# Is this Real Life? (A Market vent thread)



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2013)

I am a PA in Market, was just promoted about 5-6 months ago. I work in an A Volume store (which I think is high Volume) store. (We were top 20/1800 stores in Volume Black Friday 2012) And every given month anywhere from 25-29% of my stores volume leaves through my work center in Market. 

Even though it is this close to Thanksgiving we on average, have 3 people in Market throughout a day

An Opener (Who is usually my counterpart PA).
from 6:00am - 2:30pm

A Mid who is usually me, anywhere from 9:00am-6pm (Sundays) or 11:30-8:00pm

And the Market Closer 6:00-11:00 (I close one day a week 2:30-11:00.
Market has always been a Very High Intensity area (which is why I like it and thrive over here, I can't gain weight no matter how much McDonald's I eat, or get enough sleep, no matter how much zZZQuil I take.

But this is getting borderline ridiculous... 

The Market section of my store is the consistently the only positive section of my store in Sales (And Vibe, I have yet to see a guest comment that falls outside the "AMAZED" category. and yet they have trimmed back hours even though it is easily our busiest time of the year... (We get 80 cases of Turkeys tomorrow) yay..

Are any other Market Team Members (Or team members from other area's experiencing this) in other stores experiencing this same thing?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2013)

where are you putting all those Turkeys?? 80 cases at one time seem like a lot.  We ordered about 20 cases on our first order and have gone through about half of them.  I just ordered about 10 cases to come in on Thursday.  We only have room for 1 pallet of Turkeys in the Freezer.  We always have to leave room for the 3 to 4 pallets of Freezer on Truck days and with the 6 metros of backstock in the freezer it is pretty much full.  Not to mention the ice pallet and the vendor area with over- flowing pizzas.  

As for over worked that's what i like about being a PA. We have hardlines to zone dry groceries and freezers.


----------



## looseseal (Nov 13, 2013)

We have one exec who is absolutely clueless about Pfresh (and the whole store, really) who consistently goes in and adds unnecessary amounts of crap to our order. One day he went in and added 12 cases of those Green Giant stringless peas, among other things... Which he needed me to show him how to do because he didn't have a clue how to place an order in the first place. We don't even sell through two cases of those in a week, but sure let's order 6 times more than we sell!

But this guy aside, overall we've been fortunate so far that the majority of our leadership understands Pfresh and what our workload is like each day. We only have to zone the Pfresh area and the coolers and freezers, but I'm expecting that to change once 4th quarter is over and hours get slashed and we have 1 person to zone all of hardlines in the evening... There are some nights I won't start my zone until 8-8:30 because there are so many other things that need to get done, so I can't even imagine having to zone the entirety of the market section, and how bad it would look if I had to.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> where are you putting all those Turkeys?? 80 cases at one time seem like a lot.  We ordered about 20 cases on our first order and have gone through about half of them.  I just ordered about 10 cases to come in on Thursday.  We only have room for 1 pallet of Turkeys in the Freezer.  We always have to leave room for the 3 to 4 pallets of Freezer on Truck days and with the 6 metros of backstock in the freezer it is pretty much full.  Not to mention the ice pallet and the vendor area with over- flowing pizzas.
> 
> As for over worked that's what i like about being a PA. We have hardlines to zone dry groceries and freezers.



You must live in a warmer State than I as Ice is not in demand here, its already falling from the sky, where I am from.

We are putting them in our Freezer, on flats, all over the place.. as our store has a huge demand for them and next week they are on the front page of the Weekly Ad, we will get bombarded.. We have about 20 cases of just  BB 20-24 coming (which is only 40 turkey's).... We literally will have them on flats all over the place in our freezer..

Somehow my store expects the market closer to help Hardlines get through Dry (which is almost always destroyed at the end of the day). Then do Paper/PFresh/Freezers/Routines alone.. and then Touch-Ups..  


As well as Re-shop its nuts, and almost always ends with hardlines getting called back over to touch up dry.

By overworked I mean some days it feels like it is impossible to actually feel like u had a successful day, as you were never even given an opportunity. And I hate that feeling.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2013)

There is only 4 people (Not including FATL) who know how to do the order at my store.. (out of like 200+ employees)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

You are supert?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2013)

Nah we are PFresh, the usual 40 isles of G (Market)


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2013)

flats in the freezer, I hate that, those wheels get frozen and near impossible to move around in the freezer. 
Good luck, I hope all your turkeys fly out of your freezer and out the door soon.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> flats in the freezer, I hate that, those wheels get frozen and near impossible to move around in the freezer.
> Good luck, I hope all your turkeys fly out of your freezer and out the door soon.



Thanks, I think they will, ya gotta have em to sell em, and if we somehow have leftovers they will sell at Christmas


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Add zoning hba to your list, too.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 14, 2013)

We have 4 PA's at our store, and only ever have an opener and a closer. Maybe once a week there will be a mid, but they usually are off doing another task list for market during their shift.

As for demand for ice, believe me where I am it's snowing a little already & we still have a pallet of ice. People want it for parties for some crazy reason. I feel like turkeys are about to start flying off the shelves, it's gonna be nuts.

I feel like our ETL would know better than to go in & add to our order. If anything, he would check with our CTL and ask him what's up and they would go from there. We are still trying to figure out how to make sure we get more than enough ground meat, especially right now when it is on sale.


----------



## TargetGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

My store was pushed 9 1/2 pallets of turkeys two weeks ago. Between setting the coffin using the metro racking and people buying them we've managed to get it down to only having 4 pallets on the floor in the freezer. We are already ordering more birds. This is my first time being PA for the holidays and I've gotta say, it's crazy. Looking forward to Q1.

Is anyone else having trouble ordering a bunch of products? They come up as 'not store orderable.' A lot of the problems are the AF turkeys as this is a transition year per the mysupport response, but the ordering problems are not limited to them.


----------



## looseseal (Nov 17, 2013)

TargetGuy said:


> Is anyone else having trouble ordering a bunch of products? They come up as 'not store orderable.' A lot of the problems are the AF turkeys as this is a transition year per the mysupport response, but the ordering problems are not limited to them.



They wouldn't happen to be ground beef, chicken, ground turkey, or lettuces, would they? Any products that are 211-03, 268-05, and whatever the department/class for ground beef is are HQ replenished now. We're still fighting the system on trying to get enough beef sent to us. Lettuce and chicken have been fine since the initial hiccups, but we just can't catch a break with our ground beef.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 18, 2013)

looseseal said:


> TargetGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else having trouble ordering a bunch of products? They come up as 'not store orderable.' A lot of the problems are the AF turkeys as this is a transition year per the mysupport response, but the ordering problems are not limited to them.
> ...



Same. We are getting too much of certain ground beef and not enough of others. I did a little research in ground meat on low ones yesterday, hopefully that helps for tomorrow. (Yes, a PA did research, my TL & ETL gave us permission to do so on things that have a habit of not showing up. Our instocks team always makes a mess out of outs in our area.)


----------



## looseseal (Nov 18, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > TargetGuy said:
> ...



At this point the trouble it's been to try and get this product into the store is not worth the extra half hour I have to do other tasks that I'm not spending ordering these things. And yesterday I had to QMOS an entire freaking case of ground beef because some moron in the backroom put it on a pull right next to a case of chicken (bonus: they put more ground beef in with some Lunchables, too!). The one time we get product in, and it has to be tossed out because people are careless and lazy. I was pissed...


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 18, 2013)

looseseal said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



Man, you want to see a crazy meat metro?? I'll have to post pics I took of one once. No rhyme or reason to where things were put. And it was an autofill so it was HUGE. We have had problems with people thinking ham is fresh cut, not pre-cooked meat lately (an issue with sto-ing and on the metro). So much fun.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> Man, you want to see a crazy meat metro?? I'll have to post pics I took of one once. No rhyme or reason to where things were put. And it was an autofill so it was HUGE. We have had problems with people thinking ham is fresh cut, not pre-cooked meat lately (an issue with sto-ing and on the metro). So much fun.



Please post picture you can upload the picture to http://imageshack.us/   signup is free and easy  copy the your photo link and then post image link from URL and uncheck the box for Retrieve remote file and reference locally.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 18, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you want to see a crazy meat metro?? I'll have to post pics I took of one once. No rhyme or reason to where things were put. And it was an autofill so it was HUGE. We have had problems with people thinking ham is fresh cut, not pre-cooked meat lately (an issue with sto-ing and on the metro). So much fun.
> ...



This. Imgur works too.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel all of your pain.

I'm a recent promotion to PA (Promoted within my 90 days to boot.  Hardlines for a month, Grocery for a month, PA for a month now), and it's driving me absolutely crazy.

My store is on a razors edge from being one of the top dogs in sales for our district.  We're green YTD in every department...except Grocery, where we're down a few points YTD, though up MTD.  We're supposed to have two PAs, plus our CTL, and yet here I am as the only PA under our CTL, with three team members technically under me that are essentially full time positions.  Our HR insists on writing our schedules, and failing miserably to ensure that neither the CTL or I are working turnarounds or scheduled for more than couple hours of us both working together in Pfresh.  My CTL is absolutely amazing, but he's just as harried and haggard as I am, especially with the time of year it is, and with how much work we're having to pick up because of the lethal combination of incompetent vendors, ineffective and tuned out ETL-Hardline and outright hostile ETL-Guest Service, FA, SBK and Flow team leads that get on us about what we need to ensure that our workstation runs smoothly (I'm looking at you, ETL-Guest Service.  To hell with you for allowing your FA people to order 3 times as much product as they need and then complaining to us when we moved all of it out of 01F and 01C because it was taking up space we needed to stage seasonal dairy and turkeys. Half of it was boxes of...boxes that could have been staged in the damn FA backroom in a corner!)

Our qmos is consistently amazing, but that's mostly because we tend to order very conservatively, because we haven't been able to get through to the ETL-Logistics and the Flow Team Lead that just because it's on the pallet three times a week (I hate that we're M/W/F with no weekend schedule) doesn't mean it can be pushed out, and that just because there's a hole on the floor next to it doesn't mean you need to fill it with a different product (very, VERY huge annoyance for both my CTL and myself), mostly because with us having to do backroom SDA because morning backroom refuses to do it, along with our SDA, basic open procedures, waking bananas, etc. means we have absolutely NO time at all to run EXFs and manual pulls before our truck drops.

Not to mention the fact that we have to deal with major cuts on every truck, having to fight for a PDA on order days and then justify why we need a PDA until at least 10AM to the Backroom TL, a non-salesfloor team member suddenly being transferred onto us for SF training and PFresh training, a brand new TM that's super driven but utterly incompetent and, oh, the fact that I'm not even fully trained.  My CTL may or may not (no admission here) have forced through several LPs and Certs for me because we simply didn't have time for me to actually get it done with both of his PAs quitting on the same day.

I was never trained on how to properly stack a metro, I don't know how to clean a single thing and I have to force our HR to schedule me at times with our CTL so I can have him explain how I actually do something, since none of our ETLs know the slightest thing about PFresh, besides the fact that grocery drives over a quarter of sales.

I'm so very tired of being expected to know every single facet of how to run PFresh, though I appreciate my CTL because he's behind me 100% of the way and is really happy with everything I've done so far, and the fact that Steritech didn't ding our workcenter at all aside from a couple noncrits and that District and Regional both think our PFresh is one of the best they've checked. And, in all honesty, I think I'm underpaid (south of $9/h) for the work expected of me (PFresh runs it's own Stand Alone Researches, has to fill the water wall because flow/backroom won't, Ordering, Cleaning procedures [Though, like I said, I haven't clue one on how to do pretty much any of the cleaning procedures aside from, "Grab the sterilizer and wipe down any shelf in milk that only has a couple things on it and is dirty], and everything else.)

That went on much longer than I thought.  I'm just so very tired of the grind.  I love the work, just wish the soul shattering grind would ease up a bit so I can actually learn everything I need to know to be an effective PA.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2013)

Good job, gf. You have a good ctl, which is plus. On vendors issues, partnered with your receiver & flagged them red for being late & having lack of product out. Thre is a lot of info on workbench about pa's. I would listen to your etl-hr & ctl on your stuff. Now, with fa stuff, talk to your etl-log to help get rid of fa stuff out of the freezer. The fa-tl needs to step up & fix the issues.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2013)

One of threads may help you:
Here is a good link for those answers:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/305
Partner w/ctl, etl-log, & etl-hl to get all teams on the same page. Don't forget the weekends, when you have sf hl helping you out. Training & pushing fast are the keys. Milk & freezer pulls are the easiest to push.

But FIFO & culling are important things also. Make sure that happens!.

These links maybe help:
pfresh grand opening & backroom bakery & meat
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/305
pfresh backroom issues
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/565
pfresh closing roles
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/690
pfresh asst
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/410
team work
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/1477
fifo stuff
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/1538


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gulfcoast- Be glad you have a competent CTL, it makes all the difference. It definitely sounds like your store just doesn't give two shits about pfresh though, which is sad (although at my store the ETL-HL and ETL-LOG have gotten into it a few times over pfresh...)

Check out the links above, they are very helpful. Just try to get a routine down, and follow that. I know in my experience once I got into a routine, I felt so much more comfortable in the role. 

Usually for cleaning, its Wash (degreaser), Rinse (water), and Sanitize. I know in our room that we keep bananas & such in, we have a cleaning guide hanging off one of the metros, ask your CTL where yours may be. Make sure you regularly sweep out coolers as well, I typically like to get a deep sweep in on the night before a truck comes in because the coolers are usually all backstocked & neat. Every store is different on who helps out pfresh, but if you are lucky enough to have regular help, make use of that. Delegate some more basic tasks (pulls & such) so you can go through and cull, learn, that sort of stuff.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> Since this is a market vent thread, I should tell you what my new (ish) CTL did this past week. I walk in Tuesday to find that that he decided to put Market Pantry Turkeys in the spot of butterball turkeys because quote "we needed more room for Market Pantry. He also didnt out any Turkey Breast even though we had 4 cases. When I showed him the breasts, we was surprised we had them. Also on Tuesday for his order, he said he went over the guardrail for a lot of stuff just so we can quote "have it and stay in stock"
> 
> I was off Wednesday and Thursday. I came into today to 22 cases of Market Pantry Turkeys in the backroom. Yes, 22 cases. my CTL tripled the recommended amount the order. I have worked in  p fresh since we opened in October 2010 and MP turkeys are not high sellers, especially the weekend before thanksgiving. Above that, he ordered an additional 10 cases of MP turkeys for Saturdays delivery (2 of each weight). He also ordered 8 cases of MP turkey breasts for Saturday as well. He didnt order enough butterball turkeys when they are the better selling turkey
> 
> ...



Good lord wow. I think we've been ordering MAYBE 2 cases of each of turkeys, typically 3-4 of the breast turkeys. The only thing my CTL has told us to go crazy ordering has been potatoes, and they have been selling like crazy. Sounds like your CTL is just...I don't even know. Anytime you post about your CTL it just makes me even more thankful for the one I have, who has been amazing to work with, even when I was on hardlines.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, finally uploading the pics I mentioned before. This was my meat metro one morning for an auto fill. I couldn't believe what I had found.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2013)

We have the same kinda metros at our store.

it looks like you br tm doesn't know how to read. Pork on the top shelf, hell no it says "pre cooked" and ground meat on the bottom next to chicken as i laugh at all the qmos you had to do that day.

oh and I see those REV's on the 2nd shelf, ouch more qmos.

Alos that 3rd shelf has some sort of beef or maybe even chicken parm. ontop of ground meat. more qmos.


I hope things have goten better at your store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hell, I never worked P-fresh but I did work restaurants and I know that's a recipe for disaster.
Basic rules of food management.


----------



## daninnj (Nov 24, 2013)

In my store, whoever pulls will just haphazardly put anything in a three tier with no safety concern whatsoever.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 24, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> We have the same kinda metros at our store.
> 
> it looks like you br tm doesn't know how to read. Pork on the top shelf, hell no it says "pre cooked" and ground meat on the bottom next to chicken as i laugh at all the qmos you had to do that day.
> 
> ...



Yeah, our receiver had done the pulls that morning. No clue what they were doing. After having several other ETLs get on the ETL-LOG's case about this, it got better. The only thing lately has been ham. People for some reason think ham is fresh cut instead of pre-cooked meat. Great times.

And yes, qmosqueen, I had to qmos the WHOLE metro of meat. I was BEYOND mad. That was like the 3rd messed up metro of meat that week. Our CTL was ready to have someone's head over it.


----------



## gun runner (Nov 24, 2013)

Our meat cooler is pretty darn small, wish we had room for those "metros" We have three tiers for beef, poultry, pork. Then we use the metal carts they have for lunch meat stuff (cardboard box for he loose stuff). When you have day shift guys that never run the pulls the stacks can become quite tall, especially the cases of ground beef.


----------



## looseseal (Nov 24, 2013)

Is that even a case of Panera soup I see on there? Gosh, of all the delicious things to waste... anything but the soup! 

While I'm here, does anyone know how/if the holidays are going to affect FDC trucks that deliver on Friday of this week? Is it still business as usual? This was my weekend off so if there's been news about it, I haven't been around to hear it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Omg, my ctl & back room pa guy would have a serious fit on this event. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks ETL and CTL for ordering heavy for the holidays.  My produce cooler is stacked to the brim with every possible shelf and waco filled with produce.  We have the leftovers stacked on a pallet in the dairy cooler.

Now, I cannot wait for that new Food distibution center to open outside Columbus, OH  http://pressroom.target.com/news/target-plans-new-food-distribution-231323, so we can get our orders delivered on time and with barcodes so no more need to bcode boxes. I'm sure the trip to Decatur, Il will be much better than what we have now, it will be almost a straight drive down I70 then I74.

I'm gonna make a few Black Friday Deals in PFresh, will TPC stuff, just for 1 day,  since I have so much produce. Who is really gonna shop for food the day after eating stuffing your face with turkey?  Oh, I forgot this is America the land of over eating.

everyone have a great Turkey Day !


----------



## gun runner (Nov 26, 2013)

Since pictures are fun here's a couple I took a while back of the typical MC BS I usually handle:


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2013)

i am just hoping they will be delivered on time, since it is a target food distribution center. And the BRTL told me they will come in with the same codes on them as the general merchandise truck. with bar code and the acutal location aisle and section shelf where the product goes. As for Turkeys fresh out of Butterballs and MP we have 35 cases in the freezer, 
selling them at the .79 cents per pound, I'm just tooo lazy to re-weigh all those turkeys to TPC them, since I did not order them I shouldn't have to re-weigh them.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 26, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> Now, I cannot wait for that new Food distibution center to open outside Columbus, OH  http://pressroom.target.com/news/target-plans-new-food-distribution-231323, so we can get our orders delivered on time and with barcodes so no more need to bcode boxes. I'm sure the trip to Decatur, Il will be much better than what we have now, it will be almost a straight drive down I70 then I74.



Every time we get a truck, I tell myself it's only  few more months til the Target run food dc that will hopefully make life easier.

Looseseal: I know for us, we usually get trucks Tues, Thurs, Sat, and this week we have them on Tues, Wed & Sat. I would check with your CTL if you can, ours had a sheet for delivery/order dates for every store in the district for this week.


----------



## Unreturnable (Nov 26, 2013)

What is really great (in this thread of misery) is that reading through all these stories, I can picture someone in my store who would vent about the exact same problems. Every new post I read I can hear it in one of their voices, even put a face to it, and completely believe one of my peers posted it. I guess we all live in one giant Target nightmare where our leadership is mostly clueless, work centers are understaffed, cross-contamination is rampant, and no one knows that the Buterball turkeys sell better. Dang.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 26, 2013)

The Target FDCs aren't the godsend you've been looking for. They stack stuff weird, half the barcodes for frozen don't scan. A new FDC will have a lot of kinks to work out.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 26, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> Now, I cannot wait for that new Food distibution center to open outside Columbus, OH  http://pressroom.target.com/news/target-plans-new-food-distribution-231323, so we can get our orders delivered on time and with barcodes so no more need to bcode boxes. I'm sure the trip to Decatur, Il will be much better than what we have now, it will be almost a straight drive down I70 then I74.



I guess that means no more C&S at my store. We get our GM from the RDC there.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 27, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > thanks ETL and CTL for ordering heavy for the holidays.
> ...



Are you sure they will be arriving with Barcodes allready.  Corporates Pfresh Exec team actually came out to my store with one of the C+S higher ups and I was talking to them and they brought the barcode thing up but they said it was still in the works.  That would be awesome if it is coming really soon.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 27, 2013)

The Denton FDC is the only one to do this so far, but it was built as a technologically advanced prototype for FDCs.  I'd imagine that newer FDCs would have the same, if not better, technology.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2013)

not sure about the pfresh coming in with barcodes on them, i must be dreaming.

if you haven't seen this checkout my reply to the thread for "Question about using the ticket gun, while pushing market. (Backroom)"  it has links on how to load the "Monarch bakery guns and adjust the labels.

http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/6857-Question-about-using-the-ticket-gun-while-pushing-market-(Backroom)?p=98936#post98936


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 27, 2013)

I want to know who decided it was ok to have all of about 5 people scheduled for the pfresh truck this morning when the truck wasn't scheduled til 7 & over half of them left at 11...actually I want to know who decided to have a bare bones crew all over the store today because I would like to deck them. Or lock them in the freezer.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 28, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> I want to know who decided it was ok to have all of about 5 people scheduled for the pfresh truck this morning when the truck wasn't scheduled til 7 & over half of them left at 11...actually I want to know who decided to have a bare bones crew all over the store today because I would like to deck them. Or lock them in the freezer.



Haha so true.  Our C+S actually got done pretty quick and we were able to push out Mcclane Candy in the Candy Aisle but Market the CTL was there from 6-2.  Closer from 2-9:30 and I came in to help with Market/Ad Prep from 7:30-2.  The closer was not happy today, we were super busy.  He was confused at all the guests wanting to buy the larger butterball turkeys.  I thought you had to thaw them out for several days?  Anyway we have most of our Turkeys out of the backroom and we were pretty successful at ordering this year


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2013)

we still have AF Turkeys in the Freezer about 20 boxes of them on a flat.

As for Saturdays PFresh truck, I know it will be about lucky 13 pallets. Not sure how many TMs are scheduled to push it.
Just remember that a lot of TMs will be working late on Turkey Day, short time off (8 Hrs) , then back on Friday around 12 or 1 till 8 or 9 Friday night.  
So, come Saturday mnorning there probably won't be that many TMs there for the truck.  But there should have a large crew coming in around 12 or 1 PM, so get with an LOD and
ask as soon as they come in to help push the PFresh truck.   You always have Sunday to finish your truck.


Just make sure you leave your self room in all the coolers for the amount of truck that your getting. 
Ask your BR-TL or CTL on Friday to see how big your truck is.   ANYONE here know how to check this ??? I don't know how to check it.
If its 900 peices thats about 9 pallets, 1200 about 12 pallets.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2013)

pfreshdude said:


> I thought you had to thaw them out for several days?



on butterball.com they say you can thaw a bird in colde water.  30mins for every pound. a 20lb bird will take 10 hrs to thaw.  Fill your bathtub up and put the bird in, you have to change the water every 30mins.
see: http://www.butterball.com/how-tos/thaw-a-turkey#section_564


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 28, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> we still have AF Turkeys in the Freezer about 20 boxes of them on a flat.
> 
> As for Saturdays PFresh truck, I know it will be about lucky 13 pallets. Not sure how many TMs are scheduled to push it.
> Just remember that a lot of TMs will be working late on Turkey Day, short time off (8 Hrs) , then back on Friday around 12 or 1 till 8 or 9 Friday night.
> ...



On the truck ETA on workbench they list your stop number as well as how many pieces are in each section (produce, freezer, etc)


----------



## looseseal (Nov 28, 2013)

We got 4 pallets of milk delivered to us for the weekend since they won't be delivering again until Monday because of the holidays... Not sure how that's going to work with our truck on Saturday. Our cooler is longer than it is wide, so you can't fit more than one pallet along the width of it, and with the 4 milk pallets in there it's packed. We might have to resort to putting them in the meat cooler.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2013)

looseseal said:


> We might have to resort to putting them in the meat cooler.



We also put the MEAT (meat/egg/hotdog/lunchables/yougurt) pallet in the meat cooler.
put 3 frozen in the freezer, 1 banana/potatoes in ambient room, 7 pallets (4 dairy and 3 produce) in PRO1 dairy/milk cooler.  12 pallets is normal for us on a Saturday delivery.
We break down the 1st freezer pallet, cause we can only fit 3 in the freezer.


----------



## Snookie (Nov 29, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> The Denton FDC is the only one to do this so far, but it was built as a technologically advanced prototype for FDCs.  I'd imagine that newer FDCs would have the same, if not better, technology.



Ooooohhhhh. Our backroom team would be SO HAPPY if we didn't have to bcode boxes. Heck, I would be thrilled. I think ours is one of the oldest FDC's so no such snazzy technology for us...too bad!


----------



## looseseal (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing is more annoying than guests who want to play chicken with me while I'm pushing a massive flat of milk out to Pfresh. A grade-level understanding of momentum and kinetic energy should tell you that I cannot stop quickly or easily when you let your little spawns of satan run out in front of me. And then the people who think that shifting their cart one inch to the side after you have politely said excuse me is going to give you sufficient space to maneuver through...


----------



## daninnj (Dec 2, 2013)

^Vaguely reminds me of a time when I was pushing a three-tier with stuff chatting with another TM when all of a sudden the cart stops. I try pushing it again and it won't budge. Apparently I tripped a child and he landed on the bottom shelf of the three-tier. Most surprising of the situation is that the mom had a shitfit toward the kid not watching where he was going and didn't say anything to/about me.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone else have any issues with the last truck of last week? We are a Tues/Thurs/Sat truck store, but last week was Tues, Wed, Sat. We had someone do the order for Saturday very early Thursday morning (like 1 am). And when the truck got here Saturday we realized that anything that we as PA's order didn't come in...went to do the order yesterday and the last order was still hanging out in the system.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 7, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I am having a conflict with my milk vendors. The milk  vendor suddenly said that they no longer the milk they deliver to the dairy cooler in the backroom. Our driver said that we (target employees) are supposed to push it to the coolers. He also said the milk drivers are not suppose to touch the target flats after they put the milk on them. I have been with p fresh since Nov 2010. Since I started, the milk vendor have ALWAYS pushed the milk flats/pallets from receiving to the backroom dairy cooler?
> 
> Does anyone know what the best practice is for who is supposed to push the milk flat/pallet from receiving to the backroom dairy cooler? I cant find anything on workbench with this.



Sounds like a heaping pile of crap to me. Heck, our milk vendor takes it upon himself to move our pallets out of his way when he drops his delivery off (not sure if he's actually allowed to do that though). Of course, the way our backroom looks there isn't much of an alternative... Every other food vendor who needs the use of our pallets or flats has free reign on them, as long as they use them properly and safely. Could you imagine if we had to push flats for every single vendor that came in our store? We'd have to designate a team member to it full-time. Now, I don't know if each vendor has their own set of policies they have to abide by though, or if something changed and now they can't because of liability reasons? I don't know. But they've always pushed the milk off their truck themselves into the cooler since I've been there, and every other store I've been in is the same. I've heard some toy vendors say they aren't allowed to put cardboard inside the baler, which may or may not be true, but I've never heard about not being able to touch flats. Definitely talk to your CTL and STL about this.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 7, 2013)

The cardboard part is true.
Vendors aren't supposed to use the stores machines which includes putting the cardboard in the bailer.
Most of them do anyway but the lazy ones can use that as an excuse.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 7, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Most of them do anyway but the lazy ones can use that as an excuse.



At long last, my suspicions are confirmed!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 7, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> The cardboard part is true.
> Vendors aren't supposed to use the stores machines which includes putting the cardboard in the bailer.
> Most of them do anyway but the lazy ones can use that as an excuse.



At my store, they have no problem loading up the baler. The part they have trouble with is breaking down their boxes. :rage:


----------



## looseseal (Dec 9, 2013)

So we are having a lot of trouble with keeping our counts/on-hands accurate. Today during my order the PDA told me we had 11 casepacks of a kind of grapes when we had 3, 3 bags of sweet onions when we didn't have any at all. And when we research to zero it out, it seems like the counts aren't updating all of the time either. I don't think the problem is happening with QMOS, although it is possible things aren't being pulled or backstocked correctly... but beyond that we're not sure what else it could be. Has anyone else struggled with this at all? We've even taken a manual inventory of produce and meat twice so far and updated the correct counts, yet it seems like it does nothing. Has anyone at all struggled with this in their own store?

Also, can we make this thread a sticky? Softlines and plano/signing get one


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 9, 2013)

> Also, can we make this thread a sticky? Softlines and plano/signing get one



No problem.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 9, 2013)

Well 4 months ago, about a week before I was promoted to PA we got a Steritech visit and got an 86% percent

My first Steritech visit as a PA we got a 93%

And my 2nd Steritech visit (today) we got 100% *flexes*.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 9, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > So we are having a lot of trouble with keeping our counts/on-hands accurate. Today during my order the PDA told me we had 11 casepacks of a kind of grapes when we had 3, 3 bags of sweet onions when we didn't have any at all. And when we research to zero it out, it seems like the counts aren't updating all of the time either. I don't think the problem is happening with QMOS, although it is possible things aren't being pulled or backstocked correctly... but beyond that we're not sure what else it could be. Has anyone else struggled with this at all? We've even taken a manual inventory of produce and meat twice so far and updated the correct counts, yet it seems like it does nothing. Has anyone at all struggled with this in their own store?
> ...



Wouldn't this not matter because the Capacity goes by eaches, and not cases? I wouldn't also think it would matter as the number that have been pulled should be in the system.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 10, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> My store has had this same issue. With the grapes, it says we have 60 total (10 per box) when we maybe 20 on the floor with none in the backroom room. When  doing the order, it suggests we order 0-1 cases when  we need at least 6 to get through to the next order.
> 
> There are three reasons this could be happening.
> 1: We are receiving a different brand (same weight, different packaging) of grapes. In order to fill the location, you put more than the capacity says. This can go on for weeks and mess up our numbers.
> ...



We got a bunch of cases of mispick eggs on the truck a couple of weeks ago, and it messed up our counts for weeks. When it finally zeroed out and came up on the drastic count report, it then doubled our onhands and it was wrong again. That could be a possibility... It really screws with our score for ordering though, but we no longer have a FBP in our district because of the cuts, so I'm not sure if anyone actually pays attention to that metric anyways.

And way to go, BigEyedPhish!


----------



## Snookie (Dec 10, 2013)

How would that affect the counts, though? I would imagine that would affect the accumulator/fill rate, but not the actual on hands.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone else had issues the the TINV audit program after they've done inventory? With the one we just did and the one last quarter, the program would come up with errors, not allow us to send the audits to the PDA, our store would not automatically be selected every time we went to a new screen, etc. We finally got everything done but  the errors added probably at least 10 minutes to our time.

I hate inventories during turkey time! Between people weighing them under the wrong weight range, not using the relabel function on the scale correctly, and price tags that fell off, turkey counts are always gonna be off and need an audit! At least our hams didn't need auditing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 10, 2013)

If your counts aren't updating, try submitting a count update form. If that doesn't work either, MySupport.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 10, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> If your counts aren't updating, try submitting a count update form. If that doesn't work either, MySupport.



We've tried both so far... Let's QMOS everything and start over?!?! Just kidding... kind of.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 11, 2013)

As to overpushing, I think (could be very wrong though) it tells the system there is less in the backroom than there should be and any system-ordered stuff is ordered because the system thinks there's the amount to capacity on the floor. If you have 50 packs of grapes, the OHs is 50 and the sf capacity is 25. If you stuff 30 on the shelf, there is 20 in the backroom. The system thinks there's 25 on the shelf and only 20 in the backroom because it has no way of knowing there's actually 30 on the shelf. I don't know what point I'm trying to make with this. It confuses me; not sure if the system thinks 5 packs are lost.

There was a thread way back when on the old board about this; it was pretty explanatory; unfortunately I don't remember it. I believe FS was the one who explained it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2013)

Rock Lobster said:


> RedDog said:
> 
> 
> > Well the purpose was that it was suppose to work hand in hand with the way things would pull in the summer update.  It would take you to WACOs if enough were in the WACOs to meet the fill and skip the WACOs and go for a case pack if that is what it needed.  So it was not intended for the future it was suppose to be a part of last summers update.  Of course none of that worked and created a big mess leading to it being removed over the next two updates leaving only the counting behind.  Maybe they will try that entire system again when they work all the issues out and thats why they left the counting in.  Although to be honest I really think it was just so somebody could claim that the summer update was not a 100% failure.
> ...


http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthr...LOCU-in-quot-bulk-quot-stuff?highlight=Counts
I think this link dan is referring to.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 11, 2013)

Our counts on everything somehow end up off as well. I know we will go in and research something if we aren't getting it for some reason. But other than that, we usually just let it go. When it comes to ordering, we focus on what we order, and we know which items tend to be off and what we need to order.

And as a side note, our C&S truck was so late the last time I honestly was doubting it was going to show before the closer came in. I hate winter.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2013)

good luck on getting your C&S truck done before the next one.  This time of the year, STL and ETL's only concern is Seasonal, Toys, and Electronics, if sales are above the goal then all other areas will suffer !! Don't let it get you down just put up with it and do your best.  I'm counting down the days till the madness is ALL over.  Once Christmas hits most of the madness will be gone by the begining of January, so only about 13 more days. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2013)

We have so much Freezer backstock at our store,, we are about 1 and 1/2 days behind on the truck push, we just started to rent a FREEZER TRUCK to keep all the freezer Pallets that we never finish pushing from the deliveries.  I overheard that it cost over $1,000 per day to rent this freezer truck, wow, Target is willing to pay for a truck but not willing to pay employees to push the truck push into the freezers on the floor, where most of it will fit.  Our freezers on the floor are so  sooo empty, I should take a picture and post it for all to see, but am afraid AP will catch me. We have only managed to get meat, dairy and some produce pushed each truck day.  I feel that the freezers are an after-thought, like after-Christmas.

Does anyone else have left over PFresh truck push from 2 deliveries ago ??


----------



## looseseal (Dec 11, 2013)

I ordered again today and got the exact same count as I did on Wednesday and the week before for grapes, when there's nothing in the backroom. We've double and triple checked to make sure this stuff isn't hiding out as a ghost somewhere, and to our knowledge its not.. Same issue with some of the Del Monte packaged fruits, and a couple other things I can't remember. I'm not sure how much it affects the grand scheme of things, but it certainly is frustrating. We'll give those count update forms another shot and try MySupporting it again and see if something happens I guess.

We've been fortunate so far that our leadership has been sticking to food over everything when it comes to the trucks. Hopefully that continues for a long, loooong time here, because it sounds like it's not the norm for a lot of places, when it should be. I'm just looking forward to not having to weave my metro racks through a mass of shoppers when I exit the backroom through seasonal. Those things are awkward enough to maneuver as it is sometimes.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 11, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> We have so much Freezer backstock at our store,, we are about 1 and 1/2 days behind on the truck push, we just started to rent a FREEZER TRUCK to keep all the freezer Pallets that we never finish pushing from the deliveries.  I overheard that it cost over $1,000 per day to rent this freezer truck, wow, Target is willing to pay for a truck but not willing to pay employees to push the truck push into the freezers on the floor, where most of it will fit.  Our freezers on the floor are so  sooo empty, I should take a picture and post it for all to see, but am afraid AP will catch me. We have only managed to get meat, dairy and some produce pushed each truck day.  I feel that the freezers are an after-thought, like after-Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone else have left over PFresh truck push from 2 deliveries ago ??



We've had crazy amounts of backstock from a couple deliveries ago sit before, but not deliveries. By that point the backstock should have been re-pushed anyways, but you know how that goes. How big are your trucks usually?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2013)

we receive 3 trucks a week Tues. right now about 10/11 pallets, Thurs. right now about 10/11 pallets and Saturday right now 13/14 pallets.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2013)

Geez, that's a lot!


----------



## looseseal (Dec 12, 2013)

That's rough. Things will get better once the holidays are over, hopefully!


----------



## looseseal (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being anal, but does anyone else absolutely hate when people shop off of your metro rack/smart cart when you're trying to work out pulls? Today I had someone literally reach over my shoulder to grab a package of blackberries off of my metro rack. If you would just calm your tits and wait for me to inspect the product and put it on the shelf and not invade my personal space, that would be lovely. Or you could even utilize manners and ask if you could grab one; that's totally fine. Sheesh...


----------



## daninnj (Dec 13, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> We have so much Freezer backstock at our store,, we are about 1 and 1/2 days behind on the truck push, we just started to rent a FREEZER TRUCK to keep all the freezer Pallets that we never finish pushing from the deliveries.  I overheard that it cost over $1,000 per day to rent this freezer truck, wow, Target is willing to pay for a truck but not willing to pay employees to push the truck push into the freezers on the floor, where most of it will fit.



We had a freezer truck for about a year and a half; yes, Target paid almost half a million dollars to keep this truck at our store. We mainly stored our pallets to be worked after an order, our milk, and our turkeys and hams on it. When they decided to take it away was when our stock in our freezers and fridges became more manageable somehow.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2013)

looseseal said:


> Maybe I'm just being anal, but does anyone else absolutely hate when people shop off of your metro rack/smart cart when you're trying to work out pulls? Today I had someone literally reach over my shoulder to grab a package of blackberries off of my metro rack. If you would just calm your tits and wait for me to inspect the product and put it on the shelf and not invade my personal space, that would be lovely. Or you could even utilize manners and ask if you could grab one; that's totally fine. Sheesh...



You know I'm the qmosqueen so if a guest takes something off my cart it is probably qmos.... so go ahead and take that garbage guest, eat at your own risk.  I already pulled it off the shelf and put it on my cart to be qmos'd and the guest take it and put it in their cart.  Le'ts hope a cashier doesn't see that mold on those strawberries and guest ends up buying them. oh, then they will call in and complain we don't inspect our produce and demand a full refund plus more. lol.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 14, 2013)

So is mine the only store that doesn't push metro racks out to the floor? We have those silver double-decker mini flats/carts that we put the white WACO's on. We have two for produce and one for meat (I'm campaigning to get another one for meat though so we have a place to put backstock without mixing it up with the push). Freezer and dairy go on regular three-tiers.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 14, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> We have so much Freezer backstock at our store,, we are about 1 and 1/2 days behind on the truck push, we just started to rent a FREEZER TRUCK to keep all the freezer Pallets that we never finish pushing from the deliveries.  I overheard that it cost over $1,000 per day to rent this freezer truck, wow, Target is willing to pay for a truck but not willing to pay employees to push the truck push into the freezers on the floor, where most of it will fit.  Our freezers on the floor are so  sooo empty, I should take a picture and post it for all to see, but am afraid AP will catch me. We have only managed to get meat, dairy and some produce pushed each truck day.  I feel that the freezers are an after-thought, like after-Christmas.
> 
> Does anyone else have left over PFresh truck push from 2 deliveries ago ??



We had Tuesday delivery left until yesterday morning. We had some sort of visit yesterday so they threw a bunch of people over there to attempt to get it all done, and very nearly succeeded.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 14, 2013)

Another day with a late truck. A 16 pallet truck. Who knows when this one will get done. Ugh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 15, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> Another day with a late truck. A 16 pallet truck. Who knows when this one will get done. Ugh.



don't let those late trucks get you down.  Somehow at our store even late trucks seem to get done before the next one. Except right now we have 4 feezer pallets sitting in a freezer truck, other than that all the other pfresh truck is complete.  I don't worry about that freezer stuff, it's part of logistics and they will have to answer to that.  I always get my pallets (ambient, meat, milk) and produce pushed because that is what I as a PA is held accountable for, the rest (freezer and dairy can sit) and logistics will have to answer to that.  I just wish the $1,000 per day going on 10 days now would come out of logistics ETLs pay.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 15, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> Another day with a late truck. A 16 pallet truck. Who knows when this one will get done. Ugh.



At my overnight store, our P-Fresh truck didn't come until after the store opened yesterday. Since flow was long gone, everyone on the sales floor who was P-Fresh-trained had to help push the truck, and who knows if any of the backstock was done - as it is, there was a ton of GM backstock.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



WHEN is management going to wise up and do best practice with PFResh truck push. IT IS A PRIORITY !!!!! do you understand this ???? PLEASE SOMEONE from corporate get with ALL the PFResh stores and demand logistics get this truck done first way way before sorting HBA or cosmetics, damn i see 3 flow TMs sorting HBA when we our pushing PFresh truck. Send them over and get the truck done ASAP... the more TMs pushing the truck the sooner it will get done and the TMs can go back to doing the GM truck.  What does it take to get this through all the Logsitics TLs and ETLs and all the STLs  ??? 10 flow TMs to push a 10 pallet truck will get done in no time, don't give me 4 TMs for 4 hours you will always have leftover truck push.


----------



## EMFlow (Dec 17, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> Pfreshbackroomguy said:
> 
> 
> > qmosqueen said:
> ...



At my store flow does not push pfresh. We have a separate pfresh team (4 or 5 people usually) that comes to push it and backstock it. They are usually scheduled under logistics zone.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 17, 2013)

I feel like I work at the only Target in the country who follows best practices regarding PFresh and food trucks. We're getting a new STL soon so I just hope it continues. The ETL who filled in as STL while we were in limbo has always stood up for us though, so hopefully we'll be safe. You know how every STL has their own (and not always right) way of doing things...

Just hang in there, guys! It's frustrating I know, but at the end of the day you can only do what you can with the time you've been given.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 17, 2013)

looseseal said:


> I feel like I work at the only Target in the country who follows best practices regarding PFresh and food trucks. We're getting a new STL soon so I just hope it continues. The ETL who filled in as STL while we were in limbo has always stood up for us though, so hopefully we'll be safe. You know how every STL has their own (and not always right) way of doing things...
> 
> Just hang in there, guys! It's frustrating I know, but at the end of the day you can only do what you can with the time you've been given.



That last comment. We have been saying this so much lately. I still have push from SATURDAY's truck left. I was almost in tears yesterday morning because of my ETL-LOG and how much truck they wanted me to do on top of the massive autofills. Almost in tears again today. My CTL took one look at my face when we crossed paths and told me to go home & have a drink. CTL & ETL-HL are beyond pissed at my store. Almost cried & said I've been trying & working my ass off. CTL said they know and just keep doing what we've been doing, it's that other people aren't being held accountable. ETL-LOG didn't even bother to check & see how much truck was left today and thought it was done. Wasn't too happy to hear me say yeah no several pallets left. I of course got to give the bad news to the ETLs for LOG and HL at same time. So it was amusing to see the ETL for HL start to tear into the ETL for LOG. Our closing PA even started to lay into him a bit (they had just walked in, hadn't clocked in yet.). Great times.


Also, anyone else only get the meat we order (fresh cut, specialty) on the latest truck?


----------



## looseseal (Dec 18, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> Also, anyone else only get the meat we order (fresh cut, specialty) on the latest truck?



I saw something on the Meat message board about that this morning. Something about how an order issue prevented ground beef and chicken from arriving to C&S stores on Tuesday, but inventory should be flowing by Wednesday-Friday. Pretty generic answer to a significant problem...


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 18, 2013)

looseseal said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, anyone else only get the meat we order (fresh cut, specialty) on the latest truck?
> ...



Uh yeah. So glad I'm off today & don't have to worry about dealing with people being pissed off at the lack of meat. I admit though, gave me a nice chance to research a lot of the meat & get our counts right.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 18, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > doxie71 said:
> ...



It seemed like we got most of our stuff normally today and Monday, so I wonder if it was just Tues-Thurs-Sat truck stores that were affected? We're MWF with C&S.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 18, 2013)

looseseal said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



Hm. Must have been. Damn C&S.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

mods, can we make a sticky on this thread? its a good read for HL folks.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 19, 2013)

No ground meat/chicken again today


----------



## looseseal (Dec 20, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > No ground meat/chicken again today
> ...



We had quite a bit of produce cut today, but meat was fine. It's always one thing or another with C&S...


----------



## insiteful1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > No ground meat/chicken again today
> ...



"Dear guests, we are not a grocery store and our buyers kind of suck.  Sorry about that.  Would you like to save 5% on...errrr....wait.  Sorry."


----------



## looseseal (Dec 21, 2013)

Do any of you guys still do Freshness Friday at your store? That has completely fallen by the wayside for us, and I wish we would reincorporate it to our huddles. Never thought it was fair that they'll smart huddle or PTM everywhere else in the store, or fold tables in softlines, but consumables is completely forgotten about anymore. We haven't done it since the beginning of the summer, now that I think about it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2013)

looseseal said:


> Do any of you guys still do Freshness Friday at your store? That has completely fallen by the wayside for us, and I wish we would reincorporate it to our huddles. Never thought it was fair that they'll smart huddle or PTM everywhere else in the store, or fold tables in softlines, but consumables is completely forgotten about anymore. We haven't done it since the beginning of the summer, now that I think about it.



I always liked Freshness Friday.
At our store they would give a gift card for the oldest date or most  (if we did dented cans).
It became a wonderful team building exercise and scavenger hunt.
Best huddles ever.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 21, 2013)

looseseal said:


> Do any of you guys still do Freshness Friday at your store? That has completely fallen by the wayside for us, and I wish we would reincorporate it to our huddles. Never thought it was fair that they'll smart huddle or PTM everywhere else in the store, or fold tables in softlines, but consumables is completely forgotten about anymore. We haven't done it since the beginning of the summer, now that I think about it.



We usually do, although with seasonal being such a mess & always having PALLETS of PTM lately, it has fallen by the wayside. Hoping it comes back soon. I miss it.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 21, 2013)

I wonder if I can talk our ETL into bringing it back. I don't think dry market has been combed for outdates since we got our Pfresh, besides when our CTL closes on his weekend rotation. That gift card incentive is a great idea too!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2013)

we got ground meat, chicken, jennie-o-turkey, spinach and baby spinach along with organic salads Saturday !!! yeah makes me happy. Just wish that the truck from Saturday was finished.

We get a truck Tues, Thursdday & Saturday.
Place order: Sunday for Tues. delivery,,, Tuesday for Thursday delivery,,, and Thursday for Saturday delivery.

*does anyone else have to order this week on Monday December 23rd for Thursday dec. 26th delivery ???*
I think this is due to the Holiday (Christmas) and C&S will be close, they will pull and put pallets on the truck Tues for Thursday delivery.


----------



## TargetGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> We get a truck Tues, Thursdday & Saturday.
> Place order: Sunday for Tues. delivery,,, Tuesday for Thursday delivery,,, and Thursday for Saturday delivery.
> 
> *does anyone else have to order this week on Monday December 23rd for Thursday dec. 26th delivery ???*
> I think this is due to the Holiday (Christmas) and C&S will be close, they will pull and put pallets on the truck Tues for Thursday delivery.




I have to order on tues for Friday because our Thursday truck isn't coming. DC guys have Christmas off too! We usually get four trucks per week. 

Also, our instocks have been surprizongly good with the most cuts in produce. Very few in meat.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 22, 2013)

TargetGuy said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > We get a truck Tues, Thursdday & Saturday.
> ...



We get MWF deliveries, and I know for sure we're getting a truck tomorrow, and I think Friday should stay the same, but I'm not sure if our 3rd truck is coming on Thursday or Saturday yet instead. I think we also order tomorrow for Thursday? If that happens? This was my weekend off so hopefully I get the scoop tomorrow because I have no idea what's going on, lol.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what our normal C&S schedule is, but we're getting a truck Thursday morning and I have to go in at 4AM to help push.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> I'm not sure what our normal C&S schedule is, but we're getting a truck Thursday morning and I have to go in at 4AM to help push.



ah if only the truck would arrive by 4 AM and the team was scheduled at 4 AM... our team is not scheduled till 7 AM and the truck is usually late.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 23, 2013)

qmosqueen said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what our normal C&S schedule is, but we're getting a truck Thursday morning and I have to go in at 4AM to help push.
> ...



I'm terrified thinking about how our truck push is going to go once 4th quarter is over and we have no extra hours to keep people around when the truck is 3-4 hours late.


----------



## looseseal (Dec 30, 2013)

So we are 2 days into 1st quarter payroll and I already hate everything. Now we're being asked to zone dry market in addition to Pfresh, I'm giving it 2 weeks before they expect us to start going up for backup. Sure, I will zone dry market right after I fill the floor, sweep ambient/produce/meat coolers, clean up all of the cardboard and trash the opener left, finish backstocking the truck, work out pro/meat/cooler/freezer CAFs, backstock pro/meat/ambient, fill milk, fill bananas, fill bananas again, pull and QMOS outdates, fill milk again, help 3405830458 guests...

Seasonal payroll really spoiled us.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 30, 2013)

You forgot that you have to do all the above in six hours.


----------



## EMFlow (Dec 31, 2013)

looseseal said:


> So we are 2 days into 1st quarter payroll



Technically speaking 1st quarter payroll starts Feb 1st since Spot's fiscal year goes till Jan 31st


----------



## looseseal (Dec 31, 2013)

EMFlow said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > So we are 2 days into 1st quarter payroll
> ...



Blah blah, it's after Christmas and hours suck again. You guys know what I meant. -__-


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 1, 2014)

looseseal said:


> So we are 2 days into 1st quarter payroll and I already hate everything. Now we're being asked to zone dry market in addition to Pfresh, I'm giving it 2 weeks before they expect us to start going up for backup. Sure, I will zone dry market right after I fill the floor, sweep ambient/produce/meat coolers, clean up all of the cardboard and trash the opener left, finish backstocking the truck, work out pro/meat/cooler/freezer CAFs, backstock pro/meat/ambient, fill milk, fill bananas, fill bananas again, pull and QMOS outdates, fill milk again, help 3405830458 guests...
> 
> Seasonal payroll really spoiled us.



You were lucky you didnt have to do this allready.  We have had to zone dry market for over a year now.  You dont have to go for backup either?  Lucky!!!  I was in today to buy a few things and they were demanding the PA go grab carts because apparently everyone else was too busy :huh:


----------



## looseseal (Jan 1, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > So we are 2 days into 1st quarter payroll and I already hate everything. Now we're being asked to zone dry market in addition to Pfresh, I'm giving it 2 weeks before they expect us to start going up for backup. Sure, I will zone dry market right after I fill the floor, sweep ambient/produce/meat coolers, clean up all of the cardboard and trash the opener left, finish backstocking the truck, work out pro/meat/cooler/freezer CAFs, backstock pro/meat/ambient, fill milk, fill bananas, fill bananas again, pull and QMOS outdates, fill milk again, help 3405830458 guests...
> ...



I think the only reason we didn't have to to begin with is because our Pfresh opened right as 4th quarter began, so we had the hours to afford everyone to their own section without having to double up or wave anything like we do the rest of the year.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 2, 2014)

ever since we finished remodel, PAs and the CTL have been expected to do all of the above.  It's impossible.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 3, 2014)

Speaking of having to do more in less time, opening PAs start at 7am now on the schedule that just posted...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Speaking of having to do more in less time, opening PAs start at 7am now on the schedule that just posted...



Our folks start at 6am.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 4, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of having to do more in less time, opening PAs start at 7am now on the schedule that just posted...
> ...



That's when we're supposed to start too, but I believe this schedule is either the first or second week of 1st quarter, so payroll is probably atrocious. It just sucks that hour cuts have to come at the expense of the employees who work the hardest (talking about everyone here, not just PAs). And now we're already going to be behind to start the day before we even walk in the door, so there's that.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jan 6, 2014)

Cutting hours in pfresh/food is awful. It's compromising food safety for profits. Who knows when it will come back on target in a bad way...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 6, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> Cutting hours in pfresh/food is awful. It's compromising food safety for profits. Who knows when it will come back on target in a bad way...



If a bunch of red Steritech visits don't do it, then what will?


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jan 6, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> salesfloor10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting hours in pfresh/food is awful. It's compromising food safety for profits. Who knows when it will come back on target in a bad way...
> ...



Right!?!
What's worse is green Steritech visits but the problems are hidden...finding a ton of out of dates working FDC (not just missed by two or three days--dates missed by weeks) or freshness Fridays with horrible out of dates in dry grocery too, and the dirty nasty shelves and backrooms. (Last but not least, the cleaning logs that aren't filled out or other routines that aren't completed)


----------



## looseseal (Jan 6, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > salesfloor10 said:
> ...



We just had our first yellow visit in literally over a year. We had a high-risk critical in the dairy cooler that didn't have to do with Pfresh, but I know they're going to crack down on our cleaning, while cutting our hours of course. Because that makes sense.


----------



## Producer (Jan 6, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > salesfloor10 said:
> ...



Green Steritech visit!? Those exist???


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 6, 2014)

Producer said:


> salesfloor10 said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...


P fresh is usually green in our store but Starbucks and food Ave always have high risk criticals


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 10, 2014)

For curiosity's sake, a question for my fellow PA's. How do you go about keeping the SDA up to date? For awhile, I was scheduled once a week or every other week as a mid shift and would go through aisle by aisle and check dates & add to the SDA. It was incredibly time consuming and once the holiday's hit, it basically stopped happening, and it really isn't coming back. We got hit with some out of date products on floor/in coolers with a steritech visit recently and while I went through today and added a bunch of stuff, I know more could need added, and that it needs done more regularly. What systems out there do you all use? ETL is thinking of on certain days certain areas get spot checked and added. Actually having freshness Fridays regularly again will help as well.

Side note: Flow TL claimed it wasn't that big of a deal to have expired product in the coolers & that "we won't get dinged for it". Glad I wasn't there when they said that, I likely would have killed him.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 10, 2014)

Have your flow TL tell that to Steritech and then we'll see how that goes! Hahaha. As far as SDA entry, I've found that I'm able to spend the most time flagging stuff during my zone when I close... and that's about it. Any free time not dedicated to tasks is getting harder and harder for us to come by, especially with hours getting cut and increased responsibilities coming. So in this case, the more hands you can get on deck, the better. Teach a couple people on your food truck team how to use SDA as well. If they can get their hands on a PDA, it'll help a lot. Front end can also check candy and snacks at the lanes during slow times as well (even though those are the most annoying things to check sometimes...  ). Have your BR team write the expiration dates on the outside of casepacks if they don't already; it makes flagging and pulling so much easier. The store I did my PA training at didn't and I couldn't believe it. That way they can also be your eyes back in the coolers and flag stuff as they see it. 

We have a similar problem with our SDA. I feel like we're short dating plenty of stuff, but when it comes time to complete the task list it seems like it always takes us on the same exact path through market.  

I also heard somewhere that the SDA task list will never be larger than 50 items with the sales floor and Backroom combined. Not sure if that's true, but it is something worth noting.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks. And having the BR write dates would be helpful for me, but wouldn't do a damn thing for them. Can't even begin to tell you how often I've found expired product on my pulls. They don't know what dates are/don't care.

I feel like the biggest SDA I had was 50 items myself, both the day before Thanksgiving & the Day before Christmas (store closed next day=HUGE SDA). 
SL always checks baby food for SDA, checklanes & food ave add their stuff as well, so don't need to do that. 

I was also told by my ETL yesterday that when you add something to the SDA, it adds it to the entire district's SDA. Explains why some random ass things pop up sometimes, at least to me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 11, 2014)

SDA when zoning would work if i had the time to zone in the evening... between pushing milk, pouring milk down the drain and not to metion pushing truck push for 3 to 4 hours a day, that is alll I do anymore on a closing shift... besides 30 minutues to qmos bagged salads and meat !!!!!!!

please oh please,,,, we need all the help in pfresh we can get.

Flow team put more people on the truck day, you know produce is part of the truck and is still logistics responsiblity to get done !!

You know the Grocery department will keep Target a float for the next serveral months, the sales will come from prfeash... as long as we get the truck pushed, damn it logistics ETL do your job !!


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 11, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> SDA when zoning would work if i had the time to zone in the evening... between pushing milk, pouring milk down the drain and not to metion pushing truck push for 3 to 4 hours a day, that is alll I do anymore on a closing shift... besides 30 minutues to qmos bagged salads and meat !!!!!!!
> 
> please oh please,,,, we need all the help in pfresh we can get.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. I wanted to cry I left my closer with so much to do today. There is so much drama/lack of accountability with our entire logistics team that it's all got to blow up here soon. And we have some sort of big food visit coming up soon. So it's a great time. Seriously almost cried in the coolers today. Although that may have been from a box hitting me on the ear...

I'm just very done with drama and want the trucks to go smoother and get done ON truck day. Hey, a girl can dream, right?


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 15, 2014)

So big question everyone: I'm curious about the truck process at other stores. Who runs your truck? How many people (on average) & how long are they there to work on the truck? Does someone backstock as the truck is being pushed?

I ask because even though the store has been open for almost a year now, we are still struggling. We have now completely re-vamped our PA rotation and figured out how to have certain people regularly running the truck (my CTL being one of them). But it doesn't change the fact that we typically have about 5 people scheduled to push our trucks. We'll have a few people that are in at 6 am and done at 10, and a few more in at 7 and done at 11. Our trucks normally arrive anywhere from 6-6:30. We almost never have anyone scheduled to backstock, so it just piles up and sits there. 
Our trucks can be anywhere from 9-15 pallets of products (our Saturday trucks are usually 12-15). Yet even during the week, it's a struggle for them to just get through freezer & dairy. I think the last time we actually even got to produce before everyone left was a day we had a PA scheduled to push truck and they just left the rest of the team & jumped into produce. 99.9% of the time, the PA's get left with the produce that we get to push ourselves in addition to our normal daily routine. Yesterday, I was statusing with the ETL Log (the LOD) about the status of the truck and told him I wouldn't get to produce before I left (had other responsibilities to do, including the order). They responded with "Oh well PA Bob can push it, they don't mind doing that, right?" I looked right at the ETL and said "We push it because we don't really have much of a choice in the matter." He was a little taken aback and stammered back "Well...I mean I know you guys have your routines and stuff...uh...uhhh" and at that point I walked out of TSC and went back to what I need to do. 

Yes, we push produce. No we don't often complain. But when we have to take several hours to push truck, it takes time out of our routine. We are trying to get a good cleaning schedule going. Trying to get back to zoning pfresh (hadn't really been happening lately). And with pushing truck it's either push more truck or get routines done. 

So just wondering if other stores have the same issues.
(Sorry for the rant there)


----------



## looseseal (Jan 15, 2014)

Our truck process wasn't too bad in the beginning, but hour cuts are going to complicate things.

We have about 7-9 people from flow who push the food truck, with one of the more trusted and responsible flow TMs captaining the process. I think they're schedule 4-5 hours now, if I remember correctly. I usually push bananas, and anything else that comes in on the ambient pallet, since bananas are usually needed right away on the floor when they come. Our trucks have been anywhere from 5-10 pallets before. We have a small Pfresh (we only have the two open coolers on each side, and then about 12 doors of cooler product, and 6 isles of freezer), so they usually bowl a little bit of a pallet at a time and each person has their section that they usually work on. The store I trained at actually broke their pallets down onto flats according to isles and sections (frozen veggies, ice cream, etc) similar to how the upcoming FDC process is going to work, which I thought was pretty neat, but the only issue with that was by the time everything got separated onto flats, your half hour was up. We handle produce and meat a bit differently. Our two backroom food gurus will shoot an EXF for any outs or low product on the floor, then they'll add anything that came in on the truck that is needed on the floor and has no backroom locations to the pulled batch, and then the team will push that instead of working out the pallet. That way old product is getting pushed before the new product. It's a little more work in the end, but its one of those things that is worth the extra effort. I think it also works for us because we are such a small store as well.

Tight payroll is already taking it's toll on things though. Pallets are starting to roll over until the next day to get pushed. And if the truck is four hours late like it was today... forget about it.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gotcha. Yeah we are a store that breaks down the pallets in the back & brings it out to the floor. If you have the right people doing it, it shouldn't take half an hour. Ambient & meat are ALWAYS done by the PAs at my store. Ambient because, well hell it's easy and we can do it quick. Meat because we don't always trust that some people know how to read & be able to correctly put meat on the right shelf. We have a constant problem of people thinking ham is fresh cut meat, not pre-cooked. It's great.
If we had 7-9 people, we would be great. We usually get like 5-7. Couldn't even tell you the last time they touched a produce pallet.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have three people to push and backstock my food truck.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 16, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I have three people to push and backstock my food truck.



Does it usually come clean? I think that's my biggest thing, I want the truck to actually at least come close to clean. Today I know they let someone stay there all day instead of switching to another work center and all but a few flats of produce got done. So a good day in my book. However, if that person had not stayed, there would be pallets of produce left.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 16, 2014)

Market coverage is cut to 7a-12:30p, 3:30p - 10:00p on the new schedule...


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 16, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Market coverage is cut to 7a-12:30p, 3:30p - 10:00p on the new schedule...



Ouch. Ours stayed the same. 6-2:30, 2-10:30. 
Can't even imagine. We barely get our stuff done in 8 hours now...


----------



## Dr Awkward (Jan 16, 2014)

Our food trucks come clean just about every day.  We are a volume C pfresh store, I believe.  We get 3 trucks a week: Monday, Wednesday, Friday.  They are usually between 6-8 pallets and come between 4 and 5:30 am.  Our flow team are the ones responsible for truck, and I lead the small "sub-team" of about 5 flow teamers in doing so.  When the truck comes we stage our produce and freezer pallets in the coolers and freezer while we sort dairy onto flats. We sort it into yogurt, juice & milk, meat, and cheese(along with the other random things like bagels, jello, cookie dough, etc.)  Then we put the flats in the dairy cooler while we pull out produce to the floor.  One team member scans each individual item to see if there are backroom locations.  If there are, they send it over to someone who is b-coding for backstock.  If not they bowl it out to be pushed by the rest of the team.  So 1 sorts, 1 b-codes, everyone else pushes.  When the sorter is done, they usually take back the bananas and bring out our freezer pallets.  At just about that time the produce push is done, and everyone jumps over and bowls out all of freezer.  We used to sort it like dairy, but we found that we push it much faster, and within the limits, if we bowl it out first.  If it is really big, we won't bring out all the pallets to bowl, just 1 or 2 at a time.  Or we may put all the bakery stuff on a flat and take it back to the freezer to do later.  After freezer is finished, we move on to meat.  All of the fresh meat is sorted just like produce and everything else is bowled out.  My goal is to usually have produce, freezer, and meat finished when the store opens at 8.  After meat is done someone breaks off to start backstocking and the rest of us move on to juice, followed by yogurt and cheese (and maybe bakery if we skipped it). The truck is usually all pushed by 9 or 9:30.  Then I go to lunch and come back and jump in with backstocking.  Backstock is usually done by the time I leave at 12:30.  We do get some help from time to time.  We have an incredible PA at my store, who will sometimes jump in and backstock the ambient room even when they aren't scheduled for the truck.  We also usually get a huddle project for pushing freezer if the truck is unusually huge or is 3 hours late (a somewhat regular occurrence with C&S).  But for the most part, we are left alone.  My flow TL uses it as kind of a training ground for potential TL's.  Everyone who led the food truck process before me is either a TL now, or graduated and got a job in their field.  I just got signed off by our DTL a month or so ago.  All in all, we have a decent food truck procedure going.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Dr Awkward

Welcome To The Break Room.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds like a great process. We can't bowl out much as our trucks arrive between 6&7 am most of the time. We will see how having consistent leadership in running the trucks helps. Who knows...just a process of trial and error it seems.
I feel like we always leave produce because it's easier for us as PAs to push out than dairy or freezer if it doesn't all get done.


----------



## Dr Awkward (Jan 16, 2014)

With the new FDC, I think our truck arrival time is moving to 6, so I'm sure we'll have to switch things up.  Probably have to sort freezer onto flats again.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 16, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have three people to push and backstock my food truck.
> ...


 Surprisingly we usually come clean.  Some days there might be some backstock leftover, but they usually get everything done. Lately they have been pushed out the door, so we had a freezer pallet left over from every truck. 

And I wouldn't complain at all if I had your market coverage. I'm given enough hours to schedule my PAs 6-130 each day. That's it. There is no coverage after 4 except for the night I close. I get 80hrs/week for market in a B volume PFresh. It's awful in my store. We need new leadership for all but one ETL. I feel so bad for that one too, because try so hard to do their job and push store initiatives.  They just get no support from the rest of the execs including the STL. They have all got to ship up or shape out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Dr Awkward said:


> With the new FDC, I think our truck arrival time is moving to 6, so I'm sure we'll have to switch things up.  Probably have to sort freezer onto flats again.



Welcome!


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 17, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > sigma7 said:
> ...



Ouch. So sorry to hear that. I definitely don't complain about our coverage. And hopefully things will be getting better with our new process that's gonna start soon. I actually had one of my really good days today. Got a lot done.

Anyone else have some sad looking aisles that are waiting to be re-set? It seems like they axed a lot of yogurt and we got a lot of new stuff in, so that area has been looking pretty pathetic laately.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 17, 2014)

The dairy transition is next week, so it should look a lot better then. Most of my dairy aisles look awful. And there's not much to flex in the back.


----------



## Cel (Jan 17, 2014)

Green steritech visit today 

Totally taking some credit since the hardest working PA opened yesterday and I closed, we worked our butts off even though the closing LOD (a Sr TL who's our new plano TL) was complaining about the fact that I didn't have time to zone the entirety of dry market by myself.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2014)

Cel said:


> Green steritech visit today
> 
> Totally taking some credit since the hardest working PA opened yesterday and I closed, we worked our butts off even though the closing LOD (a Sr TL who's our new plano TL) was complaining about the fact that I didn't have time to zone the entirety of dry market by myself.



Think you folks will get recognized at the huddle for the green visit?
After all, that is the least they can do.


----------



## Cel (Jan 17, 2014)

I doubt it, they'll probably just say great job team instead of actually breaking it down into the market TM/PA who had everything cleaned and GTG this morning, our SFT and a few of the GSTLs who are primarily the ones responsible for keeping everything that was checked up to spec.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 18, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> The dairy transition is next week, so it should look a lot better then. Most of my dairy aisles look awful. And there's not much to flex in the back.



The only dairy aisle of ours that looked awful was yogurt/juice. The cheese & lunchmeat aisles have some holes but half the yogurt aisle was empty. And we had actually gotten some in so I said eff it, can't sell it if it's in the back and people complain at half empty aisles. So I made it look full as best as I could.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm eager to see what the transition brings. The clearance deals were awesome, but I am going to miss the International Delight iced coffees.  Our yogurt section has been such an eyesore for the past week now.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2014)

ok, I'm a PA and I thought we were told that we get around 35-40 hrs/ week.  Well, the new schedule that starts on Feb. 2nd my hours are cut to 32 hours !! That is just rediculous for Target to do this to the few PAs at our store.  Now, we will have no PA from 2:30 till 5:30 pm everyday. Even on weekends and even on truck day.  hmm. so Saturdays truck is not finished and the opener PA goes home at 2:30, I come in at 5:30 and they leave me
Regular Milk, 3 pallets of Produce and specialty Milk. There sure is gonna be  a lot of outs in Produce and Milk on ALL Truck DAYS !!!!!!!! 


Thanks HR and Target you sure know how to chase the guests away.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 24, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> ok, I'm a PA and I thought we were told that we get around 35-40 hrs/ week.  Well, the new schedule that starts on Feb. 2nd my hours are cut to 32 hours !! That is just rediculous for Target to do this to the few PAs at our store.  Now, we will have no PA from 2:30 till 5:30 pm everyday. Even on weekends and even on truck day.  hmm. so Saturdays truck is not finished and the opener PA goes home at 2:30, I come in at 5:30 and they leave me
> Regular Milk, 3 pallets of Produce and specialty Milk. There sure is gonna be  a lot of outs in Produce and Milk on ALL Truck DAYS !!!!!!!!
> Thanks HR and Target you sure know how to chase the guests away.




Yeah it sucks. And the hours for logistics zone are drastically down too. Gonna have maybe like 4 people on our trucks that we can't even get done with 5-6 people.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn. And I thought our freezer was bad. How do they get the freezer CAFs done? Our truck may have a few metros backstocked ON truck day, but the rest just sits. Basically my CTL & ETL pitched enough fits that all we have to do is say "hey can we get someone to backstock please?" and someone will go backstock in the freezer or dairy cooler & clear off a metro or two. Better than nothing. We were clean in every cooler/freezer on backstock the night before we had some big visit but that's it.


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it possible to push out what has been sitting for awhile since it will likely go out?  as a backroom leader, my heart stopped when i saw those pictures.  seriously, where is your DTL!?!?!?!?!  if that was the hot mess i was walking into, here is what i would do...
start with the oldest that you can manage to get out of the freezer .( obviously it is going to be buried)  push it, then backstock it so it is out of the way. at least it is located.  just keep  chipping away like that until you get caught up.  will you have a team to help or will you do this by yourself? if you have another person helping, they should get the next oldest vehicle out, sort it quickly so the push will go faster and so on.  dude, seriously, i would love to fly to your store to help with that.  i had a fit when I saw half a green rack of backstock left over from tuesday and i am not even kidding! WOW!


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 24, 2014)

oh, and do the freaking cafs! that will at least clear up some wacos! even if you can only get some of them done, that sure beats doing NOTHING!


----------



## BRguy (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my god... I have never seen a backroom freezer get out of hand. That is just ridiculous! My freezer was always backstocked and I made it a point that it needs to be backstocked everyday so this does not happen. This way pulls will be small and backstock will be light so no one will have to be in there for more than five minutes tops.
 Someone or rather everybody needs to just take those greens and pallet(s) and go work it to the floor while the backroom team member(s) just backstock everything else that will not go out. That freezer is unacceptable!


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. And I thought our freezer was bad. How do they get the freezer CAFs done? Our truck may have a few metros backstocked ON truck day, but the rest just sits. Basically my CTL & ETL pitched enough fits that all we have to do is say "hey can we get someone to backstock please?" and someone will go backstock in the freezer or dairy cooler & clear off a metro or two. Better than nothing. We were clean in every cooler/freezer on backstock the night before we had some big visit but that's it.
> ...



Well just looking at the photos, I see a ton of bakery. Try and work some of that out if at all possible. Other than that, what BRguy & bckrmbulldog said.

Where do you put freezer pallets when the trucks come in?? Or do you have enough people that it ALL gets worked out in 30 min??


----------



## Cel (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought we were bad at times, but we've never had to QMOS an entire pallet because it was left out of temp o.0. Our dairy cooler is like 50% as bad as your freezer right now but that's because we just did a major reset and backstocked all the stuff, so it's all on vehicles covering the cooler.

Also, qmosqueen you should consider yourself lucky...I'm not a PA but I do the work/shifts of one, and my opener yesterday (one of the two PAs and the trainer) was livid because on the 2 week schedule she got TWENTY hours. I dunno who the hell is working pfresh shifts that week, I myself got 33 hours but 100% front end, so it's not me, and I dunno if her at 20 hours plus another sales floor TM who does market shifts at 20 hours, plus the CTL at 40 and other PA at...not sure, would cover much of anything...


----------



## BRguy (Jan 24, 2014)

I am jealous that your baler has so much room around it to make a bale and not having to worry about the hitting stuff with the bale. How come no one is breaking down the boxes? It takes not even a second to do so. Those full boxes will take up so much space in that baler...

All I can pfreshbackroomguy, is keep up with what you can do. You should be able to partner with ETL-log, backroom TL, market TL and get this taken care of. 

Let us know how the food truck goes tomorrow and how large are your food trucks?


----------



## Snookie (Jan 24, 2014)

One thing I noticed about your freezer pics is all the vendor pizza...I know the Superbowl is coming up, but your vendor should not be leaving you so much product if there is CLEARLY no place to put it.

If all that backstock has been sitting there that long, it needs to be pushed out again. I would say probably 50 percent or more will go out; maybe more if no one has been doing the cafs (which, I mean, what the heck?!!?). 

You need to go to the highest up person you can find, say, "hey, we're losing money because we can't sell what's not on the floor and we've already had to QMOS out product that we couldn't fit in the freezer." See if maybe flow can push freezer for an hour or two one morning. Many hands make light work and even that mess could be straightened out fairly quickly. Or heck, ask the LOD if you can do it for smart huddle! Pass out gloves to everyone and blitz it out. Organize whatever backstock is left as neatly as you can (three tiers, broken down out of boxes) so it will be much easier to A) backstock and/or B) re-work out if needed.

Good luck! Those pictures make my heart hurt BUT I do admit I enjoy a really good problem to tackle as long as I get the support needed. If I worked at your store, I would volunteer my services. 

ETA: If you can once it's cleaned out, see if maybe you can get those middle green racks to go side  by side to form one long aisle instead of three or four short ones? You might have more room for vehicles and pallets if you've got more open space to navigate instead of all those curves for people and things to go around. In my freezer, we have green racks lining both sides of the wall and then two or three in the middle. Right now we've got two pallets of turkeys "endcapping" the middle aisle but we're getting them swept back next week I think. We're gonna have so much space I don't know what we'll do, haha.


----------



## RedDog (Jan 24, 2014)

Sometime your leadership just has to spend the hours.  Or you get a freezer like that. Now imagine the hours it will take to clean that up and how long you will be dealing with the fall out from it.  After we went Pfresh I was told we would have more hours.  The opposite of course proved true.  They had be trying to run a backroom with a grand total of 125 hours a week.  That was 3 GM trucks average 2000 pieces and 2 cooler/freezer trucks.  That is 125 hours total backroom for a week.  Now you try and figure out how to cover 7 days with those kind of hours and get both the GM and freezer/cooler trucks done plush coverage for the backroom from open to close.  I was always their miracle worker until that point but, I could not pull that one off.  That and the disaster they left my backroom after the p-fresh remodel were the final straw in my time at target.


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 24, 2014)

reddog, was your store ulv?  125 is horrendous.  haven't ever gotten that low, but close. ( we are not pfresh.)


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 24, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy, I'll help with the frozen push. Seriously, I need the hours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Count me in, too. My ctl is awesome. They told the stl about hours for pfresh. Computer says 120 hours for truck & regular shifts. They do schedule to match what the computer says. Then, etl-hr takes off 25 hours & says that you are over in hours.for p-fresh truck & regular shifts. The ctl says, I matched the computer & now get ithe schedule fixed. That event made me wonder about payroll hours vs computer. What is the real truth?


----------



## Hidethebodies (Jan 25, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Count me in, too. My ctl is awesome. They told the stl about hours for pfresh. Computer says 120 hours for truck & regular shifts. They do schedule to match what the computer says. Then, etl-hr takes off 25 hours & says that you are over in hours.for p-fresh truck & regular shifts. The ctl says, I matched the computer & now get ithe schedule fixed. That event made me wonder about payroll hours vs computer. What is the real truth?



Your STL or whichever ETL does the forecast gets the total hours forecast, and then allocate to the respective departments as they choose, with the computer generated hours as a guideline to what they should have. In my store sales floor, guest experience and food typically get cut 10% to 15% of their "suggested hours" to make sure logistics is taken care of.


----------



## lowlypeon (Jan 25, 2014)

Love the pics of the freezer. I swear that is what our freezer regularly looks like. The backroom TMs don't like backstocking in there so it just keeps piling up and up.


----------



## BRguy (Jan 25, 2014)

She comes back from vacation today? Well hopefully she can get the problem taken care of. You guys haven't been clean since October? Yikes!


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hidethebodies said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in, too. My ctl is awesome. They told the stl about hours for pfresh. Computer says 120 hours for truck & regular shifts. They do schedule to match what the computer says. Then, etl-hr takes off 25 hours & says that you are over in hours.for p-fresh truck & regular shifts. The ctl says, I matched the computer & now get ithe schedule fixed. That event made me wonder about payroll hours vs computer. What is the real truth?
> ...



My CTL is PISSED we lost hours. We had enough to have one person in there open, one close, with maybe half an hour overlap most days. Now the closer won't be in til 4-4:30, leaving market with ZERO coverage for at least 2 hours. Everywhere else in the store that wouldn't fly, but for some reason we are ok to not have coverage. And it's going to be even more awful on truck days because those 2 hours we would come in & spend time pushing truck. Now we are going to get in & have enough time to do CAFs, cull, & clean and that will be it.


----------



## BRguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> BRguy said:
> 
> 
> > She comes back from vacation today? Well hopefully she can get the problem taken care of. You guys haven't been clean since October? Yikes!
> ...



Oh ok I follow you on what you meant about coming clean.

Hmm that is an interesting process you have. At my store, the pfresh team is in at 4am. They pull all the pfresh batches and work them until the truck gets there between 4am and 8am. Once the truck gets there they'll work it and once worked they will backstock it and leave at noon. That's how it's done at my store. They of course take of the trash too before they leave.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 25, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> The thing is, I believe no one on management cares enough to get put in the spotlight and spend hours on fixing the freezer and the rest of the coolers. They are like "oh p fresh, it doesnt affect me" (looks the other way).




This. I hate hearing our backroom team brag about "coming clean" after a truck when we all know darn well there are multiple metros and smart carts in the freezers and coolers. Out of sight does not mean out of mind.


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 25, 2014)

Can i just say again that I am absolutely FLOORED that a target freezer looks like that.  I truly just cannot imagine that nothing i being done. I just keep looking at those pictures going "hell.no." best of luck to you.  i sure wish all of us backroom stars could come and help you get that hot mess under control!!!  keep us posted!  oh, and thank you for caring aboutyour store   and trying to fix it.


----------



## BRguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Like what bckrmbulldog said, I would love to help you there. We all can work it, backstock it and call it a job well done within one shift!


----------



## BRguy (Jan 27, 2014)

Bump

I am just curious, how did your food truck go with all the product taking every space in the freezer?


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 27, 2014)

YAY for progress!! They are lucky to have you. don't ever let them make you think otherwise


----------



## BRguy (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey that's awesome to hear! That's great that you can walk in there and it's awesome to hear that you b-coded and backstocked all that dairy product. You should do a before and after picture of the freezer haha! Anyways keep up the good work!


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah, cause we  are all DYING to see an after picture!!!  Pretty please?  We'll send cookies and beer


----------



## BRguy (Jan 27, 2014)

Lot's of cookies and beer!


----------



## BRguy (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey that freezer is looking way better! That is cool to see. I have one question. I am guessing that your pfresh pallets come on the blue pallets? That's interesting since mine come on black plastic pallets.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## EMFlow (Jan 28, 2014)

BRguy said:


> That's interesting since mine come on black plastic pallets.



Mine also comes on blue pallets, we get our pfresh from C&S. Is your pfresh delivered by an FDC?


----------



## EMFlow (Jan 28, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> EMFlow said:
> 
> 
> > BRguy said:
> ...



Are you in one of the states listed in the article? I'm not, so no FDC for my store. Do FDC boxes come with pick labels like the ones from GM truck?


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> RedDog said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime your leadership just has to spend the hours.  Or you get a freezer like that. Now imagine the hours it will take to clean that up and how long you will be dealing with the fall out from it.  After we went Pfresh I was told we would have more hours.
> ...



You know what group of people at your store DO have hours....the ETLS!!!!  They are not hourly and could get it done if they actually wanted it to come clean.  Thats one of the reasons I love my ETL team they work hard and get shit done and if our store has some sort of issue somewhere they make sure it gets taken care of, either by themselves or through working huddle or more hours


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 28, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> Hidethebodies said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



And if your store is like mine they will still expect you to zone EVERYTHING in market and then be SHOCKED when you cant get it all done and look at you like you are slacking off and just wasting time in Market not doing anything important.


----------



## BRguy (Jan 28, 2014)

EMFlow said:


> BRguy said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting since mine come on black plastic pallets.
> ...



Yes, our food truck comes from a FDC up in Cedar Falls, Iowa. What does C&S stand for?


----------



## BRguy (Jan 28, 2014)

EMFlow said:


> Pfreshbackroomguy said:
> 
> 
> > EMFlow said:
> ...



I hate to double post but oh well. Unfortunately, FDC does not provide pic labels. I know it sucks. You just have to b-code as always. Sorry guys...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 28, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> Speaking of Target's Food Distribution Center, does anyone know if their store is going to switch from C&S to FDC when the new Food Distribution Center in Ohio opens sometime this year? I remember someone posted this link a few months back. If anyone has any new information on this new FDC, met us know. I would love to get away from C&S.



I haven't heard anything for certain, but my store is serviced by the RDC in the same city, so we may switch from C&S to the new FDC.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the new FDC will have pic lables (I heard the newest one before the Ohio one does?) but the existing ones (Ceder Falls for sure) doesn't. Backroom would be over the moon if our stuff came in already labled, lol. BCoding is what takes 60-70 percent of the backstocking time after a truck...


----------



## EMFlow (Jan 29, 2014)

BRguy said:


> EMFlow said:
> 
> 
> > BRguy said:
> ...



I don't know what the letters stand for but they are a wholesale grocer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%26S_Wholesale_Grocers


----------



## BRguy (Jan 29, 2014)

Snookie said:


> I think the new FDC will have pic lables (I heard the newest one before the Ohio one does?) but the existing ones (Ceder Falls for sure) doesn't. Backroom would be over the moon if our stuff came in already labled, lol. BCoding is what takes 60-70 percent of the backstocking time after a truck...



If the food trucks came with pic labels it would make life so much easier. It can't be that hard to pic label at the FDC right?


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 29, 2014)

We got a new FDC last year that has pic labels on the stuff.  The pic labels look like they're printed on inkjets when the cartridge is low and often missing lines in the middle of the barcode.  We have to print a new label on about half of the backstock (or say F--- it and key it in).  It's a definite improvement though.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 29, 2014)

As far as the new FDC in Ohio, this is what I've heard so far:

For 3 weeks, starting in February and Ending in the 1st week of March, stores that are transitioning will receive 2 trucks on food delivery days. The first week a small percent will come from the FDC, most will still come from C&S. 2nd week, it will be about 50-50 (not exactly, but close). The 3rd week, everything will come from the new FDC. Trucks will come within 4 hours of each other. Stores undergoing this transition will NOT be given additional payroll.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 29, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > Hidethebodies said:
> ...



Luckily no. They wave zone the whole store after noon, then a closer is almost always in market. So we are thankfully responsible for only P-fresh. However, we are always expected to push leftover produce from the trucks. Losing the 2 hours on a closing shift when I would typically do so is going to mean it isn't going to get done. So yeah gonna be interesting.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 29, 2014)

Snookie said:


> I think the new FDC will have pic lables (I heard the newest one before the Ohio one does?) but the existing ones (Ceder Falls for sure) doesn't. Backroom would be over the moon if our stuff came in already labled, lol. BCoding is what takes 60-70 percent of the backstocking time after a truck...



Why dont you just BCODE when you push.  You are allready going right to the product to check if it is full or not.  Barely takes more time to do it this way.  This is how we do it at my store and then when we bring it to the backroom it is allready BCODED


----------



## BRguy (Jan 29, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the new FDC will have pic lables (I heard the newest one before the Ohio one does?) but the existing ones (Ceder Falls for sure) doesn't. Backroom would be over the moon if our stuff came in already labled, lol. BCoding is what takes 60-70 percent of the backstocking time after a truck...
> ...



Yeah we bcode as we push the product. Makes life easier when backstocking since you don't have to waste time bcoding to backstock because it's been done already.


----------



## Cel (Jan 29, 2014)

We bcode as we push the truck in the AM as well. Usually 1 BRTM dedicated to doing that.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 29, 2014)

We don't BCode as we push because it's two separate teams that push and backstock, and neither of them is pFresh affiliated. There's a couple people on Flow that always push pFresh trucks, and then they'll schedule 1-2 Backroom TM's to backstock. If the two groups got together and decided to work together I imagine you could do that, but I doubt there is any way we could get flow on board with messing around with printers and they won't schedule someone from BR early enough to be there while they push.

I trained at another store that had the pFresh opener mainly pushing the truck (they were an ULV so it was manageable) and they would BCode as they went. That definitely made sense there since they were pushing and backstocking their own stuff, but we've got too many fingers in the pie at my store.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 30, 2014)

We have a separate push team from backstock team (heck we are lucky if half the truck is backstocked before the next one arrives) & we bcode as we go. We just train anyone that helps push to bcode any full boxes, and just about everything for produce (not that they ever get that far). Just have one PDA and one printer, leave it on the backstock vehicle and bam there ya go. Bcode before it hits the backroom.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 30, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the new FDC will have pic lables (I heard the newest one before the Ohio one does?) but the existing ones (Ceder Falls for sure) doesn't. Backroom would be over the moon if our stuff came in already labled, lol. BCoding is what takes 60-70 percent of the backstocking time after a truck...
> ...



I think what Snookie meant is that if the FDC boxes had pick labels, nobody would have to BCODE. Regardless of who does it, someone is losing time because they have to BCODE all the casepacks.


----------



## looseseal (Feb 1, 2014)

Rough day today. I am really beginning to regret ever agreeing to "promote" to PA. If I had known then what I know now... hindsight is 20/20, I guess.


----------



## BRguy (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the best job at Target is the backroom by far.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Do your stores take FDC/C&S on the same day as RDC/regular freight trucks?


----------



## looseseal (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine does.


----------



## BRguy (Feb 1, 2014)

My store does as well.


----------



## Cel (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine sort of does. GM trucks are MWF early AM, FDC trucks are Mon/W/Sat Afternoons, GM trucks are pushed the day of, FDC trucks are pushed the morning after recieved.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 2, 2014)

For 2 out of 3 FDC/C&S truck days, yes. We are a 4 AM flow process, our food truck usually comes between 6-7 am (unless it's late...which is often).


----------



## BRguy (Feb 2, 2014)

Our gm trucks come M,T,Th,F,Sat, and FDC trucks come in T, Th, and Sunday. Tuesdays after 8, Thursdays around 5-9, and Sunday right around 4:30am. We are a 4am store.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice @Pfreshbackroomguy !! Wish my store could maintain coming clean on backstock. *sigh* I should just be happy we got through all but a pallet and a half of produce yesterday. Truck was about 10 pallets I believe.


----------



## looseseal (Feb 16, 2014)

Do any of your instocks teams put up rainchecks and/or ad-sub signs in produce and meat? I'm trying to figure out what best practice is involving store-ordered stuff. I always thought they weren't supposed to because there's never a 100% guarantee that store-ordered stuff will get replenished because things can get cut from the order, drop off of pogs because of supplier issues, or get sent to the wrong stores without warning.


----------



## BRguy (Feb 17, 2014)

That is a pretty large truck! Slightly bigger than the smallest gm truck I've seen. You guys did well!


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 17, 2014)

@looseseal Our instocks team rarely even goes through the P-fresh area. But when they do, they tend to just do dairy.

Awesome job with the truck @Pfreshbackroomguy, our Saturday trucks usually run about 13 pallets, and we usually leave at least that much or more. Our trucks during the week are usually about 9-10 pallets and we can barely even get through those. *sigh*


----------



## Cel (Feb 17, 2014)

My store's dairy and produce coolers looked like pfreshbackroomguy's before pictures when I came in today. CTL is on a sudden LOA and there are only 2-3 of us qualified to do anything in pfresh other than zone, and our hours are cut to the bone. Backroom is supposed to be pushing perishable CAFs but hasn't been...walked into the dairy cooler to push milk this afternoon and nearly had a heart attack....full metro, full tub, full 3 tiers everywhere, even a stepstool with OJ casepacks on the steps...

I called up the LOD who I happen to get along with very well (Sr. TL who was my TL in hardlines, did my 90 day, helped me get interviewed for GSA, etc.) and said let's take a walk. He pretty much mimicked my reaction and then said to hell with zoning, push what I could after cleaning up the QMOS/cardboard/trash/blankets/empty pallets from the FDC truck we managed to squeeze in somehow (our food trucks are normally pushed the morning after being recieved).

I have a clopen tonight/tomorrow so I'm hoping once I finish my morning routines and the ~5 or so peeps we have finish up pushing the pallets we can get some time to attack the vehicles.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 18, 2014)

BRguy said:


> I think the best job at Target is the backroom by far.



I think so to, ESPECIALLY Dayside Backroom.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 18, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> So the county and area around my store got at least a foot (up to 16 inches in some spots) of snow this past Thursday. On Wednesday, people bought up all the bread and most of the Market Pantry milk. I come in Thursday night to close. Luckily, my neighborhood  was plowed before I left for work. I was  the only market team member tht day. Our Thursday truck got moved to Friday and our Saturday truck got moved to Sunday. We didnt get everything on Friday.
> 
> So Saturday, i see on workbench under "trailer unload deliveries" that our truck will be around 1200 pieces (12-13 pallets). I told my ETL this information. He told me that C & S told him via phone that we would only get frozen.
> 
> ...



Damn thats alot.  We usually get 6 or so Pallets on a busy day.  Usually around 550-600 pieces.


----------



## BRguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is a question for everyone. When you guys get your food trucks how ever many times a week, does each truck come with a consistent count? My store for example: Food trucks Sun, Tues, and Thursday. Sunday 500-600 pieces. Tuesday 300-500 pieces. Thursday 700-900 pieces.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine are usually about the same size each day week to week unless the FDC cuts a truck due to weather.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Feb 18, 2014)

Our FDC trucks (with frozen) are usually between 300-400 and on fresh only days they are 200-250. We push trucks same day, and 
backstock gets done same day sometimes, but is usually completed day after the truck. (Our trucks are Sun/Weds/Fri with regular trucks Mon/Weds/Fri).


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 18, 2014)

Our FDC trucks are Tues/Thurs/Sat
Tues/Thurs we range from 900-1100 pieces.
Saturday is typically at least 1300.

Sometimes it can be higher though. Today's truck was probably somewhere around 1200.

We are going to be transitioning from C&S to an actual FDC here soon, the new one in Ohio will be servicing us. We joked earlier that C&S is just gonna send us a pallet of yogurt and call it a day. Sad part is I wouldn't be surprised if that's what happened.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 18, 2014)

@Pfreshbackroomguy My CTL told me. We have a breakdown of the 3 transition weeks. Week 1 a large percent of everything will still come from C&S. 2nd week will be about evenly split. 3rd week is entirely FDC. At least I think it was just 3 weeks. It may be 4. Don't remember all that well. I would check with CTL or ETL for HL or LOG. They should know.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > @Pfreshbackroomguy My CTL told me. We have a breakdown of the 3 transition weeks. Week 1 a large percent of everything will still come from C&S. 2nd week will be about evenly split. 3rd week is entirely FDC. At least I think it was just 3 weeks. It may be 4. Don't remember all that well. I would check with CTL or ETL for HL or LOG. They should know.
> ...


My store is a 4 am GM store but C&S usually comes anywhere between 5:30 and 7:30 on a good day. We've had them show up at 11:30 before on days they were running late. I've already heard our FDC trucks will be arriving at 6 am.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 23, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> To, it makes sense for Target to be on food distributors asses on arrives at set times. If they arrive at set times (unless weather, traffic, or others occur), the store can schedule people accordingly. Stores wont waste hours having flow sit around waiting for the p fresh truck to arrive.



Its part of why we made our C+S push opposite flow days and we have a few flow members who dont mind working 2 C+S shifts a week.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gonna be an interesting morning. Starting our transition to the new FDC today. As of last night there were over 20 carts of mainly back stock in the freezer. You almost can't even walk in there at this point. No clue where freezer pallets are going to go.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 16, 2014)

Worst weekend ever... to sum it up... I am a PA in an A volume level store... was the ONLY person scheduled in market (I had to "train") everyone else[for the whole weekend]. by Train I mean just throwing info in my team members face as i legit had barely anytime to properly train anyone... Had Ad-set sunday which was about twice as big as a thought, was asked to do a sign audit (which i never got to because I was more worried about the HLs team members working market for their first shift ever and food safety rules), do the order because I was the only one scheduled who knew how to do it. clear all Qmos from the previous day because the closer the night before has called off 5 times in a row, as well as my own from Culls/SDA as i opened all weekend...

I don't know how much more I can take of this.. Target is literally killing itself. I have a bachelor's degree, but graduated right at the beginning of the recession, hard times, but I enjoyed working my ass off at target. Now I am wondering if I am making a huge life mistake...


----------



## looseseal (Mar 17, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Now I am wondering if I am making a huge life mistake...


----------



## Unreturnable (Mar 17, 2014)

Knowing I am still a student closing in on my degree and non-Target future...that's what gets my by every day. Sigh. Here's my experience:

Target FDC transition:

Switching from C&S to FDC sucked because we had double-orders arriving for almost a month. C&S seemed to have more company-employed drivers - the ones who could move their own pallets on/off the truck, handle their own business. 9/10 times with TFDC the drivers can't touch anything, and need a seal removed/replaced when they arrive and leave. More work for us, yaaaaaay....

Pick labels on the merchandise is *amazing* and so is all the merchandise being palletized by floor location at the DC. I mean, all the yogurt...gets put...with the other yogurt...we get a yogurt pallet, it's fucking unreal, and it's so easy to push a yogurt pallet, as opposed to pulling yogurt off of 5 different pallets like we did with C&S.

Hitches include:
-Sometimes we don't receive pallets. Scheduled for a bananas today, invoice said we had a bananas, we didn't get one.
-Invoice off. Last delivery said we had 4 pallets of cooler, we received 5. Still waiting on final resolution on that problem.
-Pretty much no FDC drivers, all third-party, so my store has to move all the pallets on, off, shuffle them in the truck, and then shuffle them back.

Up-Side is:
-TFDC almost always arrives early. Sometimes it's 5am, sometimes 5:45, sometimes 6 or later, but C&S used to pull in around 11am on some days. By that time most of the food team was gone, so having early deliveries is excellent.
-Even though the drivers are third-party, they all are better than the ones C&S was hiring. C&S drivers used to stand outside in the parking lot smoking cigarettes and bullshitting, at least these guys pay attention to their load because they know Spot is watching and Spot can be a bitch if you do your job wrong.


----------



## Unreturnable (Mar 19, 2014)

So an addendum to my previous post on Target FDC transition. This info may or may not be helpful for anyone, it's mostly whoever receives/acknowledges the truck.

-Target FDC is received as a DCI. The DCI number will be on the carbon-copy yellow/blue paper, key it in under "RF Apps/Acknowledge DCI" just like the general merchandise trailer. After that, toggle to the "Push" web app and open/close the trailer. Trailer # will again be on the carbon-copy papers. Unlike the regular truck, no labels need to be scanned, it just gets entered into the system with "Push" and then closed out.

-The drivers have been 99% third-party at my store, or else that one guy didn't know what he was doing, heh. So they will have paperwork to fill out the arriving seal, which you cut off the trailer lock, the arrival time when you acknowledge the DCI, the actual pallet count, temperature readings, returned pallets (FDC has their own unique black pallets that the order arrives on and you return on the next truck...they're very easy to differentiate, you'll see) - and then the out-going seal you record the number on and tie onto the lock. Also there is an organic/produce checklist to acknowledge that everything as far as produce pallets was acceptable, that was a new one for me.

-The few weeks of deliveries didn't have this, the most recent one did: Each pallet will have a label on it with a number somewhere on the sticker. The driver had a sheet with our store number and the pallets for our store, we were supposed to initial next to each pallet as we moved it off the truck. I wasn't able to find the number on the label and initial because we had a major problem with the driver and paperwork wasn't completed. I'd love to give an update on the situation but I feel like I'm in too small of a pool to give the gritty details, I'll be sure to post them at a later date along with how to find the pallet number, if this is an ongoing trend.

-The FDC trucks have a cooler/frozen/cooler layout with two sets of dividers and the frozen in the middle. They keep the temp much better than our previous food orders except the bananas tend to be colder. Most frozen is close to -10, dairy around 32.5, bananas 57.

-Truck arrives very promtply or even ahead of schedule; for overnight stores they will deliver at 2 or 3am, for others they will arrive within a 2-hour-before/2-hour-after window.

So far, seems to be a good thing! Strange to say at my job, as things generally trend downwards, but a change is always nice.


----------



## Cel (Mar 19, 2014)

Another green steritech visit yesterday, this time with me as the TM opening market. Got to go on a 3 hour ETL-sanctioned scavenger hunt for outdates...Found some candy that was best by January 2013! Ended up with a full cart, full 3-tier, and heaping full QMOS processing tub at the end >.>. 95.something.


----------



## looseseal (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with the FDC cross-contaminating product on pallets? The past 3 deliveries we've had to QMOS a substantial amount of produce because they put it either under or on top of meat on the same pallet. Today was my last day working a truck day as this is my last week with the company (hooray!) so I don't really care too much now, I just wonder if anyone else has had the same or similar issues. We had produce strewn throughout our dairy pallets too, but nothing that had to be tossed.

I also didn't know those fancy pallets had to be returned... We may or may not have used a couple for when the food bank comes... oh well!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2014)

We haven't had too much cross contamination. No worse that C&S anyway. We have had other issues. We order 20 cases of bananas, we get 11. For some reason we also got an entire pallet of ONE kind of ground meat. No idea why. 

We've been getting truck done lately thanks to having the whole store come over & push. But now we get stuck with mountains of backstock. Our meat cooler has lunchmeat & such from over a week ago that was never backstocked. Our DTL apparently showed up yesterday & had a fit & said the PA's "need to be more involved & should be in there backstocking" apparently the HL ETL told him no way because our hours have been cut & they've already added enough extra duties that we can barely accomplish. So at least there is that.

Also found out that when we lose our one PA in a few months they aren't being replaced. Now right now we do have 4 but still. Someone is closing in market tonight that I'm not sure has ever had any market training. (schedule this week is all screwed up due to inventory). UGH.


----------



## looseseal (Mar 20, 2014)

If a DTL ever told me I needed to be "more involved" in my section, I'd laugh in his face.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 20, 2014)

So the newest schedule used mytime.  Market hours are now 6am to 10pm at my store!!!!  AND we get a mid on saturday.   Seems we got like 20-30 more hours!!!  I dont know what I am going to do with myself when I am closing til 10.  I usually get the zone done by 8.  I guess I can get in a good super zone on some aisles finally


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> So the newest schedule used mytime.  Market hours are now 6am to 10pm at my store!!!!  AND we get a mid on saturday.   Seems we got like 20-30 more hours!!!  I dont know what I am going to do with myself when I am closing til 10.  I usually get the zone done by 8.  I guess I can get in a good super zone on some aisles finally


Careful, spot may add dry market or hba to zone too, before you leave at 10pm.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2014)

no B-A-N-A-N-A-S today.. hmm, I know I ordered 24 cases, thanks new FDC you are spot on,  !!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 20, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> no B-A-N-A-N-A-S today.. hmm, I know I ordered 24 cases, thanks new FDC you are spot on,  !!



Would that be "SPOT on"?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > no B-A-N-A-N-A-S today.. hmm, I know I ordered 24 cases, thanks new FDC you are spot on,  !!
> ...


Spot ordering doesn't work, maybe?


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > So the newest schedule used mytime.  Market hours are now 6am to 10pm at my store!!!!  AND we get a mid on saturday.   Seems we got like 20-30 more hours!!!  I dont know what I am going to do with myself when I am closing til 10.  I usually get the zone done by 8.  I guess I can get in a good super zone on some aisles finally
> ...



This. The difference in hours was probably cut from the sales floor and/or front end. When my store implemented MyTime in the fall, we were told that pets, chemicals, and paper were now under the "consumables" umbrella and the market team was responsible for them. Needless to say, those areas didn't get touched at all until we started doing mid-day zones again.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > pfreshdude said:
> ...



I allready do G6-G39 which is the entire market section and 3/4 of the entire backwall.  Most likely I will have to do G1-G5 which is the paper corner.  Usually we only have 1-2 people in hardlines anyway so I doubt I would ALSO have to start zoning pets or HBA.


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok for curiosity's sake, what is everyone's morning/closing routine? Ours keeps changing & has taken away the flexibility & the freedoms that drew me to the PA job.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 29, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> Ok for curiosity's sake, what is everyone's morning/closing routine? Ours keeps changing & has taken away the flexibility & the freedoms that drew me to the PA job.



Closing is pretty much working pulls out, filling milk and bananas, and zoning all of pfresh, freezers, coolers and dry market and then reshop.

Opening is ALOT more involved.

Generally these are all tasks that I do in the morning

SDA and cull at 6.  Backroom come in at the same time as me so the pulls arent even ready yet.  By the time im done with this they are usually done with all the pulls.\
QMOS everything from SDA and Cull
Work out the pulls
Huddle and Break
Work out any reshop
If its a milk delivery day push out the 150-200 something gallons of milk that need to go out (so fun!!!)
If its a C+S delivery day receive and put product into the correct room
Zone up the pfresh area and dairy coolers because they are usually trashed lately since we had to leave at 7 or 8.  Finally get to be there til closing starting this week
LOD sales walk because they still want to meet with us and go over whatever
Vendor Survey if it is Monday
Check workbench message boards and take care of anything on there
Check workbench for order related items and go to the back and write down dates so I know whats older and whats fresher and whats expiring for ordering.
Do the Order
Lunch sometime in there
Check for TPCs and make TPCs
Daily Cleaning
Zone/fill/flex endcaps
Meet with Vendors about any instock/upcoming planogram issues.
Reshop again

And if its a truck push day keep tabs on the team and jump in if needed which is pretty much ALWAYS especially Friday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2014)

@pfreshdude do you really get all that done in an 8 hour shift ?? milk alone would take about 1 hour, sometimes, dairy, produce, meat and ambient pulls take 2 hours, cull and sda take about an hour... that's 4 hours so far. zoning juice yogurt 30 mins., dairy, eggs, lunchmeat 30 mins., freezers about an hour.... we are upto 6 hours now. do the order takes 30 mins, cull and zone pfresh valley another 30 mins. daily cleaning and taking cardboard to the bailer 30 mins.... 7 1/2 hours now. check dates in the coolers and check for tpc and make tpc 30 mins, check message board 30 mins.... 8 1/2 hours now.
I never have time for some of this and we never have to do reshop since most of ours is qmos.  Hardlines does the dry grocery reshop and the caf pushers push freezer caf pulls.
sometimes no one fills or even zones Milk except for me.  Milk is in our pfresh valley and should be zoned when zoning the pfresh valley, but it is never pulled forward and I have seen guests stand on the base stack and have to reach way back just to get a half gallon milk off top shelf, that doesn't fall forward.  Gravity doesn't work at Target.  We have a milk wall where we fill the milk from the back in the dairy cooler, which makes it easy to fill.


----------



## looseseal (Mar 30, 2014)

This was my opening routine, starting at 7a:

Clock in, jump straight into produce, meat and ambient pulls (fill bananas with the ambient pull as well). Tried to cull as I pushed since we lost that hour for the deep cull. On truck days we had a flow TM push cooler and freezer with the rest of the autos, if not I would push those myself after huddle and first break.

Right before opening I would take my sanitizer up to food ave and get that filled, then go to huddle and break.

After break, around 8:30, I'd do SDA which usually took around 45 minutes to an hour on most weekdays, then I'd empty out the food qmos bins in the back along with everything I found from the tasklist.

After that, around 9:30 I'd fill milk. On delivery days it takes a bit longer since we're out of a lot more, but usually a half hour tops. If it was a non truck day I'd push the cooler and freezer autos first, then do milk, which would take me to about 10:30.

After milk and/or finishing the morning pulls, hopefully I'd have enough time to take down TPCs for the salesfloor. I almost never made it to the backroom for as long as we had been starting at 7am. I checked the message boards and stuff while I waited for my signs to print in the fixture room. Then I would go and put those up, and take lunch around 11-11:15a.

I would do the order first thing after lunch on an order day, if not maybe try and sweep the ambient room or get a little bit of cleaning done before jumping in to pulls at noon until we left at 1:30 or 2:30, depending on what they were cutting from us.

The last week or so before I left they were doing Pfresh trucks as an all-store push, so that would take at least an hour out of my morning and throw off my entire routine.

Closing was always a lot more laid back for me. Clock in at 2:30, 3, or 3:30, fill bananas, then jump into pulls until about 5:30p. I'd fill milk and bananas again if they needed it before taking lunch at 6 or 6:30, then it's zoning G and reshop until 8:30. I'd spend the last hour culling meat and bakery that would expire the next morning, zoning the pfresh area, and taking care of any other loose ends before clocking out at 9:30 (taking trash out, putting more milk and bananas out to give the next morning's opener less to do, etc).


Again, the cuts in hours really took away any kind of flexibility, like doxie said. If you got one guest that needed a half hour of your time or anything of the sorts, the whole night/morning is thrown off and tasks had to start getting sacrificed, thus starting the game of letting work roll over and over to the next person.


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning routine at our store:
Small cull (bananas, berries grapes)
SDA
Fill milk & bananas
Work on Autofills
Huddle, followed by bread
More autofills
Order (if it's an order day)Fill all endcaps & sidecaps in all of market
Research Frozen, Dairy & Produce
Pulls
Lunch
More Pulls
Zone Freezer
Break
Clean up & go home

Nightly routine (we typically don't get over there til around 5)
Pulls
Huddle
Lunch
Zone/Cull Dairy aisles
Zone/Cull produce
Check Milk & bakery dates
Touch up freezers
go home


Truck days are slightly different, but still a lot to do.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 31, 2014)

I envy the stores that have hardlines zone dry market. It's impossible to get everything done with one person from 5-930 already...then add in all of dry market and paper. Either PFresh or dry market looks good, never both, sometimes neither.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Eggs, Eggs and more Eggs... we received 3  pallets of Eggs Today, that is 100 boxes  of the large one dozen eggs, total is 1,200 large one dozen eggs.  We also received a large supply of the other eggs, 18 count, XL, Jumbo, Egglands best today.  All the large one dozen eggs will expire on April 30 or May 1st.   I sure hope everyone buys more eggs this Easter. If we have Eggs left after Easter I see a TPC coming on 50 percent off would be 95 cents.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 10, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Eggs, Eggs and more Eggs... we received 3  pallets of Eggs Today, that is 100 boxes  of the large one dozen eggs, total is 1,200 large one dozen eggs.  We also received a large supply of the other eggs, 18 count, XL, Jumbo, Egglands best today.  All the large one dozen eggs will expire on April 30 or May 1st.   I sure hope everyone buys more eggs this Easter. If we have Eggs left after Easter I see a TPC coming on 50 percent off would be 95 cents.



Oh yeah, the egg push was insane (and I only got one really tall pallet!) I think I have at least 25 cases of MP large eggs. Not much else though. We'll see what tomorrow's truck brings...

As for routine, it varies day by day at my store but, it should be:

Opener:
Cull (meat/produce/bakery) (and coupon meat)
Fill bananas/eggs/milk (Or push milk delivery 2x week)
Push autos
In depth cull in assigned area
Throw QMOS
Finish backstock from pulls/previous trucks 
Work CAF pulls
((And add in some cleaning, getting sanitizer, and huddles/random projects))
(Truck days are very different - as long as pulls and cull are complete, then the opener can get everything ready before the truck it's all good)

Closer:
Cull/zone pfresh
Push CAFs
Throw QMOS
Fill milk/eggs/bananas 
Zone dry grocery


----------



## wokkawokka (Apr 10, 2014)

I am frankly terrified to see how many eggs we will be getting. We were WAY oversent last year and had to  TPC for a few weeks to try and sell through it, and we still tossed about a flat. If we have the same issue as we had with turkeys this Thanksgiving (where they push based on sales which were INFLATED), we are getting a crap ton of eggs and I have no place to put them. Oh my dear lord...


----------



## TargetGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh

http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 17, 2014)

@TargetGuy Good lord. I know our freezer gets a little full sometimes but they only ever look that packed while the pallets are sitting in there.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 17, 2014)

How can you FIFO something like that?
@TargetGuy that must be a real nightmare.


----------



## NoRedCards (Apr 17, 2014)

Feel your pain, those are how ours look after flow leaves......thats what we get to pull around all day. I've been leaving stacks of papers with location labels printed on them with the note that I had to locu the location because I could not get to it with reasonable effort.


----------



## Unreturnable (Apr 17, 2014)

Hehe, @TargetGuy I will say: 1) That is scary! but 2) I've been there before, and I had to pull batches in coolers/freezers looking like that. "You want me to pull this ten-minute batch in *that* freezer, *now*? Uhh, okay, I'll be back in about forty-five minutes, don't send any safety captains to watch what I'm about to do, but do send help if I don't return." Never thought I would get to stand on top of a stacked pallet of frozen food, or do a Cliffhanger-style climb up between two adjacent pallets to get to a top shelf on the other side. Glad those days are over, other people pull the freezer now, or mostly they just complain it can't be done and let it roll.


----------



## Unreturnable (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, for when there is no space to walk on the floor, as pictured above, I now know how much juice it takes to counter-balance my weight so that I can walk along the upper edge of a tub filled with cases of  juice.

Side note, I was told that OSHA compliance requires an individual to be able to walk from the front door of a cooler/freezer to the back without obstacle, so that's funny as well. Also cooler/freezer doors must be able to swing open completely without being blocked, but at my store that's usually where we keep our backstock from two trucks ago.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 17, 2014)

That's my freezer and/or coolers about once every week or two. And not one exec cares. Flow and Backroom must leave on time, leftover push and backstock be damned!

I'm a little apprehensive about this weekend because we have a truck Friday night and one Saturday, and since a Saturday morning truck never gets fully pushed...I have no idea where we're going to put a whole other truck.

We also have 14 pallets of Easter sitting above the line. So there's that.


----------



## Unreturnable (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, that will all be fine, I'm sure. It's not like Easter is anytime soon, better hold on to those pallets...


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 17, 2014)

We must be planning to hold onto it so we have stuff to sell at 90% off.

The actual plan is to have whoever is working electronics push it all over the next couple of days.  yeah...the is the plan my genius STL came up with.  No joke.  We also weren't allowed to flex mini at all until this week by his orders.


----------



## looseseal (Apr 17, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg



Ho. Ly. Shit.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 17, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg



So my POG team has been working your market, when they are not here.. That is how they leave the signing room most weeks.


----------



## BRguy (Apr 17, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg



That's nuts but not unprecedented. Good luck working through that! If you guys ever get it clean take a picture for before and after!


----------



## TargetGuy (Apr 18, 2014)

@commiecorvus  Ha FIFO? We can't even pull the stuff because we ran out of metro racking to backstock. It's just sitting there on pallets, not backstocked so it's not pulled in CAFs. If we notice an out we try to through the piles and find the product. The problem made itself worse this way as hardly anything was getting worked to the floor.

It's starting to clear up a little bit now (these pictures were from a week or two ago), now that lots of it went on clearance. It was caused by my store being in the midst of changing food distribution centers, going through transitions in market, and changing from having a 4 person FDC team work it on the day its received to 2 people of flow working on it the day after it's received.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 18, 2014)

You have it so good.. you have coolers you can back feed.. We have none at my store.. I had no idea other targets did until one of our vendors told us.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 19, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg



Wanna borrow my ETL-Log? He would never let our store get that backed up, even if he has to stay into the afternoon (he's overnight) to work all of that product himself because there aren't hours for anyone else to do it.


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 19, 2014)

When I left last night, we were almost completely out of eggs. Between Tuesday & last night we sold through an entire pallet stacked about 6 and a half feet high of large dozen eggs. No idea if we are getting more in today or not.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2014)

@TargetGuy looks like you will be using your TPC skills very soon. Sorry that stuff is not on the floor for the $10.00 off of $50.oo grocery.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 19, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> This has become more and more frequent the past couple weeks: Coming into work on a truck day and having the freezer/dairy cooler look like this before either truck arrives. ugh
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CAp5dH9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CJPPePO.jpg


Thankfully my coolers/freezer hasn't gotten this bad before. It's always a priority to make sure the coolers and freezer are pretty much all backstocked before the next truck. The next few weeks will be tricky...transitioning to a new FDC facility and taking more trucks some weeks.


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone have more details on the upcoming changes to the P-fresh area? I feel like every aisle is MPG right now. We started getting some new frozen stuff in yesterday, but hearing there will be Simply Balanced lunchmeat & more grab & go options. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 30, 2014)

The transition packet is online and should be in store as of a week or two ago. More gluten free options, getting rid of a lot of the specialty cheeses. No hillshire farms lunch meat, more produce is prepackaged meaning less bulk (peppers for sure), juice is supposed to flip to the lead in, we will no longer order any fixed weight meat


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah I briefly flipped through the packet on my TLs desk, but they just haven't said much about it. So glad to see the specialty cheese go. Not sure how I feel about ordering even less meat...we barely get enough of some of the meat that we don't order as it is. Ugh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 30, 2014)

after this years inventory there is a milk shortage of $ 32,000 ... all due to starbucks.  They just take all our milk and nothing is either qmos'd or requisitoned out.  Now, they are only allowed to take Market Pantry gallons: (Whole, 2%, and Skim) alonf with (Dean's half/half and Heavy whipping cream), nothing else.  Still not sure how they are going to mark what they take out of stock.

How does your Starbucks mark their milk out of stock when they take it from the shelves ??

oh, we also had a shortage in Coke, not sure what on that.  But, I assume the vendor could have over estimated on the amount they actually gave us.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 30, 2014)

I dunno, but I can't wait till I am the only one in market next Wednesday and pushing 18,000 items of Clearance (which is what the Pricing TL told me the count was for next week).

Shoot me.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone ever buy the specialty cheeses? In 3+ years of cashing, I don't recall ever selling one to a guest.


----------



## Cel (May 1, 2014)

The more "common" specialty cheeses do sell sometimes, i.e. the fresh mozzarella and brie, along with the blue cheese crumbles. The more uncommon stuff like the Jarlsberg or Dubliner I pretty much never see any move though. I don't think people are really expecting p-fresh stores to have specialty cheeses so they're not looking, and there's not much effort put into advertising the fact that they're available. Kind of aggravating to have them in the p-fresh valley and have the sour cream and cottage cheese shuffled off to the backside of the same cooler on the bottom rack where it causes constant guest questions.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Does anyone ever buy the specialty cheeses? In 3+ years of cashing, I don't recall ever selling one to a guest.



I don't know about the other stores but at ours the little upstep circle they put them on was the worst way in the world to display them too.
If you want to display expensive items don't make them impossible to see.


----------



## doxie71 (May 1, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> after this years inventory there is a milk shortage of $ 32,000 ... all due to starbucks.  They just take all our milk and nothing is either qmos'd or requisitoned out.  Now, they are only allowed to take Market Pantry gallons: (Whole, 2%, and Skim) alonf with (Dean's half/half and Heavy whipping cream), nothing else.  Still not sure how they are going to mark what they take out of stock.
> 
> How does your Starbucks mark their milk out of stock when they take it from the shelves ??
> 
> oh, we also had a shortage in Coke, not sure what on that.  But, I assume the vendor could have over estimated on the amount they actually gave us.


My store has the same issue with milk, not sure how to fix it. I know one of our PAs will often tell starbucks to take Dean's because it expires sooner, so that could be part of it. But there definitely needs to be a way for them to keep track so we can mark it out.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 1, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> That's my freezer and/or coolers about once every week or two. And not one exec cares. Flow and Backroom must leave on time, leftover push and backstock be damned!
> 
> I'm a little apprehensive about this weekend because we have a truck Friday night and one Saturday, and since a Saturday morning truck never gets fully pushed...I have no idea where we're going to put a whole other truck.
> 
> We also have 14 pallets of Easter sitting above the line. So there's that.


That is one thing that my ETL team that has been here the last 1-2 years has been great it.  We ALWAYS have ALL seasonal pallets pushed out and flexed as soon as possible


----------



## pfreshdude (May 1, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I dunno, but I can't wait till I am the only one in market next Wednesday and pushing 18,000 items of Clearance (which is what the Pricing TL told me the count was for next week).
> 
> Shoot me.


18,000!!!!!!???   /Faint


----------



## pfreshdude (May 1, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > after this years inventory there is a milk shortage of $ 32,000 ... all due to starbucks.  They just take all our milk and nothing is either qmos'd or requisitoned out.  Now, they are only allowed to take Market Pantry gallons: (Whole, 2%, and Skim) alonf with (Dean's half/half and Heavy whipping cream), nothing else.  Still not sure how they are going to mark what they take out of stock.
> ...



I think I remember reading that Starbucks should ONLY take the MP stuff since that is what they mark down on their sheet.  I am not sure what they have to do on their end but I used to hand them our more expensive Brand if it was expiring but I quit doing that after I read the milk best practices and what Starbucks does for milk requisition.  It should be on workbench somewhere.


----------



## salesfloor10 (May 1, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > qmosqueen said:
> ...



We have a huge milk shortage issue at my store too. Starbucks just takes their milk (Market Pantry gallons and local brand for Half and Half/Whipping Cream) and I don't know that they QMOS it out at all. I have no idea what the best practice is at all and it seems like the Starbucks team doesn't know or care. Yippee shortage! :-|


----------



## Hidethebodies (May 1, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > doxie71 said:
> ...



Per Best Practice Starbucks is only to take MP milk because they have an agreement with the vendor regarding accounting practices for MP milk. 

From what I remember, it actually doesn't need to be QMOS'd out due to the fact that the store pays a certain percentage of their Starbucks sales for any milk-based product they sell at the POS to the Milk Vendor, and its accounted for in the sales accumulator for our specific store brand. Hence why they're not supposed to use alternative brands which would instead show up as shortage. 

Source; ETL-Food


----------



## droid123 (May 2, 2014)

Best practice is Starbucks is only supposed to take only market pantry whole, 2%, half and half, and heavy whipping cream. They have a formula based on sales. The system recently changed it used to be based off what the rep thought you needed. Now its all based on sales if your not selling it or having the driver picking it up on time for them to processed it you will be shorted. Starbucks on the other hand it sounds crazy but they are supposed to be using a certain amount of oz per drink. The formula from what I gather is something like this "1 drink requires x amount of ounces / 1box or crate of milk has x amount of ounces X sales ". 

Also the rep is supposed to keep an eye on the inventory weekly to see if there are issues and then once a month due a complete inventory.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2014)

My fellow pa's this Saturdays truck is huge  biggest to date and very few team members. Here is the breakdown only 3 flow team members to push the 1780 piece truck that is a little more than 18 pallets. Frozen around 450 and produce about 480 .. Wait for it fresh is a little over 900. So whatever is left on Monday we will have to smart huddle. Do your best I'm off and wish I could be there to help out.


----------



## BRguy (May 2, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> My fellow pa's this Saturdays truck is huge  biggest to date and very few team members. Here is the breakdown only 3 flow team members to push the 1780 piece truck that is a little more than 18 pallets. Frozen around 450 and produce about 480 .. Wait for it fresh is a little over 900. So whatever is left on Monday we will have to smart huddle. Do your best I'm off and wish I could be there to help out.



Oh my god. Why is your truck so massive? That is big as a small GM truck.


----------



## salesfloor10 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up for me @droid123 and @Hidethebodies 
I appreciate it!

To my pfresh team...I hope Sunday's truck goes okay. I really hope it's small like the last two!


----------



## pfreshdude (May 2, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> My fellow pa's this Saturdays truck is huge  biggest to date and very few team members. Here is the breakdown only 3 flow team members to push the 1780 piece truck that is a little more than 18 pallets. Frozen around 450 and produce about 480 .. Wait for it fresh is a little over 900. So whatever is left on Monday we will have to smart huddle. Do your best I'm off and wish I could be there to help out.



1780 piece truck..oh..my...god..that is close to our Flow push somedays


----------



## Meli4Target (May 2, 2014)

todays pfresh truck was 1550...& it came at 3pm..when there was no flow team or pfresh team for that matter.. it was a hot mess.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 3, 2014)

@InStocksQueen your 1550 truck that about our normal Tuesday, Thursday truck we get anywhere around 1200 - 1500 and we get the whole store to smart huddle from about 8:15 to 9:15 and get freezers and dairy done.  That just leaves produce for 3 flow team members to work out, while 2 others STO in the dairy cooler.

they reset, the cheese/eggs/creamer and yogurt/juice aisles on Friday and they plan to reset freezers on Monday. Not sure when the lunch meat is gonning to be reset.

As for our 1700+ pfresh truck, I assume it will be a lot of the new yogurt (Simply balanced) and new lunch meats and some new lunchables.  Still not sure how they are goning to squeeze all the pallets in the coolers, I guess by now that has been done and lets hope  a least 1/3 of the truck has been pushed, sine it should have arrive around 4 AM today, Saturday.  I just hope the Logitistics ETL is working and does his job, which has been getting better so I hope he is on the ball on this huge truck or else I'll have a lot to recover on Monday.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> Question to everyone, for the past 2 lunchables resets, the plano team did not put in the new label strips. They printed labels themselves, put the new labels up and covered the old ones. It looks like crap. What can I do to prevent this for this reset?
> 
> In case anyone  is wondering, my plano team have YET to do the ice cream wall reset from mid February. I have been told quote "not enough hours" and it was due to a snow storm we had when  they were suppose to do it.



Not to defend the Plano team, I don't know they might be screw-ups, but:
all too often if something doesn't get done when the hours are available, they're right there are no hours to go back and fix it later.
This is known as The Spot Situation.
If you get lucky the PTL will try and fit some time into their schedule to fix it themselves.
That's if you have a good PTL.

As to the strips, they might not have received the strips so they had to print out the individual labels.
I can't tell you how much that sucks.
Also in the coolers changing those strips sucks in a big way.

My only suggestion is the next time there is a revision to ride herd on them and make sure it looks good.
You won't be all that popular but at least your section will be taken care of and if you do it a couple of times they will get the message.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 3, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > Pfreshbackroomguy said:
> ...


With mytime, Perishable Assistants will NO LONGER have set schedules, they have no guaranteed 40 hours. 
However, you will still have someone come in at 6. my HR Team Lead tries to schedule the PA's to open to ensure PA routines are done, but that doesn't always happen. My advice to you is to cross train ALL your team members to ensure they know how to  do the morning routines (cull, tpc's, etc) and the same with evening routines (filling milk, cull, vendor bread, etc) because based at my store, the PA's are working mostly morning and mid shifts and they schedule just anybody else to close in market. 
We have been about 2 months in with mytime now..maybe 1 month. but mytime gives hours based on where guest traffic is, 40% of our sales comes from market. so with mytime we have been getting around 400 hours! 

hope that helps you


----------



## Meli4Target (May 4, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> InStocksQueen said:
> 
> 
> > todays pfresh truck was 1550...& it came at 3pm..when there was no flow team or pfresh team for that matter.. it was a hot mess.
> ...


1500-1700 piece truck is are normal size truck for Friday's delivery. our food truck that comes in on Monday is usually between 1000-1200 pieces & Wednesdays truck is usually between 800-950. 
40% of our sales are in market YTD comp sales in produce were up 5.2% and were up 4.1% in meat/frzn/dairy. Our biggest struggle is bakery, we are down in sales by like 2%. Bakery items hardly come out in our pulls, and it usually sits empty (one of our opps is ensuring bake table is full at all times)


----------



## mrknownothing (May 4, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> Bakery items hardly come out in our pulls, and it usually sits empty (one of our opps is ensuring bake table is full at all times)



Does your team research bakery on a regular basis?


----------



## Meli4Target (May 5, 2014)

Research day is on Tuesday for pfresh.. The rest of the days we scan it under stand alone outs. However, It seems like they're burning batches because some stuff won't come out in pulls and well go under item search and it'll still have a br location


----------



## BRguy (May 5, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> Research day is on Tuesday for pfresh.. The rest of the days we scan it under stand alone outs. However, It seems like they're burning batches because some stuff won't come out in pulls and well go under item search and it'll still have a br location



I bet the backroom team members don't like the cold.


----------



## doxie71 (May 5, 2014)

So of our 18 pallet truck from Saturday we still have about 3 freezer left. And we get another truck tomorrow. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 5, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> Research day is on Tuesday for pfresh.. The rest of the days we scan it under stand alone outs. However, It seems like they're burning batches because some stuff won't come out in pulls and well go under item search and it'll still have a br location



Maybe it's time to have a little chat with your backroom TL. Burning batches is unacceptable.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Burning batches is unacceptable.



then why do the tomatoes, for example there are also cantalopes and several other produce itmes, that always come out on the dam auto cafs when it is alreay full and the accumilator has been set back ?? I have sto'd and subt 9999, how many left ... 68 and they still come out on the next auto caf, why oh why?


----------



## Meli4Target (May 6, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> So of our 18 pallet truck from Saturday we still have about 3 freezer left. And we get another truck tomorrow. Gonna be a blast.


I hear you on that one, we still got a pallet of juice in the dairy cooler that needs to be pushed out before our next truck comes in. I tried to push as much as i can on monday when the truck came in at 6am -_- its bettter than 3pm though haha! do any of you all have a designated pfresh team?? Because when the truck comes they just have flow team members break away from the "wave" and start pushing in the p-flat.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 6, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> InStocksQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Research day is on Tuesday for pfresh.. The rest of the days we scan it under stand alone outs. However, It seems like they're burning batches because some stuff won't come out in pulls and well go under item search and it'll still have a br location
> ...


I know that, can't burning batches put you on a final?? when i first started working in the backroom i use to hit m-delete and i got put on a CA for it. little did i know, you had to exit out the batch and LOCU the location  to correct the ghost location! that was 4 years ago though


----------



## Meli4Target (May 6, 2014)

BRguy said:


> InStocksQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Research day is on Tuesday for pfresh.. The rest of the days we scan it under stand alone outs. However, It seems like they're burning batches because some stuff won't come out in pulls and well go under item search and it'll still have a br location
> ...


Best time to be in the freezer is when that auto-defrost thingy is on haha which is around 2:15pm


----------



## mrknownothing (May 6, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> then why do the tomatoes, for example there are also cantalopes and several other produce itmes, that always come out on the dam auto cafs when it is alreay full and the accumilator has been set back ?? I have sto'd and subt 9999, how many left ... 68 and they still come out on the next auto caf, why oh why?



Try using SUBT9999 without STOing first, then STO. If you STO first, the items will still come out in the next CAFs.



InStocksQueen said:


> when i first started working in the backroom i use to hit m-delete and i got put on a CA for it. little did i know, you had to exit out the batch and LOCU the location  to correct the ghost location! that was 4 years ago though



I've always found this ridiculous. You shouldn't be penalized because someone else didn't backstock properly. It's not your fault that someone else screwed up, and you shouldn't have to cover up their mistake. But then again, that would make sense, and this is Target we're talking about.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 7, 2014)

whats subt9999? is there a difference between regular SUBT?? i always wondered how to backstock without it coming out of the cafs...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 7, 2014)

So I closed market tonight. I helped the back room pull 7 flats of Market Price Changes.. Sooo happy I do not work tomorrow.


----------



## doxie71 (May 7, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> I hear you on that one, we still got a pallet of juice in the dairy cooler that needs to be pushed out before our next truck comes in. I tried to push as much as i can on monday when the truck came in at 6am -_- its bettter than 3pm though haha! do any of you all have a designated pfresh team?? Because when the truck comes they just have flow team members break away from the "wave" and start pushing in the p-flat.


We have a small team that comes in before the store opens to start working on truck & autofills. Then once the store opens, the whole store comes over after huddle and pushes frozen & dairy. After that's all done, the pfresh team splits in 2. Half goes & backstocks, half goes and pushes produce. If I am there on truck day as opening PA, I take care of ambient, meat & produce pulls. Then the ambient pallet, bananas, and then the meat pallet. I do this in place of joining the mob pushing the truck. We also get milk deliveries the same day, so I'll usually go push milk before I go to lunch.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > then why do the tomatoes, for example there are also cantalopes and several other produce itmes, that always come out on the dam auto cafs when it is alreay full and the accumilator has been set back ?? I have sto'd and subt 9999, how many left ... 68 and they still come out on the next auto caf, why oh why?
> ...


Thats so true! haha not to mention the time you lose when your pulling the cAFS  to do all of that..


----------



## Meli4Target (May 7, 2014)

i cant tell you how much i dislike pushing milk hahaha & my closers in market don't like to fill milk by the end of the night so when I come in its usually completely empty.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 7, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> whats subt9999? is there a difference between regular SUBT?? i always wondered how to backstock without it coming out of the cafs...



It's a little trick backroom uses to reset the accumulator. Use standalone SUBT to "pull" 9,999 of the item. This clears any residual accumulator "need." Then STO your product. Do NOT do this when pulling a batch, or else you will create thousands of baffles and kill your location accuracy score.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> InStocksQueen said:
> 
> 
> > whats subt9999? is there a difference between regular SUBT?? i always wondered how to backstock without it coming out of the cafs...
> ...


Stand alone subt.. is that the one thats in the color apps?? can you do subt9999 when the cafs dropped into the gun but your not pulling a batch?


----------



## doxie71 (May 7, 2014)

Random question time. What does everyone use to scrub the floors of the coolers? We have been told to only use hot water, but I was reading through the cleaning guide tonight and it said to use degreaser. Anyone use it?


----------



## sigma7 (May 7, 2014)

If it's badly stained, spitfire. I know it's against regs, but sometimes you have to use spitfire. For normal mopping I've used kitchen degreaser and then hot water, but most of the time I just fill the mop bucket with glance. I probably need to look over the cleaning guide again.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 7, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> Stand alone subt.. is that the one thats in the color apps??



Yes, the one in WebApps - it was recently removed from RF Apps. By standalone, I just meant using the SUBT app separate from pulling batches.



InStocksQueen said:


> can you do subt9999 when the cafs dropped into the gun but your not pulling a batch?



As long as you're using the SUBT app and not pulling batches in the PULL app, you should be fine, but it's probably better to wait until after the CAFs have been pulled so you don't create any ghosts by accident.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 8, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> Random question time. What does everyone use to scrub the floors of the coolers? We have been told to only use hot water, but I was reading through the cleaning guide tonight and it said to use degreaser. Anyone use it?


Yup I use the kitchen degreaser and I dillute it with hot water.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what u use to mop the freezer?someone told me your suppose to be mopping it.. But I'm like wouldn't it freeze up -_-


----------



## Cel (May 8, 2014)

There's actually a product from Diversey (same company that supplies the J-512, perdiem, suma degreaser, etc.) that's used for the freezer. Not sure what's in it but I'm guessing it's cleansers + some sort of mild antifreeze to keep your mixture liquid at 0 F. We have several bottles in our storage cabinet.


----------



## doxie71 (May 8, 2014)

@InStocksQueen If you can find the cleaning guide, it lists the product for the freezer in there. If you can't find yours, let me know & I'll find out the name when I go in tomorrow.

And thanks everyone. Looks like I need to chat with my TL tomorrow and show them the cleaning guide since they are the one that keeps saying nothing but hot water in the coolers.


----------



## sigma7 (May 8, 2014)

I think it's called suma freezer floor cleaner. You just supposed to put down a little bit at a time and then use the squeeper to scrub up any messes. Then wipe it up with a paper towel I believe. Don't use a mop in the freezer!


----------



## Meli4Target (May 8, 2014)

Thanks guys!! I could not locate the cleaning guide & when i asked the old CTL what they used he said that the name of it changed and he doesn't know what theyre using! Its crazy because I have been a PA since August '13 and i don't remember anyone in my workcenter using anything to clean the freezer. Only thing we have done was sweep it.


----------



## sigma7 (May 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you're only supposed to clean up messes in the freezer, spot cleaning, etc. sweeping should take care of most of the cleanliness issues in the freezer.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 8, 2014)

seems as if the FDC is out of strawberries. as we got none today, and ordered 60 cases.  Also, only got 3 cases of raspberries, no blueberries, no blackberries, 2 green grapes, 1 red grapes.
Not sure why we don't get enough berries, now, I guess I'll flex Bananas over there since I have over 400 bunches of bananas in the back room, 35 cases.


----------



## sigma7 (May 8, 2014)

Did everyone get a push of bananas? I order our regular amount for Sunday's truck and got nearly triple that.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 8, 2014)

Yes! we have way too many bananas in the ambient room now! -_-  
Another PA suggested we TPC them since they went up to .29 cent per banana haha I didn't check the cut report but i know one of our produce pallets went to another store! this is the 2nd time another store gets our stuff! haha


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2014)

we sell bananas by the 3lbs bundle, at  $1.79 for the 3lb bundle and guests have to buy all 3 lbs, we cannot sell indiviual bananas in our state. I tpc'd bananas to 1.00 for the 3lbs, the bunch have about 7 or 8 bananas in them that would come down to about 14 cents for 1 banana at my tpc price.  so go ahead and do it for 50% off !! or else they will  turn brown and have to qmos and donate or send to the compactor.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 9, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> Yes! we have way too many bananas in the ambient room now! -_-
> Another PA suggested we TPC them since they went up to .29 cent per banana haha I didn't check the cut report but i know one of our produce pallets went to another store! this is the 2nd time another store gets our stuff! haha



How do you know a pallet went to another store? I think this happened to us yesterday also. I know what I ordered and though we have the counts, the produce isn't there. I told my STL and he just gave me a confused/alarmed look. How do you confirm it?

Also, Hi all! I'm so happy to have found this place. This thread in particular is great to read. Makes me realize I'm certainly not alone in my frustration.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 9, 2014)

With our food coming in from FDC, a lot of the items have pick labels on them, and on the pick label it says your store number... When we finished pushing the truck at first i thought we got cut on a lot of produce items but shortly after we received a call from another target store saying they have  our produce pallet. Luckily, the driver came back to deliver our pallet. but there's been a situation where we couldn't get a pallet back so a store transfer or store credit had to happen. Its very complicad, at least for me, since i don't know too much about receiving/reverse logistics.

BTW Welcome Produce Queen


----------



## Meli4Target (May 9, 2014)

also, if you look at the bill of sale, it might have what came into your store...


----------



## Produce Queen (May 9, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> also, if you look at the bill of sale, it might have what came into your store...





InStocksQueen said:


> With our food coming in from FDC, a lot of the items have pick labels on them, and on the pick label it says your store number... When we finished pushing the truck at first i thought we got cut on a lot of produce items but shortly after we received a call from another target store saying they have  our produce pallet. Luckily, the driver came back to deliver our pallet. but there's been a situation where we couldn't get a pallet back so a store transfer or store credit had to happen. Its very complicad, at least for me, since i don't know too much about receiving/reverse logistics.
> 
> BTW Welcome Produce Queen



Thanks! I'll have to check into it. I'm off until Sunday. With C&S I got used to missing cases but hadn't seen much of it since we switched to FDC but yesterday it was glaring that there was a problem.


----------



## doxie71 (May 10, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> Did any not have their frozen transition done this week? Because of our inventory,  they took presentation hours for our inventory.  So they didn't finish it. I mean they STILL  havent done the ice cream transition from February.  Hopefully,  they will finish it with the rest of the people fresh transition next week


We had most of it done, but not all of it. Think that & pfresh will be done this week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 11, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> InStocksQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! we have way too many bananas in the ambient room now! -_-
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## commiecorvus (May 11, 2014)

Welcome to The Break Room @Produce Queen


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2014)

we have lots of lunchables and lunch meat in backstock, that aisle needs to be reset, i think this week. Also still 2 aisles of freezer will be reset this week. All 3 of our pfresh tables still need reset.


----------



## Cel (May 11, 2014)

> I looked the deli transition and we are getting more ready to eat foods. I saw more salads and pre made sandwiches in the backroom. As a store with just a starbucks, this will be a welcome sight among team members who dont want to eat frozen foods for lunch or dinner.



I hope we get all of that since we just have a Sbux also!


----------



## sigma7 (May 11, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> This week, it is frozen meat (those frozen aisles that didnt get reset), all 3 or 4 produce tables, the entire produce section, deli, lunchmeats, hot dawgs, and the frozen meat bunker will be changing. Note that not all stores will be the same.
> 
> My store is adding a crap load of new product. From the top of my head, we are getting kiwi, mangos, granny single apple, pink lady apple bag, avacado bag, cherub tomatoes, mixes grape tomatoes, mini potato bags, single serve corn, packaged corn, a bunch of ready to eat food, a non frozen section of meal solutions (i think), and a crap ton of new archer farms meats.
> 
> I looked the deli transition and we are getting more ready to eat foods. I saw more salads and pre made sandwiches in the backroom. As a store with just a starbucks, this will be a welcome sight among team members who dont want to eat frozen foods for lunch or dinner.


We've had kiwi and mangos for a month or two now. It surprises me you don't since you have three or four produce tables. I just have one! (Well, four that put together make one table...I assumed you meant three or four separate groups of tables).


----------



## pfreshdude (May 11, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> i cant tell you how much i dislike pushing milk hahaha & my closers in market don't like to fill milk by the end of the night so when I come in its usually completely empty.



I have to go from one side of the store to the other for milk which is why I hate milk.  Our door next to the backroom dairy coolers leads out into seasonal/sporting goods and then I have to go all the way down from G39 which is Candy to the pfresh area in G6-G13.  That and the fact when I am here on milk delivery days I always seem to push our 150-200 gallons of milk..sigh


----------



## doxie71 (May 12, 2014)

Unless something got reset today (I close tonight) the only things that have been reset are 2 of the freezer aisles. So that leaves just about everything. We got in single ears of corn and cherries on Saturday. We've had mangoes for about a month, and kiwis forever. Our produce tables and bakery tables are changing. We flexed out most of the marinated Archer Farms meats. I flexed out the grab & go sandwiches yesterday because we had a shelf that was empty & it was  bugging me. I just want all this stuff out cause our backroom is beyond full. We left a pallet in the meat cooler that is a mix of new product and a ton of lunchables because we knew it was all backstock. 

Honestly, I'm just excited for our produce area to be set correctly. Our Plano TL will give revisions. for the tables & open case produce to my TL and they'll get tied, but not re-set. It's frustrating. There was one day I was tired of everyone complaining about the naked & bolthouse juices being set wrong and I just went & re-set it myself.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 12, 2014)

This week I am scheduled under presentation to work on the resets. So far I have reset the produce table and reset the bake table. The freezer aisles were done last week, except for one revision the one that the pog name is PF Snack or something like that with the hot pockets and stuff. yeah they didnt do that one at all nor leave any communication. I challenged my ETL about it, and when i came in at 4am i seen the PTL setting that pog today. tomorrow is the big day for us, resetting the open case produce, meat, deli. All i know is myself and the rest of the pog team (there's 6 of them) will all be in pfresh tomorrow morning.


----------



## doxie71 (May 13, 2014)

Well so far our produce tables have been re-set wooo! Presentation was supposed to start the rest of Pfresh on Monday, but the STL came in & had a fit over something & said that they needed to re-set mini seasonal, which wasn't supposed to be set until next week. So tomorrow lunchmeat & fresh meat are getting set. CTL said they would try to get to the open case produce/juices/salads on Friday morning. No clue on our bakery tables.


----------



## sigma7 (May 13, 2014)

Bakery tables are due next week.

My transition has been a disaster. You can't even move around in the coolers and freezers right now. POG team tried to set everything at once, so of course everything was half assed. Yesterday I walked into entirely empty runs, mold on shelves all over the department, crooked shelves, pogs that weren't finished, and unable to even walk into the coolers or freezer. And no one had a clue what was going on when I asked what happened.


----------



## peonTM (May 13, 2014)

Plano reset our Produce/Fresh Meat today.   There is a lot more mix between produce/meats now in the 2 aisles now.   We gained a second 4 foot juice section.
FYI, the new sandwich wedges no longer come in with the frozen, it comes in with the dairy.  Date is on the case packs, but not the product, needed to use date gun to date the sandwiches.


----------



## sigma7 (May 13, 2014)

My god are those sandwiches packed with sodium, sugar, and fat! I also find it interesting that now PFresh stores have the deli section competing for the same sales against food ave.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2014)

peonTM said:


> needed to use date gun to date the sandwiches.


yeap we used the deli, yellow labels and dated them... the tm's are buying them like krazy.


----------



## Meli4Target (May 14, 2014)

hello!  how did every bodies p-fresh transition go?? Everything is all set, but we still have a lot of backstock in the coolers, and I also now have 7 3-tier carts of d-code and nop items. yayyy -_-


----------



## peonTM (May 14, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> peonTM said:
> 
> 
> > needed to use date gun to date the sandwiches.
> ...


HQ sent a lot of them, and only has 5 days left on sale by, we'll be qmos a lot of them.


----------



## peonTM (May 14, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> hello!  how did every bodies p-fresh transition go?? Everything is all set, but we still have a lot of backstock in the coolers, and I also now have 7 3-tier carts of d-code and nop items. yayyy -_-





peonTM said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > peonTM said:
> ...





InStocksQueen said:


> hello!  how did every bodies p-fresh transition go?? Everything is all set, but we still have a lot of backstock in the coolers, and I also now have 7 3-tier carts of d-code and nop items. yayyy -_-


transition is all set here too, and lots of backstock.  Already see a revision coming for some items. They gave 2 inches of space for celery, gives room for about 3 stacked on top of each other.


----------



## sigma7 (May 15, 2014)

I thought it was kind of odd that the sandwiches came in slacked instead of frozen. Like HQ is wanting to increase QMOS.


----------



## Cel (May 15, 2014)

I'll have to eat more on my lunch breaks then >_> I'll be very sad if they end up completely removing them, finally something decent that isn't frozen for lunch.


----------



## doxie71 (May 15, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> hello!  how did every bodies p-fresh transition go?? Everything is all set, but we still have a lot of backstock in the coolers, and I also now have 7 3-tier carts of d-code and nop items. yayyy -_-



Lunchmeat & fresh meat got set yesterday. I had to put up the signing & scrounge for more pushers. Presentation left all the spots with no product completely empty. The open case produce still needs re-set. So much backstock. And today was a truck day. So glad I have off.


----------



## daninnj (May 15, 2014)

For dry, how is bagged candy supposed to be stacked? STL says sandbagged but 2 ETLs said facing up.


----------



## doxie71 (May 15, 2014)

daninnj said:


> For dry, how is bagged candy supposed to be stacked? STL says sandbagged but 2 ETLs said facing up.


You're talking like bags of M&Ms and such? We have them flat like pillows if that makes sense.


----------



## sigma7 (May 15, 2014)

Just thrown with no particular care onto the shelf. You must also make sure that at least one bag has a hole in it and leave m&m's scattered throughout the aisle. This is the proper way to stock candy.


----------



## sigma7 (May 15, 2014)

But seriously, we lay them flat and stack them at least two high (to the top of the fence, or to where it isn't falling on the floor but still looks presentable). 

For questions about correct product placement and fit you can always refer to the paper or online planogram. The schematic will show how product should be faced, if it should be stacked, and how high if it should be stacked. Of course many stores follow the idea of pack it, stack it, or rack it so it's on the sales floor, presentation and data integrity be damned.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 15, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Just thrown with no particular care onto the shelf. You must also make sure that at least one big has a hole in it and leave m&m's scattered throughout the aisle. This is the proper way to stock candy.



Instead of M&Ms, those gigantic bags of gummy bears that nobody buys.


----------



## EMFlow (May 15, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thrown with no particular care onto the shelf. You must also make sure that at least one big has a hole in it and leave m&m's scattered throughout the aisle. This is the proper way to stock candy.
> ...



I beg to differ. I buy them with a gigantic bottle of vodka and make vodka gummy bears


----------



## mrknownothing (May 15, 2014)

So on the newest schedule, I have a closing shift in "Consumables - Sales Floor" (thanks, MyTime), but I'm a little rusty when it comes to some of the P-Fresh procedures. Would anyone be willing to walk me through the closing routines?


----------



## dash11 (May 16, 2014)

Basically you should complete push and in between start your zone. That's pretty much wht goes on at my store. You really don't want to get behind in zoning,if you think your falling behind ask for help...


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2014)

so after the reset we now have 2 (4ft sections) of the naked and bolthouse jucies and the new GTS drinks, which on of the GSTLs swears by, I'll have to give them a try but
at $3.49, I guess I'm paying for the GLASS bottle. Sure they don't fall of my metros.
I know they will sell fast at my store.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 16, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> So on the newest schedule, I have a closing shift in "Consumables - Sales Floor" (thanks, MyTime), but I'm a little rusty when it comes to some of the P-Fresh procedures. Would anyone be willing to walk me through the closing routines?



If its anything like my store.....  Complete Reshop...Zone the entire section of G which includes all of the paper products in aisle G1-G5 and then the rest of the consumables zone G6-G44.  Work out all the pulls.  Work out milk.  Backup Cashier a few times.  Complete the LOD Sales Walk and then meet with the LOD to have them sign off on it.  Complete a 4X4 Walk Sheet and hand in to LOD at closing.  Check off the Pfresh Routines and Cleaning and do whatever hasnt been done yet.  Meat Coupons towards the end of the night.  Cull for products expiring the next day.

And if you are like me, get asked AFTER 5 to call a vendor so they can try to come and fill out the front lane coolers even though all their merchandisers are home anyway.  Apparently nobody noticed when the opener was there when the Vendor might actually be able to do something, sigh, and then proceed to have to fill both of them up along with an endcap that just set because you have ALL the time in the world in market where everything is all sunshine and rainbows!!    (just playing around but I did manage to do that along with everything else.  I was exhausted the other day after I got off.  Closing shifts always seem 100x more exhausting than opening)


----------



## Owl (May 16, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> So on the newest schedule, I have a closing shift in "Consumables - Sales Floor" (thanks, MyTime), but I'm a little rusty when it comes to some of the P-Fresh procedures. Would anyone be willing to walk me through the closing routines?



My typical shift is 2:30 to 10:45, so I'll go with that. Usually I walk in and do the 2:00 pulls because they're never done (sometimes you'll have the pulls from all day! woo!). By the time I finish that the three's are usually out. Do those and then refill bananas. Write down what milk you need to put out. Do the fours and put milk out. Take and break and go to huddle or vice versa. Then do the 5:00's. Zone until lunch. Come back and zone some more. Do the freezers, coolers, and horseshoe the best. I try to finish zoning one hour before close so I have time to refill milk and bananas, that makes it easier for the morning people. Check off the items on the checklist and have the LOD sign it (you'll probably have to remind them two or ten times). If you have time, do a quick cull/qmos, but don't worry about it too much because they do it in the morning. Move the qmos bin by the compactor so it gets emptied. Then do reshop for your area from behind the service desk. When you finish that, ask the LOD where they want you. If it's close enough to time to go home you can probably just hang out by the fitting room and talk to the softlines team like everyone else. 

Good luck. Hope I helped.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, team! I'll have another person closing with me who's P-Fresh trained, but he'll probably be focusing on dry market because he has a shorter shift, so I'll probably just have to worry about P-Fresh.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


>


Um, like Chia pets.....? 
Or did they mean Chai?


----------



## doxie71 (May 16, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope. Chia seeds are a thing. Never had them myself though


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2014)

another big fdc truck a little over 1600+ for Saturday, I'm off again and sure wish the other PAs good luck.  Not sure why we ordered 32 boxes of Bananas when we had 20 sitting in the back at 2PM on Friday. Well, I TPC'd the 3lb bunches to $1.00 for 2 days, Friday, Saturday.  
Also since the shelf only holds 48 strawberries, that is 6 cases why do we order 40 cases for 3 days.  There is only room for 2 or 3 celeries on the shelf so do not need to order more than 1 box.  Our produce order was a little over 400, why  when it will never be put out till late Sunday or even Monday.  Also, cause the gaurdrails say order 23 cases of spears, why order that much, when we have the previous order still in the produce cooler. the shelf only holds 16 spears thats 8 cases. so I would order maybe 16 cases at the most.

After this reset a lot of things no longer have a salesfloor location and are going away, like Red and green peppers.


----------



## wokkawokka (May 17, 2014)

Well, you should be ordering enough that's going to sell over three days, right? So even if your shelf won't fit it all at once, you should order more to replace what you sell. In the summer, or when it's on sale (next week!) I always order up on Strawberries...I think my order yesterday was for 42 casepacks for 2.5 days. I'll probably sell most of them, too.

And they just set the new revision in produce yesterday...I saw the tiny space allocated to celery and was like, LOL no. Got my ETL's permission to change the labels around so celery got a bigger spot on the shelf. *shakes head* Who comes up with these ridiculous planograms anyway?


----------



## Cel (May 17, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> so after the reset we now have 2 (4ft sections) of the naked and bolthouse jucies and the new GTS drinks, which on of the GSTLs swears by, I'll have to give them a try but
> at $3.49, I guess I'm paying for the GLASS bottle. Sure they don't fall of my metros.
> I know they will sell fast at my store.



Tomorrow's QMOS at my store.

We sell strawberries like hotcakes so we usually order pretty heavy, especially since they go on sale all the time.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Who comes up with these ridiculous planograms anyway?



Obviously people who have never actually set foot in a store.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 17, 2014)

I always let Plano set them, then re-make them to what I think is better. The new PFresh looked like shit until I gave it a good work around.


----------



## daninnj (May 17, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


>



A store by me had $5.99 juices the size of the small Naked juices. Forgot what brand they were but they were in a plastic container.


----------



## peonTM (May 18, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Also, cause the gaurdrails say order 23 cases of spears, why order that much....


  I have the same issue with the Red Hot Tomatoes, its always wanting me to order 10/11 cases, when 2 is enough.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 19, 2014)

peonTM said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Also, cause the gaurdrails say order 23 cases of spears, why order that much....
> ...



It seemed like there were alot of things it wanted me to order a ton of today when I came in for the order.  Thankfully I know how much we typically go through and could just ignore it.

Also thanks Target for that wonderful friday truck.  We have inventory in a few days and just had our pfresh revision this past week and fridays truck was 550 something pieces with 300 of it being frozen product with a whole pallet of that being transition items that set THIS week.  So we had to make a pre count sheet of the whole pallet for inventory while doing the truck push...so fun....

Its funny because we have basically 4 people scheduled for C+S plus 1 person who mainly is in the back just backstocking it.  Compared to the GM truck that recently came in that was 1600 pieces YET they have 20+ people.  So our truck is 1/3 the size yet we only get 1/5 of the workforce...go figure.


----------



## daninnj (May 20, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> My god are those sandwiches packed with sodium, sugar, and fat! I also find it interesting that now PFresh stores have the deli section competing for the same sales against food ave.



I dunno if anyone remembers, but probably two years ago we had a to-go section in pfresh filled with sandwiches, wraps, and salads much like now just more of it. Didn't work out but they were good too. Maybe it was just a pilot. 

I has the Italian meats one today and it was pretty good. Not that much sugar and the fat at 21g isn't thaaaat much but 89% dv sodium? I understand provolone, ham, and pepperoni is salty but damn. The cranberry chicken one is okay. The bread in both of them is awesome!


----------



## looseseal (May 20, 2014)

daninnj said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > My god are those sandwiches packed with sodium, sugar, and fat! I also find it interesting that now PFresh stores have the deli section competing for the same sales against food ave.
> ...



We have something similar to what you just described, but it's all in a cooler right up by Food Ave. There's premade sandwiches and salads, and a couple other random things. The stuff doesn't sell well for us though. The other night one of our food ave-ers brought an entire basket full of expiring salads for us to have in the breakroom.


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (May 20, 2014)

looseseal said:


> daninnj said:
> 
> 
> > sigma7 said:
> ...



Lol .. love that FFF event.. nothing encourages hard work like expired food


----------



## Meli4Target (May 20, 2014)

I know this isn't a market issue, but I am a PA and i was schedule under instocks, today we rolled out the new instock process. and after 11 i went to the fixture room to print out my subs & i checked the gun to see where we were with batches & there were 43 in the gun!!! and all our PTM batches still in the gun some PTM batches were in there from yesterday! sooo frustrating. whats the point of scanning when its gonna sit in the gun. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## daninnj (May 20, 2014)

looseseal said:


> We have something similar to what you just described, but it's all in a cooler right up by Food Ave. There's premade sandwiches and salads, and a couple other random things. The stuff doesn't sell well for us though. The other night one of our food ave-ers brought an entire basket full of expiring salads for us to have in the breakroom.



Nah we have those too, but these were Archer Farmes wraps, salads, trays, and sandwiches that were brought in by a vender. We had chicken ceasar and buffalo chicken wraps, and about 4 different pre-made salads larger than the ones now and a few prepackaged sandwiches such as ham and cheese and a snack tray or two with meat, cheese cubes, and grapes. I think it was a limited test.


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2014)

When we first got pfresh, we had quite a few different AF dips & spreads. They slowly phased them out despite the popularity of several (cucumber dill dip, bacon Parmesan, artichoke dip to name a few).


----------



## peonTM (May 21, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> When we first got pfresh, we had quite a few different AF dips & spreads. They slowly phased them out despite the popularity of several (cucumber dill dip, bacon Parmesan, artichoke dip to name a few).


Same here, but they came back to us on this set.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2014)

zone as best you can, quickly just do the 1st and 2nd 4 foot sections of most aisles.
Make sure you bring out a step stool for those high shelfs and make sure at least 1 TL and 1 ETL see's you zoning.

Go back and do your pfresh duties they are the most important, if asked about bad zoning just blame it on a guest.

you cannot blame outdated produce or yogurt on a guest.  so, your pfresh dutes trump any zoning !

and don't forget to fill Milk and keep it clean.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 22, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I will try the zone your way and use your ideas.
> 
> I am not sure how most p fresh stores are set up but my dairy cooler is in C1 and our door closest to the dairy cooler is C50. Pushing around 500 pounds (milk gallons weigh roughly 8.6 pounds) or 128 gallons of milk 1/2 way across the store takes up time. So on a close, that is less time on the zone.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel..My milk is on the backwall by G6 and to get to the backroom you have to take the main aisle down to G39 and turn left in front of seasonal and then our door is through mini seasonal a few aisles down from when we turn.  Receiving is on the total opposite corner of Pfresh as well.  Always makes it so much fun when we have to go through seasonal sets everytime we have to go into the backroom and the only other TM the guests ever really see over there are down in electronics 20 aisles away

I typically go to huddles in the morning but at night we usually only have a few people and half the time dont even have a huddle or if we do it is right during when I need to take a lunch.

And our store started doing the 4x4 walks as well.  It is probably one of the most useless things I have ever done at Target.  Even my STL thinks it is totally pointless and a waste of time but the higher ups came down on our store for not doing it I guess.

For closing I make sure to take care of Pfresh, Coolers and Freezers before anything else.  If I dont get some part of dry done than I just let them know.  Sometimes stuff happens and you fall behind, doesnt matter how much training you have.   If you have to backup cashier a few times, or keep getting pulled away to help guests or have massive pulls theres nothing you can do.

This week dry market has looked like a tornado went through it every couple hours.  On Monday we had someone in to help zone from like 10-2 and when I went back to zone dry around 6 it was a disaster again...sigh....probably because we have $10 off when you spend $50 in Market right now so lots of guest traffic.

I dont typically close anymore but when I do it always takes me a while to go through the zone because the other TMs and TL are all average to below average at zoning.  I dont think its a coincidence when I zone two nights in a row the second night I usually get the zone done in half the time which has happened multiple times.  My advice to you if you close multiple times in a row is to make sure you pull more forward than 1 deep on items if possible.  When you only pull forward 1 deep and the product is bought the zone goes bad really fast.  Typically I pull forward 3-4 deep and it makes it pretty easy to go back through and zone the next day.


----------



## doxie71 (May 22, 2014)

@Pfreshbackroomguy Wow. That is insane. I always considered myself lucky that at my store we never zone dry market. Heck half the time I don't even do the freezers because there's other stuff that needs done. I always do everything else though. They keep piling crappie on with less time to do it and wonder why everyone keeps leaving.


----------



## doxie71 (May 22, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > @Pfreshbackroomguy Wow. That is insane. I always considered myself lucky that at my store we never zone dry market. Heck half the time I don't even do the freezers because there's other stuff that needs done. I always do everything else though. They keep piling crappie on with less time to do it and wonder why everyone keeps leaving.
> ...



@Pfreshbackroomguy as we have determined at my store, target logic does not equal actual logic.


----------



## doxie71 (May 23, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > Pfreshbackroomguy said:
> ...


@Pfreshbackroomguy That last statement. Seriously. Can I tell you how many times I've gotten into it with the ETL Log over p fresh issues and him telling me how to do my job? Can't stand the man. All he does is bitch at the PAs about random crap that needs done or things that we gave on our list but haven't gotten to yet. Can't tell you how many truck mornings he has been up my ass about filling bananas & getting the pallet off the floor while I'm in the middle of my SDA.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2014)

@doxie71. I going to HR about this. There is no reason for me to be talked to/coach, especially when I had plenty of time to finish the tasks at hand. Plus, no ETL or TL whom has never worked in p fresh has any right to tell a p fresh team member they are working slow when they dont know how the department runs.[/QUOTE]
@Pfreshbackroomguy That last statement. Seriously. Can I tell you how many times I've gotten into it with the ETL Log over p fresh issues and him telling me how to do my job? Can't stand the man. All he does is bitch at the PAs about random crap that needs done or things that we gave on our list but haven't gotten to yet. Can't tell you how many truck mornings he has been up my ass about filling bananas & getting the pallet off the floor while I'm in the middle of my SDA.[/QUOTE]

Luv this I hate him too !!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2014)

we got 1 extra pallet yesterday from a store that is converting to pfresh but not setup yet. We were suppose to get 3 extra pallets on top of our normal 10 pallet day and I think the other 2 are coming on the next delivery, thanks that is the biggest delivery day alrready add to that and it will be one hell of a Memorial day !!!!

Anyone else receive extra pallets from other stores in their area that are not finished seting up for prfesh yet, but they are pushing the pallets to those stores.
Just leave the stuff at the FDC. We will sell the stuff, but there is no room for it in out coolers.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 23, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> @Pfreshbackroomguy That last statement. Seriously. Can I tell you how many times I've gotten into it with the ETL Log over p fresh issues and him telling me how to do my job? Can't stand the man. All he does is bitch at the PAs about random crap that needs done or things that we gave on our list but haven't gotten to yet. Can't tell you how many truck mornings he has been up my ass about filling bananas & getting the pallet off the floor while I'm in the middle of my SDA.



lol my old ETL log used to do that too....God help me when they were LOD for that morning as well.  I always said..."yes, I will put that on my list but I have X ammount of other things to do before I can even get to that".  I think it takes someone that can deal with a ton of stress and is a very hard independent worker to make it in Pfresh.  I hope whenever they add new members to my team they are all HI-Potential TMs


----------



## pfreshdude (May 23, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> we got 1 extra pallet yesterday from a store that is converting to pfresh but not setup yet. We were suppose to get 3 extra pallets on top of our normal 10 pallet day and I think the other 2 are coming on the next delivery, thanks that is the biggest delivery day alrready add to that and it will be one hell of a Memorial day !!!!
> 
> Anyone else receive extra pallets from other stores in their area that are not finished seting up for prfesh yet, but they are pushing the pallets to those stores.
> Just leave the stuff at the FDC. We will sell the stuff, but there is no room for it in out coolers.



Haha we didnt have this happen but we have had 4 or 5 pallets of freezer come in around thanksgiving and our freezer is tiny so basically there was almost no room to even do pulls...had to squeeze through to get to the pulls.  It was so miserable for the time it was in there


----------



## TAGtheWEINIES (May 26, 2014)

My store also makes us zone dry grocery on top of pfresh (since they seem to only ever have 2 closers at night, including the electronics person). However the closers to choose from are two guys who aren't actual PAs and are regularly hardlines (but they're also the only 2 allowed to close pfresh). They get pulled very often for other misc global bs (also the part where there is no one else on the floor) and usually never get to actually zone pfresh or freezers whatsoever, and very little of the dry, which is what they're made to focus on. I finally zoned dairy for the first time in a week last night. I used to almost be able to finish the whole market zone before they did that to us and stopped giving us a regular mid. Usually I just half zone dry by pulling forward on the first 2 sections of each aisle and then do the whole aisles of cereal and granola bars and juice, since those are the hardest shopped ones. Paper also became part of 'G block' and they expect us to do that as well. Since it isn't made of food I ignore it.

Though we were told the 'Consumables - Hard lines' title literally doesn't mean anything anyway. It's basically a way to combine hardlines and pfresh and overall gives us less hours to work with than we already had, since now it gets split between regular team members. Since it includes any area with exp dates (food, baby formula, medicine, etc) it's just sort of all inclusive. No one under consumables at our store is expected to work pfresh unless they're a PA or the two guys who close.

We also got those dorky little 3.99 sandwiches in at our store. I'm confused as to why there are no dates on their packages even though there's literally no reason for them to not have it printed on them (it's not like they come out of the freezer. I had to throw all ours away because we didn't realize we had to tag them and we had no proof of when they were received at that point). The italian one is alright without the cheese but who's going to pay that much for a sandwich lol. I expect them to be regular qmos.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 26, 2014)

IDK how all of your store layouts are but wait until they start asking you to zone paper as well...our G1-G5 section is the paper products, ex: toilet paper/paper towels and trash bags/ziploc bags.  Its hard enough getting just an average zone done or getting through the entire zone but hey heres some more for you guys to do..sigh


----------



## TAGtheWEINIES (May 26, 2014)

That's what happened with ours. They used to just make whoever was zoning HBA/chem (our section A) do it, since it used to be part of that before our remodel, but they decided that 'G = grocery and you're responsible for all of it' which includes the toilet paper, kleenix and tupperware (kill me). Sometimes I look at it and think someone should really do something about it but I don't have to throw away toilet paper if it doesn't get zoned properly. I'll get abandons and touch it up if it's really awful but I've enough on my plate as it is


----------



## doxie71 (May 26, 2014)

So far my store has gone back to having a closer zone through G. They do all of dry market, skip all the temp sensitive items, and move on to paper. The only thing I tend not to get zoned is freezer because it's always a mess. We have a checklist we have to follow at my store and I do freezer until the designated stop time, or if there's other stuff that needs done, I'll do that instead. Zoning everything else is easy. Although there is one PA at my store that almost never zones anything & it's frustrating to come in to an area that looks like crap all the time.

On another note:
Who checks for outdated products in the backroom at your stores? I'm not talking SDA, but going through & checking in produce for salads, veggies, etc. We don't put those items in the SDA and just pull them at night when we cull. I seem to be the only PA who will regularly go through produce & pull outdated items. I've done this more lately because we started donating those items and I want them to get used rather than tossed or sit and go bad. It's just frustrating that no one else does it, and I know once I'm gone that stuff is just going to sit there.


----------



## Bosch (May 26, 2014)

InStocksQueen said:


> I know this isn't a market issue, but I am a PA and i was schedule under instocks, today we rolled out the new instock process. and after 11 i went to the fixture room to print out my subs & i checked the gun to see where we were with batches & there were 43 in the gun!!! and all our PTM batches still in the gun some PTM batches were in there from yesterday! sooo frustrating. whats the point of scanning when its gonna sit in the gun. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



11am there should be some of those batches sitting on the line for you. Where was backroom? The 11am CAF doesn't drop until 11 or close to it, so did they just not schedule a backroom person to pull research/EXF(depending on what you shot)?

And this sucks since a lot of that will drop into the CAF batches as well, welcome to back stock city. I have seen this more and more on weekends. Frustrating since backroom gets peeved I bring back research pulls since they push CAFS first. I come back from lunch to research pulls and a lot of chem and paper comes back.


----------



## Owl (May 26, 2014)

Random question: what is a PA? What are their job duties and how are they different from a regular market TM? Because my store has a PA (I think?) but the last few months he's been working in all other areas of the store (as scheduled) and is hardly ever in market. Therefore my team leader is doing most of the opening shifts, but whenever she takes a day off, I have to do them. Meaning I am doing the food order/milk order, and TPC's, etc. Should I be doing these things? Because for one thing, I'm not very confident about my ability to do them right. For another, correct me if I'm wrong, it seems like a PA gets paid quite a bit more than I do and it's not really fair to expect me to do his job when he's not there. 

Thanks


----------



## pfreshdude (May 26, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> So far my store has gone back to having a closer zone through G. They do all of dry market, skip all the temp sensitive items, and move on to paper. The only thing I tend not to get zoned is freezer because it's always a mess. We have a checklist we have to follow at my store and I do freezer until the designated stop time, or if there's other stuff that needs done, I'll do that instead. Zoning everything else is easy. Although there is one PA at my store that almost never zones anything & it's frustrating to come in to an area that looks like crap all the time.
> 
> On another note:
> Who checks for outdated products in the backroom at your stores? I'm not talking SDA, but going through & checking in produce for salads, veggies, etc. We don't put those items in the SDA and just pull them at night when we cull. I seem to be the only PA who will regularly go through produce & pull outdated items. I've done this more lately because we started donating those items and I want them to get used rather than tossed or sit and go bad. It's just frustrating that no one else does it, and I know once I'm gone that stuff is just going to sit there.



How do you not get the zone done when all you have to do is freezer, coolers and pfresh???   When we first launched pfresh it was like that for me because of all the extra stuff I had to do for closing like all the cleaning and receiving the truck at 7pm which always took like an hour.  The only thing I hate about freezer is all the boxes fall over and its impossible to properly zone half the items because of it. 

Do you have a large section or are a high volume store or something.  One of my fellow PAs always does a pretty poor job on zoning freezers most of the time and it usually doesnt get a really good zone until I go through it.  Might be that he zones everything else first but when I close I usually start on the back wall and zone all the way down hitting dry market, beer, freezers, coolers with milk and then zone up pfresh and the freezer areas.  I always leave dry for last because that is the area that takes forever if you are actually doing an honest zone that will hold up for more than an hour


----------



## doxie71 (May 26, 2014)

@pfreshdude The store I am in is high volume.  We also have a ridiculous checklist that our CTL made that we have to follow as well that doesn't allow for much extra tasking.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 26, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> @pfreshdude The store I am in is high volume.  We also have a ridiculous checklist that our CTL made that we have to follow as well that doesn't allow for much extra tasking.



Totally makes sense then haha.  I was going to say for lower volume you should be able to do it but higher volume plus a bunch of stuff your ctl wants you to do probably isnt easy then.  What extra tasks do you have to do.  We had moved all the cleaning to the morning and usually had filled milk before the closer got in so they wouldnt have to worry about it either.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 26, 2014)

Owl said:


> Random question: what is a PA? What are their job duties and how are they different from a regular market TM? Because my store has a PA (I think?) but the last few months he's been working in all other areas of the store (as scheduled) and is hardly ever in market. Therefore my team leader is doing most of the opening shifts, but whenever she takes a day off, I have to do them. Meaning I am doing the food order/milk order, and TPC's, etc. Should I be doing these things? Because for one thing, I'm not very confident about my ability to do them right. For another, correct me if I'm wrong, it seems like a PA gets paid quite a bit more than I do and it's not really fair to expect me to do his job when he's not there.
> 
> Thanks



I think its a 1.00 pay increase to be a PA but I could be wrong.  Extra things a PA has to deal with is Vendors, doing the Vendor Survey, Ordering, Researching, doing TPCs.   A PA is basically the market TL while on duty.   We actually dont even have a market TM.  We have 3 PAs and thats it.


----------



## doxie71 (May 26, 2014)

@pfreshdude 
I'll post the checklist either tonight or tomorrow. Actually at work right now haha


----------



## doxie71 (May 27, 2014)

@pfreshdude 

Here are our checklists


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2014)

Somebody can not spell openning shift more than once.


----------



## Cel (May 27, 2014)

That actually looks like our market responsibilities checklist except micromanaged to hell. We're expected to do all those things they're just not itemized out as much. Also Owl I'm an occasional market TM and I have to do everything a PA does except vendor scorecard. For less money. These days I get scheduled almost entirely front end, but I've done tons of opening/closing shifts in pfresh. Hell I've had ETLs and SrTLs who thought I had been a PA previously who moved over to GSA.


----------



## doxie71 (May 27, 2014)

@Cel  our CTL said we had to have the checklist "until everything on there happens everyday, consistently" meanwhile both routines were a complete overhaul of what we originally did & sometimes things just aren't going to get done.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 27, 2014)

On another note:
Who checks for outdated products in the backroom at your stores? I'm not talking SDA, but going through & checking in produce for salads, veggies, etc. We don't put those items in the SDA and just pull them at night when we cull. I seem to be the only PA who will regularly go through produce & pull outdated items. I've done this more lately because we started donating those items and I want them to get used rather than tossed or sit and go bad. It's just frustrating that no one else does it, and I know once I'm gone that stuff is just going to sit there.[/QUOTE]
 No one does because it is  not figured in to MY TIME.   HQ team members know how to manage time and tasks better than Team members and Exec in actual the building.


----------



## BRguy (May 28, 2014)

When I worked backroom I never had the time to check and it'll take time to go through all of produce. Majority of the time the pfresh team does a great job rotating the product so there is no need to check for outdated product. Rarely, I have come across outdated product. A good pfresh team will rotate thus eliminating the need to check yourself.


----------



## doxie71 (May 29, 2014)

Our problem is we get too much of some things & they will go bad in the backroom, such as salads & veggies. Since we check those dates everyday on the floor, we don't put them into the SDA. Oh well. I have 2 days left of dealing with that madness.


----------



## looseseal (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with getting the audits to drop into the PDA after Pfresh inventory? Or how to troubleshoot this at all?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2014)

even with all the PDA problems today, my persistence paid off.  I got the PDA to work and BCODE worked on the second try and got all the ambient and meat pallets bcode'd and sto'd by 9:30 Am.

and the entire 11 pallet truck was finshed around 10:30 AM, it was a great day nad things went smooth today.  We are training another PA today from a store about 13 miles away that will get PFresh on July 6th, she wants to transfer to our store cause the TM's are much more nicer.   She told me that she was surprised to see the ETL out actually pushing truck, that never happens at her store.

Hope everyone else's PFresh truck days goes as smooth as mine did today.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone else struggling without having a CTL now....I am basically in role CTL as a PA but with no pay increase obviously or the title of TL.....which I could rant about endlessly but whatever.

Today I had to spend idk how long dealing with Vendors...Bread Vendor 1 had 32 outs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bread Vendor 2 had 18 or so outs with a lot of critical lows.

Because I now have to deal with Vendors on a constant basis I have to dive deep on Online Planogram looking at what they have coming up and any flexing or adjustments that need to be made and what days to bring in product.  Having to spend time doing Planogram work is yet one more task to do, as if I didnt have enough.   Just another thing that takes a chunk of time.

One of the bright positives is my receiving TM is probably one of the best in the company.  Great Communication and Great with Dealing with all the Vendor BS that comes up.  If they werent so good my job would be even more harder on the vendor side of things.

Was also asked by the flow TL who was working C+S to backstock C+S dairy even though they were going to finish on time and they could of done it themselves.  I always have to backstock morning pulls on truck days too because once 9am rolls around C+S needs the green racks for backstock.

I think the only example where Pfresh is ran effectively would be a store who has a Rockstar PA running the show and Super Hi-Potential Rockstar Market TMs and PA with no weak link on the team.   Either that or your store rains down hours upon the market workcenter.  My store only gets around 100 hours for market I think.  Even then it would probably still be a struggle.  I would challenge anyone to find a more stressful and demanding area than Market for what Target actually wants done over there and what additional tasks the ETLs throw on like its nothing.

I have gotten our 4 week rolling Market score to solid green and I think we have been borderline top 5 group for the last couple weeks along with green YTD now so I must be doing something right haha


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 24, 2014)

Pfreshdude I feel your pain. Sounds like you're doing a great job though, which means they will continue to pile responsibilities on you. Unless your area is red, you just won't get any help I've found. Pats on the back, yes. But that's all. Luckily I have a great food truck team, asst PA and the receiving TM is really helpful with vendors. I'm trying to mentally survive by being okay with some things just not getting done. Sucks to have to compromise my own standards but we simply do not get the hours anymore. Just know that you are certainly not alone in your frustration.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 24, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> Pfreshdude I feel your pain. Sounds like you're doing a great job though, which means they will continue to pile responsibilities on you. Unless your area is red, you just won't get any help I've found. Pats on the back, yes. But that's all. Luckily I have a great food truck team, asst PA and the receiving TM is really helpful with vendors. I'm trying to mentally survive by being okay with some things just not getting done. Sucks to have to compromise my own standards but we simply do not get the hours anymore. Just know that you are certainly not alone in your frustration.



Ya...cleaning is probably just gonna be left alone for a while haha.


----------



## looseseal (Jul 1, 2014)

I was thinking of this last night... So what is the point of having a phone in the ambient room that isn't connected to a line and can't make or pick up calls? Is anyone elses' as non-functional as ours is? Is it even supposed to work? So many unanswered questions....


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 1, 2014)

I know we had a phone in the ambient room that they had intention of making work. But they never did. The phone just ended up shoved under the table in the ambient room.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 1, 2014)

Exact same phone. Exact same uselessness.

Has anyone else had issues with their meat scale printing labels with "buy one, get one 1/2 off" verbiage? I always have to change the label type so that won't print. It prints every time on the default settings. My support was no help.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 1, 2014)

looseseal said:


> I was thinking of this last night... So what is the point of having a phone in the ambient room that isn't connected to a line and can't make or pick up calls? Is anyone elses' as non-functional as ours is? Is it even supposed to work? So many unanswered questions....


The phone in my ambient room works


----------



## TargetGuy (Jul 1, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of this last night... So what is the point of having a phone in the ambient room that isn't connected to a line and can't make or pick up calls? Is anyone elses' as non-functional as ours is? Is it even supposed to work? So many unanswered questions....
> ...


Mine works too. It doesn't look like that black one, but one similar to this 




Love it when the operator forwards calls to it instead of calling it out on the walkie. No telling how many calls I've missed because I'm usually on the floor, not hanging out next to the phone!


----------



## BRguy (Jul 1, 2014)

If the phone is not connected to a line take these steps to rectify the problem:

1. Have spot somehow get you worked up and or angry
2. Walk to the ambient room
3. Take the phone
4. Throw the phone
5. If the phone cord did not detach try again
6. If the phone cord was detached you win
7. Profit


----------



## whippingboy (Jul 1, 2014)

What is a "metro"? I can relate to your issues with pda shortages..  I'm sure someone has stolen them at this point.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 1, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of this last night... So what is the point of having a phone in the ambient room that isn't connected to a line and can't make or pick up calls? Is anyone elses' as non-functional as ours is? Is it even supposed to work? So many unanswered questions....
> ...



That Ambient Room is SPOTLESS


----------



## quuxley (Jul 1, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...


My thought exactly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2014)

That sink wow spotless. It looks like milk has never been poured down that drain.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 1, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



You have one of those in the ambient room? Weird. Also, your operator is a dunce for believing that someone's in the ambient room during all hours.

I'm not sure if we have a phone in our ambient room, but if we do, I'll have to see if it works.



whippingboy said:


> What is a "metro"?



Metros, or Metro racks, are those green rolling racks you use for pushing perishables.


----------



## looseseal (Jul 1, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> That sink wow spotless. It looks like milk has never been poured down that drain.



That's because someone did that once, and they were never heard from again. Some say they can still hear cries for help coming from deep inside the freezer... 

I don't mind it not working though, I just thought it was weird that they installed a phone but never actually connected it to anything. It would be hard to have a conversation on it because of how loud the cooling system is anyways.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 2, 2014)

We've never had a phone or phone jack in the ambient room. That's... weird.


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 2, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> That sink wow spotless. It looks like milk has never been poured down that drain.


I would HOPE no one would ever pour milk down that drain, lol. That's what your big sink is for! You're not ever, ever, ever supposed to put anything other than water down the hand wash sink.

And my Ambient Room USED to look like that, before they slashed my hours and gave me half the CTL's responsibilities. Now I can't even keep the floor swept. Oh well!


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 2, 2014)

We don't have a prep sink (or whatever you want to call the big sink). We have to empty liquids either in the cleaning closet mop sink or take it all the way up to food ave/Starbucks and dump our stuff in their prep sink which they haven't actually used to prep anything in years!


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, that sucks. I use my sink all the time; we've trained sales floor and backroom to put anything that might leak in there instead of the QMOS bin; makes it so much easier to clean up. Also if you're one of those stores that makes you dump out any and all liquids before putting it in the compactor, a big sink is a huge help.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 2, 2014)

no big sink have to use the floor drain in the cleaning closet where the mops are. Its a pain but most outdated milk get donated now so not as much to pour down the drain anymore.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm one of those lucky "pour everything out" stores. The store I trained at was PFresh and had the prep sink. It was fantastic having that in the ambient room. Of course, my ambient room is half the size and we have no prep sink. It's much nicer working in a store that was built PFresh than working in a store that was remodeled to PFresh. Although I have rear fed milk doors with a giant dairy cooler, so it's not all bad.


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 2, 2014)

We're waffling between a "pour-everything" and not...my STL says I should, but to be honest if I'm only tossing out one or two containers, I'm not going to bother. If it's a lot, though, I will. 

As for rear-loading milk shelves, I'm SO jealous. I have to truck my milk through half the store to get it to the shelves; it's such a pain and takes forever.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 3, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Wow, that sucks. I use my sink all the time; we've trained sales floor and backroom to put anything that might leak in there instead of the QMOS bin; makes it so much easier to clean up. Also if you're one of those stores that makes you dump out any and all liquids before putting it in the compactor, a big sink is a huge help.



I don't remember if we have the prep sink, but anything handled by Guest Service has already been dumped. They use the drain in the photo closet to pour out liquids.


----------



## whippingboy (Jul 3, 2014)

We have a phone in our ambient that works.  The meat guys use it often to make/receive personal calls.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 3, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> no big sink have to use the floor drain in the cleaning closet where the mops are. Its a pain but most outdated milk get donated now so not as much to pour down the drain anymore.


First let me say I know very little about pfresh. But why would target donate outdated milk. Who wants it? If it isn't good enough for target guests, how can it be good for someone else? Please enlighten me


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 3, 2014)

We put expiring fresh meat and bakery in the freezer and donate it.  We also donate everything in dry.  Our milk vendor takes back expired milk, not sure what the dairy does with it, but that's not my responsibility.  We donate all pet food and kitty litter.  We dontate all dry grocery that has it's inner packaging intact.  We don't donate deli or dairy, but we are about to start donating packaged produce that is only outdated and not damaged.  We donate expired candy, but if it's just a cut or torn bag of idividually wrapped candy or chocolate (mini hersheys, starburst, and the like) we usually QMOS it and put it at the front lanes or in the HR office for REDcards and FFF respectively.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 3, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > no big sink have to use the floor drain in the cleaning closet where the mops are. Its a pain but most outdated milk get donated now so not as much to pour down the drain anymore.
> ...



Milk usually has a sell-by date, which is different from a use-by date, and is good up to a week after.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 4, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Noiinteam said:
> 
> 
> > qmosqueen said:
> ...


I know the store I worked at we would pull milk 3 days out when doing QMOS. So that's what would be getting donated.


----------



## jenna (Jul 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> We donate expired candy, but if it's just a cut or torn bag of individually wrapped candy or chocolate (mini Hersheys, starburst, and the like) we usually QMOS it and put it at the front lanes or in the HR office for REDcards and FFF respectively.



Your GSTL/GSA should be requisitioning that candy - not QMOSing it.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, they should. But it's going to get QMOSed anyway. Every now and then we'll put holiday cookies in the break room that have been QMOSed. Usually when we find a case or two in the freezer long after the holiday.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone else had to process pero farms produce through Defectives and not QMOS lately? All of out squash and zucchini can't be QMOSed right now. Same with some of the chobanis.


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 5, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> We put expiring fresh meat and bakery in the freezer and donate it.  We also donate everything in dry.  Our milk vendor takes back expired milk, not sure what the dairy does with it, but that's not my responsibility.  We donate all pet food and kitty litter.  We dontate all dry grocery that has it's inner packaging intact.  We don't donate deli or dairy, but we are about to start donating packaged produce that is only outdated and not damaged.  We donate expired candy, but if it's just a cut or torn bag of idividually wrapped candy or chocolate (mini hersheys, starburst, and the like) we usually QMOS it and put it at the front lanes or in the HR office for REDcards and FFF respectively.


 Ain't nobody got space for that! lol. I've got two green metro racks in the ambient room for shelf-stable donations (which means bananas, bakery and the occasional dented can/candy that makes its way to me). We JUST started donating fresh meat again so we've got one shelf of WACO's in the freezer for expired meat. Beyond that, I don't have a clue where I would put anything else. Receiving handles a lot of dry donations so maybe they're donating more on that side of the building, but as for me, I simply do not have the space to store any more perishables. Our milk vendor takes back his chargebacks, but I thought that was standard issue.

@ Sigma7; I haven't noticed anything with the Pero Farms stuff. Chobani has never supposed to have been QMOS'able; I have the odd DPCI that will QMOS but you're really supposed to scan it all in defectives by default because that's what the manufacturer wants. 

What irks me is that so much stuff automatically scans back as "Donate" when you defect it out. I know they put out a Messageboard about that, but I want to say the majority of Target's don't donate perishables, so why is all this yogurt/cheese/deli meat/WHATEVER coming up as donate? Trying to explain Defectives to new team members can be hard enough and now there's this new thing that I have to tell them to ignore, lol.


----------



## looseseal (Jul 5, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Has anyone else had to process pero farms produce through Defectives and not QMOS lately? All of out squash and zucchini can't be QMOSed right now. Same with some of the chobanis.



I had that happen a few nights ago. It let me QMOS out the Chobani 100's like normal, but for the Chobani flips it told me to use defectives. Same with the Lactaid milk I was throwing out. We've always been able to QMOS that stuff like normal, I wonder why the change all of a sudden?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 5, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> What irks me is that so much stuff automatically scans back as "Donate" when you defect it out. I know they put out a Messageboard about that, but I want to say the majority of Target's don't donate perishables, so why is all this yogurt/cheese/deli meat/WHATEVER coming up as donate? Trying to explain Defectives to new team members can be hard enough and now there's this new thing that I have to tell them to ignore, lol.



Does it let you override to Toss? If you can override salvage for non-food (see: broken glass), you should be able to override donations for food.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm confused about what other stores are donating. The only things we *don't *donate are dented cans and vendor milk, which we do save and they take back to donate themselves. It does take up a lot of room and time but it's worth it. We have pick-ups 6 days a week. Produce, dairy, meat, dry grocery, all of it. Even if it's expired or moldy, the Food Bank and the Gospel Mission want all of it. 

We even got a card from the Food Bank thanking us and stating how many meals we had provided in 2013. 

So I'm wondering if we are all doing things differently?


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 5, 2014)

The store I was at, unless it would pose a food safety risk, we donated it. Dry goods were donated via the receiving TM to the local food bank that only comes once every other week. Anything else, we as PAs took care of by QMOSing and setting it aside for another local charity that comes every morning to pick stuff up. I know they did some sort of writing log back in receiving as far as donations for that, but not sure exactly what.


----------



## TargetGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> I'm confused about what other stores are donating. The only things we *don't *donate are dented cans and vendor milk, which we do save and they take back to donate themselves. It does take up a lot of room and time but it's worth it. We have pick-ups 6 days a week. Produce, dairy, meat, dry grocery, all of it. Even if it's expired or moldy, the Food Bank and the Gospel Mission want all of it.



You should not be donating moldy food.

To see a list of what is able to be donated and what is not, search workbench for "*Unsalable food disposition guide*."


----------



## looseseal (Jul 7, 2014)

TargetGuy said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused about what other stores are donating. The only things we *don't *donate are dented cans and vendor milk, which we do save and they take back to donate themselves. It does take up a lot of room and time but it's worth it. We have pick-ups 6 days a week. Produce, dairy, meat, dry grocery, all of it. Even if it's expired or moldy, the Food Bank and the Gospel Mission want all of it.
> ...



Back when Food Business Partners were still a thing we were told in our Pfresh training classroom that donating moldy food was okay, within reason. If I find a pint of blueberries that just has one or two moldy ones inside, I donate it because the food bank goes through everything that they receive. No point in wasting the whole thing when just a few inside are bad. But if it's one of the entire cases of moldy oranges we've gotten off of the truck before, that of course that goes straight to the trash.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

looseseal said:


> TargetGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Produce Queen said:
> ...


Exactly the guidelines we go by looseseal


----------



## TargetGuy (Jul 8, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Back when Food Business Partners were still a thing we were told in our Pfresh training classroom that donating moldy food was okay, within reason. If I find a pint of blueberries that just has one or two moldy ones inside, I donate it because the food bank goes through everything that they receive. No point in wasting the whole thing when just a few inside are bad. But if it's one of the entire cases of moldy oranges we've gotten off of the truck before, that of course that goes straight to the trash.



Ah, that makes sense. I didn't even think of produce. I mostly work in meat, so we would not follow those guidelines.


----------



## looseseal (Jul 11, 2014)

Today we got a pallet from our FDC that had eggs, produce, and cooler product all on the same pallet. And don't even get me started about the way they send the meat pallets in. It always makes me chuckle seeing the way they send our product to us, and then they turn around and make a big fuss about cross-contaminating food.


----------



## whippingboy (Jul 11, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Today we got a pallet from our FDC that had eggs, produce, and cooler product all on the same pallet. And don't even get me started about the way they send the meat pallets in. It always makes me chuckle seeing the way they send our product to us, and then they turn around and make a big fuss about cross-contaminating food.


We had pallets like that a couple of weeks ago.. turns out the DC was closing and they had hired a bunch of temps to load the pallets.  Everything is now back to "normal".


----------



## peonTM (Jul 11, 2014)

whippingboy said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > Today we got a pallet from our FDC that had eggs, produce, and cooler product all on the same pallet. And don't even get me started about the way they send the meat pallets in. It always makes me chuckle seeing the way they send our product to us, and then they turn around and make a big fuss about cross-contaminating food.
> ...


Eggs are always on top of the fresh meat pallet, sometimes deli/dairy mixed in.  The eggs, raw chicken is separtated from everything else by plastic. The ground beef, steaks cases are together.


----------



## looseseal (Jul 11, 2014)

No separation here whatsoever. I wonder if it's something worth filling out one of those trailer feedback forms over. It also makes me wonder if Steritech ever visits DCs and/or FDCs. They would have our heads if they saw that in a store.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 12, 2014)

looseseal said:


> No separation here whatsoever. I wonder if it's something worth filling out one of those trailer feedback forms over. It also makes me wonder if Steritech ever visits DCs and/or FDCs. They would have our heads if they saw that in a store.


Yes you should be doing the trailer feedback forms for this. It's the only avenue you have to get any improvement.  The new FDC in Ohio is the one that supplies us and they actually have been encouraging the stores to send feedback. Of course finding the 5-10 mins to do the form is a whole other issue


----------



## peonTM (Jul 12, 2014)

How often have you replaced the banana shams?    They are looking pretty shot, just ordered some new ones.
Also, does anyone have the part number for the (per banana) red board?


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 13, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > No separation here whatsoever. I wonder if it's something worth filling out one of those trailer feedback forms over. It also makes me wonder if Steritech ever visits DCs and/or FDCs. They would have our heads if they saw that in a store.
> ...



ughhh..tell me about it....Someone opened today who doesnt normally open or work in market and they were saying how they found this and that and this should be done and wasnt blah blah blah.  They did a great job and did a great cull and went through alot and I appreciate them opening its just they dont have a great perspective on what its really like most opening days apart from Saturday.

They also didnt fill any of the milk which didnt get filled friday so I had like half a pallet of milk to fill when I came in to close as well as fill the ice that was completely empty.  There was also 1/3 a QMOS tub that needed to be QMOSed.

If you take what I did friday tell me where I have time to do ANY extra projects.
Did the morning pulls/SDA, QMOS
Did ALL of my backstock, filled what milk we had and filled/QMOS eggs
Went to huddle and did freshness friday so 25 or so minutes
Talked to my receiver about vendor stuff
Had to clean up the freezer for 40 or so minutes.  Had alot of debris/frost all over the door/flaps and their was ice all over the door which I had to scrap all off which took forever.  It was a huge safety hazard and now the floor is way less slippery than it was
Did a front endcap salesplan for wine.  Demerchandise, work back to home, backstock, pull all the new product if any, and pull from home and set/tie endcap
Asked to help C+S push for about an hour
Had to do the order which took a while because the previous order wasnt very good and I needed to be very thorough to make sure we get everything we needed
Set bunker salesplan for meat.  Once again Demerchandise, work back to home, backstock, pull new product, set/tie
Also had to print signs for the 2 salesplans I set during the day plus the 2 I did the day before since I finished right when I had to leave and was not able to print TPCs on that day.


----------



## Cel (Jul 13, 2014)

On the plus side your store does freshness friday. Mine just does smart huddle every day where salesfloor pushes CAFs, and middays zoning somewhere, except wednesday which is just 4x4s all day long. Thursday is the day where guest services looks like it's being attacked by pod people disguised as filled go-back/reshop carts. I think I attended our last freshness friday, which means it was probably last year.


----------



## Owl (Jul 14, 2014)

Should the closing TM be doing salesplans? I kind of thought that was the TL's job, but they always leave them for me to do when I close... I try to do them but sometimes I don't have enough time between pulls/doing milk and bananas twice a day/zoning/etc. and then my TL acts annoyed with me when I come in the next day. There just doesn't seem to be a good time to get them done in a closing shift and certain LOD's seem shocked when I tell them my TL asked me to set or take down an endcap, so I'm wondering if it's really my responsibility or not..


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 15, 2014)

Owl said:


> Should the closing TM be doing salesplans? I kind of thought that was the TL's job, but they always leave them for me to do when I close... I try to do them but sometimes I don't have enough time between pulls/doing milk and bananas twice a day/zoning/etc. and then my TL acts annoyed with me when I come in the next day. There just doesn't seem to be a good time to get them done in a closing shift and certain LOD's seem shocked when I tell them my TL asked me to set or take down an endcap, so I'm wondering if it's really my responsibility or not..


There were a few times when I had to do salesplanners when I came in to close. It freaking sucked. I know right before I left, they started having plano do ALL salesplanners. Of course this really just meant scheduling a PA in presentation one day and telling them to all of them by themselves in 8 hours, while helping guests.


----------



## Owl (Jul 15, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Should the closing TM be doing salesplans? I kind of thought that was the TL's job, but they always leave them for me to do when I close... I try to do them but sometimes I don't have enough time between pulls/doing milk and bananas twice a day/zoning/etc. and then my TL acts annoyed with me when I come in the next day. There just doesn't seem to be a good time to get them done in a closing shift and certain LOD's seem shocked when I tell them my TL asked me to set or take down an endcap, so I'm wondering if it's really my responsibility or not..
> ...



I mean, I do my best, but it's really hard to come in at 2:30 and have my TL say I have to do a salesplan when they haven't even filled milk or bananas, done any of the pulls all day, zoned anything, etc. So I spend a few hours catching up on all of that and then I try to zone really quick because if I haven't zoned at least half of my area by 8:00 the LOD will start freaking out and rushing me. Then it's back to having to fill milk and bananas again, finish minor closing routines, plus lunch/breaks, and then it's closing time and there's not time to take down or set an endcap. I guess I'm going by the assumption that pulls are the priority (because they don't seem to be my TL's priority...at all...yet I would get in serious trouble if I left any behind). I just don't know _when_ I'm supposed to be doing these salesplans in a closing shift. 

Our PA has been scheduled presentation lately too but he was in other areas, so I don't think that's what they're doing in our store.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 16, 2014)

@Owl Pulls should always be priority, no matter what anyone says. You can't sell product that's not on the floor. Yes one time I got an earful about changing out one of the bunkers. I was taking too long (it was a truck morning for goodness sake) and I was working on unloading the truck and putting out product rather than changing the bunker. I then got told that it was a merch update and if we got some sort of surprise visit and that wasn't changed we would get in trouble.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2014)

Did everyone reweigh the ribeye and the af applewood spiral hams at their new weights ??   If not you better do it now, just saying.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 19, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Did everyone reweigh the ribeye and the af applewood spiral hams at their new weights ??   If not you better do it now, just saying.


When there's a price change on random weight meat doesn't your price accuracy team re-label for you? They should, including the backstock.


----------



## wokkawokka (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope. They don't even know that we have a scale, lol. I'll be lucky if they tell me that there's a change.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 19, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Nope. They don't even know that we have a scale, lol. I'll be lucky if they tell me that there's a change.


Teach them. It's worth the time.


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 19, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone reweigh the ribeye and the af applewood spiral hams at their new weights ??   If not you better do it now, just saying.
> ...


Hahahahaha that's funny. They always were just like they this price changed. Have fun. And then moved on to the next task.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 3, 2014)

Is anyone else's Pfresh falling apart? Label strips and even the metal label holders falling off, broken product pushers, lights in the open cases falling off, the black metal plates above the fans collapsing, etc. We don't have any freezer strips even though we order them. We've had Pfresh since '09.


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine isn't falling apart so much as we just never get time to clean.  There are fixtures that I've ordered several times and have yet to receive (Lunchables pushers, tyson trays, 22" freezer pushers...I think that's it).


----------



## Merricme (Aug 3, 2014)

I come from being a CTL and at my new store I have a brand new CTL failing. It's faintly amusing due to the fact the stl keeps telling them to partner with me. But he snubs me off, I enjoyed market minus for the truck it was a great learning experience that helped me grow as a logistical leader. So I will say this for once I took something useful from target go go learning :3


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 3, 2014)

Merricme said:


> I come from being a CTL and at my new store I have a brand new CTL failing. It's faintly amusing due to the fact the stl keeps telling them to partner with me. But he snubs me off, I enjoyed market minus for the truck it was a great learning experience that helped me grow as a logistical leader. So I will say this for once I took something useful from target go go learning :3



I enjoy everything in Market other than Vendors...drive me crazy with all the extra work I have to do in regards to them


----------



## Merricme (Aug 4, 2014)

Vendors! They aren't team members what extra stuff do you do? Mine did things for me to get extra room in the store.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 4, 2014)

The most the vendors ask us to do is print labels/signs. They typically fill their own spaces and will sometimes set their own market endcaps. If they need something pulled, backroom does it for them. The most laborious thing I have to do with a vendor is walk the wine/liquor order.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 4, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> The most the vendors ask us to do is print labels/signs. They typically fill their own spaces and will sometimes set their own market endcaps. If they need something pulled, backroom does it for them. The most laborious thing I have to do with a vendor is walk the wine/liquor order.



My CTL is newer and our communication is horrible, so they will come to me and tell me "So and So" told me this was my end cap this week. So I end up stripping it for them and giving them labels.

It is either this or there is a problem, my CTL told another vendor he can have this end cap, but a Sales Planner was supposed to be set here for another Vendor. Not damaging my CTL's word or taking this Sales planner away I have to try and find a place to put it..

There are also the times my vendors bitch at me (jokingly) about why I wasn't there to print signs for them/shoot labels, when it was my weekend off and whoever they asked never did it (they probably forgot/didn't know how).

Another is, if I have a vendor who hasn't been keeping his Sales planner full for awhile, I will condense it and give whatever free space there is to a Vendor who has "like" items that are also on sale if they are interested (and they almost always are). 

Its important to have a you scratch, I scratch relationship with your vendors.

I may just be a PA, but I think it is an inside joke in my store who actually runs market (me). Although with the "New" CTL responsibilities I am probably a CTL's dream.


----------



## looseseal (Aug 4, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Is anyone else's Pfresh falling apart? Label strips and even the metal label holders falling off, broken product pushers, lights in the open cases falling off, the black metal plates above the fans collapsing, etc. We don't have any freezer strips even though we order them. We've had Pfresh since '09.



We just had two isles of freezer go down within 4 days of each other. We have a cooler endcap that has gone down 4 or 5 times already. The label strips in our milk coolers always fall off, and we had a huge leak in our market area from the cooling system... and it hasn't even been a year yet.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 4, 2014)

Yikes; sounds like you need to blow up your SFT's work order list with requests  until he/she is able to escelate the issues for you.

Our pFresh is in decent condition for being five years old. Our backroom freezer has all sorts of icing issues which has now spilled over into the dairy cooler...the wall seams in the dairy cooler frost up. We've been told that it's a byproduct of having those rooms installed after the store was built and is a structural flaw...not really anything anyone can do unless we pretty much rip out both the rooms and start over. No way anyone will pay for that, so we're consigned to the occasional ice-chip and keeping things in the dairy  cooler away from the walls enough inches so none of the product freezes by accident. It's not a Steritech issue unless ice is dripping on food or either room is out of temp (which they're not), so we just keep cardboard on the top shelves under the fan in the freezer and bring someone in to chip ice every now and then. Meh.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 4, 2014)

Merricme said:


> Vendors! They aren't team members what extra stuff do you do? Mine did things for me to get extra room in the store.


Status and Red Status forms and all the BS that comes along with all of that because they are so incompetent they cant even fill the shelves up. Which is funny because thats how they actually make money.  You know?  By actually having the product in stock.

One example is the share a coke promotion.  Talked to the rep about getting the checklane rolling display that was supposed to be in store and set on that sunday.  I come in sometime after that during the week and still not here.   Took them like 2 weeks to get that rack in even though we had a message board saying to partner with them and to set it that sunday.  Then when we asked them about it they just didnt seem to care at all and would just get to it whenever they please even though we had allready talked to them about having it in the store per targets message board.

Or how about half the time I walk the bread aisle there are 10+ outs ALL THE TIME for each vendors bread.  I remember one Monday I counted and one of the Bread Vendors had 18 outs and the other one had 31!!!!   31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Or one of our Wine merchandisers was writing orders that would come in with like 5 cases for the week and thats it, even though they were out of like 10 different hard alcohols and the back refrigerated case was missing a few things as well.

Or how about Kellogs rep.  There was a back endcap that had alot of their product on, which they knew at least 1 week maybe 2 weeks in advance before it set.  Always look like crap and they never merchandised it.  I just flexed over it like a week before it was changing out because it looked terrible

Basically just comes down to alot of the vendors being terrible on instocks.  Coke isnt even coming two days of the week now apparently.  So we have to check the coolers at the checklane and make sure that gets done and all that.  Its gotten better but OMG sometimes I just dont know what to say.


----------



## Merricme (Aug 5, 2014)

If you don't like the vendor roll score him red for 6 weeks. Make a action plan. He can t follow the action plan call his dm. His dm can't Handel it have thr stl Handel it. The stl can't the dtl will step in. Or just call coke say you don't want the rep he isn't doing the job and get him fired. Bimbo bread was being a shit head to me so I got the dm to come in and he blew up


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 7, 2014)

Merricme said:


> If you don't like the vendor roll score him red for 6 weeks. Make a action plan. He can t follow the action plan call his dm. His dm can't Handel it have thr stl Handel it. The stl can't the dtl will step in. Or just call coke say you don't want the rep he isn't doing the job and get him fired. Bimbo bread was being a shit head to me so I got the dm to come in and he blew up



And this is what I mean by extra stuff.  Im just a PA too not even a TL.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 8, 2014)

Did any other CTL (Salesfloor tls now, I guess, after the org change) get assigned pets and chemicals in addition to their normal zone/4x4?

Because I'm drowning here.  My team of four (not counting myself) are an A volume store that pushes between 23 and 27% of total store. I have one PA that doesn't want TL responsibilities, despite agreeing to them when promoted, one tm who works hard, but is complaining about hours and not getting weekends off, one tm who's as slow as molasses and then my closer, who is an angel and the best worker but feels put upon because she has to pick up the slack (she has every right to feel that way). I myself have to do all the vendor relations and salesplanners, in addition to them pulling me all over the store because "your responsibilities are over the entire store now" after being told "you need to focus on your own department".

Salesplanners are routinely tied and flexed and I've been told there are probably a dozen "permanent" endcaps that probably aren't permanent. I get zero support, except when I complain about it to our etl, who is a former softlines etl and has no idea how grocery works.

I haven't competed my wtv or gone through and done any backroom audits in weeks because I've been having to support backroom and pull cafs, cover gstl call ins and work the pulls eight hours straight.

On a side note, does anyone else have to flow their own meat and produce pallets?


----------



## Meli4Target (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, my CTL has dry market, p-fresh, mini-seasonal pets, and paper. she doesn't have chems though! 
i feel your pain trust me. Do what you can. Are you able to cross-train other tm's in your department? My store has 4 PA's plus 3 or 4 tm's who are market trained. 

on a side note..does anybody know the part number, for the rolling metro racks..the ones that you can use to put your pulls on. my store does not have enough!!


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 8, 2014)

You sound like you need more PA's...an A volume store should not have just one PA. We're a new B, and we've had two since we got our remodel (and we were a C for the longest time). At an A, you should have at least two, maybe even three full time PA's. That would take a lot of the pFresh responsibilities off of your shoulders. And to your PA who doesn't "want TL responsibilities", tell 'em to suck it up. Anything related to perishables is  THEIR responsibility, not a CTL's. 

We (the PA's/pFresh team) don't work any of the pallets from flow. We've always had one flow TM scheduled every pFresh truck day who owns produce and meat and will usually push it all himself, or give direction to other  TM's to assist him to push. Dairy and freezer is a multi-flow TM push, but we keep produce and meat to one or two people so it's more consistent.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 9, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> You sound like you need more PA's...an A volume store should not have just one PA.



We're actually on the cusp of going to a double A/A+. My store beats supers in comp% and regularly competes in sales with our supers.



InStocksQueen said:


> Are you able to cross-train other tm's in your department? My store has 4 PA's plus 3 or 4 tm's who are market trained.



Cross training happens when I have the time, but I'm regularly told to keep my hands off TMs that have the necessary mindset, patience and timeliness to work six pulls an hour and handle vendors, planners and task lists, because "they're necessary for (insert random workcenter, usually flow or electronics, here)" or "you don't get all the good employees".

My store has always had dry grocery, paper and pfresh under the CTL, but they recently added pets and chemicals to my "domain".


Staffing has always been an issue at my store. Our STL and ETL-Hr have been on job for about two years, at most. HR was an outside Target hire and our STL only ever worked low volume C and "D" stores. She has the mentality that CTLs are essentially extensions of the pfresh team and that pfresh team members are responsible for everything in the grocery block (dry, paper, food storage, freezers and the pfresh U), including all planners and some revisions.

Our flow TL can't control her team and their metrics are absolutely broken. They don't back stock any product, and commonly leave freight stashed away in inaccessible locations in the store where it won't be found for hours. It usually takes a team of five to six three or more hours to work just the freezer and dairy (deli and dairy temp groups) pallets.

Our ETL-Log had no control over any part of her workcenter, and is constantly brushing off any complaints about her TLs and TMs, when she isn't hovering over my shoulder telling me that everything I do is wrong.

My team is supposed to be cut somewhere in the 250 hour range, but we routinely have to make do with 180 hours or so, because flow can't control their overspending and my department "gets extra hours because you work your own produce and meat pallets".  That maths out to one opener, one mid and one closer, with myself (the "CTL", though I'm not paid CTL money, since they drug their feet and purposefully delayed my promotion from PA until after the org change did away with the CTL paygrade) usually having to play one of those roles.

So my opener has to: cull, sda, process qmos, and work one pallet of meat and two pallets of produce before eight am by themselves (M-W-F), in addition to the seven thirty autofills. On top of that, if it's a planner week, begin working on the planners I've mapped, tied, dropped in the gun, set up the shelving necessary in the fixture room and printed labels for.

I just wish Spot would quit peeing on my leg and telling me it's raining. I'm almost completely burnt out after a year. We also only have two hardlines TLs (of which I'm considered one) and two softlines TLs. We have a Senior TL in hardlines also, but she only works LOD shifts and has her head up her ass because she's busy schmoozing for an ETL position.

Sorry for the walls of text.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2014)

so i got a talking to today from the LOG-ETL, an a-hole, about not filling the bakery tables.

here is the story this weekend our FDC truck on Saturday was not finished we left 1 freezer pallet, we had 3  1/2 freezer pallets on Saturday, not to mention the 5 dairy, 3 produce, 1 meat, 1 banana pallets, and 196,000 in sales and on Sunday 213,000 in sales, so that freezer pallet is still in the freezer and will get done on Tuesday with Tuesday's pfresh truck.  We had 8 metros in the dairy cooler of backstock on Monday, today, morning so I worked them all out and got down to 3 metros by 1 PM of true backstock.  And did nothing with the empty bakery tables, well the log-etl didn't like this and wanted it filled.  We don't even get those disgusting blue-iced cookies in and the cookie and cream mini cupcakes are not coming in either.  most of the bread was on that pallet that the logitics-zone didn't finish on saturday.  I was told to pull off those bakery boxes and push them to the floor.
my answer was "yes sir" "right away sir" ... i would have liked to say something else but kept that to myself.  was I wrong to push dairy backstock metros  and not the bakery ??


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bakery table outs are no good. It really glares at you more than dairy, so getting it appropriately full should always be a priority. But alas, there's not enough time in the day to get everything done. As long as you can justify your decisions then you should be set. That said, if your ETL wants the bakery table filled, stop what you're doing and fill it. When there is more backstock left over and other things aren't getting done, you can at least say that you got the bakery table filled...which is all they asked you to do.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 19, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Bakery table outs are no good. It really glares at you more than dairy, so getting it appropriately full should always be a priority. But alas, there's not enough time in the day to get everything done. As long as you can justify your decisions then you should be set. That said, if your ETL wants the bakery table filled, stop what you're doing and fill it. When there is more backstock left over and other things aren't getting done, you can at least say that you got the bakery table filled...which is all they asked you to do.



The Key is to making sure the Bakery Table is STRICTLY filled to Capacity at all times. If it is you will usually always have some left in the Freezer, when it is over pushed and is thrown away because more was put out than you would sell, you will constantly have problems. 

I use Grey dots marked with the Capacity I put them under where the filler would place the first product making it easy to tell the capacity


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 19, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bakery table outs are no good. It really glares at you more than dairy, so getting it appropriately full should always be a priority. But alas, there's not enough time in the day to get everything done. As long as you can justify your decisions then you should be set. That said, if your ETL wants the bakery table filled, stop what you're doing and fill it. When there is more backstock left over and other things aren't getting done, you can at least say that you got the bakery table filled...which is all they asked you to do.
> ...



I do the exact same thing.

The trouble is when you have over zealous TMs that don't work in consumables.

I swear, every time we train a new TM on the meaning of gray dots I find one of them either asking me why I have outs on the table when it's full, or my dots go "missing", despite then being on the table and not the label strip.

Don't even get me started on flow team just throwing whole boxes of product up when the table isn't on end of season push. That's why they just put everything on a 3 tier these days and push it to my opener.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 19, 2014)

Our problem is not over-stocking. It used to be, but we made some modifications to our table (added baskets, capacity stickers, yelled at TM's, etc). so it's rare to see things overstocked. No, the problem is that the backstock is not getting backstocked in the freezer...kind of hard to fill the table when it's all sitting in 3 tiers and tubs all week. And it's scattered, so it's not like I can grab a cart and just repush. It's killing me.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 20, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Our problem is not over-stocking. It used to be, but we made some modifications to our table (added baskets, capacity stickers, yelled at TM's, etc). so it's rare to see things overstocked. No, the problem is that the backstock is not getting backstocked in the freezer...kind of hard to fill the table when it's all sitting in 3 tiers and tubs all week. And it's scattered, so it's not like I can grab a cart and just repush. It's killing me.



Do not even get me onto that. I could post a thousand words essay on why the lack of backstocking causes my hair to fall out faster and faster.

Even better is when you have a big metro, a tub,a flat and the ice vehicle full of multiple trucks worth of backstock.

Oh, and you can't forget the pallet/flat full of Starbucks and food ave stuff they over ordered on but never seems to get worked out.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 21, 2014)

How do you guys even have room to have all that stuff...Our freezer is super tiny and could only fit a few things before it would be full and you have to be able to put a pallet or two of freezer when the truck comes in.  Our backstock is always done.  Isnt this supposed to be one of the main functions of backroom...WTF is your backroom doing instead.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 21, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> WTF is your backroom doing instead.



Fornicating in the compactor.

wtF indeed.


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 21, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> WTF is your backroom doing instead.


Not getting the GM truck done. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 21, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> WTF is your backroom doing instead.



Hiding equipment, "forgetting" to check email for pogs and salesplanners and backstocking the previous two GM trucks in a panic because, "DTL/Logistics BP/Group Leader is walking the store, quick, we need to be green."


----------



## looseseal (Aug 21, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> I do the exact same thing.
> 
> The trouble is when you have over zealous TMs that don't work in consumables.
> 
> ...



We have one of those Dymo label makers in our TSC that we use to mark capacities rather than the grey dots. We just stick the number right on the paper label strips, that way there's basically no worries about anything falling off, or confusion about outs. It looks a little classier than the grey dots too.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 21, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Gulfcoast said:
> 
> 
> > I do the exact same thing.
> ...



We use a different color of dots.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 21, 2014)

It was either the DTL or the FBP who yelled at us for writing the capacities on labels on the slacks of the bakery gondola. Forgot which.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 22, 2014)

daninnj said:


> It was either the DTL or the FBP who yelled at us for writing the capacities on labels on the slacks of the bakery gondola. Forgot which.



Ya we used to have the Capacity...Until they got mad because it isnt brand and it was taken off.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2014)

I am mising my berry / grape pallet from Saturday, August 23rd,  did anyone receive an extra pallet of berries ???    It would have been 20 cases of strawberries, 10 red grapes, 3 green grapes, 1 black grapes, 3 blackberries, 6 blueberries, 10 raspberries and other stuff that was missing.

I am completely out of raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, strawberries (had about 4 0r 5 of them last night), red grapes, green grapes, black grapes --- all empty !!!  thanks FDC.

I have flexed the fruit cut spears over these locations and spread out the baged oranges and clementines.  We have the small bags of red and green grapes so that will last serveral hours today.

I will have to order tons of theses to come in on Tuesday, (probalby 2 pallets of just berries).


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 24, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> I will have to order tons of theses to come in on Tuesday, (probalby 2 pallets of just berries).



Which fdc are you served by? Sounds like mine. Cuts on every order, three days a week. My produce section is flex central.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to order tons of theses to come in on Tuesday, (probalby 2 pallets of just berries).
> ...



I'm from  the new FDC out of Columbus Ohio.

We ran out of everything, almost had a few fruit spears left and single oranges and 2 or 3 limes. 
don't worry we got 5 pallets of just produce today, hurray, now who's gonna work this out.... lol


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 26, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> I'm from  the new FDC out of Columbus Ohio.
> 
> We ran out of everything, almost had a few fruit spears left and single oranges and 2 or 3 limes.
> don't worry we got 5 pallets of just produce today, hurray, now who's gonna work this out.... lol



I'm sure they'll hold a smart huddle for you and have flow send some people over! /s


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> I'm sure they'll hold a smart huddle for you and have flow send some people over! /s



yeah, they already push dairy and freezer for an hour then run away to their areas as fast as they can.  No smart huddle for produce at our store, we PA's are left with push produce by ourselves, 
sometimes till the next day.


----------



## whippingboy (Aug 26, 2014)

All of our berries have been cut this week.  Haven't been sent to another store, just cut.  It looks silly with bagged apples there, but hey - no holes!


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 26, 2014)

Once, we got a SuperT's order of bananas, as well as our own. For reference, we are a C Volume that orders between 8-10 cases of bananas an order. I think there were over 20 boxes on the SuperT's pallet alone, haha. Needless to say, we ended up donating a TON of bananas that week!


----------



## RetailWorld (Aug 26, 2014)

After hearing the horror stories of an FDC store, I'm glad we're serviced by a DSD.  The screw ups aren't as bad as what I'm reading here.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 26, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Once, we got a SuperT's order of bananas, as well as our own. For reference, we are a C Volume that orders between 8-10 cases of bananas an order. I think there were over 20 boxes on the SuperT's pallet alone, haha. Needless to say, we ended up donating a TON of bananas that week!


Eight to ten seems high for a C volume.

I'm an A volume and we've got our banana ordering down. 8 to 9 per truck on M and W, 10 to 11 on F.

I'm guessing you're not a three truck PFresh though.

We once got two pallets of freezer and one of dairy for a super at my store. The super refused to take the product. Pricing had a really bad week.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 26, 2014)

We are a 3-truck-week store. I guess it's more like 8-9 most days, but yeah, that's what we order. And we don't really QMOS out a  ton. We're only a C volume, but our pFresh does a large amount of business. We used to order WAY more (like, 14 cases for our larger order) but I cut that down and now 8-10 is about right.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> After hearing the horror stories of an FDC store, I'm glad we're serviced by a DSD.  The screw ups aren't as bad as what I'm reading here.



C&S was a pain in the ass because we had to BCODE the casepacks. The FDC casepacks not only have barcodes, they also have the locations on them like the regular DC labels for general merchandise.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone else read we are getting Candy Corn/Cotton Candy flavored Grapes? What in the hell.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 26, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> RetailWorld said:
> 
> 
> > After hearing the horror stories of an FDC store, I'm glad we're serviced by a DSD.  The screw ups aren't as bad as what I'm reading here.
> ...


 Correction: SOME FCD's have the pic lables and barcodes. I believe only the newer ones were built with that capacity. My old store is serviced out of Iowa and we have to BCODE all of our FDC product.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > RetailWorld said:
> ...



I didn't realize that. We're serviced by the new FDC outside Columbus, which is also where our RDC is located.


----------



## wokkawokka (Aug 27, 2014)

^^ Yeah, I think that was just built recently and is one of the first ones to have that capability. I'd be totes jelly if I still worked at Spot.


----------



## whippingboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Anyone else read we are getting Candy Corn/Cotton Candy flavored Grapes? What in the hell.


I read they actually taste like cotton candy... haven't tried yet.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 27, 2014)

whippingboy said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else read we are getting Candy Corn/Cotton Candy flavored Grapes? What in the hell.
> ...



This is nuts, I have a feeling I am going to destroy my Guard-rails with this one. It might actually be the first thing I ever actually sample out to guests, just so I can see their faces when their mind is blown.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2014)

wokkawokka said:


> Once, we got a SuperT's order of bananas, as well as our own. For reference, we are a C Volume that orders between 8-10 cases of bananas an order. I think there were over 20 boxes on the SuperT's pallet alone, haha. Needless to say, we ended up donating a TON of bananas that week!


Banana bread, anyone?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> wokkawokka said:
> 
> 
> > Once, we got a SuperT's order of bananas, as well as our own. For reference, we are a C Volume that orders between 8-10 cases of bananas an order. I think there were over 20 boxes on the SuperT's pallet alone, haha. Needless to say, we ended up donating a TON of bananas that week!
> ...




A case of Popsicle sticks, 400 pounds of melted chocolate chips, some freezer space ---

"There's money in the banana stand."


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 27, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> After hearing the horror stories of an FDC store, I'm glad we're serviced by a DSD.  The screw ups aren't as bad as what I'm reading here.


Lol yes. My store is serviced by Denton, TX. The pick labels and aisle locations are nice but the way the stuff is loaded (in the dual temp trucks) is the worst. 
Then there's the way the pallets are built-meat on top of produce on top of dairy (and eggs). Good job, FDC! *slow clap*


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 27, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> RetailWorld said:
> 
> 
> > After hearing the horror stories of an FDC store, I'm glad we're serviced by a DSD.  The screw ups aren't as bad as what I'm reading here.
> ...


I, too, am serviced by Denton.

Yes, they are morons who couldn't tell their ass from a hole in the ground.

Organic produce?
Who needs plastic seperator sheets when you have three temp zones and four coolers on a single pallet?


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Denton FDC can't load a truck that makes sense from a store perspective to save their life. My store is consistently loaded as the first stop with two other supers on board. We routinely have to off load 15-20 pallets in addition to ours every truck day. Instead of loading chilled:frozen:chilled they tend to load all frozen in the nose of the truck and then all cooler after that. Ugh. I shouldn't have to unload two other super Ts' cool pallets just to get to my one or two frozen pallets.  Every single time. 

Then there's times they do segregate the trailer chilled:frozen:chilled, but then we have produce in the tail, frozen in the middle, and dairy in the nose...so now I still have to unload 2/3 of a full truck. I just hope the other stops realize that their pallets have been sitting out of temp for nearly an hour or more most days. And that's just in my store.

And then produce stacked with meat (which has poultry on top of other stuff half the time), no separation for organics half the time, dry and cool produce stacked on the same pallets all mixed up with dairy, bananas that routinely come in gray which is a sign of being kept too cold at some point, heavy stuff (cantaloupes, milk, watermelons) stacked on top of fragile stuff (eggs, mushrooms, other fruit).  The list goes on and on. 

We send feedback forms for every single trailer. They never get better. 

Also, many of the barcodes for frozen casepacks do not scan.


----------



## whippingboy (Aug 27, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> The Denton FDC can't load a truck that makes sense from a store perspective to save their life. My store is consistently loaded as the first stop with two other supers on board. We routinely have to off load 15-20 pallets in addition to ours every truck day. Instead of loading chilled:frozen:chilled they tend to load all frozen in the nose of the truck and then all cooler after that. Ugh. I shouldn't have to unload two other super Ts' cool pallets just to get to my one or two frozen pallets.  Every single time.
> 
> Then there's times they do segregate the trailer chilled:frozen:chilled, but then we have produce in the tail, frozen in the middle, and dairy in the nose...so now I still have to unload 2/3 of a full truck. I just hope the other stops realize that their pallets have been sitting out of temp for nearly an hour or more most days. And that's just in my store.
> 
> ...



I suppose it makes me feel better that we are not the only ones with the same issues... west coast.  At least they are consistent?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2014)

just wanted to update those who get tooo many B-A-N-A-N-A-S ... just tell your guest to go on the banana diet. lol


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, we have no bananas....


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 27, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> The Denton FDC can't load a truck that makes sense from a store perspective to save their life. My store is consistently loaded as the first stop with two other supers on board. We routinely have to off load 15-20 pallets in addition to ours every truck day. Instead of loading chilled:frozen:chilled they tend to load all frozen in the nose of the truck and then all cooler after that. Ugh. I shouldn't have to unload two other super Ts' cool pallets just to get to my one or two frozen pallets.  Every single time.
> 
> Then there's times they do segregate the trailer chilled:frozen:chilled, but then we have produce in the tail, frozen in the middle, and dairy in the nose...so now I still have to unload 2/3 of a full truck. I just hope the other stops realize that their pallets have been sitting out of temp for nearly an hour or more most days. And that's just in my store.



Lol so much this.
I think the record for pallets we've had to offload at my store before getting our pallets off is probably in the 20-25 range! So much wasted payroll!


----------



## consume (Aug 27, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good job, gf. You have a good ctl, which is plus. On vendors issues, partnered with your receiver & flagged them red for being late & having lack of product out. Thre is a lot of info on workbench about pa's. I would listen to your etl-hr & ctl on your stuff. Now, with fa stuff, talk to your etl-log to help get rid of fa stuff out of the freezer. The fa-tl needs to step up & fix the issues.


Couldn't have said it better. Keep up your hard work and stay close to your CTL.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 27, 2014)

@sigma7 
Gray
Goddamned
Bananas

If I'm not throwing away one or two cases every truck, it's pretty obvious they have new loaders.

Truck feedback forms are useless as tits on a boar. Been complaining about this for a solid year.


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> @sigma7
> Gray
> Goddamned
> Bananas
> ...


when they come in super green leave them capped for one day then stack them at the bottom once opened, but open up the plastic so they can breathe otherwise they'll get spots while green.. You might need to check your sft, if the ambient room is below 60 they will always turn gray


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 28, 2014)

consume said:


> Gulfcoast said:
> 
> 
> > @sigma7
> ...


...
We're saying or bananas come off the truck gray.

It's a long standing issue from our shared FDC.


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> consume said:
> 
> 
> > Gulfcoast said:
> ...


.. Trailer feedback forum?


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 28, 2014)

@consume 

I've personally put in probably two dozen forms over the last year. Receiving or Flow TL have each done probably twice as many as myself.

Denton is a black hole.


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 28, 2014)

Then there was the time they sent us bananas that had never made it to the ripening room before they shipped them. They never ripened, but if course we had already sold a couple cases by the time they told us they screwed up and we needed to QMOS them since they would never ripen.


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> @consume
> 
> I've personally put in probably two dozen forms over the last year. Receiving or Flow TL have each done probably twice as many as myself.
> 
> Denton is a black hole.


You're on the same DC I have, you might need to question the drivers and how well they are sealing the freezer wall because I only get grays one box in a month if that


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

Or how well the blanket is secured around them.. They only turn gray if they get cold


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 28, 2014)

I understand that it's mostly automated. So I would guess a lot of these problems stem from Target thinking it is efficient. 

Even our drivers complain about the terrible loads out of Denton.


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

The only problem I have with Denton is high risk food safety criticals up the ass.. And a badly built pallet from time to time... I dunno how far you are away from there but we're very far, maybe they have better precautions for further trips


----------



## sigma7 (Aug 28, 2014)

We get a pallet at least once ever couple of weeks that's built like an hour glass. facepalm. And high risk criticals all the time.


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol an hourglass.. But honestly, I have Denton and I very rarely get grays straight off the truck, I would start to question the drivers ability.. I've been at 2 stores, pa for 6mo and CTL for 4yrs, both Denton, very rarely have issues with bananas..


----------



## consume (Aug 28, 2014)

If they are visiting stores and not securing the walks correctly it will definitely cause graying from the freezer compartment


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't work at a Super Target or P fresh....however we do have an expanded frozen.dairy section.Why cant they put the pick labels on the boxes? such a pain when you have to make labels for them before you back stock any bs .


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 31, 2014)

For the past week when I order, the prompt for a qmos amount of highly perishable items no longer comes up.  Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 31, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> For the past week when I order, the prompt for a qmos amount of highly perishable items no longer comes up.  Is this happening to anyone else?


My PA was overjoyed to see that while she was firing the order. I told her to break guardrail as necessary and enjoy the the minutes or so she'd save by not having to bullshit qmos numbers for half the produce section.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 31, 2014)

Gulfcoast said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > For the past week when I order, the prompt for a qmos amount of highly perishable items no longer comes up.  Is this happening to anyone else?
> ...


 LOL Oh yes! I blew my guardrail up.  Good to know it's not just my store though.


----------



## peonTM (Aug 31, 2014)

Any one elses ben & jerry pint ice cream door always jumbled up.  No matter how many times I zone it up, only takes a day or two to get all screwed up again.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 31, 2014)

peonTM said:


> Any one elses ben & jerry pint ice cream door always jumbled up.  No matter how many times I zone it up, only takes a day or two to get all screwed up again.



*raises hand* yeeeeeup


----------



## peonTM (Sep 1, 2014)

The spreadsheet that shows the food delivery time and counts has been missing from workbench for last 2 weeks, anyone know if they discontinued it?


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 1, 2014)

peonTM said:


> The spreadsheet that shows the food delivery time and counts has been missing from workbench for last 2 weeks, anyone know if they discontinued it?


It's now on Redwire. A bit complicated to find it on there. Sign in, go to leader view , store view, then it's under logistics. Once it's been looked at though it seems to disappear.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 1, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> just wanted to update those who get tooo many B-A-N-A-N-A-S ... just tell your guest to go on the banana diet. lol



You could almost substitute the word "Banana" with "Cocaine" and the article would make just as much sense.


----------



## peonTM (Sep 1, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> peonTM said:
> 
> 
> > The spreadsheet that shows the food delivery time and counts has been missing from workbench for last 2 weeks, anyone know if they discontinued it?
> ...


Thanks for the info, Ill try to find tomorrow.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2014)

i find it on redwire as stated above , go to leader view, then top right change to my store then look for logistics flow and click on the 1st number there and go down to the bottom.  It only shows 25 items per page so by now we are on page 2 the upper right change from 1-25 to 26-50, as so on.  The old FDC spreadsheets are still there until someone ends up changing the status which our flow TL's do not have time or do not care.  so we have 2 pages of flow items for redwire.  I may go in and delete out old FDC deliver items to clear it up, if I am able to do that in redwire.  It took me 2 weeks to figure out redwire, and just did this last week.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with items that have been taken off pog yet remain active, so FDC keeps sending it to you? These are items that are not store ordered. It used to be that nop items went to discontinued status. I can of course MySupport each DPCI but what a time sucker that is!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 4, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> Anyone else having issues with items that have been taken off pog yet remain active, so FDC keeps sending it to you? These are items that are not store ordered. It used to be that nop items went to discontinued status. I can of course MySupport each DPCI but what a time sucker that is!



Are you talking about Freezer items? My Freezers are resetting soon, but I keep getting a few new items that are NOP that are on my pulls. They are all new and I am unfamiliar for them, so I am guessing they are part of the reset, so I send them back as backstock.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 5, 2014)

No not transition items.  I'm talking about items that were on planogram, we had a reset or revision, and they no longer have a spot on the salesfloor.  Ex: potato and macaroni salad.  No longer on planogram.  I can flex it out somewhere on the floor, or let it sit in the backroom and eventually expire, but since it's still "active", it will be replenished by FDC.  It's status *should* have changed to "discontinued" once it was decided that it would not be on future planograms.  This is how the process used to work.  Now, I have to MySupport each DPCI if I want it fixed.  I wanted to know if other stores have this situation as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 5, 2014)

When in doubt, flex to the floor. If you can think it can be sold, do it.


----------



## peonTM (Sep 6, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> i find it on redwire as stated above , go to leader view, then top right change to my store then look for logistics flow and click on the 1st number there and go down to the bottom.  It only shows 25 items per page so by now we are on page 2 the upper right change from 1-25 to 26-50, as so on.  The old FDC spreadsheets are still there until someone ends up changing the status which our flow TL's do not have time or do not care.  so we have 2 pages of flow items for redwire.  I may go in and delete out old FDC deliver items to clear it up, if I am able to do that in redwire.  It took me 2 weeks to figure out redwire, and just did this last week.


Thanks, found it. What a pain in the a@@


----------



## looseseal (Sep 6, 2014)

Our milk vendor is such a headache. You have one job... One. Stinking. Job.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 6, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Our milk vendor is such a headache. You have one job... One. Stinking. Job.


Who is your vendor?  We switched to Dean's/Country Fresh in January. Rough transition but finally getting better. Many times we've had bare shelves. Not a good way to build business in the grocery industry.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 9, 2014)

looseseal said:


> Our milk vendor is such a headache. You have one job... One. Stinking. Job.



lol..Im so glad my vendors boss will personally bring in whatever we run out of.  I have his personal # its fantastic.  My vendor left like 2o something gallons of fat free milk and overloaded us on whole milk so I think he accidently got mixed up between the two when putting it on the pallet.  Came in Sunday for closing and we had like 5 gallons on the shelf of the fat free SMH

Usually its the bread vendors I have trouble with because their product has such a small shelf life although today when I left it was jam packed and full


----------



## peonTM (Sep 23, 2014)

New produce set, a lot of new organic fruits and vegetables.  The bolthouse/naked juices got moved back to the opposite end of the row.  As of now we got a few new items, hope they send the other items in tomorrow, looks so empty.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2014)

we have no salads. I had to take down the magnetic pusher tray for the salads and flexed celery, cauliflower, romaine lettace, head lettace.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 24, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> we have no salads. I had to take down the magnetic pusher tray for the salads and flexed celery, cauliflower, romaine lettace, head lettace.


We've been out since Saturday.  This new FDC  and their in-stocks problems are really conducive to driving sales aren't they?  Pffffft


----------



## signingminion (Sep 24, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > we have no salads. I had to take down the magnetic pusher tray for the salads and flexed celery, cauliflower, romaine lettace, head lettace.
> ...


Ever since we can't order salads they've been shorting me. Hard. I've had days where all I have is leafy green or garden left. Eighteen facings worth.

We keep getting random nof items. AF hummus comes to mind. Last week it was the big box of nacho lunchables. We math then with sim and alert the team or donate if it hasn't come on pog after a couple weeks.


----------



## RetailWorld (Sep 25, 2014)

Cider came in finally!  Anybody else get a metric ton of the stuff?  We're going to end up QMOSing most of it, unless there is some insane markdown coming up.


----------



## consume (Sep 25, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> Cider came in finally!  Anybody else get a metric ton of the stuff?  We're going to end up QMOSing most of it, unless there is some insane markdown coming up.


Tpc, baby! Same thing I do with the giant card board box of pumpkins that are destined to end up unsold and rotten, without


----------



## peonTM (Sep 25, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > we have no salads. I had to take down the magnetic pusher tray for the salads and flexed celery, cauliflower, romaine lettace, head lettace.
> ...


No salads here either, wish if anything they would get rid of the taco mess on the meat wall, no one is buying that crap


----------



## RetailWorld (Sep 25, 2014)

consume said:


> RetailWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Cider came in finally!  Anybody else get a metric ton of the stuff?  We're going to end up QMOSing most of it, unless there is some insane markdown coming up.
> ...



Not orderable, so we can't TPC it.  I mean....I probably could, the system would let me.  But, supposedly, when the system sees that the item is on a markdown, it'll trigger replenishment more quickly.


----------



## peonTM (Sep 25, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> Cider came in finally!  Anybody else get a metric ton of the stuff?  We're going to end up QMOSing most of it, unless there is some insane markdown coming up.


Yes we got a lot in, there are gallons for the produce wall, and half gallons for the table.


----------



## consume (Sep 25, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> consume said:
> 
> 
> > RetailWorld said:
> ...


You can TPC all sorts of shit you can't order.. Pfresh mainly, and trigger all it likes, if it's selling, it's better than sitting


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 26, 2014)

consume said:


> RetailWorld said:
> 
> 
> > consume said:
> ...


Completely agree!  I TPC stuff that's not order-able all the time. The FDC short-date pushes so much product that's about to expire. Yesterday they sent 10 cases of Chiobani flips that outdate in 2 weeks. Better to TPC and get something for them than Qmos and get nothing.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2014)

90 cents for my flips


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2014)

we got salads today, I'll have to tpc them tomorrow.   We got 10 boxes of baby spinach, heart of romaine, 50/50, and they all expire 10/2, 5 days out.

still no pumpkins, got the mini pumkins.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 27, 2014)

We've been told tpc only after a mysupport or dtl email. Cause it does cause artificial replenishment. I have a three tier of cider left after the set plus filling two shelves in the simply balanced endcap where eggs belong.


----------



## Market (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I will take the opportunity to vent!
We went pfresh and it has been a rollercoaster.
Our CTL left. We don't get another. The HL-TL wants nothing to do with pfresh. He isn't even trained. Our ETL was trained but wont touch it. If we need help with anything we call the CTL at another store. There's only two of us. We would need one more person to be able to have open-to-close coverage, but the ETL doesn't want another TM with us. He doesnt even seem to want to crosstrain someone from another workcenter. Actually I tried going around talking to team members. Not a single TM wanted it because they know the BS we go through.
My partner pretty much gets the schedule he wants. I get tossed around and beat up. Every week I get a back-to-back close at 11p/open at 6-7a. I came up with a 2-week rotation that would make both of us happy, one of our HR-TMs came up with one in about 5 minutes that was great, but the two who make the schedule want to do it their own way. My partner has gotten 2 days off these past 7 days. Ive worked every day the past 7 days.
Most of our ETLs won't let us focus on food. They continually pull us to do morning/mid-day projects, then hit us on the freshness walks for stuff we didn't get done because of it. We have an LOD who tries to throw his/her weight around and get us to coupon/TPC stuff that doesn't need it just so he/she can buy it all up for cheap on his/her lunch break.
I've got so many stories already I could write a book. I love my job, but it's stuff like this that makes it so rough.
This thread is kind of bittersweet. I'm glad I'm not the only one getting ran ragged and having to put up with incredibly silly stuff. But I feel for all of you.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Sep 27, 2014)

Market said:


> ...


Let me be honest with you here.

I love working pfresh. I loved being a CTL. The last four months have been bad enough, with all the filling in for other work centers, lack of help or attention on my department, constant wars of priority between various LODs and their pet projects that I agreed to become a GSTL.

A position at my store that noone can seem to stay in for more than four months.

I'm frankly done dealing with all the associated mess out of HQ, Group leads, DTLs and STLs. I'll take dealing with redcards over not getting the support my team needs, and being told to my face that my department isn't a priority.

I loved my department and I loved my team. I want only the best for them, but they aren't going to get any attention until the whole thing falls apart on a steritech visit or the DTL has a shitfit, which won't happen with me being there because I actually did my job, as opposed to the other departments that just did the minimum required and played politics.

I'm going to miss pfresh. Assuming they don't make me some kind of hybrid GSTL/CTL when they realize there's noone stupid enough to take on the CTL role.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 28, 2014)

my store is great with pfresh a few hicups, but for the most part we manage truck to truck it somehow all gets pushed and done.  Saturday we had a 14 pallet truck that is huge and a norm on a saturday delivery, 3 flow tms scheduled.  Push all from 8:15 AM to 12 noon !! that means we get 3 soflines tms, 3 hardlines tms, 1 etl, 1 tl to push dairy and freezer pallets.  Saturday they pushed 5 dairy and 1 freezer pallet.  LEAVING 3 freezer pallets, which I was told would be worked out by flow tms on Sunday, today.  I myself did almost 5 pallets, I did 1 banana pallet (20 cases) 1 meat/ ambient pallet, 3 produce pallets.  I LEFT 3 carts of produce, for the closing PA to push, oh did i mention I also pushed regular milk from the milk truck (2 pallets) and specialty milk  (about 40 boxes) from the FDC truck.
It was a busy busy day but we got done 12 out of 15 pallets in less than 4 hours, you just have to do one box at a time and 1 pallet at a time, concentrate and work hard and things will get done.

Let your store know that other stores are a push all for pfresh, the more tms you get the faster you will get done.  On Tuesdays truck it is usually 9 pallets, 3 daiy and 2 freezer that is push all and we get all the presentation people to push these 5 pallets and it is done in 1 hour.  Then the PA does the other 4 pallets ( 1 banana, 1 meat/ambient, 2 produce), plus push milk.
It can be done if you have strong PAs that know how to push produce, instead of just opening the cooler doors and looking at the pallet in awe and then shutting the door and pushing CAFs.
On truck days CAFs do not need pushed, cuase what comes on the truck will fill the shelves, just push truck and leave CAFs for the closer.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> On truck days CAFs do not need pushed, cuase what comes on the truck will fill the shelves, just push truck and leave CAFs for the closer.



Wouldn't it be better to push out the older product from the CAFs before the truck comes with new product? See: FIFO.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 28, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > On truck days CAFs do not need pushed, cuase what comes on the truck will fill the shelves, just push truck and leave CAFs for the closer.
> ...


yes that is true, i glance over the caf as i am pushing produce and grab what i need.  But sometimes, the celery from the new truck gets pushed before the old celery.  But salads always push the old ones first.
Meat was done caf first then meat pallet and the remaing cafs sit for the closer same with amibent room it sits for the closer, once the ambient stuff from the truck is done.
As for dairy and freezer we push the morning auto cafs first then truck, the 11am to 3pm cafs just sit on the metros for the closer yo push.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > qmosqueen said:
> ...



Ok, I was confused because I didn't realize you were talking about the CAFs that drop after the truck is received. Don't mind me, I work in an overnight store.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a never ending battle as a tm. The tls switch so often and each one thinks they can "fix" it if we can all just try it their way...

...which seldom actual fixes anything. But it does change what's most broken at any given time.

It's a game of fix the biggest problem at a time. Which may mean the racks from Sat truck are still there Monday, because you had to do the produce pog Sat abd grab ice, push milk, backup, cover during room, order, cover electronics, pull furniture, help pull cafs, and take your own breaks.


----------



## Market Boy (Sep 28, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> 90 cents for my flips



$0.49 for my Lunchables!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2014)

so I TPC'd the Chobani "Watermelon" Yogurt to 50 cents !! since we have about 300 of them and they all expire on October 7th.

Now, the Chobani "Pumpkin" Yogurt keeps coming out on pulls, they both have the same DCPI, they are marked as "Seasonal" thanks headquarters.
So, I just put the pumpkin yougurt on a backstock cart and do not push it.  I'm sure my other PAs don't have a clue and will push it and some pumpkin yogurt will sell for 50 cents.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 3, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> so I TPC'd the Chobani "Watermelon" Yogurt to 50 cents !! since we have about 300 of them and they all expire on October 7th.
> 
> Now, the Chobani "Pumpkin" Yogurt keeps coming out on pulls, they both have the same DCPI, they are marked as "Seasonal" thanks headquarters.
> So, I just put the pumpkin yougurt on a backstock cart and do not push it.  I'm sure my other PAs don't have a clue and will push it and some pumpkin yogurt will sell for 50 cents.



Could you plaster a big note on the pumpkin cases - do not pull. Pull the watermelon flavor?  If your dayside backroom guys are good, like mine they can do that or try at least.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 4, 2014)

So... We have had a problem with our out of dates in the backroom, mostly because there isn't a soul in the world in my store who has time to cull it...

I have asked about switching out research to closing time, as it would make sense to have everything filled as much as it can BEFORE C&S arrives... this was before I was told that there was a time limit...

So I came up with this idea and I am hoping someone can poke holes in it so I can perfect it...

The Night before C&S arrives the Market Closer shoots a EXF for anything that is orderable in market to fill it to capacity...,.

EXFs are pulled(and pushed)

C&S arrives and ALL Produce and Meat is backstocked

Openning Market Team Member shoots research to fill Produce and Meat, from the C&S arrival.


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 4, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> So... We have had a problem with our out of dates in the backroom, mostly because there isn't a soul in the world in my store who has time to cull it...
> 
> I have asked about switching out research to closing time, as it would make sense to have everything filled as much as it can BEFORE C&S arrives... this was before I was told that there was a time limit...
> 
> ...



This is actually best practice.  Before every delivery, you should be purging out pretty much everything from the meat/produce coolers.  Typically before a delivery I'll look through the coolers and purge out what I know what will fit on the floor.

But what really works is dropping in a manual CAF for every perishable fill group the night before a delivery. That, combined with Consumable TM's/PA's who know their shit/CTLs walking the coolers, should accurately purge out old product. 

So...ideally....

Consumables TM drops EXF(They should be doing this anyways for F&F by 4)
Backroom TM drops manual CAF
CTL/PA walks backroom and purges as needed.

Though the CTL/PA should be walking backroom on a daily basis anyways for TPC'ing or couponing.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 4, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > So... We have had a problem with our out of dates in the backroom, mostly because there isn't a soul in the world in my store who has time to cull it...
> ...



I am 1 of two PAs at my store and I think I am the only one who ever walks the backroom for TPCs/Coupons and even before I shoot every order. The problem we have is that we never have time to purge the backroom, ever...


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 4, 2014)

_*BigEyedPhish*_ here are the routines we've developed to help with dated product in the backroom:

I walk the produce and meat coolers every morning for TPC opportunities and before I order to do a mini inventory.

Every morning after the autos are pulled, backroom drops and pulls a manual for the following: PRO1, PRO2 and MTCL. On truck days, they *add* in Dairy, Meat and Deli.  Does this completely fill those groups? No, but it helps.

Our truck team then scans for backroom locations while pushing everything except freezer.  This alleviates farther out dates getting pushed to the floor.  Yes, it's time consuming, but I have a very seasoned food truck team that gets through it quickly.  This has really really helped since we started it a couple months ago.  Occasionally when the truck comes late we have to choose not to scan some things. 

I work a truck one day a week, pushing it with them, then I backstock everything myself.  This really helps keep me aware of what's in the coolers. 

Everyone who backstocks is trained how to properly do this by dates i.e. if you have a case of Strawberry Yoplait in sec D01 and you're backstocking another one, put it to the right of that case. 

I get really vocal when there is backstock left in the cooler/freezer from the daily autos and cafs.  Got to get it located!  Occasionally on Saturdays, they won't be able to finish backstocking the truck, usually just the freezer.  One of the food truck people gets added in to come in on Sunday and do it. 

We are a C volume PFresh with trucks anywhere from 350-700 so how this would work for busier stores I don't know.  I am lucky to have a *really great food truck team*.  Most of them have been doing it since we remodeled 2 1/2 years ago and they work their butts off.  They keep me informed when they see large quantities of short dated product.  I also have a great back-up PA. 

Whew, this was long.  Hope this gives you some ideas though.


----------



## looseseal (Oct 4, 2014)

So this was the SDA the other day. I always thought the list was never supposed to be more than 50 items combined between the floor and backroom?


----------



## consume (Oct 4, 2014)

looseseal said:


> So this was the SDA the other day. I always thought the list was never supposed to be more than 50 items combined between the floor and backroom?


 I had 160, 270, 60, 80, today, usually 0, 40. All checklane candy. I've hit not found for every one. (Mentioned to GE/gstl they should look though)


----------



## consume (Oct 4, 2014)

I took over a block, along with g. I smash every complaint in this thread. (High volume)


----------



## looseseal (Oct 4, 2014)

That's what this one was, TONS of checklane candy, and then all of it's backroom locs. What a waste of time.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 4, 2014)

I had 4 days in a row in the 70's and 80's. Lots of expired candy. Tuesday it took me 1 & a half hours to do the SF.  Always bad at the 1st of the month


----------



## consume (Oct 4, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> I had 4 days in a row in the 70's and 80's. Lots of expired candy. Tuesday it took me 1 & a half hours to do the SF.  Always bad at the 1st of the month


I never had one above 32 in 4 years unless it had short dates that my pa or I put in.


Has everyone's been checklane candy? That's the only thing I've had, in massive numbers, since this started happening


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 4, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> _*BigEyedPhish*_ here are the routines we've developed to help with dated product in the backroom:
> 
> I walk the produce and meat coolers every morning for TPC opportunities and before I order to do a mini inventory.
> 
> ...



This wouldn't fly at my store as our Flow team has had a hell of a time helping out at all in Market... We usually get C&S at around 6am and we are lucky if we are done pushing it by 10am... let alone get it all backstocked...

I am in an AA Volume store with market easily our highest volume area. our trucks are usually in the 600-1200 range. The only time I really get time to ever walk the backroom is right before I shoot my order (I know what to TPC in the backroom from doing this as well).

Lately we have been tasked with pushing all of the overnight pulls as well which is usually a full metro of freezer, a full metro of Dairy as well as a 3 tiered cart, half to a full metro of produce, and maybe half a metro of meat.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 4, 2014)

I had checklane candy as well, what I did was, I printed a batch of labels for what checklane candy was in the SDA and gave a few copies of it to the GSTL to have their cashiers go through.. This after I just cleared the checklane crap that was in the SDA at 1 checklane..

SDA tasklists of 105 tasks are no fun.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2014)

looseseal said:


> So this was the SDA the other day. I always thought the list was never supposed to be more than 50 items combined between the floor and backroom?



9:46 AM your are doing the SDA late, I have to have it done by 7:15 Am ... but as long as it is done by 11 AM your store will not get dinged.
I had 50 the other day, 47 were at checklanes for gum and candy. lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > _*BigEyedPhish*_ here are the routines we've developed to help with dated product in the backroom:
> ...


I always push the morning auto cafs, that takes the longest and our store gets 1000-1500 truck 3 days a week.
so busy I put 8 miles in 8 hours on my fitbit.


----------



## looseseal (Oct 5, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > So this was the SDA the other day. I always thought the list was never supposed to be more than 50 items combined between the floor and backroom?
> ...



Technically speaking, I wasn't actually the one doing it that day, I just jumped in to help out  But before I left market I would do it early around 7am, or after my first break depending on what day it was (our list is usually super small or non-existent on weekends and non truck days for some reason).


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 6, 2014)

consume said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > I had 4 days in a row in the 70's and 80's. Lots of expired candy. Tuesday it took me 1 & a half hours to do the SF.  Always bad at the 1st of the month
> ...


Ya Monday, Tuesday and Thursday all had checklane candy on it...my SDA is usually not even above 25 and one day it was 58, then 45 then 49...rediculous.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 6, 2014)

looseseal said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



SDA is the very first thing I do in the morning...grab my walkie, pda and a cart and do the SDA.  Then I QMOS it all and then do pulls.  Saturday I had like 30 cartons of half gallon SB milk that was on the endcap expired....so much fun!!!!!

Fridays are a challenge though.  Have to do SDA, QMOS SDA, Pulls, Huddle, Freshness Friday, Break, QMOS freshness friday and backstock my morning pulls all before 9 because that is when C+S starts pushing and they need all the green racks clear.  OH and theres milk that comes in also that needs pushed...all 150 or so gallons.  OH and Culling...OH and usually meat coupons that werent done.  Then the order has to get done and I have to help push C+S...I just love Fridays.  Steritech decided to come on friday last time too, horray.  And we ALWAYS get transition and revision items on Friday even though my Plano team doesnt even set it til like Wednesday


Friday, Friday...sigh....I hate fridays


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to my Saturday. I wish I only got 150  milks  I get about 450 gallons of milk on Saturday plus a 14 pallet  FDC. Truck. These past three Saturdays are just killing me only 1 or 2 flow tms scheduled to push this is a joke!!


----------



## signingminion (Oct 6, 2014)

Every time headquarters decides to add an entire area to the sda over a week it blows up the sda. We've had 42+ all week. We rarely see more than 25. Took me an hour Thursday. But I pulled peanut m&ms from 2012. Yummy.

I always do the sda right after my cull to get it off the floor before we open. It's in the routine for 10:30. My one pa often doesn't get to it till after his lunch. The other does it right before lunch. I figure it's easier before we open and why leave expired food on the floor if you can remove it?

We used to do manual cafs the night before orders, but it didn't help and it really cut into the closing routine. I do a inventory before ever order. Counts by case pack and dates for arrival and when it has to last till. Works well if you know what we need for that time frame. Not so much if you just order more of the sale items, even if they won't sell.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 6, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Welcome to my Saturday. I wish I only got 150  milks  I get about 450 gallons of milk on Saturday plus a 14 pallet  FDC. Truck. These past three Saturdays are just killing me only 1 or 2 flow tms scheduled to push this is a joke!!



Thats alot of milk O_O....also unlike alot of newer stores my Pfresh backroom is in the back of the store and Pfresh is in the front so I have to go through mini seasonal/seaonsal and then through all of dry market to get to the Pfresh area


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 6, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> Every time headquarters decides to add an entire area to the sda over a week it blows up the sda. We've had 42+ all week. We rarely see more than 25. Took me an hour Thursday. But I pulled peanut m&ms from 2012. Yummy.
> 
> I always do the sda right after my cull to get it off the floor before we open. It's in the routine for 10:30. My one pa often doesn't get to it till after his lunch. The other does it right before lunch. I figure it's easier before we open and why leave expired food on the floor if you can remove it?
> 
> We used to do manual cafs the night before orders, but it didn't help and it really cut into the closing routine. I do a inventory before ever order. Counts by case pack and dates for arrival and when it has to last till. Works well if you know what we need for that time frame. Not so much if you just order more of the sale items, even if they won't sell.



Ya its way easier if you have checklane stuff...I made that mistake on one of the days and had to backup like 3 times while checking dates...and this was before 10.


----------



## peonTM (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes check lane sdas were loads of fun this past week, 79 0ne day.
Found some outdated Hershey bars from October 2010!! They were in the bottom of a box in one of the higher number checklanes rarely used.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 6, 2014)

peonTM said:


> Yes check lane sdas were loads of fun this past week, 79 0ne day.
> Found some outdated Hershey bars from October 2010!! They were in the bottom of a box in one of the higher number checklanes rarely used.



I didnt find much ...found a few here and there that were a few months old but thats it...most of the stuff I found was from August


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Attack of the checklane SDA again today lol.

Just thought I'd share this here...My store is piloting a new ordering process, by which I mean that we are ordering even less now. So in addition to not ordering salads, garlic, and non weighted fresh meat, we no longer order cut fruit, cut vegetables, or herbs.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've got 99 problems and all of them are turkey.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! 3 Pallets of turkey.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2014)

99 problems, wow I guess ours will be here soon too. Right now I have no room in the freezer, with 8 metros of backstock from Saturdays and Tuesday's truck.

hmm, they all look like those damn Market Pantry turkeys which do NOT sell. ALL that sells are the Butterball Turkeys.

I also don't see much bakery backstock in that freezer, we have 2 aisles of bakery backstock, lol.


----------



## looseseal (Oct 15, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Attack of the checklane SDA again today lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd share this here...My store is piloting a new ordering process, by which I mean that we are ordering even less now. So in addition to not ordering salads, garlic, and non weighted fresh meat, we no longer order cut fruit, cut vegetables, or herbs.



I wonder how long it'll be until everything in Pfresh is HQ replenished. It certainly seems like that's the route they're going.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2014)

looseseal said:


> I wonder how long it'll be until everything in Pfresh is HQ replenished. It certainly seems like that's the route they're going.



wow, I can't wait for this to happen.  We already are out of salads every couple of days.  If this happens then I'll  run out of berries and grapes, HQ doesn't have a clue how to order, I always order over the guardrails.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 16, 2014)

We still order berries, grapes, apples, oranges, cauliflower, tomatoes...all bulk produce by the each, but we don't order any cut veggies or fruit...no fruit tubs/trays, no bags of veggies/trays.

We're just going to have to make sure that our OHs are 100% (I'm probably going to have my PA start shooting research the morning of an order so that the counts update in time for drops at the FDC...or maybe just daily to be safe) and that our rotation is 100% all the time. The replenishmen system is supposedly going off the amount they sent with each exp date and assuming a perfect FIFO when it look at our OHs. Supposedly anyway.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's actually five pallets. Way too much turkey.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 16, 2014)

@sigma7 you should check to make sure each pallet has your store number on them.  Just incase, you might have gotten some other stores Turkeys.

We only got 2 boxes of MP Turkeys today.


Also, time to TPC those Turkeys to 49 cents per lb... start weighing them now, lol.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 16, 2014)

OH NO  dont tell me autoshipments have begun on turkeys   I ordered the MP breasts because they are on TPC but we only sell butterball for the most part..


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not putting my Turkeys out till Plano sets  the revisons for the bunker... hmmm that will take awhile.  
I still have the new Clausen pickles hanging out in the meat cooler for over a week now.  
Also have some new turkey dinners that are still NOP hanging out in the dairy cooler "deli" shelves, waiting for plano to do their revisons.  
I sure wish Plano had enough TMs to get all their revisions done.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 17, 2014)

They're all ours. My FDC has old prices, so they shipped them all out to stores to relabel. Getting another push the week after next. Apparently the FDC sees nothing wrong with this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> They're all ours. My FDC has old prices, so they shipped them all out to stores to relabel. Getting another push the week after next. Apparently the FDC sees nothing wrong with this.



Like no room in the freezzer and will have to qmos and donate those Turkeys to the local food bank.  That's what I'm gonna do if we get to many Turkeys, not gonna wait, donate 2 Turkey's a day.  Right now I'm fine, only 2 boxes I think 4 to 6 Turkeys, so not bad yet, but I fear our Turkey Pallets are coming either Saturday or Tuesday.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Everything is already over half off. And I'm not reweighing them again. Not to mention that they wanted us to reweigh all of them in one day. Um...no. We'll reweigh them as we stock them.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 17, 2014)

Our pallets came yesterday when I was off...Im on my lunch break right now.  We had 2 huge normal freezer pallets and 2 huge turkey pallets.  Have to finish my order when I clock back on and thankfully at least the MP side is set so some of the MP Turkeys can go out...Ill probably have to demerch the other side and put the butterballs there.

Dont you guys love fridays in market?

For me
Have to push out all the morning autofills
Have to backstock said autofills
Have milk coming in so I always have to fill like half a pallets worth of milk to the floor
Have freshness friday which takes 20-30 minutes-  Today I had almost 2 carts worth of snack product, half vendor
Have order to do
Have to help C+S because they never finish on Friday if im done


HORRAY...Fridays are awesome


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm demerching the meat bunker and putting that product in one door of the meal solutions salesplanner. Flipped the promo bunker to frozen so I can merch butterball there until I get hams. So I'll have butterball in the promo and frozen beef bunkers. Demerching the seasonal bunker as well. So value and seasonal bunker will be MP. They're priced to move and a couple people bought some yesterday, so hopefully they starting making their way out the door this weekend.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 17, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I'm demerching the meat bunker and putting that product in one door of the meal solutions salesplanner. Flipped the promo bunker to frozen so I can merch butterball there until I get hams. So I'll have butterball in the promo and frozen beef bunkers. Demerching the seasonal bunker as well. So value and seasonal bunker will be MP. They're priced to move and a couple people bought some yesterday, so hopefully they starting making their way out the door this weekend.



We only have 2 sides to our bunker, dont have the third front location.  

One side is supposed to be ALL MP stuff...which BTW they only autoshipped the 10-14lb turkeys...not one turkey over 14LBS but we have loads and loads and loads of the 10-14lbs.  

The other side for whatever reason has a bunch of other crap and then butterball at the end....doesnt make since to me since the butterball is maybe 1/2 to 1/4 of the total space in the bunker even though it sells the best.  Most likely will demerch everything and flex butterball into that spot so one side is all butterball and the other is MP


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have four bunkers. After flexing all of them I now have the front and one side set with butterballs, one side market pantry, and the back side is all market pantry turkey breasts. I still have three pallets of all weight butterballs, one pallet of the 5-9 lb breasts, and a couple other cases of market pantry turkeys.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone else receive a Pallet and a half of Halloween Bakery?

We got at least 20 cases of just the orange halloween cookies. ugh.

"Make room for Turkey's they said"


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 24, 2014)

We haven't yet, but I'll be looking for them tonight lol. Push those suckers out to mini seasonal. If you push them, they will sell.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 24, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> We haven't yet, but I'll be looking for them tonight lol. Push those suckers out to mini seasonal. If you push them, they will sell.



I pushed about half of it yesterday and still have a flat, lol. I TPC'd them for the week way cheaper than our ad even specifies..


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 24, 2014)

no halloween bakery, but maybe Saturday or Sunday when we get our weekend trucks.... 
yes we use to get just 1 truck on Saturday about 14 pallets, now it is divided into 2 days, about 7 pallets each day.  BUT no one to work on the Sunday truck they are all doing AD setup. So, about 3 palletes get turned over to smart huddle on Monday.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 25, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Anyone else receive a Pallet and a half of Halloween Bakery?
> 
> We got at least 20 cases of just the orange halloween cookies. ugh.
> 
> "Make room for Turkey's they said"


I begged for a section on x5 next to the candy they flexed out. Got a dozen of the fifteen cases they sent.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 25, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else receive a Pallet and a half of Halloween Bakery?
> ...



I have about 5-6 different spots scattered around the entire store of just halloween Bakery, got it all out besides a challenge 3 tier cart I put together.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 26, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> coolerqueen said:
> 
> 
> > BigEyedPhish said:
> ...


Cane in today and realized there were boxes I didn't see the other day. So we got close to two dozen and I got out half. I will be refilling x5 and flexing like crazy to try and push the rest out.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 26, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > coolerqueen said:
> ...



Finally got all mine out today, just in time for my 50 cases of turkeys to come in


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2014)

can not find my halloween cookies, I have 10 metros of backstock in my freezer, 1 red tub and 1 pallet left over from todays truck, not to mention the pallet of ice we have in our freezer.  There is no room to move in there and really NO room for Turkeys.  I keep telling my CTL and the ETL-BR  that the Turkeys are coming, just to keep them on their toes, but they only backstocked 2 carts in the freezer in last 7 days. lol


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 26, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> can not find my halloween cookies, I have 10 metros of backstock in my freezer, 1 red tub and 1 pallet left over from todays truck, not to mention the pallet of ice we have in our freezer.  There is no room to move in there and really NO room for Turkeys.  I keep telling my CTL and the ETL-BR  that the Turkeys are coming, just to keep them on their toes, but they only backstocked 2 carts in the freezer in last 7 days. lol



They will learn once the turkeys arrive, are they newer?

They will learn that you shoot your order for what you sell, not for how much room there is in the freezer because "my toesies get cold"

For what we sell I totally murdered my guardrails today, it asked me for 1 case of 20-24lbs butterballs..

I ordered 10


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2014)

we are not even ordering the Turkeys yet.
only recieved the initial push of 2 boxes of MP turkeys.  I think we will set the turkey bunkers the week of 11/2, but I might convince my CTL to set it on Halloween, this Friday.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 26, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> we are not even ordering the Turkeys yet.
> only recieved the initial push of 2 boxes of MP turkeys.  I think we will set the turkey bunkers the week of 11/2, but I might convince my CTL to set it on Halloween, this Friday.


We set ours the night of inventory last Mon, also when we worked through the price changes on them. I will not be ordering more til we sell some.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 26, 2014)

We never got an FDC push, I underordered last year (was one of my first orders ever and stayed within our "guardrails" or Failrails if you will.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 28, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We never got an FDC push, I underordered last year (was one of my first orders ever and stayed within our "guardrails" or Failrails if you will.




One thing I have learned is you can never have enough Butterball Turkeys or MP Turkey Breasts...we barely sold any MP turkeys last year.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 28, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > We never got an FDC push, I underordered last year (was one of my first orders ever and stayed within our "guardrails" or Failrails if you will.
> ...



I think our highest order number for turkeys last year, was about 110 cases rofl. At the very end of the season we only had to TPC about 25 or so MP turkeys...


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2014)

We got our turkeys in today.  It was cause I just went ahead and ordered 10  boxes this past Tuesday. I wasn't waiting for the FDC to push them   I set the 2 bunkers up with them and ordered more to come in   Now I'm ordering butterball only to get a good amount of back stock.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 4, 2014)

EPIC FAIL this past weekend !! we still had 3 freezer and 1 1/4 dairy pallets on Monday AM. they worked out 2 freezer Monday AM, so going into Tuesday's FDC truck we have left over 1 freezer and 1 1/4 dairy to work out with that truck.

The only area that looked good was the pfresh valley and produce, since that is the PAs responsibility at our store.

No eggs all day Sunday, very little half gallon specialty milk and yogurt and lunch meat look like it was picked over at a flea market. We had the stuff is was just on pallets not pushed. lol our STL is clueless when it comes to food.

EDIT: I WAS WRONG THINGS DID NOT COME CLEAN ON TUESDAYS TRUCK.
It looks like things are getting back to normal today, so should recover nice, but guest who shopped this weekend probaly won't be shopping here for their thanksgiving dinners.
PAs kick but at our store.  It's alwasy the Logitics Zone who had 1 or 2 newbies  scheduled to push 6 pallets, WTF.


----------



## Owl (Nov 4, 2014)

Question: What is the difference between a PA and a Market Team Member (salesfloor tm just always stuck in market basically)? In my store they seem to be interchangeable except that TMs don't open as often (we still do sometimes,  and we are still expected to do the milk/liquor/food order when we do). And the PA makes more money. 

I've asked before but I'm asking again because lately our PA has been leaving all of the morning pulls for the closer to do. Other than convering electronics breaks,  I dont know what he is doing all day that would make him leave us with the two biggest pulls of the day, every day.  (Yet he tells us not to let the LOD pull us for other areas at night because he's coming in to too big of a workload! )When I have opening shifts I have times where I get bored,  so I don't get it.  Does he have more responsibilities than us sales floor people?   He used to be the hardest worker but I guess maybe he's just getting burnt out since we no longer have a market TL...


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 4, 2014)

Owl said:


> Question: What is the difference between a PA and a Market Team Member (salesfloor tm just always stuck in market basically)? In my store they seem to be interchangeable except that TMs don't open as often (we still do sometimes,  and we are still expected to do the milk/liquor/food order when we do). And the PA makes more money.
> 
> I've asked before but I'm asking again because lately our PA has been leaving all of the morning pulls for the closer to do. Other than convering electronics breaks,  I dont know what he is doing all day that would make him leave us with the two biggest pulls of the day, every day.  (Yet he tells us not to let the LOD pull us for other areas at night because he's coming in to too big of a workload! )When I have opening shifts I have times where I get bored,  so I don't get it.  Does he have more responsibilities than us sales floor people?   He used to be the hardest worker but I guess maybe he's just getting burnt out since we no longer have a market TL...



First of all he NEEDS to be doing the morning autofills its part of the opening routines.  If he just is leaving the 12's and later thats fine, I do all the time as 3 days out of the week we are still in the middle of C+S or there isnt all that much to even push out anyway thus wasting time going from one side of the store to the other.

Here are things I do in the morning
SDA+QMOS from SDA
Check and QMOS any meat/bakery that the closer didnt QMOS
Deep Cull Produce
Work out Morning pulls and meat coupon when I push out meat if the closer didnt do it the night before
Clean up all my cardboard and throw it into the bailer to be crushed
Huddle at 8 (Lead Freshness Friday and QMOS the whole bin we inevitably find on fridays)
Check REDWIRE/Workbench for any relevant items.  Mondays I check survey results
Reshop when I come back from break
Push out milk and eggs so they are full.  On Tuesday and Friday I swear I must push out 150-200 gallons of milk and my milk cooler is at the other end of where my backroom is.  Everyone else only seems to do the milk half the time if even that so I usually end up pushing all our milk for the most part.
Backstock all my morning pulls because backroom will just leave the backstock and throw up the 12 pulls and it makes the green racks full
Receive C+S if it is Sunday, Tuesday,Thursday and stage product in appropriate cooler
Do the order if it is Sunday, Tuesday or Friday
On Monday and Friday I usually have to help C+S push for the last 2-3 hours of my shift otherwise it doesnt get done.  Usually Friday I am helping C+S push from 11 til 2:30
Vendor Survey on Monday (this is pretty quick like 10 minutes maybe)
Every month set the Wine Endcaps on a Tuesday or Wednesday.  Today I set Pfresh Sidecap, Bakery location, Front Endcap by Wine and Back endcap by wine.
Fill baskets since they will almost ALWAYS be empty at some point when I am there in the morning.
Coordinate with Plano TL, Receiving TM the vendor sets to make sure Vendors know when Product is coming up.  Usually I will find time each week to sit down and go through online Planogram and find any POGS with vendor product on them and we have a folder in receiving for each vendor to check during the week so they know what is coming up.
Cleaning if I ever actually have a spare second...which in the last few months I have not had
Backup Cashier or Grab Carts
Do TPCS

Set other various salesplans and do other tasks.  In my last 4 shifts I have set, pulled and pushed(everything by myself) 2 front endcaps in market, 4 wine endcaps, and 3 sections of savor spot.  When the turkeys came in I flexed the butterballs out so they were all across the whole bunker instead of only 1/2 of it.  Also had to relabel every turkey we had and take them off the 2 pallets we had and put them in the open stock locations in the freezer where we have all of our frozen meat.  That was so much work

Market TMs I think generally close and are more responsible for making sure the afternoon pulls get complete and the zone is done.  Then at the end of the night making sure meat coupons and culling is done.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Could be burnout. Really, PAs should be the ones doing the ordering and TPCs. They also should be doing the morning cull and Meat coupons.

What sets them apart from a market team member is inventory management through ordering and pricing (coupons and TPCs). These responsibilities are why PAs are paid more. They should also be a leader when it comes to food safety. Anyone working on the sales floor should know how to cull, FIFO, work pulls from the coolers and freezer, one line date, print scale labels, QMOS, etc. Whether or not they are actually expected to do these things kind of varies from store to store; but, in the most successful PFresh stores I've seen and know of freshness, food safety, cleanliness, food processes, sales...everything food is a full store effort.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

@pfreshdude actually the way the routines are worded, flow should be working out the autofills, PA is responsible for the QMOS batches at 730. Verbatim from the routines: Ensure morning autofill is pushed. Work 730 autofill from QMOS.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> @pfreshdude actually the way the routines are worded, flow should be working out the autofills, PA is responsible for the QMOS batches at 730. Verbatim from the routines: Ensure morning autofill is pushed. Work 730 autofill from QMOS.



How does flow have time to push pfresh autofills.  We only also have flow 3 times a week and the pulls dont even get started til a little after 6.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Who pushes the rest of your stores autofills in the morning? That's who should be pushing them.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Who pushes the rest of your stores autofills in the morning? That's who should be pushing them.



Our 2 backroom TMs....

Am I actually one of the few PAs or people who work in pfresh who pushes autofills in the morning?  I thought this was a pretty standard thing for the opener to do.  When I went for training before we launched PFresh that store was the same way we do ours


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

All I'm saying is that logistics is allocated the hours to push autofills. All the autofills except for the 730am batches. If you have to push the morning pulls to ensure that they are done then that's what you have to do. My PAs push the autofills as well, but that doesn't mean they _should_ be the ones pushing them.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> All I'm saying is that logistics is allocated the hours to push autofills. All the autofills except for the 730am batches. If you have to push the morning pulls to ensure that they are done then that's what you have to do. My PAs push the autofills as well, but that doesn't mean they _should_ be the ones pushing them.



If they arent getting done at that posters perticular store then that opening PA needs to do them though.  

Also I wouldnt want anyone outside my market team to even do the autofills, especially the backroom.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Backroom is also supposed to one line date any items that are thaw and sell, but that never happens lol. And that's best practice haha.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Backroom is also supposed to one line date any items that are thaw and sell, but that never happens lol. And that's best practice haha.



Backroom is prob supposed to do alot of things they arent doing at my store...sigh...like BACKSTOCKING MY MORNING PULLS!!!!  GRRRR


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

We backstock our cats for the coolers and freezer. It helps, since no one in Backroom goes into the coolers for any reason other than to pull batches. So yeah, I know your pain.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 4, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> We backstock our cats for the coolers and freezer. It helps, since no one in Backroom goes into the coolers for any reason other than to pull batches. So yeah, I know your pain.


We backstock our CAFs too.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 5, 2014)

Autofills should be pushed and one before we PAs even arrive at the store at 6am...

There is a reason they drop at 4:30 or whatever, When they are pushed they can be culled through and then everything that was pushed on those pulls can be culled out that needs to be.

The SDA should never be done until the Overnight PFresh Pulls are done (which doesn't drop until 6am), just how many items do you have on that pull that are sitting there unlocated that will NOT be in the SDA?

Judging by many people here all of our stores are VERY different, be it because we have different volumes or different responsibilities...


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2014)

First of all I made a mistake on the truck that it was coming clean on Tuesday. No Tuesday's FDC truck was another epic fail,  only 1 flow TM to push the truck. Right now we have
2 and 1/2 dairy pallets and 2 freezer pallets just sitting  from Tuesdays truck and we get another truck on Thursday, not sure where in the freezer they will put those 3 pallets of freezer, with the 14 metros, 2 tubs and 1 flat of backstock in there.
What hours were allocated to push a 800 piece pfresh truck only 8 hrs for 1 TM ? I guess things don't get done when the ETL-LOG is on another vacation.
The ambient, bananas, meat, produce, specialty milk is done cause that is the PA responsilblity at our store.  Also, push 200 gallons of milk, from 2 full pallets.

As for autofills, the flow TMs push them ONLY on truck days at my store, we as PAs have to push them on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday.  This cuts into the normal opening routine.
The closer has to do a deep cull in the pfresh valley so the opener bascially only has to look at the berries and bananas.  But most times depending on who closes that never happens.
Just like the salads need fifo'd and I know who doesn't do that, lol.
We backstock, the ambient, meat, pro cooler.  The dairy and freezer are on the backroom to backstock, just do not have the time.  I sometimes backstock 1 or 2 metros in dairy when I close, cause I can super zone fpresh, lunchmeat/lunchables/hotdogs, eggs/creamer, yougurt/juice and the 5 freezer aisle in like 1 1/2 hours.

lol, I always always do the SDA first thing after my cull.  We have to have it doen by 7:15 for the 7:30 cafs to fall.  I always look at the stuff on the auto fills as I push them to not put expired stuff out on the shelves. Why do you need to cull through stuff coming out on autofills ??? You should always look at what you put on the shelf, including expiration dates !
sometimes the autofills are not pulled until 6AM.

this time of the year is the most stressfull for a PA, so please give us some slack and help us out.  I need a team of 10 people to get my truck caught up.
But hey we have a BIG visit on November 18th, so I'm sure we will be clean by then or NOT.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone at my store forgot to do the order.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2014)

it doesn't matter most everything these days is either headquarter ordered or just FDC push.  So, you may be out of strawberries for 2 days, flex over what you have of grapes.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 6, 2014)

The only autofill flo does for us is dairy and frozen, we do produce, meat and bakery. Flo does not always do their autos, so we do them if we can or have the inclination...it goes back and forth. Every new ctl it changes. We are a 6am truck store now which further impacts that.

My market c&s person is responsible for backstocking produce, meat and deli-deli is pushed by flo, meat and produce by market. Flo backstocks bakery but the market person pushes and monarchs it.

Sda is scheduled in our routine at like ten am. I do it after the cull in the morning, at about 7am. My closer doesn't cull, tpc or coupon. They are just salesfloor tm willing to work in market. Opener does all that. Plus push milk. 

I have issues with my fellow pas not getting the autos pushed, let alone and cafs. Or getting a good cull, or couponing all the meat...it's a fight. And between the three ctls and two etls I've been through since moving to market it's impossible to set a standard and hold people to it. The only bargaining chip I have is steriotech standards and state or federal law. Every other best practice can be fought with "own your business"


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 9, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> First of all I made a mistake on the truck that it was coming clean on Tuesday. No Tuesday's FDC truck was another epic fail,  only 1 flow TM to push the truck. Right now we have
> 2 and 1/2 dairy pallets and 2 freezer pallets just sitting  from Tuesdays truck and we get another truck on Thursday, not sure where in the freezer they will put those 3 pallets of freezer, with the 14 metros, 2 tubs and 1 flat of backstock in there.
> What hours were allocated to push a 800 piece pfresh truck only 8 hrs for 1 TM ? I guess things don't get done when the ETL-LOG is on another vacation.
> The ambient, bananas, meat, produce, specialty milk is done cause that is the PA responsilblity at our store.  Also, push 200 gallons of milk, from 2 full pallets.
> ...



I wish we only had to zone pfresh and freezers...they made the closing market team be responsible for zoning G6-G39 which is all Coolers, Freezers, Pfresh and the entire dry market section

And by closing market team..I mean the one unfor TM that has to close haha.  Especially when that TM has to be pulled to do other workcenters like Electronics or Backroom because of callouts or breaks or what have you

Also has anyone ordered any turkeys yet...my backroom is still stuffed with them and theres only like 2 weeks til thanksgiving..


----------



## signingminion (Nov 9, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I made a mistake on the truck that it was coming clean on Tuesday. No Tuesday's FDC truck was another epic fail,  only 1 flow TM to push the truck. Right now we have
> ...


Couple years ago they wanted me to have two flats worth of turkeys out back. On flats, not on the located racks. Never again. I keep one or two cases of each bug size, one if the smaller, two or three of breasts and the turkey in a bag. And I don't order more till they start selling.

If course I have idiots ordering with me this year so we well see how much they screw it up. Usually it's forgetting unless reminded or ordering sale items just cause they are on sale...even if we can't give that item away.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2014)

i have been ordering the 20-24 butterball, 4 cases. 18-20 butterball 4 cases, and the MP Turkey breast, 4 cases.  I have ordered the MP 10-12, 12-14, 14-16, 16-18, 18-20 and 20-24 but only got the initial order and the last 2 orders none have come in for Market Pantry, we only get the Turkey Breast.  I get what I order for Butterball.

We have sold about 10 Turkeys so far (all butterball and the bigger the better) and probably 20 of the MP turkey breast.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 9, 2014)

We've sold 25-30 *cases* of the turkey breast already. When they go in the ad it's hard to keep them in stock. I've got them in an endcap as well as the bunker. Just wish they weren't still coming in labeled at .99 #. Pain in the ass to relabel so many. 

We've sold a decent amount of the Butterballs so far. Not much of the Market Pantry.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a question about ordering Turkeys, I'm sure this was on redwire but I haven't had a chance to check it.

I order the Butterball turkeys and Market Pantry Turkey breast and they all come in for what I order, no problems.

I order the Market Pantry Turkeys and only got the initial order which are ALL gone now that they are advertised.
In the PDA it says my order is still there for each dcpi.  I ordered: 3 (10-12 lbs), 2 (14-16), 1 (16-18),  2 (18-20), 3 (20-22), 4 (22-24) ... but receive none and that is what is still
in the system when I go to order them again.

Is there a redwire notice that says anthing about this ??

thanks in advance whoever answers me, much appreciated.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 11, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> I have a question about ordering Turkeys, I'm sure this was on redwire but I haven't had a chance to check it.
> 
> I order the Butterball turkeys and Market Pantry Turkey breast and they all come in for what I order, no problems.
> 
> ...



Yes there was a redwire about it. Dpci's changed because they combined some of the weights. There is 10-12, 12-16, 16-20 and 20-24. I don't know the Dpci's off the top of my head but our label strips for the bunker had the old ones and the new ones on it. You could print all labels from the pog # and see if you can get them.

If that doesn't work I can get them for you in the AM when I go in.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks I will check tomorrow when I close


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 11, 2014)

I've gotten to know them by heart..
226-05-0001 = 10-12
226-05-0010 = 12-16
226-o5 -0011 = 16-20
226-05-0012 = 20-24


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I've gotten to know them by heart..
> 226-05-0001 = 10-12
> 226-05-0010 = 12-16
> 226-o5 -0011 = 16-20
> 226-05-0012 = 20-24


Thanks  soooo much for evryones help. You guys are the best. I only have 6 mp turkeys left


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 11, 2014)

Im shocked people are selling through their turkeys..I filled the bunker up 2 weeks ago and the only thing we sold is the breasts and a few turkeys here and there


----------



## signingminion (Nov 11, 2014)

Us too. Not much moving at all...the lack of label strips could have something to do with it though.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 12, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> Us too. Not much moving at all...the lack of label strips could have something to do with it though.



So print them?  haha...Or just put up signs...if they dont have either what are you guys doing haha


----------



## targetflowslave (Nov 12, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> The only autofill flo does for us is dairy and frozen, we do produce, meat and bakery. Flo does not always do their autos, so we do them if we can or have the inclination...it goes back and forth. Every new ctl it changes. We are a 6am truck store now which further impacts that.
> 
> My market c&s person is responsible for backstocking produce, meat and deli-deli is pushed by flo, meat and produce by market. Flo backstocks bakery but the market person pushes and monarchs it.
> 
> ...


Why is Flo from progressive doing the work a target tm should be doing?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 12, 2014)

So who here has looked at the AD next week, and wants to start an "Elimin-X Challenge" with me?


----------



## RetailWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

Our turkeys are finally starting to move...but just the large ones.  We recieved 2 pallets of BB and MP 12-16lb and 1 pallet of BB 20-24.  Bizzare.  The 12-16 are barely selling, I'm nearly done with my 20-24.  The 12-16s I'm going to have until Christmas I bet....I might have to TPC those further to get rid of them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes ours are selling.  We only got what I ordered. The big birds are flying out of the bunker, better watch out.   Good thing I order 4 cases of the 20/24 butterball 3 times a week for the last 2 weeks, that 24 cases and have sold about 10 cases so far.  I will finally order the correct dcpis for the mp turkeys to come in on Saturday.  After ordering too many mp turkeys last year I know how to order turkeys this year.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 13, 2014)

targetflowslave said:


> coolerqueen said:
> 
> 
> > The only autofill flo does for us is dairy and frozen, we do produce, meat and bakery. Flo does not always do their autos, so we do them if we can or have the inclination...it goes back and forth. Every new ctl it changes. We are a 6am truck store now which further impacts that.
> ...


Cause somebody has to do the work ;-)

Autocorrect on phone.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 13, 2014)

Be careful because with the new Pricing I see MP turkeys selling better this year, 30 cent difference (.89/1.19) compared to (.79/.99)


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 13, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Be careful because with the new Pricing I see MP turkeys selling better this year, 30 cent difference (.89/1.19) compared to (.79/.99)


That's a really good point. Thank you!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 14, 2014)

targetflowslave said:


> Why is Flo from progressive doing the work a target tm should be doing?



I can just picture her yelling "Discount!" each time you use a coupon, TM discount, Cartwheel, Red Card 5%, etc.


----------



## targetflowslave (Nov 18, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems with the fresh meat being very light or out of stock? We dont get much on the c&s order at all


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Ground meat has been very light for about a month now. Only get the 1 lbs and only 1 box of each. No t-bones no ribeye very light on chickens.  I order lot of chicken parmasen. To flex and lots of asparagus chicken  the pork is alright.  But the whole fresh meat looks very bad.  We get a FDC  truck.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 18, 2014)

Light meat, no mp/nestle water. DC is really dropping the ball on us. The new ribs still haven't shown up either.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

Very light on meat.  We're supplied by FDC. I'm going to send in a MySupport request to increase the ITA or OTA (whatever it's called).


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2014)

i'm just gonna look at the scale for all the dcpis for my meat and see what i can order. I will order like 3 boxes of every meat that I can order and see what comes in on Thursday.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

The only meat I can order anymore is random weight, which is about 5 dpci's.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2014)

No meat at all on today's truck. We are out of almost every type of meat


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 18, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> No meat at all on today's truck. We are out of almost every type of meat


Check your counts. 2 weeks ago the meat pallet was missing.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > No meat at all on today's truck. We are out of almost every type of meat
> ...


Will do that


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 18, 2014)

We just did TINV last night, so our counts should be right for a day or two.

Came in Sunday to an empty meat wall, no pulls waiting on the meat cart, so I purged the full racks and pushed it all to the floor. I maybe had something like 4 partial cases of chicken to backstock, then I pushed the meat pallet that came off the truck. I ended up fairly full after that, but I can't figure out why it wasn't dropping MTCL batches. Not someone burning them...they just weren't dropping.


----------



## RetailWorld (Nov 18, 2014)

We've had pallets cut from our truck due to truck weight policies.  Except the driver doesn't say anything and you randomly get a delivery the next day with 0 communication as to why or what it is.

I'm really surprised you had a TINV scheduled this close to Thanksgiving though.  How much fun was it counting all the turkeys?


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 18, 2014)

My district always has a quarterly inventory a week or two before Thanksgiving.  Counting turkeys actually wasn't too bad.  After counting full bunkers and four HQ pushed pallets in the backroom last year (we were a new remodel that had never been through Q4 with PFresh, so our forecasts were ridiculously wrong!), I made sure that we let turkeys sell down over the last week.  Only had a half a pallet of butterballs and a half pallet of MP breasts in the back. Easy peasy. Counting the floor took a little bit longer since I had to actually add up all the weights, and I had to add them up by weight range.  A little more involved this year since we have a mix of relabeled ones with the old DPCIs and new ones under the new DPCIs.  But it honestly wasn't all that bad.  We get an FDC delivery on Tuesdays, so I ordered what we needed on Monday.  Our MP bunker emptied out right as the truck got there with all the new turkeys!

Definitely learned my lesson from last year.  I will never get stuck with 8,000 lbs of turkey sitting in my freezer all Q4 ever again. Yes, 8,000lbs. 4 tons of turkey. Literally.

Order what you will sell.  Order what will get you through to your next truck. 

One thing that annoys me about PFresh transitions though is that we are supposed to control our inventory levels through TPCs on perishables.  I completely understand not clearance ticketing pieces of fruit or even bagged vegetables.  But why will HQ not clearance ticket juices, cheeses, dips, dressings, and other stuff like that.  Every time we attempt to TPC the insanely long list of discontinued products, we sell some of it and then see heavier replenishment.  Hell, I still get replenishment on items that haven't been in our set since summer.  And there is nowhere to flex any of it!!! I end up having to turn half of my promo endcap into a TPC case of a random assortment of items.  But then I keep getting more of some items even though they are Dcode.  I can't ever sell out since we keep getting pushes since the stuff is selling!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> We just did TINV last night, so our counts should be right for a day or two.
> 
> Came in Sunday to an empty meat wall, no pulls waiting on the meat cart, so I purged the full racks and pushed it all to the floor. I maybe had something like 4 partial cases of chicken to backstock, then I pushed the meat pallet that came off the truck. I ended up fairly full after that, but I can't figure out why it wasn't dropping MTCL batches. Not someone burning them...they just weren't dropping.


Check the pog to see if your meat is all nop. Our pog was old and dropped out of the system and now all fresh meat is nop and not coming out on pulls.   The other pas are clueless. Lol


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 19, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > We just did TINV last night, so our counts should be right for a day or two.
> ...


I'll check this. I'm going to have to do some research into the issue because there were no batches again today up through the 4s. But we got a big meat pallet yesterday that I pushed and backstocked, so I think there was actually a legitimate reason for no batches to drop this time.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 19, 2014)

It's gotta be a Target wide-problem

We are still a C&S store and only MAYBE, got 1 case of hamburger and thats it...

I reallllllly miss the days when we ordered this shit ourselves, and were VERY VERY rarely out of stock, and our guest surveys were 90%+


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 19, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > sigma7 said:
> ...


I've had a similar issue but it was because the plano team hadn't tied the new pog when they did their revisions. Or a pog to the wrong location which killed the old one.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 19, 2014)

My truck yesterday had everything I ordered plus three chicken types, two ground beef and that's it. We normally run out of chicken breasts and ground 85/15 and 93/7 between trucks. Every truck. Same with the dang salads. 

Our last tinv didn't update the counts for some reason. Every couple it doesn't update right for whatever reason.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a reply to the MySupport. They agreed the OTL's are too low and will increase it.  We'll see if it improves. I suggest everyone send in a request to increase OTL's. Do it by dept/class i.e. 268-05, 268-02 etc.  If we all do it maybe a miracle will happen and it really will improve


----------



## signingminion (Nov 19, 2014)

My ctl said they did, who knows? Half the time the other PAs just flex over stuff instead of filling from the backroom anyway...


----------



## RetailWorld (Nov 19, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> I got a reply to the MySupport. They agreed the OTL's are too low and will increase it.  We'll see if it improves. I suggest everyone send in a request to increase OTL's. Do it by dept/class i.e. 268-05, 268-02 etc.  If we all do it maybe a miracle will happen and it really will improve



I did this about a week ago and I've seen a definite improvement.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 20, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> My truck yesterday had everything I ordered plus three chicken types, two ground beef and that's it. We normally run out of chicken breasts and ground 85/15 and 93/7 between trucks. Every truck. Same with the dang salads.
> 
> Our last tinv didn't update the counts for some reason. Every couple it doesn't update right for whatever reason.


Did you finish all the smart audits and submit no counts on your missing items? If you didn't do those things then your departments would still be red and your TINV counts wouldn't be counted.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 20, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> coolerqueen said:
> 
> 
> > My truck yesterday had everything I ordered plus three chicken types, two ground beef and that's it. We normally run out of chicken breasts and ground 85/15 and 93/7 between trucks. Every truck. Same with the dang salads.
> ...


Yup. And we were definitely green.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 20, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > coolerqueen said:
> ...


Weird. I had issues with the chicken Parmesan, garlic herb wheels, and bacon wrapped petite steaks this time. I think it's because they just changed from random weight to a fixed price point of $10. It said they were missed, but when we went to add them in there were already counts for them. They hadn't been missed.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 20, 2014)

I got all my meat today, finally looks good again. lol how long will that last.

Turkeys are selling fast, hope I get rid of the 2 pallets in the freezer by Sunday.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 20, 2014)

The MySupported OTL increase will take a few days to kick in and we received minimal meat on the truck today so I had a lightbulb moment!  I placed an emergency meat order to come in tomorrow.  ETL-LOG helped me do it.  Yay for problem solving


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Cartwheel has 20%off on butterballs


----------



## targetflowslave (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed Garlic has been out of stock for a while now? or is it just my store?


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 22, 2014)

I've got all your garlic


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Full on garlic here


----------



## whippingboy (Nov 22, 2014)

Full on garlic but someone has had our white onions for a solid week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Was low on all onions until Thursday when I got 3 bags of red white yellow 2lb and 3lb.  Now I am out of celery   Anyone see it out there send it my way guest want it for the holidays.  I never understand why we sell soooo much celery ?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 22, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Was low on all onions until Thursday when I got 3 bags of red white yellow 2lb and 3lb.  Now I am out of celery   Anyone see it out there send it my way guest want it for the holidays.  I never understand why we sell soooo much celery ?




At least this time of year just about every stuffing recipe calls for celery as do all stock recipes.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 22, 2014)

Guests can never find the celery since it's now stocked with one facing oriented the skinny way.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2014)

We finished freezer from today's sunday  FDC truck. Wahoo.  We still have 4 pallets of dairy left to smart huddle monday  morning   Looks pretty empty in yogurt and juice. The ETL log was off again


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2014)

So we still have about 50 boxes of dairy left from Sundays FDC truck and today's truck is 1200 pieces, 4 dairy, 4 freezer, 4 produce, 1 banana, 1 meat pallet  I need help please send every available tm over to help push pfresh now thanks. I'm going in at noon to a 11 hour day.  Also after today we get a truck Friday Saturday and Sunday  all  weekend great planing target.


----------



## RetailWorld (Nov 25, 2014)

You'd think Market would be the priority work center considering it's Thanksgiving week.

But what do I know......


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 25, 2014)

My store has made market the priority workcenter for the week.
If there's market CAFs, you better push those before touching any others or you'll be chewed out by the LOD, same goes for strays, and we have to CIHYFS every market guest (AA volume store, does not strictly enforce CIHYFS every guest because nothing would get done).

I've had TMs from other locations and guests comment on how well-stocked our market section is, shame that after this week it will go back to what it was even though market is a large percentage of our sales.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone else not getting the horizon specialty half gallon milks. I am completely out of most of them, the 1 whole door of these milks is empty.  Can I flex orange juice into one of my milk doors.  I don't think so it wouldn't be bran.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 26, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else not getting the horizon specialty half gallon milks. I am completely out of most of them, the 1 whole door of these milks is empty.  Can I flex orange juice into one of my milk doors.  I don't think so it wouldn't be bran.


There was a memo about them coming off sales, etc due to prolonged shortage. Most regular grocery stores have signs warning of prolonged shortages in organic milk.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 26, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> It's gotta be a Target wide-problem
> 
> We are still a C&S store and only MAYBE, got 1 case of hamburger and thats it...
> 
> I reallllllly miss the days when we ordered this shit ourselves, and were VERY VERY rarely out of stock, and our guest surveys were 90%+



Ya...they changed it to ...SAVE US SO MUCH TIME!!!  ALL THE TIME SAVED!!!!  even though the actual time saved was probably no more than 20 minutes and its a huge headache when half the meat section is missing


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 26, 2014)

RetailWorld said:


> You'd think Market would be the priority work center considering it's Thanksgiving week.
> 
> But what do I know......



NO..niether is electronics at my store..

Both departments have ZERO overlap in scheduling with just 1 opener and 1 closer...First time in Market where its been like this since we have had Pfresh...the past couple years we had someone come in an work a 10-2, 10-4 or 10-6 and it helped out tremendously.  Not to mention we also are pretty much part of the C+S push team now at my store so 3 of the 7 days we spend hours pushing out product and backroom doesnt backstock my morning pulls so I do that too EVERY day


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 26, 2014)

NitroKing2110 said:


> My store has made market the priority workcenter for the week.
> If there's market CAFs, you better push those before touching any others or you'll be chewed out by the LOD, same goes for strays, and we have to CIHYFS every market guest (AA volume store, does not strictly enforce CIHYFS every guest because nothing would get done).
> 
> I've had TMs from other locations and guests comment on how well-stocked our market section is, shame that after this week it will go back to what it was even though market is a large percentage of our sales.



Ya Market is always a huge percentage of sales even though the Margins are really low.  It always makes me laugh when they expect so much out of Market but slowly they keep dropping support and expect us to do more and more and more.

I honestly dont know how anyone cleans in their market section.  If you are routinely being able to do the monthly cleaning you must have full support of your store, never have to backup or help C+S push and your backroom helps you out a ton


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 26, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> NitroKing2110 said:
> 
> 
> > My store has made market the priority workcenter for the week.
> ...


I've found for some of it, it is actually easier to order replacements rather than clean things.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 26, 2014)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > NitroKing2110 said:
> ...



My shelves are pretty dirty and nasty.  Under the fan and platinng we had milk/juice spill down and spread out over like 6 ...4 foot sections.  To clean just 1 section took me forever one day because it was thick and coated on and almost impossible to remove in a timely manner.  Had to unscrew and turn off the fan and get under the actual shelving where the product is.  Still havent finished it.  Been months....

Dont know when im supposed to get to it.

Push out ALL morning pulls from 6:30 and 7:30 batches
Complete SDA + QMOS
Deep cull + QMOS
Huddle at 8 plus working Huddle then break
LOD Sales Walk

Fill Milk which apparently is invisible in the backroom to all but me.  Came in today and found out it wasnt pushed at all yesterday.  Guess who got to push out a whole flatbed of it today..this guy.  Also fill eggs while doing this.  On Tuesday and Friday we have our milk deliveries and it is routinely 150-200 gallons of Milk to push out to the opposite side of the store.  We also have to take the milk from the pallets and put them on flats so its not prepped or anything to work out we have to form our own push.  Whats even better is when there is inevitably a spill and you have to clean it up either on the shelves on the floor or one of the gallons on the pallet.  Happens 90% of the time and its always so much fun!!!

Backstock all of the morning pulls because I guess backroom is "too busy" or something to do it, ever.

Actually break down my cardboard and put it in the bailer.  Not just leave full cartons stacked on top of another in a tub for the closing Market TM to take care of like one of my fellow PAs does.

Do reshop + fill baskets since half the time it will sit empty for half the day unless I do it.
Backup cashier and help answer call boxes and guest questions.  More than half of which are not even market related.

Meet with Vendors about upcoming POGs, Survey, and whatever signing or labeling issues that might be occuring.  Once a month I set all the wine Sidecaps, ECs, etc.

Receive C+S truck and stage in appropriate area.  We are usually the first or second stop so it takes a long freaking time to unload the truck, especially when they have pallets sideways and on both sides.   Nothing more frustrating than having your freezer be on the right side and most of your other product on the left.....

Work out C+S M,W,F.  Usually have to help out from 10-2 or so on each of those days.  Its just expected that I have to work out the truck in order to be done on time even if we ask for more help they never give it to us.  Now that it is on flow days its gotten amazingly bad.  People coming back late from Lunch not even getting started until after 11 and then only being scheduled til 2 and taking a break in there as well.  C+S also BCODES EVERYTHING that we work out so when it comes to the back it allready has the label to backstock, backroom doesnt even have to do it..oh but wait...there is no actual backroom because we have a C+S person backstock all of it for them....AND...it is expected that person do the 12,1,2 pulls for all of Pfresh...must be nice to be backroom huh?

Do the order.  I launched in Pfresh so I am still in the habit of actually checking everything in the backroom for dates and freshness and all that.  It usually takes me a little longer but thats because I am a lot more thorough on ordering than everyone else and I make sure we arent out of product for days on end like we ALWAYS are when somebody else does the ordering

Thats just the normal stuff that happens on a daily basis for the most part.  That doesnt include

Freshness Friday in which I have to QMOS the 1-2 cart full of product.
Having to prep for visits which we had 3 out of the last 4 fridays...go us
Having to zone paper
Having to cover electronics breaks 

and a bunch of other things I cant remmber


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like a normal day in consumables.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2014)

i feel your pain @pfreshdude  that's a normal day for me.  I'm the only one to fill milk on most days and push bananas, produce (berries/grapes/clementines), meat (which seldom comes out on pullas these days), dairy.  and qmos dairy from the dairy cooler, most of our yogurt expires November 30, 2014, especially that NOOSA Pumpkin flavor !


----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> Jack of all Workcenters said:
> 
> 
> > pfreshdude said:
> ...


Yup. I made a spreadsheet for ordering so I can take a quick inventory before every order. Even the other PA using it doesn't prevent us from running out or over ordering in their day. Sadly. Since they started using it it's a bit better though. I can do it order in thirty minutes if I have to with few things getting missed.

Today I pulled milk dated last month off the dang shelf. Which means no less than five people missed it. Me and my mid shift weekend persons least, but definitely all off us. Ugh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> Today I pulled milk dated last month off the dang shelf. Which means no less than five people missed it. Me and my mid shift weekend persons least, but definitely all off us. Ugh.



You may have not overlooked it.  
It was probably in a reshop cart and a newbie put it back on the shelf, happens all the time at my store.
Or it was left in softlines, toys, electronice, seasonal and then ended up in grocery reshop and then made it back to your milk shelf.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 29, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> coolerqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Today I pulled milk dated last month off the dang shelf. Which means no less than five people missed it. Me and my mid shift weekend persons least, but definitely all off us. Ugh.
> ...



I am in-stocks and find defected stuff on shelves with the stickers on it all the time, people don't look or read.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 30, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> coolerqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Today I pulled milk dated last month off the dang shelf. Which means no less than five people missed it. Me and my mid shift weekend persons least, but definitely all off us. Ugh.
> ...


There were six of them...more likely the old man missed the date while muttering to himself about how we are lazy.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been trying to order the black label holders for the pfresh the part black shelves. Finally sent it to mysupport and they told me the fixture is now the clear holder that doesn't snap on but is wedged in there like the ones that go on the well?

It was fx4303 (i think) and now it's fx0029? Help?


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 7, 2014)

It's so disheartening that every single Sunday AM opening PA shift is like punishment for having Fri & Sat off.

Why doesn't management give one iota of a fuck about market anymore?  So much work went into driving this department. It's the only one with positive comps, but it's starting to decline.  Wish I didn't care.

Sitting at Starbucks on my break looking out the window and imagining just walking away........


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel your pain. It hasn't been too bad here since I am working almost every Saturday and every other Sunday. Although with our truck today 2 ncns and 1 call off for truck push ouch. We pushed the FDC truck all day long and there is still 4 freezer pallets left. Thank goodness we got some sales floor TMs after ad set to help push the 4 dairy pallets. And I know my stl and ETL log will smart huddle the freezer pallets Monday morning.  Back stock is out of control and no empty metros. 10 carts of back stock in dairy and 5 in freezer.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 8, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> *It's so disheartening that every single Sunday AM opening PA shift is like punishment for having Fri & Sat off.*
> 
> Why doesn't management give one iota of a fuck about market anymore?  So much work went into driving this department. It's the only one with positive comps, but it's starting to decline.  Wish I didn't care.
> 
> Sitting at Starbucks on my break looking out the window and imagining just walking away........



HAHA....so true...but the reason I hate sunday is we receive in our C+S truck, we are the first stop on the route, and we have no receiver in so it falls on the Market team/LOD to unload the entire truck because they cant load it correctly.

If you are not stop 1 or 2 on C+S you prob have no idea what I am talking about.  It must be really nice to be one of the later stops instead of the truck opening up and it is stuffed all the way to the back with our stores pallets on both sides of the truck and pallets sideways.  Sometimes you have to take out more than 1/2 of the truck just to get the product out.  Its just a giant pain in the......

Then there is the fact that I have worked every sunday but 2 since August.  I have LITERALLY only had Sat/Sun (the real weekend) off ONLY twice in the ENTIRE year of 2014...one of those was requested off.  And I am supposedly the "TL" over there since we dont have an official TL anymore, I am the one mostly in charge.  Its really great trying to handle vendors when you dont even see half of them...its just so awesome!!

I love working in Market but I know exactly what you are talking about in regards to how the store views market.  It breaks down into 2 categories

*1.  How the store handles the C+S push process*
   Our flow push and C+S push days used to be on different days so we had a fairly set team of flow team members that did C+S the other 2 days when they werent doing flow.  This used to work great since we began to push at 9 and everyone was fresh and ready to go and everyone knew what they were doing and were actually properly trained on how to do C+S.

 NOW flow and C+S are on the same day.  Usually they are scheduled 10-2 and we have 5  TMs scheduled to do it on average.  Problem is they take lunch around 10 usually a late lunch and they dont even get back and ready to go until 10:45 or 10:50 most days.  As a note, we BCODE every full box that cant be pushed when we are out on the floor so when it comes back to backstock it has the label allready.

One of those TMs who works C+S also is responsible for the cardboard from the flow process and the other day they werent even done with that until about 12.  

Another is responsible for all the lockup/cage items? in Electronics and is forced to finish that entirely before being able to do C+S.  The last truck they had 3x the usual ammount to push.  This TM backstocks everything that comes back for C+S, pushes C+S when not backstocking, purges out product from WACOs that we can fit a few more out, and has to pull the 12,1,and 2 PM CAFS for all the Pfresh fillgroups.

2 TMs who are REALLY good and fast have been constantly told to go and do backroom after the flow truck even though they are scheduled C+S and are starting to get really pissed off about it.  The flow TL or backroom TL keeps stealing them to do backstock and just subs out someone else from Flow who has no idea what they are doing and we have to show them how to do everything on C+S.  Usually at least one if not both are scheduled C+S on the heavy truck days (M and F)

On top of all this BS is Market has to help push basically from 11-2 or 2:30 or so every single C+S truck or else it wont get done on time and will sit in the backroom.  I personally will not go off doing other things leaving our truck sit in the backroom because some of that product might be empty and id rather have product out to sell than sitting in the back.  Cant research either if pallets are in the back.

*2.  Scheduling, filling/handling callouts, workload*

So as far as scheduling goes we do not have mids.  Every single year we had at least mids during the week of Thanksgiving and alot of the times during this time of year.  This year?  Nope...it would only make too much sense.  I think they FINALLY scheduled a mid on the weekends the next 3 weeks but it will go back to no overlap and no mids in a few weeks im sure.  We also recently moved a TM who hadnt been with Target that long to Market who had called out multiple times the past couple weeks.  That TM is scheduled 4 openings this week having more than I do and has no clue what to do and doesnt even know how to order.  This person also has called out multiple times the past couple weeks and they have not even attempted to fill the shift or send help for zoning market.

As far as workload goes, with no overlap and no mids, there is too much to do in order to have the workcenter and tasks completed like Target wants.  What is cleaning?  I wouldnt know since I havent gotten to do it since the summer.  Who has time to clean anything?  When market team is pulled to help C+S about 10 hours every week, backstock morning pulls because backroom somehow has amnesia and forgets to do it every single day, and being responsible for zoning the entire side of the store from G1-G44 it gets a little crazy.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 16, 2014)

So the last couple days have just been fantastic...where to start

Supposed to have mid over the weekend on both days but we didnt
Had to help backroom do 4 and 5pm pulls both days on the weekend

While receiving C+S someone took another stores pallet and we have it sitting in our backroom.  One of the ETLS has called here and there but still dont have an answer as what we are doing with it and now when I get back from break I have to call C+S to figure out wtf is going on with it.  Something so simple yet now I have to take time to deal with something that shouldnt of even happened in the first place

C+S push didnt happen monday and we allready received our truck again for Wednesdays push so we have 2 trucks of C+S in the backroom right now still not touched.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 20, 2014)

Gets even better.   One of the TMs is out for who knows how long so no opener on Wednesday, Thursday, and no technical closer on Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  The mids we had scheduled Saturday/Sunday will be the "closers"

Oh and we STILL have C+S product in the back.  Since Sunday we have had C+S push in the back and have not come clean.

Through this whole holiday season we only had a handful of days where we had more than 2 people working.

Market is a train wreck right now and its annoying


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2014)

so the new zoning guidelines for pfresh, say that the fresh meat top shelf have to stand up. Now this looks stupid for the ground meat and the blood runs to the bottom.

Also, my minced garlic has to lay on its side. This is down right stupid, but hey it's from corporate and we must follow the guidelines is what I am told.  What next lay the pasta sauce on its side.


does anyone else have to follow these rediculious guidelines for zoning ??  Our store we have to zone everything to a "T" and follow all the guidelines.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not going to zone the meat standing up because the blood makes the product visually undesirable. The garlic thing is just silly but okay, whatever.

To think someone is actually getting paid to come up with this crap! Like the current direction to be *bold* and flex over all *active* outs in Market.  Yeah that's not gonna cause any issues at all *rolls eyes*

How about the FDC just gets their shit together so we don't have so many damn outs all the time?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2014)

Flex those bakery tables and the lunch meat aisle. When the truck comes in it will take longer to Unflex when the product comes in. This is such a bad idea  Get your shit together and just send us our outs.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 22, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> I'm not going to zone the meat standing up because the blood makes the product visually undesirable. The garlic thing is just silly but okay, whatever.
> 
> To think someone is actually getting paid to come up with this crap! Like the current direction to be *bold* and flex over all *active* outs in Market.  Yeah that's not gonna cause any issues at all *rolls eyes*
> 
> How about the FDC just gets their shit together so we don't have so many damn outs all the time?



This haha..how about we..oh i dont know..actually HAVE the product we are supposed to...a crazy idea I know


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to zone the meat standing up because the blood makes the product visually undesirable. The garlic thing is just silly but okay, whatever.
> ...



But that would make too much sense.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 22, 2014)

qmosqueen said:


> so the new zoning guidelines for pfresh, say that the fresh meat top shelf have to stand up. Now this looks stupid for the ground meat and the blood runs to the bottom.
> 
> Also, my minced garlic has to lay on its side. This is down right stupid, but hey it's from corporate and we must follow the guidelines is what I am told.  What next lay the pasta sauce on its side.
> 
> ...




Am I reading that right?
In that the meat will be standing up instead of laying flat?
I've never seen a store do that unless they have a meat counter window and then it's still at an angle, not straight up and down.
I must have the wrong image in my head.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 22, 2014)

HEY TARGET!!! HOW ABOUT YOU FIX THE INSTOCK ISSUES IN PFRESH AND THEN WE DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT FLEXING!!!?

It's lipstick on a pig. I understand we're not a grocery store but when I worked in the dairy department of a ShopRite we rarely had out of stocks and that was with an unlocated backroom! Of course we had a whole staff for just one department but still.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 22, 2014)

@commiecorvus I wish you can see the rollout guide for this. We're supposed to flex product, use a portable printer and print out a label, attach a flip label holder over the OOS product, and put the label in the holder. Their rationale is people buy more stuff when it looks full. Guess when else it looks full... WHEN WE HAVE THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF PRODUCT IN THE STORE WITH THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF STAFF!!


----------



## compostguy (Dec 22, 2014)

daninnj said:


> @commiecorvus I wish you can see the rollout guide for this. We're supposed to flex product, use a portable printer and print out a label, attach a flip label holder over the OOS product, and put the label in the holder. Their rationale is people buy more stuff when it looks full. Guess when else it looks full... WHEN WE HAVE THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF PRODUCT IN THE STORE WITH THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF STAFF!!



Hi, I'm new here.  I've been with Target over a year and a half now, and I've been in the grocery department for almost a year now.  My store is doing exactly what @daninnj is talking about: flexing product to fill outs, printing out labels, and attaching a flip label holder over the OOS product.  The DTL is going to visit my store tomorrow to see how this rollout looks...


----------



## compostguy (Dec 22, 2014)

coolerqueen said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > Jack of all Workcenters said:
> ...



@pfreshdude I feel your pain.  I do most of what you mention above, and I have the added bonus of compost (hence my moniker).  They rolled out composting in my district late spring/early summer.  Before then, QMOS went straight to the compactor.  Now with compost, the processed QMOS has to be depackaged and 1) if it's liquid, get poured down the drain; 2) if the product hasn't expired, set it aside for donations (which get picked up Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays); 3) if the QMOS is expired/damaged/spoiled, we have to put them in compost bags/bins.  The bins need to be emptied either when it gets full or at the end of the day -- they get tossed into a compost bin outside (which itself gets emptied once a week).

Add that new flexing to fill active outs thing that's being rolled out...  More work to do in the same amount of time.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 23, 2014)

@compostguy I understand that the process must be a pain in the butt but as long as Spot actually sticks to it and doesn't just pretend to like it does with the recycle I'm really impressed.
It sounds like a good program.

@daninnj that is no way to run a railroad much less a grocery.
How the frell do they expect people to find anything or stock it when it comes in?
Do they really care about the department at all or understand how to make it work properly?


----------



## signingminion (Dec 23, 2014)

So we already do the flex thing in meat, produce and bakery. Although a shitty job of it. Just s flipper with a cover up label though.

And my little old codger insists on the dang tilted meat. And our regional team lead thinks it's great. Wtf?! I still put it flat all the time.


----------



## compostguy (Dec 23, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> @compostguy I understand that the process must be a pain in the butt but as long as Spot actually sticks to it and doesn't just pretend to like it does with the recycle I'm really impressed.
> It sounds like a good program.



Oh, I forgot about recycling...  When processing QMOS now, there are 3 bins: Compost, Recycling, and Trash.  Anything food, soiled paper, etc. goes to compost.  Anything with the recycling symbol (plastic bottles/packages, aluminum cans, etc.) goes to recycle.  Anything else goes to trash.  For example, a single yogurt cup.  The plastic yogurt cup goes into recycling, the tin foil on top of the cup goes to trash, and the yogurt itself goes to compost.  The worst part is having to depackage multiple items in a single package (e.g. cheese slices or sticks -- you have to unwrap each one, throw the cheese in the compost and the wrapper in the trash).  I'm all for compost, but the process is so long and tedious.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 23, 2014)

compostguy said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > @compostguy I understand that the process must be a pain in the butt but as long as Spot actually sticks to it and doesn't just pretend to like it does with the recycle I'm really impressed.
> ...



oh my god...I think i would asked to be put into a different department unless they gave us more hours or changed what we did if I had to do that.  I have enough as it is..I dont have a TL over there or dependable TMS and the schedule is all over the place.


----------



## targetflowslave (Dec 23, 2014)

I think after the holidays ii am  going back to logistics I cant stand seeing pfresh fall apart.


----------



## compostguy (Dec 25, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> compostguy said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...



I spent half of my shift processing compost today: the usual 2 carts of compost from culling/SDA, 1 cart from guest service defective returns, and 4 carts of donations that weren't picked up (I guess the donation folks took the week off).  Ended up processing five bags of compost (which another market team member and cart attendant had to take outside to the compost dumpster during a rainstorm -- glad it wasn't me!).  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2014)

compostguy said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > compostguy said:
> ...



Are you the only person in Pfresh during your shifts?  If so that sucks...dont really ever get anything done huh?


----------



## compostguy (Dec 25, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> compostguy said:
> 
> 
> > pfreshdude said:
> ...



Yesterday I wasn't originally scheduled in Pfresh -- I was scheduled for ad takedown (6:15pm-10:15pm).  I get a call asking if I could come in to do a Pfresh shift (we had C+S trucks back to back on Monday and Tuesday, the Tuesday one usually comes on Wednesday, but came a day early because of the holiday), so I figured why not, it will help get the department caught up.  When I got in, the two morning guys had already clocked out, but let me know that C+S push was completed.  Fine, I'll just do the autofills and do the flexing to fill active outs, but when I walked into the ambient room, it was filled with carts of compost!  So I let the LOD know that I was going to spend my shift doing compost since that really needed to be done -- there were two more TMs coming in (one for dry market, the other for open market).  I let the other two TMs know to take any market calls while I stayed in the back and processed all the compost out.  Normally it doesn't usually get that backed up -- we're supposed to process our own compost during our shifts, but the morning team ran out of time due to the huge amount of C+S (and that the usual help from the flow team didn't happen because they have been coming in earlier to do holiday truck push -- 6 truck days a week this holiday season, so C+S is usually done by the market team).  The donation folks are usually really good about taking there stuff, but I guess they had the week off, so I had to add that stuff to the compost pile.  I just hope the compost bin is emptied soon (a truck comes once a week to empty it).

Added bonus: I got to listen to (Christmas) music while I was processing compost in the back, out of the way of guests.  

The scheduling goes like this:

On C+S days (M, W, F) we have two TM in the morning, one midday, and two closers (one for open market, one for dry).  On non C+S weekdays, 1 morning, 1 mid, 2 closers.  On weekends, 1 morning, 2 mids, 2-3 closers.

The problem in recent weeks (say a week or so before Thanksgiving), our Pfresh TL took LOA for personal reasons (he's returning this Saturday).  Add the fact that another TM just quit (his last shift was last night), and now we're down to the bare minimum of TMs in the department, so any call outs or time off requests and we're screwed!


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2014)

compostguy said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > compostguy said:
> ...



That would be so nice...I have no TL, and we only have 1 opener and 1 closer and we have to take care of ALL of Market...oh and we have to basically do C+S when that is pushed out too.


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would love to have one person in dry market and one in open market. Our team is pretty small, CTL, one PA (although I'm interviewing soon to be the 2nd, hopefully), plus two more TMs. I close 5 nights a week usually, while the others can't work on certain days for various reasons so they basically trade openings because they can't close most of the time. For the last few weeks we had enough hours to have a mid scheduled, but the CTL said we're losing that the first week of the new year. My new schedule also has me till 30 minutes before close instead of actual closing. Nice to be out early, but I'll miss the bit of hours. 

It would be interesting to have compost at our store, but I can't imagine having enough time to get my stuff done if that was added in.


----------



## compostguy (Dec 28, 2014)

My Pfresh TL returned to work Saturday, and the Pfresh team morale was boosted tremendously!  We got everything done (including compost).  I think our team was stressed out when we didn't have our TL (or our ETL-SF, who left right before Thanksgiving, had really been supporting the Pfresh department -- our store still hasn't replaced her yet).  I'm really happy he's back -- our department really needed that adrenaline kick.  However, our compost bin is filled to max capacity, haha.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 28, 2014)

i sure hope we never get that compost bin.  It seems like a lot of extra work, with no more TMs to support it, most days I never get finished with what I want to get done.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 1, 2015)

So I pushed out all of our holiday bakery stuff onto the bakery tables and filled it up to maximum capacity before leaving yesterday, hoping it will sell out soon because I have Valentine's Day boxes to push very soon (once plano resets the labels for the table).  I was inspired to fill up the table after visiting another store (not in my district) that had their bakery table filled to max capacity (save for the Archer Farms pumpkin spice breakfast bread shelf which was bare, but that's because that bread itself is done for the season -- guess they didn't have time to flex).  I've never seen so much King's Hawaiian bread on a facing before -- color me impressed!

In compost news, the donations guys showed up yesterday, but could only take one cart of donations, leaving two carts behind which I will have to compost, since they won't be coming around until Monday.  ARGH!

Does anyone carry the 73%/27% purple label ground beef?  I'm not sure if it's new product or product that was accidentally sent to us -- we had to flex it out to the empty 85%/15% shelf.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2015)

yep we have the red, green, blue and purple 1 lb packages of ground meat. 
We have had it since September when all the 2lbs went away and the only patties we carry are the green ones.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 1, 2015)

compostguy said:


> So I pushed out all of our holiday bakery stuff onto the bakery tables and filled it up to maximum capacity before leaving yesterday, hoping it will sell out soon because I have Valentine's Day boxes to push very soon (once plano resets the labels for the table).  I was inspired to fill up the table after visiting another store (not in my district) that had their bakery table filled to max capacity (save for the Archer Farms pumpkin spice breakfast bread shelf which was bare, but that's because that bread itself is done for the season -- guess they didn't have time to flex).  I've never seen so much King's Hawaiian bread on a facing before -- color me impressed!
> 
> In compost news, the donations guys showed up yesterday, but could only take one cart of donations, leaving two carts behind which I will have to compost, since they won't be coming around until Monday.  ARGH!
> 
> Does anyone carry the 73%/27% purple label ground beef?  I'm not sure if it's new product or product that was accidentally sent to us -- we had to flex it out to the empty 85%/15% shelf.


We have the purple label ground beef. We have red, green, blue, and purple. It's nice having four because there is always one color that sells out fast, and then we have enough of one of the others to flex out (usually). 

We already have our Valentine's Out, we had it out before Christmas. I moved all of our leftover harvest and Christmas bakery to a front endcap to try and move it out the door. We have number labels for bakery, but sometimes will put out a bit extra of things like the demi French bread because I hate having the bakery table perfect and then calling for the walk and having it be empty by the time the LOD finally makes it over.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 2, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> compostguy said:
> 
> 
> > So I pushed out all of our holiday bakery stuff onto the bakery tables and filled it up to maximum capacity before leaving yesterday, hoping it will sell out soon because I have Valentine's Day boxes to push very soon (once plano resets the labels for the table).  I was inspired to fill up the table after visiting another store (not in my district) that had their bakery table filled to max capacity (save for the Archer Farms pumpkin spice breakfast bread shelf which was bare, but that's because that bread itself is done for the season -- guess they didn't have time to flex).  I've never seen so much King's Hawaiian bread on a facing before -- color me impressed!
> ...



Ya we flexed all of our xmas bakery out before xmas at Savor Spot, a small space over on a B endcap by the kitchen utensils, seasonal and the bakery table.  We sold alot of it before xmas too.  We barely had any in the backroom, most of what we had came in the Friday before xmas.  Valentines has been set since Sunday on the bakery table.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

So far behind on bakery. I'm sure there still in Xmas cookies in the freezer on one of the 17 back stock carts in the freezer.  Today I plan on pushing dairy back stock from the last 4 trucks we have 13 carts of just dairy back stock.  Just cannot keep up with the trucks not enough TMs


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So far behind on bakery. I'm sure there still in Xmas cookies in the freezer on one of the 17 back stock carts in the freezer.  Today I plan on pushing dairy back stock from the last 4 trucks we have 13 carts of just dairy back stock.  Just cannot keep up with the trucks not enough TMs



I don't think we even have enough vehicles (let alone space) to accommodate 13 vehicles of dairy backstock.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So far behind on bakery. I'm sure there still in Xmas cookies in the freezer on one of the 17 back stock carts in the freezer.  Today I plan on pushing dairy back stock from the last 4 trucks we have 13 carts of just dairy back stock.  Just cannot keep up with the trucks not enough TMs



This is crazy!  How do you keep dates rotated? How can coolerry/freezers be researched?  How does anyone get in the cooler/freezers to pull?  We only have 9-10 metro racks in total.  I can't even imagine dealing with all that unlocated back stock.  How has your head not exploded?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2015)

Just one cart at a time. We had 5 reb tubs and 8 metros in our dairy cooler today 2 of us managed to get it down to 1/2 of a metro. Now the freezer still has about 11 tubs/metros/toppers/smart carts, whatever we can find to put back stock on.  All in all we have a total of  15 metros. We just sell so much so fast   We get a pfresh truck FDC 4 days a week Tuesday Thursday Saturday Sunday


----------



## compostguy (Jan 3, 2015)

So tonight was an interesting experience.  This was the second night I was closing in market (I started as market closer, then moved to the mornings as opener for months -- I'm closing five nights in a row), and today I focused solely on filling the bakery table (while another team member focused on C+S lunch meat pallet).  I first pushed the autofills, then I pushed what was on the frozen pallet from C+S.  After that, I shot outs for what was lacking, and I pulled my own outs (I didn't mind going into the freezer, since the backroom team had just backstocked everything, and I was able to move relatively easily in there) plus I repushed any bakery stuff that was on carts that hadn't been backstocked that were behind those damned turkey pallets.  End result was the bakery table was close to full capacity -- the only things we didn't have were the white/wheat dinner rolls -- I had nothing to flex into that area.

I didn't have to worry about compost tonight (save for a few items I found from tonight's zone).  

Tonight we had three market closers -- one dry, one zoning the freezers, leaving me with the "U" and the coolers (lunch meat, cheese/eggs/coffee creamers, juices/yogurt).  So as I zoned and culled, I focused on filling any holes by shooting outs or SUBT and pulling/pushing them immediately.  I managed to get the "U" filled, helped unexpectedly when a guest asked for Oscar Mayer bacon that was on sale but had an empty shelf -- I went back and found it on a C+S pallet (we had one lunch meat/two dairy pallets that hadn't been broken down yet -- flow team is in its last week of starting at 2am so they couldn't help out with these until tomorrow) and made the guest happy while filling up the empty spots in the bacon area.  Then I filled the sour cream area (which was bare -- guests have been buying that stuff like mad this week -- must be making all those dips for holiday parties).  After finishing the zone, the shelves looked nice and full -- I hope we can have that many people closing in market on a regular basis -- I can get my zone done plus fill the shelves!

Sorry this isn't really a vent -- it's more like expressing my happiness!


----------



## daninnj (Jan 3, 2015)

I was away from the store for a week during the holidays. I came back and the whole flex process has turn to shit! Whoever is there during the daytime is now just putting blanks over the OOSs and expanding the product next to them. I knew corp's way wasn't gonna last long in my store!


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 3, 2015)

compostguy said:


> So tonight was an interesting experience.  This was the second night I was closing in market (I started as market closer, then moved to the mornings as opener for months -- I'm closing five nights in a row), and today I focused solely on filling the bakery table (while another team member focused on C+S lunch meat pallet).  I first pushed the autofills, then I pushed what was on the frozen pallet from C+S.  After that, I shot outs for what was lacking, and I pulled my own outs (I didn't mind going into the freezer, since the backroom team had just backstocked everything, and I was able to move relatively easily in there) plus I repushed any bakery stuff that was on carts that hadn't been backstocked that were behind those damned turkey pallets.  End result was the bakery table was close to full capacity -- the only things we didn't have were the white/wheat dinner rolls -- I had nothing to flex into that area.
> 
> I didn't have to worry about compost tonight (save for a few items I found from tonight's zone).
> 
> ...



Thats awesome...I wouldnt mind closing as much if it was like that.  I hate zoning with a passion so closing especially sucks for me when I have to do it because we are required to zone the ENTIRE side of Market G6-G39 and the back wall.  Just 1 person.  Each aisle is also at least 8 four foot sections unlike most of the store aisles which have 6 four foot sections.

This is on top of the normal Pfresh routines at night.


----------



## dcline414 (Jan 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Each aisle is also at least 8 four foot sections unlike most of the store aisles which have 6 four foot sections.


Most are really that short?  Our grocery aisles are the longest in our store—pretty sure they're at least 14-16 sections long.

2 closers can barely zone W1-W34, even doing nothing but zone and reshop from 7-11:30.  And I heard that we're going down to one closer starting next week...


----------



## compostguy (Jan 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> compostguy said:
> 
> 
> > So tonight was an interesting experience.  This was the second night I was closing in market (I started as market closer, then moved to the mornings as opener for months -- I'm closing five nights in a row), and today I focused solely on filling the bakery table (while another team member focused on C+S lunch meat pallet).  I first pushed the autofills, then I pushed what was on the frozen pallet from C+S.  After that, I shot outs for what was lacking, and I pulled my own outs (I didn't mind going into the freezer, since the backroom team had just backstocked everything, and I was able to move relatively easily in there) plus I repushed any bakery stuff that was on carts that hadn't been backstocked that were behind those damned turkey pallets.  End result was the bakery table was close to full capacity -- the only things we didn't have were the white/wheat dinner rolls -- I had nothing to flex into that area.
> ...



I hear ya -- if market has 2 or more closers, inevitably one will get pulled away to help zone somewhere in hardlines.

The 3-closer thing was discussed by our TL before Thanksgiving -- we were going to really make market "presentable" [ETA: what I meant to say was "brand"] during the holiday rush, but unfortunately he went on LOA soon thereafter, and out went that idea.  The idea was 1 would zone dry market, one would zone the "U", and the 3rd would zone freezers and the beer cooler back wall.  While our TL was away and we did have 3 team members scheduled in market for closing, one would always get pulled away for some other department (as mentioned above, or guest first).

I wonder what I'll get to focus on tonight -- we have lots of lunch meat and yogurt to stock (or maybe TPC the rest of those turkeys in the freezer).  But I know for sure our TL is throwing a nacho party for the market team members today -- yay!


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 5, 2015)

dcline414 said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > Each aisle is also at least 8 four foot sections unlike most of the store aisles which have 6 four foot sections.
> ...





dcline414 said:


> pfreshdude said:
> 
> 
> > Each aisle is also at least 8 four foot sections unlike most of the store aisles which have 6 four foot sections.
> ...


That sucks so bad..hope you guys can get through that and keep the zone up


----------



## compostguy (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's a question I have.  Let me set up the scenario.  I just had a closing shift (clocked out at 11:15pm), and I will be opening this morning (6:00am).  After finishing compost, I began my zone.  While zoning, I noticed many outs in the lunch meat/sour cream/coffee creamers/whipped cream/juice/yogurt/bakery table.  I know we had loads of juice and yogurt from the previous C+S truck that hadn't been pushed, and today's (Monday's) C+S pallets of lunch meat and dairy/yogurt had not been finished and the frozen pallet with all of the bakery stuff hadn't been touched.  Since I was closing then opening, I asked the LOD if I should focus solely on getting the zone completed that evening, or should I fill the empty spots on the floor since I know there is product and guests have been individually asking me throughout my shift if we had certain products that we did have but were sitting on pallets.  The LOD said I should just do the zone, and worry about filling in the morning.

If you were in my situation (closer then opener the next day), would it be more productive just filling that evening, and finish the zone in the morning if I wasn't finished the night before?  My instincts tell me to get the product out so the guests would see it was in stock and avoid having to ask for it if the shelves were empty.  But LOD said priority was getting the zone finished, so that's what I ended up doing.  I'm just wondering when I get there in the morning, will I have time to fill all of those outs in addition to all my morning routines.  Do you see what I'm getting at?

FYI, I filled some yogurt holes (a guest was asking for Stonyfield toddler yogurt, so I pulled all of the toddler/kids boxes of that brand and filled that); some Oscar Meyer honey ham (the ones out on the floor were about to expire, so I pulled the new box for the guest requesting it); and whipped cream (we had two boxes of MP and Reddi Whip just sitting there and nothing on the shelves, so I said to hell with it and put it out).  But it was eating at me that I wasn't filling everything that was empty when I knew we had it in stock...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2015)

Sound a lot like my store.  I usually just fill from truck while pushing truck I zone.  So I would tell the LOD. That you will zone and push truck at the same time.  Right now I can never fill the outs in pfresh since there are so many and we get a truck to fill some of them every 2 days.  Lol.      I tell them there are outs cause we are getting a truck in 12 hours or less. If it were full then there would be no need for a truck.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 6, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Sound a lot like my store.  I usually just fill from truck while pushing truck I zone.  So I would tell the LOD. That you will zone and push truck at the same time.  Right now I can never fill the outs in pfresh since there are so many and we get a truck to fill some of them every 2 days.  Lol.      I tell them there are outs cause we are getting a truck in 12 hours or less. If it were full then there would be no need for a truck.



I think it's a combination of the flow team not helping out (they've just moved back to 4am start time from 2am start time over the holidays) and hours being cut (at least I think that is the case, or two of the team members -- 1 opening PA and 1 closing TM -- have the week off because they just started school again).  We'll see how it goes this morning.  I'll vent about this later.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 6, 2015)

So things turned out okay today.  When I got in, the flow team was pushing the dairy/yogurt/juice pallet.  So I did my normal morning routines, filled the milk (of whatever I had on hand, delivery guy was late today, wasn't there before I left), brought out the pallet of meat/eggs and filled.  Then did the autofills for produce and bakery (filled the table with the Valentine's Day cupcakes and cookies).  Did the 9am sales walk with the LOD at 10:30 (don't ask), then took lunch.  After lunch, spent an hour on compost (stuff from last night plus my morning SDA pulls and out-of-temp/defective stuff from guest services plus the FIFO expired yogurt pulled by the flow team -- shot out to the flow TMs who did a great job today).  Then shot outs and pulled/filled areas that were empty due to SDA.  Then I broke down the freezer pallet to fill the empty Eggo freezer section because all of that product was on sale this week.  Now I'm off for a couple of days.  Hope the rest of the team can handle the rest of Monday's C+S as well as Wednesday's...


----------



## signingminion (Jan 6, 2015)

daninnj said:


> I was away from the store for a week during the holidays. I came back and the whole flex process has turn to shit! Whoever is there during the daytime is now just putting blanks over the OOSs and expanding the product next to them. I knew corp's way wasn't gonna last long in my store!


My old guy has done this since we opened. I'll go in tomorrow to find instead of shooting research he has flexed out two flavors of donuts across an entire shelf. Again.

I however only have half a case of dipped leaves and one case of harvest krispie treats left that are disco or not the current holiday. And maybe some pies.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 7, 2015)

Fresh Meat Ordering Question here

What Fresh Meat Do We ORDER ?????????

does anyone have a list of the fresh meat we order ?

Here is a list of fresh meat we used to order that now says NOT store orderable:
chicken parmesan
chicken asparagus
Spiral Cut Hams (these are the hams we sell fast at Christmas (sold over 100) and Easter). (ZERO on hand)
Beef Wrapped spinach pinwheel
Bone-in Ham Steak

Here are the few items I know I can order:
Beef wrapped bacon  (small ones on a skewer) (I order 6 boxes to flex everywhere)
Archer Farms Applewood Quarter Hams (these are the very expensive hams that need weighed at $5.79/lb)

why do we no longer carry: (these are the ones that came in by weight)
T-Bone steak
Rib-eye

Why can't I  order the S&D Top Round Roast I have zero on hand counts are accurate and would sell 4 a day if I had this.

the only good thing was the fact that we could order Turkeys and currently have NO turkeys on hand. None in the freezer all pallets of turkeys were sold this year, yeah !
We only have about 5 of the 29.99 cook in the bag turkeys and about 20 of the 12.99 turkey breast in a bag.


anyone who can help with my meat ordering will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 7, 2015)

We can only order random weight meat. The hams do fall in that category, but they have ordering turned off for them right now.  T-bone and Ribeye are apparently not carried in the winter.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a question.

How do you guys deal with your Vendors? it is the one subject I was never really trained on and left out to dry. It is very easy to get caught up on everything else in market and to ALMOST forget all about the vendors, ours, are more often than not, late. And for some reason I am expected to make sure that seasonal/front lanes/random areas are full at *all times* and *on time. *

I am just a PA and not CTL, but often these responsibilities are often thrust onto me, however my partner is borderline useless, so I am also trying to hold down everything ELSE that has to be done in market myself. I have a feeling I am being looked at to be CTL in the future and would like to know how to work all this crap into my routine as everything else I have down pat.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 7, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Fresh Meat Ordering Question here
> 
> What Fresh Meat Do We ORDER ?????????
> 
> ...



Really? for some reason it doesn't tell me I can't order these. I always order them


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 7, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> so the new zoning guidelines for pfresh, say that the fresh meat top shelf have to stand up. Now this looks stupid for the ground meat and the blood runs to the bottom.
> 
> Also, my minced garlic has to lay on its side. This is down right stupid, but hey it's from corporate and we must follow the guidelines is what I am told.  What next lay the pasta sauce on its side.
> 
> ...



We have always flexed Pfresh with the flip labels, so when this "new rollout.... Rolled out" we were are like... okay?!?

What I have found funny about the "new rollout" was that it didn't say anywhere to my knowledge that you can only flex according to food safety guidelines, (Flex literally just like our meat cart is setup)..

Flex whole beef under chicken even slightly? Steritech shows up? your gonna have a bad time.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 8, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How do you guys deal with your Vendors? it is the one subject I was never really trained on and left out to dry. It is very easy to get caught up on everything else in market and to ALMOST forget all about the vendors, ours, are more often than not, late. And for some reason I am expected to make sure that seasonal/front lanes/random areas are full at *all times* and *on time. *
> 
> I am just a PA and not CTL, but often these responsibilities are often thrust onto me, however my partner is borderline useless, so I am also trying to hold down everything ELSE that has to be done in market myself. I have a feeling I am being looked at to be CTL in the future and would like to know how to work all this crap into my routine as everything else I have down pat.



When I was working mornings, I watched how my CTL would interact with the vendors -- he was very friendly with them, and as a result, he got them to fill up their specified areas as well as discuss any new products/endcaps/etc. needed setting up.  When my CTL went on LOA, the PA and I (I'm currently just a Market TM -- hopefully that will change soon) would have to interact with the vendors to make sure things got filled.  I also learned how to do lookup receipt numbers and other stuff I was never trained to do (with regards to vendors).

Since moving to the evenings, I don't deal with vendors that often, since they usually arrive early in the morning, with maybe the sole exception of the milk vendor when he's late.

From my observations, I would try to engage with the vendors -- more often then not, they usually sought me out if I was there opening to ask or discuss what needed to be done.  They remembered who I was (e.g. Pepsi guy, beer guy, Orowheat/Bimbo/bread guy, milk guy).  If you interact with them enough, they should remember who you are, and they'll seek you out rather than you looking for them, hopefully.

Another reason they seek you out is that weekly, the CTL/PA has to fill out a vendor report -- if the vendor isn't doing his/her job, you can ding them (i.e. give them a red score), and if you do that enough times, the vendor's bosses won't be to pleased.  Hence, the vendors usually try to get on your good side.  Hope that helps...

ETA: Just remembered -- whenever I wasn't sure about something, I always checked with my Reverse Logistics TL in the back -- she knew all of the vendors, and if I had any questions when my CTL was on LOA, I would check with her.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Fresh Meat Ordering Question here
> 
> What Fresh Meat Do We ORDER ?????????
> 
> ...



Like Produce Queen mentioned, we can only order random weight meat.  I haven't done an order in over a month, but I remember we've been receiving some new random weight meat (mainly beef).  I'll double check the next time I'm at work (Friday).


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 8, 2015)

compostguy said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.
> ...



I am almost always the one who fills out the Vendor Survey report, however since me and the other PA rotate closings/openings, every week, it leads to inconsistencies. Apparently I am looked as the guy who is supposed to call vendors when they are late for seasonal sets/late to push their deliveries. I, however, NEVER have time to do this.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 8, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> compostguy said:
> 
> 
> > BigEyedPhish said:
> ...



I honestly would like to see the difference between what a CTLs role is and a PA...because it seems like I do litereally everything my CTL did before they cut the position entirely yet I am not getting paid like it.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 8, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> BigEyedPhish said:
> 
> 
> > compostguy said:
> ...



Yup,
- I do the order probably 60% of the time if not more
- Fill out the Vendor Survey every week with very little feedback besides our Receiving guy who is awesome
- Pretty much the only person who puts stuff in the SDA (I can tell because everytime I do the SDA it is stuff I have put in there)
- I kid you not 5x the amount of research scans as my PA Partner (YTD)
- Primarily take care of Cleaning our sink/Garbage cans/Sweeping and Mopping our coolers
- Routinely find cartloads of out-of-dates in Dry.
- The only person who actually makes TPCs.
- Keeps our PFresh papers in order for Steritech when ever they arrive, as well as hunting any LOD in the vicinity to sign the multiple missing LOD signatures.
- routinely 90-100% for guest survey score during hours I am present in Market
- Primary Trainer for Market

I am gonna stop, the more I think about it the sadder it is making me.


----------



## TSA (Jan 9, 2015)

This be bold thing is BS, another thing added to our tasks and we struggle to get everything done.  No support from our CTL.  The funniest thing is, o/n flow is to pull the flexed merchandise and fill when stock has come in, yet when you mention it to them, they were never told about this change.  Product now sitting in the coolers and not on sales floor, so this just adds to the PA work load.  Target, expect more, pay less.  As someone else mentioned, one off these days, I am going to walk out.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 10, 2015)

TSA said:


> This be bold thing is BS, another thing added to our tasks and we struggle to get everything done.  No support from our CTL.  The funniest thing is, o/n flow is to pull the flexed merchandise and fill when stock has come in, yet when you mention it to them, they were never told about this change.  Product now sitting in the coolers and not on sales floor, so this just adds to the PA work load.  Target, expect more, pay less.  As someone else mentioned, one off these days, I am going to walk out.


Uh ya I havent even bothered to read all of it and do any of what it says because i literally have no time.  Today like ALL C+S push days, I have to push C+S for 3+ hours because if I dont it doesnt get all the way done.  Our coverage in Market is opener from 7-2:30 and closer from 2:30-7 and we are supposed to be responsible for zoning everything in market including dry market with no help.  And im practically backroom too because they never backstock any of the morning pulls after im done and this morning the backstock from the night before hadnt even been done so more STOing for me this morning ..the joy..

shoot I think last Sunday I had to come in at 7am and then pull ALL my pulls, work them out and then backstock them...ya im sure ill get alot of stuff done when I have to do that.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 10, 2015)

compostguy said:


> qmosqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh Meat Ordering Question here
> ...



As promised:

Santa Maria Seasoned Beef Tri-Tip Roast
Carne Asada Seasoned Beef Skirt Steak
Chinese-Style Barbecue Beef
Bacon Wrapped Beef Roast
Garlic Herb Butter & Spinach Beef Pinwheel Steaks
Chili Lime Pork Brisket
Chipotle & Lime Seasoned Chicken Breast
Bacon-Wrapped Chicken Breasts Stuffed With Jalapeno Cream Cheese
Chicken Parmesan Cutlets
Asparagus & Cheddar Stuffed Chicken Breast Cutlets
Sutton & Dodge Tri-Tip Roast
Sutton & Dodge Bottom Round Roast

There are others, but we apparently didn't get them with Friday's C+S.


----------



## compostguy (Jan 11, 2015)

Ugh, I have to vent...

Today I wasn't scheduled in Market -- I'm Saturday night Ad Take Down TL -- so when I came in, I looked at the schedule.  I know they've been cutting hours, but this was ridiculous -- there were two TMs in the morning (the CTL and a Market TM who was being trained morning routines) and a mid-morning TM, but all three left by 2:45pm.  The closer (who zoned dry market) wasn't scheduled until 7:15pm, so basically there was no coverage in the Market area for 4-1/2 hours! *SMH*

That being said, before I started my shift, I walked the produce area quickly, and it looked relatively okay considering.  So I began my ad take down duties.  Then I hear the LOD call over a hardlines TM over to the U.  I gave it no thought, and continued my workload.  As I passed through Market taking down ads, I saw said HL TM zoning.  Good, I thought, at least Market is getting some help.  Our Ad Take Down team finished within two hours, so I was asked to help zone dry market.  No problem. 

Jump ahead to 11:15pm, I come to find out that the LOD had that HL TM pulling any expired product or anything "close".  I bumped into the HL TM in the ambient room -- he brought in three carts of "expired" product.  The one cart which caught my eye was the one full of bakery items -- I had just filled that yesterday.  So I took a closer look, and almost all of the stuff in the cart had "best before" dates of 1/13!  I rushed back out to the bakery table, and it was almost completely empty!  I had to explain to the HL TM that we don't pull anything unless it expires the next day (two days tops) because we wouldn't have any product on the shelves, and we'd be scrambling to fill said table.  He apologized and took the cart back out and filled up the table.

I inspected the other carts, and found out he was pulling stuff with "best before" dates of 1/13 and 1/14.  DOH!  I checked those spots on the floor, and, you guessed it, the shelves were empty.  I scanned those empty spots, and we had no back stock.  And since I don't know how long he had these items in his cart, I had to let it go the way of QMOS.  But here's the kicker: our Market team had finally got caught up on compost that was building up.  The ambient room was finally empty of carts of compost.  But tonight we ended up with three cartloads of UNPROCESSED items.  Not only will the Market team be forced to compost all of that, we still have to QMOS before doing compost, and we can't salvage any of it for donation because it's been out of temp!  ARGH!!!

I asked the LOD about it, and the reason the HL TM was asked to cull was because our STL did an audit in Market today (at what time I'm not sure) and found expired product in the U (apparently something from early December, which is NOT a good thing), so the STL and another ETL culled and got a cart's worth of expired product.  The HL TM added three more carts, but thankfully, one of them (the bake stuff) was able to be returned.

I'm not scheduled tomorrow (Sunday), but I hope it all gets done before I come in on Monday, but I'm not sure who and how many hours will be spent doing it.  Otherwise I will be spending goodness knows how many hours processing/composting those carts along with anything QMOS from Monday's cull when I should be working on C+S/pushing autofill/shooting outs/helping guests (basically the usual Market routines).  Writing this all down makes me depressed...


----------



## signingminion (Jan 13, 2015)

Every shift is a struggle these days. so much to do, no support. Still trying to get my teammate to fully set a bunker pog from sat. He printed labels and tied sat, found strips sun and ignored my inquiry about stripping and filling today.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 16, 2015)

Got a bunch of those large Goldfish puff bags that we used to have on an endcap in a market 3 tier priority pull, half w/ a best buy date for last week, the other half for Nov. 19th. Sigggghhh. Market hours are super cut for everyone but the CTL and the PA, it's hard to get things done when market keeps getting called away to help elsewhere. 

I do have a PA interview in a little over a week though. Any PAs here have any advice? I know some have said it's similar to the general interview but surely there is some more specific market questions? Or is it more answering situational questions with experiences you've had in market? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 16, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Got a bunch of those large Goldfish puff bags that we used to have on an endcap in a market 3 tier priority pull, half w/ a best buy date for last week, the other half for Nov. 19th. Sigggghhh. Market hours are super cut for everyone but the CTL and the PA, it's hard to get things done when market keeps getting called away to help elsewhere.
> 
> I do have a PA interview in a little over a week though. Any PAs here have any advice? I know some have said it's similar to the general interview but surely there is some more specific market questions? Or is it more answering situational questions with experiences you've had in market? Thanks for any advice.



The actual interview questions are quite the same.. If they approached YOU about the position you pretty much have the job in the bag, while the interviews are pretty much just a formality. The CTL and lone PA in the department pretty much asked me to apply, and when I did the interview pretty much went the same as a TM interview it will be with the CTL and ETL-SF.

Most of the interview was pretty much what they expect, why its important, etc, etc.

Being a PA is a pretty damn demanding job, I find it hard to think of a non-TL job that demands so much. However, you will NEVER be bored, and have a better grasp and impact on your department than just about anyone else would have in theirs.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 16, 2015)

Today was just a hoot

SDA+Cull+QMOS

We were down a TM in backroom so I had to do my own morning pulls AGAIN, work them to the floor and also had to backstock them.  Still had dairy to do after Freshness Friday

No room in milk cooler for the milk vendor to put his pallet so i had to break down the pallet with Eggs and Meat.  Put meat on the meat metro rack and worked out the eggs since we were light on the floor.

Huddle + Freshness Friday + Qmos an entire cart of product-  Ya that was a good 30-40 minutes then I took break

C+S truck was never received in so I took care of that...probably the reason the pulls were so big in the diary cooler when they should of been tiny.
C+S was 600+ pieces.  Just for reference our Flow truck today was 1700 so it was about a 1/3 of a flow truck.  Had to basically help push out Freezer and Produce from that along with backstocking both of those with another TM so we would have green racks to do dairy push.

Steritech came in right in the middle of C+S push so I had to go in the back and make sure to check everything was ok and we had no outdates.  Found like 20 boxes between the rooms that had expired product and QMOSed them all and ended up having to dump 2 QMOS bins and a red tub with 3 seperate bags of QMOS on top of it into the compactor.

Pushed out Meat + Bakery items that hadnt got pushed out and made a BCODE for product that needed it so it could be backstocked.

Finally did the order in the limited ammount of time I had...so fun!!!

Half my leadership team would prob find something wrong with market and wonder what I did all this time like i was sitting on my butt all day.  I swear they all think its just so easy and there isnt much to do but every day theres way too many tasks and not enough time.  I always get condescending tones from a few of the LODs about market even though we are one of the top stores in the group despite how much our store doesnt give a crap about market


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 17, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> The actual interview questions are quite the same.. If they approached YOU about the position you pretty much have the job in the bag, while the interviews are pretty much just a formality. The CTL and lone PA in the department pretty much asked me to apply, and when I did the interview pretty much went the same as a TM interview it will be with the CTL and ETL-SF.
> 
> Most of the interview was pretty much what they expect, why its important, etc, etc.
> 
> Being a PA is a pretty damn demanding job, I find it hard to think of a non-TL job that demands so much. However, you will NEVER be bored, and have a better grasp and impact on your department than just about anyone else would have in theirs.


Yeah, my CTL said he was developing me to become the second PA which seemed like a good sign.  He also is making me market pog person so it seems like he has faith in me. There is one person who has been in market about 6 months longer than me interviewing, and another person who has never worked in market so I'm hoping it goes well.  Originally the interview was going to be weeks ago, but then our ETL-SF/GE got hurt and they were hoping she'd come back quickly, but she is still out for at least a month so they said they would just do it anyways. Thanks for your reply, Phish.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 17, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Yeah, my CTL said he was developing me to become the second PA which seemed like a good sign.  He also is making me market pog person so it seems like he has faith in me. There is one person who has been in market about 6 months longer than me interviewing, and another person who has never worked in market so I'm hoping it goes well.  Originally the interview was going to be weeks ago, but then our ETL-SF/GE got hurt and they were hoping she'd come back quickly, but she is still out for at least a month so they said they would just do it anyways. Thanks for your reply, Phish.



I was trained by the PA (who became my friend, and was me and him against the world... all day, everyday) and less so the CTL. I will say that I feel if you become a GOOD PA, you are held back from promotion, as the less management has to pay attention to market (aka, the better job you do), the less they will actually pay attention to you.

That is probably the only fact that sucks. Plus giving up a good PA by making him a TL in say... softlines or something is probably not something most ETLs/STLs would want.. if they can get a good PA I could see why they would want to keep them there.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 18, 2015)

We never interview for the pa positions, at least not since opening. Which was nice, but it means it's all backroom deals for who gets the job, not a fair fight.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2015)

We just promoted 2 hardlines TMs to PAs. They interviewed and got the position. Now I have 4 including myself as PAs. Finally enough PAs to do the volume of sales we go through in one week.  In one week we get about 44 to 48 pallets of pfresh. Along with about 1600 gallons of milk  so now I will be able to see things getting done and keeping the pfresh valley fresh and full.


----------



## scbman (Jan 19, 2015)

I have come to the conclusion that my STL, and most of my ETL's, don't have any clue of our everyday tasks in market, and worse, don't care to even learn.  If I, or any of the PA's try to explain that we're in the middle of back stocking FDC, Auditing the cooler for counts and dates before an order, etc., and don't have time to fill a random out on the end cap immediately, we apparently have "an attitude problem".

They basically think all we have to do is zone and put reshop up all day, and if the zone isn't perfect we have been "working without a sense of urgency".  One of my PA's was once told to skip his morning cull so he could push leftover truck in another area smh


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 19, 2015)

scbman said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my STL, and most of my ETL's, don't have any clue of our everyday tasks in market, and worse, don't care to even learn.  If I, or any of the PA's try to explain that we're in the middle of back stocking FDC, Auditing the cooler for counts and dates before an order, etc., and don't have time to fill a random out on the end cap immediately, we apparently have "an attitude problem".
> 
> They basically think all we have to do is zone and put reshop up all day, and if the zone isn't perfect we have been "working without a sense of urgency".  One of my PA's was once told to skip his morning cull so he could push leftover truck in another area smh



I know that feeling..sigh...At least when my Leaders ask me to do something they are understanding that I will get to it in a somewhat urgent manner if I am doing something else at the moment and dont hassle me about it as long as it gets done.

I have a feeling not that many people have one clue what we do and think its just a grand party over in market where we just do a couple pulls, reshop and zone while chatting it up with guests....mhhmm sure..thats all I do 

Today I had to zone D block which is the home and furniture isles during huddle for 20-30 minutes
Had to backstock all my morning pulls so C+S push would have all the green racks ready to go
Printed and put away the POGs that were coming up so Vendors would know what week to bring in extra product if needed.
Pushed out Vendor Bread that is left to fill the floor since some of our shelf space can only hold 2 loaves of bread and gets empty quick
Took a full endcap of Nestle Water and pushed it to the empty location on the backwall and then pushed out 2 flats of Vendor Water that was supposed to be set Sunday morning but the rep never showed up
Talked to my Frito Vendor about setting up shippers for the super bowl back in Seasonal
Helped push Produce and backstocked produce and all the dairy C+S push backstock
Grabbed carts for the front end since everyone else was busy apparently
Pushed out fresh meat, bakery, and a little bit of freezer
Filled out vendor survey
Processed QMOS from C+S truck

I mean just look at my day.  And I will get shit from the Plano TMs when they do the dairy transition about how the shelves arent cleaned..its like..when the HECK do I have TIME to do that when I constantly have to basically be a C+S push member, and backstock my morning pulls almost every single time I open plus the other numerous tasks that always pop up.  Lately ive had to even pull my own morning pulls, push them out, and backstock them...all by myself


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 22, 2015)

So on the newest schedule the opener is 6am-1pm.  The closer is 4:30-8:30.  So lets see.....Just a tad over 70 hours for the entire week for market.  And for our C+S push we have 3 people monday, 2 wedensday, and 4 Friday.  We have to put BCODEs on any full boxes and backstock everything too.

We usually have around 500 pieces of push Fridays....Our flow trucks are between 1600-2000 now.  It would basically be the equivalent of pushing a 1600 truck with 13 people or a 2000 truck with 16 people

They have said the C+S team is too slow and wonder why everything doesnt get pushed in time...well...I would love to see them push a 2000 piece truck with 16 people and clock out when they are actually scheduled til.  Also, our C+S push is now after the flow push, so there is not 100% productivity and they are slightly less productive after having just pushed a flow truck.  We used to push C+S on opposite days of flow


----------



## signingminion (Jan 22, 2015)

New schedule had my c&s his in logistics not consumables...whole new can of worms is coming if they think I'm helping with their push cause if where I'm scheduled...


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 22, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> New schedule had my c&s his in logistics not consumables...whole new can of worms is coming if they think I'm helping with their push cause if where I'm scheduled...




I typically have to help for 2-3 hours on Monday and Friday.  Combine that with having to pull my own morning pulls, push all the morning pulls and backstocking all of it, it takes time out of my days.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 23, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I typically have to help for 2-3 hours on Monday and Friday.  Combine that with having to pull my own morning pulls, push all the morning pulls and backstocking all of it, it takes time out of my days.



We are starting to Set, Batch, Pull, and Backstock all our Market Salesplans now at my store... looool


----------



## compostguy (Jan 26, 2015)

I was scheduled for 40 hours initially this week, but my CTL told me he had to shave off two hours from my Sunday schedule -- instead of 10:30am-7:15pm shift, just come in from 12:30pm-7:15pm.  Fine.  Finished my Saturday ad take down shift at 11:15pm and went to bed around 1am.  Around 7:30am Sunday morning, I get a call from HR telling me not to come in at all!  So I went from an 8-hour shift to nothing.  Okay, Sunday's weather is nice, I'm not that upset.

Come Monday morning, the Flow TL lets me in to the store and asks why the freezer CAFs weren't pushed.  HELLLOOOO -- I was scheduled to work Sunday and I was taken off the schedule!  Before I could get back to the freezers to see what the Flow TL was talking about, C+S arrives.  Flow team / backroom apparently had 6 call outs this morning (why didn't they call out Sunday ), so I had to grab a pallet jack and help unload the truck.  When I finally brought over the frozen pallets over to the freezer, I got a good look -- an unfinished pallet from last Friday's C+S PLUS at least 7 CAFs.  *SMH*

I had to pull out a flatbed of bakery items (which I had planned to push Sunday before my unexpected day off) to the floor just to make room for the two frozen pallets -- they managed to squeeze in.

After the C+S unload, did a quick check of the endcaps then help push a dry market CAF (flatbed, mind you) because nobody pushed Sunday because they cut hours/payroll.

When my CTL finally came in (he had to cut his hours, too, so he came in an hour later than usual), we hit up the dry market pallet (bananas, tomatoes, onions, potatoes, mangos, avocados, etc.).  Then we broke down the first of two produce pallets.  Got enough product out there in time for the 9am fresh and full LOD sales walk, but the LOD kept asking if U was full.  Um, no, because we started C+S push late, and we hadn't even got to meat/eggs or dairy yet -- tough, says LOD, we'll do the walk later.  *SMH*

We bring out the second produce pallet when the Flow TL asks the CTL to do a smart huddle to get the dairy pallets done.  So we had to bring the produce pallet (as well as the produce metro rack) back to the cooler and bring out the first (of three) dairy pallets.  We also brought out any dairy autofills (at least 1 full metro and 3 three-tiers) for the lucky first few who showed up early/on-time to the smart huddle to push first.  To make matters worse, one of the dairy pallets had the meat pallet on top, so we had to move that one to the side and get to the other two first.  The first pallet was done, and I had to take my lunch break before I hit my 5th hour.

When I returned from lunch, only one person was left pushing dairy.  My CTL was called away to a TL meeting with the STL, so I helped the one guy pushing dairy.  However, that's when I kept getting called for guest first -- five times, if I remembered correctly.  So I was little help to the lone dairy pusher -- he had to walkie me to let me know he had to clock out and that he left what little dairy push was left on the pallet (which was still sitting on the floor).  Thankfully my CTL got back from his lunch, and we knocked out the rest of that dairy pallet.

We finally got the second produce pallet out, but I was constantly called up for backup cashier -- apparently the lone HL TM had just gone to lunch, so I was the only available team member.  So I went back and forth from market to the front lanes for the next 90 minutes.  My CTL and I managed to knock out the 2nd produce pallet, but very little else.

So the incoming PA was left with a meat/egg pallet on top of a specialty milk pallet and two frozen pallets.  Flow TL said his team would work on the frozen pallets Tuesday.  My goal tomorrow is to repush the produce push from today then backstock everything (so long as I don't get interrupted).  End rant.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 26, 2015)

I wish we actually did the 9am and 4pm walks...


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 26, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I wish we actually did the 9am and 4pm walks...


Ill be honest...they are kind of a waste of time..The LODs dont really care about it..at least in my store and its just a waste of time I could spend doing something else since they want to always go through everything step by step with me.  We havent done it in a while actually.  Nobody has time to do it.  When I did ask them to do it sometimes it would be up to an hour before they made their way over there


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 27, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ill be honest...they are kind of a waste of time..The LODs dont really care about it..at least in my store and its just a waste of time I could spend doing something else since they want to always go through everything step by step with me.  We havent done it in a while actually.  Nobody has time to do it.  When I did ask them to do it sometimes it would be up to an hour before they made their way over there


The only time an LOD makes it over quickly when I call for a walk is our SR-TL who has only been at the store for two months. The rest often say "Oh, I'll be there in just a minute." Meanwhile, I'm trying to get other stuff done but still keep it looking nice for if they ever show up.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 27, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ill be honest...they are kind of a waste of time..The LODs dont really care about it..at least in my store and its just a waste of time I could spend doing something else since they want to always go through everything step by step with me.  We havent done it in a while actually.  Nobody has time to do it.  When I did ask them to do it sometimes it would be up to an hour before they made their way over there


We've never walked with the lod. Back when we did them they just came down to grab something for their break and poked around a bit. But if there were holes and we weren't actively out filling they called us to task. Now it's only if I call then down to look at the state of the floor do they notice the huge gaps or lack of accurate push.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 27, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I mean just look at my day.  And I will get shit from the Plano TMs when they do the dairy transition about how the shelves arent cleaned..its like..when the HECK do I have TIME to do that when I constantly have to basically be a C+S push member, and backstock my morning pulls almost every single time I open plus the other numerous tasks that always pop up.  Lately ive had to even pull my own morning pulls, push them out, and backstock them...all by myself



Did the plano team at least pull and push the new products or did they leaving everything empty?



scbman said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my STL, and most of my ETL's, don't have any clue of our everyday tasks in market, and worse, don't care to even learn.  If I, or any of the PA's try to explain that we're in the middle of back stocking FDC, Auditing the cooler for counts and dates before an order, etc., and don't have time to fill a random out on the end cap immediately, we apparently have "an attitude problem".
> 
> They basically think all we have to do is zone and put reshop up all day, and if the zone isn't perfect we have been "working without a sense of urgency".  One of my PA's was once told to skip his morning cull so he could push leftover truck in another area smh



I am a PA at my store and have been for a few years now. I feel the same way with management (ETLs and TLs). We havent been fully clean in our coolers from the trucks since October. With the packed coolers, it takes a lot longer to do the BR SDA, audit the backroom coolers, pull product for endcaps, and store old endcap product. Management knows about the coolers and there is a lack of action.


Like many of you, we have to zone some of dry market along with the p fresh closing routines of cleaning, culling, zoning open air, and zoning the coolers and freezers. It is impossible to have a good zone in p fresh while having to worry about zoning dry. It is like my STL doesnt think pfresh does anything.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Did the plano team at least pull and push the new products or did they leaving everything empty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I notice this all start to happen when Market-BPs went the way of the wind.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 27, 2015)

hypothetical scenario for p fresh area

Lets say the plano team set a transition in p fresh and they didnt pull nor push any new product to the floor thus leaving a bunch of empty locations on the sales floor. To make matters worse, you knew we had the new product because you saw it located in the backroom

What would you do if you saw a bunch of out after a transition?

Also, should us in p fresh (mainly the PAs and CTLs) be responsible for pulling and filling what the plano team didnt?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> hypothetical scenario for p fresh area
> 
> Lets say the plano team set a transition in p fresh and they didnt pull nor push any new product to the floor thus leaving a bunch of empty locations on the sales floor. To make matters worse, you knew we had the new product because you saw it located in the backroom
> 
> ...


I would talk to the PLANO TL about it. Their job is to set and FILL, not half-ass it. They are also supposed to research it after setting and filling.  You've got a legitimate beef with this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 27, 2015)

How can they fill if it hasn't been back stocked yet.


----------



## targetflowslave (Jan 27, 2015)

Did anyone else's sour cream and cottage cheese take over one of the milk doors?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 27, 2015)

targetflowslave said:


> Did anyone else's sour cream and cottage cheese take over one of the milk doors?


Yep.  Guests can actually find it now.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes it was suppose too here. My CTL said we sell way too much milk sbout 200 gallons per day.  So we condensed the meals to go past the fresh meat aisle down to 1 four foot section and put the cottage cheese sour cream hellavua good dip there and tied the pog to that aisle G15.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I would talk to the PLANO TL about it. Their job is to set and FILL, not half-ass it. They are also supposed to research it after setting and filling.  You've got a legitimate beef with this.



Like many of your pfresh backrooms, our dairy cooler has been packed lately. So maybe this was their reason for not pulling. Then, per Target structure, the packed cooler falls on the ETL LOG who is also in charge of plano. 

But if you worked pfresh and dairy transition wasnt set, would you have pulled whatever you could have instead of doing other cafs or some minor cleaning?



targetflowslave said:


> Did anyone else's sour cream and cottage cheese take over one of the milk doors?



It looks that way. I dont get how they can take away an entire door of Market Pantry 2%. My store has a Starbucks so the reduction of a milk door sucks. But at least guests can find the cottage cheese & sour cream.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> hypothetical scenario for p fresh area
> 
> Lets say the plano team set a transition in p fresh and they didnt pull nor push any new product to the floor thus leaving a bunch of empty locations on the sales floor. To make matters worse, you knew we had the new product because you saw it located in the backroom
> 
> ...



We usually set the transition aside when it comes in for C+S push...that way its allready on a flat or tub and all they have to do is push it out.  This process works out really well instead of having to pull it all...plus we usually dont even have enough room to backstock it for a week anyway.  For this Dairy transition we just did we had 1 tub and 2 flats of product that was all transition and almost none of it had a salesfloor location because it was new product.

In NOP it will give the week its supposed to be set but it wont be tied yet usually

My Plano team usually demerches, cleans ALL the shelves, pulls and pushes all product.  They usually dont backstock it though and it sits there until I get sick of it being there and do it myself...or on a C+S day with the rest of the backstock


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 27, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> We usually set the transition aside when it comes in for C+S push...that way its allready on a flat or tub and all they have to do is push it out.  This process works out really well instead of having to pull it all...plus we usually dont even have enough room to backstock it for a week anyway.  For this Dairy transition we just did we had 1 tub and 2 flats of product that was all transition and almost none of it had a salesfloor location because it was new product.
> 
> In NOP it will give the week its supposed to be set but it wont be tied yet usually
> 
> My Plano team usually demerches, cleans ALL the shelves, pulls and pushes all product.  They usually dont backstock it though and it sits there until I get sick of it being there and do it myself...or on a C+S day with the rest of the backstock



That is not a bad idea separating the transitions and new sales planners. But even it is located and the cooler is full, that shouldnt, in my opinion, excuse them  from leaving the area blank.

Speaking of sales planners, it seems almost every time I change a sales planner in p fresh, there is always a crap ton of backstock after I pushed the product to the home locations


----------



## signingminion (Jan 27, 2015)

We had a similar issue with our transition due to a three day c&s push. I browbeat the etl-log into a repush before backstocking it. if we have extra racks we locate all the transition on one or more so the pull can then be pushed to the floor easy.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes Brewhaha I would have gotten the product on the shelves myself if the other option was for them to sit there empty.  I used to have a BR TL who always said "the guests aren't shopping in the back room. Get it on the sales floor."


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yes Brewhaha I would have gotten the product on the shelves myself if the other option was for them to sit there empty.  I used to have a BR TL who always said "the guests aren't shopping in the back room. Get it on the sales floor."



I would do the same. For me, as a PA, I have been led to believe that if there any issues (product over pushed/under pushed, stuff not cleaned, end caps not full to capacity, finding expired product, bananas/eggs/milk not full all the time, many empty holes & cas not being pushed) are automatically me or my ctls fault even though we can't control everything that goes on. If i do one thing, then I'll get talked to for doing something else. Example, I'd rather fill the empty holes in dairy from the transition than fill bakery (which it didn't need to be filled right away). But stuff doesn't get done & i have to fix things in order to make p fresh look good as best I can.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yes Brewhaha I would have gotten the product on the shelves myself if the other option was for them to sit there empty.  I used to have a BR TL who always said "the guests aren't shopping in the back room. Get it on the sales floor."



Ya I would unfor push what I could out too and just get the essentials done in Pfresh before doing that...

At the end of the day our goal is to sell product and make money..if there is no product out to be sold we wont make as much money

This month and Feb are going to be hell for Pfresh.

Im getting 75 or so total hours for Pfresh this week and next week it dips down to almost 70 hours total.  Out of those hours 6-8 of it is helping C+S push.  

Almost every day now I am told I have to pull my own morning pulls and If I dont backstock them after pushing them out it just sits there and gets all mixed up with the 12 and on CAF pulls.

Plano hours are being cut to the bone as well so this weeek I have like 6 Salesplans and 3 or so next week.  Today I spent 2 hours of my 7 hour shift doing Plano stuff.  Spent 30 or so minutes pulling my morning pulls.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 28, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya I would unfor push what I could out too and just get the essentials done in Pfresh before doing that...
> 
> At the end of the day our goal is to sell product and make money..if there is no product out to be sold we wont make as much money
> 
> ...



I understand  hours have to be cut this time of the year. What I dont understand is why perishables hours get cut. Does HQ know how much different our routines are compared to the rest of the stores (excluding food services areas). Heck, does Target even remember why they created p fresh in the 1st place?


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 28, 2015)

targetflowslave said:


> Did anyone else's sour cream and cottage cheese take over one of the milk doors?


Yes! I am so happy. It was annoying to see a guest go by the yogurt, somehow not notice the sign that says "Our sour cream is now located with our cheese" and come over and ask "why don't you sell sour cream anymore?"


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2015)

our sour cream, cottage cheese is now located in the pfresh valley between the grab and go sandwiches and the meals to go (tortillas, veggies, sauces and fajitas meats.)
Meals to go was condensed down to 1 four foot section.

Our CTL talked to plan TL and we did not flex into the milk wall due to selling too much milk per day. 
We sell about 200 gallons of milk a day and we need 5 doors of MP and vendor milk and 3 doors of specialty milk.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> sign that says "Our sour cream is now located with our cheese"


You had a sign there wow we just got ask like 100 times a day "Where's the sour cream and then it was out, and I told them I guess we are sold out, lol it was stiing on a backstock cart not STO'd... oh well.  
I am soo glad we now have a lot of room to keep it on the floor and well stocked.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 28, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> You had a sign there wow we just got ask like 100 times a day "Where's the sour cream and then it was out, and I told them I guess we are sold out, lol it was stiing on a backstock cart not STO'd... oh well.
> I am soo glad we now have a lot of room to keep it on the floor and well stocked.


It was a 3x5 sign at our store. It didn't help at all. We took it down after a couple months.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, the sign didn't help at all. They would be standing right next to it with a glazed over look. Now I'm just worried most of them will now go look at it's old spot and then be confused it's gone.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jan 29, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> our sour cream, cottage cheese is now located in the pfresh valley between the grab and go sandwiches and the meals to go (tortillas, veggies, sauces and fajitas meats.)
> Meals to go was condensed down to 1 four foot section.
> 
> Our CTL talked to plan TL and we did not flex into the milk wall due to selling too much milk per day.
> We sell about 200 gallons of milk a day and we need 5 doors of MP and vendor milk and 3 doors of specialty milk.



The margin on the grab and go though is much higher than milk.  In the end, you're going to end up losing sales.  Just because you didn't want to push milk an extra time per day.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 29, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> The margin on the grab and go though is much higher than milk.  In the end, you're going to end up losing sales.  Just because you didn't want to push milk an extra time per day.



I see you point about this but depending on where their milk coolers are and where their backroom coolers are, you might not have the time to push milk an extra time per day. At my store, our milk coolers are at c50 (right in front of c1). The closest double doors is at the other end of market/seasonal (c50). Then we have to go around 2 sharp turns to get to our dairy cooler. So generally, you put 128 gallons of milk on one flat. That is basically 32 crates of milk. That means you are pushing 128 gallons of milk times roughly 8.6 pounds per gallon is about 1100 pounds (the weight of milk could be a bit off). So pushing 1100 pounds of milk around 2 sharp corners plus pushing it across the store (my store is 2 levels) takes up at lot of time we dont have. Some are lucky to have their backroom dairy cooler right behind their milk coolers on the sales floor where all they push the milk from in the cooler.

I am not saying I agree with that did but I understand why they did it.


----------



## Pilly18 (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anybody have designated pfresh backroom tms? There's 2 at my store, I'm one of them. We come in at 4am on truck days (4 days a week) pull all the pfresh batches, push just dairy and freezer, push same stuff that comes in off the truck, then back stock everything, including meat and produce. We come clean almost everyday, if we don't it's because the truck arrives after 6:30a and our CTL and PA's don't get their push finished in time. Our trucks are typically 500, 800, 1000, 1200 pieces. On a non truck day we come in for 4-5 hours just to do the batches/push/backstock. Is this just my store that does it? I always see you guys talking about jam packed coolers and freezers.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jan 30, 2015)

Pilly18 said:


> Does anybody have designated pfresh backroom tms? There's 2 at my store, I'm one of them. We come in at 4am on truck days (4 days a week) pull all the pfresh batches, push just dairy and freezer, push same stuff that comes in off the truck, then back stock everything, including meat and produce. We come clean almost everyday, if we don't it's because the truck arrives after 6:30a and our CTL and PA's don't get their push finished in time. Our trucks are typically 500, 800, 1000, 1200 pieces. On a non truck day we come in for 4-5 hours just to do the batches/push/backstock. Is this just my store that does it? I always see you guys talking about jam packed coolers and freezers.



My store has had packed coolers since October. But a few days ago, my store got a visit from a bunch of extreme higher ups. When I say higher ups, I was told they were close to the highest of the high in the food chain and even some of these people come up with ideas for how we should do things in the store. Well they saw our produce cooler and our meat cooler. Our produce cooler is small and had a flat and red cart of backstock in it. Our meat cooler had a red tub and flat backstock plus a milk pallet in the cooler (our dairy cooler was so packed we couldnt put the milk in there). So I came back the next day and our coolers (not freezer) was completely clean even after a truck.


So answer your question, we usually have 3-5 flow guys on truck days to push the truck. 1-3 of those guys also backstock the truck as well. Depending on the size of the  truck and when it arrives, they sometimes get clean but that is rare


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup we have a designated team for food truck too.  1, sometimes 2 TM's back stock after pushing. I can count on 1 hand the number of times we *haven't *come clean. It's always been made a priority that it all gets done.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 30, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yup we have a designated team for food truck too.  1, sometimes 2 TM's back stock after pushing. I can count on 1 hand the number of times we *haven't *come clean. It's always been made a priority that it all gets done.




This USED to be how it was at my store...until some leadership changes and a shift of priorities.  I feel like Market is treated like absolute crap now at my store.  For C+S push +  Pfresh for the entire week this week and next week we probably have around 100 hours for all of it which includes backstocking the trucks.

Ive about had it with backroom and C+S tasks.  Im a PA dangit not a freaking backroom TM and Flow TM.

I routinely have to pull my own morning pulls now and backroom doesnt care to backstock anything ever until the night so I usually have to backstock it all too, especially on truck push days so we have green racks to use.  Then 3 days out of the week I am just expected to help push and be involved in the C+S process the entire time which is like 4 hours each of those days.

I understand hours are low but I feel like I help out other workcenters when asked or rather told, like being told I have to help push C+S and being told I HAVE to pull my own autofills and even going as far as being told to help push the dry market autofills.  What happens when I need help or tell the backroom TL or Log ETL what they NEED to do in their own workcenter as it relates to Pfresh..NOTHING.  My hours are low too.  My workcenter gets 70 or so hours a week now which is nothing with all the tasks that are required.  There was a green rack with the morning autofills from wednesday STILL on the same rack in the freezer this morning.....I guess it was too hard for anyone to backstock it.









This is also just how I see market now


----------



## ANE (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the backroom backstocks the freezer and cooler once a week. Today as I was doing a pull in the freezer, there were FOUR red tubs (4 to 6 repacks each), FIVE three tiers, and  a large pallet of frozen crammed in there. A pull that only had five locations to it took about twenty minutes due to having to move about half of the vehicles every time I had to move.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 2, 2015)

There are 3 things I would like to bring up 

1: So we had a major visit this past week from an extreme high up in the company. In preparation, we used a lot of hours to get the store ready. This included getting the entire backroom clean and getting the coolers clean. Well, on our next GM truck day, the backroom blew up. Then the following day, which is both GM and p fresh trucks, the backroom got worse and all the work to get the coolers clean when down the drain. I was told we went over hours by  at least 250 (maybe even more) so they cut backroom and flow hours. When I came in at 230 Saturday, there were 2 flats of dairy, 1 tub of dairy, 2 flats of frozen, 1 meat flat and a pallet of dry produce left over. Our floor looked really light. So yay planning.......................................NOT

2: The day after our visit, they scheduled only 2 hardlines closers (4 total with one person being 8-4 and the other being 1-6). The 2 closing ETLs called me to the offices/TSC area. They start talking to me in a do me a favor voice "hey brewhaha, how are you feeling? Listen we need you to zone all of dry market in addition to p fresh." I tell them I will do the best I can. Normally we do p fresh plus c1 & c14-c20 (our aisles are 8 4 feet sections). My focus is to get a good p fresh zone in while marking sure I dont leave any expired or bad quality product on the floor. So I almost never get the freezer zone complete due to the dry zoning because with the times we are scheduled, it is almost impossible to do. To do their zoning request, I started zone an hour earlier than usual skipping the 5pm CAFs. End of the night, I get to c25. One ETL says I disappointed him on how far I got in my zone. 

3: To the  p fresh closers who also zone part (or all) of dry market, what is your routine to get all the zoning complete (including the freezers) plus your cleaning tasks every close? I ask because I am struggling (based on my stores added requirement to zone part of dry market) to get the zone complete. If anyone can give me a time line (our closers work 230-1030) of what I should be doing on a close, let me know. This would help me out a lot.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 2, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> 3: To the  p fresh closers who also zone part (or all) of dry market, what is your routine to get all the zoning complete (including the freezers) plus your cleaning tasks every close? I ask because I am struggling (based on my stores added requirement to zone part of dry market) to get the zone complete. If anyone can give me a time line (our closers work 230-1030) of what I should be doing on a close, let me know. This would help me out a lot.



At my store, the openers or a mid are supposed to try and zone freezers while closer does all of dry market (14-32, plus water wall). Problem is we won't have mids again for awhile, and the opener is way too busy to do freezers most of the time. If market isn't too trashed, I can zone it in about an hour (bare minimum zoning, but still looks okay to a guest) to two hours. I usually do night cull/QMOS around 8:30pm (our closers leave at 10pm). What really depends on when I'll get started is if I have to do a lot of dry market pushing myself. Before Christmas we would have enough people that by the time I was done with doing stuff in Pfresh, my pulls for dry were already taken care of a lot of the time. With having them to do now, it takes up a lot of zoning time on heavy days so one piece of advice is try to zone up a few four foot sections if you can while you're pushing. That way if you don't finish, at least a lot of it has been touched in most aisles.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 2, 2015)

I haven't touched my zone since fourth quarter on closes. I have two or three hours worth of cafs sitting when I come to close. If I'm lucky I get them pushed with enough time to get the reshop pushed back out in time for our weekly 4x4.

I used to get my zone at least half complete every night. But my opener zones pfresh and the closer does dry grocery. Or he did before he cut his days. Now pfresh is zoned three days and dry grocery one. At least my tls know enough not to give me crap about not getting to it.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 2, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I used to get my zone at least half complete every night. But my opener zones pfresh and the closer does dry grocery. Or he did before he cut his days. Now pfresh is zoned three days and dry grocery one. At least my tls know enough not to give me crap about not getting to it.



What is funny about this is my ETL happened to open after I closed (i was a mid). He said the zone wasnt good. I told him since we started having to zone dry on our closes, it is impossible in the time we have to get the freezers zoned. Well, he said our TL gets it done. Find a way to do it. The funny thing is my TL has said and does stay until he gets what he needs done. So whenever he closes, he stays past 1030 to get the zone done. How is that a fair comparison when I leave on time? To me, it is BS. 



indigo25 said:


> With having them to do now, it takes up a lot of zoning time on heavy days so one piece of advice is try to zone up a few four foot sections if you can while you're pushing. That way if you don't finish, at least a lot of it has been touched in most aisles.



I think I will do this. For me, the yogurt takes up a lot of time. This will have to do.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 2, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> There are 3 things I would like to bring up
> 
> 1: So we had a major visit this past week from an extreme high up in the company. In preparation, we used a lot of hours to get the store ready. This included getting the entire backroom clean and getting the coolers clean. Well, on our next GM truck day, the backroom blew up. Then the following day, which is both GM and p fresh trucks, the backroom got worse and all the work to get the coolers clean when down the drain. I was told we went over hours by  at least 250 (maybe even more) so they cut backroom and flow hours. When I came in at 230 Saturday, there were 2 flats of dairy, 1 tub of dairy, 2 flats of frozen, 1 meat flat and a pallet of dry produce left over. Our floor looked really light. So yay planning.......................................NOT
> 
> ...



Zoning the entire market section is almost impossible unless the pulls are small, you dont do reshop, the zone is allready pretty good and you dont have to push out a ton of milk.  Especially if your schedule is like mine..We have 70 hours total for Market this week and 3 days when we push C+S the opener has to help out with that.  The closer is 4:30-8:30 and the opener leaves at 1...not sure how we can do everything we need to do with that schedule


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 2, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> At my store, the openers or a mid are supposed to try and zone freezers while closer does all of dry market (14-32, plus water wall). Problem is we won't have mids again for awhile, and the opener is way too busy to do freezers most of the time. If market isn't too trashed, I can zone it in about an hour (bare minimum zoning, but still looks okay to a guest) to two hours. I usually do night cull/QMOS around 8:30pm (our closers leave at 10pm). What really depends on when I'll get started is if I have to do a lot of dry market pushing myself. Before Christmas we would have enough people that by the time I was done with doing stuff in Pfresh, my pulls for dry were already taken care of a lot of the time. With having them to do now, it takes up a lot of zoning time on heavy days so one piece of advice is try to zone up a few four foot sections if you can while you're pushing. That way if you don't finish, at least a lot of it has been touched in most aisles.



This is the routine I was trying to get started as I am usually the opener...just trying to zone Pfresh/Coolers/Freezers and leave dry to the closer but it usually doesnt work out too well when I help C+S from 10-2 on openings 3 days a week, or have to help set POGs or whatever other random routines there is to do, especially this week when I only work 6-1


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 2, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> This is the routine I was trying to get started as I am usually the opener...just trying to zone Pfresh/Coolers/Freezers and leave dry to the closer but it usually doesnt work out too well when I help C+S from 10-2 on openings 3 days a week, or have to help set POGs or whatever other random routines there is to do, especially this week when I only work 6-1


Yeah, it's the routine that has been in place since before I started in market. When I completely finish dry zone/cleaning/night QMOS I try and start on the freezers, but it's rare that I have the chance to.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 4, 2015)

Red Velvet Oreos are here.  Let the madness begin


----------



## signingminion (Feb 5, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Red Velvet Oreos are here.  Let the madness begin


I got a call about them the other day...kill me now. I bet we get the usual two cases.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 5, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I got a call about them the other day...kill me now. I bet we get the usual two cases.



My nabisco rep has been super awesome about the seasonal flavors since he has been in my store.  I am pretty sure I got at least 10 cases of that yesterday


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

We got 25 cases


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 5, 2015)

So today was fun in my 6 hours of working

I was bestowed the great gift of doing my own morning pulls again, pushing them out and backstocking them.  Also backstocked the pulls from the night that didnt get done so there was that, horray!
Did SDA + CULL
Morning Huddle + Reshop for 20-25ish minutes
Pushed out Milk + Eggs
Received C+S truck and stage in appropriate areas (first stop, always a blast!)
Backup cashier
Demerch a market endcap and work product back to home location and then stage for backstock
Pull, Push and Set that same endcap, although half of it was in seasonal and I had to hunt for the product as it is all flexed
Worked out Vendor Bread
Zoned Pfresh, coolers, and the Back wall coolers.  Found a whole 3 tier of outdates, half of it liquid so I had to QMOS, dump it all out and clean the drain


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

@pfreshdude I'm curious why you don't donate the liquid outdates. We don't donate the outdated vendor milk because they take it back, but everything else, unless it's way way outdated, goes to the Food Bank or The Mission.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 5, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> @pfreshdude I'm curious why you don't donate the liquid outdates. We don't donate the outdated vendor milk because they take it back, but everything else, unless it's way way outdated, goes to the Food Bank or The Mission.


Not all food banks are equal. It's against best practice to donate anything actually expired and sometimes food banks are picky about dates or squashed boxes. We only have two choices and one keeps bitching about crushed corners on boxes...the other often doesn't want the meat cause they get enough from grocers. I've had to put my foot down. All or nothing. And constant contact and follow up with the other.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 6, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Not all food banks are equal. It's against best practice to donate anything actually expired and sometimes food banks are picky about dates or squashed boxes. We only have two choices and one keeps bitching about crushed corners on boxes...the other often doesn't want the meat cause they get enough from grocers. I've had to put my foot down. All or nothing. And constant contact and follow up with the other.



This is how it is with us too, so picky that we have just given up and throw it out, even our meat we could freeze because the guy from donation who would pick it up would very rarely randomly come.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 6, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> So today was fun in my 6 hours of working
> 
> I was bestowed the great gift of doing my own morning pulls again, pushing them out and backstocking them.  Also backstocked the pulls from the night that didnt get done so there was that, horray!
> Did SDA + CULL
> ...



let me guess, a valentines day candy endcap...

I set the same one, and had to go hunting also.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 6, 2015)

Our donation guy comes every day. Takes it all no questions asked he wants more and the mission he works at is about  8 miles away on the other side of town. So we give him about 5 banana boxes of expired/soon 1 day out food and about 10 gallons of milk almost every day    The milk we pull 2 to 3 days out per our vendor.   He says if he cannot use it he will gladly get rid of it for us. The only thing I don't give him is things that may be too far expired or contain mayonnaise


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 6, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> So today was fun in my 6 hours of working
> 
> I was bestowed the great gift of doing my own morning pulls again, pushing them out and backstocking them.  Also backstocked the pulls from the night that didnt get done so there was that, horray!
> Did SDA + CULL
> ...




Assuming this is an opening shift, were do you fit the required cleaning, TPCing, backroom audit, POG audit or weekly ad audit that is on our daily routines sheet?

Also, those using the p fresh daily routines sheet, what year is on the sheet? I ask because the only one we can find on workbench is from October 2012. If they havent updated/edited pfresh routines since October 2012, well, that is sad.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 6, 2015)

Routine sheets. We haven't used those in about 1 year. And I am the only PA who even knows what they look like. Our CTL has a check list of required duties for us to check off each hour so as we try to follow a set schedule and get things done in a timely manner. There is cleaning in this check list. But all of dry grocery is on the hardlines TM as we sell way too much dairy freezer meat produce to even attempt to set foot into dry grocery. I make it as far as G23 bread aisle and turn back to the pfresh valley.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 6, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Assuming this is an opening shift, were do you fit the required cleaning, TPCing, backroom audit, POG audit or weekly ad audit that is on our daily routines sheet?
> 
> Also, those using the p fresh daily routines sheet, what year is on the sheet? I ask because the only one we can find on workbench is from October 2012. If they havent updated/edited pfresh routines since October 2012, well, that is sad.


I think it still says 2012 but now has check redwire on it.

I audit the ad Sunday. I'm the only one who tpcs anything, usually on c&s days. Pog audit is done by our ctl/etl. Backroom audit is done by either etl-log, flow tl or instocks tl. Cleaning is a joke, and has been since we opened. Our scores reflect it. But I try to get some done on c&s days as well.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 6, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> let me guess, a valentines day candy endcap...
> 
> I set the same one, and had to go hunting also.



Yep haha


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 6, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I think it still says 2012 but now has check redwire on it.
> 
> I audit the ad Sunday. I'm the only one who tpcs anything, usually on c&s days. Pog audit is done by our ctl/etl. Backroom audit is done by either etl-log, flow tl or instocks tl. Cleaning is a joke, and has been since we opened. Our scores reflect it. But I try to get some done on c&s days as well.



We dont have a CTL, or any leadership that even cares about Market.  I got talked to that we need to clean by the Plano TL when they did the dairy revision, but where is the time when I have to do C+S push 3 days out of the week or set pogs or have to pull and backstock my own pulls.

I know last night my closer had to push out hardlines CAFS for some unknown reason and then got asked when market stuff wasnt done..you cant make this stuff up 

Amazingly we are like 5th in the group I think and we arent even a green score...that shows you how bad Target is with Market...that only 4 or so stores maybe have a green score in an entire group..that is just sad


----------



## signingminion (Feb 6, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> We dont have a CTL, or any leadership that even cares about Market.  I got talked to that we need to clean by the Plano TL when they did the dairy revision, but where is the time when I have to do C+S push 3 days out of the week or set pogs or have to pull and backstock my own pulls.
> 
> I know last night my closer had to push out hardlines CAFS for some unknown reason and then got asked when market stuff wasnt done..you cant make this stuff up
> 
> Amazingly we are like 5th in the group I think and we arent even a green score...that shows you how bad Target is with Market...that only 4 or so stores maybe have a green score in an entire group..that is just sad


Plano knows better than to tell me to clean for their reset. My dairy cooler is another story. The floor needs sand blasted.

We often get drug all over in a shift as well. Electronics/guest service for my one pa, electronics/guest service/carts for my closer, electronics/backroom/instocks/fitting room for myself. Only my third pa never gets taken out of market ever.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2015)

can anyone tell me why soooooo much stuff is not coming out on cafs ???

most "express" baged salads, celery, most of the baged veggies, single apples hardly every come out.
a lot of the 1/2 gallon specialty milks, some yogurt, some juices.
all most all fresh meat, ground, beef, chicken.

in the pro1 cooler, alomsost anything we STO on any of the very TOP shelfs do not come out on pulls.

and on the flip side every caf has the single tomatoes and a box of lettace --- which I do not need...  I re - STO it and SUBT9999 to reset the accumilator.


we have done research and the counts are accurate.

any suggestions ??? (we are just keeping an eye out and either SUBT the items or scanning an EXP and pulling that batch.  I don't have time for this extra work.)


----------



## signingminion (Feb 7, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> can anyone tell me why soooooo much stuff is not coming out on cafs ???
> 
> most "express" baged salads, celery, most of the baged veggies, single apples hardly every come out.
> a lot of the 1/2 gallon specialty milks, some yogurt, some juices.
> ...


Are you checking the last pull time? I usually have that happen when the brtm is burning items on me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Are you checking the last pull time? I usually have that happen when the brtm is burning items on me.


Pretty sure we checked that


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Are the POGs tied? I'd suggest checking capacities too but you've listed so many different items, that doesn't sound like it would be the problem tho individual apple capacities are often too high. 

I had this happen with all the meat a couple months ago for 2 days. Never could figure it out, and it rectified itself.  Had to do constant manuals.

Hope you figure it out!


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

It just hit me that if the POGs weren't tied you wouldn't be able to drop research batches


----------



## signingminion (Feb 8, 2015)

Not an answer to your question, but I'm having count issues. I'm the last person that backstocked an item and that was last week. It's now empty, it was pulled last today on a caf but the count is the same as the day I backstocked it. I've been using an lpda to monarch and a mydevice to sto. Anyone else see this? Not sure if I should mysupport it or try using a pda alone for a week.


----------



## RetailWorld (Feb 9, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> can anyone tell me why soooooo much stuff is not coming out on cafs ???
> 
> most "express" baged salads, celery, most of the baged veggies, single apples hardly every come out.
> a lot of the 1/2 gallon specialty milks, some yogurt, some juices.
> ...



Have your BR-TL check what the locations are set as in the coolers(Open Stock, Upper Casestock, Lower casestock, Bulk).  You want your veggies/raw meat that you keep in boxes stored in Open Stock locations.  Otherwise the system will not pull the product out of location until it needs the entire case pack(Which isn't until it's fully out of stock).  

This will also prevent a lot of over stock.  Example, if a location is set as Lower Casestock and you have a 30ct box of celery stored there, it won't pull it until it needs all 30 to hit the floor.  But 30 won't FIT on the floor.  But the system will have the BR-TM pull all 30, because the system knows that you don't keep open stock in that location, so the entire box needs to go to the floor.  Putting everything as open stock will let the system pull singles out of casepacks.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 9, 2015)

That's not entirely true. Grouping locations as open stock will allow you to pull singles from casepacks; but, no matter how the location is grouped, the system should be sending you there to pull when the item hits it trigger. If your accumulator is correct and you've sold out of celery in the floor, then the system should lead you to pull from the back in the next round of cafs. You'll end up pulling an entire casepack (or sometimes a breakpack) if the item is sto'd in a casepack location and have overstock, or you'll pull just the amount the accumulator needs (or less depending on your OHs) if you pull from an open stock location.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 10, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> Have your BR-TL check what the locations are set as in the coolers(Open Stock, Upper Casestock, Lower casestock, Bulk).  You want your veggies/raw meat that you keep in boxes stored in Open Stock locations.  Otherwise the system will not pull the product out of location until it needs the entire case pack(Which isn't until it's fully out of stock).
> 
> This will also prevent a lot of over stock.  Example, if a location is set as Lower Casestock and you have a 30ct box of celery stored there, it won't pull it until it needs all 30 to hit the floor.  But 30 won't FIT on the floor.  But the system will have the BR-TM pull all 30, because the system knows that you don't keep open stock in that location, so the entire box needs to go to the floor.  Putting everything as open stock will let the system pull singles out of casepacks.



We are having issues with stuff not getting pulled in cafs and/or in the morning autofills with meats and produce. It seems every Sunday and Monday (Tuesday is a delivery day), I am always having to make a list of stuff to pull from the back. When I see the caf pulls in the produce and meat coolers, they are always light. 

I would like to know what my store can do to make sure product is being pulled from the back?

Also, how does one  check if a backroom location is set to open stock, upper casestock, lower casestock, or bulk?


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 10, 2015)

Print the Backroom detail report on the signing and label pc. Alternatively, you can see if a location is open stock by scanning an item that's located there in sto. If it has an o, then it's open stock. I think the backroom tab in item search has the grouping listed next to the location of a back stocked item.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 10, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> We are having issues with stuff not getting pulled in cafs and/or in the morning autofills with meats and produce. It seems every Sunday and Monday (Tuesday is a delivery day), I am always having to make a list of stuff to pull from the back. When I see the caf pulls in the produce and meat coolers, they are always light.
> 
> I would like to know what my store can do to make sure product is being pulled from the back?
> 
> Also, how does one  check if a backroom location is set to open stock, upper casestock, lower casestock, or bulk?


What happens if you drop Manual batches? Does that fill it up?


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 11, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> What happens if you drop Manual batches? Does that fill it up?



I have never thought about doing that. I will do that next time I get a chance. My only hope is that my backroom team and or flow team (whomever backstocks) will backstock and pull the product correctly. Twice this past week, I discovered that product that was on our 1/2 pallet location in produce cooler was not located. The 1st time, I backstocked the product again, 2 days later, they were unlocated.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you pull all fom this location??  And back room TM answers yes while there is clearly 3 more cases of said item.  Wtf


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't understand why it's so difficult for backroom to remember/just read the signs about proper meat placement on the metro rack. >_>


----------



## signingminion (Feb 11, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> I don't understand why it's so difficult for backroom to remember/just read the signs about proper meat placement on the metro rack. >_>


For the same reason I have hummus in meat and dairy. When it's produce.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 11, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> For the same reason I have hummus in meat and dairy. When it's produce.



I believe at my store, hummas is now considered "deli" instead of "produce". Since deli is stored in the dairy cooler, that could be why it is there.



indigo25 said:


> I don't understand why it's so difficult for backroom to remember/just read the signs about proper meat placement on the metro rack. >_>



What my store did (since our last steritech visit) is our logistics leaders (dont know who) created signs both in English and Spanish telling everyone what type of product goes were and why it goes where it goes.




qmosqueen said:


> Did you pull all fom this location??  And back room TM answers yes while there is clearly 3 more cases of said item.  Wtf



They are lazy, in a hurry or the coolers are too packed to pull the cafs (there would be no room for any carts nor any  time to backstock). But this wouldnt happen if they backstock on the days the trucks arrive.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, well, we have every level of our metro rack labeled. We figured out it was someone from price change covering for someone that knows the market rules. Our hummus is always in produce.

Tonight we had flowers in the dairy cooler which was surprising when I opened the boxes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Tonight we had flowers in the dairy cooler which was surprising when I opened the boxes.


Sprinkle them with milk once every hour   Give them some of your love now.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Sprinkle them with milk once every hour   Give them some if your love now.


Maybe milk will cure their wilting and browning edges... I'll make them a mask of milk, eggs, and mayo. Sure to rejuvenate them.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Sprinkle them with milk once every hour   Give them some of your love now.



We didnt get roses this year...at least not yet..wonder if they come in today...i hope not...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2015)

Roses should be at your store any day, now.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 13, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Roses should be at your store any day, now.


Yup. Ours came today I believe. Kind of ugly for the price.

Our hummus is produce for grouping. I normally end up with find in deli, some in produce and find in dairy.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 16, 2015)

So it looks to be another great start of the week for me

Came in after being off from the weekend and nobody pushed milk since I left Friday afternoon.  MP 2% was completely empty even though there was a pallet with some of it and a flat full of it in front of the pallet from Friday...SMH....Had a C+S pallet in front of the flat so I had to get another flat and load it up with the 2% on the flat plus the other milks on the pallet.  It was 4 stacks high and completely full.

Did SDA + QMOS+  Morning pulls.  Huddle + Break went from 8 to 8:40

Had to backstock the morning pulls so our C+S team would have racks to place backstock.

Had backroom bring me like 15 cases of expired mac and cheese from dry market that I had to QMOS and mark out with a marker to donate so that was fun.

Got back from lunch a little past 11, pushed C+S for two hours, backstocked a couple things, did the vendor survey then headed out at 1:30

I dont know how Im supposed to get cleaning ever done or a bunch of other tasks if I keep having to do backrooms work or C+S push 3 out of my 5 days I work


I bet tommorow the plano TL will tell me to set the 3 alcohol pogs which in conjunction with filling milk+ eggs, sda, culling, QMOS, doing the moring pulls, doing the order and receiving the truck will take my whole day again

And I swear if the backroom TL or ETL LOG tells me to pull the morning pfresh pulls again......


----------



## daninnj (Feb 17, 2015)

One of our brilliant PAs forgot to do the order that came today and my STL has a big meeting with other STLs tomorrow. My ETL was so overworked (I felt sorry for her, she's real nice; she also thinks I don't like her; last week I overheard her say to my TL "Can you ask him to get the reshop; he won't do it if I ask him") Anyway she asks me to flex heavily. Gave more than double the facings for the organic salads on sale and expanded all the regular salads. Because we had no apples, clementines, or bananas at all, I LOCU'd the dry produce and filled the banana gondola with kiwis and the single serve kiwi pack on top, tomatoes in the middle, and onions on the bottom two shelves. For where the clementines should be I filled with four kinds of AF bagged nuts in the middle shelves and the jars on the bottom. I couldn't find the stupid flip clips so I just printed out new labels and put them in.. Hopefully they'll accept it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2015)

Monday was a great day in pfresh thanks to my newest PA who closed Sunday night. Milk was filled empty milk crates out of dairy cooler and in the backroom blocking the pets location as always. Fruits berries apples bananas were full and fresh salads full  

The only thing left from the weekend I was off was 2  pallets of dairy from the FDC truck we smart huddled 1 pallet leaving 1 pallet to push with Tuesday's truck.

I am so glad we hired this guy. Thanks again new PA you did circles around the other PAs who worked this past weekend.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 17, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Monday was a great day in pfresh thanks to my newest PA who closed Sunday night. Milk was filled empty milk crates out of dairy cooler and in the backroom blocking the pets location as always. Fruits berries apples bananas were full and fresh salads full
> 
> The only thing left from the weekend I was off was 2  pallets of dairy from the FDC truck we smart huddled 1 pallet leaving 1 pallet to push with Tuesday's truck.
> 
> I am so glad we hired this guy. Thanks again new PA you did circles around the other PAs who worked this past weekend.


No fair, I want a new useful pa. Rawr.

Currently one if many in our district with broken freezer/cooler sections. I've got push coming out my ears and pallets and racks in the wrong cooler just to keep it cold.


----------



## compostguy (Feb 22, 2015)

Been a while since I posted.  I just learned that starting March 1st, I won't have to depackage items sent to compost any more!  That will save loads of time.

Now time to rant.

Friday's C + S was finished before I clocked out that day (around 2:30pm).  We (CTL and I, plus help from flow) had our shelves fully stocked, and we had everything backstocked (we had inventory to cover weekend sales).  We even got our pallet of ice, and I filled our ice to maximum capacity on the sales floor.  And I had a three day weekend (Saturday through Monday) and my paycheck, so I was feeling terrific as I left the store.

Come Friday night around 8pm, when I was planning my weekend, I get a call from my store.  "Hey, we had a power outage right after you left (around 2:40pm), and the power is still out.  Can you come in on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday to do compost?  We need to dump everything in the coolers/freezers on the sales floor AND backroom."  I begrudgingly agree to come on in Saturday and Monday (I would have said yes to Sunday to, but, you know, working 7 days in a week is a no-no).  FML

When I clocked in on Saturday morning, I go ask my CTL what happened, as he and I were all happy about our work Friday before I left.  He told me that the construction company working next door accidentally cut the power to our store, and it wasn't restored until about 10pm.  So all of our work to fill the U was being taken down.  I was more upset with that then losing my three-day weekend!  SMH

The upside was I got overtime for my work.  I ended up staying 12 hours (and HR provided everyone who worked with pizza), but we got everything off the shelves, and we even got to do the dreaded cleaning that we would never have time otherwise.  Can we call for a sales walk now?  Or how about a visit from the DTL so we could show off how clean market looks now? 

So I'll be going to work tomorrow (Monday) at  5:30am to push all of what C + S delivers us that morning.  I'm not  sure when our emergency delivery will come in, but I'll certainly be helping push that.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 22, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Been a while since I posted.  I just learned that starting March 1st, I won't have to depackage items sent to compost any more!  That will save loads of time.
> 
> Now time to rant.
> 
> ...


And I thought we were having power issues. I've lost various coolers and freezers with the snow on the roof lately. Managed to save all but one so far.

Glad to hear compost won't have to de-package anymore, that sounded like a total pain.

I'm still waiting on a meat replenishment. I feel like every other time we refuse a delivery or special qmos from power loud/temp issues it never gets re-sent. So my on-hands are off a pallet worth of food, but they never send the product.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 22, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Been a while since I posted.  I just learned that starting March 1st, I won't have to depackage items sent to compost any more!  That will save loads of time.
> 
> Now time to rant.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a big nightmare...

I came in today to find all of the C+S backstock untouched just sitting in my coolers...a week or two ago it was there from Friday til I came in monday morning.  Thankfully BR TL was there and he backstocked it all...GTC to him


----------



## compostguy (Feb 22, 2015)

I forgot to mention -- the construction company's insurance company will be covering our store's losses in market due to their negligence with cutting our power lines.  While taking down all of our product, we processed everything in RF Apps using something in reverse logistics to tabulate what we threw away.

I can't complain about getting more hours (as hours were light for everyone, so most flow and market TMs stuck around).  We'll have more hours this week for tomorrow's C+S truck and whenever our emergency shipment is delivered.  Although it would have been nice to have a three day weekend (I haven't had one of those in a looooooong time).

Also, inventory next week is going to be a whole lot easier.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 23, 2015)

You did a transfer to T-1099. It's fake store used for insurance claim losses. Good thing you didn't QMOS it all out first. We lost power about a year ago on one of my aisles. It happened on my weekend off and the LOD didn't know that losses of more than $2500 due to power failure can be written off on insurance, so of course took it upon themselves to QMOS and defect everything. So I had the pleasure of having to do investigating and research to determine what the actual OHs were so that HQ could reverse the QMOS. There is a QMOS reversal form they send you if you messed up like my store did. It was just funny to me that I ended up having to be the one to clean up my ETL team's mess.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 23, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> You did a transfer to T-1099. It's fake store used for insurance claim losses. Good thing you didn't QMOS it all out first. We lost power about a year ago on one of my aisles. It happened on my weekend off and the LOD didn't know that losses of more than $2500 due to power failure can be written off on insurance, so of course took it upon themselves to QMOS and defect everything. So I had the pleasure of having to do investigating and research to determine what the actual OHs were so that HQ could reverse the QMOS. There is a QMOS reversal form they send you if you messed up like my store did. *It was just funny to me that I ended up having to be the one to clean up my ETL team's mess.*


I feel like I spend one shift worth of time a week doing this in one form or another. Somebody really should tell the incoming ctl/etl/stl it's really not their department, it's mine. There's not a title you can bestow on somebody to supplant me either.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 23, 2015)

I just want to "virtually" pat all you fellow PA's on the back.  It's an overwhelming, under appreciated position that takes a crapload of dedication to be done well.  So, job well done all of you!!


----------



## signingminion (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone have a dpci for corned beef other than 226 02 1747? Memo said it was coming but the dpci from last year isn't showing as active for our store.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 25, 2015)

My CTL put me in charge of making a schedule for making sure perishables are added to the SDA (not sure if it's because hours are short or people are lazy that things keep getting missed). Not sure if I should have a small section to add per day or have bigger chunks a few times a week. (Ex. Monday, week 1 - cheese, Tuesday - lunch meat, etc.) 

I've basically been told I'm going to be a PA now, but waiting to see if the current one will become a TL so I'll be taking over for him, or if I'll be the store's second PA. Waiting is hard. >_>


----------



## signingminion (Feb 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Anyone have a dpci for corned beef other than 226 02 1747? Memo said it was coming but the dpci from last year isn't showing as active for our store.


Found one that worked. Hopefully they send it...


indigo25 said:


> My CTL put me in charge of making a schedule for making sure perishables are added to the SDA (not sure if it's because hours are short or people are lazy that things keep getting missed). Not sure if I should have a small section to add per day or have bigger chunks a few times a week. (Ex. Monday, week 1 - cheese, Tuesday - lunch meat, etc.)
> 
> I've basically been told I'm going to be a PA now, but waiting to see if the current one will become a TL so I'll be taking over for him, or if I'll be the store's second PA. Waiting is hard. >_>


I tell my closer when he is angry that the opener didn't get stuff done to take ten minutes and short date a four foot section. 

Hypothetically every freshness Friday they should be scanning but it never gets done. Passive aggressive scans are the only scans we get.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 25, 2015)

So this past month, my schedule as a PA changed due to someone leaving market (not a PA). I am the only PA at my store. Before this guy left, I opened every Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Now with this team member gone, I have been scheduled to close 4 out of my 5 shifts every week with 2 times I opened (come in at 630am right after leaving at 1030 the previous night). The reason why I am closing so much is because the other person (the CTL) can only work in the morning during the week. 

Now, this week we can start doing endcaps for p fresh. When I opened 3 times in a week, I was able to get them done. With me closing during the week, I cant get them done unless I have a mid (which we dont have the hours for). My CTL tells me "you have to get the endcaps done" I tell them that "how can I get them done with me closing all the time?" He tells me that getting the endcaps done is part of the PAs "core rolls". So I told him that the person having all those opening shifts I used to have has to do the endcaps or else I wont get them done with the shifts I have been given and the lack of mids I dont have. So he said for me to write a note to the other market team member to get certain endcaps done but I have to tie them first since he doesnt know how to tie endcaps (but he does know how to pull).

My questions

1: How can I get all the endcaps done with me closing all the time and with no mid? During our close, we still have to do the daily cleaning, zone/cull all of open air p fresh, zone the freezers and 10 aisles of dry market?

2: Isnt getting the p fresh endcaps the CTL responsibility?


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 25, 2015)

1. You simply can't get them done. Maybe you could get one done every now and then if it's slow enough or the endcap is a quick change, but we all know that no sales planner in market is a quick endcap to change, let alone perishables doors/bunkers/open cases.

2. It's the CTL's responsibility to ensure that the Consumables and Perishables salesplanners are set accurately and on time. If that means delegating them to the PA, then so be it. But there's also times (like now, for instance), when the CTL should be setting the new displays himself or finding help during the day to get them set.

I had my PAs set perishables and dry market salesplanners. They liked doing them and there's no way I could have been consistently on time without their hard work. But the most I ever ask any of them to do regarding salesplanners on a closing shift is to finish stocking one when I run out of time, a quick fakeout (filling a half empty door with ice on the bottom, try to fill it from the home so it looks nice), or print signs. My PAs do not have the time at night to demerch, set, pull, stock, and backstock an endcap at night. They just don't.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 25, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> 1. You simply can't get them done. Maybe you fm could get one done every now and then if it's slow enough or the endcap is a quick change, but we all know that no sales planner in market is a quick endcap to change, let alone perishables doors/bunkers/open cases.
> 
> 2. It's the CTL's responsibility to ensure that the Consumables and Perishables salesplanners are set accurately and on time. If that means delegating them to the PA, then so be it. But there's also times (like now, for instance), when the CTL should be setting the new displays himself or finding help during the day to get them set.
> 
> I had my PAs set perishables and dry market salesplanners. They liked doing them and there's no way I could have been consistently on time without their hard work. But the most I ever asked any of them to do regarding salesplanners on a closing shift is to finish stocking one when I ran out of time, a quick fakeout (filling a half empty door with ice on the bottom, or just trying to fill it from the home so it looks nice), or to print signs. My PAs do not have the time at night to demerch, set, pull, stock, and backstock an endcap at night. They just don't.



From my 5 years at target, 98% of new endcaps were set during the morning or early afternoon. My point exactly that I dont have time to demerch, set, pull, stock, and backstock an endcap at night.

I have been doing endcaps in p fresh  ever since I started as a PA 3 years ago. When my CTL started, I did the endcaps without be asked or told to. I printed the labels, figured out when I had time to complete the endcaps and get them done before our scores suffered. My guess is since I have been the one doing the endcaps since he started, he assumes it is my responsibility. 

I am going ask another sales floor TL whom I am close to if I could get in trouble for not setting those sales planners when I dont have the time to do them?

Any  suggestions on how to proceed?

Also, where on workbench can I find the core roles/responsibilities of a PA?


----------



## signingminion (Feb 25, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> From my 5 years at target, 98% of new endcaps were set during the morning or early afternoon. My point exactly that I dont have time to demerch, set, pull, stock, and backstock an endcap at night.
> 
> I have been doing endcaps in p fresh  ever since I started as a PA 3 years ago. When my CTL started, I did the endcaps without be asked or told to. I printed the labels, figured out when I had time to complete the endcaps and get them done before our scores suffered. My guess is since I have been the one doing the endcaps since he started, he assumes it is my responsibility.
> 
> ...


I set endcaps as a PA. Mostly on open/mids. I close sun& Mon and have been known to knock out one if it's slow Monday. Opener Sunday does paper and cereal ad rot. Also a PA. My ctl also does planners. But we are a team and split them up based on ability and opportunity. I will set a transition as well, even early for bakery on a Saturday if the order had the new stuff. Instead of waiting for them to give it to me.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I set endcaps as a PA. Mostly on open/mids. I close sun& Mon and have been known to knock out one if it's slow Monday. Opener Sunday does paper and cereal ad rot. Also a PA. My ctl also does planners. But we are a team and split them up based on ability and opportunity. I will set a transition as well, even early for bakery on a Saturday if the order had the new stuff. Instead of waiting for them to give it to me.


This is basically my set up. If we've got new product and we have the time, we'll set transitions as well. The thing I like the most about your post is that it emphasizes teamwork. Efficient and thoughtful team work to boot!

Consumables does not work unless the CTL, PAs, market team members, and food truck team work together and communicate with each other. I've said before that I have an amazingly awesome team, but it took a lot of work to get there. I wouldn't trade the team I have now for anyone else. They work as a team to accomplish our goals. The only thing that could make any store better is if the ETL and STL also support the consumables team lol.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 25, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> This is basically my set up. If we've got new product and we have the time, we'll set transitions as well. The thing I like the most about your post is that it emphasizes teamwork. Efficient and thoughtful team work to boot!
> 
> Consumables does not work unless the CTL, PAs, market team members, and food truck team work together and communicate with each other. I've said before that I have an amazingly awesome team, but it took a lot of work to get there. I wouldn't trade the team I have now for anyone else. They work as a team to accomplish our goals. The only thing that could make any store better is if the ETL and STL also support the consumables team lol.



There really is no team in my food department. Backroom team blames flow, flow blames backroom, CTL blames flow, I blame flow, CTL blames the whole logistics team. My CTL looks out for himself. When I close and he opens. he leaves his already processed qmos by backroom p fresh, he leaves the unprocessed qmos bin full and sometimes leaves his cardboard. He does this because he is working on most dry endcap stuff.

I hate how my TL said it is my responsibility. I want to work with him to get them done but he is stubborn.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 25, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> There really is no team in my food department. Backroom team blames flow, flow blames backroom, CTL blames flow, I blame flow, CTL blames the whole logistics team. My CTL looks out for himself. When I close and he opens. *he leaves his already processed qmos by backroom p fresh, he leaves the unprocessed qmos bin full and sometimes leaves his cardboard. He does this because he is working on most dry endcap stuff.
> 
> I hate how my TL said it is my responsibility. I want to work with him to get them done but he is stubborn*.



My code as a PA is to never, ever use these bins.. Anyone in market should never use them, imo. QMOS as you go and send it straight in the trash.

When i do a morning cull I take our QMOS trash cans straight onto the floor scan and throw away. Being in market these days is hard enough, the last thing we all need is to create more work for each other in market.

If I was a CTL I would run a rule that no market TM is to use these white bins.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I set endcaps as a PA. Mostly on open/mids. I close sun& Mon and have been known to knock out one if it's slow Monday. Opener Sunday does paper and cereal ad rot. Also a PA. My ctl also does planners. But we are a team and split them up based on ability and opportunity. I will set a transition as well, even early for bakery on a Saturday if the order had the new stuff. Instead of waiting for them to give it to me.



Usually our plano team does our transitions, but the brands/pas are expected to RUN the ad setup team every sunday now, we also set all our own endcaps/end cap audit.. It is quite hilarious/frustrating as I am not quite sure what TL's do now..

Us PAs are not expected to do anything market-wise that day either, I was told specifically.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 25, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Usually our plano team does our transitions, but the brands/pas are expected to RUN the ad setup team every sunday now, we also set all our own endcaps/end cap audit.. It is quite hilarious/frustrating as I am not quite sure what TL's do now..
> 
> Us PAs are not expected to do anything market-wise that day either, I was told specifically.



I would only run the ad if I was given a set schedule no matter what.

What I hate is that because one person left my p fresh team, my schedule drastically changed. Because someone can only work in the morning during the week, they have to be the ones working those shifts when my CTL isnt opening. My schedule shouldnt be  based around someone elses availability. I wish my ETL would have mention this change. He hasnt said one word about my schedule chage. Luckily we trained a new person from hardlines. Hopefully he can close so I can go back to not closing all the time.

It seems whenever we loose someone, it is my schedule that changes, not my CTLs.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 25, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I would only run the ad if I was given a set schedule no matter what.
> 
> What I hate is that because one person left my p fresh team, my schedule drastically changed. Because someone can only work in the morning during the week, they have to be the ones working those shifts when my CTL isnt opening. My schedule shouldnt be  based around someone elses availability. I wish my ETL would have mention this change. He hasnt said one word about my schedule chage. Luckily we trained a new person from hardlines. Hopefully he can close so I can go back to not closing all the time.
> 
> It seems whenever we loose someone, it is my schedule that changes, not my CTLs.


That was my life for over two years. Without the glorious title or pay. Because only the old pa and I stayed on the team and he only works weekday mornings I had to fill out the schedule. Five closing nights but only 23hrs that week. Open, close, open, open, close another. It finally paid off, but that's why I say it's my department and not a tl's. I've done it all, and more competently than the next guy.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 26, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> That was my life for over two years. Without the glorious title or pay. Because only the old pa and I stayed on the team and he only works weekday mornings I had to fill out the schedule. Five closing nights but only 23hrs that week. Open, close, open, open, close another. It finally paid off, but that's why I say it's my department and not a tl's. I've done it all, and more competently than the next guy.



I agree. P fresh is my department. I just dont get the support is deserves.

When I go in today, I am going to talk to HR. It is hard to work until 1030/11 then have to come back in at 630am the next morning. All they have to do is schedule me to close another night and have the new guy close the day before I have to work at 630am.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 26, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I agree. P fresh is my department. I just dont get the support is deserves.
> 
> When I go in today, I am going to talk to HR. It is hard to work until 1030/11 then have to come back in at 630am the next morning. All they have to do is schedule me to close another night and have the new guy close the day before I have to work at 630am.


My other pa gets out at 10pm and opens at 6am once a week. He's the newest though and the day of the open I have late availability. Clopening is a time honored tradition for target. It sucks, but it's life.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 26, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> My other pa gets out at 10pm and opens at 6am once a week. He's the newest though and the day of the open I have late availability. Clopening is a time honored tradition for target. It sucks, but it's life.



It won't hurt to ask them not t9 schedule  me like that.

I was off when we had our last p fresh order  (Tuesday). I came in today to find out that my team lead didn't do the order.  So we will be empty by tomorrow. Yay TL


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 26, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> My code as a PA is to never, ever use these bins.. Anyone in market should never use them, imo. QMOS as you go and send it straight in the trash.
> 
> When i do a morning cull I take our QMOS trash cans straight onto the floor scan and throw away. Being in market these days is hard enough, the last thing we all need is to create more work for each other in market.
> 
> If I was a CTL I would run a rule that no market TM is to use these white bins.



So what do you do with the stuff you can donate?  Surely you would need something to put that in?  Otherwise its a good idea, ill have to do that when im just going through dairy for expirations


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 26, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> That was my life for over two years. Without the glorious title or pay. Because only the old pa and I stayed on the team and he only works weekday mornings I had to fill out the schedule. Five closing nights but only 23hrs that week. Open, close, open, open, close another. It finally paid off, but that's why I say it's my department and not a tl's. I've done it all, and more competently than the next guy.



Yep...my schedule is finally mostly mornings..thank god...I HATE closing with a passion.  NO project time just zone and fill, 4-5 hour shift with a huge ammount of guests with no help on the floor being pulled every which way.

I am basically CTL without the title..or pay........even though it feels like I do just as much as any other TL in the building if not more


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 26, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> It won't hurt to ask them not t9 schedule  me like that.
> 
> I was off when we had our last p fresh order  (Tuesday). I came in today to find out that my team lead didn't do the order.  So we will be empty by tomorrow. Yay TL



I only worked Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Tommorow this week...I really hope someone did the order tuesday or I am going to be pissed off when I come in tommorow considering the milk wasnt touched tuesday either and it looked like crap when I came in wednesday morning


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 27, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I only worked Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Tommorow this week...I really hope someone did the order tuesday or I am going to be pissed off when I come in tommorow considering the milk wasnt touched tuesday either and it looked like crap when I came in wednesday morning



2 questions

1:  What will you do if you found out no one did the order when you were not scheduled?

2: How do you keep your sanity with the way the rest of your store treats your p fresh?


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 27, 2015)

1. Talk to my ETL and let them know that an order was missed. Then I'd start flexing out what we have, taking care to fill any holes on items that will be out for a few days.

2. I just let it roll off my shoulders. I used to take things way too seriously at work. I still am serious about doing a good job and keeping our food safe, but I just do what I can otherwise when I'm there. PFresh is the red-headed stepchild in a lot of stores. It doesn't matter how successful it is, some managers will just never truly care about it. Even when it's the only division running any positive growth in the entire store and district.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2015)

We flex when someone doesn't do the order.  Always have red and green grapes in the pro1 cooler. On Thursdays FDC delivery we had a big one cause I did the order and it is almost the weekend we got 5 pallets of produce.  We now have 40 boxes of strawberries 10 blueberries 8 raspberries 3blsckberries 4green 4red grapes 4 halos And a whole  tub about 20 boxes of bagged apples in back stock. Which we will sell out by Sunday evening.

Since I order heavy on Thursday that means the Saturday delivery can be light since it is a busy day with guests.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> We flex when someone doesn't do the order.  Always have red and green grapes in the pro1 cooler. On Thursdays FDC delivery we had a big one cause I did the order and it is almost the weekend we got 5 pallets of produce.  We now have 40 boxes of strawberries 10 blueberries 8 raspberries 3blsckberries 4green 4red grapes 4 halos And a whole  tub about 20 boxes of bagged apples in back stock. Which we will sell out by Sunday evening.
> 
> Since I order heavy on Thursday that means the Saturday delivery can be light since it is a busy day with guests.


I always have plenty of apples and heads of lettuce on hand as well. And as much cut/bagged veg as makes sense without being nuts. Flex, flex, flex. 

I have missed ordering on a holiday schedule when I forgot what days we ordered. They've forgotten on a day I wasn't in for time off for an event. They still send whatever gets auto replenished for your store. For us that's salad, plenty of meat and juices. Not to shabby, unless the salad is frozen.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2015)

We get way to many of the pfresh juices.  No one buys that suja 7.99 (16 oz bottle) just keep pulling the expired off the shelf and donating it.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> We get way to many of the pfresh juices.  No one buys that suja 7.99 8 or 16 oz bottle just keep pulling the expired off the shelf and donating it.


Our guests love the $12 raw cashew milk and whatever other healthy new juice we get. The affluence could choke you some days, lol.


----------



## compostguy (Feb 27, 2015)

So our store got our regular C+S delivery plus the emergency order on Monday (around 5:30am).  The entire store helped pushed the 25 pallets, and we got it done by 2pm.  I wished we had that kind of help on C+S days on a regular basis!  There were still holes after that -- our juices, deli salads, and ice cream hadn't been replenished (but ice cream was a vendor item).

Tuesday, the ice cream vendor tells me that they won't be able to restock our shelves until Thursday due to the company unveiling its new product, and all the delivery guys would be in attendance.  Autofills and shooting outs were relatively simple as I pushed out whatever we had on hand (which was light at best).

Wednesday's C+S was a little larger than usual -- we received the stuff that we didn't get on Monday (also delivered around 5:30am).  We had less help to push the 11 pallets due to the huge truck delivery that flow had to push -- we didn't get their help until after their lunch.  So we had help from hardlines/softlines team members plus TPS and the ETLs in store.  We got everything pushed by 12:30pm.  Only the bakery table was light -- we didn't get our demi French bread and enough King's Hawaiian boxes.

I'm closing this evening, so I'll be in around 2:30pm to find out what kind of C+S delivery we got today (Friday).  I'll be pushing whatever doesn't get done this morning -- hopefully the morning team gets it all done!

So our shelves look relatively full and clean now -- wish I had remembered to take pictures!  Hopefully we'll have a DTL visit and/or Steritech visit soon...


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> We get way to many of the pfresh juices.  No one buys that suja 7.99 (16 oz bottle) just keep pulling the expired off the shelf and donating it.


We've been selling a lot of these.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 27, 2015)

The thing about market is that there's always a million things going on and no matter what you have planned, something is going to come up. You've just got to roll with the punches and keep moving forward. I was talking to the TL who took over for me while I'm out on LOA about how she was doing in consumables. She laughed and told me that she feels like a ping pong ball everyday. She had me cracking up because she now has the same focuses and pet peeves that I have when it comes to market. Finally, someone else knows how I feel on the daily!

One day I guess the Backroom team was talking about how great the stockroom looked because it was 100% clean and her first words were, "What does it look like in the coolers and freezer?" I've said those exact same words lol.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 28, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> The thing about market is that there's always a million things going on and no matter what you have planned, something is going to come up. You've just got to roll with the punches and keep moving forward. I was talking to the TL who took over for me while I'm out on LOA about how she was doing in consumables. She laughed and told me that she feels like a ping pong ball everyday. She had me cracking up because she now has the same focuses and pet peeves that I have when it comes to market. Finally, someone else knows how I feel on the daily!
> 
> One day I guess the Backroom team was talking about how great the stockroom looked because it was 100% clean and her first words were, "What does it look like in the coolers and freezer?" I've said those exact same words lol.


Last week the etl-log bragged they came clean on c&s. Opened the freezer and cooler. He was clean on the stuff from that day. Not the past two trucks...nice try, lol. My ctl just shook her head.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 28, 2015)

we have 2 tubs and 8 metros of backstock in our freezer.  There is only 1 back room TM that will backstock in the Freezer.  It is NOT as bad as everyone puts it out to be.

Just take 1 metro out of the freezer, take an empty metro go in get about 9 empty wacos bring them out of the freezer .... STO all open case stock into the wacos out side the freezer and then
take the full wacos back into the freezer and put back on the shelves.  It is that simple you are not in the freezer that long and things will get done.  Just do it !!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2015)

The CTL today was deepzoning the snack bar aisle. She did that and the crackers.

FOUR FULL FUCKING CARTS OF OUT-DATED PRODUCT, SOME OF WHICH DATED BACK TO MAY 2014.

I was lurking by, didn't feel like doing healthcare, so I helped zone the fruit cups. So, two things on these.

Why the fuck do these break so easily like almost all the fruit cups were slightly sticky from a previous one breaking open and spilling.

THERE WAS MOLD. WE ENDED UP WITH A FULL HANDBASKET OF MOLDY FRUIT CUPS. I SCREAMED. I literally pulled one forward, saw the mold, jumped back and let out a little high pitched scream. WHAT THE FUCK. HOW HAS A GUEST NOT COMPLAINED.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 1, 2015)

Any tips for someone recently moved over to PFresh? I never got any formal training shifts, I've just had to learn as I go, fortunately the PA at our store (I believe there is only one now) is very helpful and willing to answer all my questions. There was a big exodus from PFresh recently, with 3 or more long-time TMs leaving. We are apparently going to get a CTL again after 6+ months without one.


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> we have 2 tubs and 8 metros of backstock in our freezer.  There is only 1 back room TM that will backstock in the Freezer.  It is NOT as bad as everyone puts it out to be.
> 
> Just take 1 metro out of the freezer, take an empty metro go in get about 9 empty wacos bring them out of the freezer .... STO all open case stock into the wacos out side the freezer and then
> take the full wacos back into the freezer and put back on the shelves.  It is that simple you are not in the freezer that long and things will get done.  Just do it !!



I wish we could do that... It would make my life so much easier. But there are never any empty wacos and, even if they were, our label strips are on the racks, not the wacos themselves


----------



## signingminion (Mar 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The CTL today was deepzoning the snack bar aisle. She did that and the crackers.
> 
> FOUR FULL FUCKING CARTS OF OUT-DATED PRODUCT, SOME OF WHICH DATED BACK TO MAY 2014.
> 
> ...


I hate fruit cups. We had a thing of applesauce when I started market that had exploded and molded onto the shelf. And it was so dried out you know it had been there weeks. But guests rarely complain, which is odd.


StackerMistress said:


> I wish we could do that... It would make my life so much easier. But there are never any empty wacos and, even if they were, our label strips are on the racks, not the wacos themselves


Time to print a batch of location labels and fix that...


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, finally was told last night that I will officially be the new PA at my store. Our current one might become a team lead, but after NCNS'ing at the start of the year twice, and calling out on his interview day I'm not sure if he will be switching departments or not. Now I just have to wait a few days while they let the people know who applied that someone else got it. Hopefully most days I won't regret taking the position.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 3, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Well, finally was told last night that I will officially be the new PA at my store. Our current one might become a team lead, but after NCNS'ing at the start of the year twice, and calling out on his interview day I'm not sure if he will be switching departments or not. Now I just have to wait a few days while they let the people know who applied that someone else got it. Hopefully most days I won't regret taking the position.


Congrats. I don't regret taking it, as the only thing that changed for me was more pay and not getting hours cut.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> The thing about market is that there's always a million things going on and no matter what you have planned, something is going to come up. You've just got to roll with the punches and keep moving forward. I was talking to the TL who took over for me while I'm out on LOA about how she was doing in consumables. She laughed and told me that she feels like a ping pong ball everyday. She had me cracking up because she now has the same focuses and pet peeves that I have when it comes to market. Finally, someone else knows how I feel on the daily!
> 
> One day I guess the Backroom team was talking about how great the stockroom looked because it was 100% clean and her first words were, "What does it look like in the coolers and freezer?" I've said those exact same words lol.



Prob jammed full of backstock that they think isnt important enough to do...I had 9 different vehicles of backstock between green racks, tubs and 3 tiers today


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> we have 2 tubs and 8 metros of backstock in our freezer.  There is only 1 back room TM that will backstock in the Freezer.  It is NOT as bad as everyone puts it out to be.
> 
> Just take 1 metro out of the freezer, take an empty metro go in get about 9 empty wacos bring them out of the freezer .... STO all open case stock into the wacos out side the freezer and then
> take the full wacos back into the freezer and put back on the shelves.  It is that simple you are not in the freezer that long and things will get done.  Just do it !!



The freezer at my store is usually negative 15 and is super cold but I usually just throw on some gear, wear a ski mask, 3 layers of gloves and im good for a while in there....My freezer right now only has a few things to backstock..we dont have much space so we have to keep it cleaner because if there is no room we couldnt fit our C+S loads into it


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The CTL today was deepzoning the snack bar aisle. She did that and the crackers.
> 
> FOUR FULL FUCKING CARTS OF OUT-DATED PRODUCT, SOME OF WHICH DATED BACK TO MAY 2014.
> 
> ...



Yep....one of my closers did that a few days ago...when he was zoning he just went through a few aisles and had carts and carts of QMOS.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

zoned2deep said:


> Any tips for someone recently moved over to PFresh? I never got any formal training shifts, I've just had to learn as I go, fortunately the PA at our store (I believe there is only one now) is very helpful and willing to answer all my questions. There was a big exodus from PFresh recently, with 3 or more long-time TMs leaving. We are apparently going to get a CTL again after 6+ months without one.



Ask lots of questions if you dont understand how to do something or what to do.  If you want a list of things to do on your shift ask them before that shift.  If you are opening there are always tons of projects to do besides the obvious things like pushing out pulls, culling and doing the SDA..


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Congrats. I don't regret taking it, as the only thing that changed for me was more pay and not getting hours cut.




Maybe they will bring CTL back at my store..If so I basically just get a pay raise, unless they screw me over and put someone else in there but I basically do everything a CTL does now anyway, wouldnt change much.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Yep....one of my closers did that a few days ago...when he was zoning he just went through a few aisles and had carts and carts of QMOS.



Before working PFresh, I was already kind of obsessed with dates on food, but after working there for a little while I have become a lot more careful about checking things before I buy them, lol.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Maybe they will bring CTL back at my store..If so I basically just get a pay raise, unless they screw me over and put someone else in there but I basically do everything a CTL does now anyway, wouldnt change much.


The only thing my ctl does that I don't is delegate the pogs. And lod stuff.

I open, close and do c&s. I set pogs. I deal with vendors. I have run inventory. I've even had the chance to map the pogs.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone have problems with their C+S push and backstock process...

Not too long ago we had 3 1/2 to 4 hour shifts for each C+S team member and we had someone from backroom switch over to backstock and purge out items for a few hours as well.  This process was great because C+S BCODED the product, the backroom TM backstocked it and they were able to help fill the floor more in between backstocking. Almost every day it was completely clean with little backstock left over.

Flash forward to now.... it is 2 to 2 1/2 hour shifts where the push is all that matters and has to be completely done first with zero backroom TM switching over to backstock and whatever time we have left we backstock.

Almost every truck there is backstock in every room.  Ill give yesterday as an example.  They came back from lunch around 10:20 because they had to help flow truck a little longer than anticipated and were only scheduled til 12:30 to get the truck done.  On Mondays we have the full Freezer, Dairy, Produce pallets to push out and Monday we had 1 pallet freezer, 1 pallet dairy, 2 pallets produce and only 2 racks available for backstock at the time of starting.

We managed to push mostly everything by 12:30 and I finished up what was left in produce after they were gone.  When we push it out we BCODE each box and write the date on the front to help with making sure we dont have expiring product in the back.    We/They bring a cage out to throw cardboard in and then are responsible for making sure it gets put away and cardboard in the bailer yadda yadda yadda.  During the push I backstocked freezer so we would have another rack so that backstock got done but we still had a tub, green rack, and grey rack of produce, green rack of meat, and 1 rack of dairy from the push and 1 from friday that nobody bothered to backstock.

All the leaders just say oh they need to go faster and they are going too slow.....Am i crazy?  Should my team be going faster.  Everything in Market needs to be FIFO you cant just shove product in the spot and call it good in 15 seconds right?

They say this yet just from a year or a year and a half ago I have lost a person from the push and have lost 1-2 hours per person from push....Does nobody notice how impossible it is to get the WHOLE process done with the small ammount of hours given



I feel like ....this


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 3, 2015)

right now no one has backstocked in the freezer in the last week i have 10 metros 2 tubs and 1 red tier cart all stuffed in the freezer of backstock .... please  i need this to be done sometime this  week. 
When the FDC truck comes on Thursday not sure how they will get the 3 pallets in that tight freezer !!! lol its the ETL - LOGs problem, no mine.  
I have kept the ambient PRO2, Meat Cooler, Produce Cooler PRO1 and Dairy Cooler clean of backstock.

Hours have been cut for the logitics zone and we have been smart huddling the leftover pallets, on Monday we did 1 1/2 dairy pallets as a smart huddle.

Today we had 4 TMs push 2 freezer pallets and 2 dairy pallets, then left about 1/2 of a dairy pallet.   

I did the bananas 12 boxes, meat pallet and 3 produce pallets plus pushed 2 pallets of milk.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where the FDC cut report went? It's no longer on the workload planning tools page.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's now on myPerformance. There's a link to "Fill Rate" on the food page. It's a more enhanced fill report. You can see HQ cases cut, cases filled, all cases ordered and some combination of them as well. You can also look at a single truck or pull reports over a longer period of time to see any trends on out of stocks. It takes a little time to get acquainted with, but I feel like it's a much more useful report, in that at one moment you can look at more than just what got cut from a single truck.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## signingminion (Mar 3, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> It's now on myPerformance. There's a link to "Fill Rate" on the food page. It's a more enhanced fill report. You can see HQ cases cut, cases filled, all cases ordered and some combination of them as well. You can also look at a single truck or pull reports over a longer period of time to see any trends on out of stocks. It takes a little time to get acquainted with, but I feel like it's a much more useful report, in that at one moment you can look at more than just what got cut from a single truck.


Will have to tinker with this in my spare time...I'm missing 2ct clementines and can't figure out if it's me or them that's the issue.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone having any issues receiving the Spiral hams or the bagged gala apples (more specifically, gala bagged Michigan Apples)?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone having any issues receiving the Spiral hams or the bagged gala apples (more specifically, gala bagged Michigan Apples)?


We got 6 boxes of spiral hams on Saturday  not sure if we ordered any for Tuesday delivery  got none on Tuesday but our bunker if full of About 30 hams.   We got 2 boxes of the mesh bagged  sage gala appples on Tuesday   Also got 1 Spiderman sage gala apples.


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

It's way too early to be getting Hams.  Nobody is going to buy a spiral ham when there is still over a month until Easter.  My team isn't ordering any until we get a bit closer...hopefully our HQ push isn't something insane.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> It's way too early to be getting Hams.  Nobody is going to buy a spiral ham when there is still over a month until Easter.  My team isn't ordering any until we get a bit closer...hopefully our HQ push isn't something insane.


Nope they just went on sale this week to 1.99 per lbs. And we have sold 4 this week already. We just set the front bunker to hams on Tuesday. Put the lunchsbles back to home location. 

Also don't wait till the last minute when all stores will be ordering them cause there won't be any left


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2015)

Cannot wait for the 3 pallets of eggs to come in next week.  Yeah !!!


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Also don't wait till the last minute when all stores will be ordering them cause there won't be any left



My area hasn't had a problem with hams being cut...that might be though because we're a wholeseller store.  If anything, we get screwed by the early pushes.  I had to donate about 200lbs in January due to the early heavy pushes for Thanksgiving.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 4, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone having any issues receiving the Spiral hams or the bagged gala apples (more specifically, gala bagged Michigan Apples)?



I havent gotten any Hams in the last 2 weeks even though i have been ordering them.  They are on sale too...


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Cannot wait for the 3 pallets of eggs to come in next week.  Yeah !!!



Oh joy. I forgot it is that time of the year for egg says. This explains why there is a front endcap with eggs. 



qmosqueen said:


> Nope they just went on sale this week to 1.99 per lbs. And we have sold 4 this week already. We just set the front bunker to hams on Tuesday. Put the lunchsbles back to home location.
> 
> Also don't wait till the last minute when all stores will be ordering them cause there won't be any left



I dont have any hams and I havent recieved any for over a month. I need hams so I can set the bunker. That is the only reason why I need them.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 4, 2015)

So next weeks Ad has corned beef in it.  Doesn't say Super Targets only but that's where they'll be.  Nearest one is 75 miles away  I think I found the first corporate candidate for them to fire.​


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> So next weeks Ad has corned beef in it.  Doesn't say Super Targets only but that's where they'll be.  Nearest one is 75 miles away  I think I found the first corporate candidate for them to fire.​



Lol our guests would have to drive about 350 miles........unless they just go to a grocery store instead.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 4, 2015)

What's so stupid is we would likely sell tons of it but the system won't let me order it and when my STL contacted our food partner, (or whatever they are called now), the answer was nope, ST's only. Definitely a lost sales opportunity there not to mention pissing off the guests who see it in the Ad.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh joy...cant wait to hear people complain to me that its in the ad but we dont have it...so awesome


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> What's so stupid is we would likely sell tons of it but the system won't let me order it and when my STL contacted our food partner, (or whatever they are called now), the answer was nope, ST's only. Definitely a lost sales opportunity there not to mention pissing off the guests who see it in the Ad.



There is a chance HQ might send you some to put in the promo bunker. I remember they have done that in the past.


----------



## daninnj (Mar 4, 2015)

Huh? My Pfresh always has corned beef around this time...


----------



## signingminion (Mar 5, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> So next weeks Ad has corned beef in it.  Doesn't say Super Targets only but that's where they'll be.  Nearest one is 75 miles away  I think I found the first corporate candidate for them to fire.​


I get corned beef. Ordered two cases, I believe we were shipped six.


pfreshdude said:


> I havent gotten any Hams in the last 2 weeks even though i have been ordering them.  They are on sale too...


The push was supposed to arrive by Feb 28th. I have two listed as on order, but nothing has come yet.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 5, 2015)

My store is not a super , but I get my corned beef and cabbage here every year. I would think all p fresh would get an order, but who knows.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone have the DPCI for the corned beef...ill see if I can order it Friday but I dont think we are carrying it..maybe it will come in on C+S for an autoshipment friday


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with lunchables replenishment? 


pfreshdude said:


> Anyone have the DPCI for the corned beef...ill see if I can order it Friday but I dont think we are carrying it..maybe it will come in on C+S for an autoshipment friday


You may not need the dpci if you can find it on the mydevices, if they are working.


----------



## targetflowslave (Mar 5, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Anyone else having issues with lunchables replenishment?
> 
> You may not need the dpci if you can find it on the mydevices, if they are working.


I tried looking it up on wednesday on the mydevice nothing came up.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Anyone else having issues with lunchables replenishment?


I have plenty of the small lunchables since i took them out of the bunker and put Hams in the bunker.  We are low on some and others are out of the boxed lunchables with the yellow/red boxes.  
all other lunchables full.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 5, 2015)

targetflowslave said:


> I tried looking it up on wednesday on the mydevice nothing came up.


226 11 1747
It should be in your meat scale if you search corned...


----------



## signingminion (Mar 5, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I have plenty of the small lunchables since i took them out of the bunker and put Hams in the bunker.  We are low on some and others are out of the boxed lunchables with the yellow/red boxes.
> all other lunchables full.


Some of the big ones are clearance, so maybe supply issue for new package/flavor?


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 6, 2015)

Got 3 cases of ham in today so thats good I guess.

Im so done with the whole C+S and Backroom Teams/Processes....I was gone 1 freaking day...1 day!!!

Today walked in to all my racks having backstock on them with Freezer and Dairy completely full.  In the freezer someone left the pallet jack in the pallet so the hydraulics were all messed up.  One backroom called out so I was told I had to do ALL my own pulls again for the autofills, which as you can imagine was just so much fun during a flow day trying to track down something to put the pulls on because my racks were full allready in the freezer and cooler.

Nobody bothered to push milk since I did it wednesday morning and in the last 7 days we have had one person who was supposed to be working opening market both thursdays do something else entirely basically screwing over market hours, a callout from a closing TM who is really sick, and nobody scheduled at all to close one of the nights on purpose, they didnt change the schedule or anything.

Today, again, we were supposed to have 5 people doing C+S for 2 1/2 hours.  I guess one of them just went home and the flow TL didnt bother to tell anyone until we asked the ETL-LOG where they were and they told us and they also didnt come up with any sort of plan to fill that so horray down 1 person.  We have a 400 piece truck and they expect it to be all pushed in 2 1/2 hours while the 4th person is backstocking in between the flat pushes and the 5th person isnt even there.  Flow has 24 something people and their push today was like 1600.  So lets see....give me about 10 hours to push out/backstock the 400 piece truck compared to the 70+ hours flow is scheduled today.  It would basically be the equivalent of flow only being there from 6-8 and only getting through A/B block, half of electronics and most of apparel and not even that because that would be 48 or so hours.

YET all my ETL Log will say is we just have to push it out faster...is there some secret I dont know about in terms of the C+S push where they can logically get it all done in that ammount of time with breaking everything down, bcoding it, FIFOING, and backstocking.  We used to get anywhere between 16-20 hours on fridays for our push because that is the largest day.  Now we are lucky to get 10

How many hours does your C+S team get per week because for about 900-1000 pieces of push per week we get MAYBE 30 hours which is supposes to include bcoding and backstocking


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 6, 2015)

We get about 75 hrs a week for 1200-1500 pieces. 1 person is scheduled 8 hrs each FDC day and they push, then back stock everything. 4-5 others push for 4 hrs. We always come clean. I am the 8 hr person 1 day a week.  We have a very efficient team and process and I have great communication and support from the Flow TL.  If we're done early, we go help the GM truck.  If the FDC truck is late Flow will help us. Luckily with the change to FDC a year ago, most boxes have pick labels so there isn't much to b-code.  Just some of the meat and produce. 

Do you sort anything? Bowl anything out? What time does it typically get there?


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 6, 2015)

I get 72 hours for three trucks. I have three guys that work 8 hours each every truck day, 0400-1230. My trucks average between 550-600, but we definitely have days that are lighter and heavier. My weeks are about 1500-1800 on average. They manage to get it done the majority of the time, but I have a stellar team.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 6, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> We get about 75 hrs a week for 1200-1500 pieces. 1 person is scheduled 8 hrs each FDC day and they push, then back stock everything. 4-5 others push for 4 hrs. We always come clean. I am the 8 hr person 1 day a week.  We have a very efficient team and process and I have great communication and support from the Flow TL.  If we're done early, we go help the GM truck.  If the FDC truck is late Flow will help us. Luckily with the change to FDC a year ago, most boxes have pick labels so there isn't much to b-code.  Just some of the meat and produce.
> 
> Do you sort anything? Bowl anything out? What time does it typically get there?



We receive the truck a day before we actually push it and stage it in the appropriate cooler.    The days are Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.  Typically we will take the pallet out of the cooler, bring it to the line, and break it out into 3 flatbeds organized by locations.  One flat has all the backwall frozen, for example icecream etc etc.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 9, 2015)

Current PA is becoming cafe TL, apparently the CTL is putting in his 2 weeks, they haven't even started all my other PA training. This should be an interesting time...


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 9, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> We receive the truck a day before we actually push it and stage it in the appropriate cooler.



You do that for ALL pallets?  Even produce/meat?  I can't imagine sitting on product for 24 hours when some of that product comes in with a 5-7 day shelf life.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2015)

Guests came in asking to see my corned beef    I had to politely explain to them that it is only at super targets which the closest one is on the opposite side of the state about a 8 hour drive. They argued with me that the ad says at targets with fresh groceries.  Oh well I did try to order it  but it didn't go through on the pda.

If we sell the cook's bone in ham why can't we sell the cook"s corned beef  brisket ?


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 9, 2015)

Guest: I can't find the _________
Me: I'm sorry, we stopped carrying that recently
Guest: Why?
Me: I wish I knew but unfortunately, we aren't consulted regarding these decisions
Guest: I'll have to get it at ______ from now on

This has been happening a lot lately. Things we sell a lot of too.  Stupid stupid Target.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 9, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> You do that for ALL pallets?  Even produce/meat?  I can't imagine sitting on product for 24 hours when some of that product comes in with a 5-7 day shelf life.



Yep...Sunday and Thursday we get the trucks that have everything...tuesday is only produce and dairy items, no freezer


----------



## daninnj (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm looking at next week's ad and it says the corned beef is only available at ST. Thank god.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 9, 2015)

daninnj said:


> I'm looking at next week's ad and it says the corned beef is only available at ST. Thank god.


This week is just starting though, and it says fresh grocery. ;-)

Bought my first of the season last night and made it after work. Delicious as usual.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2015)

How often do y'all change counts and do instock-type things? I talked to the PA (we have no CTL) and she said that she basically never does, but it's hard staring at outs that never get shot week after week for whatever reason.

For example, there's some specific type of snack pack cheezit that never gets shot because some flow TM believes its their god-given duty to flex over it. Every time I zone snacks I move the box over, but the struggle is never-ending.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2015)

zoned2deep said:


> How often do y'all change counts and do instock-type things? I talked to the PA (we have no CTL) and she said that she basically never does, but it's hard staring at outs that never get shot week after week for whatever reason.
> 
> For example, there's some specific type of snack pack cheezit that never gets shot because some flow TM believes its their god-given duty to flex over it. Every time I zone snacks I move the box over, but the struggle is never-ending.


My instocks team is amazing. if I notice a section with lots of outs I ask them to hit it on their market day.

For your chez-it example, it's a vendor item. My vendor brings what he wants and flexes like a crazy man. Sometimes he can't get something that's supposed to be on pog.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2015)

On another note...anyone hear the rumor about organic produce in all stores in next two years?


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> My instocks team is amazing. if I notice a section with lots of outs I ask them to hit it on their market day.
> 
> For your chez-it example, it's a vendor item. My vendor brings what he wants and flexes like a crazy man. Sometimes he can't get something that's supposed to be on pog.



OHHHHH, god, why didn't I think of that. Okay, so then how do vendor items work? Does instocks ignore them? Do our counts actually influence what we are given by the vendor?


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 15, 2015)

The insocks team in usually does a half ass scan in dairy and frozen....they will make comments like its sooo cold. Really? you are just opening the door and scanning it...not like you have to pull it...push it or bs it . Usually, I ( I am backroom tm) have to do mini purges every day ( that I am there) in the cooler and freezer ...if not there would be no room to bs the new merchandise. There are outs galore that I fill on the floor every day...with merchandise that was located in backroom.  I have to do all this with no extra hours or even a thank you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> On another note...anyone hear the rumor about organic produce in all stores in next two years?




I don't think that's a rumor.
The new CEO has made that one of his focuses after sending out some mom shoppers.
He thinks that will differentiate Target from the other grocery stores.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 15, 2015)

Organic tends to cost more....which means if people buy veggies at Spot they will have to spend more. Most people are still watching every penny they spend. Would be nice if everyone could afford the organic produce and wouldn't have to worry about the chemicals etc.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2015)

organic is coming not sure how soon, but I will post when i get any organic produce in.  I'm sure it will go bad more often then the non-organic only cause of price will be higher.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> organic is coming not sure how soon, but I will post when i get any organic produce in.  I'm sure it will go bad more often then the non-organic only cause of price will be higher.


We have salad now. it lasts a couple days less than conventional salad.

Eta: http://consumerist.com/2015/02/20/target-will-double-organic-sustainable-offerings-in-2015/


----------



## Interrobang (Mar 15, 2015)

We have organic produce and, aside from the strawberries, most of it doesn't sell very well even on TPCs.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> The insocks team in usually does a half ass scan in dairy and frozen....they will make comments like its sooo cold. Really? you are just opening the door and scanning it...not like you have to pull it...push it or bs it . Usually, I ( I am backroom tm) have to do mini purges every day ( that I am there) in the cooler and freezer ...if not there would be no room to bs the new merchandise. There are outs galore that I fill on the floor every day...with merchandise that was located in backroom.  I have to do all this with no extra hours or even a thank you.



Hey, what's purging?


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 15, 2015)

Its when you locu whole shelves and or wacos in the backroom and send the merchandise out to the floor to be pushed....then what will not go out gets re-backstocked .


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, huh. I guess I've been doing something similar in dairy without being asked -- scanning a bunch of items and pulling the ones that don't have backroom locations.


----------



## compostguy (Mar 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> On another note...anyone hear the rumor about organic produce in all stores in next two years?



My store has organic produce: one four foot section in the refrigerated section (bagged veggies from Taylor Farms: broccoli, cauliflower, broccoli/cauliflower mix, veg medley, green beans; clamshell berries from Driscoll: raspberries, blueberries, strawberries; Earthbound wrapped fruits/veggies green/red peppers, grapefruit, oranges, lemons, limes, lettuce, romaine hearts, broccoli, green onions, celery; Taylor Farms veggie plate; tofu) and a dry table (bagged red/russet potatoes, bagged/single avocados, bagged/single apples [Fuji, red delicious, pink lady, gala], bagged onions, bananas in bunches, two-pack of tomatoes, clamshell cherry tomatoes, garlic in a jar)...  It sells fairly well -- we have to do orders for them items once a week -- bananas every order.

Was I thorough enough?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2015)

compostguy said:


> My store has organic produce: one four foot section in the refrigerated section (bagged veggies from Taylor Farms: broccoli, cauliflower, broccoli/cauliflower mix, veg medley, green beans; clamshell berries from Driscoll: raspberries, blueberries, strawberries; Earthbound wrapped fruits/veggies green/red peppers, grapefruit, oranges, lemons, limes, lettuce, romaine hearts, broccoli, green onions, celery; Taylor Farms veggie plate; tofu) and a dry table (bagged red/russet potatoes, bagged/single avocados, bagged/single apples [Fuji, red delicious, pink lady, gala], bagged onions, bananas in bunches, two-pack of tomatoes, clamshell cherry tomatoes, garlic in a jar)...  It sells fairly well -- we have to do orders for them items once a week -- bananas every order.
> 
> Was I thorough enough?


http://www.forbes.com/sites/lauraheller/2015/03/03/target-plans-to-win-back-shoppers-naturally/


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> We have salad now. it lasts a couple days less than conventional salad.


Eta: http://consumerist.com/2015/02/20/target-will-double-organic-sustainable-offerings-in-2015/


compostguy said:


> My store has organic produce: one four foot section in the refrigerated section (bagged veggies from Taylor Farms: broccoli, cauliflower, broccoli/cauliflower mix, veg medley, green beans; clamshell berries from Driscoll: raspberries, blueberries, strawberries; Earthbound wrapped fruits/veggies green/red peppers, grapefruit, oranges, lemons, limes, lettuce, romaine hearts, broccoli, green onions, celery; Taylor Farms veggie plate; tofu) and a dry table (bagged red/russet potatoes, bagged/single avocados, bagged/single apples [Fuji, red delicious, pink lady, gala], bagged onions, bananas in bunches, two-pack of tomatoes, clamshell cherry tomatoes, garlic in a jar)...  It sells fairly well -- we have to do orders for them items once a week -- bananas every order.
> 
> Was I thorough enough?


Yes thanks, but it sounds like you are a super not a pfresh. I'm wondering more of how they will integrate it into our current small area. My fellow pa said he heard all organic, but that's unlikely...


----------



## compostguy (Mar 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Eta: http://consumerist.com/2015/02/20/target-will-double-organic-sustainable-offerings-in-2015/
> 
> Yes thanks, but it sounds like you are a super not a pfresh. I'm wondering more of how they will integrate it into our current small area. My fellow pa said he heard all organic, but that's unlikely...



Actually we are a pfresh and not a super (no super for several hundred miles).  My store was one of the original test stores when they rolled out the organic produce -- which reminds me, I forgot to mention the bagged carrots/baby carrots.  

Guests will buy organic when the regular produce sells out.  And vice versa.


----------



## daninnj (Mar 15, 2015)

How much is the organic compared to the conventional?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

Organic food is good. If Target is trying to appeal to the upper class clientele that they want to differentiate themselves from the supposed lower class clientele that shops at Walmart, then expanding organic food selections is a good way to start.


----------



## compostguy (Mar 15, 2015)

daninnj said:


> How much is the organic compared to the conventional?



Organic produce is always a little pricier than its conventional counterpart -- usually in the one dollar range.  I'll double check tomorrow morning for specific prices.


----------



## compostguy (Mar 15, 2015)

Whenever we get organic produce on C+S days, it's always on top of the pallets.  And they'll have signs declaring "ORGANIC PRODUCE", and they'll have plastic wrapping separating the organics from the rest of the produce.  It's similar to how meat is separated (fresh cut beef/pork on top, then ground beef meat, then poultry).  You don't want to mix, otherwise it's a QMOS party!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 15, 2015)

compostguy said:


> You don't want to mix, otherwise it's a QMOS party!



Ain't no party like a QMOS party 'cause a QMOS party don't stop!

Seriously, my CTL is always grumbling about how the QMOS never seems to stop at my store, it's just a constant flow as sales floor finds stuff.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Actually we are a pfresh and not a super (no super for several hundred miles).  My store was one of the original test stores when they rolled out the organic produce -- which reminds me, I forgot to mention the bagged carrots/baby carrots.
> 
> Guests will buy organic when the regular produce sells out.  And vice versa.


You get stuck trying all the awful new things eh? Compost, organics...

I can deal with a 4ft section. Just not sure what we'd have to move/cut to get that space free. 

My guest will be ape shit excited for organic produce. The butter is $6 and change. No problem moving that or the eggs at almost $5 a dozen. Or milk at almost $5 a half gallon.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it would go pretty well in my area. There is one actual grocery store nearby and they don't carry much in the way of organics. We sell through the organic stuff that we have now like some of the Taylor Farms salads, eggs, butter, juices and kombucha, etc. I never end up QMOSing much if any organics. It would be a great move for my store.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 16, 2015)

At my store, I am not sure what produce they would get rid of to add organic produce. We  have an extremely small produce cooler (thanks Target for piss poor planning on that BTW) and if they are high sellers, we would need a lot of extra product in the back. With the high sellers at my store and the "flexing process" now, I dont see it working at my store, at least for produce.


----------



## daninnj (Mar 16, 2015)

With the workers at my store, organics and conventional will be mixed in with each other. They simply cannot differentiate package differences.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 16, 2015)

Does the organics need it's own space in the backroom as well? Or can it be backstocked next to conventional produce?


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Organic can be back stocked above regular and next to it on separate metro racks, but it must be kept separate to be organic. Same idea as cross contamination of meat.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 16, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Organic can be back stocked above regular and next to it on separate metro racks, but it must be kept separate to be organic. Same idea as cross contamination of meat.


Ugh. I'd never be able to find enough room in the cooler without ordering less and having gaps in filling food. This should be fun.


----------



## compostguy (Mar 16, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Ugh. I'd never be able to find enough room in the cooler without ordering less and having gaps in filling food. This should be fun.



My store keeps all of the organics on one metro rack -- we used to have a section in the produce cooler to backstock, but now we just keep them all on the metro and push it whenever the organic section is light (at least once a day) -- saves us the time/process of backstocking and shooting outs/SUBTing.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 17, 2015)

compostguy said:


> My store keeps all of the organics on one metro rack -- we used to have a section in the produce cooler to backstock, but now we just keep them all on the metro and push it whenever the organic section is light (at least once a day) -- saves us the time/process of backstocking and shooting outs/SUBTing.


My old man can't push a metro, nor would he if he could. He thinks they look crappy on the floor after open...sigh. we're always fighting over racks as well. Gs took one for flex orders so we're down one already.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 17, 2015)

So I just had my hours cut...idk wtf is going on but they changed the allready printed schedule from at least this friday through all of next week so the opener is only there from 6-12 and the closer is 3:30-8...

I was like..ok.....sure..whatever

This friday I am not going to help C+S like always..they can go....themselves


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't load the monarch guns. See hoe much bakery they push lol.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 17, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Don't load the monarch guns. See hoe much bakery they push lol.



The amazing thing is we have been 100% on the guest survey the last 3 weeks haha..and thats with callouts, people being scheduled open and then not even working in market, and having 2-3 hours between the opener leaving and closer coming in


----------



## signingminion (Mar 18, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> The amazing thing is we have been 100% on the guest survey the last 3 weeks haha..and thats with callouts, people being scheduled open and then not even working in market, and having 2-3 hours between the opener leaving and closer coming in


We've got more hours for pfresh recently. I haven't had overlap since before we hit the 5yr mark as a store. I suddenly have a six or seven hour mid shift person daily...


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> We've got more hours for pfresh recently. I haven't had overlap since before we hit the 5yr mark as a store. I suddenly have a six or seven hour mid shift person daily...


I dont think it will change unless we get a new STL...it seems ours doesnt give a care about market at all


----------



## signingminion (Mar 18, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I dont think it will change unless we get a new STL...it seems ours doesnt give a care about market at all


It's supposed to be a focus again...one of five from our dtl visit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2015)

we are the only sucessful Pfresh area in my district, my ctl told me.  He said our produce is up 20% since January 1st and dairy is up 15%... he didn't mention freezer.  
We have a pfresh inventory this upcoming Monday night.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 18, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> we are the only sucessful Pfresh area in my district, my ctl told me.  He said our produce is up 20% since January 1st and dairy is up 15%... he didn't mention freezer.
> We have a pfresh inventory this upcoming Monday night.



I love looking at our sales, we were the only section of the store last year (Pfresh including Freezers, who not only made our sales goal (2% increase in sales), but tripled, or quadrupled that goal... in each of the departments..) 

I had to mention it at huddle to make sure anyone even knew... sadly.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 18, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I love looking at our sales, we were the only section of the store last year (Pfresh including Freezers, who not only made our sales goal (2% increase in sales), but tripled, or quadrupled that goal... in each of the departments..)
> 
> I had to mention it at huddle to make sure anyone even knew... sadly.



Where can I find sales for the p fresh areas? I have been searching workbench with no luck finding them.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sales reports under store performance.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 18, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Sales reports under store performance.



Thanks I was wondering where this was tonight


----------



## signingminion (Mar 18, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I love looking at our sales, we were the only section of the store last year (Pfresh including Freezers, who not only made our sales goal (2% increase in sales), but tripled, or quadrupled that goal... in each of the departments..)
> 
> I had to mention it at huddle to make sure anyone even knew... sadly.


We were at three times the sales goal for fourth quarter. It was scary the amount of food we went through.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 21, 2015)

Well today was fun...C&S didnt finish(or rather even start) Freezer, Bakery or Meat on Friday so i did all of it by myself today and I was only scheduled til 12...what a fun day


----------



## Whenindoubtflexitout (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't understand how your ETL-LOG gets away with that! When I was an ETL-LOG the food truck was pushed and backstocked EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Even if it meant the ETL and STL team had to push it ourselves. Which we did a few times when it was late and we couldn't afford the payroll to keep the team late. Not pushing the truck was not an option. The PA helped, but it was never just left for them. That is crazy!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2015)

We had a big team today and got all 700 peices of the truck done today. 230 Freezer, about 350 Fresh, and 180 Produce.
We get another truck tomorrow, Sunday  and it is 890 peices, about 230 Freezer, about 500 Fresh, 160 Produce,  I am very confident that the pfresh, logisitcs zone, team will get it done.
There is always some backstock left in the freezer, but the truck push and most all backstock is done on truck days.

Anyone else selling  "A LOT" of the Market Pantry Turkey Breasts that have been 99 cents / lbs for about 3 weeks now.  We are selling about 18 of these a day, i put them in the bunker and 2
days later it is empty.
I order 6 boxes to come in each truck day, the only thing I hate is  that they ALL need re-weighed, cause they come in at $1.19/lb. So, I have to weigh 36 turkey breast every other day.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nuthin' more fun than handling tons o' turkey titties


----------



## signingminion (Mar 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> We had a big team today and got all 700 peices of the truck done today. 230 Freezer, about 350 Fresh, and 180 Produce.
> We get another truck tomorrow, Sunday  and it is 890 peices, about 230 Freezer, about 500 Fresh, 160 Produce,  I am very confident that the pfresh, logisitcs zone, team will get it done.
> There is always some backstock left in the freezer, but the truck push and most all backstock is done on truck days.
> 
> ...


Nobody has put then our at our store yet. We have nop chicken tenders flexed there...are they in ad? My mother old people will buy them two to four at a time.

We often don't prioritize food trucks either. They will break them down onto metros but not push or backstock. So then I can't get to anything around the racks. But I get my produce/meat/bakery done. Just dairy/deli/frozen sits.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2015)

No ad for turkey breast just saw a 7X11 sign there around march 1 and it goes to march 28.  So I just have been ordering 6 boxes for each delivery snd using half of one side of the bunker.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 21, 2015)

You all should see our coolers and freezers. Our freezer is especially horrible. Everyday, a p fresh team member has to go into the freezer to pull whatever bakery we can get our hands on just to keep the bakery table full (at least look full), Most of it is now flexed out. We shouldnt have to do this. If the freezer was pushed from the truck properly and backstocked properly, we wouldnt have to search every vehicle for potential bakery push. We have at least 4 green metro racks, 4 red three teirs, 2 tubs and a flat in our freezer. All the vehicles backstock is not organized at all. Even if backroom wanted to backstock, it would take them a while since the flow cant organize their backstock. Now, after what feels like 2 months without being clean from a food truck, no one even cares. They just accept new freezer pallets when we have lots of vehicles in the backroom with backstock. What is even worse, if you go into our freezer and look left under 4 green (stationary) green racks, you will piles of product just sitting on the floor. No one in logistics give a $hit.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 22, 2015)

Whenindoubtflexitout said:


> I don't understand how your ETL-LOG gets away with that! When I was an ETL-LOG the food truck was pushed and backstocked EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Even if it meant the ETL and STL team had to push it ourselves. Which we did a few times when it was late and we couldn't afford the payroll to keep the team late. Not pushing the truck was not an option. The PA helped, but it was never just left for them. That is crazy!


Prob because the STL doesnt care either...if its an option between backstocking flow product in the main stock or sending someone to actually help with PFRESH Backstock its 100% NOT Pfresh


----------



## signingminion (Mar 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> You all should see our coolers and freezers. Our freezer is especially horrible. Everyday, a p fresh team member has to go into the freezer to pull whatever bakery we can get our hands on just to keep the bakery table full (at least look full), Most of it is now flexed out. We shouldnt have to do this. If the freezer was pushed from the truck properly and backstocked properly, we wouldnt have to search every vehicle for potential bakery push. We have at least 4 green metro racks, 4 red three teirs, 2 tubs and a flat in our freezer. All the vehicles backstock is not organized at all. Even if backroom wanted to backstock, it would take them a while since the flow cant organize their backstock. Now, after what feels like 2 months without being clean from a food truck, no one even cares. They just accept new freezer pallets when we have lots of vehicles in the backroom with backstock. What is even worse, if you go into our freezer and look left under 4 green (stationary) green racks, you will piles of product just sitting on the floor. No one in logistics give a $hit.


Stritech visit will fix the food on the floor...if nothing else.

I often have to pull vehicles and organize the backstock to help br decide to backstock. Getting bakery onto it's own racks helps me push it and then I can backstock if I have time at night, not just on truck days. It sucks, it's not my job, but it's what needs to happen.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 22, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Stritech visit will fix the food on the floor...if nothing else.
> 
> I often have to pull vehicles and organize the backstock to help br decide to backstock. Getting bakery onto it's own racks helps me push it and then I can backstock if I have time at night, not just on truck days. It sucks, it's not my job, but it's what needs to happen.



There are alot of things I do that "arent my job" that lately I have spent more time doing than my actual job


----------



## signingminion (Mar 22, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> There are alot of things I do that "arent my job" that lately I have spent more time doing than my actual job


Yup. Every day. Half of them tl things.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 22, 2015)

Question about Easter Sunday... I know we are closed.  
So, if I normally get a FDC truck 4 days a week, Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun....

Does anyone know if  I will get my FDC  truck for Sunday before Easter, say Friday, so that week it would be Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat or after Easter making it 
Monday, Tues, Thurs, Sat ??

There is no way that we could get both the Sat, and Sun truck on the same day say Sat, cause we get 18 pallets between Sat and Sun and they wouldn't even fit into the Freezer and dairy coolers.
We are just selling way too much food, some day down the road, I bet soon, we get a FDC truck every day .


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 22, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> There are alot of things I do that "arent my job" that lately I have spent more time doing than my actual job



Yeah, I only do what makes me and my department look good. Screw helping logistics out. They make my job that much harder, I am not going to waste the valuable time I have to help them. Also, screw any ETLs or TLs that ask us P fresh workers to do non p fresh stuff when we are already busy. 



coolerqueen said:


> Stritech visit will fix the food on the floor...if nothing else.
> 
> I often have to pull vehicles and organize the backstock to help br decide to backstock. Getting bakery onto it's own racks helps me push it and then I can backstock if I have time at night, not just on truck days. It sucks, it's not my job, but it's what needs to happen.



Steritech wont fix that. We have not gotten a green score in over a year and a half. We barely got yellow last time. During our previous steritech visits, we has multiple violotions of food being on the freezer floor and nothing getting done. We also had multiple violations of meat being backstocked/stocked wrong in our meat cooler. They did put up signs but no one listens to them. Flow organizes their backstock based on timing and not quality.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 22, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Question about Easter Sunday... I know we are closed.
> So, if I normally get a FDC truck 4 days a week, Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun....
> 
> Does anyone know if  I will get my FDC  truck for Sunday before Easter, say Friday, so that week it would be Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat or after Easter making it
> ...



I forgot directly where this is but on workbench, you can check the p fresh truck schedule. If I remember correctly, I have mine on the list on the left of workbench when I first log on.

You could also check redwire.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I forgot directly where this is but on workbench, you can check the p fresh truck schedule. If I remember correctly, I have mine on the list on the left of workbench when I first log on.
> 
> You could also check redwire.


Red wire had a pdf of stores effected and the schedule...we get sat truck not sun so no change for us.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 22, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Red wire had a pdf of stores effected and the schedule...we get sat truck not sun so no change for us.



But it will affect those who order on Sundays. My guess those who do order on Sundays will have to order on Saturday


----------



## signingminion (Mar 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> But it will affect those who order on Sundays. My guess those who do order on Sundays will have to order on Saturday


You know, I thought about that when I read it, and promptly forgot again...schedule shows no change, and we're not on the pdf list. Redwire says place it a day early.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> You all should see our coolers and freezers. Our freezer is especially horrible. Everyday, a p fresh team member has to go into the freezer to pull whatever bakery we can get our hands on just to keep the bakery table full (at least look full), Most of it is now flexed out. We shouldnt have to do this. If the freezer was pushed from the truck properly and backstocked properly, we wouldnt have to search every vehicle for potential bakery push. We have at least 4 green metro racks, 4 red three teirs, 2 tubs and a flat in our freezer. All the vehicles backstock is not organized at all. Even if backroom wanted to backstock, it would take them a while since the flow cant organize their backstock. Now, after what feels like 2 months without being clean from a food truck, no one even cares. They just accept new freezer pallets when we have lots of vehicles in the backroom with backstock. What is even worse, if you go into our freezer and look left under 4 green (stationary) green racks, you will piles of product just sitting on the floor. No one in logistics give a $hit.



If your bakery table isn't full because you have that much outstanding backstock, it sounds like it's time to have a re-pushing party. Your STL needs to spend some hours.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 23, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> If your bakery table isn't full because you have that much outstanding backstock, it sounds like it's time to have a re-pushing party. Your STL needs to spend some hours.


I have a repushing party every couple days. It's like in the Muppet movie-party of one. LOL.


----------



## Brewhaha (Mar 23, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> If your bakery table isn't full because you have that much outstanding backstock, it sounds like it's time to have a re-pushing party. Your STL needs to spend some hours.



I believe my STL doesnt give a $hit about p fresh since he arrived last year. So unless he is given a directive from HQ/some higher boss, will get in trouble or if inventory is coming, we will remain messy.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I believe my STL doesnt give a $hit about p fresh since he arrived last year. So unless he is given a directive from HQ/some higher boss, will get in trouble or if inventory is coming, we will remain messy.



here is one sure way to get things done, every day and every night pile all the carts right up to the freezeer door, start in the back pull out all carts and pile them in one at a time, in a way to get them right up to the closed door.  
In a way that they cannot push them back, they have to pull them all out to even get into the freezer, this worked wonders for me.   
I did this twice and somehow several BRTMs  were in there backstocking and now it has been clean for 2 weeks.

you gotta do,  what you gotta do,  to get things done around here, lol.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 23, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> here is one sure way to get things done, every day and every night pile all the carts right up to the freezeer door, start in the back pull out all carts and pile them in one at a time, in a way to get them right up to the closed door.
> In a way that they cannot push them back, they have to pull them all out to even get into the freezer, this worked wonders for me.
> I did this twice and somehow several BRTMs  were in there backstocking and now it has been clean for 2 weeks.
> 
> you gotta do,  what you gotta do,  to get things done around here, lol.



I just dont understand how Pfresh isnt a priority at every store and how HQ isnt hounding stores to give attention to it.  Shoes dont expire, towels dont expire, pair of jeans dont expire...you know what does expire..FOOD.  If im busy spending half my time pushing out CS product or backstocking or setting POGS or whatever else, thats less time spent actually going through everything to make sure it isnt expired and we have fresh food on the floor.

My store wants to complain about finding expired food I just say, well we dont do freshness friday, market gets lower hours than ever before, and I have to constantly help with C+S push, C+S backstock, and backstock from normal pulls.  Literally my Monday and Fridays are SDA, Morning Pulls, Process QMOS, Huddle + Break, Backstock, Milk and C+S push...order if its friday and a lunch both days

Also question for everybody...our produce cooler is so tiny we have to put the apples in the ambient room..anyone else do this or do they cram all the apples in the produce cooler?  The fillgroup is supposed to be the cooler but if we did that there wouldnt ever be room in there.

Also do you guys have it stoed so the backroom pulls eaches from casepacks or will it just pull the whole casepack.


----------



## RetailWorld (Mar 23, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I just dont understand how Pfresh isnt a priority at every store and how HQ isnt hounding stores to give attention to it.



Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Everything in my produce cooler is open stock except for one metro. That metro has upper and lower casepack locations and open stock wacos for dips, juices, kombucha, that kind of stuff.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 23, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Everything in my produce cooler is open stock except for one metro. That metro has upper and lower casepack locations and open stock wacos for dips, juices, kombucha, that kind of stuff.


This.

Our produce cooler is bigger than lots of stores, but it's definitely full to the top shelf most days.


----------



## compostguy (Mar 23, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Also question for everybody...our produce cooler is so tiny we have to put the apples in the ambient room..anyone else do this or do they cram all the apples in the produce cooler?  The fillgroup is supposed to be the cooler but if we did that there wouldnt ever be room in there.



What usually happens at my store is that apples, grapes, berries, cantaloupe, watermelon, etc. that can't fit on the shelves during C+S push go onto a tub (or flatbed).  We usually don't backstock these -- we just push the tub into the cooler and bring it out whenever product is light on the shelves.  We did backstock them before, but we were running out of room with backstocked boxes of veggies, bagged salads, etc. so we stopped doing that to save space.

If it's only one box of apples, we would just leave it on the bottom of the metro rack to be pushed again later with autofills.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 23, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Also question for everybody...our produce cooler is so tiny we have to put the apples in the ambient room..anyone else do this or do they cram all the apples in the produce cooler?  The fillgroup is supposed to be the cooler but if we did that there wouldnt ever be room in there.



My store has apples in the ambient room, and BR does pull individual apples (unless we need a lot on the floor, then they will pull an entire pack). My produce cooler is pretty small (kind of like a long closet).


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 24, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> My store has apples in the ambient room, and BR does pull individual apples (unless we need a lot on the floor, then they will pull an entire pack). My produce cooler is pretty small (kind of like a long closet).



Mine has 3 green racks, 2 on the left and the last on the back wall...with that there you can fit a pallet and a rolling green rack and thats it...its pretty tiny


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 24, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Mine has 3 green racks, 2 on the left and the last on the back wall...with that there you can fit a pallet and a rolling green rack and thats it...its pretty tiny


When I walk into mine there are two floor to ceiling racks on the left and right, and then one on the small wall facing the door. The metro rack probably has a foot and a half from the middle of the room to the racks, but it sounds like yours is even smaller.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 24, 2015)

I have three metros on both sides and one on the third side just for pull/backstock...one of the left side racks has half wacos.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 26, 2015)

yeah.... 3 pallets of EGGS thanks headquarters, they are in the ad on Sunday for 99 cents, I'm sure we will sell them and probably get 2 more  pallets before easter and sell through them too.

STOP pushing that DAMN CABBAGE !!! i have 8 boxes of CABBAGE now, I have TPC'd it to 79 cents and still no one is buying it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah.... 3 pallets of EGGS thanks headquarters, they are in the ad on Sunday for 99 cents, I'm sure we will sell them and probably get 2 more  pallets before easter and sell through them too.
> 
> STOP pushing that DAMN CABBAGE !!! i have 8 boxes of CABBAGE now, I have TPC'd it to 79 cents and still no one is buying it.


I love cabbage! On my way.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah.... 3 pallets of EGGS thanks headquarters, they are in the ad on Sunday for 99 cents, I'm sure we will sell them and probably get 2 more  pallets before easter and sell through them too.
> 
> STOP pushing that DAMN CABBAGE !!! i have 8 boxes of CABBAGE now, I have TPC'd it to 79 cents and still no one is buying it.


Lol, we got one pallet. 25 cases of eggs. Maybe half went to the floor.

They pushed us one case of cabbage plus the one I ordered. At .79 I have 9 left from the case and ordered another...but yeah I'll be trying saurkraut again and making coleslaw for lunch.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 30, 2015)

Just saw the ammount of eggs we got Friday when I was gone.  I know we will sell through most if not all of them but it wasnt overkill for what they sent us.

We are trying to get back on track and one of my ETLS wants us to literally cull and enter in SDA the produce table, bakery table. the entire stretch between eggs and berries which has yogurt, juices and produce inbetween, back wall dairy, and then meat through cheese for the entire G13 aisle.  And wants us to do this for opening and closing.  Is this unreasonable?  I asked how much time they actually expect this to take because you have to literally check EVERY single piece of product if you are doing it correctly and what they actually want.  Unlike some people in here I also have to work out all my morning pulls from 6am and 7:30am, and if its a truck day backstock all the green rack so C+S is good to go when they start.  Then there is morning huddle and break which usually its about 40-45 minutes


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> enter in SDA the produce table, bakery table.


you must be in my district... i had the kings hawaiian on my SDA today, I thought WTF ... we check all bakery every day don't need that in the SDA. WE do not put produce, bakery, milk, meat into the SDA
it is the closing PA duties to check these dates every night.

we sold 1 pallet of EGGS on Sunday 900+ eggs gone and Monday so far have sold about 400+ ... wow they are selling FAST.  We are getting about 1,000 more Eggs on Tuesdays FDC truck.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 30, 2015)

We don't put produce, dairy, bakery, milk or meat in our SDA either. It's checked every morning during the morning cull.  I have had bagged salads and cut veggies showing up in the SDA lately so somebody somewhere in my district is putting it in. Total waste of time. I just scan it and hit OK. 

Qmosqueen that's is a crap-ton of eggs to sell in a day and a half!


----------



## peonTM (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone done the SDAs with the new my devices yet?  I done it a couple of times, but today when I did it, when I answered I found outdated, it asked how many I'm tossing out.  So it automatically damaged them out which was cool.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 30, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Has anyone done the SDAs with the new my devices yet?  I done it a couple of times, but today when I did it, when I answered I found outdated, it asked how many I'm tossing out.  So it automatically damaged them out which was cool.


Oh thank god.  I hope this is how it is.  How it wasnt set up like this to begin with is a mystery to me.  Such a pain to go through the SDA and then have to rescan it and QMOS it all

Also our inventory is on the 7th and we are supposed to be switching to ALL my devices on the 6th and the PDAs will be wiped and not able to be used.  That is going to be a huge mess.  Whoever decided TINV inventory should be right after Easter AND when we are switching equipment, I hate you.  The whole scheduling with the truck and the my device thing is having me worried about how effective this inventory is going to be.  Is TINV even on the mydevices currently?  I always use a PDA

Also we dont SDA in the produce, meat or bakery, at least I dont.  I was just trying to list everything together.  I just think its a waste of time to go through everything 7-14 times a week.  The yogurt dates arent going to change in 1 day out there.  Its not like its suddenly going to move up 14 days and be expired.  As long as people are checking when they push it shouldnt be an issue.  I brought up it would be much more effective to make a full round once per week instead of going overkill on it and checking it twice a day...the WHOLE pfresh section

Also not sure if this is company wide but we have a huge beverage transition coming up so check for that on workbench if you guys havent.  I think its in a month or so.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 30, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Has anyone done the SDAs with the new my devices yet?  I done it a couple of times, but today when I did it, when I answered I found outdated, it asked how many I'm tossing out.  So it automatically damaged them out which was cool.


It's so fast now (as long as the mydevice decides it will be working that day).


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 30, 2015)

pfreshdude the PDA's are not being "wiped out". Back room will still be using them because there is no equivalent to RF apps on the my devices yet. Stores are keeping the 9200's for that purpose so for TINV you will be able to use a PDA.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 30, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> pfreshdude the PDA's are not being "wiped out". Back room will still be using them because there is no equivalent to RF apps on the my devices yet. Stores are keeping the 9200's for that purpose so for TINV you will be able to use a PDA.



I hope my STL and ETLS know that...they literally said "wiped" and we wont have the PDAs


----------



## signingminion (Mar 30, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I hope my STL and ETLS know that...they literally said "wiped" and we wont have the PDAs


They are being sent back. If you don't have any of the newer ones it might be sparse for a but, but you must if backroom wants to work.

The number allotted is crazy though. We looked it up today fir our store it's nine. Our receiver hoards one, guest service does as well. That's seven for the rest of the store. Six if it's a c&s day cause I need one.

But pricing, instocks, backroom and flow will possibly have to share seven between them.

We rarely sda anything. I do it when my openers piss me off. I don't open so if there are oodles of dates in there it's no skin off my back. Usually yogurt or cheese, sometimes lunch meat or bacon. Definitely not produce or fresh meat.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 31, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I hope my STL and ETLS know that...they literally said "wiped" and we wont have the PDAs


Once again, this is a case of ETLs/STL having no clue what's going on because they apparently have no reading comprehension skills. Stores are keeping the 9200s, but all older models of the PDA and all LPDAs are being sent back. Without PDAs, Backroom can't do their job since there is not much in the way of Backroom functionality on the myDevices yet. For the most part, everyone else can use the myDevice to do their workload.

My not-in-the-know ETLs were just discussing this yesterday and are convinced that we missed an update and that you should be able to pull batches with the myDevice (as if pulling batches is the only function that's missing from the myDevice that is currently on RFApps/PDAs...Hello, pallet tracking, sweeps, TINV, mispick, SCNT, bcode, brlm, MIR, etc.). I wouldn't be surprised if they pack them all up and ship them out leaving us unable to pull cafs for a couple weeks! I told them that they need to reread whatever email or guide they read. There's no way we're sending back the 9200s at this point.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 31, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Once again, this is a case of ETLs/STL having no clue what's going on because they apparently have no reading comprehension skills. Stores are keeping the 9200s, but all older models of the PDA and all LPDAs are being sent back. Without PDAs, Backroom can't do their job since there is not much in the way of Backroom functionality on the myDevices yet. For the most part, everyone else can use the myDevice to do their workload.
> 
> My not-in-the-know ETLs were just discussing this yesterday and are convinced that we missed an update and that you should be able to pull batches with the myDevice (as if pulling batches is the only function that's missing from the myDevice that is currently on RFApps/PDAs...Hello, pallet tracking, sweeps, TINV, mispick, SCNT, bcode, brlm, MIR, etc.). I wouldn't be surprised if they pack them all up and ship them out leaving us unable to pull cafs for a couple weeks! I told them that they need to reread whatever email or guide they read. There's no way we're sending back the 9200s at this point.


Your luck they re-read it only to think they need to send only the 9200s back...


----------



## peonTM (Mar 31, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I hope my STL and ETLS know that...they literally said "wiped" and we wont have the PDAs


Ummm, does the my devices even do the TINV transaction at this point?


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 31, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Ummm, does the my devices even do the TINV transaction at this point?


No


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 31, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Ummm, does the my devices even do the TINV transaction at this point?



Nope. TINV is in RF Apps, none of which can be accessed on a MyDevice.


----------



## daninnj (Apr 1, 2015)

Does anyone else have issue with their ad takedown team ripping the sticky signs from the freezers and leaving the sticky part (and white residue) covering the price? I swear every Monday I come in and have to pick at at least 30 off the label strips. It's so annoying.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 1, 2015)

We don't have them fir everywhere yet, but my endcaps are starting to have that issue...luckily the same person usually works Sat night so I can get it fixed.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep. I have that problem as well. 

I'm glad the sale on eggs is halfway done. Guests keeps flipping the cartons upside down/breaking and leaving it in the cooler endcap. Today an egg spilled out on me and partially into my pocket.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 1, 2015)

Ugh cracked eggs everywhere.  Not to mention eggs left all over the store   So so many eggs are going to waste

if i run out of the large dozen 99 cent eggs on Saturday. I will TPC the 18 count to 1.49 and the 30 count to 2.49 .  I remember last year we ran out of ALL the eggs on the Saturday before Easter.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 1, 2015)

If anyone is planning on moving soon or just needs some storage, grab some empty egg boxes!

Perfect size, comes with handles, and very sturdy.


----------



## daninnj (Apr 2, 2015)

We used to save them and give them out when I worked at a grocery store, but my Target won't for sanitary reasons.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 2, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> If anyone is planning on moving soon or just needs some storage, grab some empty egg boxes!
> 
> Perfect size, comes with handles, and very sturdy.


I've moved in egg boxes, Halloween candy boxes and meat/bakery boxes. Hopefully I can unpack the last of them this year for quite some time.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 3, 2015)

Well nobody did the order tuesday...such fun times


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Well nobody did the order tuesday...such fun times


You didn't actually want a big truck did you? Think of all the free time you'll have to be yelled at by guests for no product. Oh oh! And all those red scores for fresh dairy and meat! Good times.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 3, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Well nobody did the order tuesday...such fun times


Lol, could have been the last one before the weekend. That would have sucked a teeny bit more.

Need to remind myself to order sat.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 3, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Lol, could have been the last one before the weekend. That would have sucked a teeny bit more.
> 
> Need to remind myself to order sat.



Tuesday order=friday push....we wont get another truck til monday..so ya

Usually its 

Sunday Order=Wednesday push
Tuesday Order=Friday Push
Friday order= Monday push


----------



## signingminion (Apr 4, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Tuesday order=friday push....we wont get another truck til monday..so ya
> 
> Usually its
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting some if you got shafted for the holiday.

Luckily we get delivery tomorrow, although they keep cutting blackberries on our delivery. Maybe one out of the three deliveries a week has one or two cases compared to the three we order.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 4, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I keep forgetting some if you got shafted for the holiday.
> 
> Luckily we get delivery tomorrow, although they keep cutting blackberries on our delivery. Maybe one out of the three deliveries a week has one or two cases compared to the three we order.


Wish they'd just cut the strawberries and qmos them at the FDC instead of sending me those shitty things and making me do it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 4, 2015)

We have strawberries up the ying yang. Never did get any ham all week. Strawberry shortcake for everyone!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 4, 2015)

I got three cases Tuesday, but none Thursday. Two shown on order though.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 4, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I got three cases Tuesday, but none Thursday. Two shown on order though.


There was something on mysupport about issues with items showing up on the cut report but still showing up in the store.  No wonder my counts are way off.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 9, 2015)

I beg the DC to stop sending me cabbage. I have 9 cases. Just QMOS'd an entire case this morning. I have it TPC'd  deeply, and people won't buy it. Stop it! Also, those damn wrapped baked potatoes just don't sell. No moar pushing, please.

Anyone else having a problem with getting organic items in? My organic section is made up of two bulk items right now. Organic fruit? Fuggedaboutit unless you want blueberries or apples! Also, what's with the 54 pounds of ice in each organic bulk vegetable box? The back of my cooler looks like a pond in the mornings before I get it all down the drain.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2015)

All those cabbages & not a corned beef in sight?
Welp, time to make cole slaw.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2015)

so just got the news that more stuff will be headquarter ordered.  the cut veggies and the cut fruit will now br hq ordered starting April 19th.  
Alos saw something about using a PDA to pull stuff that is located.

anyone else hear anything about this ??


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2015)

DC target food area shut down






http://www.popville.com/2015/04/food-section-in-the-columbia-heights-target-sealed-off-yesterday/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...health-violations-including-rodent-droppings/


----------



## DoWork (Apr 10, 2015)

we switched to everything on the back wall, except mushrooms and store produced cut fruit, being store ordered. It's worked pretty well since we switched over last month.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 10, 2015)

Look how they spelled apologize in their signs: *apoplozies
*
Wow


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 11, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Look how they spelled apologize in their signs: *apoplozies
> *
> Wow



Seems legit.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> so just got the news that more stuff will be headquarter ordered.  the cut veggies and the cut fruit will now br hq ordered starting April 19th.
> Alos saw something about using a PDA to pull stuff that is located.
> 
> anyone else hear anything about this ??


Starts in May. Printed it off the other day...

...didn't get 99 percent of what I ordered the other day. But bananas, apples and avocados came...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> DC target food area shut down
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they apoplozies

apoplozies

oh my god


----------



## daninnj (Apr 12, 2015)

Most likely an ETL wrote that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 12, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Most likely an ETL wrote that.



That college education really pays off , you know.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2015)

they apoplozies  .. it should read   "a-poop-a-lozies"  .... lol


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 12, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Starts in May. Printed it off the other day...
> 
> ...didn't get 99 percent of what I ordered the other day. But bananas, apples and avocados came...



Where did you hear/read this? Is this on workbench? What exactly is going to be orderable and what is not going to be orderable?


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> DC target food area shut down
> 
> 
> http://www.popville.com/2015/04/food-section-in-the-columbia-heights-target-sealed-off-yesterday/
> ...



I heard about this today. ETLs where talking about it. Maybe Target will get the message that they need more people to do cleaning tasks in market/p fresh


----------



## signingminion (Apr 12, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Where did you hear/read this? Is this on workbench? What exactly is going to be orderable and what is not going to be orderable?


Redwire 211-14, bagged cut veg and the tubs of cut fruit for the most part.

But added to salad and most of the meat it means that two thirds of the department isn't ordered by me so I have more time to "vibe" which is mostly apologizing for them not sending crap I can't order...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I heard about this today. ETLs where talking about it. Maybe Target will get the message that they need more people to do cleaning tasks in market/p fresh




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


no.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 13, 2015)

Can I like this 1,000,000 times


----------



## DoWork (Apr 13, 2015)

I currently have the wrapped baked potatoes TPC'd heavily(50%.) They're not moving.

Got a truck today. Upon down stacking the pallets, I find *eight* more cases. Fan fucking tastic.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 13, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I currently have the wrapped baked potatoes TPC'd heavily(50%.) They're not moving.
> 
> Got a truck today. Upon down stacking the pallets, I find *eight* more cases. Fan fucking tastic.


The ulv store near us has these. We don't as a lv. (Knock on wood)

However I had to flex baby carrots into the salad rack tonight to fill the floor. I'd pay to see the tls faces in the morning...but it's full.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 14, 2015)

About a month ago I took out  several of the magnetic pushers for the bagged salads and we flexed red and green grapes and cuties there it looked stupid but full. those  pushers just sit on the shelf with a magnet so easy to remove snd put on a top shelf in the ambient room. Our counts are correct too, we research salads on non Truck day.


----------



## whippingboy (Apr 14, 2015)

We are drowning in push as well.. I tpc'd grapes all week and kept getting more.  I don't know about your store, but we have a donation program - when we have excess push, I will donate a case or two every day until the push is gone.  Sometimes tpc's aren't enough to get rid of it all.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 14, 2015)

whippingboy said:


> We are drowning in push as well.. I tpc'd grapes all week and kept getting more.  I don't know about your store, but we have a donation program - when we have excess push, I will donate a case or two every day until the push is gone.  Sometimes tpc's aren't enough to get rid of it all.


My donation partner will come once a week if I'm lucky. We rarely donate produce. Our anything but meat and dry grocery.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> My donation partner will come once a week if I'm lucky. We rarely donate produce. Our anything but meat and dry grocery.


Wow.  We get donations picked up 6 days a week.  3 days the Food Bank and 3 the Gospel Mission.  Feeds a lot of people.  Well worth the small effort it takes on our end.  Can you not get anyone to come more frequently?


----------



## signingminion (Apr 14, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Wow.  We get donations picked up 6 days a week.  3 days the Food Bank and 3 the Gospel Mission.  Feeds a lot of people.  Well worth the small effort it takes on our end.  Can you not get anyone to come more frequently?


We only have two choices abd the volunteers from the one keep refusing slightly crushed boxes, even though the pantry takes them. So my receiver refuses to with with them all the time. The other one has two grocery stores that donate TONS in the same town so out of the three days they could pickup it's only worth the drive for a full load once a week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone get setup for anew sanitizer called
 liqu-a-klor to use for the organic produce. 
http://www.odh.ohio.gov/~/media/ODH/ASSETS/Files/eh/foodsafety/DIVERSEY_LIQU_A_KLOR Label.ashx

We just got setup but have no organic produce yet I guess it will becoming soon.


----------



## compostguy (Apr 15, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone get setup for anew sanitizer called
> liqu-a-klor to use for the organic produce.
> http://www.odh.ohio.gov/~/media/ODH/ASSETS/Files/eh/foodsafety/DIVERSEY_LIQU_A_KLOR Label.ashx
> 
> We just got setup but have no organic produce yet I guess it will becoming soon.



My store uses Liqu-A-Klor sanitizer -- have to fill up the spray bottle with every morning and label it with today's sticker.


----------



## daninnj (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if we can order the silver metal label strip holders that are on the freezer shelves? We are missing quite a few.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the number for the wire baskets that go in the floor drains? Our store desperately needs new ones.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 15, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Does anyone know if we can order the silver metal label strip holders that are on the freezer shelves? We are missing quite a few.



I would ask your LOG TL, LOG ETL, signing TM or food ETL to see if they can order them. If they dont know, have your food ETL contact the food business partner and ask them.



Deli Ninja said:


> Does anyone know the number for the wire baskets that go in the floor drains? Our store desperately needs new ones.



I would ask the  STF or whatever they are called now. They should be able to find  out. If not, ask your food ETL. If they dont know, have the STF ask their boss if they know where to order the wire baskets. If the STF boss doesnt know, have your food ETL contact the food business partner and ask them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> daninnj said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if we can order the silver metal label strip holders that are on the freezer shelves? We are missing quite a few.
> ...



@daninnj, have you asked your plano TL? There might be some stashed away in your death trap fixture room.



Brewhaha said:


> I would ask the  STF or whatever they are called now.



PMT, short for Property Management Technician.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 15, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I would ask the STF or whatever they are called now. They should be able to find out. If not, ask your food ETL. If they dont know, have the STF ask their boss if they know where to order the wire baskets. If the STF boss doesnt know, have your food ETL contact the food business partner and ask them.


Our PMT has been asked multiple times in the past to take care of it and he hasn't gotten to it. Our ETL-Food is brand new and wouldn't know. Not sure he would bother trying to look it up either, knowing him.
I'll try again, though. Our ETL-Food is on the warpath, trying to get us to Brand so maybe he'll actually do it! *crosses fingers* *and toes* I'll utter that horrific word, "tetanus," to motivate him... *chuckles evilly*


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 18, 2015)

So, these past 2 weeks when I have closed, my CTL has given me a list of things to do. I accomplish the majority of his list. The one thing I havent accomplished was the additional cleaning tasks he assigns to my close along with the closing cleaning tasks. 

Now, like most of you, on a p fresh close, I have to zone some of market. In addition to p fresh, we have to zone the plastic storage bin aisle, the plastic bag aisle, and bread aisle to the pasta/pasta sauce aisle. I have to do these aisles along with zoning, culling, and filling p fresh. Lets not forget on one of my closes I have to do inventory with the p fresh order on my close

This past Monday, we had a TM whom never opened. Heck, he was never trained to open but was scheduled to open because our TL had time off. I came in to produce being near empty, meat being very light, eggs being near empty, banana table being empty and dry produce table being light. So I made a list and pulled (using the my device and not just taking stuff off the shelf like my TL has done in the past in order to save time) everything myself and pushed everything myself. I forgot to mention we had vecihles of backstock in each cooler. Anyways, he wanted me to clean a 4 by 4 section of milk. Those who have cleaned shelves know it takes time to pull everything off the shelves, clean the shelves, put items backo on shelves and repeat 4 more times. It takes up a lot of time, especially if the shelves are full. Yeah, I didnt cleaned those milk shelves, instead, I focused on filling, zoning, and culling. For those wondering, I worked 230-1030. I did my cleaning tasks from 545-6 and started my zone at 6 with the freezers.

Now on Thursday, my TL assigned me another cleaning task of cleaning shelves from our C9 (cream cheese to fresh meat). Now this day, I had to do the order. I did an inventory for the stuff we had in the backroom (I dont trust our system plus I know exactly what we have) for this order. I had to do the order along with filling produce, meat, dry produce and bakery. None of those sections were really full, especially bake. After the order, like Monday, I had to pull all the produce and meat myself along with pushing them myself. Getting the bakery was annoying. Backroom FINALLY made some room in the backroom so we can walk with a vehicle or two. So searching all the bake locations along with the other backstock vehicles for the bake I needed took awhile. The order and the filling took my up to 545 before I did my cleaning tasks. I started my zone at 6 with the freezers. So I didnt have time to clean any shelves on C9.

Please note, I left a note saying I didnt have time to do these cleaning tasks he assigned

Now yesterday, I come in to close again and he has a chat with me. He it is expected that all TM do the weekly and monthly cleaning tasks. He says I should have gotten those cleaning tasks completed. I tell him what I did Monday and Thursday. He says I should have gotten it all done. He says on his my closing night (his only closing day), he does all the filling, order, weekly/monthly cleaning along with the zoning. But what he does on his closes he stays 15-30 after his shift (according to people who closing with him). Also, when  he does his order, he doesnt do an inventory. So he just orders what the system says to order. His orders are always off.

I have been closing p fresh since my store opened and this is the first time he said something like this. 

Any advice? Whether it be dealing my TL or how am completing my closing tasks. Any help would be great .


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 18, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> So, these past 2 weeks when I have closed, my CTL has given me a list of things to do. I accomplish the majority of his list. The one thing I havent accomplished was the additional cleaning tasks he assigns to my close along with the closing cleaning tasks.
> 
> Now, like most of you, on a p fresh close, I have to zone some of market. In addition to p fresh, we have to zone the plastic storage bin aisle, the plastic bag aisle, and bread aisle to the pasta/pasta sauce aisle. I have to do these aisles along with zoning, culling, and filling p fresh. Lets not forget on one of my closes I have to do inventory with the p fresh order on my close
> 
> ...



I would tell him you cant sell product from the backroom.  If there are a ton of outs then we need to fill that floor before anything else.

Although only cleaning just one four foot section probably doesnt take more than 30 minutes and you actually get a full shift for closing.  My stores market closing shifts are like 3 or 3:30 til only 8 or 8:30 and we are expected to do the pulls, LOD walk filled out, fill milk/eggs/bananas, sometimes cover electronics breaks/lunches, 20-30 minute smart huddle at night, cull through yogurt/lunch meat, zone ALL of market which includes Coolers, Freezers, Pfrsh and dry market (32 aisles with 8 sections each and the entire backwall, 

Also with helping guests who 90% of the time dont need help with anything actually IN market.  One night had to help a guest in bikes and was talking a bit, had to fill the tires, noticed the chain wasnt even on correctly since i tried to ride it to see if the pressure was good enough and to see if the bike was actually assembled correctly, then wheeled it up front.  Just the other night had to help clean up a mess from an older gal who vomited all over the cleaning aisle..ya that was fun...AND..time consuming


----------



## MarketGirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm the PA at my store, and I'm pretty much the only person on my team that cleans. Our market closing shifts are 2:30-7:30, which most of the time isn't enough time to do pulls, vibe, and get through and entire 36 aisle zone, household paper not included thank god. I ask my other market TMs (there are only three others, who are the closers. I always open.) to work on cleaning tasks if they have time, even if it's just something partial, but it never gets done. 

There is no way humanly possible for me to complete everything that is needed to get done in a day and leave nothing but pulls and zone for the closer. I've been alternating my focus area just so I can get things accomplished. After morning routines, huddle, and flexing to fill the floor sometimes all I do is clean and work CAFs. Other days I focus on SDA entry. I may not have all the monthly cleaning or SDA tasks completed by the end of the month but I'll be pretty close. 

My store really doesn't have the man power to keep up with everything. It's only going to get worse because I'm losing one TM to electronics and another just put in his 2 weeks. The third only works in market two times a week. HR let me know they are only looking to fill one position for market. -_-


----------



## signingminion (Apr 19, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> I'm the PA at my store, and I'm pretty much the only person on my team that cleans. Our market closing shifts are 2:30-7:30, which most of the time isn't enough time to do pulls, vibe, and get through and entire 36 aisle zone, household paper not included thank god. I ask my other market TMs (there are only three others, who are the closers. I always open.) to work on cleaning tasks if they have time, even if it's just something partial, but it never gets done.
> 
> There is no way humanly possible for me to complete everything that is needed to get done in a day and leave nothing but pulls and zone for the closer. I've been alternating my focus area just so I can get things accomplished. After morning routines, huddle, and flexing to fill the floor sometimes all I do is clean and work CAFs. Other days I focus on SDA entry. I may not have all the monthly cleaning or SDA tasks completed by the end of the month but I'll be pretty close.
> 
> My store really doesn't have the man power to keep up with everything. It's only going to get worse because I'm losing one TM to electronics and another just put in his 2 weeks. The third only works in market two times a week. HR let me know they are only looking to fill one position for market. -_-


But at least you get to fill one...I don't think about the cleaning tasks they've never kept up with or think need done. It pisses me off. Non-food people need to be in charge of non-food things.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 19, 2015)

To the team member who doesn't check SDA, just entering dpci's and saying "ok," you're the reason why some departments are a disaster, date wise. So fucking lazy.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 19, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To the team member who doesn't check SDA, just entering dpci's and saying "ok," you're the reason why some departments are a disaster, date wise. So fucking lazy.



Introduce them to my CTL. She will gladly tear them a new one.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 19, 2015)

It is a CTL.


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 20, 2015)

We have inventory this week and I have to prep the cooler and freezer. The cooler is done...the freezer is more of an issue because we have a green rack in there with vendor items. Ie, icecream, red baron pizza etc etc. I have asked and asked and get the run around on why its even in there to begin with. My store isn't a p fresh....so out walk in cooler and freezer our not that big. So,do I precount the green rack in there or how do I handle it ? The ets were no help.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 20, 2015)

I've always been under the impression that vendor items are left alone. It's up to the vendor to maintain inventories. I could be wrong, but as far as I know, that's how it is.


----------



## RetailWorld (Apr 20, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> We have inventory this week and I have to prep the cooler and freezer. The cooler is done...the freezer is more of an issue because we have a green rack in there with vendor items. Ie, icecream, red baron pizza etc etc. I have asked and asked and get the run around on why its even in there to begin with. My store isn't a p fresh....so out walk in cooler and freezer our not that big. So,do I precount the green rack in there or how do I handle it ? The ets were no help.



If it's regular inventory, not TINV, then yes, even vendor stuff has to be precounted.  But they need to pre-count that product themselves.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 20, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> If it's regular inventory, not TINV, then yes, even vendor stuff has to be precounted.  But they need to pre-count that product themselves.


If it is tinv, then just stick a section tag on anything that's not backstocked before it's time to count the coolers.

We had our food inventory tonight. Clocked out at twenty past eleven. Ugh.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 21, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> We have inventory this week and I have to prep the cooler and freezer. The cooler is done...the freezer is more of an issue because we have a green rack in there with vendor items. Ie, icecream, red baron pizza etc etc. I have asked and asked and get the run around on why its even in there to begin with. My store isn't a p fresh....so out walk in cooler and freezer our not that big. So,do I precount the green rack in there or how do I handle it ? The ets were no help.



This answers my question. There is some good news. As of last night, my dairy, produce, meat and dry room are clear of backstock. The freezer is still full, but there is enough room to move around and bring in an additional vehicle if needed. If I had to guess, this was in preparation for our inventory which is in 2 weeks or so.

What will make our inventory tough is that there is a p fresh transition during the week of inventory.


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 21, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> If it's regular inventory, not TINV, then yes, even vendor stuff has to be precounted.  But they need to pre-count that product themselves.


After going to my etl/log, srtl. log, srt sl, they all acted like they didn't know what to do. Some of the product in our walk in had been in there ( vendor items on green rack ) for I know a year....it just sits there...no vendor does anything to it. So, I finally had to tell the etl log that if I was going to prep the freezer I need to know what to do with it...so she says well you will have to pre count it.  I spent two hours going through that rack...there were all kinds of crap on there....then to my surprise 90 percent of it was out of date. So, I asked the etl log...what do I do with the out of date product..( cause we cant qmos vendor product) she said well its too late for the vendors to come pick it up...you have to pre count it as well. So, all that time I spent pre counting when most of it is out of date to being with. So, damn frustrating .


----------



## RetailWorld (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea, you're going to have to count it if the vendors won't be there in time to credit you.  But what you should do after inventory is rip off the UPC label from each case and separate the labels by vendor.  Toss the product.  Leave labels with your receiving TM, and they'll get the sales rep to issue a credit back for each item.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 21, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> After going to my etl/log, srtl. log, srt sl, they all acted like they didn't know what to do. Some of the product in our walk in had been in there ( vendor items on green rack ) for I know a year....it just sits there...no vendor does anything to it. So, I finally had to tell the etl log that if I was going to prep the freezer I need to know what to do with it...so she says well you will have to pre count it.  I spent two hours going through that rack...there were all kinds of crap on there....then to my surprise 90 percent of it was out of date. So, I asked the etl log...what do I do with the out of date product..( cause we cant qmos vendor product) she said well its too late for the vendors to come pick it up...you have to pre count it as well. So, all that time I spent pre counting when most of it is out of date to being with. So, damn frustrating .


I would have just wheeled it to the compactor and tossed its vendor and they would loose sales.


----------



## RetailWorld (Apr 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I would have just wheeled it to the compactor and tossed its vendor and they would loose sales.



Only if it's scanned based.  If it was actually received, then Target paid for that product, and Target would lose sales.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 21, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> Only if it's scanned based.  If it was actually received, then Target paid for that product, and Target would lose sales.


You're right


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 22, 2015)

DoWork said:


> It is a CTL.





coolerqueen said:


> If it is tinv, then just stick a section tag on anything that's not backstocked before it's time to count the coolers.
> 
> We had our food inventory tonight. Clocked out at twenty past eleven. Ugh.



For TINV?  When I do that we are usually done with everything by 10:25 to 10:30 and then I have to do whatever audit is there


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> For TINV?  When I do that we are usually done with everything by 10:25 to 10:30 and then I have to do whatever audit is there


What.  For tinv we do backroom coolers at 8pm then cannot do sales floor until the store is closed 11 pm so last month we did it and was completly finished around 12 :50 am and on our way home.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 22, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> For TINV?  When I do that we are usually done with everything by 10:25 to 10:30 and then I have to do whatever audit is there


Our etl is new, second time she had to run this, and our other Monday tl is on vacation so she was alone. Audits didn't drop till after 10:30pm.


qmosqueen said:


> What.  For tinv we do backroom coolers at 8pm then cannot do sales floor until the store is closed 11 pm so last month we did it and was completly finished around 12 :50 am and on our way home.


We close at ten, but I've rarely been there past eleven, except when I'm short people.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 22, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> What.  For tinv we do backroom coolers at 8pm then cannot do sales floor until the store is closed 11 pm so last month we did it and was completly finished around 12 :50 am and on our way home.


Oh..ya we close at 10...It says you can do it after 10 even if we are open if guest traffic is low I believe in the actual TINV inventory guide thing


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 22, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Our etl is new, second time she had to run this, and our other Monday tl is on vacation so she was alone. Audits didn't drop till after 10:30pm.
> 
> We close at ten, but I've rarely been there past eleven, except when I'm short people.



Ya I dont think ive ever been there past 11...I actually came back aftering working a 6-2:30 to make sure inventory was done correctly this last time.  The upcoming one I will be out of town though so they will just have to figure it out without me for once...Even when we had a CTL I would always actually run inventory


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya I dont think ive ever been there past 11...I actually came back aftering working a 6-2:30 to make sure inventory was done correctly this last time.  The upcoming one I will be out of town though so they will just have to figure it out without me for once...Even when we had a CTL I would always actually run inventory


I've run the majority of the recent tinv. Past ctl changed schedules to drive his bff to and from work, scheduled school stuff to Skype, etc. Other ones have been on vacation. I don't know the audit/drastic report side on the computer though.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 23, 2015)

No matter how well you know how to use the program, you will fight with the TINV application on the computer. It has a mind of its own.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> No matter how well you know how to use the program, you will fight with the TINV application on the computer. It has a mind of its own.


Which is fine till you have pulled down the section tags from the floor and have to check them against the audit sections and the backroom sections. I've never had the previous etl jump the gun.


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 25, 2015)

Market at my store is a sinking ship... most of the people in it left about 6 months ago, most of the new people they moved there are leaving or actively searching for other jobs, and the CTL we just got a little bit ago is leaving, too. When I found out the CTL was leaving I laughed my ass off, because I had just been saying the other day how glad I was to have them around to help advocate for Market when we are so often ignored.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 25, 2015)

Anybody have the number to order the yellow deli one-line labels for dating ground sausage and brats? My old guy threw out the last roll before we ordered more...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Anybody have the number to order the yellow deli one-line labels for dating ground sausage and brats? My old guy threw out the last roll before we ordered more...


@Deli Ninja, we need some help, please.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Anybody have the number to order the yellow deli one-line labels for dating ground sausage and brats? My old guy threw out the last roll before we ordered more...


If you punch in deli and monarch, it should show you the proper item on sap. Otherwise I'll have to check tomorrow.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 25, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> If you punch in deli and monarch, it should show you the proper item on sap. Otherwise I'll have to check tomorrow.


Will try tomorrow.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 26, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Anybody have the number to order the yellow deli one-line labels for dating ground sausage and brats? My old guy threw out the last roll before we ordered more...



I start in about 30 minutes. I'll take a photo and message you the info. But I will also post the deli number to this thread


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I start in about 30 minutes. I'll take a photo and message you the info. But I will also post the deli number to this thread


The race begins for the number


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 26, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I start in about 30 minutes. I'll take a photo and message you the info. But I will also post the deli number to this thread


While you're at it get the bakery number too thanks


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> While you're at it get the bakery number too thanks



I  totally forgot take the photo. I forgot how I found the paper but it was on workbench. I remember searching for the plastic bag number and i found a sheet with all these SAP/tipp numbers on it with all the label numbers and plastic bag numbers. I close tomorrow. I will send myself a scheduled text to remind myself to get the sheet for you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> While you're at it get the bakery number too thanks



This. All our dated goods have MEAT stickers on them because my CTL won't order BAKERY stickers.

While we're on the topic, would anyone be willing to post an instructional guide for loading the Monarch guns?


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 26, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> This. All our dated goods have MEAT stickers on them because my CTL won't order BAKERY stickers.
> 
> While we're on the topic, would anyone be willing to post an instructional guide for loading the Monarch guns?



I think it might be on workbench somewhere. If I find it, I will post it here. Again, I will find this when I go in tomorrow.

Dont you all hate it when your CTL gives you projects that takes your times from focusing on food safety? Meaning your CTL expects you to get their list done plus the daily routines.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 26, 2015)

We just use blank stickers for everything and have since we became PFresh 3 years ago.  We figured it was silly to have to have so many different tickets guns with different dept stickers.  What does it matter really? A date is a date.  Doesn't matter what the dept is.  Nobody has ever said anything about it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 26, 2015)

I too forgot to check today. Also if you happen to have lost the door to your date gun, just trash it. It is now useless and corporate won't add the repair kits to sap. Just order a new one.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> This. All our dated goods have MEAT stickers on them because my CTL won't order BAKERY stickers.
> 
> While we're on the topic, would anyone be willing to post an instructional guide for loading the Monarch guns?


i posted this awhile back check here:

http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.p...hile-pushing-market-backroom.6857/#post-98936


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 27, 2015)

As promised.

Question for everyone working p fresh. We aren't supposed to flex stuff in the freezer right?


----------



## signingminion (Apr 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> As promised.
> 
> Question for everyone working p fresh. We aren't supposed to flex stuff in the freezer right?


With the transition coming up it's allowed at my store. We tend to push the new stuff out and flip the clearance tags over to cover the old price label.

And I love you. That's the best list I've ever seen. Adding to my cheat sheet. I feel like my bakery labels are a different number though.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 27, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> With the transition coming up it's allowed at my store. We tend to push the new stuff out and flip the clearance tags over to cover the old price label.
> 
> And I love you. That's the best list I've ever seen. Adding to my cheat sheet. I feel like my bakery labels are a different number though.



Not a problem. What I was told to do this weekend was flex per my tl. So what I did was scan every location in the freezers & pull the product myself. Then I pulled new product and flexed them in sold out clearance locations. 

I come in Monday & my TL said I didn't do any thing. I saw him the photos of the before and after shot of my tub. He still didn't believe me. I didn't flex random product in random locations. He did. He was belittling me with his tone. 

I know we can't flex the freezer per the flex rollout


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> As promised.
> 
> Question for everyone working p fresh. We aren't supposed to flex stuff in the freezer right?


Great job, brew!


----------



## MarketGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah usually we aren't usually supposed to flex the freezers, at least not at my store. Sometimes I do the endcaps if they are light, but not the aisles. And yes, with transition coming up, we are being encouraged to flex into empty spots. I know there was actually communication to do that on the April 20th-26th merchandise update in Redwire.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup I've been flexing new product as it comes in because the clearance is pretty much gone.  Spent about 2 hours on Sunday making the freezers look full.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yup I've been flexing new product as it comes in because the clearance is pretty much gone.  Spent about 2 hours on Sunday making the freezers look full.



That is what I did. My team lead said to put any freezer product to make it loon full. The redwire  thingy says to flex over any empty locations. To me, that is any product near the empty sold out clearance items, not random freezer products


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> That is what I did. My team lead said to put any freezer product to make it loon full. The redwire  thingy says to flex over any empty locations. To me, that is any product near the empty sold out clearance items, not random freezer products



Ya I would flex product that is near the outs...If you just put in new product that doesnt have a location yet I would imagine it would make Planos job harder when they set.

I would love to flex but my STL decided Market opener should be 6-12 this whole week and closer 2-8...SO MANY HOURS...All the things we can do with them 

Seriously what are you supposed to be able to get done in a 6-12 shift.

I did the SDA, Culling/QMOS and Morning pulls and had those done at 8.  Then huddle/working huddle/break which took almost from 8-9.  Had to work out the 7:30 and Research pulls and then backstock everything so C+S would have empty green racks. 

I worked out produce by myself and barcoded anything that was a full case.  Also worked out milk and eggs.  Took lunch obv.  Grabbed carts for a little bit and also did the vendor survey.  Oh and did my cardboard


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 27, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> That is what I did. My team lead said to put any freezer product to make it loon full. The redwire  thingy says to flex over any empty locations. To me, that is any product near the empty sold out clearance items, not random freezer products


Exactly.  It needs to make sense.  Don't put waffles next to vegetables 
Don't laugh, I actually saw someone do that a couple years ago.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 27, 2015)

@pfreshdude you can flex new product out, just use common sense.  Ex: new MP frozen veggies went in the spot some clearanced out MP veggies were. Plano is just fine with that at my store.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 27, 2015)

We don't sell pegboard or, in this case, empty freezer space. Flex it out. If the planograms are PTM or ar about to transition you should be flexing to fill outs daily. My market team has very little in the coolers. The truck team flexes new product out as it comes in. Where they flex makes sense though... Don't flex at random. We also have a mid Friday shift for a market TM to purge the coolers to keep the floor filled. It's working really well so far.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 27, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> We don't sell pegboard or, in this case, empty freezer space. Flex it out. If the planograms are PTM or ar about to transition you should be flexing to fill outs daily. My market team has very little in the coolers. The truck team flexes new product out as it comes in. Where they flex makes sense though... Don't flex at random. We also have a mid Friday shift for a market TM to purge the coolers to keep the floor filled. It's working really well so far.


A mid shift?  We have 4 hours we are open where nobody is scheduled for market  EVERY DAY

Ill probably be able to get to it tommorow and thats prob about the only extra thing I will be able to do


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 27, 2015)

That's how it used to be. I fought for hours for my team. I finally got them and I proved that they weren't a waste. My comps were impressive last year. I'm out of grocery now, but the TL there is keeping it going strong. They don't have as many hours, but still enough to have a mid on Fri - Sun every week.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 27, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> That's how it used to be. I fought for hours for my team. I finally got them and I proved that they weren't a waste. My comps were impressive last year. I'm out of grocery now, but the TL there is keeping it going strong. They don't have as many hours, but still enough to have a mid on Fri - Sun every week.



Also dont have a CTL..they cut that position


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 27, 2015)

The current CTL is a senior. So they don't spend all their time over there. They make sure the team has what they need and see that tasks are getting done. They do spend a lot of time cleaning. They build some salesplanners and handle vendor issues. After my run as CTL, the store leadership knows how much effort it takes to run a good PFresh. And this senior has been with the company for years. They have more sway than I do lol.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> i posted this awhile back check here:
> 
> http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.p...hile-pushing-market-backroom.6857/#post-98936



YES. I'm tempted to print that out and post it in our market stockroom. There are maybe 2 or 3 people at my store that know how to load the Monarchs.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone check the capacities on their ground meat recently? Or even shredded bagged lettuce? Mine seem to be off.


----------



## RetailWorld (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't really see the capacities changing unless there was a recent revision...and as far as I know, PFRESH/Meat isn't due for a revision until we get closer to Memorial Day....where I believe Hams will come off POG


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2015)

My fresh meat is mpg And has been for about 2 weeks now. I'll check the salads on Thursday. As for the spiral Hams we had to donate about 20 of them last week since they expired on 4/25. We have about 6 hams left that expire on 5/5.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 28, 2015)

I bring it up because I was shooting research on my stuff to fill up the floor. I had a capacity of three on my ground meats.  18 fit in the space. As for the bagged salad, the shredded lettuce said capacity of 30 in a spot that could hold 12 max.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 28, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> I bring it up because I was shooting research on my stuff to fill up the floor. I had a capacity of three on my ground meats.  18 fit in the space. As for the bagged salad, the shredded lettuce said capacity of 30 in a spot that could hold 12 max.



I havent checked lately. How do you change the capicities if needed? 

An issue have been running into is with the 5 pound bagged (not boxed) clemintines. For whatever reason, the system has been saying we have 60 plus on  hand with only 6 actually on hand. I have done research with the my device and on hands still dont change. Whenever I order them, I always have to go over guardrail because of this. Any suggestions?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I havent checked lately. How do you change the capicities if needed?
> 
> An issue have been running into is with the 5 pound bagged (not boxed) clemintines. For whatever reason, the system has been saying we have 60 plus on  hand with only 6 actually on hand. I have done research with the my device and on hands still dont change. Whenever I order them, I always have to go over guardrail because of this. Any suggestions?


not the right way, but if research doesn't work try qmos ... "TOSS" and that should bring your on-hands down.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I havent checked lately. How do you change the capicities if needed?



MySupport and hope for the best?


----------



## signingminion (Apr 28, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> With the transition coming up it's allowed. We tend to push the new stuff out and flip the clearance tags over to cover the old price label.


 my capacities are all still correct. In fact the one ground fits way more usually.

Af741 didn't get me anything in sap for deli monarch labels. :-(
I order a different number for bakery. Same idea, but last digit is a 7...do we think it's regional?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 28, 2015)

Might have just been an issue with the mydevices then, though PDAs showed that other capacity as well. Probably a fluke like a few years back where someone decided for about two days that all of bulk paper should have counts.  The one thing I ran into today while flexing is the bigger pizza lunchables coming up at 1.37 instead of the 2.74 for my area.


----------



## compostguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Anybody hear about the new thing for Pfresh: FAB (fresh and bountiful)?  My ETL-LOG mentioned it to me the other day.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 29, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Anybody hear about the new thing for Pfresh: *FAB *(fresh and bountiful)?  My ETL-LOG mentioned it to me the other day.



lmao.... they really need to stop.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 29, 2015)

FAB? I call it fuck the cull, pile shit up.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 30, 2015)

We can't nail be bold, no way is fab going to happen.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone know much about the May reset for Deli? I'm dreading the changes in the Archer Farms cheeses and with the Healthy Ones Mediterranean Turkey going away, I know three or four guests who are going to be disappointed or downright pissed. I plan on reading the packet thoroughly tomorrow... if I get the chance.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 30, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> Anyone know much about the May reset for Deli? I'm dreading the changes in the Archer Farms cheeses and with the Healthy Ones Mediterranean Turkey going away, I know three or four guests who are going to be disappointed or downright pissed. I plan on reading the packet thoroughly tomorrow... if I get the chance.


We don't have a Deli but just from the new stock coming in, it was changes to packaging and, in the case of other items, bringing back old items. Someone should have the packet that lists the changes, should also be available on workbench.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 30, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> We don't have a Deli but just from the new stock coming in, it was changes to packaging and, in the case of other items, bringing back old items. Someone should have the packet that lists the changes, should also be available on workbench.



I do know on the main workbench page near the middle bottom page, is the transition manual. I havent look at it in detail, but it might have the list of changes


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 30, 2015)

We have a printout of the manual where we can look at it (whenever we manage to have a free minute). I'll probably come back here tonight with a brief rundown and a (hopefully short) list of gripes. I'll start a new thread, I think, so I down bog things down here and so it's easily accessible.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 5, 2015)

So I got coached today, for not getting Pharmacy training done on time, as a PA, even though they scheduled me no time to do it.

You have got to be fucking kidding me..


----------



## compostguy (May 5, 2015)

I just noticed certain meats that were priced by the pound now have a set price.  Guess that means less items I have to worry about for the order.

Also got some new sandwiches in from Archer Farms -- Cucumber Chicken Wrap and Sriracha Chicken Sandwich.

And the MP hamburger patties (as well as Jennie-O ground turkey patties) and MP/Kings Hawaiian hot dog buns were in the last C+S delivery.  Plano has been resetting things in market this week.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2015)

compostguy said:


> I just noticed certain meats that were priced by the pound now have a set price.  Guess that means less items I have to worry about for the order.
> 
> Also got some new sandwiches in from Archer Farms -- Cucumber Chicken Wrap and Sriracha Chicken Sandwich.
> 
> And the MP hamburger patties (as well as Jennie-O ground turkey patties) and MP/Kings Hawaiian hot dog buns were in the last C+S delivery.  Plano has been resetting things in market this week.


Same here, some of the marinated meats on the top shelf discontinued, 1 new one. Also the fajitas meals Togo a lot discontinued looks like this is going away. 2 aisles reset this week in freezer plus back wall of ice cream all reset and freezers finally are looking good.


----------



## signingminion (May 5, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Same here, some of the marinated meats on the top shelf discontinued, 1 new one. Also the fajitas meals Togo a lot discontinued looks like this is going away. 2 aisles reset this week in freezer plus back wall of ice cream all reset and freezers finally are looking good.


After sorting out a full freezer of backstock, separating the vendor stuff, they backstocked it all. Coolers look great, but pizza/ice cream is rather miffed.

Just set the meat one. Sad for no sliders, ribeye, or t bones. 

Blueberry almond milk from bolthouse in new produce looks good. Buffalo chicken dip sounds amazing. Ben and Jerry's brewed for good is amazing.


----------



## DoWork (May 5, 2015)

So much god damn corn. I'm just going to start QMOSing as I break down the truck.


----------



## daninnj (May 5, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Buffalo chicken dip sounds amazing.



Make your own. I saw the AF version today and it just looked meh. I'm happy we now have pints back of Archer Farms ice cream after quite a few years of not having them. I'm pretty happy with this transition... introduced a lot of variety all across frozen.


----------



## signingminion (May 5, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Make your own. I saw the AF version today and it just looked meh. I'm happy we now have pints back of Archer Farms ice cream after quite a few years of not having them. I'm pretty happy with this transition... introduced a lot of variety all across frozen.


The dip and crackers seen like an acceptable lazy lunch with celery...making my own to bring for lunch is more likely, but sometimes it's just too much effort.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 5, 2015)

The fajita stuff is changing packaging, so that went dcode.


----------



## signingminion (May 5, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> The fajita stuff is changing packaging, so that went dcode.


Wtf? What a waste of cash. Will have to look into that thurs.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 6, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Wtf? What a waste of cash. Will have to look into that thurs.


It was either in the transition guide or on redwire. It was saying not to tpc it as they'ed reduce the amount incoming. I think they missed their target though, my bread table is empty.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 6, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Make your own.



Tip: For a more authentic Buffalo experience, use Anchor Bar wing sauce instead of Frank's. The Anchor Bar formula is similar to Frank's but with margarine and added spices, but try it anyways.


----------



## signingminion (May 6, 2015)

I


mrknownothing said:


> Tip: For a more authentic Buffalo experience, use Anchor Bar wing sauce instead of Frank's. The Anchor Bar formula is similar to Frank's but with margarine and added spices, but try it anyways.


I always add butter to my Frank's, never seen Anchor Bar up here.


----------



## MarketGirl (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like you are baby sitting while Plano is working on this transition? They are literally driving me insane! The refrigeration alarm went off 3 times after I had warned one particular tm about leaving the ice cream freezer doors open too long. It was almost up to 45 degrees, and they wouldn't shut it! I love getting called every .5 seconds to answer common sense questions like, should I leave this unwrapped burrito on the shelf?  My favorite incident so far has been the Plano TL trying to wash the freezer shelves with the wrong cleaning product and having it freeze to everything. I handed her a scraper and wished her luck. I can't wait till transition is over!


----------



## commiecorvus (May 6, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Does anyone else feel like you are baby sitting while Plano is working on this transition? They are literally driving me insane! The refrigeration alarm went off 3 times after I had warned one particular tm about leaving the ice cream freezer doors open too long. It was almost up to 45 degrees, and they wouldn't shut it! I love getting called every .5 seconds to answer common sense questions like, should I leave this unwrapped burrito on the shelf?  My favorite incident so far has been the Plano TL trying to wash the freezer shelves with the wrong cleaning product and having it freeze to everything. I handed her a scraper and wished her luck. I can't wait till transition is over!




You do know that this is their method to make it so that next time you are just going to say "Screw it, I'll do it myself!  It'll be easier than babysitting these idiots!"


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 6, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Does anyone else feel like you are baby sitting while Plano is working on this transition? They are literally driving me insane! The refrigeration alarm went off 3 times after I had warned one particular tm about leaving the ice cream freezer doors open too long. It was almost up to 45 degrees, and they wouldn't shut it! I love getting called every .5 seconds to answer common sense questions like, should I leave this unwrapped burrito on the shelf?  My favorite incident so far has been the Plano TL trying to wash the freezer shelves with the wrong cleaning product and having it freeze to everything. I handed her a scraper and wished her luck. I can't wait till transition is over!


Usually you give fmoc a call to let them know to ignore the alarms when you'll be doing a reset there.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 6, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Does anyone else feel like you are baby sitting while Plano is working on this transition? They are literally driving me insane! The refrigeration alarm went off 3 times after I had warned one particular tm about leaving the ice cream freezer doors open too long. It was almost up to 45 degrees, and they wouldn't shut it! I love getting called every .5 seconds to answer common sense questions like, should I leave this unwrapped burrito on the shelf?  My favorite incident so far has been the Plano TL trying to wash the freezer shelves with the wrong cleaning product and having it freeze to everything. I handed her a scraper and wished her luck. I can't wait till transition is over!



I made one of mine come back and go back through lunchables/those protein things after they had reset it with out of date merchandise and a guest came over to let me know.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2015)

my plano works overnights, so it's like magic. Come in and have a new aisle of freezer done, then the back wall of freezer done, then the bunker and now hotdogs, lunchables...

wow the plano team has been busy overnight this week.

front table is suppose to reset on Sunday with Watermelons, it must be summer !!


----------



## Produce Queen (May 6, 2015)

For me the problem has been dealing with all the vendors. Soda/beverage, wine/beer, pizza and ice cream.  So. Much. Talking.  Oh and did I mention there is currently no TL?  Lucky lucky me


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2015)

My Plano team worked on Sunday, to do changes. Plus, they have a brain enough to close after a few minutes.


----------



## MarketGirl (May 6, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You do know that this is their method to make it so that next time you are just going to say "Screw it, I'll do it myself! It'll be easier than babysitting these idiots!"



If I could handle that kind of work load, I probably would just do it myself. I should be thankful though that I don't have to. As annoying as it is sometimes, honestly, I'm glad that someone else has to suffer with me in the cold for a few days.



Produce Queen said:


> For me the problems has been dealing with all the vendors. Soda/beverage, wine/beer, pizza and ice cream. So. Much. Talking. Oh and did I mention there is currently no TL? Lucky lucky me



I tried to let my vendors know about everything well ahead of time so we hopefully wouldn't run into many issues. So much for wishful thinking. I thought the beer vendors were going to kill me because their product was getting backstocked when there was _still_ room for it on the floor. I don't even want to talk about the missing price adjustment labels. I have never seen a case of beer that cost $1. Never.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> If I could handle that kind of work load, I probably would just do it myself. I should be thankful though that I don't have to. As annoying as it is sometimes, honestly, I'm glad that someone else has to suffer with me in the cold for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to let my vendors know about everything well ahead of time so we hopefully wouldn't run into many issues. So much for wishful thinking. I thought the beer vendors were going to kill me because their product was getting backstocked when there was _still_ room for it on the floor. I don't even want to talk about the missing price adjustment labels. I have never seen a case of beer that coast $1. Never.


I will take that beer for a 1.00


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 6, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I will take that beer for a 1.00



I'll take more than that.


----------



## DoWork (May 7, 2015)

How would I go about requesting a change for capacities? My produce department has an outrageous number of items with absurd capacities. Salads, which only hold 6-7, have capacities of 15 or more. Juices and precut vegetables are even worse. Mysupport? What would I say?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 7, 2015)

DoWork said:


> How would I go about requesting a change for capacities? My produce department has an outrageous number of items with absurd capacities. Salads, which only hold 6-7, have capacities of 15 or more. Juices and precut vegetables are even worse. Mysupport? What would I say?


Write down all the dpcis and the capacities they should be. Go punch them into mysupport and let them know.


----------



## signingminion (May 7, 2015)

My group isn't bad. Most of them have been at our store as long as I have.

But so much backstock. Freezer is jacked, deli keeps piling up. And backstock isn't getting done.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 7, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You do know that this is their method to make it so that next time you are just going to say "Screw it, I'll do it myself!  It'll be easier than babysitting these idiots!"



Yeah, except they still get the hours for it.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 9, 2015)

Here is my experience with the frozen transition this week.

I was off Tuesday and Wednesday. I come in Thursday to find that most of the transition is set except one aisle. But the planogram  team didnt pull or push any new product from the transition. I scanned 75 empty locations excluding the aisle they havent dont yet. I came in yesterday to find they set that last aisle but didnt push any new product. So we have massive amounts of holes on the floor with product sitting in our packed freezer yet they didnt pull or push the new product. Now I get they may not have had the time or people to do this. If that is the case, then  their ETL should have planned this  better. We are loosing money with all this empty space on the floor.


Side note: I stood up for myself to my TL. This team lead, whenever he opens, leaves both QMOS bins full of unprocessed QMOS, doesnt throw out his processed QMOS, doesnt throw out his cardboard trash or does a mid day cull or zone. Now with in these past few weeks, he tried to talk to me about leaving trash. In a loud firm voice I told him he cant tell me about leaving trash when he leaves it all the time. No he just cant. He is not allowed to criticize anyone about trash when he leaves it all the time for his team.


----------



## signingminion (May 11, 2015)

Came in to a note about getting the coolers backstocked 100 percent by Saturday. Callout of mid Fri and sat....insert mad cackle here. And no fucks were left to give.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2015)

freezer has a ton of backstock due to the transtion and we have a pallet of nop stuff from last week that they did not push yet.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 11, 2015)

An entire pallet of NOP? It came from the FDC?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> An entire pallet of NOP? It came from the FDC?


Yes it came on 4/26 it was mixed but the FDC  truck push team put all the NOP stuff on a pallet and it has been sitting in the freezer.  No one has touched it.


----------



## TargetRed (May 12, 2015)

We have a rocket scientist doing the PFresh transition at my store. She's always had a habit of being a mediocre team member who can barely get her work done and she severely, severely lacks in the common sense department. I come in yesterday and I see all these bagged meats (prosciutto, salami, etc) sitting on the very bottom of the first 4x4 cooler right next to the oranges. I'm guessing they're moving over to deli, but why would you seriously put something like meat next to produce? Why not put them in the meat cooler in the back or stick them in the front bunker or stick them on the deli side? She also stacked the big fruit party trays on top of the Hormel meat/cheese party trays and just laid them on the top shelf with the grapes. I immediately face-palmed myself after seeing all of this. I'm so glad that Steritech didn't come in yesterday.

She also elected not to FIFO the dates on anything. Nothing. If something ended 5/13, then it was sitting in the back behind all the 5/17's. I guess she also found some expired bagged veggies from April (I'll take partial responsibility for that) and left them out on the floor, in the pusher trays, and a guest eventually pointed them out to me shortly after I clocked in. It was embarrassing. Found so many out of date's yesterday. Feels like I'm the only one that checks dates and I can't check everything, so I need help but oh well.


----------



## RetailWorld (May 12, 2015)

TargetRed said:


> She also stacked the big fruit party trays on top of the Hormel meat/cheese party trays and just laid them on the top shelf with the grapes. I immediately face-palmed myself after seeing all of this. I'm so glad that Steritech didn't come in yesterday.



Not a steritech violation.  The meat is fully cooked, so it can be mixed with any other product.  Still doesn't make sense from a backstocking point of view, but it's not a health risk.


----------



## TargetRed (May 12, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> Not a steritech violation.  The meat is fully cooked, so it can be mixed with any other product.  Still doesn't make sense from a backstocking point of view, but it's not a health risk.



True, touché. I just get worried about such things because we usually get knocked hard on very soft violations so I would just like to avoid such incidents all together.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2015)

TargetRed said:


> True, touché. I just get worried about such things because we usually get knocked hard on very soft violations so I would just like to avoid such incidents all together.


That tm needs some new training.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 12, 2015)

DoWork said:


> How would I go about requesting a change for capacities? My produce department has an outrageous number of items with absurd capacities. Salads, which only hold 6-7, have capacities of 15 or more. Juices and precut vegetables are even worse. Mysupport? What would I say?



I put one a week ago for our entire meat pog which is throwing our on-hands wayyy off...

Capacity is 8, but we can fit 24...

Still haven't heard back.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 13, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I put one a week ago for our entire meat pog which is throwing our on-hands wayyy off...
> 
> Capacity is 8, but we can fit 24...
> 
> Still haven't heard back.



The thing I have learned about the capacity, at on the stuff we order, is that they need to be correct in order for us not to go over the guardrail. If you have an ETL who  loves their numbers, then you must not go over the guardrail often. 

It is very tedious for us to have to write down every DCPI of every item that is either under or over capacity. There has to be a better way to correct capacity issues.


----------



## DoWork (May 13, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> The thing I have learned about the capacity, at on the stuff we order, is that they need to be correct in order for us not to go over the guardrail. If you have an ETL who  loves their numbers, then you must not go over the guardrail often.
> 
> It is very tedious for us to have to write down every DCPI of every item that is either under or over capacity. There has to be a better way to correct capacity issues.



At least with the my devices you have the "recent items" list. Lists all the DPCI's on a single page. Saves a few steps


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2015)

DoWork said:


> At least with the my devices you have the "recent items" list. Lists all the DPCI's on a single page. Saves a few steps


I use the recent items list when I TPC  it makes things go faster.


----------



## signingminion (May 13, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I use the recent items list when I TPC  it makes things go faster.


Omg yes. Such a lifesaver.

Fresh produce and dry produce tables are done. So glad they shipped four new cases of melon shredded stuff. I still have two from last year. After gifting one to Starbucks for their basket filler...

...and is anyone else pissed all the small fruit and veg trays/dippers are disco? Right as summer starts? Wtf? I might just mysupport it and beg to get them back.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 13, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I use the recent items list when I TPC  it makes things go faster.



I usually make a batch of labels for TPC's as I cull, that way I have the DPCI's to cut the price and bar-codes to scan for signs,


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 13, 2015)

Also was anyone else as surprised as me when the Backroom SDA dropped into their my device today? I did a double-take.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 13, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Also was anyone else as surprised as me when the Backroom SDA dropped into their my device today? I did a double-take.


It was in there for me yesterday.. Totally digging the take and toss feature!


----------



## compostguy (May 14, 2015)

My old CTL recently transferred to another store.  A senior HLTL took over the CTL position about a month ago.  It looked like he got things moving in the right direction, when suddenly he was fired at the beginning of this week. Now my Pfresh team is down to five TMs -- me (the opener), a PA whose availability is severely limited due to school, a closer, and two C+S guys -- one of them recently injured himself and won't be able to help.  My workload has tripled as a result (I'm assuming the CTL duties as well as the workload of the injured C+S guy), and there isn't much in the way of help in the foreseeable future.  Any advice on how I should proceed?

(I can go into a little more detail, if anyone wants.)


----------



## signingminion (May 14, 2015)

compostguy said:


> My old CTL recently transferred to another store.  A senior HLTL took over the CTL position about a month ago.  It looked like he got things moving in the right direction, when suddenly he was fired at the beginning of this week. Now my Pfresh team is down to five TMs -- me (the opener), a PA whose availability is severely limited due to school, a closer, and two C+S guys -- one of them recently injured himself and won't be able to help.  My workload has tripled as a result (I'm assuming the CTL duties as well as the workload of the injured C+S guy), and there isn't much in the way of help in the foreseeable future.  Any advice on how I should proceed?
> 
> (I can go into a little more detail, if anyone wants.)


Start drinking before you leave work?

Kidding. Kind of. Reach out to the srtl or etl over your area and see what their actual plan is. If they don't have one you need to get with your team and figure out how to split up the work to not go nuts. After all, its one thing to expect you to set the POGs, but mapping them while juggling c&s, etc is just not going to work. See if maybe the plano TL can help map your salesplanners. I know mine worked with the previous CTL as he was in charge of HLs as well. So they walked the endcaps together to split them up correctly.

At least most of the revisions are done except bakery (unless your produce isn't done yet). Life should quiet down until the first big summer holiday.


----------



## compostguy (May 15, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Start drinking before you leave work?
> 
> Kidding. Kind of. Reach out to the srtl or etl over your area and see what their actual plan is. If they don't have one you need to get with your team and figure out how to split up the work to not go nuts. After all, its one thing to expect you to set the POGs, but mapping them while juggling c&s, etc is just not going to work. See if maybe the plano TL can help map your salesplanners. I know mine worked with the previous CTL as he was in charge of HLs as well. So they walked the endcaps together to split them up correctly.
> 
> At least most of the revisions are done except bakery (unless your produce isn't done yet). Life should quiet down until the first big summer holiday.



Thanks -- revisions in Pfresh are done (they're working in dry market now).


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> The thing I have learned about the capacity, at on the stuff we order, is that they need to be correct in order for us not to go over the guardrail. If you have an ETL who  loves their numbers, then you must not go over the guardrail often.
> 
> It is very tedious for us to have to write down every DCPI of every item that is either under or over capacity. There has to be a better way to correct capacity issues.



A slightly easier way to do it, though it does waste paper, is to create a label batch and print it out. Bam, DPCIs.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 15, 2015)

Anyone having issues ordering bananas? We were running into a problem where the system would switch to the organic ones when we hit order.


----------



## signingminion (May 16, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Anyone having issues ordering bananas? We were running into a problem where the system would switch to the organic ones when we hit order.


Nope, but I did have my mydevice randomly think I was a tm not even at work at the time yesterday...


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2015)

got another shit load of bagged salads today, Anyone else get a push of the fresh express salads ??

Last Sunday we got a ton of these salads, we TPC'd them to 2.50 and still had to qmos and donated them today, since they exp 5/16 and 5/17.
Now today we got another shit load,  soo many salads they are sot'd to the lights in the pro1 cooler.  They all expire either 5/23 or 5/24, gonna TPC them again on Monday 
if my other PA doesn't do it for me.

Just wonder why so many salads lately.


----------



## tmc1486 (May 17, 2015)

Our DTL told our CTL to tell us PAs to order heavy to avoid having outs. He also said "its better to throw it a way than have an out in P-fresh"


----------



## tmc1486 (May 17, 2015)

Question: Since we are doing the ordering on the Mydevices now, do the guardrails even exist anymore???


----------



## Produce Queen (May 17, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> got another shit load of bagged salads today, Anyone else get a push of the fresh express salads ??
> 
> Last Sunday we got a ton of these salads, we TPC'd them to 2.50 and still had to qmos and donated them today, since they exp 5/16 and 5/17.
> Now today we got another shit load,  soo many salads they are sot'd to the lights in the pro1 cooler.  They all expire either 5/23 or 5/24, gonna TPC them again on Monday
> ...


I had a heavy salad push 2 weeks ago. Now it's the cut veggies as well as a lot of other random items. Really makes it tough to keep a handle on your inventory between the crazy pushes, the cuts and the out of temp bananas. Thanks FDC. You're doing a stellar job


----------



## Produce Queen (May 17, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Question: Since we are doing the ordering on the Mydevices now, do the guardrails even exist anymore???


I'm still using a PDA so I don't know but the guardrails aren't something my district has cared about in over a year. I was told stores aren't held accountable for B markdowns anymore either. It's a free-for-all


----------



## compostguy (May 17, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Question: Since we are doing the ordering on the Mydevices now, do the guardrails even exist anymore???


The guardrails do exist.  If you go over them, something pops up on the Mydevice screen asking if your on-hand amounts and/or sales forecasts are wrong.  I'll have to take a screenshot of that when I do the order on Monday.


----------



## MarketGirl (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone had non-food items dropping into the daily SDA list at all in the past week? I've had to check the dates on placemats(mon) and artificial plants(thurs). The most recent was yesterday, an 18'' bicycle. There hasn't been one everyday, thankfully. I don't know if this is an issue I should mysupport or if someone in my store is screwing around with the mydevices.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 17, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Has anyone had non-food items dropping into the daily SDA list at all in the past week? I've had to check the dates on placemats(mon) and artificial plants(thurs). The most recent was yesterday, an 18'' bicycle. There hasn't been one everyday, thankfully. I don't know if this is an issue I should mysupport or if someone in my store is screwing around with the mydevices.



Probably someone screwing with the mydevices. My CTL made announcements at huddles because a few TMs were adding expiration dates to things like video games and Legos.


----------



## scbman (May 17, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Our DTL told our CTL to tell us PAs to order heavy to avoid having outs. He also said "its better to throw it a way than have an out in P-fresh"



Ours is the same way.  We've been told we're "Red" in P Fresh if there is a single out.


----------



## DoWork (May 17, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> The most recent was yesterday, an 18'' bicycle.



That's hilarious.


----------



## MarketGirl (May 17, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> Probably someone screwing with the mydevices. My CTL made announcements at huddles because a few TMs were adding expiration dates to things like video games and Legos.


I kind of figured that was the case. It's like we don't have enough to worry about in market without this kind of thing happening. It was kind of funny at first, but now it's just getting annoying. Looks like I'm going to be making some announcements this week.


----------



## signingminion (May 18, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> I kind of figured that was the case. It's like we don't have enough to worry about in market without this kind of thing happening. It was kind of funny at first, but now it's just getting annoying. Looks like I'm going to be making some announcements this week.


If it wasn't trackable to your TM number I'd so do this...I knew there was an option, but I've restrained myself from adding them to test it out.

Guardrails do exist. If you go over it gives you a choice of forecast is wrong, quality is bad or onhands is wrong. Its more lenient than the PDA though. No asking for a cull amount (which we always entered as 50-80%) anymore. I had to use a PDA a couple weeks ago to finish my order and it was so annoying.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 18, 2015)

Update on the Deli reset:
It's been such a cluster at my store, between a disappearing ETL and no additional hours given to us for the set (as far as I could tell). I just... I have very little to say, since I haven't had a chance to look at the new bento snackers and just have been running around like a headless chicken. I've been closing for every shift and we don't even have time to rack chickens in the evening anymore!
A problem I ran into... the bread cheese doesn't have barcodes, an expiration date, or a good description on it. It's an $8 slice of cheese with the texture and flavor of plastic on top of the lacking packaging.
The good: The tavern style ham is good, like a sweet version of ham off the bone. The AF applewood smoked ham is sweeter than the Columbus. The garlic and herb chicken is pretty good, too, but I doubt those who were buying the Healthy Ones Mediterranean style turkey are going to accept it as a substitute.
To top it all off, our pushers never got installed. They're sitting on a shelf in the back now and probably will never be installed.


----------



## signingminion (May 19, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> Update on the Deli reset:
> It's been such a cluster at my store, between a disappearing ETL and no additional hours given to us for the set (as far as I could tell). I just... I have very little to say, since I haven't had a chance to look at the new bento snackers and just have been running around like a headless chicken. I've been closing for every shift and we don't even have time to rack chickens in the evening anymore!
> A problem I ran into... the bread cheese doesn't have barcodes, an expiration date, or a good description on it. It's an $8 slice of cheese with the texture and flavor of plastic on top of the lacking packaging.
> The good: The tavern style ham is good, like a sweet version of ham off the bone. The AF applewood smoked ham is sweeter than the Columbus. The garlic and herb chicken is pretty good, too, but I doubt those who were buying the Healthy Ones Mediterranean style turkey are going to accept it as a substitute.
> To top it all off, our pushers never got installed. They're sitting on a shelf in the back now and probably will never be installed.


I have half the lunchables pushers sent for a reset in the backroom because the reset after the plano TM backstocked the overpush-pusher and all....so I now have half a shelf in pushers instead of a full shelf. Out of five. Lol.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Has anyone had non-food items dropping into the daily SDA list at all in the past week? I've had to check the dates on placemats(mon) and artificial plants(thurs). The most recent was yesterday, an 18'' bicycle. There hasn't been one everyday, thankfully. I don't know if this is an issue I should mysupport or if someone in my store is screwing around with the mydevices.



Well, you can apparently put an expiration date on items so... yeah it is possible.


----------



## daninnj (May 19, 2015)

I'm so glad Brown and Serve sausage came back with the frozen transition. I don't know why every few transitions it goes away and then comes back ever since we got Pfresh years ago.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2015)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/target-puts-some-food-suppliers-on-the-back-burner-1431897130


----------



## signingminion (May 20, 2015)

All about the alternative made to matter brands these days. Works for me. My guests love paying dearly for fancy paleo crap.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2015)

anyone have any good suggestions on how to get the scale labels to stick to the frozen Tender Choice St. Louis Pork Ribs that are on sale for  $ 2.49/lb.
I have tried and tried to get them to stick, I even put the ribs in the meat cooler for 24 hrs before ticketing and still these damn labels do not stick.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 20, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone have any good suggestions on how to get the scale labels to stick to the frozen Tender Choice St. Louis Pork Ribs that are on sale for  $ 2.49/lb.
> I have tried and tried to get them to stick, I even put the ribs in the meat cooler for 24 hrs before ticketing and still these damn labels do not stick.


Rub them down where you want to stick the label and clear off the frost.


----------



## DoWork (May 20, 2015)

Those ribs are horrible. I'll rub the package with my palm to heat up a certain spot, then stick the label immediately. It works, _sometimes_. Still, when on the shelf, with guests fucking about with them, it doesn't really matter because with the slight adhesion they *do* have being rubbed off.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Rub them down where you want to stick the label and clear off the frost.


so you're telling me i need to beat my meat a little bit.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 21, 2015)

I run water over them for a second, wipe it off, then hold the label with the palm of my hand pressing it down for about 20 seconds.  Works 90% of the time.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> so you're telling me i need to beat my meat a little bit.



I would suggest Rubbing your meat vigorously instead of beating it.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 21, 2015)

Anyone having any luck increasing the capacities for their fresh meats? I my supported them a few days ago with no luck.


----------



## signingminion (May 21, 2015)

We rub the frost off with a paper towel. Work quick. Usually works decent. I press them down when I cull each day too.


----------



## DoWork (May 21, 2015)

I've been averaging six cases of corn per truck for the last three weeks. Donating a case every other day. Today, tons came in. I counted 15 off the truck. There are now 30+ cases. This is insanity. Must be a good year for corn.


----------



## Bosch (May 21, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I've been averaging six cases of corn per truck for the last three weeks. Donating a case every other day. Today, tons came in. I counted 15 off the truck. There are now 30+ cases. This is insanity. Must be a good year for corn.



Give it space and TPC it, corn should sell this weekend. Grill time and corn on the grill - yummy.


----------



## DoWork (May 21, 2015)

Oh I have. I've had it TPC'd since the flood gates of corn opened upon me. It's moved, but not near as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## Asuras (May 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone have any good suggestions on how to get the scale labels to stick to the frozen Tender Choice St. Louis Pork Ribs that are on sale for  $ 2.49/lb.
> I have tried and tried to get them to stick, I even put the ribs in the meat cooler for 24 hrs before ticketing and still these damn labels do not stick.


We use rubber bans to keep them on.


----------



## compostguy (May 21, 2015)

When I did the order on Wednesday, I noticed that I couldn't order any of the Archer Farms bagged vegetables (except the asparagus) -- are those now store ordered like the bagged salads?

On another matter, I mentioned that my store recently went CTL-less and that I had my workload tripled.  As a consolation, I got promoted to PA.  And we just had a store visit, and, of course, they walked straight to market.  But I was on my "A" game -- had filled all the outs and/or flexed to cover any holes, and I answered any questions that the person (I think she was my DTL's boss, not sure exactly what her title is, VP of something?) asked and made my STL really happy.  Now if only I could get the same amount of help with workload on non-store visits...


----------



## signingminion (May 21, 2015)

compostguy said:


> When I did the order on Wednesday, I noticed that I couldn't order any of the Archer Farms bagged vegetables (except the asparagus) -- are those now store ordered like the bagged salads?
> 
> On another matter, I mentioned that my store recently went CTL-less and that I had my workload tripled.  As a consolation, I got promoted to PA.  And we just had a store visit, and, of course, they walked straight to market.  But I was on my "A" game -- had filled all the outs and/or flexed to cover any holes, and I answered any questions that the person (I think she was my DTL's boss, not sure exactly what her title is, VP of something?) asked and made my STL really happy.  Now if only I could get the same amount of help with workload on non-store visits...


Yes, this is the week the bagged veg and cut tubs of fruit should have gone from store ordered to corporate replenished. There's a memo on redwire about it. It mostly tells you to make sure on hand counts are accurate and that everything is backstocked consistently or it won't pull for replenishment properly. So much for always at least having bagged veg in stock.


----------



## compostguy (May 22, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Yes, this is the week the bagged veg and cut tubs of fruit should have gone from store ordered to corporate replenished. There's a memo on redwire about it. It mostly tells you to make sure on hand counts are accurate and that everything is backstocked consistently or it won't pull for replenishment properly. So much for always at least having bagged veg in stock.



Thanks for the info.  It's been hard getting a hold of a mydevice (or any equipment, for that matter), and when I actually do, it's usually straight to 1) SDA, 2) shoot outs, and 3) do the order, and maybe 4) back stock produce before the battery dies out, and I never get the chance to check redwire.


----------



## signingminion (May 22, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Thanks for the info.  It's been hard getting a hold of a mydevice (or any equipment, for that matter), and when I actually do, it's usually straight to 1) SDA, 2) shoot outs, and 3) do the order, and maybe 4) back stock produce before the battery dies out, and I never get the chance to check redwire.


I normally check it on the signing computer or the one in the TLOffice. The multiple tabs for the mobile version drive me nuts.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 22, 2015)

I check redwire day before the truck comes to see when it's going to arrive and how much of each area we are getting its easier on the mydevice than on the pc. I wish we only get 8 boxes of bananas our smallest order Is 12 boxes   We get bananas 3 times a week 12 on Tuesday 18 to 24 on Thursday and 18 on Saturday.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 22, 2015)

I wish I can order as much produce as you all do for the weekends. The thing is, our produce cooler is so small. 

I my supported all my fresh meats to hopefully increase the capacities. I did the ground beef a week ago. They said they are in the process of increasing our capacities with nothing has changed yet. We are NOT getting any meats in. I am flexing out of my ass just to keep meat "look" full. We are out, even on a truck day) of a lot of meats. It is like they are afraid they will loose money if we dont have a lot.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I wish I can order as much produce as you all do for the weekends. The thing is, our produce cooler is so small.
> 
> I my supported all my fresh meats to hopefully increase the capacities. I did the ground beef a week ago. They said they are in the process of increasing our capacities with nothing has changed yet. We are NOT getting any meats in. I am flexing out of my ass just to keep meat "look" full. We are out, even on a truck day) of a lot of meats. It is like they are afraid they will loose money if we dont have a lot.


You need to request your OTL be increased for meat.  Capacity is just how much fits on the floor, and what # the CAF triggers from.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 22, 2015)

You can also get a hotshot order. Basically an emergency order.  Minimum is 25 cases. It's Memorial Day weekend so you have a good reason to ask for one.  You should not be out of meat.  Talk to your LOG ETL, or your STL.  You still need to resolve the issue long term by increasing The OTL, but a hotshot order would get you product for the holiday.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 22, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> You can also get a hotshot order. Basically an emergency order.  Minimum is 25 cases. It's Memorial Day weekend so you have a good reason to ask for one.  You should not be out of meat.  Talk to your LOG ETL, or your STL.  You still need to resolve the issue long term by increasing The OTL, but a hotshot order would get you product for the holiday.



I would do that but I am off today and we have our truck tomorrow for the weekend.

Plus our ETL LOG just left and our new ETL wont arrive for a week


----------



## qmosqueen (May 22, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I would do that but I am off today and we have our truck tomorrow for the weekend.
> 
> Plus our ETL LOG just left and our new ETL wont arrive for a week


time to flex flex flex ... just make sure you are FRESH and Full by 9 AM ... lol

remember no outs, especially in meat ,just throw those St. louis spare ribs everywhere !!


----------



## tmc1486 (May 22, 2015)

Anyone else noticing that they have cut what we can order in P-fresh?  I can't order bagged veggies or meat...I am down to the one veggie table and bananas, oh and the berries.  How am I supposed to be instock when the auto-order might not give me what i actually need.  They sent me 6 cases of Italian salads.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2015)

Ck your on hand counts for starters.


----------



## tmc1486 (May 22, 2015)

MarketGirl said:


> Has anyone had non-food items dropping into the daily SDA list at all in the past week? I've had to check the dates on placemats(mon) and artificial plants(thurs). The most recent was yesterday, an 18'' bicycle. There hasn't been one everyday, thankfully. I don't know if this is an issue I should mysupport or if someone in my store is screwing around with the mydevices.



The other day my SDA included a pair of shoes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> The other day my SDA included a pair of shoes.


That was from tm's  playing with the buttons on a my device.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 22, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That was from tm's  playing with the buttons on a my device.


Yup.  My ETL LOG actually asked me if strange things had been showing up on the SDA.  They haven't, but he had a mischievous look on his face so I asked why.  Apparently he's been spending his time shortdating things because he thought it would be funny.  What I think is funny is that none of it showed up in the SDA.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2015)

what's OTL


----------



## sigma7 (May 22, 2015)

I want to say Order to Level, but I don't think that's right. 

Order Threshold Level
Order Through Lead

I really don't know what it stands for, but the idea is tied into supply chain management and inventory control. Your OTL is basically the point at which our replenishment system will trigger an order for an item. The idea is to trigger the reorder when you have just enough inventory to get you through the lead time it takes to get replenishment there.

Let's say you can sell through 1 case of 80/20 ground beef per day. The lead time for replenishment on your next truck is 2 days. Your OTL would be 2 for that situation. The problem arises when forecasts are off or OTLs are incorrect. If you're actually able to sell through 2 cases of 80/20 ground beef each day, then you're going to run out of stock because orders are not being triggered early enough or your orders are not big enough to supply what you actually are selling. This is one of the hardest things to pin down about inventory management. Getting the product where it needs to be, in the right amounts, at the right times.


----------



## signingminion (May 23, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yup.  My ETL LOG actually asked me if strange things had been showing up on the SDA.  They haven't, but he had a mischievous look on his face so I asked why.  Apparently he's been spending his time shortdating things because he thought it would be funny.  What I think is funny is that none of it showed up in the SDA.


Are you sure the date he picked had gone by? You can short date for months out...


----------



## Produce Queen (May 23, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Are you sure the date he picked had gone by? You can short date for months out...


Yes the date had passed.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2015)

i have all the new organic  stuff to order now about 20 items, so that keeps me busy with the order.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2015)

SDA when something strange comes up,  i just type in the dcpi and hit no and move on !!


----------



## signingminion (May 23, 2015)

Bcode are working on our mydevices. Sweet! Or update day was Thursday.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Bcode are working on our mydevices. Sweet! Or update day was Thursday.


with dates... do they now print a date?? last week it was just a barcode, no date even when i selected "bcode with date"


----------



## signingminion (May 23, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> with dates... do they now print a date?? last week it was just a barcode, no date even when i selected "bcode with date"


Yes. The software update is what is needed to add the date, the ios update only installed half. The schedule is on redwire.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 23, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Order to Level



You were right the first time 

Also, OTL levels for most products are surprisingly low so if you commonly get out of stocks on something, don't be afraid to investigate and ask for an increase.


----------



## sigma7 (May 23, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> You were right the first time
> 
> Also, OTL levels for most products are surprisingly low so if you commonly get out of stocks on something, don't be afraid to investigate and ask for an increase.


I should've known to go with my gut


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2015)

My store's dry market looked beautiful today holy hell.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 24, 2015)

In the 4 1/2 years being in p- fresh, I have had 8 different people regular market team members come and go during that time. At least 3 of them just quit with out notice. And with me being here for so long, I have had to deal with these people not showing up for scheduled shifts and  doing extra work. 

In fact, I believe we have yet another person leaving or has left. He called out twice this week, then NCNS Thursday and yesterday. He has called out a few another times in the past months. Plus his performance has been crap these past 2 months. Even if he has legit reasons for not showing up, I dont think they will keep him. He cant show up or do his job to even  decent standards.

He actually NCNS yesterday along with our mid. My food ETL was there and didnt bring anyone over to do any p fresh routines. He left it all to me when I came in to close. That means no one did a cull, SDA, flexed, pushed milk, filled endcaps, filled produce, filled meat, QMOSed stuff from the white bins or filled bananas. That was all left to me on my close. YAY target.

On the bright side, if they guy leaves, I can hopefully get more opening shifts (his availability was limited to opening during the week) and that means I can watch more  baseball.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> In the 4 1/2 years being in p- fresh, I have had 8 different people regular market team members come and go during that time. At least 3 of them just quit with out notice. And with me being here for so long, I have had to deal with these people not showing up for scheduled shifts and  doing extra work.
> 
> In fact, I believe we have yet another person leaving or has left. He called out twice this week, then NCNS Thursday and yesterday. He has called out a few another times in the past months. Plus his performance has been crap these past 2 months. Even if he has legit reasons for not showing up, I dont think they will keep him. He cant show up or do his job to even  decent standards.
> 
> ...


Nothing is more annoying than just not bothering to do anything if the Pfresh opener calls out. What the fuck do they think is gonna happen if they get a random steritech visit or DTL visit? *bangs head on desk* The last time they did this it was a Sunday. No cull, no push, no endcap audit, no ad check, no milk push. I let my STL have it full on attitude. If Pfresh is one of only 5 areas to focus on and you just leave it hanging you'd better not like your job much. Cause our DTL and his family is local. They shop our store, a lot. And they always buy food or at least walk through.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 24, 2015)

Anyone hear anything new on this new "healthy food" rollout or whatever it is.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 24, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Anyone hear anything new on this new "healthy food" rollout or whatever it is.


I know Spot is trying to scale back on national brands in favor of more wholesome products (ie made to matter brands) but I haven't heard anything specific about healthy things.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I know Spot is trying to scale back on national brands in favor of more wholesome products (ie made to matter brands) but I haven't heard anything specific about healthy things.


Saw a post earlier in my news feed, but didn't read it.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about 'Bodyarmor Superdrink'? I'm supposed to have it on a promo endcap but I have no idea what it is or who brings it in (although it's class 50, which is powerade, so I suspect coke).


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 24, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Does anyone know anything about 'Bodyarmor Superdrink'? I'm supposed to have it on a promo endcap but I have no idea what it is or who brings it in (although it's class 50, which is powerade, so I suspect coke).


It is going to depend on your region. For us it was an alcohol vendor that covered it.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is going to depend on your region. For us it was an alcohol vendor that covered it.


I can't remember who it was for us, but they asked for space the week before the pog set.


----------



## compostguy (May 24, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Does anyone know anything about 'Bodyarmor Superdrink'? I'm supposed to have it on a promo endcap but I have no idea what it is or who brings it in (although it's class 50, which is powerade, so I suspect coke).



It's on a refrigerated endcap, and some vendor (I forget which one) fills it.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2015)

compostguy said:


> It's on a refrigerated endcap, and some vendor (I forget which one) fills it.


Mine isn't refrigerated. It was on the end of the bacon aisle, then it set somewhere else.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 24, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is going to depend on your region. For us it was an alcohol vendor that covered it.


Interesting.. We only have 2 and the only non-beer drink they bring in is Read Bull. I wonder if it's supposed to be the same guys that bring in the sparkling ice drinks. Haven't seen them since March though, something about financial trouble and they had to close shop. It's a shame since Sparkling Ice does really well in my store.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 24, 2015)

compostguy said:


> It's on a refrigerated endcap, and some vendor (I forget which one) fills it.





coolerqueen said:


> Mine isn't refrigerated. It was on the end of the bacon aisle, then it set somewhere else.



Our Body Armor is at the checklanes.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Interesting.. We only have 2 and the only non-beer drink they bring in is Read Bull. I wonder if it's supposed to be the same guys that bring in the sparkling ice drinks. Haven't seen them since March though, something about financial trouble and they had to close shop. It's a shame since Sparkling Ice does really well in my store.


If you get a hold of a PDA you can scan it under recv or credit to find out the vendor, just exit out after identifying the vendor.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 25, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> If you get a hold of a PDA you can scan it under recv or credit to find out the vendor, just exit out after identifying the vendor.


Yeah, I thought about that but when I type in a DPCI on a myDevice, it says it's not sold in my store (no area stores carry it either) so I figured It wouldn't scan in RFApps. If I can get a PDA (lol) then I'll try it


----------



## tmc1486 (May 25, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> with dates... do they now print a date?? last week it was just a barcode, no date even when i selected "bcode with date"


Wait...so will this replace the bakery and deli guns?


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Wait...so will this replace the bakery and deli guns?



No, the dated BCODE labels are for casestock in the backroom. You'll still need to use the Monarch guns to date those items when you push them out to the floor.


----------



## DoWork (May 25, 2015)

I've never messed with BCODE. You mean, I can create a label for apples, items with non-scannable barcodes, and bulk produce?! I've seen others mention that's how they do things to keep the floor full, but was unaware exactly how they did it.


----------



## signingminion (May 25, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I've never messed with BCODE. You mean, I can create a label for apples, items with non-scannable barcodes, and bulk produce?! I've seen others mention that's how they do things to keep the floor full, but was unaware exactly how they did it.


Yup. I don't like to create individual labels for anything on the PLU guide though. No need to put adhesive on edible skin if you can help it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Yup. I don't like to create individual labels for anything on the PLU guide though. No need to put adhesive on edible skin if you can help it.


All about the flip labels in pfresh.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 25, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> All about the flip labels in pfresh.



I call them band-aids.....


----------



## qmosqueen (May 25, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I call them band-aids.....


I call them cart stoppers when they fall off and end up on the floor


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Yeah, I thought about that but when I type in a DPCI on a myDevice, it says it's not sold in my store (no area stores carry it either) so I figured It wouldn't scan in RFApps. If I can get a PDA (lol) then I'll try it


It's not cheap, from Amazon.
*BodyArmor SuperDrink, Strawberry Banana , 16-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 12)*
71 customer reviews
Price: $27.82 ($0.14 / Fl Oz) 
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
Flavor: Strawberry Banana

Blueberry Pomegranate
Fruit Punch 
Grape
Mixed Berry 
Orange Mango
Strawberry Banana 
Tropical Punch


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 26, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It's not cheap, from Amazon.



I know what it is, just not who's supposed to bring it in. None of the DPCI's say it's available in my store so I can't even scan it in CREDIT to see what vender associates with it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I know what it is, just not who's supposed to bring it in. None of the DPCI's say it's available in my store so I can't even scan it in CREDIT to see what vender associates with it.


I am not sure what state you are in .
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ributor-in-new-york-big-geyser-138475239.html


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 26, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am not sure what state you are in .
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ributor-in-new-york-big-geyser-138475239.html


Lol, I'm a long long ways away from New York. I suspect that the vendor that's supposed to bring it in is the guys that used to bring in Sparkling Ice but they went bankrupt or something. We haven't had sparkling ice since March and it's really popular around here. I finally managed to flex the two entire shelves that these guys left empty.


----------



## tmc1486 (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> i have all the new organic  stuff to order now about 20 items, so that keeps me busy with the order.



Are you in a regular Pfresh store? How do I know if I have the organic stuff?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 27, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Lol, I'm a long long ways away from New York. I suspect that the vendor that's supposed to bring it in is the guys that used to bring in Sparkling Ice but they went bankrupt or something. We haven't had sparkling ice since March and it's really popular around here. I finally managed to flex the two entire shelves that these guys left empty.


Sparkling ice went to an alcohol vendor for us.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Are you in a regular Pfresh store? How do I know if I have the organic stuff?


regular pfresh store, with the revisions last month we got a new 4ft section on our G6 wall, third section in all organic. 
You should have this section in that wall of bagged salads, naked / bolthouse juices, strawberries, grapes. 

We have organic lemons, limes, oranges carrots, bagged green beans, bagged broccoli, cauliflower, celery, lettace, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, green grapes, red grapes.
apples, fuji, red, gala ... alls these are organic.

We are selling the organic apples and the red and green organic grapes are a big hit at our store.


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2015)

This happened.


----------



## DoWork (May 27, 2015)

I foresee a problem with the organic limes, oranges, and lemons with stickers peeling off. That, or, cashiers not checking the PLU. Going to jack up counts for both non-organic and organic. I had this problem with most of the vegetables we carry in both. It's a pain in the ass, and costs us a few bucks.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This happened.


That looks like something a cleaning crew would have done with the floor scrubber   Or flow team with the power jack.  Why is the ball there ?


----------



## Produce Queen (May 27, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with the sizes of lg and personal watermelons? In the past, the small ones were easily disernable from the lg ones.  This year, sm ones are so much larger.  Almost exactly the same size. Plus the sticker on the lg ones ring up as a dpci not sold at our store.  Keep fixing that UPC to the correct dpci but it keeps reverting.  So much stupid and unecessary confusion.  Of course they were plano'd side by side, so I changed it and put the canteloupe between them.  
Just another fun issue in PFresh


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Anyone else having issues with the sizes of lg and personal watermelons? In the past, the small ones were easily disernable from the lg ones.  This year, sm ones are so much larger.  Almost exactly the same size. Plus the sticker on the lg ones ring up as a dpci not sold at our store.  Keep fixing that UPC to the correct dpci but it keeps reverting.  So much stupid and unecessary confusion.  Of course they were plano'd side by side, so I changed it and put the canteloupe between them.
> Just another fun issue in PFresh


Same thing here I had to TPC the old dcpi to 3.99 so both the 4032 and 0002 ring at 3.99. Yes the small personal ones are big and the. Same price now. I have linked the barcode with the correct dcpi 0002 only go go back on the next truck day   It's a  pain. I have my supported it too still waiting to hear back. I will keep both large dcpi at 3.99 most of the summer. Just keep TPC ing them. Wish  I could TPC longer than 7 days.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 27, 2015)

You can TPC for longer.  You add it to an existing ad.  Instead of store initiated tpc go into the hq one.  Page down thru the zillion pending ads to a current one with whatever end date you want. Usually you can find something even as far as 2 months out.  Hit enter then follow the prompts.  Be sure thats what you want to do because it's a little tricky to cancel it.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This happened.



What in the fuu??

First thing I noticed was that your Naan's were over-pushed too (Always happens at my store).

wtf happened to your table?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

At my store ALL bakery must go out.  No back stock for bakery per our ETL.  So we donate a lot since it all expires on the same day


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> At my store ALL bakery must go out.  No back stock for bakery per our ETL.  So we donate a lot since it all expires on the same day



This is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard, how do u stay instock?


----------



## Produce Queen (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> At my store ALL bakery must go out.  No back stock for bakery per our ETL.  So we donate a lot since it all expires on the same day


Seriously? Is this decision a band-aid to the problem of your freezer never getting backstocked?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

No the ETL doesnt want our bakery table empty   Well, they get empty when I toss all of the same item that expired on the same day

Freezer back stock is in good shape lately


----------



## Produce Queen (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> No the ETL doesnt want our bakery table empty   Well, they get empty when I toss all of the same item that expired on the same day
> 
> Freezer back stock is in good shape lately


Glad your freezer situation has improved.  
Is your ETL an idiot? Or does he/she just slip into stupid every once in awhile?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2015)

He is more of a forest gump "stupid is as stupid does "    I try and avoid him as much as possible


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> He is more of a forest gump "stupid is as stupid does "    I try and avoid him as much as possible



I'd challenge it...

Bring up Sales numbers compared to QMOs numbers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2015)

Too weird... I can seeing guests bumping into the fixtures with a cart or person.


----------



## signingminion (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> No the ETL doesnt want our bakery table empty   Well, they get empty when I toss all of the same item that expired on the same day
> 
> Freezer back stock is in good shape lately


This is where I'm grateful our tls respect us enough that when I put my foot down on those shenanigans they said fine. I will push a bit more on weekends, but I will not have an unevenly overflowing table. It looks bad and then there's the qmos thing.

All I noticed is you have the big table. We have the outdated little one.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 27, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Why is the ball there ?



Because the ETL who passed through P-Fresh felt they were above picking up stuff from the floor. They walkied for a TM to pick up the ball, but all the TMs were back-up cashing at the time.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 28, 2015)

So we had our yearly assesment visit today and the big win for the store was Market! 
Target sucks the marrow out of my soul most days but I gotta say it did feel good to hear that today


----------



## tmc1486 (May 28, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> regular pfresh store, with the revisions last month we got a new 4ft section on our G6 wall, third section in all organic.
> You should have this section in that wall of bagged salads, naked / bolthouse juices, strawberries, grapes.
> 
> We have organic lemons, limes, oranges carrots, bagged green beans, bagged broccoli, cauliflower, celery, lettace, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, green grapes, red grapes.
> ...



I currently do not have this section.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 28, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> So we had our yearly assesment visit today and the big win for the store was Market!
> Target sucks the marrow out of my soul most days but I gotta say it did feel good to hear that today



Congrats!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 29, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> So we had our yearly assesment visit today and the big win for the store was Market!
> Target sucks the marrow out of my soul most days but I gotta say it did feel good to hear that today



Congrats, I know how this feels.. The only people above TL in my store who have made me feel good about the work I have done here are our GTL, DTL, and STL. go figure.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 29, 2015)

So I come in to close tonight and find my ETL has decided to take out lunchables and ribs from the front bunker and put strawberries in the bunker. I'm thinking to myself he has lost it again wtf. I'll leave the damn strawberries in the bunker but probably gonna change it on Sundsy evening lol


----------



## signingminion (May 29, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So I come in to close tonight and find my ETL has decided to take out lunchables and ribs from the front bunker and put strawberries in the bunker. I'm thinking to myself he has lost it again wtf. I'll leave the damn strawberries in the bunker but probably gonna change it on Sundsy evening lol


Wtf? Do you get lots of sales from the bunker? Cause if guests weren't looking for promotional meat there I'd rarely sell anything in it...


----------



## indigo25 (May 30, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So I come in to close tonight and find my ETL has decided to take out lunchables and ribs from the front bunker and put strawberries in the bunker. I'm thinking to myself he has lost it again wtf. I'll leave the damn strawberries in the bunker but probably gonna change it on Sundsy evening lol


I hardly ever have enough decent strawberries to keep their normal home location filled. >_>


----------



## DoWork (May 30, 2015)

I can't keep strawberries right now. Even when not on sale, they're selling so well that I haven't had any sitting in the back when the truck comes. I went through 30 cases on the last truck. Insane for my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 30, 2015)

yeap, we don't sell anything from the front bunker but lunchables ... so not sure why he took out the lunchables.  Well, on Sunday later afternoon early evening it is going to ALL ribs and I will order lots of ribs
to come in on Tuesday to fill that bunker to the max, lol !!

As for Strawberries he is the same ETL who had us order a pallet of strawberries to come in the Saturday before Memorial day so we still had a few cases left of the 100 cases that came in on May 23rd.
We order about 30 to 40 cases of Strawberries 4 times a week.  Right now we have crap strawberries in the bunker, but who has time to cull with the cut in hours !


----------



## DoWork (May 30, 2015)

Yep. Today was the first time I've done a decent cull in over a week.


----------



## indigo25 (May 30, 2015)

I have time to cull when I open, but I wish I had time to get the cleaning done. They told me I'd get someone for a midshift on Tuesday to help out but apparently what that actually meant is they're sending me to softlines for 3 hours.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 30, 2015)

Jeez, cleaning.  My ETL keeps circling the empty spots on the cleaning logs, but offers no solutions or help to get them done.  Sorry then buddy, sweeping the freezer floor, cleaning the walls and celings (!) is less important than culling, keeping the floor full or helping a guest.  If they're going to staff so low that I have to sacrifice some tasks, well don't give me crap about how I prioritize.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 31, 2015)

We never get our monthly or weekly cleaning done, and I suspect a portion of the daily cleaning doesn't get done, either. None of the morning or mid people fill in the daily log so the closer is left to randomly fill in people's initials. When someone called in earlier in the day and the closer doesn't know, they obviously still stick their initials in there wherever.


----------



## tmc1486 (May 31, 2015)

Just a question for my fellow PAs.  How many Market team members do you guys have besides you?


----------



## MarketGirl (May 31, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> We never get our monthly or weekly cleaning done, and I suspect a portion of the daily cleaning doesn't get done, either. None of the morning or mid people fill in the daily log so the closer is left to randomly fill in people's initials.



The monthly cleaning is never finished at my store either. There are somethings that there is just not enough time to get to. We usually have 2-3 weekly tasks left over by the end of the week. I know that the daily cleaning is done, at least on the days that I'm there. We don't have a problem with the logs not getting filled in as much as we do with people signing off on tasks that they didn't do. I love my team dearly, but it drives me nuts when they pull that crap. I had someone sign off on cleaning the dry tables a few weeks ago, and I know they never did. There were still onion peels and potato dirt all over the place. I've learned that when I do get the time to clean, I have to be extra thorough just in case there isn't time to complete the cleaning task the next time it comes around.


----------



## MarketGirl (May 31, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Just a question for my fellow PAs.  How many Market team members do you guys have besides you?


I have 3 team members. One is trying to leave pfresh for electronics. I must add that he is succeeding because he's only in market on my days off. Another is cross trained at food ave, so he has to work up there so many days a week in order to keep his pay rate. That leaves one who is strictly a "consumables" tm. We don't have a CTL either.


----------



## DoWork (May 31, 2015)

There are actually stores that try to complete the cleaning tasks? #mindblown


----------



## tmc1486 (May 31, 2015)

Ok my situation is this: I am one of two PAs and one SR CTL


----------



## MarketGirl (Jun 1, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Ok my situation is this: I am one of two PAs and one SR CTL


I am supposed to be the second PA, but our other one walked out without a word halfway through a shift last summer. I've been the only one since then. 
Honestly, what do CTLs even do? In my store when ever there is an issue tms come running to me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2015)

We were  shorthanded with both fdc trucks this Saturday and Sunday so right now there are 3 1/2 pallets of dairy left to smart huddle Monday morning.  1/2 gallon specialty milks all empty yogurt mostly empty juice mostly empty cheese low. On the bright side I won't have any expired yogurts on the shelf.  It's just gonna get worse this week with the cut in hours, I'm not looking forward to this and next week. You cannot cut hours in Pfresh and survive


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 1, 2015)

I am the only PA at my store. We have a CTL who is in charge of all market, pets and cosmetics (until we get a new TL). We have another team member who works p fresh 3-4 times a week (others in hard lines) and we "had" a  strictly a "consumables". This  strictly a "consumables" tm told he yesterday he decided he was going to up and quit (no 2 week notice) after his shift was over. This is the same team member who has either called out or NCNS at least 6 times this past 2 weeks. He tells me and my CTL he was "sick" but refused to go to a doctor because he doesnt like going to doctors. This is also the same TM who called out on an opening p fresh shift on a Saturday because his flight was delayed from Vegas (we are on the east coast). Mine you, he worked an opening shift n Thursday. But another tm told me he saw him with his wife bowling and drinking. So he lied to me then and most likely lied on why he hasnt been showing up.

So with this team member not showing up these past 2 weeks. SDA are not getting  done. Culling isnt getting done. Cleaning isnt getting done. And the "be bold" process isnt getting done. I just love how no ETL (not even my own ETL) can get us any help when he wasnt here. Thank you for caring so much about p fresh.


----------



## tmc1486 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have been requesting for weeks for a 'solid' Market team. The other problem I have with my CTL also being a SR they are always scheduled or have to cover LOD.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 1, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Just a question for my fellow PAs.  How many Market team members do you guys have besides you?


My CTL and one other person. Normally we would have two besides PA and CTL, but we trained someone, had them for a week and they weren't great at it/transferred stores soon after.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 1, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> I have been requesting for weeks for a 'solid' Market team. The other problem I have with my CTL also being a SR they are always scheduled or have to cover LOD.


Yeah, my CTL is also a hardlines TL, and lately they has been working in softlines for over 2/3s of their shift because it looks so bad there. I just want some help in market, but even though they told me to ask if I need it, no one ever comes to help anyways.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2015)

our scale wouldn't recognize any dcpi's it came back PLU not found.  
I turned the scale off and back on and still the same problem.
I have a mysupport open on it now.
Does anyone have any suggestions, other than put it in the freezer over night.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> our scale wouldn't recognize any dcpi's it came back PLU not found.
> I turned the scale off and back on and still the same problem.
> I have a mysupport open on it now.
> Does anyone have any suggestions, other than put it in the freezer over night.


I seem to recall a redwire message about 3 weeks ago saying something about the scales getting an update soon.  I didn't have time to read all of it but I think the PMT's are in charge of that so maybe ask yours if something is going on with that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I seem to recall a redwire message about 3 weeks ago saying something about the scales getting an update soon.  I didn't have time to read all of it but I think the PMT's are in charge of that so maybe ask yours if something is going on with that.


i know we are getting a new scale sometime near the end of summer, i think September.

I need to weight my  Pork ribs, St. Louis Ribs and Market Pantry Turkey Breasts.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2015)

I didn't have to use my scale today, but tomorrow I'll see if it's working.
My point about the update is that if your PMT was supposed to do something for it, and didn't.......that could be the problem.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2015)

ok i just read that there was a spider in some grapes at Target not my store.

A Des Plaines man bought a package of grapes over the weekend and got something he did not expect.
David Alexander bought some grapes at the Target in Algonquin and then, back at his house, found a spider inside the package. Not just any spider.
“On further investigation,” he told WBBM over thephone
	

 Monday, “I looked it at closely and saw indeed it was a black widow spider.”

Read the whole story: http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2015/06/01/grocery-customer-to-target-theres-a-spider-in-my-grapes/


ive never seen any spiders, he should be lucky we didn't charge him extra for the pet spider.

They look like the organic grapes we just started carrying, so i'll have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2015)

That's weird because I read an article the other day that said a lady in I think Virginia got bit by a black widow spider  that was in a bag of grapes.  Didn't specify the store she got them at though.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 2, 2015)

Read the one about the lady. It's a common pest in grapes and bananas. Also tropical house plants...ask me how I know. Lol.

We have two full pa, one three day pa, a ctl and a couple mid shift/closers. Ctl rarely works in market. Normally more just sticking her nose in and reordering my team's tasks to get liking. They ask me all their questions anyway.

I don't sign off on cleaning I don't do..or at least get half done. Sweeping the freezer one every couple years is my fave.

Scale is a completely new unit. If it's not working try the other internet port. One of ours never worked after open-a year. Which is how it's updated for dpcis.


----------



## tmc1486 (Jun 3, 2015)

My Etl-HR asked me if I was 'recruiting' people and I said yes. lol


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> our scale wouldn't recognize any dcpi's it came back PLU not found.
> I turned the scale off and back on and still the same problem.
> I have a mysupport open on it now.
> Does anyone have any suggestions, other than put it in the freezer over night.



Ours has a few items missing as well, we just got our new scale a few weeks ago. Have a mysupport in, but still waiting like you are.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 3, 2015)

If your MySupports haven't been addressed after 2-3 days, have your STL escalate them.  It makes a difference.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 3, 2015)

tmc1486 said:


> Just a question for my fellow PAs.  How many Market team members do you guys have besides you?


 Lmao I'm in a $50 million store, where 25-30% of our volume is Market. It is me and another PA who I guess are the "Market Team Members". with some Hardlines TMs rotating between market and hardlines.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2015)

team thanks for the help with the scale, especially coolerqueen.  

Either my closing PA or the mysupport fixed the problem on Wednesday.  The closer switched the internet port and rebooted it and its working fine.

Mysupport ran a test and said to try the scale and it should be working.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 5, 2015)

Is Guest Service suppose to defect out perishables? Apparently there was a change a couple of months ago that they were told to defect any and not QMOS them. Is this correct??


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 6, 2015)

I use toss now no more qmos   Our gs always would defect out some prrshisbles and then give us stuff to qmos  in the past   Now I toss all.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 6, 2015)

So an update on the fresh meat issues we have been having. I mysupported this issue. I the increase OTA under food management, under instocks and under out of stocks. In the desrpition, I put every meat DCPI I could fit in this form. I told them what each capacity was and what I wanted the capacity to be to be. It took 3 separate mysupport forms but they are going to fix it or have fixed it (I havent checked in a few days). I believe it was through a revision.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 6, 2015)

we have just been flexing and filling as needed. We never wait for it to never come out on a CAF pull.  Always research and make sure on hand counts are correct to get enough meat in on the next truck.
Our fresh meat has stayed constant and looking good.  Just have to pull the GNP chicken and the 1lb. ground meat (Green label) they never come out on CAFs.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 6, 2015)

@Brewhaha FYI, this is my understanding of  capacities and OTL:

Capacity is the amount that fits on the salesfloor.  I was told all of PFresh replunishes from the backroom at 30% based on that capacity.  For example, 93/7 ground beef has a capacity in the system of 20 so once 6 have sold, it will trigger a pull on the next CAF.  If your capacity is wrong, say you can fit 12 but capacity is set at 40, all 12 would have to sell before a pull would happen. 40 x 30%=12.  This is why incorrect capacities can negatively impact a full SF.

OTL is the level that C&S/FDC replunishes the store. (See @sigma7  's post a couple pages back)

Capacity and OTL are 2 different things, and would be MySupported individually ideally.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 6, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> @Brewhaha FYI, this is my understanding of  capacities and OTL:
> 
> Capacity is the amount that fits on the salesfloor.  I was told all of PFresh replunishes from the backroom at 30% based on that capacity.  For example, 93/7 ground beef has a capacity in the system of 20 so once 6 have sold, it will trigger a pull on the next CAF.  If your capacity is wrong, say you can fit 12 but capacity is set at 40, all 12 would have to sell before a pull would happen. 40 x 30%=12.  This is why incorrect capacities can negatively impact a full SF.
> 
> ...



Got it. In the message portion of my support claims, I put what the capacity is currently and what I need the capacity to be based on what can fit on the floor. One would think the capacity of 80/20 ground beef should be 18 instead of 3.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Got it. In the message portion of my support claims, I put what the capacity is currently and what I need the capacity to be based on what can fit on the floor. One would think the capacity of 80/20 ground beef should be 18 instead of 3.


i guess they don't want you to sell a lot of 80/20 ground meat or celery, lol .
We flex and fill all day long we are the only store in my district with a successful pfresh. How can you flex  outs and get capacities right.
We get 300 to 400 pieces of produce 4 times a week.  My meat pallet is about 1/2 a pallet of meat 4 times a week with other produce and pizza hut stuff thrown on top of the meat.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 7, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Is Guest Service suppose to defect out perishables? Apparently there was a change a couple of months ago that they were told to defect any and not QMOS them. Is this correct??



We QMOS by default and only defect out items with chargeback privilege (see: vendor items).


----------



## DoWork (Jun 7, 2015)

Can we carry tasers as market team members? Sometimes, staring at guests who open drinks or yogurts to try them and put them back doesn't solve the problem. I don't want to be defenseless when an unruly guest pulls a knife on me because I glared at them for 'sampling' nearly a pound($6.00) of cherries. Is there anything in the rule book against us carrying tasers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Can we carry tasers as market team members? Sometimes, staring at guests who open drinks or yogurts to try them and put them back doesn't solve the problem. I don't want to be defenseless when an unruly guest pulls a knife on me because I glared at them for 'sampling' nearly a pound($6.00) of cherries. Is there anything in the rule book against us carrying tasers?


No weapons allowed on spot property by spot tm's. No tasers allowed.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 7, 2015)

I was making a sarcastic, yet applicable, reference to the hilarity in the AP guide thread.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 7, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I was making a sarcastic, yet applicable, reference to the hilarity in the AP guide thread.



Use the sarcasm font next time to make it more clear.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 7, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Use the sarcasm font next time to make it more clear.



Then it will lose its fun  Explaining that you're being sarcastic does, too, though. Maybe next time I'll just let you all think I'm serious.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 7, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Then it was lose its fun  Explaining that you're being sarcastic does, too, though. Maybe next time I'll just let you all think I'm serious.



Fair enough.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Can we carry tasers as market team members? Sometimes, staring at guests who open drinks or yogurts to try them and put them back doesn't solve the problem. I don't want to be defenseless when an unruly guest pulls a knife on me because I glared at them for 'sampling' nearly a pound($6.00) of cherries. Is there anything in the rule book against us carrying tasers?


I gots room in my freezer.
And degreaser......LOTS of degreaser (good for removing bloodstains, etc).


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 10, 2015)

Not looking forward to going in today. Yesterday was insanely busy and they had me go work in softlines halfway through my shift and I ended up completely forgetting the order thinking it was a different day for whatever reason. I feel awful.  I texted my TL so she can try to do an emergency order but who knows how that will end up working out.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 10, 2015)

Today the ETL-LOG told me that he got an email that there is going to be a serious issue with banana instocks, effective immediately.  He asked how much of a supply I had onhand, (enough until Sat).
A SRTL was nearby and asked:
*"Can we just freeze them?"*
She was serious.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 10, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Today the ETL-LOG told me that he got an email that there is going to be a serious issue with banana instocks, effective immediately.  He asked how much of a supply I had onhand, (enough until Sat).
> A SRTL was nearby and asked:
> *"Can we just freeze them?"*
> She was serious.



Is this on redwire? I ask because I looked Monday night and nothing was there? 

If the bananas dont come in, be sure to order extra bagged/single apples, bagged/single oranges, plums, peaches and nectarines for flexing purposes


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2015)

oh no no bananas what will we ever do... when they come in they only last about 5 days before going bad anyway.
We go through about 60 boxes of bananas a week and that is no joke !!

we can flex cantalope and watermelon everywhere


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 10, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> oh no no bananas what will we ever do... when they come in they only last about 5 days before going bad anyway.
> We go through about 60 boxes of bananas a week and that is no joke !!
> 
> we can flex cantalope and watermelon everywhere



We go through 50-60 a week. I forgot we can flex cantaloupe and watermelon as well.

Does everyone have enough ground beef and steaks for both the bunker sales planner and the home locations?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 10, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Is this on redwire? I ask because I looked Monday night and nothing was there?
> 
> If the bananas dont come in, be sure to order extra bagged/single apples, bagged/single oranges, plums, peaches and nectarines for flexing purposes


He said he got an email about it. I asked him what the issue was and he shrugged and said "bad crop?".
I googled it and there is a virus that affects bananas that has been an escalating issue.  I'll ask to see the email tomorrow. Sure wish we PA's had email accts


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> We go through 50-60 a week. I forgot we can flex cantaloupe and watermelon as well.
> 
> Does everyone have enough ground beef and steaks for both the bunker sales planner and the home locations?


I will flex the ribs there they are already there.  No we do not get enough ground meat or steaks to fill the meat wall


----------



## daninnj (Jun 10, 2015)

^^wtf


----------



## DoWork (Jun 10, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


>



I'm so confused and amused.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 10, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Not looking forward to going in today. Yesterday was insanely busy and they had me go work in softlines halfway through my shift and I ended up completely forgetting the order thinking it was a different day for whatever reason. I feel awful.  I texted my TL so she can try to do an emergency order but who knows how that will end up working out.


I've forgotten to order when it was crazy busy and I was out early. Cons-not much stuff to fill the floor and lots of creative flexing had to happen which kind of made more work for everyone. Pros-we completely emptied the cooler of almost all produce and fresh meat so dates were amazing for the next month.

So long as its not a holiday weekend I wouldn't worry. A fellow PA neglected to order for one of those. Needless to say the TL was heard yelling at his "pet" through the door down a hallway in TSC. Lol.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 10, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I've forgotten to order when it was crazy busy and I was out early. Cons-not much stuff to fill the floor and lots of creative flexing had to happen which kind of made more work for everyone. Pros-we completely emptied the cooler of almost all produce and fresh meat so dates were amazing for the next month.
> 
> So long as its not a holiday weekend I wouldn't worry. A fellow PA neglected to order for one of those. Needless to say the TL was heard yelling at his "pet" through the door down a hallway in TSC. Lol.



My TL told me not to worry about it. My Coke vendor said he has lots of different fruit flavors of Fanta I can use in place of strawberries. Haha.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2015)

So I was able to see the email about bananas and it's only affecting organic and it was only FDC 3880.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 11, 2015)

We ended up getting the produce they said they wouldn't be able to send. Our truck was really late, but at least we'll have produce for the weekend.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 11, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> We ended up getting the produce they said they wouldn't be able to send. Our truck was really late, but at least we'll have produce for the weekend.


If you got a truck today don't you get one on Saturday ????  We got FDC truck today and get one on Saturday about 8 pallets and one on Sunday about 8 pallets.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 11, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> We ended up getting the produce they said they wouldn't be able to send. Our truck was really late, but at least we'll have produce for the weekend.


Well these days half of Pfresh is auto ordered anyway. Even back when we forgot I had half a pallet of salad and juice.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 11, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> If you got a truck today don't you get one on Saturday ????  We got FDC truck today and get one on Saturday about 8 pallets and one on Sunday about 8 pallets.


We do, but we were running low on berries and bananas and we have a visit on Sunday or Monday so it wouldn't have been the best timing to have outs if they did a surprise early visit.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 15, 2015)

Is anyone else seeing an absurd difference in on hand counts vs what's really there? This problem just came up for us. Primarily, it's occurring to stone fruit. Saying I have 20 cases of apricots when we haven't even received 20, not to mention we sell pretty much every bit we do get. It's happening to organics, too, as I had predicted.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 15, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Is anyone else seeing an absurd difference in on hand counts vs what's really there? This problem just came up for us. Primarily, it's occurring to stone fruit. Saying I have 20 cases of apricots when we haven't even received 20, not to mention we sell pretty much every bit we do get. It's happening to organics, too, as I had predicted.


I've had that problem with other produce and meats as well. Not to the extreme that you are, but I've been checking in with our market TM and I don't believe he is QMOSing wrong or anything. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 15, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> I've had that problem with other produce and meats as well. Not to the extreme that you are, but I've been checking in with our market TM and I don't believe he is QMOSing wrong or anything. Not sure what is going on.



That was actually the assumption of our STL, the QMOS thing. I went through our reports though, and some quantities simply are not possible.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 15, 2015)

DoWork said:


> That was actually the assumption of our STL, the QMOS thing. I went through our reports though, and some quantities simply are not possible.


Whenever they push food our counts get wildly off. Stone fruit season just started and they pushed four cases, so it's likely off. I'm not sure if the case count is off, the pieces per case is off, or if the moon just didn't align right...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 16, 2015)

So I close tonight on FDC truck day and the 6 TMs Pfresh truck push all work  5.5 hrs. The truck is larger than normal 1190 pieces cause we sold a lot like 35,000 over sales each day this weekend. We also have 2 freezer pallets left from Sunday's FDC truck.

Today's FDC truck is 3 freezer ( that makes 5 total from the 2 left from Sunday) , 4 dairy, 1 meat, 3 produce, 1 banana     My  CTL is running the truck I hope she gets a lot done   I sure hope they can ask TMs to stay and work longer.  I hate these cut in hours.

I am looking forward to the challenge when I get in to get the Pfresh valley fresh and full and the meat full. I will be concentrating on produce to get whatever is left done then meat and then once that is done move on to specialty milk then any dairy as time permits. Cleaning zoning what's that. You say qmos I say toss at least that's what the mydevice calls it Lol


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 16, 2015)

Need to rant about the FDC trucks.  So I work the truck 1 day a week.  Why in the hell are there no lights in the trailers? I'm unloading in near darkness on ice slicked floors.  Seems nuts to me.  Today a pallet was tipped sideways, (straps please!) and I had to climb on top of it and hand boxes to another TM while the driver held my phone w/ the flashlight app on.  Seems like an accident waiting to happen.  
Never a dull moment. 
Rant over


----------



## compostguy (Jun 16, 2015)

On Monday, C+S was late by 2 hours.  When it arrived, our backroom TMs were on lunch, so I had to unload the truck.  I found out that our meat pallet was delivered to another store by mistake.  Great -- no ground turkey (or eggs), but thankfully C+S sent us a few extra boxes of ground beef the previous delivery for this week's sales, otherwise we would have no meat to flex any empty spots on the floor. 

At least my store got all of the stone fruits (organic and non-organic).  Yay!

And last week, our store has gone back to having to depackage everything again for compost -- apparently some TMs were throwing stuff into the compost bin that wasn't supposed to go in there (styrofoam, meat, eggs, aluminum foil, glass).  It was fast and easy while it lasted.  *sigh*


----------



## DoWork (Jun 16, 2015)

Compost bin?!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 17, 2015)

here is an update of our larger than normal Tuesday truck, we had 13 pallets and 2 left from Sundays truck = 15 pallets.  The Pfresh TM including my CTL did a Fantastic job on Tuesday, they finished
about 9 1/2 pallets of these 15 pallets, leaving ... 3 freezer pallets, 1/2 specialty milk and 2 produce pallets.  I (PA) closed Tuesday night 2:30 to 11 PM, I did the 2 produce pallets and the 1/2 specialty milk plus my normal routines and still zoned Pfresh valley, G16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21... didn't get to zone G22 or the back wall G44 ice cream.


Did I mention NOOOOO Backstock, we just hired a Fantastic person to backstock everything !!

And my CTL has a small team coming in to finish the 3 Freezer pallets on Wednesday, yeah. 

So we can do it all again when Thursdays FDC truck arrives.


----------



## Patty (Jun 17, 2015)

We drink , and I am totally serious, 20-25 Sparkling Ice a wk between the 2 of us .


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Patty said:


> We drink , and I am totally serious, 20-25 Sparkling Ice a wk between the 2 of us .


not bad, me to at 1.00 per bottle and my discount and red card and it was on cartwheel 2 weeks ago. I bought 4 bottles every day that week. the price cam down to 77 cents per bottle that week.

Please Sparkling ice come back to cartwheel. oh, and vendor please keep the shelf full we run out almost every day


----------



## Patty (Jun 17, 2015)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CARTWHEEL SPARKLING ICE AGSIN- I missed that. Thanks for letting me know 
Also MORE YASSO BARS!!! I eat a box a day, they are my favorite food in the world besides candy and corn muffins


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Patty said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CARTWHEEL SPARKLING ICE AGSIN- I missed that. Thanks for letting me know
> Also MORE YASSO BARS!!! I eat a box a day, they are my favorite food in the world besides candy and corn muffins


In 2 weeks cartwheel 15% off my vendor just told me today.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2015)

Did anyone notice the cartwheel hot deals show up on main of workbench? Hmmm, I wonder why


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 17, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> In 2 weeks cartwheel 15% off my vendor just told me today.


Awesome! I love sparkling ice.  I've got it flexed in 4 places right now because the stuff sells like crazy! Today the merchandiser was bitching at me because she has to stock it in so many places.  I just laughed at her.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Need to rant about the FDC trucks.  So I work the truck 1 day a week.  Why in the hell are there no lights in the trailers? I'm unloading in near darkness on ice slicked floors.  Seems nuts to me.  Today a pallet was tipped sideways, (straps please!) and I had to climb on top of it and hand boxes to another TM while the driver held my phone w/ the flashlight app on.  Seems like an accident waiting to happen.
> Never a dull moment.
> Rant over


Do you not have a light and fan on a metal arm than can be positioned to shine in the trailers? I know each of our bays does, for all its worth. I normally end up using my phone for light if I have to go in and temp stuff, cause we're the last delivery on our route so its way against the cab of the trailer.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 17, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Do you not have a light and fan on a metal arm than can be positioned to shine in the trailers? I know each of our bays does, for all its worth. I normally end up using my phone for light if I have to go in and temp stuff, cause we're the last delivery on our route so its way against the cab of the trailer.


We do have the light but it's burnt out half the time and honestly the illumination doesn't reach very far into the trailer.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> We do have the light but it's burnt out half the time and honestly the illumination doesn't reach very far into the trailer.


But it might illuminate your broken body for the cameras as they carry you out of the trailer...


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 17, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> But it might illuminate your broken body for the cameras as they carry you out of the trailer...


Hahahaha!


----------



## compostguy (Jun 22, 2015)

Well today was interesting.  MyDevices weren't working, and I couldn't get a hold of a PDA until after 11.  So I couldn't check the counts / on-hands on the sales floor to prepare for the order.  I had to rush to finish SDA before noon -- didn't help that I had 25 items to check (of course).    Then I had to do the order.  Then I had to process QMOS which had been building up because I couldn't process them as I found them (no working equipment).  Then I had to spend an hour processing it as compost.  Fun times.  

Did they finally resolve the MyDevice issue?  It was still down as I clocked out at 1:45pm...


----------



## RetailWorld (Jun 23, 2015)

Fixed itself around 4pm.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Well today was interesting.  MyDevices weren't working, and I couldn't get a hold of a PDA until after 11.  So I couldn't check the counts / on-hands on the sales floor to prepare for the order.  I had to rush to finish SDA before noon -- didn't help that I had 25 items to check (of course).    Then I had to do the order.  Then I had to process QMOS which had been building up because I couldn't process them as I found them (no working equipment).  Then I had to spend an hour processing it as compost.  Fun times.
> 
> Did they finally resolve the MyDevice issue?  It was still down as I clocked out at 1:45pm...


Hey, guest service! Can I borrow your PDA, please?


----------



## signingminion (Jun 23, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey, guest service! Can I borrow your PDA, please?


That's where we ended up to tie pogs.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 24, 2015)

Got sixty cases of stone fruit today. That was nice. If only it would have been done immediately after setting the pog, and not four weeks later with a barely covered table.

Anyone have their 4'th displays out, yet?


----------



## BRHooligan (Jun 24, 2015)

So I just got told yesterday that I'm going to be my store's new PA starting July 5th. Should I be excited or worried about my new workload?

Coming from the backroom.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2015)

Time to run screaming into the night....


----------



## BRHooligan (Jun 24, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Time to run screaming into the night....



That's what I figured lol. The other 2 PA's at my store seem to enjoy it, but from what I've been told today they don't do a whole lot. I'm going to be expected to pick up some slack.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2015)

BRHooligan said:


> So I just got told yesterday that I'm going to be my store's new PA starting July 5th. Should I be excited or worried about my new workload?
> 
> Coming from the backroom.



rest in peace


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 25, 2015)

Does anyone else have to build that giant flag display in the entrance? Plus all the other junk corporate wants in front of the door.. 1 pallet for each softdrink vendor (P/C/7), Frito gets a double wide, 5teir shipper, A beer pallet, and a pallet of RWB M&Ms. I just want mini to reset so I can stop spending so much time in there. For a while anyway.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 25, 2015)

Does anyone know about the FDC trucks on the 4th weekend.  We usually get a truck both sat and sun  I didn't see anything on redwire but I probably missed it    In the passed they have screwed with the deliveries cause of holidays.

I assume that we will  probably get a truck on Sat and Monday. ?? but it could be Friday and Monday.  They really need to know cause they have scheduled TMs as normal and that wont happen. 

Damn management doesn't know shit.

That's why my pfresh inventory this past Monday was done without notice, they only realized that it needed done on either Sat or Sunday.  I did the whole backroom tinv on the mydevice by myself and i was the closing PA.  The ETL and Starbucks TM did the pfresh salsefloor inventory as i left at closing, cause i was scheduled to come in to open 8 hours later.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 25, 2015)

we better be worried ... i just read an article and saw a fantasy Wal-Mart here it is.........lol








http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wal-mart-massive-plan-terrify-200816689.html


i just like the comments on this yahoo page !!!


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Does anyone else have to build that giant flag display in the entrance? Plus all the other junk corporate wants in front of the door.. 1 pallet for each softdrink vendor (P/C/7), Frito gets a double wide, 5teir shipper, A beer pallet, and a pallet of RWB M&Ms. I just want mini to reset so I can stop spending so much time in there. For a while anyway.


Find out who your market leader is for the area, For me Coke is the one who will have to build it as far as redwire is concerned. There is a tool floating around that will tell you who yours is.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 27, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Does anyone else have to build that giant flag display in the entrance? Plus all the other junk corporate wants in front of the door.. 1 pallet for each softdrink vendor (P/C/7), Frito gets a double wide, 5teir shipper, A beer pallet, and a pallet of RWB M&Ms. I just want mini to reset so I can stop spending so much time in there. For a while anyway.


We got 6 pallets of Coke and 1 pallet each of Pepsi and Dr. Pepper.

The Coke guy set his up across 2 of our black pallets. It's 4 feet tall and then about 3 cases deep at the back go up to 8 or 9 feet tall.

Just waiting for someone to play jenga with it...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 28, 2015)

ah... Pepsi & Coke, 4 cases for $10.00 will fly off the pallets, thank god its vendor !!


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a question. If you're working with food and your hair is past your shoulders, it's supposed to be in a ponytail or something right?  This is what I recall from training 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2015)

Hair should be tied or using a hat. My training was like 8 years ago. No jewelry.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a new girl with hair halfway down her back that she wears down. I mentioned it to my ETL but....crickets.
As far as jewelry, does facial piercings fall into that category? I think it's just watches, rings and bracelets.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 28, 2015)

Most food safety practices are ignored. Hats? Ignored. Gloves? Ignored many times. Come in sick? Sure. Jewelry? Ignored. The women complain about their rings being difficult to get on and off. I wear a watch. Without a watch, I'll be constantly checking my phone for the time because my tasks are very time sensitive to me.

Hair should be tightened in a bun or a pony tail, and a hat should be worn. 

Hair is one thing I haven't seen an issue with outside of Starbucks. Piercings shouldn't fall into the category of jewelry as they're semi-permanent. (Also, I'd rather a ring be in that hole in your face than to just have it open. Childish, I know.)

I would like to say that I don't understand the purpose for hats or aprons. In our jobs, we are frequently switching tasks. You can go from slicing turkey to writing on a cake and then culling apples. All of that is on your apron. Your shirt and pants likely get washed more often.

Hats don't keep hair off of food. Short hair like mine is going to fall regardless of hat or not.

I hate hats, though, so I'm biased.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 28, 2015)

Only if your t


Produce Queen said:


> I have a question. If you're working with food and your hair is past your shoulders, it's supposed to be in a ponytail or something right?  This is what I recall from training 3 yrs ago.


Only if your tls enforce it. We used to have a sbux employee with hair to her waist that was always loose. Nobody saw a problem with this...She also did some shifts at food ave.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 28, 2015)

I think you can wear studs, but no dangling earrings. The only ring that can be worn is a plain wedding band. Nothing with stones in it. I don't even think the earrings can have stones if they are allowed at all. The whole point of this is to eliminate physical hazards in food.

That's why food service approved bandages are bright blue...so you can see them in case they fall off.

Hair should be pulled back and hats or hairnets should be worn.

But all this would only be in production areas. Working out produce and culling doesn't require any special gear to my knowledge.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ours is fairly strict: hair tied back, hats & aprons while behind the counter, no extraneous jewelry (simple bands, small hoops), gloves during food prep & handling. If an ETL sees us without any of the above, they tell our TL & we can be coached.
Our SBTL takes half the aprons home at a time & washes them every week.
Nothing more unappetizing than a green apron stiff with dried mocha sauce.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> we better be worried ... i just read an article and saw a fantasy Wal-Mart here it is.........lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's going to compete with Whole Foods, and the stuff is actually organic, then that's good.

Granted, it won't actually organic so it won't compete because Walmart is cheap.




> This will be the Walmart of the future. Super centers will exist in super high traffic areas, but there is no way regional chains charging $6lb for Oscar Meyers hotdogs can compete with $1.50 at walmart. Not to mention the WalMart Express which is a gas station pharmacy convenience store.......Walmart will simply redefine retail.
> 
> For those of you haters of WalMart...THANK GOD you don't go there because it means only two or three people waiting in line instead of five. Thank You for not going.



I love this commenter who has his head up Walmart's ass.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jun 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Our SBTL takes half the aprons home at a time & washes them every week.



There's a weekly service provided by Target to wash freezer/refig jackets, jumpsuits, aprons, gloves, etc.  Should be handled by your RECV TM


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 29, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> There's a weekly service provided by Target to wash freezer/refig jackets, jumpsuits, aprons, gloves, etc.  Should be handled by your RECV TM


Every week? I'll have to ask about that. I asked my ETL and she told me to ask our PMT. They haven't been washed in months and they all smell like axe bombs went off in them.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jun 29, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Every week? I'll have to ask about that. I asked my ETL and she told me to ask our PMT. They haven't been washed in months and they all smell like axe bombs went off in them.



Might be every 2 weeks....TBH, it's one of those things I see my RECV TM do every now and then and remind them about getting the jackets in the ambient room.  They start to smell after awhile.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> There's a weekly service provided by Target to wash freezer/refig jackets, jumpsuits, aprons, gloves, etc.  Should be handled by your RECV TM


This has to not be all stores, even I want stuff washed a tl has to take it for dry cleaning.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 29, 2015)

Our dry cleaning guy comes in randomly. Usually right after we get fed up waiting and wash stuff ourselves. It's a six synth of his, I'm sure of it.

Dear HQ: you're terrible. Keep sending me stone fruit. The food bank appreciates it. When I scan an stone fruit, let's say plums, the on hand is incorrect. For a while, it was showing I had 20 when I had 4 or so. Not too big of a deal.

Now. Oh, if you could see it now. 35. 35 fucking cases of plums. The hell am I going to do with that? I'm not Smuckers. I can't make delicious jelly with this crap you are sending me. At least the counts are correct. 

120 cases of stone fruit in a week. We sell 10-15 cases a week.

Eat it.

Also, I like the fact that bagged carrots are HQ ordered, but I always made sure the petites and fixins were always full. You fail miserably at this. I'm over here flexing the salads you send me way too much of in place of the carrots we sell the hell out of.

Perhaps I should start researching and 0ing items out before they're really 0 so I can actually get stuff to sell when I need it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 29, 2015)

TPC that stone fruit to 10 cents and watch it fly out the door. Put all 120 boxes on a small pallet and open the top box for the guest put a  7 x 11 sign and shove that pallet right out in the main raceway near Pfresh.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 29, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> TPC that stone fruit to 10 cents and watch it fly out the door. Put all 120 boxes on a small pallet and open the top box for the guest put a  7 x 11 sign and shove that pallet right out in the main raceway near Pfresh.



My STL would go bonkers. I've TPC'd deeply, and know her/his limits. He/she flips out at 50%, no matter my reasoning. I could show her/him the ridiculous quantities, and it wouldn't be enough. He/She'd rather it sit in the back and rot than clearance it out and have "an ugly display." He/she believes we cater to a higher class, and simply throwing out pallets and random displays makes things look cheap. This is my hell.

I have TPC'd it, and am being very picky with what is out. So far, we're doing well with it. I think we'll end up with a lot of waste(donations) but it will work out. I'm just outraged at the sheer quantity. I simply cannot understand how such a number of cases can be pushed.


----------



## whippingboy (Jun 30, 2015)

We had a produce team member with several facial piercings that would disappear during Steritech visits so she wouldn't have to remove anything.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jun 30, 2015)

DoWork said:


> 120 cases of stone fruit in a week. We sell 10-15 cases a week.



TPC 20% off.   Be sure to put up signing.  

Stock cases on your primary checklane.  Have PMT screw in a bag holder.

Load up extra casepacks on a flatbed so front lanes can repush it.

You'll be out of stonefruit in less than 48 hours.  

TBH, I'd love to get some extra stone fruit, I'm fighting tooth and nail to get some in.


----------



## Brewhaha (Jun 30, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> There's a weekly service provided by Target to wash freezer/refig jackets, jumpsuits, aprons, gloves, etc.  Should be handled by your RECV TM



In the 4 years I have been in p fresh, not once has our jackets, suites, hats or gloves ever been washed. The pest guy found rat/mice droppings in the freezer suites the other day when some where on the ground.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2015)

We keep getting red grapes right now all red green black grapes are $1.49. Bargain priced. We have about 40 boxes of red grapes in the back and 2 shelves full.  I have also in the past TPC bananas as low as .15 each.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 30, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> We keep getting red grapes right now all red green black grapes are $1.49. Bargain priced. We have about 40 boxes of red grapes in the back and 2 shelves full.  I have also in the past TPC bananas as low as .15 each.



We are the exact opposite. I have tons of green grapes TPC'd. Reds are hard to come by. Wtf is going on with distribution?!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 30, 2015)

Our SAP order keeps arriving without essential things we've ordered on it. Something is breaking, badly, on the distribution side of Target.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 30, 2015)

Yay! Yay! We finally got Sparkling Ice in! First shipment since March


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Yay! Yay! We finally got Sparkling Ice in! First shipment since March


it's 15% off on cartwheel !!!! with TM discount and red card thats about  73 cents for 1 limit 4 per transaction.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it all varieties? I scanned a few with my phone and I thought I saw a few that weren't


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Is it all varieties? I scanned a few with my phone and I thought I saw a few that weren't


assorted flavors... I bought strawberry lemonade and black raspberry and cartwheel worked on these 2 flavors.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 30, 2015)

Only the iced teas on my Cartwheel


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Only the iced teas on my Cartwheel


Looks like only the ice teas but it is actually assorted flavor


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 30, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> Our SAP order keeps arriving without essential things we've ordered on it. Something is breaking, badly, on the distribution side of Target.


Yeah, we didn't get any strawberries in today. It always happens when they're on sale.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 30, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Yeah, we didn't get any strawberries in today. It always happens when they're on sale.



We received tons of them today. 20+ organic, 30+ regular.

It's really concerning to see the differences in regions. The supply chain is horribly off. For one store not to get any, and another to get an excessive amount, improper management comes to mind.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2015)

I've TPCed bananas to .10 each when we accidentally ordered 30 cases instead of 6. I can TPC down to 70% without much fuss from my STL. Current CTL might have fussed, but it always gets it out the door and our donation partner doesn't come enough to donate produce-so its sell it cheap and quick or not at all. Last year included .12 pears, .26 red grapefruit, .86 bags of kale and collard greens, ribs for .99/lb, and family pack pork chops for $2.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 30, 2015)

10 cents for bananas?! I'd love that.

Does anyone know if we can coupon short dated items in produce like we do in meat? Like, bagged salads, radishes, etc. I've seen other stores do it, but never seen it done at a Target. It would also help our cut fruit losses, I think.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2015)

DoWork said:


> 10 cents for bananas?! I'd love that.
> 
> Does anyone know if we can coupon short dated items in produce like we do in meat? Like, bagged salads, radishes, etc. I've seen other stores do it, but never seen it done at a Target. It would also help our cut fruit losses, I think.


We used to have produce, meat and bakery coupons, but only meat are used in stores in my district. Everything has to be TPCed according to best practice/store practice.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe it wasn't worth it, then. I would TPC, but it's usually only say 20% of my stock, so I'd be selling non-short dated product at the discounted rate, too. That's sad. I could sell some super cheap bananas instead of wasting them =/

(We need TPC capabilities on mydevices. )


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Maybe it wasn't worth it, then. I would TPC, but it's usually only say 20% of my stock, so I'd be selling non-short dated product at the discounted rate, too. That's sad. I could sell some super cheap bananas instead of wasting them =/
> 
> (We need TPC capabilities on mydevices. )


If I can't TPC an entire case of something its not worth my time. If I can discount the whole case I can tell the team TPC this one, don't push anything else until it sells through (stage it on the backstock shelf), then kill the TPC and push the new stuff. Otherwise you're discounting the wrong date/stuff.


----------



## whippingboy (Jul 1, 2015)

DoWork said:


> 10 cents for bananas?! I'd love that.
> 
> Does anyone know if we can coupon short dated items in produce like we do in meat? Like, bagged salads, radishes, etc. I've seen other stores do it, but never seen it done at a Target. It would also help our cut fruit losses, I think.


We use those stickers on del monte cut fruit, bagged salads and mirepoix/cut onions/kabob kits.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 1, 2015)

whippingboy said:


> We use those stickers on del monte cut fruit, bagged salads and mirepoix/cut onions/kabob kits.



Are they the same stickers as meat? I couldn't find them to order last I had looked.


----------



## whippingboy (Jul 1, 2015)

They look nearly the same, but the fine print says it only applies to produce.  I may be able to dig up a SAP code but you'll have to give me a couple of days.  I don't work until Saturday.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd be really grateful if you would


----------



## signingminion (Jul 1, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I'd be really grateful if you would


Check with your leaders if you've never seen them used, our district decided to stop using them and requires us to tpc instead.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 2, 2015)

not my dry room


----------



## RetailWorld (Jul 2, 2015)

DoWork said:


> 10 cents for bananas?! I'd love that.
> 
> Does anyone know if we can coupon short dated items in produce like we do in meat? Like, bagged salads, radishes, etc. I've seen other stores do it, but never seen it done at a Target. It would also help our cut fruit losses, I think.



I remember seeing those on SAP, but they specifiy they are for produce only and for Super Targets only.  Not sure what would happen if you tried it at a PFRESH store.  



coolerqueen said:


> I've TPCed bananas to .10 each when we accidentally ordered 30 cases instead of 6. I can TPC down to 70% without much fuss from my STL. Current CTL might have fussed, but it always gets it out the door and our donation partner doesn't come enough to donate produce-so its sell it cheap and quick or not at all. Last year included .12 pears, .26 red grapefruit, .86 bags of kale and collard greens, ribs for .99/lb, and family pack pork chops for $2.



Biggest "TPC Event" was MP turkeys.  We got some insane HQ pushes, so after the Christmas turkey rush, they dropped down to something like .25cents per pound.  People loved it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> not my dry room


Out-dated meats much?


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> not my dry room


Oh man, the dirty hand marks around the windows would drive me nuts.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 2, 2015)

Where's the qmos?


----------



## Kartman (Jul 2, 2015)

In the qmos locker.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 3, 2015)

Guests actually did start playing Jenga with the Coca Cola flag near the entrance the other night...The only diet coke left was part of the flag, and there were about 5 cases missing from it when I came in.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 6, 2015)

I didn't spend much time on the salesfloor when I worked in a PFresh but I don't remember there being so many pushers in use. At the super I work at now, nearly every facing for every item has a pusher which causes some crammed shelves, to the point where some things are missing a facing or the truck team throws the product in sideways. I guess what I'm asking is there a balance between a brand freezer section and one that's easy to zone?


----------



## signingminion (Jul 6, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I didn't spend much time on the salesfloor when I worked in a PFresh but I don't remember there being so many pushers in use. At the super I work at now, nearly every facing for every item has a pusher which causes some crammed shelves, to the point where some things are missing a facing or the truck team throws the product in sideways. I guess what I'm asking is there a balance between a brand freezer section and one that's easy to zone?


No. Not that I can see. We've had the pushers for everything, we currently have pushers for nothing. Both suck in their own way.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 6, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I didn't spend much time on the salesfloor when I worked in a PFresh but I don't remember there being so many pushers in use. At the super I work at now, nearly every facing for every item has a pusher which causes some crammed shelves, to the point where some things are missing a facing or the truck team throws the product in sideways. I guess what I'm asking is there a balance between a brand freezer section and one that's easy to zone?


There was a playbook for last year, I think, that basically said pushers were hurting sales. So I use them in pfresh and for top and bottom shelves in freezers. Works out so far. Plano though is damned lazy and won't adjust them if they do a reset there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the fitted rack for the frozen veggies. Looks real nice to me.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 6, 2015)

I detest pushers. Bagged items are damaged, lunch meat is often over stocked and mashed, and they create problems with capacities.

Also, it doesn't help that people tend to FIFO less often when having to deal with them.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 6, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Also, it doesn't help that people tend to FIFO less often when having to deal with them.



Which is funny to me because it's super easy to pull the pusher out and load from the back

But don't get me started on FIFO, it's nonexistent at my store. Every time I attempt to zone something, I pull out _at least_ a cart of out dates. I come in after a day off and all the near-date-milk is in the back, which is crazy because we have ramps and can stock milk from the back.

It's like they go out of their way to see how much food I throw away.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2015)

Lol. I have 2 tubs for 1 day just for donation. About 12 banana boxes full of qmos plus about 40 gallons of milk.  The homeless shelter eats better than me.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> not my dry room




Who pissed off the PA again! "I am sorry but I did not steal your printer!"


----------



## Brewhaha (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone here know how to create official 7 by 11 signs with cartwheel deals?


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 7, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone here know how to create official 7 by 11 signs with cartwheel deals?


At my store we have a word template with a generic sign that we add the info to.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone else unable to open up the Fill rate report?


----------



## peonTM (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, someone in our region qmos'd out some drapes and a 50" TV, they came up today on the sda's today, both on sales floor and back room.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 7, 2015)

I tried the 7xll's for a while and my STL really liked the idea but my DTL said no as there isn't enough budgeted to cartwheel to allow the increased usage. He also said that they'll increase the budget for offers when they decide to promote something.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys are any of you in Market seeing counts that are really wacky? Like you know you Qmos'd out a bunch of things but the system still says you have on hands and because of that you are not getting replenished? But you know your In-Stocks or whoever does your research is doing the research.

I found out today that the MyDevice isn't actually taking the items out of inventory when you use it to QMOS. Cause we have been dealing with wacky counts and no product for things and we knew we were doing the research and what we counting was correct. Cause we would get stock after I worked the drastic count that said we had 56 boxes of berries(example) I zero'd it out. After double checking that it was NOT in the store.

Confirmed today by a MySupport reply..

*Edit to add the fix is simple, use a PDA..


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

My head just exploded.  So did the MySupport say there is a fix for this pending?

Seriously how much harder can all of our jobs be made? Every single change that has been done by corporate in the last couple of years just makes it harder on us at the store.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 7, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Ok, someone in our region qmos'd out some drapes and a 50" TV, they came up today on the sda's today, both on sales floor and back room.


They didn't qmos them, some one just added an expiration date for the item. Likely from your store.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> They didn't qmos them, some one just added an expiration date for the item. Likely from your store.


Exactly.  I have an ETL LOG who does this. He thinks it's funny.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 7, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> My head just exploded.  So did the MySupport say there is a fix for this pending?
> 
> Seriously how much harder can all of our jobs be made? Every single change that has been done by corporate in the last couple of years just makes it harder on us at the store.



I didn't bother to ask. Probably when they figure why its not updating.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Does the SDA "check dates" actually qmos out stuff on the mydevice ?  Or do I need to qmos that on a PDA   So many questions. Where do I find one of these PDA's you speak of ?   There is never any in the equipment room. I'm beginning to think the equipment room is a thing of  imagination.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Does the SDA "check dates" actually qmos out stuff on the mydevice ?  Or do I need to qmos that on a PDA   So many questions. Where do I find one of these PDA's you speak of ?   There is never any in the equipment room. I'm beginning to think the equipment room is a thing of  imagination.


Yes, when using the Mydevice it tosses them. You tell it how many of the outdated item there are along with the reason (quality/outdated/sample) and then hit "toss" which is right next to the input box for the number.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 10, 2015)

peonTM said:


> Ok, someone in our region qmos'd out some drapes and a 50" TV, they came up today on the sda's today, both on sales floor and back room.



I have seen this at my store. A few gems I have heard the CTL complaining about:
-An iPhone 6
-Some books
-A microwave
-3 different DPCIs of pillows
-2 bras


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 13, 2015)

Was actually in the store when Steritech came for once. Market did awesome, then cafe/Starbucks not so much...Oh well, STL was happy with me.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got the internal app to do and an STL interview and I'll be PA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Just got the internal app to do and an STL interview and I'll be PA


Watch the hours. You have to zone dry market & p fresh.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Watch the hours. You have to zone dry market & p fresh.



Ive seen the PAs at my store. Not dry.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ive seen the PAs at my store. Not dry.


You will be a lucky one. Other pa's are stuck doing zone in dry market. You will work hard at it, I am sure,


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will be a lucky one. Other pa's are stuck doing zone in dry market. You will work hard at it, I am sure,



Thanks

On a side note how do you get to the internal applications on ehr


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> On a side note how do you get to the internal applications on ehr



On eHR: Along the top, there is a menu bar 'other links' > 'job postings'
You'll want the 'Job Postings (JAS: Stores Hourly, Distribution Hourly and All Clinics)' link


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Ive seen the PAs at my store. Not dry.


I'm jealous!  I'm the PA for my store. If I close I have to zone dry market, if I open my goal is to zone all the freezers and do whatever random projects my ETL/STL come up with. Good luck! Being a PA is a lot of work, but I enjoy it.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 16, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> I'm jealous!  I'm the PA for my store. If I close I have to zone dry market, if I open my goal is to zone all the freezers and do whatever random projects my ETL/STL come up with. Good luck! Being a PA is a lot of work, but I enjoy it.


Technically we are supposed to zone dry market on close and coolers/freezers for open or midday. I can't recall the last time a closer got to actually zone more than a handful of aisles though. We get pulled for everything else and by time CAFs are pushed and the floor is full, its time to go home (and run cause everyone else is waiting).


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 17, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Technically we are supposed to zone dry market on close and coolers/freezers for open or midday. I can't recall the last time a closer got to actually zone more than a handful of aisles though. We get pulled for everything else and by time CAFs are pushed and the floor is full, its time to go home (and run cause everyone else is waiting).


I can sometimes finish a dry zone (and usually get pretty close) if I'm scheduled to stay until close, but lately my store has been sending home market an hour before. :/ Market at my store gets pulled a lot. Usually besides the LOD and a TL or two I'm the only one on the floor guest service trained so I'll be back and forth all night. They really can't complain about the zone too much if they won't let us actually stay over there to do it.


----------



## BRHooligan (Jul 17, 2015)

At my store the PA is always closing out PFresh. I just started as a PA and have barely been trained to close market (first sales floor position ever) and they have had me there twice already.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 18, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> I can sometimes finish a dry zone (and usually get pretty close) if I'm scheduled to stay until close, but lately my store has been sending home market an hour before. :/ Market at my store gets pulled a lot. Usually besides the LOD and a TL or two I'm the only one on the floor guest service trained so I'll be back and forth all night. They really can't complain about the zone too much if they won't let us actually stay over there to do it.


We get pulled for electronics coverage as well as guest service, help pulling cafs, plus fitting room some nights.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm left alone, for the most part. With staffing as short as it is, I run around food areas so I'm never able to go and do anything outside of my side of the store.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 18, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Was actually in the store when Steritech came for once. Market did awesome, then cafe/Starbucks not so much...Oh well, STL was happy with me.



This is pretty much how it always is at my store


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 18, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will be a lucky one. Other pa's are stuck doing zone in dry market. You will work hard at it, I am sure,



Im about to go in for my market shift tonight ...2-8:30 and im sure the expecation will be that I get all the pulls done, milk will probably need to be pushed along with bananas, ice will probably be half empty and the entire zone will be expected to be done.  Add that to the fact most of my green racks will prob have a lot of backstock from the truck that needs to be done...should be a fun night.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Technically we are supposed to zone dry market on close and coolers/freezers for open or midday. I can't recall the last time a closer got to actually zone more than a handful of aisles though. We get pulled for everything else and by time CAFs are pushed and the floor is full, its time to go home (and run cause everyone else is waiting).



This....IDK if its just me or not but I can never actually get to zoning the whole thing because usually the zone is so crap it takes double the time it should take.  Its funny how when sometimes I close back to back the zoning the second night goes way way faster.  hmmmmm....wonder why that is

For my closing it sucks because we are usually only there til 8 or 8:30 and usually there is a working closing huddle in shoes 1/2 the time that takes 30 minutes and generally having to help everyone on the market side of the store because they cant find anyone else takes time


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm about to start kicking people in the face.. What was in the SDA today?

Back to the Future.

Do I appreciate the irony that I had to check the date on a time-based movie?
Yes
I'm just mad that I had to walk to the opposite end of the store for a technological goose chase.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 18, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm about to start kicking people in the face.. What was in the SDA today?
> 
> Back to the Future.
> 
> ...


Just hit out of stock.  Or type in the dpci and then hit ok. It doesn't matter.  You just want it out of the sda.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 18, 2015)

I just transferred to a different store and they messed up and put me on closing shifts the first week.  The first night trying to get the zone done for everything was impossible. By Thursday, I was finished early.  It helped that aisles were being reset by plano all week long, but It really really does make a huge difference if it gets done every night.  The freezers especially.  No mid-days were done this week either and apparently they usually are.  

I guess my point is that yes, being responsible for zoning dry is a lot of territory along with all the other stuff we have to do, but if it's done well consistantly, it makes such a difference.  Not to mention a good zone drives sales right?


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 18, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm about to start kicking people in the face.. What was in the SDA today?
> 
> Back to the Future.
> 
> ...


The other day I had 8 shower curtains in the SDA, today was a volleyball...


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 18, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I just transferred to a different store and they messed up and put me on closing shifts the first week.  The first night trying to get the zone done for everything was impossible. By Thursday, I was finished early.  It helped that aisles were being reset by plano all week long, but It really really does make a huge difference if it gets done every night.  The freezers especially.  No mid-days were done this week either and apparently they usually are.
> 
> I guess my point is that yes, being responsible for zoning dry is a lot of territory along with all the other stuff we have to do, but if it's done well consistantly, it makes such a difference.  Not to mention a good zone drives sales right?


Yeah. I like opening since I get out early, but I also enjoy closing multiple nights in a row because even if I only get part of the zone done I know the next time I'll get more.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 18, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Yeah. I like opening since I get out early, but I also enjoy closing multiple nights in a row because even if I only get part of the zone done I know the next time I'll get more.



Ya tonight went pretty well for my zone.  Because Plano basically changed half of dry market it seems it went pretty well.  The only aisles I didnt get to were Chips and Candy.

I would take opening over closing any chance I got though.  I hate closing with a passion.  Way more guests, always have to help with nonmarket things because NOBODY is on the floor to help them usually.  Along with people generally being more grumpy and rude.  That along with the fact all I feel like I am ever there for is to zone and push out product its just not as rewarding.  Its more of a pressure thing too.  Oh I HAVE to get this zone done, or it will look bad on me.  Not to mention everytime I close they freaking schedule me to open half the time the next day.  I had a Clopen Tu/We and have another one Tonight/Tommorow.  Also less hours for closing which sucks

I much prefer doing all the morning tasks, especially since the first half of your shift there are barely any guests in the store and IMO everyone seems a little less stressed out and relaxed.  Also idk if its just me but whenever I have to close it just puts a damper on my whole morning, just knowing I have to go to work and be there at night.  Actually having time to do projects and not have to zone half or more than half my shift is great

Basically....I hate zoning and when I work I just want to get up, knock it out and then enjoy the rest of my day.  None of these closing or Clopening shenanigans

Also tip for everyone.  I saw on Redwire something about Meat pricing and Couponing and something happening there in August, Check it out when you get the chance it was like 4 pages, but I didnt have time to go through any of it.  Sounded like we were actually keeping meat out that was expiring on the day we were open so less meat QMOS hopefully?


----------



## DoWork (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah. You'll no longer throw out meat until the day after it expires. You can no longer TPC meat. Also, couponing is done in two stages -- once on two days before the date, a higher coupon the day of. We are also getting a nice spot for all of our soon to be trashed product so the cheapo guests just have to look at one section. 

Shenanigans.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 19, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Yeah. You'll no longer throw out meat until the day after it expires. You can no longer TPC meat. Also, couponing is done in two stages -- once on two days before the date, a higher coupon the day of. We are also getting a nice spot for all of our soon to be trashed product so the cheapo guests just have to look at one section.
> 
> Shenanigans.


We never bothered with tpcing meat, always went straight to coupons.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 19, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> We never bothered with tpcing meat, always went straight to coupons.


We tpc anything $10 or higher, amd anything that doesn't sell well. Even if it's just ten cents off. Our guests will buy anything with a sign in front of it...Even if it's just "as advertised"


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 19, 2015)

Found out we are a Pilot store for a new PFresh setup, with about twice as much produce as we had before


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 19, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Found out we are a Pilot store for a new PFresh setup, with about twice as much produce as we had before



Are you getting organic produce or just more variety?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 19, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Are you getting organic produce or just more variety?



More variety, and more space for produce.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 19, 2015)

So today was fun.  Pushed out 2 tubs of produce product that had been sitting in the back since Thursday night C+S push that was never backstocked.  Manged to work out about half of it to the floor and the other half to a empty green rack which cleared some much needed space in the cooler.

Also got rid of some expired product in the produce room and items that had been sitting back there for way too long


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

We weren't supposed to be TPCing any meat that is auto ordered all this time, but when the FDC short date pushes 5 cases of chicken breast expiring in 5 days, you do what you have to. My thinking has always been I'd rather get something for it, rather than qmosing and getting nothing.  This new coupon direction will be interesting.  And a spot just for couponed meat? With the ever changing quantities of what it happens to be, chicken or beef etc, following food safety guidelines will be challenging


----------



## DoWork (Jul 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> And a spot just for couponed meat? With the ever changing quantities of what it happens to be, chicken or beef etc, following food safety guidelines will be challenging



Guest a puts the couponed pack of chicken on top of the couponed pack of hamburger meat. 

Steritech comes.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 19, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Guest a puts the couponed pack of chicken on top of the couponed pack of hamburger meat.
> 
> Steritech comes.


Or DTL for a visit....how to keep full and impactful? Who wants to flex every other day or after lunch every day. Ugh.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 19, 2015)

It could be a good idea, but I'll ask why we are getting so much product that such a spot is warranted. The auto order system is awful. It's seen in meat and produce a lot, and sometimes dairy. Whoever controls supply and pushes needs a good kick. We are being pushed product we can't sell, except at a loss. That reflects on the department. They're forcing losses on us, and I don't understand how higher ups don't see that as a problem. Surely less losses would be better for everyone. Logic alludes them.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 19, 2015)

^^Agree with all of that. If I did as poor a job of controlling my inventory at my store as they do at the FDC, I would fire myself.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 20, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Or DTL for a visit....how to keep full and impactful? Who wants to flex every other day or after lunch every day. Ugh.



Oh cmon we have all the time in the world over in Pfresh.  We are SUCH slackers..always just hanging around looking for things to do


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Oh cmon we have all the time in the world over in Pfresh.  We are SUCH slackers..always just hanging around looking for things to do


yep, just hanging in the ambient room doing nothing but eating a little qmos


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2015)

ETL-HR finally opened internal PA app.

Finally.

It's only been a few days.

It feels like weeks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> ETL-HR finally opened internal PA app.
> 
> Finally.
> 
> ...


yes we have 2 openings for PAs at my store, but still next week I have 16 hrs in hardlines ??

We have enough work for 5 Pas at my store, so why when we only have 3 PAs I cannot get 40 hrs scheduled in Consumables ?  
When we get 5 PAs full time i guess you will schedule me only 1 day as a PA .... WTF.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 20, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> yes we have 2 openings for PAs at my store, but still next week I have 16 hrs in hardlines ??
> 
> We have enough work for 5 Pas at my store, so why when we only have 3 PAs I cannot get 40 hrs scheduled in Consumables ?
> When we get 5 PAs full time i guess you will schedule me only 1 day as a PA .... WTF.


Do you know what the actual allotment for hours is? We only had 14 a day for almost a year...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope I don't know the allotment of hours  just know that we are going to allocate 5 PAs now there are 2 openings.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 20, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Nope I don't know the allotment of hours  just know that we are going to allocate 5 PAs now there are 2 openings.


5 PAs with two full shifts a day is only 112 hours. Which is less than three people at the full forty. I know we are usually always trying to train new talent for Market but not as actual PAs cause we don't have the payroll for that man premium hours.

Back when I had 20hrs a day allotted we had two PAs who worked forty hours each in market and I worked three full days (truck) plus two in Plano or Pricing.

Maybe people's availability is causing the need for more people to fill less hours? Or they are trying to keep everyone under the minimum hours to provide benefits?


----------



## DoWork (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure why they would do it for benefits at a store level. At a corporate level, I could understand. I, and two PA's I know are the only ones at our Supers. We have bountiful hours, but our teams do not. I'd be curious if they were planning on making changes(promotions or reassignments.)

Or maybe they're doing as you suspect. Again, I don't see the gain of it at store level unless payroll is a super serious issue at the store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2015)

Less pay out for spot.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2015)

I FOUND THE MOLDIEST CUCUMBER EVER TODAY. IT HAD WHITE FUZZ ON IT.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I FOUND THE MOLDIEST CUCUMBER EVER TODAY. IT HAD WHITE FUZZ ON IT.



Wait til some asshole throws shit behind the slats. Found some squash that predated Lincoln back there last time. Looked like a dried chili.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 20, 2015)

Did anyone see the survey on Redwire about HQ auto ordering and it's effectiveness? It's to be taken by Food TL and/or Food ETL.  Really wish we PA's were taking it since we are the ones with the hands on knowledge of it.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 20, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Do you know what the actual allotment for hours is? We only had 14 a day for almost a year...



This seems to be what we have been at for the past year or two..its BS...especially when they expect us to do C+S push and backstock our own stuff most of the time.  Along with doing 30 minute opening and closing working huddles and being the TMs guests come to the most because NOBODY is on that side of the store for help.  Also doesnt help my Pfresh is in the front of the store and our backroom is at the other end and we have to go through seasonal and mini seasonal to get to it


----------



## signingminion (Jul 20, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> This seems to be what we have been at for the past year or two..its BS...especially when they expect us to do C+S push and backstock our own stuff most of the time.  Along with doing 30 minute opening and closing working huddles and being the TMs guests come to the most because NOBODY is on that side of the store for help.  Also doesnt help my Pfresh is in the front of the store and our backroom is at the other end and we have to go through seasonal and mini seasonal to get to it


Ditto. I'm not sure where they squeezed hours from this past six months, but it's awesome to have a mid shift again.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 20, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Ditto. I'm not sure where they squeezed hours from this past six months, but it's awesome to have a mid shift again.



I dont remember the last time we had a mid shift.  We had them during busy holiday times a few years and then this past year and I believe even last year it was just regular schedule even during the holidays


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 21, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Did anyone see the survey on Redwire about HQ auto ordering and it's effectiveness? It's to be taken by Food TL and/or Food ETL.  Really wish we PA's were taking it since we are the ones with the hands on knowledge of it.



I took it for my team lead...

I wish there was an option for... LOL.. when asked if HQ ordered produce saves me time...


----------



## DoWork (Jul 21, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I took it for my team lead...
> 
> I wish there was an option for... LOL.. when asked if HQ ordered produce saves me time...



It does in some cases. Sometimes they don't send shit to fill, so you just flex and walk away like a badass.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 21, 2015)

DoWork said:


> It does in some cases. Sometimes they don't send shit to fill, so you just flex and walk away like a badass.


I always walk away like a badass...Lol.


----------



## peonTM (Jul 21, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Did anyone see the survey on Redwire about HQ auto ordering and it's effectiveness? It's to be taken by Food TL and/or Food ETL.  Really wish we PA's were taking it since we are the ones with the hands on knowledge of it.


I seen it and left a copy in my CTL mailbox, I wish we were the PAs were taking it too, they never send enough fresh meats and salads, and now that they took over the 211 cut fruit and bagged veggies, that 3 foot section is looking like we're going out of business.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Did anyone else get a lot of new dairy products cheese yogurts specialty milks.  We got 3 pallets of extra new product today. Thanks FDC.  We flexed a lot of yogurt creamers and specialty milk. Already have the pumpkin spice creamers in.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else get a lot of new dairy products cheese yogurts specialty milks.  We got 3 pallets of extra new product today. Thanks FDC.  We flexed a lot of yogurt creamers and specialty milk. Already have the pumpkin spice creamers in.


Pumpkin spice already?! I'm not ready for that.


----------



## RetailWorld (Jul 21, 2015)

Dairy wall is going through some major changes....again.  Lots of new stuff came in for us over the last 2 trucks.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2015)

PUMPKIN SPICE YAAAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## DoWork (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh Jesus. That FAB bullshit is going to be a constant battle with the hours we have.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2015)

...I keep finding stuff that's ridiculously out of date.

I don't think people actually do the cull.

Dairy needs to reset so I can actually go through absolutely everything and make sure it's all good. I don't think pog will do it.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> ...I keep finding stuff that's ridiculously out of date.
> 
> I don't think people actually do the cull.
> 
> Dairy needs to reset so I can actually go through absolutely everything and make sure it's all good. I don't think pog will do it.


Freshness Friday we did warm juice...found the farmers pick with 8/26/2014. Yummy.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 26, 2015)

Did anyone get their $4 and $5 coupons to start the new meat couponing malarky this week? They didn't show up in my store yet. 
Can't wait to see how long it takes to re-train everyone about when to pull the meat off the floor. And now uncooked bacon and sausage are to be couponed? 
You just know whoever came up with this plan at corporate got a huge bonus.  "We'll save so much money in qmos'd meat. So what if it takes TM's longer to cull and guests notice meat dated the same day is on the SF."


----------



## DoWork (Jul 26, 2015)

I've noticed a decrease in QMOS in meat since we started couponing two days earlier. It's more work, but less losses is a win for everyone. I'm thankful we have a lot of budget shoppers who look for that kind of stuff. 

We still have not received the high dollar coupons, same as you.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2015)

No 5 dollar coupons yet  we have been qmosing less ever since hq sends us less meat.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> No 5 dollar coupons yet  we have been qmosing less ever since hq sends us less meat.



We've been getting the opposite. We've been hammered with meat, deli, and produce. Dairy, not so much. Essentially, everything auto ordered in those three departments, we've been getting 2x that with the exception of a few items like salads or carrots. I won't complain, as I hate not having product.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 27, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Oh Jesus. That FAB bullshit is going to be a constant battle with the hours we have.



We set ours this morning, I like the change as it means will likely have twice as much produce on the floor, and twice as much less in the backroom.

I do expect our morning culls to take about twice as long however.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 27, 2015)

What is FAB?


----------



## DoWork (Jul 27, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We set ours this morning, I like the change as it means will likely have twice as much produce on the floor, and twice as much less in the backroom.
> 
> I do expect our morning culls to take about twice as long however.



Were you able to get it done in the allotted time? Were you pushed product like the packet said? I kind of like the idea, but it's going to be a lot of culling and waste. Sure, product may sit in the back, but it's cool in there, and less susceptible to rot like it will be on the floor. Stone fruit is going to be a loss leader. 

@Produce Queen, it's a new set up that requires us to put product underneath tables to create a visual of freshness in produce.  We will be keeping more product on hand, in general. BEP could tell you much more.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> What is FAB?


Its a new Pilot for some PFresh stores, doubled the size of our produce table, while separating bakery into two different sections making the Bakery table smaller..

We have about twice as much produce on the floor in PFresh than we did before, with new fresh herbs to choose from.
FAB is just Targets terrible acronym for this new Pilot. It seems as though a lot of our usually seasonal items will be here to stay, (Mangos/Pineapples/Grapefruits etc).

We know have a full 8 feet for just bagged Salads as well, which actually looks quite nicer. All of the Naked Drinks, etc. have moved to a new permanent front End Cap as well.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 27, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Its a new Pilot for some PFresh stores, doubled the size of our produce table, while separating bakery into two different sections making the Bakery table smaller..
> 
> We have about twice as much produce on the floor in PFresh than we did before, with new fresh herbs to choose from.
> FAB is just Targets terrible acronym for this new Pilot. It seems as though a lot of our usually seasonal items will be here to stay, (Mangos/Pineapples/Grapefruits etc).
> ...


We aren't piloting FAB, but our promo endcap is permanently the suja juices along with a lot of other fancy juices and coffees, we have 8 feet of salads, the naked juices/kombucha/bolt house is our produce lead-in, and we carry the tropical fruit year round. We've had most of these changes for somewhere between 6 months and a year now.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 27, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> We aren't piloting FAB, but our promo endcap is permanently the suja juices along with a lot of other fancy juices and coffees, we have 8 feet of salads, the naked juices/kombucha/bolt house is our produce lead-in, and we carry the tropical fruit year round. We've had most of these changes for somewhere between 6 months and a year now.



Naked/Kombucha/Bolthouse is now permanently and end cap for and is no longer our lead in (which is nice, two less Sales planners I have to do). I'd imagine the tropical fruit depends on your location as Pineapples/Mangos, etc I would imagine would sell better in a place such as Florida in the Winter than a Northern State.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Did anyone get their $4 and $5 coupons to start the new meat couponing malarky this week? They didn't show up in my store yet.
> Can't wait to see how long it takes to re-train everyone about when to pull the meat off the floor. And now uncooked bacon and sausage are to be couponed?
> You just know whoever came up with this plan at corporate got a huge bonus.  "We'll save so much money in qmos'd meat. So what if it takes TM's longer to cull and guests notice meat dated the same day is on the SF."


No coupons yet for my store. I asked my TL but she hadn't heard anything yet either.


----------



## peonTM (Jul 27, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I've noticed a decrease in QMOS in meat since we started couponing two days earlier. It's more work, but less losses is a win for everyone. I'm thankful we have a lot of budget shoppers who look for that kind of stuff.
> 
> We still have not received the high dollar coupons, same as you.


I've also noticed a decrease in fresh meat qmos. We've have received the coupons.

I wish they would use coupons for the produce, to decrease the waste of food.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 27, 2015)

peonTM said:


> I've also noticed a decrease in fresh meat qmos. We've have received the coupons.
> 
> I wish they would use coupons for the produce, to decrease the waste of food.



I agree. Previous team members tell me it's a waste of time -- no one buys expiring produce, but I'd like to see it for myself.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 27, 2015)

I heard our coupons cane in, but have yet to see them used.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 28, 2015)

I FORGOT TO PRDER STRAWBERRIES TODAY SHIT


----------



## DoWork (Jul 28, 2015)

Flex with salads, possibly hams.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 28, 2015)

nah i figured it'd be best to find consumables TL on facebook and tell her.

I got a "bye felicia" in response


----------



## oath2order (Jul 28, 2015)

They did the milk transition today and I for one am glad all the shit is finally on one pog


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone else have those green triangle shaped aisle boards? This past transition split up my olive oil and vinager and their listed on the same insert. There's a couple more that I would like to acquire to reduce guest confusion. I nor my signing ninja know how to order these.


----------



## rrll (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi! I worked in Market as a Market TM member for two years (though I did pretty much everything the PA did without the pay.) I'm looking for some advice from PA's who have gone through team lead interviews. I was hired recently at Kmart in hardlines and they just got moved up an org chart and added a grocery team lead and I applied so I was just hoping to bounce some situations I had in mind for the interview to make sure I was on point and maybe some you used. Also maybe some of the questions you were asked during your interview (if you remember them. I did a search for kmart team lead questions and wasn't able to find much, so even if I was able to get an idea of some questions they might ask.)


----------



## compostguy (Jul 29, 2015)

They did the milk transition at my store yesterday, and it looked nice and full  -- lots of Silk Cashew Milk (Plain, Chocolate, and Vanilla).

Today's C+S meat pallet featured five boxes of new meats -- I suppose they're going to be doing a revision in meat soon (what with the "Manager's Special" Space and $4/$5 coupons for fresh meat markdowns).  For anyone who cares:

268-12-0006  Cajun-Style Beef Steaks
268-12-0007  Teriyaki Beef Steaks
268-12-0008  Bourbon Barbecue Seasoned Beef Steaks
268-12-0009  Basil Pesto Chicken Breasts
268-12-0010  Honey Sriracha Chicken Breasts

They were all six per case.

And we're finally caught up with composting...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2015)

compostguy said:


> They did the milk transition at my store yesterday, and it looked nice and full  -- lots of Silk Cashew Milk (Plain, Chocolate, and Vanilla).
> 
> Today's C+S meat pallet featured five boxes of new meats -- I suppose they're going to be doing a revision in meat soon (what with the "Manager's Special" Space and $4/$5 coupons for fresh meat markdowns).  For anyone who cares:
> 
> ...



They are, I think in both meat meat and deli meat


----------



## indigo25 (Aug 5, 2015)

compostguy said:


> They did the milk transition at my store yesterday, and it looked nice and full  -- lots of Silk Cashew Milk (Plain, Chocolate, and Vanilla).
> 
> Today's C+S meat pallet featured five boxes of new meats -- I suppose they're going to be doing a revision in meat soon (what with the "Manager's Special" Space and $4/$5 coupons for fresh meat markdowns).  For anyone who cares:
> 
> ...


We got the new beef steaks, but not the new chicken. No one ever really buys those meats in the bag from what I have noticed. People complain it's not enough meat for the price.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2015)

Nobody buys the goddamn Archer Farm meat according to my TL. She tells me to coupon Archer Farm meats as soon as we get them.

What do you guys suggest is the best way to go about solving the issue of the freezer always being full? Get people to push the cart and make them backstock it? As soon as I actually get changed as PA in the system (Gotta talk to HR tomorrow to get the ball rolling because I think my STL is trying to fuck me over by not actually getting me coded as PA) I want to solve the freezer issue and try to make it not happen in the future.

On a side note, what week do the freezer revisions happen?


----------



## DoWork (Aug 5, 2015)

Push it and back stock it the same day. Make sure research is done thoroughly. I've had to do EXF batches several times to reduce inventory.

I've been known to grab a PDA and LOCU Waco's every other month or so just to push product and get some date rotation going. Works great for produce and lunch meat. We call it The Purge: Target.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Push it and back stock it the same day. Make sure research is done thoroughly. I've had to do EXF batches several times to reduce inventory.
> 
> I've been known to grab a PDA and LOCU Waco's every other month or so just to push product and get some date rotation going. Works great for produce and lunch meat. We call it The Purge: Target.



Produce and lunch meat is easy. Those are in the coolers and I have no trouble with those.

I just mean the freezy freezer. Bakery and all that. I have no trouble with bakery stuff, they put it in the wacos near the door, I just need advice on how to actually work on a system with the backroom TL that would help minimize all the backstock being left over.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 5, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Produce and lunch meat is easy. Those are in the coolers and I have no trouble with those.
> 
> I just mean the freezy freezer. Bakery and all that. I have no trouble with bakery stuff, they put it in the wacos near the door, I just need advice on how to actually work on a system with the backroom TL that would help minimize all the backstock being left over.


Bitch, bitch, then bitch some more.

I managed the hassle by getting with the CTL, ETL-ge, ETL-log, Instocks TL, and Flow TL. CTL, ETL-ge and ETL-Log and I decided on a plan for who was responsible for each type of push and backstock. Then we communicated it to the other TLs and followed up behind the crews working to remind them what part of the cycle was their job. This is how we split the responsibility (I have one PA/market TM assigned the C&S push/backstock and a flow c&S crew for the rest):
flow c&s pushes frozen and dairy autofill daily (except bakery) and backstocks it, backroom backstocks from CAFs
market tm pushes frozen bakery auto as well as meat/deli and produce, backroom backstocks it
the market c&S tm pushes and backstocks  the frozen bakery, fresh meat and produce, they also backstock the deli

What usually happens is I remind whatever tl opened to push the autos on non-C&S days. We push ours, and backstock anything in the meat and produce coolers. If that doesn't help I offer the STL a tour of the freezer along with how many days its been in there, and suddenly its gone by the next morning.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2015)

Interesting. For us, we have one guy who does the autos, the opener and closer of market takes care of any cafs. Closing backroom does cooler backstock if they get the chance/if they work hard enough and feel like it.

Coolers *always* get done at some point.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2015)

Open case is easy to back stock our location labels are on the wacos.  We take the empty wacos out on 1 metro about 8 then take  out a back stock metro and sto sto sto outside the freezer. Go back in and put the full wacos in the correct spot.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2015)

I can't POSSIBLY imagine why the twp freezer pallets arent fitting in the freezer today. Hm.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2015)

We got our 3 freezer pallets in our freezer and we also have 2 pallets of ice in there too.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone's store have the old 3-way navigation signs.. The huge green triangle with 6 inserts? I'm desperately trying to find numbers for new inserts but I'm beginning to think they're phasing them out. I can only find the part number for the blank inserts. I know for a fact all of our canoes are no longer made so I'm kind of hoping I can fight for new overheads. The new metal boxes look pretty cool.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Does anyone's store have the old 3-way navigation signs.. The huge green triangle with 6 inserts? I'm desperately trying to find numbers for new inserts but I'm beginning to think they're phasing them out. I can only find the part number for the blank inserts. I know for a fact all of our canoes are no longer made so I'm kind of hoping I can fight for new overheads. The new metal boxes look pretty cool.



The market triangle signs?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 6, 2015)

yup. There's a few that I really need (like splitting olive oil and vinegar into two signs) and some that I'd like for commonly asked about things.


----------



## indigo25 (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone have advice on dealing with vendor product on cartwheel? (Right now my biggest problems are soda and oreos). This last week the vendors didn't know until after their orders were put in that their products would be heavily couponed on cartwheel and were pretty bummed about missed sales. Is the earliest we can find out when the new deals pop up in the app? I'd like to help my vendors stay green.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 6, 2015)

Actually, I think HQ has been dropping the ball on some of these cartwheel deals. I didn't get the signs for Frito Lay until Tuesday after the deal started. My DPS rep received a little info on his deal so soda wasn't a total surprise. Oreos on the other hand, I nor my Nabisco guy got any info before hand and he's had a heck of a time getting Oreos in the door (especially Thins) so I felt really bad for him.

_Very rarely_, I've seen a news blip on workbench about a few deals but definitely nothing about the vendor stuff.

Corporate guys! If you're reading this, tell us about these things! PLEASE!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 6, 2015)

HQ will have to product in stores to support cartwheel.   Last year  we didn't have toys or electronic  items that could support  the demand.   With the 12 packs and 2 liters district  Stl was wanting to give the vendors additional  displays.   I was told on a Thursday .  I had gotten 2 of 3 deliveries already  and the 3rd had issues  at their warehouse.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 7, 2015)

Spot corp has been listing the cartwheel specials on Sunday via workbench for the last 3 weeks in a row. It's better than nothing.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2015)

On ehr the page where ypu request a day off, it says "primary job". If Im PA itll say that right?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 9, 2015)

I have not seen that one!


----------



## Brewhaha (Aug 10, 2015)

As most of you who work in p fresh know, we had to change how we display the top shelf of our meat section so the product will face up instead of on the products back (aka how they were designed to be) so they can be reflected on those mirrors.

For whatever reason, my STL wants ALL meat to face up. That means pork chops, chicken, steaks and ground beef will all slide down to the bottom of the package with all the "juices" of the product. This of course will make people not because it doesnt look right and it damages the product (over time). What is funnier, people are pushing over capacity as well.

How do I approach my stl about just facing up the top shelf only and not the rest of the shelves?
Or am I overrating?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 10, 2015)

"Best Practice" sometimes needs to be overlooked. 
And sometimes we need to follow our own judgement. 
Just politely tell her next time she is in her local grocery store, see how they stack their meats.  

You will be qmosing more meat cause of damages.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 10, 2015)

It was only ever supposed to be the top shelf. I told my STL the blood draining down was going to be problematic and after a couple of days and faced with the evidence, we stopped.

See if you can look up the original pictures of what it was supposed to look like.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 10, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> As most of you who work in p fresh know, we had to change how we display the top shelf of our meat section so the product will face up instead of on the products back (aka how they were designed to be) so they can be reflected on those mirrors.
> 
> For whatever reason, my STL wants ALL meat to face up. That means pork chops, chicken, steaks and ground beef will all slide down to the bottom of the package with all the "juices" of the product. This of course will make people not because it doesnt look right and it damages the product (over time). What is funnier, people are pushing over capacity as well.
> 
> ...



People are also putting things in upside down. Why, I don't know. It irks me.

You're right, though. The product does look bad. We only put one kind of hamburger meat facing up like that, and guests always reach over it. I would understand on the top shelf, but the lower shelves are perfectly visible to most people from a distance.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 10, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> It was only ever supposed to be the top shelf. I told my STL the blood draining down was going to be problematic and after a couple of days and faced with the evidence, we stopped.
> 
> See if you can look up the original pictures of what it was supposed to look like.


POG shows ONLY the top shelf faced standing up. Comments for the packet on zoning pfresh said only the top shelf should be stood up, all other should be flat with pictures of "yes" versus "no".

I haven't been over there in a bit, but I doubt its changed much. We have new packs of ground beef that are vacuum packed though, so its not an issue for us anymore on the beef.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2015)

Theres no fooking produce where the fook is the produce??? nobody FILLED BANANAS


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Theres no fooking produce where the fook is the produce??? nobody FILLED BANANAS


Those bloody apes !!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Those bloody apes !!


Ironically lol


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2015)

It was so empty in produce thougb. Morning cull was basically looking at the 4 or 5 of each fruit and moving on


----------



## DoWork (Aug 11, 2015)

That can become a common occurrence. Other ETL's love to steal food team members away for their own crap. Pitch a fit and have a chat with the closer. I'm sure there's a logical explanation!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2015)

At least the milk vendor finally sent us msrket pantry 2% gallons. They'll finally sell.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2015)

Went to pick up milk today & the price was WAY up - like $1.50 over what our nearest competitor charges. wtf?


----------



## indigo25 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ugh, our food truck didn't show up this morning. Even if it got here we won't really have people to work it until Thursday. >_>


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Went to pick up milk today & the price was WAY up - like $1.50 over what our nearest competitor charges. wtf?


PFresh? For some reason milk and eggs skyrocketed at the area PFreshes but didn't move at my store.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2015)

I deepculled yogurt and produce today.

We kept getting guest complaints about dates in yogurt.

Clearly people cannot be trusted to push correctly.

I added expiration dates to all of bakery and yogurt and produce in the MyDevice because I'm lazy and I can automate the process of culling a good chunk of the department >.>

I'm deep-culling the meat and butter tomorrow and couponing all the meat.

kill me.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2015)

The dairy pallet fell over the other day


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 16, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dayum.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 17, 2015)

Well at least the shrink wrap held it together...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2015)

No the shrink wrap broke

Find me the flow TM who thought leaving ice cream in a three tier in the dry room was a good idea so I can smack their head with a rusty pipe


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 17, 2015)

ice cream goes in the sink please along with leaking milk and anything else that may leak


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I deepculled yogurt and produce today.
> 
> We kept getting guest complaints about dates in yogurt.
> 
> ...



Careful with this,

I think there is a cap, either the number of DPCI's that can drop or the number of locations. (which means some.. Important dates (like in Dry Market) etc.. could be dropped from the task list.
I would totally short-date yogurt tho.

I have never seen my SDA larger than 49(25SF24BR). Unless the front lanes are involved...
I'll never forget openning the SDA one morning to see "number of tasks 128"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2015)

Did anyone notice how unstable the pallet was? I would take some stuff off or have a tm hold it up, till we got to the floor.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did anyone notice how unstable the pallet was? I would take some stuff off or have a tm hold it up, till we got to the floor.



They had to have...I would hope.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Dayum.


Daaaaayo!  Daylight come and me wanna go home....  (We had a music student who could belt this out, also harmonica. Target Flow Team Blues.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 17, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Careful with this,
> 
> I think there is a cap, either the number of DPCI's that can drop or the number of locations. (which means some.. Important dates (like in Dry Market) etc.. could be dropped from the task list.
> I would totally short-date yogurt tho.
> ...


Three weeks straight...don't remind me. My old man finally had a lightbulb moment for why I do the sda before open...


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 18, 2015)

Is anyone else tired of mac and cheese yet? DC sent me a whole pallet of the stuff for one of the doors but I didn't have enough of the pallet left to warrant taking a spot on Sunday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2015)

No extra Mac & cheese here


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh really? It's on the front of the ad wrap here.. Buy 10 @ $1 each and get a $5 gift card. I'm burning through it so I'm considering robbing a neighbor store that has way more than they need


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2015)

Market opener today did shit.

Push anything? Nah

Break down banana pallet? Nah

Do order? Lol no

Milk? Nope


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2015)

Why hasnt flow pushed any of tbe autofills for daoryor frozen

No fucking accountability for these peoe i swear


----------



## signingminion (Aug 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Why hasnt flow pushed any of tbe autofills for daoryor frozen
> 
> No fucking accountability for these peoe i swear


Nope. This is why they offered me signing. I bitched till it was done or I could get them to agree to be accountable for nothing getting done.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Why hasnt flow pushed any of tbe autofills for daoryor frozen
> 
> No fucking accountability for these peoe i swear


Just wait til Q4 and the days when flow doesn't even push the food truck at all.


----------



## jenna (Aug 18, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Just wait til Q4 and the days when flow doesn't even push the food truck at all.



QFT  Already happening in my store.

Smart huddle, or Mkt TL, or POG to the rescue.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Just wait til Q4 and the days when flow doesn't even push the food truck at all.



well I'm not about to push the entire thing


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2015)

We had 3 tms scheduled on Sunday to do a 1000 piece FDC truck. There were 4 pallets left on Monday. Smart huddled 1 pallet of dairy on Monday. 1 tm worked out 1 freezer pallet in 5 hrs. Which left 2 freezer pallets for Tuesday on top of another 1000 piece truck. We got Tuesday's truck finished with 5 tms   But those 2 pallets of freezer from Sunday are still in the freezer. They are in the back and couldn't get to them with the 2 pallets that came in on Tuesday.   This week has been crazy and it's only half over or half left.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2015)

Red wire update for my storeat least

We will be ordering cut fruit and vegetables again


----------



## signingminion (Aug 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Red wire update for my storeat least
> 
> We will be ordering cut fruit and vegetables again


Than heavens that's over. So many open spaces filled with baby carrots...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Than heavens that's over. So many open spaces filled with baby carrots...



Make sure to research!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Make sure to research!!!


i research and some times qmos to zero !!


----------



## signingminion (Aug 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Make sure to research!!!


We were. Numbers were correct but they just didn't send enough anyway.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 19, 2015)

GJ guys, I am guessing we all voted "no" on that Survey, as obviously it worked in our favor, faster than probably anything Spot has ever done.


----------



## Brewhaha (Aug 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Red wire update for my storeat least
> 
> We will be ordering cut fruit and vegetables again



Didnt get a chance to see this. Does this include salads?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 19, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Didnt get a chance to see this. Does this include salads?



I don't believe so, although with our new PFAB (god i hate saying this) reset, allowing us to order Salads would do wonders.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 20, 2015)

Let me order juices. I won't fuck around and send one case of 8 per week of our best selling, non-chocolatey drink, Green Machine. Tired of flexing over that empty spot.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 20, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Let me order juices. I won't fuck around and send one case of 8 per week of our best selling, non-chocolatey drink, Green Machine. Tired of flexing over that empty spot.



Blue Machine for me


----------



## DoWork (Aug 20, 2015)

Blue machine might sell six in a week. Green sells that in a week day. One Saturday, we received three cases, and all 24 were gone by Sunday evening.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone ever boyght mamma chia or kombucha


----------



## signingminion (Aug 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Has anyone ever boyght mamma chia or kombucha


Yes, but not from spot. I brew my own kombucha.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 20, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Didnt get a chance to see this. Does this include salads?


There was a second RW for us that said bagged salads will be store order. We're a super so I don't know if it will be chain wide or not.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 20, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> There was a second RW for us that said bagged salads will be store order. We're a super so I don't know if it will be chain wide or not.


Man I wish they would go back to letting us order meat.  I'm sending in an OTL increase request for ground beef, but I'd so much rather be allowed to order it.  
I haven't heard that salads are changing back so your Super theory is likely accurate.  I am very glad about veggies and fruit though.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 20, 2015)

The auto order system was terrible when there was not reason for it to be so. It's a very simple process. The fact that they can't nail something like this is scary.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Has anyone ever boyght mamma chia or kombucha


I bought kombucha once but I found that it tasted too yeasty.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Has anyone ever boyght mamma chia or kombucha



The guest population at my store is supposedly full of health nuts, but I don't recall ever seeing them come through the lanes when cashing.


----------



## Brewhaha (Aug 21, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I don't believe so, although with our new PFAB (god i hate saying this) reset, allowing us to order Salads would do wonders.



So the redwire did say we would be order at least 50 cut fruit and vegetables again. Does anyone know exactly which items they are referring too?


----------



## whippingboy (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm at a super and we've always had to order our salads.  HQ can't seem to nail autofill for carrots, though.. no matter how much we research.  As for FAB, it was nixxed in our store - the STL hated it.  Didn't make sense to double orders of tomatoes and stone fruit if we'll end up qmos-ing it anyway.  And the flies are a bitch this year.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2015)

anyone read this article 200 tons of food destroyed ...  WTF ??
Forbidden food, put in prison ??

200 tons of food are being destroyed on the Belarusian-Russian border. Russia announced its own sanctions against the food, imported from the EU, US and Canada. Local Belarusian teenagers were hired to do the deed. After they threw all the peaches out, they were bulldozed over. Besides peaches,  there were also nectarines and grapes. Eating the forbidden food is against the law in Russia, and those who do so can be tried and sent to prison.







READ the whole story here:

http://imgur.com/gallery/8joWH

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ts-russia-destroys-tons-banned-food/31333793/

hhm destroy food from EU but it's ok to wear a T-shirt that says England on it ??


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone read this article 200 tons of food destroyed ...  WTF ??
> Forbidden food, put in prison ??
> 
> 200 tons of food are being destroyed on the Belarusian-Russian border. Russia announced its own sanctions against the food, imported from the EU, US and Canada. Local Belarusian teenagers were hired to do the deed. After they threw all the peaches out, they were bulldozed over. Besides peaches,  there were also nectarines and grapes. Eating the forbidden food is against the law in Russia, and those who do so can be tried and sent to prison.
> ...



try them for crimes against humanity


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone read this article 200 tons of food destroyed ...  WTF ??
> Forbidden food, put in prison ??
> 
> 200 tons of food are being destroyed on the Belarusian-Russian border. Russia announced its own sanctions against the food, imported from the EU, US and Canada. Local Belarusian teenagers were hired to do the deed. After they threw all the peaches out, they were bulldozed over. Besides peaches,  there were also nectarines and grapes. Eating the forbidden food is against the law in Russia, and those who do so can be tried and sent to prison.
> ...



I just can't.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 21, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> So the redwire did say we would be order at least 50 cut fruit and vegetables again. Does anyone know exactly which items they are referring too?


Was there an attachment for departments. It's likely whatever depts got cut last time.


Deli Ninja said:


> I bought kombucha once but I found that it tasted too yeasty.


It may depend on how old the scooby is and what it was fed....sweetener as well as teas.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Has anyone ever boyght mamma chia or kombucha



I have had both. Kombucha is not as horrible but is an acquired tasted; if I keep on drinking it, I could get used to it. Mamma Chia is delicious though; Raspberry Lemonade is the best! It's pretty much a fruit drink with chia seeds; sweet and a bit jello like.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2015)

I had 5 banana boxes full of expired yogurts tonight.  Since the reset all the new yogurts came in at the same time and are expiring now. I sure wish we had more team members to notice this sooner so we could of TPC'd them.  Oh well at least I can donate them to a good cause.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I had 5 banana boxes full of expired yogurts tonight.  Since the reset all the new yogurts came in at the same time and are expiring now. I sure wish we had more team members to notice this sooner so we could of TPC'd them.  Oh well at least I can donate them to a good cause.



I was told we can't TPC dairy


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 21, 2015)

You can TPC anything.  You add it to an exsisting corporate generated sale.  Different function than "create TPC"


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 21, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I had 5 banana boxes full of expired yogurts tonight.  Since the reset all the new yogurts came in at the same time and are expiring now. I sure wish we had more team members to notice this sooner so we could of TPC'd them.  Oh well at least I can donate them to a good cause.


I walked by my dairy QMOS bin and saw that it was full (Chobani has a vendor that comes in every Friday and pulls his own stuff) and I got kind of furious. Since my FDC guys don't care about dates, I often don't notice dates until they drop in the SDA or a guest points the expired product out to me. I guess I'll have to be on the lookout next time I have a reset.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 21, 2015)

Beware of lunch meat expiration dates. With the back to school pushes and the July's 4'th grilling bonanza, there is a lot of expired product if not rotated properly.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 21, 2015)

Our main meat guy is great with dates (and someone in our district is really heavy with D210 short dates) so we rarely miss anything.
I'm so glad he's back from LOA


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2015)

We just got a new date gun for bakery


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 22, 2015)

Now if it only came already loaded.  Good luck spending an hour loading it lol. Ours has expiration stickers all over it.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 22, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Now if it only came already loaded.  Good luck spending an hour loading it lol. Ours has expiration stickers all over it.


Unless the model changed I can load it in five minutes or less.


----------



## EndymeChaser (Aug 22, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Unless the model changed I can load it in five minutes or less.



Same here. In my state, it was law that you had to price sticker every item that was for sale. So in my last job, we refilled them every other day. It's no longer law, but I can still refill a price gun in my sleep.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 22, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Now if it only came already loaded.  Good luck spending an hour loading it lol. Ours has expiration stickers all over it.



Refresher on loading the Monarch guns: http://www.thebreakroom.org/threads...icket-gun-while-pushing-market-backroom.6857/


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2015)

I would like to thank Hr for only scheduling 4 TMs on Saturdays FDC truck and still only scheduling 4 TMs on Sunday's FDC truck.  Yes we get back to back FDC trucks every weekend. Both trucks were 1,000 piece trucks about 10 pallets each day.  As of Monday morning we have 4 pallets left all freezer.  And no one did any back stocking.   So 6 metros in dairy and 6 metros in the freezer and 1 metro of lunch meat lunchables all need back stock.   We get the next FDC truck tomorrow Tuesday.  I need more help.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 24, 2015)

As per the new meat coupon process, were supposed to coupon sausage and bacon. While I was off, evidently a cashier couldn't get the coupon to scan for a pack of the SB sausages. It wouldn't apply to it. Anyone have this, or similar problems?


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 24, 2015)

DoWork said:


> As per the new meat coupon process, were supposed to coupon sausage and bacon. While I was off, evidently a cashier couldn't get the coupon to scan for a pack of the SB sausages. It wouldn't apply to it. Anyone have this, or similar problems?


I don't think sausage was included on the list. Just the bacon.

Edit: I re-read the instructions and I was incorrect, sausage is on there so I don't know why the coupon didn't work.  You could MySupport it.


----------



## Archghost (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello, I've almost been with Target for a year. I stocked dry goods for a while and later on worked on food trucks. I got addicted, so I then wanted to try out Market which I don't regret. I'd just like to thank you guys for the heads up on the yogurt.
*----------------------------------------------------------*
The empty space was all of the new yogurt I took off. I also took off some exolution that came in expired, then qmosed an entire box that was on my pulls.





*----------------------------------------------------------*




This is all of it, not much, but still worth the time.
*----------------------------------------------------------*

Due to this happening, and me checking out the SDA's to find more expired yogurt I was all like, "Okay, I'll have to fix this." So, I deep culled the entire yogurt section to fill up half of a three tier. It kind of sucks because that means hardly anyone was rotating, and out dated merchandise was going out. I guess now I have to communicate it more to make sure that it doesn't happen again. It was a lot of hard work, but it was worth it.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 25, 2015)

Archghost said:


> Hello, I've almost been with Target for a year. I stocked dry goods for a while and later on worked on food trucks. I got addicted, so I then wanted to try out Market which I don't regret. I'd just like to thank you guys for the heads up on the yogurt.
> *----------------------------------------------------------*
> The empty space was all of the new yogurt I took off. I also took off some exolution that came in expired, then qmosed an entire box that was on my pulls.
> 
> ...


When I'm bored I short date a four foot section. Or a shelf. If you've got just enough time before break/heading home to get work done but not enough to start a project or push a caf short date a section. Or if the opener pissed me off I short dated checks candy.

Even now that I'm not in market even we 4x4 or do freshness Friday I short date. In four years I was probably the only one to add dates at our store.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 25, 2015)

Archghost said:


> Hello, I've almost been with Target for a year. I stocked dry goods for a while and later on worked on food trucks. I got addicted, so I then wanted to try out Market which I don't regret. I'd just like to thank you guys for the heads up on the yogurt.
> *----------------------------------------------------------*
> The empty space was all of the new yogurt I took off. I also took off some exolution that came in expired, then qmosed an entire box that was on my pulls.
> 
> ...



I feel bad, because everyone of us felt like you in market at one time, until we realized no one else really cares, and they won't give you the time/help to get these problems solved.

Good job though, I would like to have someone like you in my market.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Team!

Since we're talking yogurt, a lot of Simply Balanced stuff went this week too! The next two weeks are going to be rough over there so I'm planning on making time on the next two mondays to deep cull the new stuff (Noticed a bunch of Aug 31 and Sep 05).

May your eye be keen and your 'MOS be empty.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

I just went through and short dated every single yogurt DPCI recently.  Gave me some piece of mind.  Still so many areas I wish I could get to.  Lately I've been finding tons of outdates on the beverage wall for Simply Balanced.  Sure wish there was a way that all food items were automatically put into the SDA.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 25, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I just went through and short dated every single yogurt DPCI recently.  Gave me some piece of mind.  Still so many areas I wish I could get to.  Lately I've been finding tons of outdates on the beverage wall for Simply Balanced.  Sure wish there was a way that all food items were automatically put into the SDA.


Corporate can add entire sections. Checklane candy....every day for two weeks.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

Corporate adds it in when a large quantity of something is QMOS'd and that is helpful, but always after the stuff has expired already generally.  Better than nothing, but it just seems like the expiration dates are likely imbedded somewhere in the UPC codes (?) and could be picked up electronically and imput into the SDA.  I don't know exactly but it just seems like we are under-utilizing technology for this issue somehow.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I just went through and short dated every single yogurt DPCI recently.


OMG I wish I had this kind of time! Between keeping my encaps full, dealing with vendors and 3 smart huddles a day and running up to the lanes every 20 minutes (It doesn't even sound like a lot but it was enough to keep me busy ALL DAY) , I can't focus this much time on a task. If I could have a half way decent truck team, I could be miles ahead of where I am now :v


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> OMG I wish I had this kind of time! Between keeping my encaps full, dealing with vendors and 3 smart huddles a day and running up to the lanes every 20 minutes (It doesn't even sound like a lot but it was enough to keep me busy ALL DAY) , I can't focus this much time on a task. If I could have a half way decent truck team, I could be miles ahead of where I am now :v


I didn't really have time, but it had just been reset and FIfo'd and there wasn't going to be a better chance.


----------



## Archghost (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, I think a few of my team don't care, or do care but get fed up with management because they take them away from their duties to get carts, go to the check lanes and such for a long period of time. That then leaves closing market full CAF's because morning didn't get time to work them out. A bit stressful to try to complete everything on time then because we still have to complete our zone. I do enjoy it though, but could get to me at times because I'm not sure if the zone is up to par.

 Other than that, I did come across a lot of August 20th-31 dates on the yogurt. So, I just went along and short dated everything within 30 days while pulling off the expired just to make it accurate.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Corporate adds it in when a large quantity of something is QMOS'd and that is helpful, but always after the stuff has expired already generally.  Better than nothing, but it just seems like the expiration dates are likely imbeded somewhere in the UPC codes (?) and could be picked up electronically and imput into the SDA.  I don't know exactly but it just seems like we are under-utilizing technology for this issue somehow.


It seems like we should have the technology by now but considering all of our equipment can read 2D barcodes, it would be cool if they could use them on products and incorporate expiration dates on everything. I could definitely see this technology coming in the future but the problem is that every company uses a different code for their products date! In order for this to work, there would have to be some kind of standardization across the board (which is something that needs to happen already). I was looking at monster 4 packs today and their code is something like MYYDD but it's the manufacture date. How is someone from Target supposed to know how long Monster can be on the shelf beyond bottling?


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

That reminds me of when a SRTL pulled all the locally brewed beer because a guest said it expired.   It was the manufactured date.  It's made seasonally. Duh. I laughed and laughed.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I was looking at monster 4 packs today and their code is something like MYYDD but it's the manufacture date. How is someone from Target supposed to know how long Monster can be on the shelf beyond bottling?


 Maybe ask your Monster Rep.  It's probably 6 monthes or 1 year.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Maybe ask your Monster Rep.  It's probably 6 monthes or 1 year.


My Coke rep was standing right next to me when I was trying to figure it out.. He had to look it up and pull up his calendar to decode it. Fingers got involved and it got weird. He also disagrees with their date system >_>


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> My Coke rep was standing right next to me when I was trying to figure it out.. He had to look it up and pull up his calendar to decode it. Fingers got involved and it got weird. He also disagrees with their date system >_>


----------



## signingminion (Aug 25, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> That reminds me of when a SRTL pulled all the locally brewed beer because a guest said it expired.   It was the manufactured date.  It's made seasonally. Duh. I laughed and laughed.


Every jelly belly in the store. Manufactured on, then best by. Silly pog tm thought she was being helpful....


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Aug 26, 2015)

I've gotten to the point where if I find anything out of date, I'll short date it for the next day so it can also pull it out of the backroom.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes it is cause of the reset last month and all the new yogurt came in with the same expiration date which is right around now or last week.  I have just qmosd everything one day at a time.  Evolution yogurts 1 day then the stoney field seeds, grains another day, then the activia 4 packs the next day.  Toss, Toss, Toss ... my donate guy loves me he comes every day with a big smile on his face.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2015)

Archghost said:


> Hello, I've almost been with Target for a year. I stocked dry goods for a while and later on worked on food trucks. I got addicted, so I then wanted to try out Market which I don't regret. I'd just like to thank you guys for the heads up on the yogurt.
> *----------------------------------------------------------*
> The empty space was all of the new yogurt I took off. I also took off some exolution that came in expired, then qmosed an entire box that was on my pulls.
> 
> ...





you forgot the evolutions they went on August 22 or 23 !!!
I had 5 banana boxes for my donate guy last week.
I also took all the simply balance yogurts that are in the shape of the fage yogurts off they expired too !!!  get them out of your backroom too !!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2015)

funny signs ....


----------



## Archghost (Aug 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> you forgot the evolutions they went on August 22 or 23 !!!


Yeah, I took a week vacation and came back to open on Tuesday and found all of this stuff. So, when I was bored on the vacation I just viewed this thread to see what to look for when I came back lol. It does make me sad every time I do find stuff that has expired a week or two ago, or any expired because someone could get sick if they bought one of the items.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm refusing to actually properly push freezer. It all goes to the floor and it will look like shit until backroom learns to fucking backstock the truck.

I'm training people the same way


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm refusing to actually properly push freezer. It all goes to the floor and it will look like shit until backroom learns to fucking backstock the truck.
> 
> I'm training people the same way


Glad you don't work at my store.  Wait you don't even work at your store either.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 27, 2015)

Dat attitude tho


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm refusing to actually properly push freezer. It all goes to the floor and it will look like shit until backroom learns to fucking backstock the truck.
> 
> I'm training people the same way



That's not gonna help. If you're not pushing the product to the floor, you're not selling the product.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 27, 2015)

Be part of the solution.


----------



## Pilly18 (Aug 27, 2015)

Was told there will be a new fdc delivery schedule coming in Oct. One week is our current schedule (Su,Tu,W,F), and the next is different (Don't remember the days), and they flip flop back and forth. My etl is already dreading scheduling people for this new set up.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2015)

FDC trucks on the weekends are not very productive   We get a FDC  truck every Tuesday thurs and sat and  sun. On the weekends it is too busy with guest to be pushing dairy freezer and produce but it's Target.

My ideal days for a FDC truck is Monday Tuesday Thursday and Friday. Come on Hardlines ETL wake up and change our delivery days it cannot be that hard to do ?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm refusing to actually properly push freezer. It all goes to the floor and it will look like shit until backroom learns to fucking backstock the truck.
> 
> I'm training people the same way



The best way to make them learn is to do your damn job...

And shoot Massive amounts of freezer research so that you can show them exactly why it is important to backstock...

especially in the freezer.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 27, 2015)

Did anyone else's 2lb shredded cheese go cheap as hell? $2.59!

Corporate put out a RW to verify they were scanning the same as the label (which they were)but considering we would take like a $2 loss per bag, I went ahead and pulled them and mysupported it.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 27, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> That's not gonna help. If you're not pushing the product to the floor, you're not selling the product.



I think he/she meant they were pushing ALL THE PRODUX! until they back-stocked the freezer.

Either way, when BR pisses me off I remind them just who orders the Turkey's in my store (As well as wears the pants, since BR can wear shorts in my store).


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I think he/she meant they were pushing ALL THE PRODUX! until they back-stocked the freezer.
> 
> Either way, when BR pisses me off I remind them just who orders the Turkey's in my store (As well as wears the pants, since BR can wear shorts in my store).



I mean, I have to push it all since they won't fucking backstock it. I have no idea why we keep get two freezer pallets.


Also, he


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Did anyone else's 2lb shredded cheese go cheap as hell? $2.59!
> 
> Corporate put out a RW to verify they were scanning the same as the label (which they were)but considering we would take like a $2 loss per bag, I went ahead and pulled them and mysupported it.


Yes pricing bought some and said that it may go up once the my support goes through


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Did anyone else's 2lb shredded cheese go cheap as hell? $2.59!
> 
> Corporate put out a RW to verify they were scanning the same as the label (which they were)but considering we would take like a $2 loss per bag, I went ahead and pulled them and mysupported it.



WELP I'M BUYING SOME CHEESE TOMORROW


----------



## DoWork (Aug 27, 2015)

God damn you to the pits of hell, if it exists, distribution center. 

This week's trucks, pushed produce:

26 cases of plums
11 cases of oranges
13 cases of tomatillos
15 cases of honey dews 
12 cases of Greek Cesar salad that expires in 4 days
14 cases of the ugliest black grapes I've ever seen. They're fucking raisins. 

Fuck you. Eat shit. Get your shit together. I hope my STL tears into you.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2015)

Someone in tuesday didnt do the order

This weekend will be brutal


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Someone in tuesday didnt do the order
> 
> This weekend will be brutal


good thing its not labor day weekend


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 28, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> good thing its not labor day weekend



True that

I have a few Market Questions for all of you...My store is lower volume and we do 3 C+S/3 flow trucks a week.  Market schedule usually 6-1:30 opener...2-8:30 closer and dry market + coolers/freezers are required to be zoned.

Question 1.  Do you have to backstock your morning AND evening pulls?  Whether I open or close I have to backstock the pulls from autofills.  Apparently somehow it became markets job to do this and backroom doesnt have to?  I also do the backroom portion of "Check Dates"

Question 2.  Does your C+S push team push on the night the product comes in?  We receive our trucks on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday(Flow is M,W,F) so their shifts are only 3 1/2 to 4 hours long.  They usually have the C+S push team come in from 3:30-7 or 7:30 and are expected to not only push all of it but backstock it as well.  
As an example we had a 550 piece truck with 5 people working 3:30-7 last night. 

Question 2B....Is it reasonable to expect them to push and backstock all of it in that ammount of time given they still have to take a break cutting it down to almost 3 hours as well as moving around guests and helping guest during the 3-4 hours we are most busy.  They also print monarch labels with the date received and write the date product expires on the front.

Question 3.  When you are working during C+S do you have to help them as much as possible?  When I close on those push nights I pretty much have to make sure pulls are done by 3 or so and then backstock all of them so we have all clean green racks for C+S to use.  I also set the line up for breakdown and join in to help with that plus push.  I usually also push out and do bakery and meat by myself.   I dont feel this is that fair because it takes up almost 10 hours from market workcenter to help with C+S.  For the week we only get about 90 hours TOTAL for Pfresh.  Helping C+S literally chews up about 10% of market hours for the week.

Question 4.  Do you have to push out Mcclane Candy all by yourself?  Our Mcclane Candy comes in thursday night and the leadership somehow came up with the brilliant idea that Pfresh/Market team should be responsible for pushing it all out.  Friday morning opener usually has to do this and when I have done it, its taken nearly 2 hours or so because our candy is right next to seasonal and sporting goods so I always get pulled away to help guests or help with vendor stuff or backup or whatever else.

Question 5.  Are any of your Pharmacy Backup Trained?  I was basically forced by leadership to be certified to backup pharmacy because they thought it would be a good idea if I was.  First night I worked after getting trained officially back there was backing up for 2 hours throughout the night.  Apparently hardly any of the leadership team is trained back there so when I have to close...guess who is the only one that can backup.  Oh, thats right, me!  Not like I have anything else going on in market or anything.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2015)

1. i don't backstock

2. Idk

3. Kind of

4. Lol no

5. Lol no


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 28, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> True that
> 
> I have a few Market Questions for all of you...My store is lower volume and we do 3 C+S/3 flow trucks a week.  Market schedule usually 6-1:30 opener...2-8:30 closer and dry market + coolers/freezers are required to be zoned.
> 
> ...



I have had to push "Christmas McClane" which is McClane on crack alone before...

2 Pallets as tall of me of small boxes of candy, yay.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 28, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I have had to push "Christmas McClane" which is McClane on crack alone before...
> 
> 2 Pallets as tall of me of small boxes of candy, yay.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2015)

They backstocked the freezer today and just burned the cafs that came up.

I dove in with a cart all the way to the back of the freezer and pulled ice. I think I reached critical mass on how much ice can fit on a three-tier.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> They backstocked the freezer today and just burned the cafs that came up.
> 
> I dove in with a cart all the way to the back of the freezer and pulled ice. I think I reached critical mass on how much ice can fit on a three-tier.


I would put in the front & home location to the max. I know your pain.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 28, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would put in the front & home location to the max. I knowe your pain.


Fill the bunker to the max. Use some space  where your ice goes   Get it out of the back room freezer and it will sell


----------



## DoWork (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm just going to ask because I'm curious. Does anyone care about losses? If you do, do you do anything besides trying to control them? I've been thinking about doing my own reports and analysis since the given tools are terrible. I know, it's silly becaus of the low pay, but I want to better understand where we're losing money and how one may go about fixing it.

I ask if you care because no one at my store does. It's all about whether we have product to fill the shelves or not. Waste is an after thought.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

Stores are not being held accountable for their losses for about 1 1/2 - 2 years.  I'm not sure why, but am guessing it's something to do with the additional FDC that started around that time.  
It's still something I take into account though.  Hard to control a lot of it because honestly, the quality of product from the FDC vs C&S is so much lower.  Not to mention all the push we now get.  
Were you around when we used to have a metric for our TPC % of sales?


----------



## DoWork (Aug 28, 2015)

No I was not. That would be a metric I would be interested in, though. Even if stores aren't held accountable for losses, the waste we see daily seems like something that could be somewhat fixed, with the exception of dairy and meat. Regardless, i would like to be able to speak to my ETL and STL just to show them the needless hemorrhagic get of money food departments are having.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll also add, this new FAB set has made things much worse for produce. So much product on the floor.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I'll also add, this new FAB set has made things much worse for produce. So much product on the floor.


Yes that FAB thing sounds extremely wasteful.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 28, 2015)

It is. Prior to the set, we would toss away maybe 20 avocados in a week. That's a daily average now. Bananas are the same. It's a beautiful look, but the waste is horrid. We can't reduce the product because of DTL and STL expectations. That's one of my motivations for investigating and documenting losses.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

The only report left is the QMOS tool that I know of.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2015)

They backstocked freezer yesterday and today theyre still burning all batches god bless


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 29, 2015)

Our PFAB Reset hasn't really created that much more Waste for us actually..

Our Produce Sales are up about 25% for the month since we reset tho

Grapes are up 150% all alone..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 29, 2015)

My new etl has no concept of pfresh.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 29, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Our PFAB Reset hasn't really created that much more Waste for us actually..
> 
> Our Produce Sales are up about 25% for the month since we reset tho
> 
> Grapes are up 150% all alone..



Sales of many items have gone up, but I'm not sold that it's the set doing it. I think BTS has interfered with the true numbers. Also, grapes have been on sale for the last two weeks, and will be going on sale again soon.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Sales of many items have gone up, but I'm not sold that it's the set doing it. I think BTS has interfered with the true numbers. Also, grapes have been on sale for the last two weeks, and will be going on sale again soon.



I looked at our numbers two weeks ago out of curiosity for the month (I wanted a bigger sample sizes so sales such as these wouldn't have as much of a footprint) 

Everything for us was through the roof, (besides bakery, which expectedly tanked). One of our biggest positives was fresh meat, which surprises the hell out of me.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 29, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I looked at our numbers two weeks ago out of curiosity for the month (I wanted a bigger sample sizes so sales such as these wouldn't have as much of a footprint)
> 
> Everything for us was through the roof, (besides bakery, which expectedly tanked). One of our biggest positives was fresh meat, which surprises the hell out of me.



That's fantastic. Have you set your meat clearance spot yet? I've yet to see anything about it since the original paperwork came in.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> That's fantastic. Have you set your meat clearance spot yet? I've yet to see anything about it since the original paperwork came in.



Right now it is just an empty space (lol) where we flex either highly couponed or an excess amount of meat. Anyone know if we are supposed to have any signing or anything for it (lol?)


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

No signing that I've heard of.
I'm not a fan of this section.  One day it's couponed chicken, the next couponed beef, potential  cross contamination at it's best.
Nobody seems to care though.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 29, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> No signing that I've heard of.
> I'm not a fan of this section.  One day it's couponed chicken, the next couponed beef, potential  cross contamination at it's best.
> Nobody seems to care though.



It passed our Steritech test, but only because he didn't know there was chicken there the day before.

I was biting my nails hoping he got the memo that we now keep meat up to the sell by date.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Aug 30, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> No signing that I've heard of.
> I'm not a fan of this section.  One day it's couponed chicken, the next couponed beef, potential  cross contamination at it's best.
> Nobody seems to care though.


We just flex everything over so that couponed product can stay with its own kind.


----------



## DoWork (Aug 30, 2015)

Food is getting raped this weekend.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 30, 2015)

I managed to get ad done and 5 vallies zoned before the end of my shift so hopefully my people can meet me the other way and make it look good.

Aparently we have a huge visit this week so the next few days will be, as my STL put it, very brutal. Can't wait!


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 30, 2015)

Also

Thanks cooperate for sending these in the same stack:





(The correct sign has the typos!)
I got all my soda signed with the signs on the right before realizing the price was wrong!


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 30, 2015)

The 4 for $11? Isn't that what's in the Ad Circular?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 30, 2015)

Ours is 4/$12


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Also
> 
> Thanks cooperate for sending these in the same stack:
> 
> ...


The one on the right is the correct price...


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Ours is 4/$12


Must be a regional thing.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 31, 2015)

Now that has to bee regional cause ours is 4 for $10.00 lowest price of the year. We had 6 pallets of this in seasonal where back to school was


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 31, 2015)

I seems like for soda they will send the signs for every region and you have to sort through until you find yours.
I remember having to throw out dozens of flavors of soda we didn't carry (grape-pineapple really?).


----------



## signingminion (Aug 31, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I seems like for soda they will send the signs for every region and you have to sort through until you find yours.
> I remember having to throw out dozens of flavors of soda we didn't carry (grape-pineapple really?).


I hate this #wantmypibb


----------



## indigo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> True that
> 
> 
> 1. I don't backstock.
> ...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 31, 2015)

It had picture coke with Pepsi. Shaking my head...


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 31, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Now that has to bee regional cause ours is 4 for $10.00 lowest price of the year. We had 6 pallets of this in seasonal where back to school was


I'll take some of that!


----------



## signingminion (Aug 31, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It had picture coke with Pepsi. Shaking my head...


All brands is the text below it.

Soda prices are always regional due to bottlers. Heck in Maine Dr pepper is bottled by Pepsi and in NH is bottled by coke, but sometimes it runs its own sales because Dr pepper/Snapple is the licensing agency.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone else get a shitload of horizon half gallon milks on the truck this week??  I bet there is an endcap that sets next week with milk.   Yeah guest never look for milk on an endcap it just expires.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2015)

I came in today to milk coolers with a ton of quarts, a handful of skim and whole mp/lehigh half gallons, and 3 skim lehigh gallons.

Also no strawberries or grapes, and a single box of bananas in the backroom.

It was a very busy weekend. Milk vendor's first pallet went straight to the floor, all of it, and the second was half-full and has about 10 crates left.

Go figure it was STL opening day


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 1, 2015)

Made my first huge Ordering mistake ><

Didn't order Green Grapes, because I didn't realize ALL the labels on our floor were flexed for Red Grapes...


----------



## DoWork (Sep 1, 2015)

Order guide for the win!


----------



## signingminion (Sep 1, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Made my first huge Ordering mistake ><
> 
> Didn't order Green Grapes, because I didn't realize ALL the labels on our floor were flexed for Red Grapes...


No cover up labels? Could be worse.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2015)

I always use the plastic flip labels on things.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I always use the plastic flip labels on things.


Who has time for those plastic flip labels really.
we had 14 pallets of a Pfresh truck delivered Tuesday and have 3 pallets of Milk delivered today Wednesday. 

Another Pfresh truck probably 12 to 14 pallets coming on Thursday, no time to rest !!!!!!!!

and We only have 5 TMs pushing the Pfresh truck and 1 PA scheduled


----------



## signingminion (Sep 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> *Who has time for those plastic flip labels really.*
> we had 14 pallets of a Pfresh truck delivered Tuesday and have 3 pallets of Milk delivered today Wednesday.
> 
> Another Pfresh truck probably 12 to 14 pallets coming on Thursday, no time to rest !!!!!!!!
> ...


Nobody with that attitude... 

Part of the cull. Not really taking more than a minute or two for my lv. But if I don't prioritize the things that keep the process going, then it breaks faster.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Nobody with that attitude...
> 
> Part of the cull. Not really taking more than a minute or two for my lv. But if I don't prioritize the things that keep the process going, then it breaks faster.


So sorry you're right I appoligize  I'll find someone or myself to put up the flip labels.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So sorry you're right I appoligize  I'll find someone or myself to put up the flip labels.


The week the boys didn't use flip labels I had yogurt where the berries went. I had to prioritize things or I didn't the rest of the day moving merchandise. Some days I wonder if they even look where they put stuff.

I can only imagine how much worse it is at a high volume. It took lots of pushing to get my way. But the proof was hard to argue with.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2015)

I DEEPZONED A FREEZER AISLE AND RESEARCHED AND PULLED IT.

STL has mandated that on the day the truck is backstocked, the freezer and dairy CAFs are to be burned so I thought it was an excellent time to start zoning the freezer.

There are so many of those fucking Amy's frozen meals and Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines I couldn't finish the aisle.

What ice cream is vendor owned? I know Nestle is, but what brands does Nestle encompass? Also is Haagen Daaz vendor or naw


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I DEEPZONED A FREEZER AISLE AND RESEARCHED AND PULLED IT.
> 
> STL has mandated that on the day the truck is backstocked, the freezer and dairy CAFs are to be burned so I thought it was an excellent time to start zoning the freezer.
> 
> ...


Haaden Dazs is vendor owned.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Haaden Dazs is vendor owned.



Good I'm not touching it


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Good I'm not touching it


Make sure they give credit for expired product,


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2015)

I put it in the bins in receiving


----------



## signingminion (Sep 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I DEEPZONED A FREEZER AISLE AND RESEARCHED AND PULLED IT.
> 
> STL has mandated that on the day the truck is backstocked, the freezer and dairy CAFs are to be burned so I thought it was an excellent time to start zoning the freezer.
> 
> ...


My nestle vendor does edys, haagen, wonka, and those frutare bars. Plus some pizza brand.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> There are so many of those fucking Amy's frozen meals and Smart Ones and Lean Cuisines I couldn't finish the aisle.



It used to be much worse; at one time the whole aisle was LC and Smart Ones (maybe three or four years ago). When they condensed them like they have now, it cut my time in the aisle by at least a 1/3rd.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 3, 2015)

daninnj said:


> It used to be much worse; at one time the whole aisle was LC and Smart Ones (maybe three or four years ago). When they condensed them like they have now, it cut my time in the aisle by at least a 1/3rd.


We had pushers on every one back then. The new stl hated them and it's been chaos ever since.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2015)

signingminion said:


> We had pushers on every one back then. The new stl hated them and it's been chaos ever since.


Fallin fallin. They all fall down


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if we have to be a TL or above now to view the sales report details? On workbench I used to be able to view departments and have them broken down pretty well (fruits down to grapes/berries/etc), but when I tried to under the myperformance page where they moved it to it doesn't show anything. I can only look at the red and green heat map. I need it to work on some projects, but am bummed I might have to wait until next week to start.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2015)

You may want to change your status on workbench to cover logistics & food. That may help you.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 3, 2015)

I use sales report from my favorites.  Sales report, put in the store # and then you can dig into deparments by day, month or ytd.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Fallin fallin. They all fall down



I used to hate when it was the whole aisle...can never get anything to stand up, just a pain in the butt and took FOREVER to zone


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 3, 2015)

So we have a 570 piece truck and have 4 TMs scheduled from 3:30-7 to do it.

They have to:

Break down each pallet and put it on flatbeds.  Line is opposite side of the store from where Pfresh is.  Our pfresh backroom coolers are on the other side of the store in the backroom so taking it from the coolers to the line to breakdown and then to put back in coolers to retemp does take SOME time espeically since the aisles between the line and coolers are about the size of 1 pallet of space and sometimes you have to move shit just to get through.

Take care of all the cardboard.  1-2 cages usually
Print Barcodes for each full case that cant be pushed. Write the expiration date on front if it is not clearly visible allready. If there is transition mark it and set it aside on another vehicle
Help any guests during our busiest time of the day since they are here during that heavy dinner rush.  (4pm-8pm)
Backstock EVERYTHING
Take a break so its more like almost 3 hours total to do it all.

How rediculous of an expectation is that?  Is my team just slow?  They usually get the push done no problem but usually have to clean up everything to end their shift and have tons of backstock left when they are scheduled off


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 3, 2015)

That's completely ridiculous @pfreshdude 
You need appox 1 TM per 100 cases just to push.  Backstocking all of that takes about 4-5 hrs. Trying to work and help guests during peak hrs too? And keep adherence to temperature rules?  
You're not set up to succeed.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 3, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> That's completely ridiculous @pfreshdude
> You need appox 1 TM per 100 cases just to push.  Backstocking all of that takes about 4-5 hrs. Trying to work and help guests during peak hrs too? And keep adherence to temperature rules?
> You're not set up to succeed.



Tell that to the ETL LOG or TL BR....All I get is ...well they just need to work faster and stop goofing around blah blah blah....The store closest to us got a 270 something piece truck today.  Of course they will finish and have it backstocked they have about half as much to push out and probably have the same ammount of hours.  My ETL Log once said we were using more hours than any other store in the area.  I was like well...do those stores also have their C+S team backstock everything AND label everything AND set aside transition AND write the dates on the box AND take care of their cardboard and sometimes make a bail.  Do they have more TMS pushing it from OTHER workcenters that dont count against them.

All I want to do is what the responsibilites are for the push team and how many hours target things they need per piece.  Im sure there is something like that for flow right.  You have X ammount of pieces it should take Y ammount of hours?  They have to have something like this for C+S right?


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 3, 2015)

Look up best practice I guess.  I remember in the training when we were remodeling the guidlines were 8-12 TM's with half of them breaking off to backstock after about 4 hrs. Don't remember that being contingent on an amount of cases, but just a guidline.  We've never ever, in either store I've worked at, had that many TM's working the truck except maybe the very 1st couple of orders after the remodel years ago.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2015)

My store today we had a 995 piece pfresh truck. We had 5 TMs to push all and bcode and back stock all  They worked 5 1/2 hours from 8 am to 1:30 pm, very busy with guest after 12 noon. We managed to get all pushed and left 1 metro of back stock in dairy And 4 metros in the freezer.  Our STL lets us push the whole 7 foot tall pallet straight to the floor and we grab boxes and go and push to the aisles.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 3, 2015)

We got our C&S truck today and it all just went straight into the cooler. We had a ton of stuff to do already, so besides sorting through the dairy pallet it all pushed to tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2015)

signingminion said:


> We had pushers on every one back then. The new stl hated them and it's been chaos ever since.



They're really only needed on the damned Lean Cuisines. Amy's stands up fairly well, and so does Stouffers.



Hardlinesmaster said:


> You may want to change your status on workbench to cover logistics & food. That may help you.



Note to self...


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You may want to change your status on workbench to cover logistics & food. That may help you.


I'll try that when I go in tomorrow. Thanks for the input, Hardlinesmaster and Produce Queen.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> They're really only needed on the damned Lean Cuisines. Amy's stands up fairly well, and so does Stouffers.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self...


It was lean cuisines and smart ones.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 4, 2015)

So the C+S team ended up not even touching Bakery, Produce or Meat for push and didnt backstock a single item from anything else.  The opener had to do all of it and the LOD even had the nerve to ask them to work out Mcclane Candy too...luckily they convinced the LOD that wasnt happening so instead of freshness friday they pushed out mcclane for huddle.  Something that should be so obvious to do every week on one of the huddles that I think my Leadership sometimes doesnt have a clue on how to do something effectively.

Should I talk to my ETL HR about scheduling for C+S and how basically up to at least 10% of all total market hours given  to us for the week goes to help with either C+S push or C+S backstock its BS


----------



## Archghost (Sep 5, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> So we have a 570 piece truck and have 4 TMs scheduled from 3:30-7 to do it.
> 
> They have to:
> 
> ...



Yeah, that sounds intense. To minimize going in a low temp zone by moving pallets back to the line in my store (our line is also on the other side of the back room) before we used to ask the backroom to use the crown to help us put the pallets onto a flat when we broken them down enough to fit outside of the backroom door. Soon after, a few team members that were regulars on the food truck got certified on the crown so we could just drive it all the way next to the cooler and have someone take out the pallet with a pallet jack so that the perosn with the crown could lift it, and put it onto a flat with a wooden pallet on the flat. Makes it a whole lot easier, and quicker. Other than that, our store doesn't really barcode the produce, but we did in the past and I want to try to do that again to make it easier on the back room. However, there's a certain app in RFapps where you can print out the barcode of the item with a date on it aswell which makes it handy so that we don't have to write anything on the box. For throwing the boxes, we try to do that by the end of our shift, but have been told to throw it as soon as we can or it could be cluttered. So, every so often when we're done with one pallet, someone goes to the back and throws the trash (preferable someone with a key to the baler to make it easier). Lastly, I've also had trouble with helping guests a few times. Our team then asked the STL, ETL, or LOD what to do when that happened, and they told us if it's something easy we could help them with, we could help them. If it's time consuming, the person over that department for the day could help them so we could get back to work and finish on time. I could talk more of this later, but have to get ready for my food truck soon lol


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 6, 2015)

signingminion said:


> It was lean cuisines and smart ones.


You can use the magnetic plastic thingies from electronics that are used to keep game standing up.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 6, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> You can use the magnetic plastic thingies from electronics that are used to keep game standing up.


Yup those are awesome for the freezer product


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 6, 2015)

We had a major power outage a while back and had to throw out everything. Worst day ever stocking those freezers with frozen dinners. All you had to do was breathe on them and they would all topple over.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2015)

I stg I will get out of double digit negative comp for meat frozen dairy


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 8, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Also
> 
> Thanks cooperate for sending these in the same stack:
> 
> ...



At my store, they put up both signs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






signingminion said:


> I hate this #wantmypibb



Has anyone gotten Surge at their stores yet?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 8, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Has anyone gotten Surge at their stores yet?


I had a guest call to see if we carried it.. Is it supposed to be a thing then?
*excite*


----------



## signingminion (Sep 8, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> At my store, they put up both signs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are bringing that stuff back? It came out my freshman year of college...ugh.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 8, 2015)

Surge is back, my understanding is that it is an amazon exclusive.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 8, 2015)

signingminion said:


> They are bringing that stuff back? It came out my freshman year of college...ugh.



We have Alcoholic Root Beer at my store, I had to go through like 3 MySupports so that we could sell it here... Since we started he has not been able to keep it on the shelf.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anyone have the part numbers for the little black things that go on the shelves for ice cream like Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## signingminion (Sep 8, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We have Alcoholic Root Beer at my store, I had to go through like 3 MySupports so that we could sell it here... Since we started he has not been able to keep it on the shelf.


Supply issues. Some states it's harder to get. Friend in Maine had issues, nh rarely runs out. Most stores have a pallet of Coney and a pallet of not your father's.

But it's way better than surge. Surge, like Powerade, has a derivative of wood rosin in it..yum


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone have the part numbers for the little black things that go on the shelves for ice cream like Ben & Jerry's?


No but I have like 20 of them.. If I remember, I'll see if I can find it Thursday (if someone doesn't beat me to it).



BigEyedPhish said:


> We have Alcoholic Root Beer at my store, I had to go through like 3 MySupports so that we could sell it here... Since we started he has not been able to keep it on the shelf.


You have my attention.. What's the alcohol % and who brings it in? I'm sure it's too strong for me to sell.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 9, 2015)

Is it Not Your Father's Root Beer? It tastes awesome! And is dangerous! lol

My TL and I did perishable inventory last night. We were expecting a crapload of crap on the audit but there was only one item (eachs of sweet potatoes). Yay! Fixed weight meat FTW. The stupid audit app on the PC kept on resetting the store number and not let us check anything off the counts until we logged out of WB though. Stupid thing.


----------



## MRGaW (Sep 9, 2015)

So for the past couple months or so we've had these bags of chicken in the bunker, and nearly every day I come in it's been stocked above the load limit and I have to QMOS at least two or three of them because they've half thawed. I've told my ETL about it several times and it's still happening. Even if they stock it right up flush with the load limit, guests will come by and shuffle them around and inevitably one will be poking up and end up half thawed. I hope they switch it to something else soon.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 9, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Is it Not Your Father's Root Beer? It tastes awesome! And is dangerous! lol
> 
> My TL and I did perishable inventory last night. We were expecting a crapload of crap on the audit but there was only one item (eachs of sweet potatoes). Yay! Fixed weight meat FTW. The stupid audit app on the PC kept on resetting the store number and not let us check anything off the counts until we logged out of WB though. Stupid thing.


If I recall correctly, you just can't update the audit until a certain timeframe after the last items have been scanner. Its either 15 minutes or 30.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 9, 2015)

MRGaW said:


> View attachment 1170
> So for the past couple months or so we've had these bags of chicken in the bunker, and nearly every day I come in it's been stocked above the load limit and I have to QMOS at least two or three of them because they've half thawed. I've told my ETL about it several times and it's still happening. Even if they stock it right up flush with the load limit, guests will come by and shuffle them around and inevitably one will be poking up and end up half thawed. I hope they switch it to something else soon.


Every year I do the same with a dozen turkeys. Same reason. Every. Year.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 9, 2015)

MRGaW said:


> View attachment 1170
> So for the past couple months or so we've had these bags of chicken in the bunker, and nearly every day I come in it's been stocked above the load limit and I have to QMOS at least two or three of them because they've half thawed. I've told my ETL about it several times and it's still happening. Even if they stock it right up flush with the load limit, guests will come by and shuffle them around and inevitably one will be poking up and end up half thawed. I hope they switch it to something else soon.



This is why I hate when Lunchables are in the bunker, which seems like 75% of the time. I have seem them stacked so high it is LAUGHABLE


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 9, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> LAUGHABLE


I really really hope that word play was intended. If so, you have my props


----------



## DoWork (Sep 9, 2015)

Received a case of pork chops today that were swimming in blood. Looked like a little pork island in a sea of red. All 8 packs were just nasty.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Received a case of pork chops today that were swimming in blood. Looked like a little pork island in a sea of red. All 8 packs were just nasty.


This is when we need an option in "toss" for unload trailer like in qmos on the PDAs


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2015)

We got thw videl game things for lean cuisine dammit


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, I had to buy some not your father's root beer from Kroger, my store does not carry it.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone have the part numbers for the little black things that go on the shelves for ice cream like Ben & Jerry's?


I forgot to transcribe it into a fixture number but the DPCI is 004-01-5513



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wow, I had to buy some not your father's root beer from Kroger, my store does not carry it.


What's the proof on it? It sounds like something that would do well in my store but it would have to be under 3.5% :<


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I forgot to transcribe it into a fixture number but the DPCI is 004-01-5513
> 
> 
> What's the proof on it? It sounds like something that would do well in my store but it would have to be under 3.5% :<



GOD BLESS

I'm going to put them on those stupid EVOL cups too.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 10, 2015)

Just to be clear, you are talking about the little ramp things for the 3-bite-sized snack B&J's, right?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Just to be clear, you are talking about the little ramp things for the 3-bite-sized snack B&J's, right?



they look similar to the black divider thingies on this

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5452/17839499472_286a23ab2f_z.jpg


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 10, 2015)

Shit.. I sold you wrong then. We don't use anything like that in my store. I can get you the number for white pint dividers tho


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2015)

Can I get a pic to see what those look like?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't have one on my phone so HURRAY for stock pics!






It's a solid sheet of thin plastic the length/width of a freezer shelf.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 11, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> What's the proof on it? It sounds like something that would do well in my store but it would have to be under 3.5% :<


ABV is 5.8%. 
Here is a link to find locations near you.
Small Town Brewery


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 11, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Surge is back, my understanding is that it is an amazon exclusive.








read this
Surge Is Back With A Vengeance! Coca Cola Proudly Brings Back It's 90's Hit!


----------



## RetailWorld (Sep 11, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I didn't have one on my phone so HURRAY for stock pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the ones I have at my store aren't large enough to accomdate a pint size cup.  They're originally for the yogurt.  I'll have to check SAP to see if there are different sized ones.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 11, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> I think the ones I have at my store aren't large enough to accommodate a pint size cup.  They're originally for the yogurt.  I'll have to check SAP to see if there are different sized ones.


You're right.. There's yogurt spacers and pint spacers. They look almost identical, sans the spacing. They're pretty easy to find on SAP, I think 'ice cream pint' should be enough to find them. It's ~$140 for 10  sheets for 10 shelves of pints


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 12, 2015)

You could also mysupport it. Just going under SAP and ask them for the order numbers.


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 12, 2015)

I love it when the compressors break for the coolers and they dont fix it ASAP. Then I love how they let water leak all over the floor al; day long. I love how they expect us to get our tasks done and cleaning up this water.

I also love how if the power goes out for more than 3 hours overnight when no one is in the store, that no one thinks to check the open air product. That is all


----------



## Pilly18 (Sep 12, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I love it when the compressors break for the coolers and they dont fix it ASAP. Then I love how they let water leak all over the floor al; day long. I love how they expect us to get our tasks done and cleaning up this water.
> 
> I also love how if the power goes out for more than 3 hours overnight when no one is in the store, that no one thinks to check the open air product. That is all



We've been having the leaking issue in our produce, dairy and freezer coolers. Was told it's a widespread issue and to just deal with it. A guy keeps coming out to fix it but it just happens again. Getting tough to push pallets/carts/flats over the huge hump of ice in the freezer. Not to mention the safety hazard of it all.


----------



## asidius (Sep 12, 2015)

I was scheduled for a typical backroom shift but they asked me to clock in a half hour early and do Pfresh since we didnt have a Pfresh opener.  I never did Pfresh before.  Wasn't that bad.  Stayed caught up on the pulls and just scanned outs and zoned.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2015)

Literally fuck flow team and their mental incapacity to get a fucking repack box for dairy autofills.

If their stupid ass can do it for freezer they can do it for dairy


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 13, 2015)

Pilly18 said:


> We've been having the leaking issue in our produce, dairy and freezer coolers. Was told it's a widespread issue and to just deal with it. A guy keeps coming out to fix it but it just happens again. Getting tough to push pallets/carts/flats over the huge hump of ice in the freezer. Not to mention the safety hazard of it all.



Well our leak was caused by a power outage. The compressor or whatever sucks up all the condensation broke. From the moment the power went back on Friday morning, the repair people/work order people say we have to wait 48 hours before they can send someone out. That is if it is still leaking after 48 hours. 

Very smart, let water sit around and cause mold and mildew near food. Very smart target.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 13, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Literally fuck flow team and their mental incapacity to get a fucking repack box for dairy autofills.
> 
> If their stupid ass can do it for freezer they can do it for dairy


Repack boxes for food? That's a food safety violation.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2015)

where does all the dry grocery loose items go then ?????
Soup, Betty Crocker cake mix, pasta sauce, etc, and the rest of G23 thru G40 ?

in repacks. and pallets upon pallets of grocery repacks end up in the backroom grocery area.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 13, 2015)

Dry grocery is treated differently for whatever reason. I frequently get produce shipped in repacks, but never meat or dairy.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 13, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Dry grocery is treated differently for whatever reason. I frequently get produce shipped in repacks, but never meat or dairy.


Dry is fine, refrigerated or frozen is not. Although demerch usually hours in them since its not for long.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Dry is fine, refrigerated or frozen is not. Although demerch usually hours in them since its not for long.


So it's ok to put mixed nuts in the same repack that was used previously with dishwashing soap that had leaked a little.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 13, 2015)

It makes no sense, but that's what it seems to be. I don't understand why that's allowed, but you can't store dish washing soap above the mixed nuts. It's the same thing. Oh, Target. You are a mindfuck.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2015)

So I can store 30 boxes of strawberries, that fit perfectly,  on filthy red tub that had chemicals stored on it previouly


----------



## jenna (Sep 13, 2015)

We aren't allowed to keep any food in repacks.  Has to be a "food box" or smart cart.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 13, 2015)

jenna said:


> We aren't allowed to keep any food in repacks.  Has to be a "food box" or smart cart.


I'm pretty sure this is the rule.  Of course we never have enough smart carts, not to mention chemicals get put in smart carts all the time, tho not with food.

I know we've gotten dinged by Steritech for having dry grocery food for donations in repacks, so I think it applies to any dry grocery.


----------



## jenna (Sep 13, 2015)

Food donations go into a "food box" - like a banana box - at our store.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 13, 2015)

jenna said:


> Food donations go into a "food box" - like a banana box - at our store.


Right.  Sometimes the receiver didn't feel like walking to the ambient room to get a food box and used a repack.  Steritech got her 2x in a row.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 13, 2015)

That's crazy. I haven't seen any problems with repacks and dry grocery. Steritech just walks by them. I'm now throughly confused because of how stuff often comes in repacks and what happens to dry grocery products when doing a reset.

We use banana boxes for donations as well. I've never used anything else.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 13, 2015)

Question, for the food that comes out in CAFs, especially in dry grocery, Market is supposed to push that, yes?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 13, 2015)

I think we tend to have a gentlemen's agreement with Steritech when it comes to backstock and repacks.. Is it food-safe? No. Is it avoidable? Not really. Is it long-term? Nope. It's not really a reason to make a fuss. Donations need to be in food safe boxes because it's technically an outbound shipment and that's how it's supposed to be handled. Plus, there's some banks that won't accept it if it's not in a food box.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 13, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Question, for the food that comes out in CAFs, especially in dry grocery, Market is supposed to push that, yes?


Depends on the store. We have dedicated CAF pushers but if there's a blitz, I tend to grab a market pull since I know it like the back of my hand and I can finish it super fast.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 13, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So it's ok to put mixed nuts in the same repack that was used previously with dishwashing soap that had leaked a little.


If your repack had soap leak, why wasn't it thrown out? Or why wouldn't you grab a different one?


qmosqueen said:


> So I can store 30 boxes of strawberries, that fit perfectly,  on filthy red tub that had chemicals stored on it previouly


Again, dirty tub? Do stores not wash them, at least before putting food on there? Nothing out of the case pack sits on a tub if I see it. I can't expect others to think, but I'm sure as heck not putting up with that shit on my shift. It's worth the time to do it right.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 13, 2015)

For the morning autofills, we put dry market in the white plastic bins and use those silver racks. But we also do the same with HBA, and the bins get mixed up all the time. Several of the bins have a layer of dried out shampoo caking the bottom...

For all other pulls we just put it on tubs.

We never use repack boxes in the backroom unless price change batches are huge and need to be on pallets, or softlines sends back a ton of product that hasn't set yet.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Dry is fine, refrigerated or frozen is not. Although demerch usually hours in them since its not for long.



Why not on frozen?


----------



## signingminion (Sep 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Why not on frozen?


They get squished and degraded from the moisture buildup.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm not fucking pulling anything today. I get a MyDevice for two minutes and instantly "hurr dur fucking price change needs another"

Milk can be empty, bakery table can be empty, someone else can do the order.

The lack of equipment is getting ridicilous


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Yeah I'm not fucking pulling anything today. I get a MyDevice for two minutes and instantly "hurr dur fucking price change needs another"
> 
> Milk can be empty, bakery table can be empty, someone else can do the order.
> 
> The lack of equipment is getting ridicilous



pull and fill just grab the stuff off the shelf and take to the floor.  It won't sell from the backroom and if there is no equipment there is no way
you can SUBT, so just have the BRTM get baffles and errors on their reports when they go to pull stuff not in those locations, its not your fault there is no equipment.

At least you got the product out to the sales floor to make sales !!


----------



## DoWork (Sep 17, 2015)

Just don't back stock anything if it's that frequent of a problem <_<


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah we actually full on floor and its truck day


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, lack of equipment has been a bigger problem than normal lately. Even when I come to open at 6am, I'm lucky if I get a MyDevice because they're having people come in for flow at 5:40am, or holding MyDevices back. I usually have to beg for equipment so I can do the SDA before it rolls, and then I try and hide that I have it for as long as possible until I eventually give it up after hearing "Can anyone give up a MyDevice for instocks?" 100x in 15 minutes. It's getting extremely annoying. Usually my ETL gives me theirs because they know market is pretty much the only place in the store getting a good VIBE score and they don't want us to slip.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Nah we actually full on floor and its truck day


us too we had the dairy cooler STO'd to the max and still 6 metros of yogurt back stock, nowhere to STO and its truck day more yogurt, yeah !!!

time to check dates and "Toss" and donate yogurts that will expire in the next 7 days (let's see i''ll take off the sales floor thru the 23rd.)
to make room for all this yogurt the FDC is sending us.


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 17, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> us too we had the dairy cooler STO'd to the max and still 6 metros of yogurt back stock, nowhere to STO and its truck day more yogurt, yeah !!!
> 
> time to check dates and "Toss" and donate yogurts that will expire in the next 7 days (let's see i''ll take off the sales floor thru the 23rd.)
> to make room for all this yogurt the FDC is sending us.


If it's Chobani yogurt you can send some my way.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 17, 2015)

For the new bakery set with halloween items are any of you missing the shelf life #of days on the labels? I even tried reprinting them but still nothing.  Workbench has a list but it's from December.  I just ended up using similar items or guessing for now.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 17, 2015)

Coming from a super: stone fruit is no longer store orderable. That's our front table. All of it. This is anticipation for the new set, which is ready to go, but no product yet. What do you want to bet the front table is going to look like shit for the next two weeks until we get the correct product in? It's never on time, if it comes at all. We are going to be flexing fucking potatoes on the front table until then. So little planning goes into this fuckery we call replenishment.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> For the new bakery set with halloween items are any of you missing the shelf life #of days on the labels? I even tried reprinting them but still nothing.  Workbench has a list but it's from December.  I just ended up using similar items or guessing for now.



I ran into that when pushing bakery last night. I ended up just monarching the new product with the same date as what was already on the floor.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> For the new bakery set with halloween items are any of you missing the shelf life #of days on the labels? I even tried reprinting them but still nothing.  Workbench has a list but it's from December.  I just ended up using similar items or guessing for now.



My ETL-SF found some list of all bakery items on workbench. She searched "shelf life" if I recall correctly. The result was for Super Targets, but the product is the same.

I know exactly what you're missing, it's those two things of 12 cupcakes, right?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I know exactly what you're missing, it's those two things of 12 cupcakes, right?



That is exactly what's missing at my store. Same for you, @Produce Queen?


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 18, 2015)

It was the cupcakes, which I knew are 21 days, but also small pumpkin cookies, the seasonal brownies and 2 kinds of donut holes.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 19, 2015)

Pilly18 said:


> We've been having the leaking issue in our produce, dairy and freezer coolers. Was told it's a widespread issue and to just deal with it. A guy keeps coming out to fix it but it just happens again. Getting tough to push pallets/carts/flats over the huge hump of ice in the freezer. Not to mention the safety hazard of it all.



We just had someone come out to work on our backroom freezer too.  3 of the fans stopped working and under one of them there was ice buildup from the fan all the way down to some of the bins and a lump of ice on the floor


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 19, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> Question, for the food that comes out in CAFs, especially in dry grocery, Market is supposed to push that, yes?



lol no on the dry grocery.  Not at my store.  Market is allready responsible for reshop, backstocking and pushing the morning pulls and 12-5pm pulls, zoning the entire market section and being responsible for pushing out food truck with the CS push team 3 days a week


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 19, 2015)

signingminion said:


> If your repack had soap leak, why wasn't it thrown out? Or why wouldn't you grab a different one?
> 
> Again, dirty tub? Do stores not wash them, at least before putting food on there? Nothing out of the case pack sits on a tub if I see it. I can't expect others to think, but I'm sure as heck not putting up with that shit on my shift. It's worth the time to do it right.



Washing tubs...is your store rolling in free hours?  We have a vendor who washes our carts, they were in a few weeks ago...but I have never seen anyone ever wash a tub?


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 19, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> pull and fill just grab the stuff off the shelf and take to the floor.  It won't sell from the backroom and if there is no equipment there is no way
> you can SUBT, so just have the BRTM get baffles and errors on their reports when they go to pull stuff not in those locations, its not your fault there is no equipment.
> 
> At least you got the product out to the sales floor to make sales !!



Yep this is what I do sometimes.  Cant sell product if its sitting in the backroom!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 19, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Washing tubs...is your store rolling in free hours?  We have a vendor who washes our carts, they were in a few weeks ago...but I have never seen anyone ever wash a tub?


Pmt person washes our tubs maybe once a quarter, at my store.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 19, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> So I can store 30 boxes of strawberries, that fit perfectly,  on filthy red tub that had chemicals stored on it previouly


Named one tub "old crusty". Did get it hosed though.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> It was the cupcakes, which I knew are 21 days, but also small pumpkin cookies, the seasonal brownies and 2 kinds of donut holes.



Donut holes, not Halloween themed?


----------



## signingminion (Sep 19, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Washing tubs...is your store rolling in free hours?  We have a vendor who washes our carts, they were in a few weeks ago...but I have never seen anyone ever wash a tub?


If I had to put my food in a tub without a case to hold it I would be washing it with my own two hands. We (still) have oodles of hours for market. Opener, midshift and closer. Plus a C&S person for meat/produce three days a week. Short a PA right now so more hours than we can fill. Not sure where they keep stealing them from since the rest of the salesfloor is tighter than anything.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 20, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> If it's Chobani yogurt you can send some my way.



This crap always happens when we have


signingminion said:


> If I had to put my food in a tub without a case to hold it I would be washing it with my own two hands. We (still) have oodles of hours for market. Opener, midshift and closer. Plus a C&S person for meat/produce three days a week. Short a PA right now so more hours than we can fill. Not sure where they keep stealing them from since the rest of the salesfloor is tighter than anything.



My store just automatically takes hours from market and uses them for salesfloor or whatever else.  My HR has directly told me this and it is BS.  Especially more so when you consider I or the closer have to basically be on the C+S push team for 3 1/2 to 4 hours sometimes and push out Mcclane by ourselves.  Those hours add up fast


----------



## compostguy (Sep 20, 2015)

C+S arrived late Friday, so I wasn't able to really push much produce before I had to clock out (around 1:45pm).  I had some unexpected help from someone added to the C+S team who started 12:00pm (to do a 4-hour shift).  He said he could finish the two pallets before his shift ended.  Okay.

On Saturday evening (around 8pm), I drop by the store to see how Pfresh is doing.  The area looked like crap -- shopped through, disorganized, lot of empty spots on the shelves, and not a team member in sight.  I track down the closer, who was pulled away from the produce area to push dry market CAFs.  So I take a peak in the coolers in the backroom -- not a pleasant sight.  I find the half-full pallets of produce (mainly fruits: watermelons, apples, grapes) sitting in the produce cooler, along with a full tub of produce backstock (supposedly), a shopping cart full of drinks (Suja, Naked, Bolthouse), and a 3-tier cart of unopened boxes of salads.  The ambient room had a metro rack full of bananas that hadn't been pushed plus another metro rack full of dry produce that was untouched.  In the dairy cooler, there were 2 nearly full pallets -- one full of specialty milk, juices, lemonade, and coffees, the other featured a mix of deli, yogurt, coffee creamers, and cheeses.  And the room was a mess with a couple of pallets of milk and shopping carts/3-tier carts/metro racks/flatbeds/tubs of either backstock or CAFs that haven't been touched (in weeks, seemingly).  Move to the meat cooler, and no one has pushed the meat metro rack, and there are flatbeds/tubs of backstock (of lunchmeat/Lunchables) plus CAFs and a cart of refrigerated dog/cat food from Mcclane.  And the freezer is a complete mess -- backstock all over the place, CAFs in front, to the side, and way in the back, and a pallet of ice.  So I speak to the ETL-GE who was closing LOD that evening, and later I spoke to a SFTL about the situation.

A little background:  I have a new CTL who is learning the market/Pfresh department.  I'm a PA, and there is another PA, but his hours have been cut severely due to his school schedule (he's only available to work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, and he spent all Sunday catching up on doing sales planners, so no help from him with market).  And we have a crew of 3 to 4 for C+S on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.  I told my CTL that I would take care of the "U", freeing the C+S team to focus solely on pushing dairy and freezer.  I've been able to keep my end up, but the C+S team hasn't been able to keep up with the dairy (yogurt, juices, cheese) / lunchmeat / freezer.  In fact, they've been leaving pallets unfinished and/or untouched for the past few weeks.  And autofills from those areas never gets pushed, because the closer is always pulled away to do something else, so those CAFs just sit in the coolers taking up space.  And backroom isn't backstocking any of the coolers, since no one is pushing and/or clipping what is actual backstock (in fact, sometimes when it is backstock, they just take the backstock clip off and send it out again as a CAF).

When I clock in on Sunday, I fill the bananas, which haven't been filled since Saturday morning.  Then I fill up the metro rack with the remaining boxes of bananas from Friday's pallet and remove that pallet from the ambient room.  Then I push the dry market metro rack -- lots of it will go out: pineapples, bagged avocados, tomatoes, red onions, russet potatoes, bagged sweet onions, sweet potatoes.  A couple of items can't go out  yet because the plano team hasn't reset the dry tables yet (candied apples, bagged sweet potatoes, and, coming soon, pumpkins).

While I get the chance, I pull out a shopping cart of bakery from the C+S from Friday (apparently none of the C+S team is willing to push bakery, so they just set it aside for someone -- me -- to push).  The Kings Hawaiian section of the bakery table was completely empty, embarrassingly so because those items are big sellers, so I took the boxes of sliced bread (1 box) and the sweet rolls (3 boxes) and filled them.  While I was at it, I filled the ice (a pallet of which no one but me was willing to touch).  After a 15-minute break, I finished pushing what was left of that shopping cart of bakery (muffins, rolls, brat buns).  I knew there was more bakery in the back, but I had to start pushing the produce.

I brought out the two half-full pallets of produce and pushed them entirely -- only a box of watermelons, red grapes, and black grapes was left --  all of the apples went out.  Then I pushed out some old backstock of apples and cantaloupe which all went out.  Before lunch, I went to the freezer to pull out boxes of Kings Hawaiian that were sitting on flatbeds/tubs plus pulled from the back using a mydevice.  I filled the Kings Hawaiian side of the bakery table (hamburger buns, savory rolls, deluxe hamburger buns, sweet roll 4-pack, and mini-sub rolls) before heading to lunch.

When I returned from lunch, I had some guests asking for Horizon milk and sour cream, so I made my way through the maze that is the dairy cooler.  I found the sour cream and filled the location.  I found the gallons of Horizon milk and filled that location.  I found the six-packs of small boxed Horizon milks and filled that.  And I filled the cartons of Horizon milk where possible (organic whole milk, organic whole milk with DHA, 2%, 2% with DHA).  Then I got out of there.

I repushed the two metro racks of produce and one metro rack of organic.  Then I pushed the 3-tier cart of salads (most of which went out).  Then I pushed the shopping cart of drinks.  All while maintaining a presence in the "U" (answering questions or just asking "Can I help you find something?")...  And they wonder why our "vibe" score has been down for so long...  I take my last fifteen minute break while my fellow PA spent his shift on sales planners that were weeks behind and not helping me out.

After my last break, I brought out the tub of produce and proceeded to push as much of it as I could before I had to clock out.  I got through more than half of it, but I was unable to finish it, though I attempted to sort out what was genuinely backstock and what could be pushed.  The closer came  in, and I told him to make sure to finish pushing the 2 pallets in dairy and clear out that room for Monday's C+S delivery.  I'll probably be responsible for making space in the freezer... *SIGH*  At least the produce cooler is looking good.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2015)

Got the new pfab or whatever it is.

Kind of confused by it. The produce cooler revision is this week. Is pog gonna have to do a whole new one week of October 11?


----------



## RetailWorld (Sep 22, 2015)

Revision is to take away your discontinued items(Cherries/stone fruits) and add new items.  The inline produce is really easy...I think it was 6 label strips total.  It's 15-20 minutes worth of work, including cleaning.  The produce table though is a pain.  Always is for this switch.  Apple moves to the front, pumpkins to the side.  Same as every year.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with the FDCs fucking up their labels completely?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 23, 2015)

You mean to the point to where they can't be read/scanned? Happens all the time from my FDC. I'll usually drop a message on mySupport and it will usually be fixed half way through the next truck.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> You mean to the point to where they can't be read/scanned? Happens all the time from my FDC. I'll usually drop a message on mySupport and it will usually be fixed half way through the next truck.


same here and sometimes even NO labels on all of  the freezer pallets
back to the c&s days, bcode


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 23, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> same here and sometimes even NO labels on all of  the freezer pallets
> back to the c&s days, bcode


That was what happened after we dropped them a message on mysupport, the labels went and disappeared and more recently just kind of existed.


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 23, 2015)

Yesterday every single label was unscanable.  I had to b-code every box for backstock.  This has been a problem for months to varying degrees.  The extra labor hours at the store level to rectify this is ridiculous.  My ETL said yesterday "I'll talk to my peers about it." Yea, you do that buddy.  
I think we all need to get really loud about this.  Lots of complaints to the FDC and maybe it'll get resolved.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 23, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Yesterday every single label was unscanable.  I had to b-code every box for backstock.  This has been a problem for months to varying degrees.  The extra labor hours at the store level to rectify this is ridiculous.  My ETL said yesterday "I'll talk to my peers about it." Yea, you do that buddy.
> I think we all need to get really loud about this.  Lots of complaints to the FDC and maybe it'll get resolved.


Best bet is mysupport. There should be trailer feedback as well under mysupport that requires them to respond within, I think, 48 hours.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 24, 2015)

So got around to cleaning the 3 stationary metro racks in produce the other day.  Had to demerch all 3 and it was so bad my SFT and I took each one out 1 by 1 powerwashed them outside and brought them back in.  Just way too much time would of been spent on doing it by hand going in every little nook and cranny getting mold, dust and whatever else was on those things.  It was also a great time to get a full floor clean in there so I cleaned out ALL of the grout and the tiling with 2 different scrubs.  

It was a good day even if that project took the majority of it.  Still managed to do the autofills, backstock them, push out milk that came in, and merch back everything onto those backroom shelves oh and also do SDA for the floor and the backroom and QMOS and dump stuff out.  Had about 50 egg substitute cartons that were bad 

Im thankful my backroom doesnt seem to be as bad as alot of peoples here.  I think it helps that I try to keep a focus on backroom and the new PA we have now was previously backroom and dealt heavily with the food side of things in the backroom and they go a great job


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 24, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> So got around to cleaning the 3 stationary metro racks in produce the other day.  Had to demerch all 3 and it was so bad my SFT and I took each one out 1 by 1 powerwashed them outside and brought them back in.  Just way too much time would of been spent on doing it by hand going in every little nook and cranny getting mold, dust and whatever else was on those things.  It was also a great time to get a full floor clean in there so I cleaned out ALL of the grout and the tiling with 2 different scrubs.
> 
> It was a good day even if that project took the majority of it.  Still managed to do the autofills, backstock them, push out milk that came in, and merch back everything onto those backroom shelves oh and also do SDA for the floor and the backroom and QMOS and dump stuff out.  Had about 50 egg substitute cartons that were bad
> 
> Im thankful my backroom doesnt seem to be as bad as alot of peoples here.  I think it helps that I try to keep a focus on backroom and the new PA we have now was previously backroom and dealt heavily with the food side of things in the backroom and they go a great job


I keep threatening to convert all my metros to wheeled.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 24, 2015)

We finally received candy apples. Yay! Bought some tonight.

Who the hell buys plain candy apples? The peanut ones are the only ones that move at my store. The spooky sprinkles, we'll donate about 60% of them. Plain, nearly 9 out of every ten.

Also, the apple boxes stacked up front look like crap. Bad call, Target.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2015)

If my store didn't wait until FRIDAY to do the dam reset I'd tell y'all how it went.

Tuesday I just had C&S team push some of the new stuff out, so we have bagged sweet potatoes, some candy apples, and those bagged pumpkins.

I'm so glad we sell pears. I fucking love pears


----------



## signingminion (Sep 24, 2015)

oath2order said:


> If my store didn't wait until FRIDAY to do the dam reset I'd tell y'all how it went.
> 
> Tuesday I just had C&S team push some of the new stuff out, so we have bagged sweet potatoes, some candy apples, and those bagged pumpkins.
> 
> I'm so glad we sell pears. I fucking love pears


Where were you last fall? We got a case, nof. Printed out a billion as-is for .07 each. Still a hard sell.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Where were you last fall? We got a case, nof. Printed out a billion as-is for .07 each. Still a hard sell.



I was cosmetics brand last August until thI think it was August actually.

Case of what I don't know what item you mean


----------



## signingminion (Sep 24, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I was cosmetics brand last August until thI think it was August actually.
> 
> Case of what I don't know what item you mean


Pears...


----------



## DoWork (Sep 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Where were you last fall? We got a case, nof. Printed out a billion as-is for .07 each. Still a hard sell.



We had to sell 14 cases of Anjou pears for 10c a pound. Ended up tossing about half.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Pears...



I didn't know you could as-is single items.

Pears don't sell though, good to know.

I'll single handedly buy them all.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 24, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I didn't know you could as-is single items.
> 
> Pears don't sell though, good to know.
> 
> I'll single handedly buy them all.


Pfresh so we sell by the each, not the pound.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Pfresh so we sell by the each, not the pound.



Yeah. I didn't know you could as-is those


----------



## DoWork (Sep 24, 2015)

You must have nice teeth. Pears and apples help battle germs and left over food through salival production.

Weird random fact.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 24, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Yeah. I didn't know you could as-is those


Me neither till I tried. Figured it was quicker than using mysupport to activate the dpci.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2015)

I am the only PA at my store. We have a consumables TL. Turns out, if neither of us are there, and if backroom dayside TL (who knows how to run the pfresh truck smoothly unlike the flow TL we have) isn't there, two pallets of dairy will not be done and no backstock in any of the coolers or freezers will be done.


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone else see the transition for p fresh for the week of October 11th? 

Here is a summary from what I remember

- They are expanding salads. They are adding at least 3 more shelves of salads.
- They are rearranging the berry tables.
- They are adding a 3rd section of meat (to those who currently have 2). 
- They are condensing the take as you go and deli sections into 2 sections instead of the current  3
- I believe (I am not 100% sure on this) they are moving the fruit smoothies (naked and bolthouse) to the deli section near  the meats. This is how they will add more  salads. I also believe with the smoothies moving to deli that backroom will have to backstock them in dairy instead of produce.
- There is a pog for pomegranates that I have no clue where it will go.

That is all I can remember


----------



## HairyToothpick (Sep 28, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Me neither till I tried. Figured it was quicker than using mysupport to activate the dpci.


Instead of using mySupport or tagging with As-Is why not just just use DPCI Maintenance in Store Applications? I think it might be quicker. Also, if you get any more in the future you would already be set.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 28, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone else see the transition for p fresh for the week of October 11th?
> 
> Here is a summary from what I remember
> 
> ...


Some stores around me already vary on salads and grab and go sections. Though for the smoothies, they'll stay as their original fill group.



HairyToothpick said:


> Instead of using mySupport or tagging with As-Is why not just just use DPCI Maintenance in Store Applications? I think it might be quicker. Also, if you get any more in the future you would already be set.


Depending on the item, doing that will get the system to send you more if you start selling through. Maybe.


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 28, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Some stores around me already vary on salads and grab and go sections. Though for the smoothies, they'll stay as their original fill group.
> 
> 
> Depending on the item, doing that will get the system to send you more if you start selling through. Maybe.



My store has a grab and go section. They are combining it with the 2 other deli sections. Pretty much two 4 by 4 sections will have bertolli pastas, some ready to eat meals in white packaging (i forgot the names), those ready to eat/cook pasta in black packaging, those hormel dinners, mashed potatoes, smoothies, grab  and the grab in go stuff. Now I am not 100% sure  about the smoothies but I do know they are condensing the deli section at my store


----------



## signingminion (Sep 28, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> Instead of using mySupport or tagging with As-Is why not just just use DPCI Maintenance in Store Applications? I think it might be quicker. Also, if you get any more in the future you would already be set.


They weren't on pog, nor any revision coming up. So tying them to a dpci won't help. And I rarely get more using sim if it's not on pog.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone not receive pumpkins yet.  Said they would be coming in sometime last week but I still havent seen them on our trucks.  I assume its an autoshipment first and then we can order later


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 28, 2015)

We got small pumpkins in on Friday.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2015)

Bolthouse and Naked for me are going to end up on an endcap. Pomegranate is a pallet thing.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 28, 2015)

We've had pumpkins for over a week now. We were shipped 3 pallets. They're the fucking worst. Big ass pallets of shit we won't sell.


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Bolthouse and Naked for me are going to end up on an endcap. Pomegranate is a pallet thing.



How many cooler endcap doors do you have? Also, where is your pomegranate pallet located on the floor?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> How many cooler endcap doors do you have? Also, where is your pomegranate pallet located on the floor?



No idea. I just read it's supposed to be a pallet.

We have four cooler doors and two freezer doors.

Three endcaps.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 29, 2015)

So tuesday truck came in today and was twice the size it usually is but STILL no pumpkins....Should I order them?  I wonder if there is some shortage on the west coast or something..im so confused.  I havent seen any pumpkins for other stores on our trucks either.  We are usually first stop so I can see every other stores product


----------



## DoWork (Sep 29, 2015)

I would try to order them. I had to mysupport the gourds. Beware, the bins we received are huge. Two of the three we received are ~7 feet tall.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 29, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> So tuesday truck came in today and was twice the size it usually is but STILL no pumpkins....Should I order them?  I wonder if there is some shortage on the west coast or something..im so confused.  I havent seen any pumpkins for other stores on our trucks either.  We are usually first stop so I can see every other stores product


I always try to order pumpkins and gourds every truck after Halloween is tied. They seem to have a small window and never autoship when they should.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> We've had pumpkins for over a week now. We were shipped 3 pallets. They're the fucking worst. Big ass pallets of shit we won't sell.



I TPC'd them the day we got them in last year

You can bet your ass I have the DPCI, pinned to my board, so when I am let in by my ETL-Log  and told "Hey we got a pallet of pumpkins today", I will do just that.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 29, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I TPC'd them the day we got them in last year
> 
> You can bet your ass I have the DPCI, pinned to my board, so when I am let in by my ETL-Log  and told "Hey we got a pallet of pumpkins today", I will do just that.



I wish my ETL wasn't so strict. He'd be worried that we won't have enough of them to last the TPC, even with the ridiculous quantities, and want more ordered to 'drive sales' AKA cut profits.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I wish my ETL wasn't so strict. He'd be worried that we won't have enough of them to last the TPC, even with the ridiculous quantities, and want more ordered to 'drive sales' AKA cut profits.



If you TPC at a decent margin, not only can you "Drive Sales", but you also _cut waste_... 

Which SHOULD be right behind sales, if you want to be a successful company.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 29, 2015)

Should and are are two different things, sadly. Leadership gets nervous and often lead to over ordering despite my protests. TPC's are almost always a double edged sword with my leadership. The only time it works out is when we're absolutely forced to reduce things to 50% their original price, or lower.


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 29, 2015)

Our truck was supposed to be twice the normal size today, but then the truck got here and they said it would be Thursday that it's bigger.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 29, 2015)

Where is everyone getting these massive amounts of pumpkins from? We got a half bin on a half pallet, about 3 feet tall. They're not selling because they were placed at the back of the freezer aisle... But if we had a full-sized pallet dropped right by the entrance, we would go through it in a week.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 29, 2015)

If only I could trade places with you. Pumpkins are the absolute worst. When they go bad, the smell is possibly the worst I know of.


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> If only I could trade places with you. Pumpkins are the absolute worst. When they go bad, the smell is possibly the worst I know of.


I remember last year I flipped over what looked like a perfectly fine pumpkin...until my hand went through the other squishy rotten side.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Sep 29, 2015)

We finally got our first pumpkin delivery today. It was two half pallets. I just hope I work the day the second half bin goes empty so it doesn't get thrown away.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 29, 2015)

We got a whole bunch at my store, but people around here don't go to Target for pumpkins because there are a ton of pumpkin growers in the area.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 30, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> If you TPC at a decent margin, not only can you "Drive Sales", but you also _cut waste_...
> 
> Which SHOULD be right behind sales, if you want to be a successful company.



If the company cared about being successful they would give more hours to market


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 30, 2015)

i heard on October 11th my 4 tables in pfresh will turn long wise and i will probably loose some of the sides to make 2 tables in stead of 4.  and my front bunker is going to be
a new display case for G15 and a new type bunker is coming ?? it will be a mess for several days but i guess we will recover, not looking forward to the mess.
It looks like I will have less bunker space this year for Turkeys, thanks target, if this is the case, that just means I will order less turkeys.
I guess its time to take before and after pix.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 30, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> I remember last year I flipped over what looked like a perfectly fine pumpkin...until my hand went through the other squishy rotten side.


 When I was a live goods vendor for home depot I put my entire arm through a couple giant pumpkins that were rotten. All the way to my armpit. Good times...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 30, 2015)

DoWork said:


> If only I could trade places with you. Pumpkins are the absolute worst. When they go bad, the smell is possibly the worst I know of.



When the Frozen ribs thaw, and if they spring a leak, the old juice/blood from that is the worst possible smell on earth...

Also Rotten Potatoes are also VERY bad...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 30, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Bolthouse and Naked for me are going to end up on an endcap. Pomegranate is a pallet thing.



We switched ours to an end cap about 2-3 months ago...

Means u will have 2 less sales planners you will set


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Sep 30, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We switched ours to an end cap about 2-3 months ago...
> 
> Means u will have 2 less sales planners you will set


And corp will still send us planos for it.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 30, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I would try to order them. I had to mysupport the gourds. Beware, the bins we received are huge. Two of the three we received are ~7 feet tall.



Time to get crafty and make gourd animals!


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.


I'll look at the last 7 days tomorrow for you.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 30, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> And corp will still send us planos for it.



This is true ;p

Just mySupport it immediately and they will get rid of them.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.



On a good week it is below half my paycheck, on a bad week (A week I can actually do my job)... how high, I am not willing to say.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.


We range in the 500 to 1500 range depending on how much we get to. Watching the racks of chobani off the last truck a high week is coming up.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 30, 2015)

signingminion said:


> We range in the 500 to 1500 range depending on how much we get to. Watching the racks of chobani off the last truck a high week is coming up.



Thinking if tpc'ing them myself, we got a pallet and a half of just chobani/Yoplait(which are the WORST). I know I could legit just TPC them 1 cent, throw a sign on them, sit back and not have a care.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 30, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Thinking if tpc'ing them myself, we got a pallet and a half of just chobani/Yoplait(which are the WORST). I know I could legit just TPC them 1 cent, throw a sign on them, sit back and not have a care.


They are on sale for .89 here and supposedly are on sale for a couple weeks in a row. But they've never sent me this much-even when we lost the entire inventory of yogurt.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 30, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Watching the racks of chobani off the last truck a high week is coming up.


Thanks for pointing this out. Seems like I let a lot of things slide through the cracks these days. Still trying to catch up from vacation :/
I have a feeling mini is going to absorb more of my time as October is here.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.



where do you find how much you qmos

We keep getting chobani. We've left in on a front endcap because it sold but now it's not. We keep getting way too much. Same with the Lunchables. No, we are not going through all of these.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 30, 2015)

Lunchables go on sale next week I think.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 30, 2015)

oath2order said:


> where do you find how much you qmos


I don't know the path to the actual page but I just search for 'markout' on workbench and it's one of the top few links.. I think the actual name is along the lines of 'Weekly Markout Report'

Edit: Sorry, quoted the wrong post.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 30, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> When the Frozen ribs thaw, and if they spring a leak, the old juice/blood from that is the worst possible smell on earth...
> 
> Also Rotten Potatoes are also VERY bad...



Our whole chickens constantly leak..so annoying


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 30, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.



Yogurt because when we have it on the endcap they send us multitudes more than we need and it just rots in the backroom


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 30, 2015)

This week has just been fantastic

Tuesday get that huge truck that was company wide.  It was 2 and a half times more dairy then we usually get on tuesdays and we had 2 people to work the truck.  Right now there is one tub and 2 green racks of backstock of the dairy and we have a truck coming in a little over 12 hours from now
Closer called out both Tuesday and Wednesday night with no replacement.  13 hours of market gone.  We are usually allocated about 90 TOTAL hours per week.  So basically a 15% reduction in our hours


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow just 3 carts of dairy back stock   Last Thursday we had 11 carts of back stock in dairy. After Tuesday's truck and a little back stocking being done and no more room to sto case stock we have 2 metros of dairy back stock right now.

The freezer is a whole other story 14 carts of back stock in there.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> i heard on October 11th my 4 tables in pfresh will turn long wise and i will probably loose some of the sides to make 2 tables in stead of 4.  and my front bunker is going to be
> a new display case for G15 and a new type bunker is coming ?? it will be a mess for several days but i guess we will recover, not looking forward to the mess.
> It looks like I will have less bunker space this year for Turkeys, thanks target, if this is the case, that just means I will order less turkeys.
> I guess its time to take before and after pix.



I think this might happen to my store as well. I looked at the online planograms for this transition and for the first time ever, they separated all the produce pog's into separate POGs instead of 2 POGs. We usually have the produce A-D (produce tables) and open air. Now they added each  type of produce into their own POG. Plus they are adding 2 more produce tables (E and F) while reducing  the bakery table from 4 to 2. They are also adding back our 3 section of meat while reducing deli from 3 sections to 2. Plus we have a random Pomegranate pallet POG that is on there as well.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> where do you find how much you qmos
> 
> We keep getting chobani. We've left in on a front endcap because it sold but now it's not. We keep getting way too much. Same with the Lunchables. No, we are not going through all of these.



My TL and I decided not to set the simply juice sales planner for now until we sell down the Chobani.

Anyone else having issues printing signs?


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 1, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> This week has just been fantastic
> 
> Tuesday get that huge truck that was company wide.  It was 2 and a half times more dairy then we usually get on tuesdays and we had 2 people to work the truck.  Right now there is one tub and 2 green racks of backstock of the dairy and we have a truck coming in a little over 12 hours from now
> Closer called out both Tuesday and Wednesday night with no replacement.  13 hours of market gone.  We are usually allocated about 90 TOTAL hours per week.  So basically a 15% reduction in our hours


We were supposed to get our huge truck Tuesday, but then they said it would come today. A bit nervous to go in and see the coolers when I close tonight.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 1, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This is true ;p
> 
> Just mySupport it immediately and they will get rid of them.


I've tried this on pogs we have no intention of setting due to 
"being bold" and we got dtl approval but they just tell us we have to set them.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow just 3 carts of dairy back stock   Last Thursday we had 11 carts of back stock in dairy. After Tuesday's truck and a little back stocking being done and no more room to sto case stock we have 2 metros of dairy back stock right now.
> 
> The freezer is a whole other story 14 carts of back stock in there.



We are also lower volume.  Like last night our sales couldnt of been more than 70k.  A busy weekend is usually 95k +


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 1, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm curious.. What do you guys typically QMOS in dairy in a given week? I've consistently been $400+ every week and it's starting to piss me off.


Ok I looked it up on the Qmos tool and it was just under $500 for this past week but about $200 of that was eggs from yesterday.  I actually had time to go through the kazillions of eggs we have on the shelves and shazaaaam, lots of expired ones.  Thank you to the asshats that don't FIFO.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Ok I looked it up on the Qmos tool and it was just under $500 for this past week but about $200 of that was eggs from yesterday.  I actually had time to go through the kazillions of eggs we have on the shelves and shazaaaam, lots of expired ones.  Thank you to the asshats that don't FIFO.


the more you qmos the more that will come in on the next truck, damn if you do and damn if you don't, we have a dilemma here.

to qmos or not to qmos that is the big question.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> the more you qmos the more that will come in on the next truck, damn if you do and damn if you don't, we have a dilemma here.


Well they were expiring so I had no choice, but if they had been FIFO'd..........they would have sold before they expired.  We have like 12 different types of eggs which is also part of the problem.  Completely unnecessary to have that many dpci's.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Well they were expiring so I had no choice, but if they had been FIFO'd..........they would have sold before they expired.  We have like 12 different types of eggs which is also part of the problem.  Completely unnecessary to have that many dpci's.


i agree wholeheartedly with you too many dcpi's on the eggs.  Its not brand or following the correct procedures, but Sometimes i wait a day or two and qmos a few things later to not get too many things on certain truck days.  I have only done this 3 times now and tend not to do it.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> i agree wholeheartedly with you too many dcpi's on the eggs.  Its not brand or following the correct procedures, but Sometimes i wait a day or two and qmos a few things later to not get too many things on certain truck days.  I have only done this 3 times now and tend not to do it.


I've been known to manipulate counts to control deliveries a time or two


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I've been known to manipulate counts to control deliveries a time or two


great minds think a like


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 2, 2015)

Going from PA to Market TL. Hopefully I don't hate it.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 2, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Going from PA to Market TL. Hopefully I don't hate it.



Im sure it will be so much different .  Wish they hadnt eliminated the position completely at my store


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 2, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Im sure it will be so much different .  Wish they hadnt eliminated the position completely at my store


Technically I'm a salesfloor TL, but they have called all my TLs before me CTL so I'm going with it. Haha.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 2, 2015)

Got 2 more pallets of pumpkins. Guess what's getting tpc'd? We received an abnormally large push of product today. I was expecting mid size, in came oh my god what the fuck size of five pallets + 2 pumpkin pallets for produce alone.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 2, 2015)

Still havent gotten pumpkins and still havent see any on the trucks that come in for other stores...so....Not sure whats going on.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes we got 2 pallets of pumpkins on Thursday 1 pallet almost gone at the 4.99 price no need to tpc.  We got 5 pallets of produce also on Thursday 2 of which were almost apples. 5 boxes of mesh bag honey crisps, 4 mesh bag galas, and  3 boxes of those ugly bright greenish yellow golden apples at 2.99, rest were 1 box of each.


----------



## glo (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone else seeing an absurd amount of product in their recent deliveries?

Edit: Nevermind, looks like everyone is. lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2015)

glo said:


> Anyone else seeing an absurd amount of product in their recent deliveries?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like everyone is. lol.


Did you see my post of how many apples I got.  This must be cause of the sfq  sales floor quantity, must be off and just sending us more and more.  Today I got 12 boxes of ripe almost rotten bananas thanks fdc.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Did you see my post of how many apples I got.  This must be cause of the sfq  sales floor quantity, must be off and just sending us more and more.  Today I got 12 boxes of ripe almost rotten bananas thanks fdc.


When I updated my capacities for a lot of things, they were just wrong.  Ground beef had a capacity of 4 in a spot that fits 18.  Though the FDC is screwing with our orders as well, cut the stuff we need over send on everything else.   They must be clearing their stock again, just wish they didn't screw stores in the process.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2015)

I wish I could cancel a week's worth of frozen pallets so that we can sell the shit that's actually in the back


----------



## DoWork (Oct 3, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> When I updated my capacities for a lot of things, they were just wrong.  Ground beef had a capacity of 4 in a spot that fits 18.  Though the FDC is screwing with our orders as well, cut the stuff we need over send on everything else.   They must be clearing their stock again, just wish they didn't screw stores in the process.



Yep. Now that we can't TPC meat, we're essentially being forced to take huge losses. I've resorted to couponing meat in advance just so it has a chance to sell. A lot of the chicken we don't sell much of is being shoved down our throats. When you mix in the ridiculous quantities of stuff we're receiving in dairy, produce, meat, and to some extent, deli, with the cuts in hours, we're doomed. I have product that only has a couple of days to sell before I have to toss it when I finally get a chance to put it out. It's pure insanity right now and no one seems to care about losses.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I wish I could cancel a week's worth of frozen pallets so that we can sell the shit that's actually in the back


You probably could cancel a chunk of the order, either through mysupport or your stl/dtl.


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 3, 2015)

glo said:


> Anyone else seeing an absurd amount of product in their recent deliveries?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like everyone is. lol.


Is it just one huge delivery, or just lately they have been huge? I know on Redwire we were told we would be getting a giant one (but never did), and now they're doing HQ TPCs to get through the product.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 3, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Is it just one huge delivery, or just lately they have been huge? I know on Redwire we were told we would be getting a giant one (but never did), and now they're doing HQ TPCs to get through the product.



For the last week, my store has been getting large deliveries across all departments. I'm at a super with a large dairy cooler. Nearly all of the wacos are full. It's really concerning but the STL and my ETL don't seem too worried.


----------



## glo (Oct 4, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Is it just one huge delivery, or just lately they have been huge? I know on Redwire we were told we would be getting a giant one (but never did), and now they're doing HQ TPCs to get through the product.


Like DoWork said, the past few deliveries have been noticeably larger, but Thursday we received an extra pallet and a half, and our Saturday wasn't any smaller to compensate. 

We were informed about a large freezer delivery, but hadn't heard anything about the ton of dairy we got.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2015)

We literally have no milk vendor product.

We are fucked


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> We literally have no milk vendor product.
> 
> We are fucked



We were told my our milk vendor that they are going back to computer/system ordering instead of having the drivers do the ordering. So if you have a starbucks in your store or are extremely close to a starbucks with no other grocery store, you are screwed.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> We were told my our milk vendor that they are going back to computer/system ordering instead of having the drivers do the ordering. So if you have a starbucks in your store or are extremely close to a starbucks with no other grocery store, you are screwed.



Driver ordering sucked because we got too much quarts.

Does reseaeching help now


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Who's your milk vendor? I know a few of them are under the same parent company so now I'm worried this might be more of a global change. The only things I run out of are halfs and cottage cheese and that's still pretty rare.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2015)

Your cottage cheese is vendor?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Some of it.. I carry a shelf of MP that comes in FDC and I also have a shelf that my Hiland vendor brings in. The Hiland stuff sells a lot faster than MP


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 5, 2015)

After having Saturday off, I come in Sunday to literally no milk. I found out the Starbucks in the bought milk 3 times Saturday. One etl is seriously limiting how much milk one person/group can buy. I get we sold the milk but we upset a lot of people when we didnt have the basic MP 2%, whole and fat free in both the whole gallon and 1/2 gallon sizes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> After having Saturday off, I come in Sunday to literally no milk. I found out the Starbucks in the bought milk 3 times Saturday. One etl is seriously limiting how much milk one person/group can buy. I get we sold the milk but we upset a lot of people when we didnt have the basic MP 2%, whole and fat free in both the whole gallon and 1/2 gallon sizes.


Time to increase your milk order to compensate your sales. We get a fax, yes you still can get a fax , every Monday for the next 4 deliveries of what they are going to send us.  we look at it and adust it and call it in each delivery day for the next delivery its that simple   Please talk to your local milk vendor.  Oh and you will need more TMs to push that extra milk that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 5, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Time to increase your milk order to compensate your sales. We get a fax, yes you still can get a fax , every Monday for the next 4 deliveries of what they are going to send us.  we look at it and adust it and call it in each delivery day for the next delivery its that simple   Please talk to your local milk vendor.  Oh and you will need more TMs to push that extra milk that ain't gonna happen.



I dont see any reason why our milk vendor wont do this.  They just switched from driver ordering to computer/HQ ordering. I am sure they can send us something.

We totally didnt get enough milk today.

At least we got all the new fixtures for the upcoming p fresh transition


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 5, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I dont see any reason why our milk vendor wont do this.  They just switched from driver ordering to computer/HQ ordering. I am sure they can send us something.
> 
> We totally didnt get enough milk today.
> 
> At least we got all the new fixtures for the upcoming p fresh transition


For us we are able to call them up and get additional orders. No idea if they are computer ordered now but it could explain some of the cuts.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Is anyone willing to say what company is doing this? Didn't see my Hiland guy rep (he ordered Monday for our Tuesday drop) so I'm not sure if we're participating in this or not.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2015)

Most of the milk is local vendors. Ask your pa or ctl.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 5, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster That's not what I'm asking. I'm merely inquiring as to what the vendor is that the TMs have experienced an order process change with.

I AM a CTL, I'm just trying to figure out if I need to be on the watch for something or not.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> @Hardlinesmaster That's not what I'm asking. I'm merely inquiring as to what the vendor is that the TMs have experienced an order process change with.
> 
> I AM a CTL, I'm just trying to figure out if I need to be on the watch for something or not.


Ask the person who delivers your milk. Our vendor was great, till he had retired. Then, it got real bad after that.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 5, 2015)

How about everyone having issues with not enough milk, Google it to find the parent company and post here to compare. That way nobody has to potentially post a local company name of they don't want to give that much info on here.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2015)

We have had this dairy pallet sitting in produce cooler for two weeks now...


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> We have had this dairy pallet sitting in produce cooler for two weeks now...


Qmos and take it straight  to the compactor toss the boxes in sorry


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Qmos and take it straight  to the compactor toss the boxes in sorry



I am going to slap and or punch the logistics tl


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 6, 2015)

So those additional orders FDC has apparently been giving us, weren't actually sent to the store. If my inventory was anything to go by. So many counts were wrong in the wrong direction.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 6, 2015)

Please. I'll pay you to just toss the pumpkins or set them on fire at the DC. Stop sending me pumpkins!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I wish I could cancel a week's worth of frozen pallets so that we can sell the shit that's actually in the back



If you had the time and personnel to do so, you could drop manuals for the frozen fillgroups so that product gets pushed to the floor, then more of the product from the truck will be backstocked. Ideally, the older product from the stockrooms should be sold before the newer product from the truck, but ain't nobody got time fo' dat.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone care to tell me what the hell PFAB is?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 7, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Anyone care to tell me what the hell PFAB is?



It is a new set that will pretty much double the amount of produce/yogurt you will have on the floor. We were a pilot for it. Sales wise we have had some pretty crazy numbers, all produce up in sales by like 35-50% Bakery will go down.

The amount of work to maintain PFresh gets even harder however, as there will be a lot more shorter dated product on the floor.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> It is a new set that will pretty much double the amount of produce/yogurt you will have on the floor. We were a pilot for it. Sales wise we have had some pretty crazy numbers, all produce up in sales by like 35-50% Bakery will go down.
> 
> The amount of work to maintain PFresh gets even harder however, as there will be a lot more shorter dated product on the floor.



It doubles yogurt too?

god dammit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes I qmos'd about $400 in yogurt yesterday. Yay


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2015)

Nobody at my store buys the bloody organic yogurts. It's always fuckin' chobani


----------



## signingminion (Oct 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Nobody at my store buys the bloody organic yogurts. It's always fuckin' chobani


We sell tons of the organic, and lots of noosa. Still mostly chobani or fage, but if noosa is on sale the shelf is empty.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 7, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes I qmos'd about $400 in yogurt yesterday. Yay



Lately, at least for me, we have been qmosing less and less dated product. Mainly, at least once a week, someone goes throughout p fresh and shortdates product. Though we still have some expired product being pushed to the floor my flow from the autofills, it is a lot less than a year ago.

Anyone else adding 2 more produce table and reducing the bakery tables by 2? I think that is what our transition next week is doing.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 7, 2015)

Our sales are up roughly a third across the board since Fab hit. Our qmos rate has grown about 20%. Most losses are due to unnecessary flexing and ordering which we are trying to get under control. I'm also trying to get the team to focus on what I see as high sales areas, like bagged salads, vegetables, lunchables, and anything on the value wall in produce.

I've finally had a chance to look at the numbers and while I like the increase in sales, our departments need to do better with stocking and proper rotation to reduce waste and encourage more sales.

Organics are growing pretty well, too, but the unreliable availability really hurts our numbers and overall appearance.

#fabisashittonofwork


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 7, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Our sales are up roughly a third across the board since Fab hit. Our qmos rate has grown about 20%. Most losses are due to unnecessary flexing and ordering which we are trying to get under control. I'm also trying to get the team to focus on what I see as high sales areas, like bagged salads, vegetables, lunchables, and anything on the value wall in produce.
> 
> I've finally had a chance to look at the numbers and while I like the increase in sales, our departments need to do better with stocking and proper rotation to reduce waste and encourage more sales.
> 
> ...



PFAB stores need more market hours...

Always told more sales more hours right? BS.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 7, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Lately, at least for me, we have been qmosing less and less dated product. Mainly, at least once a week, someone goes throughout p fresh and shortdates product.* Though we still have some expired product being pushed to the floor my flow from the autofills, it is a lot less than a year ago.*
> 
> Anyone else adding 2 more produce table and reducing the bakery tables by 2? I think that is what our transition next week is doing.



A Great thing to help with this, is getting the backroom SDA done first. THEN doing the Sales Floor. As if the SDA for the Sales Floor gets done first, product QMOs'd from the floor will likely end up on the 7:30 Pfresh pull, which likely will also be out of date, but not be in the SDA as it no longer has a Location.

GL getting the BR to do the BR-SDA as soon as they get in however.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 7, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> PFAB stores need more market hours...
> 
> Always told more sales more hours right? BS.



We're a super and we're getting raped for hours. Seems like it got worse when the new set came in. This only leads to two possible outcomes: a lack of product on the floor or a lack of quality. It's one or the other. Both cannot be done with hours currently given to us. I believe my management is finally beginning to understand what I've been bluntly telling them: give us more hours, or there's going to be outdated and rotten product on the floor since all they care about is abundance.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive somehow managed for the last three orders to have bananas full with none in the back on truck day.

Finally got this ordering down.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 8, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> A Great thing to help with this, is getting the backroom SDA done first. THEN doing the Sales Floor. As if the SDA for the Sales Floor gets done first, product QMOs'd from the floor will likely end up on the 7:30 Pfresh pull, which likely will also be out of date, but not be in the SDA as it no longer has a Location.
> 
> GL getting the BR to do the BR-SDA as soon as they get in however.


We do both sdas at our store. I normally get the cull and those done before the 7:30 pull.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 10, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Please. I'll pay you to just toss the pumpkins or set them on fire at the DC. Stop sending me pumpkins!



And here I sit still with no pumpkins.  I cant order them because I cant display them.  It said we were supposed to get the half pallet displays on the autoshipment and then everything after that would be whole pallets that arent the display ones


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 10, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> PFAB stores need more market hours...
> 
> Always told more sales more hours right? BS.



In my stores case I was literally told we actually are supposed to get like 35 or so more hours than we are getting but they allocate them somewhere else.  Not sure why we get screwed but whatever.  If they ever give me crap or come after the workcenter...its their own fault for only giving us 70% of the hours we are supposed to be getting.  I actually hope Corporate knows about this because I assume this is happening at alot of stores and the stores leadership is purposely screwing over their Pfresh departments and putting the hours somewhere else


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 10, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> A Great thing to help with this, is getting the backroom SDA done first. THEN doing the Sales Floor. As if the SDA for the Sales Floor gets done first, product QMOs'd from the floor will likely end up on the 7:30 Pfresh pull, which likely will also be out of date, but not be in the SDA as it no longer has a Location.
> 
> GL getting the BR to do the BR-SDA as soon as they get in however.



First thing I do when I get in is SF Check date on the mydevice and it leads you right into backroom.  Do other people not do this?  I usually do this and then do the cull, and THEN do pulls since my backroom apparently decided F IT and doesnt pull any pfresh til after 730


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 10, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> First thing I do when I get in is SF Check date on the mydevice and it leads you right into backroom.  Do other people not do this?  I usually do this and then do the cull, and THEN do pulls since my backroom apparently decided F IT and doesnt pull any pfresh til after 730


We have a CAF for the Pfresh fillgroups that drops at 7:30am. That's probably why it doesn't get done until then.


----------



## Keling (Oct 10, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> First thing I do when I get in is SF Check date on the mydevice and it leads you right into backroom.  Do other people not do this?  I usually do this and then do the cull, and THEN do pulls since my backroom apparently decided F IT and doesnt pull any pfresh til after 730



I wish I could do this. I'm scheduled at 8 am, even on truck days, so I come in to no pdas, mydevices and half dead walkies. Have to rush to get pfresh cull done before flow pushes or guest start shopping. so much for 9am freshness


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2015)

PFAB RESET TODAY AND GUESS WHO FUCKIN WALKS IN

IT'S STERITECH

GOD DAMMIT


----------



## DoWork (Oct 12, 2015)

LOL Ouch


----------



## HairyToothpick (Oct 12, 2015)

Woot for backroom team members that put produce on a green rolling rack that is red tagged as "Do Not Use".


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> Woot for backroom team members that put produce on a green rolling rack that is red tagged as "Do Not Use".


Dumb arse. On Anothet note I thought pfab. Was about getting more produce out not back stocking the produce that was already out on the sales floor.


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> PFAB RESET TODAY AND GUESS WHO FUCKIN WALKS IN
> 
> IT'S STERITECH
> 
> GOD DAMMIT


My condolences.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 12, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> We have a CAF for the Pfresh fillgroups that drops at 7:30am. That's probably why it doesn't get done until then.



That CAF from my understanding is for the QMOS that you do before then so you can get it out on the floor after culling it.  I dont really mind them pulling that late but sometimes they dont even have everything pulled until 8:30 or so


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 12, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Dumb arse. On Anothet note I thought pfab. Was about getting more produce out not back stocking the produce that was already out on the sales floor.



My ETL and TL said we arent doing PFAB at more store..THANK GOD


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2015)

So my pfresh scored well. No reason why it wouldn't. There was no chance of pfresh having anything bad on the floor or anything dirty, thank you plano team. She called out something about a bit of mold in the lining of the produce cooler door.

Store is red. 50/100 because fucKING FOOD AVE GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2015)

I have to order country of origin labels because i went overboard putting them in produce


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 13, 2015)

I ordered that big box of cool labels, but in a pfresh store you barely need them. Anything packaged and any bulk item that has at least 50% stickered don't need cool labels. Kind of a waste of the $80 or whatever we spent, but whatever.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2015)

2 pallets of market pantry turkeys arrived today thanks FDC now don't send any more market pantry turkeys our guests only buy the butterballs   PFAB sucks that third table is so empty right now really 3 spots for hot  house tomatoes   They are still send the same amount of bakery and now we only have 1 table for bakery.  Limes and lemons on a table they are almost rotten after 2 days time to toss.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 13, 2015)

They're going to tell you to order based on demand to eliminate waste. When they see how empty that looks, they'll say order more and you'll be back to throwing a ton of shit away.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2015)

Sssh you have had pfab for one day or so. Patience.

And tpc


----------



## DoWork (Oct 13, 2015)

Add tpc to myDevices!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Add tpc to myDevices!



I like this idea

Given that I have approximately 100 items TPC'd today...


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2015)

We got a shit ton of turkeys on this morning's FDC truck. Now we can't get in and out of the freezer. So much for timely CAF pulls.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 13, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> We got a shit ton of turkeys on this morning's FDC truck. Now we can't get in and out of the freezer. So much for timely CAF pulls.



If your Food ETL planned properly, your temporary truck should be arriving next week.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 13, 2015)

oath2order said:


> So my pfresh scored well. No reason why it wouldn't. There was no chance of pfresh having anything bad on the floor or anything dirty, thank you plano team. She called out something about a bit of mold in the lining of the produce cooler door.
> 
> Store is red. 50/100 because fucKING FOOD AVE GOD DAMMIT.



Its always Food Ave or Starbucks


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2015)

So PFAB is set and things are everywhere and I have 3 tables for produce now with the 3rd table almost empty   So  either today or Friday we will move things around to our liking and flex where needed to fill up the tables. I had to order a lot I mean a lot of produce to come in for Thursday's truck like 5 pallets worth and 6 bags of russets since they are on 4 shelves.

Damn those turkeys are taking up so much room in my freezer. Way too soon for them


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 14, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Damn those turkeys are taking up so much room in my freezer. Way too soon for them



It's to give you enough time to reweigh them!

Oh, and it's not like you'll get extra payroll for it.  They wouldn't pay for the FDC to reweigh all that product.  They're definitely not going to pay to have store TM's reweigh thousands of pounds of turkeys.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> It's to give you enough time to reweigh them!
> 
> Oh, and it's not like you'll get extra payroll for it.  They wouldn't pay for the FDC to reweigh all that product.  They're definitely not going to pay to have store TM's reweigh thousands of pounds of turkeys.



WTF, no extra payroll to reweigh turkeys.  No extra payroll to fill and sell 30% more produce ??

that's why we have outs on the sales floor and more in the backroom with no one to push it to the floor.


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 14, 2015)

This is what happens when your PA does a shit job and expects Flow to do everything relating to pfresh, and when your Flow team is full of idiots







This is all expired product, and we'd only gotten about half way through before I had to leave. 
I found yogurt from February for fucks sake... 

I'm so tired of this shit


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 14, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> This is what happens when your PA does a shit job and expects Flow to do everything relating to pfresh, and when your Flow team is full of idiots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say that this isn't that bad.. You should see the CARTS of crap I find... When I ignore the 50 extra-curricular activities my Sales Floor TL who has never worked in Market asks me to do, and actually get to do my job. (Of course 1/3 of the time the next day I will find the exact same expired product on the floor again because it was pulled/pushed from the backroom.)


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2015)

I QMOS my stuff out and I totally would go through, say, the produce cooler to clear out all out of dates, but unfortunately for us, certain people in the store are not held accountable for making sure their team completes ALL backstock, not just that which you can see


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 15, 2015)

I went in yesterday and saw all the changes to p fresh. Lots of product added, lots of product expanded facing and lots of products moved around. I think it is sad that HQ couldnt send us the new product this past Saturday so the plano team and our flow team could have pushed the new product to capacity. Instead, we got many holes and Tuesdays truck didnt fill them.

We really expanded on our produce. I dont see how we have keep the floor full with the size of our produce cooler. We have a small produce cooler. I dont see how we can  keep backstock of all our produce in our small cooler. Sure, it will be full on truck days but when it sells, we may not have any extra product in the back because our cooler is so small.

One another good piece of news: For now, I am going to do 2 less p fresh sales planners thanks to the blended juices moving to the front endcaps. Though there is now no place for our season creamers. They are now sitting in the backroom with no set location on the sales floor


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Regarding the amount of crap we qmosed... We're a low volume store, and that's easily a fifth of the cooler that's expired


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 15, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> This is what happens when your PA does a shit job and expects Flow to do everything relating to pfresh, and when your Flow team is full of idiots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is there expired dairy in donation bins?


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 15, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Why is there expired dairy in donation bins?


We have separate bins for donations that stay far away from these ones


----------



## DoWork (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm baffled by anyone tossing lunchables... Sure, we get a shit ton of them, but I have yet to see one expire on the shelf <_<


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2015)

it's official we just set the Turkey bunkers, with 5 pallets of Turkeys delivered between Tuesday and Thursday truck there was NOOOO room in our freezer.
We set the Turkeys and put out the Market Pantry and the Butterball Turkeys into the bunker.  After filling the bunker, we still have 3 tubs about 50 boxes of turkeys left over and
in the freezer.  Why did we get sooooo many turkeys 43 days before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm setting my bunkers tomorrow.  I agree, way too many turkeys for this early.


----------



## Motorhead (Oct 15, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> *Though there is now no place for our season creamers. They are now sitting in the backroom with no set location on the sales floor*



Same with my store, plus the cantaloupes and watermelons have no location either.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2015)

Motorhead said:


> Same with my store, plus the cantaloupes and watermelons have no location either.


we flexed them on the bottom shelf below the raspberries and moved the small 6oz raspberries up and they share the shelf with the 9oz raspberries.


----------



## Motorhead (Oct 15, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> we flexed them on the bottom shelf below the raspberries and moved the small 6oz raspberries up and they share the shelf with the 9oz raspberries.



We flexed the 3 lb. Gala apple bags on the bottom shelf instead, cause we had a lot of them.  The new 3 lb. grapes are supposed to go there. Hopefully they come on the next truck because I ordered them today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2015)

Motorhead said:


> We flexed the 3 lb. Gala apple bags on the bottom shelf instead, cause we had a lot of them.  The new 3 lb. grapes are supposed to go there. Hopefully they come on the next truck because I ordered them today.


we have the 3lb grapes on the bottom of the 3rd section below the 1.5 lb grapes.  we have had them for about 2 weeks now, they sell fast in the same container as the organic grapes only a little bigger, with a cute disney character on them.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 15, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I went in yesterday and saw all the changes to p fresh. Lots of product added, lots of product expanded facing and lots of products moved around. I think it is sad that HQ couldnt send us the new product this past Saturday so the plano team and our flow team could have pushed the new product to capacity. Instead, we got many holes and Tuesdays truck didnt fill them.
> 
> We really expanded on our produce. I dont see how we have keep the floor full with the size of our produce cooler. We have a small produce cooler. I dont see how we can  keep backstock of all our produce in our small cooler. Sure, it will be full on truck days but when it sells, we may not have any extra product in the back because our cooler is so small.
> 
> One another good piece of news: For now, I am going to do 2 less p fresh sales planners thanks to the blended juices moving to the front endcaps. Though there is now no place for our season creamers. They are now sitting in the backroom with no set location on the sales floor


We have yet to set this planner. Been waiting for the seasonal Starbucks drinks to come out for weeks.


----------



## daninnj (Oct 15, 2015)

We haven't had the seasonal endcap in three or four years since we have a year round kosher one. I always missed it.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 16, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> It's to give you enough time to reweigh them!
> 
> Oh, and it's not like you'll get extra payroll for it.  They wouldn't pay for the FDC to reweigh all that product.  They're definitely not going to pay to have store TM's reweigh thousands of pounds of turkeys.



I too came in yesterday and saw 3 flats worth of turkeys that were 6 feet high. This year, market pantry has one whole bunker while butterball has half of another side.

When will Target learn people want butterball over market pantry  turkeys. Last year, I put the market pantry in the half bunker with the frozen burgers & meatballs while butterball got their own bunker. 

What sucks, I cant set the bunker until Tuesday. I dont work today or Monday. We are not allowed to set POGs or sales planners on weekends.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 16, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I went in yesterday and saw all the changes to p fresh. Lots of product added, lots of product expanded facing and lots of products moved around. I think it is sad that HQ couldnt send us the new product this past Saturday so the plano team and our flow team could have pushed the new product to capacity. Instead, we got many holes and Tuesdays truck didnt fill them.
> 
> We really expanded on our produce. I dont see how we have keep the floor full with the size of our produce cooler. We have a small produce cooler. I dont see how we can  keep backstock of all our produce in our small cooler. Sure, it will be full on truck days but when it sells, we may not have any extra product in the back because our cooler is so small.
> 
> One another good piece of news: For now, I am going to do 2 less p fresh sales planners thanks to the blended juices moving to the front endcaps. Though there is now no place for our season creamers. They are now sitting in the backroom with no set location on the sales floor



My produce cooler has 3 green racks on it.


Brewhaha said:


> I too came in yesterday and saw 3 flats worth of turkeys that were 6 feet high. This year, market pantry has one whole bunker while butterball has half of another side.
> 
> When will Target learn people want butterball over market pantry  turkeys. Last year, I put the market pantry in the half bunker with the frozen burgers & meatballs while butterball got their own bunker.
> 
> What sucks, I cant set the bunker until Tuesday. I dont work today or Monday. We are not allowed to set POGs or sales planners on weekends.



on my online planogram Turkeys arent even supposed to set until the week of the 25th.  We flexed some MP in allready though


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 16, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> on my online planogram Turkeys arent even supposed to set until the week of the 25th.  We flexed some MP in allready though



Same with us. I will have no choice but to set the planograms early. If we have more butterball than market pantry, butterball is getting their own side the bunker. The thing is, the simply balanced fish is full to capacity on non burger patties/meatball side.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 16, 2015)

RhettB said:


> If your Food ETL planned properly, your temporary truck should be arriving next week.



We don't have room for a temporary truck. We also don't have proper planning at my store. My ETL-HL is clueless when it comes to P-Fresh and my ETL-Ops has way too many other things on his plate.


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I have to order country of origin labels because i went overboard putting them in produce



Do you happen to have sap numbers  for the country of origin labels? Some dumbass threw ours out when they were cleaning the cabinet under the scale


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

WHAT CORPORATE ASSHOLE CHANGED MY FRONT PRODUCE JUICE COOLER TO FREEZING TEMPERATURES WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

DO YOU HAVE ANY CLUE HPW MUCH QMOS I HAVE

GUESS WHO'S NEVER MAKING SALES GOAL FOR PRODUCE THIS YEAR.ME THATS FUCKIN WHO


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2015)

time to stock up on thin mints !!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

STOP LIKING MY MISERY


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> STOP LIKING MY MISERY




But where else would we get our schadenfreude?


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY CLUE HPW MUCH QMOS I HAVE
> 
> GUESS WHO'S NEVER MAKING SALES GOAL FOR PRODUCE THIS YEAR.ME THATS FUCKIN WHO



I hope that guys supervisor lets that TM know how much $$$$ that he personally lost because he misread a cooler label.  It's gotta be $10,000+ easy.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 17, 2015)

Schadenfreude, think I just found my new password.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Schadenfreude, think I just found my new password.



Except, of course, the stupid system will demand that you have upper case and lower case letters,  numbers and special characters so it will have to look like this...
5CH4|}3nf|23U|}3


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> I hope that guys supervisor lets that TM know how much $$$$ that he personally lost because he misread a cooler label.  It's gotta be $10,000+ easy.



TURNS OUT THAT IT WAS MY MARKET TL. THE FRONT COOLER LABEL IS A01B AND THE TURKEY SIDE OF THE BUNKER THAT IS FROZEN IS AB01. SHE MIXED THE UP.

SO I HAD TO TOSS SOME TURKEYS.



SHE'S LEAVING MARKET TO BECOME VMTL.

i still smell like mango

i hate mango so much



commiecorvus said:


> Except, of course, the stupid system will demand that you have upper case and lower case letters,  numbers and special characters so it will have to look like this...
> 5CH4|}3nf|23U|}3



I'm amused by how computer passwords are moving further and further towards 1337 speak as acceptable for passwords.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 17, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Except, of course, the stupid system will demand that you have upper case and lower case letters,  numbers and special characters so it will have to look like this...
> 5CH4|}3nf|23U|}3



Off topic, I know, but I'm willing to bet a lot of passwords are Password123! at Target.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm amused by how computer passwords are moving further and further towards 1337 speak as acceptable for passwords.



Since the state makes me change mine every 45 days on 4 different systems I've taken to using 1337 versions of punk rock songs. 
My favorite that is since done and gone was ...

PhU(|< 4U7|-|0r17y


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 17, 2015)

How do I know which products is on clearance or d-code so I pull them from the back and put them on the sales floor?


----------



## Brewhaha (Oct 17, 2015)

Shirohime said:


> How do I know which products is on clearance or d-code so I pull them from the back and put them on the sales floor?



I believe under store application under the backroom location option, you can search by area (400, 500 ect...) and see which items are discontinued and or on clearance.

I looked at online planograms today and there are 2 dairy endcaps to be set week of november 1st. Since we have the naked/bolthouse juices on the front endcap, what do I do about these endcaps that now have no place to go? You know they will send the product and we will have no place to put it. I find it weird that they took away the dairy endcaps right before the holiday season started. The holiday themed dairy products are big sellers and now there is no place to put them.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I believe under store application under the backroom location option, you can search by area (400, 500 ect...) and see which items are discontinued and or on clearance.



Thank you! I'll try doing it that way. I know of a TM who prints out a list but i'd rather not ask her. How do u do that?


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 17, 2015)

If you sort by status, it will position all the dcode at the top of the list


----------



## jenna (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TURNS OUT THAT IT WAS MY MARKET TL. THE FRONT COOLER LABEL IS A01B AND THE TURKEY SIDE OF THE BUNKER THAT IS FROZEN IS AB01. SHE MIXED THE UP.
> 
> SO I HAD TO TOSS SOME TURKEYS.
> 
> ...



 

Are you saying your Market TL put frozen turkeys inside a cooler?  rather than in the bunker?  And then you had to QMOS out those turkeys?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

jenna said:


> Are you saying your Market TL put frozen turkeys inside a cooler?  rather than in the bunker?  And then you had to QMOS out those turkeys?




One part of the bunker was Lunchables and it was refrigerated. We removed the lunchables to put in frozen turkeys. We had to change the temperature of the bunker. She changed the temperature for the wrong thing.


----------



## jenna (Oct 17, 2015)

Gotcha.


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TURNS OUT THAT IT WAS MY MARKET TL. THE FRONT COOLER LABEL IS A01B AND THE TURKEY SIDE OF THE BUNKER THAT IS FROZEN IS AB01. SHE MIXED THE UP.
> 
> SO I HAD TO TOSS SOME TURKEYS.
> .



I'm guessing she wanted to change your Feature Bunker to frozen?  Which doesn't make sense.  Your hams will be in soon.  Gonna have to change it back to refrigerate.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> I'm guessing she wanted to change your Feature Bunker to frozen?  Which doesn't make sense.  Your hams will be in soon.  Gonna have to change it back to refrigerate.








my bunker


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 17, 2015)

It makes sense when you have a freezer that is literally packed with pallets of turkeys so that you can't get another pallet in there. I did that last year. On side was MP, the front and another side was BB, and the seasonal back bunker was full of breasts. Put everything at 40% off for a week or two until we sold enough down to a manageable level. Then only ordered what we needed. We weren't pushed hams until later. You just have to pay attention when you turn those knobs. They are labeled similarly.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> If you sort by status, it will position all the dcode at the top of the list



Thank you. I get that but how to access it in workbench. Sorry. I don't knoww how to find that list in workbench.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 17, 2015)

Shirohime said:


> Thank you. I get that but how to access it in workbench. Sorry. I don't knoww how to find that list in workbench.



It's not in Workbench, it's in Store Applications.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 17, 2015)

Shirohime said:


> Thank you. I get that but how to access it in workbench. Sorry. I don't knoww how to find that list in workbench.


There's an application on the desktop called Store Applications. It looks like a command prompt window when opened.

If you use the signing PC, it's probably already been left open.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 18, 2015)

I know that app. I've been using it in signing . I just thought it was in workbench because i see brtms use for caf and such or maybe I was wrong. Thank you.


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> my bunker




Ohhhh, no back bunker.  I feel bad for those stores.  I killed by "Value(back)" and "Seasonal(left)" bunkers so I have 1 bunker full of MP and another full of BB.  I know some stores use their frozen endcaps for turkeys, but that looks so ridiculous on shelves.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 18, 2015)

God damn you, FDC.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 19, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> Ohhhh, no back bunker.  I feel bad for those stores.  I killed by "Value(back)" and "Seasonal(left)" bunkers so I have 1 bunker full of MP and another full of BB.  I know some stores use their frozen endcaps for turkeys, but that looks so ridiculous on shelves.



I only have the left and right side at my store..not even the front promo space


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> my bunker



This is mine to a T at the moment too.


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> my bunker



What would be the most "presentable" would be to kill the frozen salesplanner next to your frozen chicken.  Put all your frozen "meatballs n shit" on that one, tie it, then fill up that bunker with BB turkeys.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 20, 2015)

One week many years ago I had tms put a ice cream pog in a fridge endcap. Then the next day out etl-hl switched the frozen endcap on accident when we were resetting the fridge/freezer.

Full endcap of breyer ice cream, then full endcap of large frozen fruit and smart ones. About 20k in two days.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2015)

We get our C&S truck on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. BRTL and ETL-Log have decided that instead of pushing it during the day it gets there, it'll be pushed at 4am the next day. I'm hoping this works well...

The plan is that the 4AM backroom team during those days actually fucking backstocks the truck.

On that note, today was a rush for me ugh. Worked out two tubs, three 3-tiers, and 2 metro racks of dairy challenge, along with the miniscule pulls for produce and meat.

Ended up with four metros still in there. Two still needed to be challenged out. One was full of just open stock sorted as milk/juice, yogurt/misc, and cheese.

The other was unopened cases sorted the same.

Goddamn backroom team


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> We get our C&S truck on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. BRTL and ETL-Log have decided that instead of pushing it during the day it gets there, it'll be pushed at 4am the next day. I'm hoping this works well...
> 
> The plan is that the 4AM backroom team during those days actually fucking backstocks the truck.
> 
> ...



For our C&S push they have our push team backstock and only schedule them 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2015)

FDC thanks for sending us more yogurt we already have 2 full metros of case stock yogurt in the backroom full of yogurt most gonna expire early November.   Oh and thanks for sending a half pallet of eggs about  40 boxes now we have 24 boxes of eggs as back stock this  back stock in dairy is just Ridiculous


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> For our C&S push they have our push team backstock and only schedule them 3 1/2 hours.



Maybe our STL just understands "we have a Giant, a Wegman's, an Aldi's, and a Walmart Super all in the same shopping center we need to be competitive market will get an assload of hours".

C&S team came in at 5:30, finished freezer quickly, ended up finishing entire thing roughly all by 9-ish. No cooler backstock and I am looking to a good shift tomorrow where I can rush-zone/cull/SDA the main area of pfresh and spend the rest of my shift deepzoning in the freezer and pulling the 20 casepacks of items that were backstocked because it's never bloody zoned right.





SIGH


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 21, 2015)

jenna said:


> Are you saying your Market TL put frozen turkeys inside a cooler?  rather than in the bunker?  And then you had to QMOS out those turkeys?





RetailWorld said:


> What would be the most "presentable" would be to kill the frozen salesplanner next to your frozen chicken.  Put all your frozen "meatballs n shit" on that one, tie it, then fill up that bunker with BB turkeys.



Mine is set up like that atm too, I am waiting for us to move some MP Turkey inventory that has been thrown at us,  before releasing the hounds onto the .30c cheaper (thank last year) BB Turkeys.


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 21, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I only have the left and right side at my store..not even the front promo space


Same. :/


----------



## PeytonManning211 (Oct 22, 2015)

Market do you copy can bring a bag of ice to the front lanes cause the guests to lazy to know we're the ice is.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2015)

PeytonManning211 said:


> Market do you copy can bring a bag of ice to the front lanes cause the guests to lazy to know we're the ice is.


There might no ice out at home location.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 22, 2015)

This summer, we had a 3 month stretch where our ice box (we have a freezer up by food ave) was broken every other day. We were able to keep 5 bags in the food ave freezer but we still had to make a ton of trips. I eventually worked some into one of the endcap doors.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 22, 2015)

I started swapping my spices over to the black v3 pushers. It looks amazing and I'm sooooooooo happy


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 22, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I started swapping my spices over to the black v3 pushers. It looks amazing and I'm sooooooooo happy


We already done that it does look amazing as long as they stay fresh.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2015)

I strangely cannot order sage and rosemary


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I strangely cannot order sage and rosemary



What about parsley and thyme?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> What about parsley and thyme?



We don't sell parsley, but I can order thyme.

My ex-market TL thought it was pronounced with a "th" like in "thigh" and not like "time".


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> We don't sell parsley, but I can order thyme.
> 
> My ex-market TL thought it was pronounced with a "th" like in "thigh" and not like "time".


Commie was just makin a joke about an old song with Rosemare   sage parsley & thyme.

Simon & Garfunkle. 

Link. Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## glo (Oct 24, 2015)

PFAB reset was complete about a week and a half ago, but we're still receiving a ton of product. All of my coolers are full. 

I have like 4 cases of multiple different yogurts and a whole hell of a lot of juice/milk. Same with the headquarters ordered fresh meats!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 24, 2015)

glo said:


> PFAB reset was complete about a week and a half ago, but we're still receiving a ton of product. All of my coolers are full.
> 
> I have like 4 cases of multiple different yogurts and a whole hell of a lot of juice/milk. Same with the headquarters ordered fresh meats!!


Same at my store 2 tubs of juice creamers 3 metros of yogurt and 2 metros of specialty milk and all the wacos and case stock area  is full.  Oh and 1 metro and 1 tub of  eggs. Fresh meat not bad and produce too many apples and green grapes

What we need is lunch meat.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 24, 2015)

So many god damn apples and pumpkins. I hate you, supply chain.


----------



## glo (Oct 24, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Same at my store 2 tubs of juice creamers 3 metros of yogurt and 2 metros of specialty milk and all the wacos and case stock area  is full.  Oh and 1 metro and 1 tub of  eggs. Fresh meat not bad and produce too many apples and green grapes
> 
> What we need is lunch meat.


Well its good to know that I'm not alone at least. There's going to be quite a bit of QMOS in the next week or two.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 24, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I started swapping my spices over to the black v3 pushers. It looks amazing and I'm sooooooooo happy


V3? We got "herb pushers" that were black when they added them...two cases web we needed two total pushers.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> V3? We got "herb pushers" that were black when they added them...two cases web we needed two total pushers.


I'm not sure if it's the same thing or not. We just ordered the fixtures for the new deodorant set (22" instead of 14").. 3 sections at 7 shelves each, it was not a cheap investment but it looks fantastic






I almost have my PMT on board with putting extra HBA LEDs below the shelves. I think it would look amazing with cool white lights below the shelves.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same thing or not. We just ordered the fixtures for the new deodorant set (22" instead of 14").. 3 sections at 7 shelves each, it was not a cheap investment but it looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we got those for deodorant as well. Nobody wanted to spend the cash for them in spices though. :-( I keep hoping they will either expand then to spices and coffee or at least make white ones in the same design.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 25, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Yeah, we got those for deodorant as well. Nobody wanted to spend the cash for them in spices though. :-( I keep hoping they will either expand then to spices and coffee or at least make white ones in the same design.


It was A LOT to do the conversion but totally worth it IMO.. There were numbers for white pushers in the same style but I've never seen them used before.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 25, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same thing or not. We just ordered the fixtures for the new deodorant set (22" instead of 14").. 3 sections at 7 shelves each, it was not a cheap investment but it looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to do this forever........ Thank you for re-inspiring me.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 25, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Yeah, we got those for deodorant as well. Nobody wanted to spend the cash for them in spices though. :-( I keep hoping they will either expand then to spices and coffee or at least make white ones in the same design.


 
We have ours in Coffee, its awesome, and I have been meaning to get to the Spices, after that pic I will definitely make up that time, somewhere.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 25, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We have ours in Coffee, its awesome, and I have been meaning to get to the Spices, after that pic I will definitely make up that time, somewhere.



Best part about using them with coffee is u can literally pickup the whole pusher shelf and vacuum underneath it (With the product still in it.).... would be great for sugar/Flour, but its too heavy when full.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

Opened today.

Re-deep zoned pfresh minus frozen today. Pulled missing product. Truck in meat produce dairy completely backstocked. Milk mostly full.

Tomorrow is gonna be an amazing open


----------



## DoWork (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear executives,

Please refrain from sending us more organic and small apples. At this point, we are just giving them away at the price we are forced to sell them at. I've donated 20 cases in the last week. I've sent up tickets, talked with my STL and ETL, but they keep coming. I have two and a half full pallets of apples stuffed underneath the steel. Will I get more tomorrow? Probably. Will I work them? Nope. They'll be donated the following day. Enjoy the losses. 

Thanks,

DoWork

P.s. Fuck yo shit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2015)

@DoWork






someone may buy them all .. i'll send this guy to your store.

















be warned...







sell them FAST

soon they will all be













my final thought on apples....


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

Today I made pyramids in all the apple baskets and my STL thinks pfresh looks amazing

I mean it does but still


----------



## CrimsonRaven712 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been having an issue with pulling certain items. I have these freaking bags of onions that will not scan. I scan them and try to type in the barcode number but it pops up at the item does not exist. Does anyone have any tips on how to get around this? I think it is the market pantry brand red onions but I'm not positive.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2015)

jadetiger712 said:


> I've been having an issue with pulling certain items. I have these freaking bags of onions that will not scan. I scan them and try to type in the barcode number but it pops up at the item does not exist. Does anyone have any tips on how to get around this? I think it is the market pantry brand red onions but I'm not positive.


If you have the dcpi , I would print a bcode without date snd cover the barcode with the bcode sticker.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

jadetiger712 said:


> I've been having an issue with pulling certain items. I have these freaking bags of onions that will not scan. I scan them and try to type in the barcode number but it pops up at the item does not exist. Does anyone have any tips on how to get around this? I think it is the market pantry brand red onions but I'm not positive.



Market Pantry 3 lb onions?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not at work I can get it tomorrow but I close Tuesday.


----------



## whippingboy (Oct 26, 2015)

Pears, apples, organic bagged apples, pears, organic apples, bagged apples, sliced apples, pears, crunchpak apples, blah blah blah.. We are drowning over here.  I don't care what kind of deal the buyers made, we are donating the hell out of this crap.  And black grapes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2015)

Stop sending us those black grapes they don't sell not even at our tpc price of 99 cents for the 1.5 lb bag. And those ugly golden Delicious apples don't sell we have them st 1.99 for 3  lb bAg not selling.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Oct 27, 2015)

Woot for a 3pm-12:15am food inventory shift followed directly by a 6am-2:30pm pfresh shift. Only getting 4.5 hours of sleep is awesome.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## indigo25 (Oct 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Today I made pyramids in all the apple baskets and my STL thinks pfresh looks amazing
> 
> I mean it does but still


I sort of like doing pyramids, but I also hate it when I'm culling and have to keep moving them all.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble ordering turkeys ???

It doesn't show up for order, when I scan any of the turkeys.  I need to be able to order these.

We received the initial push of 84 boxes of turkeys 5 pallets on oct 13 and 15.  Now we are down to 1 tub in the freezer of about 20 boxes with the bunker full. 

I also would like to order the cook in the bag turkey and turkey breat by archer farms.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Oct 28, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having trouble ordering turkeys ???
> 
> It doesn't show up for order, when I scan any of the turkeys.  I need to be able to order these.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried ordering any yet. Our turkeys aren't even set yet.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 28, 2015)

Ordering for turkeys is turned off until next week


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Ordering for turkeys is turned off until next week


thanks for the information i'll keep an eye on that


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2015)

how the hell do i keep this product standing up


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 28, 2015)

Veggie trays.  They work wonders for things that aren't veggies.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Veggie trays all the way


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> Veggie trays.  They work wonders for things that aren't veggies.



Like the things for salads?


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Like the things for salads?



The trays used for your frozen veg.  It's a long strip that takes up the entire shelf with notches in it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 29, 2015)

I use the plastic magnetic things for the boxes that don't like standing too.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 29, 2015)

Is everyone having issues with instocks for dept 210? I've been told it's global but nobody seems to know when resolution is expected. It's been at least 3 weeks since lunchmeat hasn't looked like we're just selling pushers.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Is everyone having issues with instocks for dept 210? I've been told it's global but nobody seems to know when resolution is expected. It's been at least 3 weeks since lunchmeat hasn't looked like we're just selling pushers.


Our lunch meat is terrible.  We have 10 back stock carts of dairy mostly yogurt juice creamers.  And 1 pallet of yogurt juice milk. Way to much dairy I had my Ctl my supper this today cause the next FDC truck is Saturday and Sunday and there is no room for any more dairy in our cooler.  Oh and we have 40 boxes of eggs in there too and the salesfloor is full.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 29, 2015)

In stocks in stocks in stocks!


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 29, 2015)

More like out of stocks in my pfresh lately. Besides dept 210 issues, yogurt is low and cresent rolls/etc, we haven't had refrigerated pie crust in a week, juice and fresh meat are low. Counts are correct. FDC is sucking more than usual.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 29, 2015)

I was mocking this douchebag: Twitter


----------



## signingminion (Oct 29, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Is everyone having issues with instocks for dept 210? I've been told it's global but nobody seems to know when resolution is expected. It's been at least 3 weeks since lunchmeat hasn't looked like we're just selling pushers.


A couple years ago we didn't get replenishment on that for almost six months. We climbed ever command chain we could to try and fix it, cause it was still in the valley back then and looked horrible.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh yay 75% of the pic labels from the Ohio FDC won't scan today.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 31, 2015)

One of these days, I'm going to throw these boxes  of apples in the back of my truck, drive to the FDC and throw apples at every god damn window I can find. This is getting to be past ridiculous.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> More like out of stocks in my pfresh lately. Besides dept 210 issues, yogurt is low and cresent rolls/etc, we haven't had refrigerated pie crust in a week, juice and fresh meat are low. Counts are correct. FDC is sucking more than usual.



that moment when for once c&s actually is better than the FDC. We haven't had many distribution issues. Most of the department is zoned to plano, and mostly in stock. I tend to ignore my TL when she says flex stuff, because whatever I research as out tends to come on one of the next two trucks.

With Pfab though, did anyone have issues getting in the new salad dressings, the new salads (Romaine, arugula, 3lb kale/spinach), radishes, or the 2lb peppers? The dressings and salads _finally_ started coming in. Still no on the radishes or 2lb peppers, but I have some of those old 2-pack green peppers challenged there because c&s sent them to us. Twice.



DoWork said:


> One of these days, I'm going to throw these boxes  of apples in the back of my truck, drive to the FDC and throw apples at every god damn window I can find. This is getting to be past ridiculous.



Let me come with, except I'll bring onions. Why the fuck are the red and white onions that I order constantly moldy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2015)

At my friend's store, they have no apples or bananas right now.  They get their order from fdc. The counts are correct.  They are not why they are not getting stuff. I told them to flex everything. Till it gets figured out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

instocks keeps doing RIGs in dairy and specialty ,milk and we keep getting too much dairy in. Right now we have 2 pallets and 6 carts of back stock that cannot be back stocked cause the racks and wacos are full.  Why so much dairy backstock, instocks stop scanning your RIGs for dairy please.


----------



## DoWork (Nov 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> that moment when for once c&s actually is better than the FDC. We haven't had many distribution issues. Most of the department is zoned to plano, and mostly in stock. I tend to ignore my TL when she says flex stuff, because whatever I research as out tends to come on one of the next two trucks.
> 
> With Pfab though, did anyone have issues getting in the new salad dressings, the new salads (Romaine, arugula, 3lb kale/spinach), radishes, or the 2lb peppers? The dressings and salads _finally_ started coming in. Still no on the radishes or 2lb peppers, but I have some of those old 2-pack green peppers challenged there because c&s sent them to us. Twice.
> 
> ...



No shit. Up until two trucks ago, we were receiving the worst onions I've ever seen. Now, they're huge and perfect.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a ground meat recall.  This is why I probably dont have any 80/20 1 lb ground meat.  

Here is a link >> All American Meats Recalls 167,427 Pounds of Ground Beef Over E. Coli Concerns | Food Safety News


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 2, 2015)

For anyone else that has Laughing Cow cheese on an unrefrigerated endcap: yes it really does go there. It came in an assortment shipper. We looked it up on their website and it says to refrigerate after purchase and opening.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> There is a ground meat recall.  This is why I probably dont have any 80/20 1 lb ground meat.
> 
> Here is a link >> All American Meats Recalls 167,427 Pounds of Ground Beef Over E. Coli Concerns | Food Safety News


Thank we get cargill meat from ks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> For anyone else that has Laughing Cow cheese on an unrefrigerated endcap: yes it really does go there. It came in an assortment shipper. We looked it up on their website and it says to refrigerate after purchase and opening.


That's like the Oscar Mayer pre cooked bacon it was on a dry end cap last year too


----------



## Bosch (Nov 2, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> instocks keeps doing RIGs in dairy and specialty ,milk and we keep getting too much dairy in. Right now we have 2 pallets and 6 carts of back stock that cannot be back stocked cause the racks and wacos are full.  Why so much dairy backstock, instocks stop scanning your RIGs for dairy please.



We will keep scanning them since are scored by how many RiGs we complete.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 3, 2015)

Bosch said:


> We will keep scanning them since are scored by how many RiGs we complete.


I guess just put in the numbers that it says we have   So we don't get any more coming in right now


----------



## signingminion (Nov 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> That's like the Oscar Mayer pre cooked bacon it was on a dry end cap last year too


Or the velveeta logs...my flow team loses their mind every year when one location is cold and the other isn't.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2015)

I think my store manager is trying to make me team lead because just like every other market team lead, I've worked in every other department today but market.


----------



## indigo25 (Nov 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I think my store manager is trying to make me team lead because just like every other market team lead, I've worked in every other department today but market.


That is my life since becoming market TL. I don't mind helping other areas, but when they have me set Christmas for most of my shift when no one else is in market it's really annoying. I have told them it's difficult to keep up market if someone isn't over there most of the day, but no one really cares besides me and my team.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Or the velveeta logs...my flow team loses their mind every year when one location is cold and the other isn't.



It still boggles my mind that we backstock those little bags of pepperoni in the meat cooler but the sales floor location is on a dry shelf.


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 4, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> It still boggles my mind that we backstock those little bags of pepperoni in the meat cooler but the sales floor location is on a dry shelf.


I seriously dunno what's up with those. For us, they keep backstocking them in the dairy cooler


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 5, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> For anyone else that has Laughing Cow cheese on an unrefrigerated endcap: yes it really does go there. It came in an assortment shipper. We looked it up on their website and it says to refrigerate after purchase and opening.



It is also in the Merch Update Guide that is posted every week on Redwire just FYI


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 5, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> That is my life since becoming market TL. I don't mind helping other areas, but when they have me set Christmas for most of my shift when no one else is in market it's really annoying. I have told them it's difficult to keep up market if someone isn't over there most of the day, but no one really cares besides me and my team.



You know whats the best....

When you are together with HR and see the breakdown of hours and how they are supposed to be like 200 for the schedule being written the week before thanksgiving but only allocating 100 and saving the rest for other areas.....SMH

I know how that goes though.  I have to do Pharmacy backup constantly, grab carts, LITERALLY push out C&S the WHOLE time they are there otherwise they wont finish.  This past week I even pushed out the whole pallet of produce and backstocked it all by myself even though that is the logistics workcenter job


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 5, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> I seriously dunno what's up with those. For us, they keep backstocking them in the dairy cooler



I think there are 2 different DPCIS.  On some of the boxes that come in it will say "For Dry POG" or something like that


----------



## BreakingSpot (Nov 5, 2015)

Question: We get our FDC trucks on Sunday Tuesday and Thursday's. Does anyone know if we be getting any on thanksgiving day?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 5, 2015)

BreakingSpot said:


> Question: We get our FDC trucks on Sunday Tuesday and Thursday's. Does anyone know if we be getting any on thanksgiving day?


Do you receive the trucks on those days or just work them then? We get ours the night prior so I fully expect them to drop a load off Wednesday night.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Also, speaking of Black Thursday; where sampling tables a thing last year? I checked my store's Sunflower page and we have tables listed for Thursday, Friday and Saturday. The rest of the info is very sparse so I have no clue as to what or when on Thursday.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 5, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I think there are 2 different DPCIS.  On some of the boxes that come in it will say "For Dry POG" or something like that


I shove the dry ones into dry grocery backstock. They get holes and rot enough, making them go into the cooler to pull them is dumb.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 5, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> I think there are 2 different DPCIS.  On some of the boxes that come in it will say "For Dry POG" or something like that


Exactly.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 5, 2015)

BreakingSpot said:


> Question: We get our FDC trucks on Sunday Tuesday and Thursday's. Does anyone know if we be getting any on thanksgiving day?


There were some Redwire messages sent out semi recently that discussed food deliveries around Thanksgiving and Christmas. I suggest checking on there.


----------



## Jeremy1818 (Nov 5, 2015)

Redwire will have the holiday week schedule for your store on the food deliveries message


----------



## BreakingSpot (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 9, 2015)

I managed to get my Beekman Farms 4' lead set this weekend. It looks really cool and it has some really interesting things on it. The fact that the graphic has the gay couple that created it is just icing on the cake


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I managed to get my Beekman Farms 4' lead set this weekend. It looks really cool and it has some really interesting things on it. The fact that the graphic has the gay couple that created it is just icing on the cake



oh i thought they were brothers lmao


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 9, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> instocks keeps doing RIGs in dairy and specialty ,milk and we keep getting too much dairy in. Right now we have 2 pallets and 6 carts of back stock that cannot be back stocked cause the racks and wacos are full.  Why so much dairy backstock, instocks stop scanning your RIGs for dairy please.


If you have the option, set your capacities for the milk/dairy items, It'll take a bit. We are running into an issue with instocks scanning stuff, telling us the capacities were wrong, and then researching it anyway.


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 9, 2015)

I love how Target decided to have their market pantry turkeys fill en entire bunker which are not big sellers. Now, the butterball are on the other half of the freezer bunker and sell much better than their turkeys. Also Target, thanks you for sending us enough Turkeys (mainly market pantry) to not have to order any (yet) .... NOT. These turkeys are taking up space in our freezers. Remember, we know our freezers and know how to order. Trust us to order what we need.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I love how Target decided to have their market pantry turkeys fill en entire bunker which are not big sellers. Now, the butterball are on the other half of the freezer bunker and sell much better than their turkeys. Also Target, thanks you for sending us enough Turkeys (mainly market pantry) to not have to order any (yet) .... NOT. These turkeys are taking up space in our freezers. Remember, we know our freezers and know how to order. Trust us to order what we need.



Market Pantry Turkeys in our freezer for 1 month now and still have the initial push minus 1 or 2 turkeys ...
butterballs initial push all gone ordered 12 more last week they are almost gone.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

I do not understand why Market Pantry turkeys don't sell.


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I do not understand why Market Pantry turkeys don't sell.



I was told by another co worker that they d0nt come preseasoned compared to butterball turkeys. Plus with pfresh stores being around for 5 years, people have a preference for butterball over MP


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Butterball is a known brand, mp is not,


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 9, 2015)

Surprisingly to me we have sold just as many MP as BB's so far this year (MP flew out the door faster than BB last year with the .40c price difference). If anyone hasn't had them, MP Turkey's are REALLY good, just as good as Butterball imo.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 9, 2015)

If you've never tried the MP turkey breast cooked in the crockpot, let me tell ya it's amazing.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Surprisingly to me we have sold just as many MP as BB's so far this year (MP flew out the door faster than BB last year with the .40c price difference). If anyone hasn't had them, MP Turkey's are REALLY good, just as good as Butterball imo.



MP sold a lot on Sunday because I literally had no way to get into the freezer. I strangely had some guests who were very understanding.


You guys know the Simply Balanced milk, right? This stuff: Simply Balanced milk at Target

In that same cooler are the Horizon milk of the same size. How the fuck do I get this stuff to stop leaking? No matter what, every day, whether I cleaned it or not the previous day, there will ALWAYS be milk puddling.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 9, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> If you have the option, set your capacities for the milk/dairy items, It'll take a bit. We are running into an issue with instocks scanning stuff, telling us the capacities were wrong, and then researching it anyway.



I change them as I go. For milk, I would ask what you want it changed to, and count it as full. Lots of times it is full or they haven't pushed milk yet so it will be full shortly.  Cause when you change a capacity it will ask for a count. Might as well make it right or try to.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 9, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I do not understand why Market Pantry turkeys don't sell.


ASANTS, my old farts love the turkey breast at .99/lb. They buy two or three at a time. The bigger the better. I sell plenty of smaller MP turkeys every year as well and the bigger BB. They are either penny wise or pound foolish in our area. MP to old farts and team members, BB to guests who have more cash than they can spend.

I love the breasts and always have one in the freezer. Perfect size for two, and I can brine it in my stock pot in the fridge while it defrosts. So amazing.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope no one does this at my store but thought this was funny.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> MP sold a lot on Sunday because I literally had no way to get into the freezer. I strangely had some guests who were very understanding.
> 
> 
> You guys know the Simply Balanced milk, right? This stuff: Simply Balanced milk at Target
> ...


I'll answer yours if you tell me why the fuck that junk turns highlighter-yellow after it leaks on the shelf.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 10, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> I'll answer yours if you tell me why the fuck that junk turns highlighter-yellow after it leaks on the shelf.


Diet. Grassfed cows have milk that makes butter thats more yellow in color. Dried on the shelf milk thats oxidizing is probably the same thing....

...as for the SB milk. Smack whoever is receiving and breaking down the pallets. Mine like to drop the case, which makes one or two explode the next couple leak slowly and maybe one or two not leak at all. Also no stocking so its sitting on the edge of the shelf. Gravity is not your friend when you've got liquids in a Tetra pack carton.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2015)

Why are they sending so much goddamn frozen and bakery


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Why are they sending so much goddamn frozen and bakery


Tis the season. We are having an issue with them sending too many eggs and not enough fresh meat.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2015)

More eggs than Easter. Too much bakery also.  Not enough butterballs.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Tis the season.


Ho Ho HOly MOTHER of Sara Lee, that's a CRAPton....
*just saw my walk-in


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2015)

We have a handle on eggs and bakery donate donate donate.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 14, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> More eggs than Easter. Too much bakery also.  Not enough butterballs.


If they were going to screw us with eggs, I'd appreciate the FDC actually giving us a heads up. Particularly when changing vendors. But no. Let the stores take the hit for the DCs bullshit.


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 14, 2015)

I still havent ordered any MP Turkeys (excluding the turkey breast).  We've been ordering BB only since they are the only ones that sell.

Now, HQ nor mysupport have fixed by endcap problem. I dont if I mentioned it or not but my store only has one dairy endcap. We use it this time of the year for season dairy and mp 12 count eggs. But with the recent pfresh transition, someone decided it was okay to put the juice/fruit smoothie endcap where we have our dairy sales planners. So that means we have no place to put all the eggs and season creamers and such.

Now I mysupported this. I was told that my store should have a place for both A145 dairy endcaps and the juice/fruit smoothie endcap. They attached a blueprint as proof to show me where everything should be. Well, this person on mysupport sent me the wrong blueprint. It is not for my store. So this person is basing their information on a wrong blueprint. This blueprint they sent me was for a store that has 2 dairy endcaps along with the 2 freezer endcaps. My store only has 1 dairy endcap cooler. We cant have a 2nd cooler because of a pillar is in the way (we are a 2 level store)


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 14, 2015)

Can you take a picture that shows both endcaps and attach it to the mySupport?


----------



## signingminion (Nov 15, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Can you take a picture that shows both endcaps and attach it to the mySupport?


Just tell them they are wrong. If you can get a pic of a current adjacency from your pptl it might help convince them.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 15, 2015)

@Brewhaha just reopen the case and point out their error. You have to be persistant with mysupport.


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 16, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Just tell them they are wrong. If you can get a pic of a current adjacency from your pptl it might help convince them.



I am going to talk to my signing and plano team leads today to get this information for mysupport. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2015)

Here's a little humor for us PA's this morning ......

we have soo many Turkeys i some times feel like this ...

























I'll be there for you
(When the rain starts to pour)
I'll be there for you
(Like I've been there before)
I'll be there for you
('Cause you're there for me too)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2015)

now now, turkeys will get you ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2015)

yum yum ...


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 16, 2015)

Any tips, when it comes to inventory, for working with all those succulent turkeys? Our turkey trailer is still rather full and I don't wanna :v


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Any tips, when it comes to inventory, for working with all those succulent turkeys? Our turkey trailer is still rather full and I don't wanna :v



Oh hey, speaking of inventory, my store is doing pfresh inventory tonight. Starting about now.

Time to go harass my TL on Snapchat.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 17, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Any tips, when it comes to inventory, for working with all those succulent turkeys? Our turkey trailer is still rather full and I don't wanna :v



You get a turkey trailer? We had 3 or 4 pallets of turkeys jammed into the freezer, and I felt like a contortionist trying to pull the CAFs in there over the weekend.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 17, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> You get a turkey trailer? We had 3 or 4 pallets of turkeys jammed into the freezer, and I felt like a contortionist trying to pull the CAFs in there over the weekend.


If we could keep it to 3 or 4 pallets, we wouldn't need a trailer.. Try 15-18 pallets! Unfortunately, the rental fee comes off of my ETLs P-card so it doesn't just magically appear


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

What comes after turkeys

Or are we pallet-free for some time


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> What comes after turkeys
> 
> Or are we pallet-free for some time


It's a different zone but it's almost time for EGGS 
Last year, it was 3.5 pallets at my peak


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> It's a different zone but it's almost time for EGGS
> Last year, it was 3.5 pallets at my peak



Eggs are not pallets in frozen


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

Apparrntly the bitch who ordered 80 turkeys is coming in on Friday to pick them up.

The fuck does she thibk we are, her personal pantry?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Apparrntly the bitch who ordered 80 turkeys is coming in on Friday to pick them up.
> 
> The fuck does she thibk we are, her personal pantry?


And all need scanned thru the register cause they are all different prices.  I feel for that cashier.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm in love with all the mispick bakery items that I have been getting for the past week . *Throws Monarch out the window*.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

Be glad you have a working label gun..flow just broke out last


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Be glad you have a working label gun..flow just broke out last


food avenue may have one, at least ours does and hardly ever uses it.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Apparrntly the bitch who ordered 80 turkeys is coming in on Friday to pick them up.
> 
> The fuck does she thibk we are, her personal pantry?


We have been getting requests from about 100 churches.. We had to turn most of them a way but the 'reasonable' requests were asked to pay the 'bulk order price' (which is the normal price). 9 times outta 10, they say no thanks. We're not a wholesaler :v


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Apparrntly the bitch who ordered 80 turkeys is coming in on Friday to pick them up.
> 
> The fuck does she thibk we are, her personal pantry?



She ordered them and didn't just walk in and cleaned you out. Chill a bit.  Also guaranteed sales.


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 17, 2015)

Ugh. We just ordered a s**t ton of turkeys, but I don't know where the hell we're gonna put them... Our freezer is tiny


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 17, 2015)

Turkey are finally starting to sell. 

Still no word from my support about my p fresh dairy endcap issue.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 18, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> If we could keep it to 3 or 4 pallets, we wouldn't need a trailer.. Try 15-18 pallets! Unfortunately, the rental fee comes off of my ETLs P-card so it doesn't just magically appear



We're not a super, so we only have a tiny P-Fresh freezer.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

Bosch said:


> She ordered them and didn't just walk in and cleaned you out. Chill a bit.  Also guaranteed sales.



Good sales now, terrible comp next year


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Good sales now, terrible comp next year


Get her phone number and call her early next year In October and ask if she would like to order those 80 turkeys again that way you will be prepared.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 18, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> I still havent ordered any MP Turkeys (excluding the turkey breast).  We've been ordering BB only since they are the only ones that sell.
> 
> Now, HQ nor mysupport have fixed by endcap problem. I dont if I mentioned it or not but my store only has one dairy endcap. We use it this time of the year for season dairy and mp 12 count eggs. But with the recent pfresh transition, someone decided it was okay to put the juice/fruit smoothie endcap where we have our dairy sales planners. So that means we have no place to put all the eggs and season creamers and such.
> 
> Now I mysupported this. I was told that my store should have a place for both A145 dairy endcaps and the juice/fruit smoothie endcap. They attached a blueprint as proof to show me where everything should be. Well, this person on mysupport sent me the wrong blueprint. It is not for my store. So this person is basing their information on a wrong blueprint. This blueprint they sent me was for a store that has 2 dairy endcaps along with the 2 freezer endcaps. My store only has 1 dairy endcap cooler. We cant have a 2nd cooler because of a pillar is in the way (we are a 2 level store)


We got alcohol  last year and after using my support to tell them one of the coolers is permanently booze, they told me we had to set the endcap anyhow. So now we just ignore them. If it is dual location product then it really doesn't matter, if it is only there, then flex it somewhere that has two facings and hijack one.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Get her phone number and call her early next year In October and ask if she would like to order those 80 turkeys again that way you will be prepared.



The TL who does have here number won't tell me it.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm the PA at my store. A pizza vendor told me Tuesday that on the 25th our store will be having a one day only buy one get one free on all frozen pizzas. Anyone else have this deal on the 25th as well? If so, will you be clearing out a frozen endcap for it? We don't currently have pizzas on any of our endcaps. I talked to our Plano team lead and she didn't have any salesplans or revisions for frozen endcaps next week. I'm pondering just flexing out some pizza on a frozen endcap for that one day. I flex stuff over on a daily basis to fill holes and whatnot but I've never flexed onto a whole endcap. Thoughts?


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven't heard anything about a bogo pizza deal. You should confirm that info with someone besides a pizza vendor before taking further action. Ask your ETL or TL.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 18, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> I'm the PA at my store. A pizza vendor told me Tuesday that on the 25th our store will be having a one day only buy one get one free on all frozen pizzas. Anyone else have this deal on the 25th as well? If so, will you be clearing out a frozen endcap for it? We don't currently have pizzas on any of our endcaps. I talked to our Plano team lead and she didn't have any salesplans or revisions for frozen endcaps next week. I'm pondering just flexing out some pizza on a frozen endcap for that one day. I flex stuff over on a daily basis to fill holes and whatnot but I've never flexed onto a whole endcap. Thoughts?


We've had a pizza endcap for as long as we've been open. Single serve on to two shelves, regular size on bottom. Almost all vendor pizza.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 18, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I haven't heard anything about a bogo pizza deal. You should confirm that info with someone besides a pizza vendor before taking further action. Ask your ETL or TL.



It's there, it is for Target's "10 Days of Deals and nonsense" There is info about it in the November Food Guide. (It is also in next weeks Ad)


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 19, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> It's there, it is for Target's "10 Days of Deals and nonsense" There is info about it in the November Food Guide. (It is also in next weeks Ad)


Thanks!


----------



## indigo25 (Nov 19, 2015)

Only closing the next week and a half is going to make talking to vendors a hassle. >_>


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 19, 2015)

For my store, it is up to my team lead whether or not to give any extra space to our vendors for pizza. If he tells me to make space on the 25th (i open), I will. I doubt our Red Baron vendor will even know  about this, let alone brig in extra product. Our nestle vendor will bring whatever we tell him to bring if he is given proper time to do so.

Anyone know if there will be special signing for this pizza deal?


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 19, 2015)

My support got back to me about my endcap issue. Apparently, my store was not supposed to get the full PFAB transition with the juice endcap due to us only having one dairy endcap. What happened was someone on HQs end thought my store had 2 diary endcaps and put our store in the list of PFAB stores. They said they will do a revision as soon as possible. 

Lets hope plano has the hours for it/


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 19, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> For my store, it is up to my team lead whether or not to give any extra space to our vendors for pizza. If he tells me to make space on the 25th (i open), I will. I doubt our Red Baron vendor will even know  about this, let alone brig in extra product. Our nestle vendor will bring whatever we tell him to bring if he is given proper time to do so.
> 
> Anyone know if there will be special signing for this pizza deal?


My TL only takes Consumables shifts twice a week compared to my working 40 hours a week in PFresh so I made the call to switch an endcap to pizza for a day.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 20, 2015)

Extra. Space? My DLT wants as many turkeys on the floor as possible so I had to move my GF endcap (which was by meat, other end of grocery) to my frozen EC. My Tyson bagged D210 is in my front endcap to make room for Butterballs in the bunker. And to top it off, Bluebell is back in production (and not on the current POG) so they get a front door. I only have 1 door for my 6 frozen SP's :/


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2015)

This dumbass TL at my store is losing his mind because I've been too busy to put up his "high priority labels"

It's product that goes down in price by five cents


----------



## PFABulous (Nov 21, 2015)

Signing will come. It needs to be set that morning then taken down at closing.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 21, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone know if there will be special signing for this pizza deal?


Ours have arrived.


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 21, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> Ours have arrived.



I will check for them Tuesday morning. Personally, unless my TL or higher says so, I am not giving any extra space to the pizza vendors. I dont have the time to remove product from an endcap or bunker for one day just to put the product back the next day. I will make sure the signs are up but that is it.

On the 25th,  I have to make sure p fresh and the thanksgiving endcaps are full to maximize sales. I also have to receive milk and do an order. So making new room is not happening


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 21, 2015)

Speaking of milk, I f***ing hate milk. After over a month of not getting enough milk (especially the MP skim gallons), the milk vendor decieded to give us a $hit ton of milk to the point were we just barely have enough room for it in our cooler. The issue for us with pallets of milk is our dairy cooler is NOT behind our milk locations on the floor. Our receieving door is on the opposite end of our dairy doors on the sales floor. The milk vendors also didnt tell us they were switching to bringing us pallets of milk instead of putting them on flats is usual. Also, they buttholes didnt come in the AM like usual and come in right at 230pm. That means I had to push 2 1/2 pallets of milk to the floor plus stack whatever is left in our cooler. Those of you who dont know how much milk is on a pallet of milk is 54 crates. Totaling to roughly 135 crates of milk plus the 1/2 1/2 and heavy creamer boxes. Luckily, I had someone to help me push milk.

Not only I had to deal with the milk, my TL made a mess in the cooler by spilling milking all over our dairy cooler. He left as soon as I arrived and did the worst job of cleaning up the milk I have ever seen. He didnt even get rid of the leaking milk. He put it in a crate with the rest of the milk and it continued to leak. Not only that, he left a trash bin full of processed qmos and white bin of unprocessed qmos AGAIN (GAHHHHHHHHHHH)

So because I had to deal with pushing the milk, cleaning up after my TL and stacking all the milk, I hate milk.  This caused me not to do most of the caf pulls or fill up eggs. I did push turkeys before I had to start my dry zone before doing p fresh.

Rant over


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh man milk.....so much came in yesterday. Took me forever. Ours come on these metal rolling racks that are heavy as hell and are really hard to control.
On a positive note, I love this time of year in market. So busy and guests are in good moods.


----------



## jenna (Nov 21, 2015)

I had an entire stack of full milk cartons tip over while I was in the dairy cooler.  The bottom crate wasn't fully on the pallet to begin with (sitting slightly off the edge, which meant it tipped over at the slightest touch.)

At least 1 gallon broke, and milk leaked all over the floor.  :/  Bright side, only one gallon, and in the dairy cooler - not on the sales floor.

boo

I did clean it up, though.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 21, 2015)

jenna said:


> I had an entire stack of full milk cartons tip over while I was in the dairy cooler.  The bottom crate wasn't fully on the pallet to begin with (sitting slightly off the edge, which meant it tipped over at the slightest touch.)
> 
> At least 1 gallon broke, and milk leaked all over the floor.  :/  Bright side, only one gallon, and in the dairy cooler - not on the sales floor.
> 
> ...


Milk is always a pain. One gallon leaking somehow finds its way to cover everything.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## PfreshColdMan (Nov 21, 2015)

*sigh* none of the ETL's know the importance of health and cleanliness. Oh yes push CAF's, this will definitely solve my 3 month overdue cleaning for the cooler >.>


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 22, 2015)

My Thursday milk delivery was 5 pallets (up from the usual 2) and I had only sold through 2 pallets by the time yesterdays 7 pallets rolled in. FDC also got delivered last night so I have a feeling that I'll have some perturbed TMs when I arrive today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> My Thursday milk delivery was 5 pallets (up from the usual 2) and I had only sold through 2 pallets by the time yesterdays 7 pallets rolled in. FDC also got delivered last night so I have a feeling that I'll have some perturbed TMs when I arrive today.


ouch, so sorry , we decreased our milk delivery for Friday and Monday as it was way too high, we still received 4 pallets on Friday and going to receive almost 3 pallets on Monday.


----------



## zoned2deep (Nov 23, 2015)

What are procedures for checking dates like at other stores? Outside of FIFOing while pushing product, that is. I am curious about both the expectations from leadership and the actual reality of what gets done and how frequently.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Nov 23, 2015)

zoned2deep said:


> What are procedures for checking dates like at other stores? Outside of FIFOing while pushing product, that is. I am curious about both the expectations from leadership and the actual reality of what gets done and how frequently.


Freshness Friday where the day's huddle should be targeting a specific aisle and checking the whole thing for out of dates. Usually target a food type screwed up by flow. Other part is adding expiration dates to the my devices so that suspect items drop into the short date workload. If you qmos stuff it helps to add an expiration for the next day so that none of it comes out of the back later.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2015)

always check dates on your metros as you push the CAF pulls.

Also, go thru and pull out the case stock that has expired or about to expire, yogurt go out 4 to 5 days and SUBT it off the location, qmos and donate.
It is easy if you are a FDC delivery cause the expiration dates are in black.

We keep the coolers clean of expired food.

As for dry grocery that is another worry that no one at my store has time for.  WE haven't done a freshness Friday for months, usually pushing leftover FDC pallets on Friday.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2015)

One of my milk coolers is freezing.

God fuckin dammit


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2015)

How many jugs have exploded so far?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> How many jugs have exploded so far?



None. It was the Simply Balanced/Horizon half gals in cardboardish


----------



## Brewhaha (Nov 24, 2015)

So I had a disagreement with our crappy red baron vendor. As some of you know, there is an frozen endcap with pies and coolwhip. Two shelves has Edwards (red baron) 2 facings and 1 facing of Marie calander pumpkin pies on 2 shelves. I see the red baron vendor taking off the pumpkin pies in favor of his pies. He claims that they quote "paid for those shelves" and his product should go there. I told him that isn't the case and he got irritated. I know for a fact that the endcap is correct because I set it myself.


----------



## compostguy (Nov 24, 2015)

Sold 91 turkeys today (they were pre-ordered -- and 89 of them were Market Pantry!).


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2015)

compostguy said:


> Sold 91 turkeys today (they were pre-ordered -- and 89 of them were Market Pantry!).


If only we could    I still have about 80 left in my freezer all market pantry 10 to 12 lbers.  My bunker is still pretty full have about 140 turkeys in my bunker.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2015)

Brewhaha said:


> So I had a disagreement with our crappy red baron vendor. As some of you know, there is an frozen endcap with pies and coolwhip. Two shelves has Edwards (red baron) 2 facings and 1 facing of Marie calander pumpkin pies on 2 shelves. I see the red baron vendor taking off the pumpkin pies in favor of his pies. He claims that they quote "paid for those shelves" and his product should go there. I told him that isn't the case and he got irritated. I know for a fact that the endcap is correct because I set it myself.



I'd like it if our Red Baron vendor would actually show up to push his product.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 25, 2015)

For people that weren't aware, some if not all stores will not have to do SDA/Check dates for the 26th and 27th.


----------



## pfreshdude (Nov 25, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> If only we could    I still have about 80 left in my freezer all market pantry 10 to 12 lbers.  My bunker is still pretty full have about 140 turkeys in my bunker.



We had only a few butterballs left today.  Still have a bunch of the MP they autoshipped when they first came in.  I didnt order 1 case of any MP besides the breasts


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 25, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> For people that weren't aware, some if not all stores will not have to do SDA/Check dates for the 26th and 27th.


They must have put them all in todays list because it was over 100.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> If only we could    I still have about 80 left in my freezer all market pantry 10 to 12 lbers.  My bunker is still pretty full have about 140 turkeys in my bunker.


We put meat coupons on a bunch of ours. They bought cute gift tags and tied them to the handles with $4 or $5 coupons. Not sure whats left out back, but we sold through everything in the bunker at least once.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

Let's get rid of the CTL position and replace it with 3 PAs per store and call them the Triumvirate or the Council.

"Hey, can you fill the bananas?"
"The Triumvirate will get back to you on that."

"Please fill the milk."
"The Council denies your request."

"Can you train this new person while doing all your opening tasks?"
"The Council disapproves."

"On Wednesdays we wear pink."

"Get in losers we're going culling."


----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Let's get rid of the CTL position and replace it with 3 PAs per store and call them the Triumvirate or the Council.
> 
> "Hey, can you fill the bananas?"
> "The Triumvirate will get back to you on that."
> ...


Can I just get rid of my CTL? Like stab her and dump her "basic bitch" body in a dumpster or something....?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

UPDATED TWO NEW QUOTES.

I like my CTL, she just sucks at ordering. Yes, I get that the next truck is Tuesday why the fuck did you order 3 boxes of pineapples


----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2015)

OMG I miss my team. I would so say "get in losers we're going culling" Hahaha.

Ours sucks at ordering, sucks at processing the order, sucks at running market, sucks at setting pogs, sucks at coordinating with vendors...oh and she's a stright up disrespectful bitch now that I'm not on her team anymore. If I help her out she doesn't say thanks. Or anything to even let me know she heard me talking to her. She walks past me and then LOUDLY says hi to the next team member she passes. But then I remember that she's got more wrinkles than an old hag and she's younger than me.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2015)

They LOCU'd the entire dairy cooler today.

Two QMOS bins of dairy. We also have nothing in the back. It's AWESOME.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> They LOCU'd the entire dairy cooler today.
> 
> Two QMOS bins of dairy. We also have nothing in the back. It's AWESOME.



you know what that means though....a huge truck


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> you know what that means though....a huge truck



Nah, we just got the truck in so we should be able to backstock and not have a huge truck 

seriously how much yogurt do they expect us to sell


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone else have closing shifts in market til closing.  I have to be there til 11 tonight...ughhhh...so dumb, tonight is going to drag on


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> They LOCU'd the entire dairy cooler today.
> 
> Two QMOS bins of dairy. We also have nothing in the back. It's AWESOME.


if we LOCU'd the entire dairy cooler that would mean we would have about 50 metros FULL of stuff... you only had 2 bins full.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 1, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Anyone else have closing shifts in market til closing.  I have to be there til 11 tonight...ughhhh...so dumb, tonight is going to drag on


i've been working 3 PM to 11:30 PM on a closing shift for about 1 year now, we are open till 11PM and starting December 12th open till 12 midnight.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> if we LOCU'd the entire dairy cooler that would mean we would have about 50 metros FULL of stuff... you only had 2 bins full.



2 bins of SIN


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 1, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> i've been working 3 PM to 11:30 PM on a closing shift for about 1 year now, we are open till 11PM and starting December 12th open till 12 midnight.



Before the holidays are hours were basically

Opener 6-2 or 2:30 and the closer from like 2-8 or 8:30.  There were a few times I came in and did 12-7 with opener leaving around the time i got in


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 1, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Anyone else have closing shifts in market til closing.  I have to be there til 11 tonight...ughhhh...so dumb, tonight is going to drag on


Opportunity to get some cleaning done if it's slow. Or deep zone everywhere


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 1, 2015)

A Couple weeks from now I will no longer be a Perishables Assistant, I have finally escaped Market...


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Opportunity to get some cleaning done if it's slow. Or deep zone everywhere



Oh I know that...its just..I swear a 4 hour closing shift (im doing 6 tonight) FEELS like a 8 hour opening shift.  Closing always feels like im there so much longer as compared to when I open.  I guess when you have to zone the entire dry market section, coolers, freezers and PFRESH thats why it seems like it


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 1, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> A Couple weeks from now I will no longer be a Perishables Assistant, I have finally escaped Market...


Did you get promoted to a TL?


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 1, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Oh I know that...its just..I swear a 4 hour closing shift (im doing 6 tonight) FEELS like a 8 hour opening shift.  Closing always feels like im there so much longer as compared to when I open.  I guess when you have to zone the entire dry market section, coolers, freezers and PFRESH thats why it seems like it


I think it feels like forever because zoning is so monotonous. Opening shift is task oriented and for me, never boring.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 1, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Did you get promoted to a TL?



No, there has never been a PA in my store promoted to TL(it is a "Trap" position at my store) and we have had PFresh for at least 6 years. I have been the longest sitting person in the "carrot-line" and decided if they won't promote me they can go without me, while I learn something new, and make myself more valuable "however slightly" that would be...

Every single TM thinks of me as "the Defacto Market guy", and most TLs treat me as a peer, just as much as my team lead (if not more). I have a feeling that in the future I _could _end up back in Market as my current TL quit after I made it clear I wanted to move on as I felt I hit the end of the road of my development over here, and every TL/Benched person in my store has on experience working in Market.

Quite frankly with our new management Market/PFresh is going to hell in a hand basket, and I have poured my heart and soul into it (My DTL and GTL both know this), I figured being handcuffed and thrown into a Lake sounded a lot less fun, than trying to go and learn a new area, and end up kicking ass there too.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 1, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> No, there has never been a PA in my store promoted to TL(it is a "Trap" position at my store) and we have had PFresh for at least 6 years. I have been the longest sitting person in the "carrot-line" and decided if they won't promote me they can go without me, while I learn something new, and make myself more valuable "however slightly" that would be...
> 
> Every single TM thinks of me as "the Defacto Market guy", and most TLs treat me as a peer, just as much as my team lead (if not more). I have a feeling that in the future I _could _end up back in Market as my current TL quit after I made it clear I wanted to move on as I felt I hit the end of the road of my development over here, and every TL/Benched person in my store has on experience working in Market.
> 
> Quite frankly with our new management Market/PFresh is going to hell in a hand basket, and I have poured my heart and soul into it (My DTL and GTL both know this), I figured being handcuffed and thrown into a Lake sounded a lot less fun, than trying to go and learn a new area, and end up kicking ass there too.


It's lots of fun to watch it fall behind you...although my stl got grouchy when I told him "I told you so" haha


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 2, 2015)

anyone hear about the e coli recall ????

what is actually recalled ???

An E. coli outbreak has now spread to nearly 20 states, affecting chain stores such as Target, Walmart and Costco.


click on these links below ...

E. Coli Outbreak Update: 155,000 Items Recalled As Scare Spreads To Walmart, Starbucks, Target



E. coli recall affects major retailers across the U.S.

E. coli recall linked to celery expands to Wal-Mart, Safeway, Target, Starbucks


here is a FDA link : Taylor Farms Pacific, Inc. Recalls Celery Products Because Of Possible Health Risk


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 2, 2015)

Several items carried by Target in California only are on that list


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 3, 2015)

walmart has birds eating their meat ...






'Disgusting!' Video Shows Birds Eating Meat In Chicopee Walmart


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 3, 2015)

Just another reason why I hate Walmart


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 3, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> walmart has birds eating their meat ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well people were bitching about fresh meat, now they have to catch um!


----------



## Brewhaha (Dec 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> walmart has birds eating their meat ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's nasty


----------



## Brewhaha (Dec 4, 2015)

I still havent  heard back from mysupport about my stores dairy POG issue. They know of the issue (they said that) but havent told me the plan to fix it.

In other news, I am going to be working my first NON p-fresh shift in over a year (at least). As some of you know, I am graduating this month. I have 2 days off the week of December 19th (one for finals and the other for graduation). My stubborn ETL decided not to change the  (he is probably upset I went to HR and got my graduation day off) and give me a 5th day. I went to HR and asked if I could work in ship from store or do flexes. She gave me a 8.5 hours flexible shift.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Dec 4, 2015)

A few days ago I opened in Market did SDA and usual opening stuff only to find myself with so much expired vendor milk on the shelf and the backroom. I nearly flipped my shit because it must of been over 50 gallons worth of milk by the end of pulling it all. All I gotta say is I hate you guy that comes in and drops the new pallet of milk off and doesn't pull the expired product off the shelf.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 4, 2015)

At my store it's our responsibility to pull the expired milk off the shelf and put it in a designated spot in the dairy cooler from which the driver then takes it back on delivery days.  The rep sometimes pulls it off the shelf when he comes in twice a week.
Does the driver fill the shelves on delivery day? Ours do not. We do all of that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> At my store it's our responsibility to pull the expired milk off the shelf and put it in a designated spot in the dairy cooler from which the driver then takes it back on delivery days.  The rep sometimes pulls it off the shelf when he comes in twice a week.
> Does the driver fill the shelves on delivery day? Ours do not. We do all of that.


we fill milk pull expired milk off 3 days out and we donate it to the food bank.   We go through milk so quickly, about 100 gallons per day, we rarely have expired milk, only when 1 PA doesn't rotate milk up from the bottom shelf.  we also adjust and call the vendor and update our order.

Why do the guests always take the milk from the second spot in ??


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone know if there exists labels for Eggs or Freshpet like these?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone know if there exists labels for Eggs or Freshpet like these?


I have one for eggs. We have s whole metro for eggs that holds 18 boxes it's an extra wide metro


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> I have one for eggs. We have s whole metro for eggs that holds 18 boxes it's an extra wide metro



yessss what's the part number for the egg label


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> yessss what's the part number for the egg label


You will have to wait till Monday sorry off this weekend.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> You will have to wait till Monday sorry off this weekend.



Fair enough 

Nothing for freshpet though?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

Bye, bye, bananas


shit


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Bye, bye, bananas
> 
> 
> shit


"Once it reaches Latin America, as it is expected to, it could be only a matter of decades before the most popular banana on the planet once again disappears."

Decades.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> "Once it reaches Latin America, as it is expected to, it could be only a matter of decades before the most popular banana on the planet once again disappears."
> 
> Decades.



Which means they will start to die.

Ordering will slowly become harder


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Which means they will start to die.
> 
> Ordering will slowly become harder


I doubt either one of us will be working for Target when any impact from this hits. I'm more concerned with the fact that the Ohio FDC cannot figure out how to send bananas to us that are the correct temp. Really tired of grey bananas.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

ssssssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## signingminion (Dec 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I doubt either one of us will be working for Target when any impact from this hits. I'm more concerned with the fact that the Ohio FDC cannot figure out how to send bananas to us that are the correct temp. Really tired of grey bananas.


Every year....winter hits and we get a couple cases of slightly grey bananas and the rest follow quickly. Every year we get frozen salads because they can't be bothered to repack the truck after the stop before us. Nobody cares how many thousands of dollars we toss. Even refusing trailers hasn't helped the problem one dang bit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I doubt either one of us will be working for Target when any impact from this hits. I'm more concerned with the fact that the Ohio FDC cannot figure out how to send bananas to us that are the correct temp. Really tired of grey bananas.


same here ... I got bananas on Thursday and Friday they were soooooo ripe and had to throw half of them away.  If i order fewer i get in trouble not to have enough on the shelf.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 5, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Every year....winter hits and we get a couple cases of slightly grey bananas and the rest follow quickly. Every year we get frozen salads because they can't be bothered to repack the truck after the stop before us. Nobody cares how many thousands of dollars we toss. Even refusing trailers hasn't helped the problem one dang bit.



Frozen Mayo for us (Yes it was that cold here last year)


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone know of a creative way to display the wine totes? Corporate's idea of just sticking them in between the popular stuff is a bit shitty.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone know if there exists labels for Eggs or Freshpet like these?



I think our Freshpet metro just says PETS on it, but I could be wrong. I'll have to remember to check next time I go in the dairy cooler.

One of our market TMs keeps using our labeled(!) meat metro incorrectly (putting poultry on the top tier, etc.). I'm just waiting for Steritech to come in when said TM is working and ding our score.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 6, 2015)

I like how corporate told us to put poinsettias next to and above food. Way to not even respect the standards you've set for yourselves, you ignorant dbags.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 6, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I like how corporate told us to put poinsettias next to and above food. Way to not even respect the standards you've set for yourselves, you ignorant dbags.


Haha! Reminds me of the endcap sales planner with eggs above bacon


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> You will have to wait till Monday sorry off this weekend.



poke poke reminder if you got it


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> poke poke reminder if you got it


Yeah sorry I'll get early Tuesday for you.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Yeah sorry I'll get early Tuesday for you.



Cool cool


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2015)

For the egg metro label the part number is PS 1122920.  TAR-PS-1122920.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> For the egg metro label the part number is PS 1122920.  TAR-PS-1122920.


You've got a store number visible there.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> For the egg metro label the part number is PS 1122920.  TAR-PS-1122920.



YOU ARE AWESOME.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Dec 8, 2015)

Had my TL today threaten to terminate me on the spot because the STL started getting after him for the way our market department looked -__-. Very unfair to place this kinda blame on me especially when hes not over in market at all, but instead flirting with other team members or guest :/.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 8, 2015)

PfreshColdMan said:


> Had my TL today threaten to terminate me on the spot because the STL started getting after him for the way our market department looked -__-. Very unfair to place this kinda blame on me especially when hes not over in market at all, but instead flirting with other team members or guest :/.


TLs can't terminate anyone on the spot. Too long of a process. Even an STL/ETL has to do some paper work to terminate.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> You've got a store number visible there.


Thanks for the heads up got it deleted sorry


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> TLs can't terminate anyone on the spot. Too long of a process. Even an STL/ETL has to do some paper work to terminate.



Glad to hear actually, it really got to me yesterday especially when it isn't my fault the way our Market area looks. Oh and my rage about to much expired milk about a week ago well now he isn't delivering enough LOL can't win with these vendors can you?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 9, 2015)

PfreshColdMan said:


> Glad to hear actually, it really got to me yesterday especially when it isn't my fault the way our Market area looks. Oh and my rage about to much expired milk about a week ago well now he isn't delivering enough LOL can't win with these vendors can you?


Best way to win is going over their heads if they can't won't do what you need them too. Alternatively your DTL can light fires under their asses as well.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

Our milk and banana both manage to run out on delivery days.

collard greens at my store are $2.49. I accidentally put $2 coupon on them. Only one sold yesterday.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

STERITECH GODHQHFJFBFN


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> STERITECH GODHQHFJFBFN


Ugh, I'm sorry.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

indigo25 said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry.



GUESS WHO GOT RED.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> GUESS WHO GOT RED.



Congrats on the red card.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Congrats on the red card.



HA HA HA YOU'RE SO FUNNY


----------



## signingminion (Dec 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> STERITECH GODHQHFJFBFN


I miss those visits. But then again I love our person. She's a hard ass, but I've got nothing to hide.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2015)

All the new wallaby yogurts  qmos'd.   They dont sell thank god it looks like they are going away.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 11, 2015)

Officially retiring as a PA who has never gotten below Green on a visit (Perfect on days when I opened), and has never forgotten an Order

heeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 11, 2015)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Officially retiring as a PA who has never gotten below Green on a visit (Perfect on days when I opened), and has never forgotten an Order
> 
> heeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*applauds*
Hope your replacement is good so that you don't have to watch it go to hell after all your hard work!


----------



## atceiah (Dec 11, 2015)

Watching it go to hell sucks but it's a lot less stressful on me!  But please, continue to ask me for advice that the ETL's don't know the answers to.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Dec 12, 2015)

Who likes mold and old milk this guy!  In all seriousness there's always something to do in my stores walkin cooler. Seems everywhere I turn there's mold growing in one of the wako's or on the milk racks x.x.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2015)

here's a new idea for rotten bananas ... i just watched this and thought WTF, i have to try this...

don't let target know this or we will have more duties to keep the bananas looking good.



  ..... click like if you like this one thanks


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2015)

Ordered the egg signs finally today. Also got the CTL to order signs for deli and the juice/dressings.

Where do you guys keep the deli stuff?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2015)

First elsa grapes now star wars oranges ...

did you get the star wars oranges yet ??


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 17, 2015)

So fucking stupid


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Where do you guys keep the deli stuff?


In the dairy cooler in it's own section


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> In the dairy cooler in it's own section



Oh lol we have it split in meat and produce and I'm trying to figure out the best spot for 'em


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2015)

You could find other places to put them, like front end.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You could find other places to put them, like front end.


Huh? We're talking about backstock for fill group deli. At least that's what I thought.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Huh? We're talking about backstock for fill group deli. At least that's what I thought.


We had a whole pallet of them(not Star Wars ) of them, next to gs. We did sell of them.


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Huh? We're talking about backstock for fill group deli. At least that's what I thought.


Qmosqueen and HLMaster are talking about Star Wars oranges while you and oath2order are talking about deli.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2015)

I am sorry for the confusion. I was talking about oranges, not deli.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 17, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 18, 2015)

Food safety question:

When backstocking ground pork, does it go with "fresh cut meats" (where the rest of the pork is) or "ground meat" (i.e. ground beef)? My food safety training was over 3 years ago and I haven't really had to use the finer points until recently when I started working backroom on a regular basis.



mrknownothing said:


> I think our Freshpet metro just says PETS on it, but I could be wrong. I'll have to remember to check next time I go in the dairy cooler.



@oath2order, I was wrong. We have a typed sign that says PET FOOD ONLY. Everywhere we don't have an official Target-produced sign, we have one that was either handwritten or typed in-store because lazy CTL.



oath2order said:


> Where do you guys keep the deli stuff?



We keep ours in the produce cooler. The racking for DELI actually has a separate stockroom number even though it's physically in the same stockroom as PRO1.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

The ground pork goes with the ground meat. It is the internal temperature when cooking.  We have a paper on our wall on the meat cooler I'll try and post that later today.

I am always moving it to the right section.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

Did anyone else get a huge FDC truck this week in preparation for Christmas. We got 15 pallets yesterday 4 frozen 4 dairy 1 meat 1 banana 5 produce.  Wow and all was pushed now for back stocking that's another story.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

For ground pork here is the correct way to stack meat on the metro.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 18, 2015)

My store backstock (not in waco bins, within the case they came in) ground pork with the other pork (chop) products. Steritech hasn't bat an eye in the 8 years I've work for Target. Same with the ground turkey, should I be concerned? ;O

- Super Target


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, @qmosqueen!


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 19, 2015)

Asuras said:


> My store backstock (not in waco bins, within the case they came in) ground pork with the other pork (chop) products. Steritech hasn't bat an eye in the 8 years I've work for Target. Same with the ground turkey, should I be concerned? ;O
> 
> - Super Target



I usually put ground pork over the ground meat on the 4 foot section so it is still above the ground meat but not mixed in with fresh meat if that makes sense


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh my gawd I am so tired of having to beg for TM's to push the food truck and to backstock it. I don't mind helping but it so often just gets left undone, so I end up doing most of it. Hello execs....the dept is comping up in double digits. Could you please give a few fucks and get me some help?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Oh my gawd I am so tired of having to beg for TM's to push the food truck and to backstock it. I don't mind helping but it so often just gets left undone, so I end up doing most of it. Hello execs....the dept is comping up in double digits. Could you please give a few fucks and get me some help?


The fun part is that the hours for pushing it are supposed to come out of flow.


----------



## jenna (Dec 19, 2015)

The GM truck takes priority at our store, too.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Oh my gawd I am so tired of having to beg for TM's to push the food truck and to backstock it. I don't mind helping but it so often just gets left undone, so I end up doing most of it. Hello execs....the dept is comping up in double digits. Could you please give a few fucks and get me some help?



Ya market teams seems to be ending up pushing Produce, Meat, and Bakery items along with backstocking it and the damn team that is pushing still can never have time to backstock what they push.  Is backstock supposed to come out of those hours too?  Im so sick of the whole truck process.  I dont mind helping here and there but we do 1/5 of it almost every damn time now.

At least I convinced my TL(who is the TL over the entire floor, no CTL) to allow market to graciously be allowed to use HALF of what we are allocated instead of our hours being leeched by other workcenters.  We were supposed to get 200+ hours almost every week but dont see any of that.  And they wonder why cleaning doesnt get done...is it a freaking mystery?  Who has time for cleaning, like, seriously. You give us half the hours we should be getting and then wonder why Market isnt perfect.  Always extra projects to do, Always have to help push and backstock the C&S truck, running around helping guests all over the store, doing reshop, having 40 minute working huddles,  being pulled to help do MYFA or to help with backroom push...SMH...


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Oh my gawd I am so tired of having to beg for TM's to push the food truck and to backstock it. I don't mind helping but it so often just gets left undone, so I end up doing most of it. Hello execs....the dept is comping up in double digits. Could you please give a few fucks and get me some help?


This and I'll add a few more fucks  please!!!!


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 19, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya market teams seems to be ending up pushing Produce, Meat, and Bakery items along with backstocking it and the damn team that is pushing still can never have time to backstock what they push.  Is backstock supposed to come out of those hours too?  Im so sick of the whole truck process.  I dont mind helping here and there but we do 1/5 of it almost every damn time now.
> 
> At least I convinced my TL(who is the TL over the entire floor, no CTL) to allow market to graciously be allowed to use HALF of what we are allocated instead of our hours being leeched by other workcenters.  We were supposed to get 200+ hours almost every week but dont see any of that.  And they wonder why cleaning doesnt get done...is it a freaking mystery?  Who has time for cleaning, like, seriously. You give us half the hours we should be getting and then wonder why Market isnt perfect.  Always extra projects to do, Always have to help push and backstock the C&S truck, running around helping guests all over the store, doing reshop, having 40 minute working huddles,  being pulled to help do MYFA or to help with backroom push...SMH...


The allocation is essentially logistics. So backroom should be doing that as well.  Some stores may break it down a bit differently. I don't mind my team doing it, but the hours need to come out of their pool instead of mine.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 19, 2015)

we printed out best practice for the truck the other day. Holy crap. Food is supposed to be 1st priority and the # of tm's that are supposed to be pushing and backstocking blew my mind. After the holidays I'm going be challenging mgmt bigtime.


----------



## jenna (Dec 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> we printed out best practice for the truck the other day. Holy crap. Food is supposed to be 1st priority and the # of tm's that are supposed to be pushing and backstocking blew my mind. After the holidays I'm going be challenging mgmt bigtime.



Good luck.  We are so far off best practice, right now.  We are just holding on/doing the minimum for the next two weeks.


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 19, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya market teams seems to be ending up pushing Produce, Meat, and Bakery items along with backstocking it and the damn team that is pushing still can never have time to backstock what they push.  Is backstock supposed to come out of those hours too?  Im so sick of the whole truck process.  I dont mind helping here and there but we do 1/5 of it almost every damn time now.
> 
> At least I convinced my TL(who is the TL over the entire floor, no CTL) to allow market to graciously be allowed to use HALF of what we are allocated instead of our hours being leeched by other workcenters.  We were supposed to get 200+ hours almost every week but dont see any of that.  And they wonder why cleaning doesnt get done...is it a freaking mystery?  Who has time for cleaning, like, seriously. You give us half the hours we should be getting and then wonder why Market isnt perfect.  Always extra projects to do, Always have to help push and backstock the C&S truck, running around helping guests all over the store, doing reshop, having 40 minute working huddles,  being pulled to help do MYFA or to help with backroom push...SMH...


As a CTL, I wish they'd let me use half of the allocated hours. They just cut it away. :'(


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 19, 2015)

jenna said:


> Good luck.  We are so far off best practice, right now.  We are just holding on/doing the minimum for the next two weeks.


Well the food is constantly out on the floor too long. They have to do something. Food safety needs to be addressed. 2 ppl pushing 400 pieces? Uh no.


----------



## jenna (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds a lot like my store.  I remember when we used timers.  and actually did a 2 o'clock cull. and actually had a food truck team.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Well the food is constantly out on the floor too long. They have to do something. Food safety needs to be addressed. 2 ppl pushing 400 pieces? Uh no.


How about 5 pushing 1200 to 1500 pieces.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 20, 2015)

How much time do they get.  


qmosqueen said:


> How about 5 pushing 1200 to 1500 pieces.



Dang.  I thought my store was bad.  On our large trucks we have 5 people for 3 1/2 hours but the truck is usually no more than 600


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 20, 2015)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya market teams seems to be ending up pushing Produce, Meat, and Bakery items along with backstocking it and the damn team that is pushing still can never have time to backstock what they push. * Is backstock supposed to come out of those hours too?*  Im so sick of the whole truck process.  I dont mind helping here and there but we do 1/5 of it almost every damn time now.
> 
> At least I convinced my TL(who is the TL over the entire floor, no CTL) to allow market to graciously be allowed to use HALF of what we are allocated instead of our hours being leeched by other workcenters.  We were supposed to get 200+ hours almost every week but dont see any of that.  And they wonder why cleaning doesnt get done...is it a freaking mystery?  Who has time for cleaning, like, seriously. You give us half the hours we should be getting and then wonder why Market isnt perfect.  Always extra projects to do, Always have to help push and backstock the C&S truck, running around helping guests all over the store, doing reshop, having 40 minute working huddles,  being pulled to help do MYFA or to help with backroom push...SMH...



It i


pfreshdude said:


> *I usually put ground pork over the ground meat on the 4 foot section so it is still above the ground meat but not mixed in with fresh meat if that makes sense*



Ground Meat/Pork has its own rack at my store. 

MyDevices barely(if at all) ever work in my store in our Coolers so I made BR/Flow aware that if they backstock it wrong I am not pulling it, and instead just grabbing it, pushing it, then putting it where it should be with a backstock clip to screw with their scores.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone with the "PFAB" set (We've had it since July) notice they are routinely destroying  their guardrails? (we are about 80-90% status weekly), but still shooting accurate orders?

Have been confronted saying they will "audit the orders", but my reply is that they should be auditing our TPC's. (My Partner PA never does them).


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 20, 2015)

Pffft guardrails are pointless since the MyDevices don't take into account your projected qmos like the order app on the pda's did.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 20, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Pffft guardrails are pointless since the MyDevices don't take into account your projected qmos like the order app on the pda's did.



I know this is retarded.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2015)

LOL auditing TPCs or auditing the order lmao nobody at my store does that

except me when I have to tell me CTL to kindly stop fucking ordering things we won't sell

my store got four racks: 1) Ground meat 2 and 3) pork uncooked bacon steak 4) turkey and chicken


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2015)

Conversations with my CTL

CTL: im ordering pineapples because holidays coming up
Me: plz dont we alreay have a casepack in the back
CTL: it's christnas they'll sell
Me: You said that at Thanksgiving and they still didn't
CTL: lol fuk u

Also someone please tell me how to get bagged avocados off of store order


----------



## signingminion (Dec 23, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Pffft guardrails are pointless since the MyDevices don't take into account your projected qmos like the order app on the pda's did.


I was always so far outside it wasn't funny. But it was always perfect if they sent what I wanted...and nobody ever says anything to me about it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 23, 2015)

signingminion said:


> I was always so far outside it wasn't funny. But it was always perfect if they sent what I wanted...and nobody ever says anything to me about it.


I'd settle for HQ not ordering stuff for me that I order. I end up with so much shit I don't need. Kinda wish they would make EGGs store orderable, but they would likely send a ton of them anyway.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> I'd settle for HQ not ordering stuff for me that I order. I end up with so much shit I don't need. Kinda wish they would make EGGs store orderable, but they would likely send a ton of them anyway.


I rotate out old eggs (even if they don't expire for 7 days) from the sales floor and toss 4 boxes each truck that way they don't sit on the shelf being expired .
I hate it when they keep sending eggs like its easter !!


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2015)

So I worked til 6:30 xmas eve....naturally our largest truck is on thursday and it hadnt come in when I came in at noon.  Still wasnt in a few hours later and my LOD said they called the store and said they would be there from 6-6:30.  So awesome to hear that considering I had to leave right away and be somewhere after that.  Came just before 6 and the driver..let me tell you man..this guy....

first....he came to guest service and let them know C&S was here.  LOD and my other market coworker went back there and no truck was at the dock.   He finally pulled around but was so offcenter he had to back out again and reposition the truck.  Then his paperwork was all just jumbled together and he basically dissapeared the entire time I was unloading the truck.  Like always we are the first stop which means moving a ton of pallets around.  Even though they came at 6 freaking pm.  Still had 3 other stops so im sure that was fun for those stores.  The blue seperator from the freezer and dairy wasnt even bolted on the sides with the straps so I did that as well when putting everything back.  Had to be there later til almost 6:45 or so....sigh...I hate the whole C&S process from the unload to the push to the backstock


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

my ctl needs to stop scanning every item in pfresh and ordering what's recommended

this is how we end up with 3 casepacks of kiwis

they don't sell

ever


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> my ctl needs to stop scanning every item in pfresh and ordering what's recommended
> 
> this is how we end up with 3 casepacks of kiwis
> 
> ...


they will sell at 49 cents, way too many TPC  ... 60 percent off !!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> they will sell at 49 cents, way too many TPC  ... 60 percent off !!



You can do 60% tpc??


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> You can do 60% tpc??


We will TPC holiday bakery stuff 70% off if we still have a ridiculous amount when the reset happens and we need to get rid of it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2015)

I usually do salads 1.00 off of the regular price.  Bananas are usually 42% off.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't TPC salads because coupons.

I was told to only do 25% max I didn't know I could do more. I need to get the 43 two pound bags of peppers sold.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 26, 2015)

Yea we're only supposed to tpc up to 25% off, and you will get a pop-up window on the computer when you do it for more but it's better to get some $ then it is to qmos it and get nothing. In my almost 4 years as a PA, as long as I can speak to the reason why it's over 25%, it's fine.
These days, with little to no interest paid to market by mgmt, I doubt anyone notices what's tpc'd.


----------



## indigo25 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm the CTL at my store, and my TLs before me while I was PA were okay with it only if we have a lot of product leftover. It's isn't my STLs favorite thing to do, but he prefers at least some sales vs. none. It's not for when we just have a couple stuck on the shelf, but if we have cases in the back I'll do it. I'd rather that than get nothing for them. Sometimes even at 99 cents they don't move too well unfortunately.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 27, 2015)

We've always been given the choice of price. Normally if I have to tpc it's half off or more. I can kill it early, but I need the price to entice the day side shoppers.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 27, 2015)

Sales aside, I'd rather have someone buy it and eat it at a heavily discounted price than have it go to waste.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 27, 2015)

So my STL pulled the 1 o'clock cafs today. Chicken, ground beef, lunch meat, steaks all on the ready to eat rack.  I said something about it to her and her reply was:
       "But they aren't touching"

 so it's good to know she's got a handle on food safety.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Dec 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> So my STL pulled the 1 o'clock cafs today. Chicken, ground beef, lunch meat, steaks all on the ready to eat rack.  I said something about it to her and her reply was:
> "But they aren't touching"
> 
> so it's good to know she's got a handle on food safety.


Next time call your steritech person instead.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 27, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Next time call your steritech person instead.


When I quit one day I'm so calling the local office with some pointers to look for...


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe im wrong and obviously we want to stack them on different levels, but if they are all on the same shelf and arent touching, im pretty sure no cross contamination can happen since they cant leak on eachother especially if they are ALSO in boxes.  Still pretty funny and that stuff happens from time to time in my backroom when some people pull...so annoying.  Reading labels is hard I guess


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2015)

We had no milk when I opened and by the time I left at 2:30, the milk vendor said he'd be there in an hour

smh


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2016)

I wish I could still see sales numbers because I want to know the justification of four dairy pallets


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I wish I could still see sales numbers because I want to know the justification of four dairy pallets


This delivery was for sales for Wednesday and Thursday New Year's Eve I know it was dead both days !! 

Oh you need yogurt. Cause the dairy cooler only had about 50 full cases of yogurt and chobani are on sale. Dah our local grocery store has chobani at 88 cents so we are not selling it.
Also you only have 1 tub of juice in the dairy cooler so they will send more juice. 

If instocks does their rigs. Then you will receive more dairy pallets damn those instocks people   After they leave scan all in research and how many do you see put down 100.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Jan 2, 2016)

My store goes through Market Pantry 2% like nothing, we sell at least 20 cases a day in just 2%. Milk vendor said he could only give me 18 for Thursday to Monday..... Needless to say we ran out of milk within the same day of delivery. In before endless rage from guest over the the weekend lmao happy im off this weekend.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> My store goes through Market Pantry 2% like nothing, we sell at least 20 cases a day in just 2%. Milk vendor said he could only give me 18 for Thursday to Monday..... Needless to say we ran out of milk within the same day of delivery. In before endless rage from guest over the the weekend lmao happy im off this weekend.


We go throw mp 2% the most too. Then the mp whole then skim then 1%


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Jan 3, 2016)

General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 3, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?


we are an A + store, 
right now we have 4 PAs, one is leaving for VML, that will leave us with 3 PAs and 2 openings for a total of 5 PAs if we ever get 5 at one time that would be fantastic.
our pfresh trucks are on an average of 10 to 12 pallets 4 days a week.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 3, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?


B  volume PFresh.  We have 2 PA's.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe my store is a C volume PFresh, 1 PA, 2 TMs.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 3, 2016)

Our store is A volume, and we have 2 PA's. We do have the CTL plus an additional 4 TM's in consumables though, and they all just kinda pitch in.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?



I am the only PA at my store. We do have a CTL who has two shifts a week over there.

We have two or three regular market dayside people, and a few regular people who push Pfresh truck.

We typically get 1-2 frozen, 1-2 dairy, 1-2 produce, 1 meat, and the 1 banana/ambient each truck, 3 days a week.

We're an A-volume.

Can your guys TLs still see sales report? I really want to know how I'm doing.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?


B volume, 2 PAs and a CTL


----------



## signingminion (Jan 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I am the only PA at my store. We do have a CTL who has two shifts a week over there.
> 
> We have two or three regular market dayside people, and a few regular people who push Pfresh truck.
> 
> ...


We are close to this. Ctl, one or two pas depending on retention, three or four other tms to fill in the hours. We only had one pa for the first seven years we were open although we were allowed to have two...


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 4, 2016)

PfreshColdMan said:


> General question how many PA's does everyone's store have?



A Volume. Two PAs and a CTL. 
Six additional market TMs and of those six:
1. only works during semester breaks and this past winter worked mostly in electronics
2. has incredibly limited availability due to school
3. works sporadic mid-day shifts and closes once in a blue moon
4. they decided to pull this TM into a completely different work center
5. itching to leave market


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 4, 2016)

A Volume
      We had two PA's (I was one), but now since I was allowed to escape to signing they are not filling my position as apparently we are only supposed to have one (Insane, I know). So now we have just 1 PA,


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a quick warning for a lot of you bigger stores:

I'm in a ST and they're really shifting dairy around with the upcoming transition and it's likely I won't have enough shelves to accommodate the set. Make sure you're looking at the transitions early and with scrutiny!


----------



## BRHooligan (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't know what volume store we are (I heard D at one point but I don't think that's right ), but we have 3 PAs and I'm one. Usually when one leaves another person takes their spot fairly quickly - usually within a week or two of the old one leaving.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2016)

We're A+ volume with a SrCTL and one PA. It wouldn't be bad if we had good market team members, but the ones we have don't do shit. I feel bad for the PA because he's the one who has to deal with all the problems in market.



BRHooligan said:


> Don't know what volume store we are (I heard D at one point but I don't think that's right ), but we have 3 PAs and I'm one. Usually when one leaves another person takes their spot fairly quickly - usually within a week or two of the old one leaving.



I doubt you're D volume if you have that many PAs.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 5, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> We're A+ volume with a SrCTL and one PA. It wouldn't be bad if we had good market team members, but the ones we have don't do shit. I feel bad for the PA because he's the one who has to deal with all the problems in market.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you're D volume if you have that many PAs.


Maybe PAs in name alone or they might not have a dedicated CTL.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2016)

Some dumbass ETL got it in their head that I have to do dry market pulls. Like i don't have enough to go


----------



## glo (Jan 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Some dumbass ETL got it in their head that I have to do dry market pulls. Like i don't have enough to go


I transferred stores and was shocked to find out that my new store's PAs push and zone dry. I have no clue how I would've been able to do those when I was a PA.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2016)

The PAs at my store zone and push dry market as well.


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 5, 2016)

There are PAs for pfresh and PAs for dry in my store begore. Right now we have 3 PAs that I know of and they're all in pfresh.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> There are PAs for pfresh and PAs for dry in my store begore.



Are you sure that those aren't just consumables TMs and not PAs?


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 5, 2016)

No. They were clear on their positions. Two of the former PAs, now TLs, are my friends. One became SB TL and the one from dry became BR TL.


----------



## PFABulous (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure sales reports are now located under my performance. Same place we get survey results. Choose financial instead of guest surveys. I will double check tomorrow when I'm at the store.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 7, 2016)

My PA and myself both zone and push dry market. One day I had a mid until 8:30 and it was amazing. Now the times of market mids are gone until December. ;-;


----------



## Motorhead (Jan 7, 2016)

indigo25 said:


> My PA and myself both zone and push dry market. One day I had a mid until 8:30 and it was amazing. Now the times of market mids are gone until December. ;-;


We only zone pfresh and half of dry market, the other half plus seasonal is done by a hardlines team member.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 7, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> We only zone pfresh and half of dry market, the other half plus seasonal is done by a hardlines team member.


We used to have a dedicated hardlines that just did dry market and the cafs for dry. Now they expect my PAs and I to somehow get it all done when we don't even have the time to get all our cleaning tasks done.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was off for 5 days. The other PA abrubtly went on LOA. She was the opener all week. I guess they couldn't cover her shifts plus there was nobody scheduled in market 2:30-7 all week. It took me over 4 1/2 hrs to cull produce and meat on the floor and in the BR. I found meat from the 5th! And so much moldy produce. I am just blown away at how neglected the dept was.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 9, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I was off for 5 days. The other PA abrubtly went on LOA. She was the opener all week. I guess they couldn't cover her shifts plus there was nobody scheduled in market 2:30-7 all week. It took me over 4 1/2 hrs to cull produce and meat on the floor and in the BR. I found meat from the 5th! And so much moldy produce. I am just blown away at how neglected the dept was.


Ours has always been that way. Opener called out? Put off c&s and do that instead. Closer called out? Push those cold pulls before cull...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I was off for 5 days. The other PA abrubtly went on LOA. She was the opener all week. I guess they couldn't cover her shifts plus there was nobody scheduled in market 2:30-7 all week. It took me over 4 1/2 hrs to cull produce and meat on the floor and in the BR. I found meat from the 5th! And so much moldy produce. I am just blown away at how neglected the dept was.


Take pictures and show it to your ETL stl   I always show them the 3 cans of Qmos and all the outs on the salesfloor.

I'm sure your milk was out too.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Take pictures and show it to your ETL stl   I always show them the 3 cans of Qmos and all the outs on the salesfloor.
> 
> I'm sure your milk was out too.


Yup the last 2 milk deliveries had not been pushed. The ETL's and the STL really don't care about market at all. Seriously. They just ignore it completely.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2016)

my CTL needs to learn to fucking ORDER PROPERLY

Yes, the system says we need 1 casepack of iceberg lettuce. This is also the same system that says we have things in stock when we don't. Please stop actually following what the system says to order because the system is wrong.

This is how we end up with 4 casepacks of iceberg lettuce, 2 casepacks of celery (we go through 2 a week, we can easily order 1 on a later date and I **know** she'll order more), and 2 bags of white and red onions (we go through maybe one a week).

stg.

also she didn't push the second milk pallet. Which is annoying because I try to cram the milk coolers as full as possible.


----------



## Motorhead (Jan 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> my CTL needs to learn to fucking ORDER PROPERLY
> 
> Yes, the system says we need 1 casepack of iceberg lettuce. This is also the same system that says we have things in stock when we don't. Please stop actually following what the system says to order because the system is wrong.
> 
> ...



Same with my CTL. Last week he over ordered white and red onions. We ended up with 3 bags of each and 3 cases of romaine lettuce.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 10, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Take pictures and show it to your ETL stl   I always show them the 3 cans of Qmos and all the outs on the salesfloor.
> 
> I'm sure your milk was out too.


I have almost two thousand pics on my sd card from my loser pa and ctl. Keeping them in case it ever comes up as a "why we don't promote you" for poor attitude.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Jan 11, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> We used to have a dedicated hardlines that just did dry market and the cafs for dry. Now they expect my PAs and I to somehow get it all done when we don't even have the time to get all our cleaning tasks done.



Sounds like my store a lot, ever since I've been hired all the Consumables TM's have been thrown into the CAFs by 12:00pm everyday. When you come in during the morning and only have 4 hours before cafs start AND you have C&S, sales planners, 30min huddles, and backup call responses because sales floor sucks. YEAAAAAAAAAAH. Also we have no CTL currently as they merged CTL to Hardlines TL. Leaving only one of us over in Market during the morning and evening.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 11, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I have almost two thousand pics on my sd card from my loser pa and ctl. Keeping them in case it ever comes up as a "why we don't promote you" for poor attitude.



I pull them out on my tablet at every review. Of why my attitude stinks, then that conversation stops.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 11, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I pull them out on my tablet at every review. Of why my attitude stinks, then that conversation stops.


Yup. I have them grouped by team member and the team they are on ie market vs c&s. I also have before and after my own flex & fill or zoning and pushing clearance.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone please explain why my store only got the ambient pallet and single produce pallet today. No dairy no meat no frozen.

Not complaining much, it'll be nice to sell through what we have and we're decent on meat but still. Very weird


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Someone please explain why my store only got the ambient pallet and single produce pallet today. No dairy no meat no frozen.
> 
> Not complaining much, it'll be nice to sell through what we have and we're decent on meat but still. Very weird


Did the truck paperwork show that's all you were supposed to get?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Someone please explain why my store only got the ambient pallet and single produce pallet today. No dairy no meat no frozen.
> 
> Not complaining much, it'll be nice to sell through what we have and we're decent on meat but still. Very weird


And we got 4 dairy pallets a lot of new yogurts and ice teas. Our truck was what we ordered 13 pallets, 4 dairy, 5 produce , 1 banana . 1 meat , 2 freezer


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL THE ORDER TIME CUTOFF IS 11AM NOT 5PM FUCKFUCKFUCK I AM SCREWED THIS THURSDAY


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> WHAT THE HELL THE ORDER TIME CUTOFF IS 11AM NOT 5PM FUCKFUCKFUCK I AM SCREWED THIS THURSDAY


You must be c&s.  My food comes on FDC out of Columbus OH and we can order up to midnight tonight to get it on our  4 am Thursday delivery.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2016)

C&S IS SHIT


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 13, 2016)

glo said:


> I transferred stores and was shocked to find out that my new store's PAs push and zone dry. I have no clue how I would've been able to do those when I was a PA.



I have to zone dry market...but I dont have to push teh autofills for it...screw that...i would never get anything done...usually there is 2 full carts in the morning..sometimes a third.  And at night probably another 1-2 carts full that I would have to push out.  We are only schedule 6am-7pm for market coverage so ya that would no fly.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 15, 2016)

So on the newest schedule market is ...

Opener 6-10:30
Closer 2:30-7

This should go well....


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So on the newest schedule market is ...
> 
> Opener 6-10:30
> Closer 2:30-7
> ...


4 hours with NO coverage wtf that will chase guests away.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 15, 2016)

All last week, even on Saturday the opener worked 6-2:30 and closer 7-11. 
So stupid


----------



## Motorhead (Jan 15, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So on the newest schedule market is ...
> 
> Opener 6-10:30
> Closer 2:30-7
> ...


WTF? that's terrible. At my store we work 8-hour shifts. The opener works 6:30-2:30 and the closer 2:30-10:30. On weekends we have a mid-shift 11-7. My store is not even high volume but also not low.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 16, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> You must be c&s.  My food comes on FDC out of Columbus OH and we can order up to midnight tonight to get it on our  4 am Thursday delivery.


My usual cutoff is 5pm for c&s. 



pfreshdude said:


> So on the newest schedule market is ...
> 
> Opener 6-10:30
> Closer 2:30-7
> ...


We ran 6am to 2:30 abd 5pm to 10pm four months after I went to signing. The only closer they could sucker has another job abd can't come in earlier weekdays. Then they were confused on why no zoning got done...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2016)

We have a spare milk pallet that I don't want to push so today I just crammed the floor full of meat and produce and bakery.

My CTL opens so I have about seven scheduled texts reminding her to push all of it and five reminding her to put up my signs


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2016)

No HR I do not have the fucking time to train some dumbass when I'm opening is this a fucking joke


----------



## zoned2deep (Jan 19, 2016)

Do you all still do afternoon Fresh and Full, or even culls at all?

(For reference, my store is A volume, I believe.) When I first started working in market about a year ago, we rarely pushed dry market cafs and we were always doing afternoon culls, cleaning tasks, even weekly date audits by area (Monday for deli meat, tuesday for cheese, etc.). Now my store we don't really do afternoon culls or any of that other stuff because we are expected to push all dry cafs now.

Last week, I was closing (we close at 11pm) and the mid left at 5, so I was pushing dry cafs exclusively from 3 to about 830. Then I pushed out what was left of pfresh cafs, which I finished around 10. I come back to the line and they apparently saved a dry caf for me... Thanks team. The LOD came to me later and politely asked that next time I tell her around 8 if I'm not gonna get to my zone. My CTL, who was working closing hardlines and who overcommunicates to an absurd extent that drives etls and everyone else crazy, was even aware of my sitch and yet did not mention it to the LOD.

My CTL (who has been in market for less time than even me) maintains that culling while pushing produce in the afternoon is an adequate substitute for actual culls. Honestly I don't even care anymore, I used to work so hard to keep produce looking good but I've given up and so has everyone else in the department. Even the new PAs who replaced the amazing ones before don't do legit morning culls most of the time now. There is so much expired product everywhere and I often feel embarassed for the stuff guests find on the shelves. It's disgusting but the way management treats pfresh its no wonder - they care a lot more about the full than the fresh part, and dry cafs take priority over pfresh cafs because all the lods obsessively micromanage the line, while the backroom coolers are effectively "out of sight, out of mind."

Part of the whole point of fresh and full was to force management to care about pfresh for at least 15 minutes a day, so now that we no longer do it it's so easy for them to ignore us utterly.

I talked to my etl hr and his response was basically "well you are making sales so no one really cares." At least he was honest.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyway, apparently there are like 30 boxes of eggs in the backroom cooler right now, stacked like 4 or 5 high on two tubs, which seems like a bad idea? A lot of it is new eggs kinds (cage free and organic egglands best) that have not actually been set yet, but were supposed to be on the 17th. We have literally like 5 boxes each of cage free and organic egglands best for some reason... Something tells me the food bank will be getting a crapton of eggs soon.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 19, 2016)

We have to cull as we fill. You miss a lot, but it looks better. Guests don't complain, and I haven't noticed a drop in sales unless nothing is put out.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 19, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> Do you all still do afternoon Fresh and Full, or even culls at all?
> 
> (For reference, my store is A volume, I believe.) When I first started working in market about a year ago, we rarely pushed dry market cafs and we were always doing afternoon culls, cleaning tasks, even weekly date audits by area (Monday for deli meat, tuesday for cheese, etc.). Now my store we don't really do afternoon culls or any of that other stuff because we are expected to push all dry cafs now.
> 
> ...



And then funny thing is so many people think Market is the easiest thing in the world and is a great workcenter....Oh what they are in for if they ever have to work a shift over there


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 19, 2016)

Things just got better

Now for huddle we have to superzone an entire block or area for an entire hour M through F for huddles.  So Monday we met for huddle at 8 and I had to take a super late break and got back to doing my tasks in market at 9:20....ARE YOU KIDDING ME.  I cant imagine how much this is going to screw up Market if they have several weeks of our opener only being there til 10:30...going to be a total shit show in market


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 19, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> Anyway, apparently there are like 30 boxes of eggs in the backroom cooler right now, stacked like 4 or 5 high on two tubs, which seems like a bad idea? A lot of it is new eggs kinds (cage free and organic egglands best) that have not actually been set yet, but were supposed to be on the 17th. We have literally like 5 boxes each of cage free and organic egglands best for some reason... Something tells me the food bank will be getting a crapton of eggs soon.


Same thing here.. They moved eggs to my promo endcap which doesn't hold NEARLY as many eggs as the two racks I used to have. Currently sitting on 2 pallets plus a metro unit. What makes it worse is all the cage free and organic eggs only get 1 facing so you're lucky if you can get a whole case out.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2016)

oh look we have wallaby's yogurt now


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> oh look we have wallaby's yogurt now


Yeah we have had it for about 4 months now and it does not sell get ready to Qmos that shit.

As for too many eggs just donated 20 boxes to the local food bank. They will  have omelettes for weeks.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2016)

does the wallabys yogurt taste good


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> As for too many eggs just donated 20 boxes to the local food bank. They will  have omelettes for weeks.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> does the wallabys yogurt taste good


I thought it was _just alright_. I would rather have noosa over wallaby.

We picked up Smari 'icelandic yogurt' with the reset and it's not bad.. It's supposedly a cheese yogurt hybrid so it's really really thick.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Yeah we have had it for





LogisticsFox said:


> I thought it was _just alright_. I would rather have noosa over wallaby.
> 
> We picked up Smari 'icelandic yogurt' with the reset and it's not bad.. It's supposedly a cheese yogurt hybrid so it's really really thick.


ours is flexed right now. When was your reset done still waiting on our reset ?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> ours is flexed right now. When was your reset done still waiting on our reset ?


I chipped away at some of the POGs last week (killing the SPs, moving eggs, milk, drinkable yogurt, condensed string cheese and moved sour/cottage). I went in with POG on Monday and all we had to do was yogurt, butter, dessert and cheese. Other than being short 5 shelves (  ), I wrapped up the capacities and SFQ tweeks today.


Still pretty damn peeved that it took them a week and a half to answer my mysupport about if they were sending me shelves (they didn't)


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 20, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> I chipped away at some of the POGs last week (killing the SPs, moving eggs, milk, drinkable yogurt, condensed string cheese and moved sour/cottage). I went in with POG on Monday and all we had to do was yogurt, butter, dessert and cheese. Other than being short 5 shelves (  ), I wrapped up the capacities and SFQ tweeks today.
> 
> 
> Still pretty damn peeved that it took them a week and a half to answer my mysupport about if they were sending me shelves (they didn't)


You have to order the shelves yourself, but you need to partner with your pmt to find out what model coolers you have.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 20, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> You have to order the shelves yourself, but you need to partner with your pmt to find out what model coolers you have.


And sacrifice a goat for good measure. I've had black shelves for yogurt on order for two years now...I'm short three.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2016)

I am so thankful we have enough


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


>



shoot me in the head


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 20, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> You have to order the shelves yourself, but you need to partner with your pmt to find out what model coolers you have.


The dairy transition guide said 'most stores will receive additional shelves'

I would have ordered them a long time ago if it didn't say a single thing about shelves but I had to wait on a mysupport to be sure. Those suckers are expensive and my STL would have flipped if they knew I spent $300+ without needing to.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2016)

Soooooo

Who's worried their Saturday truck gonna be cancelled


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 21, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Soooooo
> 
> Who's worried their Saturday truck gonna be cancelled


Is it weather related or is there something I don't know about?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Is it weather related or is there something I don't know about?



big snowstorm in the DC area


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 21, 2016)

oath2order said:


> big snowstorm in the DC area


If no truck probably will be rescheduled   On the flip side no TMs and no guests either.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cut down to one market shift per day. No one past CAFs being pulled. Not sure how market will ever get cleaned or zoned.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> If no truck probably will be rescheduled   On the flip side no TMs and no guests either.



I fully expect guests.

"DO YOU HAVE SHOVELS DO YOU HAVE SALT holy shit bread milk eggs"



absolutely spot on


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2016)

here is an interesting article to read about eggs, since we have so many eggs they are really not fresh.

This Insane Fact About Store-Bought Eggs Is Going Viral


----------



## Pilly18 (Jan 22, 2016)

Plano did the reset today, when we had a 1400 piece pfresh truck. What a disaster. And they didn't push any of the new product from the pog pull, so many empty spots. I get to push it all tomorrow as none of plano works Saturdays. Dummies!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2016)

GOT SOME MILK TRUCK TODAY YES

Turns out that I can't work the weekend because public transport shut down RIP


----------



## Firefox (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah. Our buses are closed and I think the DC Metro is closed as well. We were fortunate enough to have gotten a milk truck around noon, so when I left there was still both bread *and *milk!


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 23, 2016)

Our reset today, they left us an entire cooler full of backstock. >_>


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder who's gonna tell C&S not to come.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I wonder who's gonna tell C&S not to come.




If the store is open you have to hope that your milk vendor and bread vendors show up.

(Edit: I see your store closed, never mind.)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> If the store is open you have to hope that your milk vendor and bread vendors show up.
> 
> (Edit: I see your store closed, never mind.)



Milk wasn't coming today anyways. He came yesterday, so I asked if he was coming today. He not


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2016)

We received a 10 pallet truck today 4 hrs late. Still 3 freezer pallets left and tomorrow Sunday we receive another FDC truck of 13 pallets woe way too much to push with no help.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2016)

how much Chobani yogurt did you get for this week ??? Today we received 1 whole pallet about 6 to 7 feet tall of ALL Chobani yogurt and NO room to push or STO any of it.
The whole truck today was 13 pallets, 5 for Dairy, 3 for Freezer, 3 for Produce and 2 for Meat !! that is about 3 more pallets than a normal Sunday delivery.  Our entire Dairy cooler is full with
case stock and all the wacos are stuffed with open stock. Where are we suppose to put all the Chobani yogurt and who's gonna push it with more cut in hours.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 24, 2016)

We got a shit ton of yogurt yesterday. No room to backstock all of it. A week ago the chobani shelves were bare.


----------



## Pilly18 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, chobani and chobani flips. I have 5 additional greens racks (the mobile ones) full of yogurt cases in the dairy cooler. We usually have one. Shocked i was able to get everything located after 2 big yogurt deliveries, we have no more space.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2016)

We were closed on Saturday and didn't get a C&S truck that day like we were supposed to.

What happens to that truck?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 26, 2016)

Dear FDC: We are drowning in yogurt....please stop sending it for a truck or two.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 26, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> We got a shit ton of yogurt yesterday. No room to backstock all of it. A week ago the chobani shelves were bare.


Is it on promo next month? Or is that to support one week worth of sales? Ugh.

I know my guys complained about the same things. We normally make temp locations on a green rack if we have to.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 26, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Dear FDC: We are drowning in yogurt....please stop sending it for a truck or two.


i second this too much yogurt we will end up donating some soon.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 26, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Is it on promo next month? Or is that to support one week worth of sales? Ugh.
> 
> I know my guys complained about the same things. We normally make temp locations on a green rack if we have to.


Yoplait and Chobani are on sale this week but that certainly doesn't account for the ridiculous amount we keep getting. Temp location on a green rack is what will have to happen tomorrow.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 26, 2016)

Please get your organics under control, Target. I can't get organic berries in. Organic potatoes look like shit. Organic wet rack items come with 30 pounds of ice. It's a swamp in my cooler EVERY FUCKING DAY. There's no need for that much ice. Seriously.


----------



## BRHooligan (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear FDC: stop sending us eggs. 3 massive pallets in our dairy cooler  that havent gone down since November. Trying to make them dirt cheap through tpc but just gonna end up donating them Monday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 27, 2016)

BRHooligan said:


> Dear FDC: stop sending us eggs. 3 massive pallets in our dairy cooler  that havent gone down since November. Trying to make them dirt cheap through tpc but just gonna end up donating them Monday.



I've donate 5 boxes every day for a week now. Omelettes for the homeless I feel good.


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 28, 2016)

Is there a way to know how many pallets a store will receive in the next delivery or next few deliveries? I think we had 10 pallets last Fri, 8 last Sat and then a whopping 22  last Sun. First time we had that many came. The last one took us by surprise. I still remember my coworkers' face (there were 2 scheduled for overnight and then 2 for 5am) when they told me about it. Then this week, we're still trying to work on all those pallets with cut hours. Our coolers are full. There were only 3 schedule last Mon, the 2 TLs for Market and me. I was pulled since Mon to help our C&S team.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2016)

For my FDC truck the day before the delivery we get a redwire open the attachment and search for your store number it is broken down by by dry fresh produce frozen.  We use to have a truck 3 days a week that was about 1  1/2 yrs ago now we get it 4 days a week.  Cause sAturdays trucks were  18 pallets, we split that into 2 delivery days sat and sun. So on Tuesday we get 10 pallets, Thursday we get 14 pallets, Saturday 10 pallets and Sunday 12 pallets. That is an average for a total of  46 pallets a week.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2016)

tuesday's truck came in wednesday

thursday's truck came in today

i have today and tomorrow off

woops


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 28, 2016)

BRHooligan said:


> Dear FDC: stop sending us eggs. 3 massive pallets in our dairy cooler  that havent gone down since November. Trying to make them dirt cheap through tpc but just gonna end up donating them Monday.


Mysupport's answer for this was to qmos it, tpcing it somehow just tells the system to send more because omg it is selling so fast!!!
Yeah that kinda pissed us off but it is what we did. My support and donate a ton of it for out dated.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Mysupport's answer for this was to qmos it, tpcing it somehow just tells the system to send more because omg it is selling so fast!!!
> Yeah that kinda pissed us off but it is what we did. My support and donate a ton of it for out dated.


yeah got another pallet of EGGS today that was a whole 5 foot tall pallet all eggs, tossed 10 boxes in the compactor, donated 20 boxes and still have 33 boxes. wtf


----------



## signingminion (Jan 28, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Mysupport's answer for this was to qmos it, tpcing it somehow just tells the system to send more because omg it is selling so fast!!!
> Yeah that kinda pissed us off but it is what we did. My support and donate a ton of it for out dated.


You didn't know that? That's why we aren't supposed to tpc anything we don't order without mysupport and permission first...when they took away carrot ordering it drive me nuts


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2016)

signingminion said:


> You didn't know that? That's why we aren't supposed to tpc anything we don't order without mysupport and permission first...when they took away carrot ordering it drive me nuts


Redwire starting February 9th we will be ordering all carrots and bagged salads these are not to be sto'd in the cooler just replenish as needed and never to be researched


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 28, 2016)

signingminion said:


> You didn't know that? That's why we aren't supposed to tpc anything we don't order without mysupport and permission first...when they took away carrot ordering it drive me nuts


The problem is we told them, multiple times so that they could fix it on their end and ultimately that was the answer after two months.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 28, 2016)

They're fucking morons for not having a system to detect tpc'd sales.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 28, 2016)

DoWork said:


> They're fucking morons for not having a system to detect tpc'd sales.


They're fucking morons when it comes to market period.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 28, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> They're fucking morons when it comes to market period.



100% valid


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jan 28, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah got another pallet of EGGS today that was a whole 5 foot tall pallet all eggs, tossed 10 boxes in the compactor, donated 20 boxes and still have 33 boxes. wtf


If your getting that many eggs in January how many will FDC send you for Easter?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2016)

DoWork said:


> 100% valid


Oh my someone who thinks like me.  I like it.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 28, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Redwire starting February 9th we will be ordering all carrots and bagged salads these are not to be sto'd in the cooler just replenish as needed and never to be researched


Yeah I saw that. Glad my old man didn't order anymore. He used to order three times the salad we needed...but rarely tpc s anything


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 28, 2016)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> If your getting that many eggs in January how many will FDC send you for Easter?



Not nearly enough. When you actually need to have a lot of eggs on hand, that's when you run out.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jan 28, 2016)

So true or cases of orange juice is stack on top. Can't have cross contamination.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 28, 2016)

Finally, it appears that the Ohio FDC has fixed the unscannable pic label problem. Took 6 months.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Redwire starting February 9th we will be ordering all carrots and bagged salads these are not to be sto'd in the cooler just replenish as needed and never to be researched



My store we already order the carrots.



DoWork said:


> They're fucking morons for not having a system to detect tpc'd sales.



Yeah I had an argument with a TL about me TPCing all of bakery to 25%. I said that's the only way it sells. He said that it was too much and that C&S would send way too much to replace it. I told him that it wouldn't sell and we'd lose way too much money QMOSing it out if it wasn't TPC'd.

Eventually it just stopped getting researched because the BrTL got tired of pulling the stuff.

My market TL ordered metro racks, except they're about half the width of a normal one. They're so useful. Every truck I put all the bakery on it and leave it in the dry room. Every truck day I deep-zone and research the outs/high-sellers.

dunno how I'll handle ordering salads tbh.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Jan 29, 2016)

Dear HQ: Please revise market super or pfresh:

Yogurt and veggie juices down to 4 ft max! YES 4FT MAX! Unless you have REAL yogurt which is not a "diet" food! Real yogurt has FAT! FAT ! FAT! YUMMM! 
I will go to Whole foods or some place and buy real FAT LOADED YOGURT! Also just go private label on the yogurts. SB and/or MP. 

More variety of fresh fruit and veg (NO! I did NOT say anything about organic!)

Bakery, change the method of delivery and process for stores with out in house bakeries - Stores with a bakery will bake bread(s), donuts, cakes and then send to stores
in their district. Yes new logistical process, but it can be done! Sort of a central bakery concept, but instead of frozen, its fresh. I do NOT purchase frozen bread, other
than to make pizza breads or bread pudding. Those MP baguettes and demi baguetts make great pizzas. I want FRESH, NEVER FROZEN. Same with the donuts, etc..


Milk - Enough with the nut juice! Almonds do NOT LACTATE! It is NOT MILK! Again, 4ft max of nut juice be it almond, soy or any other whack a doodle juice. The rest
should be REAL MILK from animals that lactate! WHOLE 100% fat loaded milk, you can have a couple inches of that white water stuff. I am even good with adding
goat milk etc.

Meat - More varites! Like more prime cuts, LAMB, VEAL, pre made burgers

Pizzas - BRING BACK the take and bake pizzas to the stores you took it from !!!!!! Them things FLY OUT THE DOOR!!!! BRING THEM  BACK!!!!!!!! ALTMS.

Cereal (Dry MKT) - Unless its different at Supers v. my store, BRING BACK the BAGGED MALT O MEAL cereals!!! ALL that MoM makes! Can the name brand 
stuff! I am not buying it, never will. Just MP or MoM, please. Colossal Crunch! (not the berry one! blech!) 

Lunchables - DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE! Can them! Most disgusting vile things!

In general, quit trying to compete with whackadoodles looking for health nut stuff! I may shop at Whole Foods when I can, but it is NOT for anything
related to "healthy!" They have prime meats that even the local regional chains dont, they have REAL WHOLE FAT YOGURT, they have baked goods like a 
maple walnut roll the size of an SUV to die for! All the hippie dippie stuff I just ignore. Oh and BULK food! Like granola and candy! Yes Granola, it too
is NOT a "health" food REAL GRANOLA is loaded with sugar! Plus when mixed with my FULL FAT yogurt or WHOLE REAL MILK! Ain't no diet/healthy in that!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Jan 29, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Is there a way to know how many pallets a store will receive in the next delivery or next few deliveries?



IF your FDC, RWT on WB can give you a break down by DEPARTMENT for a BOX count. Select the DCI and then select load summary it will break down the box count per department. I use this to plan the FDC team. The raw box count is just an idea of how many beyond the regular  FDC Team I add. With the breakdown by department then I can determine how many attack each area. 

The spreadsheet will give you a ETA within the 2 hour window they get, and the BOX count per area, which is just the sum of the above by produce, dairy, frozen, and the misc dry pepperoni box that insists on coming cold, but gets put out in dry.  Like the velvetta that we ruin by sending it on GM trucks and sticking it in the coolers... oh well.. I dislike that gunk anyway.   To be honest the spreadsheet is just annoying to get to and use, since it was moved to Redwire, and the Load Summary to me is more useful in planning.

I have no idea if RWT and Load Summary, applies to the wholesaler(s) ie: C&S or others.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 29, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Dear HQ: Please revise market super or pfresh:
> 
> Yogurt and veggie juices down to 4 ft max! YES 4FT MAX! Unless you have REAL yogurt which is not a "diet" food! Real yogurt has FAT! FAT ! FAT! YUMMM!
> I will go to Whole foods or some place and buy real FAT LOADED YOGURT! Also just go private label on the yogurts. SB and/or MP.


We picked up a ton of whole milk yogurts with the last set and they're really good. Chobani and stuff is good too.. Makes a great breakfast.



MasterofLOG said:


> More variety of fresh fruit and veg (NO! I did NOT say anything about organic!)


I kind of want to agree with you more on this. On the whole, we have a pretty good produce section but I occasionally have to go to a competitor for more rare things like persimmons or kumquats. Just keep in mind that more diversity leads to more waste.



MasterofLOG said:


> Bakery, change the method of delivery and process for stores with out in house bakeries - Stores with a bakery will bake bread(s), donuts, cakes and then send to stores
> in their district. Yes new logistical process, but it can be done! Sort of a central bakery concept, but instead of frozen, its fresh. I do NOT purchase frozen bread, other
> than to make pizza breads or bread pudding. Those MP baguettes and demi baguetts make great pizzas. I want FRESH, NEVER FROZEN. Same with the donuts, etc..


I could get behind this idea! It would mean more hours for my store (well, probably not) so we can bake for all the PFreshes 




MasterofLOG said:


> Milk - Enough with the nut juice! Almonds do NOT LACTATE! It is NOT MILK! Again, 4ft max of nut juice be it almond, soy or any other whack a doodle juice. The rest
> should be REAL MILK from animals that lactate! WHOLE 100% fat loaded milk, you can have a couple inches of that white water stuff. I am even good with adding
> goat milk etc.


How much of this do you actually sell? I'm a super that sells a ton of the stuff but I literally have only 30" of the stuff. 1 door. That's it! For some stores, it's a great seller and it was a tough 6 months when they tied it in with organic milk.



MasterofLOG said:


> Meat - More varites! Like more prime cuts, LAMB, VEAL, pre made burgers


While I'll apprehensively agree to this since I had to go to a competitor to get lamb,  I have to say that they're incredibly expensive and we'll likely be throwing a ton of it away.



MasterofLOG said:


> Pizzas - BRING BACK the take and bake pizzas to the stores you took it from !!!!!! Them things FLY OUT THE DOOR!!!! BRING THEM  BACK!!!!!!!! ALTMS.


Our Deli makes pizzas now and they're fantastic! They work very well in the FA TurboChef. Other stores are picking up take in bakes (the brand is something like Aztya) but I don't know how they are.



MasterofLOG said:


> Cereal (Dry MKT) - Unless its different at Supers v. my store, BRING BACK the BAGGED MALT O MEAL cereals!!! ALL that MoM makes! Can the name brand
> stuff! I am not buying it, never will. Just MP or MoM, please. Colossal Crunch! (not the berry one! blech!)


We have 10 varieties of bagged cereals and Colossal Crunch (with berries) is the shit!



MasterofLOG said:


> Lunchables - DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE! Can them! Most disgusting vile things!


Huge huge seller at my store.. They can stay 



MasterofLOG said:


> In general, quit trying to compete with whackadoodles looking for health nut stuff! I may shop at Whole Foods when I can, but it is NOT for anything
> related to "healthy!" They have prime meats that even the local regional chains dont, they have REAL WHOLE FAT YOGURT, they have baked goods like a
> maple walnut roll the size of an SUV to die for! All the hippie dippie stuff I just ignore. Oh and BULK food! Like granola and candy! Yes Granola, it too
> is NOT a "health" food REAL GRANOLA is loaded with sugar! Plus when mixed with my FULL FAT yogurt or WHOLE REAL MILK! Ain't no diet/healthy in that!




The fact is that the healthy stuff is what is selling right now. It's disappointing that your store doesn't carry a variety of the things that are in the supply chain but also possible that no one in your area is providing this feedback. Make sure you're in communication with HQ so they know this stuff is in demand so they can begin to work it in. As a food TL in a store with a 65% based in food, I need a lot of this stuff to survive. The important thing is to analyze what is selling at your store and what guests are requesting and send that info to corporate! I make A TON of mysupports for things people want and my STL is on board and often passes my notes to our group director.

It feels like Target has been promoting a big culture that just sits back and waits for stuff to change but to drive sales and be successful, we have to be there with them helping to make these calls.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 29, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Dear HQ: Please revise market super or pfresh:
> 
> Yogurt and veggie juices down to 4 ft max! YES 4FT MAX! Unless you have REAL yogurt which is not a "diet" food! Real yogurt has FAT! FAT ! FAT! YUMMM!
> I will go to Whole foods or some place and buy real FAT LOADED YOGURT! Also just go private label on the yogurts. SB and/or MP.


Nope, not unless they don't put dumb shit in it. Mp 4ct yogurt has sucralose. Fuck that stuff. I'll stick to my Cabot plain full fat and noosa.


> More variety of fresh fruit and veg (NO! I did NOT say anything about organic!)
> 
> Bakery, change the method of delivery and process for stores with out in house bakeries - Stores with a bakery will bake bread(s), donuts, cakes and then send to stores
> in their district. Yes new logistical process, but it can be done! Sort of a central bakery concept, but instead of frozen, its fresh. I do NOT purchase frozen bread, other
> than to make pizza breads or bread pudding. Those MP baguettes and demi baguetts make great pizzas. I want FRESH, NEVER FROZEN. Same with the donuts, etc..


Meh, I'd kill for Italian bread, but so long as it's defrosted that day I don't complain. 


> Milk - Enough with the nut juice! Almonds do NOT LACTATE! It is NOT MILK! Again, 4ft max of nut juice be it almond, soy or any other whack a doodle juice. The rest
> should be REAL MILK from animals that lactate! WHOLE 100% fat loaded milk, you can have a couple inches of that white water stuff. I am even good with adding
> goat milk etc.


I sell organic regular and nut milk over most other things. Followed by skim milk, 2 percent, then whole in conventional. I could add raw and maybe goat but it's not killing me.


> Meat - More varites! Like more prime cuts, LAMB, VEAL, pre made burgers
> 
> Pizzas - BRING BACK the take and bake pizzas to the stores you took it from !!!!!! Them things FLY OUT THE DOOR!!!! BRING THEM  BACK!!!!!!!! ALTMS.


Premade burgers are so overpriced. We carry them in the summer when they sell which is fine. I'd love steak tips and maybe liver, but otherwise the meat selection is fine for the price. 


> Cereal (Dry MKT) - Unless its different at Supers v. my store, BRING BACK the BAGGED MALT O MEAL cereals!!! ALL that MoM makes! Can the name brand
> stuff! I am not buying it, never will. Just MP or MoM, please. Colossal Crunch! (not the berry one! blech!)
> 
> Lunchables - DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE! Can them! Most disgusting vile things!


Nobody is buying that at my store. I don't miss donating it. The fancier mom's best are bad enough. I like the granola choices and we have plenty in 8 ft to choose from.

I sell lunchable's and the fancier version. They can stay. If you want nicer the HF snack trays are great.


> In general, quit trying to compete with whackadoodles looking for health nut stuff! I may shop at Whole Foods when I can, but it is NOT for anything
> related to "healthy!" They have prime meats that even the local regional chains dont, they have REAL WHOLE FAT YOGURT, they have baked goods like a
> maple walnut roll the size of an SUV to die for! All the hippie dippie stuff I just ignore. Oh and BULK food! Like granola and candy! Yes Granola, it too
> is NOT a "health" food REAL GRANOLA is loaded with sugar! Plus when mixed with my FULL FAT yogurt or WHOLE REAL MILK! Ain't no diet/healthy in that!


My local grocery sells plenty of those things. I see no need to buy them at with where they may or may not be in stock. I buy more local brands that target would never carry. Also more locally raised meats and dairy. Besides there are plenty of people who eat butter, grass feed meat and whole foods than you realize. It's a diet, which is defined as a way of eating-not a way to lose weight like Americans mean...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2016)

Pre-made burgers don't sell. We have small patties already. They don't bloody sell. I'd get rid of them if I could.

Almond mik and soy milk are not "health nuts" it's an alternative for the lactose intolerant. My almond milk sells pretty well. Granted, not nearly as well as the MP gallons of 2%.

Diversity definitely leads to more waste. Hell, the turnips don't sell much, the jalapeno peppers don't, and the bagged avocados sure as shit don't.

Lunchables sell amazingly at my store.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 29, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Meat - More varites! Like more prime cuts, LAMB, VEAL, pre made burgers


My meat department carried veal and lamb through the holidays. No one would buy them outside of me putting $5 on them. Other wise QMOS/Donate they go. They discontinued the veal and kept lamb. But that is still getting QMOS if it didn't have a coupon on it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2016)

this is why i hate weekends ..


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2016)

My TL told me that we're getting a new PA and that I'm going to have to take a closing shift each week.

I told her that I'm going to change my availability.

I closed nonstop for three fucking years I'm not doing it.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2016)

Also we have a guaranteed Steritech visit on Tuesday yay


----------



## DoWork (Jan 30, 2016)

We now have four PALLETS of 8 pound oranges. Fucka you fdc


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2016)

First yogurt then eggs now oranges  what's next 60 boxes of bananas ? Stop overdosing us with shit from the FDC there is no more room in our coolers.


----------



## Pilly18 (Jan 30, 2016)

Saw a redwire about receiving large dairy deliveries as a system error. That explains that, but hopefully they ease back NOW so we can catch up.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2016)

Pilly18 said:


> Saw a redwire about receiving large dairy deliveries as a system error. That explains that, but hopefully they ease back NOW so we can catch up.


You mean human error.  The system was designed by humans. The same ones who designed the auto caf system lol.


----------



## Pilly18 (Jan 30, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> You mean human error.  The system was designed by humans. The same ones who designed the auto caf system lol.


lol, "system error".


----------



## signingminion (Jan 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> My TL told me that we're getting a new PA and that I'm going to have to take a closing shift each week.
> 
> I told her that I'm going to change my availability.
> 
> I closed nonstop for three fucking years I'm not doing it.


When they promoted my problem bitch he wouldn't clopen. He'd call out or bitch all day. So they tried to take c&s from me. Suddenly I couldn't come in before 8am. I did close Sunday and Monday for months. Then mid for c&s tues/thurs/sat.



Pilly18 said:


> lol, "system error".


It's fine...They likely fired, I mean fixed, the error. Lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2016)

signingminion said:


> When they promoted my problem bitch he wouldn't clopen. He'd call out or bitch all day. So they tried to take c&s from me. Suddenly I couldn't come in before 8am. I did close Sunday and Monday for months. Then mid for c&s tues/thurs/sat.
> 
> 
> It's fine...They likely fired, I mean fixed, the error. Lol.


yeah they probably noticed it after the qmos totals were outrageous for a few week.  

We have been qmosing eggs and yogurt like crazy, our food bank loves coming to Target.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 31, 2016)

signingminion said:


> It's fine...They likely fired, I mean fixed, the error. Lol.


Remember, this is Target. The person responsible probably got a raise and a promotion for using creative inventory techniques to free up space at the FDC.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 31, 2016)

Send me 16 cases of that god damn frontera guacamole mix?!?? Fuck you and Rick Bayless, the champion chef. 

The distribution chain is a fucking joke


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Send me 16 cases of that god damn frontera guacamole mix?!?? Fuck you and Rick Bayless, the champion chef.
> 
> The distribution chain is a fucking joke


fuck gucamole !!! we get 4 to 5 cases 4 times a week , lol and on sale at 99 cents it still doesn't sell !!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Jan 31, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Nope, not unless they don't put dumb shit in it. Mp 4ct yogurt has sucralose. Fuck that stuff.



Better living through chemicals!  


That is why I purchase MP mac n cheese in the box! Some one recently purchased the "real blue box" stuff, and gawwwddd.. disgusting... their lack of chemical orange stuff.... ICCKK!!! Disgusting! I wouldn't purchase the real stuff, but I didn't shop that trip, and when it said mac n cheese they got that blue box thing.




signingminion said:


> I'll stick to my Cabot plain full fat



As long as it is REAL YOGURT, ie: FULL FAT. Bring it on!

0,1,2% NO DITCH IT! 




signingminion said:


> and noosa.



Nope. ditch.



signingminion said:


> Meh, I'd kill for Italian bread




Me too, if it IS FRESH. NO FROZEN.



signingminion said:


> , but so long as it's defrosted that day I don't complain.



Once frozen, no thanks! Other than for pizza bread or bread pudding its useless once frozen... ick disgusting.




signingminion said:


> I sell organic regular and nut milk over most other things. Followed by skim milk, 2 percent, then whole in conventional. I could add raw and maybe goat but it's not killing me.



The whole oragnic and nut juice is a fad, a fad that will go away. The basics, eggs, milk, breads, meat will still be here when the next fad starts.

Also alot of this nonsense is driven by people with too much idle time to dream up issues that they or their "little prceious things" have! When in reality they don't. For 99.99999% of the guests they don't need gluten free, or even probably know what it is. I don't, and don't care! It is like all the stuff labeled HOT! Ya think that cup of coffee might be hot!?!?! You don't say! Ain't no "PC" here! You want that hippy mart down the road!



signingminion said:


> Premade burgers are so overpriced. We carry them in the summer when they sell which is fine.



We had them full time for 1-2 years, then yanked, now it is as above. Guests are IRRITATED BEYOND belief with this cycle. "Hey you got them back! Great!" Then when they get yanked "What the )*(&*(&^*&% where is the burgers!!" They then drop the buns all over the place and go to the plaza next door to the local chain and get said burgers. LOST SALES, and leads to guests not coming back due to items getting cut all the time.



signingminion said:


> I'd love steak tips and



I'd vote for that! Although I can take the strip steak and cut it up.... 



signingminion said:


> maybe liver,



Nope! Too  narrow... and disgusting!   I can smell the stench via the net... shudders... ick.......  




signingminion said:


> but otherwise the meat selection is fine for the price.



Too limited... and not enough cuts. T-bones, more sirloins, 




signingminion said:


> Nobody is buying that at my store. I don't miss donating it.



HUGE loss for us...and me. 



signingminion said:


> The fancier mom's best are bad enough.



I think those bit the dust here last reset... good riddance...




signingminion said:


> I like the granola choices and we have plenty in 8 ft to choose from.



That is 7.99 feet too much. The SB Blueberry granola has went from a nice big can to a itty bitty little pouch...URRGGHHH  Thats all we need. Blueberry and plain granola....other wise hippy hut next plaza.   Even better nice big bulk bins! Let me scoop it out!




signingminion said:


> I sell lunchable's and the fancier version. They can stay.



These things are vile from disgusting taste to just annoying to deal with all the way around. My team would have a huge bonfire with the things if I let them. 



signingminion said:


> If you want nicer the HF snack trays are great.



These are fine.. its the lunchables that are vile! Me I would just prefer some pepperoni, some chesee sharp chedar, provolone or mozz, and some MP saltines. I can much that down by the ton.



signingminion said:


> My local grocery sells plenty of those things. I see no need to buy them at with where they may or may not be in stock.



And this is what is driving guests away from TGT grocery, especially at Pfresh! It is NOT in stock regularly. Doesn't matter how much I research it, IS researches, or we order it. If it is not consistentnly in stock guest don't come back. Along with the quality issues. When you toss 90% of a bag of onions as they are pre-molded.. or the bags of veggies with BUGS! YES BUGS! Thankfully my rock star FDC team caught that as they stocked it!




signingminion said:


> I buy more local brands that target would never carry. Also more locally raised meats and dairy.



I couldn't really care less about the "brand" more specificaly I am 99.9% unlikely to purchase national or local brand of anything, unless an equal private aka store brand like MP doesn't exist. I purchase private label, period. Always have, always will. I also don't care where it comes from in the US, but obviosly not everything is can/is grown in the US full time. But beating this local grown thing is just another fad, and barking up the wrong tree with me. Small to big farmers can get by fine, just sell the stuff to the wholesalers.... If my beef comes from TX or my state, I don't care.

This is one thing that is a huge problem, pop! No private label pop!!! We need MP cola!! This alone is a purchase at the competition item for me.



signingminion said:


> Besides there are plenty of people who eat butter, grass feed meat and whole foods than you realize.



I eat butter, nothing else.. no fake butter stuff allowed here. Never have, never will.

Grass fed premium meat, key word PREMIUM. 

Whole foods, is not a part of it... That is the type of stuff that is an immediate turn off. Not interested, and neither is the majority of my guests. 

IF the super/pfresh grocery re-invention goes the way some of the pilots are headed, TGT may as well just get out of grocery, period. Especially around me! The local chains and the store that shall not be named will eat them alive! NORMAL EVERYDAY food, and IN STOCK and QUALITY.

The only reason they send us more of those cut up vegetable things is so I can QMOS more of them! Same with the fresh herbs in the clamshells. 1-2 guests wanted them, we got them now... no where to be seen, and they are QMOS leaders! My FDC team may as well just QMOS them as they come in! Strawberries I could take a whole 53ft truck of them each delivery and they would sell. Not my thing, but I don't eat fruit at lest not like that. Put it in a pie we can talk. Raw.. forget it.




signingminion said:


> It's a diet, which is defined as a way of eating-not a way to lose weight like Americans mean...



And some of this "diet" stuff is causing a rise in food allergies example, peanut allergies have risen astronomically. To the point of having nannyment laws about it. All because of these whack "diets!" 

I eat meat, BEEF its what for dinner! 

We need to service the MAJORITY BASICS and then service the niche areas like no fat, free this, organic that, and the higher end like me who want premium stuff like Kerry and Plugara butter, weygu (US Kobe), Angus and other premium beef, more basic meats like veal and lamb. I love veal parm! More premium stuff fits more into the higher niche TGT was aiming at before.

Servicing the FAD of now, will only lead to a bigger mess when that fad resets again. The BASICS don't go out of style, regardless of what the media is trying to push.

Empahsis to the BASISC, with offerings to the higher end ie: lamb, veal, the goat cheese and brie we have, along with "accomodating" the fad du jour ie: organic, gluten free, hippy dippy stuff. Aint nobody going to purchase those Egglands organic and cage free eggs! They don't purchase the SB ones! Just more QMDS, and watch the loss report grow! 

Grocery in my area versus where I lived a good majority of life lacks a lot of things! Soup n salad bar, fresh pizza by the pie and slice. They do have hoagies to order and pre made at least. I would kill to have a Wegmans in my area, followed by a Kroger or a Giant Eagle. The last two would eat the local regional chain alive! And for those that don't know Wegmans it is simlar to a store I used to shop at, but about 1000x more premium.




Asuras said:


> My meat department carried veal and lamb through the holidays. No one would buy them outside of me putting $5 on them. Other wise QMOS/Donate they go. They discontinued the veal and kept lamb. But that is still getting QMOS if it didn't have a coupon on it.



A reasonable amount of it, will sell. I and a good number of my guests will purchase it. I have to go to the competition to get it now. Beef, Lamb, Veal, and if I didn't have to go to special meat market out of the way, buffalo/bison, and venison. Not a chance I am going to get them, but NOT all guests are hippy dippy organic nutballs. Some of them and myself, EAT MEAT, other than chix...or turkey (blech!)

You want to know useless! Lara ground beef! No one purchases that unless it is ON SALE for and/or coupon'd. $7/lb for no fat, thus no flavor meat. NO! MARBLEING! Meat should have fat, thats called FLAVOR!




oath2order said:


> Pre-made burgers don't sell. We have small patties already. They don't bloody sell. I'd get rid of them if I could.



Bfore they were yanked, they FLEW out the door! When we get them back for a limited run in the summer/4th etc. they FLY, can't keep them. When they go away, guests bitch about where are they! I just go them!




oath2order said:


> Almond mik and soy milk are not "health nuts" it's an alternative for the lactose intolerant. My almond milk sells pretty well.



Health hut is down the street. Target is not store for this.



oath2order said:


> Granted, not nearly as well as the MP gallons of 2%.



I don't know why people purchase this white watery stuff... looks like you added water to milk... shudders....blech...



oath2order said:


> Diversity definitely leads to more waste. Hell, the turnips don't sell much,



Wrong diversity, turnips are to narrow a niche... 



oath2order said:


> the jalapeno peppers don't,



Mold collection devices... QMOS! 




oath2order said:


> and the bagged avocados sure as shit don't.



Hmm.. they sell here... I have no use for them... but others use them and the singles for something... 



oath2order said:


> Lunchables sell amazingly at my store.


[/quote]

VILE DISGUSTING THINGS!  I don't care how much they sell... VILE! Annoying to stock, fifo, and too munch of them! BTS rolls around and the bunker plus a 4.5 foot cooler full of those annoying things. Biggest headache around. More packaged lunch meats and cheese like the local chain(s) have would sell just as well, if not better.




LogisticsFox said:


> We picked up a ton of whole milk yogurts with the last set and they're really good. Chobani and stuff is good too.. Makes a great breakfast.



I like yogurt, BUT.. in the US it has been/is sold & marketed as "diet - health" food... And thus in the us is ZERO FAT, or 1-2% fat.. REAL YOGURT has FAT about 12% on average. That is what I want.To get that I have to go to  Whole Foods... Fruit flavored ones, are near impossible to find.. 





LogisticsFox said:


> I kind of want to agree with you more on this. On the whole, we have a pretty good produce section but I occasionally have to go to a competitor for more rare things like persimmons or kumquats. Just keep in mind that more diversity leads to more waste.



We need more, I am constantly cornered about do you have this or that, basic fruits, that they can get at Aldi, or the regional chanins. Pineapples? Really!?! They are QMOS'd faster than they can come... total waste. We have enough waste due to the WRONG varties of things.



LogisticsFox said:


> I could get behind this idea! It would mean more hours for my store (well, probably not) so we can bake for all the PFreshes



You catch on quick!   Each SUPER with a bakery should be assigned x number of Pfresh stores to back for, breads, donuts etc... And offer ONLINE CAKE ordering, and then it gets put on the truck to deliver to that store with its bakery run.. Bakers at the supers get hours, Pfresh get better bakery selection, and the guests hounding our store for better and more. Plus a driver gets a job to delivery to the Pfreshes... More jobs. 




LogisticsFox said:


> How much of this do you actually sell? I'm a super that sells a ton of the stuff but I literally have only 30" of the stuff. 1 door. That's it! For some stores, it's a great seller and it was a tough 6 months when they tied it in with organic milk.



Not enough to warrant the space we have of it! We have 5 coolers full of this nut juice stuff! RIDICOULOUS!Then add in all that DHA this or the other milk... Good grief!

This reminds me of something I missed... MP Chocaolate milk! Another thing I have to get elsewhere. Even with the discounts I am not purchasing the Nestle stuff we carry. OVERPRICED, funny taste. The local chain has it, along with Sweetened Ice Tea...anohter thing we need..




LogisticsFox said:


> While I'll apprehensively agree to this since I had to go to a competitor to get lamb,  I have to say that they're incredibly expensive and we'll likely be throwing a ton of it away.



I want to quit going to the competition, period. Beef, Veal, Lamb are prime choices for me.. Pork, and the ground pork. Which I can't believe we have that after the various resets. Then chix, maybe, and turkey.... Well lets just say that falls into one specific weekend of the year, then I don't want to see it again! 



LogisticsFox said:


> Our Deli makes pizzas now and they're fantastic! They work very well in the FA TurboChef. Other stores are picking up take in bakes (the brand is something like Aztya) but I don't know how they are.



We got TnB pizza to start, then they yanked it!  They FLY FLY FLY! Out the door. or FLEW FLEW FLEW! 




LogisticsFox said:


> We have 10 varieties of bagged cereals and Colossal Crunch (with berries) is the shit!



Myabe the supers in my area still have them.. they are too far to travel to, regularly, ours were yanked. I only purchase MoM or private aka store aka MP cereal. The berry one has the wrong flavored berries for me, be it MoM or the real stuff, I've never liked it....I have bags of this stuff on hand in various varities at all times.. it makes for dinner on lazy days and snacks late at night with or with out milk.




LogisticsFox said:


> Huge huge seller at my store.. They can stay



It is not about selling to me... They are annoying for the team to stock, fifo, and then sending near pallet fulls of them to stick in that bunker... but they are vile disgusting things... I don't care how much they sell.. vile! The entire team would have a bonfire with the things.... Everytime they get put on promo I get gobs of them... I wouldn't serve these things to my worst enemey. Let alone some one I like. Just vile. 





LogisticsFox said:


> The fact is that the healthy stuff is what is selling right now.



In my area it doesn't sell. The population is not looking for that stuff. They want the basics. Period. Which in our Pfresh setup we lack a lot of the basics. We are not a super, B Volume nearly A, Pfresh, and to compete as the regular grocery destination, then we need to change inventory. Even if the plan for Pfresh is to get draw in more sales ie: went for leggings got milk, eggs etc.. We still lack some of the stuff we need for OUR GUESTS.

I can count on one hand the number of guests who are looking for and purchase what little of that hippy dippys healthy stuff. One is a regular, ONE (1). The rest are not looking for that. That $6/lb SB "organic" butter.. 99% of it will be QMOS'd! Now you add another variety!  What does sell is the LoL spreadable butter, but we need the BIG TUBS, not those itty bitty things. The Irish Kerry butter sells. As does LoL regular. And the uky "margarine" stuff.



LogisticsFox said:


> It's disappointing that your store doesn't carry a variety of the things that are in the supply chain



I know of some of the stuff that we had and lost, and that supers in my area (when I can go snoop) still have...as I still get some of this stuff as MSPK's. I actually am to the point of going to one of the better supers and making a list of DPCI's of what WE NEED. 




LogisticsFox said:


> but also possible that no one in your area is providing this feedback.



Possible as well, but when the produce we get and it looks like remmnants ie: the buyer took the left overs that every one else passed on... Or more like the buyer is not even at the market, just buys on price. I whine, aka MySupport, about the down right crappy quality we get on every delivery. The responses are well, non responses.




LogisticsFox said:


> Make sure you're in communication with HQ so they know this stuff is in demand so they can begin to work it in. As a food TL in a store with a 65% based in food, I need a lot of this stuff to survive. The important thing is to analyze what is selling at your store and what guests are requesting and send that info to corporate! I make A TON of mysupports for things people want and my STL is on board and often passes my notes to our group director.
> 
> It feels like Target has been promoting a big culture that just sits back and waits for stuff to change but to drive sales and be successful, we have to be there with them helping to make these calls.



Market is not my "primary" WC, we don't qualify for a "dedicated" CTL so our setup is split up amongst myself and another along with the market teams PA and FDC. Further description would out the store, as the setup is rather unique.

I have been since having market added to my responsabilities been DRAGGING, KICKING AND SCREAMING people to see the vision and light as it were. It causes/caused a huge dust up due to exactly the above. Some don't want to rock the boat so to speak. I and my team have to face the guests and/or the WRATH of the guests when we don't have x, y, z. Due to TM's who just have rolled over and are playing dead! Getting buy in further up the chain as well is an issue.. as again they don't want to rock the boat. If we change Pfresh to what guests want then they will go to get what every else they might need and vice versa.


 Which again, when a guest walks into a store like Target, if you have GROCERIES you ARE A SUPER to them! Period. Trying to explain, no we are not a super.. BUT YOU HAVE GROCERIES! But we don't have ALL the GROCERIES. Because in the area they don't have a comparison as to what a super has versus us versus the other store that shall not be named. Guest education is a HUGE ISSUE. Like Bananas at per piece v. per pound and the tomatos . There is a saying I like "An educated consumer is our best guest." Those familar with a certain store in an area will get it.

Committing to and implementing a stragety for grocery from Super to Pfresh needs to be done quickly, and based on pilots I've read about.... sigh.... organic this and that, hippy dippy... BZZTT! Not going to work in my store!!  Again I can count on one hand the number of guests who want that stuff, of which only ONE is a regular. They are vocal about what they want, and it is probably the only reason we got that SB $6 butter. Which only they buy, and we QMOS out the rest! Shoving stuff down my store and making us take the loss via QMOS is not nice!


The changes needed to get our Pfresh BACK ON TRACK are massive from dry to fresh. Example. getting the bagged cereals back, since it appears that others got to keep theirs, to returning the canned veg and fruit that was stripped away to adding more basic fresh fuits and veg. Kumquats or what not, I do NOT need. Oranges, pears, peaches, stuff that they can go to the next plaza over and get. When we don't have these they put down the rest of the stuff and walk out! Reshop of stuff to go back, and lost sales because we didn't have some basic item but we have pineapples! They will leave even the leggings etc. they came in for, and go to that store that shall not be named to get the stuff they just had in their hands!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Health hut is down the street. Target is not store for this.



I'm perfectly fine with us selling the almond and soy milk since it prevents the lactose intolerant from having massive shits.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jan 31, 2016)

I live in a certain Pacific NW city that may or may not have inspired a certain obnoxious TV show, so a lot of that "hippie" stuff is incredibly popular here. The almond and soy milk sells like crazy, and people are always asking me for more hippie stuff, like vegan cheese, which I suspect we will be carrying any day now.

The quality of our produce is basically always terrible, though. I honestly feel guilty when I see people picking out our overpriced shitty produce (which is also rarely culled properly and therefore even grosser).


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 31, 2016)

@MasterofLOG, your post didn't have enough quotes. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 31, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> @MasterofLOG, your post didn't have enough quotes. Just thought I'd let you know.


Most forum software has a limit....

...but the biggest problem is regional differences. Target implements change basically when each store has a unique buying profile. I can't keep organic butter or eggs on the shelf. Next store to us doesn't sell hardly any grocery except to the team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 1, 2016)

Every store is different on what they sell, spot forgets that sometimes. Some stores have super walmarts, wegman's, whole foods, & Harris teeter within 2 miles of  the store.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Every store is different on what they sell, spot forgets that sometimes. Some stores have super walmarts, wegman's, whole foods, & Harris teeter within 2 miles of  the store.



We have a Walmart across the parking lot lol


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 1, 2016)

Well... First Steritech visit since I left Market and of course... we get our first yellow visit in years....  First thing I did when I heard he was there was confiscate all of the Plano Teams Chemicals... then promptly went back to purging the fixture room, felt nice not to have that blood pressure rise as soon as I heard he was here (although it did a little, out of habit).

I am sure I will be confronted about it, but when my constant "Opportunity" over the years has been to be seen more as a "leader" I will ask just who did they think lead the Market team to green food safety visits for years..


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 1, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Well... First Steritech visit since I left Market and of course... we get our first yellow visit in years....  First thing I did when I heard he was there was confiscate all of the Plano Teams Chemicals... then promptly went back to purging the fixture room, felt nice not to have that blood pressure rise as soon as I heard he was here (although it did a little, out of habit).
> 
> *I am sure I will be confronted about it, but when my constant "Opportunity" over the years has been to be seen more as a "leader" I will ask just who did they think lead the Market team to green food safety visits for years..*



Vindifuckingcation!!


----------



## Redzee (Feb 1, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> You mean human error.  The system was designed by humans. The same ones who designed the auto caf system lol.


And quite possibly laid off or about to be by ol Spot.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Well... First Steritech visit since I left Market and of course... we get our first yellow visit in years....  First thing I did when I heard he was there was confiscate all of the Plano Teams Chemicals... then promptly went back to purging the fixture room, felt nice not to have that blood pressure rise as soon as I heard he was here (although it did a little, out of habit).
> 
> I am sure I will be confronted about it, but when my constant "Opportunity" over the years has been to be seen more as a "leader" I will ask just who did they think lead the Market team to green food safety visits for years..


Just remember, when they talk about it at huddle its frowned upon to laugh maniacally after they say its yellow for the first time in ages.....although its fun to watch it burn behind you to some degree...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2016)

Someone tell the dumbass TL who isnt even market to not TPC bakery. He seems to think it'll sell at 5%.

No it won't.

So I told him this and he responds with "don't put out so much then"

Despite the fact that he would be one of the first to bitch at me if that table isn't 100% full

I wonder where else is hiring.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 2, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Finally, it appears that the Ohio FDC has fixed the unscannable pic label problem. Took 6 months.


Sooooo even though the Redwire said this was fixed as of 1/29, not one single label would scan on the last 2 trucks.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 2, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Sooooo even though the Redwire said this was fixed as of 1/29, not one single label would scan on the last 2 trucks.



They are going by "Hole-Deficient Pool Backer Paper Date" which means, sometime 2017.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanksgiving at Target be like


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Thanksgiving at Target be like



too many market pantry turkeys ... never enough butterballs !


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> They are going by "Hole-Deficient Pool Backer Paper Date" which means, sometime 2017.


still had to bcode everything from the ohio FDC today damn, fix it already .  Do I need to send you a new ink cartridge, cause I will ?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 4, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> too many market pantry turkeys ... never enough butterballs !



I got to leave Market, by absolutely NAILING the Turkey Orders (which i did 95% of), we sold our last turkey, 1/5/16, while never being out of stock of what we COULD order.

./end of brag


----------



## DoWork (Feb 8, 2016)

Fuck target's supply process. I say with absolute certainty that I could do a better job, while drinking, than you fuckwits. I've witnessed product shortages and floods. I've watched you take away my capability of ordering some products only to not send said products. I've watched you fuck my counts up so bad that I couldn't even rationalize why they were so off. I've gone from extremes of bare minimum to reduce waste to overload so that everything could always be FAB.

I've come to a conclusion today after seeing so many missed sales: when I can, I'm going to order a FUCKTON of everything that sells. If I can't order it, I'm going to research it and say 0. There's absolutely no reason my juice section should look empty when you mother fuckers decided in advance to put it on sale. Sure, my losses might be higher, but the guests will always have what they're looking for(provided you guys don't run out and not give us a notice) and the sales will continue to climb.

Big days like super bowl Sunday/Saturday can really put perspective on the lack of effort in things.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Fuck target's supply process. I say with absolute certainty that I could do a better job, while drinking, than you fuckwits. I've witnessed product shortages and floods. I've watched you take away my capability of ordering some products only to not send said products. I've watched you fuck my counts up so bad that I couldn't even rationalize why they were so off. I've gone from extremes of bare minimum to reduce waste to overload so that everything could always be FAB.
> 
> I've come to a conclusion today after seeing so many missed sales: when I can, I'm going to order a FUCKTON of everything that sells. If I can't order it, I'm going to research it and say 0. There's absolutely no reason my juice section should look empty when you mother fuckers decided in advance to put it on sale. Sure, my losses might be higher, but the guests will always have what they're looking for(provided you guys don't run out and not give us a notice) and the sales will continue to climb.
> 
> Big days like super bowl Sunday/Saturday can really put perspective on the lack of effort in things.



are you a super target

because I question why you don't already research and have it say 0


----------



## DoWork (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes. I mean, even if I have three of a product, I'll sell those three before lunch on the weekend. They don't understand variances in sales. If I don't research the product with three and say 0, I won't get said product for at least two trucks, costing many sales.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2016)

Why can't I Qmos/toss more than 50 on the mydevice??   My research is to Qmos down the on hand counts.  I know for sure 1 PA just throws things away.   My counts for banana said we had over 400 when Saturday morning it was more like 200.  Egg counts are soooooo high but we do have 1 1/2 pallets of eggs in the dairy cooler.  We just made 3 metros into rolling STO'd  back stock in the dairy cooler for yogurts.   so now I am down 3 metros on truck days for back stock.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2016)

I know valentines cookies and cupcakes are in the ad this week.  But really who do you think is going to push them with hours cut ???  They are gonna sit in the freezer most of the week right now we have 4 red tubs full of just valentines bakery   And only 1 table to squeeze them on with all the other bakery  !!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I know valentines cookies and cupcakes are in the ad this week.  But really who do you think is going to push them with hours cut ???  They are gonna sit in the freezer most of the week right now we have 4 red tubs full of just valentines bakery   And only 1 table to squeeze them on with all the other bakery  !!



At my store, I am. Because flow just puts bakery on a tub and leaves it near the bakery table.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Because flow just puts bakery on a tub and leaves it near the bakery table.



I honestly think you guys are trying to stroke me out over the net!  Because this, This, THIS ! About sent me over the edge! oh my (*^*&^&*$%&^$^&%$ GAWWWWWDDDDDDD!  

Any one on my team doing that would most definitely be removed from handling FDC, PERMANENTLY!

Elizabeth this is  the big one!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> because I question why you don't already research and have it say 0



Because you can't teach OLD PA's NEW TRICKS! Thats why, at least for my store. They just refuse to do it, and then bitch why it is out... then do nothing to FIX IT!


----------



## targetflowslave (Feb 8, 2016)

Does target even care about food safety anymore?


----------



## DoWork (Feb 8, 2016)

targetflowslave said:


> Does target even care about food safety anymore?



Does target even care about food or safety anymore?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Why can't I Qmos/toss more than 50 on the mydevice??   My research is to Qmos down the on hand counts.  I know for sure 1 PA just throws things away.   My counts for banana said we had over 400 when Saturday morning it was more like 200.  Egg counts are soooooo high but we do have 1 1/2 pallets of eggs in the dairy cooler.  We just made 3 metros into rolling STO'd  back stock in the dairy cooler for yogurts.   so now I am down 3 metros on truck days for back stock.



Banana Counts?

LOL

I routinely saw like -6000 when I actually care to look at our Banana on hands as I know they are always effed.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 9, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> I honestly think you guys are trying to stroke me out over the net!  Because this, This, THIS ! About sent me over the edge! oh my (*^*&^&*$%&^$^&%$ GAWWWWWDDDDDDD!
> 
> Any one on my team doing that would most definitely be removed from handling FDC, PERMANENTLY!
> 
> Elizabeth this is  the big one!



I'll never forget when we all found Starbuck's missing Pastries (the entire order). In Small Appliances.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2016)

My CTL just ordering a casepack of cabbage, lettuce, and cauliflower.

We have 2 of cabbage and lettuce in the back, and 1 of cauliflower.

She seriously needs to stop fucking ordering everything.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 9, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Banana Counts?
> 
> LOL
> 
> I routinely saw like -6000 when I actually care to look at our Banana on hands as I know they are always effed.


That's because the dpci's they get rung up/qmosed under are different than the dpci's you order from/get OH counts to. Why? Absolutely no idea.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 9, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> That's because the dpci's they get rung up/qmosed under are different than the dpci's you order from/get OH counts to. Why? Absolutely no idea.



It might be because Ripe/Green Banana's may be different dpci's? of which, we just can't see?

Honestly i have no clue either.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 9, 2016)

They are different dpci's. I found that out the hard way when I used a PDA to order 4011. I ordered 18, received 0. In the guide, they're 4012 and 4013 if I recall correctly.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 9, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I'll never forget when we all found Starbuck's missing Pastries (the entire order). In Small Appliances.




beeeeeeeeeppppppppppp ..... asystole, charge 1200.... CLEAR!      

I'd FIRE them all on the spot! Regardless of procedure(s)!   IF they came back the next shift I send them home! Till they go the hint. FIRED! 

Gooooooooodddd gawwwwwd!!!! Really???? How brain dead and damaged do you have to be!??? Oh wait...

MY ETL-LOG took FA cold McClanes put on a tub with BIB's, popcorn, popcorn oil and just parked it at FA...    Good to go right!??    Thankfully I found what happened to it before it got to even the FATM's....


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 9, 2016)

Dear HQ:

I see some one at least is reading my requests on resetting PFresh... unfortunately... you still BLEW IT! 

You nuked cabbage?!! Cole Slaw mix?!!!???  Yet I still have the cole slaw dressing in cold and dry???!!! Really whats the point!!! URRGHHH! 

Great all the cut fruit that was nothing but QMOS, and the fresh herb clamshells... GOOD RIDDANCE! 

Really you need to ASK the STORES what we need!!! Nannuk in MN doesn't have a clue!


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 10, 2016)

So is a discontinued list for produce no longer a thing before a reset? 
This reset is uh, well, interesting. Do I really need 5-4ft shelves for 2 dpci's of grapes?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2016)

Bakery coupons incoming


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Bakery coupons incoming


So instead of putting expiration dates on Bakery, just coupon it so it will sell !


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So instead of putting expiration dates on Bakery, just coupon it so it will sell !


Lel yea

I think it's only day before, and .50¢ for stuff under $3.29 and $1 for over that price


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 10, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So is a discontinued list for produce no longer a thing before a reset?
> This reset is uh, well, interesting. Do I really need 5-4ft shelves for 2 dpci's of grapes?



Yeah... interesting is not the word I would use...  

Nope, don't need 2 shelves for grapes. Unless they were on sale they don't sell THAT well. 

Long stem strawberries.. yeah cute for the saps who need it for vidiots day.... now what for the next 6 weeks? QMOS baby!

Some clean up in the useless fruit drinks...but not enough... IOW they are still there!   Total waste of space.

I don't think any one is "learning" from the pilots in re grocery, not one bit.

Yeah some poor planning here on this reset.. I've never seen that report, having it would have been a plus so the PA(s) didn't order cases of stuff the POG team just nuked...  now I've got get that stuff flexed and TPC'd to get rid of it... Oh well Last chance slaw mix on near clearance price!    

This is one area.. that suffers a lot... COMMUNICATION... ie: resets and vendor items on SPP that we don't carry already.....  Doesn't help when the PA(s) just stick the SPP in a pile and .... oh... ummm.... 



oath2order said:


> Bakery coupons incoming



Oh, puhlease.... no... That table is the table of misfit bakery items as it is....I don't need it to be any more empty than it is now... I've tried many of the tactics here too, still no joy...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2016)

I know this has been said before and by me but i am going to keep saying it until it stops .

PLEASE FDC STOP sending us EGGS !!!  

Today we got another fuckin' whole planet of eggs, 50 boxes of eggs and out next delivery is Saturday, in 2 days
we will NOT sell this many eggs in 2 days let alone 2 weeks.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 11, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I know this has been said before and by me but i am going to keep saying it until it stops .
> 
> PLEASE FDC STOP sending us EGGS !!!
> 
> ...


I just sent in a mysupport today requesting my OTL for 18ct MP eggs be decreased. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I just sent in a mysupport today requesting my OTL for 18ct MP eggs be decreased. I'll let you know if it works.


yeah by Easter and then you will want more, you know Easter is early this year March 27th.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 11, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah by Easter and then you will want more, you know Easter is early this year March 27th.


Right now I have 15 cases. Ridiculous. No place to backstock them. Even for Easter that would be too many for my store


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Feb 13, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.


They get it themselves and are told to grab it first from the Dairy cooler before clearing out my shelves.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2016)

They get it themselves and I always tell them to take it from the bottom shelf the ones expiring tomorrow. Never get it from the back that milk goes out about 2 weeks. I want them to take the milk expiring the soonest. I only give them half and half and heavy whipping  cream from the back.


----------



## WinterRose (Feb 13, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.



In the store I work for, everything FA and SB needs, they get it themselves.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 13, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> In the store I work for, everything FA and SB needs, they get it themselvI pues.



Nothing would butter my biscuits more than Starbuck's coming to raid my Milk on the Sales Floor immediately after I pushed a full Flat of milk halfway across the store to fill it to 100% capacity... That said, even though I scolded the Starbuck's TL, he is still awesome.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.




They get it themselves thank god



Jack of all Workcenters said:


> They get it themselves and are told to grab it first from the Dairy cooler before clearing out my shelves.



The clear my shelves first.


----------



## WinterRose (Feb 13, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Nothing would butter my biscuits more than Starbuck's coming to raid my Milk on the Sales Floor immediately after I pushed a full Flat of milk halfway across the store to fill it to 100% capacity... That said, even though I scolded the Starbuck's TL, he is still awesome.



AFAIK, they get it from the back. If it's not at the back, then on the shelves. I've only seen them get it from the back most of the time and once on the shelves (cheese, I think).


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 13, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I got to leave Market, by absolutely NAILING the Turkey Orders (which i did 95% of), we sold our last turkey, 1/5/16, while never being out of stock of what we COULD order.
> 
> ./end of brag



Ya we did a great job with ours this year.  I didnt order a single MP turkey and just went off butterball numbers haha


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I know valentines cookies and cupcakes are in the ad this week.  But really who do you think is going to push them with hours cut ???  They are gonna sit in the freezer most of the week right now we have 4 red tubs full of just valentines bakery   And only 1 table to squeeze them on with all the other bakery  !!



For most seasonal sets we flex into savor spot or the mini seasonal area usually if we have a bunch.  I ran out of most of my valentines stuff earlier this week


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So instead of putting expiration dates on Bakery, just coupon it so it will sell !



Seriously?  So now we have to coupon meat, produce and bakery.....oh well beats the LODS hounding me about TPCing shit we only have a few of


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I know this has been said before and by me but i am going to keep saying it until it stops .
> 
> PLEASE FDC STOP sending us EGGS !!!
> 
> ...



I just QMOSed 10 cases of eggs today that were just sitting on a pallet in the back of our small dairy room.  I hadnt really had longer opening shifts or the time to dig through them the last week and ya that was fun


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 13, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.



My Starbucks team grabs it from the floor.  Its great to get short dates out of there so we dont have that many outdates to send back to the vendor.   If your SBUX TMs are grabbing milk make sure its NOT from the backroom


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 14, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> My Starbucks team grabs it from the floor.  Its great to get short dates out of there so we dont have that many outdates to send back to the vendor.   If your SBUX TMs are grabbing milk make sure its NOT from the backroom



While I understand and see your point and philosophy, I disagree. Why? Example. lets just say that this TM comes and raids your freshly zoned coolers for what ever, they take 4-5 of these out for various things and run back to their little area. Now my cooler(s) look like some one didn't zone them!  

Again, I see your POV, and concept, I just don't like TM's from other ares taking stuff out my SF coolers. BACKROOM COOLERS! That is YOUR STOCK ROOM! Not my SF. And if its that short of date any way, it should be pulled and QMOS'd! 

We thankfully do not have crapbux, but the FA TM's taking bananas off my table is ANNOYING! Go to the ambient room and get yours! Or better yet, here is YOUR BOX of bananas to store at FA! Now go away!  I've been pushing this for years, and the push back is we don't have a spot to store them. Oh, yeah.. let ME FIX THAT!  

This is right up there with BR dumping CL and FA into pulls for market. Let it sit, till they come get it! PA's/Market and Flow TM do not have time to do FA/CL work too!  FA should be its own FILL GROUP! Obviously those idiotic bottle of juice with doll heads don't go to Market! Some thinking by BRTM's would solve this. Same with CL candy. CL candy has different UPC, and DPCI's thus CL Fill group! Unless there is a SPP there is not dual loc's for this stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2016)

My CTL is starting to give me closing shifts again.

Fucking closed for three years nonstop


----------



## DoWork (Feb 14, 2016)

Way to fuck up, target. Send me four cases of long stem strawberries a week before Valentine's and not a single one after that.  I also like getting 11 cases of organic stew meat, 8-10 cases of cauliflower, broccoli, and mini peppers each.

Words cannot express how I would like to say fuck you.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Way to fuck up, target. Send me four cases of long stem strawberries a week before Valentine's and not a single one after that.  I also like getting 11 cases of organic stew meat, 8-10 cases of cauliflower, broccoli, and mini peppers each.
> 
> Words cannot express how I would like to say fuck you.


we order 2 cases of cut veggies and get 10 cases, why do we even do the order when the FDC sends whatever they want ?
we received 8 cases of cauliflower, broccoli florets, and 6 cases of the stop peppers.
i need snap peas, i ordered 4 cases and received zero.

why can't i order the bagged red potatoes any more?


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 14, 2016)

I was finally able to order the new (to my store) MP red potatoes today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I was finally able to order the new (to my store) MP red potatoes today.


thanks, we ordered the MP russets but haven't been able to order the red ones and only had 3 bags of the reds left today.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 14, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Banana Counts?
> 
> LOL
> 
> I routinely saw like -6000 when I actually care to look at our Banana on hands as I know they are always effed.


All instocks tl know this is a thing. As far as I know it's not even on the drastic count report.


Produce Queen said:


> I have a ? for those of you with a Starbucks in your store: do they walkie you to bring them milk, whipping cream and half&half or do they get it themselves? I don't mind helping them sometimes but it happens pretty frequently.  Their closers are supposed to stock it at night but often don't. I've got tons of my own stuff to do in the morning so it irks me that the SBTL doesn't hold her team accountable. She's the one who walkies me the most often.


When I opened and zoned milk I brought whatever was going back to fill their fridge. Then checked cream & half/half. Divided that up when I pushed it. Cause we normally only get one case and they will take the whole thing.

Only time they call is weekend if they are completely out. Usually not a big deal.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 14, 2016)

SBTL asked me to bring up milk yesterday again and I did. She asked again today and I told her if her team isn't doing it at night she needs to address that and I don't mind helping out but I had no time today. So when her mid came in she had them get it.  That should have been her plan all along.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2016)

Inventory next week, so I'm prepping by researching all of produce


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 15, 2016)

We had the produce reset, ordered all the stuff they didn't send, still didn't get it.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 15, 2016)

Every once in a while I think, "Hey, it'd be pretty cool to be a part of consumables/PFresh." Then, one of two things happen; Either I have to pull a freezer batch as part of the CAFs, or I read this thread. In either scenario, I count my lucky stars that I don't have to deal with any of that.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2016)

i wish we could order bakery


----------



## signingminion (Feb 15, 2016)

I really loved my four years in pfresh. Not every second, but I loved my team mostly and we were really a family-even if it was a dysfunctional one. I like being busy and seeing the impact of my effort.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 16, 2016)

I miss being in love with PFresh. Moving from PA to CTL has not been what I thought it would be. I never see my team anymore because hours are so low we have one shift a day. I'm constantly pulled away to other departments, and I'm struggling with full time school and full time work. I love my team, but I am having a difficult time with enjoying my department anymore.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 16, 2016)

indigo25 said:


> I miss being in love with PFresh. Moving from PA to CTL has not been what I thought it would be. I never see my team anymore because hours are so low we have one shift a day. I'm constantly pulled away to other departments, and I'm struggling with full time school and full time work. I love my team, but I am having a difficult time with enjoying my department anymore.



Try being a PA that has to do most of the CTL roles without the extra pay or authority because the CTL position was stripped away....its so much fun


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 16, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Try being a PA that has to do most of the CTL roles without the extra pay or authority because the CTL position was stripped away....its so much fun


I don't understand this. Yes there are no CTL's but there is supposed to be a SFTL who is in charge of market. Seems to me like you're getting screwed.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 16, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Try being a PA that has to do most of the CTL roles without the extra pay or authority because the CTL position was stripped away....its so much fun


That's what I did for awhile before they decided to interview me for TL. :/ It sucks. Technically I'm a salesfloor TL, but they still call me the CTL. I enjoyed being PA and doing some of the TL stuff, now with it being "official" they just add more and more. You shouldn't be stuck with the TL duties at all. It's not fair.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 16, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Try being a PA that has to do most of the CTL roles without the extra pay or authority because the CTL position was stripped away....its so much fun


Try being a market tm (no extra pay) for years and doing not only the pa's job but the ctl some days as well. Two years they abused me...


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 16, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Try being a market tm (no extra pay) for years and doing not only the pa's job but the ctl some days as well. Two years they abused me...


Isn't that exactly what pfreshdude is saying is happening to him?


----------



## signingminion (Feb 16, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Isn't that exactly what pfreshdude is saying is happening to him?


He's a pa, which for my store is a dollar over base pay. I was making the same as any other cashier or salesfloor tm but working pa/ctl duties.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 18, 2016)

another fucking pallet of EGGS today we can not sell 50 to 70 boxes of EGGS every week.
We just toss them into the compactor now, not even qmosing them just toss them who the fuck cares anymore !


FDC STOP SENDING EGGS  please !!!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 18, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Try being a PA that has to do most of the CTL roles without the extra pay or authority because the CTL position was stripped away....its so much fun



I did for two years, no one cared, and now I am Logistics


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 18, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> another fucking pallet of EGGS today we can not sell 50 to 70 boxes of EGGS every week.
> We just toss them into the compactor now, not even qmosing them just toss them who the fuck cares anymore !
> 
> 
> FDC STOP SENDING EGGS  please !!!


Maybe next time put the pallet back on the truck when the driver's not looking?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2016)

I had today off

We got the Steritech visit today

FUCKING FINALLY I WASN'T THERE FOR IT


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> another fucking pallet of EGGS today we can not sell 50 to 70 boxes of EGGS every week.
> We just toss them into the compactor now, not even qmosing them just toss them who the fuck cares anymore !


So wasteful...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> So wasteful...


I know but we have no more room on our coolers with all the yogurt and juice we keep getting .  4 FDC trucks a week and 3 deliveries of milk the coolers are stuffed to the max.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2016)

Starbucks and Food Ave failed.

AGAIN.

Good news: Sales floor only had like 2 or 3 out of dates and no other issues that my CTL told me.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Feb 19, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> So wasteful...


It is a gigantic pain in the ass, but the only answer seems to be locate the eggs. Then bitch to mysupport to fix their otls.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Feb 19, 2016)

We have a local wildlife sanctuary that takes a bunch of my eggs (whether they're cracked or on the date).. I think they feed them to their hogs or something.



Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is a gigantic pain in the ass, but the only answer seems to be locate the eggs. Then bitch to mysupport to fix their otls.


We started doing this a couple weeks ago and also talked hard on the issue when the group leader came through for bounceback. Egg levels have been steadily decreasing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 20, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is a gigantic pain in the ass, but the only answer seems to be locate the eggs. Then bitch to mysupport to fix their otls.



We've been locating our eggs for a while, and they only seem to get out of hand in the weeks leading up to Easter.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2016)

Is Steritech required to fail a certain amount of stores


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Is Steritech required to fail a certain amount of stores


sure thats their job, fail is their middle name.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Is Steritech required to fail a certain amount of stores



Meh. they are like the city health inspectors it depends entirely on how hard they want to look if a store is going to pass or fail.
It's pretty easy to find places that places that will fail the basic inspection so you don't have to dig that deep.
However if the inspector has a bone to pick (I worked for a restaurant owned by a mayoral candidate and the inspector was pretty obviously a supporter of the opposition) they can find problems in even the best of kitchens.
If the ETL says something that makes the Steritech inspector suspicious or keeps them cooling their heels, you can bet the store is getting a deep inspection.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm suspicious because the Steritech lady last time did not mention the missing hand washing signs over the Food Ave and Starbucks sinks. She mentioned it this time.  It's kind of a hardthing to miss


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2016)

anyone else have way too much specialty, the half gallon simply balance, almond breeze, silk and horizon, milks ???

We received another 60 boxes Sunday ,mostly all was back stock and we had about 60 already for back stock and our 3 doors of 5 shelves are full.

Why are we getting so much milk when the on hand counts are correct ?






This one i have about 15 boxes of 6 in a box = 90 half gallons.





this one i have about 30 boxes of  which there are 6 in a box = 180 half gallons

this is no laughing matter FIX IT PLEASE !!  STOP SENDING this milk.

at least the vendor milk i call and adjust 3 times a week so we don't let this happen !

Milk overload ??

I still have a pallet of eggs and lots and lots of yogurts !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2016)

now i've done it .... I searched for milk and found this ...

Horizon Organic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 22, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone else have way too much specialty, the half gallon simply balance, almond breeze, silk and horizon, milks ???
> 
> We received another 60 boxes Sunday ,mostly all was back stock and we had about 60 already for back stock and our 3 doors of 5 shelves are full.
> 
> ...


If it's not for an upcoming endcap you can mysupport it requesting your OTL be decreased.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 23, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> now i've done it .... I searched for milk and found this ...



SUCKKEEERSS!!!! SUCKKEERRS!  ;p ;p ;p

I keep telling you people that this whole thing is nothing but a scam... just purchase regular M-I-L-K, from cows you know! 

Nothing else needed. just milk. Not nut juice (soybeans and almonds or coconuts DON'T LACTATE!  ).

Just plain whole milk! Support a dairy farm!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> SUCKKEEERSS!!!! SUCKKEERRS!  ;p ;p ;p
> 
> I keep telling you people that this whole thing is nothing but a scam... just purchase regular M-I-L-K, from cows you know!
> 
> ...



So what about the people who get the shits if they drink milk


----------



## zoned2deep (Feb 24, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> They get it themselves and are told to grab it first from the Dairy cooler before clearing out my shelves.



My CTL made all of them pull it from the shelves, it's incredibly annoying.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2016)

Monday during inventory told CTL she should filled bagged onions

Tuesday I was off

Wednesday they're still not filled


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Monday during inventory told CTL she should filled bagged onions
> 
> Tuesday I was off
> 
> Wednesday they're still not filled


They sell best from the backroom.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> So what about the people who get the shits if they drink milk



My main objection is to calling it "milk" it is NOT MILK! You would think that all the label zealots at the FDA etc. would be all over this....

It is nut juice, nut concentrate or what ever, but it is not MILK. Milk comes from lactation.

As to those who have legit medical food related issues... do you think they need to be shopping at TGT, or any similar retailer? NO they need to shop at some specialized store that caters to this..

The other thing is the "fadish'ness" of this whole thing... organic, and DHA this, omega that... gluten this, gmo that.... 

Like that other thread, some people are off their pill(s)! Or maybe need to be on some or up the dosage. Or simply a good strong drink or two or three.

If you have some issue wherein that you can't handle some sort of food, then it is pretty clear that you need to shop at some specialty shop that handles and caters to that. TGT nor Krogers, nor HEB nor Giant Eagle nor Foodland or any other mass main stream retailer should be worrying about that niche market.

A good portion if not all of the persons coming in looking for gluten free crap, have no legit reason for it ie: they are not ceclac disease diagnosed or something similar.... Like me they probably have no clue what gluten even is, and don't need to!

Same with organic.... same con as bottled water... I remember when perrier was the big fad, even though it had been around in the EU for a long time... all those people running around "hydrating." Oh, puhlease.... Turn on the tap, fill your thermos and go, geez!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2016)

milk

noun: milk

1. an opaque white fluid rich in fat and protein, secreted by female mammals for the nourishment of their young.
1.1 the milk from cows (or goats or sheep) as consumed by humans.
1.2 the white juice of certain plants.
1.3 a creamy-textured liquid with a particular ingredient or use.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 24, 2016)

Fuck tap water. You should at least use a filter. When government officials are being bribed to allow dumping near water reserves, tap water should never be drank straight up.

While I disagree with a majority of organic beliefs, your argument is way off, logmaster


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Fuck tap water. You should at least use a filter. When government officials are being bribed to allow dumping near water reserves, tap water should never be drank straight up.



But Flint water is so tasty.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 24, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> If you have some issue wherein that you can't handle some sort of food, then it is pretty clear that you need to shop at some specialty shop that handles and caters to that. TGT nor Krogers, nor HEB nor Giant Eagle nor Foodland or any other mass main stream retailer should be worrying about that niche market.
> 
> A good portion if not all of the persons coming in looking for gluten free crap, have no legit reason for it ie: they are not ceclac disease diagnosed or something similar.... Like me they probably have no clue what gluten even is, and don't need to!



So because some people chose to eat gluten free even if they aren't a celiac, we should stop selling gluten-free options? And should we stop selling lactose-free milk or dairy products? I really don't understand your logic here, other than "These people have something wrong with them, they should take their business elsewhere."


----------



## WinterRose (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry to suddenly butt in.. just a question. How long can a cart of produce be left inside the ambient room? what's the best practice for leaving produce, dairy, meat, frozen etc out side of their coolers/freezer?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Sorry to suddenly butt in.. just a question. How long can a cart of produce be left inside the ambient room? what's the best practice for leaving produce, dairy, meat, frozen etc out side of their coolers/freezer?



30 minutes for outside their coolers.

Ambient, depends on the produce. We store potatoes and bananas in there


----------



## WinterRose (Feb 25, 2016)

30 mins of anything outside of their coolers/freezer?

And for the ambient room, like vegetables and juices like Naked or Bolthouse. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Feb 25, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> 30 mins of anything outside of their coolers/freezer?
> 
> And for the ambient room, like vegetables and juices like Naked or Bolthouse.
> 
> Thank you!


 Ambient doesn't matter. Vegetables depend on if it is backstocked in a cooler or ambient. Juices are 30 minutes. Exceptions to freezer are bakery items, over 30 minutes and it has to stay out. Under 30 and it can be returned to freezer.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2016)

We have become relaxed on this ever since the cut in hours starting this year. Who really keeps track of this anyhow   Sometimes a pallet is out for 45 minutes.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 25, 2016)

Firefox said:


> So because some people chose to eat gluten free even if they aren't a celiac, we should stop selling gluten-free options? And should we stop selling lactose-free milk or dairy products? I really don't understand your logic here, other than "These people have something wrong with them, they should take their business elsewhere."



Yes. Correct. stop selling it or cut down on the choices  WAAAAAAAYYYYYY DOWN 99%...Why?

1) Niche market

2) Fad - next year it will be grass milk, oh wait we have some of those grass clipping milks over there.   

3 )  If you choice that kind of food with no medical reason. you are a minority that has fallen prey to excessive hype on this. I bet you have a pet rock too!  

4) TGT, Krogers, Giant Eagle et al need to focus on the B-A-S-I-C-S... Milk from cows...Real honest milk, if you have WIC acceptance at your store then you have to have certain levels of this to keep that option, at least in my area. We need to make sure that is stocked even those useless white watery things that barely pass as milk (2% etc.) 

5) Those with the medical conditions who need this stuff have a litany of other issues that TGT and TM(s) are NOT TRAINED and PREPARED to handle. Nor should they.

TGT is a MAINSTREAM RETAILER not Hippie Hut!

6) As the images show.. you people are getting suckered on this whole organic thing any way.

Quit chasing the fads and niches... those choosing most of this stuff for no reason other than being caught in the fad will move on to the next one just as quick..  Stick to the basics! A few offerings fine... but this whole thing..is out of control! TGT especially can't turn on the dime to go to the next fad.. Yeah maybe you make some money after you get turned, but how much of that junk does my Market Team QMOS.. too much.. and maybe in nannyfornia... it sells it don't sell here!

Again stick to the BASICS.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> We have become relaxed on this ever since the cut in hours starting this year. Who really keeps track of this anyhow   Sometimes a pallet is out for 45 minutes.



Not here. FDC team has little timers with magnetic backers to stick to the flat... TICK TICK TICK TICK... The FDC Captain is to keep and eye on it and announce and push the team if they are slacking. And some one will be coming by to check them may not be every truck... but some one will come by from the STL to AP to other TL(s).

At 25 minutes you better headed to the cooler along with any freight left from that group.. Switch to something else and comeback...

This rarely happens as I have trained the FDC to down stack it to groups they can handle in under 30 minutes, and they downstack in the coolers so as not to run out the clock downstacking. Just having it kept to amounts on the flat that the team can handle  makes it go easier. As this leads to the division of things ie: yogurts / cheese then milks and fake milk, and then juice/teas/coffes.

And with cuts.. the pressure is REALLY on my FDC team to push..push..push..push PUSH! And get off the clock! So they are all the rock stars that we trust to act independently, for the most part, and get'r done!


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 25, 2016)

@MasterofLOG I'm so glad we have you to tell us all how to think, work and what to eat. I'm not sure how we survived before you came to this forum 6 weeks ago.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 25, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Not here. FDC team has little timers with magnetic backers to stick to the flat... TICK TICK TICK TICK... The FDC Captain is to keep and eye on it and announce and push the team if they are slacking. And some one will be coming by to check them may not be every truck... but some one will come by from the STL to AP to other TL(s).
> 
> At 25 minutes you better headed to the cooler along with any freight left from that group.. Switch to something else and comeback...
> 
> ...



Ya we break pallets down on the line onto flatbeds and its pretty easy to push it all out within 30 minutes that way.  Small Volume store though...Our largest loads are usually 500-600

My ETL Log apparently thinks it can get done in 3 1/2 hours (they also get a break) though and expects them to backstock everything completely as well as do all the cardboard.  Problem is we push during the 3:30-7 time period.  You know, the period in which the store and usually Pfresh are the busiest during the entire day.  Complile that with the line being on the other side of the store from our backroom coolers and pfresh being at the front of the store when our backroom is in the back, it is alot of wasted minutes just going to and from pfresh.  Especially since the options of getting to Pfresh are going through electronics/toys or going though mini seasonal/seasonal.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> 30 mins of anything outside of their coolers/freezer?
> 
> And for the ambient room, like vegetables and juices like Naked or Bolthouse.
> 
> Thank you!



Juices should not be in ambient


----------



## signingminion (Feb 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> We have become relaxed on this ever since the cut in hours starting this year. Who really keeps track of this anyhow   Sometimes a pallet is out for 45 minutes.


All push for c&s they tried to tell me frozen is now 45 mins...I just laughed, and laughed...

...YELLOW STERITECH VISIT TODAY !!! And the entire upper management team is on vacation for the rest of the weekend. Dtl is due for visit tomorrow as well as a stl from another store to check in on us....I'm so happy I could cry.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2016)

Alrighty, been meaning to respond to one of these



MasterofLOG said:


> Yes. Correct. stop selling it or cut down on the choices  WAAAAAAAYYYYYY DOWN 99%...Why?





MasterofLOG said:


> 1) Niche market



It's only niche depending on where you live.



MasterofLOG said:


> 2) Fad - next year it will be grass milk, oh wait we have some of those grass clipping milks over there.



No we don't.



MasterofLOG said:


> 3 )  If you choice that kind of food with no medical reason. you are a minority that has fallen prey to excessive hype on this. I bet you have a pet rock too!



*farting noise*




MasterofLOG said:


> 4) TGT, Krogers, Giant Eagle et al need to focus on the B-A-S-I-C-S... Milk from cows...Real honest milk, if you have WIC acceptance at your store then you have to have certain levels of this to keep that option, at least in my area. We need to make sure that is stocked even those useless white watery things that barely pass as milk (2% etc.)



If you think 2% is watery I am afraid to know what the hell you think skim is.



MasterofLOG said:


> 5) Those with the medical conditions who need this stuff have a litany of other issues that TGT and TM(s) are NOT TRAINED and PREPARED to handle. Nor should they.
> 
> TGT is a MAINSTREAM RETAILER not Hippie Hut!



Nobody is expecting them to "handle the guests" who have celiac or are lactose intolerant.

I can understand cutting down the selection, but really, an intolerance to lactase is not something that's not in regards to a fad.

Nobody is calling it "Hippie Hut".



MasterofLOG said:


> 6) As the images show.. you people are getting suckered on this whole organic thing any way.



One example is not representative of it all.


MasterofLOG said:


> and maybe in nannyfornia... it sells it don't sell here!



I like how you refer to Nannyfornia, because apparently it's nannying to list what's in the food. OH NO FORGIVE US FOR WANTING TO KNOW WHAT WE'RE CONSUMING.



MasterofLOG said:


> Not here. FDC team has little timers with magnetic backers to stick to the flat... TICK TICK TICK TICK... The FDC Captain is to keep and eye on it and announce and push the team if they are slacking. And some one will be coming by to check them may not be every truck... but some one will come by from the STL to AP to other TL(s).



hahahaha you guys actually have a FDC "captain" and the timer? seriously how much money does your store get for hours


----------



## signingminion (Feb 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> hahahaha you guys actually have a FDC "captain" and the timer? seriously how much money does your store get for hours


We have a couple of these still kicking around...use to send them out with my newbies just so they could get a feel of what 30mins really is. Nice full green rack of autofill-just to see how far they could get. Lol.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Feb 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> hahahaha you guys actually have a FDC "captain" and the timer? seriously how much money does your store get for hours


 Good ole made up titles to avoid actually paying people. Never done the timers myself but we did have someone that ran my FDC team, I wish he hadn't retired.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> It's only niche depending on where you live.



Nope its a niche, with the exception of nannyfornia.. which just sucks in all the hippies.. which is fine.. keep em there!




oath2order said:


> No we don't.



Yes we do.. that green gooddes gunk or what ever it is.. ground up grass clippings juice! err milk... since we are using a loose definition of milk.



oath2order said:


> If you think 2% is watery I am afraid to know what the hell you think skim is.



Cloudy water!  




oath2order said:


> I
> Nobody is expecting them to "handle the guests" who have celiac or are lactose intolerant.



Guest like this are "needy" less than the on the fad train guests, but they are "needy" with a bunch of questions about this or that in foods... NOT TM(s) problems at a MASS RETAILER. No it is not good guest service. It becomes a liability in 2016 when you give this kind of "guest service" you will get sued personally and the store you suggest something is nut free or something... Best to just stay out of it.. and NOPE that doesn't mean we need more labels... That is a consumer problem to find out that info in advance online.

If your shopping at Hippie Hut then I would expect and demand that knowledge as they are so uptight that some gnat might have been harmed in the process... MASS RETAILERS ie: TGT, Krogers etc.. that is NOT their jobs and its a HUGE LIABILITY!



oath2order said:


> an intolerance to lactase is not something that's not in regards to a fad.



I *specifically* excluded those with LEGIT med issues...

[





oath2order said:


> Nobody is calling it "Hippie Hut".



I am, we have a store in my town which is like 2-3 store in several areas and it has a name similar to that... it is what is.. Hippie Hut... The commune lives on there...




oath2order said:


> I
> One example is not representative of it all.



SUUCCKKKKER!!! If you think any of the other organics are any better... you are a SUCCCKKKKERR!



oath2order said:


> I
> I like how you refer to Nannyfornia, because apparently it's nannying to list what's in the food. OH NO FORGIVE US FOR WANTING TO KNOW WHAT WE'RE CONSUMING.



Yes it is! This country got along for decades before all those stupid *&%&^$^%&# labels! We do not need them now.

It is pure nannyment in action! If you need that or want that in 2016, you can get that ONLINE! The number of people who read that crap I can count on 1 hand with 5 fingers left!

Its the "cool" fad to act like you give a *^&*^*&^ about this stuff... puhleasee... Who cares what makes cheetos orange! NUMMM NUMMM! Enjoy your food.. don't dissect it.



oath2order said:


> hahahaha you guys actually have a FDC "captain" and the timer? seriously how much money does your store get for hours



Yes, we do.. and we use timers not just for the FDC... It cut 15 minutes off the unload when they are forced to keep the pace, and I keep shoving boxes at them! They got the hint, quick! They can have my pace, or I can get another of the TL's to use their pace, and they will BEG for mine back.. but the sucking of hours on unload is not going to continue.

Well I am not going to reveal info like that here too easy to search for that number.... but it has been in the higher 3 digits near 4 digits, but has dropped drastically with all the cutting.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 27, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Good ole made up titles to avoid actually paying people. Never done the timers myself but we did have someone that ran my FDC team, I wish he hadn't retired.



True, but the FDC/Truck captain is the next TL here. And we are trying to groom their replacement.. We let them handle the FDC and don't pester them.. they act independently and run their team as needed. Unless we have problems...

It also gets that person more than the 3.5 hours that the rest of the team is getting, before being ran out the door. FDC pretty much doubles that for them..


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Yes it is! This country got along for decades before all those stupid *&%&^$^%&# labels! We do not need them now.
> 
> It is pure nannyment in action! If you need that or want that in 2016, you can get that ONLINE! The number of people who read that crap I can count on 1 hand with 5 fingers left!
> 
> Its the "cool" fad to act like you give a *^&*^*&^ about this stuff... puhleasee... Who cares what makes cheetos orange! NUMMM NUMMM! Enjoy your food.. don't dissect it.



We as a country also got along quite fine before women had the same rights as men, and when we had slaves. Just because the country was doing good then does not mean we can get better. The labels are good. It helps people know what they're eating. Just because you don't care doesn't mean other people don't.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll say that in Texas, organics are exploding. Local grown organics especially. Just because you don't buy into the organics trend does not invalidate it at all.

Here's what I know, driven by facts: we can't keep enough organic berries or bananas. Organic baby spinach out sells all salads except for regular baby spinach. Organic drinks sell like crazy. Chicken sells pretty well. Why? Price isn't that much different than the regular stuff and the quality is top notch.

If target could move away from the sealed grass fed meat and go for a better looking package that's a little more affordable, we'd see an increase in sales.

I shouldn't call this health thing a trend. It's well past that. Target should invest more in organics -- giving them a nice display with sufficient advertising.

Masteroffrogs, I think your prejudice is clouding your view of your customer base. Yes, there are items that don't sell, but that's not a representation of the 'niche' it belongs to. It's just that no one likes nasty ass beets.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 27, 2016)

We had a endcap cooler filled with Kosher food and an entire section in dry the same way.
I suspect there are plenty of stores that don't have that and for good reason but in our area where a good third of the population was either Jewish or Muslim (if they can't find Halil they buy Kosher) it was good business.

I can understand the business model of keeping it to the basics but it also makes sense to modify to the local market.


----------



## zoned2deep (Feb 28, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> We have become relaxed on this ever since the cut in hours starting this year. Who really keeps track of this anyhow   Sometimes a pallet is out for 45 minutes.



At my store metros are routinely left out for an hour or more, my CTL said that 2 hrs was the maximum.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 28, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> At my store metros are routinely left out for an hour or more, my CTL said that 2 hrs was the maximum.


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 28, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> At my store metros are routinely left out for an hour or more, my CTL said that 2 hrs was the maximum.


Perfect! Ice cream tastes so much better after it's melted and been refrozen.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 29, 2016)

Threw out 160 pounds of grapes that weren't ordered and 3 cases of bagged sweet potatoes that also weren't ordered either. Why? Because mold and fuck you, FDC. I didn't QMOS them either.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 29, 2016)

I've noticed that items we used to carry but are now no longer on planogram have remained as "active". FDC is still pushing these items to the store. I have been having to MySupport them requesting that they be changed to discontinued. FDC won't or rather isn't supposed to send it if it's discontinued.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> We had a endcap cooler filled with Kosher food and an entire section in dry the same way.
> I suspect there are plenty of stores that don't have that and for good reason but in our area where a good third of the population was either Jewish or Muslim (if they can't find Halil they buy Kosher) it was good business.
> 
> I can understand the business model of keeping it to the basics but it also makes sense to modify to the local market.



Ive posted this before...The 100-80-20 rule.

TGT, Krogers, Foodland, and other MASS FOOD RETAILERS .. need to COVER THE BASICS 100% to a LEVEL of 80%

That means potatoes, red, russet, etc.. onions, red, yellow, white, a GOOD VARIETY OF THE BASICS... dry and fresh to a level of 80%

Now... the remaining 20% can be divided up into things for the niche ie: hippie drinks ie: every bolthouse jug in the planet, and higher end stuff... ie: more meats veal, lamb etc. and better grades and cuts ie: Porterhouse, Angus, etc..

TGT is far TOO FOCUSED on NICHE / FAD things: yogurt, grass clipping juice, fake milk, and pineapples... really what the *(*&^  are we to do with pineapples other than QMOS! 

Additionally TGT needs to tone it down, WAYY DOWN on the preaching about "choose well." 

Ethnic food.... outside of "taco kits" is just  a waste... those people don't shop here! They flood the local store that shall not be named. And any cult that has diet restrictions, is not anything I want to be a part of, but I don't do cults anyway.

I can count on one hand the number of guests who come in looking for the nut juice, clippings juice and organic this or that, and gluten this or that. and have fingers left! 

The real milk coolers will be practically emptied (our milk vendor sucks! And no matter how much we force they just suck more!) while that other fake milk will be falling off the shelf.. if sells in nannyland, then lets transfer it there and leave it!  One cooler of fake milk, one cooler for grass clippings juice and one for yogurt. 

Now lets get the stuff we really need THE BASICS. Fads will come and go... the basic vegetables, fruits, eggs, milk etc. will still out sell this that stuff any time. TGT doesn't need to chase the Whole Foods hippie whackos.. and for good reason, WF is HURTING for sales! Wegmans may cater to the uber higher end of things, but even they know they need to COVER THE BASICS!!!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Threw out 160 pounds of grapes that weren't ordered and 3 cases of bagged sweet potatoes that also weren't ordered either. Why? Because mold and fuck you, FDC. I didn't QMOS them either.



My FDC team QMOS'd so much crap right from the truck it was like why is there all these QMOS bins and overflowing with MOLDY and SQUISHY product!!

There was a real thrashing about to happen till we looked at the crap that came right off the truck! 

It won't do a damn bit of good.. we've mentioned the quality or errrr the LACK THEREOF and it changes nothing!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> @MasterofLOG I'm so glad we have you to tell us all how to think, work and what to eat. I'm not sure how we survived before you came to this forum 6 weeks ago.



You are welcome.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 29, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> My FDC team QMOS'd so much crap right from the truck it was like why is there all these QMOS bins and overflowing with MOLDY and SQUISHY product!!
> 
> There was a real thrashing about to happen till we looked at the crap that came right off the truck!
> 
> It won't do a damn bit of good.. we've mentioned the quality or errrr the LACK THEREOF and it changes nothing!



Stop qmosing the product. Eventually they'll realize the error of their ways. 

STAND AND RIOT


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Ya we break pallets down on the line onto flatbeds and its pretty easy to push it all out within 30 minutes that way.



We break out occurs in the coolers, except frozen.




pfreshdude said:


> My ETL Log apparently thinks it can get done in 3 1/2 hours (they also get a break) though and expects them to backstock everything completely as well as do all the cardboard.



3 Hours and you better be done! OR ELSE! The truck better be huge, lack of TM(s) due to DC truck volume or something or some reason..

No breaks, and no lunches unless absolutely required... PUSH PUSH PUSH!

FDC team here has nothing to do with BS.. that is BRTM deal, you no mess with the BR tasks here or face the wrath of kahn aka BRTL.






pfreshdude said:


> Problem is we push during the 3:30-7 time period.  You know, the period in which the store and usually Pfresh are the busiest during the entire day



That is totally brain dead, even more so than doing it in the AM, as here, but worse.. Since some of my sister Supers get 2 deliveries per day, they don't get a choice I guess. Maybe they don't work till later.. never inquired... I know my FDC team would walk out  or no longer do FDC if it was not in the AM, and not with the rest of Flow.

This is why LOG process should be done during store close to store open.




pfreshdude said:


> .  Complile that with the line being on the other side of the store from our backroom coolers and pfresh being at the front of the store when our backroom is in the back, it is alot of wasted minutes just going to and from pfresh.



This is why it is sorted in the coolers.. Pallets are dragged through the open store   and shoved in the coolers, to be sorted. 

If my FDC team didn't waste time down stacking they would leave in 2 hours or so.. lots of wasted payroll there.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 29, 2016)

Wait a minute. @MasterofLOG you don't let your team take a break?


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Stop qmosing the product. Eventually they'll realize the error of their ways.
> 
> STAND AND RIOT




APETL would have a riot on me if my FDC team and PA's would do that.. absolutely melt down. So it better be QMOS'd here.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Feb 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Wait a minute. @MasterofLOG you don't let your team take a break?



No breaks, unless they have to take a lunch/meal. That is rule of the land. PUSH, GET OUT!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 29, 2016)

Well now.

That's interesting.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 29, 2016)

There is no way our FDC team of 4 TMs can finish 3 dairy pallets and 2 freezer pallets in 3 hours   Plus the PA do 1 banana 1 meat and 3 produce pallets. We average 10 pallets 4 days a week with only 4 TMs to push.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 29, 2016)

Target just snagged a high-level Amazon logistics guru

There may be hope yet.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 29, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Target just snagged a high-level Amazon logistics guru
> 
> There may be hope yet.


They'll probably decide they don't need him after all and revoke the offer in a few weeks once he's settled in Minneapolis.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 1, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> They'll probably decide they don't need him after all and revoke the offer in a few weeks once he's settled in Minneapolis.


Nothing like showing up to a meeting only to get your pink slip...


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 1, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> We break out occurs in the coolers, except frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know how you can really break it down in my coolers.....If you put a pallet in there there is maybe 2 feet...maybe between the shelves and the pallet....our cooler is somewhat deep but not wide at all.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 1, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> No breaks, unless they have to take a lunch/meal. That is rule of the land. PUSH, GET OUT!



i wonder what HR would say about your practices.......

Pretty sure Target itself is giving employees a break if they work 3 or more hours...let me guess you have them work 2:59 haha


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 1, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Ethnic food.... outside of "taco kits" is just  a waste... those people don't shop here! They flood the local store that shall not be named. And any cult that has diet restrictions, is not anything I want to be a part of, but I don't do cults anyway.



Not sure what "cult" you're talking about but as a Jew I can safely say that plenty of the tribe shopped at the store because they knew they could pick up matzo and kosher cheese along with the other things they needed.
Sometimes items are kept as a convenience, a leader so that you can draw in your customer, make them feel catered to, and make them want to come back.
Providing the basics is important but building loyalty especially in affluent client bases takes a different approach.

Calling two of largest religious denominations after Christianity 'cults' isn't one of those approaches.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> If you think 2% is watery I am afraid to know what the hell you think skim is.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 1, 2016)

Simply Balanced American Grass Fed Ground Beef 80% LN 20% FT 1 lb

All the SB Grass Fed Ground Beef are still ringing up at $0.50 each. Pulled signs and item off shelf already and submitted a mysupport. They said they were working on fixing it since Sunday. Why does it take so long to fix a price error :S


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 1, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Simply Balanced American Grass Fed Ground Beef 80% LN 20% FT 1 lb
> 
> All the SB Grass Fed Ground Beef are still ringing up at $0.50 each. Pulled signs and item off shelf already and submitted a mysupport. They said they were working on fixing it since Sunday. Why does it take so long to fix a price error :S



I had a couple of people come through Monday and buy all the things with known pricing issues.. There has to be a mailing list or something. She showed me a picture of Nabisco's 20ct snacks and wanted to know where it was.. I wasn't supposed to see the supposed price of $2 (normally $8) and I found the whole shelf's worth at the price checker when she realized it was fixed. They also cleared me out of peach flavored Crush 12pk (which apparently is $0.50 company wide.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 1, 2016)

They have Facebook groups that post all the deals and price errors.  I joined one for shits and giggles.  They really are scums of the earth.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2016)

Can't you limit how much people buy



My CTL actually did good. She COMMUNICATED. DTL visit today.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 2, 2016)

Can't keep an eye on it at all times to limit how much people can buy. That would just piss people off even more. So it is simpler to not fill the shelves until the prices is fixed. If people I ask, I just said we were sold out or go back to "Check" and bring out a few for them. The price was fixed as of this morning. I heard some stores in my area were cleared out by one person going around different Targets that carried it.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 2, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Not sure what "cult" you're talking about but as a Jew I can safely say that plenty of the tribe shopped



I have no use for cults, aka religion(s). Take your pick, they are ALL cults, period. Be it catholic to the first church of the grilled cheese or what ever other nonsense comes along.. CULT.

Any group which dictates something like what I eat, and/or when.. is brainwashing = CULT!

No thanks... I have no need for such crutches.I'll eat what I want when I want, how I want.

As for drawing in guests... since we don't get specific requests for this stuff who knows.. If it was a big deal then we might have it brought to our attention, but this would require some sore of special setup, ie: your kosher cooler because of those rules...I don;t see that happening here, since we can't deal with simple basic requests for basic staples.

Right now guests or potential guests are turned off because we don't have a simple everyday basic like a grapefruit. Then there is the every changing or actually the reduced basic fruits and veggies in canned goods.. Guests got used to coming in for those basic staples... next POG.. GONE! What do we have now? Stupid applesauce squeezers!  Now they are shopping at the regional chains and that other store. LOST SALES! Walked right out the door because some one decided that those stupid applesauce squeezers were more important. And to add insult to the injury the removed shelfs make the aisle look empty. I've heard that many times, and "Are you taking the food out?" and the point to that aisle. Its not that TGT doesn't have them PFresh got boned out of them, Supers have them..

We need to cover the basics 100% as the 80% of the store, you want to have kosher as part of your selection of the 20% fine..but till we cover the BASICS FIRST, and TONE IT WAY DOWN on the healthnut nonsense in trying to shove someones idea of good food down mine and guests throats. The signage change in the transition from the pictures might help it appears to tone this down a little.. Not enough for me, as NO STORE should be doing it to start. Why? In 2016 in an OVER LITIGIOUS US society.. you can bet that if some can find a lawyer to make a case that you told me this was choosing well and I developed some disease from it they will sue you! You think it won't happen? BS! If some one can sue and WIN over getting a HOT coffee this can happen! If I was a corporate lawyer I would be telling my client, TGT NYET on those signs! If you want that stuff, YOU can search out that stuff in advance.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 2, 2016)

Generalizations like yours are reasons some businesses fail. I live in one of the most backwards areas of Texas, yet the shit you call a niche sells quite well, often outpacing its 'regular' competitor, and at a higher margin. Again, your view is very focused on your personal experience and is not at all a large scale view. Simplification does not work with target's current business model. If they wanted to compete with Sam's and the other bulk retailers, I could see your logic working. As it is, nope.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 2, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> i wonder what HR would say about your practices.......
> 
> Pretty sure Target itself is giving employees a break if they work 3 or more hours...let me guess you have them work 2:59 haha



I am well aware of it, not my decision. ETL, Push, Go HOME! NO BREAKS! The ETLLOG and HRETL can work that out... 

Most of my team would rather go home than sit around for 15 minutes. Normally flow is 4 hours.. We cut it to 3.5. So 0600 to 0930, if you want to insist on that 15 minute break then you go home at 0915. If you get to be FDC team, or some special cases and we want you to stay, the only big deal around here is that you take a lunch...

Again that too is an area where most would just soon work go home...but since this is forced they will stay up till they have to take a lunch and go home. Otherwise they won't stay. Maybe for SF its a bigger need to have a break, and lunches for longer shifts.. but since on Flow the work is basically when the freight is pushed go home! Most would rather just get'r done!

The few who absolutely have to have their break and are mini labor lawyers take it, and then I send them home at 915. I know who this bunch is, it is the same ones all the time. They are also the weakest of the team. Hence why they are not needed to stay, if we let people stay..


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 2, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Generalizations like yours are reasons some businesses fail. I live in one of the most backwards areas of Texas, yet the shit you call a niche sells quite well, often outpacing its 'regular' competitor, and at a higher margin. Again, your view is very focused on your personal experience and is not at all a large scale view. Simplification does not work with target's current business model. If they wanted to compete with Sam's and the other bulk retailers, I could see your logic working. As it is, nope.



My personal view happens to align quite well with my GUESTS, and the fact that milk sells, and nut juice sits and sits and sits.. that it lasts 4x as long masks the poor sales. till you run the QMOS or look at defectives.. there is a TON of this crap on there!

The basics, milk, even that water trying oh so desperate to be milk stuff, that flies out the door! There is like two if that guests who whine about not having enough GMO free or or something that some super they went to in another area/state had.... That probably is the one and only time that something was added by guest request, it was that SB $7/lb "organic" butter.. Now it may be on the POG for more pfreshes, but its a dud here.. They buy 2-3 every few weeks, the rest will end up QMOS!

We don't have hipsters, dipsters, or millenials or any of that other nonsense here. No colleges, other than the local community college. This is family country, and they want basics, meat, veggies, milk. We need basics... bananas YES! Pineapples, NO! They just collect mold here... 2-3/day in the QMOS, so those 2 cases from today will be QMOS here shortly. More varities of potatoes like yellow, yukon, baby potatoes, etc. BASICS.... Not hand cultured organic gluten free potatoes.

I don't eat 90% of the basics, but some of this we need to have, 30 different grass clipping juices, and those disgusting juices with seeds in them ! NO! That goes over as well as that bloody meat packaging went over! FAIL! That stuff was yanked out of here! Guests refused to purchase. I watched them pick it up, outloud say DISGUSTING and literally throw back in the cooler. We have had to go around and clean it up every hour or so..

PFresh is not doing as well here as it could if we had the BASICS.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> I have no use for cults, aka religion(s). Take your pick, they are ALL cults, period. Be it catholic to the first church of the grilled cheese or what ever other nonsense comes along.. CULT.
> 
> Any group which dictates something like what I eat, and/or when.. is brainwashing = CULT!
> 
> ...



...We sell grapefruit, it's on the produce table what are you on about.

The coffee gave the woman third degree burns and she required skin grafts you dingus.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> The few who absolutely have to have their break and are mini labor lawyers take it, and then I send them home at 915. I know who this bunch is, it is the same ones all the time. They are also the weakest of the team. Hence why they are not needed to stay, if we let people stay..



Wait a minute. They take their break and you send them home early?!

I am fairly certain that that is retaliation on YOUR part for people taking the break they are ENTITLED to.

If I'm not mistaken someone should call the hotline on your ass


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2016)

We're an A-vol Pfresh in a cross-cut area: families, multiple colleges, tech area, rural/urban farm communities.  
The so-called 'niche foods' fly off the shelves here; don't see them on the clearance endcap.
We also have significant Jewish, Hindi & Muslim communities & they shop our store because we're cheaper than the 'specialty' stores.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 2, 2016)

We can't keep pineapples... I don't know how any area could not want pineapples!


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 2, 2016)

ClarkKent said:


> They have Facebook groups that post all the deals and price errors.  I joined one for shits and giggles.  They really are scums of the earth.



I don't mind them sharing that info, but when you want me to go on a scavenger hunt for your almost certainly out of stock item, that's when I get annoyed.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> I am well aware of it, not my decision. ETL, Push, Go HOME! NO BREAKS! The ETLLOG and HRETL can work that out...
> 
> Most of my team would rather go home than sit around for 15 minutes. Normally flow is 4 hours.. We cut it to 3.5. So 0600 to 0930, if you want to insist on that 15 minute break then you go home at 0915. If you get to be FDC team, or some special cases and we want you to stay, the only big deal around here is that you take a lunch...
> 
> ...



Mini Labor Lawyers?  Uh...target itself provides and states you get a PAID 15 minute break.  My Flow team comes in mostly at 6...They take their break around 8.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone else's TL make you map out your SPLs for market? My TL said if I have enough time during my shifts I should start mapping out our market SPLs.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> ...We sell grapefruit, it's on the produce table what are you on about.




Yes, we have NO GRAPEFRUITS, here.

Oranges, single, 5lb bags of oranges, lemon, lime, bananas, pineapples, apples, and those *(&(&* hallos that guest leave the boxes! Strawberries 1 and 2 lb boxes, blueberries, blackberries 1lb and 2lb, raspberries 1lb and 2lb, and grapes red and green. And technically tomatoes since they really are a fruit v. a veggie... 

Yes, we have no grapefruits!

We are pfresh, not super.



oath2order said:


> .
> The coffee gave the woman third degree burns and she required skin grafts you dingus.



Coffee is HOT! DUH! Handle as such.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

allaboutspeed said:


> Does anyone else's TL make you map out your SPLs for market? My TL said if I have enough time during my shifts I should start mapping out our market SPLs.



The PA(s) here will do it.. There is NO CTL, and those of us handling that role as part of our duties, will if the PA(s) don't get it... I personally would prefer that one "PA" does it versus the other, but doesn't happen.. The SPP paperwork gets dumped into the market box and they grab, they nuked the PERMANENT EC for coffee this past week..  The other one is more engaged in things, has them Pre-tied, while the other will do the above, even after a note that their planned changed was a PERMANENT EC! 

IF you have the CTL who is over there, they really should do it, and the PA(s) back them up when they are on VAC or something... but if you are like us... then the PA(s) should do it since they are over there 100% of the time.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> The PA(s) here will do it.. There is NO CTL, and those of us handling that role as part of our duties, will if the PA(s) don't get it... I personally would prefer that one "PA" does it versus the other, but doesn't happen.. The SPP paperwork gets dumped into the market box and they grab, they nuked the PERMANENT EC for coffee this past week..  The other one is more engaged in things, has them Pre-tied, while the other will do the above, even after a note that their planned changed was a PERMANENT EC!
> 
> IF you have the CTL who is over there, they really should do it, and the PA(s) back them up when they are on VAC or something... but if you are like us... then the PA(s) should do it since they are over there 100% of the time.


We don't have a CTL just a SrHLTL that is in charge of market. The thing is this is my second week as a PA and my TL is having me do this. Where the other PA has been in position for almost a year and never had to do it. I had the normal target training of 5 hrs and most of my "training" shift I spent training my trainer on workbench and how to print signs. So I'm still trying to learn everything I need to know.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Mini Labor Lawyers?  Uh...target itself provides and states you get a PAID 15 minute break.  My Flow team comes in mostly at 6...They take their break around 8.



Mine does, too.. and they want to come to work, and get'r done!

There is about 3-4 who are just hour suckers like that insurance company ads, and the know the rules on the breaks aka "mini labor lawyers", and they are not amicable to Push, PUSH, PUSH GO HOME.. So fine, take your break, you go home at 0915 now. I'll take that 16 hours and spread it to others.. They are now scheduled that way. These 3-4 if I had my way would be gone, but they do just enough to get by and not create any way to perform them out or otherwise..

We for the longest time when I was TM never had any breaks, unless you were here long enough to be forced a lunch aka compliance.. that is about the only sin you can commit on this here...and we mostly worked 5 hour shifts, and a few might stay right up to 5.9..

Those that take the break perform even worse after wards, and like I said other than 3-4 that want that break, my team wants to get in, get'r done! Go home! They have lives they want to live that aint TGT! That is why most here would kill to go back to 0400 (this close, THIS CLOSE!) and would probably even worse to go to 0200... Come in push, go home!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Yes, we have NO GRAPEFRUITS, here.
> 
> Oranges, single, 5lb bags of oranges, lemon, lime, bananas, pineapples, apples, and those *(&(&* hallos that guest leave the boxes! Strawberries 1 and 2 lb boxes, blueberries, blackberries 1lb and 2lb, raspberries 1lb and 2lb, and grapes red and green. And technically tomatoes since they really are a fruit v. a veggie...
> 
> ...



You know who else is a pfresh? Me. You know who sells grapefruits? Me. Your PAs are not ordering them.

You seem very inconsiderate given she had third degree burns


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The coffee gave the woman third degree burns and she required skin grafts you dingus.





MasterofLOG said:


> Coffee is HOT! DUH! Handle as such.


Former barista & Mickey D worker here.
McD had been warned multiple times for excessive temps with its coffee (over 700 prior claims). They willfully ignored them despite warnings from their own quality assurance manager.
The lady offered to settle for the cost of her injuries - $20K - but McD refused so they were hit hard with punitive damages that were reduced on appeal to $480K.
At Starbucks, the brew water temps are 200 degrees - enough for serious scalding - which is why drinks made with hot water directly from the brew tap are double-cupped.
Spill that on your cajones & tell me THAT wouldn't leave you screaming like a tea kettle.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

DoWork said:


> We can't keep pineapples... I don't know how any area could not want pineapples!



Nobody here wants them... maybe they will sell with the hams.. but all they do is sit, collect mold, and get squishy... so just another QMOS leader here!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> We're an A-vol Pfresh in a cross-cut area: families, multiple colleges, tech area, rural/urban farm communities.



This is family country with large rural areas of farms, and suburbs .. They eat meat and veggies! They don't want nut juice. they come and get milk, even if it is that milky water stuff.



redeye58 said:


> The so-called 'niche foods' fly off the shelves here; don't see them on the clearance endcap.



Nope, not on clearance, right to the defectives or QMOS via SDA or when we push dry... 

Taco kits is about as spanish as things are going to get that sell.. maybe some one decides. The farm workers do not shop here.



redeye58 said:


> We also have significant Jewish



If they are requiring strict adherence to those kinds of food restrictions, they ain't shopping here. As we don't have anything that is "kosher" unless it came that way already from the manufcaturer. We most certainly don't separate things out as they would need. So if they are here there is none who I see in the AM which would visibly be in that group, through dress etc..



redeye58 said:


> , Hindi & Muslim communities & they shop our store because we're cheaper than the 'specialty' stores.



There is no such groups in small or large number here.  And this area would not be friendly to such groups.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> There is no such groups in small or large number here. And this area would not be friendly to such groups.


Thanks for removing all doubt.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Wait a minute. They take their break and you send them home early?!
> 
> I am fairly certain that that is retaliation on YOUR part for people taking the break they are ENTITLED to.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken someone should call the hotline on your ass



They are not sent home early. They are schedule 15 mins less and some times only the 3 hours. Where as other get 3.5.

Take a break all you want, but the rest of the team is working, and making up for your break.

Go right ahead call the hotline be sure to list that the ETLOG sets the rule, does the schedule (NO TL's do it here not since myTime), and that ETLHR is aware but cutting hours is more important, and 

of 30 TM(s) only 4 have an issue, so we let them have their break, they get scheduled less, matter of fact they take their break at the end of the day, so work, sit for 15 mins and then go home!  The way the rest of the team looks at is I am wasting 15 minutes of THEIR TIME with that break. Then if you want people to say and they might have to take a lunch...!! Nope they will stay till the 5.9 mark, and go, a few that are greedy hour suckers like I was will , and the FDC only if absolutely positively needed... 

Not every one wants to sit around.. other than those 4, they want to come in get the work done, and go home or whatever it is they are in a big rush to go do..which I don't need to know!


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Thanks for removing all doubt.



Its called the MELTING POT, and that is what made America great, but the heat is no longer enough groups come here and don't melt. 

And many countries especially Scandinavian countries have classes that are required for immigration. Like LEARNING THE LANGUAGE! LOCAL CUSTOMS etc..


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> You think it won't happen? BS! If some one can sue and WIN over getting a HOT coffee this can happen!



If you're referring to Liebeck v McDonalds, that coffee was kept at just over 180 degrees, and caused third degree burns and required extensive skin grafting. Most coffee is served at 140ish degrees, and even around that temperature it is possible for the substance to cause burns, so serving it over 40 degrees higher is insanely irresponsible. It was a completely unsafe temperature for consumption and was a serious safety hazard. She wracked up over $20,000 in medical bills because of McDonald's negligence. Plus, during discovery, it was found that there were an additional 700 incidents involved with coffee burns from 1982 to 1992 (Source:The Actual Facts about the Mcdonalds' Coffee Case).


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> They are not sent home early. They are schedule 15 mins less and some times only the 3 hours. Where as other get 3.5.



So you purposefully schedule the people who take their breaks 15 minutes less than everyone else?


----------



## DoWork (Mar 3, 2016)

That's terrible leadership. Oh well. For every flower, a piece of shit has to fertilize it.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> Nobody here wants them... maybe they will sell with the hams.. but all they do is sit, collect mold, and get squishy... so just another QMOS leader here!


Just shows that every area is different. What sells for one area might not do well in yours looks like it. And what you see don't sell, sells really well else where.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 3, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> and those *(&(&* hallos that guest leave the boxes!


I hate it when the guest doesn't take their FREE box !!
We have single grapefruit.  Oh and you forgot ... Mangos, Kiwi. What about Apples, the lil Snappers and the Spiderman Apples are such a hits too.

Pineapples we sell about 1 case a day, about 8 Pineapples, we have 2 baskets and 12 on the floor at any given time.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 4, 2016)

allaboutspeed said:


> Does anyone else's TL make you map out your SPLs for market? My TL said if I have enough time during my shifts I should start mapping out our market SPLs.


Do you mean for the purpose of strategically placing the endcaps? Technically everything is laid out on the adjacency map so if location isn't important, you could just follow that. If I won't be setting the endcaps myself, I'll typically walk with the PPTL to show where I want particular sales plans. It's good to have a plan, whether you make your own or follow Target's.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 4, 2016)

Where on the workbench that you can find this adjacency? I once or twice mapped out a  few SPL but my TL usually does this. I just build it.


----------



## glo (Mar 4, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Where on the workbench that you can find this adjacency? I once or twice mapped out a  few SPL but my TL usually does this. I just build it.


Your PPTL should have department maps, detailing what should go where and which endcaps are which.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 4, 2016)

Copy! Thank you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 4, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Just shows that every area is different. What sells for one area might not do well in yours looks like it. And what you see don't sell, sells really well else where.




Which very much goes with my point of focusing (I'm trying so hard not to use the word targeting) the products that are carried to the area is very important.
In the area I lived in NJ, Kosher was very important but it certainly isn't in most areas.
Certain kinds of foods might seem like fads in some areas but are staples and will continue to be for a long time, in other areas.
Knowing that and not making every market the same collection of food will make a huge difference to sales.

Something else that drove me crazy was that Target would have fruit and vegetables imported from other countries on the shelves when it was harvest time in NJ.
Why not do something about trying to local produce into the stores so that it is fresh and you support the local economy?
People will buy more if they see it is local.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Something else that drove me crazy was that Target would have fruit and vegetables imported from other countries on the shelves when it was harvest time in NJ.


This.
I'm in an area rife with urban AND rural farms & many restaurants here pride themselves on buying 'fresh & local'.
Our major grocery chain does the same on produce which keeps costs significantly lower.
It would be nice if spot could recognize regional differences in food offerings.
Imagine cutting waste by such a move but that's crazy talk.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Which very much goes with my point of focusing (I'm trying so hard not to use the word targeting) the products that are carried to the area is very important.
> In the area I lived in NJ, Kosher was very important but it certainly isn't in most areas.
> Certain kinds of foods might seem like fads in some areas but are staples and will continue to be for a long time. in other areas.
> Knowing that and not making every market the same collection of food will make a huge difference to sales.
> ...


Because they would rather send us shitty veggies that the FDC should have tossed themselves. Or so it feels.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 4, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Do you mean for the purpose of strategically placing the endcaps? Technically everything is laid out on the adjacency map so if location isn't important, you could just follow that. If I won't be setting the endcaps myself, I'll typically walk with the PPTL to show where I want particular sales plans. It's good to have a plan, whether you make your own or follow Target's.


We follow the adjacency map for the endcaps. My TL wants me to put all the POG numbers and which endcaps they go on in a word document for each week and print them out so we can keep track of them. 
What are all the POG numbers I have to worry about for market? I know 120 and 439, but I can't remember the rest.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 4, 2016)

allaboutspeed said:


> We follow the adjacency map for the endcaps. My TL wants me to put all the POG numbers and which endcaps they go on in a word document for each week and print them out so we can keep track of them.
> What are all the POG numbers I have to worry about for market? I know 120 and 439, but I can't remember the rest.



440 may be Freezers... I can't remember..

What helped me (I scheduled and mapped all of our end caps in Market everytime they dropped) was making a Cheat sheet for the Adjacency. I never again had to look through that god forsaken Adjacency (only half the time of which i followed, as it made more sense to put a Cereal End-cap near Milk, rather than say... Soda...) 

Actually now that I think about it i generally just used the Cheat sheet so I could eliminate potential end caps for end caps needing a location...  Besides all of our permanent ad-rotations and Perm Vendor end caps I always put them where they would sell the best.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 4, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> I'm in an area rife with urban AND rural farms & many restaurants here pride themselves on buying 'fresh & local'.
> Our major grocery chain does the same on produce which keeps costs significantly lower.
> It would be nice if spot could recognize regional differences in food offerings.
> Imagine cutting waste by such a move but that's crazy talk.



When you're serviced by a FDC that's several hundred miles away, who knows where the products are actually coming from. We actually have a C&S warehouse not far from my city, and I think they take in local produce nowadays. Of course, C&S didn't send any of it to us before we switched to the FDC.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Which very much goes with my point of focusing (I'm trying so hard not to use the word targeting) the products that are carried to the area is very important.
> In the area I lived in NJ, Kosher was very important but it certainly isn't in most areas.
> Certain kinds of foods might seem like fads in some areas but are staples and will continue to be for a long time, in other areas.
> Knowing that and not making every market the same collection of food will make a huge difference to sales.
> ...


The C&S report shows local produce updates for only certain stores....CA and maybe TX? Can't recall as its been awhile, but I would adore this idea. My favorite local grocer has a HUGE deal with local farms year round for everything from maple syrup to tomatoes and cake. Everything is labeled on the shelf as part of the local program, and the produce in the summer saves a trip to a farmer's market in the heat.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 4, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> They are not sent home early. They are schedule 15 mins less and some times only the 3 hours. Where as other get 3.5.
> 
> Take a break all you want, but the rest of the team is working, and making up for your break.



Are you saying you agree with this policy, or are you just parroting to your team what your ETL says? Intentionally scheduling someone for 15 minutes shorter than "the rest of the team" specifically because you know they'll take the break they are entitled to is the definition of retaliation. The more that teams sacrifice non-working time (whether they are made to or not) and the more leadership allows it to happen, the more workload increases because of the perception that we can get more done in less time. This isn't something we can easily fix, but it starts with TLs who drive for productivity while still respecting guidelines. You stated that you do not write the schedule or make the policy, which is not abnormal. However, a truly exceptional team leader remains accountable to both their ETL AND their team. Accountable to your ETL for results and performance, but responsible to your team to make sure they have a fair working environment that is within compliance with Target guidelines. I know for a fact that if my ETL told us to start skipping our breaks to finish the zone, and my TL found out, she would have an absolute conniption fit and fight for the team tooth and nail while holding us to the highest possible standard of productivity. It's all about the leadership culture of your store and how you as TL execute "Challenge Upwards" which can indeed work sometimes. In the long run, it may not seem like it, but the high-higher-ups at Corporate would rather see a Flow team with an extra 2 hours of payroll each truck to make up for breaks than the bill from a labor lawsuit which could cost more than it took to pay the entire flow team for the entire year.



commiecorvus said:


> Which very much goes with my point of focusing (I'm trying so hard not to use the word targeting) the products that are carried to the area is very important.



This is an area where Target could use some improvement. Pushing a global planogram to ALL the P-Fresh stores will lead to more QMOS shrink. Instead, items carried and space allocated for those items should be based on general sales in the region. In my store and geographical area, Naked juice is a big sales leader, whereas the weird seed-juice things are consistently a QMOS leader. Allocating the same amount of space for each of these items is not as productive as it would be if space were more customized to regional sales trends.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 5, 2016)

They may have spot beat:
http://www.democratandchronicle.com...amechanger-finger-lakes-agriculture/79413328/


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Which very much goes with my point of focusing (I'm trying so hard not to use the word targeting) the products that are carried to the area is very important.
> In the area I lived in NJ, Kosher was very important but it certainly isn't in most areas.
> Certain kinds of foods might seem like fads in some areas but are staples and will continue to be for a long time, in other areas.
> Knowing that and not making every market the same collection of food will make a huge difference to sales.
> ...



Especially since we have the Country of Origin labels for "Locally Grown"

Side note: You know what store has a huge halal selection? Dearborn, Michigan. SOMEHOW I DON'T THINK IT'S A FAD THERE.



Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Because they would rather send us shitty veggies that the FDC should have tossed themselves. Or so it feels.



Ah yes like the bags of onions that half are fucking moldy.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2016)

Peeled oranges sold in plastic boxes cause outrage - AOL Money UK


what the fuckity fuck


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Peeled oranges sold in plastic boxes cause outrage - AOL Money UK
> 
> 
> what the fuckity fuck


WOW.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 6, 2016)

How do you order pfresh items that are not sold in your store? Is it even possible? I tried to order a few different produce and bakery items but it wouldn't let me because they are not sold in my store.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Peeled oranges sold in plastic boxes cause outrage - AOL Money UK
> 
> 
> what the fuckity fuck



How fucking outrageous. There are people starving, yet this dbag wants to whine about wasteful packaging? Go after the cola industry or pretty much any industry that sells retail, not a company that makes eating fresh fruit easier on those who normally can't.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 6, 2016)

allaboutspeed said:


> How do you order pfresh items that are not sold in your store? Is it even possible? I tried to order a few different produce and bakery items but it wouldn't let me because they are not sold in my store.


Contact mysupport and ask them to activate the items for you.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 6, 2016)

I had yesterday off so..

Could anyone fill me in on what happened with gogo squeezes?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2016)

Redwire ... recall they are on several tubs in receiving right now.  And they are also in the Ad this week, lol.


Announcement - GoGo squeeZ

Voluntary Recall of Non Organic Gogo Squeez Applesauce Pouches


Edit:
here is this weeks AD with the gogo sueez.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2016)

DoWork said:


> How fucking outrageous. There are people starving, yet this dbag wants to whine about wasteful packaging? Go after the cola industry or pretty much any industry that sells retail, not a company that makes eating fresh fruit easier on those who normally can't.



They're six dollars apiece. These are ridiculous


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 6, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Redwire ... recall they are on several tubs in receiving right now.  And they are also in the Ad this week, lol.



One of my ETLs seems to think Target has given up on GoGos all together.. Have you heard anything like this?


----------



## signingminion (Mar 6, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> One of my ETLs seems to think Target has given up on GoGos all together.. Have you heard anything like this?


There's a revamp with packaging coming. I'm guessing they will expand with the rest in April. The selection has shrunk at target and other retailers, but started to expand again at other retailers near me.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 7, 2016)

My store is definitely cutting Market hours in conjunction with the new CAF system. Not by much, but by at least 2 or 3 hours a day.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2016)

What cut hours that is not what this new system was put in place for at least my understanding   They still should keep the hours for market zone reshop is never done. FDC truck back stock in freezer that is always something that needs done too.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 7, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Contact mysupport and ask them to activate the items for you.


Thank you. I will try that today.


----------



## MasterofLOG (Mar 7, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> Are you saying you agree with this policy, or are you just parroting to your team what your ETL says?




First, this the decision of the ETL, and , YES! I agree, and all but those 4 agree on this.

It was insisted that we take breaks... the team sans these 4 don't want no stinking breaks. Push, GO HOME.

So those 4 get 15 mins free time on TGT, and thus they work 3.25 v. 3.5.

When I was a TM breaks.. what are those..... no breaks were taken here, on Flow... Push, PUSH.. GO HOME!


People do not want to stay any later than they have too... Which for Flow we run people out.. since we now get free STLIT's, free slaves!   HAAHA! First day.. with a nice fresh STLIT.. fetch ! Push that flat, get those boxes pushed, tick, tick tick! ! You could tell they couldn't handle the pace... BAWAHAHHAHAAA!!! They got it just like any other new rookie meat TM... My team, nor I care not that your STLIT or about your nice pretty ponte pants you stupidly wore to train on FLOW!



NitroKing2110 said:


> Intentionally scheduling someone for 15 minutes shorter than "the rest of the team" specifically because you know they'll take the break they are entitled to is the definition of retaliation.



We, I, don't agree. The team basically decided at huddle, when still had those, that breaks were not worth it, if they got to go home as soon as the push was done... TM's here look at this as wasting THEIR 15 minutes of time.

Most of the team consider these 4 slackers, and if I had my way they would have been in the purge when I go the reins... One of the only saving graces why they were not purged out is they wouldn't have been replaced.. and they do just just, just, enough to be useful. Plus they work in areas where absolutely no one we hire will stay. Any one who has been a Q4 seasonal in those areas, quits, or in the off change we kept them.. would make it clear they are only staying if they work elsewhere!

Getting people to stay in the event that the truck is big enough or special projects, if hours allow, is a big deal. So long as we don't force them to take a lunch... some will.. they will stay as long as I would let them... they work hard..


The more that teams sacrifice non-working time (whether they are made to or not) and the more leadership allows it to happen, the more workload increases because of the perception that we can get more done in less time. This isn't something we can easily fix, but it starts with TLs who drive for productivity while still respecting guidelines.




NitroKing2110 said:


> You stated that you do not write the schedule or make the policy, which is not abnormal.



May or may not be abnormal. Other stores TL's for the teams do the schedule, here when myTime came along all TL's were removed from the schedule.. and with this new edict about when its posted so that they can "massage" it some more... far as I am concerned its one less thing I have to do... I have enough chess pieces to move around the board daily as it is.



NitroKing2110 said:


> However, a truly exceptional team leader remains accountable to both their ETL AND their team. Accountable to your ETL for results and performance, but responsible to your team to make sure they have a fair working environment that is within compliance with Target guidelines.



They got to voice their opinion on breaks.. My TEAM HATES THEM! Despises them!

While I see and have read that viewpoint here for years... well .... I disagree and I am not sorry. I am here to work, and go home. Some one setting up a bunch of rules on you need to take 2 breaks, and a lunch.. sorry, I got things to get done, and I too have other things I want to be doing at home or elsewhere.  And as for it setting the that you can increase the workload.. well.. I would have been long done even with it.. because my butt moves! That is one of the reasons I am where I am at... BUST MY ASS!! From the minute I walk in to the second I leave.



NitroKing2110 said:


> I know for a fact that if my ETL told us to start skipping our breaks to finish the zone, and my TL found out, she would have an absolute conniption fit and fight for the team tooth and nail while holding us to the highest possible standard of productivity. It's all about the leadership culture of your store and how you as TL execute "Challenge Upwards" which can indeed work sometimes. In the long run, it may not seem like it, but the high-higher-ups at Corporate would rather see a Flow team with an extra 2 hours of payroll each truck to make up for breaks than the bill from a labor lawsuit which could cost more than it took to pay the entire flow team for the entire year.



All that may be true, but the 4 who would complain get their breaks... and those 4 could care less about the hours.

And while I agree that it has the potential for said lawsuit, well the ETL and HRETL here are willing to gamble on that, and considering its been that way for x years...  I agree with them, breaks are wasted time in my book. I have never taken them, ever period. Lunches are foisted on me by TGT's rules (no state law mandates them for my area) and that is just annoying, and it annoys my team. The first question out of a TM mouth if we ask them to stay... "Can I leave before I have to take a lunch!!?!"

And again, it was put to the team, breaks yes or no, if I forced every one to take break because those 4 voted to take them, the team would probably walk out on the spot. There was loud and voiced grumbling over this. Breaks here are hated with a passion on Flow...

These people come in, they want to do their thing and go home! Taking a break and forcing a lunch on them is 45 minutes of wasted time in their books, of which 30 of it is UNPAID.

While I see and don't disagree this is a ticking timebomb... so be it... my team except those 4 no likey breaks!



NitroKing2110 said:


> This is an area where Target could use some improvement. Pushing a global planogram to ALL the P-Fresh stores will lead to more QMOS shrink. Instead, items carried and space allocated for those items should be based on general sales in the region. In my store and geographical area, Naked juice is a big sales leader, whereas the weird seed-juice things are consistently a QMOS leader. Allocating the same amount of space for each of these items is not as productive as it would be if space were more customized to regional sales trends.




This THIS *THIS!!!!* 1000000000000000x over!!! Quit testing crap in Haight-Ashbury CItyTGT's and think its going to sell in middle America! It don't!


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 7, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2016)

Hr will be very busy..


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 7, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hr will be very busy..



If they pay attention, they would only be busy for a day tho...

Our Flow TL would prolly lap 98% of the people who work for Target. I say this I believe he is probably one of the only people in my store would could  do that to me (and only because he is taller and has a farther gait, I always tell him). 

He gives his entire team their breaks, and they generally always come clean, while still giving his employees what target says they get, whether they like it or not.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> If they pay attention, they would only be busy for a day tho...
> Our Flow TL would prolly lap 98% of the people who work for Target. I say this I believe he is probably one of the only people in my store would could  do that to me (and only because he is taller and has a farther gait, I always tell him).
> He gives his entire team their breaks, and they generally always come clean, while still giving his employees what target says they get, whether they like it or not.


Our flow team gets their breaks & comes clean most of the time.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2016)

I am basically refusing to clean the Horizon milk shelves now. That shit constantly spills. If Silk and Lactaid can have cartoons that dont spill Horizon can too


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I am basically refusing to clean the Horizon milk shelves now. That shit constantly spills. If Silk and Lactaid can have cartoons that dont spill Horizon can too



But those cartons aren't organic and eco-friendly.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2016)

I think my CTL left milk empty all of last night


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2016)

just wondering how much specialty half gallons milks do you have as back stock in your dairy cooler.
you know the Horizon, simply balance, almond breeze, silk.

I know i asked this question back on February 22 but no one has really answered me.

I have my support to have the OTL decreased but still no answer.

We have about 100 or more boxes of these milks, keep rotating and pushing to the shelf.  We sure sell a lot but this is way too much back stock.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I think my CTL left milk empty all of last night


you cannot sell milk from the back room.  wow !!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> just wondering how much specialty half gallons milks do you have as back stock in your dairy cooler.
> you know the Horizon, simply balance, almond breeze, silk.
> 
> I know i asked this question back on February 22 but no one has really answered me.
> ...



Not too much here.

We really only get high amounts of stuff when it's the yogurt front end cap


----------



## Pilly18 (Mar 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> just wondering how much specialty half gallons milks do you have as back stock in your dairy cooler.
> you know the Horizon, simply balance, almond breeze, silk.
> 
> I know i asked this question back on February 22 but no one has really answered me.
> ...



We have probably 30-40 cases of those milks backstocked after push on a truck day. We get trucks every other day and it sells down pretty good usually before the next truck. They keep sending us all of the Uncle Matt's organic juice that nobody buys. 16 cases of it in the back. 

It's nice yogurt is back under control though, that was a nightmare. 

Oh and we are locating eggs now as that was the only answer we got. We have 4 pallets of eggs, luckily it gets organized so it's easy to locate.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 9, 2016)

@qmosqueen if your MySupport hasn't been addressed have your STL escalate it. That will get it attention.

We've gotten a bit more specialty milk than usual but it's not problematic like yours sounds.

Edit: you've verified your counts right?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> @qmosqueen if your MySupport hasn't been addressed have your STL escalate it. That will get it attention.
> 
> We've gotten a bit more specialty milk than usual but it's not problematic like yours sounds.
> 
> Edit: you've verified your counts right?


thanks, yes i just adjusted my on hand counts and the shelf capacity to the right amount, the shelf capacities were way wrong, and I will see if that fixes anything.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2016)

The best part about this new CAF system is that we are consistently coming clean on backstock in the coolers and having the freezer be walkable.

ugh

I really want to deep-zone the freezers again and LOCU the fuck out of the backroom just to optimize the locations but I don't have the frigging TIME.

Maybe if I stay an extra seven hours or so >.>


----------



## Firefox (Mar 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The best part about this new CAF system is that we are consistently coming clean on backstock in the coolers and having the freezer be walkable.
> 
> ugh
> 
> ...



Our coolers and freezers are still a mess. Dairy and the Meat coolers are better than before, but both the freezer and produce are still beyond fucked.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Our coolers and freezers are still a mess. Dairy and the Meat coolers are better than before, but both the freezer and produce are still beyond fucked.


Produce, meat and ambient room ultimately fall back on the PA, even with back stock these 3 areas are always clean.   Everyone of my coolers are clean but we get a 1300 piece truck today so I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2016)

I think I found the benefits of having closing shifts and it's called I have discretion to do what I want in market. I realized I can combine this with me working in the freezer. I think the best way for me to get the freezer back in shape is to only do small sections each day. and combined that with pulling literally everything from that pog. Gotta make space somehow.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2016)

Never mind fuck it

Dumbass CTL called out because she's "sick" (yet still posts Endless selfies on Snapchat). I'm basically the opener and closer simultaneously.

Fuck the milk I'm not pushing that


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2016)

another recall....

this time "Wonderful" Pistachios

Wonderful Pistachios Voluntarily Recalls Pistachios Due to Possible Health Risk


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2016)

AND ANOTHER

DiGiorno pizzas, Stouffer's meals, Lean Cuisine meals recalled for glass in food - Full list of recalled Nestle products


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2016)

3rd recall today !!!

Some Corona Extra Beer Bottles Recalled Due to Glass Particles


----------



## DoWork (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd still drink them. The alcohol would surely sanitize any cuts I might get.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 12, 2016)

The yearly FDC cabbage assault has begun. Four fucking cases. Fuuuuuuuuck you


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2016)

DoWork said:


> The yearly FDC cabbage assault has begun. Four fucking cases. Fuuuuuuuuck you


at my store i can sell 1 case of cabbage in 3 days so 4 cases will go quick if i TPC them to like 40 percent off !


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> at my store i can sell 1 case of cabbage in 3 days so 4 cases will go quick if i TPC them to like 40 percent off !




But, but, but Saint Patrick's Day!!!!!!
Of course, you will sell tons of cabbage.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

I will be getting some cabbage..


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2016)

....and I'll be gettin' the cahrned beef, begorrah


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2016)

only at "Super target" it is in this Sundays Ad tomorrow, guest will ask for it and i'll have to explain once again we are a pfresh store not a super target 
and corporate will not allow me to order it, even though we could sell like 5 or 6 cases in one week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

I went to Kroger for cabbage. My store did not have it. A pre fresh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I went to Kroger for cabbage. My store did not have it. A pre fresh.


damn those PA's they didn't order any or the FDC or C&S just didn't send any, wtf.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> damn those PA's they didn't order any or the FDC or C&S just didn't send any, wtf.


I have no ctl & pa's with no concept of ordering stuff. I am a fdc. I am lucky to get a good zone in pfresh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2016)

at my store, pfresh, we are number 1 in our district for selling the most in produce and meat.

we had 7 pallets of produce come on thursday and another 3 of produce come today saturday this is just for the weekend.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> at my store, pfresh, we are number 1 in our district for selling the most in produce and meat.


I had to do research to get some items in.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I had to do research to get some items in.


yes, we research the meat 3 times a week to keep it fresh and full.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

I do the research for breakfast items. Everyone else likes them too at my store.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm a pfresh and we don't have cabbage either. No corned beef either.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I'm a pfresh and we don't have cabbage either. No corned beef either.


The corned beef, we carry  is the hormel corned beef hash.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 12, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The corned beef, we carry  is the hormel corned beef hash.


 Yes we have that too. Bleck.  I meant fresh corned beef


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Yes we have that too. Bleck.  I meant fresh corned beef


I do understand totally.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> damn those PA's they didn't order any or the FDC or C&S just didn't send any, wtf.



We dont even have cabbage on our planogram anymore...


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 13, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> We dont even have cabbage on our planogram anymore...


Neither do we but we can still order it and toss it out. Same with ginger and the clamshel mint/parsley/cilantro.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> damn those PA's they didn't order any or the FDC or C&S just didn't send any, wtf.


Pull up the FDC fill report and see if HQ just cut all your ordered items.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> at my store i can sell 1 case of cabbage in 3 days so 4 cases will go quick if i TPC them to like 40 percent off !



Yeah, we can sell the four cases. The problem is that we already had three, and we will likely get more. Last year I believe we had 10-12 at one time.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 13, 2016)

I gotta say watching my past Market section burn to the ground is giving me mixed feelings, it is like watching my Childhood home burn to the ground... but watching Tom Brady lose to the Broncos in the Playoffs through my front window.

Turkey breast in the Ad, with a little over a Half pallet just sitting in our Freezer, how many on the floor? none.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 13, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I gotta say watching my past Market section burn to the ground is giving me mixed feelings, it is like watching my Childhood home burn to the ground... but watching Tom Brady lose to the Broncos in the Playoffs through my front window.
> 
> Turkey breast in the Ad, with a little over a Half pallet just sitting in our Freezer, how many on the floor? none.



Be global and fix that! Make it brand!


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 13, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I gotta say watching my past Market section burn to the ground is giving me mixed feelings, it is like watching my Childhood home burn to the ground... but watching Tom Brady lose to the Broncos in the Playoffs through my front window.
> 
> Turkey breast in the Ad, with a little over a Half pallet just sitting in our Freezer, how many on the floor? none.


I guess the firefighters walk by all the time and don't notice or care that it's burning.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 14, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Produce Queen said:
> ...



We have cabbage at my P-Fresh, and the FDC sent us some pre-packaged corned beef this season. The cabbage doesn't sell that well most of the year, but this time of year, it's popular with the Irish guests and those who wish they were Irish.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2016)

there is absolutely no way that we sold enough product in Dairy on a Monday to warrant three  Metro racks of push in the fucking autofills


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 15, 2016)

Most likely just means a lot of dpci's hit their trigger amount to pull.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> trigger amount to pull.


this is a new one on me enlighten me, please.
I know more will come out on a pull if you qmos those items they come out on the next pull.  I have never heard of the trigger amount ??


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 15, 2016)

A certain percentage of the capacity of each DPCI had to sell before it pulls. It used to be 30% for all open market items. Don't know if that has changed. So if the capacity is 20, none will pull until 6 sell.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 15, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> A certain percentage of the capacity of each DPCI had to sell before it pulls. It used to be 30% for all open market items. Don't know if that has changed. So if the capacity is 20, none will pull until 6 sell.



This. And make sure your SFQs are accurate, or else a whole bunch of product will pull unnecessarily.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2016)

it's officially EASTER season ... FDC sent me 4 pallets of EGGS,(3 pallets of the larger dozen eggs and 1 pallet of mixture)..

these large dozen eggs will be 99 cents starting Sunday and are also on cartwheel for 5% off ... so .99 - .05 (cartwheel) - .09 (team member discount) - .04(Red card) = .81 

thats a great deal and spend 50 dollars and get a 10 gift card


----------



## Firefox (Mar 17, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> it's officially EASTER season ... FDC sent me 4 pallets of EGGS,(3 pallets of the larger dozen eggs and 1 pallet of mixture)..
> 
> these large dozen eggs will be 99 cents starting Sunday and are also on cartwheel for 5% off ... so .99 - .05 (cartwheel) - .09 (team member discount) - .04(Red card) = .81
> 
> thats a great deal and spend 50 dollars and get a 10 gift card



I'm actually kinda surprised that we haven't received a huge amount of eggs any earlier, that seems like a very Target thing to do.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2016)

all my eggs expire on April 3rd 1 week after EASTER , thats soon.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 17, 2016)

I got the approval from my ETL log and went ahead and put the eggs at .99 starting today. We have over 900 dozen and our biggest competitor is selling them at that price this week so I'm being bold lol.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Mar 17, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I got the approval from my ETL log and went ahead and put the eggs at .99 starting today. We have over 900 dozen and our biggest competitor is selling them at that price this week so I'm being bold lol.


I did the same thing with mine yesterday.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> these large dozen eggs will be 99 cents starting Sunday and are also on cartwheel for 5% off ... so .99 - .05 (cartwheel) - .09 (team member discount) - .04(Red card) = .81
> 
> thats a great deal and spend 50 dollars and get a 10 gift card


That'd make a hella big omelet....


----------



## signingminion (Mar 17, 2016)

I can't wait for cheap eggs.  Hoping we run out so i can get a rc.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 17, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I got the approval from my ETL log and went ahead and put the eggs at .99 starting today. We have over 900 dozen and our biggest competitor is selling them at that price this week so I'm being bold lol.


Make sure you yell at my support about it or they will keep sending you way too many eggs. Though considering most of us get at least three deliveries a week minimum. Them giving us giant pallets is retarded.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 18, 2016)

We just got 3 or 4 massive pallets of eggs, 2 of which are in the produce(!) cooler because there's not enough room in DARY. And everything is located.

Bring on the huge egg pulls, bitches.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 19, 2016)

3 pallets = 60 boxes per pallet = 180 boxes at 15 dozen per box = 2,700 dozen eggs.   I tpc'd them Friday and I hear we are probably gonna get 1 or 2 more pallets either Sunday or Tuesday     Yeah I love pushing eggs I guess something won't get pushed no yogurt on the shelf.  Sorry  somethings gotta suffer to get the eggs out


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 19, 2016)

MasterofLOG said:


> No breaks, unless they have to take a lunch/meal. That is rule of the land. PUSH, GET OUT!



Against company policy and even illegal in many states. You should be fired on this basis alone. If you were my TL/ETL, you'd bet I'd be reporting your ass to every higher authority there is.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 19, 2016)

How am I supposed to sell through 3 pallets of eggs when my shelf can only hold 72 cartons? I guess I won't be stepping very far from dairy next week. 
BTW, they should be on ad for ~99c so they'll be sure to fly off the shelf.

Maybe I'll sacrifice a milk rack for an egg one..


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 19, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> How am I supposed to sell through 3 pallets of eggs when my shelf can only hold 72 cartons? I guess I won't be stepping very far from dairy next week.
> BTW, they should be on ad for ~99c so they'll be sure to fly off the shelf.
> 
> Maybe I'll sacrifice a milk rack for an egg one..


You don't have a sales planned endcap for them right now?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 20, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> You don't have a sales planned endcap for them right now?


My only refrigerated endcap houses the home location of eggs. I stopped receiving dairy sales plans with this last dairy reset.

You know, because 24 feet (plus a door) of yogurt is more important than decent capacity for eggs!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> My only refrigerated endcap houses the home location of eggs. I stopped receiving dairy sales plans with this last dairy reset.
> 
> You know, because 24 feet (plus a door) of yogurt is more important than decent capacity for eggs!



You're in a Super and you only have one refrigerated endcap? My P-Fresh has two: one for the weird juice things that nobody buys and one for sales planners (where the eggs go this week).


----------



## signingminion (Mar 20, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> My only refrigerated endcap houses the home location of eggs. I stopped receiving dairy sales plans with this last dairy reset.
> 
> You know, because 24 feet (plus a door) of yogurt is more important than decent capacity for eggs!


Meh, combine two doors and flex some eggs.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Meh, combine two doors and flex some eggs.


Move the juice down and yogurt over flex in eggs.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 20, 2016)

I think the only viable option, for me, is to combine my skim and 1% rack and use the extra door to fill an entire rack.. I put out 5 boxes at about 10 this morning and they were nearly gone when I passed the endcap at 11.



mrknownothing said:


> You're in a Super and you only have one refrigerated endcap? My P-Fresh has two: one for the weird juice things that nobody buys and one for sales planners (where the eggs go this week).


Wierd, huh? I have 3 frozen endcaps (8 doors total) and only one 6' open faced cooler E/C.(and it's not even very deep) There probably SHOULD be one on the front of that particular run but it's just a 7 foot dry endcap (technically a 3' and a 4' but I typically just make a single 7' statement).


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2016)

5 boxes won't last 3 minutes at my store. 
 I filled my 3 shelfs home location, about 10 boxes and the front endcap about 8 boxes at 8 AM and then filled it again around 1 PM.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 20, 2016)

5 boxes is all I can fit :v


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

Alright you PA's supplied by FDC I'm confused when I'm ordering and it shows an amount in hq pushed and store ordered even though I did not order any. Half the time nothing shows up on the truck so wtf? If it says hq pushed I would assume the obvious though why it also show store ordered is odd. Anyone have an explanation?


----------



## Meli4Target (Mar 22, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Alright you PA's supplied by FDC I'm confused when I'm ordering and it shows an amount in hq pushed and store ordered even though I did not order any. Half the time nothing shows up on the truck so wtf? If it says hq pushed I would assume the obvious though why it also show store ordered is odd. Anyone have an explanation?


hey what item were you trying to order?


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

InStocksQueen said:


> hey what item were you trying to order?


It's been happening on various items but today it was the hams.


----------



## Meli4Target (Mar 22, 2016)

hmmmm, my store is also serviced from the FDC, a lot of times when an item is about to go discontinued when you scan to order it, it wont have a guardrail, and it shows the amount in HQ pushed. I had that issue the other day when i tried to order papayas, and large bag of naval oranges.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

Well the hams will be discontinued soon. But I've seen it for things that are definetely not going disc, like grapes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 22, 2016)

It wouldn't let me order the 8 lb navel oranges today    I thought that usually means they are going away. When are we going to be able to order watermelon cantaloupe other groceries in my area already have them.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

The ordering on those oranges has been turned off for over a week for me.


----------



## Meli4Target (Mar 22, 2016)

the bigger quantity of grapes we can't order either, we've had strawberries flexed over where they're suppose to be for over a month now. I've been having a lot of guest ask about watermelons and cantaloupe as well. I can't wait for my store to get them! I'm a PFAB store and the front of the produce table is flexed per incremental space guide. This week it called for clementines, bagged red potatoes & pineapples :/ 
I'm sure that' where the melons are going to go with that cardboard fixture with hay in it, like every year.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh god the hay. *sigh*


----------



## DoWork (Mar 22, 2016)

I can still order oranges, but they've been coming in sporadically. @Produce Queen  the store ordered marker is obviously broken. I've seen random numbers show up on items like salads, but they never arrive. I think it's a system they're either working on or have given up on. If the trial of automated ordering salads and carrots is an indicator of the quality of work the logistics/programming teams at Target do, I don't want them to fix it. Keep showing random numbers and not sending me shit.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 22, 2016)

DoWork said:


> I can still order oranges, but they've been coming in sporadically. @Produce Queen  the store ordered marker is obviously broken. I've seen random numbers show up on items like salads, but they never arrive. I think it's a system they're either working on or have given up on. If the trial of automated ordering salads and carrots is an indicator of the quality of work the logistics/programming teams at Target do, I don't want them to fix it. Keep showing random numbers and not sending me shit.


Pull up the fdc fill report and tell it to generate everything. This will tell you if the FDC is cutting it or not. It is possible your order, plus whatever stupidity made HQ order more for us, is just unavailable at the DC. I get that a lot with meats I can't order.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2016)

Also I've seen that if you scan the shelf label it won't be able to order.  But if you scan the product then you can order it and it's the same dcpi.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 24, 2016)

did anyone else see the red wire today about EGGS.  
They are not selling as well as expected so, Friday and Saturday the MP eggs will be 50 % off on CARTWHEEL.
well, that limits you to 4 packages per transaction up to 6 transactions per day.  Why not just have us TPC them 50% off ??

I have sold thru 2 of my 3 pallets that I received 1 week ago.  
I still have 1 full pallet of the 99 cent eggs, thats 60 boxes times 15 in a box = 900 dozen eggs.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh thank god, the 5 pallets of eggs in my meat cooler (super target) might finally move so I can actually do anything in my own cooler.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 25, 2016)

Got all the eggs to the sales floor. Down to 250 from 1200. I'm betting we'll get another partial pallet tomorrow. Man they were flying off the shelves with the cartwheel discount.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 25, 2016)

not sure what my other PA did but the scale is not working properly.
My mettler toledo scale ran out of paper and when I got back it was a mess.
Now it prints small and only about half the size and the labels do NOT pull through, even though I have it loaded correctly. 
Not sure the green pull button is on but that knob that turns up and pulls the labels through is NOT moving.
And I have NO idea how he got the labels to print smaller and the thread only goes about half way.

ANYONE here have any ideas on how to fix this ???
  the PMT is off till Monday and i guess we will have to get a technician to come in and fix it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 25, 2016)

@qmosqueen, Here is a link to the printer manual.
http://us.mt.com/dam/RET_DOCS/ImpactM_CounterScale_UserGuide.pdf
Screen shot of the page on label sizes.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 25, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Got all the eggs to the sales floor. Down to 250 from 1200. I'm betting we'll get another partial pallet tomorrow. Man they were flying off the shelves with the cartwheel discount.



We have 3 boxes of eggs left in the backroom...I put out 11 cases tonight when I was there for 4 1/2 hours


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 25, 2016)

We have 8 cases of eggs in the cooler. I did remind to keep on pushing them out, all night long.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 26, 2016)

Yesterday we sold 20 cases of the large dozen eggs.  We still have 12 cases left and the salesfloor is full   We started with 180 cases , 3 pallets. 
Also have the 18 count about 10 cases and are going to tpc them to 1.49 today  and several boxes of the egg land best.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 26, 2016)

I am soooo tired of eggs. Sold out yesterday. 20 cases came in this AM. I pushed them all. 
30k over forecast yesterday. Today's looking equally crazy. 
Thank god for the next 2 days off.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 26, 2016)

We sold all our eggs too.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2016)

Front of produce table is pineapples cherry tomatoes and avocados tomorrow???


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Front of produce table is pineapples cherry tomatoes and avocados tomorrow???


Thanks where to hide all my rotten cuties 3 & 5 lbs.  I have six boxes of pineapples and will have them stacked next to the front table.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone else's FDC truck switched days this week ???

We have always gotten a truck 4 days a week:  Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.

Now starting today, Sunday April 3rd we still get a truck 4 days a week... but they are now:   Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

They said the switch is to be able to get the truck here earlier  now we are supposed to be guaranteed to receive the truck by 6 AM. Most days due around 2 AM.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 3, 2016)

So today was... Interesting, to say the least. If any of you live in the Northern Virginia/DC/Maryland area then you know about the storm that just went through, and at around 9am this morning our store lost power. We have backup generators, but they don't power any of the coolers, so I got called in to help inventory and discard all of the now-spoiled food, with all of cool market was taped off. We had to print out UPC labels, stick em on a sheet of paper with the quantity, and move on. Once a whole aisle was inventoried, other people would swoop in and load it all up on metro racks/pallets, shrink wrap it, and put it in the backroom. And since we were still only running on emergency power, the Dairy, Deli, Product, and Meat coolers/freezers weren't working. I was tasked with taking inventory of the Deli/Meat cooler. Which had no power. Which meant that both it and the ambient room had no light. And it smelled. So I spent about 2 hours taking inventory in a pitch-black Meat cooler that reeked of spoiled meat and Leadership didn't want to even requisition a lamp or anything for me, so I had to make do with the flashlight app on my phone. I can't seem to get the smell out of my nostrils even now, at home, half an hour after I left the cursed thing.

I overheard one of the ETLs on the phone, and she said that we had lost well over $100,000 worth of merchandise. Someone is gonna have to go through and LOCU all of the coolers, and boy am I glad I'm not scheduled to work at all over the next few days.


----------



## jenna (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefox said:


> So today was... Interesting, to say the least.  I was tasked with taking inventory of the Deli/Meat cooler. Which had no power. Which meant that both it and the ambient room had no light. And it smelled. So I spent about 2 hours taking inventory in a pitch-black Meat cooler that reeked of spoiled meat and* Leadership didn't want to even requisition a lamp or anything for me, so I had to make do with the flashlight app on my phone*. I can't seem to get the smell out of my nostrils even now, at home, half an hour after I left the cursed thing.



F*ck that.  I would have gone into camping or the flashlight aisle and picked out a battery powered lantern.  Our GSTLs are pretty good about requisitioning stuff we need to do our jobs.  I would have asked one of them to do it for me.  Then keep it in the store for the next time the power goes out... probably given it to Receiving.

Sorry... That really sucks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel your pain @Firefox. I bet you were not the only target that lost power.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

It is suggested to use a register in training mode to record food loss. Backroom coolers should be not opened during power loss. Depending on how long there is no power. Call alert one promptly.
Then you find the emergency loss of power for food kit, is missing all stuff needed to handle it. It has happened to me, three times. We took needed items from the floor to do the job.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 3, 2016)

jenna said:


> F*ck that.  I would have gone into camping or the flashlight aisle and picked out a battery powered lantern.  Our GSTLs are pretty good about requisitioning stuff we need to do our jobs.  I would have asked one of them to do it for me.  Then keep it in the store for the next time the power goes out... probably given it to Receiving.
> 
> Sorry... That really sucks.


Fuck that completely.  I think I'd just calm the hotline right there "um yes,  they want me to go into the cooler without light,  it's filed with rotting meat...but no flashlight.  Is that best practice" bwahahaha. Bet you'd get your pick of light.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Grab flashlights from spill stations. Suggest to lod, to call dtl for an open top trash container to dump all bad food in, without delay.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 3, 2016)

We too have been thru this after extended power loss. Everything was thrown out. That was the easy part. Restocking all freezer shelves was not fun.


----------



## jenna (Apr 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Grab flashlights from spill stations. Suggest to lod, to call dtl for an open top trash container to dump all bad food in, without delay.



I would be surprised if our flashlights from spill stations even worked.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouch that sucks @Firefox 

Be prepared for a shit ton of support help to come in and haphazardly restock the shelves this week.



jenna said:


> I would be surprised if our flashlights from spill stations even worked.


I would be surprised if our spill stations even had flashlights.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, not fun. Honestly, if I had known, I absolutely wouldn't have agreed to come in. Thankfully I didn't agree to a full 8 hour shift since undone classwork is creeping up on me.


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 3, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> did anyone else see the red wire today about EGGS.
> They are not selling as well as expected so, Friday and Saturday the MP eggs will be 50 % off on CARTWHEEL.
> well, that limits you to 4 packages per transaction up to 6 transactions per day.  Why not just have us TPC them 50% off ??
> 
> ...



I was so amused at all the furious guests complaining about the lack of eggs. "What a fucking waste of my time," one woman said to me, glaring. I told another woman that we would do a rain check for the 99 cent price but not for the Cartwheel deal, and she said, "Um, it's your responsibility to make sure you have enough stock to honor these deals," and threw a giant fit, heavily implying that she wanted 50 cent simply balanced eggs. The LOD was not one to take that bs, so cut to a few minutes later and I see the woman angrily stomping around and ditching all of her items in the most dramatic way possible, saying, "I cannot believe this!"

Inwardly I was thinking, "Lady, we are basically giving away eggs for free. Let me give you a basic economics lesson: if price goes down, demand goes up, and supply goes down. If we are giving away eggs basically for free, there is no way we can possibly have enough supply to meet the demand at that point. If you had any idea about the insane amount of eggs we started with this week, you would shut the hell up. This may come as a shock to you, but practically-free eggs are not your god-given right."

Ironically, everyone forgot to sign the still 99 cent eggs the week after Easter, and they didn't get put up until Thursday when I pushed eggs for the first time that week after reading the sales info sheet my CTL had printed and posted in the ambient room.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Apr 3, 2016)

Last time we had extensive food loss, we initiated a store2store transfer to a dummy store. Fk printing labels for everything or scanning it at POS. I thought it was best practice but I guess it was just something my store did.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> We too have been thru this after extended power loss. Everything was thrown out. That was the easy part. Restocking all freezer shelves was not fun.



At least the freezer will finally be zoned 

Thankfully my store didn't lose power


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 4, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Last time we had extensive food loss, we initiated a store2store transfer to a dummy store. Fk printing labels for everything or scanning it at POS. I thought it was best practice but I guess it was just something my store did.


I think it actually is best practice, something like store 1099. I haven't looked too deeply and should really go over it again.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 4, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> I think it actually is best practice, something like store 1099. I haven't looked too deeply and should really go over it again.



Its more than likely so Target can factor in losses as I am almost 100% sure that they are insured for this. (We had all of our coolers get thrown out about a year and a half ago).


----------



## signingminion (Apr 4, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Its more than likely so Target can factor in losses as I am almost 100% sure that they are insured for this. (We had all of our coolers get thrown out about a year and a half ago).


This is the way the insurance thing is taken care of.  It's a pain in the ass however you go about it though.


----------



## RetailWorld (Apr 4, 2016)

Anybody have the email address for the person in charge of vendors for west coast?

I thought it was Angel something...but that was a year or so ago.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone that workings in a Super Target know any more detail about the May transition for the Meat Department? Outside of what little is mentioned in the Meat 2016 Transition Manual.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay for meat isn't it ground beef on top then beef / steak / pork then poultry


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Okay for meat isn't it ground beef on top then beef / steak / pork then poultry



Ready to eat
Seafood
Whole cuts(Steak/bacon/pork)
Ground beef/pork/seafood
Poultry ground and whole.

Something to watch out for is the half and quarter cut hams are ready to eat, along with turkey bacon and the precooked oscar mayer bacon in the box.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Ready to eat
> Seafood
> Whole cuts(Steak/bacon/pork)
> Ground beef/pork
> ...



Everybody in my store was trained the wrong way kek


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2016)

here you go @oath2order


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Everybody in my store was trained the wrong way kek


It is based on the cooking temp required to make each type safe. But its not your problem now anymore right? Is kinda weird though, the food safety training you have to re/take now has that as one of the questions.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 5, 2016)

The reasoning for ground beef is that it is mixed up meat (along with any Bacteria), While whole beef/Pork the bacteria tends to concentrate on the outside. (Which would be the first thing to burn off when cooked)


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 6, 2016)

We have a 5-tier metro rack in our meat cooler with SAP-orderable labels for each type of meat, so when we pull, we know which tier is for which type of meat. It doesn't say anything about seafood if I remember correctly, but my store is a P-Fresh and we don't have any fresh seafood (only frozen).


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2016)

I came in at 7. There was a shitton of backstock.

It is 9:30 and all the backstock in produce dairy and meat is done.

Backroom moved very very quickly and I'm scared


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally got a closing shift where the dry market closer didn't call out. I EXF'D THE ENTIRE PFRESH COOLERS

800 EACHES TO PULL

THERE WILL BE NO AUTOFILLS


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2016)

Quick question. First week of May, freezers reset. Is this going to be just a revision or brand new POGs?


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Quick question. First week of May, freezers reset. Is this going to be just a revision or brand new POGs?


I was wondering the same thing. I couldn't find the new planos yet. MPG labels went up so must not be a revision.  So much went clearance and is gone already keeping it looking full is a challenge. Hope some new stuff comes in soon so I can flex it in.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Finally got a closing shift where the dry market closer didn't call out. I EXF'D THE ENTIRE PFRESH COOLERS
> 
> 800 EACHES TO PULL
> 
> THERE WILL BE NO AUTOFILLS


at that point .... its just easier to LOCU all the locations and push the pro1, pro2, meat cooler yourself.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> at that point .... its just easier to LOCU all the locations and push the pro1, pro2, meat cooler yourself.


Exactly


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> at that point .... its just easier to LOCU all the locations and push the pro1, pro2, meat cooler yourself.



Too much stuff in dairy that wouldn't go out


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 9, 2016)

The aisles are flipping around. It is basically the continuation of the market reset.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> The aisles are flipping around. It is basically the continuation of the market reset.



So new pogs yes then ok


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 11, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> The aisles are flipping around. It is basically the continuation of the market reset.



Meaning the produce & dairy are going to the side where meat, deli, & eggs are?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 11, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Meaning the produce & dairy are going to the side where meat, deli, & eggs are?


For the freezer area, I haven't looked at my adjacency recently but it the early set transition guide is up.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2016)

The 8 lb bag oranges are on sale this week and we have none cannot order them either. I my supported this last Thursday and they said they would force out 2 cases received zero   Still cannot order these damn oranges I'm sure we would easily sell 3 cases a day.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2016)

spend my entire shift clearing out Bakery and reclaimed it from the frozen stuff that had taken it over


----------



## DoWork (Apr 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> The 8 lb bag oranges are on sale this week and we have none cannot order them either. I my supported this last Thursday and they said they would force out 2 cases received zero   Still cannot order these damn oranges I'm sure we would easily sell 3 cases a day.



The store closest to my house somehow has them on sale for $2.50 a bag. They're piled nearly foot high in the bins and look like absolute shit. They have those lemons priced the same, stacked the same, right next to them. I had wondered why my Target's food areas were so highly praised until I started visiting other Targets. Holy hell, how do some of these people still have jobs? So many obvious Steritech and freshness issues. Stuff is overflexed and overstocked. I went in there last week, and their strawberries were $2.00 stacked 8-10 high. Not only does the refrigeration get to those top packs, it looks like absolute shit.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes the bag of oranges on sale but not orderable situation is just one more glaring example of the swamp of stupidity Target is mired in. I thought about mysupporting it but the responses have been so assinine lately I decided fuck it.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone else having issues not receiving the original coffeemate creamer in the 32oz containers? Mysupport says it is a supply issue with for my store.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Anyone else having issues not receiving the original coffeemate creamer in the 32oz containers? Mysupport says it is a supply issue with for my store.



We had an issue with 32oz Hazelnut coffeemate a while back. They just refused to send it


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2016)

i hate these guests ... especially the ones who remove 6 milks to get the one in the back.


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 15, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i hate these guests ... especially the ones who remove 6 milks to get the one in the back.



Yeah, also they mess up the zone by mixing it up with other types of milk.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> Yeah, also they mess up the zone by mixing it up with other types of milk.


oh that pisses me off more than finding reshop, HBA - shampoo in my area, say on the yogurt shelf.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 17, 2016)

Had a bedskirt in the SDA today


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2016)

oath2order said:


> spend my entire shift clearing out Bakery and reclaimed it from the frozen stuff that had taken it over


So THAT'S where the other bod- er -bundles turned up......


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> So THAT'S where the other bod- er -bundles turned up......



Yeah they used the bakery shelves in the freezer for corpses of guests who ask dumb questions


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 18, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Had a bedskirt in the SDA today


They only expire when you see bedbugs on them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 18, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i hate these guests ... especially the ones who remove 6 milks to get the one in the back.



My mom does that with milk when she grocery shops. She thinks it'll be a much later expiration date, but at our grocery store, it's a difference of maybe a day or two.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 18, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> My mom does that with milk when she grocery shops. She thinks it'll be a much later expiration date, but at our grocery store, it's a difference of maybe a day or two.


And sometime that fifo is not done right and the new milk is in front


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2016)

My CTL does not fucking do anything when she opens, it seems.

No bananas on the floor, none of the push is done, milk is empty

Really getting tired of her and she ALWAYS has an excuse.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 18, 2016)

oath2order said:


> My CTL does not fucking do anything when she opens, it seems.
> 
> No bananas on the floor, none of the push is done, milk is empty
> 
> Really getting tired of her and she ALWAYS has an excuse.


I'm waiting for mine to get called out on savor spot being empty...for almost a week.


----------



## recentlyretail (Apr 19, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> My mom does that with milk when she grocery shops. She thinks it'll be a much later expiration date, but at our grocery store, it's a difference of maybe a day or two.



I do this sometimes - but only when for some reason it seems the front stocked product isn't as cold as the back stocked. Although, Im usually doing this at the grocery stores & not Spot.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you have a FDC truck on the same day as Inventory ????????????????

We do, tomorrow, Wednesday April 20th around 5 AM our FDC truck of 1150 pieces is due to arrive, probably be LATE.
We have 3 TMs and 1 PA schedule to do it all push all 1150 pieces and back stock it ALL cause inventory is schedule for overnight around 11PM into Thursday morning.
1150 pieces ( 420 Fresh, 226 Frozen, 2 dry, 502 produce)
So , everything must be done, well that aint gonna happen unless amerce happens like smart huddle.

just wondering how everyone else day is going ... see ya all


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 19, 2016)

I though no truck nor CAF on the day of inventory? That was how it was here.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> I though no truck nor CAF on the day of inventory? That was how it was here.


No GM truck nothing about pfresh, they always forget about pfresh, no one really cares what happens over there, even though it's 30% of the sales !!!!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> No GM truck nothing about pfresh, they always forget about pfresh, no one really cares what happens over there, even though it's 30% of the sales !!!!


My c&s comes Tues and inventory is always Monday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)

signingminion said:


> My c&s comes Tues and inventory is always Monday.


i was talking about the Inventory for the whole store , not the quarterly pfresh inventory that we do.  the one that the outside company Regis comes in and does once a year.
They have to inventory our milk, dairy, freezer and everything in the store except the stuff we do every quarter.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i was talking about the Inventory for the whole store , not the quarterly pfresh inventory that we do.  the one that the outside company Regis comes in and does once a year.
> They have to inventory our milk, dairy, freezer and everything in the store except the stuff we do every quarter.


So long as its organized on 4ft sections they don't care.  Our coolers were a hot mess last year. They got everything into tubs or racks,  each one was a section. I pity the regis guy who got stuck dealing with it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)

signingminion said:


> So long as its organized on 4ft sections they don't care.  Our coolers were a hot mess last year. They got everything into tubs or racks,  each one was a section. I pity the regis guy who got stuck dealing with it.


yeah last year we had food thrown on the floor in our dairy cooler, no a lot about 20 yogurts just randomly tossed around, after the inventory !!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah last year we had food thrown on the floor in our dairy cooler, no a lot about 20 yogurts just randomly tossed around, after the inventory !!


They shift everything.  Zoning after is a nightmare.  The year someone not from market babysat the coolers was not fun.  We had to repush everything on racks.


----------



## HearMeRawr3 (Apr 19, 2016)

signingminion said:


> They shift everything.  Zoning after is a nightmare.  The year someone not from market babysat the coolers was not fun.  We had to repush everything on racks.


You have an out sources PFRESH inventory? We do the quarterly inventories ourselves. Is this not normal?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)

HearMeRawr3 said:


> You have an out sources PFRESH inventory? We do the quarterly inventories ourselves. Is this not normal?


We are talking dairy freezer stuff our quarterly is in house and only produce deli snd bakery and meat


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> We are talking dairy freezer stuff our quarterly is in house and only produce deli snd bakery and meat


Don't receive your pallets and mark them as do not inventory.  Use receive app after inventory and work as normal.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> My CTL does not fucking do anything when she opens, it seems.
> 
> No bananas on the floor, none of the push is done, milk is empty
> 
> Really getting tired of her and she ALWAYS has an excuse.



Im sure she was just doing offstage things haha.  I know exactly what you mean though...although now we dont even have a CTL


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone else have to deal with an ever increasing ammount of BS in market.

Im getting really tired of having to do 45 minute huddles at open...and 30+ minute zones for our mid day zone around noon.  Add to that our electronics doesnt come in till 11 and myself and the rest of the team are constantly asked to cover breaks and lunches its just getting super annoying.  And during closing shifts we literally only have operator, electronics and market from 2:30-6.  The salesfloor coverage we do get is usually one person from 6-10.  If we are lucky we get two.   Im just getting super frustrated with having more and more time taken away from market.  We allready are thin on hours with coverage from 6am-7pm with no overlap

I dread my closing shifts because im usually the only person in entire hardlines area apart from toys and entertainment and having to pick up basically every call box and phone call and assist guests everywhere BUT market


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 21, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> *Anyone else have to deal with an ever increasing ammount of BS in market.*
> 
> Im getting really tired of having to do 45 minute huddles at open...and 30+ minute zones for our mid day zone around noon.  Add to that our electronics doesnt come in till 11 and myself and the rest of the team are constantly asked to cover breaks and lunches its just getting super annoying.  And during closing shifts we literally only have operator, electronics and market from 2:30-6.  The salesfloor coverage we do get is usually one person from 6-10.  If we are lucky we get two.   Im just getting super frustrated with having more and more time taken away from market.  We allready are thin on hours with coverage from 6am-7pm with no overlap
> 
> I dread my closing shifts because im usually the only person in entire hardlines area apart from toys and entertainment and having to pick up basically every call box and phone call and assist guests everywhere BUT market



I was and I jumped ship, and am now Signing TM, the old Signing TM is now our CTL...

I'll never forget going by him on the wave while he was on his knees doing the PFresh morning cull, we both looked at each other and thought "wtf, this is strange?"


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 22, 2016)

So newest schedule market open is 7-2 and closer is 3-7.  Man so glad they could cut 14 hours so we are around 73 total hours for pfresh.  Was about a 16% cut for the week.   And then you can take about 1 1/2 hours from that per day for working huddle and mid day zone so that brings it to a more realistic 62 or so hours for the week.  Im sure we will just have to "work harder"


----------



## signingminion (Apr 22, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So newest schedule market open is 7-2 and closer is 3-7.  Man so glad they could cut 14 hours so we are around 73 total hours for pfresh.  Was about a 16% cut for the week.   And then you can take about 1 1/2 hours from that per day for working huddle and mid day zone so that brings it to a more realistic 62 or so hours for the week.  Im sure we will just have to "work harder"


I'd beg your tls to get left out of smart huddle and midday with that little time coverage. They'd let me skip at my store.


----------



## callmetaylor (Apr 22, 2016)

Do you guys have smart huddles every day?? Is that common? At my store we have smart huddles maybe once a week, if that, and it's only when something has really exploded. Like we had 7 vehicles of backstock in the cooler and we just brought the entire store over to repush all of it- my store mostly views smart huddles as an easy "reset" button to utilize when things have reached a critical point. We'll also normally have smart huddles when we reset seasonal/mini-seasonal, just to try to get all of the stuff out ASAP.

But aside from that, our huddles are just 5-10min info sessions...and even those are super rare and mostly just involve Salesfloor TMs.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 22, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So newest schedule market open is 7-2 and closer is 3-7.  Man so glad they could cut 14 hours so we are around 73 total hours for pfresh.  Was about a 16% cut for the week.   And then you can take about 1 1/2 hours from that per day for working huddle and mid day zone so that brings it to a more realistic 62 or so hours for the week.  Im sure we will just have to "work harder"



With the stuff I've seen you post, I'm baffled by how your management gets by.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 22, 2016)

callmetaylor said:


> Do you guys have smart huddles every day?? Is that common? At my store we have smart huddles maybe once a week, if that, and it's only when something has really exploded. Like we had 7 vehicles of backstock in the cooler and we just brought the entire store over to repush all of it- my store mostly views smart huddles as an easy "reset" button to utilize when things have reached a critical point. We'll also normally have smart huddles when we reset seasonal/mini-seasonal, just to try to get all of the stuff out ASAP.
> 
> But aside from that, our huddles are just 5-10min info sessions...and even those are super rare and mostly just involve Salesfloor TMs.


Daily huddle at 8am. Followed by smart huddle til 9am. Midday around 1pm, thirty minutes.  Maybe a night huddle if something important hr or company wise is happening.  No smart huddle at night.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 22, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So newest schedule market open is 7-2 and closer is 3-7.  Man so glad they could cut 14 hours so we are around 73 total hours for pfresh.  Was about a 16% cut for the week.   And then you can take about 1 1/2 hours from that per day for working huddle and mid day zone so that brings it to a more realistic 62 or so hours for the week.  Im sure we will just have to "work harder"


I rarely go to huddles. I'm typically in the middle of something  when they call it. I'm not going to push 500 #'s of milk back in the cooler to go to huddle. Just stop going. What's the worst they can do? Talk to you about it?

On another note, having read your posts over the last year or so, you are getting screwed over by your leaders. Big time.  All PA's have too much to do w/o any support but you win the award for Most Taken Advantage Of.  I honestly advise you to look into transferring or looking elsewhere. You sound like a very contientious, hard-working employee and you deserve to be treated better.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 22, 2016)

So my CTL didn't know there was a freezer reset May 1st 
Helllllooooo


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 22, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So my CTL didn't know there was a freezer reset May 1st
> Helllllooooo


Also, if I'm not mistaken dairy and meat are switching sides


----------



## signingminion (Apr 22, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> Also, if I'm not mistaken dairy and meat are switching sides


You shut your foul mouth...my pptl is on vacation that week...last thing i need while babysitting the team is a huge aisle swap.


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 22, 2016)

signingminion said:


> You shut your foul mouth...my pptl is on vacation that week...last thing i need while babysitting the team is a huge aisle swap.


LOL LOL LOL settle down...


----------



## signingminion (Apr 22, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> LOL LOL LOL settle down...


I'm just going to go read a book with my hard cherry cola and rock myself to sleep...lol. 

Can't check the adjacency til Monday.


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 22, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I'm just going to go read a book with my hard cherry cola and rock myself to sleep...lol.
> 
> Can't check the adjacency til Monday.


Nothing better than relaxing on the weekend and drinking beer(the good stuff).


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 22, 2016)

Worked a closing shift and I PTM'd the crap out of the freezers. I have an actual sense of accomplishment after a shift at Target. Gonna write it down somewhere to remind myself it is possible


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> Nothing better than relaxing on the weekend and drinking beer(the good stuff).


The cherry cola needs more cola...the cherry is way too strong comparatively. Lucky for me I have a bottle of kola syrup.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 23, 2016)

signingminion said:


> You shut your foul mouth...my pptl is on vacation that week...last thing i need while babysitting the team is a huge aisle swap.


Early set notes dropped, Large chunks of freezer are swapping. I need to look again to see if meat/dairy are for my prototype but I wouldn't put it past them. I'm just happy I cleaned that crap recently.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 23, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Worked a closing shift and I PTM'd the crap out of the freezers. I have an actual sense of accomplishment after a shift at Target. Gonna write it down somewhere to remind myself it is possible



Dumb question but how do you PTM? I have been with target for 6 years and have never been thought how to PTM


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 23, 2016)

I am no sick and F***ing tired of people over stocking produce (especially the apples) and bakery.

I have thrown out so many apples (bagged & singles) because people think they need to stack them on top of each other. Dont people understand gravity? Apples on top of each other will cause them to bruise & go bad faster than they should. Plus it looks horrible over stocking apples.

As for the bakery, my stupid TL thinks the bakery table always need to "look" full. So he over stocks the hell out of the table. This results in throwing out so much bakery items.

How do I stop people from over pushing the apples?

How do I stop my team lead from over pushing the bakery table?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> How do I stop people from over pushing the apples?
> 
> How do I stop my team lead from over pushing the bakery table?


do it yourself no better way .. sorry


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 23, 2016)

Holy cow. Hours have been cut so horribly here and now our new hire appears to be bailing out on us! We haven't been able to do production properly in about 2 years, closers are coming in later, we're pulling another person from another area to do the truck on Deli hours every morning, and the lack of coverage is being exacerbated by the fact that the bakery and produce/meat TLs refuse to let their TMs be cross-trained in Deli (just let me train them on the slicers FFS! Corporate policy is making it pretty clear that this needs to happen...). And no, I'm not going to do the Team Trainer computer work to be an official trainer unless I'm offered something in return. My workload is already too high to take on anything else without compensation!

How can corporate justify cutting a production area from 250+ hours/week (2 years ago) to 150?! I'm... flabbergasted.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 23, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> I am no sick and F***ing tired of people over stocking produce (especially the apples) and bakery.
> 
> I have thrown out so many apples (bagged & singles) because people think they need to stack them on top of each other. Dont people understand gravity? Apples on top of each other will cause them to bruise & go bad faster than they should. Plus it looks horrible over stocking apples.
> 
> ...



I've seen this at about every target I've been to for the last two years. Either I don't understand business, or the waste is made up for somewhere else.

The biggest complaint I have about overstocking is probably on bell peppers at my super. Green sells. Red sells ok. Orange and yellow? Maybe 10 peppers a week. Give them a two foot section?! You're wasting ~3 cases each a week the way they're packed out.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 23, 2016)

Ooo boy, P-Fresh resetting the week I have a ton of consumables shifts because one of our PAs quit?  This is going to be fun, zoning will be a piece of cake!


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 23, 2016)

callmetaylor said:


> Do you guys have smart huddles every day?? Is that common? At my store we have smart huddles maybe once a week, if that, and it's only when something has really exploded. Like we had 7 vehicles of backstock in the cooler and we just brought the entire store over to repush all of it- my store mostly views smart huddles as an easy "reset" button to utilize when things have reached a critical point. We'll also normally have smart huddles when we reset seasonal/mini-seasonal, just to try to get all of the stuff out ASAP.
> 
> But aside from that, our huddles are just 5-10min info sessions...and even those are super rare and mostly just involve Salesfloor TMs.



YES EVERY SINGLE DAY.....a few days in a row we were pushing out 4 or 5 full z racks...mostly to ready to wear....


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 23, 2016)

DoWork said:


> With the stuff I've seen you post, I'm baffled by how your management gets by.



Because despite some of the stuff that goes on in my store everyone including leadership works their ass off and we have a really good crew.  Its not uncommon for my STL to be backup cashiering or covering electronics here and there


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 23, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Worked a closing shift and I PTM'd the crap out of the freezers. I have an actual sense of accomplishment after a shift at Target. Gonna write it down somewhere to remind myself it is possible



That is my project for Sunday Monday Tuesday opening shifts.  We just got in a ton of freezer transition and we arent setting it until the 2nd week of may.....so its either going to sit there for 3 weeks or needs to be flexed out.  Problem is we really dont have much room in the freezers.  Sure there are a few holes here and there but for the most part right now it looks pretty full


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 23, 2016)

signingminion said:


> The cherry cola needs more cola...the cherry is way too strong comparatively. Lucky for me I have a bottle of kola syrup.



My fiance likes to mix 1/2 Barcardi black and 1/2 cherry cola on her days off haha.  It is very strong and im not exactly all that fond of it haha


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 23, 2016)

Also despite some things I have said all target has to do, or at least my store, is just give market more hours.  This isnt a hard concept.  Give us a mid Friday and Saturday or Saturday and Sunday and have the closer work a full shift as well.  Maybe then some cleaning would actually get done as well as all the other small things that never get touched.

Most of my complaints about target these days is how much they keep cutting on hours...and then they cut some more. Its not MY fault corporate is incompetent and failed in Canada.  Maybe we should cut some corporate positions, hours, and pay wage and they can just work harder to accomplish the same work.  I dont understand why our hours are going lower and lower at my store yet we have been killing sales since january.  We arent hoarding hours either.  We constantly come within a few hours of what we are supposed to use including flex.  One week were were 4 or so hours above otherwise we would of overspent.

Also how they cut a bunch of TL postions.  My direct TL is a SR TL that is in charge of literally the ENTIRE floor both softlines and hardlines.  That is too much for one person considering we used to have at least 4 maybe 5 TLs covering that same space just a few years back

My store itself and the people that work there are great.  My store gets a ton of new ETL and TL trainees and is considered the best in the district by the higher ups and we always have great visits.  I try to not be negative but my problems are more global to target itself than my actual local store


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 23, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Dumb question but how do you PTM? I have been with target for 6 years and have never been thought how to PTM


Anything that's says ncf or discontinued is ptm. Go to workbench under under Ptm at glance reports, will tell you all depts under ptm 6weeks out..


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 23, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Dumb question but how do you PTM? I have been with target for 6 years and have never been thought how to PTM


When an aisle goes MPG before it resets, you want to get all of the discontinued product out of the backroom as soon as you can. It helps sell more of it before it goes clearance, but mostly it helps the price team to have it on the floor and not in the backroom. As items go clearance and sell through, you're left with holes.  My freezers  had entire shelves that had sold through and were now empty.  I haven't hardly received any new product to flex, so I moved tons of stuff around, spreading it out and made labels.  Basically just making it look full. 
Do you know how to look up a  backroom detail report to see what's backstocked in an area? That's a way to see the d-code and nop products that you need to get out on the floor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 23, 2016)

Check the report called nop. Much easier to read & shorter.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Check the report called nop. Much easier to read & shorter.


I've never heard of that one. Where is it located?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I've never heard of that one. Where is it located?


On workbench, formally known back room qty report. Type in nop, select the first one, open tab. It will say related reports on upper right side. Select back room quanitiy report. Wait for a minute or 2(slow startup). Then pick your dept, qty amt, regular price between 1.00 to 500.00. Hit enter or run report(?) 
The report will come up with dcpi's, qty, name, active or discontinued status, back room location, on sale, etc.
It's a fast way to flex products for ptm or filling an empty shelve.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2016)

those damn 8lb oranges in the AD this week and again cannot still order them ... ZERO on hand 

... WTF i my supported them 2 weeks ago when they were in the AD and nothing came of it, oh well !!


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> those damn 8lb oranges in the AD this week and again cannot still order them ... ZERO on hand
> 
> ... WTF i my supported them 2 weeks ago when they were in the AD and nothing came of it, oh well !!



For us, it is the strawberries. We recieved no strawberries yesterday and they are on AD


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 24, 2016)

Yup I MySupported the oranges last Thursday. No reply. They cut all the strawberries too. Luckily I had a few cases left but those will sell through today. 
It's as if corporate doesn't let FDC know what's on ad........


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 24, 2016)

We got a bunch of orange peppers that are sold by weight, even though we sell by the each. A TM tried to create a barcode to sell them with, but it wouldn't accept it because it was sold by weight or something. Now they just sit in a basket in the produce cooler until they get thrown away, I guess.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> We got a bunch of orange peppers that are sold by weight, even though we sell by the each. A TM tried to create a barcode to sell them with, but it wouldn't accept it because it was sold by weight or something. Now they just sit in a basket in the produce cooler until they get thrown away, I guess.


Donate them please that is what I would do


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> those damn 8lb oranges in the AD this week and again cannot still order them ... ZERO on hand
> 
> ... WTF i my supported them 2 weeks ago when they were in the AD and nothing came of it, oh well !!


I can see Target paying a supplier for oranges and not noticing they never delivered them to the FDCs. Then two weeks later someone at HQ sees the FDCs have no oranges in stock and thinks oh wow they must have sold great at that price! Let's do it again!


----------



## jenna (Apr 24, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> We got a bunch of orange peppers that are sold by weight, even though we sell by the each. A TM tried to create a barcode to sell them with, but it wouldn't accept it because it was sold by weight or something. Now they just sit in a basket in the produce cooler until they get thrown away, I guess.



We donate any random food items that we can't mark for sale.   Every so often we get items that are meant for food production, and are not sold as packaged.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 25, 2016)

@qmosqueen have you gotten a reply to  your mysupport about the 8# oranges yet?
They answered mine today saying ordering is not turned off, they would contact the FDC to send some and that I should continue to order them. 
My reply was pretty pointed: Can't order them. Option does not show up.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 25, 2016)

zoned2deep said:


> We got a bunch of orange peppers that are sold by weight, even though we sell by the each. A TM tried to create a barcode to sell them with, but it wouldn't accept it because it was sold by weight or something. Now they just sit in a basket in the produce cooler until they get thrown away, I guess.


Just use dpci maintenance to add the upc of the item to the dpci of the ones you do sell.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> Also, if I'm not mistaken dairy and meat are switching sides



Why would they switch sides?

that makes no sense

fuck dat yo


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 25, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why would they switch sides?
> 
> that makes no sense
> 
> fuck dat yo


Agree. I hope I'm wrong but I saw it on the planogram on my CTL's desk.


----------



## atceiah (Apr 25, 2016)

It's a trick to get plano to FIFO, secret is my store doesn't care and won't even look at dates sadly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 25, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> @qmosqueen have you gotten a reply to  your mysupport about the 8# oranges yet?
> They answered mine today saying ordering is not turned off, they would contact the FDC to send some and that I should continue to order them.
> My reply was pretty pointed: Can't order them. Option does not show up.


No reply my ETL did a my support.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 25, 2016)

Did anyone else receive 4 pallets of freezer nop for the freezer transition the 1 st week of May?? 

They are all sitting in my freezer 4 pallets I wonder who magically will push these. 

I was off all weekend not sure why some of this wasn't flexed and Ptm into the aisles.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else receive 4 pallets of freezer nop for the freezer transition the 1 st week of May??
> 
> They are all sitting in my freezer 4 pallets I wonder who magically will push these.
> 
> I was off all weekend not sure why some of this wasn't flexed and Ptm into the aisles.



Ya right now in my freezer we have 2 pallets and 2 full tubs of ALL new product.  The freezer is apparently setting the 2nd week of may at my store...so thats still...what...2 1/2 weeks or so before they even get to it...which means tons of flexing by the market team...just more hours cut into us..horrray


----------



## Pilly18 (Apr 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else receive 4 pallets of freezer nop for the freezer transition the 1 st week of May??
> 
> They are all sitting in my freezer 4 pallets I wonder who magically will push these.
> 
> I was off all weekend not sure why some of this wasn't flexed and Ptm into the aisles.



We got 5 pallets, flexed what we could. Challenging since stuff is swapping so much. Probably had 3/4 of a pallet of cases come back, and 5 tri-levels. My team is awesome, we finished everything PLUS backstock. Helped there was no gm truck today.


----------



## HearMeRawr3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Dumb question but how do you PTM? I have been with target for 6 years and have never been thought how to PTM


It's an art form. Lol. As far as the actual product: discontinued ncf of the mpg aisle. Making it look nice is the talent.


----------



## HearMeRawr3 (Apr 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else receive 4 pallets of freezer nop for the freezer transition the 1 st week of May??
> 
> They are all sitting in my freezer 4 pallets I wonder who magically will push these.
> 
> I was off all weekend not sure why some of this wasn't flexed and Ptm into the aisles.


Yes. We already set all the freezers that we could. Unfortunately meatless/single serve have merge issues so they can't set until May 2. We didn't have any super huge moves though besides that.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2016)

Pilly18 said:


> We got 5 pallets, flexed what we could. Challenging since stuff is swapping so much. Probably had 3/4 of a pallet of cases come back, and 5 tri-levels. My team is awesome, we finished everything PLUS backstock. Helped there was no gm truck today.



My BRTL would just toss shit.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2016)

Some dumb fuck didn't do the order on Sunday so my STL did emergency order.

How does emergency order work does it go department by department or what


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2016)

Never mind it no work


----------



## signingminion (Apr 26, 2016)

Checked my adjacency...doesn't look like my meat and dairy are swapping.  Could be because i have an extra back aisle of coolers.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Some dumb fuck didn't do the order on Sunday so my STL did emergency order.
> 
> How does emergency order work does it go department by department or what


Ah that's not nice calling your fellow pa a dumb fuck what if they are on here and read that.  Lol but I have a dumb fuck too they follow the guidelines never order more or less   Oh and my dumb fuck doesn't push or zone milk.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Ah that's not nice calling your fellow pa a dumb fuck what if they are on here and read that.  Lol but I have a dumb fuck too they follow the guidelines never order more or less   Oh and my dumb fuck doesn't push or zone milk.


If the shoe fits...i had one of those.  Even my old man I'd never call that.  There's useless then there's past useless...


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 26, 2016)

The lack of hours for market is making prep for resets and inventory so much more difficult. Several days a week we have someone in market for four hours total, and yet they wonder why nothing is done. :/ Corporate either needs to allow more hours or to give us magic wands to get everything done...


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 26, 2016)

Can someone tell me how to load a monarch gun? Sorry, none in the pfresh team knows. I think I got locked out of workbench bec I kept typing "date gun".


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Can someone tell me how to load a monarch gun? Sorry, none in the pfresh team knows. I think I got locked out of workbench bec I kept typing "date gun".



From another thread:
yes, it is on the top right of the price label "SL xx". SL stands for "Shelf Life". All the bakery and some meat come in frozen, they can stay frozen for like forever and still be good. Once the items are put on the shelf it needs an expiration date on them, cause they go bad, depending on how they where made, some last longer than other. We need this expiration date on them so we know when to qmos them. If you do not put a date on them they will get qmosd right away. Most of the breakfast and bread items have a short date of 3, 5 or 7 days, so don't over fill thes as they will have to be qmosd sooner. The cookies and cakes tend to have longer dates like 30, 60, 140, 156 or I've even seen on about 180 days. For some strange reason the apple and pumpkin pies only have a shelf life of 5 days. The only meat we currently have are some breakfast links (jimmy dean), some Archer Farms hot dog links. At our store we currently do not have any deli items.

*Don't even get me started on how to load those "Monarch" expiration guns.*.. you need to be a rocket scientists to do this.
This is the one we use at our store: http://www.monarch.averydennison.com/products/documents/IPSDocuments/Monarch Model 1110 Labeler_08.pdf

here are the instructions on How to load: http://www.monarch.averydennison.com/support/documents/1000oi_de.pdf

and do NOT forget those ADJUSTMENT instructions this is to get the dates to appear in order. Some flow TM don't care if the date looks like "13 11-29-". PLEASE just adjust the gun so the year does not show up first, it is that simple. I guess they don't have 2 small coins to use, lol.

don't open that little door on the gun, unless you want to change the ink, dumb a$$

Hope this helps everyone get those "Monarch" guns loaded and printed correctly.
Thanks
qmosqueen, Nov 27, 2013


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Ah that's not nice calling your fellow pa a dumb fuck what if they are on here and read that.  Lol but I have a dumb fuck too they follow the guidelines never order more or less   Oh and my dumb fuck doesn't push or zone milk.



Oh they're not on here


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 26, 2016)

So I was a PA when I had to go Overnight to switch PFresh to the new PFab set, which was rediculous...

Now I am Signing Spec, and I get to go overnight to switch it back to exactly the way it was before, but with what seems Vastly lower hours...

Lol, this is rediculous....

Luckily we can go overnight, because not only do we get to deal with this, but we will also be in the middle of a remodel...

(And I get to do signing for both).

FML.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Hardlinesmaster & qmosqueen!! I will save a copy of this.

Funny thing happened regarding this gun. I was looking in WB for the instructions and keep getting the gun policy pages. Then I got locked out of WB. Later, while I was working on Mclane, 3 policemen, in full uniform came shopping in my aisle. I was like, "Am I in trouble?" I asked my HR and they said no and helped me fix my login. Hehe.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Thanks Hardlinesmaster & qmosqueen!! I will save a copy of this.
> 
> Funny thing happened regarding this gun. I was looking in WB for the instructions and keep getting the gun policy pages. Then I got locked out of WB. Later, while I was working on Mclane, 3 policemen, in full uniform came shopping in my aisle. I was like, "Am I in trouble?" I asked my HR and they said no and helped me fix my login. Hehe.


I got nothing on WB. I had forgot how to load a gun. I didn't want to search here at my store..


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 26, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I got nothing on WB. I had forgot how to load a gun. I didn't want to search here at my store..


Sometimes you just have to order a new one, I have spares stashed in my desk and each new one comes with a tool to run through to clear any stuck labels.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 26, 2016)

indigo25 said:


> The lack of hours for market is making prep for resets and inventory so much more difficult. Several days a week we have someone in market for four hours total, and yet they wonder why nothing is done. :/ Corporate either needs to allow more hours or to give us magic wands to get everything done...



And i thought my store was bad.....  We usually have someone working "market" from 6am to 7pm.  Next week it is 7am-2pm and 3pm-7pm for coverage


----------



## HearMeRawr3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Thanks Hardlinesmaster & qmosqueen!! I will save a copy of this.
> 
> Funny thing happened regarding this gun. I was looking in WB for the instructions and keep getting the gun policy pages. Then I got locked out of WB. Later, while I was working on Mclane, 3 policemen, in full uniform came shopping in my aisle. I was like, "Am I in trouble?" I asked my HR and they said no and helped me fix my login. Hehe.


I remember when we used to have to ticket everything... It was like a secret trade. Now only a few people know how to do it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Sometimes you just have to order a new one, I have spares stashed in my desk and each new one comes with a tool to run through to clear any stuck labels.



They also come with a nice little guide on how to reload it.

Maybe I should take a picture of the guide and post it here


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Sometimes you just have to order a new one, I have spares stashed in my desk and each new one comes with a tool to run through to clear any stuck labels.


I use a long black zip tie to clear my jams


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 27, 2016)

I find loading the meat labels for the printer in the ambient room alot worse than the date guns.  That thing always takes me a while to change out and is annoying


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 27, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Can someone tell me how to load a monarch gun? Sorry, none in the pfresh team knows. I think I got locked out of workbench bec I kept typing "date gun".


There are youtube videos for it. I had to look it up one day because no one else in p-fresh knew how lmao


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 27, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I use a long black zip tie to clear my jams


Ohhh that's a great idea! Thank you


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 27, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> I find loading the meat labels for the printer in the ambient room alot worse than the date guns.  That thing always takes me a while to change out and is annoying


Agreed!


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 29, 2016)

Taking over more departments along with market, but I can't think of anyone to be my 2nd PA. The people I would trust to be in the position are already being used in brand spots, and the people that could maybe get there with training I know they won't actually give me training time with.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2016)

i sure hope Presentation/Plano set the freezers on Sunday into Monday, we still have 4 pallets of 007, new product to push once the freezer transition is set.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2016)

FDC has been cutting and not sending us what we order !!

We order 40 1lb strawberries ... receive 10 .
order 10 2lb strawberries receive zero.

now we receive NO red or green grapes and all the apples have mostly been discontinued, no more spiderman bagged apples.  

i laugh when i read the my support page and read the list of items the FDC is not sending us ... they say to Flex to make it full.

What I have cucumbers, cut veggies flex everywhere on my berry wall !!

and single apples flexed all over the 1st table since we are low and almost out of bagged apples !!

FDC please send what I order, I order almost 380 pieces  of produce and only receive 240 pieces .


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> FDC has been cutting and not sending us what we order !!
> 
> We order 40 1lb strawberries ... receive 10 .
> order 10 2lb strawberries receive zero.
> ...


Yup me too. And I'm still going around and around with mysupport about the fricking 8# bag of oranges. They keep saying everything looks fine from their end. I keep telling them no option to order shows up.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 29, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> I find loading the meat labels for the printer in the ambient room alot worse than the date guns.  That thing always takes me a while to change out and is annoying



The hardest part about the Meat Scale (and it gets me about EVERYTIME), is that it is actually A LOT easier than I think.... I blame it on how many times I have had to load the Bakery gun.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2016)

I saw this and thought you guys would get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Brewhaha (Apr 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> FDC has been cutting and not sending us what we order !!
> 
> We order 40 1lb strawberries ... receive 10 .
> order 10 2lb strawberries receive zero.
> ...



If you know certain items are being cut for whatever reason, order extra (meaning go over your guardrail) for items to fill those holes. They would rather have us go over the guardrail than have multiple holes due to cuts that are out of our control. Yes, you are always to go over guardrail if it makes sense


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 29, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> If you know certain items are being cut for whatever reason, order extra (meaning go over your guardrail) for items to fill those holes. They would rather have us go over the guardrail than have multiple holes due to cuts that are out of our control. Yes, you are always to go over guardrail if it makes sense


I'd agree if they didn't still cut it anyway.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 30, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> If you know certain items are being cut for whatever reason, order extra (meaning go over your guardrail) for items to fill those holes. They would rather have us go over the guardrail than have multiple holes due to cuts that are out of our control. Yes, you are always to go over guardrail if it makes sense


Funny you mention guardrails. My DTL wanted to know why our guardrails were red. Produce up 25%, fresh and full a win on every visit even with so many cuts.....yup I exceed guardrails all the time.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2016)

My STL said for us to go over the guardrail and my TL specifically said it wouldn't affect our review next year when the metrics are used for judgement


----------



## signingminion (May 1, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Funny you mention guardrails. My DTL wanted to know why our guardrails were red. Produce up 25%, fresh and full a win on every visit even with so many cuts.....yup I exceed guardrails all the time.


I never once stayed within guardrails.  Nobody cared.  I ordered what made sense and we didn't run out unless cuts.  Not anymore...lol.


----------



## peonTM (May 1, 2016)

indigo25 said:


> The lack of hours for market is making prep for resets and inventory so much more difficult. Several days a week we have someone in market for four hours total, and yet they wonder why nothing is done. :/ Corporate either needs to allow more hours or to give us magic wands to get everything done...


I'm the only PA in our store, they only give me a few flow members for a hour or two.  The dairy and freezer coolers are always packed to the door.  Nothing gets completed anymore.  Market looks so bad.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 1, 2016)

G19 Freezer Aisle is getting set tonight, thats the Smart one, Lean Cuisine, Healthy Choice and Kids Meal Aisle. good luck Plano/Presentation team.

Don't forget I have 4 pallets of new product to push in my backroom freezer !!


----------



## WinterRose (May 1, 2016)

Sorry to butt in again, but wanted to be sure about this. Going into "manage inventory" and the fill group, that creates a manual CAF, right? So it wouldn't drop into EXF or something but straight to CAF when CAF drops, right? I tested it today but wasn't able to check into a PDA. Sorry.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 1, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Going into "manage inventory" and the fill group, that creates a manual CAF, right?



I believe so, but I haven't used a MyDevice since before that feature was added. Anyone else?



Shirohime said:


> So it wouldn't drop into EXF or something but straight to CAF when CAF drops, right? I tested it today but wasn't able to check into a PDA. Sorry.



If you want that to happen, start a fill batch (EXF), but instead of closing the batch, delete it. That's not the same as a manual CAF, though; a manual CAF will be a separate batch.

If you need a lot of stuff filled, just drop the EXF instead. Your backroom team would likely prefer not to have huge CAF batches, since they're timed and whatnot.


----------



## SFSFun (May 1, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Sorry to butt in again, but wanted to be sure about this. Going into "manage inventory" and the fill group, that creates a manual CAF, right? So it wouldn't drop into EXF or something but straight to CAF when CAF drops, right? *I tested it today* but wasn't able to check into a PDA. Sorry.


Please don't mess around with manual CAFs without first checking with the backroom team.


----------



## WinterRose (May 2, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Please don't mess around with manual CAFs without first checking with the backroom team.





			
				mrknownothing said:
			
		

> If you need a lot of stuff filled, just drop the EXF instead. Your backroom team would likely prefer not to have huge CAF batches, since they're timed and whatnot.




Oh ok. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Sorry to butt in again, but wanted to be sure about this. Going into "manage inventory" and the fill group, that creates a manual CAF, right? So it wouldn't drop into EXF or something but straight to CAF when CAF drops, right? I tested it today but wasn't able to check into a PDA. Sorry.


You can delete the batch by hitting the circle man on upper left. Don't close the batch. Touch dpci listed & delete batch.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 2, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can delete the batch by hitting the circle man on upper left. Don't close the batch. Touch dpci listed & delete batch.


I also suggest pog fill instead as they've added new functionality to it allowing you to be much more specific, also allows editing of what it wants to pull.


----------



## Asuras (May 2, 2016)

Anyone have the part numbers for these black dividers used in the Meat and deli  department I a Super Target?

I need parts numbers for all sizes (there are 3 sizes).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2016)

Take a look on workbench for fixtures, it be there. I have left already today to check.
@Deli Ninja, can you help us here please.


----------



## Asuras (May 2, 2016)

Where on workbench? Not even sure what these are officially called to search on SAP.


----------



## signingminion (May 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Where on workbench? Not even sure what these are officially called to search on SAP.


Pfresh divider or meat divider. Try also:black divider.  If those are your pics you can scan the barcode on the bottom.  

I'm also home for the day so my pfresh bible is not accessible....


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2016)

The freezer reset was done last night it looks good.  Still 2 pallets of new product to push yeah.  G19, 20, 21 all moved around


----------



## signingminion (May 2, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> The freezer reset was done last night it looks good.  Still 2 pallets of new product to push yeah.  G19, 20, 21 all moved around


My team didn't finish the set,  two pallets to push,  plus c&s tomorrow...no signing for me until the set is done at least.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 3, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the part numbers for these black dividers used in the Meat and deli  department I a Super Target?
> 
> I need parts numbers for all sizes (there are 3 sizes)..



Go to workbench. Then online planograms. From there, find the POG (more than likely, the meat POG). The meat POG should have the part numbers for you. More specifically, look at the "product images".  I believe the meat department is 210.

If the items numbers are not there, mysupport it and they should give you whatever order number you need.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Take a look on workbench for fixtures, it be there. I have left already today to check.
> @Deli Ninja, can you help us here please.


I'll see if I can find them when I get to work today.


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I'll see if I can find them when I get to work today.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 3, 2016)

i read this online and thought my fellow PAs would be interest to read  this ..


*Is your oatmeal killing you? *
*Quaker Oats is sued for $5million following claims WEED KILLER is used in production*

*Lewis Daly from Brooklyn, New York, has filed a lawsuit against the firm*
*Claims their advertising is 'false, deceptive and misleading'*
*He says the carcinogenic substance, glyphosate, is used to grow the oats *
*It is a herbicide the World Health Organization declared was 'probably carcinogenic to humans' in 2015*
*It has been linked to a number of cancers, including breast, thyroid, kindey, pancreas, liver, bladder and myeloid leukaemia *

Quaker Oats is being sued for $5million by a man who claims they use a dangerous weed killer during production.

Lewis Daly from Brooklyn, New York, has filed a lawsuit against the company, saying their advertising is 'false, deceptive and misleading'.

He says the carcinogenic substance, glyphosate, is used to grow the oats and is sprayed on them during harvest.

The chemical, he says, undermines the Chicago-based firm's claim their products are '100 per cent Natural, the New York Post reports.


Glyphosate is a widely used herbicide which the World Health Organization declared as 'probably carcinogenic to humans' in 2015.

It has been linked to a number of cancers, including breast, thyroid, kidney, pancreas, liver, bladder and myeloid leukaemia. 

As well as using the chemical as a weedkiller in growing the oats, more 'is sprayed on the oats as a drying agent shortly before harvest,' claims Daly in his Brooklyn federal court lawsuit. 

In April, a new series of tests by the Alliance for Natural Health-USA has revealed popular breakfast foods including eggs, bagels, wholewheat bread and coffee creamers include 'alarming' levels of a widely-used agricultural herbicide.

Ten of the 24 foods - both organic and regular - tested contained traceable levels of glyphosate.

It is the active ingredient in the world's most widely used herbicide, Roundup, developed by Monsanto and first released in 1974.

Increasing scientific studies point to glyphosate residues being ubiquitous in the environment, raising fears it could be common in foods. 

Glyphosate and its analogs are known endocrine disrupters for humans.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 4, 2016)

While it is true there was glyphosate in the Oats it was at 1/30 the accepted level for the product.
The lawsuit is say, Quaker said it was 100% natural so we want money but we all know the rules for natural and organic are tricky at best.
And besides,


> The tests found glyphosate on Quaker Oats products at a level of 1.18 parts per million, which is about 4 percent of the 30 parts per million allowed on cereal grains by the EPA.




S0 if you get someone whining at you about Quaker Oats, I'm sorry but it's not dangerous.
This is just a legal maneuver.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 4, 2016)

I wasn't able to find the numbers. :/ If you haven't found them by the time I see him again, I'll ask my buddy in Meat if he happens to know them.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2016)

Who else got this


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 4, 2016)

We've had a banana rack for a while. It gets used for organic bananas only.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2016)

noooo i don't want this !!  i sure hope it doesn't make it to my store.


----------



## DoWork (May 4, 2016)

I'm fond of the organic banana rack. We sell more organic bananas because of it. It also helps keep jackasses from confusing the two and misplacing organics.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 5, 2016)

Day 4 of them resetting the freezers. Total mess. 1-2 ppl only working on it each day


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2016)

Yikes

We're done with both freezer and meat. Took two days


----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Day 4 of them resetting the freezers. Total mess. 1-2 ppl only working on it each day


Mine all 4 aisle and back wall was set and half pushed in 1 day. Rest was pushed next day while they set bacon lunch meat lunables  we PAs set the fresh meat and the bunker which is now all fresh chicken 14 different dcpis in one side of the bunker


----------



## Produce Queen (May 5, 2016)

So POG still didn't finish the freezer reset. 
This has made pushing the food truck Tues and today a pain in the ass and my BR freezer is a mess right now.  I do not understand why this is a 5 day reset.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So POG still didn't finish the freezer reset.
> This has made pushing the food truck Tues and today a pain in the ass and my BR freezer is a mess right now.  I do not understand why this is a 5 day reset.


i feel sad for you  .. if I could id come and just do it all myself, we only had 3 pog TMs work 2 days and they got it all done, pushed and still did lunch meat, lunchables, bacon.


----------



## SFSFun (May 5, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i read this online and thought my fellow PAs would be interest to read  this ..
> 
> 
> *Is your oatmeal killing you? *
> ...


Wow that is some serious clickbait right there. Makes it sound like Quaker is mixing the oats with poison during production.

Glyphosate is a common pesticide designed by the biggest agriculture company in the world and used in pretty much every type of crop around the globe since the 1970s.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 5, 2016)

So the freezer reset is done. I think the guests would appreciate someone fixing the signage. We were pushing truck and it took a little bit to figure out what was where. We couldn't even get the truck pushed much less fix the signs.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 5, 2016)

I had to backstock 5 full vehicles of product in the freezer the other night because of this damn reset. By the time I was done, I felt like Joan Rivers in this commercial.



oath2order said:


> Who else got this



We have two. My STL and ETLs seem to be more concerned about making sure they're both full than giving the one market closer enough time to zone all of market.


----------



## Brewhaha (May 8, 2016)

Set the meat bunker yesterday. So many hotdogs. How are team members supposed to know what goes where in the bunker if it isnt a basic set up (they dont have the POG images with them)?


----------



## Greenandred (May 9, 2016)

I set it today.  There was too much product and not enough room.  The pog asked for 4 facings of wieners when there was barely room for one.  Also no room for hamburger sliders.


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2016)

Brewhaha said:


> Set the meat bunker yesterday. So many hotdogs. How are team members supposed to know what goes where in the bunker if it isnt a basic set up (they dont have the POG images with them)?


I redid the chicken side when i put out the dividers...had to double a mp big pack to make it fit.  Took a look at the promo bunker and just walked away.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 9, 2016)

Did ours today. Decided not to put the ribs in. Still too crowded.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2016)

Yeah ours looks over crowded and a mess.


----------



## DoWork (May 10, 2016)

Truck came after I left. Some dumbass unwrapped the bananas and put them in the cooler. Fuck you.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Truck came after I left. Some dumbass unwrapped the bananas and put them in the cooler. Fuck you.


What. ??? My banana pallet is always on the salesfloor when I come in at 6 am sometimes cloak of darkness is covering them sometimes not.  My truck usually arrived around 3 to 5 am.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2016)

the FDA is at it again ... government people do not know what to do or even how to work ...


FDA to Re-Evaluate Definition of 'Healthy'

The Food and Drug Administration will re-evaluate its definition of "healthy," which could eventually upend how a range of foods are marketed.

An FDA spokeswoman, Lauren Kotwicki, said in an email Tuesday that that the agency believes "now is an opportune time to re-evaluate the regulations concerning nutrition content claims, generally, including the term 'healthy," in light of evolving research. The agency plans to solicit public comment on the matter "in the near future."

The FDA currently allows use of the term "healthy" on packaging only when products meet certain nutrient criteria. Last year, it told the maker of Kind fruit-and-nut bars that the company's products should not be called healthy because of their saturated fat levels.

Kind then sought a re-evaluation of the term's definition from the FDA, noting the fat in its bars comes from nuts.

Kind noted the FDA's rule prevents avocados and salmon from being labeled healthy, while allowing the term for fat-free puddings and sugary cereals.





this is so fucked !!!!


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2016)

Closing shift. Got to do pfresh

Opener is gonna have a nice shift. Culled meat and produce, any fill is done by the truck being pushed tomorrow morning. No milk in back, bakery is full. Freezers pulled forward. They better do the damn midday CAFs


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2016)

No this frozen clearance will not sell. It never sells


----------



## Produce Queen (May 11, 2016)

oath2order said:


> No this frozen clearance will not sell. It never sells


Sold like crazy at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2016)

oh my oh my what is this ???

sure hope not at my store , they are still the same DCPI !!






read the article here:

Target wants to know how you think about groceries

aint nobody got time for this, just TPC !!


----------



## signingminion (May 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> oh my oh my what is this ???
> 
> sure hope not at my store , they are still the same DCPI !!
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of ways time and money...why not just ask us about what guests want?


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2016)

Spent most my shift getting missing dividers up on back wall of juices, mostly Starbucks stuff cause the damn vendor doesn't push them. Also put a bunch of his shit in the back because he doesn't seem to understand GIVE ME MY STARBUCKS REFRESHERS. MIDDLE CLASS WHITE WOMEN KEEP NAGGING ME ABOUT THEM


----------



## DoWork (May 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> oh my oh my what is this ???
> 
> sure hope not at my store , they are still the same DCPI !!
> 
> ...



What I've learned: people know fuck all about produce. Thumping melons. Smelling pineapples. They can't tell the difference between a strawberry that's 3 days 'older' than the next.

Besides, if I were shopping, and a price of older strawberries was 20% cheaper than the fresh strawberries, I'd pick the fresh ones. 50 cents is not going to make or break people who buy fruit at Target.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2016)

So they do research in the Freezers today, as told by the ETL !!!  we still have 1/2 pallet in freezer from Tuesdays truck and 4 MASSIVE metros, pulls, 2 from Tuesday and 2 from Today Wednesday.

Does it make sense to do research and create another massive metro pull that NOOOO one has time to push.

All  I wish that Pfresh would get 4 to 5 TMs to push a 1,000 piece truck 4 days a week, is that asking for to much ???
We have been getting 3 TMs top to push out 1,000 piece trucks !!  This does NOT get done and we have to smart huddle almost every day, other TMs threw out the store are getting sick of pushing pfresh all the time.  Why oh why can't they see we need more TMs on the truck days.

that's my rant for today.


----------



## WinterRose (May 17, 2016)

I think they can do research if they take note of the on-hands count. If it's a lot, then it means that you have them but they may in the back not located or somewhere else. I could be wrong.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 17, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So they do research in the Freezers today, as told by the ETL !!!  we still have 1/2 pallet in freezer from Tuesdays truck and 4 MASSIVE metros, pulls, 2 from Tuesday and 2 from Today Wednesday.
> 
> Does it make sense to do research and create another massive metro pull that NOOOO one has time to push.
> 
> ...



Only 3 TMs for 1000 piece truck O_O.  Even in an 8 hour shift that might not be enough to push all of it out let alone backstock any of it.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Only 3 TMs for 1000 piece truck O_O.  Even in an 8 hour shift that might not be enough to push all of it out let alone backstock any of it.


2 were 7 hrs and 1 was 5.5 hrs.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So they do research in the Freezers today, as told by the ETL !!!  we still have 1/2 pallet in freezer from Tuesdays truck and 4 MASSIVE metros, pulls, 2 from Tuesday and 2 from Today Wednesday.
> 
> Does it make sense to do research and create another massive metro pull that NOOOO one has time to push.
> 
> ...



Why the hell would you shoot research when there's unworked product sitting on pallets in the freezer? That shit needs to be pushed.



Shirohime said:


> I think they can do research if they take note of the on-hands count. If it's a lot, then it means that you have them but they may in the back not located or somewhere else. I could be wrong.



If they insist on filling the floor via batches rather than pushing the unworked product, they'd be better off shooting item fill/EXFs so as to avoid screwing up the on-hand counts. But still, they need to push the pallets before they do anything else with the freezer.


----------



## pfreshmaid (May 17, 2016)

What does SDA mean??


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2016)

pfreshmaid said:


> What does SDA mean??



Suspect Date Audit.


----------



## pfreshmaid (May 17, 2016)

Which means?? Sorry, for the questions I'm new to Pfresh!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2016)

pfreshmaid said:


> Which means?? Sorry, for the questions I'm new to Pfresh!!


Sda are used on food products that are dated in the backroom or sales floor.
Welcome!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2016)

pfreshmaid said:


> Which means?? Sorry, for the questions I'm new to Pfresh!!


Here is a link to our guides:
https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/p-fresh.28/


----------



## pfreshmaid (May 17, 2016)

So basically just checking dates in the backroom too?? Along with in Pfresh?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2016)

pfreshmaid said:


> So basically just checking dates in the backroom too?? Along with in Pfresh?


Yes.


----------



## pfreshmaid (May 17, 2016)

Got it!! Thank you so much! And thanks for the link!!


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2016)

pfreshmaid said:


> Which means?? Sorry, for the questions I'm new to Pfresh!!



When an item's expiration date is coming up soon, you enter it into the SDA as a short date. When that date arrives, the daily SDA sends you to all locations on the sales floor and in the backroom containing that DPCI, and you check to make sure all expiring product gets pulled.


----------



## WinterRose (May 18, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Why the hell would you shoot research when there's unworked product sitting on pallets in the freezer? That shit needs to be pushed.
> 
> 
> 
> If they insist on filling the floor via batches rather than pushing the unworked product, they'd be better off shooting item fill/EXFs so as to avoid screwing up the on-hand counts. But still, they need to push the pallets before they do anything else with the freezer.



I agree with you, they need to be pushed. I just meant that if you have to do research, you can just zero out all the items with 3 zeroes (o OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back) or those with small OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back. Not with 25 OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back. I was also told it depends on how many on hands and how much. If the OH is 25, but the price is $2.00, then I can zero it out.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 18, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> I agree with you, they need to be pushed. I just meant that if you have to do research, you can just zero out all the items with 3 zeroes (o OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back) or those with small OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back. Not with 25 OH, 0 on the floor and 0 at the back. I was also told it depends on how many on hands and how much. If the OH is 25, but the price is $2.00, then I can zero it out.



Are you talking about avoiding drastic count changes? In a situation like above, it would almost be better to make the drastic count change and bring it to the attention of your leadership and/or AP so they know there's a problem, but that's assuming that someone actually works the drastic count report. Then again, ASANTS.


----------



## WinterRose (May 18, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Are you talking about avoiding drastic count changes? In a situation like above, it would almost be better to make the drastic count change and bring it to the attention of your leadership and/or AP so they know there's a problem, but that's assuming that someone actually works the drastic count report. Then again, ASANTS.



True and we do, but we look for it first before doing that. Leadership is alerted and the TL and or ETL helps in looking for them.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2016)

Oh look we have to scan everything fucking rib individually that my CTL continues to obsessively order because she's under some idiotic impression that they sell


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2016)

Nectarines are in the ad next week and still cannot order them. 
Also Sunday snd Monday only 10.00 gift card when spend 50.00 in food.


----------



## DoWork (May 23, 2016)

We've been getting nectarines in, but can't order them. I expect a push of 30 very ripe cases on Friday or Saturday.

Organic berries are ordered but never received. I have guests who buy two or three packs of each on weekends yet I can't give them what they want so they go to whole foods, causing our numbers to drop down because they're the same people who buy a ton of organic salads.

Cantaloupes look like giant, dirty golf balls. (QMOS immediately)

Romas come in that could only be sold that day. Same with beefsteaks. Don't get me started on this heirloom loss you're forcing on us.

Juices are very light despite accurate counts.

Bagged carrots are coming in very short dated.

Watermelons aren't selling too well. Not ordering them, but I have two pallets on the floor and three more in the back all packed full.

But hey, at least we can get good looking bulk bok choy in. I've donated 8 cases. One comes each truck.

Fuck you, supply chain.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 23, 2016)

Anyone else having a problem with kids picking up and either accidentally dropping watermelons or just straight up throwing them on the floor? It's a little ridiculous.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Anyone else having a problem with kids picking up and either accidentally dropping watermelons or just straight up throwing them on the floor? It's a little ridiculous.


Not yet but thanks for the warning must be like the milk toss about a year ago  maybe one of their friends films it for YouTube


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 24, 2016)

DoWork said:


> We've been getting nectarines in, but can't order them. I expect a push of 30 very ripe cases on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Organic berries are ordered but never received. I have guests who buy two or three packs of each on weekends yet I can't give them what they want so they go to whole foods, causing our numbers to drop down because they're the same people who buy a ton of organic salads.
> 
> ...


Don't Forget the shitty onions that have been sitting in the FDC for months and only get thrown away if they send them to a target.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Not yet but thanks for the warning must be like the milk toss about a year ago  maybe one of their friends films it for YouTube


From the couple times I've seen it, it's kids 12 and younger who are either brats or just really excited and want a watermelon. Inattentive and just bad parents are the problem this time around, I think. I really hope it doesn't show up on YouTube...


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2016)

"I didn't order the ribs they were here last year"

bitch if they were here last year they would have had the sticker from the February inventory.

ugh whatever we got out last night with no audits on inventory.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2016)

why can't my fellow PA zone and get reshop out the pfresh valley, push bananas, berries and zone the milk, salads, wtf does he do all day ??


----------



## Produceprincess (May 24, 2016)

Pfresh day 1 on my own. Holy shit balls I feel like I just ran an 8 HR ER triage shift. Any pointers and tips to throw my way  would be greatly appreciated. I'm in a ULV store, only PA (myself) no closer mon-thurs. Truck arrives at 6am on the dot MWF, usually 150-250 pieces. HALP me please!!! 


-Jesus take the wheel-


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> Pfresh day 1 on my own. Holy shit balls I feel like I just ran an 8 HR ER triage shift. Any pointers and tips to throw my way  would be greatly appreciated. I'm in a ULV store, only PA (myself) no closer mon-thurs. Truck arrives at 6am on the dot MWF, usually 150-250 pieces. HALP me please!!!
> 
> 
> -Jesus take the wheel-


Breath.  Remember you are not a super hero. It gets easier once you get a pattern down.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 25, 2016)

Easy pease with 150 to 250 pieces I can do that in about 2 hrs. Get the most done by the time the store opens save your break till 9 am. Fresh and full by 9 am. Don't forget to fill milk lol. Oh and don't go to huddle it's a waste of time.


----------



## SFSFun (May 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Easy pease with 150 to 250 pieces I can do that in about 2 hrs. Get the most done by the time the store opens save your break till 9 am. Fresh and full by 9 am. Don't forget to fill milk lol. Oh and don't go to huddle it's a waste of time.


Our CTL makes sure to pull the milk out right before huddle. "Oh sorry I forgot and I have a pallet of milk on the floor right now."


----------



## signingminion (May 25, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our CTL makes sure to pull the milk out right before huddle. "Oh sorry I forgot and I have a pallet of milk on the floor right now."


That would last two days at my store.  Everyone comes to huddle unless excused for serious projects.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 25, 2016)

signingminion said:


> That would last two days at my store.  Everyone comes to huddle unless excused for serious projects.


They used to have huddles in produce in the morning to include Deli, but I don't think that's happened in at least a year now. I haven't actually participated in a huddle since transferring to Deli, nor have I heard an announcement for one over the walkie.
I really wish they'd bring back the Table Talkers so I'd actually know what's happening in my store.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our CTL makes sure to pull the milk out right before huddle. "Oh sorry I forgot and I have a pallet of milk on the floor right now."



did that today


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2016)

Ah a closing shift in dry aka "spend half the shift putting dividers on back wall drinks and crackers"

Drinks finally got done today


----------



## Fosny (May 26, 2016)

Had a 3-11:30pm shift today for the truck, HR called me to tell they were cutting hours now I go in at 7:30-11:30 whoho!


----------



## Firefox (May 26, 2016)

Whoever unloaded the C&S truck last night fucked up bad, apparently. They left four pallets of dairy/meat by the line for over 4 hours. Needless to say, when our Consumables Sr. TL found them when he came in, he was absolutely fucking livid.


----------



## signingminion (May 26, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Whoever unloaded the C&S truck last night fucked up bad, apparently. They left four pallets of dairy/meat by the line for over 4 hours. Needless to say, when our Consumables Sr. TL found them when he came in, he was absolutely fucking livid.


I had my ctl (a srtl) leave a small skid of frozen in steel where bulk water goes...for six hours.  It only had starbucks pastries and market bakery stuff on it.  I brought home so many cake pops...


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I had my ctl (a srtl) leave a small skid of frozen in steel where bulk water goes...for six hours.  It only had starbucks pastries and market bakery stuff on it.  I brought home so many cake pops...



At least you can put that Market Pantry bakery shit on an endcap and TPC it to hell


----------



## signingminion (May 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> At least you can put that Market Pantry bakery shit on an endcap and TPC it to hell


Filed the table,  an endcap,  plus half of savor spot.


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Filed the table,  an endcap,  plus half of savor spot.



what the hell is savor spot


----------



## pfreshdude (May 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> what the hell is savor spot



The consumables spot by CSPOT or see spot save...whatever its freaking called now.


----------



## signingminion (May 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> what the hell is savor spot


The aisle that runs on the outside edge of Bullseyes playground.  For me it's  x5, x1-4 are the $1, $3, $5 section.  X5 is vendor or regular consumable stuff.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 27, 2016)

signingminion said:


> The aisle that runs on the outside edge of Bullseyes playground.  For me it's  x5, x1-4 are the $1, $3, $5 section.  X5 is vendor or regular consumable stuff.



This. My GSTL will sometimes put sales planner merchandise there if it doesn't fit on the lanes, but usually it's vendor product or seasonally popular grocery items.


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2016)

Two more carts of bakery that'll just sit in the dry room since backroom is incapable of doing their fucking job


----------



## Fosny (May 31, 2016)

Food ave: "P-fresh switch to three"
-switches-
Food ave: "Heyhas the truck came yet?"
Fosny: "Yeah we have some pizza boxes and stuff ready for you guys"
Food ave: "Copy, but we need stuff from the frozen pallet so we can make pizzas!!!"
Fosny: "Okay there is some stuff on the top of the pallet for you guys grab what you can"
-destroys middle of the pallet-

Save to say when we broke the pallet it still stayed intact


----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2016)

Fosny said:


> View attachment 2200 Food ave: "P-fresh switch to three"
> -switches-
> Food ave: "Heyhas the truck came yet?"
> Fosny: "Yeah we have some pizza boxes and stuff ready for you guys"
> ...


Hope that pallet wasn't sitting in the backroom more that 30 minutes.

Edit I can see your store number lol
You are on the west coast


----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2016)

Does anyone know if there was a redwire about the half gallon horizon milks ??
We have 8 different dcpi and 6 of them are "out of stock". Are yours low or empty too ??


----------



## Yetive (May 31, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Does anyone know if there was a redwire about the half gallon horizon milks ??
> We have 8 different dcpi and 6 of them are "out of stock". Are yours low or empty too ??


I don't see one.


----------



## WinterRose (May 31, 2016)

Fosny said:


> View attachment 2200 Food ave: "P-fresh switch to three"
> -switches-
> Food ave: "Heyhas the truck came yet?"
> Fosny: "Yeah we have some pizza boxes and stuff ready for you guys"
> ...



You are lucky. One time, the Food Ave TL took what was theirs in the middle of a McClane pallet, destroyed the wrapper, the  pallet cumbled down and he left it like that.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 31, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Does anyone know if there was a redwire about the half gallon horizon milks ??
> We have 8 different dcpi and 6 of them are "out of stock". Are yours low or empty too ??


Mine have low instocks too. I haven't seen anything on redwire. 
Did you have a shit ton of cuts on your order today? 68% fill rate. FDC 3880 you are a failure.


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (May 31, 2016)

Wow. 

Promoted to PA and just WOW!

I am responsible for so much.

I am looking for any and all tips and tricks. Its just my TL and I switching between opening and mid-shifts.

Between leftover Truck push. Milk Order. Pfresh Order. That whole Market reset (Terrible execution in my store)

Does it ever get better?


----------



## Produce Queen (May 31, 2016)

It is a lot to be responsible for. Many stores do a horrible job. But if you're passionate about it and game for hard work, it can be really great. OWN IT!!! I run it like it's my own business within a business. All the details matter. Manage your inventory. Keep it fresh and full. People want to choose between 12 heads of lettuce, not 2. 
There's a ton of tips in this thread plus there are quite a few hard working PA's on here and we are happy to answer questions. 
Put on your roller skates and go!!!!


----------



## pfreshdude (May 31, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Wow.
> 
> Promoted to PA and just WOW!
> 
> ...



To answer your question


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2016)

Our guides under pfresh have some info too.


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 1, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Wow.
> 
> Promoted to PA and just WOW!
> 
> ...



Being a PA is not for everyone. We've had 3 people get moved to PA and they've all quit because it was too much. It's helpful to have good communication between fellow PA's. Also don't kill yourself over there! If something that was on your agenda didn't get done, don't sweat it! What really helps me is assigning time values to your tasks. Set alarms via your mydevice and try to get things done before the alarm goes off. You'll be amazed how much more you get done when you plan out your duties. My job at Whole Foods which was basically a PA was much more difficult than Target. I had to break down pallets, keep the entire department looking PERFECT at all times (faced and full 100%) while answering a plethora of calls and customers needing help. With the skills I learned at WF it makes Target a breeze. Feel free to PM me if you need any more advice ^_^


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 1, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> Being a PA is not for everyone. We've had 3 people get moved to PA and they've all quit because it was too much. It's helpful to have good communication between fellow PA's. Also don't kill yourself over there! If something that was on your agenda didn't get done, don't sweat it! What really helps me is assigning time values to your tasks. Set alarms via your mydevice and try to get things done before the alarm goes off. You'll be amazed how much more you get done when you plan out your duties. My job at Whole Foods which was basically a PA was much more difficult than Target. I had to break down pallets, keep the entire department looking PERFECT at all times (faced and full 100%) while answering a plethora of calls and customers needing help. With the skills I learned at WF it makes Target a breeze. Feel free to PM me if you need any more advice ^_^



Well said..the only gripe I have about Pfresh is they dont give us the hours we are SUPPOSED to be getting and ALLOCATED by HQ.  I never have time for cleaning and it really sucks but other things are more important and have to get done


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2016)

we had the smallest truck in about 1 year today...  about 500 piece truck normal Wednesday is about 900 pieces.

today we had 100 Dairy, 300 Produce (cuts too), 100 Freezer. 
that's it very small FDC truck, we got the entire truck done in record time  6 AM to 10 AM, along with 4 auto caf metros to push.


----------



## Pilly18 (Jun 1, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> we had the smallest truck in about 1 year today...  about 500 piece truck normal Wednesday is about 900 pieces.
> 
> today we had 100 Dairy, 300 Produce (cuts too), 100 Freezer.
> that's it very small FDC truck, we got the entire truck done in record time  6 AM to 10 AM, along with 4 auto caf metros to push.



We went from the biggest fdc truck ever to one of the smallest. 1500 on Sunday of Memorial Day weekend. Tuesday was 450 (plus inventory later that night). Tomorrow is 650. Our trucks are typically 800-1100. Sunday was a nightmare, we received no additional help. We can usually finish 1000 pieces no problem, backstock and everything. Glad to see these smaller trucks, just for my sanity.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 1, 2016)

Our c&s didn't get here Tues,  didn't show up till almost 11am (normally here by 9am)today.  Some problem at the warehouse...wondering if they were waiting on deliveries if there were too many cuts.


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 2, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> we had the smallest truck in about 1 year today...  about 500 piece truck normal Wednesday is about 900 pieces.
> 
> today we had 100 Dairy, 300 Produce (cuts too), 100 Freezer.
> that's it very small FDC truck, we got the entire truck done in record time  6 AM to 10 AM, along with 4 auto caf metros to push.


yup, truck was extremely small today too. My pulls were like a box or two per food room


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you guys for your support.

How many of you locate your cases in produce and meat? Spoke to a few TLs and ETLs at other stores that I know and they dont locate in those coolers...

Yup can also agree with that super small Wednesday truck. Seems like tons and tons of cuts at the FDC. Must've got cleared out from Memorial Day.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2016)

We locate everything at both PFresh stores I've worked at.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Only things non located are bananas, salads , berries (  too many), grapes.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jun 2, 2016)

I work a a ULV store and we don't locate bakery /produce/meat ; only dairy and freezer Are located. It's small enough that I can manage it myself


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2016)

We locate everything except bananas, bulk frozen meat (i.e. turkeys), and vendor items. Our produce and dairy coolers have multiple pallet drop locations, so we use those as needed for berries, melons, eggs, etc.

We stopped locating bagged salads and cut veggies for a week or so a few months ago, but RedWire said to start locating them again.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think anything is located in produce, bakery, deli, or meat in my store.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 2, 2016)

I stopped locating any of my fresh meats awhile ago but I do locate my lunch meats and frozen meats. Though I question why I bother, since they never pull what we need. And they pull the stuff I backstcok in the morning. I usually purge all location once a week to ensure it all gets out. Might just forget locating it all together pretty soon.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 3, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I stopped locating any of my fresh meats awhile ago but I do locate my lunch meats and frozen meats. Though I question why I bother, since they never pull what we need. And they pull the stuff I backstcok in the morning. I usually purge all location once a week to ensure it all gets out. Might just forget locating it all together pretty soon.


Capacities for meat have to be changed whenever it gets set as it'll always be wrong.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Wow.
> 
> Promoted to PA and just WOW!
> 
> ...



Alrighty, let's first start off with your store. I take it you're just a Pfresh store? What are your average hours each week and hours per shift? How often is your TL in Pfresh and you have no other PAs, correct?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2016)

The POG with vegetables.

I have always complained that the shelf needed to be moved higher for the carrots and the sugar snap peas (tall bag) because it was too cramped. And the same for the cucumber shelf and pepper shelf.

Today I realized "oh right. I can actually move the shelves."


----------



## brizzy93 (Jun 4, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> How many of you locate your cases in produce and meat? Spoke to a few TLs and ETLs at other stores that I know and they dont locate in those coolers...
> 
> Yup can also agree with that super small Wednesday truck. Seems like tons and tons of cuts at the FDC. Must've got cleared out from Memorial Day.


As of right now, we got most of the truck done today and not much is left over. But my ETL HL is trying to get p-fresh back on track. Hardly anything ever gets monarched and backstocked. None of the PAs think it's their responsibility to shoot any EXFs. Product fresh off the truck gets pushed first and older backstock sits in the boxes to expire. One PA flexes like mad and never FIFO's. ETL had me 4x4 yogurt, and another TM 4x4 the dairy/deli aisles. She even left a sign over the time clock telling them *NOT TO FLEX *and one actually did and ETL was suuuuuuuuper pissed. Our p-fresh traffic should die down soon. A lot of grocery stores have closed and our sales picked up majorly. A supermarket behind my store should be opening up next week.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, that's surprising that you guys have to FIFO.

Outs are very rare for my store mostly because everything is almost always in the right spot. At least in everything minus frozen.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jun 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Wow, that's surprising that you guys have to FIFO.
> 
> Outs are very rare for my store mostly because everything is almost always in the right spot. At least in everything minus frozen.


Everything gets so over flexed and packed out so no one pulls any to check dates. More get piled on the front. Even just today, I pulled a whole cart of raw meat out of the coolers that expired yesterday/today. It gets hidden behind newer product. It's really annoying. 

and the counts. THE COUNTS ARE SO OFF ITS INSANE


----------



## Asuras (Jun 4, 2016)

Like I mentioned earlier, I only locate my lunch meats and frozen. But my fresh meats (chicken, ground beef, hamburger patties, steaks, pork, etc...) I don't locate. I honestly haven't notice any effect from locating and not locating. The same amount still come and always low on many items across the board regardless if they were located. Do you guys think locating my fresh meats have any effect on anything? My team knows where everything are and just pull when we need it on the floor. But if someone outside the department tries to check with the mydevice, it would read 0 (again only for fresh meats).

I was thinking of stop locating lunch meats and frozen as well. Like I said my team and I have to purge it once a week to ensure things go out. Going through and updating capacity as I see it.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2016)

Opening today has gone very very well. All milk is pushed, produce table is full, front end banana rack and bins are full, area is zoned, bakery is full, meat and salads are all pushed.

Something is going to go wrong. I can sense it. I can safely conclude that we will lose power today from storms


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jun 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty, let's first start off with your store. I take it you're just a Pfresh store? What are your average hours each week and hours per shift? How often is your TL in Pfresh and you have no other PAs, correct?



A normal shift that I have is 6am - 2pm

Truck team comes in staggered after 8am with our trucks usually coming in at 7am-ish. They each have 5 hours to zone-push-backstock their area. Usually have 2 people in each cooler. 2 Dairy - 2 Frozen and 1 peron in Meat and 1 in Produce and I usually float between produce and meat.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2016)

Nothing went wrong today


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Nothing went wrong today



Only thing at my store that "went wrong" is that C&S didnt show up the whole time I was there and still wasnt there when our C&S push team came in so...not sure what they are going to do about that...probably send them home if they want and they will push after flow tommorow


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Nothing went wrong today


You.. get outta here with yo fairy tale.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2016)

All of freezer is backstocked finally let's see how long this lasts


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 7, 2016)

oath2order said:


> All of freezer is backstocked finally let's see how long this lasts



This time of year, I'll gladly backstock the freezer if time allows.


----------



## glo (Jun 7, 2016)

Flexing in the coolers should only be happening if there's too much of one product and it's been TPC'd or the product for the intended location is out and not expected to arrive with the next truck. Flip labels should also be mandatory. As for the backroom, I think that LOCUing a section of produce the night before the truck or with autofills really helps to keep the back accurate and free of bad product.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2016)

on non truck days we push to the floor, as much out of the ambient, meat and produce cooler as we can, subt and create exp batches.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 7, 2016)

Non truck days? We don't have one of those any more


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Non truck days? We don't have one of those any more


well, how about days that the truck is not scheduled to arrive. "ALL" days are truck push days when not finished.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 7, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> well, how about days that the truck is not scheduled to arrive. "ALL" days are truck push days when not finished.


My store gets a food truck every day of the week.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 7, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> My store gets a food truck every day of the week.



Same. Sucks some serious balls.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 7, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Same. Sucks some serious balls.


I hate that we get NO chance to catch up on the truck when we suddenly get a bunch of stuff dumped on us. No hours to spare and our current ETL is always too busy to even offer to help.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2016)

I got a mid shift today that lasted until 8:30PM

so basically I just zoned everything and then from like 7:30 to 8:30 I culled the stuff for the morning and filled the floor so much that I'll have a nice easy opening tomorrow 

it's going so nice for me.

something bad is going to happen.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 8, 2016)

Do you guys have any way to catch up on the freezers? Our freezer is completely backed to the brim with tubs and 3-tiers and the only way we have room is if our bread tub get pushed and then finally have room for one more back stock tub.

My CTL is giving some of our hours to our LOG-ETL so she can get back room to back stock but it's getting no where.
We rarely have down time to back stock ourselves so I was wondering if I can suggest anything to my CTL to help us out besides leaving the freezer door open overnight and making room


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 8, 2016)

glo said:


> As for the backroom, I think that LOCUing a section of produce the night before the truck or with autofills really helps to keep the back accurate and free of bad product.



We don't usually have time to purge the coolers, but we try to drop manuals the night before a FDC truck to get more product out.



Fosny said:


> Do you guys have any way to catch up on the freezers? Our freezer is completely backed to the brim with tubs and 3-tiers and the only way we have room is if our bread tub get pushed and then finally have room for one more back stock tub.
> 
> My CTL is giving some of our hours to our LOG-ETL so she can get back room to back stock but it's getting no where.
> We rarely have down time to back stock ourselves so I was wondering if I can suggest anything to my CTL to help us out besides leaving the freezer door open overnight and making room



If you don't have time to backstock the product, you don't have time to QMOS it either. 

If there's that much product waiting to be backstocked, it probably needs to be re-pushed first. Unless your exempt leaders are willing to add hours, they're gonna have to put on coats and gloves and do it themselves. Either that or smart huddle, which means other workcenters lose time to get their own work done.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Smart huddle for about 30 minutes every morning for a week or until it is finished.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 8, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> We don't usually have time to purge the coolers, but we try to drop manuals the night before a FDC truck to get more product out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The system will probably pull it all right back out again, especially if you have instocks scanning.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 8, 2016)

These are all great ideas but with the hours we have right now, we only have one opener in consumables one hardlines maybe 2 soft lines and flow leaves at 8 so the smart huddle is out of the picture atm


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 9, 2016)

Fosny said:


> These are all great ideas but with the hours we have right now, we only have one opener in consumables one hardlines maybe 2 soft lines and flow leaves at 8 so the smart huddle is out of the picture atm



Our morning huddles usually consist of 1 Instocks TM, 4 or so plano TMs, 1 signing TM, 1VML, 1-2 Pricing TMS, 1 PA, 1 Fitting Room Operator, 1 LOD, and then any ETLs or TLs that are able to attend.  EVERYONE is expected to be there and has to do it.  It almost always consists of either doing reshop in hardlines or working out several Z racks in softlines in ready to wear.

Our electronics on the newest schedules comes in at 9 but they were coming in at 11 or so for months.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 9, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Do you guys have any way to catch up on the freezers? Our freezer is completely backed to the brim with tubs and 3-tiers and the only way we have room is if our bread tub get pushed and then finally have room for one more back stock tub.
> 
> My CTL is giving some of our hours to our LOG-ETL so she can get back room to back stock but it's getting no where.
> We rarely have down time to back stock ourselves so I was wondering if I can suggest anything to my CTL to help us out besides leaving the freezer door open overnight and making room



or doing nothing and seeing what the LOG-ETL does when pulls can't be pulled or C&S/FDC doesn't fit in the freezer.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 9, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> or doing nothing and seeing what the LOG-ETL does when pulls can't be pulled or C&S/FDC doesn't fit in the freezer.




The back room team doesn't pull batches in the freezer because there is no room. And when one of them is brave enough to get a pull, they have the nerve to put the pull items on top of a tub of back stock and switch the clip from backstock to pull


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2016)

Fosny said:


> The back room team doesn't pull batches in the freezer because there is no room. And when one of them is brave enough to get a pull, they have the nerve to put the pull items on top of a tub of back stock and switch the clip from backstock to pull



I mean, if you get to the point where you have that much backstock some or most of that back stock will end up being pushed


----------



## Fosny (Jun 9, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I mean, if you get to the point where you have that much backstock some or most of that back stock will end up being pushed




We hardly have to time to catch up so we just push frozen off the truck before we push the backstock :/


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 11, 2016)

thought my fellow PAs would get a laugh out of this ...


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2016)

FDC, send me one more case of corn or 1lb peppers. Fucka youuu


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 11, 2016)

STL wanted me to set Yummy Spoonfuls frozen baby food endcap.  We did not have all of the product so I had to fake it out.  This will create one less freezer planogram to set on a permanent basis.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> STL wanted me to set Yummy Spoonfuls frozen baby food endcap.  We did not have all of the product so I had to fake it out.  This will create one less freezer planogram to set on a permanent basis.



Is this just set permanetly on one of the freezer ends or are they installing some sort of freezer endcap in infants?  I ask because in our pet section we have a refrigerated endcap that was installed


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 11, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Is this just set permanetly on one of the freezer ends or are they installing some sort of freezer endcap in infants?  I ask because in our pet section we have a refrigerated endcap that was installed


It is taking one half of one of your freezer ends and will come up on the next adjacency as frz perm or something similar. It is all on redwire including three pogs, one of which is yours.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 11, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> thought my fellow PAs would get a laugh out of this ...


Can't wait to see the stupid backlash on Facebook over this...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is taking one half of one of your freezer ends and will come up on the next adjacency as frz perm or something similar. It is all on redwire including three pogs, one of which is yours.



ugh thank god it's in infants i would kill someone.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> ugh thank god it's in infants i would kill someone.


Sadly it isn't a stand alone freezer in infants.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> thought my fellow PAs would get a laugh out of this ...



...................................



If you are going to post spoilers at least warn us to bring pepper.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jun 13, 2016)

Inventory tonight. First time, no idea what I'm doing. Any helpful hints? TIA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> Inventory tonight. First time, no idea what I'm doing. Any helpful hints? TIA


Pfresh Inventory
Consumable inventory
and just search for "TINV" in the search field of this forum to find more.
Qmosqueen


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2016)

AH YES I HAVE A THREE DAY WEEKENE AND COME BACK TO FIND OUT NOBODY DID THE ORDER ON SUNDAY


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2016)

oath2order said:


> AH YES I HAVE A THREE DAY WEEKENE AND COME BACK TO FIND OUT NOBODY DID THE ORDER ON SUNDAY


Less to push and good way to clean out the produce cooler.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 14, 2016)

oath2order said:


> AH YES I HAVE A THREE DAY WEEKENE AND COME BACK TO FIND OUT NOBODY DID THE ORDER ON SUNDAY


I used to love that...they had ONE job.  Asshats.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 14, 2016)

So today we had a mid scheduled yet Mon, Wed & Thurs we have gaps of 2 hours between shifts. Makes zero sense.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So today we had a mid scheduled yet Mon, Wed & Thurs we have gaps of 2 hours between shifts. Makes zero sense.


Small steps in the right direction.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 14, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So today we had a mid scheduled yet Mon, Wed & Thurs we have gaps of 2 hours between shifts. Makes zero sense.


Only 2hrs? we had 5hr gaps for a month after i moved sections...nothing got zoned after morning cull.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 14, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I used to love that...they had ONE job.  Asshats.



I didn't realize there was an order my last week as a PA Lol!. First time I had missed anything in 3 years, but it was because my "partner PA" wrote the holiday schedule down wrong (I should have checked, but at that point I was in full fuck it mode)

Not realizing that there was an extra order, the one I shot was perfect to carry us through anyway.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 14, 2016)

Well my point is why have double coverage on a day it's not necessary when the hours could have been used for the parts of the day we had nobody.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 14, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Well my point is why have double coverage on a day it's not necessary when the hours could have been used for the parts of the day we had nobody.


Cause mytime says so...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2016)

ugh whatever I deepculled yogurt and the front EC of juices


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 14, 2016)

One of my PAs often "forgets" to do the order. And by "forgets," I mean the LOD had him away from market for his entire shift, the closer doesn't know how to order, and the LOD...well, you know.


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 14, 2016)

Came into close tonight and found out that Steritech had been there this morning.  Red all around.  Food service got the bulk of the violations but we got dinged for our dairy cooler cleanliness  and two expired yogurts.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> One of my PAs often "forgets" to do the order. And by "forgets," I mean the LOD had him away from market for his entire shift, the closer doesn't know how to order, and the LOD...well, you know.



How does your pfresh function


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> How does your pfresh function


Great we have 2 Great PA's  and the third well you know, everyone cannot work FAST.  
As for the pfresh team pushing the truck they are slow as molasses but some how get the dairy and freezer done.  
While the PA does Meat, Banana, and all produce pallets, plus specialty milk and regular milk.


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 16, 2016)

Last week my partner PA was on vacation and am off on the day she usually does the order for the weekend.  I had to complete the order a day early as a result, before the next truck was even pushed since both team members working that day were not certified to order.  It was better than no order at all.  It is up to the PA to speak up about the importance of ordering and ensure it gets done.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 16, 2016)

There are certifications? People here just order willy nilly, damn the consequences. It's not like the dc ever gets the orders right, anyway.

"Oh, is that derrick's store? Fuck that guy. Let's send him 13 cases of habernero peppers instead of the blueberries he ordered."

Dicks.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jun 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> AH YES I HAVE A THREE DAY WEEKENE AND COME BACK TO FIND OUT NOBODY DID THE ORDER ON SUNDAY


No one shot the Sunday order at my store either. The PA who was supposed to be here is out for 8 weeks now after breaking two toes with the crown.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 16, 2016)

It has always amazed me that none of the leaders are even knowledgeable about what days the order is placed, let alone how to order. 
How the hell can you manage departments you know nothing about? Truly though the PA's, the good ones, run the show in market. All for $10.50-$12 bucks an hour


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 16, 2016)

DoWork said:


> "Oh, is that derrick's store? Fuck that guy. Let's send him 13 cases of habernero peppers instead of the blueberries he ordered."
> 
> Dicks.


Hahaha! This made me laugh. They sure do fuck it up a lot. 
And why are they always out of the featured produce in the ad? Every damn week. Raspberries on sale? Nope. Don't have any. But here are 6 cases of cherries. Arrrrgh!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> How does your pfresh function



For one thing, it's not every order. Also, my other PA and CTL are a lot better about the order. And my ETL-HL and ETL-Ops intervene if necessary. It's the other ETLs who don't understand market that are the problem.


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone else has shrinkage of like $1500 produce a WEEK? Trying to TPC things shortly going out but the trash bins still keep fillin...


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 17, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> Anyone else has shrinkage of like $1500 produce a WEEK? Trying to TPC things shortly going out but the trash bins still keep fillin...


Sounds like a lot of over ordering. Or your FDC is sending you shit quality items. And for produce you use the coupons.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 17, 2016)

On today's episode of "Why we fifo" our hero does freshness Friday in the cold juice section...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

Geeze.  Fifo problems, or nobody buys juice?


----------



## signingminion (Jun 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Geeze.  Fifo problems, or nobody buys juice?


Both.  Nobody buys the diet iced tea or cranberry juice...nobody fifos the oj or lemonade.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 17, 2016)

This makes me glad that our juice is with the milk and is stocked from inside the dairy cooler...


----------



## glo (Jun 17, 2016)

That frozen baby end. Is the fixture just supposed to sit on an empty shelf?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 17, 2016)

glo said:


> That frozen baby end. Is the fixture just supposed to sit on an empty shelf?


Yes


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 17, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> Anyone else has shrinkage of like $1500 produce a WEEK? Trying to TPC things shortly going out but the trash bins still keep fillin...


Ours is 1500-2000 a week. FDC sends lots of low quality produce. Whole cases have to be thrown out. They keep their numbers looking good by dumping their crap on the stores.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 18, 2016)

Raise your hand if you are tired of the damn leaky ribs. Frickin bloody liners have to be changed all the time.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 18, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Raise your hand if you are tired of the damn leaky ribs. Frickin bloody liners have to be changed all the time.



My solution to that one: don't put out ribs.

Fuck you, FDC. Blue berries so moldy they're white berries. Shame!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 18, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Fuck you, FDC. Blue berries so moldy they're white berries. Shame!


Gross. It's a shame, too, since they're ON SALE. They think they're being smart, but we just QMOS that crap back to the truck.
For a few months, we were getting cheeses that had obviously been frozen at some point (dry and crumbly) so we had to keep QMOSing it back to the truck and ordering more. It was a royal pain because it was one of the cheeses we needed for production.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2016)

signingminion said:


> On today's episode of "Why we fifo" our hero does freshness Friday in the cold juice section...



LOL THAT'S NOTHING

On Tuesday, I had nothing to do, due to the lack of ordering on the previous Sunday. So I deepculled the yogurt.

Imagine a full 3-tier of expired yogurt. Yeah.

Did the same thing later in the week with deli meat and the milk/juice. 



DoWork said:


> My solution to that one: don't put out ribs.
> 
> Fuck you, FDC. Blue berries so moldy they're white berries. Shame!



Dammit I forgot to coupon ribs today.

Can I coupon the bagged sweet potatoes? I've run out of things to cull so I'm on a couponing binge, got the regular stuff so now I'm looking for the weird stuff that never sells and never gets couponed. The grapefruit cups, those little snacker things (carrot and ranch, apple and caramel, etc), bacon...


----------



## DoWork (Jun 18, 2016)

Can someone tell me why we take down sale signs the day before? We are super busy on Saturday, and for over half that day, sale signs are gone. A lot of missed sales.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 18, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Can someone tell me why we take down sale signs the day before? We are super busy on Saturday, and for over half that day, sale signs are gone. A lot of missed sales.


You don't...used to not be able to scan them out til 7pmish? But even we don't start till 5pm day night.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 18, 2016)

signingminion said:


> You don't...used to not be able to scan them out til 7pmish? But even we don't start till 5pm day night.


Only reason I've taken signs down early were when it included a free item that we no longer had, or when idiots would be confused by a 7x11 specifying a certain item for sale in a 4 foot section.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 18, 2016)

Tell that to every single ETL and my STL. We've been taking the ad down at 12:00pm every Saturday due to 'lack of hours.' I'd be inclined to accept that if that weren't the case for the past 3 years.


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 19, 2016)

You can take down signs at 10pm on Saturdays. That was the old way we did things. For the last 3-4 months, we have been taking down signs at 12am, Sun.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 19, 2016)

Do you guys do research in P-fresh? I am in the process of becoming a PA so I wanted to show that I can bring something different to the table compared to the other PAs. No one does research and the only push we get are from auto-fills & we tend to push off the truck instead of doing it the right way and push the stuff from the back first. Started researching and my CTL is fairly new so we are still figuring a lot to make everything more efficient.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Do you guys do research in P-fresh? I am in the process of becoming a PA so I wanted to show that I can bring something different to the table compared to the other PAs. No one does research and the only push we get are from auto-fills & we tend to push off the truck instead of doing it the right way and push the stuff from the back first. Started researching and my CTL is fairly new so we are still figuring a lot to make everything more efficient.


why research, do not STO the produce cooler, and just look what you need and go back and fill a metro and push it... this is much faster.
I use a old box and write down about 5 or 6 salads along with the big boxes, Broccoli, cauliflower, hearts of romaine, head lettuce, cabbage, etc, go back and push 1 metro.
Go back and get the apples push 2 metros.
Go back and push berries off the 4 TUBS, 3 metros.
Go back and push cut veggies 4th metro.
this should take about 1 hour total, move fast 15 minutes to grab and push and get back for the next trip.

KEEP the pfresh valley FRESH and FULL !!!! 
Guests will not buy bananas if you have 30 bunches out there that looked picked over, if you have the whole table full, say 50 bunches then you will sell more. Same with all the
other produce the more they have to pick from the more you will sell.
the Hearts of Romaine we use to have 10 out and no one bought them now we keep 25 out full and are selling about 12 which is 1 case a day.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I completely agree on the produce, it goes bad before it even gets auto-pulled. However for dairy like the lactaid milks, simply juices etc items that actually last in the back, would it be more efficient to research them out instead of trying to push off the truck or just rely on auto-fills? Researching at night so it can be pulled for the opener? Before the truck to stay at least up to date with products?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Yeah I completely agree on the produce, it goes bad before it even gets auto-pulled. However for dairy like the lactaid milks, simply juices etc items that actually last in the back, would it be more efficient to research them out instead of trying to push off the truck or just rely on auto-fills? Researching at night so it can be pulled for the opener? Before the truck to stay at least up to date with products?


yes research, especially the OJ.

But for my store we have a back loading milk wall straight from the Dairy Cooler.  So the vendor milk and ALL specialty milk does not get STO'd.

We have the specialty milk on 2 metros right near the shelves in the dairy cooler and push from behind, 4 or 5 times a day. 3 doors just for half gallon specialty milk.
On truck days the new specialty milks are opened and take out of the brown boxes, turned sideways to read the barcode and that is how we load them from behind. WE get about 30
cartons on an average truck.
This seems to work perfect as we sell lost more since we have taken them out of the brown box and can actually see the carton to tell what is what.
As long as you push it at 8 AM 12 PM, 2 PM (before opener leaves) and then 6 PM and then 10 PM, about every 4 hours.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 20, 2016)

Quick question for 4th of July weekend.  Where can I find the information for any vendor or shipper related things.  I assume it will be in the merchandise update but maybe there is something else I missed.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jun 21, 2016)

Two Quewtions. 

1. Does anyone have the part number for the produce bag holder? I looked in Sap but didn't find one 

3. Donations: if I have bags of Apple to QMOS because one or two turn bad. Can I just open the bag toss the bad ones and donate the rest of the bag


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 21, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Yeah I completely agree on the produce, it goes bad before it even gets auto-pulled. However for dairy like the lactaid milks, simply juices etc items that actually last in the back, would it be more efficient to research them out instead of trying to push off the truck or just rely on auto-fills? Researching at night so it can be pulled for the opener? Before the truck to stay at least up to date with products?


If it isn't something you Order yourself, you need to back stock it.  Otherwise corporate has a habit of sending you more.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 21, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> Two Quewtions.
> 
> 1. Does anyone have the part number for the produce bag holder? I looked in Sap but didn't find one
> 
> 3. Donations: if I have bags of Apple to QMOS because one or two turn bad. Can I just open the bag toss the bad ones and donate the rest of the bag



1. They call it something stupid, I'll track down the numbers from when I ordered mine.
3. Yes.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> If it isn't something you Order yourself, you need to back stock it.  Otherwise corporate has a habit of sending you more.


Oh, that would be why I suddenly have MOUNTAINS of hummus after some genius decided to eliminate backstocking in the Deli cooler...


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 21, 2016)

Backstocking has *nothing* to do with what's sent from FDC/C&S. 
They go by onhands.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 21, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Backstocking has *nothing* to do with what's sent from FDC/C&S.
> They go by onhands.


I will have to do some investigation at work today, then.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jun 21, 2016)

How do I find the Pfresh page in workbench. The LOD pulled it up the other day but I can't seem to get back to it. Sorry for all of the questions today, still learning the ropes.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 21, 2016)

Our on-hands are royally screwed up and I also think that someone at the DC hates us.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 21, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Our on-hands are royally screwed up and I also think that someone at the DC hates us.


Make sure the brilliant minds on the instocks team aren't screwing up your onhands.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Make sure the brilliant minds on the instocks team aren't screwing up your onhands.


I seriously doubt instocks researches dairy/produce/bakery at my store. It also doesn't help that our ETL didn't bother to make sure someone was scheduled for the most recent inventory for Deli and then didn't ask anyone to come in a help with it when he found out. I suspect the on-hands were messed up before Deli got the Sabra hummus from Produce in the last reset.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2016)

Super targets apparently have pizza pushers does anyone have the part number


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Super targets apparently have pizza pushers does anyone have the part number


It is an actual pusher and not those useless little white trays?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> It is an actual pusher and not those useless little white trays?



Apparently.

After messing around I discovered that AX5511, which holds the single serve wraps near Lunchables works perfectly for the pizzas.

And the white tray for Yoplait works perfectly for a bunch of the creamers.

Tomorrow gonna be busy


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys.

So I was wondering what everyones perishible table looks like.

I recently saw that Store of the Future thingy...






And I was recently talking with my CTL and ETL about ideas to improve sales etc

We have a sidecap that we keep cross merchandise bakery items,chips, etc etc

And we have freedom with some of our Front fridge endcaps (Flexxing juice's,icecreams, lunchables) you name it.

Basically I am hunting for ideas...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

It's called LA25, it looks awesome. I wonder where the payroll hours came from for it?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 23, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So I was wondering what everyones perishible table looks like.
> 
> ...



for sales around PFresh, Perception is everything, also go the Electronics minded route with "attachments". I always mapped our End-Caps out to be near "like items" if we had a random second cereal end cap, I always mapped it out to that back end cap right near our milk for example, when often it called for it to be near where cereal already was... which was stupid to me, because if someone was there for a sale on cereal they were going to find it, but if someone didn't know about it, but was buying milk (for whatever else) and happens to stumble upon it (which they always do those lemmings) that was an impulse buy.... I did this for all of our non-perm/vendor bought end-caps.

I love to Fish, and I structured my end caps as if I am fishing, bait(What are people going to buy no matter what), line (where would they most likely go to/look next) and sinker (Wow this cereal is on sale! I think this milk would go good with this cereal, etc...) which is sales in a nut shell.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It's called LA25, it looks awesome. I wonder where the payroll hours came from for it?



Wegman's

you didn't hear?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Wegman's
> 
> you didn't hear?


I do go to wegmans, at least 3 times a week.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 24, 2016)

I stg the fucking Nestlé vendor better send our outs.


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 24, 2016)

We have this stupid and horrible looking frozen endcap that never sells anything so I suggested to my ETL we should up the temp and put cold beer in there for the 4th and they're like "sorry that's a vendor thing" and don't care about it even though literally 3 people a day ask for cold beer. Last time I suggest anything for grocery..


----------



## Produceprincess (Jun 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I stg the fucking Nestlé vendor better send our outs.





The OutShine end cap has been at 30% for three weeks. I'm not setting shit until my Nestle  vendor removes head from sphincter and sends me product. 

Sorry not sorry


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 24, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> We have this stupid and horrible looking frozen endcap that never sells anything so I suggested to my ETL we should up the temp and put cold beer in there for the 4th and they're like "sorry that's a vendor thing" and don't care about it even though literally 3 people a day ask for cold beer. Last time I suggest anything for grocery..


All of our beer is refrigerated (pfresh store).


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 24, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> The OutShine end cap has been at 30% for three weeks. I'm not setting shit until my Nestle  vendor removes head from sphincter and sends me product.
> 
> Sorry not sorry


Isn't Nestle scan based?If so there aren't counts for the Outshine so your % will never be high. 
Does he know he has an endcap? I ask because there are often communication issues with vendors.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 24, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Isn't Nestle scan based?If so there aren't counts for the Outshine so your % will never be high.
> Does he know he has an endcap? I ask because there are often communication issues with vendors.


Ours only shows up about once a week, so we'll set it and let them know to bring in the product. For us anyhow.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 24, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> The OutShine end cap has been at 30% for three weeks. I'm not setting shit until my Nestle  vendor removes head from sphincter and sends me product.
> 
> Sorry not sorry



Pretty sure alot of Nestle product is going to be on sale in the next two weeks...either 2 for $6 or 3 for $10 and on the 29th? It is also going to be in Cartwheel.  It said to expect 2-3 times sales that day


----------



## signingminion (Jun 25, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> We have this stupid and horrible looking frozen endcap that never sells anything so I suggested to my ETL we should up the temp and put cold beer in there for the 4th and they're like "sorry that's a vendor thing" and don't care about it even though literally 3 people a day ask for cold beer. Last time I suggest anything for grocery..


There's a cold wine endcap possibility as well...I'd kill for it at our store...we have cold and warm beer though. 


Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Ours only shows up about once a week, so we'll set it and let them know to bring in the product. For us anyhow.


Mine chimes once a week,  but since we had a great relationship he's maintained stock even after I left market. Kind of wish he went back to never stocking the right stuff...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It's called LA25, it looks awesome. I wonder where the payroll hours came from for it?



Apparently my store. Our payroll's been gutted the last couple months.



aspiringETL said:


> We have this stupid and horrible looking frozen endcap that never sells anything so I suggested to my ETL we should up the temp and put cold beer in there for the 4th and they're like "sorry that's a vendor thing" and don't care about it even though literally 3 people a day ask for cold beer. Last time I suggest anything for grocery..



The vendor pays Target for that space, so the store can't just change it on their own. Ridiculous, I know, but it's all about the almighty dollar.

Don't you have beer in your coolers? Other than a few seasonal brews that sit on a shelf, the majority of ours is refrigerated.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 26, 2016)

We have one endcap of room-temperature beer. The rest is cold.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 27, 2016)

FDC sending out some moldy ass corn and peppers more wrinkled than my STL's face. Fucka you, FDC.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 27, 2016)

I was receiving the FDC truck and I wrote on the paper work that returned 1 banana blanket and 4 separators however I forgot to put them into the truck. Any consequences?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 27, 2016)

Fosny said:


> I was receiving the FDC truck and I wrote on the paper work that returned 1 banana blanket and 4 separators however I forgot to put them into the truck. Any consequences?


I doubt it. If  it's the one in Ohio they're so messed up they'll never notice. Besides the driver would share responsibility with you. Just send them on the next truck and ask that driver if they want those included in the count or not.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 28, 2016)

After store inventory Regis about 2 months ago and now the shortages in milk and eggs  I feel AP is watching everything I do.  I just qmos'd 2 boxes of simply balance organic eggs dcpi 1130. Cause we have 4 more boxes on egg metro that expire July 1st.  And about 10 boxes of salads in the back and about 40 on the sales floor just qmos'd also.  I heard my CTL came over the next day and asked about what we were qmosing to the other PA. 

Hey at least there are no expired eggs and salads on the salesfloor.  I will start to TPC things sooner. 

Oh and the FDC sent us so many 1lb ground meats that they will definitely be TPC'd next week along with coupons on all of them. 

My guests are on vacation for 2 to 3 weeks it is summer.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jun 28, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> After store inventory Regis about 2 months ago and now the shortages in milk and eggs  I feel AP is watching everything I do.  I just qmos'd 2 boxes of simply balance organic eggs dcpi 1130. Cause we have 4 more boxes on egg metro that expire July 1st.  And about 10 boxes of salads in the back and about 40 on the sales floor just qmos'd also.  I heard my CTL came over the next day and asked about what we were qmosing to the other PA.
> 
> Hey at least there are no expired eggs and salads on the salesfloor.  I will start to TPC things sooner.
> 
> ...



As long as you QMOS (Along with your peers, they will find out who doesn't). It shouldn't matter to them. I think it is just, understood, that Target has no idea how to run Fresh Groceries.

As I have literally QMOS'ed about 10/dozen boxes of eggs before (during The Eggpocalypse), along with much worse, and haven't had AP approach me about anything (other than when I research Produce/Meat to get our Order Guardrails down, they come ask about Drastic count. Usually a "I know it is on the report, don't worry about it" sufficed.


----------



## Fosny (Jun 28, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I think it is just, understood, that Target has no idea how to run Fresh Groceries.



Completely agree


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 28, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> As long as you QMOS (Along with your peers, they will find out who doesn't). It shouldn't matter to them. I think it is just, understood, that Target has no idea how to run Fresh Groceries.
> 
> As I have literally QMOS'ed about 10/dozen boxes of eggs before (during The Eggpocalypse), along with much worse, and haven't had AP approach me about anything (other than when I research Produce/Meat to get our Order Guardrails down, they come ask about Drastic count. Usually a "I know it is on the report, don't worry about it" sufficed.



I talked to my AP a few weeks back about not Qmosing enough ...I was like..wtf..how is that possible.  I guess we are supposed to average at least $700 a day in QMOS or something O_O.  For whatever reason that week it didnt show we marked out that much and its the only week that has been like that


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 28, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> I talked to my AP a few weeks back about not Qmosing enough ...I was like..wtf..how is that possible.  I guess we are supposed to average at least $700 a day in QMOS or something O_O.  For whatever reason that week it didnt show we marked out that much and its the only week that has been like that


They expect a lot of qmos from pfresh, from the short shelf lives to just shit quality from the FDCs.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2016)

Dear corporate

Let me order bakery for pfresh since you don't know how to do it.

I don't need three boxes of Kings Hawaiian hamburger buns.

They dont sell.

Please

Stop

Thank you


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 29, 2016)

Details are still really sparse but some stores (maybe just Supers?) are getting dairy 'expansions' during the July transition. I'm losing 12 doors of frozen, which is being converted to open faced coolers. Check your RedWire to see if you're impacted.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Dear corporate
> 
> Let me order bakery for pfresh since you don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


There was an email recently saying stupid shit about how we order 90% of stuff and how we need to order smarter when it comes to stuff we don't even do the order for like Meat and bakery, etc etc.    And I'm just sitting there thinking they need to let me order all the shit in that little square because they can barely send me the stuff I do order.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Details are still really sparse but some stores (maybe just Supers?) are getting dairy 'expansions' during the July transition. I'm losing 12 doors of frozen, which is being converted to open faced coolers. Check your RedWire to see if you're impacted.


Oh fuck me...hope this is just supers...


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jun 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Dear corporate
> 
> Let me order bakery for pfresh since you don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...



Dont forget your power to TPC. Especially for the bakery table. If you see you get a lot of product TPC that 




*Also:*
I am curious to know what everyones routine is for cleaning and keeping a squeaky clean Backroom and Salesloor?


----------



## aspiringETL (Jun 29, 2016)

TPC is literally the only thing stopping us from needing a 3rd QMOS bin due to overflowing. I TPC things that don't sell even if the expiring date is 2 weeks off (i'm looking at you market pantry bacon and cookies). F U C K HQ ordered stuff. So glad I can TPC their bullshit, and it leads to me getting some seriously cheap tasty stuff


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 30, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Dont forget your power to TPC. Especially for the bakery table. If you see you get a lot of product TPC that


Surprise! TPCing them will only result in HQ sending more because it is all selling!  If you don't order it, make sure to mysupport everything you TPC and hope they don't send more.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Surprise! TPCing them will only result in HQ sending more because it is all selling!  If you don't order it, make sure to mysupport everything you TPC and hope they don't send more.


Artificial replenishment rate....why we can't tpc things we don't order.  Unless discontinued...maybe.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jun 30, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Artificial replenishment rate....why we can't tpc things we don't order.  Unless discontinued...maybe.


I bet you, even then they will find away to keep sending it.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 30, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Artificial replenishment rate....why we can't tpc things we don't order.  Unless discontinued...maybe.


You mean you aren't allowed to by your leaders? Because there is a way to TPC everything.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> You mean you aren't allowed to by your leaders? Because there is a way to TPC everything.


If you don't mysupport before initiating a tpc on an item replenished by headquarters it creates an artificial replenishment rate.  So if you only need two cases but you have five...you tpc and sell three...then they send three more so you are back to five.  If you mysupported they shouldn't send the three cases...hypothetically.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 30, 2016)

signingminion said:


> If you don't mysupport before initiating a tpc on an item replenished by headquarters it creates an artificial replenishment rate.  So if you only need two cases but you have five...you tpc and sell three...then they send three more so you are back to five.  If you mysupported they shouldn't send the three cases...hypothetically.


Ok. I took your post to mean you weren't allowed to or didn't know how to.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Hypothetically   Lol I'm still laughing at that.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 30, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Hypothetically   Lol I'm still laughing at that.


You know the one time you went through am the steps they'd send double what you sold...lol.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 1, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Dont forget your power to TPC. Especially for the bakery table. If you see you get a lot of product TPC that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is this cleaning you speak of?


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone actually set those wine or beer side stacks by the bunker and bakery table.  I think it looks ugly as all hell and not even Brand looking but we have upcoming pog for one week of 7/10 and they have called for it a few time this past year.  Our vendor has never really mentioned it to me so we just dont do it haha.  Every leader told me to just not worry about it since they suck at keeping their home full and we dont need more product we wont sell.... 

Also I am wondering how well we will sell our vendor product, mainly soda and hamburger/hotdog buns on Sunday and Monday.  We have the buy $50 get a $10 giftcard as well as a 4 for $10 cartwheel deal on Soda.

The icecream daily deal for 25% completely bombed at my store.  I couldnt even tell there was a deal as it looked about the same as it usually does.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 1, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Does anyone actually set those wine or beer side stacks by the bunker and bakery table.  I think it looks ugly as all hell and not even Brand looking but we have upcoming pog for one week of 7/10 and they have called for it a few time this past year.  Our vendor has never really mentioned it to me so we just dont do it haha.  Every leader told me to just not worry about it since they suck at keeping their home full and we dont need more product we wont sell....
> 
> Also I am wondering how well we will sell our vendor product, mainly soda and hamburger/hotdog buns on Sunday and Monday.  We have the buy $50 get a $10 giftcard as well as a 4 for $10 cartwheel deal on Soda.
> 
> The icecream daily deal for 25% completely bombed at my store.  I couldnt even tell there was a deal as it looked about the same as it usually does.


 The side stacks only seem likely to lead to broken product so we don't bother either.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jul 1, 2016)

What is this called in SAP?


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 1, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> View attachment 2309
> 
> What is this called in SAP?


yp0075 is the one available on sap, you may have a different one depending on your area but it'll show all the available ones for you. You will need your PMT to modify it unless it is the mounting style you're looking for.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 1, 2016)

I refused the this last wine stack.  It was brand new product.  Why would I take multiple cases of something that is a proven seller. Mother's day  was the same thing just a totally different wine that I never had before.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 1, 2016)

That is not a proven seller.


----------



## Produceprincess (Jul 1, 2016)

What is the black piece called? Any suggestions?


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jul 1, 2016)

Recently keep hearing from my ETL that we arent receiving FDC Trucks properly.
I've also heard from my CTL that sometimes it doesnt update correctly in the system?
Can anyone tell me a proper way?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 1, 2016)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Dont forget your power to TPC. Especially for the bakery table. If you see you get a lot of product TPC that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My routine, was routinely telling NOBODY I was doing it, as they would always find something more "important" for me to do.

Of course, I'd tell them afterwards.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2016)

WELP I got nothing else to do tomorrow other than fill the meat beyond sane capacity.

CTL and I switched shifts today. Took a noon-8:30 mid so she could open. I open tomorrow and come in to a full sales floor with no milk or eggs to push, very full produce, and all that's left is me to fuck around tomorrow for six hours in meat and bakery.

Worked my ass off and I get to relax tomorrow


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> View attachment 2309
> 
> What is this called in SAP?



I can try and get the number tomorrow if the one that Jack of all Workcenters posted didn't work. We don't have the mounting for the one in meat.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I can try and get the number tomorrow if the one that Jack of all Workcenters posted didn't work. We don't have the mounting for the one in meat.


Not sure it exists anymore, the extra one I'd found was hiding in my fixture room. You may still have a barcode on it with the numbers though. 



ElectronicsFastService said:


> Recently keep hearing from my ETL that we arent receiving FDC Trucks properly.
> I've also heard from my CTL that sometimes it doesnt update correctly in the system?
> Can anyone tell me a proper way?



If you actually receive the fdc truck the easiest route is to use your receiving computer to do so. Add My Home to your quick links on workbench, select my work, all applications and then receive.  Enter the DCI number of 6 numbers and go ahead and hit enter and follow the prompts.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 2, 2016)

I've finally cracked target's key to success:

1.) put item on sale
2.) don't stock or fulfill orders for said item
3.) ???
4.) profit

Dumbasses.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 2, 2016)

So I've moved to another state and transfered stores. Was supposed to start Monday but they called and asked me to open tomorrow.
New store
Working alone
Day before the 4th
Wooohoooooo this will be interesting.


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> So I've moved to another state and transfeted stores. Was supposed to start Monday but they called and asked me to open tomorrow.
> New store
> Working alone
> Day before the 4th
> Wooohoooooo this will be interesting.



Good luck!  What volume is your new store?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 2, 2016)

jenna said:


> Good luck!  What volume is your new store?


 Thanks! 
I actually don't know. HR said they were small with 100 TM's so low volume. Store is very old too. Coming from B volume 3 yr old store. It'll be my 3rd store actually.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 2, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Thanks!
> I actually don't know. HR said they were small with 100 TM's so low volume. Store is very old too. Coming from B volume 3 yr old store. It'll be my 3rd store actually.


Meh, you've got this.  Show them how it's done!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2016)

Me at work when I'm underappreciated


----------



## DoWork (Jul 3, 2016)

Cherries and strawberries on sale. Guess what's cut?


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 4, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Cherries and strawberries on sale. Guess what's cut?


Of course they are.


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jul 4, 2016)

Those cherries are flying at $1.99 but at regular price I cant sell one single clamshell!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Give me a mydevice that works longer than 30 minutes.  I hate that Qmos no longer works on the PDA   

How can I print a shelf label without price for the meat by pound??


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 4, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Give me a mydevice that works longer than 30 minutes.  I hate that Qmos no longer works on the PDA
> 
> How can I print a shelf label without price for the meat by pound??


When did Qmos stop working on the PDA? It seems to be working just fine at my store. We have to use it for weighed deli meat Qmos because the mydevice won't take non-whole numbers for weighed Qmos.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> When did Qmos stop working on the PDA? It seems to be working just fine at my store. We have to use it for weighed deli meat Qmos because the mydevice won't take non-whole numbers for weighed Qmos.



Weird. MyDevice takes nonwhole numbers if you scan it


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 4, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Give me a mydevice that works longer than 30 minutes.  I hate that Qmos no longer works on the PDA
> 
> How can I print a shelf label without price for the meat by pound??



i just did QMOS today on the PDA??????

Also I dont know how to do it on the mydevice but when you make a label on the PDA you can just make a generic label and uncheck the price option and it wont print the price out, it will just be blank...I assume you can probably do a manual label too at the computer


----------



## DairyDuchess (Jul 5, 2016)

Guys... We did it. We survived July 4th 2016 in Market #winning


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 5, 2016)

We lost Qmos, Bcode, SDA, and a bunch of other functions on the PDA.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 5, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> i just did QMOS today on the PDA??????
> 
> Also I dont know how to do it on the mydevice but when you make a label on the PDA you can just make a generic label and uncheck the price option and it wont print the price out, it will just be blank...I assume you can probably do a manual label too at the computer


Yes that all worked last week but I think it was wednesday or Friday last week that the label app on the PDA and Qmos doesn't work on the PDA  at my store any more.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Weird. MyDevice takes nonwhole numbers if you scan it


I'll have to try it today and see how it goes. I just know that when we first got the MyDevices, they kept prompting for the weight and wouldn't take decimals. If it keeps prompting for the weight and we lose Qmos on the PDA, we're still screwed because of the way we stack the stickers for the meat and cheese that needs to be Qmosed.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2016)

I was still able to do the SDA yesterday. I forgot to check Label Printing and QMOS though.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> I was still able to do the SDA yesterday. I forgot to check Label Printing and QMOS though.


Bitch I want that PDA for my store   All the PDA is good for is to sto.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Bitch I want that PDA for my store   All the PDA is good for is to sto.



lol fuck sto I'm LOCUing shit if it's a large enough amount of stuff.

I don't know if backroom at my store either tosses the Freshpet crap on the shelf or actually locates it; either way; I LOCU the six shelves and four wacos we have for freshpet whenever I have a mid shift.

Tossed about 100 pounds of expired meat today from backroom


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> lol fuck sto I'm LOCUing shit if it's a large enough amount of stuff.
> 
> I don't know if backroom at my store either tosses the Freshpet crap on the shelf or actually locates it; either way; I LOCU the six shelves and four wacos we have for freshpet whenever I have a mid shift.
> 
> Tossed about 100 pounds of expired meat today from backroom


Good ole corporate over sending us product for the 4th.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 13, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Good ole corporate over sending us product for the 4th.



That was all the stuff we didn't sell even after I literally couponed every single piece of meat we had on the floor.

Ridiculous


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> That was all the stuff we didn't sell even after I literally couponed every single piece of meat we had on the floor.
> 
> Ridiculous


We sold most all including the 5 boxes of the 1 lb red ground meat. Lots were coupons half off.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2016)

finally stopped being lazy and deep culled cheese.

still have to do sliced cheese tomorrow

it'll be the only autofill that i actually want to do.

the more i deepcull the more i toss and the worse i feel because i've been tracking sales and it's like "we are never going to get out of this negative comp"


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 14, 2016)

I moved and at my new store in 8 shifts I've worked so far I've thrown out appox $3,000 and I've barely scratched the surface. Unfuckingbelievable the state of this pfresh. Shouldn't even be allowed to sell food in this condition. Not just expired food either, the FILTH! Arrrgh!


----------



## DairyDuchess (Jul 15, 2016)

I can't stand not being able to clean. Always gets under my skin.
Sanitizer, water, degreaser.
>.<


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I moved and at my new store in 8 shifts I've worked so far I've thrown out appox $3,000 and I've barely scratched the surface. Unfuckingbelievable the state of this pfresh. Shouldn't even be allowed to sell food in this condition. Not just expired food either, the FILTH! Arrrgh!


I bet they don't even know what degreaser is ??


----------



## Fosny (Jul 15, 2016)

QMOs only works on the mydevice in my store now anyone else can confirm?


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 15, 2016)

Fosny said:


> QMOs only works on the mydevice in my store now anyone else can confirm?


Yeah we lost it a while ago on a PDA "update"


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2016)

To my old If the water wall was such a priority then why don't you fill it


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 17, 2016)

What's the amount of time the pallets of FDC can be out on the floor? I always thought it was 30 mins. My ETL LOG is telling me 2 hrs.


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 17, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> What's the amount of time the pallets of FDC can be out on the floor? I always thought it was 30 mins. My ETL LOG is telling me 2 hrs.


2 hrs is the max time they're allowed. 30 mins is the 'recommended' time.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 17, 2016)

Where on workbench can I find this?
NVM I found it. It only says 30 mins. Nothing about 2 hrs.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 17, 2016)

Uhh ice cream will be soup if it's left out for two hours. Even if it's touching a bunch of other cold stuff, it will stay cool but not frozen.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Uhh ice cream will be soup if it's left out for two hours. Even if it's touching a bunch of other cold stuff, it will stay cool but not frozen.



Well she did say her store was filthy so it wouldn't be a surprise that they would ignore food safety. They are just lazy pigs who don't care. I feel bad for PQ.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Uhh ice cream will be soup if it's left out for two hours. Even if it's touching a bunch of other cold stuff, it will stay cool but not frozen.


Yes I specifically brought up ice cream. He said they always finish freezer faster so it's usually under 45. 

I gave him the print out on food truck process. He's onboard now.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 17, 2016)

Anyone else get flooded with black grapes? They're super sweet, but 16 cases is a bit excessive...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Anyone else get flooded with black grapes? They're super sweet, but 16 cases is a bit excessive...


TPC to 99 cents then flex on 3 shelves watch them disappear.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Anyone else get flooded with black grapes? They're super sweet, but 16 cases is a bit excessive...



No because my store stopped selling black grapes a long long time ago


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2016)

We received 715 pieces of dairy today thanks FDC.  Now we have 4 tubs of new dairy product that will sit in the dairy cooler taking up room until presentation sets dairy about Agust 3rd.  

Please don't send anymore new products until August thanks.  


Holy moly lots of new specialty milk !!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 18, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> We received 715 pieces of dairy today thanks FDC.  Now we have 4 tubs of new dairy product that will sit in the dairy cooler taking up room until presentation sets dairy about Agust 3rd.
> 
> Please don't send anymore new products until August thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 18, 2016)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Some of ours expires in 10 days. Went ahead and flexed those.


Of course it does... Thanks FDC!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 19, 2016)

Who has time to look at expiration dates.

Not I.  I haven't added an expiration date to the SDA in About 3 months.

Just took a lot of those pre packaged deli dinners off the shelf they expired 4 days ago.  Oops.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Who has time to look at expiration dates.
> 
> Not I.  I haven't added an expiration date to the SDA in About 3 months.
> 
> Just took a lot of those pre packaged deli dinners off the shelf they expired 4 days ago.  Oops.


 Surprise  suprise the p fresh team notice the dates and ask what they should do it.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2016)

Have to close tonight and open tomorrow.

Setting a reminder to fill bananas before I go home tonight...


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 19, 2016)

According to my team lead, we will no longer be allowed to place orders in P-Fresh starting this August.  Team leaders will be required to do this. Has anyone else heard about this? How the heck do they expect them to do this when we are the experts and they have so much to do already.


----------



## Motorhead (Jul 19, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> According to my team lead, we will no longer be allowed to place orders in P-Fresh starting this August.  Team leaders will be required to do this. Has anyone else heard about this? How the heck do they expect them to do this when we are the experts and they have so much to do already.



I haven't heard anything, but that would make no sense since us PAs spend more time in perishables than our CTLs.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 19, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> According to my team lead, we will no longer be allowed to place orders in P-Fresh starting this August.  Team leaders will be required to do this. Has anyone else heard about this? How the heck do they expect them to do this when we are the experts and they have so much to do already.


We place an order for ingredients and chubs every day... There's no way that's going to fly at my store. Maybe your store is having problems with people doing the order wrong and manglement is trying to cut down on waste?


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 19, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> According to my team lead, we will no longer be allowed to place orders in P-Fresh starting this August.  Team leaders will be required to do this. Has anyone else heard about this? How the heck do they expect them to do this when we are the experts and they have so much to do already.


That doesn't even make any sense (although this is Target...). Some pfresh stores don't even have a CTL.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't agree with it either but apparently there was an email sent down from corporate.  I have never had any major feedback regarding my orders and do not think that this will work.  There is simply not enough time for the CTL to complete this, while completing other tasks.  I am sure  this will go away quickly.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 19, 2016)

My store just changed to FDC deliveries every single day. Place an order, it's there around 3 the next day.

No mention of CTL only doing the order. He couldn't be there 7 days a weeks anyway. Not to mention PA's have their hands in the process much deeper and therefore know what the hell's going on way more than CTLs do.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> I don't agree with it either but apparently there was an email sent down from corporate.  I have never had any major feedback regarding my orders and do not think that this will work.  There is simply not enough time for the CTL to complete this, while completing other tasks.  I am sure  this will go away quickly.



Or the PAs will just get a TL MyDevice.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Or the PAs will just get a TL MyDevice.


Or their numbers will be given TL permissions. My previous ETL gave me GSA permissions so I could requisition the ingredients we pull from the floor...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Was told today that starting in August PAs will no longer be doing the pfresh order.  The CTL and ETL when CTL is off will be doing the order.  Was told that not our store but others have either been ordering too much or too little.

This will be interesting cause it will just get worse. I've been doing the order for 3 years so I know how to order


Also now we have to store the peaches plums nectarines and appricots in the ambient room.
Soon fruit flies will be in the ambient room

Thanks headquarters for these new ideas.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2016)

Well HQ can eat my ass. I'm not storing the pit fruit in the dry room


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 20, 2016)

How can so many tm's at this store be so frigging ignorant about food safety? Nobody knows that eggs can't sit above anything? That you can't use Glance to clean the dairy shelves when you clean them during a reset? That the holding recall items can't sit in a box on the floor of the freezer?
Arrrggghhh! Thank God my last day is the 6th.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> How can so many tm's at this store be so frigging ignorant about food safety? Nobody knows that eggs can't sit above anything? That you can't use Glance to clean the dairy shelves when you clean them during a reset? That the holding recall items can't sit in a box on the floor of the freezer?
> Arrrggghhh! Thank God my last day is the 6th.


here's something you can give  Target ..


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 20, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> here's something you can give  Target ..


Already gave my notice. My last day is the 6th.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> Already gave my notice. My last day is the 6th.


you will be missed !!


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 20, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> you will be missed !!


I'll check in here still


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations Produce Queen and good luck.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 20, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Congratulations Produce Queen and good luck.


Thanks! I've got to put a post in the Happy Trails thread...


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats on your future endeavors. Not sure how the CTL or ETL will be more effective at ordering.  I probably will be advising them each week on what should be ordered since I know my business the best.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> How can so many tm's at this store be so frigging ignorant about food safety? Nobody knows that eggs can't sit above anything? That you can't use Glance to clean the dairy shelves when you clean them during a reset? That the holding recall items can't sit in a box on the floor of the freezer?
> Arrrggghhh! Thank God my last day is the 6th.



We don't have eggs in the backroom at all! I push them all.

*all of them*



Greenandred said:


> Congrats on your future endeavors. Not sure how the CTL or ETL will be more effective at ordering.  I probably will be advising them each week on what should be ordered since I know my business the best.



They won't be. If I see an ETL ordering I'm going to confront them about what they actually order.

Produce is 12% positive comp, I'm not fucking messing that up.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 21, 2016)

Me: you had said there is a spot in the freezer for meat donations and I can't find it.

Reciever: just put it all in a box and put a donate clip on it.

Me: uh no, you can't mix the types all together.

Receiver: oh this is Texas, it's fine.

Me: no. I'm throwing it out. We aren't set up correctly so no.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2016)

"Oh, this is Texas." 
As if that somehow changes the rules of food safety.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> I'll check in here still


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> "Oh, this is Texas."
> As if that somehow changes the rules of food safety.



I know right? Try telling that to Steritech lmao


----------



## Bosch (Jul 21, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> "Oh, this is Texas."
> As if that somehow changes the rules of food safety.



Cause in Texas its your fault if you get sick..


----------



## Yetive (Jul 21, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Cause in Texas its your fault if you get sick..


And besides, hot sauce will kill anything.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2016)

I swear to god if the idiots in market this weekend don't do the order they have to get fired. That'd have been the third time.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I swear to god if the idiots in market this weekend don't do the order they have to get fired. That'd have been the third time.


Oh, I'm the only one who does the order in my deli recently. I've given up expecting anyone else to do it.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2016)

Somewhat relevant.


----------



## CrimsonRaven712 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm backroom and sometimes when I pull in the p-fresh coolers I find rotten/moldy stuff. Does the whole box have to be thrown out or just the gross things? I've been given different answers so I though I'd check with you guys.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2016)

Somehow approprirate


----------



## DoWork (Jul 24, 2016)

jadetiger712 said:


> I'm backroom and sometimes when I pull in the p-fresh coolers I find rotten/moldy stuff. Does the whole box have to be thrown out or just the gross things? I've been given different answers so I though I'd check with you guys.



You'll get different answers. I'd toss the whole box because of how mold spreads, but the CTL would pick out the moldy items. I'd then come behind him and toss the box. Homie don't play that shit.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 24, 2016)

jadetiger712 said:


> I'm backroom and sometimes when I pull in the p-fresh coolers I find rotten/moldy stuff. Does the whole box have to be thrown out or just the gross things? I've been given different answers so I though I'd check with you guys.


It kinda depends though. 1 bad head of iceberg doesn't necessarily mean all 24 are bad since they're individually wrapped. A rotten cucumber though pretty much means the whole case should go. If you find a moldy waco in the produce or dairy cooler, toss it all including the waco if you have extras. Just print a new location label. If you don't have extra wacos, it's going to have to be thoroughly cleaned and sanitized.


----------



## Fosny (Jul 26, 2016)

P-fresh store here, we push our trucks during the day & we yesterday we had inventory. So we didn't finish the truck because our HL-ETL didn't plan for inventory nor was any other ETL notified. Only person who knew it was inventory day was our food ave TL.
Such a long night last night


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Was told today that starting in August PAs will no longer be doing the pfresh order.  The CTL and ETL when CTL is off will be doing the order.  Was told that not our store but others have either been ordering too much or too little.
> 
> This will be interesting cause it will just get worse. I've been doing the order for 3 years so I know how to order
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhh helllll nawwwwww. Us 4 PA's are the only ones that know what sells and what to order. It's going to be a BAD time if the ETL's order.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2016)

The idiot PA at my store didn't order strawberries. On Sunday. Or today.

I'm just like what the fuck am I supposed to do


----------



## signingminion (Jul 26, 2016)

Our ctl had been working market c&s shifts since I moved to signing.  None of them order well, but putting the ctl or etl in charge is dumb.  Don't see it going over well.  I'd love to see year totals though.  My last full year vs the first half year of newbies.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 27, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Our ctl had been working market c&s shifts since I moved to signing.  None of them order well, but putting the ctl or etl in charge is dumb.  Don't see it going over well.  I'd love to see year totals though.  My last full year vs the first half year of newbies.



I looked at our Market Sales a week or so ago, not so good since I left... We actually had to reset our P-FAB set back to regular PFresh as our "Volume didn't warrant it".  Mind you, we were a Pilot store for that PFAB rollout, and were one of the reasons they spread it to other stores....


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 27, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I looked at our Market Sales a week or so ago, not so good since I left... We actually had to reset our P-FAB set back to regular PFresh as our "Volume didn't warrant it".  Mind you, we were a Pilot store for that PFAB rollout, and were one of the reasons they spread it to other stores....


That's odd. Market sales at my store is the #2 highest grossing area in the store. Just a pfresh. Explains why all of us are getting 39.5 hours a week lol.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 27, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I looked at our Market Sales a week or so ago, not so good since I left... We actually had to reset our P-FAB set back to regular PFresh as our "Volume didn't warrant it".  Mind you, we were a Pilot store for that PFAB rollout, and were one of the reasons they spread it to other stores....


That sure shows how much you impacted market sales!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 28, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I looked at our Market Sales a week or so ago, not so good since I left... We actually had to reset our P-FAB set back to regular PFresh as our "Volume didn't warrant it".  Mind you, we were a Pilot store for that PFAB rollout, and were one of the reasons they spread it to other stores....



Pfab here has us at 10-ish% produce comp YTD.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

They're combining our bakery table and getting these weird circular three-sided baskets to try and push bakery sales instead of realizing the actual problem, that is, bakery does not sell because our product is shit


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> They're combining our bakery table and getting these weird circular three-sided baskets to try and push bakery sales instead of realizing the actual problem, that is, bakery does not sell because our product is shit


OMFG I actually suggested this to my ETL once and never heard back anything about it. Wonder if they'll do it at my store. I think the bakery table is delicious...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> OMFG I actually suggested this to my ETL once and never heard back anything about it. Wonder if they'll do it at my store. I think the bakery table is delicious...



The dessert side is. And the guests buy that. The dinner roll side is not. And the guests don't buy that, exception being Kings Hawaiian


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2016)

Haha.  Our breakroom is always full of the Kings Hawaiian


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Haha.  Our breakroom is always full of the Kings Hawaiian



For us *maybe* the hamburger or hotdog buns. Everything else tends to sell.

Understandably so, shit's delicious


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> For us *maybe* the hamburger or hotdog buns. Everything else tends to sell.
> 
> Understandably so, shit's delicious




It makes amazing french toast.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> I makes amazing french toast.



Which specific product of kings hawaiin


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Which specific product of kings hawaiin




The round bread is pretty much standard but I've used rolls and buns when I couldn't get the bread.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> The round bread is pretty much standard but I've used rolls and buns when I couldn't get the bread.



oh i thought there was some sort of sliced like a huge loaf


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> For us *maybe* the hamburger or hotdog buns. Everything else tends to sell.
> 
> Understandably so, shit's delicious


I've tried everything on the bakery table once and the best by far are the sliced cottage bread, demi french bread, and garlic parmesan sticks. I always snatch them on markdown and devour them the same night


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2016)

I absolutely despise closing and then having to open the next day. However the benefit of being able to push all milk, fill bananas, grapes, and berries cuts my morning routine time down so I guess I can deal.

Does anyone else getting deliveries from C&S have issues with them sending either only your green bananas ordered or only yellow bananas ordered?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I absolutely despise closing and then having to open the next day. However the benefit of being able to push all milk, fill bananas, grapes, and berries cuts my morning routine time down so I guess I can deal.
> 
> Does anyone else getting deliveries from C&S have issues with them sending either only your green bananas ordered or only yellow bananas ordered?



Not only that, but back in the day I'd print out a ribbon (on a portable) of all the TPC's I would have to do in the morning, I'd poor my sanitizer, let it sit, do my TPC's, then fill the Sanitizer, 15 minutes later and it is cruise control on full zombie no sleep mode.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I absolutely despise closing and then having to open the next day. However the benefit of being able to push all milk, fill bananas, grapes, and berries cuts my morning routine time down so I guess I can deal.
> 
> Does anyone else getting deliveries from C&S have issues with them sending either only your green bananas ordered or only yellow bananas ordered?


Nope,  but we never ordered anything but green til I came to market.  My little old man insisted they ripen too fast.  First order came in hulk green and we had no yellow...


----------



## Meli4Target (Aug 4, 2016)

Has there been a decrease in hours under consumables for you guys? Consumables was getting between 200-220 planned hours on MyTime, and now we are only getting around 80-90 planned hours under consumables! That's ridiculous, keep in mind the CTL takes about 32 of those hours :/ 

Morning routines have been getting done half assed, reshop is never getting done, I don't remember the last time i actually got a good cull in the cheese/hot dog/lunch meat aisle! It's ridiculous.


----------



## aspiringETL (Aug 4, 2016)

InStocksQueen said:


> Has there been a decrease in hours under consumables for you guys? Consumables was getting between 200-220 planned hours on MyTime, and now we are only getting around 80-90 planned hours under consumables! That's ridiculous, keep in mind the CTL takes about 32 of those hours :/
> 
> Morning routines have been getting done half assed, reshop is never getting done, I don't remember the last time i actually got a good cull in the cheese/hot dog/lunch meat aisle! It's ridiculous.


Yes, which is weird since August gets super busy with BTS.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2016)

Steritech is here and everybody's response is "meh"


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Steritech is here and everybody's response is "meh"


Last time Steritech came, we were sure we were going to get blazing critical red, but the Steritech person took pity on us. I doubt we will be so lucky next time.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2016)

Two high risk criticals. There criticals.

Absolutely no pfresh or dry market sales floor issues.

Store passed with yellow.


----------



## aspiringETL (Aug 4, 2016)

Somehow we knew steritech was coming and the STL went full red alert and had me spend almost an entire shift cleaning the food rooms spotless. We passed green lol.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 4, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Nope,  but we never ordered anything but green til I came to market.  My little old man insisted they ripen too fast.  First order came in hulk green and we had no yellow...



I only order green and rarely get actual GREEN bananas..usually its half and half allready the first day it comes in even though I order green


----------



## signingminion (Aug 4, 2016)

InStocksQueen said:


> Has there been a decrease in hours under consumables for you guys? Consumables was getting between 200-220 planned hours on MyTime, and now we are only getting around 80-90 planned hours under consumables! That's ridiculous, keep in mind the CTL takes about 32 of those hours :/
> 
> Morning routines have been getting done half assed, reshop is never getting done, I don't remember the last time i actually got a good cull in the cheese/hot dog/lunch meat aisle! It's ridiculous.


For the first time in almost there years...YES. Granted everyone is bailing again,  but they aren't replacing all the hours at the moment...


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 4, 2016)

InStocksQueen said:


> Has there been a decrease in hours under consumables for you guys? Consumables was getting between 200-220 planned hours on MyTime, and now we are only getting around 80-90 planned hours under consumables! That's ridiculous, keep in mind the CTL takes about 32 of those hours :/
> 
> Morning routines have been getting done half assed, reshop is never getting done, I don't remember the last time i actually got a good cull in the cheese/hot dog/lunch meat aisle! It's ridiculous.



The past couple weeks they have had Market scheduled 6-1230 for opening and 230-7 for closing...so 74 or so hours TOTAL for the week at my store and we dont have a CTL.  Its great when we also have almost hour long morning huddles and 30+ minute mid day zone, usually at 12.  Nothing like spending 15%-20% of every opening shift away from Market

Today and yesterday almost drove me nuts...People coming to me saying the Pepsi Cooler at the front lane is leaking or the doors arent closing.  I told the sales guy about it the first day as I figured since he actually works for them he could get in contact with someone.

Then today it was apparently leaking underneath because of the door being open or half open and one of the leaders was asking me about it with only about an hour to go in my shift and I still had C&S to receive...half a pallet of milk to push out, and RF ID training all before I had to leave.   Maybe if I was actually scheduled a full shift I would of been able to get to it but considering I had allready told the stupid vendor about it the day before and had all that other crap to get done I was not able to get to it.

What would you guys do if one of the coolers was having issues and you had allready talked to one of the vendors about it the day before?  I guess I should of found time to call but idk.

Also I found out that our C&S push team is now only scheduled 3 hours each person to apparently BOTH push and backstock on push days which is seperate from our flow truck days.  Takes them 80+ hours of payroll to do like a 1600-2000 piece flow truck without backstocking but then think we can push and backstock a 500+ piece C&S truck in 15 hours combined....SMH.  Even when I say its not going to be done so whats the plan, it just falls on deaf ears


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 5, 2016)

got a new reset in the cereal aisle ... well not really but thought this was funny .


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 5, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> Somehow we knew steritech was coming and the STL went full red alert and had me spend almost an entire shift cleaning the food rooms spotless. We passed green lol.



Targets Food Safety measures lol,


pfreshdude said:


> The past couple weeks they have had Market scheduled 6-1230 for opening and 230-7 for closing...so 74 or so hours TOTAL for the week at my store and we dont have a CTL.  Its great when we also have almost hour long morning huddles and 30+ minute mid day zone, usually at 12.  Nothing like spending 15%-20% of every opening shift away from Market
> 
> *Today and yesterday almost drove me nuts...People coming to me saying the Pepsi Cooler at the front lane is leaking or the doors arent closing.  I told the sales guy about it the first day as I figured since he actually works for them he could get in contact with someone.*
> 
> ...



After this why the fuck aren't they asking the PMT or Pepsi Themselves?


qmosqueen said:


> got a new reset in the cereal aisle ... well not really but thought this was funny .



*Reese's Pieces.
Cocoa Muffs
Honey's Bunches of OOO's
Popped Tart
Raising Brand*

*My... God.
*


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 6, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> What would you guys do if one of the coolers was having issues and you had allready talked to one of the vendors about it the day before? I guess I should of found time to call but idk.


There should be a phone number on the back of the cooler. Tell someone to call and tell them their cooler is working. Pepsi owns the coolers, so it's their problem.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 8, 2016)

Deli Team Members. When grabing product off the sales floor for production. Do we need to scan (as sampling) or requisition the product. Or just grab and use? 

Our Deli team have been just grabbing from the meat and produce. Causing our counts to be off. Is the only thing we can do is just research and update counts?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Deli Team Members. When grabing product off the sales floor for production. Do we need to scan (as sampling) or requisition the product. Or just grab and use?
> 
> Our Deli team have been just grabbing from the meat and produce. Causing our counts to be off. Is the only thing we can do is just research and update counts?


The little shelf stable sausages should be requisitioned but none of the produce is. There was an e-mail quite a while back (like, years) stating that produce shown in recipes is not to be requisitioned. The computer is supposed to compensate when deli items are sold, I believe.

If you look at the deli recipes, stuff that needs to be requisitioned is marked (with a symbol, I think... haven't looked that closely in a while). I'll take a pic at work today if I have a chance.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> The computer is supposed to compensate when deli items are sold, I believe.


yeah right just like my milk when Starfucks sells cappuccinos ??


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> yeah right just like my milk when Starfucks sells cappuccinos ??


I didn't say it actually worked, just that this is what I've been told about how it works!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I didn't say it actually worked, just that this is what I've been told about how it works!


i know that Target "math"  works just like the auto CAF pulls, lol.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i know that Target "math"  works just like the auto CAF pulls, lol.



Good one!


----------



## signingminion (Aug 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> got a new reset in the cereal aisle ... well not really but thought this was funny .


This disturbed me as well.  Who knew we only carried adult,  child,  and granola in the cereal aisle?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2016)

No the bakery table will not sell if you move the product to a front end cap oh my god. And do you knowwhy nobody buys it, STL?


----------



## Fosny (Aug 10, 2016)

So our FDC truck is getting handed over to flow and I'm wondering if anyone else has that at their store and how does it work out. We have a few weeks left for the consumables team to push the truck until we completely hand it over to flow we will be working with them to show them how to push the truck properly etc but still a little skeptical.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 10, 2016)

Fosny said:


> So our FDC truck is getting handed over to flow and I'm wondering if anyone else has that at their store and how does it work out. We have a few weeks left for the consumables team to push the truck until we completely hand it over to flow we will be working with them to show them how to push the truck properly etc but still a little skeptical.


Who pushes it now? Our market "team" consists of 2-3 TMs total, so a separate FDC team is necessary.

As long as it's just a handful of dedicated TMs, it shouldn't be too hard to train them. If it's the entire flow team though...


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)

Our PA pushes with a few flow tms, and one brtm who also does the backstock.  This is how it has always been at our store.


----------



## Fosny (Aug 10, 2016)

We are getting a handful of flow TMs to train but the ETLs want to completely give the truck to them and I'm a little hesistant on that because flow likes cut corners and I am pretty sure they will overstock and stuff like that :/


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 11, 2016)

Our flow team used to own the FDC push. It worked out better logistically because they were all P-Fresh-trained (due to having to push the P-Fresh autofills), but they weren't always good about FIFOing and proper backstocking because speed is life. Now the dayside team works the FDC trucks, which makes the schedule a pain in the ass for everybody and requires non-morning people (like myself) to be awake early in the morning.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2016)

Ah yogurts on sale next week chobani will be .90 lowest price of the season and yoplait will be .50 and an extra 20% on cartwheel.  

I see a whole pallet of yogurt coming on the next FDC truck be warned !!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Ah yogurts on sale next week chobani will be .90 lowest price of the season and yoplait will be .50 and an extra 20% on cartwheel.
> 
> I see a whole pallet of yogurt coming on the next FDC truck be warned !!



Yeah

Kill me.

Why does corporate insist on having endcaps of deli meat and cheese? THEY DON'T SELL.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

TFW you finish everything and can go fuck around deep zoning in dry market for the rest of your shift



Also they got rid of mustard/turnip/collard greens on this week's salad revision FINALLY


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 11, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Ah yogurts on sale next week chobani will be .90 lowest price of the season and yoplait will be .50 and an extra 20% on cartwheel.
> 
> I see a whole pallet of yogurt coming on the next FDC truck be warned !!



Of course it's the week I'm scheduled to work the FDC truck.

I'll bet Jack will be cursing the company over his 5.5 hour DARY CAFs.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Of course it's the week I'm scheduled to work the FDC truck.
> 
> I'll bet Jack will be cursing the company over his 5.5 hour DARY CAFs.



Which he'll have to backstock most of because maybe one or two of the yogurts will actually go out


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Yeah
> 
> Kill me.
> 
> Why does corporate insist on having endcaps of deli meat and cheese? THEY DON'T SELL.



They like to set alot of endcaps that dont sell and then they send us way too much product for it and we just sit on it


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2016)

Stop sending me BAKERY please !!!
I have 3 tubs and 1 metro of bakery in the freezer and only 1 table on the salesfloor that is FULL.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Stop sending me BAKERY please !!!
> I have 3 tubs and 1 metro of bakery in the freezer and only 1 table on the salesfloor that is FULL.



on the list of things that don't sell...


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> They like to set alot of endcaps that dont sell and then they send us way too much product for it and we just sit on it



We're one of those "freaky" BTC stores, and I swear we don't sell half the shit they send us for sales planners.



qmosqueen said:


> Stop sending me BAKERY please !!!
> I have 3 tubs and 1 metro of bakery in the freezer and only 1 table on the salesfloor that is FULL.



Are your capacities and SFQ accurate? If so, you may need your OTLs adjusted.

I would suggest flexing around the store (i.e. checklanes and savor spot), but they'll just send you more.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2016)

oh no say it ain't so, who let the cat out of the bag ??


Target Corp. has a problem in its grocery aisles: Shoppers aren’t visiting often enough to buy the retailer’s fresh meat, 
fruits and vegetables before they spoil.

Target’s grocery business being spoiled by fewer shoppers

comments are funny !!
i love this one  ::
Brittany Carson1 hour ago




My last trip to Target's grocery section was not good. While picking out blueberries a couple of weeks ago I noticed that a couple of packages had mold on the blueberries. Then I picked up a half gallon of milk and when I was waiting in check out I noticed that the expiration date stated 7/19/2016 but it was 7/21/2016 when I was making the purchase. I put the milk down and was immediately grossed out. I understand that people are not purchasing their food but it is not okay to sell spoiled food to customers that are. This was my last time shopping for groceries at Target, now I just go to Aldi's for fruit and Walmart for other food essentials.


----------



## jenna (Aug 15, 2016)

We get moldy fruit right off the truck.  And with the elimination of hours needed to maintain the area - of course the product and sales are going to suffer.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 15, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> oh no say it ain't so, who let the cat out of the bag ??
> 
> 
> Target Corp. has a problem in its grocery aisles: Shoppers aren’t visiting often enough to buy the retailer’s fresh meat,
> ...



This was my rebuttal in a nut shell when anyone in my store would confront me about Red Cards....

"Sir, I hope you realize that just as much as the Red Card can drive Loyalty so can PFresh, If I miss asking a guest about saving 5% it was because I wanted to make sure that the 10 other quests shopping my area, are here not _taking chance_ and saving  5% but because it is Fresh and trustworthy. If that chance turns sour (pardon the pun) I can guarantee we loose their business  forever".


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2016)

The annoying thing is that my store, we never have expired milk. Moldy fruit? Please, that's off the shelf.

Maybe if Target would properly fund their grocery departments...


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 15, 2016)

Here in our area, we use C&S and the quality is usually poor.  Yesterday, I had to throw half my berries out due to mold.  There was nothing in the back to flex on the shelf.  I have to order a case of bagged galas each order since each bag usually has at least one bruised apple. On the plus side we are selling bakery even though, we do toss our fair share of bread. Not sure what the company will do long term to improve P Fresh and grocery sales.  We are too committed in the prototype to spend the money removing it from stores.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The annoying thing is that my store, we never have expired milk. Moldy fruit? Please, that's off the shelf.
> 
> Maybe if Target would properly fund their grocery departments...



Fat chance of that happening.  I wonder if HQ actually knows the real reality of how stores are allocating payroll to their pfresh departments because I have heard my HR tell me directly HQ allocates X ammount of hours for market and we get 30-50% less hours of X for market.....

Not sure what my store or the company expects when we get about 87 total hours in market but we are expected to

Do Working huddle and mid day zone which can take anywhere from 1 to 1 1/2 hours EACH day
Push out Mcclane with no help
Do reshop for market
Zone ALL of market not just Pfresh and Coolers/Freezers
Backstock all of the pulls...backroom doesnt have to do this
The majority of guests helped are OUTSIDE of market and can take some time
Still have to backup cashier, grab carts, fill baskets, and occasionaly cover electronics
Sometimes have to salesplans which involved demerching, pushing to home, pulling, setting and pushing

Then you have the actual market tasks which include

Receiving C&S and staging in appropriate cooler
SDA which is usually around 50 items
Push out all morning pulls along with the afternoon pulls
Order
Culling
Meat Coupons
Filling/Ordering ice
Filling milk/eggs
Pair with SFT for ongoing issues in coolers either on floor or backroom(happens so much)
Vendor Survey plus getting info for all vendors on upcoming sets

And probably other things I am forgetting

According to that article Pfresh/Market accounts for 20% of Targets Revenue but I feel like nobody gives a shit about it


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 15, 2016)

@pfreshdude At least you don't have to back-up at the pharmacy anymore.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 15, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> @pfreshdude At least you don't have to back-up at the pharmacy anymore.



Thank god for CVS


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 16, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> Thank god for CVS



I got Coached for putting up a fit about being trained to back up Pharmacy (Usually I was the only one in market at any given time). Our AMAZING Milk Vendor got laid off who also filled/rotated our milk for us the day it arrived, now all they do is literally just drop it off. We had to take over RUNNING Ad-Set on sundays, which is an entire day out of Market, as well as Setting and planning our Sales planners (All of this within a month or so). So when they brought this up it did piss me off...

I get coached, and two weeks later it is announced that they are now CVS, lmao.


----------



## Fosny (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone else getting light produce on their trucks? Probably 20% of what you order? Including bananas


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 16, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Anyone else getting light produce on their trucks? Probably 20% of what you order? Including bananas


yes ... I thought it was just me.  And why is my BIG square jar Grapefruit Discontinued right at back to school.

where are my kiwis ??? none on the last 3 trucks.  Apricots have been discontinued also. 
No nectarines, peaches, plums or hot house tomatoes for 2 trucks now.
where are my cherubs ??

i get my FDC out of Columbus Ohio, 4 days a week
!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 16, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> where are my kiwis ??? none on the last 3 trucks.  Apricots have been discontinued also.
> No nectarines, peaches, plums or hot house tomatoes for 2 trucks now.
> where are my cherubs ??
> 
> ...



Same FDC. Seems like we got all our orderables on today's truck. But they also sent a fuckton of yogurt and Lunchables because........well, you know.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 16, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Same FDC. Seems like we got all our orderables on today's truck. But they also sent a fuckton of yogurt and Lunchables because........well, you know.


yeah, like yogurt sells from that front end cap ... not.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2016)

ETL-Sales floor noticed I expressed doubt about the "brilliant" idea to combine produce and bakery tables and get these stupid bakery sidecaps things. Told me he didn't want to interfere with "my business as a PA" and I was about to stab the fucker like I am not consulted on decisions it's some fucking management circle jerk where I'm not welcome


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2016)

Today was one of *those days* where everything is AWESOME.

Seriously, I actually want to go to work tomorrow so I can continue this streak of awesome


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 20, 2016)

Yesterday was awful. Could not come clean on pushing C&S despite arriving early.  Me and my other team member had to leave a good half pallet of yogurt.  Am off this weekend so hopefully it will get completed.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2016)

FIVE HOURS AND I RAN AROUND NONSTOP WOOOOO I FEEL GOOD MORE ShiT DONE


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2016)

Done everything humanly possible to ensure a good inventory tomorrow


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Done everything humanly possible to ensure a good inventory tomorrow


I always order less the weekend before inventory 
And look at the on hand numbers and  Qmos to get the berries and salads down to the actual numbers.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 21, 2016)

I got to cover market for a lunch today, mine as well main-line myself some ego.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I always order less the weekend before inventory
> And look at the on hand numbers and  Qmos to get the berries and salads down to the actual numbers.



research tho


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> research tho



Drastic count changes tho.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Drastic count changes tho.



See the thing is, most of it didn't come up on the drastic count report. I know this because I would hear about it endlessly. "WHY IS THE ENTIRE PRODUCE TABLE ON THE DRASTIC COUNTS WHAT THE HELL OATH2ORDER"


----------



## Asuras (Aug 22, 2016)

Though it doesn't matter for most of you Pfresh Stores. But my Super Target's Meat Department and Dairy/Frozen Department Teams will now be combined together. And both TL of both departments will run the department when one is not working. And both teams will have to learn both ends of the department.


----------



## Fosny (Aug 23, 2016)

My CTL was telling me the market is going to become a heavily focused department(p-fresh store) we are going to take care of everything including flow dry market and getting a team size of 10ish people we will be getting more responsibility and work load, coming in the next few weeks supposedly


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> See the thing is, most of it didn't come up on the drastic count report. I know this because I would hear about it endlessly. "WHY IS THE ENTIRE PRODUCE TABLE ON THE DRASTIC COUNTS WHAT THE HELL OATH2ORDER"



That's assuming anyone actually has time to look at it. The counts won't change if the instocks team doesn't work the drastic count report.


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fosny said:


> My CTL was telling me the market is going to become a heavily focused department(p-fresh store) we are going to take care of everything including flow dry market and getting a team size of 10ish people we will be getting more responsibility and work load, coming in the next few weeks supposedly


My store is gonna be a test store too. Every store isn't getting it yet


----------



## Fosny (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah it's going to be a really big hit or miss. CTL is going to be interviewing in store team members to get people with experience also fresh hires. Also going to be having a sit down with all consumables TMs to let them know how much more work we are going to have and how big the department is going to get to see if the TMs want in our out so its getting serious


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 24, 2016)

So.....  Steritech went into my Fixture Room today........

Not sure how it went as I was bolting out the door, but it was instant PTSD when I saw the LOD unlocking the Fixture room with him.


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 24, 2016)

If anyone has any questions regarding the new market pilot feel free to ask, I was part of the initial rollout.


----------



## Fosny (Aug 24, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> If anyone has any questions regarding the new market pilot feel free to ask, I was part of the initial rollout.



What was team size difference?
Is it working out?
What is the difference in work load before and after? 

Just to start off


----------



## Fosny (Aug 24, 2016)

From the target subreddit.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 24, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> That's assuming anyone actually has time to look at it. The counts won't change if the instocks team doesn't work the drastic count report.



Half the time they don't change even when we work the report. Since it was altered for the MyDevice counts don't change when we want them to. We are keeping one item as a test and over a month and we research it and drastic count report it everyday and it will not change. And it should have never been on the report in the first place. It was a miss pick that got missed.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 24, 2016)

So in this "rollout" is there a Market Team Leader position back?

If they are blaming you for your "leadership" in this roll out, print out your core roles and hand it to them, and ask them where it says "Leading the Food Logistics Process". Unless PA has new core roles with this rollout, if it does, I would run for the hills immediately.)

This roll out would need a Market TL who doesn't close, but runs the Flow Logistic's process (Freeing up some from the current lone Flow TL in my store). 4am and 6am position at stores who aren't over night.

I don't see how that isn't acceptable, especially since FA has its own TL.

And VML exists.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2016)

If this comes to my store, I'm quitting.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 24, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> So.....  Steritech went into my Fixture Room today........
> 
> Not sure how it went as I was bolting out the door, but it was instant PTSD when I saw the LOD unlocking the Fixture room with him.


Are we from the same store ?. We just had a steritech visit too, they did not look too pleased with the stockroom. I only hope starbucks didn't screw us again.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 24, 2016)

In theory it sounds great. Bigger, dedicated team with more responsibilities and expectations.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 24, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> If anyone has any questions regarding the new market pilot feel free to ask, I was part of the initial rollout.


Is your store a Super? If so, how have the changes affected Deli? I'm worried that we're going to end up with even fewer people available to do production and help slice for guests with the focus on pushing product to the floor.


----------



## jenna (Aug 24, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> If anyone has any questions regarding the new market pilot feel free to ask, I was part of the initial rollout.



Please elaborate....


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 24, 2016)

I need to get out of pfresh completely lmao. If the SFS order increase does happen, let them leave me there all the time. No complaints


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 24, 2016)

Fosny said:


> What was team size difference?
> Is it working out?
> What is the difference in work load before and after?
> 
> Just to start off



-Consumables hours essentially doubled/tripled depending on the truck forecast.Three PA's all working 40 hours, team members work a minimum 32. Team is responsible for all pulling and backstocking, the grocery portion of the GM truck, all FDC push, cleaning routines, sales planners/revisions. Along with this your store will be provided additional payroll to install zone assist fixtures for top turnover areas in grocery (granola bars, condiments, baking, etc)

Once the routines were dialed in most issues went away. The main thing is changing the team culture of realizing they have time to clean and check dates, there is no excuse. They need to be self sufficient, be mindful of who you place on this team (do not just move flow team members over and expect this to work) and there needs to be follow up with the PA's.


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 24, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Is your store a Super? If so, how have the changes affected Deli? I'm worried that we're going to end up with even fewer people available to do production and help slice for guests with the focus on pushing product to the floor.


P-fresh. But deli and bakery TL's are impacted by this, can't remember what exactly. But all food based work centers receive a significant hours increase.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 25, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> P-fresh. But deli and bakery TL's are impacted by this, can't remember what exactly. But all food based work centers receive a significant hours increase.


I hope so! We're down to less than 50% of the hours we used to get 2 years ago and you can tell.


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 25, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I hope so! We're down to less than 50% of the hours we used to get 2 years ago and you can tell.


Hours are decided in MyTime which now accounts for every step of the process (sales planners,revisions,pulling,backstocking,pushing truck,stocking,cleaning,etc). Stores are not allowed to schedule below that amount. One week I under schedules by 2 hours and our DTL had to follow up to make sure we extended a TM those 2 hours.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> So.....  Steritech went into my Fixture Room today........
> 
> Not sure how it went as I was bolting out the door, but it was instant PTSD when I saw the LOD unlocking the Fixture room with him.




Safety is now part of their walk so they go in the fixture room to make sure shelves and fixtures are being stored correctly.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 25, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> -Consumables hours essentially doubled/tripled depending on the truck forecast.Three PA's all working 40 hours, team members work a minimum 32. Team is responsible for all pulling and backstocking, the grocery portion of the GM truck, all FDC push, cleaning routines, sales planners/revisions. Along with this your store will be provided additional payroll to install zone assist fixtures for top turnover areas in grocery (granola bars, condiments, baking, etc)
> 
> Once the routines were dialed in most issues went away. The main thing is changing the team culture of realizing they have time to clean and check dates, there is no excuse. They need to be self sufficient, be mindful of who you place on this team (do not just move flow team members over and expect this to work) and there needs to be follow up with the PA's.


About freaking time!  We gave got to put people within areas to take ownership of depts.  You want guest to shop in electronics have someone there always to assist.  Stop trying to a team of 2 or 3 cover the store.  Flow, pog and pricing have responsibilities in their areas.  Of course this wouldn't last long before hours or cut


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 25, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Are we from the same store ?. We just had a steritech visit too, they did not look too pleased with the stockroom. I only hope starbucks didn't screw us again.



We ended up green, but last visit he didn't go into our fixture room, he did this time, then turned around and walked back out in like 15 seconds..

I am happy my market senses kicked in and I hid all of our go0-b-gone and spitfire behind a false wall i made in one of our cabinets... lmao.

we ended up green anyway.


----------



## shadowdagger (Aug 25, 2016)

I have never in my life been more happier to go back to school. Being a PA is the most ridiculous job I have ever had. The workload and amount of responsibilities they put on you is absurd. Our store is going to shit also. ETL's quitting, people going to school or LOA. The whole store is a mess. People are sick of not getting 40 hours or they are too stressed.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Aug 25, 2016)

shadowdagger said:


> I have never in my life been more happier to go back to school. Being a PA is the most ridiculous job I have ever had. The workload and amount of responsibilities they put on you is absurd. Our store is going to shit also. ETL's quitting, people going to school or LOA. The whole store is a mess. People are sick of not getting 40 hours or they are too stressed.


For some of them it may not even be the 40 hours part, but that they get something like 12 or 16 and it is split over the whole week at random times.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Safety is now part of their walk so they go in the fixture room to make sure shelves and fixtures are being stored correctly.


That makes no sense. Please check the bathrooms instead.


----------



## Malkiacera (Aug 25, 2016)

So for anyone who's done the pilot for the new market process how does your shift go now?
Right now our flow team bowls out and waves through market and we're lucky to get out of market by 7:15 latest. When we get a food truck we try to break down the pallets by 8 and finish pushing and backstock by noon.


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 25, 2016)

Malkiacera said:


> So for anyone who's done the pilot for the new market process how does your shift go now?
> Right now our flow team bowls out and waves through market and we're lucky to get out of market by 7:15 latest. When we get a food truck we try to break down the pallets by 8 and finish pushing and backstock by noon.


Once your store begins the grocery pilot all bowling stops for grocery. There is not a set time frame for completing the dry grocery push, it is now considered an all day process to ensure team members are on the floor interacting guests, zoning, checking dates, researching, etc.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 25, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> Once your store begins the grocery pilot all bowling stops for grocery. There is not a set time frame for completing the dry grocery push, it is now considered an all day process to ensure team members are on the floor interacting guests, zoning, checking dates, researching, etc.



Are you a July store? Who owns the process? Initial talks in my store seem to lean towards ETL Log but it doesn't sound right to me (nor do I like the sound if it considering how Log pushes) when we have an ETL food. I was all gung ho for this until my ETL indicated that I wouldn't be as involved in the process.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 25, 2016)

@Dekaf does this take hours from the backroom to account for the market team handling grocery BS and pulling?


----------



## Bosch (Aug 25, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That makes no sense. Please check the bathrooms instead.



As someone who was injured in a fixture room due to others laziness. Let them in, let POG feel that heat.  Seven sutures were not fun.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 25, 2016)

Fosny said:


> View attachment 2472
> From the target subreddit.



YEP..this sounds about dead on if this came to my store lol.  I know this exact thing would happen

Also is every ETL or STL literally retarded when it comes to push.  The team cant magically "work faster" or "harder" if the team size is way too low to begin with.  

Im so sick of my leadership team treating my C&S team like shit lately when they schedule them for 3 hours only, which btw includes a 15 min break and they expect it all pushed AND backstocked.  On Thursdays we have almost 500 pieces and they have only been scheduling 5 people....during our busiest time starting at 3 or so til 6 or so....only 3 hours each.  

Lets do some basic freaking math shall we.  We get say a 450 piece truck, which btw ALL has to be FIFO, its not like most of the flow push, and we get 15 total hours in which to push it.  Flow has been like 2400 but they only push under their hours and we have other people schedule to do backroom after for backstock.  They give them like 100 hours or so JUST for breakout and push....and they want to say C&S is slow...F that


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 25, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Are you a July store? Who owns the process? Initial talks in my store seem to lean towards ETL Log but it doesn't sound right to me (nor do I like the sound if it considering how Log pushes) when we have an ETL food. I was all gung ho for this until my ETL indicated that I wouldn't be as involved in the process.


Process ownership depends on the volume, but it should be the ETL food or consumables TL if your volume is large enough, otherwise it will be salesfloor ETL and salesfloor TL with added PA's to account for the org chart. The logistics ETL should not own the process, I've heard plenty of horror stories of log ETL's moving over a bunch of flow TMs and not making any changes.


----------



## Dekaf (Aug 25, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> @Dekaf does this take hours from the backroom to account for the market team handling grocery BS and pulling?



Yes it will. Again depends on volume but the Backroom TL should be involved in the rollout as they have a good understanding of the average workload per truck. 5 hours or more per truck is a safe estimate. A new Autofill and caf process will be rolling out next week.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 25, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> Process ownership depends on the volume, but it should be the ETL food or consumables TL if your volume is large enough, otherwise it will be salesfloor ETL and salesfloor TL with added PA's to account for the org chart. The logistics ETL should not own the process, I've heard plenty of horror stories of log ETL's moving over a bunch of flow TMs and not making any changes.



In lower volume stores without a CTL........I dont know how SF TL or ETL SF wouldnt just quit right on the spot...Im serious.  So not only would they be responsible for the ENTIRE SF, including electronics, fitting room, hardlines, softlines and consumables but then they would now have to be responsible for EVERYTHING market...lol...Target is kidding right?  ETL LOG would be a DREAM position if this happened...so easy.  Same with BR TL...if neither of them had to be involved at all in it


----------



## jenna (Aug 26, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Safety is now part of their walk so they go in the fixture room to make sure shelves and fixtures are being stored correctly.



Woop woop.  Red alert, Red alert.

Our store would fail miserably.


----------



## jenna (Aug 26, 2016)

Fosny said:


> From the target subreddit.




There's a Target subreddit?  huh.  never knew.

--
And this is how it would go at my store (as posted on the subreddit board.)  Over worked and understaffed is a running theme.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Aug 26, 2016)

jenna said:


> There's a Target subreddit?  huh.  never knew.
> 
> --
> And this is how it would go at my store (as posted on the subreddit board.)  Over worked and understaffed is a running theme.


It isn't quite as active as here.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 26, 2016)

Dekaf said:


> Process ownership depends on the volume, but it should be the ETL food or consumables TL if your volume is large enough, otherwise it will be salesfloor ETL and salesfloor TL with added PA's to account for the org chart. The logistics ETL should not own the process, I've heard plenty of horror stories of log ETL's moving over a bunch of flow TMs and not making any changes.


Yes thank you! After a meeting with my STL, I was able to clear up a few of the ownership questions and found out it WOULD be my team with the support of my ETL (Food). Continued ownership by Log would be my worst fear!

I'm guessing you're pFresh? I'm curious how the org chart will look for an A Super.. I'm told that I'll likely be adopting Meat (on top of DDF) and am hoping we'll be able to add a PA or something (Best case scenario would be another TL for MDF).

Also, I know some stores (including us) put mini seasonal on the CTL.. Do you know if this may change?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Be careful. Target doesn't like when we link official things.

Does it have a list of stores it's coming to


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Does it have a list of stores it's coming to



Yup. There's a spreadsheet attached to the redwire


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Yup. There's a spreadsheet attached to the redwire



Gotcha thanks


----------



## Fosny (Aug 27, 2016)

Deleted post just to be safe.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Deleted post just to be safe.



Thanks, I hate having to do that to people who are just trying to help but I also don't like having Spot shut down our site.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2016)

oh nooooooo i pushed all the eggs, milk, berries, grapes, bananas, and bakery whatever will the opener do tomorrow

CLEAN. THE CTL OPENS AND SHE BETTER FUCKING CLEAN.

Forreal tho it was busy as hell. Challenged the last of the milk out by like 2:30, last of the bananas around 1, and bakery was an all day thing where I pushed the bakery tub from the truck and the leftover flat that nobody backstocks. THEN went and pulled the located bakery AND looked in every waco for anything that might have been unlocated. TOTALLY NOT AVOIDING THE SALES FLOOR.


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 28, 2016)

We were down to our last 6 packages of 3lb bananas when I left.  They were also starting to turn with a fruit fly flying around. Our store is to warm for them to prosper.  For some reason, we have not been able to order red grapes and had to my support it.  It is coming up under the vendor name Divine Flavor instead of C&S.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2016)

OH HEY

Bakery table gets bigger shelves coming in week of 9/5 for the 9/11 reset


----------



## Fosny (Aug 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> OH HEY
> 
> Bakery table gets bigger shelves coming in week of 9/5 for the 9/11 reset



I noticed that as well. When I close I usually take my lunch in the Plano room for the peace and quiet and the other night I saw schematics for the bakery transition.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Aug 29, 2016)

HRETL, I know that corporate gave you 2400 hours for the schedule you just put up.   My question is, how the heck do you expect the receiver / Reverse Logistics TM to get everything done?


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 31, 2016)

When you finish zoning Pfresh and pushing almost 1.5 hours early and get to deep clean the coolers/freezers and bunkers :,)


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 31, 2016)

My CTL just asked me if I wanted to join the market team for the pilot lol. Pretty sure I'm gonna say no. She said she already got some BR TMs to say yes and she's gonna steal some of early morning flow.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 31, 2016)

i could not find any info on redwire about this new market team .
is it all stores and what should i search for on redwire  to find it ??


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 31, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> i could not find any info on redwire about this new market team .
> is it all stores and what should i search for on redwire  to find it ??


It's only a pilot in some stores as of rn


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 31, 2016)

So mytime apparently allocated only 28 hours to consumables this upcoming schedule for the week of the 11th...uh.....is this some sort of an error?  We were getting about 90 before this week.  They have us opening 7-10 lmao


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 31, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So mytime apparently allocated only 28 hours to consumables this upcoming schedule for the week of the 11th...uh.....is this some sort of an error?  We were getting about 90 before this week.  They have us opening 7-10 lmao


MyTime v2 does some crazy stuff.. Supposedly, they did time studies in random store prototypes and myTime v2 tailors the schedule to the time it takes to do specific tasks. Since my store's rollout, bakery automatically gets like 350 hours and softlines gets closer to 70. This, of course, is modified before they give out the hour allotment to the leaders.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2016)

I love a day when I get my 22inch freezer pushes (AX1969) in so I can finally get more work done on the freezer aisles.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I love a day when I get my 22inch freezer pushes (AX1969) in so I can finally get more work done on the freezer aisles.


Unless they start designing POGs to have an extra half inch for product, it will only add to the dysfunction. Most of my freezers are on pushers from being an old store and all of the boxed food is kind of just crammed in on the shelves.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Unless they start designing POGs to have an extra half inch for product, it will only add to the dysfunction. Most of my freezers are on pushers from being an old store and all of the boxed food is kind of just crammed in on the shelves.


Th

AX1969 has very thin sides. I've done an entire aisle with em and no issues with produce lining up


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a few more questions for you, @Dekaf.. What time do you start the grocery process? Does everyone come in at the same time or do you stagger start? Roughly how many Ms does your store do a year and how big is your team?

Sorry if this is TMI.. Don't answer if it's too much


----------



## Fosny (Sep 5, 2016)

How would you guys rate your refrigerators at the time of reading this, green being clean, 1 vehicle of backstock at most, no cafs 
Yellow being semi clean but dirty enough to notice, 3-4 vehicles of backstock, 2-3 old cafs 
Red dirty as hell with merch on the floor and milk stains and broken pieces of wooden pallets around, so many back stock vehicles you can barely move around, you can't even tell the difference between cafs and back stock or all your cafs are on top of the backstock 

Mine would be:
Meat: green
Dairy: yellow
Produce: yellow
Frozen: red


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2016)

Meat: green
Dairy: green
Produce: green
Frozen: green

And we got 4 FDC trucks last week at about 1200 pieces each. 

If your produce is yellow then the PA should be ordering less and pushing more out of the cooler on non truck days

If frozen is red you need to get someone to back stock   It's easy take empty wacos outside the freeze and back stock outside.


----------



## Fosny (Sep 6, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> If frozen is red you need to get someone to back stock   It's easy take empty wacos outside the freeze and back stock outside.



Really great idea!! I'll communicate that to my CTL and maybe our dedicated food backstocker will get in the freezer more often


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2016)

So, who saw the the produce revision for pfresh

Goodbye to the singles of each peppers and the single 99 cent cucumbers and hello organic 2 packs that DON'T FUCKING SELL.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Meat: green
> Dairy: green
> Produce: green
> Frozen: green
> ...



Yeah I just LOCU'd and pushed three sections. roughly 80% went out. Zone is good.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2016)

okay what the fuck is this bakery revision

they sent us new basedecks for the bakery table???

my fucking CTL wants to set it up tomorrow morning before we open like bitch I'm fucking busy I have my opening tasks to do dammit


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2016)

CTL update: "screw the table i'm coming in at 8"

HAHAHA


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2016)

No one cares about our bakery table but me.  When a new item comes in I print the shelf label and flex into a spot that looks good.  That's how we have been doing the bakery table for about 8 months  now.

I have TINV next week all by myself again. How many TMs usually do the pfresh inventory at your store ??

I feel like I am the only one who pushes the vendor milk and the specialty milk off of the FDC truck. Monday 2 hours pushing 3 tubs of specialty about 100 boxes and 1 1/2 pallets of vendor milk.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 13, 2016)

So my Pfresh is off to a great start this week....our coverage was 7am-10am today.  Yesterday it was 7-10 and 12-3 i think...sunday 7-10 and 12-3 as well...maybe not even the 12-3.  So great having like 30 hours this week and 40-50 odd hours the following week for market.....

I was doing plano today and after my shift ended I told the ETL somebody better fill the milk because whole milk was literally the only thing on the shelf


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 13, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> So my Pfresh is off to a great start this week....our coverage was 7am-10am today.  Yesterday it was 7-10 and 12-3 i think...sunday 7-10 and 12-3 as well...maybe not even the 12-3.  So great having like 30 hours this week and 40-50 odd hours the following week for market.....
> 
> I was doing plano today and after my shift ended I told the ETL somebody better fill the milk because whole milk was literally the only thing on the shelf


Your store leaders attitude towards pfresh is the perfect example of why Target has failed in their atempt at being a grocery store.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> No one cares about our bakery table but me.  When a new item comes in I print the shelf label and flex into a spot that looks good.  That's how we have been doing the bakery table for about 8 months  now.
> 
> I have TINV next week all by myself again. How many TMs usually do the pfresh inventory at your store ??
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who pushes the vendor milk and the specialty milk off of the FDC truck. Monday 2 hours pushing 3 tubs of specialty about 100 boxes and 1 1/2 pallets of vendor milk.



I tried to care about the bakery table but

meh.

My store we used to have the CTL and a PA do it with 1 BR TM.

Now it's going to be PA and BR TM.

THANKFULLY THOUGH, for the upcoming in 4th quarter, it'll be both PAs and the CTL.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 14, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I have TINV next week all by myself again. How many TMs usually do the pfresh inventory at your store ??


Zero or one.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2016)

Vendor showed me this one ...

Yummy !!

Oreos in the break room for everyone, enjoy !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2016)

Took these off the bakery table today as they were recalled not sure why.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 15, 2016)

I want the beer Oreos!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> okay what the fuck is this bakery revision
> 
> my fucking CTL wants to set it up tomorrow morning before we open like bitch I'm fucking busy I have my opening tasks to do dammit



We got Mysterious Bakery table bases as well.... We got a Redwire stating we would receive extra shelves to expand our bakery table for the season and that they would arrive in the mail. Instead I get two Bakery Basedecks that came off the truck with one of my signing Pallets...

I MySupport the Issue with a copy of the Redwire.... They re-send us the Adjacency (An adjacency from a store halfway across the country, ei the wrong one) and tell us to set it...

****takes a breath****

We re-reply that the adjacency they sent us isn't even in our time-zone, and ask why we received this when we are supposed to set extra shelves...

***** 3 days later, and we are still waiting for a reply back...



We just tied the damn pog and flexed it.


----------



## shadowdagger (Sep 18, 2016)

Fosny said:


> How would you guys rate your refrigerators at the time of reading this, green being clean, 1 vehicle of backstock at most, no cafs
> Yellow being semi clean but dirty enough to notice, 3-4 vehicles of backstock, 2-3 old cafs
> Red dirty as hell with merch on the floor and milk stains and broken pieces of wooden pallets around, so many back stock vehicles you can barely move around, you can't even tell the difference between cafs and back stock or all your cafs are on top of the backstock
> 
> ...



Meat: Red
Produce: Yellow
Dairy: Red
Frozen: Red * Red

All of our rooms are completely jam packed, produce isn't too bad. Freezer is the worse. There's food everywhere on the floor, boxes stacked on the floor everywhere since there was no room to put them. If you pull out a couple vehicles you can maybe walk 5 feet deep before you hit a wall of pallets. It's a complete shit show on truck days. We end up having to leave pallets out of temp for hours because there's just no place to put them. I wouldn't be surprised if our store got shut down for some sort of major health violation or our food making people sick


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2016)

shadowdagger said:


> Meat: Red
> Produce: Yellow
> Dairy: Red
> Frozen: Red * Red
> ...


how do you pass steritech ??


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2016)

got the apple cider today .. yeah...

that damn BOGO on the digiorno and cali pizzas  made for a busy Sunday.

That really is a GREAT DEAL 2 pizzas for only  4.69 ... dived by 2 = 2.35 for 1 pizza after all the discounts ... thats cheaper than food avenue !!


----------



## Fosny (Sep 19, 2016)

How big is your guys consumables team? Mine is 6 including the CTL


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 19, 2016)

We have a PA and a CTL (yes there are coverage gaps).


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2016)

I have 3 pas and 1 CTL  and we average way too much for us to handle   Lol.


----------



## Fosny (Sep 20, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> We have a PA and a CTL (yes there are coverage gaps).



With the hours we have we still have major coverage gaps as well. Probably a good two-three hours of no coverage


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol of the day


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2016)

Fosny said:


> How big is your guys consumables team? Mine is 6 including the CTL



2 PAs, one of which is me, one CTL, and one regular market TM because we "lost" the other in that he sucks.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 24, 2016)

Anyone else have their markets hours slashed the past month or so.....We have only been getting MAYBE 8 hours total in coverage every day now

Told at huddle that at the STL meeting they mentioned apparel and market being a huge focus...

look at schedule to see hours in market are still super low


sounds about right....good job target


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2016)

That was a joke by spot?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2016)

CTL wants me to order heavier.

Fine if minimal QMOS wasn't good for you then I hope you like two of every salad and more food than we possibly need.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 27, 2016)

Our store had a DM walk, heard them mentioning their focus this quarter is the other side of the store (Super Target). I expect hour cuts for our grocery side.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Our store had a DM walk, heard them mentioning their focus this quarter is the other side of the store (Super Target). I expect hour cuts for our grocery side.


That may not so good if you are reworking grocery, dedicated team etc.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 27, 2016)

Sadly we are going through the grocery rework.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2016)

POWER WENT OUT WE LOST ALL OPEN COOLERS.

JUICES ANd milka and freezer and backroom still good

FUUUCKK


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> POWER WENT OUT WE LOST ALL OPEN COOLERS.
> 
> JUICES ANd milka and freezer and backroom still good
> 
> FUUUCKK


Whoa.. How long was the power out?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> POWER WENT OUT WE LOST ALL OPEN COOLERS.
> 
> JUICES ANd milka and freezer and backroom still good
> 
> FUUUCKK



Your next couple FDC/C&S trucks are going to be huge. Good luck.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Your next couple FDC/C&S trucks are going to be huge. Good luck.



I have e the next three days off


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I have e the next three days off


Lol don't answer your phone

Finally your chance to toss that expired lunch meat and cheese.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Lol don't answer your phone
> 
> Finally your chance to toss that expired lunch meat and cheese.


Ikr??


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I have e the next three days off


It takes about three days for the emergency order to arrive...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> It takes about three days for the emergency order to arrive...



Can u not


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 3, 2016)

So even tho I said no to the market pilot, I was roped in by an ETL that I have a hard time saying no to. She said a bunch of people already backed out too. Said it will only be for 4 weeks to get it launched and that they will let me keep the pay increase when I'm done. I'll be kept as a backup like I do now for pfresh. And even tho I've done instocks like 4 times, it seems like I'll be training people lmao. All the good backroom team members said yes too so there's like 4 left and they suck. I'm gonna be in at 5am with another team member to pull the auto fills.
She pretty much said I'll be one of the main people because she trusts me and I'm trained in like almost everything I would need to do.

I've never been at target before 5:30am and this is going to be weeks... fuck.


----------



## Fosny (Oct 3, 2016)

My pilot rolls out next week and none of us are prepared. I will be also opening at 5am.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 3, 2016)

Will this really be company-wide and how will this translate to overnight?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 3, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Will this really be company-wide and how will this translate to overnight?


From what I understand, overnight logistics hours are going to be cut back drastically and those hours are going to the new market team, which is going to be somewhat more staffed in early morning but also more staffed during the day for continuous stocking (as well as helping guests and doing all the market backstock and pulling). They also are pushing the idea that these TMs are going to be more knowledgeable about the foods we carry, but I doubt this is going to happen.


----------



## Fosny (Oct 3, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> They also are pushing the idea that these TMs are going to be more knowledgeable about the foods we carry, but I doubt this is going to happen.



This sounds like people's expectations for electronics


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 5, 2016)

I just had my meeting with my ctl (who is new to her role too. She swapped with my old ctl who is now in domestics) about what is  expected of me and the rundown of what we will be doing. The U-Boats seem like an extra unneeded step tbh. She told me flow is supposed to sort the aisle push into the sections it belongs to which seems really extra too. Idk. We'll see how this goes


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 5, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I just had my meeting with my ctl (who is new to her role too. She swapped with my old ctl who is now in domestics) about what is  expected of me and the rundown of what we will be doing. The U-Boats seem like an extra unneeded step tbh. She told me flow is supposed to sort the aisle push into the sections it belongs to which seems really extra too. Idk. We'all see how this goes


I think the u-boats are more for pushing product while the store is open. No bowling means there aren't boxes all over the floor and I assume they take up less space than pallets/tubs and hold more product than the backroom carts. I can see why corporate would think we should use them. We'll see if they live up to expectations over time.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 5, 2016)

The u-boats are definitely ideal for grocery use. They're very narrow so you can bring it down the aisle without taking much space, and they can safely stack boxes twice as high as on a tub. You'd really only need one per aisle, with the possible exception of cereal.

Only problem is there's no good place to store loose backstock. When I use them to stock at the grocery store, I typically bring a shopping cart for cardboard and backstock.


----------



## Fosny (Oct 5, 2016)

I used the U-boats today to help push the FDC I think they are fantastic so much better than using a tub


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 6, 2016)

We did a FDC truck with the uboats and it went pretty smooth. Flow TL chickened out on using them on today's RDC so I'm still waiting to see it in full motion.

6 pallets of gen 3 came in today.. A uboat with a shelf was very effective for putting those bad boys in. Loaded the base up with a few boxes and used the shelf to hold the product. I'm still curious how the pushers will work with tall things, like cereal, but the doubles work really well for the big 40oz peanut butter.

Also got the metros for the fast movers.. They're not as long as I would have liked but there should be plenty of 4' metros around since Flow won't be using them for grocery backstock.


----------



## Fosny (Oct 6, 2016)

One produce pallet fit on 1 U-boat


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 6, 2016)

When we have 6 people and they want 300/170 pieces  of FDC and all of dry pulls plus dry from the GM done by 12:30.....and that doesn't involve backstocking.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2016)

6 people. Wow that's s lot.   For just FDC I get 4 TMs for 5.5 hrs to push dairy snd freezer about 700 pieces. I PA do the produce meat and bananas about 400 pieces.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 6, 2016)

Who unloads market freight from the dc?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 6, 2016)

What is this the order number for that U Boat.

Has Signing Cart written all over it.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 6, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Who unloads market freight from the dc?


It still comes mixed with GM merch, so flow handles the unload.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Did anyone else get a larger than normal FDC truck today ??  

We receive 1148 pieces 13 pallets.  4 1/2 dairy, 2 freezer, 1 banana , 1 meat,  4 produce.  This is 1 1/2 more dairy and 1 more produce.  Why so much yogurts when most was backstock. And too many naked bolt house juices.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else get a larger than normal FDC truck today ??
> 
> We receive 1148 pieces 13 pallets.  4 1/2 dairy, 2 freezer, 1 banana , 1 meat,  4 produce.  This is 1 1/2 more dairy and 1 more produce.  Why so much yogurts when most was backstock. And too many naked bolt house juices.



I had a shit ton of yogurt backstock on Thursday's truck. Is there a big sale next week or something?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2016)

I know the Dannon 4 packs the ones in the rectangular long box are on sale. 

Also does anyone else get LIVE Plants on their food trucks. ?? This is our 3rd shipment we have been getting 5 boxes 8 plants in each box fall mums, every Friday truck.  We put them all over the check lanes on top of the drink coolers.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Also does anyone else get LIVE Plants on their food trucks. ?? This is our 3rd shipment we have been getting 5 boxes 8 plants in each box fall mums, every Friday truck.  We put them all over the check lanes on top of the drink coolers.



I've only seen poinsettias for Christmas and lilies for Easter at my store.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Also does anyone else get LIVE Plants on their food trucks. ?? This is our 3rd shipment we have been getting 5 boxes 8 plants in each box fall mums, every Friday truck. We put them all over the check lanes on top of the drink coolers.


Yeah we've been getting them and putting them in the same area. They don't seem to be selling very well, which is odd for this area and the complete opposite of what's happening with plants at my grocery store.

Maybe it's because we have a Lowes and Home Depot in the same shopping center?


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 8, 2016)

We also have been getting the live plants. We placed them besides the pumpkin in the middle of the aisle by pfresh and it's selling well, I think. I didn't see a lot of it lately so I am just assuming that it is selling. 

We also have a Home Depot nearby.


----------



## shadowdagger (Oct 8, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> We also have been getting the live plants. We placed them besides the pumpkin in the middle of the aisle by pfresh and it's selling well, I think. I didn't see a lot of it lately so I am just assuming that it is selling.
> 
> We also have a Home Depot nearby.



We have a home depot next to our store too. Also another target near me has a home depot next to it. Wonder what's up with that


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2016)

There should be a Kohls or Costco near your store, too.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 9, 2016)

We put the flowers on a check lane.. They sell ok..


----------



## Zoned out (Oct 10, 2016)

Long time spectator, first time poster here. A couple months ago at my store we completely changed our produce ordering process. The PA's were no longer in charge of ordering and the upper management, our ETL and TL of market, decided that we should order less. They really didn't give me and my fellow PA's (there are 4 of us in total) any reasoning for this, they just sort of did it. From what I can tell, it seems that they want to order everything that we need for each individual day so that the coolers are empty when the store closes.

Well, the coolers are empty when the store closes. In fact, they start to clear out at around our first peek (12pm-1pm). We are not a Super Target, but the foot traffic in and out everyday could warrent that title. So yeah, we just don't have much in terms of produce on a daily basis and we have to flex like CRAZY everyday.

I was just wondering what the process was like for other stores and who is in charge of ordering as well.


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 10, 2016)

Having the CTL or ETL order is the new best practice.  However, my ETL allowed me to continue to do the order under TL or ETL numbers.  PA's are the ones who understand the business the best.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 10, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> Having the CTL or ETL order is the new best practice.  However, my ETL allowed me to continue to do the order under TL or ETL numbers.  PA's are the ones who understand the business the best.



I still order because we dont have a CTL and my ETLs are clueless on anything in market


----------



## Zoned out (Oct 10, 2016)

pfreshdude said:


> I still order because we dont have a CTL and my ETLs are clueless on anything in market



Do you have a lot of stock outs at your store for produce? Do you usually order less than the forecast? I'm trying to figure out if it is just my store that has been told to order less.


----------



## shadowdagger (Oct 11, 2016)

Zoned out said:


> Long time spectator, first time poster here. A couple months ago at my store we completely changed our produce ordering process. The PA's were no longer in charge of ordering and the upper management, our ETL and TL of market, decided that we should order less. They really didn't give me and my fellow PA's (there are 4 of us in total) any reasoning for this, they just sort of did it. From what I can tell, it seems that they want to order everything that we need for each individual day so that the coolers are empty when the store closes.
> 
> Well, the coolers are empty when the store closes. In fact, they start to clear out at around our first peek (12pm-1pm). We are not a Super Target, but the foot traffic in and out everyday could warrent that title. So yeah, we just don't have much in terms of produce on a daily basis and we have to flex like CRAZY everyday.
> 
> I was just wondering what the process was like for other stores and who is in charge of ordering as well.



Ours is the opposite. They order way too much of stuff we don't need. 3 boxes of that salad nobody buys, 6 packs of green grapes but no red, mountains of clementines. They always say they need to keep a lot of backstock so the floors are always full (target logic, right?), but when you are over ordering stuff people don't buy and there's nobody there to flex anything out it just all clogs up the produce room then gets thrown out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2016)

shadowdagger said:


> Ours is the opposite. They order way too much of stuff we don't need. 3 boxes of that salad nobody buys, 6 packs of green grapes but no red, mountains of clementines. They always say they need to keep a lot of backstock so the floors are always full (target logic, right?), but when you are over ordering stuff people don't buy and there's nobody there to flex anything out it just all clogs up the produce room then gets thrown out.


TPC is your friend. Learn how to TPC so you sell that stuff nobody buys.  I TPC things some times 50 % off.  My bi color grapes 2 lb clam shells are at 1.99 this week we have way too many of these.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 11, 2016)

How do you tpc it? Do we need permission to mark it down?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 11, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> How do you tpc it? Do we need permission to mark it down?



Ask a PA/CTL about TPC'ing

It is hard to explain ordering balance/TPCing,

My rule of thumb is Overorder stuff that sells and you can TPC slightly and get rid of fast (to maintain, full"ness"?. At my Store it is Strawberries/Raspberries by far.

I would also like to implement a rule of thumb to never order anything that doesn't sell thus eliminating it off the POG, (At my store it is Fresh Ginger Root (WTF?)


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2016)

Shallots don't sell

You need a log on id for the label printer pc to TPC. Ask a PA or ETL to TPC things we do bananas a lot.


----------



## shadowdagger (Oct 11, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Ummm...no. I highly doubt both the PA/CTL knows how to do TPC. I know more than the PA and our CTL came last year and so far, I haven't seen him tpc anything. The only one who knows already left the company. I'll try asking the old CTL



TPC'ing isn't exclusive to consumables, at least I don't think it is, so somebody should know how to TPC. Also I am a PA and I know how to do it and my CTL taught me.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 11, 2016)

shadowdagger said:


> TPC'ing isn't exclusive to consumables, at least I don't think it is, so somebody should know how to TPC. Also I am a PA and I know how to do it and my CTL taught me.


I believe it's fairly exclusive to perishables (Produce, Meat, Deli, Bakery and sometimes Dairy). There are other methods of marking things down (like QRP and promotion maintenance) but there isn't usually another reason to do so beyond competitor matching. This is to say that I _rarely_ have success TPCing anything in dry.


----------



## Zoned out (Oct 12, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I would also like to implement a rule of thumb to never order anything that doesn't sell thus eliminating it off the POG, (At my store it is Fresh Ginger Root (WTF?)


 

We discontinued selling the ginger root a couple months back and there have been so many complaints. People really love their ginger root where I'm from.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2016)

i just found out today that BCODE is back on the PDA in Rfapps   !!!  yeah small miracles .


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 12, 2016)

Double truck meant lots of work for our 4 person dry market team today. Not even gonna lie, walking out crossed my mind for a second when I saw all the truck push on the floor, but I need a job. Flow looked so sorry for us lmao. I pushed the autofills and joined my CTL and another former BR TM pushing the truck. Former flow TM was in the back all day backstocking 4 pallets right from the truck, and backstocked all the shit we brought him lol. My CTL ended up asking me to stay an extra hour today and shave that time off saturday since there isn't a truck. We all worked our asses OFFFFFF. ETL AP actually said he was surprised we got through so much. Well that's what you get when you have a few of the best TMs (in my opinion) on the team. But the team needs more people... Ugh. I never stopped moving today


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 13, 2016)

So I recently learned that Bakery and Produce as well as Meat are going to be rolled into this Market team... but they're keeping the current TLs. Somehow I don't think we're going to keep all 3 TLs... and I'm pretty sure I know who will be sent to the chopping block. Also, Market TMs are PG7.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Shallots don't sell
> 
> You need a log on id for the label printer pc to TPC. Ask a PA or ETL to TPC things we do bananas a lot.



And that's why shallots are coming off pog


----------



## WalmartDrone (Oct 13, 2016)

So in my store the PA runs the new market process. I and the CTL are the only ones schedules for this shift (since the other PA is useless), I am having an issue with a long time TM that doesn't like how I run things because she's been there forever and I don't know anything.  Even though she refuses to go in the freezer. So instead of talking to me, she went to our ETL-HR to report me for being too bossy.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2016)

on a different note ...


----------



## shadowdagger (Oct 14, 2016)

TargetDrone said:


> So in my store the PA runs the new market process. I and the CTL are the only ones schedules for this shift (since the other PA is useless), I am having an issue with a long time TM that doesn't like how I run things because she's been there forever and I don't know anything.  Even though she refuses to go in the freezer. So instead of talking to me, she went to our ETL-HR to report me for being too bossy.



That's a big FDB right there.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 17, 2016)

Has anyone attempted to start using the new yogurt dividers yet? I did two facings just to see what I was in for and it took an asinine amount of time. I'm mostly looking for install tips if anyone happens to have any.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2016)

@Signduck, @signingminion, @BigEyedPhish, we need some help, please.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 17, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Has anyone attempted to start using the new yogurt dividers yet? I did two facings just to see what I was in for and it took an asinine amount of time. I'm mostly looking for install tips if anyone happens to have any.


We haven't received them or the new proceed with u boats....dunno.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 18, 2016)

signingminion said:


> We haven't received them or the new proceed with u boats....dunno.


It's probably nothing that you'll ever have to deal with. I haven't had to involve our signing specialist (in the new process) other than asking them to be on the lookout for things I ordered. It's entirely on my team and I to get the fixtures in with the exception of a couple hours I may get from our PMT when our new cheese grid comes in.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 18, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> It's probably nothing that you'll ever have to deal with. I haven't had to involve our signing specialist (in the new process) other than asking them to be on the lookout for things I ordered. It's entirely on my team and I to get the fixtures in with the exception of a couple hours I may get from our PMT when our new cheese grid comes in.


My market process is so broken I'll get involved one way or another if we get it...my old man relies on me for ask new information on new processes.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2016)

Why is C&S sending us 6 frozen pallets wtf


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why is C&S sending us 6 frozen pallets wtf


TURKEYS TURKEYS TURKEYS !!!   hope not all Market Pantry as those don't sell !!

We are suppose to get 3 pallets of just Turkeys this week.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> TURKEYS TURKEYS TURKEYS !!!   hope not all Market Pantry as those don't sell !!



THREE PALLETS OF TURKEYS

THREE PALLETS OF REGULAR FROZEN

SIX FREEZER PALLETS OVERALL BEXAUSE THIS STORE HATES US


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2016)

yeap ... those damn turkeys


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 18, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Has anyone attempted to start using the new yogurt dividers yet? I did two facings just to see what I was in for and it took an asinine amount of time. I'm mostly looking for install tips if anyone happens to have any.


My CTL is putting them in now


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Has anyone attempted to start using the new yogurt dividers yet? I did two facings just to see what I was in for and it took an asinine amount of time. I'm mostly looking for install tips if anyone happens to have any.



I want pics and is this for pfresh or super target


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 18, 2016)

The one I know of looks something like this...

[Hot Item] Plastic Yogurt Store Puller Tray Shelf Divider

I saw it used in a Target Express. Not sure if this is the one being mentioned.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 18, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I want pics and is this for pfresh or super target


I'll take pics and post them later. They are so cool!


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm honestly more excited than I should be. They are clear and have a little tab to pull when you need to pull the yogurts forward. Only one section is done for now. They are also kind of annoying to put together but easy to adjust once they are.

@oath2order @Shirohime @LogisticsFox


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 18, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I'm honestly more excited than I should be. They are clear and have a little tab to pull when you need to pull the yogurts forward. Only one section is done for now. They are also kind of annoying to put together but easy to adjust once they are.
> 
> @oath2order @Shirohime @LogisticsFox


Ok yeah, they look cool in a black cooler.. Unfortunately, mine is white and has an annoying lip on the shelf so pulling the fixture out to stock is a pain. Did you have to snap any of the pieces off to make hem fit? They're about 2in too long for my shelves.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 18, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Ok yeah, they look cool in a black cooler.. Unfortunately, mine is white and has an annoying lip on the shelf so pulling the fixture out to stock is a pain. Did you have to snap any of the pieces off to make hem fit? They're about 2in too long for my shelves.


Yeah, the last little 2 inch piece was broken off.  There is a very tiny lip on my shelves too. It doesn't really get in the way. The pusher fits perfectly. The yogurts on the top shelf are mostly full, and the last 2 sit on the lip slightly


----------



## ncc1701 (Oct 19, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Thanks, I think they will, ya gotta have em to sell em, and if we somehow have leftovers they will sell at Christmas


Frozen turkey question: Turkeys come in already weighed, example:  they have a tag that says 79 cents a pound, turkey weighs 10 pounds, so price is $7.90   But this is the sale price and they are not on sale right now so before we put them out we have to re-weigh them, put a new tag on that says $1.39 a pound, weight 10 pounds, total price $13.90.  Then when they DO go on sale we have to weigh them AGAIN, put on a new tag for 79 cents a pound......which is exactly like the FIRST tag that was originally on there. Is this stupid or what? Why cant the computer figure out if they are on sale or not, just like everything else in the store???


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

ncc1701 said:


> Frozen turkey question: Turkeys come in already weighed, example:  they have a tag that says 79 cents a pound, turkey weighs 10 pounds, so price is $7.90   But this is the sale price and they are not on sale right now so before we put them out we have to re-weigh them, put a new tag on that says $1.39 a pound, weight 10 pounds, total price $13.90.  Then when they DO go on sale we have to weigh them AGAIN, put on a new tag for 79 cents a pound......which is exactly like the FIRST tag that was originally on there. Is this stupid or what? Why cant the computer figure out if they are on sale or not, just like everything else in the store???


I'll TPC them down to .79 so as not to have to re weight them. Just remember to keep that TPC going my system only lets me TPC for 7 or 8 days out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

We got 4 pallets of turkeys and 2 pallets of pumpkins   So our total FDC truck was 16 pallets. Wtf.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 19, 2016)

We still have a pallet of turkeys in the back of our freezer from (???).


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> We still have a pallet of turkeys in the back of our freezer from (???).


WTF ?? It should have been donated.  Do you inventory this every quarter when you do your TINV ?? if not then this pallet is not in your on hand counts.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> WTF ?? It should have been donated.  Do you inventory this every quarter when you do your TINV ?? if not then this pallet is not in your on hand counts.


Idk, I'm not a market TM. It's possible that our CTL doesn't know they're back there (behind the ice pallet), but that seems unlikely.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 19, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> We still have a pallet of turkeys in the back of our freezer from (???).



How big is your Freezer


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 19, 2016)

Our previous meat TL over ordered last year so I've been sitting on 2 pallets of about 5 DPCIs of turkeys. It's been an inconvenience but they've pretty much just lived at the end of the freezer for the last 10 months. And yup, I have made sure the counts were accurate for every TINV.


Also, these cheese pushers are pretty


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I'm honestly more excited than I should be. They are clear and have a little tab to pull when you need to pull the yogurts forward. Only one section is done for now. They are also kind of annoying to put together but easy to adjust once they are.
> 
> @oath2order @Shirohime @LogisticsFox



I'd have to do some shelf height readjusting but I love 'em!

Do they work for Chobani flips?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll TPC them down to .79 so as not to have to re weight them. Just remember to keep that TPC going my system only lets me TPC for 7 or 8 days out.



Upcoming company-wide TPC is lasting through 11/23 I think it said so y'all only gotta tpc to .79 now until they go down to manually



LogisticsFox said:


> Our previous meat TL over ordered last year so I've been sitting on 2 pallets of about 5 DPCIs of turkeys. It's been an inconvenience but they've pretty much just lived at the end of the freezer for the last 10 months. And yup, I have made sure the counts were accurate for every TINV.
> 
> 
> Also, these cheese pushers are pretty



are you a super target

though the white divider thingies on the bottom genius idea I'm gonna talk to my CTL about that and see if we can order more

Might use 'em on basedeck yogurts too


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 19, 2016)

@LogisticsFox: I love that look of your cheese aisle. Organized and neat.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Upcoming company-wide TPC is lasting through 11/23 I think it said so y'all only gotta tpc to .79 now until they go down to manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a super.. The dividers work quite well with bagged items but I have no idea how they would do with containers, like yogurt. I have begun zip tying them to the bottom grate, which improves it two-fold.



Shirohime said:


> @LogisticsFox: I love that look of your cheese aisle. Organized and neat.


Yeah, I'm very happy with how it's turning out. I did crop the remaining 16 feet from the picture because the rest of the POG is still on pegs and looks bad.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't do anymore projects right now though.

Still trying to get the rest of AX1969 ordered for my freezers. Shitton of freezer pushers and we about to start in frozen vegetables which I kinda really wanna get looking good before fourth quarter


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 19, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> How big is your Freezer


I believe we have 10 racks of shelving from the back wall to the front (along both sides). Pallets go single file in the center.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I'd have to do some shelf height readjusting but I love 'em!
> 
> Do they work for Chobani flips?


I think they will be used for them. I don't see why they wouldn't work. Another TM was working on a different section yesterday. If chobani is done, I'll take a pic


----------



## signingminion (Oct 19, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> WTF ?? It should have been donated.  Do you inventory this every quarter when you do your TINV ?? if not then this pallet is not in your on hand counts.


*nods* last tinv before 4th quarter is perfect opportunity to pull dates,  count and donate. It also gives you plenty of time to work with the food bank (s) to figure out how to get them moved best- all at once or a few at a time.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 19, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> The dividers work quite well with bagged items but I have no idea how they would do with containers, like yogurt.


I don't know if we got those white dividers in but one of my PAs wants to use the black plastic meat dividers (or different extra dividers) for the yogurt tubs


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 19, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> Our previous meat TL over ordered last year so I've been sitting on 2 pallets of about 5 DPCIs of turkeys. It's been an inconvenience but they've pretty much just lived at the end of the freezer for the last 10 months. And yup, I have made sure the counts were accurate for every TINV.
> 
> 
> Also, these cheese pushers are pretty


So they are curved in the front? When my CTL said cheese pushers, I wasn't sure if it was gonna work. Image that popped in my head was cold cut pushers and cheese popping out and going everywhere. That looks so good!


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 19, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> So they are curved in the front? When my CTL said cheese pushers, I wasn't sure if it was gonna work. Image that popped in my head was cold cut pushers and cheese popping out and going everywhere. That looks so good!


They are curved. If you're a super, they're nearly the same as what has been used with bagged salads for the last year or so. The chunk blocks are on pushers with a square front.

*And this goes for everyone*.. If you're getting these, use your PMT's help (They should get a work order for the time). The grid is really heavy and difficult to put in alone. Also, read carefully as the instructions are really vague. They tell you which notches the bracket goes in but they don't specify how many grates each section gets. I was already done with the shredded cheese when I realised those two sections were supposed to get 2 full size grates and 1 half one each (they came in on a totally different pallet and didn't know they existed until the signing specialist asked if I knew what they were). As you can see, it's do-able with 2 grates but using the smaller one would have allowed me to lower the product a tad.


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 20, 2016)

LogisticsFox said:


> They are curved. If you're a super, they're nearly the same as what has been used with bagged salads for the last year or so. The chunk blocks are on pushers with a square front.


Nah, not a super, no salad pushers here. Those would be cool af tho


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2016)

Spent two hours fixing the fucking label holders.

Also got my new schedule which is a bunch of fucking closing shifts. Fine, if they want pfresh to go to shit for a week, that's fine by me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2016)

Turkey overload 4 pallets of butterballs on Wednesday and 3 pallets of market pantry coming on Friday.   Wtf 7 pallets of turkeys.

Anyone know if we are taking the chicken out of the bunker and switching that side back to freezer for the turkeys ??


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Turkey overload 4 pallets of butterballs on Wednesday and 3 pallets of market pantry coming on Friday.   Wtf 7 pallets of turkeys.
> 
> Anyone know if we are taking the chicken out of the bunker and switching that side back to freezer for the turkeys ??


where da chicken going


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> where da chicken going


Across the road...


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Across the road...


Back into the meat  wall on bottom shelf squeezed in And maybe up the right side where the pork is.  I just need lots of room for my 7 pallets of turkeys.  Last 3 years we had both sides of the bunker for turkeys.  1 side butterball. 1 side market pantry. And the front was all spiral hams.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 21, 2016)

Last year, my DTL wanted turkeys in the endcap doors closest to the meat department (where Udi's/GF currently lives) and bags of frozen chicken on the front endcap. I only had room for 2 salesplans and now that I have a door for that little spoonfulls stuff, I'll likely only be able to set 1 SP at a time >_>


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2016)

Frozen baby food sucks it must go !!


----------



## Motorhead (Oct 21, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Back into the meat  wall on bottom shelf squeezed in And maybe up the right side where the pork is.  I just need lots of room for my 7 pallets of turkeys. * Last 3 years we had both sides of the bunker for turkeys.  1 side butterball. 1 side market pantry.* And the front was all spiral hams.



Where did you put the corndogs, burger patties and market pantry meatballs?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> Where did you put the corndogs, burger patties and market pantry meatballs?


They are in g19 about half way down  the whole door corn dogs on top   They have been there for about  4 months now.


----------



## Motorhead (Oct 21, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> They are in g19 about half way down  the whole door corn dogs on top   They have been there for about  4 months now.



I still have them in the C8 side bunker. I put the turkeys on the left side C7(1).


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 21, 2016)

We have so little room, the company was planning on not sending us Turkeys, however we My Supported it and got them in.  Our store only has a small back frozen bunker that is attached to a refrigerated gondola.


----------



## Produceprincess (Oct 23, 2016)

Help! 

I transferred stores from a ULV to a A+,

The grocery/Pfresh is a mess! I've been tasked with fixing everything. We are 2 weeks into the new market rollout and it is not working.  The logistics ETL has had it and all workload has been passed off to the CTL. He is drowning and I was laterally transferred from flow to help as I have Pfresh experience in my last store. I have read every grocery related thread in this forum, with that being said I need HALP! 

 I'm looking for advice on the truck unload process. Currently the RDC truck unload is at 2:30am and FDC doesn't arrive until 9am. How are you all working through the truck processes and scheduling teams to handle the workload. The log etl has basically sworn off helping at all bc the stl came down hard on him for two weeks of failed rollout.

Any advice is greatly appreciated . TIA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2016)

@Produceprincess 
From another thread:
I can only tell you how it is done at my store. 

They took three members from the flow crew and one member from the backroom team and added them to the market team that was already in place, giving them a total of six market team members. They later hired two additional people to assist with coverage.

The new market team starts at 6 AM and is done at 2:30 PM

Flow unloads the truck as normal. They proceed to stack the market portion of the truck on new U-Boat carts, which the market team takes out and pushes. 

The backroom team member who was converted into a market team member handles all of the CAF pulls and back stock. There is an unwritten rule that corporate expects 98% of all market to be pushed.

The market team proceeds to do the C&S truck as usual.

Absolutely no one, and I do mean no one, is expected or allowed to help the market team. They are truly on an island by themselves.

Reddington, Sep 8, 2016


----------



## Produceprincess (Oct 23, 2016)

Does flow sort the grocery onto UBoats? Our log etl refuses to help. He is requiring that we have a market TM work all of the grocery that comes off the rdc truck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2016)

Produceprincess said:


> Does flow sort the grocery onto UBoats? Our log etl refuses to help. He is requiring that we have a market TM work all of the grocery that comes off the rdc truck.


Logistics - Will backroom not deal with grocery once the rollout comes?


----------



## Meli4Target (Oct 24, 2016)

But seriously, does anyone know what they're going to do with the chicken? My freezer is jam packed!! We set the POG for hams & turkey. The turkey pog only calls for market pantry & Archer farms cook in bag. Did they forget about butterball


----------



## brizzy93 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Absolutely no one, and I do mean no one, is expected or allowed to help the market team. They are truly on an island by themselves.


That's not completely the case at my store. For the most part yes, but there are some days when there aren't enough of us to do everything. Some days, flow TL will let us know that she's gonna have the flow guys backstock our pallets, like yesterday when the other autofill TM scheduled at 5am with me called out. Or we'll get a random HL TM to do some reshop. BR also will help backstock when it's slow.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 24, 2016)

3 of the 4 sides of the bunker at my store are already frozen. The only cooler section is lunchables. The rest is frozen chicken, meatballs and burgers, and fish(?).

It's been set that way for as long as I can remember...possibly since the last time we had turkeys.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2016)

Can corporate just let us sell through the current bakery in the back before sending us another half pallet every goddamn truck


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Can corporate just let us sell through the current bakery in the back before sending us another half pallet every goddamn truck


I just tossed (donated) 6 boxes that I did NOT need will Qmos later when that shit is empty !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2016)

We have so much yogurt in the dairy cooler I am going 10 days out and donating it to free up room in the cooler 

Where to put the chicken.  I'm gonna check with my CTL and probably put most of it on the bottom shelf and  move that beef up into one facings   And rest of chicken up the right side where the pork is.  All the meat will only be 1 facings except the ground meat.
Then I'll flip the switch back to freezer and put more turkeys out probably on Thursday this week.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Fosny (Oct 25, 2016)

Had quarterly inventory last night and I have a couple of questions. First of almost all of our counts are in the double negative variance roughly around -11.00~ 

This is because we cannot fulfill the missing product report, for example season items like cantaloupes. In this instance I checked and submitted the "counts not needed" since we didn't have any on the floor and the back which made our BULK FRUIT 0.00

In what instance would I do "counts not needed" for non-seasonal items? & what about items we sell but we just didn't have any stock in for inventory since the program on the MyDevice does not let us put zero as a count number?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2016)

Fosny said:


> Had quarterly inventory last night and I have a couple of questions. First of almost all of our counts are in the double negative variance roughly around -11.00~
> 
> This is because we cannot fulfill the missing product report, for example season items like cantaloupes. In this instance I checked and submitted the "counts not needed" since we didn't have any on the floor and the back which made our BULK FRUIT 0.00
> 
> In what instance would I do "counts not needed" for non-seasonal items? & what about items we sell but we just didn't have any stock in for inventory since the program on the MyDevice does not let us put zero as a count number?


doing the audits and playing with the numbers on workbench TINV application is a crap shoot for me. 
I just usually check all for the missing items and then play games to finish and go home. 
as longs as the numbers are green and no red, it's good to go.
As it says that this should be performed by a TL and i'm just a PA.

I've done the inventory once on the my device but lately i use TINV in rfapps on the PDA, since the my device does not work in my coolers.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 27, 2016)

Ok..help me out please. It's been awhile since I last worked in pfresh. Iirc, you pull a product 5 days before it expires, right? TMs are being told different things... that it's 2 days to the day it expired. So which is correct?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Ok..help me out please. It's been awhile since I last worked in pfresh. Iirc, you pull a product 5 days before it expires, right? TMs are being told different things... that it's 2 days to the day it expired. So which is correct?


All stores are not the same. Pull product it depends what it is.  Cut veggies salads only 1 day after you coupon it   

Now yogurt juice I would do about 5 days depends how full the dairy cooler is too.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 27, 2016)

Mostly produce and the salad greens like Fresh Express. Coupon the veggies? As far as I know, they only coupon the meat.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Mostly produce and the salad greens like Fresh Express. Coupon the veggies? As far as I know, they only coupon the meat.


You are missing out on sales if you don't hsve the 50 cent and 1 dollar off produce.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 27, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Mostly produce and the salad greens like Fresh Express. Coupon the veggies? As far as I know, they only coupon the meat.


In my experience, produce stuff gets pulled the day before it expires.
Also, we don't coupon the produce, either, but I suspect it has more to do with the current TL than anything else.


----------



## Herefora (Oct 27, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Ok..help me out please. It's been awhile since I last worked in pfresh. Iirc, you pull a product 5 days before it expires, right? TMs are being told different things... that it's 2 days to the day it expired. So which is correct?


At my store we pull dry grocery 4 days out, meat at the end of the day it expires, and yogurt/produce the morning of the day it expires.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 27, 2016)

My god Butterball's are .99c again, the two new PA's (they haven't even been through a Thanksgiving yet) have no idea what they are in for...

"We have 4 Pallets, are you sure we are going to even need to order any?"

LOL


----------



## Cooliobum (Oct 27, 2016)

im not market, font lanes->cart attendant, but they did this to us too. two hour gaps between cart attendants with only  4 hours each and they still expected us to do the work of two cart attendants with full 8 hours shifts. it was way out of hand and was negatively effecting the store


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> My god Butterball's are .99c again, the two new PA's (they haven't even been through a Thanksgiving yet) have no idea what they are in for...
> 
> "We have 4 Pallets, are you sure we are going to even need to order any?"
> 
> LOL


we have 3 pallets of Butterballs about 5 ft tall and 2 pallets of Market Pantry , my ETL told me that we only have half of what the FDC will send us ... WTF ??


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 27, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> we have 3 pallets of Butterballs about 5 ft tall and 2 pallets of Market Pantry , my ETL told me that we only have half of what the FDC will send us ... WTF ??



They probably sent the turkey's that need to be reweighed in the first batch, second would be weighed right.

I remember that my first Manual turkey order last year was about ~90 cases, and that is without being able to order two weight classes of turkey's (unorderable due to bird flu), both of which I believe were the most sought after (i think they were the 16-20lbs MP turkeys, and 10-12 MP).

After this each order was anywhere from 35-70 cases, depending on the week.

Turned out good as all turkey's (besides the Turkey breasts which easily sell all year long) were gone before New Year's.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone else get 5 boxes of pomegranates?
That doesn't set till Nov 6 th. I flexed 3 boxes out.  Since FDC hasn't sent us any strawberries  in about a week.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else get 5 boxes of pomegranates?
> That doesn't set till Nov 6 th. I flexed 3 boxes out.  Since FDC hasn't sent us any strawberries  in about a week.


Merch update had shippers/ side stacks coming up for those in some stores.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> You are missing out on sales if you don't hsve the 50 cent and 1 dollar off produce.



And the 50 cent bakery coupon!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else get 5 boxes of pomegranates?
> That doesn't set till Nov 6 th. I flexed 3 boxes out.  Since FDC hasn't sent us any strawberries  in about a week.



Isn't that the pomegranate shipper?



signingminion said:


> Merch update had shippers/ side stacks coming up for those in some stores.



^ Yeah this. I had the vendor/representative for pomegranates come in and ask when we'd get them.

I hope we get the Pomegranate Arils. Those sell so well. Mostly to the HR TM. She loves them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I hope we get the Pomegranate Arils. Those sell so well. Mostly to the HR TM. She loves them.


We got 1. Box about 3 weeks ago but nothing since and cannot order them.  They sure sold fast like in 1 day.


----------



## pfreshdude (Oct 30, 2016)

So tommorow marks the first day we will have more than 8 hours of coverage in the past 2 months at least.  FINALLY market gets some hours.  My first full opening shift in SO LONG, instead of doing a 7-11 or 6-10 with a long freaking working huddle thrown in

I try to do a really good job over there but I honestly just dont care anymore.  When you only get 50 hours MAX for an entire week for Market Workcenter....there is no motivation or ability to care about your job because it is going to look bad and you wont get much done


----------



## see spot save (Oct 30, 2016)

With one person scheduled until 11am, FDC trucks every day and a skeleton push/backstock team...how do you guys manage to clean? I see plenty of opportunity for improvement but I just don't know when I can spare the time. The first 3 hours of my opening shift are culling, filling and zoning everything (because we probably didn't have a closer) to prepare for the LOD walk. Shortly after that I either go to lunch or the truck arrives and I unload and break it down. After that I'm spending the last 2 hours of my shift keeping the truck team moving along.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2016)

Is anyone else having trouble keeping the weight / price tags on the turkeys ?

So far I've weighed 6 turkeys that the tags have fallen off and some have disappeared or are on the bottom of the bunker.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 30, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone else having trouble keeping the weight / price tags on the turkeys ?
> 
> So far I've weighed 6 turkeys that the tags have fallen off and some have disappeared or are on the bottom of the bunker.



Is it possible to tag them like softlines? Use a swft attachment or the clasp one and a blank tag and stick the price tag to it?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2016)

Why are my next two schedules crammed with closing shifts what the fuck is this

Do they WANT pfresh to go to hell?


----------



## DoWork (Oct 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why are my next two schedules crammed with closing shifts what the fuck is this
> 
> Do they WANT pfresh to go to hell?



Food is Cornell's focus. The focus, though, is Trumping things up so badly that it will disappear.

I don't have much to complain about lately. FDC has been tolerable, but hours are being repurposed at my store(lazy market team), so food is suffering a bit.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Why is Steritech coming at 2pm


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why is Steritech coming at 2pm


Get your degreeser ready


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why is Steritech coming at 2pm


Test your water.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

At least CTL is here


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Mid shift. And the course called out and the LOD is mass I won't finish the dry zone as if that's my fuckin problem


----------



## shadowdagger (Nov 5, 2016)

Our store is a complete shitshow. The only thing I can do is sit in awe and laugh about how uncaring our ETLs are and CTL is about market. Crazy how some of these people got team lead positions


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

Land of Lakes butter is 50% off

these people are insane pls leave me alone stop asking about it


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Land of Lakes butter is 50% off
> 
> these people are insane pls leave me alone stop asking about it


Yeah like I want the salted.  No I want the unsalted    

Damn bitch we have none left.  Don't you know that's targets way of getting you into the store to buy something else.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 8, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone else having trouble keeping the weight / price tags on the turkeys ?
> 
> So far I've weighed 6 turkeys that the tags have fallen off and some have disappeared or are on the bottom of the bunker.


Last year we requisitioned gift tags to tie on.  It was cute and it worked.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 13, 2016)

Is anyone else out of canned yams with a week and a half until T-day? ITA shows nothing (nothing at the DC, nothing on order) and my mysupports keep getting closed by India cause dumb.. Yams were a problem for me last Thanksgiving too!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2016)

We have 322 in the back.  212-12-0234

About 100 on the floor


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2016)

We have over 200 on hand.


----------



## see spot save (Nov 13, 2016)

Are there cameras in the coolers/freezer? It's such a mess in our freezer, I tripped and almost ate it the other day and was wondering if my injury would be caught on tape. I've also found a couple half eaten cups of ice cream left in there.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 13, 2016)

see spot save said:


> Are there cameras in the coolers/freezer? It's such a mess in our freezer, I tripped and almost ate it the other day and was wondering if my injury would be caught on tape. I've also found a couple half eaten cups of ice cream left in there.



All of our coolers have those mini dome cameras but I couldn't tell you if they are maintained enough to work. My store is also 18 years old so there isn't any telling.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2016)

Why can't my other PAs push shit out of the produce cooler.  Monday night I had to fill 2 tubs of specialty milks about 60 boxes then push about 80% of the produce cooler to the floor.  I got this all done in about 3 1/2 hours  

Then it was on to the turkeys I put out about 50 turkeys wtf no one filled turkeys unless you call putting out 3 boxes filling turkeys.

Oh then I had to do the order for Wednesday. I was told to order heavy because a big visit on Thursday. So after the order I check I order 384 produce that's about 130 more than normal.

I am just not looking forward to wednesday morning pushing all this produce.

This week SUCKS in pfresh.   Give me some help ETL.

Edit: forgot to mention the pfresh team left 1 freezer pallet  (7 foot tall) from the truck push
1 NCNS and 1 call off. Welcome to my nightmare at target.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2016)

Inventory went well. No audits!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Inventory went well. No audits!!


audits, whats that, lol.... i just fake the numbers to get out of the red.  
usually, clicking the check marks for items not on hand clears up most.

wow... you actually have pfresh inventory with all the f'in Turkeys lol.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> audits, whats that, lol.... i just fake the numbers to get out of the red.
> usually, clicking the check marks for items not on hand clears up most.
> 
> wow... you actually have pfresh inventory with all the f'in Turkeys lol.



Only two pallets.

They scheduled me and me alone. My TL stayed to help. We may have been out of almost every salad and most vegetables but it went quickly!!

Even managed to LOCU meat and all of produce cooler


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Only two pallets.
> 
> They scheduled me and me alone. My TL stayed to help. We may have been out of almost every salad and most vegetables but it went quickly!!
> 
> Even managed to LOCU meat and all of produce cooler


wow .. that's it for my inventory ... me and me alone !! 
mine is next month usually the third monday of the month but in December they move it up a week, so mine should be December 12th.
if it's the 19th I'm gonna insist on another TM but that will never happen.  I'll check workbench for the date.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm a pfresh store we are going to get 34 FRESH turkeys on Friday.  They will be a hot TPC and 50 % on cartwheel for the 18 th 19 th. Then 25% Sunday thru Wednesday

Wow o wow our truck tomorrow is 1400. 
710 fresh 300 produce 398 freezer

We're fucked lol. Wish me luck.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## signingminion (Nov 17, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I'm a pfresh store we are going to get 34 FRESH turkeys on Friday.  They will be a hot TPC and 50 % on cartwheel for the 18 th 19 th. Then 25% Sunday thru Wednesday
> 
> Wow o wow our truck tomorrow is 1400.
> 710 fresh 300 produce 398 freezer
> ...


Oooooh, maybe we'll get fresh turkeys....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Produceprincess (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a SAP number for the sterile hand held vacuum cleaner used in pfresh?


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 18, 2016)

We just requisition a Dirt Devil hand vac from small appliances.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Greenandred said:


> We just requisition a Dirt Devil hand vac from small appliances.


Same here


----------



## glo (Nov 18, 2016)

Someone posted a picture of their cheese section a bit ago but I can't seem to find it. Anyone know the sap# for the white dividers he used along the bottom?


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 18, 2016)

glo said:


> Someone posted a picture of their cheese section a bit ago but I can't seem to find it. Anyone know the sap# for the white dividers he used along the bottom?


Is this it: MEGATHREAD - Is this Real Life? (A Market vent thread)

@LogisticsFox


----------



## glo (Nov 18, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Is this it: MEGATHREAD - Is this Real Life? (A Market vent thread)
> 
> @LogisticsFox


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2016)

Turkeys are selling fast.  We are down to about

Butterballs:
40= 20-22lbs
60= 12--15lbs





Market pantry:
10=12-16lbs
Turkey breast about 100 left

We sold out fast on the special fresh turkeys we only received 34 for 1 day special on cartwheel.

Oh I have 15 boxes of the small butterballs coming in on Sunday. No more big turkeys they won't defrost by thanksgiving


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 19, 2016)

glo said:


> Someone posted a picture of their cheese section a bit ago but I can't seem to find it. Anyone know the sap# for the white dividers he used along the bottom?





qmosqueen said:


> Turkeys are selling fast.  We are down to about
> 
> Butterballs:
> 40= 20-22lbs
> ...



Don't forget Christmas


----------



## DoWork (Nov 19, 2016)

Dear guests: want a particular weight of turkey? Dig through them yourselves, ya lazy fuck bags.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Dear guests: want a particular weight of turkey? Dig through them yourselves, ya lazy fuck bags.


i like this 1,000,000,000 times !!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Upcoming company-wide TPC is lasting through 11/23 I think it said so y'all only gotta tpc to .79 now until they go down to manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qmosqueen said:


> i like this 1,000,000,000 times !!



Was waaaaay worse two years ago... $30 for a $10 Gift Card, (Can you find me two Turkey's that are both roughly 15lbs each, but only slightly more than $30 for both?


----------



## DoWork (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure if target is trolling people or what. Advertise butterball turkeys, then don't ship any to stores. No store in my area had any butterball as of opening this morning. Embarrassing.


----------



## kimimpossible (Nov 20, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Not sure if target is trolling people or what. Advertise butterball turkeys, then don't ship any to stores. No store in my area had any butterball as of opening this morning. Embarrassing.



It is embarassing. We ran out Friday night. I open tomorrow so I am hoping for more. We ordered them. Lets see if we get them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 20, 2016)

We had what I ordered plenty small butterballs 10-15 lbs. very few 20-24 lbs.  this is the third week that turkeys were in the ad.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone else receive a whole pallet of 5 lb russet potatoes ? 
I mean I got 40 of the big bags with 10 in each. That's s total of 400. 5 lb bags to sell in 4 days wtf.   They were on sale last week too I should have gotten this last week.   Oh well looks like next week tpc To 1.49.  Lol


----------



## DoWork (Nov 21, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else receive a whole pallet of 5 lb russet potatoes ?
> I mean I got 40 of the big bags with 10 in each. That's s total of 400. 5 lb bags to sell in 4 days wtf.   They were on sale last week too I should have gotten this last week.   Oh well looks like next week tpc To 1.49.  Lol



Same. TPCd them yesterday morning.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2016)

We had two and a half milk pallets. It's been quite the challenge working on trimming that down but with CONSTANT VIGILANCE I've got it down to one and a half.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2016)

Good fact.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## lurker (Nov 24, 2016)

We received a pallet of button mushrooms on Monday!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2016)

lurker said:


> We received a pallet of button mushrooms on Monday!


20 cents tpc


----------



## lurker (Nov 24, 2016)

Tomorrow our receiver is calling our friday charity pickup to make sure he knows what he's getting!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2016)

Our truck on Friday is 5 dairy pallets 4 freezer pallets 2 produce pallets  1 meat and 1 banana pallet.  a total of 13 pallets. Wtf   We just had 15 pallets on Wednesday.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2016)

11:30PM the CTL and I decided to play "opening consumables TMs" and filled the floor. Leaving at 1:30AM and it looks gorgeous in pfresh


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 25, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Our truck on Friday is 5 dairy pallets 4 freezer pallets 2 produce pallets  1 meat and 1 banana pallet.  a total of 13 pallets. Wtf   We just had 15 pallets on Wednesday.



You be screwed!


----------



## see spot save (Nov 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> 11:30PM the CTL and I decided to play "opening consumables TMs" and filled the floor. Leaving at 1:30AM and it looks gorgeous in pfresh


I did that last night. Culled, filled and zoned by midnight. Hoping the team can manage to keep up today, but I know that I'll come in tomorrow and it'll look like a bomb went off.


----------



## Midoninger (Nov 27, 2016)

TODAY!
market PA avoids doing any dry push as always and dicks around in pfresh for untold number of hours as always. no one knows what he is doing. also as always. the market closer comes in, sees a FDC pallet left in pfresh. takes temp. after some asking around with AP finds the pallewts had been out for over 3 hours. instant qmos. PA also put 2 tubs of ice cream into the dairy walk in as was discovered when pulling CAFs, more qmos. left ALL of the FDC backstock untouched, and didnt push any milk, shelf had 2 3 gallons of whole milk period. LOD/ETL AP and myself and the closer had a very nice convo.

i really hope this is the final straw that breaks the camels back because PA's BS is getting on the whole teams nerves.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> TODAY!
> market PA avoids doing any dry push as always and dicks around in pfresh for untold number of hours as always. no one knows what he is doing. also as always. the market closer comes in, sees a FDC pallet left in pfresh. takes temp. after some asking around with AP finds the pallewts had been out for over 3 hours. instant qmos. PA also put 2 tubs of ice cream into the dairy walk in as was discovered when pulling CAFs, more qmos. left ALL of the FDC backstock untouched, and didnt push any milk, shelf had 2 3 gallons of whole milk period. LOD/ETL AP and myself and the closer had a very nice convo.
> 
> i really hope this is the final straw that breaks the camels back because PA's BS is getting on the whole teams nerves.


This is unacceptable and that PA needs to be held accountable for his mistakes it costs the company money when we have to Qmos an entire pallet of food. 

On the flip side I pushed  5 pallets of FDC today. 1 bananas (12 boxes) , 1 meat/ produce, 1 berry/ cuties, 2 produce. In about 4 hours you just gotta push yourself.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2016)

fellow PAs ... beware there are going to be lots of cartwheel deals Dec 1 -3 ..... three days of 30% off.
mostly paper and dry grocery.

"i saw the sign" (s) on my CTL's desk !!


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 1, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> This is unacceptable and that PA needs to be held accountable for his mistakes it costs the company money when we have to Qmos an entire pallet of food.
> 
> On the flip side I pushed  5 pallets of FDC today. 1 bananas (12 boxes) , 1 meat/ produce, 1 berry/ cuties, 2 produce. In about 4 hours you just gotta push yourself.



we had a visit from someone higher than our DTL on tuesday, so monday they werent wasting time in any office. tuesday he didnt work. the other PA is saying the leadership will sweep it under the rug and pretend it didnt happen. which is going to be hard as the ETL-AP got statements from both myself and the closing market team member. SO! and i also understand the bad PA is stealing food when he works in the bad, helping himnself to drink bakery and candy and then QMOSing it out. WHICH! has been noticed and seen by AP.

so needless to say were all sitting on the edge of our seats seeing how it ends.


----------



## PfreshColdMan (Dec 1, 2016)

I haven't been here for quite sometime, but yes im back with target but anyway. Nov 23 we had our milk delivery, 3 pallets of milk in already full cooler. Not cool man... what really topped it off I found out we where getting another 3 pallets of cooler C&S.... Yay for super cramped spaces .


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 2, 2016)

so how many people have a pallet of turkeys left? we do ... and they arent selling.....


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 2, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> so how many people have a pallet of turkeys left? we do ... and they arent selling.....


Nope only 15 butterballs and about 100 market pantry turkey breasts.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 2, 2016)

we were told to not order anymore, the friday before thanksgiving. SO! on tuesday we got in a pallet.

so the bad market PA was going around telling people he got a $200 holiday bonus. oh and he requested to be put on the bench, to the STL and she quickly interviewed him and boom he is on the bench. all of this lies mind you. i went to the LOD/ETL LOG .... 9_9 documented what had happened .... i can feel the hotline burning red ....

PS, the same PA in dry market made a bagged potato/ corn muffin mix/bagged gordes endcap. before a major corp visit to our store. it was hideous.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2016)

I haven't been in the freezer in ages.


----------



## glo (Dec 3, 2016)

Holiday Bonus? At Target?

Does he mean overtime?


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 4, 2016)

glo said:


> Holiday Bonus? At Target?
> 
> Does he mean overtime?



he explained it was itemized as "Hol Bon" on his pay stub. he worked 1 hour of overtime. so unless he makes $100 an hour ...

today a kind asked me where we had lox, and i thought i said dried lox somewhere in dry market but wasnt sure so i asked the good PA, "hey we carry lox right? liked dried ones?" he then askes the guest, "did you want like a lock up type lock?" the guest said yeah .... i was pretty embarassed ...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2016)

THERE.

I GOT THE REMAINDER OF A PALLET OF TURKEYS OUT.

ONE PALLET LEFT.

ALL COUPONED.

FUCK THESE BIRDS.


----------



## WinterRose (Dec 4, 2016)

I think that's the time and a half pay for working on that holiday.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 9, 2016)

we have NO where to put our turkeys

our bad PA posted on facebook a link of a shirt that reads,
i am a TEAM LEADER, i cant teach stupid but i sure spend a lot of time fixing what stupid does!
and tagged 2 TLs and like 4 TMs in the pic saying how he cant wait for the 3 weeks itll take to come in so he can wear it to work. then asked how appropriate it is for him to wear it. he tagged his TL and when he came into work before he even reached market ... he got pulled into the office. for over a half hour.

same day!

were sitting heavy on GRC2 holiday cookies, we have over 6 cases of each in the back, the TL and a TM came up with an end cap to move these out. the bad PA was told during his closing shift that night to pull the product listed and the planner the TL and TM made for him and set it up and do an instore tie or whatever. we come in the following day. he put BAKE bakery cookie platters/trays there, with cake mix, soups and crackers. when asked why he did this he said that the TL told him it HAD to be that way. he then pulled his phone out and pretended to be on the phone with the TL. weird thing was, the screen was off the whole time, when he answered it and hung up. lol what?

when the TL came in, the PA was told, AGAIN, to fix the end cap and showed him the planner AGAIN, and said you cant just do whatever you want. so yesterday, i go in for my closing shift. he removed the the soup and crackers and put in their place summer sausage and baking pans from HOME/Kitchen/Paper. i asked, the bad PA if he was going to fix his mistake and also asked why he changed another end cap that was just set back to the old planner. he said he didnt like the new planner, it annoyed him, and once again, claimed the TL wanted the pans and tin foil on the end cap. so i took pics of all 3 versions of the end cap, the 2 failed versions and the final real version and left it in the TL mail box.

to top all of that off! he was told he cant have a 3 teir on the floor all day with 2 boxes of bananas on it and reduced price sticker rolles and the printer sitting on the floor all day. we need the cart for SFS and guest have many times tried to steal those coupon rolls. SO he took a regular shopping cart and used that and left near the cookie trays in domestics. the SF ETL found this. she took a pic. and asked if i knew that it was over there. nope! we both smiled. i wish i was in today.

this has been my past 3 days of target hell.


----------



## glo (Dec 9, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> we have NO where to put our turkeys
> 
> our bad PA posted on facebook a link of a shirt that reads,
> i am a TEAM LEADER, i cant teach stupid but i sure spend a lot of time fixing what stupid does!
> ...


Man I wish I had the confidence that bad PA has.


----------



## glo (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi guys I have a quick question. I recently took over and my past experience as a PA has made the transition pretty simple but something one of my PAs said today caught me a little off guard. Does product that you tell the system is bad during SDA still need to be marked out through the toss functionality? Back when I did pfresh, you did SDA on the PDA then QMOS'd it. Did I miss something?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 9, 2016)

glo said:


> Hi guys I have a quick question. I recently took over and my past experience as a PA has made the transition pretty simple but something one of my PAs said today caught me a little off guard. Does product that you tell the system is bad during SDA still need to be marked out through the toss functionality? Back when I did pfresh, you did SDA on the PDA then QMOS'd it. Did I miss something?


The new check dates ask you like something how many are bad or tossing. Then it will ding you should see the garbage can and they are good to throw away.  It's been awhile since I've seen anything in the check dates.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 9, 2016)

ive noticed on the mydevice, when you do the check dates function a trash can icon shows up when you DO toss something. so i assumed it was QMOS'd right then and there.



glo said:


> Man I wish I had the confidence that bad PA has.



there is a difference between bravery and stupidity. and he doesnt think he is a TM or a PA. according to him, he is the CATL. Consumables Assistant Team Leader. when we get a new TM for market, and they come over to work with us he'll greet them as the TL which makes the new TM ask about the 'actual' TL. he says no he is the market TL and they are the TL of hardlines/sales floor. he tells this to the vendors too! which caused some confusion, and via the vendors did THAT get back to our TL which he was in the office. he still calls himself the TL of market mind you, but just of PFresh. he has on his FB page that he is a TL and added her, and tags her in posts showing his "good work" these posts get taken down within a day and he in the office before said take down. he will shamelessly use TLs names to get his way, which BY NOW! we know he is full of shit. so we dont listen to him. in fact were at a point where we laugh at him when he tells his tales.

on that note! this is how the interview process works according to the PA, all the TLs he has named have out and out said they havent interviewed him. but! here goes ...
step 1:
to get on the bench he marched into the STL office and asked to be benched for market TL. the STL said sure! and quickly interviewed and BOOM! on the bench.
step 2:
get interviewed by your own TL.
step 3:
get interviewed by the regional TL, or who ever is above DTL as thats who he named.

thats how you get to be and a quote, "next in line to be a team leader for consumables!" as he goes around telling everyone this. the ETL LOG and the ETL SF were questioned if they interviewed him they said "no." and "hell no."
ETL HR? she has a folder she's started with pages xerox'd from his communication book, pics taken of his work, and im sure more. i only know of the first 2 because i supplied some of the pics. dont get me started on AP watching him too for sticky fingers.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 9, 2016)

here is the 3 faces of the end cap.
left: his first attempt
middle: his second failed attempt
right: set to the right planner


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2016)

He does get a few points for ad signs. He is lazy.


----------



## glo (Dec 10, 2016)

First looks bad. Really bad. 
Second I kinda get what he's going for but it doesn't look very good. The pawn on the second shelf doesn't belong and the flour at the top doesn't make sense on an endcap full of prepared mixes.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 10, 2016)

lazier than you think, he wont climb the ladder to get anything if its up high and guess where we had all the betty crocker cookie mixes? yup!

the second was a horrendous version of a diagram, that he tweeked to his liking.

this morning i came in and saw in the communication book that he needs to sit down with the other PA and the TL as our STL was furious with whoever was changing endcaps without permission. lol our STL wasnt in store thurs or friday. sooo ... how did they say anything to him? was it another imaginary phone call? but i took that notebook and put it right into the TLs mail box, as the TL AND the bad PA work tonight. when i was leaving we spoke for a bit about the nonsense, and they pretty much said WTH? 

and is it just me or is it between 11 and 2 the worst time to push in the store?


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone feel like sharing their truck unload/push/backstock process to me? I'd love to hear all about the flow team and PA's role in the process and what works for you, or what you feel isn't working and needs a change.  Especially lower volume stores (I'm in a C volume). Need tips on how to get it fresh and full more efficiently.


----------



## see spot save (Dec 10, 2016)

I've been a PA for a month or two, my routine is by no means perfect...but it's apparently better than what was happening before. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them. FDC truck 7 days a week, Frozen every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Non frozen truck size 250-350, Frozen truck size 350-600.

We struggle with backstock in dairy and the freezer is a constant mess. There's currently 4 green metros, 3 tubs and a pallet in the freezer that need to be pushed again because they've sat there so long.

Typical opening shift


Spoiler



Between 6:00 and 6:30
Check RWT for truck size and RedWire for arrival time and loose truck breakdown (fresh, produce, frozen). I also look at/get a copy of the grid so that I can see what my team looks like.
Walk the U and endcaps and make a quick plan for the first two or three hours. Looking for critical lows, outs and any opportunity to make it look a little better.
Check the coolers for left over truck push, autofill carts, get a feel for backstock and space for the incoming truck pallets. Go in the ambient room and read closer notes and grab the QMOS bin

Between 6:30 and 9:00
Cull the U, check dates, rotate, coupon meat, zone as I go. (My focus is on berries, meat, salads and the produce table. Everything else gets spot checked.)
Fill produce table, berries, bananas and milk. If I have time/have a lot to fill I'll pull a fast mover from the back with produce/berries or I will take a cart and pull just what I need to fill. Zone as I go.
Zone whatever I didn't touch (usually the yogurt, almond milk/creamer and the bake table)
Call the LOD for the walk

Between 9:15 and 10:00
First break.
Truck arrives (the truck can come at any time, this is the perfect window though). Unload the pallets, fill out the paperwork, and put the pallets into the appropriate coolers.
If the truck came early sometimes I'll push bulk produce pallets early.

10:00 and 11:00
Break down pallets onto vehicles for team to push. Flat for juice/milk, flat/U-boat for produce, U-boat for meat and cheese, U-boat for yogurt.
If I have extra time I'll push bulk or eggs.

11:00-11:45
Lunch
Team arrives, starts pushing

11:45 to 2:00
Push with the team
If it's a day that we receive frozen, I'll go and break down the frozen pallets while the team pushes dairy. When that's done I'll pull out a flat of freezer and bowl it. Bowl/stock freezer until complete, return to produce push.

2:00-2:30
Last break
Order



Typical Consumables schedule:


Spoiler



Pfresh:
1 opener (PA or TL)
1 to 3 pushers (3 pushers on a frozen day)
1 mid/backstocker (sometimes it's a pusher with a full 8)
1 closer

Consumables/Backroom
3 pushers for RDC push (sometimes split between RDC and FDC)
1 opening backroom TM
1 mid backroom TM (sometimes)


----------



## glo (Dec 10, 2016)

Bad PA sounds like he could have his own retail comic spin-off.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 10, 2016)

see spot save said:


> I've been a PA for a month or two, my routine is by no means perfect...but it's apparently better than what was happening before. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them. FDC truck 7 days a week, Frozen every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Non frozen truck size 250-350, Frozen truck size 350-600.
> 
> We struggle with backstock in dairy and the freezer is a constant mess. There's currently 4 green metros, 3 tubs and a pallet in the freezer that need to be pushed again because they've sat there so long.
> 
> ...



jesus fuckin' christ that's a lot of food


----------



## Fosny (Dec 10, 2016)

You guys getting ample amounts of bread? We have three full tubs in frozen and the bread table is full, we usually donate excess but that just means the same amount or even *more *comes off the truck. Any solutions to this and might as well just ask about plants we have two full pallets of those that just sit there cause no one wants to buy them


----------



## glo (Dec 10, 2016)

Merch poinsettias throughout the store. Make sure to keep them watered. No one is going to buy a dead plant. 

Our bake table is kinda sparse at the moment but I'm making some changes that'll hopefully change that.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 11, 2016)

Fosny said:


> You guys getting ample amounts of bread? We have three full tubs in frozen and the bread table is full, we usually donate excess but that just means the same amount or even *more *comes off the truck. Any solutions to this and might as well just ask about plants we have two full pallets of those that just sit there cause no one wants to buy them


Your counts are probably wrong. If you have unlocated bakery sitting in the freezer to be backstocked and someone researches without counting that, you'll have issues.
Also I found if you keep your bakery table looking full, it sells better.  I've seen PA's think they are reducing waste by only putting 1 or 2 of each item out.
If you have a lot of holiday items dumped on you because the fdc or c&s  is purging, just put them on sale for 10-15% off or whatever it takes.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 11, 2016)

Last year we had a couple poinsettias at every register with a drink fridge. Not sure how Brand that is, but it got them out of the back and into guests' hands.
Edit: That and an endcap or two at the front lanes.


----------



## glo (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah our DTL didn't like us having the poinsettias all over the front last year so now we just have endcaps all throughout the store with a ton back in seasonal.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 11, 2016)

not market related but sort of, i had to come in for 4am ad set as ours was huge. as 330am ... we had a line outside for those damn hatchamals! wtf?!

im glad i changed the front produce endcap to salsa/guac were really moving the avacados/tomatoes/sweet onions.

our poinsettias are dead on the endcaps. so no wonder they arent moving lol we got them before thanksgiving so .....


----------



## Bosch (Dec 11, 2016)

You have to mist the points they seem to really sell well and pull the plastic off.

And its a Steritech violation for them to be on top of the coolers, now if you had your visit - put them out! If not, I would go end cap route. and keep them full. We have the very first end cap in promo stacked with the points and we can't keep it full but we try cause they do sell really well there.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 12, 2016)

were right near a super market. with a flower shop inside so no we arent selling any flowers.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 13, 2016)

Putting ice in the base of the poinsettias is a great way to keep them going. Prune ugly leaves/broken branches to maintain a healthy appearance(box cutter!) No one is going to buy a poinsettia that looks beat up, especially at a Target.

I went into my local Target this morning. Their poinsettias looked like they were trampled by a horse. I get that they might not sell that well, but not caring at all is going to generate a chunky loss for your department.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2016)

No we had 5 carts of bakery before I flexed it out and got a check lane for Christmas cookies. Now down to 1 tub snd 1 metro.  

Give the pointsettas away with a red card. 
And a tm who signs up a red card also gets a free pointsetta


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 14, 2016)

DoWork said:


> Putting ice in the base of the poinsettias is a great way to keep them going. Prune ugly leaves/broken branches to maintain a healthy appearance(box cutter!) No one is going to buy a poinsettia that looks beat up, especially at a Target.
> 
> I went into my local Target this morning. Their poinsettias looked like they were trampled by a horse. I get that they might not sell that well, but not caring at all is going to generate a chunky loss for your department.



Who exactly is attending to these poinsettias..we had/have like 100+ of them.  They tried to make me do that crap other years but havent mentioned it this year.  Yes I can add FLORIST to my job title too in addition to being the CTL without the CTL title or pay


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 15, 2016)

omg it snowed! quick! buy ALL the gallons of milk zomg will be snowed in this will be the big one!
not! last blizzard we had we were snowed in MAYBE half a day. but because it snowed last night today our lunch meat was wipped out as was all the gallons of milk. sure this good but still. oddly no eggs were touched.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 15, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> omg it snowed! quick! buy ALL the gallons of milk zomg will be snowed in this will be the big one!
> not! last blizzard we had we were snowed in MAYBE half a day. but because it snowed last night today our lunch meat was wipped out as was all the gallons of milk. sure this good but still. oddly no eggs were touched.


too cold outside to egg houses and i don't think the eggs will stick to the windows.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2016)

Getting real tired of being the only person, whether I'm a mid or opener that has to do the dry market push and reshop every fuckin day


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Getting real tired of being the only person, whether I'm a mid or opener that has to do the dry market push and reshop every fuckin day


yeah what are they gonna do come next year and 1st quarter .. cut to just 1 TL and 1 LOD to close ?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2016)

Two milk pallets today and I was in CONSTANT VIGILANCE for filling it.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 18, 2016)

anyone know off hand if there is anything in the training guide or within workbench about storing potatoes/sweet potatoes/onions? it seems im the only 1 in the store who knows, "keep in a cool dry DARK place" and when i explained light spoils them faster TL ETL both seemed confused and said they never heard that before. SOMEONE! keeps putting them in OPEN banana boxes and they keep turning green and sprouting roots and same someone keeps putting them in the refrigerated case. i didnt start this battle ... but i shall be the 1 to claim it!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2016)

So we got new date guns.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 18, 2016)

Do they feel any different than the all black ones? Are they just as finicky when it comes to loading and aligning the stickers?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2016)

no idea i havent tried it out yet


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 19, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Do they feel any different than the all black ones? Are they just as finicky when it comes to loading and aligning the stickers?


At least it has an instruction manual to reference.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> So we got new date guns.



and as such, the budget for your stores raises have been cut in half! see spot save!


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 19, 2016)

bad market PA giving us a warning about qmos:
"when we have a lot of qmas, the PAs get pay cuts! please leave doing qmas to us! were trained and have a vaster produce knowledge than anyone else in the store!"
response:
"okay ill do that IF! without looking it up, right this second here and now, you can tell me what Q.M.O.S. stands for." (knowing he has a sign on the qmos tub that reads qmas :] )
:awkward silence: bad PA storms off in a huff.

meanwhile ....
so how does this sound for a new years eve freezer door?
meatballs, motzerella sticks, shrimp, and wings? im playing with an idea. would like some thoughts.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 19, 2016)

The hell is wrong with that PA? He/she needs to stap talking out its ass. QMOS don't affect no one but shareholders.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 21, 2016)

when we addressed it to the TL .. they looked so confused! lol apparently WAY back when they said, if the QMOS was low and maintained, then yes there was a throw back but hell if they remembered who actually saw that, but it sure as hell wasnt a PA.

speaking of whom, bad PA wasnt able to work today, they were too distraught. a DJ in california that they liked had passed away. so they couldnt work and just zoned for 8hrs ... in pfresh.

in other news how did everyone hold up with the cartwheel pepsi promo? our endcap got whiped out twice before the pepsi guy even got there. i didnt mind filling it even though it wasnt my job, but hell if i was sending guests away mad.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2016)

Where is Steritech.

I open for the first time in AGES on the 28th and I just know they'll come that day.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 22, 2016)

came in this morning NONE of the backstock from the last FDC order was done. of coarse bad PA worked the night before. SO! i got to ETL LOG to see how bad the dry push is as we have yet another FDC truck today. i ask who is in? he says your open called out, and your 9am called out.... and bad PA has been promoted to guest. we were all smiles today! to have been there when to have seen his smug arrogant face fall apart when he realized why he was in the office. and we suspected once he knew that was the case he immediately began throwing everyone under the bus to save himself, but nay it was too late.

Flow TL, BR TL, all of them. smiles. because bad PA offended them all.

but you know leadership ... who do you ask to replace and fill the role?
the guy with 7 years produce EXP from the local super market? no!
the dude who has worked at super fresh, giantfoods and pathmark? no! dont be silly!
they chose .... TM from starbucks! who is leaving in 1 month to go to college on other side of country! SF TL is betting on getting the SB TM to drop out of college and stay with target because SFTL likes "her spunk" SB TM is 20. so ... once again the youngest face is best.

i feel so releived though i wont have to deal with bad PA anymore.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2016)

I TPC'd the red green grapes strawberries mangos bananas blackberries and pineapples even further.  We are gonna sell this stuff before Christmas.  I hate coming back to Qmos so much. Also coupon all meat that expire through dec 28 th.   Sell sell sell. Our numbers will be through the roof

Just compeating with the local grocery store. 
We too can do a 2 day sale.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2016)

So my pfresh truck on Monday after Christmas is 1950 pieces about 20 pallets.  9 for dairy 1 meat 1 banana 4 produce 5 freezer. This is just down right ridiculous. There should be a cap say 1200 total and no more. It is not humanly possible to finish 20 pallets in 8 hours even with 8 team members.  But we ysydlly only have 4 team numbers and one of those will be doing ad set.

Anyone else have s huge FDC truck this upcoming week ???


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So my pfresh truck on Monday after Christmas is 1950 pieces about 20 pallets.  9 for dairy 1 meat 1 banana 4 produce 5 freezer. This is just down right ridiculous. There should be a cap say 1200 total and no more. It is not humanly possible to finish 20 pallets in 8 hours even with 8 team members.  But we ysydlly only have 4 team numbers and one of those will be doing ad set.
> 
> Anyone else have s huge FDC truck this upcoming week ???


We took our Sunday truck today. It was about 700 pieces, which is huge for us.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> We took our Sunday truck today. It was about 700 pieces, which is huge for us.


Our Sunday truck is usually about 800 and mondays truck about 900


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 24, 2016)

my god! qmosqueen! your store must do amazing sales! when we have 6 pallets it hard for us! but things will be better SOON!

guest: (annoyed) can you help me? the kid over in electronics told me your sold out on PS VR! its christmas eve! you cant be sold out! thats poor business!
me: (0 fucks to give) well sir im sorry, but we only get so many and our truck comes at 4am, and our store opened at 7am. as the saying goes, the early bird gets the worm!
guest: (mad) what?! where's your manager!?
me: (0 fucks to give and now mused as i know what im about to do!) sir she is right over here!
:walks guest over to STL aka downlow bitch:
me: (full megatron mode) STL this man came all the way from electronics to pfresh to complain about us not us not having any PS VR on christmas eve.
STL: (generations fake fucks to give - download bitch mode GO!) w-ell! sir, we opened at 7am this morning and sold out of NES, Hatchamals, and we handed out tickets for all our limited quantity items. im sorry we dont have your last minute item, b-ut! it is christmas eve and were trying our best to meet your needs. it there anything else we can do for you?
guest leaves in a huff!
STL: (w/e amber from clueless mode) \/\/hatever! when PA comes in ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> my god! qmosqueen! your store must do amazing sales! when we have 6 pallets it hard for us! but things will be better SOON!
> 
> guest: (annoyed) can you help me? the kid over in electronics told me your sold out on PS VR! its christmas eve! you cant be sold out! thats poor business!
> me: (0 fucks to give) well sir im sorry, but we only get so many and our truck comes at 4am, and our store opened at 7am. as the saying goes, the early bird gets the worm!
> ...


Yes we are number 1 in our district actually in the whole state. Bakery up 30% since last year  We just keep selling lots  Today finally ran out of turkeys and spiral hams only 4 left.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So my pfresh truck on Monday after Christmas is 1950 pieces about 20 pallets.  9 for dairy 1 meat 1 banana 4 produce 5 freezer. This is just down right ridiculous. There should be a cap say 1200 total and no more. It is not humanly possible to finish 20 pallets in 8 hours even with 8 team members.  But we ysydlly only have 4 team numbers and one of those will be doing ad set.
> 
> Anyone else have s huge FDC truck this upcoming week ???



What the fuck??

My freezer would BARELY be able to fit 5 pallets of freezer, and that's if we don't have ice or turkeys, of which we have both.

And then on the dairy, you can't run a business with 8 pallets of dairy still in the coolers while you push one! What the fuck is FDC thinking?



qmosqueen said:


> Yes we are number 1 in our district actually in the whole state. Bakery up 30% since last year  We just keep selling lots  Today finally ran out of turkeys and spiral hams only 4 left.



Our growth is good, we're just getting out of negatives for bakery 

How do you guys get dry/dairy/frozen out of negatives? It's seemingly IMPOSSIBLE and it pisses me off because deli, produce, meat, and almost bakery are all YTD positive.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> STL: (generations fake fucks to give - download bitch mode GO!)


I want one like yours.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2016)

I came in today to find we only received about 13 pallets. About 7 pallets all dairy did not show.  My team did awesome and had it all done   I am truly amazed and appreciated.

Now where are those missing 7 pallets ??


----------



## DoWork (Dec 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I came in today to find we only received about 13 pallets. About 7 pallets all dairy did not show.  My team did awesome and had it all done   I am truly amazed and appreciated.
> 
> Now where are those missing 7 pallets ??



Another store possibly? I've had that happen twice in the last three or so months.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I came in today to find we only received about 13 pallets. About 7 pallets all dairy did not show.  My team did awesome and had it all done   I am truly amazed and appreciated.
> 
> Now where are those missing 7 pallets ??


Maybe coming on a separate truck? 20 pallets is kind of a lot to put in one trailer.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh look who didn't schedule a dry market closer


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Dec 26, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Oh look who didn't schedule a dry market closer


Dry market closer lol. What a fantasy.


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Dec 26, 2016)

I zone and fill the entire consumables department on my own when I close. Even on Christmas Eve, because my STL takes my only team member away for toys or electronics bs.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I want one like yours.



no you dont!



qmosqueen said:


> I came in today to find we only received about 13 pallets. About 7 pallets all dairy did not show.  My team did awesome and had it all done   I am truly amazed and appreciated.
> 
> Now where are those missing 7 pallets ??



at another store most likely! 



SFSFun said:


> Maybe coming on a separate truck? 20 pallets is kind of a lot to put in one trailer.



nope! a trailer can hold upto 22 pallets, 24 if they put them in sideways.

cleaning up after bad PA day 1
-all salads got $2 off coupons, and moved the celemetines to be wing the banana bunker, which is 3 shelves 'nanas and the top salsa guac, where clem's were more salads. icebergs got 50c off stickers.
-strawberries too got the $2 off coupon, 19 cases STILL in the back.
-3 cases of pink lady/mac/gala/honey crisp? triple basket display by check lanes is now all apples!
-no bacon on the sales floor but bacon for days in the back, pushed to floor $1 off coupons
-8 banana boxes of QMOS from the 90% of it from back room.
-discovered product that goes to food ave hidden within produce cooler and meat cooler ... still within code!
-emptied drain sink of 3 half gallons of milk that have been sitting there since 12/01 or earlier as that was the expire date on the half gallons.....

closing thoughts:
-O.O why do we have 4 cases of broccoli and celery?
->_< why is there MTFZ items in the meat cooler?
-@_@ how did he last 13 months?!
-cauliflower should NOT be black and yellow
-i think i said dios mio more than the f word.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 26, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> cauliflower should NOT be black and yellow



Unless errything it does, it does it big.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 26, 2016)

You've got MTFZ in the meat cooler because it's meat that should not really be frozen. Kilbasa if I remember correctly. I always meant to MySupport that and get it changed to MEAT.


----------



## glo (Dec 27, 2016)

So c&s decided not to fulfil any of our produce store order...

And yeah closing PA also zones dry at my store.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2016)

glo said:


> So c&s decided not to fulfil any of our produce store order...
> 
> And yeah closing PA also zones dry at my store.



No, I agree the closing PA should zone dry, I have no problem doing that when I'm scheduled for it.

Today I was the mid.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 27, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> nope! a trailer can hold upto 22 pallets, 24 if they put them in sideways.


Exactly. So they wouldn't have been able to fit another store's order on there.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 27, 2016)

bad PA posted on facebook that he was fired because a certain BRTM had it out for him.
lol thats right! a certain* BRTM, a certain flow TL, a certain ETL LOG, a certain BRTL, a certain SB/FA TL, a certain ETL AP, a certain SFS TM, and a certain CGTL did too! however he posted this during his check in at the stone spa ... so i guess he is okay 9_9

that said, we can actually access online planogram again! and know what planners are coming! um ... uhoh! were going to have 4 doors of cooler and 4 doors of freezer changing! weve only had 6 planned doors ever. so this means i dont have a free doors to get rid of stuff in! ... oh but wait! i do! as no one buys amys organic crap!

MP turkeys are now all 50c/lb with $2 off coupons attached and 75c/lb butterballs with $2 coupon attached as well, i think thats a good deal to get rid of the birds!

*and by certain i mean all!



DoWork said:


> Unless errything it does, it does it big.



wut?



Produce Queen said:


> You've got MTFZ in the meat cooler because it's meat that should not really be frozen. Kilbasa if I remember correctly. I always meant to MySupport that and get it changed to MEAT.



you can do that?


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 27, 2016)

You can try. MySupport is always a crapshoot.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 28, 2016)

the legend continues ....
ETL LOG: Midoninger, keep your eyes peels for a missing PDA. the last person who signed into it was bad PA.
me: ok.
ETL LOG: its been missing for 2 weeks, so we think its somewhere in grocery.
me: you know, he liked to keep it in his back belt loop. he might have taken it home with him. ive seen him leave the building with his equipment many times.
ETL LOG: (flustered) and you never said anything?!
me: oh i did. to AP.
he laughed and shook his head.

QUESTION!
do you guys have that display thats 3 baskets? its like $85? if so what do you use it for? i want to talk the boss into getting another one.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2016)

Midoninger said:


> the legend continues ....
> ETL LOG: Midoninger, keep your eyes peels for a missing PDA. the last person who signed into it was bad PA.
> me: ok.
> ETL LOG: its been missing for 2 weeks, so we think its somewhere in grocery.
> ...



We have four and just throw bakery into all of them.

We put seasonal bakery in them and move them to the checklanes


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 29, 2016)

so my 4 doors of cooler ARE:
1: coffeemate
2: silkmilk
3: choboni
4:some other yogurt

we have a TON of bolt house drinks and other drinks in the back. i mean ALOT. so i was thinking, with new years coming ... should i nix one of those doors for the healthy drinks/salads/shredded cheese or strawberries?
thoughts?

also! DTL came in before FDC came in and our banana bunker looked poopy and LOD was sweating bullets XD but they said, "new policy is that bananas can NOT have any brown on them." so pretty much were only ordering green from now on.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang, we're gonna see a LOT of bananas in the break room.


----------



## glo (Dec 29, 2016)

I've always only ordered green. Your leftiver bananas from your last delivery are at a good yellow and your new ones green to satisfy people who like to buy either of them. Ordering yellow seems to lead to qmosing right out of the box sometimes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2016)

glo said:


> I've always only ordered green. Your leftiver bananas from your last delivery are at a good yellow and your new ones green to satisfy people who like to buy either of them. Ordering yellow seems to lead to qmosing right out of the box sometimes.


Damn I can only order banded bunches and they are usually ready for the compactor when they come in. No green no yellow, it's whatever the FDC has. 

And  the orgdnic ones are green and never ripen


----------



## DoWork (Dec 29, 2016)

Ive been getting bananas that aren't getting spotty, just turning grey within two days. Cold storage? I think so.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 31, 2016)

being samurai jack and undoing the evil of Aku bad PA... my journey took me to the frozen lands of Free-Zer ...
-why do we still have pumpkin pies?
-why are there ANY christmas cookies back here?
-wtf are we sitting on 4 and 5 cases of coolwhip and lite coolwhip respectively?
-found not 1, not 2, but a full case worth of pepperoni hot pockets opened and empty.

i go to back stock some frozen meat ive challenged out the to floor, i scan in STO ... 3 locations ... 
01f 700G35 (O)
01f 700P36 (O)
01f 700C01        135
wouldnt you know? not a single location had any of the MP chicken breast strips? and the floor was empty? go figure!

and finally ...
came in this morning ... 4 carts of reshop lurking around market. wtf? the other day it was 8. whats going on?!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey lod, I am done with reshop in market. Hide the carts..


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey lod, I am done with reshop in market. Hide the carts..


Gets keys to compactor finishes reshop fast.


----------



## Midoninger (Dec 31, 2016)

no I pushed all 8 the other day. i was off friday, then i came in this morning
LOD: hey just as a heads up you guys have 4 carts of reshop over there already.
me: whos here today?
LOD: derp, chill guy, jerk 1 and 2, and good PA
me: woah! so many!
LOD: yeah so make sure that reshop gets done!
and hour later ....
STL: LOD why does market have so much reshop?
LOD: theyre working on it!
:rushes to market:
LOD: Midoninger, whats going on with the reshop?
me: chillguy and derp are working on it.
LOD: ok cool, STL was worried.
me: yeah she should be, reshop seems to multiply like rabbits!


----------



## glo (Jan 1, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> we have a TON of bolt house drinks and other drinks in the back. i mean ALOT. so i was thinking, with new years coming ... should i nix one of those doors for the healthy drinks/salads/shredded cheese or strawberries?
> thoughts?


stick with the target sales plans. They send extra product for those so if you take em down you'll have a lot of backstock.  LOCU all the drinks out of your produce cooler and push it with your truck before whatever came on it.


----------



## jenna (Jan 1, 2017)

I find reshop dumped all over the store.

Ugh.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jan 1, 2017)

Tar Ghetto said:


> I zone and fill the entire consumables department on my own when I close. Even on Christmas Eve, because my STL takes my only team member away for toys or electronics bs.


Wouldn't doubt that toys or electronics needed more zoning and/or care than the market area. But I wasn't there so I can't say.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2017)

sold sooooo much milk i thinks the cows have run dry !!!  we have sold about 300 + gallons per day the past couple of days


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Jan 1, 2017)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> Wouldn't doubt that toys or electronics needed more zoning and/or care than the market area. But I wasn't there so I can't say.


Lol no that's a losing battle and pointless to throw an extra body over there. Market was making 16% of store mix at that point and we were comping down about 12% so I truly believe keeping the consumables team member in market was the best decision.


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Jan 1, 2017)

For groceries, the 5 days leading up to christmas are busier than the 5 days leading up to thanksgiving.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 1, 2017)

New Year's Eve was a fucking disaster for perishables. At a super, we were out of so many things in the morning. We didn't have them in the back, either.

Under ordering sucks much worse than over ordering.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 4, 2017)

we had 20 endcap changes to do this week and when we thought we were through half, suddenly! 12 more appeared. ugh....

our backrooms are getting better, we can finally see which stock is what in our cooler rooms. its amazing how much bad 1 TM can do ... THAT SAID!

brtl: here. look at this. :shows me ELA: look at the shelves and look at the report.
me: ok, so 01a 003D009, 010, 011 are empty :looks at those shelves, sees all are chocked full of product: oh ....
brtl: keep going ....
me: do i have to? 
brtl: look at J.
me: ??? :walks down to J, looks are sheet and looks at uppers: um wtf? is nothing stowed in this aisle?
brtl: look closer
me: wait ... are those swedish fish? and mike and ikes?
brtl: yeah.
the aisle i was in was grc2, aisle 3 in our backroom. snck was aisle 8
know-it-all brtm who is 'never' wrong comes over.
brtm: wanna know why thats up there? bad pa siad he liked backstocking in that aisle because there was always space to backstock. when i told him how the fill groups worked, he told me i wasnt the mayor of the backroom and he could do what he pleased because he was the CATL, and as a leader "he makes the rules", laughed and me and kept doing as he pleased.

brtl looked pissed, but dude was fired so nothing he could do about it ... however ... ALL 3 silver gondola racks? filled with challenge and d-code for the closer to push! so much for those POGs that suddenly appeared! but this explains why coffee was and baking was so empty!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 4, 2017)

Are grapes not being able to order at your store ??

I cannot order any of the 2lb green or red grapes which we have had for about the last 2 months.
I looked up and cannot order the organic grapes or the 1.5 lb grapes.

I have strawberries, raspberries and blackberries everywhere.

I still need the grapes to fill some of those spots in the first 3 4ft sections !!


----------



## DoWork (Jan 4, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Are grapes not being able to order at your store ??
> 
> I cannot order any of the 2lb green or red grapes which we have had for about the last 2 months.
> I looked up and cannot order the organic grapes or the 1.5 lb grapes.
> ...



Same boat. Grape table looked emptier than a catholic playground.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Same boat. Grape table looked emptier than a catholic playground.



You can have grapes unrefrigerated???


----------



## DoWork (Jan 4, 2017)

oath2order said:


> You can have grapes unrefrigerated???



It's a refrigerated table


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 4, 2017)

DoWork said:


> It's a refrigerated table


That's cool I wish we would get that


----------



## Fosny (Jan 5, 2017)

got the news that my store is getting a p-fresh truck everyday starting in two weeks, great


----------



## DoWork (Jan 5, 2017)

Fosny said:


> got the news that my store is getting a p-fresh truck everyday starting in two weeks, great



Our super gets daily FDC trucks. You think "Oh fuck!" at first, but it has turned out better for us. If we run short on a product, we should get it the next day. It's much easier to keep the backroom empty-ish this way.


----------



## Fosny (Jan 5, 2017)

@DoWork yes that is what I am hoping for! My store is part of the market roll out which means two trucks everyday and Tuesday and thursdays is four trucks (milk delivery, Candy, FDC, dry market)


----------



## Fosny (Jan 5, 2017)

One of team members is looking for another job because market is becoming to much for him what a shame, he is one of our most cross trained


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2017)

Fosny said:


> One of team members is looking for another job because market is becoming to much for him what a shame, he is one of our most cross trained


Yes we are losing a pfresh truck push TM to Whole Foods damn and he is the best one. 

I hope we get a truck every day right now the FDC truck comes 4 days a week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2017)

question
Is anyone else's Banana's coming in uncovered ???

the overnight TL sent them back since they were green as shit and way too cold and not covered.
Well, they haven't been covered in about a month.

The driver told someone in receiving that most of those banana shams that cover the bananas are gone.....
cause they are used as tarps on the ground for when they go camping.

Great now we get shitty bananas, cause there are no covers left to cover them !!


----------



## DoWork (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope. I'd send them back, too. No excuse for that.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 9, 2017)

I prefer my bananas yellow, not a greenish gray.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> question
> Is anyone else's Banana's coming in uncovered ???
> 
> the overnight TL sent them back since they were green as shit and way too cold and not covered.
> ...



I wasnt here when our truck came in but the truck tuesday and thursday we were supposed to get banannas but none ever appeared in my ambient room.  We were basically out this Saturday AND Sunday morning.  I assume they were bad and we had to not receive them


----------



## Malkiacera (Jan 10, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> I wasnt here when our truck came in but the truck tuesday and thursday we were supposed to get banannas but none ever appeared in my ambient room.  We were basically out this Saturday AND Sunday morning.  I assume they were bad and we had to not receive them



Our Saturday closer forgot to put in the order and then our CTL forgot Sunday so we literally have nothing but a baby carrots.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Our Saturday closer forgot to put in the order and then our CTL forgot Sunday so we literally have nothing but a baby carrots.


flex those carrots everywhere open the package and spread them out all over every shelf, please.

no really just flex all your bolthouse / naked juices everywhere.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2017)

Today I reset the yogurt POG. CHRIST that was a big reset


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Today I reset the yogurt POG. CHRIST that was a big reset


we did too even thought the pog says 1/ 15 and you know plano ain't gonna do it anytime soon, got 1 whole pallet of 007 new product yesterday and probably more Wednesday.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> we did too even thought the pog says 1/ 15 and you know plano ain't gonna do it anytime soon, got 1 whole pallet of 007 new product yesterday and probably more Wednesday.



Yeah they sent way too much of the new stuff way too early for it to be set 1/15.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 10, 2017)

we havent had our bananas covered in months. its a rarity when we do.

also while we havent been able to get bi-color grapes i put the cuties in their place and we accidentally got 2lb strawberries, @ 7.59 a peice ill put those up! so long bi-color grapes! the dieters will love these big ass strawberries! and they did! on saturday we got 2~3 cases i ordered 2 more and today those 2 went up with no backstock.

im going to alter my front banana bunker after the superbowl comes. im gong to move the citrus to the top shelf, then yellow bananas and then 2 shelves of green, since they are so mad i only ordered green. BUT they dont want ripe bananas on the stand SO! what to do?

were taking bets on who will be hired to be our new PAs. were certain they will be female since the CTL seems to only hire females, only trains females, and IS female. but were torn between, chubby and frumpy and too slow for target, as thats what the CTL usually hires ... or thin and frail and not able to do the phsyical aspect which is ALSO what the CTL hires. and they are perfect and can never do wrong, and somehow get transfered to electronics and hardlines leaving market needing a new TM again! its been a fun cycle to watch. NOT!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2017)

Pricing came by and changed the price of market pantry eggs today.

Wow eggs are cheap or this is a mistake.

Anyway I bought 4 of the 18 count eggs at 97 cents 5% off on cartwheel TM discount and red card discount = 79 cents.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2017)

50 Egg Ideas : Recipes and Cooking : Food Network

Time for some muffin tin quiches to freeze.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 12, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow eggs are cheap or this is a mistake.


I don't think it's a mistake, but there is very little if any markup. Target must be trying to appeal more as a grocer right now.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 12, 2017)

during the huddle....
ETL HR: so guys, just to let you know ... the market PA position is open and its been open for a week now and no one has applied.
STL: well no thats not true we've gotten several outside applications!
ETL HR: and no in house applications ...
STL: [behind a fake smile] oh right! of coarse, we DO want you guys to applyyyyy ... but! we do have outside applications that were looking at too!
ETL HR: [makes wtf are you saying? face then fakes reassuring smile] but we'd like it if we could promote from within too!
STL: we dont have anyone were looking at .. [ETL HR looks at STL making wtf body language, ETL LOG is sweating bullets, ETL AP facepalms and takes his phone out] oh right! we do! we do want people to grow from with in! [fakes laugh and smiles] dont think you cant apply for any reason, we'll interview everyone fairly, and everyone inside or outside has the same fair chance! ... but we DO have those outside applicants.

so i look at the TLs of BR, POG, FA and GS all hardcore longtime target TLs ... the looks of disgust and shock were priceless.

i heard there was an impromptu ETL meeting with the STL which was heard in the break room, and the STL was under attack. "ill hire whoever i want to hire" was said extra loudly followed by, the words, 
"losers", "nerves", and finally "i plainly dont like them!" to which the ETLs just left the office.

glad i didnt apply!

ETL HR swings by market to ask if we were going to finish FDC order? i said no, no one is here, 3 people with short shifts. then its explained market only gets 200hrs for the week per the market structure. meaning that per day we get 28.5 hrs divided among 4 TMs, some of which isnt enough, considering our working load is never getting finished. so its piling up.

i applied at amazon. wish me luck.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 12, 2017)

Alright my lovely PAs....organic produce in the cooler out back...it had to be by itself,  correct?  Not stacked under conventional produce or on the same shelf...? Right?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Alright my lovely PAs....organic produce in the cooler out back...it had to be by itself,  correct?  Not stacked under conventional produce or on the same shelf...? Right?


Ideally.  The organic cut veggies are sealed in a bag so they are safe. The organic strawberries , blackberries, blueberries need to be on top shelf by them selves. We have a metro just for organic.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm so glad we don't have organic in my store.

Except for tomatoes.

@qmosqueen what's the deal with organic tomatoes can they be anywhere

Not the single tomatoes just the ones in their little plastic clamshells


----------



## DoWork (Jan 12, 2017)

We have organic tomatoes with organic bananas, in a designated area in the ambient room.

On the floor, we use a clear plastic divider

Organics rule in most cases. We sell so much of most organisc with certain exceptions like blackberries and heads of lettuce/cauliflower.


----------



## glo (Jan 12, 2017)

Steritech came by today.... and we were green. 
1 critical in the back and 1 non up front.

My ETL has been worried about steritech for the last couple of weeks because it was my first round as CTL all the while I knew I was taking steps to get us green. My pfresh is improving in so many ways since I've taken over and its nice to have a correlation down on paper. Just before reviews too. 
Oh and its sweet to actually have TMs that I can spend time with and develop! As HL TL, TM schedules were so inconsistent and there was too much to do in the day to work with them. Now, even if the workload is heavy, I can work alongside my team members while finding opportunities for them to improve on.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 13, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I'm so glad we don't have organic in my store.
> 
> Except for tomatoes.
> 
> ...


We have tomatoes and carrots. Both are just shoved on shelves with other stuff over them...sounds like it's ok though.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 13, 2017)

Tomatoes in ambient room on top shelf on salesfloor with plastic divider .


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone else at a ST get all their bagged salads cut? Along with a report on workbench that it might last a week...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 13, 2017)

GroceryTM93 said:


> Anyone else at a ST get all their bagged salads cut? Along with a report on workbench that it might last a week...



Yes I'm a pfresh store and no salads today and no blueberries either.

I got the workbench printout of all the cuts.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 14, 2017)

When our truck was suppose to only have one produce pallet but you ordered another one and a half and your team lead just wonders why i ordered so much :^)


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 14, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> When our truck was suppose to only have one produce pallet but you ordered another one and a half and your team lead just wonders why i ordered so much :^)


Push all produce to max and over stuff it
TPC lots and watch it fly out the door.  People will by more when they can choose that one head of lettuce from 50 rather than from 10.
Also flex and fill all open shelf space


----------



## DoWork (Jan 14, 2017)

Getting tired of coming in and seeing tons of backstock of popular products when the floor is full, but of the wrong product. I properly zoned and took out excess product, finding 2 3 tier carts worth of shit. Finally pulled the right juices, dressings, and other shenanigans and had to clock out. Fuck you, new CTL.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 14, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Getting tired of coming in and seeing tons of backstock of popular products when the floor is full, but of the wrong product. I properly zoned and took out excess product, finding 2 3 tier carts worth of shit. Finally pulled the right juices, dressings, and other shenanigans and had to clock out. Fuck you, new CTL.


Produce is supposed to cut fresh fruit for the wall but the TL has decided that they don't have enough time for that. The thing is, the fruit sells well when it's out there, but the spaces always have juice and kombucha flexed over them. It's a shame, really.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone working in a Super Target with Meat Department? Anyone notice how we barely get anything in now a days? My store can barely keep the floor stocked each day. Just holes, holes, and more holes on the fresh meat.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 14, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone working in a Super Target with Meat Department? Anyone notice how we barely get anything in now a days? My store can barely keep the floor stocked each day. Just holes, holes, and more holes on the fresh meat.


Everything's either out or flexed to hell, but I suspect part of it is a staffing issue at my store.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 14, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Everything's either out or flexed to hell, but I suspect part of it is a staffing issue at my store.


My store has the people, just not the product. Just plain stupid at this point, looked at what was coming in tomorrow and its barely enough to fill the shelves. Let alone have anything past 1pm tomorrow on a Sunday... Sometimes it remains empty on multiple products 4 days into the week. Counts are update multiple times during the week. Its gotten so bad these past few months.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 15, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Produce is supposed to cut fresh fruit for the wall but the TL has decided that they don't have enough time for that. The thing is, the fruit sells well when it's out there, but the spaces always have juice and kombucha flexed over them. It's a shame, really.



We're in the same boat. I'd say the department could easily make and extra 500-1000 a week in profit alone with cut fruit, but they don't want to pay the 8-16 hours of labour to produce enough.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> My store has the people, just not the product. Just plain stupid at this point, looked at what was coming in tomorrow and its barely enough to fill the shelves. Let alone have anything past 1pm tomorrow on a Sunday... Sometimes it remains empty on multiple products 4 days into the week. Counts are update multiple times during the week. Its gotten so bad these past few months.



Yep. It's apparently a larger problem. I see it at my local Target and the one I work at. The one I work at, we'll get 3 cases of ground beef patties(they don't sell for shit) but be lucky to get a case of the two pound ground beef. Organic beef, we get a ton of, but any 'regular' beef steak, we do get very little of. I'm just glad they're not cutting us short on chicken. I'd have a lot of angry people.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Produce is supposed to cut fresh fruit for the wall but the TL has decided that they don't have enough time for that. The thing is, the fruit sells well when it's out there, but the spaces always have juice and kombucha flexed over them. It's a shame, really.


just research and keep the naked / bolthouse juice endcap full all the time, we sell it the hell out of it and do NOT have to flex it at all.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone working in a Super Target with Meat Department? Anyone notice how we barely get anything in now a days? My store can barely keep the floor stocked each day. Just holes, holes, and more holes on the fresh meat.


research and make sure your on hand counts are correct , may need to qmos / Toss to get the numbers correct to zero on hand counts.
Sometimes this take several times doing that to get it correct.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2017)

don't forget we order the meat by pound ... ribeye, sirloin, t bone stakes, pork sirloin, !!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah I've been having a problem with my meat department too with no longer receiving certain types of meat. Just gotta keep flexing those empty spots


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Produce is supposed to cut fresh fruit for the wall but the TL has decided that they don't have enough time for that. The thing is, the fruit sells well when it's out there, but the spaces always have juice and kombucha flexed over them. It's a shame, really.



Fuck Kombucha and Target's obsession with appealing to the Whole Foods crowd.


----------



## glo (Jan 15, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Fuck Kombucha and Target's obsession with appealing to the Whole Foods crowd.


We moved a shitload of it last week with the buy 2 get 1 promotion.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 15, 2017)

glo said:


> We moved a shitload of it last week with the buy 2 get 1 promotion.


Our buy 2 get 1 signs were never put up, so nobody knew about the deal.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 15, 2017)

Still waiting for Plano to do our yogurt revision... yogurt always looks empty because of discontinued items...


----------



## glo (Jan 16, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Still waiting for Plano to do our yogurt revision... yogurt always looks empty because of discontinued items...


Flex new items?


----------



## Greenandred (Jan 16, 2017)

My ETL asked me to do it today after we finished pushing C&S.  It was a lot of work and I was unable to get the pog pulled.  However, at least the aisle is set.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 16, 2017)

yeah ... wish we got that email, or if we did who ever read it left it for other to see as i sure as hell didnt know salads were cut and hard to get ... our sale ones didnt come in ...BUT our non-sale salads came in plentifully.

im really loving how i cant predict how product is going to move. no i take that back. im really loving how i cant predict if p-fresh will get pushed if im not there. makes ordering harder.

....

meanwhile ... i love how when im in other stores an get DCPI's for product then return to work to order how somethings just arent orderable. ruines all my plans to revive p-fresh from the brink of death that it is.


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wait do you guys have an email as a PA? Or are you a TL?


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 16, 2017)

i just go in and check redwire.

also i am but a mere TM. we have no PAs at my store at present. im just filling the role as the market TL refuses and avoids to work in market at all costs.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2017)

GroceryTM93 said:


> Wait do you guys have an email as a PA? Or are you a TL?


No email my CTL gave me a list of cuts this week


----------



## glo (Jan 16, 2017)

I think cuts can be looked up on workbench. FDC Fill report (maybe RPQ) or something similar will list what's been ordered to what's being delivered and what was ordered that's not being fulfilled. idk its been since I was a PA that I used it and it worked and I can't seem to find it anymore or maybe I did find it and it just won't work for me. Another helpful thing is the Produce Market Report. Its a write up by our buyers listing what produce we should expect to see unfulfilled and any changes to where it's being grown and the quality of the produce. Interesting weekly read.

Anyways I think store order is pretty simple when things all seem to be working. How much do we have now, how much has sold since we last received it, when is what we have expiring, and how much is coming in on our next delivery. After that, you can almost follow a pattern each order day.


----------



## Fosny (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there a ranking system to check other stores in my district?


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jan 18, 2017)

Been working on purging the dairy cooler out. This new yogurt POG hasnt been set
Trying real hard to not purge the freezer but I know I'll get to it this week. I should bribe the other PA to take care of the meat cooler...

Got a ton of bounceback tasks to do.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 20, 2017)

you can ask your etl for your ranking in the district. they may not know off hand but im sure they have an idea.

the ETL SF is getting on our, and by our i mean market, nerves. they get so overwhelmed with the work load THAT WE HAVE TO DO, that she freaks out and makes time frames for us. we must stay within these time frames. so something that may take an hour ... she says 15min. and if we dont finish in that 15min, stop doing that put it away and do the next item on the list. then it snowballs. as of me leaving on thursday ... the cooler is so clogged with metroracks rubs and milk pallet, that you can not work in there. the freezer is the same except no milk pallet but vendor took a uboat and put it in there which is a no no. i was mad about this until i heard that both the DHTL AND! stertek were to visit on friday. yippee! i hope they burn so red for both visits!
the 3 metroracks we DID get cleared? POG is overnight, and our TL, ETL LOG and POG TL who used to be CTL took those metro racks and put cosmetics on them for the cosmetics change over. which is a critical with stertek AS only food should be on those racks!

mean while .... lol never dont order salads, but now they are piling up, so im going to be asked why ALL the salads have coupon stickers on them. AGAIN.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 23, 2017)

so this no brown on banana rule is going well ... threw out 3 cases worth easily of bananas. this screws with my orders ALOT. ALSO! lol why even order green or yellow when they send whatever they please anyways?!

AND! i come into the ambiant room saturday morning and find a big FU from the STL. yeah she had an all TL smart huddle in pfresh, culled everything, and left the qmos tub plus a shopping cart of YET TO BE PROCESSED qmos for me to do!  wtf?! so i look at some of the dates on these things, good news only close dated, but god damn was there a lot! and my question of the day was, "what exactly is wrong with this fruit?" only to learn later, they were using their phones with a pic of the fruit and if the pic and what was on our shelf didnt look similar, it was to be tossed.

i enjoyed the stuff from dry market that was dated for march ... of 2017 ... or dated 2018 ... the month is why they tossed it. oops.
calling some of the places ive applied to, to see if i can expedite my being hired there. NEED OUT.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 23, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so this no brown on banana rule is going well ... threw out 3 cases worth easily of bananas. this screws with my orders ALOT. ALSO! lol why even order green or yellow when they send whatever they please anyways?!
> 
> AND! i come into the ambiant room saturday morning and find a big FU from the STL. yeah she had an all TL smart huddle in pfresh, culled everything, and left the qmos tub plus a shopping cart of YET TO BE PROCESSED qmos for me to do!  wtf?! so i look at some of the dates on these things, good news only close dated, but god damn was there a lot! and my question of the day was, "what exactly is wrong with this fruit?" only to learn later, they were using their phones with a pic of the fruit and if the pic and what was on our shelf didnt look similar, it was to be tossed.
> 
> ...



No qmos. Just toss


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so this no brown on banana rule is going well ... threw out 3 cases worth easily of bananas. this screws with my orders ALOT. ALSO! lol why even order green or yellow when they send whatever they please anyways?!
> 
> AND! i come into the ambiant room saturday morning and find a big FU from the STL. yeah she had an all TL smart huddle in pfresh, culled everything, and left the qmos tub plus a shopping cart of YET TO BE PROCESSED qmos for me to do!  wtf?! so i look at some of the dates on these things, good news only close dated, but god damn was there a lot! and my question of the day was, "what exactly is wrong with this fruit?" only to learn later, they were using their phones with a pic of the fruit and if the pic and what was on our shelf didnt look similar, it was to be tossed.
> 
> ...



It's been one day.

One day I have had in signing and I've already enjoyed cleaning up the backlog of what the signing guy before me left more than I've enjoyed cleaning up the backlog of what previous TMs leave for me in market.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> It's been one day.
> 
> One day I have had in signing and I've already enjoyed cleaning up the backlog of what the signing guy before me left more than I've enjoyed cleaning up the backlog of what previous TMs leave for me in market.


My market team respected me more than the idiots on pog.  It's very similar in workload though.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> My market team respected me more than the idiots on pog.  It's very similar in workload though.



It is, but I find that being a PA, it was way easier to make your own routine and stick to it....  While in Signing, as routine as it SHOULD be, anything and everything is against you in keeping anything close to a routine, even MySupport, there is absolutely no way to win.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 25, 2017)

When you come back to run c&s and you see that all the coolers have multiple vehicles left over of autofills never pushed :,)


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone seen the grease traps at their store (if you have one)? Do those things EVER get cleaned?!


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 25, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Anyone seen the grease traps at their store (if you have one)? Do those things EVER get cleaned?!


I haven't seen them but I know Starbucks has them and an outside contractor comes in somewhat regularly to clean them. You'll smell it for a day or so.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 25, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I haven't seen them but I know Starbucks has them and an outside contractor comes in somewhat regularly to clean them. You'll smell it for a day or so.


We have a big dumpster thing for oil on the side of the building outside that probably hasn't been cleaned properly in at least a year... It's awful.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 26, 2017)

How have you been able to keep your coolers fresh and clean of expired products without SDA in the backrooms anymore? We've culled our produce cooler twice in the past two months and three times in two months but I'm scared to even try dairy and terrified to clear our freezer cooler. . .


----------



## glo (Jan 26, 2017)

The key to a clean produce cooler is to only have what you need. Anything that you order is under your control. Spread your orders out so as to not keep too much product in the back. Have backstock pushed before deliveries.

Dairy is something that someone needs to stay on top of. Whoever's backstocking should also FIFO WACOs so that old product gets pulled first. Scan the floor and fill often. Keep an eye on dates in the back. A good way to quickly audit things that might be close to best by dates is to just look at the BCODE tags. Its January and I have a box on the top of a rack from November? Maybe I should take a look at that. Past that, challenge backroom to pay attention to the dates of what they're pulling. They're the first line of defense against it making it out to the floor.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 26, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> When you come back to run c&s and you see that all the coolers have multiple vehicles left over of autofills never pushed :,)



me every shift after my day off.



ambientroombreh said:


> How have you been able to keep your coolers fresh and clean of expired products without SDA in the backrooms anymore? We've culled our produce cooler twice in the past two months and three times in two months but I'm scared to even try dairy and terrified to clear our freezer cooler. . .



there is a check dates in the mydevice and you can add to it things that are close dated, ALSO, the check dates is a daily routine or it should be. we forget alot at our store i hate to say, and even if i recall i need to do it ... its 2:29 when i recall and im done at 2:30 ....


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 26, 2017)

ETL SF: the DHTL is no longer with the company, so dont sweat the bananas, that was their issue.
me: really?
ET SF: yup!

ugh ...
also, a dude who applied for the PA role, asked for a $1.50. was sort of looking forward to him being in that role as he hates the leads 1 and all. oh well ....

is anyone else having issue with SAP? we havent been able to get in and it seems everyone is locked out sooo we dont have produce bags.


----------



## glo (Jan 26, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> there is a check dates in the mydevice and you can add to it things that are close dated, ALSO, the check dates is a daily routine or it should be. we forget alot at our store i hate to say, and even if i recall i need to do it ... its 2:29 when i recall and im done at 2:30 ....


SDA? That's tracked on myperformance. Definitely worth doing consistently.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 26, 2017)

Nothing pisses me off more than people too lazy to do sda properly.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 26, 2017)

Usually it's the top priority in morning shift right after fixing endcaps then off to do sanitizer and autofills at my store. Just today I had sda for a NOP item and had to type the dpci in just to get it finished


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 26, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> is anyone else having issue with SAP? we havent been able to get in and it seems everyone is locked out sooo we dont have produce bags.


Most TMs don't have access to it.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> is anyone else having issue with SAP? we havent been able to get in and it seems everyone is locked out sooo we dont have produce bags.



SAP has been hit or miss for me. This next week I have to dig in to figure out if someone is taking my supplies and using them elsewhere or if I'm just not getting them. We need produce bags and the stickers for the Monarch gun. Someday we'll get them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> SAP has been hit or miss for me. This next week I have to dig in to figure out if someone is taking my supplies and using them elsewhere or if I'm just not getting them. We need produce bags and the stickers for the Monarch gun. Someday we'll get them.


Check with food avenue they had our best by labels


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 28, 2017)

well as far as SAP goes ... neither TM nor TL nor ETL can get into it. we have NO produce bags. if we run out of monarch labels were screwed.

yay got the DCPI for individual grapefruit! imma make some money now! ... not orderable at my store ... shit ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> well as far as SAP goes ... neither TM nor TL nor ETL can get into it. we have NO produce bags. if we run out of monarch labels were screwed.
> 
> yay got the DCPI for individual grapefruit! imma make some money now! ... not orderable at my store ... shit ...


I'll order an extra box of grapefruit for you  
And I'll send you some produce bags the big ones and monarch labels I have plenty.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll order an extra box of grapefruit for you
> And I'll send you some produce bags the big ones and monarch labels I have plenty.



while your at it could you order me 3 good market TMs who arent crazy whack jobs that complain to the LOD because no one has really spoken to them today and are feeling ignored so they WONT be trying today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> while your at it could you order me 3 good market TMs who arent crazy whack jobs that complain to the LOD because no one has really spoken to them today and are feeling ignored so they WONT be trying today.


I'll sick my CTL on them. My CTL had to stick a broom up 2 of my pfresh team yesterday cause the 1st dairy pallet took 3 of them 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll sick my CTL on them. My CTL had to stick a broom up 2 of my pfresh team yesterday cause the 1st dairy pallet took 3 of them 2 1/2 hours.



Was it like a kabob?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 29, 2017)

my market tl ordered about 20 cases of best by dates for the monarch gun and around 4 monarch guns  never gonna run out


----------



## glo (Jan 29, 2017)

The CTL before must've had an aneurysm or something because we have 4 cases of meat scale labels.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 29, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll sick my CTL on them. My CTL had to stick a broom up 2 of my pfresh team yesterday cause the 1st dairy pallet took 3 of them 2 1/2 hours.



do you back load your milk? as i would think after 2 and 1/2 hours that milk would be spoiled?

first they give us crap about not loading out enough of the backroom before the FDC order comes in. SO! yesterdays order we do exactly that. but this means we didnt succeed in finishing the order. so when were asked what took so long, we explain that we cleared out the produce room and meat rooms first and even reduce stickered, which the STL felt we were being aggressive enough with. you could tell the LOD wanted to say something about this, however .... the STL rules all things!

@qmosqueen if your CTL could do something about our TM we call "the mayor" as he feels the need to spend as much time chatting as he pleases and the concept of small talk is lost to him.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 29, 2017)

glo said:


> The CTL before must've had an aneurysm or something because we have 4 cases of meat scale labels.



Same, I use the Meat Scale Labels I know that we have way to much of for Labeling in the Fixture Room

Lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> do you back load your milk? as i would think after 2 and 1/2 hours that milk would be spoiled?


it was 2 1/1 hours for the dairy mostly yogurt and cheese, orange juice.  They broke it down (one  7 foot tall pallet) in 30 minutes into about 8 shopping carts which went back into the dairy cooler and then they worked out 1 shopping cart at a time this whole process took 2 and 1/2 hours.... normally 3 TMs can do it in about 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## indigo25 (Jan 29, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> it was 2 1/1 hours for the dairy mostly yogurt and cheese, orange juice.  They broke it down (one  7 foot tall pallet) in 30 minutes into about 8 shopping carts which went back into the dairy cooler and then they worked out 1 shopping cart at a time this whole process took 2 and 1/2 hours.... normally 3 TMs can do it in about 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 29, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> it was 2 1/1 hours for the dairy mostly yogurt and cheese, orange juice.  They broke it down (one  7 foot tall pallet) in 30 minutes into about 8 shopping carts which went back into the dairy cooler and then they worked out 1 shopping cart at a time this whole process took 2 and 1/2 hours.... normally 3 TMs can do it in about 1 hour and 20 minutes.



so rather than 1 person to a cart they did 1 cart to a team? how is that efficient?

yippie they sent us roma/plum tomatoes! by accident and *i* can order them if they sell well! the little baggy is a $1,49 and if i recall when i work at a real super market they were good sellers so heres hoping.
began purging bakery. nothing like QMOSing thanksgiving items to the breakroom. purged second L ... 2 uppers 1 lower 9 wacos ... 3 wacos worth came back.


----------



## DoWork (Jan 29, 2017)

18 god damn cases of avocados. Fuck. You. Cantaloupes? 10 cases. I simply don't even. I can't.


----------



## glo (Jan 30, 2017)

Avacados 50% on Cartwheel. We sold through over 15 cases last week. Don't store them all in your cooler. Bring a few cases out every day and let them ripen in the ambient room.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2017)

When I get that much I like to TPC at least half off the original price even if on cartwheel.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 30, 2017)

I've been wanting to try with breaking pallets down instead of just pulling it to the floor and working on it but my etls have me stay to a strict guideline for when I do food delivieries :/


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 30, 2017)

For seasonal bakery do you have a special table for it or is your bakery table revisioned for it? I use this multi shelf vendor table from Xmas that I kept since I have no room to put any seasonal bakery on the main table


----------



## glo (Jan 31, 2017)

PFresh store here. Seasonal Bakery is on our bake table. One of the sides gets revisions every couple of months.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2017)

I put all the season on the front table facing the raceway where apples and the weekly produce on sales is suppose to go   I have had valentines out there since Christmas   It is selling so well they sent us sbout 2 full redtubs of just valentines bakery


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 31, 2017)

I flexed over by the raceway and even the baking aisle endcap for Christmas just to get it all out. I've gotten tons of valentine stuff but the revision only put one item onto our bake table ..


----------



## Midoninger (Jan 31, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> I've been wanting to try with breaking pallets down instead of just pulling it to the floor and working on it but my etls have me stay to a strict guideline for when I do food delivieries :/



you could try breaking it down to the metroracks and have 1 tm to a rack.



ambientroombreh said:


> For seasonal bakery do you have a special table for it or is your bakery table revisioned for it? I use this multi shelf vendor table from Xmas that I kept since I have no room to put any seasonal bakery on the main table



yes, our special table is in the breakroom after its been QMOS'd as no one buys that stuff where i live.

market you have a guest on the phone!
"target?" ... "yes we carry panera lobster bisk soup" ... "we have plenty it wont run out." ... "well no sir, we cant set aside food, especially refrigerated food, its store policy" ... "sir, im sorry we can not set aside food, especially refrigerated food, its our store policy we can not set it aside for you." .... "we have plenty instock sir there is no way we will sell out. it will be hear when you come in." .... 9_9 are you kidding me? "SIR, it is our store policy that we can not set aside ANY food, for a guest. refrigerated food has no where to be stored at the service desk. we will NOT sell out by the time it takes you to get here--" .... "sir, thats a 20 minute drive, i sincerely doubt we'd sell out in that time." 

oh dios mio ... these guests ....
20 minutes later....

"TM from market go on 4." on 4? "can you bring to guest service TWO lobster bisk panera soups for a guest." sure im in the backroom, so ill be a minute getting up there. "ok thats fine."
ok where am i? the bailer, the farthest corner of the store from P-Fresh. i have never walked as slow at target while on the clock as i did to get this soup and i stayed along the perimeter of the store i didnt even try to get there any fastest. *I* then had to walk the length of the store AGAIN to return to checklanes, and when i got up there ... the guest snatched it from my hand, didnt say thank you and tried walking out without paying. WTF?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 31, 2017)

@Midoninger There's just something about the lobster bisque that makes certain people crazy. I mean, yes, it's a seasonal soup in Panera stores and sometimes we run out, but people need to chill! Once had a lady ask if we had any more in the back (3 were on the shelf) and then insist that she wanted the "fresher" ones, even though the difference in the expiration date was two weeks... and neither were going to expire for at least 2 months. I knew she was going to get the ones she wanted either way, so I just gave her a slightly stern look and handed her the ones straight out of the box.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> you could try breaking it down to the metroracks and have 1 tm to a rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I hate the people who are too fuckin' lazy to get the thing themselves.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> @Midoninger There's just something about the lobster bisque that makes certain people crazy. I mean, yes, it's a seasonal soup in Panera stores and sometimes we run out, but people need to chill! Once had a lady ask if we had any more in the back (3 were on the shelf) and then insist that she wanted the "fresher" ones, even though the difference in the expiration date was two weeks... and neither were going to expire for at least 2 months. I knew she was going to get the ones she wanted either way, so I just gave her a slightly stern look and handed her the ones straight out of the box.



"Oh I'm sorry there was an error, we don't have any in the back."


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 31, 2017)

oath2order said:


> "Oh I'm sorry there was an error, we don't have any in the back."


"Accidentally" pours the box of soup on the floor and "accidentally" stomps all the plastic bowls open... "Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry, I had better go get some things to clean this up!"
Never gonna happen, but a girl can dream.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 31, 2017)

DoWork said:


> 18 god damn cases of avocados.


That's a lotta guac; just add chips


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2017)

DoWork said:


> 18 god damn cases of avocados. Fuck. You. Cantaloupes? 10 cases. I simply don't even. I can't.





redeye58 said:


> That's a lotta guac; just add chips


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2017)

This video



Ava Ava avacado.   


Wow.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 1, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> @Midoninger There's just something about the lobster bisque that makes certain people crazy. I mean, yes, it's a seasonal soup in Panera stores and sometimes we run out, but people need to chill! Once had a lady ask if we had any more in the back (3 were on the shelf) and then insist that she wanted the "fresher" ones, even though the difference in the expiration date was two weeks... and neither were going to expire for at least 2 months. I knew she was going to get the ones she wanted either way, so I just gave her a slightly stern look and handed her the ones straight out of the box.



its packed soup! how fucking fresh could it possible be? your basically buying left overs you dumbass!

so whos heard about market/food ave/starbucks becoming 1 work center with the same leader over all of it. the PA role is to be gone, and replaced with FA, Food assistant.
ALSO! super bowl weekend!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 1, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> its packed soup! how fucking fresh could it possible be? your basically buying left overs you dumbass!
> 
> so whos heard about market/food ave/starbucks becoming 1 work center with the same leader over all of it. the PA role is to be gone, and replaced with FA, Food assistant.
> ALSO! super bowl weekend!



I have heard of this, and know I know I left Market at a good time.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 1, 2017)

I've been keeping up with the AE2017 thread and it sounds like that there's going to be a lot of leadership changes. FA and Starbucks are going to have one TL between the two of them, Bakery and Deli are going to have 1 TL between the two of them, one TL is going to be over Meat/Dairy/Frozen/Produce, and dry Market is going to have one TL (less certain about this last one).
Edit: I haven't heard anything at all about Food Assistants and my leadership has been saying for about a year now that the Food Assistant position no longer exists.


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 1, 2017)

Combing workcenters and dropping the PA position makes sense. Consumables was assigned less than half the hours we received last week and our district is running a process with more fdc trucks/ week. Half the hours twice the deliveries. Feels a lot like they are trying to performance out people. We are a high volume pfresh


----------



## glo (Feb 1, 2017)

A vol pfresh. Wrote my schedule this morning and was surprised to see that our hours actually went up. 14 more than the previous.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 1, 2017)

whats the difference between food assistant and perishable assistant? 

perhaps this only include the stores part of the market team pilot they did?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 1, 2017)

My impression is that Food Assistants help in areas that do food prep, like deli, bakery, etc. Perishables assistants would then be the ones to deal with the prepackaged food only areas, like frozen, dairy, and dry grocery. Meat is kind of a weird middle area because they do no prep, but they do have to tag some things with expiration dates and labels and apply coupon stickers.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 1, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> Combing workcenters and dropping the PA position makes sense. Consumables was assigned less than half the hours we received last week and our district is running a process with more fdc trucks/ week. Half the hours twice the deliveries. *Feels a lot like they are trying to performance out people*. We are a high volume pfresh



Or to performance out P-Fresh, The thing that always got me was how much Target all talked about RedCard - Loyalty - 5% off - Much Savings- etc... yet they have completely ignored their most loyalty driven workcenter (Pfresh, which loyalty to that department increases loyalty in EVERY department). I had Guests i knew by name, who came in regularly. and it was never just that turkey/hamburger salad that was in their cart.

Next week is a huge Hours cut across the board, for everyone, I have gotten atleast 38 hours for the past 3 years, next week I am at 30.... I asked my TL if I could use sick time to make up my hours lost, she said no... I quickly reply with, what if I call out one day, then you ask me to come in another day ;p.

She just looked at me like "you idiot"


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 1, 2017)

Dry market tl? Haven't heard that in forever


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2017)

Perishable Assistant and Food Assistant my ETL HR said can be use interchangeably. They both mean the same thing and earlier this year the title got rename to Perishable Expert (at least in my store).


----------



## Malkiacera (Feb 2, 2017)

How much of a leadership role do you take on as a PA?

Currently I've been having issues with some TM's being much too slow pushing the freight, personally I don't wish to/ feel we're too underpaid to pull them aside and even say "hey so I know today you have done only a flat of cereal  and it's been two hours, tell me what your routine is" sorta deal.

The other three PA's I feel don't take the logistic aspect of this process as seriously as they should, and I'm consistently getting called out by the ETL and BRTL for updates on the push, backstock even when the other PA's are there. I know I want to move up but after 5 years of trying my best, taking on new tasks to see no promotion in sight, I'm just burned out.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 2, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Or to performance out P-Fresh, The thing that always got me was how much Target all talked about RedCard - Loyalty - 5% off - Much Savings- etc... yet they have completely ignored their most loyalty driven workcenter (Pfresh, which loyalty to that department increases loyalty in EVERY department). I had Guests i knew by name, who came in regularly. and it was never just that turkey/hamburger salad that was in their cart.
> 
> Next week is a huge Hours cut across the board, for everyone, I have gotten atleast 38 hours for the past 3 years, next week I am at 30.... I asked my TL if I could use sick time to make up my hours lost, she said no... I quickly reply with, what if I call out one day, then you ask me to come in another day ;p.
> 
> She just looked at me like "you idiot"



um i use sick time weekly to keep my hours on average. last week i used 6 on a day i didnt work. depends on your store i guess.



Malkiacera said:


> How much of a leadership role do you take on as a PA?
> 
> Currently I've been having issues with some TM's being much too slow pushing the freight, personally I don't wish to/ feel we're too underpaid to pull them aside and even say "hey so I know today you have done only a flat of cereal  and it's been two hours, tell me what your routine is" sorta deal.
> 
> They other three PA's I feel don't take the logistic aspect of this process as seriously as they should, and I'm consistently getting called out by the ETL and BRTL for updates on the push, backstock even when the other PA's are there. I know I want to move up but after 5 years of trying my best, taking on new tasks to see no promotion in sight, I'm just burned out.



being a PA you are expected to own market, and as such drive any TMs to complete any goals you may have. PA is not limited to JUST pFresh, ALL of market including the backroom market areas. within the core role you are expected to make bold moves to drive sales and move product. each TL will have different expectations for there assistant mind you, but yeah, in the store and on the floor is best idea.


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 2, 2017)

34 cases of avocados... but don't worry the shipper they sent a week late took 8 cases. I can't even with the fdc right now


----------



## Fosny (Feb 3, 2017)

Got news that food ave and consumables/market is merging and will have one TL. Does not sound fun


----------



## DoWork (Feb 3, 2017)

GroceryTM93 said:


> 34 cases of avocados... but don't worry the shipper they sent a week late took 8 cases. I can't even with the fdc right now



I'm scared going in tomorrow. I fear the same awaits me.


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 3, 2017)

and now ive gotten word that avocado push is gonna happen consistently for at least a week. On the bright side my ETL let me TPC them to 50 cents


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 3, 2017)

arent they on cartwheel too for 50% off?


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Last week they were


----------



## DoWork (Feb 4, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I'm scared going in tomorrow. I fear the same awaits me.



Came in. 24 cases in the back. Mother of fuck.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Came in. 24 cases in the back. Mother of fuck.


We had 12 cases total  come on Wednesday 
all are out in the 2 shippers and they are selling fast


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 4, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Still waiting for Plano to do our yogurt revision... yogurt always looks empty because of discontinued items...



Our product literally sat in the backroom for 2 weeks.  The STL made whoever was opening market set it I believe even though we get like 50 hours top FOR THE ENTIRE Week for the ENTIRE market section.  Could of had PLANO actually do their freaking job but no, I mean lets just set other shit and have perishables sit there for 2 weeks taking up space.

Between Plano and C&S crap I am losing my mind.  The other day I had to push out bakery, meat, and 2 other pallets of C&S push.  They cut from C&S push and then just double dip and take the hours from ME to do it.  That was their brilliant plan when I asked what their plan was to get this pushed out and backstocked.  OH, ya you get to push it.  Geez thanks, I was wondering what I could do with all that free time I have in a 4 hour shift, thank you so much.

I love helping other teams, I dont mind at all, but when my store shafts market on hours and then dumps other workloads from other workcenters on us it pisses me off.  We allready backstock all our stuff too.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 4, 2017)

glo said:


> The key to a clean produce cooler is to only have what you need. Anything that you order is under your control. Spread your orders out so as to not keep too much product in the back. Have backstock pushed before deliveries.
> 
> Dairy is something that someone needs to stay on top of. Whoever's backstocking should also FIFO WACOs so that old product gets pulled first. Scan the floor and fill often. Keep an eye on dates in the back. A good way to quickly audit things that might be close to best by dates is to just look at the BCODE tags. Its January and I have a box on the top of a rack from November? Maybe I should take a look at that. Past that, challenge backroom to pay attention to the dates of what they're pulling. They're the first line of defense against it making it out to the floor.



From my experience half of my produce cooler is packed with stuff I dont even order.  They always send us way to much juice for that section


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 4, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I have heard of this, and know I know I left Market at a good time.



How can they possibly roll starbucks into market functions.  Starbucks has to be its own thing unless they changed the contract or something, I dont understand how this could be a thing?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 4, 2017)

It's a thing.  Sbux requires only 8 hours from TL.  Target wants to have all of the food areas together.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 4, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Dry market tl? Haven't heard that in forever



Right.  We havent had that position in like 2 years.  Its just like 3 PAs with almost zero TL input or a TL even working in there.  Its rediculous.  I know I complain about my store alot and it probably sounds horrible but my leadership is actually all fairly hard working and I do get along with most of them.  It is more the situation of Market being shafted on hours and then having other workloads dumped on us or very unrealistic expectations while other workcenters can screw around and it doesnt matter at all because their work still gets down by someone else eventually


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 4, 2017)

And speaking of hours, where do you find out how much you SHOULD be getting and is that realistic to ask for from your leadership?

If corporate says I should be getting X but the store doesnt even give me X divided in half how the hell am I supposed to do my job?

The Pfresh/Market area at my store gets around 50 hours a week for the last month or so and it was like this in the few months leading up to the holidays and I am concerned this is just the new normal now and I need to quit and find another job.  I used to get 8 hour opening shifts but now and before the holidays it wasnt even more than 5.

I have no TL that actually works in market and the CTL position has been gone for 2 years or so.  I thought the cut in hours before the holidays was for the new rollout market process some stores have but nothing has changed at my store in that regard.  A TM that used to just push out C&S and FLOW I used to work with that moved away has that process in their store and gets full time hours and probably the same pay as I do for being a PA


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 4, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> Our product literally sat in the backroom for 2 weeks.  The STL made whoever was opening market set it I believe even though we get like 50 hours top FOR THE ENTIRE Week for the ENTIRE market section.  Could of had PLANO actually do their freaking job but no, I mean lets just set other shit and have perishables sit there for 2 weeks taking up space.
> 
> Between Plano and C&S crap I am losing my mind.  The other day I had to push out bakery, meat, and 2 other pallets of C&S push.  They cut from C&S push and then just double dip and take the hours from ME to do it.  That was their brilliant plan when I asked what their plan was to get this pushed out and backstocked.  OH, ya you get to push it.  Geez thanks, I was wondering what I could do with all that free time I have in a 4 hour shift, thank you so much.
> 
> I love helping other teams, I dont mind at all, but when my store shafts market on hours and then dumps other workloads from other workcenters on us it pisses me off.  We allready backstock all our stuff too.


I had the same issue with 50ish hours for all of market until I talked to the DTL about it for 2-3 visits in a row. He'd said we need coverage from open to close, but we're back down to about 75-80 right now which is pretty much useless when they pull the team for hardlines and backroom anyways.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 5, 2017)

We were told that it is more important to have coverage during the day.  As a result, my supposed closing night ends at 8:00.  We close at 10.  I hope the PA position does not go away.  I googled and several stores are hiring for the position.  I don't see the new CTL finding time to coupon.  I am the full time PA and am getting around 37 hours.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 7, 2017)

Our logistic etl changed our freezer to be no longer being backstocked  I wonder how this is going to be played out. And I've been trying things out for keeping our coolers cleaned; I locu'd all of my meat cooler to flex and coupon. Luckily a lot of selling now that it is actually o the floor


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 7, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Our logistic etl changed our freezer to be no longer being backstocked  I wonder how this is going to be played out. And I've been trying things out for keeping our coolers cleaned; I locu'd all of my meat cooler to flex and coupon. Luckily a lot of selling now that it is actually o the floor


Wait what? How do you find stuff that's back there then? Because it sure as shit won't all fit on the floor. How will instocks research those areas?

That would be like saying no more backstocking in GRC1...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2017)

I like the idea of ambient pro1 and all fresh meat not being STO'd.   I keep expressing my thoughts on this and hope some day this happens. Isn't this part of the PAs job filling the pfresh valley.

The only things that need STOd are hotdogs lunchables lunchmeat and all the naked bolthouse juices.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 7, 2017)

We stopped stowing Ambient Pro1.  It works pretty well.


----------



## glo (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, we don't backstock the stuff in the ambient room. Much easier to just grab it with pulls as needed.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 7, 2017)

I hate backstocking lunchables. So many of them cause problems. We were out of bologna lunvhables for three days, only to find 10 cases backstocked. Never again will I backstock full cases of them. We get way too many to backstock anyway.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 7, 2017)

By may all our coolers will no longer be backstocked I believe. I've been messing around with my freezer cooler to create categories and I guess all our cages will now be on wheels and our tm will just pull one cage section and just challenge it all out. Still tinkering what categories should be used for my freezer but it's actually clearing a lot of space and keeping our floors full


----------



## kimimpossible (Feb 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I like the idea of ambient pro1 and all fresh meat not being STO'd.   I keep expressing my thoughts on this and hope some day this happens. Isn't this part of the PAs job filling the pfresh valley.
> 
> The only things that need STOd are hotdogs lunchables lunchmeat and all the naked bolthouse juices.



When I took over our pfresh at the beginning of last year, the first thing I did was get with the BR TL and unlocated all of produce. Meat became second. It has worked well for us. Produce and meat were two departments that always had error and dipped and location accuracy. They don't have to worry about it and we keep a full and fresh department.


----------



## Fosny (Feb 8, 2017)

We have our all store inventory tomorrow and all of market is freaking out trying to get the market stockroom/coolers ready for inventory and it's been putting everyone on edge, can't wait for tomorrow to be over with


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 8, 2017)

i got lip about not finishing the FDC order when it came in. 6 hours of push 1 person in at a time once it got there, it came in @10, second TM left @11 next 1 in at @12.
so after its in, which is 1030, we have 30 minutes of 2 TMs pushing the order, then an hour of 1 tm, to clean up, do the order and go on their half so as to not hit compliance.
while on my half, 12pm TM comes in, wanders around the backroom and salesfloor for 20 mins because they cant find me. really? its a FDC day and youve checked the dairy and freezer saw the pallets and didnt think to push? because you couldnt find anyone? and they want to put you on the bench why? they have my number to text me, a walkie to call LOD, CTL, either ETL in, no excuse.
we get about 30 min of overlap push before CAFs drop. then another 30 min of overlap push before i left.
12pm TM can only get dairy completed during their shift. we cant rely on the closer ... im not getting into that.

so upon talking to LOD they take a tone with me, which they can take that tone with me when they dont have to take a smoke break ever 30 min because they are "stressed", (although you wouldnt be stressed when if you didnt micromanage the hell out of your TMS but W/E) about leaving FDC for the next day as it hurts the flow trailer unload. i spoke about when people come in, and how the 10am in time of the truck sucks. there nothing we can do about that they said. so you stagger us for the benfit of having people there but forget the work load.

im sick of this 1 person to a work center thing they are doing and sitting on us about work not getting done. 1 person does not a team make (unless some of these people they have hired talking to themselves count for as many TMs as they have voices in their heads).


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 9, 2017)

We no longer locate ambient meat freezer or produce. I've just started purging the freezer once a month and filling it to beyond capacity. Force flex everything!


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 9, 2017)

hows that going to work come inventory? especially for the fast rack items?


----------



## Logo (Feb 9, 2017)

kimimpossible said:


> When I took over our pfresh at the beginning of last year, the first thing I did was get with the BR TL and unlocated all of produce. Meat became second. It has worked well for us. Produce and meat were two departments that always had error and dipped and location accuracy. They don't have to worry about it and we keep a full and fresh department.


We did the same. Soooo much better.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 9, 2017)

Now gotta come in at 4 am since backroom doesn't understand pulling the closest dates for meet and produce and don't understand that certain meats can't be backstocked and pulled together


----------



## Fosny (Feb 10, 2017)

Full store inventory went okay. Had to clock in early because the backrooms weren't ready and of course dry market and frozen are a mess! The team & I got all stock rooms ready by and the rest of the shift we just watched for skew checks in market & did audits pretty chill second half of a shift.


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 10, 2017)

Does anyone know the SAP number for the black mesh fabric the goes on the dry tables under the product


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nvm I found it. If anyone is curious it's YM0001


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 11, 2017)

i had to do away with the fast mover rack.
reason:
-team isnt intelligible enough to understand how it works.
-everyone has an opinion about what a fast mover is, as such, it got over crowded VERY fast.
-people kept backstocking it forgetting what it was 9_9
-it became a place for pulls and backstock.
-source of personal frustration.

i hope they hire some new PAs soon.... or food expert ... or whatever the hell its called. im sick of dealing with this crap!
:breathes in:
i need to learn how to look up the cut sheet as my order seemed smaller than i recall it being.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 11, 2017)

@Midoninger why don't you apply to be the PA?


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Feb 12, 2017)

To look up cuts and HQ pushes. Workbench->Fill rate report->date the truck left the warehouse, not when it arrived


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2017)

My fellow pas here is interesting read about bananas. 






Bananas are the food that makes yummy meet healthy. The vitamins and helpful compounds within them are always guarding our body.
We have prepared a list of 10 useful properties of this tropical fruit, and almost all of them depend on the ripeness of a banana. It doesn’t mean you shouldn’t eat some and choose others instead — it’s just that the correct grade of ripeness can have a better effect on your health.


*#1 Prevention of oncological diseases*
Bananas contain a specific protein (tumor necrosis factor) that helps prevent oncological conditions. Ripe fruits have much more of it in them, so it’s recommended to eat bananas with spotted or darkened skin.


*#2 Fighting cramps*
Mineral deficiency is a common cause of ankle muscle spasms. By consuming products as rich in potassium and magnesium as bananas, you can prevent muscle cramps. That’s why many athletes include them in their diet.


*#3 Prevention of kidney diseases*
Food containing sufficient potassium helps prevent kidney stones from appearing. According to one study, regular consumption of bananas can also decrease the chance of malignancies in the kidneys by 40%.

*#4 A robust heart*
A potassium-rich diet is recommended to those who have high blood pressure and are prone to cardiovascular diseases. Daily consumption of 1.3 grams of this element decreases the risk of cardiac events by 26%. To supply that amount to your body, you should eat 2 to 3 bananas a day, depending on their weight.

*#5 Clear vessels*
Cholesterol is the main cause of vascular obstruction, which leads to atherosclerosis. Bananas contain phytosterols that help reduce the levels of cholesterol in your blood and maintain your vascular system’s health.

*#6 A healthy stomach*
Bananas are recommended to people with gastric ulcers and those who’re in the risk group. They contain a special enzyme that increases the secretion of mucus that protects the abdominal walls.

*#7 A source of energy*
The abundance of vitamins and minerals make bananas a great source of energy. Simple carbs are quick to digest and can replenish your energy resource almost immediately if need be.

*#8 A good mood*
Bananas contain dopamine — the "happiness hormone" — along with partial vitamin B complex that positively affects the nervous system. These features allow bananas to be included on the list of foods to eat if you’re suddenly feeling down.

*#9 Help with diabetes*
These tropical fruits have a certain type of resistant starch within them that helps improve the condition of a person with diabetes mellitus type 2. It should be noted, though, that green bananas contain more of this substance. A green banana of average size has 12.5 grams of starch in it, while a ripe one will only contain about 5 g.

*#10 A slim figure*
Resistant starch prevents fat from storing in your body and increases spending of energy, which results in rapid and visible improvements during intensive weight loss training. The recommended daily dose of this substance is 10 grams. And, of course, you should also stay active and control your food habits.

Moral of the story eat more bananas.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm always baffled by people who say they don't like bananas. They're like people who don't like dogs. How could you not?!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 12, 2017)

The texture!


----------



## DoWork (Feb 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The texture!



Mash em! Blend em! Fry em!


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 12, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> @Midoninger why don't you apply to be the PA?



the ETL SF is a nag. they micromanage your every move. i cant stand it. my STL is fake AF and i dont trust. i wish very badly to go back to my backroom role. i was forced into the market team. plus there is no money in it. 30 cewnts more to deal with the BS? or rather be a TL thats not paid like a TL? no. i want out of target. spot seems like a nice company to work for ... has good policies but ... sadly my leadership has 2 shits to give about following them and are so disgustingly petty it makes me want to cry. a friend of mine, a fellow TM, who worked very hard quit because he couldnt take the ETL LOG being so homophobic. he appealed to HR about it but since theyre friends, ETL HR and ETL LOG, HR assured him that LOG wasnt like that. after that his hours were cut from 35ish to 20 or less. then the BRTL they performanced out. they pulled his team to the SF to push and they werent getting their jobs done. they knew he wouldnt write up his TMs for something they couldnt control. so he got written up and then well .... now that he is out, BRTMs stay in the backroom, where FLOW TL is in control. dont get me started on that mess.....

and i dont make much more than a new TM but ive been there for 4 years now. peers who started when i did or even after make DOLLARS more. regardless of why, thats a kick in the dick. and personal matters tell me i NEED a higher ROP NOW as my living situation isnt permanent, and i cant afford rent alone. so yeah, the futre with and of target look pretty sad. 



DoWork said:


> I'm always baffled by people who say they don't like bananas. They're like people who don't like dogs. How could you not?!



they say its because there is no juice. thats what ive heard.


----------



## Fosny (Feb 13, 2017)

3,000ish piece dry truck today. Yes 3,000 for a pfresh store!! gotta love inventory feedback. + 360 FDC, milk delivery and candy delivery. My team had a rough morning but they did well


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 13, 2017)

ctl didnt do order and our dry zoner called out. . . super rough zone by myself and pfresh looked like it was brand new sooo empty


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 13, 2017)

Fosny said:


> 3,000ish piece dry truck today. Yes 3,000 for a pfresh store!! gotta love inventory feedback. + 360 FDC, milk delivery and candy delivery. My team had a rough morning but they did well


the largest ive had is around 1800~ just for pfresh. .  usually ill always accept extensions but i just wanted to get away from all those dairy pallets


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2017)

Had  to fill all the outs and toss all the stuff that wasn't done the last 2 days cause I was off this shit is getting like a routine. every Monday after my weekend off I spend 6 hours pushing shit out of the back coolers bakery was empty as hell.  I spend another hour culling and purging shit out of meat and dairy that is either expired or going to expire in the next 6 days.

Wtf do the pas do on my off weekends.
It's not that difficult just challenging

Damn whoever took ad down Saturday night is a fucktard half of the white strips still covered the prices must have taken off over 30 of them you fucker  

That's my rant for pfresh today


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2017)

as the great author Kelly Clarkson once said .... "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. "


----------



## signingminion (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> as the great author Kelly Clarkson once said .... "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. "


We buy so many, between us, the dogs, and the parrot.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Had  to fill all the outs and toss all the stuff that wasn't done the last 2 days cause I was off this shit is getting like a routine. every Monday after my weekend off I spend 6 hours pushing shit out of the back coolers bakery was empty as hell.  I spend another hour culling and purging shit out of meat and dairy that is either expired or going to expire in the next 6 days.
> 
> Wtf do the pas do on my off weekends.
> It's not that difficult just challenging
> ...



What do they do? If like ours they sit on a register all day cause no cashiers.


----------



## Motorhead (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Had  to fill all the outs and toss all the stuff that wasn't done the last 2 days cause I was off this shit is getting like a routine. every Monday after my weekend off I spend 6 hours pushing shit out of the back coolers bakery was empty as hell.  I spend another hour culling and purging shit out of meat and dairy that is either expired or going to expire in the next 6 days.
> 
> Wtf do the pas do on my off weekends.
> It's not that difficult just challenging
> ...



At my store they don't let PAs have every other weekend off because we're "not TLs". I work Tuesday through Saturday and have every Sunday and Monday off which I like. Every Tuesday morning is always empty in produce and bakery but it gets mostly filled up from the truck. After the truck I get to fill some outs and do research.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Had  to fill all the outs and toss all the stuff that wasn't done the last 2 days cause I was off this shit is getting like a routine. every Monday after my weekend off I spend 6 hours pushing shit out of the back coolers bakery was empty as hell.  I spend another hour culling and purging shit out of meat and dairy that is either expired or going to expire in the next 6 days.
> 
> Wtf do the pas do on my off weekends.
> It's not that difficult just challenging
> ...


PREACH!

i have a day off and i find pFresh looking like we got robbed! and bakery? HA! because they have to date they dont push it or "its the PAs job!" or specifically more recently, "its midoninger's job!" no you fucksquirels its all TMs in markets job!
in fact, when i return to my daily torture on thursday ... all the produce will be empty and in the back, out of date, nothing with reduced stickers which is a fetish of my STL, and then milk ... milk .... lol who does that?! lol our dairy walk in is the size of a broom closet so lets leave a pallet of milk in there when we know we get 2 pallets of dairy from FDC so LOL!

they accidently sent of plum tomatoes. i saw i could order them. so i do .... been cut the last 2 trucks ... same with pears ... which is on plano ....

oh yeah so we get a redwire saying this:
were sending out bruised and moldy bananas. you only have the day of delivery to get credit for them from us. also were not wrapping the bananas in a blanket anymore, but well be using more plastic instead, you wont have to temp the banana pallet anymore either to speed things up for you.

why in the 9 hells would you as a business send out bad product then limit the time to get credit for it, but again why send it at ALL? but hey thats not my daddies company....


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 14, 2017)

tls were talking about who to have for starbucks tl and for new pa positions and new tl openings. I was sitting in there on break and one tl says they shouldnt talk about private stuff in front of me and the stl goes oh its ambientroombreh they can hear anything  times to slide into the new ap or salesfloor tl interviews


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 14, 2017)

half my market team is leaving, one was their final day and the other is their SO so theyre looking for one as well. and our pa is being bumped to starbucks tl most likely and ill be alone


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuckers are cutting us on strawberries we will be out as of today. I ordered 30 cases to come in on Wednesday zero on the way thanks FDC. 

And fuck again for not putting the cover on the bananas that's cause the divers have taken them all to use as a tarp on the ground for camping.  I got that first hand from one of my drivers.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 14, 2017)

i think i have your strawberries. . had half a pallet of them and cuties


----------



## signingminion (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuckers are cutting us on strawberries we will be out as of today. I ordered 30 cases to come in on Wednesday zero on the way thanks FDC.
> 
> And fuck again for not putting the cover on the bananas that's cause the divers have taken them all to use as a tarp on the ground for camping.  I got that first hand from one of my drivers.


Who want to sleep in a dirty, ripped up blanket that a hobo would be ashamed to be seen carrying?


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 14, 2017)

Motorhead said:


> At my store they don't let PAs have every other weekend off because we're "not TLs". I work Tuesday through Saturday and have every Sunday and Monday off which I like. Every Tuesday morning is always empty in produce and bakery but it gets mostly filled up from the truck. After the truck I get to fill some outs and do research.


 That stinks!  I am lucky to have every other weekend off.  However, whenever I come in Monday, things always seem to be a mess and I find out of dates that were not couponed or pulled.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> And fuck again for not putting the cover on the bananas that's cause the divers have taken them all to use as a tarp on the ground for camping. I got that first hand from one of my drivers.


You didn't take him seriously, did you?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 15, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> You didn't take him seriously, did you?


Yes he told me it keeps the ground warm


----------



## Motorhead (Feb 15, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> That stinks!  I am lucky to have every other weekend off.  However, whenever I come in Monday, things always seem to be a mess and I find out of dates that were not couponed or pulled.



I don't mind working Tuesday through Saturday. I prefer to have Sundays off and I hate Mondays.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 16, 2017)

etl-sf: "oh midoninger youve been doing so well and pfresh looks a lot better since youve been in there!"
me: "thanks!"
first nice thing theyve ever said to me wow! .... then the other shoe dropped ...
etl-sf: were starting the interviews for PA tomorrow, we'll pull you at 10. sound good?"
me: "for ...?"
etl-sf: "youve been doing such a great job, were going to interview you for it! "
me "D: why? no!"
etl-sf: we like you in that role your doing a good job! just do it and besides your new TL wants you in that role, see you tomorrow! (megaman teleports away)"
me: "D:"


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 16, 2017)

Another banana story





Oh no banana bread


----------



## Yetive (Feb 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> etl-sf: "oh midoninger youve been doing so well and pfresh looks a lot better since youve been in there!"
> me: "thanks!"
> first nice thing theyve ever said to me wow! .... then the other shoe dropped ...
> etl-sf: were starting the interviews for PA tomorrow, we'll pull you at 10. sound good?"
> ...


You're already doing the job, you may as well get paid for it.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 16, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You're already doing the job, you may as well get paid for it.


Yup. Pay bump, plus better hours usually. Take it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 16, 2017)

All our backstock cages in dairy have wheels.. now we will backstock to it then wheel it to floor and push it.  Works getting interesting


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 16, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Yup. Pay bump, plus better hours usually. Take it.


Plus once there's a PA they probably will take over the ordering and freedom to do whatever to keep the dept profitable.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 17, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You're already doing the job, you may as well get paid for it.





signingminion said:


> Yup. Pay bump, plus better hours usually. Take it.



so our new CTL and ETL-SF interviewed me today. at the same time. CTL really wanted me in this role.
ETL-SF .....
they butted in in the middle of my sentence when answering a question about conflict, by saying, "no! im a supervisor and i can interupt this interview!" this was preceded by them looking frustrated AF. ETL-SF also told the CTL that they would write down my answers, and that CTL was to not. which i felt was strange then, their interjection was to ask me about the nutty TM situation we have and how ive worked to resolve that. i explained that i was told to stay out of it and i did. this infuriated the ETL-SF and in an angry way said, "oh! so that situation is at a stand still then? youve done NOTHING to resolve that then?" i explained no, CTL told me to not do anything about it. CTL explained too. ETL SF was pissed and sat with their arms folded looking like a child who was told "no." like wtf?
then at the end, ETL-SF said something like, if youre really qualified for this job why is market so behind in its tasks? the CTL answered for me that we are at half our staff, with no direction from the leadership whatsoever, but despite that, the team as a whole has been doing really well, and since midoninger has been focused on pfresh, its been looking better. ETL-SF rolled their eyes and said whatever.
i like how the day before ETL-SF was all smiles about interviewing me then in the actual interview tried to down me.

so now i feel like, if i did get that role ETL-SF is going to be a hindrance and scrutinize everything that goes one to make a point that 'I'M" poor for the job. and i felt it was a bit wrong of ETL-SF to even bring up another TM during MY interview especially 1 that the whole team has been complaining about, except me as i was told to stay away and keep out of it.

never before have i had a job interview where i walked away hoping i DIDNT get it.

now heading to indeed.com .....


----------



## DoWork (Feb 17, 2017)

What did you do to the SF ETL?


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 17, 2017)

nothing, the TM ETL SF wanted for the role told them to fuck off. no really. and as a matter of fact the same TM, CTL didnt want for the role. you figure it out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> nothing, the TM ETL SF wanted for the role told them to fuck off. no really. and as a matter of fact the same TM, CTL didnt want for the role. you figure it out.


So much drama right there


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 17, 2017)

the CTL didnt want that TM because there is paper work involved and they knew that TM wouldnt do it. Also that TM HATES the walkies and never carries one. but said TMs issue was this, they didnt want to work nights. and when they were brought to the office, as i understand it, they didnt even sit down, TM out and out said NO and then fuck off. TM was seriously back within 5 minutes. That TM is a brat and a "not my job"er so no one was shocked.

and because ETL-SF is misandristic there was an outside applicant that is female who applied for the role. mind you and i want to make this clear, im not, nor will i be mad that im not getting this role, im more disgusted that this is how leadership conducts itself in my store.

in any case i have a 3 day weekend. i need to get away from there.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 17, 2017)

I gotta say that your posts about your store are trully mind boggling.  I've worked at 3 stores and never witnessed this level of drama and unprofessionalism in leadership.


----------



## glo (Feb 17, 2017)

Same. If all this is actually how it's playing out, there's fundamental problems at your store, mido. It starts at the top and works it's way down.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 18, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> I gotta say that your posts about your store are trully mind boggling.  I've worked at 3 stores and never witnessed this level of drama and unprofessionalism in leadership.





glo said:


> Same. If all this is actually how it's playing out, there's fundamental problems at your store, mido. It starts at the top and works it's way down.



well, all ill say is when you have an STL who speaks like Cher and Dion from Cluelessand conducts themself as such, and ETLs in their EARLY 20s and visibly cant handle the stress and expectations, this is what happens.
etl-LOG is in his 40s so i dont know if they are at a 0 fucks to give phase or just cowardly and dismissive or what, but something is up with them as theyve dyed their beard, where all his grays were, (that *I* and flow gave him!) and took off 6 weekends off in a row to get a half sleeve tattoo of a sun flower i think, to which THAT boyscout got ink? so i dunno hes just been weird.

but i know with new CTL, who was CTL when i started at that store, then got moved around and is back in the saddle things will change for the better. i know them. they strict and brand. if anything else, my work center will be a good one again.
but for the next 3 days i want my only concerns to be:
-should i get a new mattress
-should i go out for breakfast
-which anime will i watch first
-do i need to charge my phone
-should i dip into my gundam model back log or go and buy a new kit lol

on tuesday when i go back then i can resume the mentality of "not my circus not my monkeys" and "not my daddies store"


----------



## Yetive (Feb 18, 2017)

If in doubt, always get a new matress.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 18, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> well, all ill say is when you have an STL who speaks like Cher and Dion from Cluelessand conducts themself as such, and ETLs in their EARLY 20s and visibly cant handle the stress and expectations, this is what happens.
> etl-LOG is in his 40s so i dont know if they are at a 0 fucks to give phase or just cowardly and dismissive or what, but something is up with them as theyve dyed their beard, where all his grays were, (that *I* and flow gave him!) and took off 6 weekends off in a row to get a half sleeve tattoo of a sun flower i think, to which THAT boyscout got ink? so i dunno hes just been weird.
> 
> but i know with new CTL, who was CTL when i started at that store, then got moved around and is back in the saddle things will change for the better. i know them. they strict and brand. if anything else, my work center will be a good one again.
> ...


New kit, new kit!


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 18, 2017)

signingminion said:


> New kit, new kit!


i saw my taxes came in so i got the elgato game capture card. time to make some youtube gold!

i got a text from hell, er i mean ... work saying FDC was not going to show up until 1130, instead of 8. i texted back, "ill see you on tuesday! " then enabled airplane mode ....


----------



## signingminion (Feb 18, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> i saw my taxes came in so i got the elgato game capture card. time to make some youtube gold!
> 
> i got a text from hell, er i mean ... work saying FDC was not going to show up until 1130, instead of 8. i texted back, "ill see you on tuesday! " then enabled airplane mode ....


My ex from college is a gundam nut. The answer is always a new kit.


----------



## zoned2deep (Feb 19, 2017)

Quick question: if you see a stray frozen item in the wrong freezer 4 ft section, do you QMOS it or do you put it back in its proper place, even if that place is aisles away? Similarly, do you do the same for stray refrigerated items left in coolers?


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 19, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> Quick question: if you see a stray frozen item in the wrong freezer 4 ft section, do you QMOS it or do you put it back in its proper place, even if that place is aisles away? Similarly, do you do the same for stray refrigerated items left in coolers?


QMOS it. No way to know how long it was out of temp before it was put there.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 19, 2017)

wait, so if a frozen pizza is in the icecream door your saying? because if thats the case, then no you dont qmos it. all freezer doors should be at the same temp.

as for "once refrigerated stays refrigerated" if someone left ketchup in the dairy doors then yeah you have to QMOS, but yogurt left in the juice door is no biggy.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 19, 2017)

My worry is you don't know how long someone could have carried it in their cart before putting it back into a random cooler or freezer, so personally I would QMOS it.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2017)

^ this


----------



## zoned2deep (Feb 19, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> My worry is you don't know how long someone could have carried it in their cart before putting it back into a random cooler or freezer, so personally I would 1 it.



Yeah, that is how I was trained by the old PA when I got moved to Market (we did not have a CTL at the time).

A few weeks ago my CTL saw my cart full of stray pfresh items (I had a ton, because no else ever removes them so they linger for sometimes a week or more). He asked what I was doing, and I told him how I was trained. He told me that as long as the item had been put back in the appropriate temperature cooler, the item should be put back in its proper place.

I bring this up because I saw a reddit comment recently with thousands of upvotes, explaining that my old PA's view was common policy at most grocery stores. Which made me feel vindicated.

A bit of background: my CTL was TL of a different sales floor workcenter for years, and got transferred to CTL a little while agk. He got trained in Market for a week at another store, and shortly after he began his tenure everyone but me and him left, including both PAs.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 19, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> My worry is you don't know how long someone could have carried it in their cart before putting it back into a random cooler or freezer, so personally I would QMOS it.


Ding ding! Exactly.


----------



## jenna (Feb 19, 2017)

Yep.  QMOS it.  Who knows how long it may have been out of the original location.


----------



## Fosny (Feb 20, 2017)

Where would I find cleaning information on WB? Never got proper training on cleaning and what chemicals to use so I rather teach myself

Cleaning as in (mopping, cleaning inside the cooler doors, etc)


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 20, 2017)

Fosny said:


> Where would I find cleaning information on WB? Never got proper training on cleaning and what chemicals to use so I rather teach myself
> 
> Cleaning as in (mopping, cleaning inside the cooler doors, etc)


My store has a binder ring with all the laminated cleaning cards hooked on it. Or if you go to workbench you should be able to go into food processes and find all of them. 

Four hour shift in market today, and I'm the only one scheduled.


----------



## glo (Feb 20, 2017)

Steritech's been making rounds in my state. And it sounds like they're being super thourough. Been cleaning like a madman today.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 20, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> wait, so if a frozen pizza is in the icecream door your saying? because if thats the case,* then no you dont qmos it. all freezer doors should be at the same temp.*
> 
> as for "once refrigerated stays refrigerated" if someone left ketchup in the dairy doors then yeah you have to QMOS, but yogurt left in the juice door is no biggy.



That Pizza made its journey to have its fling with the Ice Cream, that journey could have taken 10 seconds, or 10 hours. Which leaves room for doubt, QMOS it, always.

I did this for any fresh fruit anywhere as well, god only knows where that fuckin banana has been.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 20, 2017)

I always laugh when I see a bruised tip of a banana.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2017)

jenna said:


> Yep. QMOS it. Who knows how long it may have been out of the original location.


What everyone's been saying: When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I always laugh when I see a bruised tip of a banana.



Just the tip?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2017)

I posted a pic about a week or 2 ago about my cheap egg prices. since then they went up about 40 cents then back for 2  days and right now 82 cents for 18 count and 59 cents for dozen. 

anyone else see their egg prices fluctuate so much in the last month or so


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ours have fluctuated a little bit. I think the MP dozen went from 1.19 to 99 cents over the last month, but I've never noticed lower than that.


----------



## DoWork (Feb 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Just the tip?



Only the tip.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 21, 2017)

ours dropped from 1.99 to 1,59 thats about it.

btw ... im the food expert at my store now. in other words PA, but with a better raise. ETL-HR said i went from pay grade 3 to 9. i go to another store with my TL for training. THEY are super excited about it. they were CTL when i start and they are super excited to be going back. CTL said, "my challenge will be to show them that market is done different than regular push. they dont know how to do market and last time when i came into market it was red and *I* got it green! im going to tear apart pfresh, the backrooms, and *I'M* going to get it great!" then explained to us how much they were going to need our help as they need from us our backroom knowledge, and is going to rely on us to show them how market has changed in the 2 years and with the role out. i love this TL. they are amazing and they will keep their word. i almost cant wait till they get their first shin gash from a uboat on the line .... 

but i was shocked! as negatively as my interview went i really didnt think i get it.

lastly were not having market closers at my store anymore. only half closers, no one scheduled later than 8pm. neat!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice.  And when you get your review, your raise will be based on your new pay grades.  Congratulations.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 21, 2017)

arent the new reviews baseline? like 10c 30c 50c?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 21, 2017)

It's a percent still, I believe.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 21, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I posted a pic about a week or 2 ago about my cheap egg prices. since then they went up about 40 cents then back for 2  days and right now 82 cents for 18 count and 59 cents for dozen.
> 
> anyone else see their egg prices fluctuate so much in the last month or so


You are either more southern or in an area with more competition. 


indigo25 said:


> Ours have fluctuated a little bit. I think the MP dozen went from 1.19 to 99 cents over the last month, but I've never noticed lower than that.


You are either north or in a food desert. 

Ours are holding steady.  They are likely swinging to set up before easter,  which is middle of April this year. 


Yetive said:


> It's a percent still, I believe.


Yup,  still a percent.  They may make you take a lower score though "since you already got a raise this year" every pa we've ever had promoted has been downgraded that years review since it's a dollar raise.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 21, 2017)

ASANTS.  I got a great review after my last promotion at this time of year.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2017)

So Kellogg is getting rid of DSD

By August

That's cheezits


----------



## glo (Feb 22, 2017)

It's a lot of stuff. Means that it'll pull in the auto fills and not be empty until the merchandisers come around.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 22, 2017)

oath2order said:


> So Kellogg is getting rid of DSD
> 
> By August
> 
> That's cheezits


Please don't say that.  Will it going be back to detail check in or maybe going to our warehouses.   Maybe just your region.  Dsd is just so easy.  Go ahead and let it be a detail check in  it will be another vendor non receivers are scared to check in


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 22, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Yup,  still a percent.  They may make you take a lower score though "since you already got a raise this year" every pa we've ever had promoted has been downgraded that years review since it's a dollar raise.



my review was done before the previous CTL left. so i may be safe as they had no idea who was going to be PA. so its signed sealed and delivered!

i have to train the team, likely in batch form, on how to use the scale. were getting close to summer and we carry ribs which need to be weighed. im thinking when we do the easter egg door to order hams and put them on the bottom shelf. i just need to find the spiral ham DPCI and ill be set. but thats a month away if not more. but we have ribs now ...


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 22, 2017)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Please don't say that.  Will it going be back to detail check in or maybe going to our warehouses.   Maybe just your region.  Dsd is just so easy.  Go ahead and let it be a detail check in  it will be another vendor non receivers are scared to check in


Kellogg product is going to start coming on our GM truck, one less vendor to deal with for me.


----------



## glo (Feb 22, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> i have to train the team, likely in batch form, on how to use the scale. were getting close to summer and we carry ribs which need to be weighed. im thinking when we do the easter egg door to order hams and put them on the bottom shelf. i just need to find the spiral ham DPCI and ill be set. but thats a month away if not more. but we have ribs now ...


That would be a steritech violation I'm pretty sure. Only eggs or poultry can be under eggs/poultry.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 22, 2017)

youre likely right. hmm ... well looks like the bottom shelf is claiming more innocent eggs this year!


----------



## signingminion (Feb 22, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> youre likely right. hmm ... well looks like the bottom shelf is claiming more innocent eggs this year!


Dye kits? Set bottom shelf to be flush with top of wire retaining rack?


----------



## glo (Feb 22, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Dye kits? Set bottom shelf to be flush with top of wire retaining rack?


I would do this and put the dye kits up top. Kits 12ct 12ct 18ct 18ct.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 23, 2017)

in the fridge?
also ... i ... get a desk!


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 23, 2017)

I remember being so excited to get a desk and an ear piece when I got TL. Now I never get to be off the floor to use my desk.


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone else piloting an fdc truck everyday? We start tomorrow and I'm curious to know if anyone else is and what process if any they have put into place that is working or what to avoid? Tia


----------



## DoWork (Feb 25, 2017)

We've been receiving fdc daily for over a year I think. It's a great way to keep light inventory


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 25, 2017)

DoWork said:


> We've been receiving fdc daily for over a year I think. It's a great way to keep light inventory


It helps a LOT with keeping production ingredients on hand and fresh, too. We'd be requisitioning so much lettuce from the floor for salads if we weren't able to order it daily, at least until we got the hang of it. We get awful batches of lettuce every once in a while...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> Anyone else piloting an fdc truck everyday? We start tomorrow and I'm curious to know if anyone else is and what process if any they have put into place that is working or what to avoid? Tia


Yes we started about 3 weeks ago and I love it only order 6 boxes of bananas and about 100 produce each day   Order enough for 1 day. As for frozen it only comes Monday Wednesday Friday everything else comes everyday


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 25, 2017)

That's great to hear! What about the cut rate? Did that improve any with daily trucks?


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 25, 2017)

omg FDC everyday would suck at my store ... although if it made it smaller, hmm ... but with 5 TMs total ugh ... 

so my opener comes in an hour and half late, so im left to do all autos alone at first, THEN, at 8am my closer calls to say they wont be coming tonight. so no closer. we have 3-4 pallets of DC push to do. sundays going to be a "funday" ....


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 25, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> omg FDC everyday would suck at my store ... although if it made it smaller, hmm ... but with 5 TMs total ugh ...
> 
> so my opener comes in an hour and half late, so im left to do all autos alone at first, THEN, at 8am my closer calls to say they wont be coming tonight. so no closer. we have 3-4 pallets of DC push to do. sundays going to be a "funday" ....




There are 5 TMs in my dept. 2 PAs (we alternate days working 7a-2:30p)  1 FDC dedicated TM (m/w/f 5 hr shift) and 2 closers that alternate shifts. We do not have mids and the closers leave at 9pm. We are allocated less than 100 hours per week in an A volume store. So yeah, I feel your pain.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2017)

We have 2 TMs pushing dairy about 1 1/2 pallets 4 days a week.  The other 3 days we have. 3 TMs pushing dairy and freezer sbout 1 1/2 dairy and 3 freezer pallets they are scheduled 5 to 7 hrs each. The PA is in charge of pushing bananas produce and meat. It works out but still a struggle each day.  No market team for dry yet that's coming in April or May


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We have 2 TMs pushing dairy about 1 1/2 pallets 4 days a week.  The other 3 days we have. 3 TMs pushing dairy and freezer sbout 1 1/2 dairy and 3 freezer pallets they are scheduled 5 to 7 hrs each. The PA is in charge of pushing bananas produce and meat. It works out but still a struggle each day.  No market team for dry yet that's coming in April or May



We were apart of the the Market Rollout for dry grocery Team but it was scrapped in our entire district after 5 months. On paper it works but with payroll being allocated at the STLs discretion it will not happen. That team of 10 they promise will be reduced to 3-4 within a month and the 300 hours you get will be less than 100 in less than 6 weeks. Beware


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> We were apart of the the Market Rollout for dry grocery Team but it was scrapped in our entire district after 5 months. On paper it works but with payroll being allocated at the STLs discretion it will not happen. That team of 10 they promise will be reduced to 3-4 within a month and the 300 hours you get will be less than 100 in less than 6 weeks. Beware


Wow that will be a bummer.
 All the hype at my store right now.
 And we are also getting a remodel for pfresh and dry grocery in April May


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone else read this ??

Sounds hopeful but again this is Target

Groceries will be a topic of interest at Target investors meeting this week


----------



## Bosch (Feb 25, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> We were apart of the the Market Rollout for dry grocery Team but it was scrapped in our entire district after 5 months. On paper it works but with payroll being allocated at the STLs discretion it will not happen. That team of 10 they promise will be reduced to 3-4 within a month and the 300 hours you get will be less than 100 in less than 6 weeks. Beware



That is the target way.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 26, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> in the fridge?
> also ... i ... get a desk!


I have a giant desk portion in our office.  The downside is everyone helping themselves to whatever they can find of they think they can't be caught.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 26, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> There are 5 TMs in my dept. 2 PAs (we alternate days working 7a-2:30p)  1 FDC dedicated TM (m/w/f 5 hr shift) and 2 closers that alternate shifts. We do not have mids and the closers leave at 9pm. We are allocated less than 100 hours per week in an A volume store. So yeah, I feel your pain.



we get 180~200hrs a week, and its never enough. between call outs or the flow TL thinking he can take the market TMs for their needs, which then has audacity to get mad when theyre caught doing that .... its hard to get what we have to get done done. on and LODs with their own agendas too ...



qmosqueen said:


> We have 2 TMs pushing dairy about 1 1/2 pallets 4 days a week.  The other 3 days we have. 3 TMs pushing dairy and freezer sbout 1 1/2 dairy and 3 freezer pallets they are scheduled 5 to 7 hrs each. The PA is in charge of pushing bananas produce and meat. It works out but still a struggle each day.  No market team for dry yet that's coming in April or May



get ready as now youll do POG, Instocks, Backroom, and Flow! all for the same rate of pay! but only for what pertains to market ... at first it seems well. it works ... but then they slash hours and then look confused when shit isnt done.



Produceprincess said:


> We were apart of the the Market Rollout for dry grocery Team but it was scrapped in our entire district after 5 months. On paper it works but with payroll being allocated at the STLs discretion it will not happen. That team of 10 they promise will be reduced to 3-4 within a month and the 300 hours you get will be less than 100 in less than 6 weeks. Beware



he's speaking the truth you know!



signingminion said:


> I have a giant desk portion in our office.  The downside is everyone helping themselves to whatever they can find of they think they can't be caught.



oh they wont DARE do anything to me! they know! im called megatron for a reason! remember "bad PA"? that piece of trash? yeah! i showed them, why you dont mess with me! each time bad PA was gone, in the most brand leader pleasing fashion, i change things in pFresh to piss of bad PA. it was the best way to get to them. remerch, CULL, you know, THEIR job but done better than they. YES. and i *MADE* sure they KNEW it was me who had pissed excellence all over that pfresh dept. they tweeted that shit! it burned bad PA so hard! muhahahahaha!

so NO, my desk is secure.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 26, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> we get 180~200hrs a week, and its never enough. between call outs or the flow TL thinking he can take the market TMs for their needs, which then has audacity to get mad when theyre caught doing that .... its hard to get what we have to get done done. on and LODs with their own agendas too ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get told regular I'm mean and people don't want to work with me because of it.  They still stole pens off the desk,  eat muy candy and leave the drawers open after searching through them.  And it's not my ap. Been thinking of ordering a spare set of keys since the tls don't have any left to lock drawers with.


----------



## Produceprincess (Feb 27, 2017)

signingminion said:


> I get told regular I'm mean and people don't want to work with me because of it.  They still stole pens off the desk,  eat muy candy and leave the drawers open after searching through them.  And it's not my ap. Been thinking of ordering a spare set of keys since the tls don't have any left to lock drawers with.





signingminion said:


> I get told regular I'm mean and people don't want to work with me because of it.  They still stole pens off the desk,  eat muy candy and leave the drawers open after searching through them.  And it's not my ap. Been thinking of ordering a spare set of keys since the tls don't have any left to lock drawers with.



Same. I'm mean, difficult to work with, independent(not a team player) and never answer my walkie. 

Uh hello, I'm schedule alone in my dept everyday with routine pa tasks on top of receiving a truck daily and then get questioned when I don't come clean. Meanwhile the stl is funneling all of our hours into the backroom to capacity fill. Only problem is our store stopped doing revisions in July 16' so the capacity fills are for ghost locations and 70% of what's pulled comes back. So dumb


----------



## signingminion (Feb 27, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> Same. I'm mean, difficult to work with, independent(not a team player) and never answer my walkie.
> 
> Uh hello, I'm schedule alone in my dept everyday with routine pa tasks on top of receiving a truck daily and then get questioned when I don't come clean. Meanwhile the stl is funneling all of our hours into the backroom to capacity fill. Only problem is our store stopped doing revisions in July 16' so the capacity fills are for ghost locations and 70% of what's pulled comes back. So dumb


They say mean they mean assertive.  If you don't jump,  click your heels as say yes you have a bad attitude,  lol.


----------



## Midoninger (Feb 27, 2017)

haha yeah im "mean" too! or as the team puts it ... a savage.

so at todays huddle they announced me as the FA and my TL as the food TL
then .... omg!
POG TL is now BR/instocks TL
GSTL is now POG
softlines TL is now ALL of SFTL
hired new GSTL (sucker!)
something about VMA TL as i spaced ...

so i go up to GSTL now POG TL, "how happy are you?" they replied "you cant even imagine! "

today was also first day that FTL was back in market. i think they got overwhelmed, but they openly said they need to improve as pulling our own batches, and doing our own push. but i felt they spend too much time on zoning, granted our endcaps looked shitty AF so it wasnt a bad thing just ... what FTL doesnt know is how ETL LOG and Flow TL like to be in our business when it comes to our push and backstock. theyll learn soon enough! back when they did market they could spend 1~2 hours culling and stuff. now? you better have that done in 45min!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2017)

holy shit pfresh fell the fuck apart

walk into the store today and salad is completely empty

walk past salads at noon it's somehow emptier


----------



## glo (Mar 1, 2017)

Forgot to bring it home, but I got a packet on the Market Team rollout thing. R100 is rolling out sometime mid April, and we're going to try to get ahead of it by changing some routines and doing training with those that we want to take over to the team as we have hours.

Looks like it's going to be fun.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 1, 2017)

yeah at first its good ... but you know spot ... oh! the amount of hours im giving you is enough to complete the task at hand! so as a result, were going to cut your team in half and slash your hours by 75% and then seem clueless as to why you cant accomplish your goals.

after we walked market, and i expressed everything i did last week and into this week, remerching, CLEANING, updating the cool labels, couponing, talking to the vendors about shit, the ETL SF told my FTL they were glad they listened to the FTL, as they were impressed that i actually got shit done. a lot of shit too. but now im off 2 days in a row s its all going back to pot


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2017)

Good for you.  Our PA coaches her teammates when she comes back to a mess.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 2, 2017)

at my store the PA isnt allowed to do coachings because youre not a TL only TLs can do coachings


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2017)

There are coachings and there are coachings


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2017)

I just found a new sign for my avacodos tho the price should be lower.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 2, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I just found a new sign for my avacodos tho the price should be lower.


Speaking of the ugly fruit... we're we allowed to pitch that shipper that looks like a guac bowl?  My ctl put that piece of garbage in my fixture room...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Speaking of the ugly fruit... we're we allowed to pitch that shipper that looks like a guac bowl?  My ctl put that piece of garbage in my fixture room...



I would toss that thing the minute it went anywhere near my fixture room


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 3, 2017)

so what is the deal with the Food TL thing? they also moved someone else who is on the TL bench who has never worked in Market over to Market and apparently they are now a PA? I don't really understand what the deal is.


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 3, 2017)

My Food TL started on Monday.  I was told that I would be his Food Assistant with  the other PA's being demoted due to our organization chart.  He seems to want to show his authority by starting to coach me on things that he feels immediately need addressing.  He has never worked in a grocery department before.  It is also annoying, that he told me, I need to respond to my wakie and back up more even though, I have a C&S delivery to finish by myself.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of wrongs things are happening other PAs being demoted that's not going to go over well they will just quit  

Respond on the walkie that you have a temperature sensitive pull on the floor and it will be 15 minutes before you can get to the check lanes so can someone else go up.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 4, 2017)

My team is struggling. We got a few more hours on the new schedules, but I am a little worried to see what kind of hours we'll get (plus how many more people) when the roll out officially happens. I'm hoping my HR will actually let me change my schedule to something that makes sense so I can actually see my team, meet with vendors, and work in market without being pulled away all the time. 

Sometimes it feels like I'm fighting a losing battle and no matter how hard I try it doesn't matter. I hate letting my team down and not being able to get all the puzzle pieces together to make things work with what we have (even though I know it's really not possible with what they want/what they give us). I really hate leaving work at the end of the day feeling like I let people down and like I can't do my job properly. Sorry, had to vent somewhere with people who actually understand market because no other leadership at my store does.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 4, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> My team is struggling. We got a few more hours on the new schedules, but I am a little worried to see what kind of hours we'll get (plus how many more people) when the roll out officially happens. I'm hoping my HR will actually let me change my schedule to something that makes sense so I can actually see my team, meet with vendors, and work in market without being pulled away all the time.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like I'm fighting a losing battle and no matter how hard I try it doesn't matter. I hate letting my team down and not being able to get all the puzzle pieces together to make things work with what we have (even though I know it's really not possible with what they want/what they give us). I really hate leaving work at the end of the day feeling like I let people down and like I can't do my job properly. Sorry, had to vent somewhere with people who actually understand market because no other leadership at my store does.



You know you're not letting anyone down. Target is letting you and everyone else down. Don't let that dampen your personal life or even your work life -- do what you can do, the best way you can and be done.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 5, 2017)

Does anyone know the order number for the 7x11 holders for the bunkers? Plano changed my bunker and threw them away


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Does anyone know the order number for the 7x11 holders for the bunkers? Plano changed my bunker and threw them away



The ones that go on the big long pole and have a flat base?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 5, 2017)

Our receiver mentioned a couple weeks ago about McLane (the vendor who delivers our candy) would be switching over to the GM truck, anyone else hear this?


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 5, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Our receiver mentioned a couple weeks ago about McLane (the vendor who delivers our candy) would be switching over to the GM truck, anyone else hear this?


I also heard that, but no details or timeline.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Our receiver mentioned a couple weeks ago about McLane (the vendor who delivers our candy) would be switching over to the GM truck, anyone else hear this?


yes its been that way for about 2 weeks now.  The overnight flow has to push candy.  Some days it gets done and other it sits for 3 days.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 5, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> yes its been that way for about 2 weeks now.  The overnight flow has to push candy.  Some days it gets done and other it sits for 3 days.


Are they just expected to push the candy or is it actually coming off of the GM truck?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Are they just expected to push the candy or is it actually coming off of the GM truck?


expected to push the candy it still come from the McLane truck.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 5, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Are they just expected to push the candy or is it actually coming off of the GM truck?



We have been told they are going to push it. Which means the first two checklanes will be stuffed and the ones that actually get used will be empty.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 6, 2017)

Bosch said:


> We have been told they are going to push it. Which means the first two checklanes will be stuffed and the ones that actually get used will be empty.



And not fifod. Hello 2017 candy bars in 2020!


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 6, 2017)

I would imagine the checklane candy won't change, unless Target is going to invest in some of those totes to stop everything from getting crushed.


----------



## jenna (Mar 6, 2017)

Bosch said:


> We have been told they are going to push it. Which means the first two checklanes will be stuffed and the ones that actually get used will be empty.


Not too much different than it is now, I suppose.


----------



## jenna (Mar 6, 2017)

DoWork said:


> And not fifod. Hello 2017 candy bars in 2020!



Haha!  Not too much different than now, I suppose.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 6, 2017)

jenna said:


> Not too much different than it is now, I suppose.



Nope. But now they have chopped the hours of the people to who push the candy now and keep it spread out. We have had this issue with overnight for years where they "don't have time to check every checklane for need of product" so we had people including myself who fix the problem. Now.. We don't give a shit. And our new DTL has a bone to pick about end cap/check lane fill.. So overnight will skate on it and we will get an earful about how it needs to be on point.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 6, 2017)

Does the grocery rollout own HCDY?


----------



## Meli4Target (Mar 6, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Does the grocery rollout own HCDY?


No they do not. Don't let leadership try to fool you. They tried that at my store. Completely diff departments


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Nope. But now they have chopped the hours of the people to who push the candy now and keep it spread out. We have had this issue with overnight for years where they "don't have time to check every checklane for need of product" so we had people including myself who fix the problem. Now.. We don't give a shit. And our new DTL has a bone to pick about end cap/check lane fill.. So overnight will skate on it and we will get an earful about how it needs to be on point.


At my store the front lanes are responsible for pushing checklane candy.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 7, 2017)

did my first ever inventory last night. found pumpkin pies in a box ..... theyre getting QMOS and put in the break room.

also at my store, we had an extra huddle last friday. why? because the use of certain words is derogatory. 1 such word is twink. right? i find out from my TL that our training ETL over re-acted when he misheard someone saying they thought twinkies were gross 9_9 but then i heard the 1 dude in softlines went to HR after that huddle and complained about this, as thats what he self identfies as. hes been wearing the rainbow target shirt since.

lastly, i got the switch! omg! zelda is amazing! but damn if they dont have plently of ways for you to die instantly.......


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 7, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> did my first ever inventory last night. found pumpkin pies in a box ..... theyre getting QMOS and put in the break room.
> 
> also at my store, we had an extra huddle last friday. why? because the use of certain words is derogatory. 1 such word is twink. right? i find out from my TL that our training ETL over re-acted when he misheard someone saying they thought twinkies were gross 9_9 but then i heard the 1 dude in softlines went to HR after that huddle and complained about this, as thats what he self identfies as. hes been wearing the rainbow target shirt since.
> 
> lastly, i got the switch! omg! zelda is amazing! but damn if they dont have plently of ways for you to die instantly.......


How did you like doing inventory? We were extremely rushed, so we just estimated numbers on a good number of things, and had to fight (just a little) for MyDevices that scanned. Our STL was in, so that helped on that front. We were also fed, which is always amazing. Freshly made food from outside of the store, even!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2017)

my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? " 

I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day. 
Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
Does this make sense. 
Is there somewhere else to check maybe on WB or a way to clear out the order for the next day ?


----------



## Malkiacera (Mar 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...



I don't think there is.....? 

Normally when I'm placing the order for two days out I'm seeing if the item is:

1. Already ordered and on it's way tomorrow
2. Seeing the little number in a red circle next to order showing that it's been ordered in the last few minutes (because god forbid the my device unexpectedly quits or glitches)
3. When you hit order and it tells you "xxx number of cases were ordered earlier today"

I've tried looking under Replenishment workload tool but now that we get Freezer/Dairy on the same truck every other day it's pretty much useless.


----------



## glo (Mar 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...


Store order detail report?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 7, 2017)

Just got yellow for steritech... 2nd time so now our dtl will be walking it in a couple of days again. Thank you Starbucks for the high risk criticals


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Mar 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...



Can't you just look at your order guide? And if you didn't write down your order there (not sure why you wouldnt) just print off a new guide and it'll print the numbers for what you ordered


----------



## Malkiacera (Mar 8, 2017)

Just got the memo we'll have a specific "organic produce section"

Did they not realize there is this nice still fairly new WHOLE FOODS literally like 5 minutes away..... 

*facepalm*


----------



## Fosny (Mar 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...





I have FDC everyday as well and I the only way I know of "checking" previous orders is when doing the order. What I mean is let's say you order Monday and then you are doing the order Tuesday, on Tuesday when you scan strawberries for example the order screen pops out and at the bottom the screen should have "store ordered: 8" which is from Monday's order. So I just check all orderable products and if I believe we need more than what's coming in from Monday's order I just order more if that helps.


----------



## Produceprincess (Mar 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...



Yes! We have a report in WB under food process called "Order Application Guide. It shows everything on planogram that is orderable  by dept: produce, meat, etc.... 

Select guide from the drop down menu and it will print out a guide with scannable barcodes showing everything ordered for the current and previous week. Also how many were ordered, what's coming up on ad, etc. I print one every day. Ours is about 12 pages for produce and 2-3 for meat. Hope this helps!


----------



## Produceprincess (Mar 8, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Just got the memo we'll have a specific "organic produce section"
> 
> Did they not realize there is this nice still fairly new WHOLE FOODS literally like 5 minutes away.....
> 
> *facepalm*


We just got this too, we are a mile away from an all organic specialty chain. Soooooo yeah my food bank is gonna be excited about all the new organic product they will soon be receiving


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 13, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> How did you like doing inventory? We were extremely rushed, so we just estimated numbers on a good number of things, and had to fight (just a little) for MyDevices that scanned. Our STL was in, so that helped on that front. We were also fed, which is always amazing. Freshly made food from outside of the store, even!



it was easy, we got done early. ive done backroom audits so aside from the set up its not much different.



qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...



i was shown, but .... ive found when i doubt my order is when i over order.

trained at another store, my god what a world of difference! ive forgotten what target really is and about! so when we came back ... we explained. get this.... the STL heard us, my and my FTL. the ETLs? ha! they are against it. against what? that the store is a team, the leadership needs to be a source of guidance NOT law enforcement and they, the leadership, need to have 1 voice, not 4. teams need to support each other, not just 1 for all and all for 1. the STL wants to make it brand again. the ETLs well .... its going to be interesting over the next few weeks. that having been said, going from a high volume pfresh(where i trained) to a low volume pfresh (my store) ugh omg ... can i go back to the high volume one? it was beautiful!so much merch! ugh! if only i could transfer!


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 14, 2017)

anyone see the red wire on the organic merch roll out? we get hit mid april.

nd the thing about throwing out our old coupons by the 27th and new ones coming in to be used for meat, produce AND Bakery?! thank god! maybe we'll throw away less bakery now!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 14, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> anyone see the red wire on the organic merch roll out? we get hit mid april.
> 
> nd the thing about throwing out our old coupons by the 27th and new ones coming in to be used for meat, produce AND Bakery?! thank god! maybe we'll throw away less bakery now!


We've had bakery coupons for a while, but they never get used. No one has time to find the product that needs them and stick 'em on.
Someone evidently is selling stolen rolls of the coupons we have now online...


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 14, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> anyone see the red wire on the organic merch roll out? we get hit mid april.
> 
> nd the thing about throwing out our old coupons by the 27th and new ones coming in to be used for meat, produce AND Bakery?! thank god! maybe we'll throw away less bakery now!


So the apple fritters just put coupon on since they have a shelf life of 4 days


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah I've always been able to have bakery coupons. I saw them somewhere and asked my TL at the time to order them because they were Super-only


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 14, 2017)

I've always couponed bakery using the meat and produce coupons.  Better to make some money.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> yes its been that way for about 2 weeks now.  The overnight flow has to push candy.  Some days it gets done and other it sits for 3 days.



Lol it sits for 3 days every single time at my store. Hell, sometimes it sits for 4, 5 days, I've even seen a new McLane shipment come in and the old one hadn't been pushed yet.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 17, 2017)

mclane candy lol who pushes that? XD itll pile up for 2 weeks before they even try to push it!

so, the STL enforced LOD ban on market is going great. they stay AWAY.
its so quiet now, and we only do 1 thing at a time instead of 5!

but more importantly! in fact MOST importantly! it seems like if FTL works the weekend i wont! meaning .... i get weekends! zomg!


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 18, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> mclane candy lol who pushes that? XD itll pile up for 2 weeks before they even try to push it!
> 
> so, the STL enforced LOD ban on market is going great. they stay AWAY.
> its so quiet now, and we only do 1 thing at a time instead of 5!
> ...


You're actually getting left alone? My STL is the first one to pull my team.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 18, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> my fellow PA's I have a question:::  "Is there a way to check the pfresh order?? "
> 
> I could check it on ordered items when we got a truck every other day.
> Now that we get a truck every day  the my device under order,, lists the items coming in the next day and not what i just ordered for 2 days out.
> ...



Yes its on workbench...Its on the same page that has HQ promotions, and the truck information that then links to what was cut and what is coming in on the truck.....There like 15 links on the page and one of them is for ordering

Cant remember what it is under though..like DSD something maybe..id have to check when I go in tommorow

I think it is store order detail report or something like that....It has dropdowns...the section you are ordering (produce, meat, starbucks), and the day it was ordered.

But remember just because you ordered it doesnt mean it will actually come in.  You still need to check what was CUT from the truck that is coming in or has been received allready


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 18, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> You're actually getting left alone? My STL is the first one to pull my team.



yes. LOD's do not bother us. however i spoke to soon lol my TL spent 45 min in the STL office explaining how the leadership isnt brand, and how market TMs can finish their work when they are supporting the rest of the store.  they also explained, within 30 min, we the market TMs get 3 ETLs giving very different directions, then 2 TLs giving yet 2 more directions. the STL thought that was strange, and spoke to the leadership.

and when i say spoke to soon ....
today, my TL had off. its their weekend off. the flow TL felt he was in charge of market.
...
OVER MY DEAD BODY HE WAS!
he tried to redirect the team from doing the dry auto fills. i told him no they need to be done first, then we will do the residual push from yesterday, until the FDC truck comes. we couldnt finish our push from friday as, due to snow, we have friday and saturday FDC orders. which sucked. i told Flow TL i had a plan in place. then they tried the "ETL orders were ...."
FUCK THAT!
i had even intention of speaking with the ETL/LOD about my game plan for the day. flows autos werent even done being pulled and they had time to worry about market. as soon as he got smart with me, i asked if they were the market TL, they immediately asked me if i was. i said, "when my TL isnt present yes, i am in charge of market." apparently this was new knowledge to them XD, but then said, what plan, and threw in my face we had backstock from yesterday and a pallet of freezer push, which was being worked on.
there was an attempt to try corner me in the office, Flow TLs topic was respect, which they have no business to talk about since they can NOT tell the difference between respect, like, or ass kissing. i called the LOD
...
LOD said, "we failed midoninger, because we didnt take partnership with them before giving directions." Flow TL tried to press that they were a TL and that what they and the ETL/LOD said was final. LOD said no, and then i brought up how when i said i had a plan in play, Flow TL immediately threw my short comings into my face. LOD looked dead at them and said that was wrong. FLOW TL looked sooooo defeated. but their stubborn ass wouldnt stop. i was in the office for TWO HOURS and finally! when it was done! the punk stayed away from me for the rest of the day.

and just when i thought i could finally get to the push .... BACK IN THE OFFICE AGAIN! this time the LOD wanted to reassure me and speak to me about "partnership". another 45 min .....

ugh!

SERENITY NOW!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Tell the lod to help you push & discuss the partnership deal.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 19, 2017)

I've resolved a lot of conflicts while pushing. I think the push lets everyone have more time to formulate q and a.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 19, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Tell the lod to help you push & discuss the partnership deal.


 Walk and talk,  nobody got time to spend hours statusing in market...


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 19, 2017)

well, the ETL in this case doesnt like to talk on the floor as thats how rumors spread.

today Flow TL stayed away from me. <^> them., and it must have irked them that we came clean.
although i found our backstock out on the sales floor hidden away at the back of an aisle. i cant prove anything but  i cant help but wonder.... i mean dude gets in @5:30 (or earlier) so whos to say what he does during that time. though its funny how were a 6am store, yet somehow the autos dropped before 6am and 4 batches were already pulled.... each over 30 min long. and the ETL-LOG told Flow TL to not being coming earlier ... but thats none of my business!


----------



## glo (Mar 20, 2017)

To any other Food TLs here:

How's the cafe takeover going for you guys? I'm still struggling to find time to give any meaningful attention to it as hours are down everywhere and I'm forced to work as an opening PA twice a week.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 20, 2017)

glo said:


> To any other Food TLs here:
> 
> How's the cafe takeover going for you guys? I'm still struggling to find time to give any meaningful attention to it as hours are down everywhere and I'm forced to work as an opening PA twice a week.



while im not a TL
my TL is scheduled 4 days market and 1 day cafe/sbux. and yes they are having issues making meaningful time for that team. however part of the issue too there is those cafe/sbux TM are very needy and my TL would run those ships. now they have to lead themselves, and they get overwhelmed. this is not a fault of my TL they werent their hires. to my TLs credit anyone else would have phased them out by now but they try to make them work to their best strengths and its working for the most part. however since your the TL of 2-3 work centers. if market is going fine, just says, "hey guys im gong to help work with cafe for a bit walkie if you need me." then role out.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 20, 2017)

glo said:


> To any other Food TLs here:
> 
> How's the cafe takeover going for you guys? I'm still struggling to find time to give any meaningful attention to it as hours are down everywhere and I'm forced to work as an opening PA twice a week.


I can already see I have one person who is pretty good, but needs some work, and two people who need drastic improvements or they'll be performanced out. I have similar issues with spreading out my time between work centers. It's a little easier when I have an LOD shift cause I have to go around to each department anyways, but on other days I can only stop to poke around for a few minutes. I haven't finished my FA training yet, but I'm planning on working with the team in giving the place a good scrubbing. I'm not having any dedicated shifts in FA, and only one a week in Sbux so this has all definitely been my store's usual trial by fire. No one else in the store knows FA stuff so they've been getting away with it a lot.

Are you going to be getting a FSA?


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anyone else have a comically large avocado display? We got rid of the bowl shaped one and now have a huge NCAA two-tiered one, which can hold more avocados than we'd sell in 2 months.


----------



## glo (Mar 20, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I can already see I have one person who is pretty good, but needs some work, and two people who need drastic improvements or they'll be performanced out. I have similar issues with spreading out my time between work centers. It's a little easier when I have an LOD shift cause I have to go around to each department anyways, but on other days I can only stop to poke around for a few minutes. I haven't finished my FA training yet, but I'm planning on working with the team in giving the place a good scrubbing. I'm not having any dedicated shifts in FA, and only one a week in Sbux so this has all definitely been my store's usual trial by fire. No one else in the store knows FA stuff so they've been getting away with it a lot.
> 
> Are you going to be getting a FSA?


Yeah I haven't had time to sit down and knock out the training, but I do know most of the basics. I don't think we're allocated a FSA unfortunately and I really only have one FA TM. The rest that work there are cashiers that I've had to steal while we try to get TMs hired. We're a hard to hire store with something like 12 openings. Our FA is going away later in the year and a Sbux is going in its place.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2017)

New market TL wants to keep the dry room empty. He said the white meat shelf liner and the black shelf matting needs to be in the fixture room.

I feel bad for my market team because I tossed it up in the fixture room steel.

Are you guys getting this nonsense about "non-food can't be in the dry room"?

Like that's stuff for cleaning and hygeine, that's the shit that *should* be in the dry room.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> New market TL wants to keep the dry room empty. He said the white meat shelf liner and the black shelf matting needs to be in the fixture room.
> 
> I feel bad for my market team because I tossed it up in the fixture room steel.
> 
> ...


 We've always hoarded market specific items above the ambient room potatoes.  If they try to shove that crap in the fixture room it might just walk out the compactor door... it always has before.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2017)

signingminion said:


> We've always hoarded market specwific items above the ambient room potatoes.  If they try to shove that crap in the fixture room it might just walk out the compactor door... it always has before.



It's up in the steel in the back of the fixture room so it's a little bit of a challenge to get to. And I'm not helping with it; if they want it, they can get it down.



fx0007 said:


> Hope they come to my store and get these tl's to stop dropping carts of random stuff every day. It's not just fixtures, loads of product/clearance just ends up there because it's the only area with space after I clear it out



On the list of things that would not fly at my store...

We have containers out back and I need to get the FIVE fucking empty clothing racks out there. Fuckin' ridiculous.



BigEyedPhish said:


> These are rare these days, when I get them it makes me overly joyous.
> 
> On the opposite end I have asked my STL if he would bail be out of jail before for stealing Display's we couldn't get for some reason from Walmart.



Weird. I researched them on the 10th and they came in on the 18th. IDK.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> New market TL wants to keep the dry room empty. He said the white meat shelf liner and the black shelf matting needs to be in the fixture room.
> 
> I feel bad for my market team because I tossed it up in the fixture room steel.
> 
> ...


We have a separate shelving rack in ours that's not touching any of the racks w/ food.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> We have a separate shelving rack in ours that's not touching any of the racks w/ food.



That's how ours was set up


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes we use 2 4ft sections that's 8 shelves for storing freezer shelves,  pushers, produce bags and meat diapers black matting. 
As we have little to no food in their mostly bananas, single onions, a few boxes of tomatoes they all fit on 3 shelves in 1 4ft section on the back wall.


----------



## glo (Mar 21, 2017)

So I scheduled myself early this morning to make sure my c&s team is doing alright, to change out the meat pads, and to do some cleaning...... and two of my 4 c&s workers don't show. Grrreeeeeaaaaat. And both want to apparently be on my food team.... NOPE!!


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 21, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Does anyone else have a comically large avocado display? We got rid of the bowl shaped one and now have a huge NCAA two-tiered one, which can hold more avocados than we'd sell in 2 months.



we got rid of that bowl, and got this small square shipper that holds only a few cases of them. thank god, that bowl was a nightmare.

i just love when i leave something for the team to push and come in after my day off and its still there.

yeah for the Food TLs with FA and SBUX, my TL has me and a assistant for FA/SBUX and were lower volume. so if we do and youre high volume id make the case you need the extra eyes and ears and have that person to help convey your ideals and messages and drive the team in your place.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> i just love when i leave something for the team to push and come in after my day off and its still there.


same here i put an x or (my special mark) on a box that i know needs pushed,
 sometimes put it on the pull cart before I leave, the next day it's STO'd in a location WTF


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 23, 2017)

omg you have a special mark too?! XD

first im told no bakery came in. as for whatever reason my team has some grudge against bakery push. then, when i backstock the freezer, as they are little bitches when it comes to the cold, i find ALL the bakery push that came in as its product NOT monarched. so i put it all on a metrorack and when i left last sunday said that it was the 1pm CAF. they didnt push it. it didnt get pushed until wednesday. then i did research in the bakery section, i go into the back and do my pull ... WTF? i found shit i needed unlocated in the case locations.
upon finding this, i could practically feel the venom glistening on my fangs ....

im dreading more and more as we get closer to april. the pallets of eggs .....


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 23, 2017)

Why would my district make our Grocery Rollout Training day right after inventory...? I can't wait to drive 4hrs at 4 in the morning with the two worst ETLs when I leave the store at 11 the night before.


----------



## glo (Mar 23, 2017)

Inventory is specific to your store and the training is set up by your group. Maybe it's the least disruptive day for all 50 or so stores in your group.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Why would my district make our Grocery Rollout Training day right after inventory...? I can't wait to drive 4hrs at 4 in the morning with the two worst ETLs when I leave the store at 11 the night before.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 23, 2017)

U boats showed up Monday... receiver tried to pawn them off onto me.... lol nope. Thinking I need to sneak in the organic produce training quiz though.  Gotta keep my skills on point.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 23, 2017)

Was told today that we are getting a "Market Team" of 18 people.

Fuck You Target, A year ago it was just me, and a Lazy Bus Thrower. 

Luckily I was born with the strength to catch buses, but it weighs on you.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 23, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Was told today that we are getting a "Market Team" of 18 people.
> 
> Fuck You Target, A year ago it was just me, and a Lazy Bus Thrower.
> 
> Luckily I was born with the strength to catch buses, but it weighs on you.


We can't keep two PAs plus the ctl and some purple for c&s. No way will they find a team for this rollout... it's gonna be a bigger shit show than it is now.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 24, 2017)

signingminion said:


> U boats showed up Monday... receiver tried to pawn them off onto me.... lol nope. Thinking I need to sneak in the organic produce training quiz though.  Gotta keep my skills on point.



If he did this you can bet your ass a few of them will become my own personal Signing Mules.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 24, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Was told today that we are getting a "Market Team" of 18 people.
> 
> Fuck You Target, A year ago it was just me, and a Lazy Bus Thrower.
> 
> Luckily I was born with the strength to catch buses, but it weighs on you.



i know how you feel. suddenly the least important thing will become important, and you wont be able to help feel bitter about how suddenly everyone wants to help.



signingminion said:


> We can't keep two PAs plus the ctl and some purple for c&s. No way will they find a team for this rollout... it's gonna be a bigger shit show than it is now.



purple?
yeah our team of 10 has dropped down to maybe 5? and we just got new people and as predicted, the hours dropped to have the extra help. on top of payroll crunch period.
im semi glad i got FA as now im set to not have fewer hours, but UGH! some of the guys on my team when from 32~35 1 week to 14 the next. so it sucks ... for them lol

im not trying to bash my TL but its their first solo weekend. i saw the schedule. its the Z team for sure..... but at least Flow TL doesnt work this weekend.

ALSO the uboats belong to market! no one shall claim them!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 24, 2017)

The Ironic thing is my store has taken my Signing Hours away from me to fuel hours for the new Market team...

Yet the new Market TL, and PA's come to me daily for advice.

I need a new job.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 25, 2017)

glo said:


> Inventory is specific to your store and the training is set up by your group. Maybe it's the least disruptive day for all 50 or so stores in your group.


That makes sense. I was told it would only be ~8-10 stores at our training, but who knows.  My store is hours away from other stores so it will be nice to meet other leads.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 25, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> The Ironic thing is my store has taken my Signing Hours away from me to fuel hours for the new Market team...
> 
> Yet the new Market TL, and PA's come to me daily for advice.
> 
> I need a new job.


Fuck that.  We're hiring for pog... do you like snow?  

They announced it at huddle with "so if you want to join the new team talk to me".  Yeah right,  still not allowed to talk to that team of the ctl can help it.  Or volunteer for freshness Friday.  Even with just losing another pa to guaranteed hours and better pay... its like they don't want help figuring out what's gong wrong.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Fuck that.  We're hiring for pog... do you like snow?
> 
> They announced it at huddle with "so if you want to join the new team talk to me".  Yeah right,  still not allowed to talk to that team of the ctl can help it.  Or volunteer for freshness Friday.  Even with just losing another pa to guaranteed hours and better pay... its like they don't want help figuring out what's gong wrong.


Wait you, the former PA, aren't allowed to talk to the CTL?


----------



## signingminion (Mar 25, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> Wait you, the former PA, aren't allowed to talk to the CTL?


 I'm not allowed to talk to her team,  especially about market.  She doesn't talk to me unless she has to our wants something.  She was only our ctl for a couple months before I was forced to signing... found out after I left it was obviously her that wanted me out.  Some people can't handle knowing their tm should be ctl instead... it's not like I asked other tm to say that... lol.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 25, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> The Ironic thing is my store has taken my Signing Hours away from me to fuel hours for the new Market team...
> 
> Yet the new Market TL, and PA's come to me daily for advice.
> 
> I need a new job.



sadly to be brand, you must help them in the spirit of team work and :blarg: sorry its hard to spout that much BS without regurgitating a bit.



signingminion said:


> Fuck that.  We're hiring for pog... do you like snow?
> 
> They announced it at huddle with "so if you want to join the new team talk to me".  Yeah right,  still not allowed to talk to that team of the ctl can help it.  Or volunteer for freshness Friday.  Even with just losing another pa to guaranteed hours and better pay... its like they don't want help figuring out what's gong wrong.



they told you straight up to not speak with the team? ... 



Produce Queen said:


> Wait you, the former PA, aren't allowed to talk to the CTL?





signingminion said:


> I'm not allowed to talk to her team,  especially about market.  She doesn't talk to me unless she has to our wants something.  She was only our ctl for a couple months before I was forced to signing... found out after I left it was obviously her that wanted me out.  Some people can't handle knowing their tm should be ctl instead... it's not like I asked other tm to say that... lol.



none of that sounds brand? who decided this? in fact, that almost like alienating you from TMs by the leadership which especially ISNT brand. its petty and out and out disrespectful. especially if it put a strain on any friendships you had.
...
lol sounds like shit theyd pull at my store


----------



## signingminion (Mar 27, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> sadly to be brand, you must help them in the spirit of team work and :blarg: sorry its hard to spout that much BS without regurgitating a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup,  she legit said "of target the team ask me questions" and I told her then maybe she should find a way for the team to feel like they could or that she'd have the answers.. but it was still my team and I wasn't abandoning them.  Since it wasn't supposed to be about me not knowing my job.... just a lateral move.  She's a bitch and clearly moved me out to get the team's respect... hasn't really worked.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 27, 2017)

Still waiting for this new market rollout at my store.  The Starbucks TL said they are doing training for Market stuff and should be doing Market soon after BUT...I literally havent heard ANYTHING else about it or any new process or when it is officially going to happen.  Dont really care what changes are made as long as I start getting more hours


----------



## glo (Mar 27, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> Still waiting for this new market rollout at my store.  The Starbucks TL said they are doing training for Market stuff and should be doing Market soon after BUT...I literally havent heard ANYTHING else about it or any new process or when it is officially going to happen.  Dont really care what changes are made as long as I start getting more hours


Rollout meeting for my group is next week. It's up to your Rollout captain as to how quickly things are implemented. We've already kinda started scheduling people as if we've started the whole thing.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 28, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Yup,  she legit said "of target the team ask me questions" and I told her then maybe she should find a way for the team to feel like they could or that she'd have the answers.. but it was still my team and I wasn't abandoning them.  Since it wasn't supposed to be about me not knowing my job.... just a lateral move.  She's a bitch and clearly moved me out to get the team's respect... hasn't really worked.



This is funny, in my shoes, the CTL is our former Signing TM, while I was a PA. Even they recognize that "we pretty much swapped jobs". And comes to me for questions  (as well as his PA's) first before our Former CTL who still works at our store after stepping down.

Not going to lie I am glaring at this Market Rollout with glaringly jealous eyes, and it is starting to fuel an even deeper hate than I have already, of this place. 

I'm about to store all the pushers in the Ambient room that I created and still looks the same.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 28, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Fuck that.  We're hiring for pog... do you like snow?
> 
> They announced it at huddle with "so if you want to join the new team talk to me".  Yeah right,  still not allowed to talk to that team of the ctl can help it.  Or volunteer for freshness Friday.  Even with just losing another pa to guaranteed hours and better pay... its like they don't want help figuring out what's gong wrong.



Just saw this...

Do I like snow?

I walked to work in 40" of snow a week (and a half) ago, then walked back up hill with a 6 pack of 16oz beer afterwards. I can learn to deal


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 28, 2017)

my poor TL! we got 8 pallets of FDC and 3 of their 4 openers called out sick! this was during my weekend off so ...
WOW! it took the team 3 days to do the push and then around 3pm they on monday, just as there was a glimmer of hope ... ETL SF comes over explaining they shot all the holes in market, and dropped the batches. and suddenly that glimmer of hope was destroyed! out came 5 3 tiers over flowing with merch! my TL played it cool, but told me when i saw them today, "im telling the STL about that BULLSHIT. were barely getting by  and then were drowned with more work because ETL SF cant communicate? no! "

so remember! it could be worse! you could be at my store!


----------



## Fosny (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey guys!! Would any of you guys know the SAP order number for the black rubber on the produce islands and the SAP order number for the plastic mats that are on the milk racks?


----------



## glo (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't have the numbers off hand, but if you go on WB and search fixture guide one of the top results is a 20+ PDF with numbers for fixtures all across the store and I'm pretty sure I've seen the rubber pads on there.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2017)

Fyi just in case you haven't seen this yet.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 30, 2017)

EASTER IS COMING.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2017)

HERE COME THE EGGS


----------



## Produceprincess (Mar 30, 2017)

qmos


qmosqueen said:


> Fyi just in case you haven't seen this yet.




what is this called and where can I find t?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2017)

Produceprincess said:


> qmos
> 
> what is this called and where can I find t?


Search for mp or eggs. It looks like grocery drives sales alert on workbench.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 30, 2017)

Deviled eggs and ham salad! Yum yum


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 30, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Fyi just in case you haven't seen this yet.



DRIVE SALES

- Eggs will have a 8.5% Sales lift
- To reach these sales and stay instock, we will be sending 85.% more Eggs...
- No, that Decimal point was just an errant finger and not a typo, disregard if you thought I meant 8.5%, this is not accurate
- HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2017)

It's on workbench search for eggs or Easter


----------



## signingminion (Mar 30, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> It's on workbench search for eggs or Easter


 Also attached to the end of the last merch update.


----------



## Midoninger (Mar 30, 2017)

the 1 good thing about market team is that i dont have to deal with ETL LOG all that often. ive forgotten how much negativity and discouraging dialogue comes from their pie hole, the fatty pie that they be.
...
got shit from ETL LOG because i said POG was doing markets POGs this week. my TL told me we had three and had partnered with POG TL and they were taking 20 hrs from us so they could do out planners. ETL LOG lost their shit and said that was impossible. got an attitude with me about like i had anything to do with it. asked them to not shoot the messenger, but apparently im the receiver of the message?
the DTL is coming tomorrow.
ETL LOG pissed me off.
the focus of the visit is Market.




lets see if i forget by tomorrow, or if i remember to unleash some fresh hell upon ETL LOG.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 1, 2017)

so has anyone gotten a planner for the easter doors yet?

and do food assistants get emails and do mysupport?


----------



## signingminion (Apr 1, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so has anyone gotten a planner for the easter doors yet?
> 
> and do food assistants get emails and do mysupport?


Every tm can mysupport.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 1, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Every tm can mysupport.




And every TM can wait till the cows come home (or don't) for a reply.
And then when you get a reply it is often useless or at least that was my experience YRMV.
I found the only way to get useful results was to have an ETL who knew how to use it, because if you use the wrong category of question, etc., you are screwed, come across a bit pissed off.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 1, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Every tm can mysupport.


I'm not allowed to mysupport flexible fulfillment issues anymore. They literally removed all options so now if I go to submit a mysupport and select flexible fulfillment, I just get a message that says to call the CSC for any and all issues.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 2, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I'm not allowed to mysupport flexible fulfillment issues anymore. They literally removed all options so now if I go to submit a mysupport and select flexible fulfillment, I just get a message that says to call the CSC for any and all issues.


 I've definitely noticed a move towards calling more for problems instead of mysupport,  not sure if its too help communicate better or utilize the teams better.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 2, 2017)

signingminion said:


> I've definitely noticed a move towards calling more for problems instead of mysupport,  not sure if its too help communicate better or utilize the teams better.


I'd be all for it if they made it easier to report problems over the phone. I seriously don't have time to stand around and try to explain my problem to someone who is just looking through a manual for answers, while we can both barely understand each other's accents. So now I just don't report any problems.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 2, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Every tm can mysupport.



TMs use mysupport? that would require the ETL and TLs to empower them to do so! which ... would require them to support the TMs who they tell to own their work centers and support them instead of turn on them for doing what they were told they should do if they want to advance. but enough blasphemous talk ....

yeah i want to myspport several drinks that come in. because they come in too much, and also, when i order say ... 5 yellow bananas and 5 green bananas .... i get nothing but green/yellow or ALL green. whats more they turn grayish after a day or so.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> TMs use mysupport? that would require the ETL and TLs to empower them to do so! which ... would require them to support the TMs who they tell to own their work centers and support them instead of turn on them for doing what they were told they should do if they want to advance. but enough blasphemous talk ....
> 
> yeah i want to myspport several drinks that come in. because they come in too much, and also, when i order say ... 5 yellow bananas and 5 green bananas .... i get nothing but green/yellow or ALL green. wh1 ats more they turn grayish after a day or so.


My bananas suck and they come In smashed start to rip and always only last 1 day
I Qmos more than I sell
I can only order by the 3 lb bunch which means they come in yellow to brown.  Spots start appearing within 1 hour of putting them out


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 2, 2017)

They turn grey because they got too cold at some point. Never supposed to go below 55 degrees. What's their temp when they come off the truck? What's the temp of the ambient room where you're supposed to keep them?


----------



## glo (Apr 2, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> They turn grey because they got too cold at some point. Never supposed to go below 55 degrees. What's their temp when they come off the truck? What's the temp of the ambient room where you're supposed to keep them?


They don't get temped off the truck anymore.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahaha! Well since the FDC I used to deal with (Ohio) could never solve their temp problem I guess that's the solution they came up with.  C&S never had that issue. 
And Target wants to get serious about the grocery business.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 2, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> They turn grey because they got too cold at some point. Never supposed to go below 55 degrees. What's their temp when they come off the truck? What's the temp of the ambient room where you're supposed to keep them?





glo said:


> They don't get temped off the truck anymore.



we still temp our trucks. BUT they dont put a blanket on the bananas, so the cooler pallets tempt on average of 39 degrees, just below the high i might add, and the bananas have like 3 plastic bags over the pallet. 2 over the bananas and 1 to cover the stuff on the bananas (avacados potatoes pineapples. the tomatoes are NEVER on the banana pallet, they are on the colder produce pallet. 9_9)

as far as the ambient room, not sure, but i can say this, cold air blows on them on the sales floor. i can feel the cold draft hitting the bunker when im packing it.


----------



## glo (Apr 2, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> we still temp our trucks. BUT they dont put a blanket on the bananas, so the cooler pallets tempt on average of 39 degrees, just below the high i might add, and the bananas have like 3 plastic bags over the pallet. 2 over the bananas and 1 to cover the stuff on the bananas (avacados potatoes pineapples. the tomatoes are NEVER on the banana pallet, they are on the colder produce pallet. 9_9)
> 
> as far as the ambient room, not sure, but i can say this, cold air blows on them on the sales floor. i can feel the cold draft hitting the bunker when im packing it.


I think it's not required company-wide anymore. Should have been a redwire to your store about a month ago.


----------



## RedCard23 (Apr 2, 2017)

Im doing my first Food inventory in market. I've done Starbucks/Food Ave. What should I expect? what gets counted?


----------



## Fosny (Apr 2, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> Im doing my first Food inventory in market. I've done Starbucks/Food Ave. What should I expect? what gets counted?




All you the info on counts are on TINV application via workbench. TINV will tell you what to count and what you are missing, play around with the app until the counts go green


----------



## RedCard23 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fosny said:


> All you the info on counts are on TINV application via workbench. TINV will tell you what to count and what you are missing, play around with the app until the counts go green



Thank you! I tried looking it up on TINV and it said its only available for Food Service? Where can I find the consumables portion?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2017)

Basically it's all ambient room produce cooler fresh meat.  Deli items and bakery and frozen meat , turkeys , turkey breast.
If you scan an item under tinv it will tell you if not on inventory.
I use tinv on pda it goes faster than  the mydevice and the pda works in the coolers freezer.
Search for tinv application select your store number then should be list of dates. 
Use the application once done counting make sure you are green    This is easy when you check all the missing items and hit submit.

Search for tinv tags. These are the section numbers you will need to type in to do inventory.

At my store I can start backroom at 8 pm and get it done by myself all freezer ambient meat produce deli by 9:15 take lunch till 9:45. 
I can start salesfloor at 10 pm even though we don't close till 11 pm.  Have the closing pa zone and cull good in pfresh valley. They can help count the salesfloor until they go home.
Don't forget any bolthouse/ naked juice that maybe in the check lane coolers and bakery at check lanes.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 4, 2017)

glo said:


> I think it's not required company-wide anymore. Should have been a redwire to your store about a month ago.



it was, but it doesnt make it any less stupid.

had a TRIPLE visit today!
DTL, group leader, AND head of AP!

apparently, just saying hello and asking the guest isnt enough anymore. no, we must also now be salesmen driving the guests to make purchases all while zoning, pushing, culling, pulling CAFs, and getting reshop done!

while typing this comment something occurring to me, and ill post this instead. i think the higher ups at target were all fans of those musical GAP commercials from the late 90s. and as such, envision us in the stores working that way. thats gotta be it. because there is no other explination for these ideas they have.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 5, 2017)

hey how do i ....
bring up the vendor score card?
get global out of stocks?

ALSO! food TLs!
remember! food ave and Sbux Tms ARE TMs! so if you need extra hands in grocery see who wants hours for cross training. My TL realized this and makes use of their Sbux team. some only get about 20~ hours but working dry market gets them closer to 30 or so.
but my TL makes hours when there is none and bends the rules. as such my TL is loved by all!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2017)

Log under food & search for options.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 6, 2017)

i love how on the new coupons is specific.
meat
beef
poultry
pork
and you have a precise guideline to follow. too bad we didnt get the right coupons to follow it! and were NOT allowed to TPC unless corp says we can. lovely.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2017)

Flowers, Eggs and Hams ... oh my .... Easter is upon us.

I wish all my fellow PAs best of luck in the next week !!

As usual 2 full pallets of the 1 dozen Eggs.
About 60 boxes of HAMS ... damn I wish the Smithfield Hams came in weighed !!!!


Those damn Orchids 24.99 to 16.99, Easter Lillys 7.99 and Tuplis 6.99, will be the death of me 2 pallets well over 100 flowers, WTF !!
I have them all over the front end on top of the drink coolers at the check lanes approved by my STL . I couldn't find any shipper that was suppose to be sent ??


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Apr 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Flowers, Eggs and Hams ... oh my .... Easter is upon us.
> 
> I wish all my fellow PAs best of luck in the next week !!
> 
> ...



You can merchandise the orchids/lilys ontop of the orchid boxes.

Been selling Orchids like hot cakes. Anyone get cherries yet? Got a planogram recently and still not orderable.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2017)

No cherries they have been on Plano for 30 days now.  I try to order them when I remember but still not orderable.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 8, 2017)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> You can merchandise the orchids/lilys ontop of the orchid boxes.
> 
> Been selling Orchids like hot cakes. Anyone get cherries yet? Got a planogram recently and still not orderable.


Our flowers are sitting on the ground near one of the exits. It looks so terrible!


----------



## redcounts (Apr 8, 2017)

I over heard my ETL tell out produce assistant guy that hes no longer produce assistant because they do not offer that position anymore is this true? He was kinda upset that his pay got decreased too


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 8, 2017)

redcounts said:


> I over heard my ETL tell out produce assistant guy that hes no longer produce assistant because they do not offer that position anymore is this true? He was kinda upset that his pay got decreased too


It still exists but it's called Food Assistant as of this year.


----------



## redcounts (Apr 8, 2017)

is there a difference food assistant/produce assistant?
i also don't think its right to decrease a employees pay, what is your opinion on this?
I mean I guess any job can change your pay at any time but i still dont think thats fair. if your told you get paid this amount they should stick with that pay.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 8, 2017)

We have a trend run right as you come thru the doors. All Easter now with last section flowers. Those blue orchids are stunning!


----------



## glo (Apr 8, 2017)

All PAs shifted to Food Assistants. Food Assistant role was never clearly defined though.


----------



## redcounts (Apr 8, 2017)

Im actually friends with this guy and he said they told him theres no more PA/food assistant position anymore and now hes market team member.Did the managers lie to him?I hear they are changing up alot of positions...no more brand TMS either.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 8, 2017)

glo said:


> All PAs shifted to Food Assistants. Food Assistant role was never clearly defined though.


Perishable Assistant/Food Assistant are used interchangeably at my store.


----------



## glo (Apr 8, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Perishable Assistant/Food Assistant are used interchangeably at my store.


Perishable Assistant no longer exists officially. I still call them that, but they're officially Food Assistants on paper.

@redcounts : The position still exists. Your store headcount should show that. Store Reports -> Financials -> FY2017 Store Headcounts... or something similar on Workbench. 
I do think that the new food team member role makes a quarter more than PA, iirc.


----------



## redcounts (Apr 8, 2017)

food assistant now, but deceased pay?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2017)

redcounts said:


> food assistant now, but deceased pay?


Wtf for all the responsibility that we have to do. and we do more than a food TM.


----------



## glo (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't think paygrade changed at all. It sounds like your leadership doesn't know what's going on or just straight up demoted him.


----------



## glo (Apr 8, 2017)

Or I guess I could not know what's going on, that's a possibility.


----------



## redcounts (Apr 8, 2017)

sounds like they did demote the guy 
what happened to hr btw? I heard theres no more HR anymore?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2017)

redcounts said:


> sounds like they did demote the guy
> what happened to hr btw? I heard theres no more HR anymore?


Then who's gonna clean the break room or open lockers when we forget the codes.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Flowers, Eggs and Hams ... oh my .... Easter is upon us.
> 
> I wish all my fellow PAs best of luck in the next week !!
> 
> ...





ElectronicsFastService said:


> You can merchandise the orchids/lilys ontop of the orchid boxes.
> 
> Been selling Orchids like hot cakes. Anyone get cherries yet? Got a planogram recently and still not orderable.



at our store we gice them to checklanes and call it a day. they put them on the coolers but also on the 1 side of the jewelry boat.



qmosqueen said:


> No cherries they have been on Plano for 30 days now.  I try to order them when I remember but still not orderable.



yeah i saw that and laughed. cherries arent in season until like june? when the kids are getting out of school that when they start coming in.



qmosqueen said:


> Then who's gonna clean the break room or open lockers when we forget the codes.



PMT can do that with a crowbar. then wait 12 for the lock to unlock itself!
as far as the break room goes, just put this sign in there:
"YOUR MOTHER DOESNT WORK HERE,
IF YOU MAKE A MESS ....
*CLEAN IT UP!*"


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> We have a trend run right as you come thru the doors. All Easter now with last section flowers. Those blue orchids are stunning!



Bought some today!


----------



## Bosch (Apr 9, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> at our store we gice them to checklanes and call it a day. they put them on the coolers but also on the 1 side of the jewelry boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously a crowbar? We just use a large screw driver and if you push the throw in the back of the lock once you get it open you can use it again. No waiting. This works with the version of the lockers we have, so I would try a dry run and see if it pops back open on your version. Before locking your stuff in it.  

I just wish assholes would learn what locker they put their crap into. I am sick of these morons trying every single locker until they find or don't find the one they left their shit in..

and some of the people we have will not clean up after themselves - they refuse cause their momma didn't raise their little bratty asses right.. I get sick of helping the HR ladies clean up after these pigs. They drip coffee or soda on the tables, leave their plates of half eaten or finished food on the tables. Refuse to split their recycling for the bins. So its all trash. And never do they ever take their fucking dead k-cups out of the machine.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2017)

My turkey breasts are all 99 cents per pound I weighed them myself

This one must be at your store


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2017)

Food Recall ... thought you all might like this story

Salad mix recalled after bat was found inside container











yummy yummy don't eat salads people !!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 10, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Food Recall ... thought you all might like this story
> 
> Salad mix recalled after bat was found inside container
> 
> ...


My nightmare.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 11, 2017)

My real question after looking at that turkey meme where is the barcode ??
Was the price so high that it couldn't print a barcode


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 11, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Seriously a crowbar? We just use a large screw driver and if you push the throw in the back of the lock once you get it open you can use it again. No waiting. This works with the version of the lockers we have, so I would try a dry run and see if it pops back open on your version. Before locking your stuff in it.
> 
> I just wish assholes would learn what locker they put their crap into. I am sick of these morons trying every single locker until they find or don't find the one they left their shit in..
> 
> and some of the people we have will not clean up after themselves - they refuse cause their momma didn't raise their little bratty asses right.. I get sick of helping the HR ladies clean up after these pigs. They drip coffee or soda on the tables, leave their plates of half eaten or finished food on the tables. Refuse to split their recycling for the bins. So its all trash. And never do they ever take their fucking dead k-cups out of the machine.



oh damn they got you guys a k-cup machine?! #mustbenice

anyone having issues ordering or rather getting hams?

while im glad i didnt get 2 pallets of eggs this year im having trouble keeping them instock. but hey at least theyre selling. theyre 50c a carton. woo woo!


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 11, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> oh damn they got you guys a k-cup machine?! #mustbenice
> 
> anyone having issues ordering or rather getting hams?
> 
> while im glad i didnt get 2 pallets of eggs this year im having trouble keeping them instock. but hey at least theyre selling. theyre 50c a carton. woo woo!


i have 3 pallets of eggs left.  We had 4 pallets total. 
we are selling about 20 - 25 cartons per day about 1/2 a pallet.

As for hams i stocked up 2 weeks ago and still have 8 boxes of Archer farms and about 10 boxes of smithfield.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 12, 2017)

We never received the Smithfield, despite them being on planogram.  AF Hams went discontinued and would not let me order more.  For some reason, corporate chose not to sell the Turkey Breasts at our location.  I My Supported it, but they said we would not be carrying them.  Not sure why, since they sold like crazy at my previous store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> We never received the Smithfield, despite them being on planogram.  AF Hams went discontinued and would not let me order more.  For some reason, corporate chose not to sell the Turkey Breasts at our location.  I My Supported it, but they said we would not be carrying them.  Not sure why, since they sold like crazy at my previous store.


Count your lucky stars I had to weigh all the Smithfield hams and also had to weigh the turkey breast day 99 cents per pound

I've been selling the turkey breast like crazy about 10 to 15 per day 
All the hams are selling well too


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Apr 12, 2017)

Got more eggs in today. 3 pallets worth. Spent most of the day trying to decide if i should TPC them lower...

Also got a box of the smithfield hams and didnt even know that we carried them...





qmosqueen said:


> i have 3 pallets of eggs left.  We had 4 pallets total.
> we are selling about 20 - 25 cartons per day about 1/2 a pallet.
> 
> As for hams i stocked up 2 weeks ago and still have 8 boxes of Archer farms and about 10 boxes of smithfield.



Same. Stocked up on the AF Hams and been putting them out.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 12, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> i have 3 pallets of eggs left.  We had 4 pallets total.
> we are selling about 20 - 25 cartons per day about 1/2 a pallet.
> 
> As for hams i stocked up 2 weeks ago and still have 8 boxes of Archer farms and about 10 boxes of smithfield.



were almost OUT of eggs when i walked out today, im glad they didnt send us 2 pallets again, but even so! this is TOO little. we wont have ANY by sunset today. thats rediculous. and nope cant order AF hams its only OUR brand but whatever!



Greenandred said:


> We never received the Smithfield, despite them being on planogram.  AF Hams went discontinued and would not let me order more.  For some reason, corporate chose not to sell the Turkey Breasts at our location.  I My Supported it, but they said we would not be carrying them.  Not sure why, since they sold like crazy at my previous store.



shyeah why have hams at easter? although with how spot wants everyone eating a healthy lifestyle (LMAO) maybe they felt hams were too salty? dont get me started how were a NJ store and we dont have pork roll.



ElectronicsFastService said:


> Got more eggs in today. 3 pallets worth. Spent most of the day trying to decide if i should TPC them lower...
> 
> Also got a box of the smithfield hams and didnt even know that we carried them...
> 
> Same. Stocked up on the AF Hams and been putting them out.



TPC them lower. do you want eggs beyond easter? as i know with us we QMOS'd out over 9 cases last year.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2017)

eggs are selling fine at 50 cents  aka 2 for $1.00.

we are selling about 1/2 pallet about 30 cases which is about 450 dozen per day.

currently have enough to make it till Saturday night.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 12, 2017)

We got the banana trees built and stocked.  All I want to say is  we will be qmosing a ton a bananas.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2017)

Well my store doesn't have a tree yet maybe with the remodel in July 

I found this tree online


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 13, 2017)

We have a two trees but do not use them.  When we put one up front, all the bananas went bad.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 13, 2017)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> We got the banana trees built and stocked.  All I want to say is  we will be qmosing a ton a bananas.



I refused to build the second one as we don't have organic banana's until May, and didn't want


qmosqueen said:


> Well my store doesn't have a tree yet maybe with the remodel in July
> 
> I found this tree online



Now we all know what they meant, when they said, "It's Bananas!"


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Apr 13, 2017)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> We got the banana trees built and stocked.  All I want to say is  we will be qmosing a ton a bananas.


Damn I hate when the guests prove me wrong.  A third of the bananas was gone this morning and it was almost empty at the end of my shift.


----------



## ISMike (Apr 13, 2017)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Damn I hate when the guests prove me wrong.  A third of the bananas was gone this morning and it was almost empty at the end of my shift.


When my store got those in we literally ran out of bananas entirely by the next morning.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

Ours are selling like crazy off of those trees.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2017)

Make sales is everything for spot.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't wait for Christmas season... 

Only so I can ask if I can put a Star on top of each banana tree.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 13, 2017)

RE: Banana Tree
i saw we got one, we have 2 but lets not talk about that .....
so they had it in front of the banana bunker. i said that makes no sense. merching bananas with bananas. uh ... no. so i took it and moved it outside the cereal aisle. STL walked past it had zero fucks to give. ETL SF walked past it. ALSO had zero fucks to give. but wouldnt you know? ETL LOG passes and gives me crap so to the person who is least responsible i had to explain why bananas and cereal go together! ugh ....

so, ETL SF is going to shadow us next week to see why we cant finish our push. never mind we get 1 call out a day. nevermind the loooooong breaks which the TMs have been spoken to about. 15min begins when you say your going on break. not when you sit down. this 15 min includes walking to the breakroom, getting a snack or whatever, your smoke, and any small talk to make between points A and B. also, its a 15 meaning your still on the clock, so you shouldnt be driving to WAWA to get gas in your car, especially when the WAWA is a mile down the road, as now you are stealing company time. and yes this was explained to EACH TM in a huddle and the TLs had to go around and explain this to their TMs. STOREWIDE.

but as for market. well gee? why arent we getting done?
 nutty TM: stiiiiiill hasnt been fired yet. is to work 8a-12p, shows up at 1230p saying they were confused about their hours, and is willing to work for how ever long to make up for it. spends the next 5.5 hours doing ONE uboat. EVERY shift. each time you pass said uboat, nutty TM isnt there. but can be found in TSC, guest services, twilight zone, or going outside for a smoke. either no call no shows, only to reveal they called out to the TL, who is at home, but doesnt call the store. or plainly thought they didnt work. also does NOT backstock or push CAFs theyve pulled. dont get me started on the 30 minutes to push 6 cases of bananas and how "yellow is bad" and QMOS's them all.

cranky pants TM: if the wrong LOD is working they call out sick. if they receive a direction they didnt like, works at half pace. now refuses to backstock because ONE DAY we were asked to focus on push, BR was helping with our backstock. so now, because direction was given to only push, thats all crank pants does. and to be spiteful, when they work a shorter shift, they talk and hover near people.

both are favored by an ETL and as such get a high volume of hours. neither are productive. my TL is getting pissed. ive kept my mouth shut because they wont see what i see if i tell them about it. because like the rest of us here, im "MEAN" LMFAO!


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Well my store doesn't have a tree yet maybe with the remodel in July
> 
> I found this tree online



yo WTF why is it in softlines?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> yo WTF why is it in softlines?


It's at the lanes.  The registers are behind the picture taker.  One of ours it at the lanes too.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 13, 2017)

I put one by our Sparkling Ice cooler @ IGS and another one by where the bananas were on our produce table.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 13, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> oh damn they got you guys a k-cup machine?! #mustbenice
> 
> anyone having issues ordering or rather getting hams?
> 
> while im glad i didnt get 2 pallets of eggs this year im having trouble keeping them instock. but hey at least theyre selling. theyre 50c a carton. woo woo!


We got one the year the store opened... one of the last working displays I've changed out... needless to say I've refreshed the one in the backroom every year for a couple now.


----------



## NPC (Apr 13, 2017)

Seriously though....why just bananas. The bottom tray should have apples and granola bars or something, so it looks more like a deliberate healthy snack section. Otherwise, it looks like an abandoned fixture someone left by the lanes. It looks like an accident.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 14, 2017)

Whenever I see them all I can think of us.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, we just got our banana trees less than 2 weeks ago, and now our DTL let Pepsi bring in their own banana shelving units.  They have shelves that they transferred the bananas to, with muscle milk on the bottom. Now my ambient room is full of fast movers and the banana trees until I can send 2 uneeded racks out next week and decide where to put our own trees.


----------



## redcounts (Apr 15, 2017)

I know we are considered a low volume store,but they shouldn't staff JUST 1 market team member in pfresh on a Friday before Easter, and to also mention we have the free 10 dollar gift card when you spend 50 or more on groceries. I notice im always the only one by myself.Since it was so busy every 20 minutes eggs and those banana stands were going out of stock,i felt like i couldn't keep up.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 16, 2017)

so maybe good maybe bad ... but on saturdays truck my TL forgot to order produce, SO a lot of guests were mad that we didnt have iceberg lettuce, celery, strawberries, BANANAS, you name it.

then i went into the dairy anf freezer to do more than pull for the first time and MONTHS.
dairy? pulled a FULL metrorack of outdated product. theres still more as im certain i saw something monarched from october 2016 ....
freezer? couldnt do the backstock as the locations are so full, they are over flowing into each other. wtf? does any one else have this issue?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

nope, i go though dairy, meat (lunchables, hotdogs, lunch meat) every monday night.  I toss full cases pack dairy 1 week out and look through the wacos and get what i can out and donate all.
I do produce, and fresh meat twice a week on Wednesday and Thursday morning while pushing the FDC truck.

As for freezer everything gets back stocked on truck days which is 3 days a week for freezer, rest of the stuff fresh, produce comes everyday and gets back stocked.

as for the order:
 I never forget and we have 268 pieces coming in on Monday.
Although I have ordered, broccoli and cauliflower we were out Friday and Saturday before Easter.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so maybe good maybe bad ... but on saturdays truck my TL forgot to order produce, SO a lot of guests were mad that we didnt have iceberg lettuce, celery, strawberries, BANANAS, you name it.
> 
> then i went into the dairy anf freezer to do more than pull for the first time and MONTHS.
> dairy? pulled a FULL metrorack of outdated product. theres still more as im certain i saw something monarched from october 2016 ....
> freezer? couldnt do the backstock as the locations are so full, they are over flowing into each other. wtf? does any one else have this issue?


Does your store not have a routine for getting product out of the back before the FDC truck? I assume not with that amount of outdated product. If your locations are that full I would partner w/ a lead (food, BR, instocks, someone) to get a routine for purging things out, or go to a lead with your idea for one.  Maybe counts aren't correct on the floor so things aren't triggering to pull?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

HAMS both the Archer Farms Spiral and the Smithfield are 50% off Cartwheel.

I only have about 10 of each left they will be gone fast.

no sale on eggs ???
I still have about 500 left out of the 5,000 (Market Pantry one dozen) that we have to start.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Apr 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> 5.5 hours doing ONE uboat


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

wow should be 30 minutes or less per u boat per person.


----------



## glo (Apr 16, 2017)

We ran out of eggs early Saturday morning. I thought we were supposed to be getting full pallets of eggs. For some reason, our Friday delivery only had 8 cases or so... And we already sold through what we'd previously received. Counts aren't way off either. :/


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 16, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Does your store not have a routine for getting product out of the back before the FDC truck? I assume not with that amount of outdated product. If your locations are that full I would partner w/ a lead (food, BR, instocks, someone) to get a routine for purging things out, or go to a lead with your idea for one.  Maybe counts aren't correct on the floor so things aren't triggering to pull?



oh id believe the counts are wrong. people over push or dont push at all and leave it sit in the back.
but getting anyone to work in the freezer is SOOOOO much drama. ermergerd soooooo much drama .....

and id love to be able to work in the cooler especially every other week to move things down and out, like i was doing, but when the team is in dire need of a new line up, the push becomes priority. and im told my place is the sales floor. so they dont want me back there? fine i wont go back there. but when its such the disaster the red corss is there handing out coffee.



qmosqueen said:


> wow should be 30 minutes or less per u boat per person.





LaTarjetaRoja said:


>



well, a uboat at my store is more like 45-60 min as they are often overloaded and over flowing. and if you can push the peanut butter/dressing/canned fruit uboat THAT quickly, i want to know here an now! are you the flash or on super caffeine? that boat takes forever!
but it was funny, when the team pushes mclane candy they take about 2 hours. i do it alone on saturday, get it done in an hour or so. hmmmm .....


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> well, a uboat at my store is more like 45-60 min as they are often overloaded and over flowing. and if you can push the peanut butter/dressing/canned fruit uboat THAT quickly, i want to know here an now! are you the flash or on super caffeine? that boat takes forever!
> but it was funny, when the team pushes mclane candy they take about 2 hours. i do it alone on saturday, get it done in an hour or so. hmmmm .....


This is me at work they call me all day qmosqueen cause I never stop going


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 16, 2017)

if i may have a whiny bitch moment....
my body hurts.
i think i need a new mattress because thats not how one should feel walking up. i feel flat and deflated. its weird my mattress is hard 1 one end and softer on the other.
winning powerball ticket now!
/whiny bitch

but seriously if no one reminds me i forget my 15s.
perhaps ... should ... i just disregard dry all together only focus on pfresh? as ... if thats what im told to do i should just do it, and not give 0 fucks to a a team that seems to have 0 fucks as it is. perhaps i should be more selfish?


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 16, 2017)

We are moving to the new end to end system in a few weeks. I still don't really know what to expect, but one question I have is whether I will still be able to work only closing shifts?  I am just not a morning person and my optimal schedule involves never waking up before noon, so I exclusively work closing shifts. My TL said something that implied that the Market team is moving away from closing, but there will obviously still have to be a Market closer, right? He implied they would get paid less or something.


----------



## glo (Apr 16, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> We are moving to the new end to end system in a few weeks. I still don't really know what to expect, but one question I have is whether I will still be able to work only closing shifts?  I am just not a morning person and my optimal schedule involves never waking up before noon, so I exclusively work closing shifts. My TL said something that implied that the Market team is moving away from closing, but there will obviously still have to be a Market closer, right? He implied they would get paid less or something.


No, there is no closing zoner in market. Ideally, the last market team member finishes up reshop/push/order/cleaning by 7 or 8 pm and takes off.


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 16, 2017)

glo said:


> No, there is no closing zoner in market. Ideally, the last market team member finishes up reshop/push/order/cleaning by 7 or 8 pm and takes off.



I imagine this depends on the volume, though. I'm at a pretty high volume store, I forget the exact category.

Maybe my best hope is to change my availability to only available after 12pm and maybe work 12-8:30 type shifts?


----------



## glo (Apr 16, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> I imagine this depends on the volume, though. I'm at a pretty high volume store, I forget the exact category.
> 
> Maybe my best hope is to change my availability to only available after 12pm and maybe work 12-8:30 type shifts?


Nah, it's explicitly said in the rollout guide. How your store decides to implement it is up to your STL though. Our DTL was very adamant about sticking to the guide for a few months, then adjusting as we see fit.


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 16, 2017)

glo said:


> Nah, it's explicitly said in the rollout guide. How your store decides to implement it is up to your STL though. Our DTL was very adamant about sticking to the guide for a few months, then adjusting as we see fit.



That means someone else can QMOS out at the end of the night all the gross stuff that angry guests bring up to Guest Service or the whole carts of groceries that AP recovers from people trying to push out, I guess. Haha.

I guess it'll be okay, but I had gotten used to my schedule of always closing and I haven't been late in months. So much for that...


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 17, 2017)

At that point guest service should QMOS it out. I would be livid if they recovered a cart of groceries that had to be tossed and they let it sit out all night. Took me too long to get guest service to either QMOS things or call for market instead of letting ice cream melt everywhere, or have leaking packages of chicken drip all over instead of trying to bag it. 

And yeah, no more closing shifts. There should be someone for afternoon autofills (or early evening on weekends), but they should be do autofills, repushing the fast movers, touching up endcaps, etc.


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 17, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> *And yeah, no more closing shifts*. There should be someone for afternoon autofills (or early evening on weekends), but they should be do autofills, repushing the fast movers, touching up endcaps, etc.



My ETL is not well informed then. He told me I would still be closing(10:30pm) at least once a week like I do now.

So who would be zoning dry market then?


----------



## Logo (Apr 17, 2017)

Its zoned as you go.  Plus they will be adding a ton of pushers.  Really only need a closer on Saturday for ad take down and that could be the pfresh person.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been working 12:30 to 8 for awhile now once a week. All qmosing is completed before 7:15. Since we get a truck the next day, I make sure the floor is filled completely.


----------



## sito (Apr 17, 2017)

Motorhead said:


> My ETL is not well informed then. He told me I would still be closing(10:30pm) at least once a week like I do now.
> 
> So who would be zoning dry market then?


at our store, we assign one person to zone dry market. i dont know if that's how it's gonna stay with the new role out, but that's how we've been doing it. we also have been able to add one more person to closing so that helps a lot.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 17, 2017)

The new rollout is coupled w/ most of dry market being put onto zone assists (pushers). As a TM pushes their truck/autofills in the AM, they will zone once push is done. Any zoning later on will only be done if all the product is pushed back and unrecognizable to a guest, or if it needs to be filled and then will be zoned.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 18, 2017)

As a PA from the past...

I can't wait to see how big the SDA will be with this Eaches model. If it grows exponentially your team is doing its job well... If it stays the same or is smaller. Some retraining will be needed.


----------



## Flo Schmo (Apr 18, 2017)

Does this new model interact with or change the C&S push?


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 18, 2017)

The food team will take over C&S push, and also no more bowling it out.


----------



## GroceryTM93 (Apr 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if we can order the black banana tree on SAP and if so what's it called?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 19, 2017)

GroceryTM93 said:


> Does anyone know if we can order the black banana tree on SAP and if so what's it called?



Look up "Banana Tree" on SAP


----------



## miniminter (Apr 19, 2017)

Has anyone lost hours with the new rollout? I went from making close to 30 hrs a week to working only two 7.50 hour shifts. It's so confusing. They claim to be getting some 200 hrs just for market sooo...my availability is completely open, I know a few others are not, so what the hell?


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 19, 2017)

no. many TMs got more hours going to market. um ... ask? and you should still be able to cover shifts for your old work center?

previous market TL didnt finish doing the reviews. for ANY of their TMs. theyre all half way done and they were submitted as done. i wasnt looking forward to my review as it was ... so now im especially sure im screwed!


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 19, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> previous market TL didnt finish doing the reviews. for ANY of their TMs. theyre all half way done and they were submitted as done. i wasnt looking forward to my review as it was ... so now im especially sure im screwed!


Don't worry, your raise was almost certainly determined by the ETLs before the review was written.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2017)

GroceryTM93 said:


> Does anyone know if we can order the black banana tree on SAP and if so what's it called?



I can confirm it's orderable, we just got a replacement one because the old one's wheels broke off because some people in my store sucked but anyways I don't know what it's called try looking on Workbench for market rollout and it might be listed there


----------



## DoWork (Apr 19, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I can confirm it's orderable, we just got a replacement one because the old one's wheels broke off because some people in my store sucked but anyways I don't know what it's called try looking on Workbench for market rollout and it might be listed there



I think the trees are just shitty quality. We've went through four in the last year.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I think the trees are just shitty quality. We've went through four in the last year.



Wow, we just got the second. Been maybe year and a half


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 20, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Don't worry, your raise was almost certainly determined by the ETLs before the review was written.



oh ... so is that how it works?

in any case, were doing well with our tree. in fact, with the trees and the baskets by checklanes weve upped our order from 12 to 25.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 20, 2017)

So, am I the only one that had trouble getting the bananas off the tree? Lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2017)

I saw 2 large boxes outside the fixture room today it said banana tree. Oh goodie I'm getting one of these trees


----------



## Flo Schmo (Apr 21, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> The food team will take over C&S push, and also no more bowling it out.


We  push from pallets on the floor, evenings. Sounds like change may come eventually.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 21, 2017)

Today we tried the new system. What a mess! I was assigned to push all of dairy by myself while the other team member pushed produce. Everyone else on my team was in dry. We were unable to get everything done and had to have outside help pushing freezer. There was still more dairy to be pushed when I left.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 21, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Today we tried the new system. What a mess! I was assigned to push all of dairy by myself while the other team member pushed produce. Everyone else on my team was in dry. We were unable to get everything done and had to have outside help pushing freezer. There was still more dairy to be pushed when I left.



How can 1 person push dairy and have it off the floor in 30 minutes?


----------



## ISMike (Apr 21, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> How can 1 person push dairy and have it off the floor in 30 minutes?


Do other stores actually care about a 30 minute limit? I've seen multiple pallets of refrigerated goods sitting for hours on many occasions at my store.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 21, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Do other stores actually care about a 30 minute limit? I've seen multiple pallets of refrigerated goods sitting for hours on many occasions at my store.



We very much care at my store. We pay attention to the backstock also. We will get another 3 tier or flat or if we get really lucky someone will start back stocking while we continue to push. Asants I guess, but it shouldn't be!


----------



## ISMike (Apr 21, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> We very much care at my store. We pay attention to the backstock also. We will get another 3 tier or flat or if we get really lucky someone will start back stocking while we continue to push. Asants I guess, but it shouldn't be!


That's actually really good to hear. It bothers me greatly that it happens at my store. Only time I've seen a pallet QMOSd due to time was when a frozen pallet went 4+ hours literally without being touched at all.


----------



## Malkiacera (Apr 21, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


>


We had one TM that ALWAYS pushed cereal; did the pull, the flat, and zoned her two aisles. Didn't matter if it was 50 boxes or 150 boxes she would always seem to take minimum 4 hours through the end of her shift.

Albeit she was preggers but at least TELL US if your having any difficulties?


----------



## Malkiacera (Apr 21, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Do other stores actually care about a 30 minute limit? I've seen multiple pallets of refrigerated goods sitting for hours on many occasions at my store.


I try to emphasize this to new tm's to HUSTLE through dairy. Even so I tell them the one minute per box rule and I tell them as you are aware of where everything is I expect you to be able to somewhat compartmentalize the stuff as you push so they're not just walking back and forth from the U Boat.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 21, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> I try to emphasize this to new tm's to HUSTLE through dairy. Even so I tell them the one minute per box rule and I tell them as you are aware of where everything is I expect you to be able to somewhat compartmentalize the stuff as you push so they're not just walking back and forth from the U Boat.



Stress FIFO, before "one minute per box"

Actually throw "One minute per box" out the window, when pushing Dairy and focus fully on FIFO, believe me I know exactly how annoying it can be, but it becomes a habit that you don't even think about. 

If that Dairy pallet was FIFO'd correctly for the last few weeks it would be half the size...  (Pushing a box a minute from it WON'T do that.) What sounds better pushing a Giant Pallet as fast as you can, or a pallet half the size while saving Loss which in the end will equal payroll.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Apr 21, 2017)

What are your typical market closing routines? 

 I'm going to be closing Market for the second time and I want to make sure I'm prepared. Our store recently established a Market team, but I'm not usually on it. I've closed Market once but it's hard because it seems like expectations vary from TL to TL. For example, the Market TL told me to not worry about dry grocery CAFS unless told. Who pushes them then? Last time I worked a closing, the TL did have me work them. The market TL also told me to not get go backs unless told but it feels like it's good practice to take the initiative to periodically get my go backs from guest services. It's a 2:30-closing shift. 

My plan is:
2:30-4pm Push P Fresh cafs 
4pm-6:30pm Push dry grocery and a cart of market go backs from guest services  to work during this time 
*lunch*
7pm-11pm Zone Market and P fresh focusing on filling end caps 

How long should I spend zoning each aisle? Can I fill all the end caps first and then quickly eye ball zone aisles or will that look like cheating to tls or etls observing? Is it better to just zone p fresh as I do the CAFS there? 

I read here that you guys always recommend that the closers push milk and eggs first? How do you do that? Do you drop a batch for them or use the subtract app? 
Also, if I find a ton of expired yogurt or something along the lines of that, do I qmos it right away? Or do I put it in the bin of not processed qmos items? Should it go in the cooler on a 3 tier with a note? Process it? If so, how do I do that with a mydevice or PDA?

What are your pet peeves with what people don't do in market when they close?

Thank you for your help! I completely admit I'm trying to be a try hard :/ I really want to do a good job and last time I struggled with being able to zone the entire market area


----------



## zoned2deep (Apr 22, 2017)

My strategy for zoning snacks/dry market very fast:

Go through all the aisles of the section you are doing and pick up strays and qmos. I don't usually have my 3 tier right next to me while I zone Market, because there is too much guest traffic and the aisles get cramped.
Zone the endcaps and first two 4 ft sections nearest the main walkway very thoroughly, i.e. 2 deep, sometimes 3 lol
Zone large or deep packages in the rest of the aisle, anything that is a noticable hole, pull 1 forward.
Ignore very small items (i.e., jello, spices) that are in the middle of the aisles.
For the rest of the stuff, you need at least half of the facings of a given item to be close to the front. So if there is one forward and two spots for that item, you just move on. If there are 4 spots for that particular item, at least 2.
Covering the diamonds is optional everywhere but those first 2 4 ft sections (and cereal). As long as it's close, you are good.
There are some other factors I take into account, like whether an item sells a lot, its vertical position on the shelf, etc. I started zoning this way a few months ago, after zoning too deep my first few years at Target, and now all the leadership likes me and thinks my zones are amazing. If I have more time I do more, obviously.

You didn't actually ask for all that info, it's just been on my mind.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 22, 2017)

If you don't have a lot of time (4hrs should be plenty to zone dry market, usually my team zones pfresh for 4pm, and then touches it up when they finish the CAFs), make sure you hit areas that are like a brick wall. If you only touch up the first 1-2 four feet sections per aisle, but get through all of cereal, granola bars, and crackers it makes market look better than it is. Doing the cereal zone is my zen time.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Doing the cereal zone is my zen time.


Love it!  That's folding Jean walls for me.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 22, 2017)

I didn't have the whole pallet out. I broke things down by aisle in the cooler and pushed aisle by aisle. It is just challenging to be expected to push the entire pallet by myself.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Apr 22, 2017)

No but that's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2017)

Truck tomorrow is the start of using uboats.... pray for us.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 23, 2017)

I was given off tomorrow for some reason and am working the day I normally have off. We are doing more training this week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Truck tomorrow is the start of using uboats.... pray for us.


prayers go out to signingminion  let us know how it goes or not.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2017)

We have been getting Patriotic bakery since before Easter.  We have not put any out yet.
we now have 1 overflowing red tub about 30 boxes. 
Anyone else have this much red white and blue cookies cupcakes and brownies.

We will put them out on May 1st  but will need a whole 4 ft section in seasonal for all this crap
There is no room on our 1 bakery table.


----------



## glo (Apr 23, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We have been getting Patriotic bakery since before Easter.  We have not put any out yet.
> we now have 1 overflowing red tub about 30 boxes.
> Anyone else have this much red white and blue cookies cupcakes and brownies.
> 
> ...


Why not start putting them out immediately after Easter?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2017)

No room on the bakery table with all the regular bakery and not allowed to put them in seasonal yet

Our sales in bakery are up 50%  from a year ago
We have to fill bakery twice a day we have it on 2 metros in the freezer and push twice a day


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2017)

glo said:


> Why not start putting them out immediately after Easter?


 Move those egg cookies to seasonal and tpc the fuck out of them. Set new stuff early.  Always worked for me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Move those egg cookies to seasonal and tpc the fuck out of them. Set new stuff early.  Always worked for me.


What egg cookies they are all gone before Easter


----------



## glo (Apr 23, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> What egg cookies they are all gone before Easter


So what's been filling the seasonal area of your bake table?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2017)

Cookies red velvet toolhouse chocolate chip 
Brownies and more cookies


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 23, 2017)

@qmosqueen  makes sales like a bandit. Then, she drops kick slow poke sellers with tpc's.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Apr 23, 2017)

Do consumables TMs have a higher relative rate of turnover? Because my ETL-HR has asked me if I'm happy on the food team every time we've both been in the building for the past two months. I am happy, I promise! It's great!


----------



## DoWork (Apr 23, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Do consumables TMs have a higher relative rate of turnover? Because my ETL-HR has asked me if I'm happy on the food team every time we've both been in the building for the past two months. I am happy, I promise! It's great!



At our store, yes. I think mine is different, though. All the 'good' TM's are taken to soft lines or hard lines, while we're left with noobs who are lucky to last a month. I blame leadership for the poor hiring choices. The other food assistants are unreliable at best, so you have very little lead by example, furthering the quality problem.


----------



## Malkiacera (Apr 23, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Do consumables TMs have a higher relative rate of turnover? Because my ETL-HR has asked me if I'm happy on the food team every time we've both been in the building for the past two months. I am happy, I promise! It's great!


In the last 10 months since we started this rollout we've had one get fired for mouthing off to to CTL

Three get fired for not showing up

One quit

Two were promoted.

Good times!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 24, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Do consumables TMs have a higher relative rate of turnover? Because my ETL-HR has asked me if I'm happy on the food team every time we've both been in the building for the past two months. I am happy, I promise! It's great!


 Yes.  They lure them in with the higher pay,  then they realize it's a shit show and it wasn't before.  But the ctl doesn't know enough to fix the issues or doesn't care.  Our last pa hired left to be a key carrier at big lots.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have lost a couple of really awesome people, but it was for them to have better developmental opportunities even though they want to come back, and I would love for them to come back. We're a generally tight-knit bunch, but taking in people from other teams might rock the boat a bit. The people who work in market currently are all people that care about it. We definitely tend to be closer than other teams (except maybe Sbux) so I like to think that if anyone was thinking of leaving they would let me know so I could see what I could do to help.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Apr 24, 2017)

Would someone mind explaining how to qmos with the my device and/or pda? How do I know if it gets put back in the cooler for food share or put in the bin?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2017)

BREAKITOUT said:


> Would someone mind explaining how to qmos with the my device and/or pda? How do I know if it gets put back in the cooler for food share or put in the bin?


You type in qmos on a pda. Mydevice scan the barcode or type in dpci.


----------



## Logo (Apr 24, 2017)

You can still QMOS in pda?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2017)

Logo said:


> You can still QMOS in pda?


I thought spot put it back in a pda?


----------



## Logo (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh my gosh! What a dope I am!  I thought it went away. I always get a mydevice if I have to QMOS!


----------



## BackroomBear (Apr 24, 2017)

You can do dry grocery and all that, but still not pfresh IIRC. Been a while though.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Apr 24, 2017)

How do you do p fresh qmos? And how do you know where to put it after?


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 24, 2017)

we tried typing QMOS in RF apps and it didnt work like a month ago.....
unless your doing defectives.... then thats different

hey anyone got a DPCI for Roma Tomatoes that are packaged? we had them back in jan i think, and they sold well enough that i want to give them another shot, but the only DPCI i can find is for per lb roma tomatoes and thats not going to sell at my store as we dont have scales.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 24, 2017)

BREAKITOUT said:


> Would someone mind explaining how to qmos with the my device and/or pda? How do I know if it gets put back in the cooler for food share or put in the bin?


Here's how I do QMOS on the myDevice.
1. Scan the item or search it to bring up it's page.
2. Tap the item name and scroll down.
3. Tap the "toss" option at the bottom.
4. Select why you're QMOSing the item and type in the quantity you're QMOsing into the available field.
5. Tap "toss" (I think. I don't have one in front of me right now) if you don't have any (more) scannable items to QMOS. If you have more scannable items to QMOS (maybe a "guest" left their grocery shopping behind because the lines were too long!) then scan the SAME item again. Now you can trash it and scan the next item, which will automatically be tossed! When you're done... tap "done," which is where "toss" was displayed before you scanned the first item a second time!
6. Curse the Target gods and pour out a venti dark roast for your fallen brethren.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 25, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> we tried typing QMOS in RF apps and it didnt work like a month ago.....
> unless your doing defectives.... then thats different
> 
> hey anyone got a DPCI for Roma Tomatoes that are packaged? we had them back in jan i think, and they sold well enough that i want to give them another shot, but the only DPCI i can find is for per lb roma tomatoes and thats not going to sell at my store as we dont have scales.



I wish we had packaged. I've never seen them. We sell a ton of romas, but the cases they come in vary so wildly it's impossible to get an order just right. One truck, we get an eight pound box, next we get a twenty pound box. We will sell roughly forty pounds on a good day. That's five cases of the small ones. If we order small, but get big, we have a surplus of sixty and it fucks everything up.

#distributiongetyourshittogether


----------



## glo (Apr 25, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> we tried typing QMOS in RF apps and it didnt work like a month ago.....
> unless your doing defectives.... then thats different
> 
> hey anyone got a DPCI for Roma Tomatoes that are packaged? we had them back in jan i think, and they sold well enough that i want to give them another shot, but the only DPCI i can find is for per lb roma tomatoes and thats not going to sell at my store as we dont have scales.


Print the store order detail report. If its not on there, its not orderable.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 25, 2017)

BREAKITOUT said:


> How do you do p fresh qmos? And how do you know where to put it after?


Follow @Deli Ninja's instructions above to qmos on a myDevice.

At my store they donate it if it's not leaking or gross looking. For us, stuff to donate goes in boxes on top of milk crates just inside the cooler doors.

For some reason I don't think they donate dairy, but it might just be our food bank partner or me not paying too close attention.


----------



## glo (Apr 25, 2017)

You should talk to your food bank to see what they accept. Ours will take just about anything that isn't fuzzy. 

Donating helps reduce Target expenses by reducing the weight of your compactor load... And wasting food is so wrong to me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 25, 2017)

We give our donation guy 1 or 2 red tubs of about 6 to 10 banana  boxes full of Qmos everyday they don't pickup on Saturday or Sunday. We donate meat dairy produce bakery  
Even though our guidelines say to destroy all refrigerated bakery that is out of date


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Apr 25, 2017)

You guys are great thanks! Is marking in regular merchandise defectives the same process (using QMOS in RF apps)? Do you need to print labels with a printer like you would if you were marking them out at guest services?


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 25, 2017)

when using the mydevice, no, it doesnt print labels its just subtracted from the system. but we were told that if we are going to donate to make sure we do so through defectives and sticker it. so weve been doing that.



glo said:


> Print the store order detail report. If its not on there, its not orderable.


 yeah but you CAN order items that arent on that list. my store only has baby red potatoes, which didnt sell. SO i got the DPCI for yukon golds. they move albeit slowly but they move. tri color slaw was also a dog, brought in baby kale. BANG so yeah the order guide isnt exactly an end all be all. like we can carry sliced mushrooms, but they arent on plano not on the guide .... but orderable! so i do.

came back from 3 day weekend ...
my TL said to me i was right! nutty TM DOES throw everything away! 12 cases of yellow bananas went into the trash. the new garlic? trash.  ALL the non green avacado? gone.
so! until my TL has a chance to retrain nutty TM, if that time ever comes as their attendance is so poor the red cross is about to serve it coffee, nutty TM is banned from produce. yay!


----------



## glo (Apr 25, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> yeah but you CAN order items that arent on that list. my store only has baby red potatoes, which didnt sell. SO i got the DPCI for yukon golds. they move albeit slowly but they move. tri color slaw was also a dog, brought in baby kale. BANG so yeah the order guide isnt exactly an end all be all. like we can carry sliced mushrooms, but they arent on plano not on the guide .... but orderable! so i do.


 sort by DPCI and everything active for your store will show, including those not of planogram. Doing it this way also eliminates duplicates for items on multiple pogs.


----------



## Drumind11 (Apr 26, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> came back from 3 day weekend ...
> ...nutty TM DOES throw everything away! 12 cases of yellow bananas went into the trash. the new garlic? trash.  ALL the non green avacado? gone.
> so! until my TL has a chance to retrain nutty TM, if that time ever comes as their attendance is so poor the red cross is about to serve it coffee, nutty TM is banned from produce. yay!



My STL is all about keeping the floor FULL! He trained our newest PFresh opener to order enough to fill the floor and have 1-2 cases in the back, even though we get FDC trucks EVERY DAY!!! Was gone for 4 weeks training for SB at another Target, so I haven't really been able to take to him about it yet.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 26, 2017)

Drumind11 said:


> My STL is all about keeping the floor FULL! He trained our newest PFresh opener to order enough to fill the floor and have 1-2 cases in the back, even though we get FDC trucks EVERY DAY!!! Was gone for 4 weeks training for SB at another Target, so I haven't really been able to take to him about it yet.


that sounds like a nightmare as the salads would always be qmos but full on the floor.
Need to adjust and order for what sells and TPC what doesn't sell, keeping an eye on expiration dates and order accordingly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 26, 2017)

I need this sign


----------



## glo (Apr 27, 2017)

Got our U-Boats in today! Gonna start putting them to use right away tomorrow.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ours came yesterday, and shockingly were already built when I came in.  The item detail report wasn't working for me yesterday but I need to get our fast movers set up today.


----------



## miniminter (Apr 27, 2017)

Drumind11 said:


> My STL is all about keeping the floor FULL! He trained our newest PFresh opener to order enough to fill the floor and have 1-2 cases in the back, even though we get FDC trucks EVERY DAY!!! Was gone for 4 weeks training for SB at another Target, so I haven't really been able to take to him about it yet.


My STL is the same exact way. Once he made us order so much salad that we ended up donating an entire 6 ft tall pallet of unopened salad because it all expired at the exact same time. None of it made it to the shelf.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2017)

We got ours today 3 pallets.  24 u boats. 
All they need is the handles  put in the bottom

Cant wait to start using them it will make dairy so much easier.  Where do you put the eaches that are back stock ?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 27, 2017)

I already stole a U-Boat for our Grocery Model Pusher extravaganza.. (there were like 8 with nothing on them, so I figured I would swoop in).

Interesting to call them U-Boats as their closest association is with Nazi Germany.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 27, 2017)

I am glad to say I am the first one to actually utilize a U-Boat in my Store. I was quick to swoop in and grab one... 

(It is full of Pushers.)


----------



## DoWork (Apr 27, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Interesting to call them U-Boats as their closest association is with Nazi Germany.



Kamakaze karts was the original choice.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 27, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Kamakaze karts was the original choice.



I have noticed, how easy it would be to run over some child running amok.


----------



## Logo (Apr 27, 2017)

Vendors grab them in our store!  My receiver scolds them!


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 27, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We got ours today 3 pallets.  24 u boats.
> All they need is the handles  put in the bottom
> 
> Cant wait to start using them it will make dairy so much easier.  Where do you put the eaches that are back stock ?


Hold onto a box to keep them organized until you go to backstock them.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 28, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Ours came yesterday, and shockingly were already built when I came in.  The item detail report wasn't working for me yesterday but I need to get our fast movers set up today.



oh you could do it that way or you could do it as this: whats sells fast? you should know this having done your dept. for my store sour cream and half and half and eggs were the best way to go until my team won the derp award and we had to do away with them.
so whos NOT unlocating their produce rooms? mine is, i love it. its so easy to pull out my merch


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone get less fresh meat the last 3 days and counts are off like we received cases but nothing on hand. 

I have to research the meat every day and since wenesday very little meat has come in. 

Currently no Jennie o turkey breast and no market pantry chicken breasts   Wtf


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> oh you could do it that way or you could do it as this: whats sells fast? you should know this having done your dept. for my store sour cream and half and half and eggs were the best way to go until my team won the derp award and we had to do away with them.
> so whos NOT unlocating their produce rooms? mine is, i love it. its so easy to pull out my merch


My Deli cooler is unlocated and it's amazing when we have time to rotate stock. As it is, we're lucky if we can get the truck done every other day without taking the time to check what's on the shelves.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> oh you could do it that way or you could do it as this: whats sells fast? you should know this having done your dept. for my store sour cream and half and half and eggs were the best way to go until my team won the derp award and we had to do away with them.
> so whos NOT unlocating their produce rooms? mine is, i love it. its so easy to pull out my merch


Haha, I know what sells, but my STL wanted proof of the report because he hasn't looked at it yet.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone know the part number for the fixtures that sit on the cooler/freezer endcaps that hold the sale and cart stopping prices signs?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Anyone know the part number for the fixtures that sit on the cooler/freezer endcaps that hold the sale and cart stopping prices signs?


I'll check tomorrow Saturday when I open we have box in the ambient room

They break so easily I use packing tape to hold the sign up


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll check tomorrow Saturday when I open we have box in the ambient room
> 
> They break so easily I use packing tape to hold the sign up


Thanks!


----------



## glo (Apr 29, 2017)

So we broke out dairy onto a few U-Boats.

They're scary to move when the stack gets tall. Feels very unstable.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 29, 2017)

glo said:


> So we broke out dairy onto a few U-Boats.
> 
> They're scary to move when the stack gets tall. Feels very unstable.


I love it for my piles of Deli stuff, but someone keeps putting boxes of production lettuce beneath heavy boxes. I'm afraid that everything's going to fall over one day when I'm trying to fix it.


----------



## Midoninger (Apr 29, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> My Deli cooler is unlocated and it's amazing when we have time to rotate stock. As it is, we're lucky if we can get the truck done every other day without taking the time to check what's on the shelves.



shyeah, i hear you there. how the hell do they expect me to open pfresh and have it full and impactful when im due in at 745 and open at 8? AND make sure the backroom is taken care of? w/e



indigo25 said:


> Haha, I know what sells, but my STL wanted proof of the report because he hasn't looked at it yet.



oh one THOSE. "paper work is key!" yuck!

oh we got extra uboats, and i love it because i find the metro rack limiting, but a uboat? SCORE!


----------



## DoWork (Apr 30, 2017)

Metro racks fucking suck.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 30, 2017)

Indigo25
The signing for the meat bunker not sure if its

Rvn-kit hppjs0124.1

Or dcpi. 004-45-1585


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 30, 2017)

Here is a sheet I found


----------



## DoWork (Apr 30, 2017)

STL didn't know how to unload the food truck. Hilarity and sarcasm ensued.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 30, 2017)

Logo said:


> Vendors grab them in our store!  My receiver scolds them!



I can't blame them, that is what they use in every other grocery store.


----------



## Midoninger (May 1, 2017)

were still behind from last week, but almost caught up. on saturday 1 TM came in saying they had a headache, and left 2 hours in, which really screwed us over. sunday they no call no showed. it doesnt matter if you call the store at 5am if no one is there until 6am, you cant get a by on that. im sorry but no.
then, nutty TM texts our TL asking if someone could cover their 10-4 shift saturday night. no one did and as our TL was off there was nothing they could do. when i go in and state out 10am person may not come in ... LOD says we dont have a 10a person. nutty TM is to be in at 3. SO! sunday morning nutty TM shows up, lol at 1030 and at like quarter after 11 is being called by the LOD on the walkie to get no answer. and when finally hunted down because im sick of that shit so i just watch and smh, nutty TM is sent home to come back at 3 when i leave. the closing LOD askes me in front of ETL HR why i never speak directly to the closer. i replied i cant speak to someone who isnt there. it was 10 after 3, nutty TM was late. being summoned over the walkie 5 times, twice before i clocked and 3 more times while shopping. only to see a hooded figure racing down the middle of domestics trying to not be seen.

but thank god ETL HR was there to help me explain the ban nutty TM has on them. i was super afraid all the sweet onion would be thrown away, as they sent vidalia onions which are flat and very ugly, and not round and smoother like a normal sweet onion.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 1, 2017)

DoWork said:


> STL didn't know how to unload the food truck. Hilarity and sarcasm ensued.



This reminds me of when 3 of us, STL, ETL-LOG, and I, sat back and watched our ETL-SF try to get a pallet down with the Crown.


----------



## Midoninger (May 1, 2017)

now now be fair, the crown can be hard for a first timer.


----------



## glo (May 1, 2017)

Installed the cheese aisle fixtures today. 

God damn was that frustrating. There's little direction on how exactly they should be installed and there's no easy position to get into to get them on the brackets. Looks nice though.


----------



## Midoninger (May 1, 2017)

oh those nice pushers they have lol wait till you realise that now pushing cheese is a 2 handed job, especially if your on the shorter side on the higher pegs.


----------



## glo (May 1, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> oh those nice pushers they have lol wait till you realise that now pushing cheese is a 2 handed job, especially if your on the shorter side on the higher pegs.


I think that them being easier to FIFO because the tray slides out will balance that out.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 1, 2017)

Nice we are setting it tomorrow Tuesday should be fun.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 1, 2017)

Got 2 banana trees set up today what fun. Now the challenge is to keep them stocked


----------



## glo (May 1, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Nice we are setting it tomorrow Tuesday should be fun.


Don't set the grids too high like we did for he first few sections!! Yellow pushers are for everything but the chunk cheese. The sides of the pushers expand to fit whatever. The best position to get the grids in (that we found) was to plant one foot outside the cooler, and the others along the solid, back end of the bottom of the cooler. Take this opportunity to clean the entire cheese area because you're not going to be able to wipe down the wall after the pushers are up .


----------



## zoned2deep (May 2, 2017)

glo said:


> You should talk to your food bank to see what they accept. Ours will take just about anything that isn't fuzzy.
> 
> Donating helps reduce Target expenses by reducing the weight of your compactor load... And wasting food is so wrong to me.



The backroom person that coordinates with vendors and has a desk by the vendor entrance (I forget what position that is, everyone just refers to her by her first name) keeps yelling at all the guest service tms for putting expired food in the donate bin. She is basically the old bridge troll of my store, very mean and will rip anyone's head off for the slightest thing. Basically all the guest service tms are scared of her (which I am too admittedly) so they never donate defected food anymore.

I talked to our food bank guy, he said they take whatever, expired food is totally okay, so I have no idea why this person is always getting mad about it.


----------



## zoned2deep (May 2, 2017)

Also, we got our u boats but no one is allowed to use them because they don't have warning labels or something? I don't know. They have been sitting unused for days.


----------



## glo (May 2, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> The backroom person that coordinates with vendors and has a desk by the vendor entrance (I forget what position that is, everyone just refers to her by her first name) keeps yelling at all the guest service tms for putting expired food in the donate bin. She is basically the old bridge troll of my store, very mean and will rip anyone's head off for the slightest thing. Basically all the guest service tms are scared of her (which I am too admittedly) so they never donate defected food anymore.
> 
> I talked to our food bank guy, he said they take whatever, expired food is totally okay, so I have no idea why this person is always getting mad about it.


I think Target policy is that, but who's going to complain about giving someone needy some crackers a couple of days past their expiration date. Talk to the ETL-LOG about how much food is going to waste.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2017)

The buffalo chicken sandwich is good


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> The buffalo chicken sandwich is good


Mostly bread very little chicken  
Too expensive for my budget.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 2, 2017)

glo said:


> I think Target policy is that, but who's going to complain about giving someone needy some crackers a couple of days past their expiration date. Talk to the ETL-LOG about how much food is going to waste.


Policy was changed a long time ago.  Target allows our donation partners to accept out of dates.  You will be surprised how old it can be and still be safe.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 2, 2017)

glo said:


> Installed the cheese aisle fixtures today.
> 
> God damn was that frustrating. There's little direction on how exactly they should be installed and there's no easy position to get into to get them on the brackets. Looks nice though.



We did ours today too and it actually went REALLY smooth. Makes me fuckin jealous.


----------



## Malkiacera (May 2, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We got ours today 3 pallets.  24 u boats.
> All they need is the handles  put in the bottom
> 
> Cant wait to start using them it will make dairy so much easier.  Where do you put the eaches that are back stock ?


We still use the three tierd carts for our loose backstock, there's just too much some days that it ends up just falling over.

 And the way our backroom is set up the team just goes through the double doors, cage is already there for cardboard, u boat goes into the ambient room next to it and they take their backstock cart down to the dairy cooler and throw it on the appropriate metro/waco and the empty cart is lined up along the wall next to the cooler.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 2, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> We still use the three tierd carts for our loose backstock, there's just too much some days that it ends up just falling over.
> 
> And the way our backroom is set up the team just goes through the double doors, cage is already there for cardboard, u boat goes into the ambient room next to it and they take their backstock cart down to the dairy cooler and throw it on the appropriate metro/waco and the empty cart is lined up along the wall next to the cooler.



I'd keep a Dairy Metro specifically for eaches Dairy backstock. Who knew... U-Boats would be terrible for Eaches (Our new Log System, yay), but awesome for Signing.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2017)

How about just tossing eaches into repacks on the uboat.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 2, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> How about just tossing eaches into repacks on the uboat.



Re-packs are a Steritech violation last I knew (Because they can contain chemicals).


----------



## glo (May 2, 2017)

Take a few empty wacos


----------



## Midoninger (May 2, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> How about just tossing eaches into repacks on the uboat.



your allowed to use repacks at your store? they were banned in my district like 2 years ago.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> your allowed to use repacks at your store? they were banned in my district like 2 years ago.


Yes I see it all the time when they de trash endcaps


----------



## Midoninger (May 2, 2017)

they were banned in my district. the person above DTL said they werent brand, you know despite having having company logos on them.

also! it was addressed to me that nutty TM throws away all of pfresh because they said they have to because i dont do my job. i was kinda pissed about that and it was followed by theyre gunning for my job.
but then ...
i got a text from my TL showing me a texts our ETL. in it it said our DTL and HR visited our store. we didnt have many wins, HOWEVER they were very pleased with pfresh. it was full and impactful. it also stated that it was seen how much time i spent on it today. so im feeling pretty good.
suck it trebeck!


----------



## signingminion (May 3, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> We did ours today too and it actually went REALLY smooth. Makes me fuckin jealous.


 Am I looking at a full day to install the cheese wall?  Six door setup for us.  Pptl is on vacation but "couldn't find it in twt for this week" and decided it was 7 weeks out?!? So it's on me to figure out how to coordinate demetch, set,  push. And almost every tl in the store is off tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Am I looking at a full day to install the cheese wall?  Six door setup for us.  Pptl is on vacation but "couldn't find it in twt for this week" and decided it was 7 weeks out?!? So it's on me to figure out how to coordinate demetch, set,  push. And almost every tl in the store is off tomorrow.



Yes it takes a full day, might be more depending on how fast you go. Guy at my store did it in 7 hours and he had three 4ft sections of open-case cheese.


----------



## Greenandred (May 3, 2017)

Our presentation team put it together. Our cheese is located in closed cooler doors. It looks amazing!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2017)

My TL and pmt did it in about 7 hours on Tuesday 6 sections looks amazing

Some pfresh truck pushers filled some of the sections


----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2017)

Now I have to do the naked bolthouse juices and the whole produce wall resets by may 7 th

New guacamole and jacks salsas on the produce wall




Oh and the fresh meat also resets


----------



## GroceryTM93 (May 4, 2017)

I think you have until the end of the week (So by the 13th) to have it set and still be on time


----------



## Midoninger (May 4, 2017)

yeah we got a ton of shit in this truck all that prepacked stuff. and suddenly cantaloupes and watermelons! and instead of sending me the nice small cut celery like they have been, they chose to send my legit uncut celery. that doesnt fit!

our shelf went down for bolthouse and all that over nightmare-ish crap. so for now my backroom is devoid of it. its nice. for now.....


----------



## Midoninger (May 5, 2017)

guys guys guys! omg its finally over! lmao!
so, nutty TM was due in at 8am. my TL ran to TSC to "take their break" and sat in TSC. they watched the time clock like a hawk. so it gets to be 8:09 ... here comes nutty TM. LATE. so they are greeted, hello how're you ... and all that jazz.
unbeknownst to nutty TM theyve been watching their latenesses but MORE OVER, how seemingly everyday for a week last week they did all punch corrections for their in and out times ....
the LOD was made aware ... and my TL came back with venom glistening on their fangs. all excited!
nutty TM was asked to come to TSC over the walkie. they responded that they were with a guest ... NOPE! my TL called them out on that, and nutty TM still didnt go to TSC for like 30 min. they were summoned again, this time with me and my TL present, so they had to go. and get lost?
the LOD hunted them down ... the LOD was off the floor for an HOUR. they ... didnt take it well ... and we were told to beware of them for any communication, and also we were told while it was final, they they were concerned they were going to commit suicide. like really?
....
id have to say the most evil moment was when i was sent a screenshot of nutty TMs facebook post, "looks like im not allowed to be happy." im not sure if the 7 likes or the actual post made me laugh, but when the TM asked what did i do to them that too was funny and i said nothing. as *I* was told to keep it on the DL so i texted a megatron laughing GIF. just to keep them wondering!


----------



## indigo25 (May 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a market communication board? I have ideas for what to include on the one I'm creating, but wondering if I'm forgetting something that could be useful. 

-Market routines
-Produce report (for out of stocks, quality issues, etc)
-Key items lists
-QMOS + SDA % 
-Calendar w/ assigned salesplanners 
-Soda pallet update
-Grocery dashboard w/ sales


----------



## DoWork (May 7, 2017)

Fuck you, FDC


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 7, 2017)

We got ours done in about 6 hours, had 4 sections completely stripped before the POG team could say "Tune-In Tuesday". We also have 8-9 sections of cheese. I kept all of the cheese on its Peghook and took it off then skewered them all by section onto separate 3 tier carts (Each it's own section to keep like DPCI's, etc together. (Old market trick, I used to use, to FIFO). Two of us were on the project full-time (me and our Senior POG TM) (once my PMT came and saw we were 4 sections done already he said screw this and dipped).


----------



## glo (May 7, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Fuck you, FDC


We don't carry that but it looks cooked. If it's uncooked, mysupport it and let them know that that's how it came in. They should get in contact with your FDC to make sure it doesn't happen again. We were getting extremely short dated and sometimes already expired meat on our trucks a long time ago.  Mysupported it and it stopped happening.


----------



## zoned2deep (May 7, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Does anyone have a market communication board? I have ideas for what to include on the one I'm creating, but wondering if I'm forgetting something that could be useful.
> 
> -Market routines
> -Produce report (for out of stocks, quality issues, etc)
> ...



We have a white board in the ambient room, the CTL (uhhh, FTL?) occasionally posts some of that stuff next to it.

I am amused by your mention of the QMOS + SDA % - no one in my store has ever in the 2+ years I've been in Market even mentioned the *existence* of such metrics, much less brought them up as something that has anything remotely approaching importance whatsoever. The only reason I even know they exist is because of The Break Room.


----------



## DoWork (May 7, 2017)

glo said:


> We don't carry that but it looks cooked. If it's uncooked, mysupport it and let them know that that's how it came in. They should get in contact with your FDC to make sure it doesn't happen again. We were getting extremely short dated and sometimes already expired meat on our trucks a long time ago.  Mysupported it and it stopped happening.



Cooked or not, it's not supposed to be above produce, especially organic.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 7, 2017)

glo said:


> We don't carry that but it looks cooked. If it's uncooked, mysupport it and let them know that that's how it came in. They should get in contact with your FDC to make sure it doesn't happen again. We were getting extremely short dated and sometimes already expired meat on our trucks a long time ago.  Mysupported it and it stopped happening.



If you are a C&S store, you can have your receiver also do this, and get credit back. They did this to me all the time.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 7, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Fuck you, FDC


Niiice. Looks like a box of that turkey for the Deli popped open and someone decided to toss it on a random pallet! (Yes, it's fully cooked, for anyone who's still curious.)


----------



## indigo25 (May 8, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> We have a white board in the ambient room, the CTL (uhhh, FTL?) occasionally posts some of that stuff next to it.
> 
> I am amused by your mention of the QMOS + SDA % - no one in my store has ever in the 2+ years I've been in Market even mentioned the *existence* of such metrics, much less brought them up as something that has anything remotely approaching importance whatsoever. The only reason I even know they exist is because of The Break Room.


For me, looking at the QMOS report week to week helps me poke more into what's going on in an area when I don't get to be deep into the department as much anymore. SDA report has helped (although only for short periods of time) to get my TMs a mydevice so they can actually do the SDA on time. Market tends to get pulled from my store so backing it up with #s as a food safety issue that requires equipment I can sometimes get what I want.


----------



## Midoninger (May 8, 2017)

so our ETL is to be shadowing us this week to see why we cant get done.
last week they fired the reason. XD spent $30 on sushi celebrating that shit
then in "shadowing" us ETL pulled TL off the floor several times to have in office talks. but first thing ETL had a panic attack, because i was in pfresh, TL was pulling autos and TM on the line.
ETL: "do you know where you TMs are?
TL: on the line and opening pfresh.
ETL: and what are they doing?
when my poor TL couldnt answer EXACTLY what each of us were doing 9_9 this led to us having to call out on the walkie when we completed each task. effectively NOT micromanaging like what they were told to not do but also at the same time keeping us on a short ass leash. 

in other news .... as part of the evolving roll out, were doing away with tables and getting tubs/bins to fill in their place. and we willno longer have mart, or maybe pfresh, planograms. itll be up to us where and how we merch our stuff. so. pretty much what ive been doing since i took over ... except now it wont be as bad hahahaha


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 8, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so our ETL is to be shadowing us this week to see why we cant get done.
> last week they fired the reason. XD spent $30 on sushi celebrating that shit
> then in "shadowing" us ETL pulled TL off the floor several times to have in office talks. but first thing ETL had a panic attack, because i was in pfresh, TL was pulling autos and TM on the line.
> ETL: "do you know where you TMs are?
> ...



When I was a PA, I always went to the PPTL (who is now my TL, lol) and was like, "Look, just give me and planograms and forget about it). I always ended up re-doing their planograms based on what I knew sold, what could sell better, or would look better, so I knew I would end up doing it myself anyways.


----------



## Midoninger (May 8, 2017)

right well at my store we cant do that because ETL LOG will have a shit fit that POG is doing markets job. he supports the not my jobbers.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 8, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> right well at my store we cant do that because ETL LOG will have a shit fit that POG is doing markets job. he supports the not my jobbers.



Um, right now doing Market's Job is actually getting us hours (our STL gives us them instead of Market). If it isnt us it leaves my entire team (including myself) with at most 30 hours a week.

This and we go into A&A 2.0 remodel/Home Innovation/Starbucks 10 year, within a month, I doubt they want to piss us off that much.


----------



## signingminion (May 8, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> When I was a PA, I always went to the PPTL (who is now my TL, lol) and was like, "Look, just give me and planograms and forget about it). I always ended up re-doing their planograms based on what I knew sold, what could sell better, or would look better, so I knew I would end up doing it myself anyways.


Yeah,  I never made/ let pog do anything in pfresh. Bakery/ produce/ meat should be done by pfresh anyway.


----------



## Midoninger (May 8, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Um, right now doing Market's Job is actually getting us hours (our STL gives us them instead of Market). If it isnt us it leaves my entire team (including myself) with at most 30 hours a week.
> 
> This and we go into A&A 2.0 remodel/Home Innovation/Starbucks 10 year, within a month, I doubt they want to piss us off that much.



he's also opposed to TMs from other work centers getting hours to work in market. and POG is still doing our stuff. until he finds out lol


----------



## signingminion (May 8, 2017)

Is there a quiz for organic produce,  or just the training walk through guide?


----------



## zoned2deep (May 8, 2017)

It's my last few Market closes before the transition to the new way of doing things at my store. I've been the closer for a while now, it's going to be weird moving over. I talked to my TL and they said that I would be working mid shifts, 12pm to 8:30pm, basically functioning as a floater, filling the gaps of whatever isn't getting done. Which is honestly what I did as a closer already, except I won't have to zone all of Market in addition to finishing all the important tasks that didn't get done. So I don't mind that. Plus, I can go grocery shopping after my shift, rather than always trying to run around during my lunch! Downside: I'll have to actually start getting up before noon.


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2017)

Dangit... conventional cuke, organic cuke, squash,  zucchini.... can they share a basket?  How are you staging these in pfresh in less than a foot of space? @qmosqueen help!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Dangit... conventional cuke, organic cuke, squash,  zucchini.... can they share a basket?  How are you staging these in pfresh in less than a foot of space? @qmosqueen help!


I'll have to wait and see my Plano girl is setting that wall tonight. But I guess flex in a basket where the cherries are suppose to be 
I still want limes and lemons on the wall too


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'll have to wait and see my Plano girl is setting that wall tonight. But I guess flex in a basket where the cherries are suppose to be
> I still want limes and lemons on the wall too


Cherries is two whole sections over.  My cukes are right next to the 4ft juice/ smoothie on the bottom.  The organic were the shelf above last round with plenty of space.  My PA just made a row of each in the basket...cukes are wrapped so it should meet standards?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Cherries is two whole sections over.  My cukes are right next to the 4ft juice/ smoothie on the bottom.  The organic were the shelf above last round with plenty of space.  My PA just made a row of each in the basket...cukes are wrapped so it should meet standards?


That sounds good

I have the unwrapped cukes this time of the year. Organic are wrapped 


We finally got cherries today
Strawberries have been cut all weekend


----------



## Midoninger (May 9, 2017)

yeah i gave ordering cherries a try. lets see what happens.

heeey ....
the 3 tier baskets that we have. some people use it by checklanes for fruit or whatever ... whats the order number for that?


----------



## zoned2deep (May 9, 2017)

Another aspect of closing Market I won't miss: because I almost never call out I would almost always end up having to pick up the slack when there were closing call outs in other work centers. I take the bus and the stop is right by my house, so even when the weather is very bad (as it was this past winter) I could still get to work.

In my bad performance review I was told I spend too much time backing up and helping other workcenters. Hmmm, I wonder why? I guess I shoulda called out all those nights when everyone else did, too. Then the closing LOD could have had fun taking all the calls and running to all the call buttons by themselves. It kinda makes me feel like a rube.

It's fine, though - we have like 6 call buttons in HBA in the opposite corner of the store from pfresh, and I used to hustle to get them all the time. But since I apparently help other workcenters too much, I figure the guests can just wait a few minutes to get their nicorette - I have other shit to do, apparently.

I still help if I know I'm covering a break or lunch, but otherwise I am practicing being less global.


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> Another aspect of closing Market I won't miss: because I almost never call out I would almost always end up having to pick up the slack when there were closing call outs in other work centers. I take the bus and the stop is right by my house, so even when the weather is very bad (as it was this past winter) I could still get to work.
> 
> In my bad performance review I was told I spend too much time backing up and helping other workcenters. Hmmm, I wonder why? I guess I shoulda called out all those nights when everyone else did, too. Then the closing LOD could have had fun taking all the calls and running to all the call buttons by themselves. It kinda makes me feel like a rube.
> 
> ...


 How does one spend too much time backing up?  Its hypothetically not possible.


----------



## Midoninger (May 9, 2017)

yeah isnt being faulted for that anti thesis to targets "one goal one voice one team" philosophy?


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> yeah isnt being faulted for that anti thesis to targets "one goal one voice one team" philosophy?


Completely.  I've only gotten the cull done in a nine hr shift... nobody even called me out on it.


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (May 11, 2017)

Yup Cherries are a go people. Also getting new items for that chicken pog as well as those organic berries...


----------



## SFSFun (May 11, 2017)

I miss not having organic produce. Now I have to fill out that damn organic receiving checklist every time we get some in.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2017)

cherries are in the AD next week .. i want organic grapes i hope they come in soon !!


----------



## signingminion (May 11, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> cherries are in the AD next week .. i want organic grapes i hope they come in soon !!


Ive got that shelf flexed with disco crap.  Not sure if it got ordered or arrived on truck today.  Missed sales are stupid,  just like the ctl in my store.  People have Been snapping up the organic ground beef like crazy.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2017)

That organic ground beef cannot keep it on the shelf   We sold out of the tony romas ribs that were 10.99 in one weekend


----------



## signingminion (May 11, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> That organic ground beef cannot keep it on the shelf   We sold out of the tony romas ribs that were 10.99 in one weekend


I haven't seen them come in yet,  but they have to better than the lloyds for us.


----------



## Midoninger (May 12, 2017)

so has anyone else gotten the news they want the vendors to have less space on the sales floor and we have to fill for ourselves? and also that we wont have POGs anymore and will have to make our own endcaps.
lastly, im sooooo looking forward to our tables going away and being replaced with bins. it looks sooo nice.


----------



## indigo25 (May 12, 2017)

Yeah, the store option endcap rollout is next week. It's not all the endcaps, but a certain percentage of them become ones you have more freedom to give to vendors (but you don't have to). Most of my vendors are a work in progress for various reasons so it will probably be a bit before I give any out. 

Oooh, I want bins instead of tables badly.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2017)

My bins will be coming in June with the remodel of all grocery can't wait any pictures to tease me with

Just set the G6 produce wall why 2 shelves of baby spinach 10 facings and such small space for head lettuce and cabbage ?
I need 7 more 4ft salad pushers they have salads on 4 4ft sections wow the wall is 10 sections so 40% salads.

More to order to fill and more to Qmos


----------



## zoned2deep (May 12, 2017)

Do you guys have pushers for the lean cuisines on the frozen dinners aisle? That aisle is literally my nemesis, my least fave to zone in allll of Market, we really need pushers for everything. I am a very relaxed person but zoning that aisle makes my blood boil and it takes everything to stop myself from cursing loudly. I just end up laying a lot of stuff on its back because I get fed up.

In other news, we got our bananas trees in and they've just been sitting in the back for a week now.

Talked to an LOD about putting them out, he said I should focus on zoning, morning team would take care of them tommorrow. This was like 4 days ago, haha


----------



## SitSpotSit (May 12, 2017)

Oh yeah, we've got the pushers all over in that Lean Cuisine area.  We push a lot there for smart huddles and I really appreciate how fast and easy it is to fill and go with the pushers.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2017)

No pushes those damn boxes just fall off the shelves


----------



## Midoninger (May 12, 2017)

we do. we have pushers for the LC and stoufers and such. theyre nice but POG divas couldnt bother to adjust the shelf heights after the install because their hands were cold. btw all in plano are male at my store. any who ....

still trying to find the order number for the fixture that has 3 baskets for produce or whatever.


----------



## indigo25 (May 12, 2017)

I can't wait for the freezers to be on pushers. -swoon-


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 12, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I can't wait for the freezers to be on pushers. -swoon-


Even just as a shopper, it's amazing. No more reaching into the back of the top shelf for the last of your favorite frozen fruit and freezing your armpit on the edge of the shelf! Plus it just looks 1000% better.


----------



## glo (May 13, 2017)

Man this past week has been brutal. Can't wait for the 21st!


----------



## Midoninger (May 13, 2017)

whats the 21st?


----------



## Fosny (May 13, 2017)

Our new food team lead has made some funny decisions in his short time being around. Took down the coffee endcap in pfresh then put it back up later. Cereal flexed in multiple places. We don't finish the truck? That's fine to him! 

:/


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 13, 2017)

Fosny said:


> Our new food team lead has made some funny decisions in his short time being around. Took down the coffee endcap in pfresh then put it back up later. Cereal flexed in multiple places. We don't finish the truck? That's fine to him!
> 
> :/


That never lasts long. Oh and from what I understand its pfresh coffee endcap is permanent if its starbucks or peets


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> That organic ground beef cannot keep it on the shelf   We sold out of the tony romas ribs that were 10.99 in one weekend


Why can't I have this? All I have is sutton and Dodge ribs.


----------



## Greenandred (May 14, 2017)

We got the Tony Roma's on planogram but haven't got them in yet. There are several other items that remain on planogram but never arrive. Has anyone gotten the Taylor Farms Teriyaki and chili kits? I've My Supported them to no success.


----------



## glo (May 14, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> We got the Tony Roma's on planogram but haven't got them in yet. There are several other items that remain on planogram but never arrive. Has anyone gotten the Taylor Farms Teriyaki and chili kits? I've My Supported them to no success.


We've carried them for quite a while. Not big sellers compared to our other kit salad options.


----------



## indigo25 (May 14, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> whats the 21st?


Official grocery operational rollout for some regions. Today we were starting it a week early and it all went to crap because of callouts. Yay.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2017)

got all the salad kits not big sellers not even with 2 dollar off coupon. just qmos and order more to keep full.  I order about 1 box every 4 days


----------



## Midoninger (May 14, 2017)

so in the infinite wisdom of ETL HR no one was scheduled for 6am, me in first at 730. wtf?
then had audacity as LOD to ask why the autos were so late being pulled.
Flow TL tried speaking to me implying that i dont communicate with my TL. then tried to speak to my TL about me not being good at communicating. then he was a punk the rest of the day.
my TL came up to me, explaining and asking about the conversations we both had and then asked me this, "Flow TL is a douche arent they?" my TL is sooooo proper so whenever they curse or use bad language i crack up even if its not funny.

yeah no, we have organic right? we order it right? does it come in? NOPE! in fact much of what we've had added to plano doesnt seem to want to come in.
that said ... the following items were removed from plano
whole carrots
whole ORGANIC carrots
italian salad
premium romaine salad
tri color slaw (no biggie didnt sell)
baby kale
celery stalks
cut celery
sliced mushrooms
zucchini
premium cuke
cuties (both)

the grapes had a whole shelf for each green and red ... no they have 1 facing, they share a shelf with cherries. we now have snakpak apple slices galore! salsa's galore! things that arent fresh galore! but are seemingly produce items! blasphemy!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2017)

All that you do not have are big sellers at my store both whole carrots
The celery stalks and finally got the cut celery back in guests have been asking for that
Italian salad big seller
Leafy salad comes on bad rotten a low lot

Grapes red green sell fast sbout 2 boxes of each per day.
I wish we would get the organic grapes  still out on those.


Why no April pomegranate ??


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Why no April pomegranate ??


I've been having to tell people left and right that pomegranate is primarily a winter fruit and that we don't know when/if we will get any in. So many disappointed faces.


----------



## Midoninger (May 15, 2017)

wow i dont think my store has EVER had pomegrantes.
in fact there's alot of produce i wish we could order but we dont seem to have available.


----------



## DoWork (May 15, 2017)

Anyone else having trouble getting the two pound or the organic grapes in? Been 2.5 weeks since the reset and still can't order them. All I can get in are the per pound grapes, and the green ones come in with about half of them turning to raisins.


----------



## RhettB (May 15, 2017)

We have not been able to get in cantaloupes.  

As much as I hate to say, bring back Super-Valu.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2017)

RhettB said:


> We have not been able to get in cantaloupes.
> 
> As much as I hate to say, bring back Super-Valu.



I have about 100 cantaloupes so i TPCd then to 1.49 from 1.99.
I also have a lot of the min watermelons so they are TPCd to 3.49 from 4.29.

i have them on the bottom shelf facing the race track and in the NEW  watermelon/cantaloupe shippers on each side of that table.

cannot get those organic grapes in. also funny same thing about the green grapes to raisins


----------



## DoWork (May 15, 2017)

Cantaloupe shippers?? I'd love one but haven't seen them nor any plans for them.


----------



## signingminion (May 15, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Cantaloupe shippers?? I'd love one but haven't seen them nor any plans for them.


Our pog was last week.  Still haven't seen them.


----------



## indigo25 (May 16, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the two pound or the organic grapes in? Been 2.5 weeks since the reset and still can't order them. All I can get in are the per pound grapes, and the green ones come in with about half of them turning to raisins.


I've gotten organic berries, but no grapes + the bananas are hit and miss.


----------



## Midoninger (May 16, 2017)

so ... 1 inch of space for a cuke, 1 inch for space for organic cuke AND 1 inch of space for a ORG zuke. wtf? do these college boys really think we keep 1 of each on the shelf because thats all thats fits. i swear who ever does these planners is just moving pics on a screen around and has no clue whatsoever how big the actual product they are working with is.

and for the love of god! please stop adding the packaged baby potatoes to plano NO ONE buys them. im talking about the ones in the bowl with the cardboard sleeve. some are like cheese or garlic herb. REGULAR baby poatatoes yes but not this drek!


----------



## signingminion (May 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so ... 1 inch of space for a cuke, 1 inch for space for organic cuke AND 1 inch of space for a ORG zuke. wtf? do these college boys really think we keep 1 of each on the shelf because thats all thats fits. i swear who ever does these planners is just moving pics on a screen around and has no clue whatsoever how big the actual product they are working with is.
> 
> and for the love of god! please stop adding the packaged baby potatoes to plano NO ONE buys them. im talking about the ones in the bowl with the cardboard sleeve. some are like cheese or garlic herb. REGULAR baby poatatoes yes but not this drek!


I love them potatoes.  But not the flavored ones we carry.


----------



## glo (May 16, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so ... 1 inch of space for a cuke, 1 inch for space for organic cuke AND 1 inch of space for a ORG zuke. wtf? do these college boys really think we keep 1 of each on the shelf because thats all thats fits. i swear who ever does these planners is just moving pics on a screen around and has no clue whatsoever how big the actual product they are working with is.
> 
> and for the love of god! please stop adding the packaged baby potatoes to plano NO ONE buys them. im talking about the ones in the bowl with the cardboard sleeve. some are like cheese or garlic herb. REGULAR baby poatatoes yes but not this drek!


Those potatoes sell well at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

Same here those microwave potatoes sell well here too  I hate that head lettuce only fits about 10 on the shelf, before I could get about 30 out

Also we have been selling less strawberries since we finished setting them to Plano.
Before we had them on the flat shelf and could fit 2 stacks on 2 shelfs. Now they are on the downward shelf and only get one stack it sucks big time   But hey those big guys in Minneapolis know what they're doing.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Cantaloupe shippers?? I'd love one but haven't seen them nor any plans for them.





signingminion said:


> Our pog was last week.  Still haven't seen them.


I'm off today but Wednesday morning if time permits I'll take a  pix and post it.


----------



## indigo25 (May 16, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Cantaloupe shippers?? I'd love one but haven't seen them nor any plans for them.


I got sent extras, they're probably yours.


----------



## signingminion (May 16, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I got sent extras, they're probably yours.


They came today in truck,  ctl wants the filler they sent.  I left her 6 cases two years ago...wtf is she doing eating it?


----------



## DoWork (May 16, 2017)

Those prepacked potatoes sell so well at my store. I've bought them before, and they're definitely worth the price.


----------



## DoWork (May 16, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I got sent extras, they're probably yours.



*angry fist shake*


----------



## DoWork (May 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'm off today but Wednesday morning if time permits I'll take a  pix and post it.



I'd greatly appreciate it. Dumping them in a wooden bin doesn't cut it for me


----------



## glo (May 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Same here those microwave potatoes sell well here too  I hate that head lettuce only fits about 10 on the shelf, before I could get about 30 out
> 
> Also we have been selling less strawberries since we finished setting them to Plano.
> Before we had them on the flat shelf and could fit 2 stacks on 2 shelfs. Now they are on the downward shelf and only get one stack it sucks big time   But hey those big guys in Minneapolis know what they're doing.


Set those shelves flat anyways.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

i just may do that on Wednesday. Setting shelves flat sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Midoninger (May 16, 2017)

well good for you guys ... at my store ... they grow mold....
my ETL got pissed off at me because lemons were cut. they spoke to me ONLY about researching the meat. the meat we dont order.
so when asked if i researched the lemons, even if we order them, if our on hands is too high they wont send them, ETLSF felt thats why we didnt get them but i wasnt asked to research THAT. its like damn! here we are on the 16th and were back to this. i wasnt fooled by the BTS niceness but holy shit night and day!

also, another day another truck ... NO Organic produce. as such! we mysupported again! its like they were all for that produce roll out ... and now ... warehouse isnt providing! 9_9


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

My research consists of qmosing the numbers down to the on hand numbers. I do the fresh meat and salads once a week. Sometimes I have to do 49 and then 49 again cause that is the highest number you can enter. 

 I have a bad PA who tosses shit without qmosing cause no mydevice available.


----------



## DoWork (May 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> My research consists of qmosing the numbers down to the on hand numbers. I do the fresh meat and salads once a week. Sometimes I have to do 49 and then 49 again cause that is the highest number you can enter.
> 
> I have a bad PA who tosses shit without qmosing cause no mydevice available.



I could be bad PA. ha.


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2017)

I gotta take pics of the pfresh area tomorrow to show y'all because we don't set the tables all together we have like 5 little islands floating around


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

Are we carrying Pepsi fire yet ?!

Pepsi Fire hopes to spice up soda aisle


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Are we carrying Pepsi fire yet ?!
> 
> Pepsi Fire hopes to spice up soda aisle


Ugh. If I wanted cinnamon cola I'd add Fireball to it...


----------



## Midoninger (May 16, 2017)

ive only seen that in slurpee form


----------



## SFSFun (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone else been having candy show up on FDC trucks? I know Target is planning on getting rid of McLanes, but I figured candy would come from the RDC.

We have a few cases show up every single day now... Food truck team feels that it's not their job to work it, so they set candy aside and it doesn't get worked until the next McLanes delivery.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2017)

Yes a few boxes of candy, most was 30 one day always on my meat pallet above the meat.

Gets worked by the end to end team whoever has that aisle for that day.


----------



## zoned2deep (May 17, 2017)

C&S often sends us random crap we don't sell, like Kroger brand frozen veggies or an obscure apple brand that has a DPCI but isn't sold at our store or any other store in the area. What do you guys tend to do with this stuff?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> C&S often sends us random crap we don't sell, like Kroger brand frozen veggies or an obscure apple brand that has a DPCI but isn't sold at our store or any other store in the area. What do you guys tend to do with this stuff?


Donate or put in the break room for TMs to eat  
Worse case just toss into compactor


----------



## Midoninger (May 17, 2017)

we unlocated and deleted all the bakery locations in the freezer. the backroom TL asked how is this supposed to work and the answer is we challenge freezer everyday now. so were unlocating and deleting all the locations for dairy and freezer, and pushing to the floor daily. sounds fine except whos going to do this? when you write a schedule that is 1 tm ALONE for 2 hours to open, and has to pull all the autos ... yuck! it likely works in a higher volume store, but lower volume, less payroll, your killing your TMs.
sad thing is now i cant find anything that start for as much as theyre paying me now ... well ... that'll hire me ...


----------



## indigo25 (May 17, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Has anyone else been having candy show up on FDC trucks? I know Target is planning on getting rid of McLanes, but I figured candy would come from the RDC.
> 
> We have a few cases show up every single day now... Food truck team feels that it's not their job to work it, so they set candy aside and it doesn't get worked until the next McLanes delivery.


Yeah, we were sent like 40 cases of M&Ms on top of our bananas yesterday.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 17, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> C&S often sends us random crap we don't sell, like Kroger brand frozen veggies or an obscure apple brand that has a DPCI but isn't sold at our store or any other store in the area. What do you guys tend to do with this stuff?


One time we got a TON of Wal-Mart's milk and some genius actually stocked it on the shelves. It was around Black Friday or the big Back to College event, so Starbucks needed milk and I had to grab the Highland stuff because we literally ran out of Market Pantry milk.


----------



## DoWork (May 17, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Yeah, we were sent like 40 cases of M&Ms on top of our bananas yesterday.



Every truck. Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2017)

So here are my shippers


----------



## SFSFun (May 17, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Yeah, we were sent like 40 cases of M&Ms on top of our bananas yesterday.


I wouldn't even mind if they would at least put it on a separate pallet. Instead we get a few boxes each with meat, dairy, produce.


----------



## Midoninger (May 17, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> So here are my shippers



your pfresh is twice the size of mine. im so jealous. so very jealous


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> your pfresh is twice the size of mine. im so jealous. so very jealous


well we do 120-140k weekdays and about 180 - 200k on the weekends.  The Saturday before Easter we did 245k.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2017)

By chance, do you have the sign number for cart shopper sign header? I don't have those signs.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 18, 2017)

For the "cart stopper" signs 
I have dcpi 004 45 3614 or
Part no. 4453614

We got these back around August of 2016 with the bunker sign holders. We had 12 but down to only 7 left


----------



## Midoninger (May 18, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> well we do 120-140k weekdays and about 180 - 200k on the weekends.  The Saturday before Easter we did 245k.



damn my store does maybe 60k a day. not sure on weekends.
but!
rumor is headquarters is going to making some head changes in my store so i should have in there. im so excited!

i enjoy having a POG set, no one telling me, this was done sunday somehow? and then i find today its for everything drink wise that came out of the aisle but has been sitting in the backroom. wonderful. so on top of a late FDC truck i had to get all that done.


----------



## signingminion (May 18, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> damn my store does maybe 60k a day. not sure on weekends.
> but!
> rumor is headquarters is going to making some head changes in my store so i should have in there. im so excited!
> 
> i enjoy having a POG set, no one telling me, this was done sunday somehow? and then i find today its for everything drink wise that came out of the aisle but has been sitting in the backroom. wonderful. so on top of a late FDC truck i had to get all that done.


60k weekdays is ultra low or low volume... not sure the cutoffs but we are 80k most days 120k weekends and org chart 3...

I'm hoping we get that new table.  We are perpetually short shelves and can't order more,  nor have we been able since right after we opened...


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (May 19, 2017)

Pfresh store TMs - any advice regarding routines to keep your bakery table looking brand? Ours was blown out as hell today, so I locu'd the open stock, printed off labels, pushed everything I could, and backstocked the rest. That worked well enough, but I had holes the open stock didn't fill, so I ended up manually scanning the shelf labels and memorizing backroom locations for the case stock, which is not really optimal. I really need to start carrying a note pad. The table looked nice, I just figure there must be a more organized/efficient way to do this, or a routine to set up so the table doesn't end up looking barren in the first place.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 19, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Pfresh store TMs - any advice regarding routines to keep your bakery table looking brand? Ours was blown out as hell today, so I locu'd the open stock, printed off labels, pushed everything I could, and backstocked the rest. That worked well enough, but I had holes the open stock didn't fill, so I ended up manually scanning the shelf labels and memorizing backroom locations for the case stock, which is not really optimal. I really need to start carrying a note pad. The table looked nice, I just figure there must be a more organized/efficient way to do this, or a routine to set up so the table doesn't end up looking barren in the first place.


Super, not Pfresh, but the TMs who fill the bakery tables write down everything they need on a notepad and grab everything in 1-2 trips into the freezer. This is once daily and the tables still look barren sometimes when it's a high traffic day. The bakery/deli/sushi freezer is also unlocated, so it means less time in the freezer. It helps that the freezer stays organized, so if you have people who just randomly choose places to backstock the items, unlocating everything won't help. The random stray box of stuff is found once a quarter when food inventory happens, but it's never more than a box or two.


----------



## DoWork (May 19, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Super, not Pfresh, but the TMs who fill the bakery tables write down everything they need on a notepad and grab everything in 1-2 trips into the freezer. This is once daily and the tables still look barren sometimes when it's a high traffic day. The bakery/deli/sushi freezer is also unlocated, so it means less time in the freezer. It helps that the freezer stays organized, so if you have people who just randomly choose places to backstock the items, unlocating everything won't help. The random stray box of stuff is found once a quarter when food inventory happens, but it's never more than a box or two.



Another super. Identical procedure.


----------



## SFSFun (May 19, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Pfresh store TMs - any advice regarding routines to keep your bakery table looking brand? Ours was blown out as hell today, so I locu'd the open stock, printed off labels, pushed everything I could, and backstocked the rest. That worked well enough, but I had holes the open stock didn't fill, so I ended up manually scanning the shelf labels and memorizing backroom locations for the case stock, which is not really optimal. I really need to start carrying a note pad. The table looked nice, I just figure there must be a more organized/efficient way to do this, or a routine to set up so the table doesn't end up looking barren in the first place.


Our freezer is split up by fillgroup, so all of the bakery stuff will be together in the same few sections. It's just a matter of going in there and opening boxes to see what we have.

If you're going to be scanning shelf labels, you could do it with a myDevice and create a batch for anything that has locations. Then the batch will take you to each location and you can decide if you want to pull it or burn it.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the answers! It sounds like I need to learn how to create a batch with the myDevice.


----------



## Delaney (May 19, 2017)

For the bakery table I usually do a needs fill for that POG and after that I do a batch for anything that doesn't pull. And then of course sometimes you have to go on a scavenger hunt because the counts are wrong and you gotta find those 30 French breads


----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2017)

We do not back stock any bakery we have 1 metro and 1 tub of bakery in the freezer which we push at least once a day if not twice. We keep all loose bakery in the box. Breakfast & cookies on one cart and kings Hawaiian  & bread on the other


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Thanks for the answers! It sounds like I need to learn how to create a batch with the myDevice.


Go under research or manage inventory/pog fill on the red screen. Close the batch on 2nd screen, Grab a PDA to pull batch under work batches. Under research or exf.


----------



## Midoninger (May 20, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Pfresh store TMs - any advice regarding routines to keep your bakery table looking brand? Ours was blown out as hell today, so I locu'd the open stock, printed off labels, pushed everything I could, and backstocked the rest. That worked well enough, but I had holes the open stock didn't fill, so I ended up manually scanning the shelf labels and memorizing backroom locations for the case stock, which is not really optimal. I really need to start carrying a note pad. The table looked nice, I just figure there must be a more organized/efficient way to do this, or a routine to set up so the table doesn't end up looking barren in the first place.



yeah research is really your friend here. research it AFTER you purge from the backroom and make sure the amount you fill it to matches the capacity.
example:
Capacity reads: 4
you actually push 8 to the home.
so, make the capacity 8 so the computer pulls to fill for what can fit.

example 2:
no one buys the apple fritters. EVER.
capacity: 6
so i changed it 3 so this way it has its facing. and we dont have to throw as much all the time even though we do .....

as far as routine add shit to the SDA in the mydevice. this way it makes sure people attention to that table and shelves.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 20, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> yeah research is really your friend here. research it AFTER you purge from the backroom and make sure the amount you fill it to matches the capacity.
> example:
> Capacity reads: 4
> you actually push 8 to the home.
> ...



Take a Picture on your MyDevice of the table 

Overfilling the Bakery Table will only give you even more outs in the long run.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2017)

Research research research keep your on hand count accurate or below what it says.
The cinnamon breakfast rolls will not come in unless the on hands are zero so I Qmos to zero even though I still have 12 on the shelf.
You have to do what you have to do to keep the table full if that makes sense.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 20, 2017)

What is your guys end to end process like hours wise...I feel..like if this is what its like at the launch market is going to be a mess in a few months if past hours allocation is any indication.  We just started this process 3 weeks ago I think so maybe its just going to work itself out naturally but im not optimistic.

We have our flow truck three days a week.  On those three days our schedule breaks down into TM1&2 6-12, TM 3 8-12 TM4 430-9 and TL 8-4.  First two have to deal with breaking down uboats and pushing them to floor along with pulling, pushing and backstocking ALL autofills.

Usually when 8 rolls around all autofills are done and backstocked and uboats are on floor ready to be pushed.  Those TMs go to break, come back and everyone pushes their aisles completely zoning and researching each one once the push is done for that aisle.  Take the uboat back, do cardboard and do backstock.  The first two TMs also have to take lunches so that is 30 more minutes cut into the process.

Usually around 12 all the push and backstock is done so the truck itself is mostly taken care of.  The problem I am finding is that we still have a ton of research batches that need to be pulled, both from us and instocks from the RIGS that is usually 1 1/2 if not 2 full vehicles.  We have had to extend almost every push day.

My problems are as follows with this whole process
1.  Pfresh and open market arent even really being touched til after noon other than the autofills.  Is this really how its supposed to be?  We cant really have someone spend another 30 min to an hour in market when we are allready pushed for time with the dry market push.   Heck if the TL still has to pull and push research, and then pull and push the 1pm autofills they get to open market when?

2.  On non truck days are hours are literally the same.  Other day opener was 4.5 hours and closer was 4.5 hours but we now have to pull all the autofills, and be involved in pushing and backstocking the dry market section which we hadnt been previously doing.  Non truck days should have a little more coverage right?

3.  Where are the hours for all this backstock we now have to do.  Mcclane Candy push and backstock, plano backstock, vendor backstock,   Yesterday when we were about done with the truck there were literally 7 vehicles of backstock that had nothing to do with the truck process or anything we did at all that day along with like 6 vehicles in the freezer.  This was AFTER taking care of 4-5 vehicles in the freezer a few days before.

4.  When exactly do we clean?

I feel like this new process only really changed how dry market looks and functions and open market is being shafted even more than it was before an that the hours given are less than the hours it was taking before switching over to this new process.

If i had to take a guess at it...hours would range from 120 to 136 or so depending on non truck day hours scheduled for the ENTIRE market team.  Am i wrong or does this seem lower than what it should be


----------



## Motorhead (May 21, 2017)

I told my ETL that with this new market rollout I'd rather work 6-2:30 everyday, but he said that since I have the Food assistant title, I still have to work 1 mid shift and 1 closing shift a week like a TL does. 
For the other FAs out there, what is your schedule like?


----------



## Greenandred (May 21, 2017)

I open on Mondays. On Tuesdays, I do a mid to late shift. (Sometimes only 5 and half hours. Nobody fully closes anymore in Market) I am off on Wednesdays. I open on Thursdays, Fridays, and my weekend. With the new rollout, the entire team has been getting cut. On the next schedule, I have 34 hours and on the next one I have 33. So much for getting things done.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2017)

i always close on Monday and every other Friday 3PM to 11PM, rest of the time is open 6AM to 2:30PM.
We are only just ended week 1 of the e2e in Market.


----------



## indigo25 (May 21, 2017)

Motorhead said:


> I told my ETL that with this new market rollout I'd rather work 6-2:30 everyday, but he said that since I have the Food assistant title, I still have to work 1 mid shift and 1 closing shift a week like a TL does.
> For the other FAs out there, what is your schedule like?


I use my FA's 7-3:30 (I wanted 6-2:30, but STL said no), and I mainly have them own open market. I wrote a routine for each day with timelines, and am having each person write how long it actually took them so I can use them to edit timelines and observe. Our "closer" is only 2-6ish most days so it's odd they'd have you do a normal close. Unfortunately our rollout this past week has been hit or miss as everyone I took from flow has called out 1-2x already in the first week. Not very happy about how things are going.


----------



## Motorhead (May 21, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I use my FA's 7-3:30 (I wanted 6-2:30, but STL said no), and I mainly have them own open market. I wrote a routine for each day with timelines, and am having each person write how long it actually took them so I can use them to edit timelines and observe. Our "closer" is only 2-6ish most days so it's odd they'd have you do a normal close. Unfortunately our rollout this past week has been hit or miss as everyone I took from flow has called out 1-2x already in the first week. Not very happy about how things are going.



At least your STL lets your FAs open everyday. My ETL said there's still gonna be a normal closing shift. We had callouts during the past week too and the market tms are not zoning as they're pushing like they're supposed to. Also, we have some TMs that are slow pushers which makes it worse. I hope this week is better.


----------



## WinterRose (May 22, 2017)

What's  FEFO?


----------



## ISMike (May 22, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> What's  FEFO?


FEFO or FIFO? 
FIFO is First In First Out. Put newer (later expiring goods) in the back so older (sooner to expire) goods sell first from the front.


----------



## Yetive (May 22, 2017)

First Expired First Out.  Same thing really.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 22, 2017)

FEFO is first expired first out.


----------



## WinterRose (May 22, 2017)

Thank you! I know FIFO. I figured FEFO's the same but just can't remember what E stands for. =)


----------



## DoWork (May 23, 2017)

We get a lot of lunch meat from our FDC that has fucked up dates. One week, it may be June 11th and the next week, it may be June 8. It causes a lot of problems because people just use FIFO, disregarding expiration dates. FEFO also helps catch expired(or soon to be) product on the floor because you're aware of dates instead of mindlessly pushing to the back.


----------



## Delaney (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone have the problem of stls and etls loving beer so much that they try to take the dairy endcap cooler for it? What am i supposed to do with all this dated dairy product? Im already combining 2 salesplanners (lemonade and milk) together since they took 1 door from me.


----------



## indigo25 (May 23, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Does anyone have the problem of stls and etls loving beer so much that they try to take the dairy endcap cooler for it? What am i supposed to do with all this dated dairy product? Im already combining 2 salesplanners (lemonade and milk) together since they took 1 door from me.


Are you the food team lead? If you are/you don't mind pushing back/your TL doesn't mind pushing back you can bring up your concerns about taking doors away. If the beer is selling well where it is in the cooler then they obviously won't want to change it.


----------



## Delaney (May 23, 2017)

Im not. Just the food assistant. I try voicing my concerns but they're all like what the STL wants is what happens. I just don't like having all this product that goes out of date in about a month just chilling in the back. I personally have never thought it sold all that great. Beer you can put in stacks all around market and the front and just sell thru a ton of ice. Even the DTL has said in the past we have just a little too much beer in the store. With the E2E in market I'm in charge of dairy and it kills me to end up throwing money out the window...at least it'll all get donated


----------



## indigo25 (May 23, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Im not. Just the food assistant. I try voicing my concerns but they're all like what the STL wants is what happens. I just don't like having all this product that goes out of date in about a month just chilling in the back. I personally have never thought it sold all that great. Beer you can put in stacks all around market and the front and just sell thru a ton of ice. Even the DTL has said in the past we have just a little too much beer in the store. With the E2E in market I'm in charge of dairy and it kills me to end up throwing money out the window...at least it'll all get donated


I would tie the product using the create a salesplan option and keep track of how it is selling. Even if you know it isn't selling it is always best to be able to show that you're serious about it not being a good option. My STL picks things he must have on endcaps, but if the person in charge of an area is able to speak to their reasoning then he backs down (usually). It can help to drop phrases like "owning your business" and "sales" and such. I don't do sidestacks in my store because 1) they don't sell, and 2) they always want them in the worst locations. Are they beers from local breweries in packs or the larger bottles, or is it like packs of Coors and Budweiser? I think in my area the larger bottles from local places would sell okay on an endcap, but if it's the common Coors and such then it would be a waste of space since we have the back beer wall already.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)

Anyone else having issues receiving grapes ? We finally get the organic grapes in the clamshell and now no bagged grapes. Green are not on the order.  We have zero grapes , flexed strawberries everywhere.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)

What is this beer you speak of ?  I can drink a good beer but we don't sell any in my dry state. 
We still make great sales without the alcohol sales. My store is number one in sales in my district if not the most in my state


----------



## DoWork (May 23, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having issues receiving grapes ? We finally get the organic grapes in the clamshell and now no bagged grapes. Green are not on the order.  We have zero grapes , flexed strawberries everywhere.



Same. Flexed, shitty strawberries galore. I wish we'd stick with Driscoll's and drop these other crap brands.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2017)

Your stl is putting beer in a cooler for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Delaney (May 23, 2017)

STL is trying to make it one of the permanent store option ones. I think our ETL-Food is siding with the Food TL and myself.


----------



## Delaney (May 23, 2017)

Also we're in VA so craft beer and wineries everywhere. Sigh.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Also we're in VA so craft beer and wineries everywhere. Sigh.


Sales are important, more hours for you & the store.


----------



## Midoninger (May 23, 2017)

Motorhead said:


> I told my ETL that with this new market rollout I'd rather work 6-2:30 everyday, but he said that since I have the Food assistant title, I still have to work 1 mid shift and 1 closing shift a week like a TL does.
> For the other FAs out there, what is your schedule like?



i work some opens but mostly mids it seems. :/

@qmosqueen you get organic strawberries? i dont. i get grapes and rhaspberries and black berries, maybe bananas .... but NEVER org strawberries or blueberries.

we made the list as we comped 30% again! way to be low volume store achievements!

is anyone else having to do demo tables for strawberries thurs-sun?

finally, do you guys have to know:
areas of market that do well vs that dont, like whats selling whats not? and things to that avail? i personally dont have access to it, so if my TL doesnt tell me my ETL gets pissy that i dont have this info. i wouldnt ask, but the STL asked me a similar question, so i felt maybe it was something important.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)

Yes I have organic strawberries , raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, green and red grapes.


----------



## Midoninger (May 24, 2017)

so were having a demo table thurs= sunday. for strawberries. yucky low quality strawberries. awesome.
im glad im off tomorrow.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 24, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> so were having a demo table thurs= sunday. for strawberries. yucky low quality strawberries. awesome.
> im glad im off tomorrow.



For the purpose of showing guests how to clean and eat a strawberry? Really, lol


----------



## MarketMother (May 24, 2017)

I'm having the same problems with green and red bagged grapes. The organic clamshell grapes are very expensive, and don't look very good either.

Are your guests making comments about the organic pricing? I'm having to TPC all the organic berries or they don't sell.


----------



## glo (May 24, 2017)

Our organic strawberries do very well. The others just do alright.


----------



## DoWork (May 24, 2017)

Organic berries, apples, and salads sell quite well at my store. It took a long while to get customers to expect organic stuff, and keeping it full and fresh was a big part of the success we've seen. Organic greens are still a problem, mostly because they come in looking like absolute trash and in way too much quantities.


----------



## Malkiacera (May 25, 2017)

Motorhead said:


> I told my ETL that with this new market rollout I'd rather work 6-2:30 everyday, but he said that since I have the Food assistant title, I still have to work 1 mid shift and 1 closing shift a week like a TL does.
> For the other FAs out there, what is your schedule like?


I work 4am four days and then Monday is my mid 12-8:30. We don't close but we still have the mid rotation every third weekend. I am the only FA not part of the weekend rotation or the 6 Am shift becuase other than my TL the others aren't as efficient getting everything started in the mornings.


----------



## indigo25 (May 25, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> i work some opens but mostly mids it seems. :/
> 
> @qmosqueen you get organic strawberries? i dont. i get grapes and rhaspberries and black berries, maybe bananas .... but NEVER org strawberries or blueberries.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for specific items, or what departments are selling well? Items would be the item level detail report on WB.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 25, 2017)

From what I hear Organics has been nothing but QMOS at my store (I am in a AA Volume "Wegman's Town"). If you can afford organics you aren't shopping for food at Target.


----------



## Midoninger (May 26, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Are you looking for specific items, or what departments are selling well? Items would be the item level detail report on WB.



no im just asking if this is something i 'NEED' to know or more of my ETLs micromanaging. their newest thing: Uboats must be stacked in specific manner. which is crazy because you dont know whats coming off the line and when. so imagine how long the "stack this way" was followed?

ive done it! ive worn a red plaid shirt to work. instead of solid red! it was glorious! but felt semi dirty..... i became a dress code violator like the rest of them!
but damn if i didnt get a lot of compliments on how nice my shirt was and cute i was in it!


----------



## Billybobjoe (May 27, 2017)

I found a full cart of the overpriced expired cheese/meat today. We literally just set it a week and a half ago and already it's looking like a mistake for Target to carry it.


----------



## Midoninger (May 27, 2017)

please, some guest left a kiddie shopping cart with like 7 containers of soymilk, an 18 count egg, shredded cheese, 3 strawberries, and shredded lettuce with some cereal boxes on top of all that, which made it seem deliberate, yeah it was a nice discovery for me this morning when i went in.


----------



## indigo25 (May 27, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> no im just asking if this is something i 'NEED' to know or more of my ETLs micromanaging. their newest thing: Uboats must be stacked in specific manner. which is crazy because you dont know whats coming off the line and when. so imagine how long the "stack this way" was followed?
> 
> ive done it! ive worn a red plaid shirt to work. instead of solid red! it was glorious! but felt semi dirty..... i became a dress code violator like the rest of them!
> but damn if i didnt get a lot of compliments on how nice my shirt was and cute i was in it!


I wouldn't say it is required, but I think it is good to know in general what departments aren't doing well because it helps you look into what could be causing low sales (product always blown out, inconsistent zone, etc). For me I try and fix these problem areas myself and get spread too thin so if my food TMs noticed things and tried to improve them it would warm my heart.


----------



## glo (May 27, 2017)

Hey guys. We got corn in again. It comes in with ice. 
Yet another year where our first shipment creates a huge mess. 

How do you guys store it?


----------



## Midoninger (May 28, 2017)

corn comes in with ice? wtf? i think thats a bit much ....



indigo25 said:


> I wouldn't say it is required, but I think it is good to know in general what departments aren't doing well because it helps you look into what could be causing low sales (product always blown out, inconsistent zone, etc). For me I try and fix these problem areas myself and get spread too thin so if my food TMs noticed things and tried to improve them it would warm my heart.



yeah if the market TMs would step up and do just a weeeeee bit more.
the sampling berries thing wasnt so bad. sans the fact they sent us bad berries but what else is new?
and yes stretched too thin is a thing!


----------



## indigo25 (May 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> corn comes in with ice? wtf? i think thats a bit much ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they're supposed to be doing instocks for their own assigned aisles so really it's part of my expectations already. It's what I did when I was a PA, but the end to end team I have is almost all people new to market so I'm not super worried about it yet. I work very hard to make sure my team doesn't feel overworked and underappreciated by me.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2017)

Manual cafs suck big time for the market rollout. We have the auto cafs and do research so why are we doing manual cafs too ? 

Dairy and freezer back stock is piling up


----------



## glo (May 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Manual cafs suck big time for the market rollout. We have the auto cafs and do research so why are we doing manual cafs too ?
> 
> Dairy and freezer back stock is piling up


Don't push anything without backstocking it afterwards. We're doing pretty well and coming clean every day, but my ETL loves to intervene... Every day she's not there it goes so much smoother. Don't drop manuals unless you're ahead and be aggressive with research. POG fills > manuals because you can aim for one specific area and get it full.


----------



## Midoninger (May 30, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Well, they're supposed to be doing instocks for their own assigned aisles so really it's part of my expectations already. It's what I did when I was a PA, but the end to end team I have is almost all people new to market so I'm not super worried about it yet. I work very hard to make sure my team doesn't feel overworked and underappreciated by me.



i try to do the same. i want them to see me doing the job they do as well so they dont feel like i just have my job and they have theirs. but i think i have a good repore with my team so its not too much of an issue. perhaps keep an eye on who does what well and have different TMs on specific tasks? like 1 day i had someone do ALL the back stock while everyone pushed. it worked pretty well and the team seemed pretty good with only push or only BS.



qmosqueen said:


> Manual cafs suck big time for the market rollout. We have the auto cafs and do research so why are we doing manual cafs too ?
> 
> Dairy and freezer back stock is piling up



we never do manual CAFs. in fact we more often than not use POG fill, but as a protip, if you just update the inventory, and dont drop the batch, itll go into the next CAF or Autofill. and if you do it right, and its drops as an EXF, then instocks will thick they shot it during the RIGs and push it for you! everyone wins!
and yeah, our dairy freezer backstock began piling up for while too ... glad to see not only us. but the trick is to have someone start backstocking after the dairy push is done and then have a few people do freezer if possible as no one wants to be in the freezer but its not as bad if in a group.
coarse i go it alone because im not a sissy when it comes to the cold.



glo said:


> Don't push anything without backstocking it afterwards. We're doing pretty well and coming clean every day, but my ETL loves to intervene... Every day she's not there it goes so much smoother. Don't drop manuals unless you're ahead and be aggressive with research. POG fills > manuals because you can aim for one specific area and get it full.



omg yes when were getting stuff done this week too because our ETL is away! its amazing! our ETL is just plainly extra about everything.


----------



## Midoninger (May 30, 2017)

PS
we have a sales competition this week, and my store beat all the other stores in the area, save for 1, which was a higher volume store and they sampled more than we did. they did melons too were only did berries. but still my little low volume store beat out high volume stores and the other LV stores too!

plus in our day side huddle we got recognized too! that NEVER happens.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (May 30, 2017)

That feel when you're really into your workcenter and really motivated to make positive outcomes, but there's only so much you can do when you're only in the building 20 bloody hours per week.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 1, 2017)

and they dont get you cant do 120hrs worth of work in 20 hours time.....


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2017)

I was a beast on Wednesday I pushed 297 produce, 2 pallets of vendor milk, specialty half gallon milks from the FDC truck about 20 boxes and the fresh meat off of the FDC truck all by myself in 8 hours while doing the cull and keeping the floor full.  It can be done with a little hard work and sweat.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 2, 2017)

This McLane phase out is starting to drive me nuts. Yesterday was the largest push yet with 45% of the truck being D055. There was candy all over my 3 ambient pallets and I didn't realize until 4 hours after delivery that the one 6ft pallet, that I thought was completely candy, had 4 cases of nectarines ON THE VERY BOTTOM OF THE PALLET.

Speaking of stone fruit, is anyone else having issues getting it in? I got an initial push of nectarines and peaches 10 days ago but despite ordering every day, havn't received additional pushes. I wanted to flip the promo table to the June layout but can't seem to get in the product to do it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2017)

No stone fruit yet but I'll see if I can order it later today

Most of my candy comes on the banana pallet with tomatoes and potatoes.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 2, 2017)

LogisticsFox said:


> This McLane phase out is starting to drive me nuts. Yesterday was the largest push yet with 45% of the truck being D055. There was candy all over my 3 ambient pallets and I didn't realize until 4 hours after delivery that the one 6ft pallet, that I thought was completely candy, had 4 cases of nectarines ON THE VERY BOTTOM OF THE PALLET.
> 
> Speaking of stone fruit, is anyone else having issues getting it in? I got an initial push of nectarines and peaches 10 days ago but despite ordering every day, havn't received additional pushes. I wanted to flip the promo table to the June layout but can't seem to get in the product to do it.


I haven't seen stone fruit in my store for at least 4 days.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 2, 2017)

Our FDC is getting better with candy. Several times this week they've sent us the candy on it's own separate wooden pallet.

The downside is our checklane candy is not coming in totes, so someone has to break down the candy pallet to separate out the stuff for the checklanes.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 4, 2017)

Things are going splendidly catastrophic at my store. I work noon to 830 shifts. I literally haven't even been able to finish the PFresh CAFs by the end of my shift, we still have a pallet of C&S produce leftover from Thursday, and another one just got pushed right before I got off work Sat night. There's tons of backstock in every cooler, produce isn't getting pushed from the backroom, pfresh looks pathetically empty. Multiple days dry grocery push has been left undone at the end of the day. It's basically a disaster.

The one positive thing is that for once the ETLs aren't blaming me for the shitshow, which is nice. All the leadership I've talked to seem to recognize things are utterly borked structurally... everyone  except my FTL of course, who every shift mentions more things he would like to me to be doing during my "closing" shift. After ranting about my clueless FTL to an LOD they basically told me, "Yeah, bring up any concerns to the HL ETL instead, the FTL is just going to tick you off."


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 4, 2017)

was awakened at 445 this morning, my TL needed me to come in in their place as all hell broke out for them at home. i asked what i was walking into, and when they told me i regretted me choice ... got in and it wasnt bad. wth?
i think i need to go over with my TL how to speak on whats doing in market without making it seem like a hopeless disaster and make me worry.
but once again on my TLs weekened 2 call outs, and all they had were 2 TMs. and also once again, those same TMs were scheduled against availability. so whos really at fault here?

cant order peaches but plums and nectarines yes! i almost died when i saw them because they stole away a spot from my bananas now all we have them on is a tree which SUCKS.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2017)

Just flex the stone fruit on the front and get rid of cutties and bagged oranges we never sold them the past couple summers why now   

We always keep the fruit that sells full and flexed into other spots to fill the floor. 

Headquarters doesn't know how to make a pog for produce.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 4, 2017)

I hate the stupid stone fruit, it is like the ultimate fruit fly bait, and pfresh gets culled so rarely these days that I just know we are going to get an infestation at the ambient table this summer.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 4, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> I hate the stupid stone fruit, it is like the ultimate fruit fly bait, and pfresh gets culled so rarely these days that I just know we are going to get an infestation at the ambient table this summer.


At the stores I worked at we put the baskets of stone fruit in the produce cooler overnight. Really helps the fruitfly issue.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 5, 2017)

One of these days, FDC. One of these days. Truck comes late. Two fucked up pallets. One has milk leaking all through it, another has eggs crushed on the bottom.

Candy is spread sporadically throughout ALL of the fucking pallets. A box here, a box there. Mother fuck you, how do you even account for these items packing them like this?!

Raw chicken on a semi-pallet above organic/non-organic produce, which isn't even separated anymore.

Pushing so many god damn melons that look like trash. Cantelope looks like giant golf balls.

But, all of this could be forgiven if the one item I've been ordering for the last week showed up in good shape. You sent me a bag of "white" onions. The only thing white was the dried peels which didn't even hide the fact that there was BLACK MOLD underneath them because they'd been stored either in a highly moist environment or they were wet at some point and never dried out.

I swear, I'd like to send a truck back with a note laden with abusive wording. Fucking garbage.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 5, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> At the stores I worked at we put the baskets of stone fruit in the produce cooler overnight. Really helps the fruitfly issue.



That sounds good, except we don't have Market people on the floor past 8:30pm anymore.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2017)

Ah I just toss the old stone fruit when the new ones arrive.  So it will be a daily rotating of the stone fruit out with the old in with the new. 
As long as I do it on the 5 days a week that I work just remember not to order too many cases like no more than 3 at a time.


----------



## IDoStuffHere (Jun 5, 2017)

After what I found the other day I refuse to eat or shop food at target. All i buy from em now is electronics.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 5, 2017)

Because Market is such a rolling disaster, I asked my FTL what I should prioritize for my closing 12 to 830 shifts, if not everything is gonna get done. They said prioritize reshop and dry CAFs over pfresh CAFs, because morning ETLs are complaining about that stuff being leftover. I found it hilarious that they were basically acknowledging that Market is such a disaster that they would rather me focus on minimizing how bad things seem than actually priorizing things based on sales and perishability.

So when I left Sunday night there was still a very full metro of leftover unpushed C&S from *Thursday*, and two full pfresh CAF metros undone. But by god at least I got the reshop out.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 5, 2017)

IDoStuffHere said:


> After what I found the other day I refuse to eat or shop food at target. All i buy from em now is electronics.



Do tell please


----------



## glo (Jun 5, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> Because Market is such a rolling disaster, I asked my FTL what I should prioritize for my closing 12 to 830 shifts, if not everything is gonna get done. They said prioritize reshop and dry CAFs over pfresh CAFs, because morning ETLs are complaining about that stuff being leftover. I found it hilarious that they were basically acknowledging that Market is such a disaster that they would rather me focus on minimizing how bad things seem than actually priorizing things based on sales and perishability.
> 
> So when I left Sunday night there was still a very full metro of leftover unpushed C&S from *Thursday*, and two full pfresh CAF metros undone. But by god at least I got the reshop out.


Yeah, my pfresh is taking a hit too. The days when there's a lot of dry freight, pfresh hardly gets touched. If I'm not there, its likely that no one will be over there after 8 or 9. It's really taking its toll.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 5, 2017)

Produce Queen said:


> At the stores I worked at we put the baskets of stone fruit in the produce cooler overnight. Really helps the fruitfly issue.



Great idea


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 5, 2017)

DoWork said:


> One of these days, FDC. One of these days. Truck comes late. Two fucked up pallets. One has milk leaking all through it, another has eggs crushed on the bottom.
> 
> Candy is spread sporadically throughout ALL of the fucking pallets. A box here, a box there. Mother fuck you, how do you even account for these items packing them like this?!
> 
> ...



My last C&S truck I received a few days ago...one of the pallets had Meat on top....then the banana pallet which had candy on the top of it..and then one layer of juice on the bottom..wtf kind of pallet is that


----------



## DoWork (Jun 5, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> My last C&S truck I received a few days ago...one of the pallets had Meat on top....then the banana pallet which had candy on the top of it..and then one layer of juice on the bottom..wtf kind of pallet is that



I'd flip the fuck out. In the middle of the unload, I'd go out for a smoke after seeing that and I don't even smoke.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2017)

We keep the food assistant / PA over in pfresh from 6am to 2:30 pm   The PA pushes all produce, bananas, fresh meat and specialty milks from the FDC truck   Plus their routine cull check dates vendor milk   That way the pfresh valley stays full unless the FDC cuts us on bananas.


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 6, 2017)

IDoStuffHere said:


> After what I found the other day I refuse to eat or shop food at target. All i buy from em now is electronics.



What did you find out?


----------



## IDoStuffHere (Jun 6, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> What did you find out?


Tons of expired food and drinks some of which dated back many months ago. Like a jug of milk from March......it's now June.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 6, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We keep the food assistant / PA over in pfresh from 6am to 2:30 pm   The PA pushes all produce, bananas, fresh meat and specialty milks from the FDC truck   Plus their routine cull check dates vendor milk   That way the pfresh valley stays full unless the FDC cuts us on bananas.


That's what I do as well.


----------



## Delaney (Jun 6, 2017)

We have a person responsible for dairy 6-1, pfresh 9-5, freezer 10-330 or closing grc1/3 10-330 , grc2 10-330 or closing and snack/bev/candy 10-330 or closing everyday except for Sunday then we got 3 people


----------



## signingminion (Jun 6, 2017)

IDoStuffHere said:


> Tons of expired food and drinks some of which dated back many months ago. Like a jug of milk from March......it's now June.


If it's not last year they aren't doing that bad.  I found dressing from 2014 on the floor last month.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2017)

is anyone else carrying this ice cream ??

We just started carrying "Halo Top" this week and it's selling fast at 1 pint for $4.99 its a little pricey for my tastes.







Everything You Need to Know About Halo Top, America's New Favorite Healthy Ice Cream


Halo Top (@HaloTopCreamery) | Twitter


----------



## Fosny (Jun 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> is anyone else carrying this ice cream ??
> 
> We just started carrying "Halo Top" this week and it's selling fast at 1 pint for $4.99 its a little pricey for my tastes.



My store carries it, don't really see it move much and it's spot on the planogram makes that ice cream at the very top shelf so I can't double stack it


----------



## signingminion (Jun 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> is anyone else carrying this ice cream ??
> 
> We just started carrying "Halo Top" this week and it's selling fast at 1 pint for $4.99 its a little pricey for my tastes.
> 
> ...


Probably from the latest pogs?  It would sell well here.  People love the new non - dairy b&js


----------



## Fosny (Jun 7, 2017)

So we had a MAJOR visit today from our food director on our grocery operation model 2.0 or whatever and we rocked the visit only but positive things and very little opportunities!! 

Anyway, for our reward, we are getting something called a "two-day Starbucks" or a Starbucks kiosk in our store. ETL said we have the piping to have such a thing which means our store is getting a small Starbucks, I guess? I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about this?


----------



## Logo (Jun 7, 2017)

It's a fast mover in our store!


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> is anyone else carrying this ice cream ??
> 
> We just started carrying "Halo Top" this week and it's selling fast at 1 pint for $4.99 its a little pricey for my tastes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tried the chocolate flavor when it went on sale for 4. It didn't really melt in any kind of creamy way... that's the way I like ice cream the best, melty. But after leaving it out for like an hour it still wasn't actually melty.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 8, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> My last C&S truck I received a few days ago...one of the pallets had Meat on top....then the banana pallet which had candy on the top of it..and then one layer of juice on the bottom..wtf kind of pallet is that



Must be a new C&S service: Poultry and cukes on top (no shield) followed by candy with a padding of juice and bananas.  Had that a few days back.  We all just scratched our heads 0_O


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 8, 2017)

C&S couldnt build a pallet to save their lives. more often than not you'll find their deliveries are late or "btw one of your pallets fell apart when i took a sharp turn or stopped too fast."

steritek came. walked all through out market. we only got hit for COL tags not being up but they got "lost" during the last reset. and we WOULD have been green except at the VERY last minute while walking starbucks ... a cockroach walked by and said, "hey, can i get a vente late ...."

the stone fruit .... im not making this up!
we had inventory monday, so the TMs were left to do pfresh. which .... wtf? the peaches were pushed into the nectarines, and the plums were taken to the back room. my tl and i were kind of confused. i suggested that perhaps they thought it was a bad nectarine or peach. my TL didnt believe me so we asked a hardlines TM, and a few others to try and ID the fruit. none of them could ....
the next day .... "it was black, and i was pretty sure when fruit turned black it was bad...." yup ...


meanwhile .... BTS results came in for our store, and we are more red than crimson blood that flows ...


----------



## sito (Jun 9, 2017)

has anyone else's store changed their opening market team member or is it just mine?


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 9, 2017)

it should either by the PA or TL always there to open to ensure the cull and things go well.
key words "it should" how did HR mess up your schedule?


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 9, 2017)

Haha I wish I could see the BTS report. I wonder what percentage of stores get good scores, or if it's effectively graded on a curve.


----------



## sito (Jun 9, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> it should either by the PA or TL always there to open to ensure the cull and things go well.
> key words "it should" how did HR mess up your schedule?


if this is about my post, basically our STL decided that we no longer need an opener at 6 am (which was our original market opener time). instead the C&S team is suppose to cull, coupon, gmos, etc so that when the opener (technically mid) comes in at 10 am all they're responsible for is pushing outs, researching, backstocking the pulls, pulling the ones and any other normal "opening" tasks. the closing team member comes in at 4-4:30 and basically is responsible for the rest of the stuff as well until 10:30 pm.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 9, 2017)

sito said:


> if this is about my post, basically our STL decided that we no longer need an opener at 6 am (which was our original market opener time). instead the C&S team is suppose to cull, coupon, gmos, etc so that when the opener (technically mid) comes in at 10 am all they're responsible for is pushing outs, researching, backstocking the pulls, pulling the ones and any other normal "opening" tasks. the closing team member comes in at 4-4:30 and basically is responsible for the rest of the stuff as well until 10:30 pm.


We have a 4am tm help throw truck,  5am for autopulls, 6am opener.  Usually 8am or 9am mid or two of its a c&s day.  Closer at 4pm. Maybe a 2pmperson if its a weekend.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 9, 2017)

we have 2 peole at 6am, then a 730 or 8am usually followed by someone in between 11 ro 2 than a 3 or 4pm person who leaves at 830 or 9


----------



## ImmaFatJesus (Jun 9, 2017)

We have 2 people at 4am-12pm to pull autos and push and backstock them(including Pfresh), do black lines and then usually backstock the coolers until their scheduled time off. Then we have two people who come in at 6am-10am to push their designated aisles, zone, research, pull, push, and backstock until they're off. We also have a Pfresh opener at 6am-2pm who does the culling and couponing and such(who on C&S days pushes truck). Then at 7 on C&S days we have 4 people from either 7am-11am or 7am-3pm, depending on forecast. At 9 we get two more dry market pushers that work 9am-1pm essentially doing the same as the 6am Team. Then the closers. It has been working well for us, with the exception of a crazy amount of call offs. This past Monday we had around 20 hours of call offs, which was the entirety of our dry market team. This E2E process is only going to work if we cut off the dead weight and get a more dependable team.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 10, 2017)

We've been having issues with the milk delivery now that we have daily FDC deliveries. It used to be FDC came on opposite days from milk delivery, and everyone was happy. Now the milk vendor throws a fit because there are always FDC pallets in the dairy cooler that need to be pulled out, and nobody on the grocery team can be bothered to help.


----------



## sito (Jun 10, 2017)

signingminion said:


> We have a 4am tm help throw truck,  5am for autopulls, 6am opener.  Usually 8am or 9am mid or two of its a c&s day.  Closer at 4pm. Maybe a 2pmperson if its a weekend.





Midoninger said:


> we have 2 peole at 6am, then a 730 or 8am usually followed by someone in between 11 ro 2 than a 3 or 4pm person who leaves at 830 or 9





ImmaFatJesus said:


> We have 2 people at 4am-12pm to pull autos and push and backstock them(including Pfresh), do black lines and then usually backstock the coolers until their scheduled time off. Then we have two people who come in at 6am-10am to push their designated aisles, zone, research, pull, push, and backstock until they're off. We also have a Pfresh opener at 6am-2pm who does the culling and couponing and such(who on C&S days pushes truck). Then at 7 on C&S days we have 4 people from either 7am-11am or 7am-3pm, depending on forecast. At 9 we get two more dry market pushers that work 9am-1pm essentially doing the same as the 6am Team. Then the closers. It has been working well for us, with the exception of a crazy amount of call offs. This past Monday we had around 20 hours of call offs, which was the entirety of our dry market team. This E2E process is only going to work if we cut off the dead weight and get a more dependable team.



we have one person coming in at 4 am to do auto pulls and such. on c&s days we have around 7 or 8 people coming in at 5 am to 12 or 1:30 pm. half of them do c&s and the rest do the dry. normally the opener comes in at 6am, does all the culling couponing etc, by the time the c&s group is done, we help with anything else that needs to be done. at 2 pm the closer comes in and by that time we've already pulled (sometimes pushed) the 1s. the closer is there until 10:30.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 12, 2017)

im so proud of my TL. BTS came back and they were the only TL that was green!

i was happy when i got bakery coupons, because i felt that would make the stuff move. NOPE! i do enjoy the couponing though, it gives me false hope....
thursday doomsday comes. we LOCU and delete all of dairy and its all fast mover now .... SERENITY NOW!


----------



## DoWork (Jun 12, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> im so proud of my TL. BTS came back and they were the only TL that was green!
> 
> i was happy when i got bakery coupons, because i felt that would make the stuff move. NOPE! i do enjoy the couponing though, it gives me false hope....
> thursday doomsday comes. we LOCU and delete all of dairy and its all fast mover now .... SERENITY NOW!



I'm envious. We have way too much to even think about LOCUing the clusterfuck that is dairy. The trucks are so inconsistent. Two trucks in a row, we get maybe a full dairy pallet. The next truck, here's two and a half. It's not even replenishment. It's backstock and pull two days later.  Such a wasted opportunity.

Anyone else getting a shit ton of deli? I don't locate deli items, but we are getting an amount of stuff I've never seen before(except before resets.) deli stuff doesn't sell well, so an excess just becomes QMOS and I hate it.


----------



## glo (Jun 12, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> im so proud of my TL. BTS came back and they were the only TL that was green!
> 
> i was happy when i got bakery coupons, because i felt that would make the stuff move. NOPE! i do enjoy the couponing though, it gives me false hope....
> thursday doomsday comes. we LOCU and delete all of dairy and its all fast mover now .... SERENITY NOW!


Did you guys order more caster wheels? I have 12 racks in dairy and I'd love to put wheels on at least half.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 15, 2017)

yeah .... caster wheels ...and "putting the back room on wheels." as my ETL put it....
so let me get this straight:
- you want each and EVERY rack challenged out daily.
- you want to NOT hire anyone new
- you want to keep us only HALF staffed
- You expect us to do all that + research, CAF pull/push, 6 trucks a week, POGs, AND challenge ALL of Dairy, Produce, and Freezer with 4 people scheduled ALL day

my poor TL is going to have both the ETL and the STL up their back asking why everything isnt done. but! wont give us enough hands to do the job? in which! the ETL LOG will decide they need to swoop in and fix things, however they will be the LEAST informed as to what the original plan handed down from corp WAS before ETL SF mucked it up.
in short ... its not going to end well until august when our new ETL and/or STL arrive to save us from this tyranny! i have to believe they will be better as i cant imagine it getting any worse....

ETL SF has now dictated that i must type up for my TL ALL that ive done before they came into the building, so my TL can review it and know and speak on everything ive done. and yes my restroom usage was included to be a smart ass, but oddly it wasnt minded, but! ETL SF saw the pull time for the autofills was 1h 2min. so at 7:10a was curious why they WERENT completed yet because they were so small. and by completed i mean pulled,  pushed, AND backstocked. the argument was most of the batches were 1 minute long. and when explaining that push time is based on 1 box a minute ... ETL SF called us liars and FLOW TL stepped in and said thats true, ETL SF attacked FLOW TL and the 2 vanished. ETL SF wasnt seen but instead heard from only over the walkie every 10 minutes to call my TL for stupid ass shit or to come to TSC for something that could have been easily spoken on over the walkie. and since were "behind" on the autofills, we were told to leave them for later because we needed to zone FIRST because POG is going to be reseting G23-26 and we need to have it zoned for them. they stripped the shelves so that was a waste of time.
the above paragraph was ALL tuesday MORNING. MORNING.
the afternoon ... the starbucks delivery was put in 99b 116 A01 and my TL said thats where it was. the receiver moved it to 99b 116 C01 for whatever reason. ETL SF was furious with my TL for lying about where the pallet was and chewed her out in front of the SFS team for not being able to keep track of the sbux supplies properly this is why we have ordering issues. Food TL was scolded for 15 min. then when the receiver came out, you can guess how long the shouting match went between ETL SF and receiver over a pallet being moved 2 spaces over.
yesterday ETL LOG and SF were having a dick measuring contest ALL morning....

suffice to say im glad im off today.

oh, im sorry. yeah no we dont have caster wheels but when did have some spares, no one knew how to put them on and we broken them .....


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 15, 2017)

My fresh chicken is like 2 items the whole bunker is empty and the rest of the fresh meat is sparse. On hand counts are correct as zero. Anyone else getting cut on fresh meat


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone else having trouble getting eggs in? I've zero'd them out but we might get 1 box per DCPI... nowhere near enough.


----------



## glo (Jun 15, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> My fresh chicken is like 2 items the whole bunker is empty and the rest of the fresh meat is sparse. On hand counts are correct as zero. Anyone else getting cut on fresh meat


We're supposed to have AF premade hamburger patties but we've only been getting them a case or so a week. Looks pretty empty.
My remedy has been to order a bunch of ribs and TPC them as needed so it looks full and sells.

Looks like most of the rest of the fresh meat that was store orderable is no longer so.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 15, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> My fresh chicken is like 2 items the whole bunker is empty and the rest of the fresh meat is sparse. On hand counts are correct as zero. Anyone else getting cut on fresh meat



we never get enough market pantry chicken breasts in. and as far as meat goes, we get it in in waves. like ill have 1 week where ill have SOOO much it goes donation .... another week where the STL is asking why so much is flexed out. something is up.



LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting eggs in? I've zero'd them out but we might get 1 box per DCPI... nowhere near enough.



we cant keep ENOUGH 12 count eggs in. were usually dry by mid day after the previous truck with NONE in the back and accurate on hands. perhaps the chickens are on strike?


----------



## pinkp2ie (Jun 15, 2017)

What is a 9am-4:30pm food/consumables shift like? Just pushing?


----------



## glo (Jun 15, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> What is a 9am-4:30pm food/consumables shift like? Just pushing?


Push, Backstock, Push more, Backstock more, RIGS/Research/SDA, Pull, Push, Backstock
(While Zoning)


----------



## zoned2deep (Jun 15, 2017)

lol they don't let the market team do research at my store... which is sad because that was something I was excited about with the switch to E2E.


----------



## sito (Jun 16, 2017)

we got ten pallets on C&S today...... i almost freaked out i dont know where they're keeping all of that. tomorrow should be a fun day


----------



## coolguy81 (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone else unable to order tomatoes? The single ones by the each


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 16, 2017)

coolguy81 said:


> Anyone else unable to order tomatoes? The single ones by the each


No they went away and we have a plastic wrapped 2 count hot house tomato for 1.99 not sure the dcpi.


----------



## coolguy81 (Jun 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> No they went away and we have a plastic wrapped 2 count hot house tomato for 1.99 not sure the dcpi.


Yeah, that's the one I've been ordering and flexing over recently


----------



## glo (Jun 16, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> lol they don't let the market team do research at my store... which is sad because that was something I was excited about with the switch to E2E.


I wish we had more time to do it, but it's hard for my TMs to find the time.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jun 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> My fresh chicken is like 2 items the whole bunker is empty and the rest of the fresh meat is sparse. On hand counts are correct as zero. Anyone else getting cut on fresh meat


Are you R300? Since we switched to Tyson, a few months ago there's consistently 3+ DPCIs of cut chicken on the cut list. Plus, it seems like Tyson has a shorter shelf life and coupled with sending it in in large batches, it expires rather quickly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 16, 2017)

LogisticsFox said:


> Are you R300? Since we switched to Tyson, a few months ago there's consistently 3+ DPCIs of cut chicken on the cut list. Plus, it seems like Tyson has a shorter shelf life and coupled with sending it in in large batches, it expires rather quickly.


Nope I think r100.  We have just bare, gnp, and market pantry chicken.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 16, 2017)

LogisticsFox said:


> Are you R300? Since we switched to Tyson, a few months ago there's consistently 3+ DPCIs of cut chicken on the cut list. Plus, it seems like Tyson has a shorter shelf life and coupled with sending it in in large batches, it expires rather quickly.



I'll add that the packaging is terrible, too. So much nastiness.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 18, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I'll add that the packaging is terrible, too. So much nastiness.


I won't buy Tyson after we jaff it here... it always  smells by time I grey home.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 21, 2017)

food experts/PAs/ASTs:
does the leadership have issues partnering with you when they decide they need to do something in market? like were still TMs but were NOT TMs as were held to a more accountable level and expected to lead the team and basically hold down the fort when the TL isnt there. BUT since you are a TM does the leadership at your stores show you the love or no?


----------



## Malkiacera (Jun 23, 2017)

Spoke to our driver today and he hints that headquarters want to send in palletized Candy VS having it mixed with bananas and the Dairy pallets. 

That and they dislike the idea of having the third "ambient zone" and just palletizing every stores bananas on top of each other with the blanket over them.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 23, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Spoke to our driver today and he hints that headquarters want to send in palletized Candy VS having it mixed with bananas and the Dairy pallets.
> 
> That and they dislike the idea of having the third "ambient zone" and just palletizing every stores bananas on top of each other with the blanket over them.


I would rather have each store's candy pallet on top of their banana pallet. That's actually how they sent ours today...except there was only a pallet separator in between them, so you had to downstack all the candy to get to the bananas.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 23, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> food experts/PAs/ASTs:
> does the leadership have issues partnering with you when they decide they need to do something in market? like were still TMs but were NOT TMs as were held to a more accountable level and expected to lead the team and basically hold down the fort when the TL isnt there. BUT since you are a TM does the leadership at your stores show you the love or no?



Yes and no, but keep in mind I'm a part time PA. I'm given free range to do things as I please, and my input is often requested. There are many times, though, that I walk in and see something and think "uh. Ok. This is new."

I'm approached more often about processes and not displays. It would seem I have a reputation for task/time management when I'm not preoccupied with yelling at flow team members.

Also, fuck this banana shit. Mixing them all up on a single pallet is a bad idea thus far. I had three cases of organic bananas. Guess what I got? One. That one was a preweighted box we don't even sell. Great idea and waste of my time.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone else get their pallet of watermelons yet? We got one on Monday, put it in a prime spot near the entrance on the grocery side of the store, and we've sold less than one per day.

It's probably going to get moved on Sunday and replaced with pallets of Coke.

Edit: I was referring to the full-sized watermelons. I have no idea how the minis are doing.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 23, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Anyone else get their pallet of watermelons yet? We got one on Monday, put it in a prime spot near the entrance on the grocery side of the store, and we've sold less than one per day.
> 
> It's probably going to get moved on Sunday and replaced with pallets of Coke.



We've had them for a few weeks.. they sell quite well for us when they're not shit looking.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2017)

Got 2 pallets of the big watermelons for 5.99 and the minis are on sale next week for 2 for 5.00. So the big watermelons are now TPC'd to 3,99 to complete with local grocery. Dcpi 267-04-4032.  No minis I ordered 20 got 2 boxes with 6 in a box.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 23, 2017)

i ordered like 12 mini's to make a side cap. hope they come in!
and nope! i wasnt allowed to order another bin as they werent sure watermelon were going to sell.

so my TL is quitting next Saturday, which is lovely. They had to quit before they got fired. apparently the starbucks DM wasnt pleased with the fact that the load came in that day? and wasnt put away to starbucks brand in the target backroom? apparently they can dictate this? but also, theyre sick of the ETLs. we all are really. im really going to miss them, the store wont be the same without my TL.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2017)

How the order is put away is the least of a Starbucks DM's worries.  There would have to be more issues.


----------



## Logo (Jun 23, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Spoke to our driver today and he hints that headquarters want to send in palletized Candy VS having it mixed with bananas and the Dairy pallets.
> 
> That and they dislike the idea of having the third "ambient zone" and just palletizing every stores bananas on top of each other with the blanket over them.


Ours already comes in palletized.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 23, 2017)

Logo said:


> Ours already comes in palletized.


A pallet of just candy with nothing else, every time?

We get ours like that maybe 4-5 times a week, but the rest of the time they start doing oddball things...like stacking it on something else, but on a pallet separator instead of a pallet...or a separate pallet of candy except for two cases of pineapples on the bottom.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 23, 2017)

Can't say it enough. Thank you to tms who help at the end of the shift.


----------



## glo (Jun 24, 2017)

When I heard that candy wasn't being delivered by McClain's anymore I thought it would come through our DC.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm not sure that's ever going to happen. D.C. Trucks sit for hours before being unloaded, maybe close to a day. FDC trucks are loaded and unloaded (and semi- climate controlled). Won't keebler be coming in through RDC's soon?


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 24, 2017)

BackroomBear said:


> I'm not sure that's ever going to happen. D.C. Trucks sit for hours before being unloaded, maybe close to a day. FDC trucks are loaded and unloaded (and semi- climate controlled). Won't keebler be coming in through RDC's soon?


Yeah it would make things easier if candy cane through the regular DCs, but they need to be climate controlled so it doesn't all melt. That was why we had McLanes in the first place.

Kellogg's is switching over to our DCs very soon. For my district, it starts the first week of July.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 24, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> i ordered like 12 mini's to make a side cap. hope they come in!
> and nope! i wasnt allowed to order another bin as they werent sure watermelon were going to sell.
> 
> so my TL is quitting next Saturday, which is lovely. They had to quit before they got fired. apparently the starbucks DM wasnt pleased with the fact that the load came in that day? and wasnt put away to starbucks brand in the target backroom? apparently they can dictate this? but also, theyre sick of the ETLs. we all are really. im really going to miss them, the store wont be the same without my TL.



Im still amazed how they rolled the Starbucks TL position into Market TL.  Honestly IMO it is far and away the hardest TL position in the store


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 24, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Yeah it would make things easier if candy cane through the regular DCs, but they need to be climate controlled so it doesn't all melt. That was why we had McLanes in the first place.
> 
> Kellogg's is switching over to our DCs very soon. For my district, it starts the first week of July.



I was speaking to the merch and he was telling me they were no longer ordering or coming in for Kellogs brand stuff....Do we have to order that now or is it auto like most of dry market.  If we have to order it, its just another thing to do in a long list of other things to do and the vendor make it seem like we were going to be ordering at the store level.

Our newest schedule on flow push days is now this

6-230- TL
6-1030-TM 1
6-1030-TM 2
12-7 Me

Leaderships claims we just need to be more efficient and compared to another store in our area (who has less to push and is less busy) we are spending more hours (duh).  Our STL commented how I guess we shouldnt be doing research anymore and my TL and ETL-Salesfloor shot back saying that is what we were supposed to be doing and its best practice.  I swear sometimes leadership needs to see the reality of the situation.  We have to push, zone the entire aisle, research it, and then backstock and THEN put away cardboard and uboat on the other side of our backroom.  It takes some time.  What is ironic is that flow team constantly gets help from salesfloor in the morning and compared to our push rate is slower without even worrying about FIFO yet we are the ones who need to be more efficient and they dont even have to stay to backstock their stuff, shoot the aisle, or zone it

I know that they only allocate a certain ammount of hours and thats all we get but, and I dont know if this is at my store level or company wide....it still feels like the hours given are not enough to actually properly run grocery.  They didnt really add ANY additional hours they just shifted the hours over from flow to market and that is literally it, or so it seems.  Our non flow days are practically the same as they were before or even less for C&S hours now.  And on truck days all the hours are just going to push the truck along with the research and zone of the aisle.  In fact we might even be getting LESS hours since we now have to ALSO pull and backstock literally every fillgroup grocery related where in the past my team was just backstocking the cooler/freezer/produce stuff and not dry market.

Our max hours for a week has been 150 so far.  If that is launch hours...I am deeply concerned how much they are going to cut to a new normal of hours, since we had close to that when we just launched Pfresh and this has a whole lot more workload attached to it.  I dont know why we even have a cleaning tote anymore..or cleaning tasks and checklists...do you guys actually have time to clean?  If so what is your secret

I like the process but I hate it at the same time.  I can allready see everyone around me starting to get tired of it allready that came over to it who werent working in market allready.  They were promised one thing with what it was and what hours they would get and I feel like their expectations did not meet reality but maybe thats just a misconception on my part.

One last part and a serious question because I need to gauge myself.  How long does it take you all to pull the morning autofills and push it out.  I seem to take about an hour to pull everything but maybe thats because in dry market each waco has a crapload of items to scan, especially candy and snacks which always seem to take forever so some of it could be do to backroom organization.  Then to push it I guess just depends how much backstock there is or how much is pulled but seems to take maybe an hour to an hour and a half tops.

The days were the SDA is 40+ items, culling everything pretty thoroughly, processing that, and putting in donation bins or qmos bins, pulling autofills, working autofills, doing meat, produce, bakery coupons, backstocking autofills, doing cardboard, receiving cs, doing the order, filling milk along with helping guests all along the way..  Feels like that is so much of my day   Especially with C&S days where I now ALSO have to break down all the candy that comes on top of our banana pallets.  The other day there was what ammounted to 2 1/2 Uboats of Candy on top of my banana pallet..like..are you SERIOUS with this....so much candy


----------



## glo (Jun 24, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> Im still amazed how they rolled the Starbucks TL position into Market TL.  Honestly IMO it is far and away the hardest TL position in the store


It was already a fairly difficult position. GOM made it even more difficult and then you throw food service on top of it...? It's a little overwhelming and not worth the pay for me.


----------



## glo (Jun 24, 2017)

Autofills take me about 1 1/2 hr to pull. We're a A volume store and market is 20% of sales.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 24, 2017)

glo said:


> Autofills take me about 1 1/2 hr to pull. We're a A volume store and market is 20% of sales.



How many dry market vehicles do you usually pull out for morning autofills


----------



## glo (Jun 24, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> How many dry market vehicles do you usually pull out for morning autofills


2 uboats and a flat of bev.

The uboats aren't completely packed but they're still decent sized.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 24, 2017)

Yetive said:


> How the order is put away is the least of a Starbucks DM's worries.  There would have to be more issues.



all i know is they go into the back room and tell my TL they didnt put it away right. it does come in on a pallet and is wrapped but apparently they dont put it away per starbucks protocol.
then, since HR schedules sbux TMs against their availablity, my TL gets in trouble for that because there are complaints about Sbux being closed, but when there is no one to cover the shift and no one available ....



pfreshdude said:


> Im still amazed how they rolled the Starbucks TL position into Market TL.  Honestly IMO it is far and away the hardest TL position in the store



soon there will only be ETLs and no TLs the way things are going.



pfreshdude said:


> How many dry market vehicles do you usually pull out for morning autofills



1 silver rack
1 3 tier
1 tub
2 green racks cooler/freezer

my store we do about 30% of our sales.  ... but our sales suck
Order 12 cases of mini watermelons. got 0
3 cases sweet onions? 0
3 cases cuckes? 0
htf am i to make a display when they dont send my any product? and im curious how much else didnt come in that i may have forgot about ....


----------



## Yetive (Jun 24, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> all i know is they go into the back room and tell my TL they didnt put it away right. it does come in on a pallet and is wrapped but apparently they dont put it away per starbucks protocol.
> then, since HR schedules sbux TMs against their availablity, my TL gets in trouble for that because there are complaints about Sbux being closed, but when there is no one to cover the shift and no one available ....


The closing Starbucks during open hours is the big one.  I feel for your TL.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 24, 2017)

pfreshdude said:


> Do we have to order that now or is it auto like most of dry market. If we have to order it, its just another thing to do in a long list of other things to do and the vendor make it seem like we were going to be ordering at the store level


It will be auto-replenished, like the rest of dry grocery. When it switches over, your store will get 4 hours of payroll to make sure it's set to pog, fill it, and backstock it with the rest of SNCK. And probably check dates too...our Kellogg's vendors have a ton of expired stuff in their backstock area, and they don't give a shit about it because they're about to be laid off anyway.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The closing Starbucks during open hours is the big one.  I feel for your TL.


We've had fa and sbux closed for breaks at least every other day for what seems like forever.  Nobody seems to care.  But my sbux tl just put in her notice


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The closing Starbucks during open hours is the big one.  I feel for your TL.



Sbux didnt open 1 day until 12. the opener is NOT available on wednesdays and guess what? it was wednesday. so the mid came in to a line and angry guests who dont realise they can just whip up a drink from nothing.
Then the new hires no call no showed 3 times each within their first week. so guess what happened from there? and with our ETL being ... well ... their an asshole. regular readers of this thread shouldnt be surprised  by that statement but ETL SF really outshines all the other ETLs as being the biggest asshole. my TLs team keep shrinking because of the ETL SF too. its really a shit show. i feel bad for whoever they hire next. ETL SF is batshit crazy


----------



## Yetive (Jun 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> We've had fa and sbux closed for breaks at least every other day for what seems like forever.  Nobody seems to care.  But my sbux tl just put in her notice


Yikes.  I feel like turnover of TLs in Food/Food Service is off the charts right now.


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 25, 2017)

It was some years ago, but was it here where I read that being a Food TL/Starbucks TL is a dead end? Like if they want a TL gone, they'd transfer him/her to this workcenter (or something like that)?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> It was some years ago, but was it here where I read that being a Food TL/Starbucks TL is a dead end? Like if they want a TL gone, they'd transfer him/her to this workcenter (or something like that)?


Ctl is taking over fa & Starbucks, these days. 1 sbtl did transfer to another store when they stepped down.


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 25, 2017)

Not in my store, I think. We are AA+ or AAA, I can't remember. We have 2 CTL, 1 for pfresh and 1 for dry, a SBTL, and we used to have a FATL. We are looking to have someone replace the FATL.


----------



## glo (Jun 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yikes.  I feel like turnover of TLs in Food/Food Service is off the charts right now.


As a food TL, I can totally understand why. The job is hard. We're now SFTLs, BRTLs, Flow TLs, and food service TLs. In market, we're expected to deliver on all fronts with a team that's probably inexperienced in two of the three processes they're working now.

Some of my team members are faster at one thing than the others. Why can't I utilize them in the best way possible and have the same guy pull my autofills every morning. That way he's happy, the job is getting done in a timely manner, and I'm happy because we're getting shit done. All of my own personal workload seems to be catching my team up while not being able to get to my own shit. I'm no longer working ahead and may possibly be behind come next week. It doesn't help that my ETL refuses to let me work early mornings because "it's not fair to my peers". My god damn workload isn't fair to me.

Maybe some of these problems are only mine but I just wanted to rant a little.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 25, 2017)

Do you also have Food Service?  It's so much.  If you were Sbux before, you have to learn a whole new area, with a whole new team, operating in a whole new way.  If you had market before, you have to learn to run a completely different business on 1 day per week.  I'm not sure who thought this was a good idea, but he was wrong.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Do you also have Food Service?  It's so much.  If you were Sbux before, you have to learn a whole new area, with a whole new team, operating in a whole new way.  If you had market before, you have to learn to run a completely different business on 1 day per week.  I'm not sure who thought this was a good idea, but he was wrong.



Ya when i asked my SbuxTL how many times they would be in SBUX and they said one day, I literally laughed and said..good luck being a TL for those TLs who were only in market that now have to do sbux with only one day a week over there


----------



## signingminion (Jun 26, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> It was some years ago, but was it here where I read that being a Food TL/Starbucks TL is a dead end? Like if they want a TL gone, they'd transfer him/her to this workcenter (or something like that)?


My last sbtl became vmtl, so not always true.  But if you aren't nailing steritech  and sbux visits you are indeed gong to be left to mold there...


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 26, 2017)

glo said:


> As a food TL, I can totally understand why. The job is hard. We're now SFTLs, BRTLs, Flow TLs, and food service TLs. In market, we're expected to deliver on all fronts with a team that's probably inexperienced in two of the three processes they're working now.
> 
> Some of my team members are faster at one thing than the others. Why can't I utilize them in the best way possible and have the same guy pull my autofills every morning. That way he's happy, the job is getting done in a timely manner, and I'm happy because we're getting shit done. All of my own personal workload seems to be catching my team up while not being able to get to my own shit. I'm no longer working ahead and may possibly be behind come next week. It doesn't help that my ETL refuses to let me work early mornings because "it's not fair to my peers". My god damn workload isn't fair to me.
> 
> Maybe some of these problems are only mine but I just wanted to rant a little.


I've been begging for early shifts, or even one less LOD shift per week (I have 3-4) especially now that some of my TMs are fighting when I'm not there, but my STL says "just work with them for a few minutes when you're LOD, that's all you need." But he also told me that it looks like I don't care about my departments or teams soooo. Once in awhile we have a pretty good day, but it's mostly a flaming garbage pile that I have no hope of putting out. Fellow TLs are literally told they will be coached if they help me in market at all.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Fellow TLs are literally told they will be coached if they help me in market at all.


WHAT?!  I hate your store.


----------



## glo (Jun 26, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I've been begging for early shifts, or even one less LOD shift per week (I have 3-4) especially now that some of my TMs are fighting when I'm not there, but my STL says "just work with them for a few minutes when you're LOD, that's all you need." But he also told me that it looks like I don't care about my departments or teams soooo. Once in awhile we have a pretty good day, but it's mostly a flaming garbage pile that I have no hope of putting out. Fellow TLs are literally told they will be coached if they help me in market at all.


RIP 
We've got a fair amount of sales plans this week and I'm in the store at 8 or later every day. I don't envy you as a Sr. I used to want the role but there's no way now.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> WHAT?!  I hate your store.


It sucks for sure. I am not sure what I've done but nothing I do is ever the right thing to do. When I was told I don't care about my team members or my departments it was during an early morning leadership walk with about ten other leads. Other TLs come to me saying how much the rest of the team loves me and appreciate me, but my direct ETL, HR, and STL don't appear to feel the same way. Definitely sucks to work so hard and it doesn't matter. I help out other leads in their departments which is okay, but helping me is unacceptable. I was told my job is on the line if we have any issues w/ Steritech or ordering in my departments, but I'm overwhelmed. Apparently my definition of team work is different from that of upper leadership.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm sorry you're so underappreciated, indigo. I hope that changes.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 27, 2017)

@indigo25 Always remember


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 27, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I've been begging for early shifts, or even one less LOD shift per week (I have 3-4) especially now that some of my TMs are fighting when I'm not there, but my STL says "just work with them for a few minutes when you're LOD, that's all you need." But he also told me that it looks like I don't care about my departments or teams soooo. Once in awhile we have a pretty good day, but it's mostly a flaming garbage pile that I have no hope of putting out. Fellow TLs are literally told they will be coached if they help me in market at all.





indigo25 said:


> It sucks for sure. I am not sure what I've done but nothing I do is ever the right thing to do. When I was told I don't care about my team members or my departments it was during an early morning leadership walk with about ten other leads. Other TLs come to me saying how much the rest of the team loves me and appreciate me, but my direct ETL, HR, and STL don't appear to feel the same way. Definitely sucks to work so hard and it doesn't matter. I help out other leads in their departments which is okay, but helping me is unacceptable. I was told my job is on the line if we have any issues w/ Steritech or ordering in my departments, but I'm overwhelmed. Apparently my definition of team work is different from that of upper leadership.



none of that seems brand and with all those witnesses, id go right over their heads to BP HR and DTL with a nice email explaining whats going on.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 27, 2017)

behold your future! shift labels!
this is what my batshit crazy ETL SF came up with, and they are legit in targets system and appear on the wall schedule so we have to follow them. this is how we'll be successful.


----------



## glo (Jun 27, 2017)

Some of those look pretty lopsided. 

Who does freezer?


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 27, 2017)

glo said:


> Some of those look pretty lopsided.
> 
> Who does freezer?



seems like who ever is in CUL or whoever does AUTOs
well ... as a parting gift from my TL who quit 100% today (long drama story, basically, they wont work for dispicable people anymore) left them like that, with the zany food on them, to annoy the shit out of ETL SF and STL. but i had to remind them, im evil too and this offends me as well. their answer? "oops! forgot about that, but i figured drinking their tears would please you?" i asked how it would make them cry. i just got a smile back and was told "good luck."


----------



## DoWork (Jun 27, 2017)

Holy shit. Is your ETL an eight year old organization freak? Jesus that's embarrassing


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 27, 2017)

yes. my ETl is an asshole.
and thank you glo! didnt see that on there. so the pic was removed.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. Our DTL is coming for our BTS chat session on Monday so plan on pulling him aside so we will see where that goes.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2017)

I've had good luck with my DTL. You might want to email him that you would like a few minutes of his time.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 28, 2017)

good luck with your DTL visit. hope it amounts to something good.

behold! the shift label CARDS. according to ETL SF, as i got to ask about them today, we need these because we wont know what to push or what were to do during our shift. so when i go in, on the grid next to my name it reads:
CUL Midoninger 6-230
SO i am to do ALL that is on the card. so when ETL SF quizzes us randomly during our shift well have the answers on our flash car--- shift label cards! because before we would just push which ever uboat or the beverage flats with no clue what we were doing! but now, thanks to ETL SF, we'll always know!


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 28, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> good luck with your DTL visit. hope it amounts to something good.
> 
> behold! the shift label CARDS. according to ETL SF, as i got to ask about them today, we need these because we wont know what to push or what were to do during our shift. so when i go in, on the grid next to my name it reads:
> CUL Midoninger 6-230
> SO i am to do ALL that is on the card. so when ETL SF quizzes us randomly during our shift well have the answers on our flash car--- shift label cards! because before we would just push which ever uboat or the beverage flats with no clue what we were doing! but now, thanks to ETL SF, we'll always know!


Holy shit, was your ETL previously an elementary school teacher?? Colored flash cards with child-like graphics, attached to a carabiner so you can clip it to your belt to avoid losing it.

We just have the definitions for all shift tags posted by the time clock.


----------



## Midoninger (Jun 28, 2017)

no my ETL is an asshole

see, they were posted in the ambient room. where only i go. however, since on the first schedule when they were used, no one paid any attention to them and did our jobs normally. AND on DAY ONE, when TMs were asked, if they knew about the shift labels and what they stood for, my ETL freaked out. had the cards made because my TL wasnt holding us accountable for knowing what our core roles were. so until we learn them we must use these so we know what to do during our shifts. i think only i was informed of them.
but also! see ETL SF gave my TL a guide to follow. in this guide, my TL was to for each TM that worked that day, itemize and report on it. so for example it would look like this

TM Fred
Fred pushed Uboats g15-16, g17-18
Fred pulled Auto batches GRC1, GRC2, GRC3, CNDY, SNCK, BEV1 and BEV2
Fred backstocked the AUTOs after they were pushed.
Fred took 15 at 820

TM Mable
Mable pushed Uboat g21-22, g23-24
Mable pushed AUTOs for DARY and MEAT
Mable Backstocked Dairy autos
Mable went for back up at 930
Mable returned from back up at 945

you get the idea.  but! ETL SF also demanded to know what conversations my TL had with the team. my TL thought that was ridiculous, as they werent going to document each convo that they had. but ETL SF said they needed to know certain things, such as questions asked, how they were answered. this was due to us all being trained improperly and wanted to address the training opportunities to the STL ... until it was discovered that the STL personally did the market training. ETL SF dropped needing that knowledge. funny how that worked.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Jun 29, 2017)

We keep running out of room in our coolers and they keep trying to come up with little tricks to fix it. Unsurprisingly, these tricks do not work; they either shift more product to the wacos until they are full, or they shift it to the case stock shelf space until those are full. If you don't want your coolers full of stuff, give us the hours to make sure all research is being done correctly, and for rotating daily purges of the coolers.


----------



## glo (Jun 29, 2017)

I just have one of my guys purge out a section of dairy every few days. Keeps that taken care of and research becomes something you need to do less often. 

My issue right now is with how little attention produce is getting. Lots of product going bad in the back. :/ My sales comps are soaring but my markout numbers are high too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2017)

Stop sending the organic grapes they go straight to donation.  I'm thinking grape day in the break room.


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 30, 2017)

I got marked to join the Market team after the remodel is over. The ETL took one look at me, pointed a finger and said "YOU. You're joining the Market rollout." got a taste of what to expect yesterday - 2 flats, 3 uboats and 3 carts for ONE AISLE. Holy moly


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 30, 2017)

This past week has been a complete and utter nightmare. We're getting 7-12 pallets a day and we simply can't keep up with reduced hours. All the coolers are full to the door with push and we get another truck tomorrow, and it's Saturday which makes it harder to push on the floor. Everyone in the department is super stressed.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 30, 2017)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> We keep running out of room in our coolers and they keep trying to come up with little tricks to fix it. Unsurprisingly, these tricks do not work; they either shift more product to the wacos until they are full, or they shift it to the case stock shelf space until those are full. If you don't want your coolers full of stuff, give us the hours to make sure all research is being done correctly, and for rotating daily purges of the coolers.



Sounds exactly like my store.


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 1, 2017)

i fear by the time the 3rd week of july comes my team will be 2-3 people.

its not a matter of hours, its a matter of people just leaving. had a TM slam the freezer door on me, bt since i didnt see it happen, i cant say anything, but i know how hard that door shuts when left to close on its own VS how it hit me.
when i left friday the cooler was jam packed full of product. the freezer was jammed too. other than me, NO TM will work in those rooms or do push from those room, likewise no backstock happens either.

i am at or maybe beyond my limit. when i saw a particular soda vendor, i asked them if they had openings. i was asked for my number, sent a link, and guess what? i had a message on my voice mail the next day. if all goes well, i wont be 1 of those 2 remaining market TMs.


----------



## sito (Jul 1, 2017)

the only thing that's getting us is our produce cooler. it's simply not big enough for all of the stuff that we order. they also want us to over order now because we're one of the biggest selling targets in our district/in the PNW. we still have three pallets in the produce cooler from yesterday because they're constantly making us over order. it's a pain in the ass. to go into and pull the 1s or even just go in there to fill a uboat up to push. hopefully it gets better since it's been pretty consistently good for the most part


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 3, 2017)

today is my day off. i got a phone call from HR asking me where i was as i was to be in at 6. NO ONE TOLD ME THIS! so when i explain that my schedule would have me working 7 days this week HR said it looked weird.
...
ETL HR gets on the phone and says there must have been some confusion, but im needed to come in, when i said no, because thatll mean working 8 days between days off, and not falling for the over time is allowed this week bait they sent for me, but i work july 4th and thats the only day we'd get OT. im not dumb ...
so when i said and stood firm with NO, this was the kiss off i got:
"oh well ok enjoy your day off there'll be more work today tomorrow then! bye!"


----------



## zoned2deep (Jul 5, 2017)

lol 2 produce pallets from Sunday C&S got pushed out this July 4th afternoon... pretty hilarious


----------



## sito (Jul 5, 2017)

our team is slowing becoming hell. and it's not because the team sucks, it's because or STL and TL suck and they're making us over order and so have pallets from the last C&S days still in the coolers and it's just been rough lol.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey guys I need some clarification on organic produce and the metro rack.
Are we supposed to have a metro rack (fast mover) that is designated for organic produce only? We have one metro rack in the produce cooler that we've been using to purge produce in the evenings. Now that we have organic produce, I'm wondering if it's okay to use the same metro rack for both conventional and organic produce.
I know organic should be above conventional, but would I have to clean the metro rack before loading it up again with organic? For instance, if I use the metro rack to purge conventional produce and when I'm ready to purge organic, would I need to 3 step clean the rack before loading it with the organic produce?
Also, I remember reading in the organic training guide, that organic produce should not be STORED on the same rack that it gets pushed to the sales floor on. At least, that is how I understood it.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 6, 2017)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Hey guys I need some clarification on organic produce and the metro rack.
> Are we supposed to have a metro rack (fast mover) that is designated for organic produce only? We have one metro rack in the produce cooler that we've been using to purge produce in the evenings. Now that we have organic produce, I'm wondering if it's okay to use the same metro rack for both conventional and organic produce.
> I know organic should be above conventional, but would I have to clean the metro rack before loading it up again with organic? For instance, if I use the metro rack to purge conventional produce and when I'm ready to purge organic, would I need to 3 step clean the rack before loading it with the organic produce?
> Also, I remember reading in the organic training guide, that organic produce should not be STORED on the same rack that it gets pushed to the sales floor on. At least, that is how I understood it.


You really shouldn't use the organics racks for conventional if avoidable. When organics come in contact with surfaces that had conventional produce on them, you get commingling and best practice says to TOSS any organic product that commingles. As you said, you would also have to 3-step clean the racks to make them suitable for organics again. If possible, I would have separate fast movers for traditional produce and organics. I'm in a super so I have quite a bit of organic stuff and I also have the cooler space to support a lot of fast movers. I currently have one for conventional wet rack, organic wet rack, organic berries/grapes, bagged salads, bagged veg/hummus and an empty rack for everything else on stationary shelves/steel. My store doesn't do a ton of organics sales so I try to make them truck to shelf as much as possible. Berries, grapes, iceberg, romaine and celery are about the only things I intentionally keep back stock so the occasional apple or TF clamshell can just go on my tiny organic shelf in the cooler.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 6, 2017)

Our Market e2e is like watching a sinking ship from 500 yards away (no one will go near market now) but much of it is the "excellent and awesome team" they have assembled.  Example of said excellence:  last night figured I would be a sport and wizzed the power jack on into the ambi-room to assist one of the market fella's.  Said to fella: "I saw you squeezing past so here, let me pull this pallet of bananas out of the way for you to make it easier to reach the rest of the dry produce." all smiley and being helpful and stuff.  Fella responded by attempting to grab the pallet jack from me saying "NO!  I have a process.  You would NOT understand!".  Shrugged my shoulders and me & the pallet jack scurried on out in rabbit mode.

A few moments later I see him using a manual pallet jack, *pulling* the same 6-feet high pallet of bananas down the ramp out of the ambi room.  He lost control.  I gasped like a big 'ole girl. He jumped to safety.  Pallet of bananas flew down the ramp and crashed into the bulk steel resulting in a shower of yellow fruit falling from the sky.  He stood there speechless.  I walked up to him slowly while deliberately & carefully stepping over the carpeting of bananas on the floor (picture me stepping around bananas in an exaggerated manner).  Stopped directly in front of him.  Looked at him.  Looked at the bananas.  Looked at him.  Said,"Nice process", then calmly walked away.

"Excellent and awesome team".


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 6, 2017)

Why is your ambient room not level with the rest of the store and why is your banana pallet 6 feet tall? We get one, maybe two layers on our banana pallets.


----------



## glo (Jul 6, 2017)

My old store had a ramp that led into their freezer. Was a real pain in the ass to get a big pallet in there without the powered pallet jack.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 6, 2017)

LogisticsFox said:


> You really shouldn't use the organics racks for conventional if avoidable. When organics come in contact with surfaces that had conventional produce on them, you get commingling and best practice says to TOSS any organic product that commingles. As you said, you would also have to 3-step clean the racks to make them suitable for organics again. If possible, I would have separate fast movers for traditional produce and organics. I'm in a super so I have quite a bit of organic stuff and I also have the cooler space to support a lot of fast movers. I currently have one for conventional wet rack, organic wet rack, organic berries/grapes, bagged salads, bagged veg/hummus and an empty rack for everything else on stationary shelves/steel. My store doesn't do a ton of organics sales so I try to make them truck to shelf as much as possible. Berries, grapes, iceberg, romaine and celery are about the only things I intentionally keep back stock so the occasional apple or TF clamshell can just go on my tiny organic shelf in the cooler.



Unfortunately, my produce cooler isn't big enough for two fast movers and it's not possible to make room for another. We have 5 racks for produce and 1 fast mover. I just designate the top 2 shelves of each for organic produce only. Same for the fast mover. Steritech will be visiting soon and that's all I really need to worry about


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jul 6, 2017)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Unfortunately, my produce cooler isn't big enough for two fast movers and it's not possible to make room for another. We have 5 racks for produce and 1 fast mover. I just designate the top 2 shelves of each for organic produce only. Same for the fast mover. Steritech will be visiting soon and that's all I really need to worry about


For what it's worth, our steritech doesn't even look at organics. That's a different annual walk.. I guess even Steritech follows the ASANTS mantra. It sounds like you should be good though. As long as those two shelves are designated as organics and there is no chance of commingling.


----------



## glo (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone know anything about "growers boxes"? We're piloting a table replacement that sounds like one of the tables used in seasonal with a bunch of cardboard fixtures on it. Anyone have this already or know any more information on it? Red wire on it was very vague and it's happening next week I think. May be a long shot as it seems very new and looks like a 1 store per district thing.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 7, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Why is your ambient room not level with the rest of the store and why is your banana pallet 6 feet tall? We get one, maybe two layers on our banana pallets.



Our coolers are not level with the rest of the store: the ramp mends the approximate 2-feet in height difference from the backroom to the coolers.  The store was not a ground up build rather, a custom build-out in an older/urban space.

C&S routinely sends extremely tall banana pallets - maneuvering those out of the truck is a talent *smiles and bows for the cheering crowd*.  Even for an A-volume store we sell through those puppys like crazy ... almost the cheapest in the city.One/two layers???  We would laugh if we saw that.  Must be nice!


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 7, 2017)

glo said:


> My old store had a ramp that led into their freezer. Was a real pain in the ass to get a big pallet in there without the powered pallet jack.



Using a power jack is just about required as you also have to turn a sharp corner which eliminates any sort of inertial energy you had.  Even the u-boats are a challenge to turn that corner.  Sometimes it takes two of us to push up a u-boat or red tub.  Pallets: I _only_ use a power jack.  No way I'm going to risk injury.  Nope.  Nada.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 7, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> One/two layers??? We would laugh if we saw that. Must be nice!


Oh I laughed the first time I saw it. I guess it's just one of the benefits of a daily FDC delivery, 9 boxes seems to be enough to get us through a weekday.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 8, 2017)

STL: "Use your LOD shifts to work w/ the market team."
Me: -mentions helping in market while handing off after opening as LOD-
STL: "Your team is here to push market, you shouldn't be doing it!!!"
Me: 

Today was the first time we've been 100% caught up from a truck, no C&S sitting in the coolers (I pushed all 3 leftover pallets myself yesterday), and all backstock caught up. "See, why can't you do this every day?"


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 8, 2017)

so today ....
just me and 1 TM till 11am with FDC order coming in. 6 pallets of push. i leave at 230.
it arrives at 1030.
i go on my half.
my mid no call no shows. (so they are done as their attendance is utter shit and have been in office for it.)
rumor my mid is not coming in because theyve quit.
SO! only the watermelon and freezer got pushed by me alone.

im so glad im leaving. this is my last week. i fgeel bad because market will be only TWO TMs now.
no TL
NO FE/PA
just ETL SF who is cray and 2 TMs

they were cool about me quitting. the team is proud of me for quitting. im told i have the face of freedom.
this will be me on my last day


----------



## RedMallet (Jul 9, 2017)

glo said:


> Anyone know anything about "growers boxes"? We're piloting a table replacement that sounds like one of the tables used in seasonal with a bunch of cardboard fixtures on it. Anyone have this already or know any more information on it? Red wire on it was very vague and it's happening next week I think. May be a long shot as it seems very new and looks like a 1 store per district thing.



Our store has this now, I can't speak too much from the market side of things since I'm the signing wizard, but it seems okay so far, our PMT had to saw down some of the table legs to make it the right height. Thankfully we have a spare box of the cardboard stands left over since I'm certain there are going to be some casualties from either roof leaks, leaky product set on them or guests in electric carts.

We had a third party group come in to put the whole thing together, so it might be worth letting your signing TM know that they do not have to assemble the cardboard fixtures. I did when they came in and then had a bunch of cardboard boxes that sat around for something like two months and took up a bunch of space, was a big pain in my ass.


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new here to the Breakroom. I've been in Market since our rollout began in October (with small breaks in our Cafe when they don't have enough people). I was a PA when our first TL started but they downgraded me to regular Market after another guy came in with 5 star food service experience. He got fed up and left and now I've been reinstated into the PA position for about the last 2 months. However, I just went on vacation for a week and came back to the loss of one key member of our team in an already short team.

Soooo.... long story short I'm just looking to learn, vent a little to people I don't work with but know Target, and see how long I can hold out. 

I hope I'm in the right place


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 9, 2017)

walmartwife said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here to the Breakroom. I've been in Market since our rollout began in October (with small breaks in our Cafe when they don't have enough people). I was a PA when our first TL started but they downgraded me to regular Market after another guy came in with 5 star food service experience. He got fed up and left and now I've been reinstated into the PA position for about the last 2 months. However, I just went on vacation for a week and came back to the loss of one key member of our team in an already short team.
> 
> Soooo.... long story short I'm just looking to learn, vent a little to people I don't work with but know Target, and see how long I can hold out.
> 
> I hope I'm in the right place




You picked the right place.

Welcome to The Break Room.


----------



## RedCard23 (Jul 9, 2017)

Do you guys keep a consumables cleaning log? the ones that are similar to the cleaning logs required for Food Ave/Starbucks found on workbench? I have seen the organic one, but not the regular one. is this a steritech requirement?


----------



## glo (Jul 10, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> Do you guys keep a consumables cleaning log? the ones that are similar to the cleaning logs required for Food Ave/Starbucks found on workbench? I have seen the organic one, but not the regular one. is this a steritech requirement?


Yes, I think Steritech requires 2 months of logs. Search "pfresh cleaning log" and it should be one of the top results.


----------



## glo (Jul 10, 2017)

RedMallet said:


> Our store has this now, I can't speak too much from the market side of things since I'm the signing wizard, but it seems okay so far, our PMT had to saw down some of the table legs to make it the right height. Thankfully we have a spare box of the cardboard stands left over since I'm certain there are going to be some casualties from either roof leaks, leaky product set on them or guests in electric carts.
> 
> We had a third party group come in to put the whole thing together, so it might be worth letting your signing TM know that they do not have to assemble the cardboard fixtures. I did when they came in and then had a bunch of cardboard boxes that sat around for something like two months and took up a bunch of space, was a big pain in my ass.


Any chance you could post or PM me a couple pictures? We're going to be the training store so I'd like to have everything set up right.


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 10, 2017)

so, a particular soda vendor who im very tight with, he comes to me and says he was told to not speak with me at all by the ETL SF. i said that was fine i shouldnt be giving away space when im quitting anyways.
well ... as it happens ...
ETL SF when speaking with the vendor didnt even say hello, but started started with, "C TL doesnt work here anymore" and then boasted how she would be getting control over the dept, starting with him. ETL SF took him to the bulk endcap with ALWAYS belong to him, and asked him how long he had it for. which was forever as it was permanently his. then was taken to to 2 back endcaps and asked why they were his and it weas explained 1 was permanently his and the other was given to him so he kept filling it. ETL SF said they needed to check adjacencys and darted to the backroom and printed out the market adjecencys. 9_9 then came back and asked him which endcap was his he said g30 then she asked what endcap they were infront of, g30.
he said he never saw anyone shift gears in personality as fast as ETL SF did, and was so sick of the store as it was, and asked who he is supposed to talk to when he comes in now that I and CTL are gone and i said ETL SF .... he looked like he was in pain.


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 11, 2017)

ohoho!

Market Team at my store ... 2 TMs.
im leaving so No PA/FE
CTL quit
closer quit (no call no showtwice after handing in 2 weeks notice soooo(
total head count? TWO

when we started in oct we had 12 people 3 PAs.

and like 10 TMs all put in for transfers in other dept, WHICH, ETL HR is denying, and 1 other stores STLs called them out on how you cant deny a transfer. XD so there goes SBUX's AST!

So today we had 2 people myself and 1 TM to push 312 pro/dary/frzn 5 pallets. ETL SF comes over and says "we dont need everyone working on the pallet do we? TM can break off to do sales planners right? "
NO
i explained how we needed to get 6.5 hours worth of push PLUS 3 uboats of dry on top of 3 flats AND 8 boats of backstock. we do not have time to do sales planners when our closer is GONE and when i leave at 230 NO ONE will be in to cover market, so why are you adding on MORE hours of work?
ETL SF left very deflated.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 12, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> and like 10 TMs all put in for transfers in other dept, WHICH, ETL HR is denying, and 1 other stores STLs called them out on how you cant deny a transfer.


Stores can absolutely stop people from transferring for exactly that reason.

My store is perpetually understaffed, so transfers out are denied every time unless the TM is moving out of the area.


----------



## glo (Jul 12, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> and like 10 TMs all put in for transfers in other dept, WHICH, ETL HR is denying, and 1 other stores STLs called them out on how you cant deny a transfer. XD so there goes SBUX's AST!


Why wouldn't they be able to do that?
Your store probably wouldn't have any cashiers if that were the case.


----------



## zoned2deep (Jul 12, 2017)

Tuesday the team worked out the produce from Sunday... basically every time the produce pallets from C&S roll over. The one useless PA, who is on the TL bench and is just waiting to get transferred, forgot to do the order *again,* so I had to do it yesterday.

Apparently, the morning team didn't actually push produce from before, they just pushed out the Sunday load first, so now there is an absurd amount of old produce sitting in there. I hedged and ordered as little as I could, hopefully there aren't a ton of outs over the weekend but the good PA told me it's okay to underorder on some things, because we are getting swamped by people doing bad overorders.

It's hard to do a good order if all the produce you order won't be pushed for 2-3 days after it comes, haha.


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 12, 2017)

I feel like this is a dumb question but what is C&S? I've never heard that acronym at my store but maybe it's because we are fresh.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 12, 2017)

walmartwife said:


> I feel like this is a dumb question but what is C&S? I've never heard that acronym at my store but maybe it's because we are fresh.


Perishable food distributor used by stores that don't yet have an FDC nearby.

C&S Wholesale Grocers


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 12, 2017)

Ohhhhh that makes sense as we literally have a FDC 5 minutes away that our food comes from. Thank you. 



SFSFun said:


> Perishable food distributor used by stores that don't yet have an FDC nearby.
> 
> C&S Wholesale Grocers


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Stores can absolutely stop people from transferring for exactly that reason.
> 
> My store is perpetually understaffed, so transfers out are denied every time unless the TM is moving out of the area.





glo said:


> Why wouldn't they be able to do that?
> Your store probably wouldn't have any cashiers if that were the case.



all i was told was,m when the STL from the other store called my STL out for that thats what was said ne my STL changed right around and became a pleasant peach to the transfering TMs.



zoned2deep said:


> Tuesday the team worked out the produce from Sunday... basically every time the produce pallets from C&S roll over. The one useless PA, who is on the TL bench and is just waiting to get transferred, forgot to do the order *again,* so I had to do it yesterday.
> 
> Apparently, the morning team didn't actually push produce from before, they just pushed out the Sunday load first, so now there is an absurd amount of old produce sitting in there. I hedged and ordered as little as I could, hopefully there aren't a ton of outs over the weekend but the good PA told me it's okay to underorder on some things, because we are getting swamped by people doing bad overorders.
> 
> It's hard to do a good order if all the produce you order won't be pushed for 2-3 days after it comes, haha.



tell bad PA that unless they are FOR SURE getting a lead spot at another store the bench means shit and they can be taken off the bench if its seen that they dont work.


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 12, 2017)

So since I'm new here, I just want to see where everyone is in their rollout so *maybe* I can take some ideas back to my store AND not feel like we're drowning

For reference we typically make about 70,000 a day with weekends around 100,000. 

So on our truck days we typically have the PA and then 2 or 3 dry grocery team members. Then we will have a closing PA and FDC team member. PA is usually solely responsibly for running our fast movers from produce, dairy, and meat while other team members do uboats or pulls. On non truck days, usually it's just the PA doing autofills and pushing with maybe a mid day person and then the typical closing team. 

As one of the PA (we have 2 full time then a back up), I always feel like it's hard, especially when we have call ins and they move me from Pfresh to dry grocery or call me to other parts if the store since I can GSA, do service desk, and cafe. We don't really do any planograms except for some end caps. I see our softlines which is end to end now is picking up on pricing and the already do their VAs so I feel like grocery is falling behind. 

Any wise words would be welcome. Also ask questions if I wasn't clear as I'm half asleep right now.


----------



## glo (Jul 12, 2017)

walmartwife said:


> So since I'm new here, I just want to see where everyone is in their rollout so *maybe* I can take some ideas back to my store AND not feel like we're drowning
> 
> For reference we typically make about 70,000 a day with weekends around 100,000.
> 
> So on our truck days we typically have the PA and then 2 or 3 dry grocery team members. Then we will have a closing PA and FDC team member. PA is usually solely responsibly for running our fast movers from produce, dairy, and meat while other team members do uboats or pulls. On non truck days, usually it's just the PA doing autofills and pushing with maybe a mid day person and then the typical closing team.


you have two closers? One of the big changes with the rollout was that there would be no more closer. Everyone from market should be out by 8 or 830. Pushers should take care of most of the zone. Moving that closing team to opening or mid shifts would help get a lot more done during the day.


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 13, 2017)

Well we don't close until 10 anymore . I think usually the PA is here 2 pm or 3 pm to 9 pm or 930 pm then the other person is there 5 pm to 9 pm because our FDC comes between 5 and 9 (usually by 8 but man oh man they've come like at 845). If the truck came early enough I would say one closer was good enough on non frozen days so that the morning team could zone and all. We usually only get 100 to 150 pieces on non frozen days for reference.  I might suggest it since we have some sway on the FDC since they're so close. Besides if it comes late the morning team usually ends up with a pallet or two anyway. 


glo said:


> you have two closers? One of the big changes with the rollout was that there would be no more closer. Everyone from market should be out by 8 or 830. Pushers should take care of most of the zone. Moving that closing team to opening or mid shifts would help get a lot more done during the day.


----------



## glo (Jul 13, 2017)

walmartwife said:


> Well we don't close until 10 anymore . I think usually the PA is here 2 pm or 3 pm to 9 pm or 930 pm then the other person is there 5 pm to 9 pm because our FDC comes between 5 and 9 (usually by 8 but man oh man they've come like at 845). If the truck came early enough I would say one closer was good enough on non frozen days so that the morning team could zone and all. We usually only get 100 to 150 pieces on non frozen days for reference.  I might suggest it since we have some sway on the FDC since they're so close. Besides if it comes late the morning team usually ends up with a pallet or two anyway.


Do you push at night? When you only have one or two team members?


----------



## walmartwife (Jul 13, 2017)

Typically yes, but it only works when the truck comes during the scheduled shift and early enough.  So like when it gets there late, it's a waste. Of course it's hard to know when the truck is coming when your scheduling us. 


glo said:


> Do you push at night? When you only have one or two team members?


----------



## glo (Jul 13, 2017)

walmartwife said:


> Typically yes, but it only works when the truck comes during the scheduled shift and early enough.  So like when it gets there late, it's a waste. Of course it's hard to know when the truck is coming when your scheduling us.


If you don't have a food truck that comes at a consistent time, you should delay the push until the morning. Or schedule more people to work it.
Your trucks can't be that big so I'm unsure as to what 4-5 people are doing on your truck days when the truck comes late in the day.


----------



## FmlCTl (Jul 14, 2017)

has anyone found a "succesful" way to roll out this end to end process for groceries?


----------



## Midoninger (Jul 14, 2017)

yeah
have 10-12 people. thats the only way.
have a leader who has strong logistics knowledge
have an ETL who isnt an assho-- who will support and grow the team.
make sure STL isnt taking market hours to putting them else where.
your TMs? the fewer PT and the more FT the better
TMs who arent bitches about the cold.
all of that plus big balls for the dudes and cast iron ovaries for the ladies and lot of luck.


----------



## glo (Jul 14, 2017)

PT TMs are good too. Having a few come in for 4 hr shifts on the heavy days is really helpful.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there a report that shows donations by store and district?  Need info for a meeting tomorrow and I want to leverage the totals from the ulv next to us.


----------



## glo (Jul 17, 2017)

Not that I know of. Someone else mentioned that MyDevice Toss doesn't register any donations.

I think you can only estimate the true value by looking at QMOS numbers and estimating a % of what you actually toss and removing it from the total ?


----------



## Malkiacera (Jul 17, 2017)

glo said:


> Do you push at night? When you only have one or two team members?


Our sister store just does whatever tasks they need to get done and allocates just enough time to break down the pallets and has the morning team push.

Seems to work for them since they too get FDC later in the day.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 17, 2017)

Midoninger said:


> yeah
> have 10-12 people. thats the only way.
> have a leader who has strong logistics knowledge
> have an ETL who isnt an assho-- who will support and grow the team.
> ...



As a former PA of ~3 Years, I am now 10 feet high on my Wave, as Signing TM, and looking down at this huge Market Team, and consistently thinking to myself, ignoring all the bitching, and ranting that it is impossible.  "You have no idea how good you have it."


----------



## signingminion (Jul 17, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> As a former PA of ~3 Years, I am now 10 feet high on my Wave, as Signing TM, and looking down at this huge Market Team, and consistently thinking to myself, ignoring all the bitching, and ranting that it is impossible.  "You have no idea how good you have it."


Had a former tl who stepped down to join the new market team tell me they don't get enough hours....hahahaaahaa not.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 17, 2017)

My ETL got fired. She was a huge part of my stress at work so it's kind of a relief. Haven't seen the team lead team smile in a long time until that day...She walked market *for the first time* with me (after ~1yr) the day before she got let go.


----------



## glo (Jul 17, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Our sister store just does whatever tasks they need to get done and allocates just enough time to break down the pallets and has the morning team push.
> 
> Seems to work for them since they too get FDC later in the day.


Makes sense to do the largest task (pushing freight) when the most people are there to me.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 17, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> My ETL got fired


Congratulations!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

Yogurts are now flexed everywhere as there is soooo much new product and flavors !!
it sets this week not sure who or when it will be done.

Also, MILK WALL gets set this week ....
It all flips the half gallon specialty milks go where the vendor milk is and the vendor milk goes where the specialty milk is.
This will be a nightmare when it gets done !!

oh, and the remodel with new tables in pfresh valley starts on the 31st of July.

i'm not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Yogurts are now flexed everywhere as there is soooo much new product and flavors !!
> it sets this week not sure who or when it will be done.
> 
> Also, MILK WALL gets set this week ....
> ...



Are y'all just now getting the specialty milk as the lead in?


----------



## glo (Jul 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Yogurts are now flexed everywhere as there is soooo much new product and flavors !!
> it sets this week not sure who or when it will be done.
> 
> Also, MILK WALL gets set this week ....
> ...


Are you getting the permanent wooden boxes or cardboard?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

I hope the permanent wooden boxes that's what I've been told.  I should take before and after pics.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Are y'all just now getting the specialty milk as the lead in?


Yes must be cause of the back loader from dairy cooler and the pallets are located for easy loading from the back


----------



## glo (Jul 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I hope the permanent wooden boxes that's what I've been told.  I should take before and after pics.


We set our cardboard ones today as part of a group training. 

Word of advice, have COOL labels and shelf labels ready beforehand. Maybe even pre-fill the sticky label holders (if you don't have the chalkboard) with them before setting so you can immediately put them up.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 25, 2017)

I had time to set yogurt last week. One of the new varieties is in a glass jar.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Yogurts are now flexed everywhere as there is soooo much new product and flavors !!
> it sets this week not sure who or when it will be done.
> 
> Also, MILK WALL gets set this week ....
> ...


 We have an overnight cooler cleaning this week and have yet to set the freezer pogs from the last set. Realistically they both need done if we have to demerch anyway...pptl isn't planning on touching anything in the coolers til we have this overnight


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Jul 25, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> I had time to set yogurt last week. One of the new varieties is in a glass jar.


Because this is such a great idea... I am anticipating so many broken yogurts from our very special guests... GLASS EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 26, 2017)

the transition for yogurt sucks since we removed a lot of yoplaits. I feel so bad for my plano tl since shes doing an overnight to do my dairy wall transition and I havent cleaned those shelves in about two months....


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 26, 2017)

Does anyone have the sap number for the white cooler shelves for the deli/cheese aisle? We ran out and our closest store has the same issue :,(


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Plano for setting the yogurt and cheese.  It looks great.  They are doing the milk wall and juice tonight


----------



## signingminion (Jul 26, 2017)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Because this is such a great idea... I am anticipating so many broken yogurts from our very special guests... GLASS EVERYWHERE!!!!


I almost bought some the other day at a regular grocery store... but worried about them bagging it so it didn't break/ leak.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 26, 2017)

signingminion said:


> I almost bought some the other day at a regular grocery store... but worried about them bagging it so it didn't break/ leak.


they don't taste so great tbh, sampled them with my market tl and both flavors were a little off


----------



## Yetive (Jul 26, 2017)

I got a coupon for a free one, and it just tasted like milk to me.  I tried the plain.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2017)

ElectronicsFastService said:


> Because this is such a great idea... I am anticipating so many broken yogurts from our very special guests... GLASS EVERYWHERE!!!!



Especially because of the pushers!



ambientroombreh said:


> Does anyone have the sap number for the white cooler shelves for the deli/cheese aisle? We ran out and our closest store has the same issue :,(



Are y'all not doing the pushers on cheese?



Yetive said:


> I got a coupon for a free one, and it just tasted like milk to me.  I tried the plain.



I got a coupon for 50 cents off soooo I guess I'll try it.

We sell single-serve cottage cheese with fruit on the bottom and I'm so happy.

I fuckin' love cottage cheese.


----------



## glo (Jul 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Especially because of the pushers!.


Are your yogurt pushers actually pushers? Ours are plastic holders that force you to pull a little handle to zone.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> We sell single-serve cottage cheese with fruit on the bottom and I'm so happy.
> 
> I fuckin' love cottage cheese.


Isn't this just like cheese cake
Why is this with the jello and not with the other Philadelphia cream cheese 

Kinda weird and theses eggs to go snack look weird also.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2017)

glo said:


> Are your yogurt pushers actually pushers? Ours are plastic holders that force you to pull a little handle to zone.



yes that



qmosqueen said:


> Isn't this just like cheese cake
> Why is this with the jello and not with the other Philadelphia cream cheese
> 
> Kinda weird and theses eggs to go snack look weird also.



WE HAVE EGGS TO SNACK ON?!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> yes that
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE EGGS TO SNACK ON?!


Yes the are under the cheese in the 1st 4ft section. Comes with protein almonds like the p3s but with an egg

I call my yogurt pushers pullers.  I'm gonna go zone yogurt and pull them forward. Too bad the guest aren't trained in how to use them.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 27, 2017)

We do have the pushers but for the bars of cheese we are missing one    Also found out my pmt has all my fixtures outside by the compactor  so many pushers!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2017)

The Chobani yogurt drinks are actually really good.

The coffee and orange creme are A+


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 27, 2017)

does anyone use their vendor board? I just noticed mine and saw it was last updated 2/17/2016 LMAO. half my vendors scores are down 50% or even more lmao time to start giving "tough" love here


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 27, 2017)

Did anyone else get the new Grab and Go stuff? I just passed by Pfresh today and saw an endcap of the stuff - at least whats left of it because its selling QUICK.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 28, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> Did anyone else get the new Grab and Go stuff? I just passed by Pfresh today and saw an endcap of the stuff - at least whats left of it because its selling QUICK.


We are waiting for the remodle cause our g17 closed dairy endcap is going to an open case with this stuff. Some of the grab and go is  home location cheese aisle.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 28, 2017)

My stl and dtl made my dairy endcap a wine endcap  they even turned one of my freezer endcaps into a beer/ salsa one and it doesn't sell :,( :,(


----------



## Delaney (Jul 29, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> My stl and dtl made my dairy endcap a wine endcap  they even turned one of my freezer endcaps into a beer/ salsa one and it doesn't sell :,( :,(


That would make me livid.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone have the SAP number for the black mesh rolls that go over the meat diapers?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 30, 2017)

I can probably find them once im back in tomorrow morning  for ya


----------



## Delaney (Jul 31, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Does anyone have the SAP number for the black mesh rolls that go over the meat diapers?


YM0001 non-skid liner


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 31, 2017)

Delaney said:


> YM0001 non-skid liner


Amazing, thank you!


----------



## glo (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone have the SAP number for the 4 foot banana shams? 
There's a lot on there and I don't want to wait for it to show up and be the wrong one.


----------



## Delaney (Jul 31, 2017)

glo said:


> Anyone have the SAP number for the 4 foot banana shams?
> There's a lot on there and I don't want to wait for it to show up and be the wrong one.


I think I have a box with one in it I'll take a look in the morning


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 1, 2017)

It's also on the planogram for the produce table ~ I think there's two lengths


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 1, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> My stl and dtl made my dairy endcap a wine endcap  they even turned one of my freezer endcaps into a beer/ salsa one and it doesn't sell :,( :,(



Not surprised, I received Wine/Liquor/Bar CSE's  (The biggest signs in the store) for Market. I let MySupport know that it is illegal to sell that in my state.

Received a new one a week late. Our Overlords, I believe are some people we could party with, off the clock of course. (Those people who are only fun when they are drunk).


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 1, 2017)

My tl is going to training on Thursday for something about produce planter boxes... anyone know about it?


----------



## glo (Aug 1, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> My tl is going to training on Thursday for something about produce planter boxes... anyone know about it?


My store is one of the few in our area that recently got them.
They're called grower boxes. They're cardboard with a wood graphic on them. In the future, stores will receive ones made from real wood. Your produce table will go away and be replaced by one of the tables that go back in seasonal for things like the halloween and christmas sets. On top of them will be cardboard "crates" that you can stack and tilt to display fruit.
The boxes, in essence, are the same that we get occasionally for things like melons and avacados, but you'll get an insert to actually hold the fruit. These are replaceable and you should always have extra on hand.
I'll PM you a picture of ours tomorrow.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 6, 2017)

Finally sat down with my tl and etl to discuss backstocking out freezer and dairy cooler.. it's too much to keep expecting the team to push all our freezer and dairy racks before our trucks and would be better to have a research routine down for our coolers. Will keep our fresh meat and our produce not backstocked since those Dont take long to push  will keep updated


----------



## Malkiacera (Aug 6, 2017)

Any stores that manage to do both diary and freezer within 3-4 hours? Our Log TL just flipped our process backwards and expects both dairy and freezer to be done by 8 not taking into account the fact that we purge 10 unlocated produce racks and 7 dairy racks. We only have maybe 5 TM's total on any given morning. I've tried telling them the struggle with not having enough smart carts, u boats for breakdown and not having space to break down the pallets but I just can't see it working out.


----------



## Pursys (Aug 6, 2017)

Just curious how this compares to others. My Lead expects me to be able to take care of all the culling and be on top of expiration dates, I'm pretty sure I'm the only one that even does it. Take care of all of the pills that drop into the coolers. All of the rigs for market, receive all of the pallets of the truck. Every Sunday I'm left on my own to do the ad and everything else there is to do that comes with the area. Then whenever he has projects in the area I'm to make sure I follow up with the team and get it done. My team consists of three team members in dry only two of which are competent. One dairy team member and on frozen at night. The two team members in the coolers cause me much headaches by never actually rotating out the product properly or push out the meat causing problems where steritech will rip me a new one. 

/rant over


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2017)

We had to leave 4 carts of dry pulls today plus lots of back stock for dry grocery cause our back room market tm is slow as shit.  At least my dairy produce and freezer are clean and all pushed and back stocked.

I coupond the gold  n plump chicken breast expiring on the 9 th we have 3 boxes in the back
They are selling at 3.79 now after the 2 dollars off.

I rotated  my salads so that not too many on the fast movers rest went to donation. I don't coupon these cause guest switch the coupons.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 7, 2017)

I've been tpc'ing products 5 days out and on the 2nd and last day before being donated I coupon since they never come in when I order more. Usual c&s day I have 9 team members for the whole day, 7 for c&s, 1 as a mid to do the 1pm cafs and then help c&s and finally a 6pm closer to zone pfresh fill bake table and do juices.


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 7, 2017)

Pursys said:


> Just curious how this compares to others. My Lead expects me to be able to take care of all the culling and be on top of expiration dates, I'm pretty sure I'm the only one that even does it. Take care of all of the pills that drop into the coolers. All of the rigs for market, receive all of the pallets of the truck. Every Sunday I'm left on my own to do the ad and everything else there is to do that comes with the area. Then whenever he has projects in the area I'm to make sure I follow up with the team and get it done. My team consists of three team members in dry only two of which are competent. One dairy team member and on frozen at night. The two team members in the coolers cause me much headaches by never actually rotating out the product properly or push out the meat causing problems where steritech will rip me a new one.
> 
> /rant over



You're making me relive all the bad memories. Sounds how it was with my former TL, the lazy ass, idiotic TL!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 7, 2017)

Look what's coming with my remodel next week


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2017)

Boxes & hanging rafters; big whoop.


----------



## glo (Aug 7, 2017)

Take before/after pictures!


----------



## pinktea (Aug 8, 2017)

You know, one of the stores in my area has those boxes and I thought they looked really clean and convenient; easy to stock and maintain. Idk how they work in real life, but to my untrained eye they didn't look bad. And they had SO MANY PUSHERS in grocery!!!!!! It was so beautiful I wanted to cry, haha


----------



## sito (Aug 8, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Any stores that manage to do both diary and freezer within 3-4 hours? Our Log TL just flipped our process backwards and expects both dairy and freezer to be done by 8 not taking into account the fact that we purge 10 unlocated produce racks and 7 dairy racks. We only have maybe 5 TM's total on any given morning. I've tried telling them the struggle with not having enough smart carts, u boats for breakdown and not having space to break down the pallets but I just can't see it working out.


our store manages to finish it in 4ish hours. so we come in at 5 am and immediately push freezer. we get it twice a week, mondays we get 2 pallets and then fridays we get three pallets stacked. since there's normally like 7 of us there we all bowl freezer finish that up and then we split up. 2 in dry and the rest in dairy/produce. we normally finish dairy by the time lunch hits if not then we have like one or two uboats left when we get back from lunch. usually after freezer is done being pushed we send one of the fastest backstockers into freezer to finish backstocking that as much as she can. then once we finish dairy whoever is left finishes backstock in dairy, pushes the produce pallets, researches, qmos, opens market.


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 8, 2017)

I have the boxes and they are great! Very easy to clean! The open cooler in the back is small and houses our deli, lunchmeat, and lunchables. On the other side is  a bunker that can only be set to freezer.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 9, 2017)

Has anyone taught their team about Food IQ? Seems interesting since it gives topics for huddles and has the dos and donts for the end 2 end


----------



## indigo25 (Aug 9, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Has anyone taught their team about Food IQ? Seems interesting since it gives topics for huddles and has the dos and donts for the end 2 end


I've tried to, but we struggle to finish the push and backstock each day so having huddles long enough to play with it isn't easy.


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 9, 2017)

When I came into close yesterday, I got told by a guest that all the bagged cucumbers were moldy. She was right. Also found squashed apples at the bottom of apple baskets. While it is very easy to rush through things and think everything is alright, a deep cull where everything is thoroughly checked is essential. The Food IQ app can help an inexperienced team member recognize what should be kept and what should be qmosed.


----------



## pinktea (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been out of Spot for a few years...I was wondering if someone could explain exactly how E2E changes Market processes? I know that there's a dedicated Market team that does *all* of the work (flow, backstock, etc.) so does that mean there's just a bigger Market team and PA's still do generally the same thing, just with a larger team? Or what. I might go back to Spot this fall and I'd like to work in Market again but I dunno what the system is like these days. I was a PA when I left Spot.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 9, 2017)

pinktea said:


> I've been out of Spot for a few years...I was wondering if someone could explain exactly how E2E changes Market processes? I know that there's a dedicated Market team that does *all* of the work (flow, backstock, etc.) so does that mean there's just a bigger Market team and PA's still do generally the same thing, just with a larger team? Or what. I might go back to Spot this fall and I'd like to work in Market again but I dunno what the system is like these days. I was a PA when I left Spot.


Grocery TMs are expected to do almost everything that Flow and PAs can do. In theory, there should be enough TMs to handle FDC/dry truck push, research, all pulls, all backstock, and PA stuff.


----------



## sito (Aug 14, 2017)

i have a question for all you market team members: since we started E2E are you guys still responsible for answering back up calls?

at my store we were basically exempt from answering back up calls because we're always busy or we always have time sensitive product out on the floor. there's exceptions like when they desperately need it, but even still we rarely go back up.


----------



## Malkiacera (Aug 14, 2017)

sito said:


> i have a question for all you market team members: since we started E2E are you guys still responsible for answering back up calls?
> 
> at my store we were basically exempt from answering back up calls because we're always busy or we always have time sensitive product out on the floor. there's exceptions like when they desperately need it, but even still we rarely go back up.


I RARELY GO UP.  for those reasons. But other TM's will go willy nilly when they have a huge vehicle and spend half their shift up there.


----------



## zoned2deep (Aug 15, 2017)

sito said:


> i have a question for all you market team members: since we started E2E are you guys still responsible for answering back up calls?
> 
> at my store we were basically exempt from answering back up calls because we're always busy or we always have time sensitive product out on the floor. there's exceptions like when they desperately need it, but even still we rarely go back up.



I avoid backing up, I avoid call buttons for other areas -- I basically avoid everything else as much as humanly possible. I still end up having to back up, usually once per shift, but I just feel like at the point where I'm pulling grocery CAFs people can't expect me to be responding to other crap all the time. We are definitely not exempt at my store, though.


----------



## sito (Aug 15, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> I RARELY GO UP.  for those reasons. But other TM's will go willy nilly when they have a huge vehicle and spend half their shift up there.


we have on PA who does this all the time at my store. like i get it guest first, i was hardlines before, but market is totally different from hardlines. he will go up there anytime they call and it's like dude no you have shit on the floor.


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 15, 2017)

If it's convenient, I go. However, if it is a C&S day, forget it, since I want to ensure that the truck gets completed.


----------



## sito (Aug 15, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> If it's convenient, I go. However, if it is a C&S day, forget it, since I want to ensure that the truck gets completed.


i think that's where our problem is. we are a non-stop store. even on non c&s days we're constantly busy with our GM truck. the past couple of days have been pretty chill and slow but it's picking up again to where we cannot back up. our TL has actually mentioned to us that it's fine if we dont respond we have other priorities now, but the ETL-GE is always kind of on our ass as well as our TLs in hardlines. it's whatever, we do as we're told.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2017)

signingminion said:


> They require two sizes of chalk pen. Price,  description,  cool label must be on them.  There is a font example with requirements for each letter and number.  They are sturdy signs,  but that likely means they'll chip or shatter if dropped.
> 
> They've recently added the ability to tpc via mydevices.  I'm guessing to go with this signing idea.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Aug 18, 2017)

sito said:


> i have a question for all you market team members: since we started E2E are you guys still responsible for answering back up calls?



No back up here. We have temperature-sensitive product to worry about, and a decent amount of the time there's only one of us on the floor.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 20, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Boxes & hanging rafters; big whoop.


Images from a new flex format.  Its really rather nice looking. Of  course how outta stocked will make or break it....


----------



## MarketMother (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello fellow Consumables Champs! 

I've been working in Market for almost two years. Initially as a PA, now FA. My store was one of the first to roll-out the e2e process.  The first work center was Market, and we actually did it in conjunction with our store remodel back in April.   I'm reading thru the thread, and see similar challenges now that more stores are engaged.

We work a GM/dry grocery and Food truck daily, with a maximum of 5 team members (staggered shifts). 
-One TL and one FA each working an 8 hour shifts (16 hours) + 3 part-time team members (12 hours) = 28 Total daily hours.
**One of these team members works an afternoon shift (2pm-8pm), with the goal that they finish up what wasn't pushed, and zone all of dry market.
-Average food truck size is 280. Average GM/dry grocery is 400 (including candy, cereal and beverage) which we still work on floor pallets with a huddle.
It's RARE that we accomplish a complete push, let alone keep Pfresh full, culled and use coupons.

Looking for feedback and comments.

*I have more experience than my TL, so my STL depends on me to manage most of the Pfresh ordering.

With the remodel, we have MANY new scans due to the addition of Organics, and SO many new facings in lettuce and veggies.  The setting on the beautiful new bakery table is a hot mess. The new lighting in Pfresh dries out citrus and stone fruit overnight.  We honestly DON'T sell enough to match the volumes dictated by remodel facings.  So, essentially in order to keep my Pfresh full and beautiful, I order as best I can, knowing full well I will be QMOS'ing and donating at least 1/4th of each daily order.  My food bank driver loves my store madly.

Yikes..... Is this the new normal?


----------



## glo (Aug 22, 2017)

I work at a store that hasn't undergone remodel quite yet, but does have the grower boxes in place. We're an A volume Pfresh, receiving 5 or 6 GM trucks a week and 3 Food Trucks via C&S. Maybe my advice will be applicable, maybe not.

Change the facings to match what's actually selling. Combine down those two bagged salads with a total of four facings into a single facing of each. TPC often. I think accurate ordering has become a lot more difficult, but is still possible.
One suggestion I've seen here is to store stonefruit in the coolers overnight to keep them from rotting.
Bake seems like a lost cause to me. Our regional grocery director had us get rid of the seasonal side of the bake table and it's essentially become a flexing nightmare.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Images from a new flex format. Its really rather nice looking. Of course how outta stocked will make or break it....


They look nice when set up & full but look terrible when poorly stocked.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Aug 23, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> What is a 9am-4:30pm food/consumables shift like? Just pushing?


its pull autofills
 push autofills and truck freight
 zone aisle(which shouldnt be too much since you were pushing and should be zoning as you go)
 research aisle
pull and push research (also shouldnt be too much if you are researching every single day)
backstock all remaining backstock

It really isnt that much and I run food in a  A+ store


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 25, 2017)

Guys, I'm at my wit's end. I've been away from TBR for a bit, but things have gone to hell in my Deli. My TL keeps hiring on pregnant women (which I have no problem with... as long as said TL bothers to make a solid plan for when that TM is on LOA) and we've lost several people for various reasons. I'm job searching but the only offer I've gotten so far was extremely inadequate. I keep getting messages and calls... "Hey, would you like to come in and close?" "Hey, would you mind coming in later than you're scheduled and staying to close?" NO. I always get the short end of the stick when people quit or are fired. I'm done with this. I'm miserable 24/7 because work has gotten so stressful. We're down to 4 deli TMs (including the TL) total who come in to shifts consistently, to cover 7 days, and the TL refuses to schedule only 1 opener. We have 2.5 openers a mid/closer (me) and a closer. I'm done. I'm tempted to contact the people who offered me too little money and take the job as a job between jobs, but then I'd just be stressed about money! AUGH!
Vent done... for now.
Edit: A word.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Images from a new flex format.  Its really rather nice looking. Of  course how outta stocked will make or break it....
> View attachment 3782 View attachment 3783 View attachment 3784



This does not look like a regular PFresh store. sorta inbetween a Super and a PFresh.

I am curious because I am almost damn sure, I am going to have to go through this Re-model next year.  I remember receiving Remodel Stanchions for Grocery (most likely this, and Cosmetics, by accident along with my A&A 2.0 and Home Innovation Remodels).

My question is what the hell is the cosmetics remodel?


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 25, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> My question is what the hell is the cosmetics remodel?


Beauty blowout?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 25, 2017)

This







Jacobs Marketing - Retail Representatives


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy balls... the image on the stanchion look like our normal transcend, for lake of a better word, this transcends that.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 25, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Holy balls... the image on the stanchion look like our normal transcend, for lake of a better word, this transcends that.



looks like a god damn nightmare.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 29, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This does not look like a regular PFresh store. sorta inbetween a Super and a PFresh.
> 
> I am curious because I am almost damn sure, I am going to have to go through this Re-model next year.  I remember receiving Remodel Stanchions for Grocery (most likely this, and Cosmetics, by accident along with my A&A 2.0 and Home Innovation Remodels).
> 
> My question is what the hell is the cosmetics remodel?


It is a flex format store.  Installed into an old grocery store shell.  Space wise its a full pfresh, it's just more on the tables for produce than traditional footage allows for.  Frozen,  dairy,  etc is about the same.  Dry grocery is smaller as are every other department.  We can't tell if they have a seasonal section,  although they must... right?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2017)

Fuck the new chalk board signs for the new produce tables. We have to start these in 2 weeks and keep up with them. To me it will take about 2 hours extra a day who has time for that.


----------



## glo (Aug 29, 2017)

Anyone else have issues with the pushers actually pushing the product forward? There's too many facings per shelf and it seems like they're squeezing the product, not allowing it to advance forward. Taking out a facing of one of the items with multiple facings is usually too much and the product can slip behind the pushers.

Also, I don't think the POGs take the extra inches that the pushers take up. There's a couple instances of items without enough space.


----------



## MarketMother (Aug 29, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Guys, I'm at my wit's end. I've been away from TBR for a bit, but things have gone to hell in my Deli. My TL keeps hiring on pregnant women (which I have no problem with... as long as said TL bothers to make a solid plan for when that TM is on LOA) and we've lost several people for various reasons. I'm job searching but the only offer I've gotten so far was extremely inadequate. I keep getting messages and calls... "Hey, would you like to come in and close?" "Hey, would you mind coming in later than you're scheduled and staying to close?" NO. I always get the short end of the stick when people quit or are fired. I'm done with this. I'm miserable 24/7 because work has gotten so stressful. We're down to 4 deli TMs (including the TL) total who come in to shifts consistently, to cover 7 days, and the TL refuses to schedule only 1 opener. We have 2.5 openers a mid/closer (me) and a closer. I'm done. I'm tempted to contact the people who offered me too little money and take the job as a job between jobs, but then I'd just be stressed about money! AUGH!
> Vent done... for now.
> Edit: A word.


You first lost me when you said "hired on pregnant women". Working at Target will never be a walk in the park. Trust me, I'm 55 years old and receive a literal TON of food daily.  I work pallet jacks, the Wave and manage to work till exhaustion every day.  But, here is the thing.  That is my job.  My body aches, but until I find something better- understand that this is what my job duties entail.  Your STL, ETL's and LOD's are given instructions to make things happen.  This is Corporate Retail.  If it's too rough, move on.  Try Amazon.... sorry for being honest and candid.
Just make sure you don't call pregnant women or anyone else out because of your own frustration.... These challenges will never go way.  If your uncertain I would advice you to speak to your HR Team Leader.


----------



## Greenandred (Aug 29, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck the new chalk board signs for the new produce tables. We have to start these in 2 weeks and keep up with them. To me it will take about 2 hours extra a day who has time for that.


On Sunday, my opener called out. I came in at noon and no one had touched P Fresh. Since I had loads of outs, I had to push my fast movers. Got called out the next day by my ETL for not spending the time scanning the table and changing the chalkboards.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 30, 2017)

MarketMother said:


> You first lost me when you said "hired on pregnant women". Working at Target will never be a walk in the park. Trust me, I'm 55 years old and receive a literal TON of food daily.  I work pallet jacks, the Wave and manage to work till exhaustion every day.  But, here is the thing.  That is my job.  My body aches, but until I find something better- understand that this is what my job duties entail.  Your STL, ETL's and LOD's are given instructions to make things happen.  This is Corporate Retail.  If it's too rough, move on.  Try Amazon.... sorry for being honest and candid.
> Just make sure you don't call pregnant women or anyone else out because of your own frustration.... These challenges will never go way.  If your uncertain I would advice you to speak to your HR Team Leader.


I know my feelings are negative and misdirected and I'm working on it. My main problem is that my TL is unable to plan for these women's absences and it makes me angry. What I mean to do is to call out my TL for (unintentionally, I hope) sabotaging our department. When both women have an overlap in their LOA, she needs to make sure that HR knows that we still need to hire another person. Then there's the fact that NOT ONE ETL knows how to work the slicers. I refuse to be essentially on-call and I refuse to stay late every time they need me to because they can't be bothered to scrape up the training hours (which do exist! I've seen them used properly!) to cross-train even one TM in all the Deli tasks for closing.
I am actively looking, but all I have is an abandoned near-complete degree and retail experience. I'm getting ready to start on an ICD-10 certification, which should get me out, but I want out sooner rather than later.
As for Amazon... I'm looking to find a better job, not one that will essentially be more of the same.

Don't be sorry. Our jobs may not be the same, but it sounds like they're both difficult. As a receiver, you have to get someone to cover your breaks and lunches, right? So do I. One of my biggest points of frustration is that sometimes not one person in the entire store can cover for me. I'm not allowed to write up a sign stating when I'll be back. Instead, I'm expected to give a random TM a crash course on slicing OR tell Bakery/Starbucks/Produce to keep an eye on the Deli and "help" guests fill in an order form. For up to half an hour at a time. Then their TL or the LOD gets angry when a guest complains that no one was available in their area (since there's often only one person or less per area) or they complain that the person they asked couldn't slice for them.

Don't even get me started on insanity that is Steritech visits, since we can't even get cleaning done properly anymore, between lack of people and lack of hours.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 30, 2017)

How hard is it to learn how to use a damn slicer?
Its not like they have to take it apart and clean it.
I could train them in 20 minutes max.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 30, 2017)

MarketMother said:


> You first lost me when you said "hired on pregnant women". Working at Target will never be a walk in the park. Trust me, I'm 55 years old and receive a literal TON of food daily.  I work pallet jacks, the Wave and manage to work till exhaustion every day.  But, here is the thing.  That is my job.  My body aches, but until I find something better- understand that this is what my job duties entail.  Your STL, ETL's and LOD's are given instructions to make things happen.  This is Corporate Retail.  If it's too rough, move on.  Try Amazon.... sorry for being honest and candid.
> Just make sure you don't call pregnant women or anyone else out because of your own frustration.... These challenges will never go way.  If your uncertain I would advice you to speak to your HR Team Leader.


Pregnant people,  young kids with no work ethic,  older people without the ability to lift 40lbs or move fast... she's not meaning to single them out.  But when we hire people who aren't able to do the job and with planned loa that will effectively leave the work center empty its enough to make you scream and run for the degreaser. I've got several we let hang on and they make me nuts every time I have to compensate. 

It doesn't sound like you'd make that list and I'm hoping to stay the same at your age,  which is coming faster than I'd like.  But not everyone can make circles around people half their age...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2017)

So the u-boats at my store have laminated signs on them and one of them says "Waterwall".

I want to know who wrote in them with washable marker "anyways here's"

like

wonderwall


----------



## zoned2deep (Sep 3, 2017)

Everything is so messed up right now. I worked the closing 12pm to 8:30pm shift today (day 3 of 6 day stretch), and when I left there were 3 untouched pallets of C&S from Thursday left over and 4 U-boats of dry grocery truck. The only C&S that got worked today was a metro of frozen, metro of bake (some of which I believe is from Tuesday), and the meat off of the meat and eggs pallet. On weekends I basically never have any time for additional tasks. My entire day is taken up by pulling, pushing, and/or backstocking the morning Autofills, the 1 oclocks, 5 oclocks, and any Market EXFs or Research batches in the gun, processing qmos, and pushing the reshop before I leave (which I have been told is the most important thing that I must make sure is 100 percent done by the time I leave). Today I didn't even get all of that done, the LOD had a HL TM pushing most of the dry CAFs and EXFs, and I ended up just leaving that backstock in the dry grocery stockroom.

It's just funny because it's Labor Day weekend, and that's the priorities of Target. It's also funny to me because I spend so much time going back and forth between the 4 PFresh backroom coolers and the dry stockroom, which are in 3 different corners of my store. If I had been pushing C&S I could have pushed out 3x what I pushed out in CAFs, but because I'm having to go all over the place pulling and backstocking I end up spending all of my day feeling like nothing's getting done.


----------



## Malkiacera (Sep 3, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> Everything is so messed up right now. I worked the closing 12pm to 8:30pm shift today (day 3 of 6 day stretch), and when I left there were 3 untouched pallets of C&S from Thursday left over and 4 U-boats of dry grocery truck. The only C&S that got worked today was a metro of frozen, metro of bake (some of which I believe is from Tuesday), and the meat off of the meat and eggs pallet. On weekends I basically never have any time for additional tasks. My entire day is taken up by pulling, pushing, and/or backstocking the morning Autofills, the 1 oclocks, 5 oclocks, and any Market EXFs or Research batches in the gun, processing qmos, and pushing the reshop before I leave (which I have been told is the most important thing that I must make sure is 100 percent done by the time I leave). Today I didn't even get all of that done, the LOD had a HL TM pushing most of the dry CAFs and EXFs, and I ended up just leaving that backstock in the dry grocery stockroom.
> 
> It's just funny because it's Labor Day weekend, and that's the priorities of Target. It's also funny to me because I spend so much time going back and forth between the 4 PFresh backroom coolers and the dry stockroom, which are in 3 different corners of my store. If I had been pushing C&S I could have pushed out 3x what I pushed out in CAFs, but because I'm having to go all over the place pulling and backstocking I end up spending all of my day feeling like nothing's getting done.



I understand, my team is a clusterfuck when I'm not there pushing with them. LOD called saying there were only two dry u boats left when in actuality there was random stuff in all the rooms. I ended up pushing 6 palllets of beverage and a second cull rather than finishing dry backstock.

Don't feel too discouraged when you feel you can't manage it all especially on a holiday weekend. Do what you believe has to get done enough that little tasks don't get too overwhelming.


----------



## glo (Sep 4, 2017)

Food TLs: What do your weekly schedules look like? How often do you actually get to work with your team?


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone knew how to call for credit, what information they need from us and what we can call credit for. I tried calling for credit for an item that was sent to us and was not on file on the freezer pallet but she said we could not do that. Can someone just give me the full break down. They are trying to get more credit for the merchandise we receive and my ETL doesnt know how and has left it on me, but I just became a team lead and dont know myself since my trainer didnt get a chance to call for credit.
Thanks


----------



## Delaney (Sep 6, 2017)

I find that freezer is kind of difficult to do credit on because they don't have the pick label on it like dairy does. I usually just print a rewrap ticket and try to make some money if that doesn't work it just gets donated.


----------



## glo (Sep 6, 2017)

Yep, the time you spend trying to credit something probably costs more than you donating it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2017)

Donate or link the barcode upc with a similar dcpi and sell it as that item and price


----------



## Flow Warrior (Sep 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck the new chalk board signs for the new produce tables. We have to start these in 2 weeks and keep up with them. To me it will take about 2 hours extra a day who has time for that.


You will go grow to love them. And I want your new coolers. Ours are old and they need fixing constantly.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Sep 7, 2017)

oath2order said:


> So the u-boats at my store have laminated signs on them and one of them says "Waterwall".
> 
> I want to know who wrote in them with washable marker "anyways here's"
> 
> ...


Me I put random stickers on the tubs just to see if anyone noticed.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 8, 2017)

How do you receive on-the0go deliveries?


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Donate or link the barcode upc with a similar dcpi and sell it as that item and price



so what can i get credit for and how would i do that


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 9, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> How do you receive on-the0go deliveries?



I mean, how do you acknowledge these deliveries? For when there is no one in receiving. And also I'd like to learn how. Thank you.


----------



## Malkiacera (Sep 10, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> I mean, how do you acknowledge these deliveries? For when there is no one in receiving. And also I'd like to learn how. Thank you.



For basic deliveries i.e. Vendors that don't need a P.O.# you take their receipts, take the red stamp and stamp their receipts.

From there, PDA under the Receive app input the invoice # or PO (sometimes it's tricky to find usually at the top, occasionally the app is stubborn)

Follow the prompts. Date, verify date, number of 'cartons/cases' they are bringing in.

It will ask you scan each item. Literally scan each dpci and input how many EACHES they have.

Tap 'No more items'

Make absolutely sure the number of EACHES matches what's on their invoice. Because that is the on hands that will show up in your inventory. Proceed to 'Close Recepit'

Jot down the receipt number, eaches, on both of their receipts, initial. You keep a copy and they keep a copy.

Take your time, don't let them rush you.

Any big deliveries like FRITO-LAY or SODA you can scan their barcode in Receive and *ping* it's done. Stamp paperwork with Black Date Stamp.


----------



## CrimsonRaven712 (Sep 10, 2017)

Saw this in my store and was wondering if it was now part of the E2E process. I was walking past an endcap and they had pushed cake mix by just ripping off the perforated top of the box and setting the case on the shelf. I personally think it looks super messy and gives off a Save A Lot vibe, but I didn't know if this was how is supposed to be done now or if someone was just lazy.


----------



## Herefora (Sep 10, 2017)

jadetiger712 said:


> Saw this in my store and was wondering if it was now part of the E2E process. I was walking past an endcap and they had pushed cake mix by just ripping off the perforated top of the box and setting the case on the shelf. I personally think it looks super messy and gives off a Save A Lot vibe, but I didn't know if this was how is supposed to be done now or if someone was just lazy.



Yeah this is started with the grocery operating model (aka end to end). It's called a cut case and is more efficient to push and makes it easier to rotate product (FEFO). I actually really like it, especially with canned items - it's so much faster to push and zone even if it doesn't look as nice.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Sep 10, 2017)

jadetiger712 said:


> Saw this in my store and was wondering if it was now part of the E2E process. I was walking past an endcap and they had pushed cake mix by just ripping off the perforated top of the box and setting the case on the shelf. I personally think it looks super messy and gives off a Save A Lot vibe, but I didn't know if this was how is supposed to be done now or if someone was just lazy.



I'm not a fan of it, personally, but it is quite the time saver for canned items that come something like 48 to the case. I do not think it should be used for endcaps, though. I understand the need to save time on each truck with the main aisles, but it's worth taking the time to make endcaps look brand, not sloppy.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 10, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> For basic deliveries i.e. Vendors that don't need a P.O.# you take their receipts, take the red stamp and stamp their receipts.
> 
> From their, in the PDA under the Receive app input the invoice # or PO (sometimes it's tricky to find usually at the top, occasionally the app is stubborn)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. Gonna try that next time they need help. Thank you!


----------



## glo (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't check in alcohol though. Let someone with experience do that. Drivers can wait, you don't want to screw up a $3000 delivery.


----------



## Logo (Sep 10, 2017)

For stores that have a successful market process, what would you say as been the number one contributions to your success?  We were doing well and have fallen apart.  Would to help guide that team.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 10, 2017)

Logo said:


> For stores that have a successful market process, what would you say as been the number one contributions to your success?  We were doing well and have fallen apart.  Would to help guide that team.


Former backroom TMs who hustle to get everything done every day. Occasionally some food truck gets rolled over to the next day, but not more than a pallet and the dry push and backstock is always 100% done.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 11, 2017)

keep fast moving attentive TMs, get rid of the slow moving TMs.
try to put at least 2 TMs on Dairy and freezer every FDC truck day and keep them moving, give them goals like 2hours dairy will be done and then 2 more hours and freezer will be done.


----------



## zoned2deep (Sep 11, 2017)

Lol firing people at Target. People almost never ever get fired at my store, you have to NCNS multiple times, throw something at a guest, or steal, those are the only ways I've heard of. (AP gets fired easily, but that's different.)

There's so much turnover and they are desperate to hire and keep people. Most new hires are 18 or 19, and they don't work very hard and they call out a lot. I don't get mad though, it's hard to blame them really, they still live with their parents and if they call out it's not like they are gonna be short on rent.

I assume by "get rid of slow TMs" you just mean "move them to another workcenter."


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 11, 2017)

zoned2deep said:


> Lol firing people at Target. People almost never ever get fired at my store, you have to NCNS multiple times, throw something at a guest, or steal, those are the only ways I've heard of. (AP gets fired easily, but that's different.)
> 
> There's so much turnover and they are desperate to hire and keep people. Most new hires are 18 or 19, and they don't work very hard and they call out a lot. I don't get mad though, it's hard to blame them really, they still live with their parents and if they call out it's not like they are gonna be short on rent.
> 
> I assume by "get rid of slow TMs" you just mean "move them to another workcenter."


Yes move slow TMs to cashier


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone use their vendor scoreboard? My store hasn't used it in a year and I want to pick it up again. Are there ways to add vendors to the vendor survey as well?


----------



## zoned2deep (Sep 12, 2017)

Why do vendors always leave their cardboard on the sales floor? Even when they do take it to the baler, there is always at least a few boxes or wads of plastic wrap left behind on the sales floor. Or, my favorite, they just leave 1-2 boxes of product on the floor next to the 4 ft section they were working on, because it's not like anyone walks through these aisles right??


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 12, 2017)

If it's not often and it's only a few, I would pick them up. If it's often and/or a lot, then that's when you hold them responsible. I would talk to them and remind them that they have trash on the floor. If they have stuff blocking the aisles, I would take their stuff to the backroom.  I can be childish and when I feel like that, I would leave the cardboxes on their pallets. If it's really bad, I would tell my Tl and she would call the sales representative or whoever their boss is.

 If they're working in the aisle, I'll let them be as long as they're not blocking the aisle or their stuff doesn't bother the guest from shopping.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 12, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> I can be childish and when I feel like that, I would leave the cardboxes on their pallets.


I don't think that's really childish, it's more of a reminder for the next time they come in to remember to take care of their trash.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 12, 2017)

I had a Mission sales representative fill an entire section with his Mission tortillas. I seldon see him, so I took all the ones that he put on our brand's spaces and hid them in the backroom unlocated. I only did that once or twice (with a different vendor). Can't really do that often as I think that would actually get me into trouble.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 12, 2017)

Logo said:


> For stores that have a successful market process, what would you say as been the number one contributions to your success?  We were doing well and have fallen apart.  Would to help guide that team.


push first and then do backstock. guests are angry that we dont have product on the floor not that there isnt anyone to help really. We are wasting time and increasing footsteps by pushing a uboat and the backstock. And have research pushed asap to fill those wholes. guests see whole and think a store is unreliable. I ran a store that is doing a 5% overall grocery comp and our process and guests are very happy


----------



## Greenandred (Sep 15, 2017)

On Monday I am leading TINV. While I remember how to access the application on Workbech, I forget how to transfer the audits into the PDA or Zebra. Does anyone know how you do it?


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2017)

Same here I'm  the one and only doing tinv on Monday.  After you check all the missing items and submit that should take a lot out of the red.  
Then I think click on sn item that's still in red and I think it should give you sn audit on the pda. Not sure but I believe the application has a guide to look at and instructions. 


Good luck I always finish early. Before Monday try to get some of your counts down to actual numbers like bananas strawberries they are akways too high for the on hands. 
And don't order a lot for Sunday or Monday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> On Monday I am leading TINV. While I remember how to access the application on Workbech, I forget how to transfer the audits into the PDA or Zebra. Does anyone know how you do it?



All you the info on counts are on TINV application via workbench. TINV will tell you what to count and what you are missing, play around with the app until the counts go green.
Thanks
Frosty


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 17, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> I had a Mission sales representative fill an entire section with his Mission tortillas. I seldon see him, so I took all the ones that he put on our brand's spaces and hid them in the backroom unlocated. I only did that once or twice (with a different vendor). Can't really do that often as I think that would actually get me into trouble.



that will actually just help him because he will think theyre selling and order more lol, just put them back where the vendor backstock is, keep doing it and if you see him tel him to stop because that isnt his space and no one told him to put it there


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 17, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> that will actually just help him because he will think theyre selling and order more lol, just put them back where the vendor backstock is, keep doing it and if you see him tel him to stop because that isnt his space and no one told him to put it there



Yuo but I would imagine, like Frito Lays and Pepperidge, they have their numbers to see whether they were making sales or not. At least that's what they tell me when they make sales.


----------



## glo (Sep 17, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> Yuo but I would imagine, like Frito Lays and Pepperidge, they have their numbers to see whether they were making sales or not. At least that's what they tell me when they make sales.


I think all that they have is their sales to stores. If we're selling more of their product, they can sell more to us. If we have the product hidden somewhere and they order according to what they see, they're making their sales but you're now stuck with all that product.

Talk to the mission vendor and tell him not to merchandise in space that isn't him. It usually only takes the one time for them to stop. You're taking away from his paycheck by forcing credits by not having the product on the floor. If he does it again, that's when you take the product to the back. Don't hide it, put it in plain view and let your receiver know about it so they can harass them too.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 18, 2017)

glo said:


> I think all that they have is their sales to stores. If we're selling more of their product, they can sell more to us. If we have the product hidden somewhere and they order according to what they see, they're making their sales but you're now stuck with all that product.
> 
> Talk to the mission vendor and tell him not to merchandise in space that isn't him. It usually only takes the one time for them to stop. You're taking away from his paycheck by forcing credits by not having the product on the floor. If he does it again, that's when you take the product to the back. Don't hide it, put it in plain view and let your receiver know about it so they can harass them too.



I do, thank you, and I've told my TL. As I've said. I've only done it only once with him and he hasn't done it again. Not as I can see since.


----------



## ImmaFatJesus (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you guys still use tubs for any food backstock? Was told today that we are no longer allowed to use tubs for any of our backstock. Supposedly we are getting more metro racks and U-boats to support this, with wacos in them. 

While (for the most part) I am willing for change, I'm not sure why they would implement this before we get the needed vehicles. We have 3 metro racks we can use, and we can not use any U-Boats or the morning unload won't have any for dry market. As of right now, we don't have the manpower or hours to backstock our push either. Just crazy times.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 19, 2017)

Anybody get their new coupons last month,  or are they mia? Ctl is being a witch because last time they were dropped off ups and receiver hid them in my space without telling me... but I don't have shit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Anybody get their new coupons last month,  or are they mia? Ctl is being a witch because last time they were dropped off ups and receiver hid them in my space without telling me... but I don't have shit.


yes we got ours they are a brown ugly color. started using them about the end of August around the 27th.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

ImmaFatJesus said:


> Do you guys still use tubs for any food backstock? Was told today that we are no longer allowed to use tubs for any of our backstock. Supposedly we are getting more metro racks and U-boats to support this, with wacos in them.
> 
> While (for the most part) I am willing for change, I'm not sure why they would implement this before we get the needed vehicles. We have 3 metro racks we can use, and we can not use any U-Boats or the morning unload won't have any for dry market. As of right now, we don't have the manpower or hours to backstock our push either. Just crazy times.


i use TUBS only for Bakery in the freezer, we currently do not back stock BAKERY.  We have 1 tub of Halloween, 1 Tub of Breakfast / cookies and 1 metro of bread and kings Hawaiian.

ohh metros with wacos in them sounds amazing please send some to my store.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 19, 2017)

I ordered more U boats since having both c&s trucks and dry trucks one the same day just created a hassle on who gets the vehicles.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> I ordered more U boats since having both c&s trucks and dry trucks one the same day just created a hassle on who gets the vehicles.


No hassle here everyone works dry till finished then comes to dairy then freezers  if there is anyone left scheduled lol
And we have dry and FDC truck 7 days a week.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 19, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> Yuo but I would imagine, like Frito Lays and Pepperidge, they have their numbers to see whether they were making sales or not. At least that's what they tell me when they make sales.


yea but those numbers are actually based off of how much theyre bringing in so they could bring in like 100 nacho cheese doritos but all of them are backstock and none of them sell at your store and they can show you that theyre doing top nacho cheese dorito sales in your store. I always 101 percent of the time use either the inventroy tracking application on workbench when checking how many sell or use myperformance. I never go based of their numbers because you never known how accurate they really are. we wanna see whats moving in our store not what we have in our store. vendors will always try to push in as much product into the store as they can but you gotta control it while giving them space. theyre a key factor in your business they will stock merchandise zone backstock all their product so might as well take advantage of that but only give space to products that move or its a waste of space given that could have been used for a sales planner or hq bulk push


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 19, 2017)

ImmaFatJesus said:


> Do you guys still use tubs for any food backstock? Was told today that we are no longer allowed to use tubs for any of our backstock. Supposedly we are getting more metro racks and U-boats to support this, with wacos in them.
> 
> While (for the most part) I am willing for change, I'm not sure why they would implement this before we get the needed vehicles. We have 3 metro racks we can use, and we can not use any U-Boats or the morning unload won't have any for dry market. As of right now, we don't have the manpower or hours to backstock our push either. Just crazy times.



we use tubs to place backstock on in the backroom but when on the salesfloor the team is suppose to keep their backstock on the uboat. if they dont have room theyre allowed to put it on the side on the floor till they have room on their uboat to place it on there. there shouldnt be any tubs or flats in market on the sales floor. only uboats


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 20, 2017)

@groceryteamlead is there a way to tell if a vendor item was bulk ordered by corporate? We have constant issues with Mondelez bringing in far too much product, and their favorite excuse is that it was ordered by Target and they have to bring it in.

A pallet of seasonal Oreos I can kind of understand...But things like a half pallet of Belvita just make no sense.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 20, 2017)

ImmaFatJesus said:


> Do you guys still use tubs for any food backstock? Was told today that we are no longer allowed to use tubs for any of our backstock. Supposedly we are getting more metro racks and U-boats to support this, with wacos in them.
> 
> W*hile (for the most part) I am willing for change, I'm not sure why they would implement this before we get the needed vehicles. *We have 3 metro racks we can use, and we can not use any U-Boats or the morning unload won't have any for dry market. As of right now, we don't have the manpower or hours to backstock our push either. Just crazy times.



You realize this is a company that destroyed perfectly fine, wooden fixtures with Food, to replace with Cardboard, fake wood boxes, to sell produce on the floor. Which will be replaced "At some point in the future, when we can get the real ones".


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 21, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> @groceryteamlead is there a way to tell if a vendor item was bulk ordered by corporate? We have constant issues with Mondelez bringing in far too much product, and their favorite excuse is that it was ordered by Target and they have to bring it in.
> 
> A pallet of seasonal Oreos I can kind of understand...But things like a half pallet of Belvita just make no sense.


Whenever target bulk orders something they post it in Merchandise Update or they will send out a redwire. Check merchandise update on workbench. It is on the left links. To check redwire it is also on the left hand side links, click that and log in when logging in, log in and select all department and scroll through it every so often. This is target HQ's way of contacting us. Merchandise update usually has if there will be a bulk push. Mondelez bringing in half a pallet of Belvita isnt something I heard was needed but Seasonal oreos are to be pushed to store in bulk. Three specific types, theyre on the merchandise update. What I would say if they keep bringing in alot of product is get in contact with the merchandiser and if he has to bring in bulk that was "pushed by target" he should contact you first and then if  you see no alerts for that bulk push, mysupport it and ask them because they can directly tell you. To me it sounds like they're sending too much


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol I do know how to use redwire, just haven't seen anything about bulk vendor orders on it before. I did not think about the merch update, so I will keep that in mind.

The merchandiser is a ghost. He comes in late in the evening (according to the vendor log) but nobody has ever actually seen him. We had to refuse every order for over a month just to get him to go through the overflowing backstock area and work it out and credit the expired stuff.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Sep 22, 2017)

Is anyone else having tons of problems with C and S? They're late to our store almost everyday and when they do finally show up, pallets are broken all across the truck. I've my supported them like 4-5 times in the past 2 months,


----------



## Flow Warrior (Sep 23, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> You realize this is a company that destroyed perfectly fine, wooden fixtures with Food, to replace with Cardboard, fake wood boxes, to sell produce on the floor. Which will be replaced "At some point in the future, when we can get the real ones".


Ours are up in the steel beside the cages for trash that we dont use because people dont want to empty them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2017)

I saw this on Reddit today and this is why i'm so glad i have a back loading milk cooler and just have to load the milk right off the pallets from the back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2017)

Someone went a little too fast & gravity kicked in.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2017)

You can't cry over spilt milk but you sure can swear up one side and down the other.


----------



## Malkiacera (Sep 23, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I saw this on Reddit today and this is why i'm so glad i have a back loading milk cooler and just have to load the milk right off the pallets from the back.


We have the back cooler but I went to move the pallets around to get to my FDC ones I was going a bit too fast with the crown and it all came tumbling after.  My coworker pep talking me like Olaf, "Don't panic, all good things all good things"


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2017)

DELICIOUS


----------



## Bosch (Sep 24, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I saw this on Reddit today and this is why i'm so glad i have a back loading milk cooler and just have to load the milk right off the pallets from the back.




Seen lots worse.


----------



## redcounts (Sep 26, 2017)

And anyone taking videos at work instead of helping including texting and talking on the phone on the job should be put on corrective action period. Especially for this, you can see the team members face in this too.


----------



## redcounts (Sep 26, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Any stores that manage to do both diary and freezer within 3-4 hours? Our Log TL just flipped our process backwards and expects both dairy and freezer to be done by 8 not taking into account the fact that we purge 10 unlocated produce racks and 7 dairy racks. We only have maybe 5 TM's total on any given morning. I've tried telling them the struggle with not having enough smart carts, u boats for breakdown and not having space to break down the pallets but I just can't see it working out.



No not me, I focus on purging produce and racks that are in the meat cooler first, then dairy and freezer. Freezer takes the longest. Nothing ever gets backstocked. So I have to challenge out the green racks.. and they are full. Half the time i'm walking back and fourth for nothing because it's back stock anyways and only a few things go out from that rack. Theres probably between 7-10 racks in the freezer and 5-6 in the dairy cooler including uboats.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Sep 27, 2017)

For whoever has the freezer un located. How do you guys have your racks broken up? And what has been the fastest way for you guys to push the freezer room. I would appreciate it if you could give a break down of each rack and how many you have of each. I cant get the break down that right and I want to have enough racks so that I dont have any vehicles for back stock in the room just the racks.


----------



## Malkiacera (Sep 28, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> For whoever has the freezer un located. How do you guys have your racks broken up? And what has been the fastest way for you guys to push the freezer room. I would appreciate it if you could give a break down of each rack and how many you have of each. I cant get the break down that right and I want to have enough racks so that I dont have any vehicles for back stock in the room just the racks.


I would assume minimum

One Metro with wacos:

Ice cream
Meat/Frozen deli
Bakery
Breakfast

Frozen dinners
Frozen veggies
Family meals

And then some open racks divided similarly. Depending on how much freight you get casepacks can easily be organized on maybe 4-5 floating racks making sure meat and bakery have their own.


----------



## walmartwife (Sep 28, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> I would assume minimum
> 
> One Metro with wacos:
> 
> ...



This is interesting. We have Bakery unlocated now and freezer will follow when Bakery is fully integrated into routines of everything else being unlocated for pfresh. However, with month end hour cuts and call ins, I don't know when that'll happen. Hopefully before we start receiving pallets of turkey.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure what it means to have an unlocated Bakery or Freezer, but at my store we just push each individual pallet onto the floor at a time and work it out one pallet at a time. At my store, the milkman can just drop off our milk pallets right into the cooler, if he's nice enough he'll organize it to the way our milk is set up (from whole milk to skim milk) 

Once pallets are on the floor we break em down, for the most part if it's not icecream, bakery, or foodave/deli/meat we keep it on the pallet. We have two empty pallets set aside for our bakery and foodave/meat/deli stuff. All icecream goes onto a u-boat or multiple three tiers and we usually try it work it all out at once or as we go along.

Whoever posted about having only 5 tms available per morning to unload FDC trucks in Frozen Dairy is so correct. What's even more bittersweet is almost always 3 of those TMs are only 7am-11am or 7am-12pm and it's extremely stupid. The 4am people leave by 12:30 and for the most part we're suppose to be done by noon but when half of our team leaves at 11am, wtf do you do? All of my ETLs beg me to stay late from a cashier shift to go back and help because "they're short" but I take a peak at the schedule and lo' and behold, 3 TMs leave at 10:30am and 11am, while the 7-3:30pm shift guy is left all alone with the 4-12:30am guy(s) and you have one of them doing all backstock, and you only have two TMs out working on pallets and they've got 3-4 pallets left to get out on the floor.

My ETLs are so worried about me taking weekends off that they don't schedule me anywhere else besides cashier or when they're REALLY desperate to get me into a shift there. My availability issue was from back in June/July when I had some college visits and life things to do, and it was only 3 weekends I asked off, but they're just oh so worried to the point where it doesn't even matter if there's enough help back there anymore. Shit's fucked. It's almost October and I'm still hearing the same shit from them and I haven't had one minute of time off in two months almost now.

It's pissing me off to the point of saying I really just want to quit and find something else lol. I can't handle fulltime grocery self checkout shifts, it literally pains me to just stand there and do nothing, I go home every night after a long cashier shift and soak my body in water until I'm a pulp and it doesn't help. I worked all weekend in Produce/Frozen dairy for the first time in a LONG time and I ended my Monday shift after four 8 hour shifts of unloading trucks and things with little to no pain, but just one 8 hour cashier shift is enough to break me lol. You figure standing around doing nothing would produce zero pain, but the world's kinda twisted that way.

TL;DR It's stupid how my store has the manpower to do these trucks, but when half the team is only on for fricken 5 hours, there needs to be some reconciliation there. I find it stupid how they need so much help back there, but they refuse to schedule me back there due to taking some weekends off back in June/July and I'm still hearing the same thing and it's almost October. I've had zero time off since the beginning of July. In other words, my favorite line has become "shit's fucked"


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 29, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I'm not 100% sure what it means to have an unlocated Bakery or Freezer


Nothing is backstocked. Anything that absolutely cannot fit on the floor is left on green racks and pushed out daily to try and get it to fit.


----------



## Malkiacera (Sep 29, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Whoever posted about having only 5 tms available per morning to unload FDC trucks in Frozen Dairy is so correct. What's even more bittersweet is almost always 3 of those TMs are only 7am-11am or 7am-12pm and it's extremely stupid. The 4am people leave by 12:30 and for the most part we're suppose to be done by noon but when half of our team leaves at 11am, wtf do you do? All of my ETLs beg me to stay late from a cashier shift to go back and help because "they're short" but I take a peak at the schedule and lo' and behold, 3 TMs leave at 10:30am and 11am, while the 7-3:30pm shift guy is left all alone with the 4-12:30am guy(s) and you have one of them doing all backstock, and you only have two TMs out working on pallets and they've got 3-4 pallets left to get out on the floor.



I've tried telling our Flow TL that even with 5 people it takes maybe two hours  for the team to start wrapping up two pallets [~200 cases].

I try pushing them every day to work quickly and they try. But with only 5-6 people on a freezer day and all of dry, and dary we total about 700 cases avg. it's difficult for some to do the heavy stuff and others managing the cold. So the most resilient TM's become physically burnt out and the rest mentally from staring at pic labels, backstocking and checking dates.


----------



## walmartwife (Sep 29, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> I've tried telling our Flow TL that even with 5 people it takes maybe two hours  for the team to start wrapping up two pallets [~200 cases].
> 
> I try pushing them every day to work quickly and they try. But with only 5-6 people on a freezer day and all of dry, and dary we total about 700 cases avg. it's difficult for some to do the heavy stuff and others managing the cold. So the most resilient TM's become physically burnt out and the rest mentally from staring at pic labels, backstocking and checking dates.



We have a similar problem, but it's the Pfresh version. We only have one closer to 9 pm who receives the FDC truck and stages it. Then the morning PA works it. Seems like it should work. However they only schedule the morning PA by themselves and to come in at 7 when we work at 8. Thursday I did this and there was probably 100 cases plus it was our milk delivery day which means the pallets had to be moved from where we stage them in Dairy (as that cooler is closest to receiving, the biggest cooler, and usually the cleanest. Plus I had to pull the autofills. THEN the ETL says he and our Food team lead are going to help run our fast movers but they just let me do all the pallets while talking about end caps. I understood they were talking work, but don't promise help you won't give. It was a day, but I got myself Starbucks for it.


----------



## kangkang (Oct 8, 2017)

Any one knows what is the part number for the weighing scale ink? 
Thanks


----------



## groceryteamlead (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

Im a newer Pfresh Team lead and this will be my first TINV, I understand how to do it on the Mydevices and sections tags and all but how do I know what to count. I read there is a store order guide but on workbench it says that, thats for only store ordered items. What about HQ push items, do we count those and if so what items do we count. I know it lists the departments to count on the first page of workbench but I'm worried that even knowing the departments what if I miss a few DPCI's. Can someone just also briefly let me know what items I need to count. I know all perishable but does this include juices and nuts. I know all meat but does that include chopped meat and how about cheese and lunchables, and I know all of bakery is counted. 
Thanks


----------



## Delaney (Oct 9, 2017)

The entire produce dept, deli items, fresh meat and bakery. It won't let you count anything you're not supposed to count. Don't forget pumpkins and if you have any mums in the store as well.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 9, 2017)

Delaney said:


> The entire produce dept, deli items, fresh meat and bakery. It won't let you count anything you're not supposed to count. Don't forget pumpkins and if you have any mums in the store as well.



I remember forgetting we had an entire 8 feet of Seasonal bakery staged at the front lanes (Halloween). And closing out In Pfresh Inventory, with no audit on it. lmao.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 12, 2017)

yellow steritech visit last week... are you kidding right now?


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 12, 2017)

signingminion said:


> yellow steritech visit last week... are you kidding right now?



that's rough. me and my team never likes to leave anything in carts, u-boats, three tiers or anything for prolonged periods of time. My store has a produce cooler and at least my store, naked smoothie goes in my produce section, so we'd wheel it over to them.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 12, 2017)

These


TTGOz said:


> that's rough. me and my team never likes to leave anything in carts, u-boats, three tiers or anything for prolonged periods of time. My store has a produce cooler and at least my store, naked smoothie goes in my produce section, so we'd wheel it over to them.


These were demerched for new coolers for remodel,  but for fucks sake. New round just started... they see that and they will count every little thing.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 12, 2017)

signingminion said:


> These
> 
> These were demerched for new coolers for remodel,  but for fucks sake. New round just started... they see that and they will count every little thing.



Damn, great timing on Steritech's part... as always. I think the worst thing for our dairy cooler last time Steritech came was we had milk splatters and some milk expired in like a week or so.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Damn, great timing on Steritech's part... as always. I think the worst thing for our dairy cooler last time Steritech came was we had milk splatters and some milk expired in like a week or so.


This was done week after.  But it's not unheard of for her to come the next week if we did badly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2017)

Anyone else get a shit ton of grapes ?!
Here is what the FDC sent me yesterday 
40 boxes of the red seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 400 bags. 
20 boxes of the green seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 200 bags. 

TPC’d them to $1.20 a bag. 


Also we have been selling bakery like crazy the past couple of months and always have 2 tubs of bakery in the freezer. Not sure how we are going to get our 3 pallets of turkeys in the freezer coming this Wednesday.


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else get a shit ton of grapes ?!
> Here is what the FDC sent me yesterday
> 40 boxes of the red seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 400 bags.
> 20 boxes of the green seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 200 bags.
> ...


We got a ton of grapes as well!!! And over two tubs worth of bakery. I spent an hour with my bestie purging freezer condensing our casepack metros to fit all that bread.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 13, 2017)

Time to make some wine and eat some cupcakes, lol


----------



## coolguy81 (Oct 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else get a shit ton of grapes ?!
> Here is what the FDC sent me yesterday
> 40 boxes of the red seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 400 bags.
> 20 boxes of the green seedless 1.5 lb bag that’s 200 bags.
> ...


Yeah, I think I have at least 30 cases now just sitting in the back


----------



## redcounts (Oct 14, 2017)

Your store must be a super target. 40 boxes of grapes? lol holy moly.
For wednesdays order(ordering for the weekend) I usually only need 6 boxes of green grapes and 6 boxes of red grapes) and that really lasts me through the weekend.


----------



## redcounts (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way. 

Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 14, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way.
> 
> Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.


We've gone back and forth over the years.  Pallets only if delivery is before we open.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 14, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way.
> 
> Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.


Our grocery team tried different ways before they came up with one that works. The opening pfresh TM pulls each pallet out of the cooler and breaks them down onto uboats by aisle, then puts those in the coolers.


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 14, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way.
> 
> Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.



We'll normally leave our banana pallet by the ambient room. One person will push all the old bananas and then *hopefully* the new ones just get backstocked until next day. Candy goes on another u boat --> line; and any tomatoes/random fruit go on our little cart to be pushed.

Person #2 brings the meat/produce pallet to the floor when they are done purging the metros in produce cooler regardless of wether we are open or not.

Person #3 breaks out remaining Dairy pallets in the cooler onto 6-7 boats. I guesstimate 30 minutes to breakdown one 8 ft tall pallet.

We haven't been scolded for having pallets out. We just can't have them in the main aisles. So we tuck produce in between our front focal and bakery.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 16, 2017)

Turkeys have landed in my freezer. 2 full pallets came in today October 16th.  Mostly butterballs   Gonna have to set one side on the bunker this week most likely on Thursday.


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 17, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Turkeys have landed in my freezer. 2 full pallets came in today October 16th.  Mostly butterballs   Gonna have to set one side on the bunker this week most likely on Thursday.


Oh my gosh don't remind me.


----------



## glo (Oct 17, 2017)

Got my turkeys too. 2 pallets and a tub.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Oct 18, 2017)

Anyone advertising their pumpkins in any special way to drive sales? Pictures pleaseee


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2017)

So I got 2 more turkey pallets today for a total of 4 pallets of turkeys.  
And my 2 normal freezer pallets were not touched today. 

6 pallets in the freezer it’s jam packed.


----------



## glo (Oct 18, 2017)

RIP.

My freezer's been pretty full as well. Trying to make a pallet space for those turkies that we got but that means getting rid of two racks for backstock.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Oct 18, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way.
> 
> Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.


It  will take longer but its actually is more efficient. Less bending and you can empty them faster as they are just for that aisle. I didn't think I would like the Uboats but I actually do.


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 18, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> Anyone advertising their pumpkins in any special way to drive sales? Pictures pleaseee


We stuck ours in the big red basket along with the half gallons of apple cider. Selling fast now!


----------



## redcounts (Oct 18, 2017)

So curious question for all you PAS.
What is your monthly meat and produce markout report money total?


----------



## CTLGR8 (Oct 18, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> We stuck ours in the big red basket along with the half gallons of apple cider. Selling fast now!


Dont you have to refrigerate that cider?
We are going through 3-4pallet bins of carving pumkins, 6-7 cases of pie pumkins and 3-4 cases of tiger striped pumkins a week!
Also how many can you fit on the basket, that sounds like a good idea


----------



## CTLGR8 (Oct 18, 2017)

redcounts said:


> So curious question for all you PAS.
> What is your monthly meat and produce markout report money total?
> Some months it says 1,800 some other months say 3,200.
> Most food that doesn't look fresh or about to go out of date I donate.
> ...


I cull very conservatively, when I do cull I try to donate almost all and not toss any/ very little. That helps with the report and bottom line


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2017)

redcounts said:


> So curious question for all you PAS.
> What is your monthly meat and produce markout report money total?
> Some months it says 1,800 some other months say 3,200.
> Most food that doesn't look fresh or about to go out of date I donate.
> ...


for the meat i coupon that meat about 4 days out depending on how much I have in the back.
So today Wednesday, I couponed the meat all the way through Sunday that way it will sell and the new meat that comes in will also sell over the weekend.

As for salads I've learned to order a lot less and keep very little in the back.  I'd rather be empty of one type of salad than qmos it.
As for the berries and apples always take it off if you wouldn't eat it.

DONATE DONATE everything unless it is rotten or moldy.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 18, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> Anyone advertising their pumpkins in any special way to drive sales? Pictures pleaseee


We put a pallet just inside each entrance. That's about as fancy as it's gonna get at my store.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Oct 18, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> We put a pallet just inside each entrance. That's about as fancy as it's gonna get at my store.


Wish pallets were allowed in our store, we have a pretty kick ass display incorporating all the pumkins, I would take a pic but itll give my store away. Its a truly one of a kind display


----------



## Fix It (Oct 18, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone else have a new process at their store now?  My lod told me last week that we are not allowed to have C&S pallets on the sales floor. Now we have to load food on UBOATS and make more trips because pallets are big and are likely to always be in the guests way.
> 
> Now i feel like it's taking longer to get things done because we have to go back and fourth with the uboats loading them up with food from the pallets.



I’m gonna guess your PMT finally showed your STL how much it costs to re-wax the floors after pallet and pallet jacks scratch them. Lucky.


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 18, 2017)

Brando said:


> I’m gonna guess your PMT finally showed your STL how much it costs to re-wax the floors after pallet and pallet jacks scratch them. Lucky.


Our PMT did the same thing. We aren't allowed pallets on the floor. However, occasionally we will sneak one on before we open and try to quickly complete it.


----------



## glo (Oct 18, 2017)

My ETL is talking with another from a similar volume store in Minnesota. Their market team gets like double our hours. Granted, they have a higher store mix but holy shit double our hours????????


----------



## Malkiacera (Oct 19, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Dont you have to refrigerate that cider?
> We are going through 3-4pallet bins of carving pumkins, 6-7 cases of pie pumkins and 3-4 cases of tiger striped pumkins a week!
> Also how many can you fit on the basket, that sounds like a good idea


Everyone thought that but it was originally supposed to be set on our Apple focal before it got switched with the new fixtures.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2017)

Now this is getting ridiculous. FDC and headquarters stop sending freezer stuff way too soon, we get freezer 3 days a week.

Now I have 4 pallets of turkeys about 120 To 180 boxes. On top of that I just got Christmas cookies 10 boxes wtf. This is so ridiculous I still have 5 boxes of hallofuckinween cookies.

No more room in my freezer.


----------



## pinktea (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, after a few years away, I'm coming back to Spot soon as a Food TM. I was a PA before I left. From what I understand, I'm going to be doing pretty much the same thing; more pushing of the truck, less responsibility? I dunno if I will still be expected to work with vendors/set sales planners/do the order/etc. Anybody know what I can expect?


----------



## glo (Oct 19, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Well, after a few years away, I'm coming back to Spot soon as a Food TM. I was a PA before I left. From what I understand, I'm going to be doing pretty much the same thing; more pushing of the truck, less responsibility? I dunno if I will still be expected to work with vendors/set sales planners/do the order/etc. Anybody know what I can expect?


Now we push freight, do all the pulls, all the backstock, all of... well... everything in market. It's a lot more work than it sounds. Market is a logistics process now, disguised as sales floor.


----------



## pinktea (Oct 19, 2017)

I was told that my store allocates some of its Market hours to backroom to do the majority of the backstocking (seems like they have not fully converted over to E2E yet so they're still supporting a full backroom team). 

It's fine; I like logistics-y things. I should have asked what time the market team starts in the morning...what time do y'all usually come in to push trucks?


----------



## BRHooligan (Oct 19, 2017)

So I'm a hardlines tl getting moved to consumables for 4th quarter to run the show and I'm kind of starting to dread the fact I'm coming in a week after we're  about to start trying a new  process. Any advice for keeping motivated tms working at a quick pace every day so we actually finish trucks and not leave  6 dry uboats for the closer /next day?


----------



## Fix It (Oct 19, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Our PMT did the same thing. We aren't allowed pallets on the floor. However, occasionally we will sneak one on before we open and try to quickly complete it.



I don’t mind pallet jacks, power jacks, and stackers on the floor necessarily, the floor tiles can handle it. It’s when people don’t give a shit and drag pallets/debris or take corners too fast causing the pallet to tip. Only certain people can use power equipment on the floor at my store, but if I or my ETL-LOG catch someone dragging a pallet or tipping because you’re going too fast you’re gonna catch a write up. Everyone makes mistakes and I’ve done it myself, but blatant abuse of store property is not acceptable ya know.


----------



## glo (Oct 20, 2017)

Are butterballs in anyone else’s scale right now?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2017)

glo said:


> Are butterballs in anyone else’s scale right now?


Not on my scale but if you type the dcpi into the scale it comes up.  I TPC’d all of my turkeys to the marked ticked price pre pound. So I don’t have to weigh any of the 4 pallets.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 20, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Well, after a few years away, I'm coming back to Spot soon as a Food TM. I was a PA before I left. From what I understand, I'm going to be doing pretty much the same thing; more pushing of the truck, less responsibility? I dunno if I will still be expected to work with vendors/set sales planners/do the order/etc. Anybody know what I can expect?


Food TM has the same responsibilities as the PA now. The only difference is there's more food TMs because you also have all of dry market.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Oct 20, 2017)

ASANTS. PA and Consumables TMs are still different in my store. Technically we are trained to do all the PA routines on paper, and I have filled in as PA for the day in the case of callouts; other than that, our roles are still very separate in my store. ETL would throw a fit if a random TM did the order!


----------



## redcounts (Oct 20, 2017)

Brando said:


> I don’t mind pallet jacks, power jacks, and stackers on the floor necessarily, the floor tiles can handle it. It’s when people don’t give a shit and drag pallets/debris or take corners too fast causing the pallet to tip. Only certain people can use power equipment on the floor at my store, but if I or my ETL-LOG catch someone dragging a pallet or tipping because you’re going too fast you’re gonna catch a write up. Everyone makes mistakes and I’ve done it myself, but blatant abuse of store property is not acceptable ya know.




Why would team members drag the pallets on the floor at your store? They are supposed to lift the pallet as far up as it can go when taking out the pallet.  Not just Pump the jack twice and pull. LOL Thats ridiculous.Maybe they are careless and in a hurry.

Ive had a pallet tip over on me twice but not because I was going too fast or taking a sharp corner. But because whoever packed the pallet from the truck didn't pile it right and put the wrap tight enough around it and  BOOM, Now i either take half the pallet and load onto a flat so that doesn't happen.& once my etl told me to take the milk pallet out of the milk cooler...  it was wrapped and looked to be even, as i was going over that bump coming out of the cooler, BOOM, everything tumbled on the floor SMH and the pallet tipped. Good thing only a few busted open. Our milk delievery man likes to pile between 7-10 crates high.& happens to be when i need a flat to just take what i really need theres never one around and my team is using all of em. explains why my etl just tells me to take the entire pallet out.


----------



## Delaney (Oct 20, 2017)

My old store didn't have a ginormous dip in the cooler but the one I'm at now does and I refuse to take a milk pallet out. Wrapped or not. I would be like find me a flat because I am not pulling a ginormous flat out when I don't need all of it. Lol


----------



## redcounts (Oct 20, 2017)

I remember when we used to have black burn marks in the tile from team members using the electric pallet jack. The tile looked like there was a fire around the store, all black holes LOL ..Our PMT kinda ignored it until we got a visit and his boss said the tile needs to be replaced all around the store, ever since, only 1 backroom team member is allowed to use it on the sales floor and thats only before the store opens.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 20, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Now this is getting ridiculous. FDC and headquarters stop sending freezer stuff way too soon, we get freezer 3 days a week.
> 
> Now I have 4 pallets of turkeys about 120 To 180 boxes. *On top of that I just got Christmas cookies 10 boxes wtf.* This is so ridiculous I still have 5 boxes of hallofuckinween cookies.
> 
> No more room in my freezer.



This actually isn't that bad. I have gotten 45 Boxes of Halloween cookies, a week before Halloween, as well as 10 boxes of Christmas. The same day.


----------



## Motorhead (Oct 20, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Now this is getting ridiculous. FDC and headquarters stop sending freezer stuff way too soon, we get freezer 3 days a week.
> 
> Now I have 4 pallets of turkeys about 120 To 180 boxes. On top of that I just got Christmas cookies 10 boxes wtf. This is so ridiculous I still have 5 boxes of hallofuckinween cookies.
> 
> *No more room in my freezer*.



At my store, my ETL would start complaining about my freezer being full of vehicles. We try to keep no more than 3 vehicles. Right now we have, 1 flat of turkeys and one flat of vendor stuff.


----------



## Fix It (Oct 21, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Why would team members drag the pallets on the floor at your store? They are supposed to lift the pallet as far up as it can go when taking out the pallet.  Not just Pump the jack twice and pull. LOL Thats ridiculous.Maybe they are careless and in a hurry.





redcounts said:


> Ive had a pallet tip over on me twice but not because I was going too fast or taking a sharp corner. But because whoever packed the pallet from the truck didn't pile it right and put the wrap tight enough around it and  BOOM, Now i either take half the pallet and load onto a flat so that doesn't happen.& once my etl told me to take the milk pallet out of the milk cooler...  it was wrapped and looked to be even, as i was going over that bump coming out of the cooler, BOOM, everything tumbled on the floor SMH and the pallet tipped. Good thing only a few busted open. Our milk delievery man likes to pile between 7-10 crates high.& happens to be when i need a flat to just take what i really need theres never one around and my team is using all of em. explains why my etl just tells me to take the entire pallet out.




I know what you mean. Often times stuff isn’t packed right and I’ll never fault someone for it. Flow never has time to check if pallets if they “have the wiggles”. I’m talking about jacks not being fully raised, people swinging them around when one side is obviously heavier than the other, or the pallet is broken and they’re dragging it. Some things are common sense. We really don’t just slap people with corrective actions just because something falls over.

Also if your ETL is just saying “push!” and something happens as a result, a half decent PMT should be able to correct that with the ETL-LOG.

I’m sorry. I’m just passionate about  my floors.


----------



## redcounts (Oct 21, 2017)

Brando said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Often times stuff isn’t packed right and I’ll never fault someone for it. Flow never has time to check if pallets if they “have the wiggles”. I’m talking about jacks not being fully raised, people swinging them around when one side is obviously heavier than the other, or the pallet is broken and they’re dragging it. Some things are common sense. We really don’t just slap people with corrective actions just because something falls over.
> ...



I've seen team members  bring slightly cracked pallets to the floor, but honestly i don't blame them, they don't do it on purpose, they are working with sense of urgency and half the time their etl/lod is stressing them about getting everything done in one shift over the walkie and saying "Are you done yet"? I'm sure they aren't doing it on purpose and thinking about ruining the tile on the floor. Unless the same team member or the team is doing this on a CONSTANT basis at your store, they for sure dont deserve a "write up" for doing it once or twice. However, management should always speak up, and pay attention to team members pulling out pallets/using electric jacks. Target in general likes to stress everyone about working extra fast, half the time i'm sure employees dont think about ruining the floor, they just pull those pallets out as fast as possible,stock and move on to the next task as fast they can.

Flow tends to do this a lot at our store and our second PA once he took out a cracked pumpkin pallet but i guarantee because it was from management stressing him out about his workload and working extra fast. I doubt he even noticed it was cracked because he was working so fast. however a decent PMT should always notice this and kindly talk to that team member and say hey! Listen please pay attention to the pallet when bringing it out to the floor, make sure it's leveled all the way up and not cracked etc.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Oct 21, 2017)

BRHooligan said:


> So I'm a hardlines tl getting moved to consumables for 4th quarter to run the show and I'm kind of starting to dread the fact I'm coming in a week after we're  about to start trying a new  process. Any advice for keeping motivated tms working at a quick pace every day so we actually finish trucks and not leave  6 dry uboats for the closer /next day?


Yes, the advice is, more money. With all that Market TMs are asked to do now with E2E. More money will definitely keep them motivated. Its the only thing. So will you? Will you provide for them more monies?


----------



## BRHooligan (Oct 21, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Yes, the advice is, more money. With all that Market TMs are asked to do now with E2E. More money will definitely keep them motivated. Its the only thing. So will you? Will you provide for them more monies?



Looks like I'll have to be bad cop then.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Oct 22, 2017)

BRHooligan said:


> Looks like I'll have to be bad cop then.


Please answer the question.


----------



## Fix It (Oct 22, 2017)

redcounts said:


> I've seen team members  bring slightly cracked pallets to the floor, but honestly i don't blame them, they don't do it on purpose, they are working with sense of urgency and half the time their etl/lod is stressing them about getting everything done in one shift over the walkie and saying "Are you done yet"? I'm sure they aren't doing it on purpose and thinking about ruining the tile on the floor. Unless the same team member or the team is doing this on a CONSTANT basis at your store, they for sure dont deserve a "write up" for doing it once or twice. However, management should always speak up, and pay attention to team members pulling out pallets/using electric jacks. Target in general likes to stress everyone about working extra fast, half the time i'm sure employees dont think about ruining the floor, they just pull those pallets out as fast as possible,stock and move on to the next task as fast they can.
> 
> Flow tends to do this a lot at our store and our second PA once he took out a cracked pumpkin pallet but i guarantee because it was from management stressing him out about his workload and working extra fast. I doubt he even noticed it was cracked because he was working so fast. however a decent PMT should always notice this and kindly talk to that team member and say hey! Listen please pay attention to the pallet when bringing it out to the floor, make sure it's leveled all the way up and not cracked etc.



It’s my fault for not being more specific in this situation in the first place. I know every one is pushed to “full-tilt” on the flow. Accidents happen, we all know this. Repeat coaching and neglectful behavior is a different story though. 

Like you mentioned, a decent PMT should always approach and discuss. It’s not our place to be disciplinarians. My store’s situation is super specific though so I was probably in the wrong to post in this thread in the first place... I’m just too damn passionate about the ground though lol


----------



## groceryteamlead (Oct 30, 2017)

redcounts said:


> So curious question for all you PAS.
> What is your monthly meat and produce markout report money total?


I QMOS very freely. Target doesnt have a reputation as a food store, and since Target is trying to achieve that we wanna sell the freshest and "prettiest" food possible. If you are trying to limit your QMOS though, some tips would be use coupons. Use coupons on everything, there is Bakery, produce and meat coupons. Also people throw out meat early, according to Steritech, we can keep meat dated for the same day till 8PM that day. So if it was dated for November 13 it would be good till November 13 8PM because we early date or meat and if it is frozen it is preserved. I use to be extremely conservative with how much I QMOS, I would order lighter and coupon all the time but wouldnt save that much money and my sales began to dip. But thats up to you, you can speak to too much QMOS like saying we as a company are trying to build a brand for food at target and due to Steritech violations we want to make sure we dont have expired food on the floor. Nothing turns off a guest more that expired or moldy food. Everyone remembers buying something expired or moldy.


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 30, 2017)

We pull all of our meat and dated produce the night before. For awhile, best practice was to leave stuff on until day of, but was told it changed. DTL made t clear that he wants all produce products tossed regardless of quality after two weeks if it does not sell.


----------



## glo (Oct 30, 2017)

Jeez. Most produce is bad before two weeks anyways. Maybe apples kept cold but not much else. If you have stuff that long, you should cut back on the order sizes.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Nov 1, 2017)

I think the keeping meat till the day of is still practiced because I checked two days ago but if any produce is over two weeks then its best to get rid of it. The fresher the better


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2017)

so we ran out of the honeysuckle white turkeys on Monday afternoon we sold 150 turkeys in 2 days.

we were suppose to get about 30 honeysuckle white turkeys today but only received 2 boxes, 8 turkeys....
some other store stole my other 10 boxes, WTF !!

my store needs these we are like way above any other store in my district in sales for these turkeys, so why would another store need them.


i can hardly wait , warning butterballs and Market Pantry turkeys Advertised in this Sunday November 5th AD.  Get ready to sell Turkeys.


----------



## redcounts (Nov 1, 2017)

An


----------



## redcounts (Nov 1, 2017)

I mean I totally understand, it's November now, people want turkeys and we should be in FULL capacity stock, but there's a reason why it says LOAD LIMIT, anything over is going to just rot, and someone is gonna get seriously ill.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 1, 2017)

redcounts said:


> I mean I totally understand, it's November now, people want turkeys and we should be in FULL capacity stock, but there's a reason why it says LOAD LIMIT, anything over is going to just rot, and someone is gonna get seriously ill.


I had this problem on a regular basis.  Make sure the shelves are as low as possible and train one layer into their brains. Remind the food tl, etl log, etc that those can't be donated so its straight loss.


----------



## redcounts (Nov 1, 2017)

The shelves are already set to the lowest i believe. I am going to double check tomorrow. I will remind them. But oh my god...They cant keep doing this. I feel so bad that i gotta throw them away when they are half undertemp like that. It's a waste of food and waste of money. But I have NO choice because it's bad.We had another team member who kept stocking the chicken breast past the load limit, i told one of the lod's i gotta throw them away and she said no dont throw them away they will be ok just flex them to the right. so I was like UM NO...chicken is chicken and VERY sensitive to temp and someone can get VERY SICK. Then they acted all pissy because i threw them away.


----------



## redcounts (Nov 1, 2017)

glo said:


> Jeez. Most produce is bad before two weeks anyways. Maybe apples kept cold but not much else. If you have stuff that long, you should cut back on the order sizes.




I agree, the only thing i can think of that last two weeks would be maybe carrots and apples(but obviously if you have boxed apples stored in the cooler)..everything else has a very short shelf life. the most ive had grapes on the shelf was 5 days, after that they start to brown and get wrinkly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2017)

i hate my fellow PAs they don't know how to cull potatoes, limes, lemons, onions, avocados, grapes, single apples, hell i can keep on going .


----------



## redcounts (Nov 1, 2017)

Same, i'm really detailed to the point where even if theres the tiniest bruise on an apple, i qmos it. i cringe when i come back from my day off and theres bruised apples /lemons/oranges everywhere.


qmosqueen said:


> i hate my fellow PAs they don't know how to cull potatoes, limes, lemons, onions, avocados, grapes, single apples, hell i can keep on going .


----------



## Fosny (Nov 2, 2017)

Word from my ETLHR that the PA/FA position has been removed from GOM (market rollout) stores. There will be only be team members and the team lead. ETLHR said this change is being made to hold the market team to the standard of PAs and to remove “stress” from the PAs sounds like BS but any one get any news on that?


----------



## Delaney (Nov 2, 2017)

Fosny said:


> Word from my ETLHR that the PA/FA position has been removed from GOM (market rollout) stores. There will be only be team members and the team lead. ETLHR said this change is being made to hold the market team to the standard of PAs and to remove “stress” from the PAs sounds like BS but any one get any news on that?


True. The people who are PA/FAs will still be stressed out because you'll still be looked to as the all-knowing if the TL isn't around


----------



## glo (Nov 2, 2017)

Yep. Tried to get a couple of my TMs into the FA role and it got denied.  I just want to reward them for heir extremely hard work.


----------



## Redzee (Nov 2, 2017)

redcounts said:


> I agree, the only thing i can think of that last two weeks would be maybe carrots and apples(but obviously if you have boxed apples stored in the cooler)..everything else has a very short shelf life. the most ive had grapes on the shelf was 5 days, after that they start to brown and get wrinkly.


Cabbages and Kings.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 8, 2017)

Can anyone explain to me, what is the best way to manage an unlocated produce and meat cooler? When I used to be a PA, we located everything; now only frozen and dairy is located (and certain wacos in produce/meat), and the bulk of produce/meat is unlocated. I understand the idea is to push the stuff daily before trucks, but I don't see an efficient process just yet. Each cooler only has one rolling green metro; the rest are stationary so you have to physically move stuff around in order to get it to the floor. I was told that the TL/PA just walk the floor and make a list of what they want to fill before going to be back and getting it, but that sounds massively inefficient to me. 

What's best practice?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 8, 2017)

More metros we call them fast movers get your PMT to build you more metros.  In meat I have 3 metros one each for ground meat, beef, and chicken.

In produce I hsve 7 metros:
Salad
Salads and veggies
Berries
Single apples
Banged apples 
Big box produced, letttace carrots
Organics

Have the closer push these around 6 pm  to 8:30 pm


15 minutes to push 1 fast mover


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2017)

We just repush all of them every day. Condense towards the front of the cooler so the next delivery’s backstock can be separated.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2017)

Just found out we can no longer TPC aka change price on anything anymore.
I use to love to change and TPC things for a few days to get things down.  They want us to order less   They want pricing the same at all targets.


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2017)

I think that we can still mark down produce.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 9, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Each cooler only has one rolling green metro; the rest are stationary so you have to physically move stuff around in order to get it to the floor.


The PMT at my store received a work order to put wheels on all of them. He does a few per week right now.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 9, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> The PMT at my store received a work order to put wheels on all of them. He does a few per week right now.


I got ours to put some wheels on the egg rack I'm loving it


----------



## pinktea (Nov 9, 2017)

cool. I'll talk with my TL at some point and see if she's got that in the works. Now is probably not a good time with it being Thanksgiving and all (but the current process sure is a pain).


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2017)

glo said:


> I think that we can still mark down produce.


Not at my store. I think other stores complained cause their sales suck cause we had things lower than them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2017)

We have had eggs on a metro for years now.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 9, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Can anyone explain to me, what is the best way to manage an unlocated produce and meat cooler? When I used to be a PA, we located everything; now only frozen and dairy is located (and certain wacos in produce/meat), and the bulk of produce/meat is unlocated. I understand the idea is to push the stuff daily before trucks, but I don't see an efficient process just yet. Each cooler only has one rolling green metro; the rest are stationary so you have to physically move stuff around in order to get it to the floor. *I was told that the TL/PA just walk the floor and make a list of what they want to fill before going to be back and getting it, but that sounds massively inefficient to me. *
> 
> What's best practice?



This is what I did when I was a PA, (During the Hard-knock, 3 people in Market, for the entire day, era.) I got it done, mostly because I shot HARD research (if it was 3/4 capacity, I would shoot research to pull for it)every........... Every... morning for PFresh (Produce/Meat/Dairy(includes Ambient room).  And my personal goal was to have it done and pushed before morning huddle (I was successful 50% of the time with this). And Management deemed it more important that I be at huddle than tend to the Garden so to speak. I got in trouble.

Now I am Signing and spend my stores money 

Also shooting super research every morning meant your list, to fill, was much, MUCH shorter throughout the day.


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Not at my store. I think other stores complained cause their sales suck cause we had things lower than them.


I'd have to read the redwire again, but I'm pretty sure that produce TPC is still possible. I think meat and other things require a mysupport asking to stop replenishment on them while working through inventory.

i dont remember


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This is what I did when I was a PA, (During the Hard-knock, 3 people in Market, for the entire day, era.) I got it done, mostly because I shot HARD research (if it was 3/4 capacity, I would shoot research to pull for it)every........... Every... morning for PFresh (Produce/Meat/Dairy(includes Ambient room).  And my personal goal was to have it done and pushed before morning huddle (I was successful 50% of the time with this). And Management deemed it more important that I be at huddle than tend to the Garden so to speak. I got in trouble.
> 
> Now I am Signing and spend my stores money
> 
> Also shooting super research every morning meant your list, to fill, was much, MUCH shorter throughout the day.


Hard knock? I'd give anything to have it back to that... and minus cafe. -_______________________________-


----------



## redcounts (Nov 9, 2017)

1 pa for our store 3 peeps on the c&s team. and some delivery days my workload is as big as the dairy shipments.

No help most days for me

Yet the other guy gets recognized at huddle every morning for getting all his dairy done. Did they forget he has 2-3 other people helping him and I don't have anyone???!

On the other hand alot of days I will get all my produce filled and produce pallets done (average 2-3 produce pallets on a friday and 1 big banana pallet, but meat cant get pushed, because I have to leave my shift/or only have time to do my last tasks,which is throwing away all my trask and i need to save 15-20 min to do my produce order. Not ONLY that they usually dont put my meat pallet separate pallet. it's on the bottom of a huge ass dairy pallet. Our team always ends up working on it after 2:30 and they work on that pallet last.

I ask them for help, they say no even though they are there an hour after i leave and clearly have time to fill at least some empty spots. So I end up having to just do it the next day.

at the end of the day I'm blamed regardless for this. YES i work fast and with sense of urgency. But our truck arrives late as well, 11:30 sometimes 12:30..latest we got a shipment was 1:30.

ugh anyone have any of these issues?


----------



## redcounts (Nov 9, 2017)

Also anyone else keep getting too many of those SUJA drinks no one buys? I have a shitload in the produce cooler. every delivery i grab any of those and flex quick in the  healthy drink area we have, so we dont get a huge buildup in the back. Most I end up donating, shit i dont even think the donation company wants them, lately they have been just taking my donated fruit and lettuce and leaving those Suja vinegar drinks on the bottom of out donation bin!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 10, 2017)

Green Sterotech visit! It's a miracle


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 10, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Green Sterotech visit! It's a miracle


Good Job! Our last visit was a yellow, so we had to have a follow up visit that was green.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 10, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Good Job! Our last visit was a yellow, so we had to have a follow up visit that was green.


I just transfered to this store and they haven't done cleaning logs in 5 years! So once I got there I had ALOT of cleaning up to do. Still not where I'd like us to be but its only been 3 months lol


----------



## pinktea (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh gosh I don't even think our current pFresh team knows what a cleaning log is lol. I'll have to dig it out at some point and be like, remember these? We're still supposed to do these, lol.

Mopped the ambient room; it was probably the first time in months. Yay for progress.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 11, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Oh gosh I don't even think our current pFresh team knows what a cleaning log is lol. I'll have to dig it out at some point and be like, remember these? We're still supposed to do these, lol.
> 
> Mopped the ambient room; it was probably the first time in months. Yay for progress.


You better start making the cleaning logs up then for at least 3 months because sterotech checks the logs now. The dairy cooler was disgusting I had to mop it 3 times before it looked presentable lol


----------



## GuitarNBassGuy (Nov 11, 2017)

cleaning log. really?


----------



## Delaney (Nov 11, 2017)

GuitarNBassGuy said:


> cleaning log. really?


Yep...they check to make sure everything has been initialed and dated by team members and LODs. You have to retain up to 3 months worth.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 11, 2017)

Delaney said:


> You better start making the cleaning logs up then for at least 3 months because sterotech checks the logs now. The dairy cooler was disgusting I had to mop it 3 times before it looked presentable lol


Not my monkey not my circus, lol. I'll see if I can find 'em.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 11, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Not my monkey not my circus, lol. I'll see if I can find 'em.


They're not too hard to find on workbench lol. Pfresh cleaning logs


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2017)

Here is an excerpt from what Brian Cornell just said.
“We're seeing stability and improvements in food and beverage and a big uptick in produce. We now have produce experts.”

Produce experts then why was the perishable assist position eliminated and downsized to only the same as food team member

I smell some bullshit here.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok how are y'alls E2E stores staffed for closing? Right now I'm looking at our normal closing schedule and it's basically the same as we did before E2E (closer 2-10p), and we've sometimes got a mid who stays until 4:30 or 6. BUT. Even though the hours are the same, the expectation is that we pull our own 5pm CAFs AND backstock all the truck from the day. By ourselves. As well as filling the floor, zoning, QMOS, etc.

I get that we own the process, and I don't argue that, but how does it make sense to have your only Market TM be off the floor in the backroom half the night? Isn't the whole point to be visible to the GUESTS and able to answer their questions? I can't sell what's not on the floor, but I also can't help people if they can't find me or I can't find them. It's just $$$ walking out the door. 

Next Sunday is probably one of our busiest Sundays of the year and we have ONE closer. Me. 4pm-10pm on my own. If I follow the normal procedure, I will barely be on the floor at all during that time. I fail to see how that is going to help us make our guests happy or sell anything.

I gotta talk to my CTL and figure out what her priorities are. But seriously, is it like this everywhere?


----------



## glo (Nov 13, 2017)

Ideally, your opening team should be finishing backstock. We usually leave the 1'oclock CAFs for the closer and focus on coming clean on freight/backstock.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't even see how that's possible since every single opener is pushing the truck. We barely have time to do all of that.


----------



## glo (Nov 13, 2017)

How big are your food trucks, gm, and team? We average 800 piece food 3 days a week and 2000 gm 5/6 days. Most mornings are 5 and a closer with Saturday up to 7 or 8 in the morning.

If we don’t finish backstock, we roll it into the next day and finish.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2017)

I get about 600 pieces of food truck 7 days a week with an extra 300 on mon wed fri for freezer.  We have 4 TMs and that’s it. 1 opening produce tm was a PA and 1 closing produce tm.

Opening produce tm pushes 3 pallets ( bananas, produce, produce/ meat)  then pushes all specialty milks from dairy pallets, then pushes vendor milk get that delivered 3 days a week. 
Then fills bananas again turkeys berries

Closer pushes 1 o’clock pulls and fast movers and cleans and zones

The other 4 TMs work to 1 pm and after they finish dry grocery they push dairy then freezer

The struggles are real especially when your store just did 263 k on a Sunday


----------



## groceryteamlead (Nov 13, 2017)

So what we do is we have 3 team members for dry and each have their valleys separated between them. Flow still pushes juices and pulls the auto cafs from overnight. The morning team pushes those cafs and the uboats. We manage to push both and do the research for the aisles, they then complete the back stock which should not be alot if you consistently are doing research. DC will send you what you need if you research properly, it will be the product for the holes on your sales floor, some fill in depth and for sales planners. It is really important to get those set or you will have ample back stock. It is also absolutely important to make sure capacities are correct and research is getting done or DC will throw whatever your way. We have someone come in from 1-9:45 and they will pull push and back stock the 1s which will also be nothing if you are doing research. Then you will begin to have time for your mid team member to be on the sales floor to assist guests. My DTL brought up a valid point, he said if your sales floor is full guests are only really asking for help on finding things but they will tend to search for it whereas if its out of stock they wont ask to check in the back instead go to our competitors. What I did was make sure that our aisle signs are 100% accurate and if they were then I made the team make sure that we were in stock by doing consistent and constant research then I set the salesplanners and made sure all revisions were up to date. After doing all that thens when we were able to push our entire truck and have minimal backstock and little research pulls. At first it will be rough but after a month it becomes self sufficient. I run a A+ Volume store with me running both PFresh and Dry Market. If you want more details you can message me


----------



## groceryteamlead (Nov 13, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Can anyone explain to me, what is the best way to manage an unlocated produce and meat cooler? When I used to be a PA, we located everything; now only frozen and dairy is located (and certain wacos in produce/meat), and the bulk of produce/meat is unlocated. I understand the idea is to push the stuff daily before trucks, but I don't see an efficient process just yet. Each cooler only has one rolling green metro; the rest are stationary so you have to physically move stuff around in order to get it to the floor. I was told that the TL/PA just walk the floor and make a list of what they want to fill before going to be back and getting it, but that sounds massively inefficient to me.
> 
> What's best practice?



What we do is challenge every rack, all of our rooms have wheels on the racks. We challenge our produce and fresh meat racks first on truck days, all the others rooms we do our pallets first because we dont want pallets to build up. We dont have our best practices down in those rooms that well. But for produce and meat challenge the racks first and then break down the pallets and when you break them down you'll realize what you need and what you dont. The earlier the better for two reasons. One if you are able to challenege all your racks before store opens and still have time before store open you can bring out the entire pallet and work off it. Un locating the rooms what the best idea its just hard if you order too much. Its good to order extra but dont order so much that you wont have room for new product and make the racks extremely heavy. You can message me if you want more details


----------



## pinktea (Nov 13, 2017)

We all must have different kinds of racks, or you really do wheel out the tall green metros onto the floor? I tried wheeling out our egg metro the other day and I ditched it for a tub because it was so tall and I knew I was going to have trouble seeing around it, plus it wouldn't wheel straight. I was afraid I'd hit a guest. 

I think that one of our issues just be manpower. I think there's normally not that many people in the morning; maybe 5 but some leave at noon. The most I saw was maybe 6 or 7 to push a huge truck. I don't know the numbers; they're not insanely huge pallets but not small either. We're a B volume. 

I could see how having different TMs be assigned to the same aisles/sections would help with the flow of things so it could go faster and we could backstock our own vehicles. We give 8h to the backroom every day to help out, but that's mainly with the dry/GM portion of our truck. They don't touch any of the coolers anymore and won't help pull after 7am. Seems like some of those hours ought to go back to help Market backstock, but what do I know, lol...

Anyway, we'll see how it goes. Trying to remind myself that at the end of the day, I'm not responsible, so my main objective is to complete the tasks my CTL gives me. I'll talk to her this week and ask her what her priorities are for the holiday week, but if she still wants me to make sure the backroom comes clean, so be it.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2017)

pinktea said:


> We all must have different kinds of racks, or you really do wheel out the tall green metros onto the floor?


My PMT has said the goal is for every single rack to have wheels and be unlocated. He's been slowly converting ours by cutting a few inches off each leg and adding wheels. They just barely clear the doors (which is why he has to cut them to add wheels).


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 13, 2017)

Is anyone else's Frozen Dairy departments absolutely fucked right now? They send at least 3 palettes of mostly 15 count eggs every day... there's just no way or room... can't forget freight took until 12:30 today because only two of us were left after 11am, which is beyond stupid. I had to take my half right away and I came back to 1 o'clocks, still had eggs to break down, milk to break down, backstock from freight to do, and then 1 o'clocks and _that_ backstock. The guy that I was with left at 1:30.

Just pure chaos is what it is, if I had someone else with me I could have done it all easily. Just hate how no one but me and one other dude can stay past 11am or noon, everyone has their availability set that way too, so that they only work 5 hours from 6am or 7am. Scheduling has always been an issue with our store's frozen dairy department because the PAs come in at 4am-12:30 which is totally fine and understandable, but the ones that have their availability set to 6am-11am are absolute cucks to me. 

Today was just a case of so much to do with so little time. I got it all done, got the Dairy Cooler looking clean, but still had one egg palette left over which was just a combination of the first and second palette combined into one after I got as many eggs on uboats or fast racks available. I should have checked and made sure that was what the LOD wanted me to do, I'm afraid they're gonna look inside and see 3 uboats and a fastrack full of eggs and flip tits with one palette left over. If they don't, surely the PA who comes at 4am will lol.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 13, 2017)

Since the eggs are so cheap they should just appreciate the eggs are right there ready to be pushed out lol


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 13, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Since the eggs are so cheap they should just appreciate the eggs are right there ready to be pushed out lol



I do think they're sending us so many in anticipation of eggs selling super fast. I know it's Monday but we filled eggs around 8:30am and I went back to fill again at about 3pm and eggs weren't even that bad, everything I had stocked was still for the most part there, just had to stock a few boxes and reorganize and touchup and called it good.

My ETLs and LOD were making it sound like what's happening is completely _OK_, and I mean it's normal and expected to get motherloads of eggs, butter, and pie crusts, but today was just not the day to tell me I should be able to get everything done before 3:30 lol, I stayed until 4 making sure I had everything good and done, filled milk, made space, made the last egg palette accessible, and just tidied up.

For some reason I just can't help but feel like someone walked in after I left and went "what the fuck" but you know what, it's out of my hands now. I was afraid to use any more uboats because of grocery freight the next morning and we already had to use a few of their's this morning. I just feel perhaps they should be scheduling someone else alongside me until 3:30.

Or it might just be I'm just _really bad_ at what I do back there lol, I did everything I needed to do at a good pace, but I still feel like every time I work I just struggle when I'm alone trying to do everything I need to do before x amount of time is up. If freight gets done before noon, I'm always going to be good going on into the day, but 3/4 times it's not and I'm in a rush to get my half done before 1 o'clock so I can be back for everything that needs to be done and usually when freight doesn't get done before noon, we still have milk to fill, eggs to break down and stock, an inside palette of juices and orange juice and almond milks, and if it's a week day, we have milk palettes to also break down.

So maybe I'm just bitching because I'm bad at what I do, or I'm bitching because I get left in undesirable situations lol.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 13, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> My PMT has said the goal is for every single rack to have wheels and be unlocated. He's been slowly converting ours by cutting a few inches off each leg and adding wheels. They just barely clear the doors (which is why he has to cut them to add wheels).


Oh, good point. Yeah, I'll have to mention it to my TL; maybe after Thanksgiving. Right now we have 3 full green metros of produce + 1 organic (and 2 racks of ambient room stuff); I feel like for our volume pFresh, we should be able to pare those down and challenge out each rack every day instead of making a list and manually filling the floor. Meat is a lot better under control.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I do think they're sending us so many in anticipation of eggs selling super fast. I know it's Monday but we filled eggs around 8:30am and I went back to fill again at about 3pm and eggs weren't even that bad, everything I had stocked was still for the most part there, just had to stock a few boxes and reorganize and touchup and called it good.
> 
> My ETLs and LOD were making it sound like what's happening is completely _OK_, and I mean it's normal and expected to get motherloads of eggs, butter, and pie crusts, but today was just not the day to tell me I should be able to get everything done before 3:30 lol, I stayed until 4 making sure I had everything good and done, filled milk, made space, made the last egg palette accessible, and just tidied up.
> 
> ...


Don't worry grocery is always left I'm an undesirable situation...most of us probably go home and feel like we didn't get enough done. I've been in pfresh for 6 years and am only now starting to stress out less because there's only so much one person can do.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Don't worry grocery is always left I'm an undesirable situation...most of us probably go home and feel like we didn't get enough done. I've been in pfresh for 6 years and am only now starting to stress out less because there's only so much one person can do.


I'm also thinking of reworking the baking dairy end caps so I can add more eggs and the pie crusts to them since we got a ton of those the other day


----------



## redcounts (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys, I'm going through the SAME situation.

Yesterday, came in at 6, had to do cleaning routiunes for first hour, then second hour 7am fill milk fill bananas (babanas take me 20-25 minutes honestly) You would think it would be quick. But I have to check the bananas, qmos out any that are spotted or bruised(mushy) then stock the 3 locations we have for bananas. I'm left with not even 10 minutes before the store opens to do the cull so i'm usually stuck doing it AFTER the store freaking opens!

Anyone else have the same issue?

Also had to do check dates,then take my meal break, then work on meat/filling bakery table, then our food truck didn't come in until around 12 noon. my manager called me suddenly and said i have to take 2 training courses on the computer and they were due yesterday so minus a half hour, then i had to do the order minus 20 minutes.
I left without touching my produce pallet and meat pallet. Had to leave at 2:30. 

I was so stressed because i wanted to get my produce done.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)

If I have more than enough produce berries the old ones come off get qmosd  and donated. I’m not gonna put 3 cases of organic berries into the cooler and leave the old ones on the shelf.

Same with salads if I have baby spinach that expire in 2 days on the shelf and I just got 4 boxes that expire in 7 days those on the shelf come off.   
Why put salads in the cooler to sit for 3 days and only get put out with a 3 day shelf life 


I work out bananas/ candy pallet from 6am to 6;30.  Then berries / meat pallet ftom 6:30 to 7:15 am. Push 3 fast movers of meat 7:15 to 8am coupon meat.  At 8 am I break down all the rest of the produce from 8 to 9 am. Take 15 minute break fill sanitizer do check dates to 10 an.  At 10 am push specialty milks to 10:30. Then push remaking 3 Uboats of produce from 10:30 to 11:30.  Take lunch till noon fill regular milk to 1 pm do order to 1:30.  Fill bananas turkeys berries take last 15 min break. Clock out at 2:30 and go home knowing I got everything done.


----------



## Malkiacera (Nov 14, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Is anyone else's Frozen Dairy departments absolutely fucked right now?


 
Oh definitely feeling the same here. Cleaned out the freezer Thursday for the team, came back Monday to SEVEN tubs of push, backstock, I couldn’t even tell. I told my ETL I refuse to clean it up this time. Backroom can always help with dry but they will not do our coolers for us.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> I'm also thinking of reworking the baking dairy end caps so I can add more eggs and the pie crusts to them since we got a ton of those the other day



Lmao that's exactly what my store did


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 14, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> Oh definitely feeling the same here. Cleaned out the freezer Thursday for the team, came back Monday to SEVEN tubs of push, backstock, I couldn’t even tell. I told my ETL I refuse to clean it up this time. Backroom can always help with dry but they will not do our coolers for us.



The amoubt of backstock is unreal. I told my ETL-Food there's no room for all kf these fullcases from freight, still told me to get it done. Alright, just went ahead and backstocked everything on top, had some cases that were touching the ceiling lol.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> The amoubt of backstock is unreal. I told my ETL-Food there's no room for all kf these fullcases from freight, still told me to get it done. Alright, just went ahead and backstocked everything on top, had some cases that were touching the ceiling lol.


Everyone keeps joking about me going in the freezer and cleaning it up...I keep finding other things to take care of like for example...the produce table revision was tied but no new labels or anything


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Everyone keeps joking about me going in the freezer and cleaning it up...I keep finding other things to take care of like for example...the produce table revision was tied but no new labels or anything



I know, I was also on my way back to my Freezers yesterday and walking through produce and noticed the produce wall all had ads still up for 11/11 or 11/04. I hurriedly took those down for them... how do they not do ad takedown for two days after a whole new ad is out.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm off tomorrow...I can't wait to see how much extra stuff I'll have to do Thursday...especially since I did some reorganizing in the produce cooler because the store I'm at now is so behind in the times...it better not get messed up


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> I'm off tomorrow...I can't wait to see how much extra stuff I'll have to do Thursday...especially since I did some reorganizing in the produce cooler because the store I'm at now is so behind in the times...it better not get messed up


lol, don't mean to laugh but I'm off today Tuesday and I'm in for a lot of work on Wednesday.  I sometimes hate being off.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol I always hate being off because honestly I'm the only one that knows anything about how e2e is supposed to work and the store as a whole can't figure it out. So I'm off Wednesdays and every other weekend and I just dread to come in and find that milk was never pushed because it smells...like for real?!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Yep...they check to make sure everything has been initialed and dated by team members and LODs. You have to retain up to 3 months worth.



This reminds me of when no LOD's/TMs would sign and all the Initials would be me.... (Including LOD sig half the time...)

I told my ETL-HR if they see ETL Bill Smith (Intials for bullshit). That they would know who signed it .


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This reminds me of when no LOD's/TMs would sign and all the Initials would be me.... (Including LOD sig half the time...)
> 
> I told my ETL-HR if they see ETL Bill Smith (Intials for bullshit). That they would know who signed it .


I had to do that for the last 3 months...I'm gonna do that from now on haha I love it


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)

Delaney said:


> I had to do that for the last 3 months...I'm gonna do that from now on haha I love it


as i fill out and back date for the last three months, i'll be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## redcounts (Nov 14, 2017)

Do we REALLY need to mop the ambient room and produce coolers everyday if the floors already look clean? omg

I still havent mopped our dairy cooler, too much uboats in there. I'm waiting for our team that focus's on dairy to work on those, once it's more clear and I can actually walk in there I can mop. It's definitely dirty in there.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Do we REALLY need to mop the ambient room and produce coolers everyday if the floors already look clean? omg
> 
> I still havent mopped our dairy cooler, too much uboats in there. I'm waiting for our team that focus's on dairy to work on those, once it's more clear and I can actually walk in there I can mop. It's definitely dirty in there.


Ambient room I sweep everyday and mop it once a week. The dairy cooler when I started at the store I'm at now  I gotta do that one as much as possible because it gets so gross


----------



## pinktea (Nov 14, 2017)

Mop? What is this mopping you speak of, lol.

A week into my return to pFresh...our logistics side of market is going really, REALLY well. Our cleanliness...not so much. I think we gotta find a happy balance because as nice as it is to challenge out freezer/dairy metros almost every day, maybe we ought to do something about the mold that is all over yogurt and juices at some point, lol.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Mop? What is this mopping you speak of, lol.
> 
> A week into my return to pFresh...our logistics side of market is going really, REALLY well. Our cleanliness...not so much. I think we gotta find a happy balance because as nice as it is to challenge out freezer/dairy metros almost every day, maybe we ought to do something about the mold that is all over yogurt and juices at some point, lol.


Lol exactly. I freaked out when I transferred to this store...it looked like the dairy cooler hadn't been mopped in a couple years.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 14, 2017)

It PAINS me. I want very badly to just dig in and clean it all myself, but there's no time and I can't make time because I ain't in charge.

I've also gotten the distinct impression that the store as a whole kind of dumps on Market these days. It's pretty easy to do when so much of what we do is in the ambient room/coolers and thus out of sight, out of mind. Back when I was a PA, I would frequently have to give push back from various new TLs/ETLs who wanted to make sweeping changes/rules about various processes and procedures. I'd have to explain to them why it didn't work, and either find another solution or get support from my TL/ETL. Now, a few years later, I can see where people have come in and decreed "law" and nobody was around to push back...a lot of our convenience/help aids have been taken away, and we're being forced to use the ambient room for milk crate and fixture storage. No wonder nobody can sweep/mop in there, because it's always so full of vehicles and crap that you can barely walk through. It seems like ETL's are more concerned about having a "clean" backroom than they are actually letting us use our space the way we're supposed to.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a plan for cleaning and I tell all the LODs about it and by the next day they've already forgotten about it and say you need to set all of these market sales planners. Ugh


----------



## pinktea (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh, I wanted to ask, how does everyone handle where to put frequently used tools/items during the day? I'm talking about bakery date guns, shelf label covers, plastic bag tags, gloves/paper towels step ladder, etc.

Our backroom is clear on the other side of the store from pFresh, so we used to keep a 3 tier on the floor to hold frequently used cleaning/zoning items so we could fix problems immediately without having to run back and forth to the ambient room. It was also a place we could toss QMOS/reshop temporarily so we could get it off the shelves as we found it so we could look more brand. The stepladder was a big deal because then there was no excuse not to zone/date check properly because shelves were too high.

However, a few years back I guess somebody decided we couldn't keep the 3tier on the floor anymore, and now everything is in the backroom. Our cleaning closets on the salesfloor are rarely stocked so I'm forced to pretty much ignore/abandon issues as I see them because I don't have the tools to fix it right away, and I usually forget/get pulled away to something else before I can get back to it. I could see us being able to keep pFresh looking at least 50% more clean and brand if only our stuff was more accessable during the day.

Has anyone else had this problem, and what is your solution? I've been trying to wrack my brain for an alternate solution, but I can't think of anything beyond some sort of box on the floor (not good). Right now people have been stashing our bakery gun ON the bakery table in an old cardboard box, which I think looks awful.


----------



## glo (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve been using the underneath of our produce table for a lot of storage. Chalkboard signing, baskets, extra cleaning supplies... it’s like a second ambient room under there.

Also, you guys should check with your PMTs. I think that the regular mopping of the ambient room falls under housekeeping. The coolers are ours and we do our best to mop them every couple of weeks, but the ambient gets done weekly by our cleaning crew.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooh, you mean you just move one of the boxes away and there's space under there? I should look and see; that might be an option. 

Yeah no, our housekeeping can barely get the trash off the store floor; there's no way they're touching any of our areas. I remember back in the day they'd drag a mop through the ambient room occasionally but that was rare even then.


----------



## glo (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, stick two plastic pallets under there and store stuff on em. If you’re not already using the underneath for storage of the grower box inserts, your back room will thank you.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 14, 2017)

Ohh, even better. We've just been stacking them in the backroom but if I can get them off the floor and get me some storage space at the same time...


----------



## groceryteamlead (Nov 15, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> My PMT has said the goal is for every single rack to have wheels and be unlocated. He's been slowly converting ours by cutting a few inches off each leg and adding wheels. They just barely clear the doors (which is why he has to cut them to add wheels).


Every rack should be on wheels honestly, pull instead of pull if youre concerned about guests just be careful but it is much eaiser to take the entire rack then to break it down.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 15, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> Every rack should be on wheels honestly, pull instead of pull if youre concerned about guests just be careful but it is much eaiser to take the entire rack then to break it down.


I take two out at a time so I pull and push...People are impressed that I haven't ran over anyone or myself lol


----------



## glo (Nov 23, 2017)

Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.



There’s more on a rack to the left from our C&S push.  Already mysupported it. There’s so god damn much. We get more than we sell and it’s replenished (what seems like) ever time we sell one or two of a flavor/type.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2017)

glo said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s more on a rack to the left from our C&S push.  Already mysupported it. There’s so god damn much. We get more than we sell and it’s replenished (what seems like) ever time we sell one or two of a flavor/type.



This looks like a picture of our dairy cooler, pet food rack! Very similar!!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm glad we don't sell that. We had one random box because of a mispick. Lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2017)

Delaney said:


> I'm glad we don't sell that. We had one random box because of a mispick. Lol


Did you put it in break room, for TMs to eat. They’ll eat anything free.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 23, 2017)

Good lord, haha. At least your supplier keeps you in non-MP eggs...our SB and brand eggs are always super sold down and empty. They only send a case once were down to 2 or 3 cartons and the shelves always look bare and empty.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 23, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Did you put it in break room, for TMs to eat. They’ll eat anything free.


LOL true. I'm pretty sure we gave it to the SPCA.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 24, 2017)

The cats get the shaft, again


----------



## pinktea (Nov 27, 2017)

Question! I'm looking for some advice for working in the freezer, mainly when doing pulls.

I layer up my clothes so my body is generally warm while I work in the freezer, but my fingertips always freeze after 10-15m no matter what I do. I DO wear gloves (I have thin work gloves that I double up with mittens) but the problem is that I always have to have one fingertip with only the thin rubber glove exposed, because otherwise the MyDevice won't let me select the quantity and move on to different items. I HATE the touchscreen in the freezer but we can't use the PDA anymore and I don't think using the sled on theMyDevice will help.

Any advice for working in the freezer without freezing my fingertips off every time?


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Question! I'm looking for some advice for working in the freezer, mainly when doing pulls.
> 
> I layer up my clothes so my body is generally warm while I work in the freezer, but my fingertips always freeze after 10-15m no matter what I do. I DO wear gloves (I have thin work gloves that I double up with mittens) but the problem is that I always have to have one fingertip with only the thin rubber glove exposed, because otherwise the MyDevice won't let me select the quantity and move on to different items. I HATE the touchscreen in the freezer but we can't use the PDA anymore and I don't think using the sled on theMyDevice will help.
> 
> Any advice for working in the freezer without freezing my fingertips off every time?



Well, usually what I do is layer on like 3 gloves per hand, and just use the PDA, but you can't use PDAs so I'm not 100% sure. I'd hate to suggest buying your own gloves with touch capability for something you're only in for 20 minutes each shift lol


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2017)

glo said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> There’s more on a rack to the left from our C&S push.  Already mysupported it. There’s so god damn much. We get more than we sell and it’s replenished (what seems like) ever time we sell one or two of a flavor/type.




I'd actually scream. FDC Shipments have been so fucking crazy lately, I've bitched enough about it but 5 egg palettes a day, alongside 3-4 milk palettes, + regular Dairy freight makes for literally no room, and our full case backstock is stacked to the ceiling almost every single spot. Even worse... our dairy is now cluttered with uboats full of butter and other full cases because we've run out of room for all of the butter FDC sends us. We have a dedicated uboat with a temp location for all of our market pantry salted and unsalted butter.

Kill me?


----------



## pinktea (Nov 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Well, usually what I do is layer on like 3 gloves per hand, and just use the PDA, but you can't use PDAs so I'm not 100% sure. I'd hate to suggest buying your own gloves with touch capability for something you're only in for 20 minutes each shift lol


That's what I used to do, but yeah, touchscreen now (because CAFs aren't even available on the PDA software anymore). I DID buy my own gloves with touch capability that I wear my whole shift (because I have XS hands and I decided that suffering through giant knit gloves all day was not worth it) but it doesn't help me in the freezer because I can't layer anything underneath them.


----------



## Malkiacera (Nov 27, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Question! I'm looking for some advice for working in the freezer, mainly when doing pulls.
> 
> I layer up my clothes so my body is generally warm while I work in the freezer, but my fingertips always freeze after 10-15m no matter what I do. I DO wear gloves (I have thin work gloves that I double up with mittens) but the problem is that I always have to have one fingertip with only the thin rubber glove exposed, because otherwise the MyDevice won't let me select the quantity and move on to different items. I HATE the touchscreen in the freezer but we can't use the PDA anymore and I don't think using the sled on theMyDevice will help.
> 
> Any advice for working in the freezer without freezing my fingertips off every time?


I just use knit touch screen gloves and some ‘fingerless yoga gloves’ over those so I have some grip. Biggest tip is just hustling, moving faster than fast enough to keep the blood flowing!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2017)

Malkiacera said:


> I just use knit touch screen gloves and some ‘fingerless yoga gloves’ over those so I have some grip. Biggest tip is just hustling, moving faster than fast enough to keep the blood flowing!


Stay in longer if you want some free cool sculpting you’ll freeze the fat off.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 4, 2017)

Position opened up for market tl and I was first choice by my etl hr and salesfloor wish me luck !!


----------



## pinktea (Dec 4, 2017)

May the odds be ever in your favor! I hope your leadership is more supportive of your Market team than ours is, otherwise run far, far away


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 4, 2017)

Does anyone have the Pfresh Routines checklist document? I've been looking for it everywhere but workbench's link to it is no longer available  miss that sucker


----------



## glo (Dec 5, 2017)

It’s different now. Should be in the GOM rollout resources now. Try searching grocery expectations and routines or something along those lines.


----------



## glo (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh, please try to negotiate pay if you haven’t been formally job offered yet. You’re taking on the hardest TL role in the store, you should be paid like it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2017)

Still have 3 freezer pallets left from Monday and today got 2 dairy, 2 produce and 1 banana pallet. And no one has back stocked all weekend in the coolers. 

Well it’s 4 th quarter as usual.  We did 52  k over sales on Sunday did 292 k on goal of 240 k. And Monday did 236 k on goal of 200 k. 

No way to keep up with these sales.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 5, 2017)

Im Sitting on 8 pallets of freezer, 4 pallets of dairy and 2 pallets of dairy and my team is dropping like flies. They have such bad work ethics because my ETL doesnt know how to hire. Its been delightful but we been killing sales but then certain days we dont make sales because theres nothing on the floor to sell smh


----------



## redcounts (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm a PA and apparently the Routine checklist is forgotten at my store, at least they never tell us to check it off. However I just communicate with all the lods to let them know I completed my routines in the morning. As far as the cleaning log checklist, I still check it off, but I think it's pointless because half the checklist is for a supertarget and half the routines don't even apply to our store because it's for supertargets. I just try to do a cleaning routine everyday, even if it's a small quick one..if you don't keep up with it it builds up and then you end up spending longer to scrub inside the coolers etc. 

Since i'm the only one in the produce area this time of year some days i cant even get to it because I have to get all my pallets done & I just end up having no time because They only schedule me.


----------



## redcounts (Dec 5, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Still have 3 freezer pallets left from Monday and today got 2 dairy, 2 produce and 1 banana pallet. And no one has back stocked all weekend in the coolers.
> 
> Well it’s 4 th quarter as usual.  We did 52  k over sales on Sunday did 292 k on goal of 240 k. And Monday did 236 k on goal of 200 k.
> 
> No way to keep up with these sales.




How many people are scheduled in dairy during the weekend?

Normally they schedule just me on a Saturday, and I only have time to clear out the meat cooler and produce cooler all day then work on making sure bakery is fully stocked. My manager likes to make sure i challenge /clear out meat and produce cooler first since those 2 areas are my main focus.I'll work on 2 tubs of eggs in dairy/some racks that i have time for, and most of the time dont have time to touch freezer. It's frustrating when we are a medium volume store and at this time of year they only schedule me on a saturday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2017)

1 pa to do bananas produce meat.
Then pa has to push milk and specialty milk from the truck.

3 doing dry grocery when they finish dry after 5 hrs then come to push dairy for their last 2 or 3 hours. We are a high volume pfresh store with a FDC truck every day, freezer only 3 days ( mon wed fri).

Bakery is filled Friday then remains empty Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 5, 2017)

We now just have one person do all of meat/produce/bananas 

And the other 6-8 TM’s working working on various push. 

We’ve changed processes so many times but there is just so much push and never enough people, OR people who are either slow/lost/almost useless


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 6, 2017)

my etl would kill me if I had pallets not done. Even if backstock isnt complete I get coached about it. We were e2e but i guess my new district is not going forward with it so we're kinda in a state of just ???? dry market is back to flow, we pull the cafs still and went back to backstocking our coolers (except produce and fresh meat). Feels like I dont have time anymore to clean my department and feels like steritechs out to get me


----------



## glo (Dec 6, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> my etl would kill me if I had pallets not done. Even if backstock isnt complete I get coached about it. We were e2e but i guess my new district is not going forward with it so we're kinda in a state of just ???? dry market is back to flow, we pull the cafs still and went back to backstocking our coolers (except produce and fresh meat). Feels like I dont have time anymore to clean my department and feels like steritechs out to get me


You’re not alone. Even the successful e2e stores are missing on cleaning.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol, cleaning, what is this cleaning you speak of? My store hasn't heard of it in years.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)

we never received the new coupons  1, 2, 3, 4  dollars off (meat, produce, bakery) for winter.  Just found out the fall coupons no longer scan at the checkouts,

anyone know how to order these looked on Sap but couldn't find them.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 7, 2017)

I was told you couldn't order them; you might need to MySupport it? Great; now I gotta go through ours and see which ones are still good.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)

pinktea said:


> I was told you couldn't order them; you might need to MySupport it? Great; now I gotta go through ours and see which ones are still good.


thanks ill let my ctl know


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> we never received the new coupons  1, 2, 3, 4  dollars off (meat, produce, bakery) for winter.  Just found out the fall coupons no longer scan at the checkouts,
> 
> anyone know how to order these looked on Sap but couldn't find them.


Thanks for the warning. I pretty much only buy the stickered meat and produce because the stuff is so expensive.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Thanks for the warning. I pretty much only buy the stickered meat and produce because the stuff is so expensive.


yeah we were suppose to receive the new ones the week of November 6th but haven't seen them still using the ugly brown one we have had since august


----------



## pinktea (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah, we've still got the brown ones too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Yeah, we've still got the brown ones too.


check with your GSTL and see if you can test the coupons on a register to see if they scan.  
Ours don't scan any longer as of today.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll mention it next time I go in. We've got SO MANY ROLLS of coupons sitting around; I'd love to know if I can just toss a whole bunch cuz they don't work anymore.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 7, 2017)

Work with the receiver. I didn’t know I received them until I noticed a box near the ambient room door left by my receiver haha. They might have just put it somewhere waiting to be found


----------



## Delaney (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah check with receiving. I got mine at the end of last week


----------



## Locke (Dec 8, 2017)

We got ours a while back they were in a box outside on a pallette. Had to get with the gstl since it was mixed in with the stuff they ordered outside with receiving


----------



## Locke (Dec 8, 2017)

Team lead is totally cracking the whip today, she has two trainees (tl and etl) and she's telling US to go faster when she the one spending 2 hours not doing any work training them. And now apparently we are talking too much while we are working so I was told to "not exaserbate the situation by continuing the conversation" aka: don't talk to anyone and move faster while I walk around with two trainees and sort a pallet maybe. Only one pallet to go wish me luck


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2017)

Locke said:


> Team lead is totally cracking the whip today, she has two trainees (tl and etl) and she's telling US to go faster when she the one spending 2 hours not doing any work training them. And now apparently we are talking too much while we are working so I was told to "not exaserbate the situation by continuing the conversation" aka: don't talk to anyone and move faster while I walk around with two trainees and sort a pallet maybe. Only one pallet to go wish me luck


Is she like “less talk more stock”

My ctl likes to rhyme sayings all day long.


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 8, 2017)

This is our third market hire that was let go after working one shift and then decided to just not show up anymore.


----------



## Locke (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok I made it. I decided to stay behind an hour on request to finish cleaning up the last pallets, trash, backstock, and refill the milk. Good thing I did because that gave my tl the wonderful opportunity to hand me a corrective action form that ate up about 20mins of the hour I was supposed to stay. All because I come in 5 or 6 mins late. And when I went back the other tm who was supposed to do the some of the backstock, he decided to do the trash instead so he left me with pallets, 2 u boats of backstock, 1 full milk flat to push and I had to follow up with my trainee to make sure ye doesn't fck up the closing....again.

But that's ok because one of the "opportunities" I have is to challenge my team members latteraly. Too bad I couldn't because he left without saying anything and my tl left after she gave me my papers. So yea. Now I'm off to take my mom out to dinner for her birthday because that's what I had planned before I decided to stay and help out.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess we were suddenly given another c&s truck this Sunday and already have one this Saturday. We were told we weren’t one of the stores to receive additional trucks but I guess it’ll be fun :,^)


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 8, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> I guess we were suddenly given another c&s truck this Sunday and already have one this Saturday. We were told we weren’t one of the stores to receive additional trucks but I guess it’ll be fun :,^)


Surprise trucks are the best trucks!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2017)

How about tinv presh inventory Monday night and I’m doing it all by myself and I’m the closer.  Wtf. 4th quarter sucks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2017)

So the hams both are going lower starting Sunday. Warm up your scale.

The archer farms spiral ham is now 1.99 per lb going to 1.79 pet pound
And the new ham is now 1.39  going to 1.29


So looks like between Saturday and Sunday we will be weighing lots of  hams thanks corporate


----------



## Locke (Dec 9, 2017)

Omg pls no LOL no one buys hams where we are at. We have every single one couponed to the max value and no one touches them with a ten foot poll. Also additional trucks are terrible but also a mixed bag for me. Only because we get sent all the super target stuff people keep bugging me for. Like dairy free yogurt etc.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 9, 2017)

Lol pls nobody reweighs meat at my store. I’ll keep an eye on it but I doubt my TL will remember. At least we’re not sitting on a ton.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 9, 2017)

I still have a huge pallet of turkeys. .50 cent a pound turkeys anyone?!?!


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> How about tinv presh inventory Monday night and I’m doing it all by myself and I’m the closer.  Wtf. 4th quarter sucks.


I found using the actual store inv paper is great for pfresh inventory. I print them out and then put the Bcode with how many offthe item per cage. I was able to get most of my coolers (besides juices) prepped in two hours and made the rest go by fast. Sorry for being the closer I feel you on that


----------



## glo (Dec 9, 2017)

Eh, I just prep it by going through, making sure a barcode is showing and sticking a sticky note on the Waco/item or writing a big number on the case.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 10, 2017)

Able to finish a 1400 piece truck and found out the truck today is only produce :^). Thank you target


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 10, 2017)

Turned out today’s truck was ONLY produce and they didn’t have any papers. The driver said the printer was broken when printing so he handed us a hand written note saying our store and the pallet numbers lmao. 8 produce pallets on a weekend and almost 80% went out


----------



## Greenandred (Dec 11, 2017)

Today we got in Market Pantry Hams in addition to the Archer Farms ones. However, I could not find them in the scale when I searched for them. Not sure if I need to My Support it.


----------



## Greenandred (Dec 11, 2017)

Lucky Me! Tonight is our TINV and I didn't have to work it. This is one of the few times that this has happened and I don't mind at all.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 11, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Today we got in Market Pantry Hams in addition to the Archer Farms ones. However, I could not find them in the scale when I searched for them. Not sure if I need to My Support it.


Try typing the dpci into the scale. Thats what you usually have to do.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Today we got in Market Pantry Hams in addition to the Archer Farms ones. However, I could not find them in the scale when I searched for them. Not sure if I need to My Support it.


You can always type the Dcpi and it should come up 

We have had them for a month now they are lower in price I think 1.29 per pound both hams are in this weeks ad.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2017)

Greenandred said:


> Lucky Me! Tonight is our TINV and I didn't have to work it. This is one of the few times that this has happened and I don't mind at all.


Mine to going fine in the back room I have 756 pumpkin pies still in the freezer.  It’s just me by myself


----------



## glo (Dec 12, 2017)

So that’s where all my pies went! We literally received one box of the pies before thanksgiving.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2017)

glo said:


> So that’s where all my pies went! We literally received one box of the pies before thanksgiving.


2 FULL pallets and when they started selling fdc sent us about 4 boxes a week for about 3 weeks.  Lol. My stl said we are number 5 in the whole company on pumpkin pie sales.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 12, 2017)

We got about 6 boxes each of apple fritters and cheese danish. Ugh we're not high volume at all so I'm couponing it


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

Time to reweigh all my turkeys to half off :,) I have this one man who comes in once a week and wipes us clean of all our turkeys. He’s my savior


----------



## redcounts (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh shit. Is the ham on sale for every target store? :O I TOTALLY forgot to check the last 2 days  I better reweigh all those hams when I come in tomorrow morning.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Oh shit. Is the ham on sale for every target store? :O I TOTALLY forgot to check the last 2 days  I better reweigh all those hams when I come in tomorrow morning.


Yup it’s in this weeks ad. I’ve forgotten to reweigh but no one hasn’t bought any of them from my store in a while


----------



## redcounts (Dec 12, 2017)

Yeah honestly I havent seen one person buy a ham at my store sunday and yesterday.I need to read the target ad MORE.OOPS  I'll just reweigh them and print signs tomorrow before the store opens.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ll be weighing them after I finish my truck and doing my salesplanners :,) gotta love q4


----------



## redcounts (Dec 12, 2017)

Ugh ikr  and salesplanners huh? I'm jealous.
I'm supposed to be PA at my store and the team leads set ours and the other male PA at my store does sometimes..
Strange.


----------



## redcounts (Dec 12, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> I still have a huge pallet of turkeys. .50 cent a pound turkeys anyone?!?!


Speaking of turkeys we have like 30 boxes in the back still, I warned my Team lead not to order so many the week before Thanksgiving! reguardless of sale, i doubt they are gonna sell well. No one likes cooking a turkey. If you wanna cook it well, it's a process.

I said the week before Thanksgiving we should order NO more than  15 boxes.

Team lead says: NOPE. order 38 boxes we are gonna sell these in no time!

and to the huge turkey pallet sitting in the back the second week of December. The last time I had to restock turkeys was 2 weeks prior to Thanksgiving. Those Turkeys are still out! LOL


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Yeah honestly I havent seen one person buy a ham at my store sunday and yesterday.I need to read the target ad MORE.OOPS  I'll just reweigh them and print signs tomorrow before the store opens.


didn't you read my post on Saturday i warned you guys.  Mine were all weighed and ready before the store opened on Sunday.
We have sold about 40 to 50 hams since Sunday.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 12, 2017)

What happens when you get a whole extra palette of Pumpkin Spice Creamers and other misc things and you stack it too high... me and the new guy were very intuitive with our rubber bands. The whole thing was wobbling but then we stretched 3 rubber bands around the uboat tightly so everything stayed put. We had no other u-boats to pick from so ... yup.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> What happens when you get a whole extra palette of Pumpkin Spice Creamers and other misc things and you stack it too high... me and the new guy were very intuitive with our rubber bands. The whole thing was wobbling but then we stretched 3 rubber bands around the uboat tightly so everything stayed put. We had no other u-boats to pick from so ... yup.


THIS IS WHERE ALL MY CREAMER WENT!! Seriously though I have not been receive any creamer except one boxes of peppermint every other truck. My poor end caps been basically all Starbucks peppermint drinks and eggnog


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 12, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> THIS IS WHERE ALL MY CREAMER WENT!! Seriously though I have not been receive any creamer except one boxes of peppermint every other truck. My poor end caps been basically all Starbucks peppermint drinks and eggnog



plz come steal some from us, it's all literally sitting in a temp location for the last 3 days.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ll trade you my turkey pallet for your uboat of creamers


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> What happens when you get a whole extra palette of Pumpkin Spice Creamers and other misc things and you stack it too high... me and the new guy were very intuitive with our rubber bands. The whole thing was wobbling but then we stretched 3 rubber bands around the uboat tightly so everything stayed put. We had no other u-boats to pick from so ... yup.


We got about the same amount this past Sunday pumpkin and sugar free pumpkin
You still get c& s I see the printer for bcode and no fdc labels

Wow I’d hate to Bcode all that.
And milk on the u boat. We push ours from behind straight to the shelf with a back loader from the dairy cooler sorry to brag.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> We got about the same amount this past Sunday pumpkin and sugar free pumpkin
> You still get c& s I see the printer for bcode and no fdc labels
> 
> Wow I’d hate to Bcode all that.
> And milk on the u boat. We push ours from behind straight to the shelf with a back loader from the dairy cooler sorry to brag.


 My stores end2end but I don’t do the process how it wants us to. I take all my pallets to the floor before we open and blitz all the push before we open. Even though push is suppose to be all day I still get coached for not having it done by 12. And let me tell you the struggle of having to make sure my team has printers and having to stalk people down for taking ours


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 12, 2017)

Does any market team use aprons? I’ve heard of a couple having some like beauty and Starbucks. Also anyone have the sap # for the monarch guns someone ditched our only one in the freezer with the ink door broken :,(


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Does any market team use aprons? I’ve heard of a couple having some like beauty and Starbucks. Also anyone have the sap # for the monarch guns someone ditched our only one in the freezer with the ink door broken :,(


Here is some info on monarch.


----------



## ElectronicsFastService (Dec 13, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> What happens when you get a whole extra palette of Pumpkin Spice Creamers and other misc things and you stack it too high... me and the new guy were very intuitive with our rubber bands. The whole thing was wobbling but then we stretched 3 rubber bands around the uboat tightly so everything stayed put. We had no other u-boats to pick from so ... yup.



I got the same amount of creamers. I was like what the heck! Noticed the Creamer endcap POG changed this month... Wooooooo out with the Starbucks Pumpkin Spice coffee's and now we'll get another one. I swear I cant order enough eggnog from my milk vendor



qmosqueen said:


> We got about the same amount this past Sunday pumpkin and sugar free pumpkin
> You still get c& s I see the printer for bcode and no fdc labels
> 
> Wow I’d hate to Bcode all that.
> And milk on the u boat. We push ours from behind straight to the shelf with a back loader from the dairy cooler sorry to brag.



@qmosqueen I love the back loader milk shelves. They're great alllllllllllll the way up until you have to clean them for that steritech visit coming up...
But who still Bcodes? Getting a printer and doing all that work takes too much time.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 13, 2017)

We still get C&S unfortunately so lots of stickers and God forbid you miss a box.


----------



## glo (Dec 13, 2017)

Must be nice to not have to bcode. When candy was going to stop coming through McClane’s, I was so happy that it would come with pick labels... then it just starts showing up through C&S.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 14, 2017)

glo said:


> Must be nice to not have to bcode. When candy was going to stop coming through McClane’s, I was so happy that it would come with pick labels... then it just starts showing up through C&S.


Now half of my ambient pallet comes on my produce pallets and all my candy is shoved all on top of my bananas and mixed in with my tomatoes. Thanks c&s


----------



## pinktea (Dec 14, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Now half of my ambient pallet comes on my produce pallets and all my candy is shoved all on top of my bananas and mixed in with my tomatoes. Thanks c&s


Meh, FDC does this too. I swear, if FDC doesn't pay attention to things like separating product and stacking order (like putting raw meat on/above produce), why should I?


----------



## redcounts (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone on your c&s team like not rotate the stock? Today as I was cleaning shelves I found a ton of almond milk and orange juice outdated in the back. Actually I had a cart full! (some dates from early november, even October! Either they are lazy and not rotating or pushing old product from the dairy cooler and not paying attention to the dates while stocking. I brought it up to my LOD yesterday.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 14, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone on your c&s team like not rotate the stock? Today as I was cleaning shelves I found a ton of almond milk and orange juice outdated in the back. Actually I had a cart full! (some dates from early november, even October! Either they are lazy and not rotating or pushing old product from the dairy cooler and not paying attention to the dates while stocking. I brought it up to my LOD yesterday.


I say it's both. Laziness and not paying attention but more laziness


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 14, 2017)

Me and my fellow PA are off tomorrow. Steritech hit a store right next to ours a couple towns away. Anxiety killing me


----------



## pinktea (Dec 14, 2017)

I thought steritech got blacked out during the holidays, lol.

and out of dates from October is child’s play at my store...I pulled some stuff off a shelf from July today...


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 14, 2017)

pinktea said:


> Lol pls nobody reweighs meat at my store. I’ll keep an eye on it but I doubt my TL will remember. At least we’re not sitting on a ton.


We havent reweighed any of hams either its so bad. Like why doesnt target just sent them preweighed to everyone does price difference matter that much to them smh. they did a pretty nice job with the turkeys on that thank god


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 14, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> Turned out today’s truck was ONLY produce and they didn’t have any papers. The driver said the printer was broken when printing so he handed us a hand written note saying our store and the pallet numbers lmao. 8 produce pallets on a weekend and almost 80% went out


how did you guys get 8 pallets out how big or empty was your produce lmfao


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Mine to going fine in the back room I have 756 pumpkin pies still in the freezer.  It’s just me by myself


do you really have that many lol lucky, i wish i had that many we were so short on them. typical target


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 14, 2017)

Now I want pumpkin pie.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 15, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> how did you guys get 8 pallets out how big or empty was your produce lmfao


We’re a pretty small pfresh store but we’re next to a Trader Joe’s and Whole Foods. Surprisingly we sell A lot even with these competitors next door.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 15, 2017)

To have 8 pallets you gotta be decent size. I get C&S 3 days a week and one pallet of produce each delivery. Unless they forgot to do the order then we might have 2 lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 17, 2017)

Love when c&s gives us trucks two days in a row but for some reason first day is always 1300 and the next day the truck is less than 200.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 17, 2017)

Ours averages between 300-400...haha each day.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Ours averages between 300-400...haha each day.


i wish thats just the dairy 300 to 400 every day then, 150 to 200 produce every day and then 200 to 450 freezer 3 days a week.
We get and sell so much FOOD


----------



## Delaney (Dec 18, 2017)

Geez...we wouldn't even be able to fit that into the cooler. We go thru alot of milk since the Starbucks is 70th in the company because we don't have an actual Starbucks in the area. Soon though, I can't wait


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 18, 2017)

Got excited when I found out I had a team member with me today! Had time to clean my diary cooler doors :,) brings a tear to my eye when I don’t see milk splatters over them


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 18, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> i wish thats just the dairy 300 to 400 every day then, 150 to 200 produce every day and then 200 to 450 freezer 3 days a week.
> We get and sell so much FOOD


We have the same but freezer 5 times a week just like the rest lol struggles real. We sell so much food and still can’t comp up. It sucks


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 18, 2017)

Can anyone walk me through the steps of how to put in c&s credits into the pda. I can call and get the number but idk how to put it into the pda


----------



## glo (Dec 18, 2017)

God I haven’t done that in a while and not for C&S I think. Rfapps>reverse logistics>credit> scan item
Pretty sure it should bring up the vendor. If correct, hit yes. Instead of scanning the item, input the number they gave you maybe.

On second thought, maybe someone with specific experience should answer this. Ask your receiver.


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 19, 2017)

A coworker that everyone on my team didnt like got fired after he went too far on his last shift and we are able to pick up his shifts as the STL approved the overtime. Gonna be a nice paycheck.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> A coworker that everyone on my team didnt like got fired after he went too far on his last shift and we are able to pick up his shifts as the STL approved the overtime. Gonna be a nice paycheck.


How far did he go ?
Did he cross over ?
Since this is the market thread hmm did he toss away good food ?


----------



## redcounts (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey guys which doyour LODS get more angry at more?  if you order too little or a little too much?

Theres times where i order too much of something that usually sells well but then some doesnt get sold. My lod doesn't care as long as it's donated and not tossed away.  

Our other PA that is scheduled on mondays and Wednesdays orders too little and somehow I get the blame for it from my STL & LOD


----------



## redcounts (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh yeah when do you guys start to put yogurt into donation? I usually put yogurt if it only has 4 days left of Shelf life into donation.


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 19, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Hey guys which doyour LODS get more angry at more?  if you order too little or a little too much?
> 
> Theres times where i order too much of something that usually sells well but then some doesnt get sold. My lod doesn't care as long as it's donated and not tossed away.
> 
> Our other PA that is scheduled on mondays and Wednesdays orders too little and somehow I get the blame for it from my STL & LOD


We’ve been ‘scolded’ for ordering too little. But I’ve told all my ETL’s that many factors come into play; we end up selling more than we thought, items that spoil/boxes that just aren’t good quality/who does the order, items on sale. Other end is that we have too much and we waste time having to roll it too and from the floor for two maybe three days until someone orders more and by then the quality is deteriorating and we just waste food.

As for yogurt we pull it 10 days out. If it ends up empty well at least it will hopefully force FDC to send newer ones in.


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 19, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> How far did he go ?
> Did he cross over ?
> Since this is the market thread hmm did he toss away good food ?



Without giving too much detail, he was acting out and made death threats to a coworker.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Oh yeah when do you guys start to put yogurt into donation? I usually put yogurt if it only has 4 days left of Shelf life into donation.


1 day for yogurt it sells

10 days out is rediculous. Sometimes it only comes in with 10 day expiration.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 19, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Hey guys which doyour LODS get more angry at more?  if you order too little or a little too much?
> 
> Theres times where i order too much of something that usually sells well but then some doesnt get sold. My lod doesn't care as long as it's donated and not tossed away.
> 
> Our other PA that is scheduled on mondays and Wednesdays orders too little and somehow I get the blame for it from my STL & LOD


My first time ordering with my team lead led to me ordering 8 pallets. On a Tuesday. Her only response was “why order three boxes of cauliflower. No one buys three boxes of cauliflower”. I’ve always been told it’s always better to over order than under order you can always sell and tpc but you can’t sell air!


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 19, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> 1 day for yogurt it sells
> 
> 10 days out is rediculous. Sometimes it only comes in with 10 day expiration.


1 day before for dairy products. 
Juices I usually pull 10-14 days before. 
Meat I pull the day of expiration


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> My first time ordering with my team lead led to me ordering 8 pallets. On a Tuesday. Her only response was “why order three boxes of cauliflower. No one buys three boxes of cauliflower”. I’ve always been told it’s always better to over order than under order you can always sell and tpc but you can’t sell air!


Wow a lot of over ordering 1  or 2 of everything is just fine   Remember how many eaches are in a case


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> 1 day before for dairy products.
> Juices I usually pull 10-14 days before.
> Meat I pull the day of expiration


Juicies and all dairy 1 or 2 days out.  Our ETL will have our heads if we do any more than that.  Our DTL has known to shop at our store and checks our donate tub in the dairy cooler on occasion. So I’m not gonna get in trouble for donating anything that’s still good for 7 days.


----------



## glo (Dec 20, 2017)

I thought best practice was 3 days on dairy/deli.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2017)

glo said:


> I thought best practice was 3 days on dairy/deli.


3 days is best practice so is 30 minutes on temperature sensitive items like dairy. So a u boat need to go back to dairy cooler after being out for 30 minuets  and that ain’t gonna happen


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 20, 2017)

Stores having a remodel starting January. Saw the map of how it’s going to look today. I want market to be bigger but they cut it a little bit :,(


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 20, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> 1 day before for dairy products.
> Juices I usually pull 10-14 days before.
> Meat I pull the day of expiration


Our store just receives WAYYY too much yogurt. We had to qmos about 10 cases of Faye alone and we still have another 30 or so in back that expire January 1-5th . They’ve been on sale and they just aren’t selling with the exception of 2%.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2017)

does anyone else get that flavored cottage cheese that never sells !! we got like 6 cases of each flavor and had to qmos all.

this shit doesn't sell


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2017)

Gross.


----------



## glo (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone know where the holiday order cutoff page is? I don’t remember and my normal order day falls on Christmas.


----------



## redcounts (Dec 21, 2017)

glo said:


> Anyone know where the holiday order cutoff page is? I don’t remember and my normal order day falls on Christmas.


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 21, 2017)

Look on red wire there was a spreadsheet from the fdc search for your store number. If you can’t find it just order 2 days out , order on Saturday the 23 rd to be delivered on Tuesday 26th since closed Monday Christmas.

Just think this way :
Order on one day 
FDC  pulls next day
you receive the following day.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 21, 2017)

Reports < food distribution < store order/delivery schedule by dept


----------



## glo (Dec 21, 2017)

Delaney said:


> Reports < food distribution < store order/delivery schedule by dept


Thanks!


----------



## Delaney (Dec 21, 2017)

glo said:


> Thanks!


NO problem  we have some funky days in there we have to remember to order. Sunday is gonna be one of the days they forget lol i guarantee it


----------



## glo (Dec 21, 2017)

Delaney said:


> NO problem  we have some funky days in there we have to remember to order. Sunday is gonna be one of the days they forget lol i guarantee it


Definitely put in reminders on my phone.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 25, 2017)

glo said:


> Definitely put in reminders on my phone.


Clocked out Saturday and chose to do the order Sunday... right before I leave I put the number in for bananas and see it’s due by 9 am Sunday and I close


----------



## glo (Dec 25, 2017)

Lol our c&s decided not to deliver until Tuesday night so we have trucks on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

glo said:


> Lol our c&s decided not to deliver until Tuesday night so we have trucks on Wednesday and Thursday.


Welcome to my store I have fdc truck every fuckin day.


----------



## glo (Dec 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Welcome to my store I have fdc truck every fuckin day.


Double gm on Wednesday too lol. I wish we had daily deliveries but we’re not super high volume. Fresher product and smaller loads.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

glo said:


> Double gm on Wednesday too lol. I wish we had daily deliveries but we’re not super high volume. Fresher product and smaller loads.


Smaller loads I wish, 3 produce pallets 1 banana pallet, 1 meat / produce, 4 dairy and 2 freezer. well that’s just a typical delivery.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 25, 2017)

An entire pallet of just bananas??? How long does that normally last?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> An entire pallet of just bananas??? How long does that normally last?


10 to 12 boxes of regular and 3 boxes of organic last about 1 day oh and fdc throws about 20 boxes of candy and a few tomatoes boxes on top


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 25, 2017)

Stores getting remodel and I was chosen to be a tm there  goodbye market for the next couple of months


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 26, 2017)

glo said:


> Double gm on Wednesday too lol. I wish we had daily deliveries but we’re not super high volume. Fresher product and smaller loads.


We're not a high volume food store by any means, and we still get daily deliveries. It's probably only for FDC stores and might also have to do with proximity (we're 3-4 hours away from the FDC).


----------



## pinktea (Dec 26, 2017)

FDC, and we take daily trucks. Not every kind of delivery every day (frozen comes less often) but the rest is daily. Usually about 5 pallets of a manageable size; on a bad day they'll be completely full and sometimes there will be a 6th.


----------



## glo (Dec 27, 2017)

“Hey glo we know we forwarded you an email from your group grocery director with a laundry list of things to do before Thursday when she comes in, but we had your team do manuals all day thanks good luck oh and they didn’t finish so they left them out on the floor for you can you finish them thanks”


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 28, 2017)

glo said:


> “Hey glo we know we forwarded you an email from your group grocery director with a laundry list of things to do before Thursday when she comes in, but we had your team do manuals all day thanks good luck oh and they didn’t finish so they left them out on the floor for you can you finish them thanks”


They've been pulling that shit on my BRTL for weeks. "Hey make sure you're doing 12 steps in 2 aisles per day after you finish pulling half the autofills and backstocking a 2300 piece truck solo. The GVP will be coming this week and plans to audit your completed aisles. We added a couple of cashiers to the schedule to help you out. They start 15 minutes before you leave so just give them a quick training on backroom before you go."

He stopped telling people when he was leaving because it just turns into a 30 minute chat where they question why he didn't get everything done and he explains the unrealistic expectations for the millionth time.


----------



## glo (Dec 28, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> They've been pulling that shit on my BRTL for weeks. "Hey make sure you're doing 12 steps in 2 aisles per day after you finish pulling half the autofills and backstocking a 2300 piece truck solo. The GVP will be coming this week and plans to audit your completed aisles. We added a couple of cashiers to the schedule to help you out. They start 15 minutes before you leave so just give them a quick training on backroom before you go."
> 
> He stopped telling people when he was leaving because it just turns into a 30 minute chat where they question why he didn't get everything done and he explains the unrealistic expectations for the millionth time.


I’ve gotten pretty used to my leadership working against me tbh.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 28, 2017)

Same  had a visit coming up and last minute come into having to change half of my endcaps just for a visit.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 29, 2017)

Not really a vent, but something that's just fucking _hilarious_ to me.

Today, while doing freight, my team lead decides he wants to fill eggs, so he brings out a fast rack of eggs, and somewhere in the middle of that he dropped a 6-count pack of simply balanced eggs and one singular yolk oozed it's way out onto the floor... my team leader says "gosh darn eggs"

then, back in the cooler, I was moving some of the fast racks with eggs around and I wasn't aware he hadn't put those eggs in the qmos bin yet, and as I was shifting it, the 6-pack fell onto the ground again, and one singular yolk once again oozed onto the floor, and my team lead just looks over and goes "God damn eggs" and he sounded just so genuinely inconvenienced by these eggs. He goes over and picks it up for me(as I was about to) and he puts them back on the fast rack after me and him cleaned it up with a mop and stuff. 

He goes to push the fast rack back into it's spot... and two boxes of eggs fall down... and the now 3-count pack of eggs fall onto the ground, again, with a single yolk just oozing itself out onto the ground. Initially he says "That didn't sound good." and then he realized the same pack of eggs on the ground again with one yolk on the floor and he goes "these fucking eggs" and I just have been laughing about it all day.

He sounds just so inconvenienced by this and it's just like "these god damn eggs, these pesky eggs" and I sat in the cooler after he left probably laughing for a good solid 10 seconds. Thanks team leader, your stress literally just de-stressed me. You laughed with me at the irony of it being that single pack and only one egg getting destroyed every time, but idek man.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 29, 2017)

At least it was all the same pack each time?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2017)

You cannot put eggs two boxes deep on a metro. We have a very wide metro especially built just for eggs to hold these boxes two deep. 
so we can get 6 boxes all on 1 shelf without hanging over. Using the roof we get 24 boxes of eggs comporately on the fast mover


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 30, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> You cannot put eggs two boxes deep on a metro. We have a very wide metro especially built just for eggs to hold these boxes two deep.
> so we can get 6 boxes all on 1 shelf without hanging over. Using the roof we get 24 boxes of eggs comporately on the fast mover



Yeah wr don't stack our eggs either, he bumped into a rack for the juices and the boxes fell down


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 30, 2017)

When you have so many eggs you gotta build an endcap since they were constantly pushing a pallet at you every truck and then Christmas comes around and there’s no no eggs. Nice job C&S fucked me over. And please continue to push a bunch of yogurt during Christmas instead because that’s what sells not sour cream or cookies oh well


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2017)

groceryteamlead said:


> When you have so many eggs you gotta build an endcap since they were constantly pushing a pallet at you every truck and then Christmas comes around and there’s no no eggs. Nice job C&S fucked me over. And please continue to push a bunch of yogurt during Christmas instead because that’s what sells not sour cream or cookies oh well


YES please, legit ran out of eggs and had to flex anything breakfast related and egg whites out. Even put out turkeys and had them defrost (with a date/time displayed for when they started). Pallet after pallet of eggs came in but when we needed them most we received about 5 boxes.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Dec 30, 2017)

ambientroombreh said:


> YES please, legit ran out of eggs and had to flex anything breakfast related and egg whites out. Even put out turkeys and had them defrost (with a date/time displayed for when they started). Pallet after pallet of eggs came in but when we needed them most we received about 5 boxes.



I love when guests are like what. How do you not have eggs. You guys shoulder order better :/ thanks pal. I can’t order the eggs but okie lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2017)

Had a guest a couple of weeks ago get mad because we dont sell the starbucks salted caramel cold brew drinks and that none of the closest targets as well. He said I should be able to since I do the orders but golly jeez sir I'm sorry I dont know how to order right for our guests


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 30, 2017)

Way too many eggs were sent to us every single day, more than we would have ever needed.

I'm kind of upset after today when our LOD was bitching at me and the PA for not stocking some empty things on the shelf, when she has us doing freight and then from the time we get that done she had us doing man caf, research pulls, and we had to fill juices from behind still and backstock a few more things and just other random shit... fill milk, eggs. but while she has us all doing that, between having us do many pulls and being stuck in the cooler for hours at a time, but then we have to work all that out and backstock/get rid of cardboard she and other ETL there decided to get after us for not having heavy whipping cream on the shelf and it's like "Well, we would have gotten to it, but we've been stuck in the cooler pulling shit and then working that out"

and it's like yeah we probably should have noticed and did an EXF or something(actually I just realized our half and half and whipping creams aren't located so we can just take them and stock them) but when we're running around like that focusing on the man caf, researches, and autos it's just insane to notice every little thing. There's just so much to do the entire day and it keeps us very busy, but it's hard sometimes. It doesn't help every man caf is at least 300 DPCI and like 700 eaches, autos are about the same, and not many team members are there to work it out efficiently.. either because no one else is scheduled, or they've been sent to help our meat department... usually both lol.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 2, 2018)

How do you guys split your teams. I run a a volume store and can’t finish all our push. How do you guys break the team down for each room? And what time do they do each room


----------



## glo (Jan 2, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> How do you guys split your teams. I run a a volume store and can’t finish all our push. How do you guys break the team down for each room? And what time do they do each room


We just wave it. That way we don’t have to break down pallets and take less trips to the back. I usually keep whoever I had pull dry autofills in dry pushing while the rest of my team knocks out C&S. After that, one stays in the back and does the cold backstock and the rest work the truck.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> How do you guys split your teams. I run a a volume store and can’t finish all our push. How do you guys break the team down for each room? And what time do they do each room


We use shift tags so each TM knows what they are responsible for. They pull and push their batches, and push and backstock their uboats from the line. The TMs on pfresh (usually an opener and a mid) complete the opening routines, pull and push their batches, then break down all of the pallets onto uboats and work them one at a time.


----------



## pinktea (Jan 3, 2018)

How do you divide up market into zones, and how do you get it to run efficiently and consistently? I keep hearing people refer to "your area" or "your zone" and I take it to mean that some stores divide up their Market into sections and the same TMs work those sections consistently. It's a foreign concept for me because in my store everyone does a little bit of everything and I kid you not, the process is completely different every single truck day. There's no routine or consistency and I think it's super inefficient because everyone has to keep checking in with the TL or FA for tasks, OR the TL/FA will give you different/conflicting tasks every 15m, lol.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2018)

pinktea said:


> How do you divide up market into zones, and how do you get it to run efficiently and consistently? I keep hearing people refer to "your area" or "your zone" and I take it to mean that some stores divide up their Market into sections and the same TMs work those sections consistently.


My store divides up the fillgroups among three TMs on a dry grocery truck day. But not the same TM doing the same thing each day. The uboats on the line are sorted by aisle (there's a custom block for each valley). On non-truck days there's just one TM for dry grocery.

The TMs scheduled for pfresh just do everything over there. The opener knows to do the pulls and opening stuff before starting on the FDC truck, and the mid jumps in and helps finish it.


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 3, 2018)

We divide dry by aisles. 1 Peanut Butter, Mayo, Olives, Pasta, Asian, Hispanic, Soups and a part of Baking. 2: 2nd part of Baking, Coffee, Tea, Cereal. 3: Wine. 4: Peanuts, Dried Fruits, and Candy. 5: Snacks. 6:Bev.

Each one would do: outs, push and backstock their truck load (their uboats) and zone, research. Pull and backstock their batches. Also each their own clearance and discontinued but clearance is still mostly done by price change but we push them. Discontinued... our TL decides on which tm would help do discontinued depending on how busy it is. Salesplanner is usually assigned to me as I'm the most experienced but our TL is still training the others on it as they still need to know how to do it. We each maintain our own aisles in the backroom. Most days, we get it done but it does get overwhelming at times. I experienced a day without a truck and we just did deep fill... it was wonderful. It makes me wish Flow would do the truck again and we would just do deep fill each day.


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh we stopped doing autofills and as far as I know, they only do CAFs for all fillgroups except snacks and bev and that's not everyday. No one really replenish snacks or bevs but the morning team. I don't know why but they don't as far as I can tell.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2018)

anyone else excited for huge c&s freight?!!!? 2400 truck tomorrow :,) all my tm are half shifts


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2018)

usually saturdays are 1300... just had a 700 piece truck into 2400.... woop


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> anyone else excited for huge c&s freight?!!!? 2400 truck tomorrow :,) all my tm are half shifts


Time to see if you can go to an every day truck


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 5, 2018)

We have on our schedules a Consumables Team Tag and a Frozen Dairy tag to let TMs know where they're going. So, for real, my store has two separate grocery work centers, three if you count produce, four if you count deli, I would say five if you count Bakery but I think my Bakery either doesn't have a TL or my Deli TL runs it.


----------



## Locke (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd say out store has It set up with our dry team and our pfresh team. And both teams go thier separate ways. And each person has a tag within dry and pfresh to tell you where to go and what to do. For example f2 is dairy.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 15, 2018)

Legit off for one weekend and my ETL didn't put our only PA on to work and all of PFresh went to shambles. Walked into 7 pallets of produce and a empty floor. Struggles


----------



## glo (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice to hear I’m not the only one that has leadership that completely ignores grocery.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 16, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> Legit off for one weekend and my ETL didn't put our only PA on to work and all of PFresh went to shambles. Walked into 7 pallets of produce and a empty floor. Struggles



I would literally screech.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 16, 2018)

I feel like I'm always screeching. I shot stand alone researchjust in dry grocery and pulled 615 items out of the back.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 16, 2018)

glo said:


> Nice to hear I’m not the only one that has leadership that completely ignores grocery.


Our Hardlines ETL has pushed the food truck several times over the past few weeks because it keeps showing up 8+ hours late.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> Our Hardlines ETL has pushed the food truck several times over the past few weeks because it keeps showing up 8+ hours late.


Try no truck on Saturday and then only 1 Sunday morning and no truck until 3 pm Monday that’s 10 hrs late it it was a double 1300 pieces.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 17, 2018)

C&S didn’t send a truck Sunday and sent two separate trucks on Monday. And then they keep sending stuff that is NOF and it’s so annoying to tie them to the right DPCI


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2018)

Grower boxes sap numbers
AX7486 for 12 pack inserts.
AX7487 for 4pack plastic black stand, cardboard main part, and feet.
Thanks @glo


----------



## glo (Jan 20, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Grower boxes sap numbers
> AX7486 for 12 pack inserts.
> AX7487 for 4pack plastic black stand, cardboard main part, and feet.
> Thanks @glo


Is that bacon above the bunker in that picture? Da fuq??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2018)

Not my store


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Pre cooked bacon it says right on the package that it only needs refrigerated after opening.   We once had it at the savor spot near check lanes.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 20, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Grower boxes sap numbers
> AX7486 for 12 pack inserts.
> AX7487 for 4pack plastic black stand, cardboard main part, and feet.
> Thanks @glo


Are the salads on cheese pushers? 
Does it help and look better than the regular pushers I can really see. And thats so cool that the bacon is there. Honestly really smart and could be a good tie in. Anyone else do anything cool with their set ups?


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 20, 2018)

Its funny how we went from merchandising produce on shoe rack shelves to the grower bins and it shot sales up. Just the difference of how you merchandise. Anyone see negative comps tho?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Does anyone have the parts number for the cooler shelves? I think they are the Tyler style from Hussman but I am not too sure. I need to replace a lot of them. If I remember correctly it indicated Ys1000 or something or another on the zebra but it did not correlate to anything SAP and workbench had no idea what I was talking about. I tried talking to my ETLS to get info but I seem to be at a dead end there.


There is a fixture book on workbench. It should be listed there.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 22, 2018)

How long can frozen/refrigerated skids be left on the floor before they need to go back to the freezer/cooler?  I'm not a market person but I keep having to push stuff there and I keep getting different answers at my store.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 22, 2018)

30 minutes at my store


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 22, 2018)

30 minutes.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks, guys.  I was being told 30min but I was also being told 10 and 15, which didn't sound right.


----------



## Signing66 (Jan 22, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Does anyone have the parts number for the cooler shelves? I think they are the Tyler style from Hussman but I am not too sure. I need to replace a lot of them. If I remember correctly it indicated Ys1000 or something or another on the zebra but it did not correlate to anything SAP and workbench had no idea what I was talking about. I tried talking to my ETLS to get info but I seem to be at a dead end there.


I ended up mysupporting ordering shelves for my stores coolers, any part number I used pulled up nothing on SAP. Mysupport has me attach and picture of the coolers info tag and then Hussman sales rep contacted me via email to confirm all the info. Make sure you tell mysupport how many shelves you need to order.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys with your Consumables teams do you guys also have to push, backstock, research the checklanes candies as well. This store goes through candy  like nobody's business. We already have to do the Qmos and all defectives that come from Dry as well. Another store i know of, would have the candy pushed by the gstl and the cashier's while the defectives from dry goods would be taken care of by guest service. Is there a procedure that is considered best practice?


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 22, 2018)

Signing66 said:


> I ended up mysupporting ordering shelves for my stores coolers, any part number I used pulled up nothing on SAP. Mysupport has me attach and picture of the coolers info tag and then Hussman sales rep contacted me via email to confirm all the info. Make sure you tell mysupport how many shelves you need to order.


Thank you! Can I do the same with the rolling green racks? My store is behind on going onto the grocery operating model


----------



## Signing66 (Jan 22, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Thank you! Can I do the same with the rolling green racks? My store is behind on going onto the grocery operating model



I can get you green rack sap numbers tomorrow.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 22, 2018)

Signing66 said:


> I can get you green rack sap numbers tomorrow.


That would be great of you. I greatly appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## Malkiacera (Jan 22, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Hey guys with your Consumables teams do you guys also have to push, backstock, research the checklanes candies as well. This store goes through candy  like nobody's business. We already have to do the Qmos and all defectives that come from Dry as well. Another store i know of, would have the candy pushed by the gstl and the cashier's while the defectives from dry goods would be taken care of by guest service. Is there a procedure that is considered best practice?



ASANTS......Checklanes for us is owned by front end they have their own little unlocated metro behind guest service for candy. Only issue being that our flow tm that normally does repack a keeps bringing the checklanes stuff back to market *sighs*. 

On the flip side we are responsible for doing all our QMOS and defectives. Least that way we can be sure it gets donated rather than thrown out.


----------



## pinktea (Jan 22, 2018)

We do all our own QMOS and defectives; it just makes sense because if we're the ones pushing the product (anything in pFresh or dry) then it's easier for us to take care of it ourselves than cart it all the way up to the service desk, who then has to process it and send it BACK to receiving for toss/donate. People tend to put off doing defectives at my store and it piles up in the sink in the ambient room, but we always keep a PDA back there so I try and knock them out when I see them. I am looking forward to defectives making its way onto Zebras and the ambient room getting our own printer if such is still required for toss/donate defectives. 

As far as pushing checklanes, we don't...we separate their stuff off of our uboats (flow does not separate it coming off the truck and besides, most of it comes on our produce pallets anyway) and put it on a separate vehicle on the line. If I have time, I'll push it up to the checklanes for the GSA/GSTL to take care of. Otherwise, once it's on the line, I consider it to be not my responsibility.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 23, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Hey guys with your Consumables teams do you guys also have to push, backstock, research the checklanes candies as well.


GSTL or a cashier pushes the candy as they have time, and they put the backstock with the grocery reshop. The grocery team backstocks it after they do reshop each day.



Malkiacera said:


> Only issue being that our flow tm that normally does repack a keeps bringing the checklanes stuff back to market *sighs*.


To be fair, they have about a million different things to sort through, and checklane candy comes mixed with other grocery items too. It makes more sense to have the grocery team sort it since they will have candy from the food truck that needs to go up front anyways.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. Qmos and defectives, albeit a pain in the ass, I can understand us doing. As for pushing checklanes I always thought that was BS. I was told they want the cashiers to concentrate on the guest experience (rolling eyes).  Here I am having a ton of things to do in market and I am watching cashiers chit chat waiting for guests while I am pushing checklane candy. As for the metro, the DTL did not like it up front and it looked out of place as I was told. What? The DTL is a bit of a nancy with the whole guest experience nonsense. The store I am at has a tendency of pawning everything and anything onto market and I regret leaving my old store.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 23, 2018)

Malkiacera said:


> ASANTS......Checklanes for us is owned by front end they have their own little unlocated metro behind guest service for candy. Only issue being that our flow tm that normally does repack a keeps bringing the checklanes stuff back to market *sighs*.
> 
> On the flip side we are responsible for doing all our QMOS and defectives. Least that way we can be sure it gets donated rather than thrown out.



Frankly I kind of wish all stores were the same so corporate can legitimately understand if something is working or not.  There are stores that are only following the grocery operating model in the sense, they use uboats. No movable racks, no aisle designations for tm, backroom pulls their product for them still, etc. E2E, like in my situation, is all over the place from store to store. Hell, even the incremental space guide, is a joke. It seems larger stores get a pass on "corporate ideas" while smaller stores suffer and have to do them. They love adding to the list always. Love those update emails from corporate


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)

had to take my yearly ST0020 Hazardous Material course and pass the quiz at 80% or better.  First time got a 70% second time got a 100%.
Those questions are sometimes tricky, with check all and then check all but 1.

Damn who else hates doing this for 45 minutes out of their day .


----------



## Malkiacera (Jan 23, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> To be fair, they have about a million different things to sort through, and checklane candy comes mixed with other grocery items too. It makes more sense to have the grocery team sort it since they will have candy from the food truck that needs to go up front anyways.


 I understand, but the way our store is laid out paired with the fact that they sort repacks 15 ft from the checklanes. Just slide it to the last checklane.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 23, 2018)

Malkiacera said:


> I understand but the way our store is laid out paired with the fact that they sort repacks 15 ft from the checklanes. Just slide it to the last checklane.


That's what we do at my store.  Gives the cashiers something to do on down time


----------



## Signing66 (Jan 23, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Thank you! Can I do the same with the rolling green racks? My store is behind on going onto the grocery operating model



Green rack shelves- wr0001 thru wr0019 
Green rack posts- wr0020 thru wr0024
Green rack casters- wr0025
Green rack casters w/brakes- wr0026
Green rack caster replacement kit( 2 locking/ 2 nonlocking) - pkgcas888-5t
Green rack enclosure panels- wr0030 thru wr0031

Pay attention to the dimensions in each of the descriptions to make sure you are ordering the size you need.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 24, 2018)

Beginning to see more, and more, of how my stores Market Team has no actual idea of how good they have it. Hearing the tears, actually gives me a post-sense of purpose.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 24, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Beginning to see more, and more, of how my stores Market Team has no actual idea of how good they have it. Hearing the tears, actually gives me a post-sense of purpose.


 more hours than ever,  we smart huddle dry almost daily to "catch them up" and they bitch they don't get enough money or time to push and set and cashier. Lol.  I did that and covered electronics ... on a Saturday morning.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Jan 24, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Hey guys with your Consumables teams do you guys also have to push, backstock, research the checklanes candies as well. This store goes through candy  like nobody's business. We already have to do the Qmos and all defectives that come from Dry as well. Another store i know of, would have the candy pushed by the gstl and the cashier's while the defectives from dry goods would be taken care of by guest service. Is there a procedure that is considered best practice?



In theory, check lane candy (at my store) is to be pushed by the front end team. In reality, they just throw a backstock clip on anything we pull and sneak it back into our back room, so sometimes I just push it if I don't have a million other things to do.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey guys I need feedback

So a "team member/leader" in my store zeroed out holes on the sales floor in freezer without pushing all the racks. All of our freezer racks are unlocated and on wheels. We seem to not be able to catch up in freezer. We push two pallets and the racks are full or we push all the racks and the pallet build up. I was thinking about relocating the rooms because i think the on hands are really off now and maybe just pulling and filling the holes. And after a while maybe going back to unlocating. 

Anyone else unlocate their freezers and cant seem to catch up? 
Also did anyone unlocate their freezer and relocate them and did it help freight flow?

Thanks


----------



## Asuras (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone know how to look how perishable inventory dates on workbench?


----------



## Delaney (Jan 29, 2018)

Mine is always the second Monday every 3 months. But I'm not sure if there is a schedule posted


----------



## Yetive (Jan 29, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know how to look how perishable inventory dates on workbench?


Workbench
Processes
Team Resources
Inventory Process


----------



## Malkiacera (Jan 29, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> Anyone else unlocate their freezers and cant seem to catch up?
> Also did anyone unlocate their freezer and relocate them and did it help freight flow?
> 
> Thanks



We only had bakery unlocated and I thought it was great, just purge it every morning, flex to make it look full. Only problem was we eventually had no time to purge those racks. With being understaffed and being shorted hours now it became the “last thing” on the list we never managed to get to. Thus empty table and missing sales. 

We’ve relocated now and at least leadership can’t argue with us about why we aren’t done because our bakery batches normally exceed 60 DPCI’s.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know how to look how perishable inventory dates on workbench?


You can search for TINV application open it and select the date from drop down window it shows the last couple dates and next 2 dates.  This is the application you use on TINV day.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2018)

Malkiacera said:


> We only had bakery unlocated and I thought it was great, just purge it every morning, flex to make it look full. Only problem was we eventually had no time to purge those racks. With being understaffed and being shorted hours now it became the “last thing” on the list we never managed to get to. Thus empty table and missing sales.
> 
> We’ve relocated now and at least leadership can’t argue with us about why we aren’t done because our bakery batches normally exceed 60 DPCI’s.


Yeah like 1/3 of our delivery for freezer is bakery we sell about 400 to 500 dollars of bakery a day.  Must push and keep full every day that is the key to success.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 29, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> had to take my yearly ST0020 Hazardous Material course and pass the quiz at 80% or better.  First time got a 70% second time got a 100%.
> Those questions are sometimes tricky, with check all and then check all but 1.
> 
> Damn who else hates doing this for 45 minutes out of their day .



Lol your store doesn't just key it? I wish we were compliant like that


----------



## glo (Jan 29, 2018)

We constantly have a flat full of bake. It’s one of my biggest pet peeves. We’ll get it down to half and then they send us another pallet. We literally have 200+ 12 pk Hawaiian rolls and still get more.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 29, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Yeah like 1/3 of our delivery for freezer is bakery we sell about 400 to 500 dollars of bakery a day.  Must push and keep full every day that is the key to success.


Just out of curiosity, other than Hawaiian Bread, what else flys off the shelf for you. The Toll House cookies for me will be gone within the day. Donuts, it depends which flavor. The streudels can go at a good clip. Frankly I wish corporate could knock it off with the fifteen million incarnations of seasonal cookies, especially Valentine's. It is a bit much. I bet you a gluten free, organic variant is coming down the pike. You heard it here first


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2018)

Multigrain bread flies off as sourdough bread. Also the canyon breads sell fast. Mini bagels sell on the weekends as does the breakfast bakery.

Although right now we have 5 carts of bakery after today’s truck and table is empty.


----------



## Malkiacera (Jan 29, 2018)

For us it’s baguettes, French bread and ciabatta! We go through at least 5 cases or more a day between the three of those.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jan 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Multigrain bread flies off as sourdough bread. Also the canyon breads sell fast. Mini bagels sell on the weekends as does the breakfast bakery.
> 
> Although right now we have 5 carts of bakery after today’s truck and table is empty.


i love our minibagels and canyon bread


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 30, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Beginning to see more, and more, of how my stores Market Team has no actual idea of how good they have it. Hearing the tears, actually gives me a post-sense of purpose.





signingminion said:


> more hours than ever,  we smart huddle dry almost daily to "catch them up" and they bitch they don't get enough money or time to push and set and cashier. Lol.  I did that and covered electronics ... on a Saturday morning.



I dont know about your stores but mine is horrible with how much needs to be done vs how many hours are given

On Sunday we got in a 530 piece C&S truck with only 2 people scheduled for 4 hours each.  On Monday we got a 540 piece dry market unload with basically just two of us til 12 and then one closer.  These trucks are killing me with having to get these done plus all the normal market tasks which now include doing the research task list in Market which is ALWAYS 40-50 things...usually half of the entire list.  Doing check dates typically is 40+, rarely is it smaller than that.  Having to flex endcaps at a whim of the LOD whenever they feel like just removing what is on PLANO and putting whatever they want on front, or just setting the actual POG because POG team didnt or couldnt get to it.  Theres also always filling the milk, pulling all of the autofills which always takes at least an hour just to pull everything, then pushing it all out, backstocking it, shooting ALL the market outs EVERY SINGLE DAY then pulling all the research from that plus the research task list.  On truck days we are technically also supposed to zone the entire aisle as we are pushing it or after we get done pushing it

I think its just pretty rediculous that between C&S push, Dry Market Push and just normal Market tasks we only get 130 hours for the entire week.  Other stores might have it worse than us though...but idk...it just seems like they added a bunch of tasks when they changed stuff and barely added in hours to support it or gave us like half the hours that were being used.  Before included in our hours we didnt have the time it takes to pull any of the autofills, backstock them, C&S push or Dry Market Flow push.  

Just the Autofills, Research Fills, C&S Push and Dry Market flow push takes up an incredible ammount of time dealing with


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)

Does anyone else see a big increase in their FDC truck for produce ?  I typically order around 100 to 120 for produce every day and headquarters would normally add about 20 more. But in the past week it has been around 50 to 60 more items added.  I look at my order is says 100 items and then look what fdc says is coming it’s around 150.  Why so many extra items. I understand the headquartersed items like naked And bolt house juices and then the random extra green peppers and cucumbers but why 50 to 60 extra crap every day.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 30, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> I dont know about your stores but mine is horrible with how much needs to be done vs how many hours are given
> 
> On Sunday we got in a 530 piece C&S truck with only 2 people scheduled for 4 hours each.  On Monday we got a 540 piece dry market unload with basically just two of us til 12 and then one closer.  These trucks are killing me with having to get these done plus all the normal market tasks which now include doing the research task list in Market which is ALWAYS 40-50 things...usually half of the entire list.  Doing check dates typically is 40+, rarely is it smaller than that.  Having to flex endcaps at a whim of the LOD whenever they feel like just removing what is on PLANO and putting whatever they want on front, or just setting the actual POG because POG team didnt or couldnt get to it.  Theres also always filling the milk, pulling all of the autofills which always takes at least an hour just to pull everything, then pushing it all out, backstocking it, shooting ALL the market outs EVERY SINGLE DAY then pulling all the research from that plus the research task list.  On truck days we are technically also supposed to zone the entire aisle as we are pushing it or after we get done pushing it
> 
> ...


C&S day we usually have 6 people minimum,  one at 4, one at 5, two at 6, one at 8 or 9, plus a closer.  They deal with one pallet frozen,  one or two dairy,  two produce.  Candy never gets done of the order unless it's smart huddled. 

If its a day with regular truck add one or two more at 8am just for dry. Plus again smart huddle. 

Plus add the other hltl to that because they do the salesplanners. Which the ctl inevitably changes to give to vendors because she thinks they sell better. Most of the team gets 32-40 hrs a week each, except our one closer who only works 5pm to 10pm cause its her second job.  7x40=280hrs + 25hrs=305hrs minimum for a B level store.  No clue what forecast is for hours.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 30, 2018)

signingminion said:


> 7x40=280hrs + 25hrs=305hrs minimum for a B level store. No clue what forecast is for hours.



Your store is very generous. Org chart 3 b volume stores should only be around 180 to 215 hours for market

That said if you want people who take pride in market and a full for Target standard department (our grocery has logistical issues on the corporate level) that's the way to schedule


----------



## signingminion (Jan 30, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Your store is very generous. Org chart 3 b volume stores should only be around 180 to 215 hours for market
> 
> That said if you want people who take pride in market and a full for Target standard department (our grocery has logistical issues on the corporate level) that's the way to schedule


 If only they did take pride.  Instead of walkng around like zombies pushing a U boat an hour.  Leaving enjoy bakery tables,  unevenly filled produce tables... and empty hardlines because the hours are dumped into market.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Feb 1, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Multigrain bread flies off as sourdough bread. Also the canyon breads sell fast. Mini bagels sell on the weekends as does the breakfast bakery.
> 
> Although right now we have 5 carts of bakery after today’s truck and table is empty.


 I wish my Canyon Bread would sell let alone the Sourdough. Mini bagels seem to do decent


----------



## skrepo1977 (Feb 1, 2018)

signingminion said:


> C&S day we usually have 6 people minimum,  one at 4, one at 5, two at 6, one at 8 or 9, plus a closer.  They deal with one pallet frozen,  one or two dairy,  two produce.  Candy never gets done of the order unless it's smart huddled.
> 
> If its a day with regular truck add one or two more at 8am just for dry. Plus again smart huddle.
> 
> Plus add the other hltl to that because they do the salesplanners. Which the ctl inevitably changes to give to vendors because she thinks they sell better. Most of the team gets 32-40 hrs a week each, except our one closer who only works 5pm to 10pm cause its her second job.  7x40=280hrs + 25hrs=305hrs minimum for a B level store.  No clue what forecast is for hours.


I am jealous beyond words. What sales do you need in order to be a B class store?


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> I am jealous beyond words. What sales do you need in order to be a B class store?


 We did 37 mil last year.  But as mentioned we are over posting. 

Today's C&S was 410 items,  we had four for that,  pfresh opener,  plus our closer. 45hrs used.  Autos weren't bad and were done before truck came.  No dc truck today,  although hakf of dry from yesterday was left,  plus research batches the backroom pulled.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 1, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> I am jealous beyond words. What sales do you need in order to be a B class store?



B volume is actually a low volume store. They are overposted.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2018)

HRZone said:


> B volume is actually a low volume store. They are overposted.


 It's scary the jump to the next level.  We earned B on the old grade,  I think,  but dang...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2018)

HRZone said:


> B volume is actually a low volume store. They are overposted.


Overposted is right


----------



## Malkiacera (Feb 2, 2018)

Driver came way early so they told him to come back half an hour later. I walk back and they have left me every store’s paperwork, no seals, no banana sheet. Half hour AFTER I unloaded he comes inside. Mind you this was two hours after he was supposed to be back. *facepalm*


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 2, 2018)

We are an A volume store and we were given 350 hours I just had to fight them for 450. I cant get anything done and we leave over product its so annoying.


----------



## BullseyeStyle (Feb 2, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> We are an A volume store and we were given 350 hours I just had to fight them for 450. I cant get anything done and we leave over product its so annoying.



I feel you. I’m an A+ volume store. Our STL took dry away from our market team and gave it to flow. It’s been a total disaster. We had 14 people on our team, two have left and the rest of us have to fight for hours doing C&S which comes four days a week. It’s just not enough time. Target is failing at grocery and it’s their own fault.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Overposted is right


 butt they don't get enough hours and can't possibly get it all done...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 2, 2018)

signingminion said:


> butt they don't get enough hours and can't possibly get it all done...


I think you forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Feb 2, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> I will take green peppers and cucumbers any day relative to those juices. Exception would be the big fruits like cantaloupes, watermelons, etc where they send 6 cases of it. At one point they sent us 33 cases of navel oranges for whatever reason. Even after TPCing the hell out of it we were lucky to get it down to 25 cases. I was getting to the point of asking the GSTL to hand out a case of oranges everytime someone opened up a redcard.


I would take that challenge.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Feb 2, 2018)

HRZone said:


> B volume is actually a low volume store. They are overposted.


Can you explain that? (why its like that)


----------



## glo (Feb 2, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> Can you explain that? (why its like that)


They’re getting more hours than allotted.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2018)

glo said:


> They’re getting more hours than allottede.


I see cuts coming for rest of February and first three weeks of March. Then hours for Easter April 1.  Cuts again for April and most of may.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Feb 4, 2018)

glo said:


> They’re getting more hours than allotted.


I understood that. Sorry I should have been clear. Why is that over the allotment? I feel the problem is the allotments are far beneath what is realistic. (when I say far beneath, I mean go up to an open balance of a 10th floor building and look at the street below. You are the reality and the street is the allotment.)

This is the question I would like asked for anyone who is in HR. Why does spot actually this is good?


----------



## HRZone (Feb 4, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> This is the question I would like asked for anyone who is in HR. Why does spot actually this is good?



Targets algorithm for how many hours you need for a work center can be accurate. For hardlines, plano, etc. It actually pretty much gives us what we need.

With store modernization it gives you hours for market and apparel based on how many units you are getting. Unfortunately this allotment doesn't take into account guest service, research and other task that can't really be measured in how much freight a truck is projected to bring in 4 weeks in advance.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 4, 2018)

BullseyeStyle said:


> I feel you. I’m an A+ volume store. Our STL took dry away from our market team and gave it to flow. It’s been a total disaster. We had 14 people on our team, two have left and the rest of us have to fight for hours doing C&S which comes four days a week. It’s just not enough time. Target is failing at grocery and it’s their own fault.



I think that Target isnt failing with food. They're getting better and know what they want but aren't getting the hours right. They are still being scare with them. I use to work in an A+ store and we use to get 600 to 650 hours which is alot and alittle extra but that store is the top food store in the district and one of the best in the group. When hours are poured in with the right leaders in place, food at Target can be amazing and help your store comp overall. Ever since I took over this new store and told them to give me more hours, we begin to comp up and so does the store overall cause when guests shop for food they will naturally shop for other things. Plus food drives most of the sales for the entire company and store.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 4, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Targets algorithm for how many hours you need for a work center can be accurate. For hardlines, plano, etc. It actually pretty much gives us what we need.
> 
> With store modernization it gives you hours for market and apparel based on how many units you are getting. Unfortunately this allotment doesn't take into account guest service, research and other task that can't really be measured in how much freight we brought in how big a truck is projected to be 3 weeks in advance.



They should find a better way to do that. Honestly I cant think of anything but I dont doubt some of the bright people in HR could. Once they do that then Target can get food right.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone have really light product in their coolers? Like not alot of product. We get 5 trucks a week for C&S and we are a busy store but not nearly enough to have a packed and over flowing cooler. C&S is sending alot and I dont know if its Target telling them too or C&S but its crazy. I could not get a truck for a week and be okay. I heard C&S has been having alot of management changes our trucks always come in with toppled over pallets. Really annoying


----------



## Flow Warrior (Feb 6, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Targets algorithm for how many hours you need for a work center can be accurate. For hardlines, plano, etc. It actually pretty much gives us what we need.
> 
> With store modernization it gives you hours for market and apparel based on how many units you are getting. Unfortunately this allotment doesn't take into account guest service, research and other task that can't really be measured in how much freight a truck is projected to bring in 4 weeks in advance.


So this is done using an algorithm that doesnt take into account the very purpose of the store existing (IE guest service) and the basic maintenance of the guests interacting with the product.

That explains alot. Its also one of the dumbest things to do. 

It my opinion it appears to be broken. At least, this can be fixed. I was afraid you would comment on rules and people with degrees doing things etc.


----------



## glo (Feb 6, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> So this is done using an algorithm that doesnt take into account the very purpose of the store existing (IE guest service) and the basic maintenance of the guests interacting with the product.
> 
> That explains alot. Its also one of the dumbest things to do.
> 
> It my opinion it appears to be broken. At least, this can be fixed. I was afraid you would comment on rules and people with degrees doing things etc.


It’s meant to balance workload and the hours across all work centers within the number of hours the store gets. Sound great, but whatever formulae they use don’t seem to work.


----------



## Bethy (Feb 6, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> So this is done using an algorithm that doesnt take into account the very purpose of the store existing (IE guest service) and the basic maintenance of the guests interacting with the product.
> 
> That explains alot. Its also one of the dumbest things to do.
> 
> It my opinion it appears to be broken. At least, this can be fixed. I was afraid you would comment on rules and people with degrees doing things etc.



Soo what’s your better solution? Just let TLs schedule whatever they think they might need?

Obviously the current system isn’t perfect, but if each store TL just decided how many hours they needed then everyone would be overstaffed and wasting money. Ideally it would be cool to give each TL a budget or hours per a set time then they could allocate as they see did, but this would obviously be even more disastrous...

My solution would be to be able to schedule more TMs in “flex” shifts. Not flex fulfillment, but flex as in just flexible. Like depending on the day, they might be helping in the backroom or front-end or working pulls. Or any combination of that (maybe cashier then work pulls at 1 and 3). From working in different workcenters nearly every shift, the ineffciency I’ve noticed just kills me! One night I’ll be cashiering and there’s 4 of us working, totally dead, so we’re bored and zoning onespot or refilling checklane giftcards all night.  Then next day I’m BR or SF and we’re overwhelmed with stuff to do and the TL says that most of this is catch-up from yesterday (or last week), but we just didn’t have anyone to do it then.... ugh we had a whole team of cashiers twiddling their thumbs yesterday...
Literally almost a daily occurrence that some workcenters have extra hands just messing around while others are crushed by their workload. But nope, not supposed to work in another workcenter unless specifically approved for that shift.

Sorry for rant.  Inefficiency is a huge pet peeve


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Soo what’s your better solution? Just let TLs schedule whatever they think they might need?
> 
> Obviously the current system isn’t perfect, but if each store TL just decided how many hours they needed then everyone would be overstaffed and wasting money. Ideally it would be cool to give each TL a budget or hours per a set time then they could allocate as they see did, but this would obviously be even more disastrous...
> 
> ...



Same. Some days I’m calling guest first every time I turn around. Other days, I’m sending cashiers to the sales floor with reshop or whatever the LOD needs.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 6, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Soo what’s your better solution? Just let TLs schedule whatever they think they might need?
> 
> Obviously the current system isn’t perfect, but if each store TL just decided how many hours they needed then everyone would be overstaffed and wasting money. Ideally it would be cool to give each TL a budget or hours per a set time then they could allocate as they see did, but this would obviously be even more disastrous...
> 
> ...


 this is literally my life.  Scheduled signing/ pog/ pricing but.... flow called out?  Truck or truck/ push.  Market called out push dry/ coolers/ candy.  Sfs called out? Support the team and business needs are my daily directive.  Most team members at my store are not as cross trained though.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 6, 2018)

BullseyeStyle said:


> I feel you. I’m an A+ volume store. Our STL took dry away from our market team and gave it to flow. It’s been a total disaster. We had 14 people on our team, two have left and the rest of us have to fight for hours doing C&S which comes four days a week. It’s just not enough time. Target is failing at grocery and it’s their own fault.



Pretty much this....They want it to be ran perfectly but skimp on the hours needed to do it how is needs to and SHOULD be done.  We get in probably about 1,100 pieces of flow or so a week for Dry Market Push and probably another 1,000 or so of C&S each week.  All of it has to be broken down, pushed, bcoded(C&S), and backstocked.  That takes ALOT of time when we are pushing C&S at night when guests are all over the place as well.  We get 2,000 or so pieces of Truck push a week and it eats up SO MANY HOURS.  We get 130 hours a week lately for the ENTIRE process...like..are you kidding me.

They want out research done EVERY day for the entire market area, the research task list which usually is like half of the entire tasklist for Market items, the Check Dates which is usually 50 or so every day.  Today I had almost an entire QMOS white tub full of liquid I had to dump out from the check dates which obviously took a little extra time to do.  Also have unloading the C&S trucks, pushing out milk, doing the orders, pulling the 6am, 1pm autofills and 5pm autofills on weekends, then pushing out and backstocking them.  Then guest service which is great since we have to go through seasonal everytime we have to go to the backroom.  Which sidenote, doesnt help out Pfresh is on the opposite side of the store as our backroom, I know some stores their backroom is right next to their market/Pfresh section.

Then while pushing the trucks they want us to zone and research the outs as we do that for Dry Market area.  It doesnt really ever get touched outside of that so sometimes the zone is just trashed.  Also forgot going through the CULL every morning, and doing all the coupons and filling baskets in our market area because noone ever does it and if I dont its ALWAYS empty(this doesnt take really any extra time just another task to do)

I think we actually have LESS hours NOW then we did when Flow got the hours for all the truck push if you counted how many hours they got added to what we got.  I guess they figure since its all the same team or process its more efficient which in some ways it is..but there is still ALOT that needs to be done


----------



## Bethy (Feb 6, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> Same. Some days I’m calling guest first every time I turn around. Other days, I’m sending cashiers to the sales floor with reshop or whatever the LOD needs.



When you have down-time, please please teach cashiers basic salesfloor stuff. Just as SF has to know cashier to fill in, should be some cashiers able to at least help do pulls for checklanes...


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 6, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Soo what’s your better solution? Just let TLs schedule whatever they think they might need?
> 
> Obviously the current system isn’t perfect, but if each store TL just decided how many hours they needed then everyone would be overstaffed and wasting money. Ideally it would be cool to give each TL a budget or hours per a set time then they could allocate as they see did, but this would obviously be even more disastrous...
> 
> ...



I dont think there is a single day we have nothing to do in market..there is always a shit load to do


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 8, 2018)

My store is now timing team members with a stop watch that is tied to the u-boat in dry grocery to see how fast they are at completing their aisles on truck days. Since I am a PA and push P-Fresh this doesn't apply to me yet, but my team lead said he would see about finding a way to do it. Anyone else doing this? With the cut hours it is a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Malkiacera (Feb 8, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> My store is now timing team members with a stop watch that is tied to the u-boat in dry grocery to see how fast they are at completing their aisles on truck days. Since I am a PA and push P-Fresh this doesn't apply to me yet, but my team lead said he would see about finding a way to do it. Anyone else doing this? With the cut hours it is a bad idea in my opinion.


 My old CTL requisitioned small magnet back timers and we found majority of vehicles could be done via 1min per box in dry. Unfortunately that is just pushing. Doesn’t include zoning, rotating, tossing cardboard, helping guests.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Feb 8, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> My store is now timing team members with a stop watch that is tied to the u-boat in dry grocery to see how fast they are at completing their aisles on truck days. Since I am a PA and push P-Fresh this doesn't apply to me yet, but my team lead said he would see about finding a way to do it. Anyone else doing this? With the cut hours it is a bad idea in my opinion.


just fuck my FEFO up


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 8, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> My store is now timing team members with a stop watch that is tied to the u-boat in dry grocery to see how fast they are at completing their aisles on truck days. Since I am a PA and push P-Fresh this doesn't apply to me yet, but my team lead said he would see about finding a way to do it. Anyone else doing this? With the cut hours it is a bad idea in my opinion.



Depending on what they're going to do with this information, it could be good. If they're trying to gather info on how long it really takes to complete an aisle, including guest service and breaks and all of that, it could be good if the store can use it to justify more hours (eg. Look! Here's how much the hours cut is costing us in time to get shit out!). Or if you've got slacker TMs that will likely show up, too, and could be a way to performance out the slackers. 

I don't have a ton of faith that the info will be used in a useful manner, but that's how I would use it.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 8, 2018)

I think my STL wants to make sure that everyone is performing up to maximum efficiency. A couple of my team members may occasionally slack so it may be to do with that.


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 9, 2018)

I think one of the overnight TLs likes me or something, I have no freaking clue if it's just me and I'm imagining stuff but when I am pushing Market...she asks if I'm okay and seems to want my help alot. She even asked if I was okay yesterday because I seemed quiet when that's just me being me. I tend to be on the quiet side.


----------



## Bethy (Feb 9, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> My store is now timing team members with a stop watch that is tied to the u-boat in dry grocery to see how fast they are at completing their aisles on truck days. Since I am a PA and push P-Fresh this doesn't apply to me yet, but my team lead said he would see about finding a way to do it. Anyone else doing this? With the cut hours it is a bad idea in my opinion.



This is kind of awesome actually!
Never heard of it and can obviously see many issues, but in theory this could be a cool idea and a step in the right direction. We have so many lazy/slow TMs that this could be a way to differentiate between them and the efficient ones (so there would be data to support the better TMs being promoted and then maybe motivate the lazy ones too). Sorry I’m a total data nerd!

However, this definitely needs some refinement unless someone is going to watch video or check over what the really fast TM is doing...if they are busy guestservicing or FIFO-ing, then does it really matter what their speed score is? Isn’t that why the front end got rid of speed stats?

Think I just argued with myself there.  I see both sides obviously, so am interested to see how this turns out.  Keep us posted please!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 9, 2018)

Fdc stops sending an extra 75 cases that I did NOT order. I don’t neeed 8 cases of limes , 3 cases of green peppers , 4 cases of broccoli, 8 cases of head lettuce.  My store gets a fdc truck every day so this is over kill.

The food director who has been at my store twice in the past month wants it fresh. So this extra stuff either gets donated or tossed into the compactor.   No sense to put all this extra crap in the produce cooler for 2 days and bring out to the floor and not be fresh.

Yesterday I literally had a whole tub of produce to donate and still tossed 20 cases into the compactor.

Oh I forgot  to mention no need to send salads when they expire in 3 days. I won’t put them out straight to qmos.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fdc stops sending an extra 75 cases that I did NOT order. I don’t neeed 8 cases of limes , 3 cases of green peppers , 4 cases of broccoli, 8 cases of head lettuce.  My store gets a fdc truck every day so this is over kill.
> 
> The food director who has been at my store twice in the past moth wants it fresh. So this extra stuff either gets donated or tossed into the compactor.   No sense to put all this extra crap in the produce cooler for 2 days and bring out to the floor and not be fresh.
> 
> ...




So we were having the same problem, after a while we stopped getting alot of produce but then we got wayyyy to much dairy and freezer. I kept telling my STL and after a month she listened and then we kept telling our DTL and he wouldnt listen instead would say just to keep pushing it. After a month of this he finally listened and today when he reached out he said that it was a glitch in the system and it should be fixed now. Legit getting so much push but no one wants to listen to us Team Leads lol.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 9, 2018)

Our p fresh team puts the salads in the fridge for team members. They and the salads are very good!


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fdc stops sending an extra 75 cases that I did NOT order. I don’t neeed 8 cases of limes , 3 cases of green peppers , 4 cases of broccoli, 8 cases of head lettuce.  My store gets a fdc truck every day so this is over kill.
> 
> The food director who has been at my store twice in the past moth wants it fresh. So this extra stuff either gets donated or tossed into the compactor.   No sense to put all this extra crap in the produce cooler for 2 days and bring out to the floor and not be fresh.
> 
> ...



jesus christ, I can't even begin to imagine how annoying that is. One of my very first times in Produce FDC sent an over bearing amount of carrots and cabbages, I had no room anywhere for them... the spots on the shelves in our produce cooler were already filled with carrots and cabbages.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> jesus christ, I can't even begin to imagine how annoying that is. One of my very first times in Produce FDC sent an over bearing amount of carrots and cabbages, I had no room anywhere for them... the spots on the shelves in our produce cooler were already filled with carrots and cabbages.


i can always find room in the compactor, shh - i have my own key.


----------



## pinktea (Feb 10, 2018)

Your own key? Ha. Ours is almost ALWAYS unlocked (Isn't that some sort of OSHA violation or something?). The bailer always has keys in it too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2018)

pinktea said:


> Your own key? Ha. Ours is almost ALWAYS unlocked (Isn't that some sort of OSHA violation or something?). The bailer always has keys in it too.


jealous that the bailer always has keys and your compactor is unlocked while.  
Sometimes they put cardboard in between the door  and the lock, so the door to the compactor doesn't lock, lol.


----------



## pinktea (Feb 10, 2018)

I love how they don't care a whit about leaving the compactor and bailer unlocked, but lock up the storage room and electronics stock room. We don't care if you get hurt, but we do care if you steal!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 10, 2018)

pinktea said:


> Ours is almost ALWAYS unlocked (Isn't that some sort of OSHA violation or something?).



Yes. 

Our balers don't usually have keys in them, but the newer one will often be unlocked so it can be used. The compactor is usually locked, though, these days.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 11, 2018)

Malkiacera said:


> My old CTL requisitioned small magnet back timers and we found majority of vehicles could be done via 1min per box in dry. Unfortunately that is just pushing. Doesn’t include zoning, rotating, tossing cardboard, helping guests.



THIS THIS THIS.......  Leadership is like oh its only X ammount of pieces shouldnt take long to push....completely missing the point that AFTER its pushed the aisle needs to be zoned, research needs to be shot, backstock needs to be done, and the cardboard/uboat put away


----------



## signingminion (Feb 11, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> i can always find room in the compactor, shh - i have my own key.


Meh,  my food pantry can be at the store in twenty minutes with an empty box truck.  Best fight I've ever won was getting them back in the donation list.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 11, 2018)

Good for you, Minion


----------



## No I in Team (Feb 11, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> THIS THIS THIS.......  Leadership is like oh its only X ammount of pieces shouldnt take long to push....completely missing the point that AFTER its pushed the aisle needs to be zoned, research needs to be shot, backstock needs to be done, and the cardboard/uboat put away



That's the problem with Spot. No legitimate time studies have been done in decades. However, job creep and new team members roles are an answer to fixing a broken system.


----------



## Malkiacera (Feb 14, 2018)

Well my store has finally decided to rollback on Market E2E. We’ve located everything except bakery and produce, no longer hiring for market. Flow team will take back dry and what little remains of the market team will focus on FDC. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 14, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> They should find a better way to do that. Honestly I cant think of anything but I dont doubt some of the bright people in HR could. Once they do that then Target can get food right.



It's actually fairly easy to get the time to help guests based on time of day and volume of the store. At my store Peak times on the weekend assume 0.25 of every hour is guest interaction. 8am-11am weekdays you can cut that down to 0.083 of every hour. Research is heavily dependent on how good the zone is and how accurate you want the research count to be. We have some really crappy people who zone, haven't even heard the term deep zone, and have been seen talking more than zoning. I have no clue how they got hired as when we let much better seasonal people go.


----------



## No I in Team (Feb 15, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> It's actually fairly easy to get the time to help guests based on time of day and volume of the store. At my store Peak times on the weekend assume 0.25 of every hour is guest interaction. 8am-11am weekdays you can cut that down to 0.083 of every hour. Research is heavily dependent on how good the zone is and how accurate you want the research count to be. We have some really crappy people who zone, haven't even heard the term deep zone, and have been seen talking more than zoning. I have no clue how they got hired as when we let much better seasonal people go.




This is where a legitimate time study is needed. 

You would first need a time study of how things are currently done. Then two other controlled studies to see the differences.

In other words a well stocked and zoned market along with a "legitimately" trained team member vs. an ill stocked, unzoned market area with a typical and/or new team member. Then you could conduct a series of time studies within the normal operational day to day activities with the two scenarios.

Then you could compare them to see what, if any differences exists. At that point, you would see the dollar cost benefits to implement change or not.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 15, 2018)

Its funny how Target rolled out this E2E and said it was gonna do great and other stores really benefited off this and a year later they're like it didnt work so do what feels best for your store. I always wonder what kinda stores they test these things in.


----------



## redcounts (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm so frustrated. My TL told me not to take out my produce pallets onto the sales floor, instead i have to go back and fourth and load up a flat with the produce.  I find that when I have the pallet on the sales floor I get everything done more efficiently rather than going ack and fourth loading up a flat.

Not only that our food truck arrives at unpredictable times Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays.

I am usually scheduled till 1:30 somedays till 2. BUT if the truck arrives around 12 noon I'm fucked, and usually I'll have a pallet or 2 left for the next morning.

Any advice anyone? 

My review is gonna be terrible this year. ;(


----------



## redcounts (Feb 15, 2018)

Also anyone have any advice getting to cleaning routines ? I find it increasingly hard especially with the hour cuts! I usually need the constant time to constantly stock the pfresh area.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 15, 2018)

Good question. In addition to cleaning, the hour cuts have made it difficult to find time to do short dating.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 15, 2018)

redcounts said:


> My TL told me not to take out my produce pallets onto the sales floor,



Just a guess, but this is probably a result of guest surveys or complaints. If my town's FB page is any indication, people HAAAATE to see pallets and TMs pushing freight. Flats may be less efficient, but they take up less space and guests don't seem to have the same reaction to them.

Tradeoffs.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 17, 2018)

No I in Team said:


> This is where a legitimate time study is needed.
> 
> You would first need a time study of how things are currently done. Then two other controlled studies to see the differences.
> 
> ...



Timing it, following up, and comparing team members is what I do. It's easy for a team member to hide poor performance in 4th quarter. It's much harder in February. The ASANTS is where any time study falls apart and why I'm sure they use averages. Where they really need to do a time study is in POG. The average times kills at least the cosmetic sets and hosery sets.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 20, 2018)

redcounts said:


> I'm so frustrated. My TL told me not to take out my produce pallets onto the sales floor, instead i have to go back and fourth and load up a flat with the produce.  I find that when I have the pallet on the sales floor I get everything done more efficiently rather than going ack and fourth loading up a flat.
> 
> Not only that our food truck arrives at unpredictable times Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays.
> 
> ...




I would say first use a Uboat instead of Flats, when using the Uboat only grab what you need. I get the pallet issue and they can get in the way but Uboats are so much better and easier. I can break down one pallet onto two Uboats basically.

Also if you go onto workbench and look to the left side there is a link called FDC schedules or something like that. Its right where it says Mytime and MyTime Self Services etc. From there you can see closer to what time your truck will arrive and the size of it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> I can break down one pallet onto two Uboats basically.


how small are your produce pallets ?? 2 boats per pallet, i wish.

I get 2 uboats for everything above the fresh meat.
the berry / cuttie / grape pallet is 3 boats.
the large produce pallet  salads / apples / lettuce / romaine / juices is 4 uboats.
So in total i get about 9 uboats of produce just for myself to do every single day of the week.
i rush and then rush again to do about 20 minutes per uboat fast and then faster.
3 hours later i'm done with produce.
then on to fresh meat for an hour.

to look up the truck in workbench go to process top left arrow down on FOOD.
then on far right near bottom look for "UTA Schedule" click on that
then look for your FDC area, by now you should know your FDC area where the truck is coming from
then under that there should be a date for the current day (will be tomorrows delivery) click on that and open the spreadsheet Excel  i believe.
then search for your store number and it will list the time and amounts for Dry, FRESH, Produce, Freezer.

oh, did anyones else food team get cut to 1 person to push 2 1/2 pallets of dairy, wtf there is no "i" in team.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> oh, did anyones else food team get cut to 1 person to push 2 1/2 pallets of dairy, wtf there is no I in team.


We've had 2 people, but they are both short shifts of 5:30AM-10:30AM.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 20, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> We've had 2 people, but they are both short shifts of 5:30AM-10:30AM.





qmosqueen said:


> oh, did anyones else food team get cut to 1 person to push 2 1/2 pallets of dairy, wtf there is no "i" in team.



For our C&S push it is usually about....1200 pieces for 3 trucks for the week....We get....28 hours total for that, which includes the backstock of it.
For our Dry market push we have Opener 6-230 two people for 4 hours in the morning and then a 4 hour closer shift starting at 230.  This is usually about 1200 or so pieces as well I would say between the 3 days


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 20, 2018)

3 trucks tomorrow night with only 3 people scheduled. Kill me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> 3 trucks tomorrow night with only 3 people scheduled. Kill me.


make sure you all ... get all of your breaks !!


----------



## Reitsune (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello there!  I’m a new member here and had a couple questions on how other E2E Targets are being run.

First: Is your market team being held responsible for paper? Our team is having to juggle our endless market tasks as well as pull, stock, research, clearance and zone paper goods. Flow team is assisting with stocking from truck though it’s still a daunting task. Our manager is saying it’s our responsibility due to location and old paperwork (prior to becoming E2E).

Two: After QMOSing with a Zebra are you scanning your cold/frozen donations with a PDT to track it (just as receiving does for dry)? Our receiver recently made barcodes that we scan our perishables into a “bin” though, really, it’s the same 3-tiers as usual.  I’ve been in P-fresh for over 2 years and I was never taught this... It isn’t difficult by any means, however, it’s one more additional task that drains our time. Especially if our opener didn’t have a chance to complete the process.

That’s all for now. Thanks so much for your time, I really appreciate it!


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2018)

Reitsune said:


> Hello there!  I’m a new member here and had a couple questions on how other E2E Targets are being run.
> 
> First: Is your market team being held responsible for paper? Our team is having to juggle our endless market tasks as well as pull, stock, research, clearance and zone paper goods. Flow team is assisting with stocking from truck though it’s still a daunting task. Our manager is saying it’s our responsibility due to location and old paperwork (prior to becoming E2E).
> 
> ...


We don’t do paper at all

After I qmos aka toss on the mydevice that is it. 
it goes into a empty banana  box which goes on a tub with a donate tag on it


I don’t want to suggest this but sometimes you have to take short cuts to get finished. If management doesn’t give you enough team members to do your job proper then do what ever you have to, to get finished by the time you go home.
When inventory pops up and you are short x number of thousands of dollars just say remember that time the fdc shorted us bananas or strawberries.
Or use remember last year when we lost power and had to toss everything.


----------



## Reitsune (Feb 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> We don’t do paper at all
> 
> After I qmos aka toss on the mydevice that is it.
> it goes into a empty banana  box which goes on a tub with a donate tag on it
> ...


Thanks so much for your response! 

Sadly, the thing I’ve noticed getting short-cut most is our cleaning tasks. I normally do the majority (yay team) but it’s getting difficult. Especially as I’m being assigned dry stocking occasionally and 3 days off. I try telling my TL’s and it seems to fall on deaf ears... Particularly the highest in charge of market. He has no clue of the time necessary to complete opening routines. Then says we have to zone all paper every morning after pulling auto-fills. Oh, and be up and ready by 9! Haha... ha... They wonder why our entire team is frustrated. Maybe they will listen to me when Steritech rolls around. *sigh*

Anyway, thanks for listening to my grumbling. It’s nice to get insight from another store. :3


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 20, 2018)

Your STL puts Paper on your guy's plate?

Wow... if my grocery and frozen dairy department had to do Paper as well, we'd be fucked. Glad we don't have to.


----------



## Reitsune (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, that sums up our situation pretty well... We’re fighting a losing battle and no one seems to care. To try to alleviate the burden (somewhat) they’ve started staggering the FDC/Dry trucks so they don’t hit the same day. It helps a little but it’s still a gargantuan task.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 20, 2018)

Reitsune said:


> Is your market team being held responsible for paper?


No, it's hardlines. At both the E2E stores I've been at it's been flow pushing with Hardlines doing the research.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 22, 2018)

Reitsune said:


> Hello there!  I’m a new member here and had a couple questions on how other E2E Targets are being run.
> 
> First: Is your market team being held responsible for paper? Our team is having to juggle our endless market tasks as well as pull, stock, research, clearance and zone paper goods. Flow team is assisting with stocking from truck though it’s still a daunting task. Our manager is saying it’s our responsibility due to location and old paperwork (prior to becoming E2E).
> 
> ...




So like its up to stores I guess but at my current store my team does not touch paper but in my old store we would zone it. Zoning the paper aisle is only half an aisle tho. You should call them out on that. As for donations we just QMOS and donate because it is out of the system. As far as I know they weigh the food at the donation site to track how much we donate. I know there is a donation function but three of the team leads I know dont use that function


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 22, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> how small are your produce pallets ?? 2 boats per pallet, i wish.
> 
> I get 2 uboats for everything above the fresh meat.
> the berry / cuttie / grape pallet is 3 boats.
> ...



We push our juices at the end all together for rotation purposes. But we take in two pallets and five trucks a week and it breaks down onto two uboats. We keep our orders very light so that we can keep stuff fresh. We found a good medium finally. Sometimes it takes us 3 uboats a pallet but not always. And we only pull off what we need. Since we challenge racks before we push our pallets we know what it backstock so we dont take everything out. Keeps good rotation, less work, and its much faster over breaking it all down


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 22, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> We've had 2 people, but they are both short shifts of 5:30AM-10:30AM.


do you guys still get it one though? like how many pallets do they get done


----------



## HRZone (Feb 22, 2018)

Market hours are coming back this month thankfully


----------



## Grocery George (Feb 22, 2018)

Any End to End Super Ts out there ?  Do you work all the candy including the candy from the Fdc trucks?


----------



## Grocery George (Feb 22, 2018)

We have separate teams do Market and one does Fdc dairy meat and frozen we get candy from the Dc and the Fdc


----------



## Malkiacera (Feb 22, 2018)

Reitsune said:


> After QMOSing with a Zebra are you scanning your cold/frozen donations with a PDT to track it (just as receiving does for dry)? Our receiver recently made barcodes that we scan our perishables into a “bin” though, really, it’s the same 3-tiers as usual.  I’ve been in P-fresh for over 2 years and I was never taught this... It isn’t difficult by any means, however, it’s one more additional task that drains our time. Especially if our opener didn’t have a chance to complete the process.



I don’t think it’s entirely necessary to track items that are qmos solely becuase there is no barcode printed (specifically produce items) 

Best practice for items done under defectives where the barcodes are printed is to scan them into the donation bin and for tracking once they are taken.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2018)

anyone get this in ??
Cooks Corned Beef Brisket.   bottom picture





I guess its for St. Paddys Day.

I had to weigh all of these on my scale.

also

started to get the spiral hams in again for Easter and had to re-weigh them since they come in at 1.99 / lb and are currently selling at 1.39/lb

so please be warned to warm up your scales ....


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 22, 2018)

@groceryteamlead we honestly only get it done when one specific TM is scheduled during that shift no matter who gets subbed in. I know everyone is supposed to be replaceable, but we have a couple TMs that are beasts when it comes down to getting through work. Solid speed, very little followup required. Ones like that are the ones that $15 an hour is designed to keep around.


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 22, 2018)

Reitsune said:


> Hello there!  I’m a new member here and had a couple questions on how other E2E Targets are being run.
> 
> First: Is your market team being held responsible for paper? Our team is having to juggle our endless market tasks as well as pull, stock, research, clearance and zone paper goods. Flow team is assisting with stocking from truck though it’s still a daunting task. Our manager is saying it’s our responsibility due to location and old paperwork (prior to becoming E2E).
> 
> ...



Paper is an on-off thing with us: it is said to be part of Market then later to say it isn’t but then reinstated again. For the moment it is part of Market at my store but we are only responsible for zoning and research of it. We do not push or backstock it.

I’m exclusively dry Market so can’t answer the 2nd question.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 22, 2018)

Market hours are pretty decent this month and are huge the week before Easter.

The week following Easter though it's going to plummet again.


----------



## redcounts (Feb 23, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> @groceryteamlead we honestly only get it done when one specific TM is scheduled during that shift no matter who gets subbed in. I know everyone is supposed to be replaceable, but we have a couple TMs that are beasts when it comes down to getting through work. Solid speed, very little followup required. Ones like that are the ones that $15 an hour is designed to keep around.


Gee in that case i should be fired. some days our truck doesn't come around until i have 2 hrs left of my shift to get 4 pallets done.


----------



## redcounts (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh yeah did i mention 2 hours sometimes an hour and a half to get my produce and meat pallets done by myself plus when i ask for help i'm denied help but when dairy or frozen needs help im sent to help out. which takes away time from my workload


----------



## redcounts (Feb 23, 2018)

I think half the time leadership at my store sets me up for failure on purpose


----------



## samantha6161 (Feb 23, 2018)

What are the cases per hour expectations for team members at various stores. Our sales floor etl told us that we should be doing 50 cases per hour on both rdc and fdc trucks including fifo and backstock, 
When I worked at tops markets it was 35-40 boxes per hour expected including time to fifo, backstock and clean up after yourself. 
I want to know if it's ASANTS and my ETL is just mad that no truck has been finished in 2018 or if it's real new policy. 
The market Sr. TL said he'd be happy with 35 per hour. We are currently averaging about 28.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Feb 23, 2018)

@samantha6161 our expectation is 40 with fifo and cleanup but that doesn't include backstock or guest interactions.


----------



## samantha6161 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> @samantha6161 our expectation is 40 with fifo and cleanup but that doesn't include backstock or guest interactions.




That doesn't seem unreasonable. 50 seems quite high especially when there are a lot of issues that come up, and needy guests.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 24, 2018)

We recently lost a team member and are not replacing her. Since dairy takes me a long time to push, we are now doing a team blitz on truck days. On Friday, however, we got slammed in both dairy and dry and could not finish everything.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 24, 2018)

samantha6161 said:


> What are the cases per hour expectations for team members at various stores. Our sales floor etl told us that we should be doing 50 cases per hour on both rdc and fdc trucks including fifo and backstock,
> When I worked at tops markets it was 35-40 boxes per hour expected including time to fifo, backstock and clean up after yourself.
> I want to know if it's ASANTS and my ETL is just mad that no truck has been finished in 2018 or if it's real new policy.
> The market Sr. TL said he'd be happy with 35 per hour. We are currently averaging about 28.



Today I had to push some leftover dry market push.  From about 8:05 to 10:25 I pushed out around 101 pieces between three uboats, zoned the three aisles, shot research backstocked it, and cleaned up cardboard.  Still 3 more uboats on the line with more than 100 pieces to push but I was only scheduled 4.5 hours and closer is only 4 hours so...not sure wtf they expect us to do.  From 6-8 I did the Check Dates, Research Task List which is always around 50 items in market, Culled, did coupons, filled up some empty vendor milk outs and rest of the bananas in the backroom, and zoned the entire Pfresh and Dairy coolers on the floor and then took my break up until around 8 when I came back on the floor.  And not some half ass zone like 90 percent of people do where it barely looks like you zoned it.


----------



## Dog (Feb 25, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> Today I had to push some leftover dry market push.  From about 8:05 to 10:25 I pushed out around 101 pieces between three uboats, zoned the three aisles, shot research backstocked it, and cleaned up cardboard.  Still 3 more uboats on the line with more than 100 pieces to push but I was only scheduled 4.5 hours and closer is only 4 hours so...not sure wtf they expect us to do.  From 6-8 I did the Check Dates, Research Task List which is always around 50 items in market, Culled, did coupons, filled up some empty vendor milk outs and rest of the bananas in the backroom, and zoned the entire Pfresh and Dairy coolers on the floor and then took my break up until around 8 when I came back on the floor.  And not some half ass zone like 90 percent of people do where it barely looks like you zoned it.


You’re a beast! I wish you were on my market team. Do you have any tips for going faster when pushing dry by any chance? I know ASANTS but it seems like I’m not going very fast and I don’t know where I’m getting held up.


----------



## pfreshdude (Feb 25, 2018)

Dog said:


> You’re a beast! I wish you were on my market team. Do you have any tips for going faster when pushing dry by any chance? I know ASANTS but it seems like I’m not going very fast and I don’t know where I’m getting held up.



Honestly it just depends on what aisles you push....some take longer than others.  Also how many critical lows or outs on your push.  IF you have alot of outs or lows its way easier to just push it in there instead of having to FIFO something that is 90 percent full


----------



## groceryteamlead (Feb 27, 2018)

Dog said:


> You’re a beast! I wish you were on my market team. Do you have any tips for going faster when pushing dry by any chance? I know ASANTS but it seems like I’m not going very fast and I don’t know where I’m getting held up.


 What is ASANTS


----------



## Delaney (Feb 27, 2018)

All Stores Are Not The Same


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Feb 27, 2018)

This is probably beneath anyone who isn't brand new to market, but here are a few speed tips to keep in mind:
1. When possible, move the u-boat, not your feet. If the boat is parked in section 1 and your next dozen cases are in sections 7-11, move the vehicle instead of walking back and forth.
2. Look at the pick label, not the product. Don't spend 30 seconds visually scanning two dozen samey-looking soup varieties to find the location of the box in your hands when you could glance at the label instead.
3. If you have both open stock and case stock on a vehicle, push all of the open stock before the case stock. The case stock will likely leave you with backstock, and this makes sure you have room on the vehicle for it and won't get your backstock and loose push mixed up.
4. Grab a few bin liners at the start and tie them to every other vehicle so you aren't chasing stray bits of plastic wrap all over the floor.
5. If a box says DO NOT CUT CASE, cut it anyway.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2018)

@samantha6161


----------



## samantha6161 (Mar 1, 2018)

I cut a box of carrots the other day and destroyed one of the bags inside. It did not say do not cut. Always cut.


----------



## samantha6161 (Mar 1, 2018)

So for the next 5 shifts I'm market backroom 6am-10am. I don't know how this is going to go. All of our fill for depth manuals are over 1000 eaches.


----------



## NKG (Mar 1, 2018)

@samantha6161 here it is


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 2, 2018)

To reduce time I legit dont even cut. Hug the box sideways and on one side and put it against your chest and then push the other side towards you and you can get your finger in on the side underneath the tape and peel off the tape. Alot quicker. Dont even need a box cutter. Only thing I need it for is like onions and even that sometimes i tear open if I can get my fat fingers in there


----------



## lijepaprinceza (Mar 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if there were any changes to whether or not a PA is an actual position anymore or phasing if out?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2018)

lijepaprinceza said:


> Does anyone know if there were any changes to whether or not a PA is an actual position anymore or phasing if out?


i wanted to reply here even though i do NOT know this answer .
I was told by HR that I am still in the system as PA, thats why i recently had to take the STO020, STO030 and the ST1138 (Food Safety) Training courses  .
But, hmmm my starting salary is only 50 above the minimum, that is the same as the food team member, and the softlines team members. 

So, if i am still a PA or FA (Food Assistant) i guess they demoted the starting salary by 50 cents per hour.


Just waiting for the reviews and merit increase in May to see what actually I get.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 6, 2018)

lijepaprinceza said:


> Does anyone know if there were any changes to whether or not a PA is an actual position anymore or phasing if out?


You could check your org chart and see if it's still on there (although the name was changed to food assistant last year). And the pay and responsibilities are the same as food TMs, so it definitely seems like it's being phased out.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 7, 2018)

PA is still a position technically but it doesn't pay more than other salesfloor positions like it used to.


----------



## Dog (Mar 7, 2018)

yikes today I had a pallet of candy marked “priority pull” and it had a ton of Valentine’s Day candy on it


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2018)

HRZone said:


> PA is still a position technically but it doesn't pay more than other salesfloor positions like it used to.


As I cry with more responsibilities and cleaning let’s not forget cleaning    Scrapping the milk.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2018)

Get ready those pallets of eggs are coming. Yes we are going to get 2 full pallets of eggs this week probably on Friday.    Not sure of the price just yet but lasts Easter     they were 49 cents.


----------



## Dog (Mar 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Get ready those pallets of eggs are coming. Yes we are going to get 2 full pallets of eggs this week probably on Friday.    Not sure of the price just yet but lasts Easter     they were 49 cents.


can't wait to have to clean that one up


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 15, 2018)

So what we did was took our front bunker that had PFresh juices and moved that in line to where produce is by condensing the berries and we bulked out our eggs there. Got rid of two pallets and condensed it to a flat which has all of our eggs and we just been pushing from there. It's great and emptying that endcap for flex space was such a nice idea. Whenever I get over flow like the organic milk or fairlife milk theyre sending I just put it there and if I dont have anything to put then I just order more of a certain salad on sale or bulk out strawberries and put them in there. Really nice to have that comfort. Especially when you have small coolers.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 16, 2018)

so what are your guys dry team members routines? I need to find a routine that works for my team. I want them to do their push research zone and backstock. any ideas


----------



## ISDIA (Mar 16, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> so what are your guys dry team members routines? I need to find a routine that works for my team. I want them to do their push research zone and backstock. any ideas


Assign aisles for each truck, switch them up so none of your team are doing the dreaded soup or spaghetti sauce aisles every truck. Keep in contact with them expectation wise and do an aisle or two yourself inbetween vendors etc. Back stock each uboat as they go and set time limits, I have the expectation of 1 hour to work, backstock and zone per each uboat, to start with. I will begin decreasing as time goes on. Make sure that uboat are moving down the aisle, no added steps! DO NOT WORK OFF PALLETS, they are a total time suck. NO CARDBOARD CAGES!, Just more steps. I break down bev and snack pallets as uboats come back as we don't have enough of them for unload. I also print the grid and assign each team member to a specific task if I have a day off..lesson learned this week when I didn't have time to do so! Still cleaning up bev pallets!


----------



## skrepo1977 (Mar 17, 2018)

ISDIA said:


> Assign aisles for each truck, switch them up so none of your team are doing the dreaded soup or spaghetti sauce aisles every truck. Keep in contact with them expectation wise and do an aisle or two yourself inbetween vendors etc. Back stock each uboat as they go and set time limits, I have the expectation of 1 hour to work, backstock and zone per each uboat, to start with. I will begin decreasing as time goes on. Make sure that uboat are moving down the aisle, no added steps! DO NOT WORK OFF PALLETS, they are a total time suck. NO CARDBOARD CAGES!, Just more steps. I break down bev and snack pallets as uboats come back as we don't have enough of them for unload. I also print the grid and assign each team member to a specific task if I have a day off..lesson learned this week when I didn't have time to do so! Still cleaning up bev pallets!



What time do you guys start dry push and how many team members do you have pushing uboats and pallets other than the team member pulling, pushing, and backstocking autofills?


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 17, 2018)

ISDIA said:


> Assign aisles for each truck, switch them up so none of your team are doing the dreaded soup or spaghetti sauce aisles every truck.


TMs should do the same aisles every shift to be the experts. Someone will enjoy doing soup/pasta everyday...or maybe split up those aisles depending on your layout. Worst thing you can do is not have your key TMs assigned to specific aisles. It’s onown that you’re going to have a few TMs that flex around to fill in the gaps from other TMs’ days off and vacation and such, but most of your TMs should always work the same aisles every shift.



ISDIA said:


> I break down bev and snack pallets as uboats come back as we don't have enough of them for unload.


Order more Uboats.  It’ll take time for them to come in and it’ll be a monetary investment, but it’ll save your team from touching freight multiple times. Use extra flats if you have them for now.  



ISDIA said:


> I also print the grid and assign each team member to a specific task if I have a day off..lesson learned this week when I didn't have time to do so! Still cleaning up bev pallets!


Consider using shift labels when the schedule is written. It saves a lot of time the day of and you’re already seeing gaps in coverage two weeks in advance. If most of your team is on a set, then you can key shift labels as part of their set.

Overall sounds like you’ve got a pretty good process.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone else have a burning hatred for TetraPak cartons?

seems like a good idea in theory...the liquid goes into the carton at about 300 degrees to sterilize it but of course that immediately goes to shit when it's punctured by a box cutter or a pointy piece of splintered pallet. I think TetraPaks make up about 90% of the gory HAZMAT spills I've encountered during my 15 years of retail. I'm talking strains of turbo-bacteria that hiss and growl at you while you're dousing them with disinfectant...especially beef and chicken broth *continued retching*


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hit 'em with degreaser, full-spray.
Should make 'em pause long enough for you to upgrade weaponry.


----------



## Dog (Mar 18, 2018)

ISDIA said:


> Assign aisles for each truck, switch them up so none of your team are doing the dreaded soup or spaghetti sauce aisles every truck. Keep in contact with them expectation wise and do an aisle or two yourself inbetween vendors etc. Back stock each uboat as they go and set time limits, I have the expectation of 1 hour to work, backstock and zone per each uboat, to start with. I will begin decreasing as time goes on. Make sure that uboat are moving down the aisle, no added steps! DO NOT WORK OFF PALLETS, they are a total time suck. NO CARDBOARD CAGES!, Just more steps. I break down bev and snack pallets as uboats come back as we don't have enough of them for unload. I also print the grid and assign each team member to a specific task if I have a day off..lesson learned this week when I didn't have time to do so! Still cleaning up bev pallets!


I agree that the cages are a waste of time but where do you suggest they put the cardboard? Back on the uboat? Cart? In a bigger or repack box?


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dog said:


> I agree that the cages are a waste of time but where do you suggest they put the cardboard?



Break down the box and put it into the handle of the U Boat. Then transfer it to a cage or the bailer when they take the U Boat back. If the bailer is closer always have them police their own trash. Touch it once saves time. When the bailer is empty there is no excuse not to put broken down boxes into the bailer. It's the TMs that go all the way back to the bailer only to put their cardboard in a trash cage that I think have a screw loose.


----------



## Dog (Mar 19, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> Break down the box and put it into the handle of the U Boat. Then transfer it to a cage or the bailer when they take the U Boat back. If the bailer is closer always have them police their own trash. Touch it once saves time. When the bailer is empty there is no excuse not to put broken down boxes into the bailer. It's the TMs that go all the way back to the bailer only to put their cardboard in a trash cage that I think have a screw loose.


Nah I agree. Some of our consumables TMs are notorious for leaving all their cardboard in carts right next to the empty baler


----------



## glo (Mar 19, 2018)

We always loop past the baler, toss the trash and cardboard, then swing back around to market. Doesn’t take long.


----------



## Dog (Mar 19, 2018)

glo said:


> We always loop past the baler, toss the trash and cardboard, then swing back around to market. Doesn’t take long.


Our baler is downstairs in the basement so I can understand people not wanting to go all the way down and then back up and across the store but still I wish they didn’t leave their cardboard all over the place


----------



## Malkiacera (Mar 19, 2018)

We set up two cages on both ends and once their U boat is done they toss it into the cage and move onto the next aisle. Saves them from meandering to and from the baler.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 19, 2018)

The problem was we’re having is the push is getting done and the zone but backstock we fall back on. The team can’t get to it. And we’re getting too much push for what we are scheduled as per RTW. Like 10 hours over each day. They’re  efficent and working but we still can’t get to it. And backstock piles up then  and research can’t get done properly


----------



## Dog (Mar 19, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> The problem was we’re having is the push is getting done and the zone but backstock we fall back on. The team can’t get to it. And we’re getting too much push for what we are scheduled as per RTW. Like 10 hours over each day. They’re  efficent and working but we still can’t get to it. And backstock piles up then  and research can’t get done properly


my consumables TL will sometimes add hours for the week and have someone who is sales floor trained work on backstock that has piled up. Not sure if that’s an option for you as hours are tight already, but I definitely understand your frustration - I worked on just our dry backstock for an hour+ today


----------



## glo (Mar 20, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> The problem was we’re having is the push is getting done and the zone but backstock we fall back on. The team can’t get to it. And we’re getting too much push for what we are scheduled as per RTW. Like 10 hours over each day. They’re  efficent and working but we still can’t get to it. And backstock piles up then  and research can’t get done properly


Pull->Push->Backstock. 
If you fall behind on push, it's much easier to get help from areas for push. Once backstock starts accumulating, you just can't catch up. I'm having the same problem, but we're slowly getting our U-Boats back by not allowing any more to sit with backstock.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Mar 20, 2018)

@glo if backstock starts to get behind then start writing how long it's been on the tubs. There is a good chance backstock more than 2 days old is already push again and it should actually be challenged out instead.


----------



## Dog (Mar 20, 2018)

glo said:


> Pull->Push->Backstock.
> If you fall behind on push, it's much easier to get help from areas for push. Once backstock starts accumulating, you just can't catch up. I'm having the same problem, but we're slowly getting our U-Boats back by not allowing any more to sit with backstock.


Absolutely. It’s not so bad just doing it one or two uboats at a time - it’s once it’s all been piling up that it becomes unmanageable and creates a space and count issue.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2018)

Dog said:


> Absolutely. It’s not so bad just doing it one or two uboats at a time - it’s once it’s all been piling up that it becomes unmanageable and creates a space and count issue.


it piles up cause only 2 TMs scheduled to push all Dry, Dairy and Freezer. WTF we need at least 6 to 8 TMs to push all of this.


----------



## Dog (Mar 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> it piles up cause only 2 TMs scheduled to push all Dry, Dairy and Freezer. WTF we need at least 6 to 8 TMs to push all of this.


Ughhh yeah I have no idea. I’m in a small low volume target and we still have 3 PAs and at least 4-5 market tms working on push


----------



## glo (Mar 20, 2018)

Dog said:


> Ughhh yeah I have no idea. I’m in a small low volume target and we still have 3 PAs and at least 4-5 market tms working on push


...........................................................................................
the fuck???

How large are your trucks?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2018)

Dog said:


> Ughhh yeah I have no idea. I’m in a small low volume target and we still have 3 PAs and at least 4-5 market tms working on push


That’s my dream number of Tms. I’m in a A+ volume store did 64.6 million last year.
My dairy is about 350 pieces, produce 150 pieces every day.  Freezer is about 370 three days a week.  As for dry not sure but autos are about 8 or 9 filled tubs and Uboats.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 21, 2018)

SO Like we use to do push and backstock. But then the floor wouldn’t be ready in time and there would be holes everywhere


----------



## glo (Mar 25, 2018)

Keep your uboat close, push as fast as you can. The whole model is based around efficiency so if you’re not at 100%, things fall behind. Push->zone->research->backstock.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 25, 2018)

If one more guests ask me where are my 99 cent eggs are I’m gonna screen.  We received 270 today and they were gone by 1 pm. All my eggs are gone except the organic and brown eggs.   I’m sure I could have sold 600 of the 18 count eggs today. 

Fdc I sure hope you send us more eggs we normally have 3 full pallets of eggs by now. That should be 2160 of the 18 count.


----------



## tmic56 (Mar 26, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Thank you! Can I do the same with the rolling green racks? My store is behind on going onto the grocery operating model


What's your process with checklane candy?


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 26, 2018)

I have 6 pallets of eggs. 6 Pallets, like what....


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 26, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> I have 6 pallets of eggs. 6 Pallets, like what....


We have zero eggs.  Send some my way. I’m only getting 530 of the 18 count Tuesday that will last about 8 hours.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Mar 26, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> We have zero eggs.  Send some my way. I’m only getting 530 of the 18 count Tuesday that will last about 8 hours.


I mean I don’t doubt for a second I won’t sell them all but like it would’ve been nice if they sent a pallet a day instead of all 6 at once


----------



## samantha6161 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't think the FDC knows what it is doing. The last truck I worked had literally hams about 4 rows of hams on top of egg boxes. The eggs were destroyed.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 27, 2018)

samantha6161 said:


> I don't think the FDC knows what it is doing. The last truck I worked had literally hams about 4 rows of hams on top of egg boxes. The eggs were destroyed.


I'm crying, and I'm not even grocery.


----------



## glo (Mar 27, 2018)

samantha6161 said:


> I don't think the FDC knows what it is doing. The last truck I worked had literally hams about 4 rows of hams on top of egg boxes. The eggs were destroyed.


It's like the Yoplait yogurts under the hundreds of pounds of juices we get. lmao


----------



## samantha6161 (Mar 27, 2018)

glo said:


> It's like the Yoplait yogurts under the hundreds of pounds of juices we get. lmao


I don't miss that. That last truck also happened on my last day at Target. I can tell you I came from a grocery store, Tops Friendly Markets to Target and the way we do market is so different and not better. The DC screwing crap up thing is universal since like all grocery products come from either C&S or U.S. Foods. 
I worked in a U.S. foods disto once literally for a day on a temp assignment through PeopleReady. About 90% of us were temps and did not care.


----------



## fullmetaldio (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a question  does anyone know how I can order the white milk / frozen shelfs. My current shelfs are so banged up and I can't seem to find them on sap or maybe I'm not searching for them in the right way. Anyone have this same issue?


----------



## Signing66 (Apr 3, 2018)

fullmetaldio said:


> I have a question  does anyone know how I can order the white milk / frozen shelfs. My current shelfs are so banged up and I can't seem to find them on sap or maybe I'm not searching for them in the right way. Anyone have this same issue?



To order the shelves for my cooler/ freezers I had to mysupport it. They put me in contact with the manufacturer of my coolers and I had to email them a picture of the data plate inside the cooler. From there I told them how many I needed and they shipped them to me in less than a month.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 5, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> it piles up cause only 2 TMs scheduled to push all Dry, Dairy and Freezer. WTF we need at least 6 to 8 TMs to push all of this.


Ive just accepted target is totally clueless about grocery scheduling for what they want done.  Or at the very least clueless about running it in stores with lower volume.  Our trucks are rediculous these days.  Wednesday we had almost 600 pieces of dry market push...600!!!!!!


----------



## groceryteamlead (Apr 6, 2018)

Our trucks have been huge too but our sales have been increasing. Apparently Target just released a new formula for calculating market hours and according to it I was suppose to be getting atleast 50 more hours than what the regular system said. So there is still hope


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 7, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> Our trucks have been huge too but our sales have been increasing. Apparently Target just released a new formula for calculating market hours and according to it I was suppose to be getting atleast 50 more hours than what the regular system said. So there is still hope


Do you know what this new math is in figuring out market hours. ??


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 7, 2018)

And does it include all the grocery type areas, or just dry grocery?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2018)

Deli Ninja said:


> And does it include all the grocery type areas, or just dry grocery?


@qmosqueen, does that question include deli or meat areas or pfresh?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 7, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @qmosqueen, does that question include deli or meat areas or pfresh?


I was asking for dry and pfresh.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Apr 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Do you know what this new math is in figuring out market hours. ??





Deli Ninja said:


> And does it include all the grocery type areas, or just dry grocery?





Hardlinesmaster said:


> @qmosqueen, does that question include deli or meat areas or pfresh?



In all honesty all I was told was that our DTL's received new formulas to calculate food hours for both Dry and PFresh, I just dont know what its based off of and like will it take truck sizes or sales forecasts or pallets into account. Honestly if Target could get it's hours right it can do great in food. If we spent less money on signing like new headers and 7X11 and just poured that into payroll that would be fantastic lol


----------



## groceryteamlead (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone know about this new audit process. What is it and where can I find info. Can anyone give me a brief description of it.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 10, 2018)

glo said:


> Keep your uboat close, push as fast as you can. The whole model is based around efficiency so if you’re not at 100%, things fall behind. Push->zone->research->backstock.


 Then we won't FIFO and our guests will find outdate food and call the inspector. This model was to favor corporate and save $$$ for the rich!


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 10, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> Ive just accepted target is totally clueless about grocery scheduling for what they want done.  Or at the very least clueless about running it in stores with lower volume.  Our trucks are rediculous these days.  Wednesday we had almost 600 pieces of dry market push...600!!!!!!


Target is clueless about grocery period. Their food prices are too high and that's why we QMOS so much. TPC is total BS as those in charge don't want to go below a threshold or else they will "lose" $$. Even if it comes to making $0.02 on an item is better than it going into the compactor. They just expect too much profit on food. I just don't get it. There is hardly any good sales going on at Target to stay competitive.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 10, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> In all honesty all I was told was that our DTL's received new formulas to calculate food hours for both Dry and PFresh, I just dont know what its based off of and like will it take truck sizes or sales forecasts or pallets into account. Honestly if Target could get it's hours right it can do great in food. If we spent less money on signing like new headers and 7X11 and just poured that into payroll that would be fantastic lol


And those annoying chalkboard signs in pfresh that get knocked down so easily.


----------



## glo (Apr 10, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Then we won't FIFO and our guests will find outdate food and call the inspector. This model was to favor corporate and save $$$ for the rich!


 You’re fifoing dry? If you want to reach 35 cases an hour you’re not going to if you’re doing that. Dry FIFO should be achieved through SDA and freshness Fridays.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 10, 2018)

We FIFO it but not in detail. We FIFO Fresh from the UBOATS but if you focus on speed then you will leave out FIFO completely even from Fresh. You're basically going to get into the bad habit of not FIFO ing anything at all. FIFO ing doesnt take that long anyway if you do it always and anyway you shouldn't even bother to break a case open just to restock two or three cereals or anything in dry. And SDA is a waste of time that you're better off to manually check stuff when you're stocking zoning etc. Most of the time there is nothing expiring until next year in SDA so whoever enters it is a moron. And Freshness Fridays help but how about training people right and giving them hours to get the job done the right way and leader leading by example and stressing out FIFO is important in dry as well. And if you work food and actually care about it being a serious issue if you sell outdated product to anyone then you would care about quality over quantity.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2018)

glo said:


> freshness Fridays.



ha, that is not part of the new pilot  modernization program.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anyone else's PAs actually try to act like a leader?

All of my PAs are ass. I almost feel bad for not trying to get into a PA position. I have a PA that barks orders and is still in highschool and is a great guy, horrible leader, I have a PA taking over my TL's maternity leave that I'm telling _him_ what to do, but still a really cool guy, and the other PA is soft spoken and quiet, but an overall great guy.

I see all of these leadership roles in my store and keep thinking "Wow, if I were in that role, I'm pretty sure I'd shine as a leader." and sort of regret not trying to take some form of initiative to do it. The only problem is, I don't know how much longer I'm going to be at Target. I really don't 100% _mind_ working here, but there's just "those days" where I wish I was doing something else other than what I already do. 

I'm moving out of this town this summer with almost 100% certainty and I could transfer, there's a remodeled Super Target in the city, but I would never transfer unless it was into a PA or leadership position.


----------



## jenna (Apr 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> ha, that is not part of the new pilot  modernization program.


My store is ahead of the game on that one.  Can’t remember the last time we did Freshness Friday. 

:high five:


----------



## Malkiacera (Apr 13, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> Does anyone else's PAs actually try to act like a leader?



I do! We have one soft spoken PA and our other one has some time management inconsistencies. I’m the only other person besides our TL that unloads and runs the truck, team, salespalnners, and stays in touch with our vendors. Never gets boring, but also can be very stressfull moreso if you end up stuck in this position like I am atm due to no available TL positions open in our district. 

Not sure exactly where the position stands with ‘modernization’ considering it technically has been eliminated but it’s kinda difficult to inspire Tm’s to do the core roles that a PA does.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 13, 2018)

I do! I have to otherwise the team will fall apart except it sucks to not have the leaders recognize it and the zero compensation for being like a TL.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 13, 2018)

My PAs are the ones who pretend to just be a normal worker with higher pay lol.

I might think real hard about my future at Target tonight, there is a PA position opening up in my store for our Meat Department and I don't care that I've never worked meat or that two other guys there want to be a PA there for the money, I want that position, but only if I decide to try and commit to stay at Target.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 13, 2018)

Yea some just get it for the money but then they perform like shit and their attendance was terrible before the promotion so it baffles me how were they even able to move up. I do it because I enjoy being a PA and I started out as a regular market member but my TL at the time saw that I had already been doing EVERYTHING that a PA does except ordering. So I was offered the promotion and took it. However, I don't allow them to take advantage of me to deal with vendors and liquor orders and signing off on that stuff. Hell no! Beyond my pay grade.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey anybody hear anything regarding pfresh quarterly inventory for the stores that no longer have an overnite crew? We used to come in 9pm to 4am but now nobody is gonna be in the building before 3:30am. Are we then doing it like 6pm to 12pm? What is going on?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2018)

my quarterly inventory is monday April 23, 2018.... I am scheduled 5 PM to 1:30 AM, the LOD is staying until we are finished.  really cannot count backroom till 8 PM then sales floor cannot start till 10 PM, the my device will not allow me to count anytime sooner.  I can precount the back room and get things organized to make it quicker.  I can do all the back room by myself in about 1 hr 30 minutes, from 8 PM to 9:30 Pm take my lunch from 9:30 to 10 PM. then me and the closing PA count sales floor from 10 PM to 11 PM, when the closer goes home.  Then i continue to count from 11 to 12:30 PM finish up then go to the computer for the audits.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

I think my store is having the next one around the first week of June. This will be interesting. I will be so glad we won't do it overnite anymore. I just got tired of it over and over when the other PA never wants to do it. Thanks!


----------



## glo (Apr 15, 2018)

Ours is on the 23rd too. We do 2x people for a full 8. Push as much as possible until 6 or so, start precounting and organizing the back, count the back, help on the floor till 10 then count the floor.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

glo said:


> Ours is on the 23rd too. We do 2x people for a full 8. Push as much as possible until 6 or so, start precounting and organizing the back, count the back, help on the floor till 10 then count the floor.


Much appreciated. Thanks for the input. I just need some info to have in mind in case these leaders have no clue what is going on. Many times they completely forgot about TINV until the last minute. Nobody mentioned about our next one but I know it's always 3 months after.


----------



## glo (Apr 15, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Much appreciated. Thanks for the input. I just need some info to have in mind in case these leaders have no clue what is going on. Many times they completely forgot about TINV until the last minute. Nobody mentioned about our next one but I know it's always 3 months after.


There’s a page with all the dates for your store I think. If I remember, I’ll look tomorrow.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 22, 2018)

This thread used to always be on the front page..now buried...I think all of us working in Market are about done with this lol

I feel like the market process is constantly underallocated hours since End to End began.  The truck processes eats up so much payroll its rediculous.  That along with the massive autofills we have almost every morning in dry market and sometimes Dairy.  Im pretty fast with pulling and it legitimately takes me over 2 hours just to PULL the product.

I feel like all I do most of the time is either...Deal with Uboats

IDK what size of trucks you guys have but this past week we probably had about 1400 pieces of Dry Market and 1300 or so of C&S this week.  6 total trucks altogether between dry and C&S.  How many hours do you think would be needed to JUST do that process of about 2700 pieces of push?


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Regarding autofills (and CAFs), which ones would you say would be bigger, morning autofills, the 1 o'clock autofill or the 3's? Just generally speaking. How about during the weekends? How is it generally? I work in the morning so I only have an idea on for the morning autofills. When they stop cutting hours, then I guess I can check out the afternoon autofills (the 1's).


----------



## glo (Apr 23, 2018)

Autos should be the largest since they’re pulling what’s sold during most store’s peak hours. I don’t know if it’s true for every store, but market doesn’t pull in the 3’s for us.


----------



## NKG (Apr 23, 2018)

Is FIFO really hard to do? I'm wondering why it's not getting done. TMS that don't care? Too much work load? I'm finding stuff from December in my store. The biggest indicator is guests rummaging through the product for fresh items.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2018)

Workload vs payroll.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 23, 2018)

glo said:


> Autos should be the largest since they’re pulling what’s sold during most store’s peak hours. I don’t know if it’s true for every store, but market doesn’t pull in the 3’s for us.



Thank you.

Oh. So there's no fillgroup for market during the 3's?


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 23, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Is FIFO really hard to do? I'm wondering why it's not getting done. TMS that don't care? Too much work load? I'm finding stuff from December in my store. The biggest indicator is guests rummaging through the product for fresh items.


Too many pushers.  I'm basically Mr. QMOS when I set anything that has expiration dates but I am absolutely not pulling everything out of pushers if they don't move in a revision.  Also, the capacity for most items is far too high for the amount of food that Spot actually sells.  Just because you can fill the shelf doesn't mean that you should.  Our market team started following us after resets and cutting the capacity for items (usually by about half) and our market still looks full but trying to check dates isn't nearly as bad.


----------



## glo (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirohime said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Oh. So there's no fillgroup for market during the 3's?


Nope. It should be pulling in the 1s and weekend 5s.

Though if your market team is doing everything by the book, full should be happening constantly throughout the day.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirohime said:


> Regarding autofills (and CAFs), which ones would you say would be bigger, morning autofills, the 1 o'clock autofill or the 3's? Just generally speaking. How about during the weekends? How is it generally? I work in the morning so I only have an idea on for the morning autofills. When they stop cutting hours, then I guess I can check out the afternoon autofills (the 1's).


I can't speak for your store. Generally depends on what sells. You should ask your fellow team members who work those shifts to get an idea.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

glo said:


> Autos should be the largest since they’re pulling what’s sold during most store’s peak hours. I don’t know if it’s true for every store, but market doesn’t pull in the 3’s for us.


We don't do the 3s either


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Is FIFO really hard to do? I'm wondering why it's not getting done. TMS that don't care? Too much work load? I'm finding stuff from December in my store. The biggest indicator is guests rummaging through the product for fresh items.


Team members who stock are wearing blinders. Lol

An excuse the TMs say is "it's not my job to check dates, it's the PA"  WTF? 

Maybe you should take advantage of your slow days and just have the market team check dates in the aisles. Or when you do the Check Dates kind of spot check the rest of the items for dates.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Too many pushers.  I'm basically Mr. QMOS when I set anything that has expiration dates but I am absolutely not pulling everything out of pushers if they don't move in a revision.  Also, the capacity for most items is far too high for the amount of food that Spot actually sells.  Just because you can fill the shelf doesn't mean that you should.  Our market team started following us after resets and cutting the capacity for items (usually by about half) and our market still looks full but trying to check dates isn't nearly as bad.


I don't even bother restocking 3 or 4 items that are missing from the shelf when there is plenty left. Just wait for it to sell down to half empty and then restock. If only everyone had this mentality.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Too many pushers.



That can go both ways. Fixtures or team members just focusing on getting merchandise pushed out that they don't even bother to FIFO even easy to FIFO stuff.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 24, 2018)

If Target wants to get serious about the food business, then they should stop with all these FDC cuts. 65% of my order got cut. Way to go! Let's sell air to guests.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 24, 2018)

glo said:


> Nope. It should be pulling in the 1s and weekend 5s.
> 
> Though if your market team is doing everything by the book, full should be happening constantly throughout the day.



I was able to check the 1's today. It's not that big except for snacks. 29 DPCIs (3888). GRC1 is 4 DPCIs, GRC2 and 3 are around 30 DPCIs (around 200-300).



YoNanas said:


> An excuse the TMs say is "it's not my job to check dates, it's the PA"  WTF?



If I or my TL heard that, she would nip it in the bud as quickly as possible. Everyone is expected to check dates when they push or zone. The ON does our push starting recently so we have been checking dates at least once a week on stuff that we know doesn't sell well/fast (it means it has been there for a long while), stuff that expires quickly {like the tortillas, pizza bread, hostess, Quaker bars that are for kids etc) or the stuff that is often checked during Steritech visit (like the Simply Balance and Archer Farms chips and fruit snacks)



YoNanas said:


> I don't even bother restocking 3 or 4 items that are missing from the shelf when there is plenty left. Just wait for it to sell down to half empty and then restock. If only everyone had this mentality.



I teach that to whoever pushes snacks. I don't have a lot of waco space but I have a lot of the shelf space. Snacks sell fast anyway.


----------



## glo (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirohime said:


> I was able to check the 1's today. It's not that big except for snacks. 29 DPCIs (3888). GRC1 is 4 DPCIs, GRC2 and 3 are around 30 DPCIs (around 200-300).


Yeah, if you think about what an autofill/caf is, it's just replenishment for items that have sold since the last batches generated. Autofills get ~10 hrs of peak sales that drop into their batches. The 1's will 9 hours of meh sales. There's other factors that accumulate into what the autofill generates, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2018)

Pogs can drop in autofills.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 26, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> If Target wants to get serious about the food business, then they should stop with all these FDC cuts. 65% of my order got cut. Way to go! Let's sell air to guests.



This happens to us alot with berries when they go on sale...i dont know how many times they have cut me when we really needed them for a sale


----------



## groceryteamlead (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirohime said:


> Regarding autofills (and CAFs), which ones would you say would be bigger, morning autofills, the 1 o'clock autofill or the 3's? Just generally speaking. How about during the weekends? How is it generally? I work in the morning so I only have an idea on for the morning autofills. When they stop cutting hours, then I guess I can check out the afternoon autofills (the 1's).



So at my store the morning autofills are the largest. Most store that I've worked at and my peers say autofills are the largest. This is because it is filling things to depth based off what it believes the floors on hands are. The 1's are not that large because theyre mostly for the things that are out of stock or critically low like two or below for that day, these critically low values can vary too because they are based of system triggers and that takes into account sales. The 5's tend to be larger because on weekends we are busier and its later in the day and so there are more lows and outs to fill. But all in all the autofills are the larger because they are depth to fills and such.


----------



## groceryteamlead (Apr 27, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> This happens to us alot with berries when they go on sale...i dont know how many times they have cut me when we really needed them for a sale


Make sure your on hands are correct. They do that when on hands are off. Often happens with avocados and berries. If you're going to order alot make sure that the count is accurate or low so that they dont cut you.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm in talks to become a PA, but none of my co-workers are happy with that.

Why? Simply, they want others in the spot of a PA that will know our Meat Department but I don't think anyone else is interested to become a PA to be a leader but to simply have the title and pay.

My ETL was talking to me about owning my own process, and I've mentioned that numerous times here where I'd love to be the one owning my own process and working the department and he specifically mentioned a "process" that I thought our Frozen PA did... zone. Apparently, no one zones, and our Frozen PA who I thought took care of that, apparently never does, and he's the one being the most vocal and pessimistic about me becoming a PA.

Frankly, I couldn't care what everyone else thinks, but it's just sort of like... why all of the dislike? I'm gonna push myself for this position, I'll learn Meat if I really have to, no, I have to, but I wouldn't be working there when I get PA is what my ETL says.

The one guy they want in that PA position if it ever opens back up is a guy that just knows meat, but if he gets PA he won't have a team to lead. That's why I want the position, to lead the team, to lead the process, and to get shit done.

I have a few ideas on how to get freight moved onto shelves faster, I believe I know how to set time aside for zoning and audit hunting/outs/research, and getting qmos done every day. I was going to speak to my leaders and ETL-HR and Food on that tomorrow and seeing if I can move forward with their "challenges" and to see if I can challenge myself to do more than just stocking the shelves and involving myself more into the BTS processes.


----------



## glo (Apr 29, 2018)

We don’t even have PAs anymore. I just gave ownership of certain departments within market to my TMs. I’ve talked to my HRBP about the position and he says that it’s not really a thing in the new model.
My TM leaders kind of naturally rose to it and do a great job at leading the process when I cant.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 29, 2018)

glo said:


> We don’t even have PAs anymore. I just gave ownership of certain departments within market to my TMs. I’ve talked to my HRBP about the position and he says that it’s not really a thing in the new model.
> My TM leaders kind of naturally rose to it and do a great job at leading the process when I cant.



yeah we're getting a remodel this summer but that's all I believe, so none of the new modernization plans.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, there is no official position between TM and TL anywhere in my store anymore. I believe we have a few people still who were in those positions and their pay was "grandfathered in" when they were demoted, but those raises have been obliterated by the raise in base pay already. They're now just regular TMs who are often told they're responsible for things without the actual authority or pay that's supposed to come with it.


----------



## NKG (May 1, 2018)

Deli Ninja said:


> Yeah, there is no official position between TM and TL anywhere in my store anymore. I believe we have a few people still who were in those positions and their pay was "grandfathered in" when they were demoted, but those raises have been obliterated by the raise in base pay already. They're now just regular TMs who are often told they're responsible for things without the actual authority or pay that's supposed to come with it.



Or TMs on the bench...treated the same way.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2018)

So romaine lettuce is safe to eat now.  People are still not buying it.  And now they announce today 1 death. 

Oh well I won’t order it dnd hope the fdc doesn’t push it. 

First death reported from E. coli-contaminated romaine lettuce as outbreak spreads - https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/05/02/first-death-reported-from-e-coli-contaminated-romaine-lettuce-as-outbreak-spreads/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.cd744f71bd9c


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 3, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I'm in talks to become a PA, but none of my co-workers are happy with that.
> 
> Why? Simply, they want others in the spot of a PA that will know our Meat Department but I don't think anyone else is interested to become a PA to be a leader but to simply have the title and pay.
> 
> ...




What I would recommend you do is be vocal that you are willing to learn and that no leader goes into a position knowing everything and then apologize and own the zoning situation and be like from this point forward I will zone and see through he process to up keep your brand and drive sales.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 4, 2018)

order cuts in berries... i think im the store thats taking all the berries from yall, woops


----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> order cuts in berries... i think im the store thats taking all the berries from yall, woops


No I have 4o cases of small raspberries, 40 cases of 1lb strawberries, 25 cases of 2lb strawberries, 10 cases of blackberries, and 4 cases of blueberries. 
So I am good.


----------



## Locke (May 4, 2018)

Hey y'all long time no see. With everythibg changing up lately I thought id pop in and see whats going on. 

My main question is that my food team lead is talking about changing the scheduleing to have team members more staggered.....to the poont where theres barely any overlap ie: only one person there at a time. Has anyone else changed to this, is this a new process, or is my boss full of shit? ( banking on the third one)


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (May 4, 2018)

Locke, I can only see that working if you are at a very low volume store. If there is only 1 TM available at a time, FDC unloads will take forever unless your trucks are extremely small. I hope your receiver likes babysitting pallets for 30 minutes while one lone consumables TM drags however many heavy pallets all over the store. While open to close coverage would be nice, having one TM at a time means there will be no one to cover their breaks, and they will have zero sales floor presence when pulling batches or working in the coolers. There is also very little accountability to be had, unless your all of your LODs are happy to constantly check in on grocery. It sounds like a stinker to me. Do you know what your store leadership hopes to accomplish with this scheduling?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2018)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> Locke, I can only see that working if you are at a very low volume store. If there is only 1 TM available at a time, FDC unloads will take forever unless your trucks are extremely small. I hope your receiver likes babysitting pallets for 30 minutes while one lone consumables TM drags however many heavy pallets all over the store. While open to close coverage would be nice, having one TM at a time means there will be no one to cover their breaks, and they will have zero sales floor presence when pulling batches or working in the coolers. There is also very little accountability to be had, unless your all of your LODs are happy to constantly check in on grocery. It sounds like a stinker to me. Do you know what your store leadership hopes to accomplish with this scheduling?


And 1 call off and you are screwed.


----------



## Locke (May 5, 2018)

Ok I got with her again to try and clatify, my stl and her are trying to go back to a previous method. Also to clarify im in the p fresh side. In my store we have 3 tm in p fresh , one for produce/meat one for dairy and one for frozen. Havibg the team members staggered apart rather than having them cone in at he same time.

So the idea is the produce tm will come in and do all the cull zone etc in p fresh then pull/push/backstock the autofills and then work the pallets do backstock and shoot outs etc .Then at a later time the next tm will come in and do the same but it would be for dairy and so on. (Basicly adhearing to the true end to end modle from what I can tell)

The way we are operating now produce and frozen cone in at 6 and the dairy guy comes in at 7 and we have the frozen tm do all the pulls / residual backstock from lastnight and the other two wave the zone , audit, sda , pallets and pulls through out the rest of the day. The frozen tm does the accumulated trash and backstock the other two tm create. Then we shoot outs and do any cleaning we can get to before the closer comes in.

Im sorry if I lead you to misunderstand but from what i can gather (she really didnt want to talk about it) thats what they have in mind. Writing it all out it seems silly to me now but it looks like they want to crack down and have us adhere to a more standardized method, rather than us figureing out what works best.


----------



## jenna (May 5, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Is FIFO really hard to do? I'm wondering why it's not getting done. TMS that don't care? Too much work load? I'm finding stuff from December in my store. The biggest indicator is guests rummaging through the product for fresh items.



Apathy

I have recently found stuff from 2015.


----------



## zoned2deep (May 7, 2018)

Market at my store has now become an absolute shitshow. There were 4+ pallets leftover from Thursday's C&S load when we received today. We are about that many pallets behind almost every time a shipment comes in. Similarly, there are usually at least 4 uboats of dry truck that roll over every day, sometimes more.

My store unlocated every pfresh backroom except freezer recently, which basically ensures we are going to be leaving huge amounts of product in the backroom to rot. The department basically always looks like garbage and the shelves are always empty. Market is in a worse state than I've ever seen it. My FTL was recently ripped to shreds by some regional TL or something who came to our store and told him he needed to just make do with what he's got, even though there is clearly not enough payroll being allocated to the department.

The end result is increased turnover, the team that used to push C&S all quit because they were tired of the pressure. Which then just compounds the problem.


----------



## YoNanas (May 7, 2018)

I am so glad my store is the first stop for the FDC. And usually it is on time minus the traffic. Target is so dumb to changing it to morning deliveries. Do they not know traffic is heavy during the morning rush?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 7, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I am so glad my store is the first stop for the FDC. And usually it is on time minus the traffic. Target is so dumb to changing it to morning deliveries. Do they not know traffic is heavy during the morning rush?


Push all day long now. My truck used to arrive 6 am now it arrives at 9 or 10 am.


----------



## YoNanas (May 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Push all day long now. My truck used to arrive 6 am now it arrives at 9 or 10 am.


When the shelves are empty, tell the guest that the truck didn't arrive yet. Haha

The thing is with these trucks coming in late, the team really doesn't want to hang around past 10:30 am or 12pm then the mid suffers and then it just backfires on the morning crew. 

That's Target's way of selling. Same when they push outrageous amounts of berries. We can't TPC them to 99c or they will complain about margin but throwing them out we won't even get a penny.


----------



## Motorhead (May 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Push all day long now. My truck used to arrive 6 am now it arrives at 9 or 10 am.



That sounds horrible. I'm glad my C&S truck  still arrives between 5:30 and 8:00am


----------



## jenna (May 7, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Market at my store has now become an absolute shitshow. There were 4+ pallets leftover from Thursday's C&S load when we received today. We are about that many pallets behind almost every time a shipment comes in. Similarly, there are usually at least 4 uboats of dry truck that roll over every day, sometimes more.



We smart huddle and help out when PFresh is behind on pushing their product.  Your LOD or ETL needs to step up and get Market some help.

(We also have helped Flow and POG at Smart Huddles, too.)


----------



## toredandkhaki (May 7, 2018)

We're not p-fresh yet, but the last few weeks with delivery changes, our dairy and frozen delivery has shown up at 630, all well and good except we went to a 7 o'clock unload, so no one is there yet


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 8, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Market at my store has now become an absolute shitshow. There were 4+ pallets leftover from Thursday's C&S load when we received today. We are about that many pallets behind almost every time a shipment comes in. Similarly, there are usually at least 4 uboats of dry truck that roll over every day, sometimes more.
> 
> My store unlocated every pfresh backroom except freezer recently, which basically ensures we are going to be leaving huge amounts of product in the backroom to rot. The department basically always looks like garbage and the shelves are always empty. Market is in a worse state than I've ever seen it. My FTL was recently ripped to shreds by some regional TL or something who came to our store and told him he needed to just make do with what he's got, even though there is clearly not enough payroll being allocated to the department.
> 
> The end result is increased turnover, the team that used to push C&S all quit because they were tired of the pressure. Which then just compounds the problem.



In all honesty unlocating your produce, ambient , and eat rooms are best because they need to be rotated. As for dairy only locate casepacks in my view and then keep freezer located. We unlocated everything which is nice because we dont have to pull or backstock but keep the floor full is alot harder unless you have alot of hours. I use to work in a store where they were the first to do this and we had to constantly pour in extra hours. I felt that we were better off keep it located but I understand why they thought it was a good idea to unlocate it. I wanna relocate my freezer but my etl and stl are really avoiding it. 
To keep up you have too push the pallets you get and on non truck days you must challenge your racks or you're screwed and backstock will build up and the floor will be light or empty like mine right now.


----------



## YoNanas (May 8, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> In all honesty unlocating your produce, ambient , and eat rooms are best because they need to be rotated. As for dairy only locate casepacks in my view and then keep freezer located. We unlocated everything which is nice because we dont have to pull or backstock but keep the floor full is alot harder unless you have alot of hours. I use to work in a store where they were the first to do this and we had to constantly pour in extra hours. I felt that we were better off keep it located but I understand why they thought it was a good idea to unlocate it. I wanna relocate my freezer but my etl and stl are really avoiding it.
> To keep up you have too push the pallets you get and on non truck days you must challenge your racks or you're screwed and backstock will build up and the floor will be light or empty like mine right now.


That's my store. I like it.


----------



## YoNanas (May 8, 2018)

Motorhead said:


> That sounds horrible. I'm glad my C&S truck  still arrives between 5:30 and 8:00am


Is C&S a third-party food vendor for Target? They operate east and west coast stores, right? How is the quality of the produce from them?


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2018)

What is the difference between food tl at p-fresh vs Super?


----------



## glo (May 8, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> What is the difference between food tl at p-fresh vs Super?


Super gets specific areas. Dairy/Frozen, Meat, Produce, Bakery, and Dry are all their own things I think.


----------



## skrepo1977 (May 8, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> In all honesty unlocating your produce, ambient , and eat rooms are best because they need to be rotated. As for dairy only locate casepacks in my view and then keep freezer located. We unlocated everything which is nice because we dont have to pull or backstock but keep the floor full is alot harder unless you have alot of hours. I use to work in a store where they were the first to do this and we had to constantly pour in extra hours. I felt that we were better off keep it located but I understand why they thought it was a good idea to unlocate it. I wanna relocate my freezer but my etl and stl are really avoiding it.
> To keep up you have too push the pallets you get and on non truck days you must challenge your racks or you're screwed and backstock will build up and the floor will be light or empty like mine right now.



You have days when you have no FDC trailers. Lucky you!


----------



## Motorhead (May 8, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Is C&S a third-party food vendor for Target? They operate east and west coast stores, right? How is the quality of the produce from them?



Yeah, I'm in the east and the quality can be from great to shitty.


----------



## YoNanas (May 8, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> What is the difference between food tl at p-fresh vs Super?


Pfresh Target just has a consumables TL who oversees fresh and dry as one department.


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2018)

Smaller pfresh stores have food TL over all of market as well as food service.  Sucks.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)

We are selling this still like crazy


----------



## pfreshdude (May 9, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Market at my store has now become an absolute shitshow. There were 4+ pallets leftover from Thursday's C&S load when we received today. We are about that many pallets behind almost every time a shipment comes in. Similarly, there are usually at least 4 uboats of dry truck that roll over every day, sometimes more.
> 
> My store unlocated every pfresh backroom except freezer recently, which basically ensures we are going to be leaving huge amounts of product in the backroom to rot. The department basically always looks like garbage and the shelves are always empty. Market is in a worse state than I've ever seen it. My FTL was recently ripped to shreds by some regional TL or something who came to our store and told him he needed to just make do with what he's got, even though there is clearly not enough payroll being allocated to the department.
> 
> The end result is increased turnover, the team that used to push C&S all quit because they were tired of the pressure. Which then just compounds the problem.



BRAVO this is spot on.  Can higher ups at target realize that Market is going to run and look like shit unless hours are given to it.  You cant magically get EVERYTHING done when you are given about half the hours you really need to do it all.  Since this change I have a new TL, and 2 new TMs and im probably about on my way out if I am going to constantly only be scheduled 25 or less hours

Right now the TL gets full 8 hours shifts and almost everyone else literally only gets 4 hours shifts.

On the two days where my TL was off this week I was only scheduled 6-10am, one of those days being Sunday where I had to do market ad setup which if you guys havent done takes a while.  After I was off nobody else was on the schedule until 3PM.....like...I have no words for that scheduling


----------



## Locke (May 10, 2018)

My store will smart huddle if we get behind but only if our tl gets behind it and after they make a mess for half an hour they make us look like criminals if we cant finish cleaning the mess they made as well as the workload that was still too much even with a huddle.

"We gave you help how did you not finish" then we all go to the training room...

Not looking forward to morning trucks coming in later i havent heard anythibg for my store so ud be nice to know ahead of time when and why this us even happening. ( I came in late so i don't know why the trucks are coming in later in the morning if someone can explain.)


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2018)

Look we we got today, 3 days before mother’s day 

Nothing says Mother’s Day like 360 Tulips. 






I hate these flowers.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 10, 2018)

I've still never seen the unicorn ice cream in any of the stores I've gone to. And nice placement with putting Fluffy in there.

We've got orchids as well as tulips. My GSA asked if I would set up and endcap at the register the other day, and I was already sneezing from them in the boxes. But she didn't know I have pretty bad allergies until that moment, so she found someone else.


----------



## Locke (May 11, 2018)

Yikes


----------



## TTGOz (May 13, 2018)

my store has it, it sells UBER fast, though. We can fit about 32 in one spot, that's how much we stock it. We'll stock it full during morning freight and by 1pm it's already down to half of it's full capacity.

I'm meeting with my ETL tomorrow about PA development and what kind of challenges or tasks he might give me to sort of complete. Anyone have any advice to give on what those tasks might be? I'm a pfresh store, pretty high volume.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2018)

So most of pfresh gets a reset this week.

Anyone else have to deal with squeezing  20 DPCIs into the fresh chicken bunker. We have new Perdue chicken.  The old market pantry chicken breast of $5.72 for 2 lbs is now replaced with per lb crap.
Be careful I had to write on the shelf labels “/lbs”
Or guest would want a 8 dollar package of chicken for 2.99.

Also my whole produce wall from berries down to salads gets reset. I haven’t tackled that yet.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 15, 2018)

Does your store have scales at the check lanes?  Or will you have to label each individual package with the actual weight and cost?

I don't have scales, so this concept is kinda boggling my mind.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Does your store have scales at the check lanes?  Or will you have to label each individual package with the actual weight and cost?
> 
> I don't have scales, so this concept is kinda boggling my mind.


no scales at the checklanes.  they come in already weighed at different prices.  If they go on sale as per lb, I won't put up the sale sign, cause i don't have time to re-weigh them all.
maybe just put a 2 dollar off sticker on them.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Does your store have scales at the check lanes?  Or will you have to label each individual package with the actual weight and cost?
> 
> I don't have scales, so this concept is kinda boggling my mind.


We do. there is one in the ambiant room. I gather it will be busy soon.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 15, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I am so glad my store is the first stop for the FDC. And usually it is on time minus the traffic. Target is so dumb to changing it to morning deliveries. Do they not know traffic is heavy during the morning rush?


Its not in Minneapolis. How do I know this? A newscaster who I followed (because she was hot and its instagram, so there you go...)in Minneapolis got moved to Houston and she talks about that now alot.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 15, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Is FIFO really hard to do? I'm wondering why it's not getting done. TMS that don't care? Too much work load? I'm finding stuff from December in my store. The biggest indicator is guests rummaging through the product for fresh items.


Honestly? yes. I worked at a grocery store and its takes twice as long. I did dairy and I hated yogurt wall and the cheese wall. Why because those always sent dates that I would have to remove the entire product to put in the fresh. So  its not that TMs dont care its they arent given enough time to care.


----------



## glo (May 15, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> Honestly? yes. I worked at a grocery store and its takes twice as long. I did dairy and I hated yogurt wall and the cheese wall. Why because those always sent dates that I would have to remove the entire product to put in the fresh. So  its not that TMs dont care its they arent given enough time to care.


Unfortunate but true. Target will never really compete in grocery with the Safeway’s and Kroger’s unless they’re willing to invest in operational costs, but the company is trying to increase shareholder profits by cutting those so.....


----------



## Greenandred (May 15, 2018)

Gold & Plump chicken did not sell at all so carrying Perdue is a huge improvement. Yes, we will have to weigh it, but if it means a higher quality product that sells, so be it.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 15, 2018)

glo said:


> Unfortunate but true. Target will never really compete in grocery with the Safeway’s and Kroger’s unless they’re willing to invest in operational costs, but the company is trying to increase shareholder profits by cutting those so.....


So you say the solution is to kill Kroger and Safeway?  (because the other wont happen.)


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> So you say the solution is to kill Kroger and Safeway?  (because the other wont happen.)


No Kroger or Safeway in my area for about 100 miles.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> No Kroger or Safeway in my area for about 100 miles.


and there you go.


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 15, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> You have days when you have no FDC trailers. Lucky you!


You prob get smaller trucks though which is nice, is most of your stuff truck to shelf?


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 15, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Is C&S a third-party food vendor for Target? They operate east and west coast stores, right? How is the quality of the produce from them?


yeah they're 3rd party, the stuff I get sometimes is just like wtf


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Look we we got today, 3 days before mother’s day
> 
> Nothing says Mother’s Day like 360 Tulips.
> 
> ...



Was it just me or did you also get the worlds shittiest flowers, I mean I was glad we got flowers a little later hoping they wouldnt go as bad, but these fuckers went bad and droopy lmfao. I qmosed like 50. such a waste


----------



## groceryteamlead (May 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> So most of pfresh gets a reset this week.
> 
> Anyone else have to deal with squeezing  20 DPCIs into the fresh chicken bunker. We have new Perdue chicken.  The old market pantry chicken breast of $5.72 for 2 lbs is now replaced with per lb crap.
> Be careful I had to write on the shelf labels “/lbs”
> ...


 I didnt get to check the lay out yet but target always fucks up the bunker, Like why cant you guys get placement right to coordinate with labels and facings lol


----------



## YoNanas (May 16, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> Honestly? yes. I worked at a grocery store and its takes twice as long. I did dairy and I hated yogurt wall and the cheese wall. Why because those always sent dates that I would have to remove the entire product to put in the fresh. So  its not that TMs dont care its they arent given enough time to care.


I'd rather do it the right way and save myself from a potential lawsuit or having a failed inspection and get the managers on my ass. We actually have fixtures that make it easier to FIFO but team members don't care.


----------



## YoNanas (May 16, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> Was it just me or did you also get the worlds shittiest flowers, I mean I was glad we got flowers a little later hoping they wouldnt go as bad, but these fuckers went bad and droopy lmfao. I qmosed like 50. such a waste


Shitty flowers at my end too. Like what is the point of Target selling flowers? Nobody really buys them to begin with, even when they don't look shitty.


----------



## YoNanas (May 16, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> yeah they're 3rd party, the stuff I get sometimes is just like wtf


My veggie trays come from C & S. It is listed as the vendor for them.


----------



## YoNanas (May 16, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> no scales at the checklanes.  they come in already weighed at different prices.  If they go on sale as per lb, I won't put up the sale sign, cause i don't have time to re-weigh them all.
> maybe just put a 2 dollar off sticker on them.


Same shit here. And I still didn't get the new summer stickers.


----------



## aetius27 (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone I'm new to this but have been working in pfresh for the last 2 years and everything just seems like it's going deeper in the pits than before. How many people are typically in your pfresh team like how many people are pushing the trucks because for the last few months, my store went from having 3 people pushing 400+ trucks to just 1 person pushing the same amount and is expected to finish everything everyday by noon and I just don't think it's possible


----------



## zoned2deep (May 22, 2018)

groceryteamlead said:


> In all honesty unlocating your produce, ambient , and eat rooms are best because they need to be rotated. As for dairy only locate casepacks in my view and then keep freezer located. We unlocated everything which is nice because we dont have to pull or backstock but keep the floor full is alot harder unless you have alot of hours. I use to work in a store where they were the first to do this and we had to constantly pour in extra hours. I felt that we were better off keep it located but I understand why they thought it was a good idea to unlocate it. I wanna relocate my freezer but my etl and stl are really avoiding it.
> To keep up you have too push the pallets you get and on non truck days you must challenge your racks or you're screwed and backstock will build up and the floor will be light or empty like mine right now.



Yeah, I understand the reasons for unlocating the backrooms, I believe most grocery stores use that approach. But if you are 4+ pallets behind in C&S and 6+ uboats behind in dry, there's no way in hell you are going to be able to challenge the metros. So unlocating the backrooms for us just means we aren't being forced to pull any of the product by autofills and CAFs, so now it can all just sit back there and rot.

My STL has recently been pushing for us to push C&S pallets selectively, to sort the outs from the pallets and push those first. Well, it turns out that when you have several pallets of C&S that arrived on Thursday and are still sitting in there on Sunday, almost all of it are outs! But at least the STL can pretend he is somehow problem-solving by telling us to spend extra time trying to assess which specific 4 ft sections are low and sort through C&S pallets to create inefficient disorganized uboats.

Multiple ETLs and Sr. TLs have said to Market TMs pushing C&S: "Well, you should be able to get it all done, you've got two people helping you!" Like, you understand this job used to be done by a team of 8-10 people working for 4-6 hours in the early morning before the store opens??? (Those numbers might be off a little, I almost never work opening Market shifts so I was rarely around when flow was working in the old system.) But if you allocate 3 people to work for 8 hours (and that's when you are lucky), at a time when the store is open, and TMs working C&S are having to cover Hardlines, back up Starbucks for long periods of time, etc., SPOILERS: IT WON'T GET DONE.

Leadership has a wildly skewed idea of what kind of workload Market has, exacerbated by the "out of sight, out of mind" effect caused by the fact that they almost never look inside the backroom coolers.

As for smart huddles, it's true, every time we *have* been caught up in the last 6+ months, it's because there was a big smart huddle and we've gotten lucky in other ways (no callouts, etc.). Usually it's been because things have gotten so catastrophic that even the leadership has taken notice, or because there's a food holiday about to come up, or because there's a visit. But that's not a real solution. All it does is reset things, and a backlog immediately starts accumulating again, because the system is fundamentally broken. After all, every day that a pallet of C&S sits untouched in the backroom is missed sales and one day closer to expiring.

I talked to an Uber driver who worked as a consultant for grocery stories, he would go in and help make their receiving and stocking processes more efficient, to minimize the time product spends languishing in the backroom. When I told him about the situation at my store, he was honestly shocked, he thought it was absurd and way outside of the norm, compared to the companies he had consulted for. This. is. not. normal. This is not how you run a grocery department.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 22, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Yeah, I understand the reasons for unlocating the backrooms, I believe most grocery stores use that approach. But if you are 4+ pallets behind in C&S and 6+ uboats behind in dry, there's no way in hell you are going to be able to challenge the metros. So unlocating the backrooms for us just means we aren't being forced to pull any of the product by autofills and CAFs, so now it can all just sit back there and rot.
> 
> My STL has recently been pushing for us to push C&S pallets selectively, to sort the outs from the pallets and push those first. Well, it turns out that when you have several pallets of C&S that arrived on Thursday and are still sitting in there on Sunday, almost all of it are outs! But at least the STL can pretend he is somehow problem-solving by telling us to spend extra time trying to assess which specific 4 ft sections are low and sort through C&S pallets to create inefficient disorganized uboats.
> 
> ...


Spot has figured out a way to be more profitable, it has also discovered a great source of waste. Its employees.
See if spot doesn’t  pay alot of employees, they are saving money and thus being profitable.
Those who spot does employ are modern day slaves, getting paid just enough to eat and have shelter. With no prospect of achieving anything in life.
This new business model will surely sink Target. The writing is on the wall, its only a matter of time. We all see it during our shifts, that things are only going downhill everyday , with no prospect of improvement at all.


----------



## aetius27 (May 22, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Yeah, I understand the reasons for unlocating the backrooms, I believe most grocery stores use that approach. But if you are 4+ pallets behind in C&S and 6+ uboats behind in dry, there's no way in hell you are going to be able to challenge the metros. So unlocating the backrooms for us just means we aren't being forced to pull any of the product by autofills and CAFs, so now it can all just sit back there and rot.
> 
> My STL has recently been pushing for us to push C&S pallets selectively, to sort the outs from the pallets and push those first. Well, it turns out that when you have several pallets of C&S that arrived on Thursday and are still sitting in there on Sunday, almost all of it are outs! But at least the STL can pretend he is somehow problem-solving by telling us to spend extra time trying to assess which specific 4 ft sections are low and sort through C&S pallets to create inefficient disorganized uboats.
> 
> ...



My store has become the exact same way as you just described. Almost all the ETLs have thrown "well you should be able to get it all done, you've got two people helping you!" and it irritates me to no end. I have no idea what's going on with their logic but our market team used to run both dry and pfresh with just 3 people in each section working full shifts from 4 am but ever since we got a new STL a few months ago, all of that changed and we're reduced to having just 1 person pushing the truck that's between 3-5 pallets while dry market got taken by the overnight team and still having at least 4 people working there. We don't have anybody to cover for us or help us when we're behind so once we fall behind for one truck; we're screwed for the rest of the week.

I'm usually the one opening in pfresh and is the one expected to push the whole truck by noon, backstock and do the order on top of whatever whimsical desire that comes across any LOD's mind like push reshop or zone an area unrelated to market or stop and clean a spill on the floor etc. I barely have enough time to finish the truck 100% and do the order before my time is up so it is usually up to the closer to somehow purge the dairy cooler, receive the truck and break it down for the next opener. I don't think anyone has even touched freezer in a while because it's so jammed packed with uboats of backstock and pallets of push along with the metros and racks.

None of this is working out very well because we're getting burned out fast and the workload just ends up piling on each other but no one is listening to our complaints or even trying to lessen the load by adding 1 more person so we can finish sooner and start doing other things on the list. Steritech is going to hit us pretty soon and I'm sure we're going to get a red on that based on how much there is to do. We're just waiting for the other shoe to drop at this point


----------



## zoned2deep (May 22, 2018)

Oh yeah, we've gotten yellow on our last several Steritech visits, and that's only because of cutting corners and such (like one TM quickly falsifying cleaning records a few minutes before the Steritech guy looks at the binder), we deserved to get red, I think.

Fortunately, I'm going to be going back to school this fall, I got a scholarship so my tuition and living expenses will be covered.


----------



## zoned2deep (May 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Spot has figured out a way to be more profitable, it has also discovered a great source of waste. Its employees.
> See if spot doesn’t  pay alot of employees, they are saving money and thus being profitable.
> Those who spot does employ are modern day slaves, getting paid just enough to eat and have shelter. With no prospect of achieving anything in life.
> This new business model will surely sink Target. The writing is on the wall, its only a matter of time. We all see it during our shifts, that things are only going downhill everyday , with no prospect of improvement at all.



I mean, I'm glad that Target is increasing base pay.

It seems to me there are two main possibilities:
1) The changes to Market were always intended to be a way to justify huge cuts to payroll by pretending that the new system represented a massive increase in efficiency. (I do genuinely believe that this way of running Market would be better... if they actually provided the necessary payroll. On paper it all makes sense. But all along I knew that if they only used it to justify deep cuts to payroll, it would be a dumpster fire no matter what.)
2) Corporate intended to change Market in order to run it better, but when the pressure from WalMart and the overall economy forced Target to finally start paying their TMs more, suddenly the math no longer added up. Rather than significantly increase the costs of operating under the new model, they had to make deep payroll cuts to Market that they did not originally intend to make. In other words, the sacrificed their specific goal of making Market run better in service of increasing base pay company-wide, rather than just do both simultaneously.

I'm curious what y'all think about that.


----------



## Shadowski (May 23, 2018)

The day of reckoning has arrived.

There was a 7 hour power outage today.... and tomorrow we must purge the floor (all out of temp), purge the coolers/freezers to replenish, receive a food truck (with frozen), do CAF, and still zone at the end of the night. Oh, and there was leftover push in the ambient room because everything stopped to try and save the food on the floor.

I have 4 TMs scheduled all day including myself. Help me...........

Positive things: My DTL has written me a blank check to get team in and staying past for the moment, and out backroom cooler/freezer stayed in temp along with all of frozen on the floor. And we somehow saved Milk.

Pray for us.....


----------



## Shadowski (May 23, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Oh yeah, we've gotten yellow on our last several Steritech visits, and that's only because of cutting corners and such (like one TM quickly falsifying cleaning records a few minutes before the Steritech guy looks at the binder), we deserved to get red, I think.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm going to be going back to school this fall, I got a scholarship so my tuition and living expenses will be covered.



The idea that we can get all the cleaning done on shifts is a joke. I only get 5 hours for a PA every day, as the rest go for a single TM to do CAF, a TM to do the food truck, and if I am lucky, 2 to do the Dry truck from the morning including unload. I dump and refill my cleaning tote when another store tells us Steritech is in the area. We never get a chance to clean. And the PMT-BP is up our PMT's ass to make Market clean the milk coolers daily. Fucking not possible. We're lucky to get the truck/CAF done in time to get a zone done which our DTL is always in our face to get done.


----------



## aetius27 (May 24, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> The idea that we can get all the cleaning done on shifts is a joke. I only get 5 hours for a PA every day, as the rest go for a single TM to do CAF, a TM to do the food truck, and if I am lucky, 2 to do the Dry truck from the morning including unload. I dump and refill my cleaning tote when another store tells us Steritech is in the area. We never get a chance to clean. And the PMT-BP is up our PMT's ass to make Market clean the milk coolers daily. Fucking not possible. We're lucky to get the truck/CAF done in time to get a zone done which our DTL is always in our face to get done.




We only get either 4 hours or 5 hours 45 min to do our shifts as a whole and that's barely enough time to finish our truck push and backstock; zone while we push so at the very least it won't look all that bad until guests come in and ruin it all in a matter of minutes. I think my TL has pretty much given up on the thought of even trying to keep up with the cleaning at this point since we're so short on hours that she has to get involved with everything while we're all getting chewed out by our ETL and STL for not meeting their standards. The struggle is real...I'm tired of them asking every single fucking day "are you going to finish everything by 12?"


----------



## BackroomBear (May 24, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> The day of reckoning has arrived.
> 
> There was a 7 hour power outage today.... and tomorrow we must purge the floor (all out of temp), purge the coolers/freezers to replenish, receive a food truck (with frozen), do CAF, and still zone at the end of the night. Oh, and there was leftover push in the ambient room because everything stopped to try and save the food on the floor.
> 
> ...


They can write off the hours spent on this stuff to insurance, so a wise STL/ETL will call all TMs available and use them to pull all out of temp items and refill, maybe even to a state better than before. So they really should be calling an all hands on deck so they can take advantage of those "free" hours.


----------



## Billybobjoe (May 24, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Oh yeah, we've gotten yellow on our last several Steritech visits, and that's only because of cutting corners and such (like one TM quickly falsifying cleaning records a few minutes before the Steritech guy looks at the binder), we deserved to get red, I think.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm going to be going back to school this fall, I got a scholarship so my tuition and living expenses will be covered.



Ours was worse. We had team members skipping their breaks, hitting their 5ths and doing a punch correction so it wouldn’t look like they did. STL knows about it and nobody cares because we get green. 

Also these same TMs worked 1 hr off the clock when hour cuts were really bad and they’d try to talk me into it. Hell no.


----------



## Greenandred (May 25, 2018)

Heard today that TINV is no more. Ours was coming up but it was canceled. Did anyone else hear this? What would replace it? Hire an outside company like REGIS to come in and do it? Seems like a dumb cost cutting move.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> Heard today that TINV is no more. Ours was coming up but it was canceled. Did anyone else hear this? What would replace it? Hire an outside company like REGIS to come in and do it? Seems like a dumb cost cutting move.


haven't heard this yet, ours was this past April 23, 2018, So we aka I just did it about 5 weeks ago.  
I am guessing the Audit app and doing research in the pfresh valley every day will take this place.

I check about once a week and qmos aka toss a bunch of salads, bananas, apples, berries that are off with the on hand numbers.
I also check the fresh meat and chicken almost every other day to make sure the on hand numbers are accurate.  If they are off i find it better to qmos those instead of research.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 27, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> I mean, I'm glad that Target is increasing base pay.
> 
> It seems to me there are two main possibilities:
> 1) The changes to Market were always intended to be a way to justify huge cuts to payroll by pretending that the new system represented a massive increase in efficiency. (I do genuinely believe that this way of running Market would be better... if they actually provided the necessary payroll. On paper it all makes sense. But all along I knew that if they only used it to justify deep cuts to payroll, it would be a dumpster fire no matter what.)
> ...



Totally agree with number 1.  Ive said that to my coworkers..The process is good....if you get hours for it.  My problem with this process is trucks take forever at our store.  We are a fairly lower volume store and today we had 500 piecees of dry market push and the last C&S was 600 pieces.  It takes ALOT of time and payroll to push, zone, research and backstock that shit


----------



## pfreshdude (May 27, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> The idea that we can get all the cleaning done on shifts is a joke. I only get 5 hours for a PA every day, as the rest go for a single TM to do CAF, a TM to do the food truck, and if I am lucky, 2 to do the Dry truck from the morning including unload. I dump and refill my cleaning tote when another store tells us Steritech is in the area. We never get a chance to clean. And the PMT-BP is up our PMT's ass to make Market clean the milk coolers daily. Fucking not possible. We're lucky to get the truck/CAF done in time to get a zone done which our DTL is always in our face to get done.



I always laugh when cleaning is brought up.  Im just like...seriously?  You gonna give me the hours to clean then since we cant even get #%#% CAFs pulled since the trucks are taking almost ALL of our time


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> Totally agree with number 1.  Ive said that to my coworkers..The process is good....if you get hours for it.  My problem with this process is trucks take forever at our store.  We are a fairly lower volume store and today we had 500 piecees of dry market push and the last C&S was 600 pieces.  It takes ALOT of time and payroll to push, zone, research and backstock that shit


well imagine 1200 pieces of dry and 900 piece FDC truck = 340 dairy, 180 produce and 380 frozen.


----------



## aetius27 (May 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> well imagine 1200 pieces of dry and 900 piece FDC truck = 340 dairy, 180 produce and 380 frozen.



Our trucks used to be like that until maybe half a year ago; trucks are considerably smaller but so is the team so we're still in the same situation. I honestly thought it was fun back then because we actually worked in a team and now it's all solo work like the rest of the store aside from plano and overnight


----------



## YoNanas (May 28, 2018)

Greenandred said:


> Heard today that TINV is no more. Ours was coming up but it was canceled. Did anyone else hear this? What would replace it? Hire an outside company like REGIS to come in and do it? Seems like a dumb cost cutting move.


I don't know. Haven't heard anything about it. Mine should be around soon unless it is no more. I'm kind of glad it is no more overnite. I got tired of being the only PA going O/N and the other would fill in my AM shift the next day. And all becoming daytime, I was hoping it would either be early AM like 4-8 or 6pm-12am or 1am. In a way I do miss it because it would be the two of us and nobody from dayside leaders would be there so we are like zombies counting. Fun times. But personally being the only PA doing it every time all these years I don't really miss it. And I'm not going to remind them abov TINV. I did it too many times in the past. And shit, it is becoming too much now. I don't get paid to write the schedule so I'm gonna keep my mouth shut.


----------



## YoNanas (May 28, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> haven't heard this yet, ours was this past April 23, 2018, So we aka I just did it about 5 weeks ago.
> I am guessing the Audit app and doing research in the pfresh valley every day will take this place.
> 
> I check about once a week and qmos aka toss a bunch of salads, bananas, apples, berries that are off with the on hand numbers.
> I also check the fresh meat and chicken almost every other day to make sure the on hand numbers are accurate.  If they are off i find it better to qmos those instead of research.


Yea I qmos out anything that is off the onhands. Fuck it. Who knows where it's at maybe at another store that took our pallet off the trailer.


----------



## YoNanas (May 28, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> Ours was worse. We had team members skipping their breaks, hitting their 5ths and doing a punch correction so it wouldn’t look like they did. STL knows about it and nobody cares because we get green.
> 
> Also these same TMs worked 1 hr off the clock when hour cuts were really bad and they’d try to talk me into it. Hell no.


I aint slaving for them to cut my break or work off the clock and then using that against me to terminate. F them. I stay to get the shit done. End to end. If I don't finish, I stay and get my hours. PA  should have the most hours. Doing my PA stuff plus help these mfuckers push. And Mr. I WANT TO BE TL doesn't work but walks around on his phone.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I aint slaving for them to cut my break or work off the clock and then using that against me to terminate. F them. I stay to get the shit done. End to end. If I don't finish, I stay and get my hours. PA  should have the most hours. Doing my PA stuff plus help these mfuckers push. And Mr. I WANT TO BE TL doesn't work but walks around on his phone.


Anyone on the clock  on their phone I’d take a picture of that with the mydevice and show a lead or hr.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 28, 2018)

FDC didn’t strap down our pallet correctly, so of course it tipped en route to the store and we lost most of our high demand produce that we needed for Memorial Day, on top of being hours later than it was supposed to arrive.   Market team managed to get good pics of the damage caused by the pallet not being loaded properly, so we’re submitting a complaint.


----------



## Shadowski (May 29, 2018)

All I can say is that I'm glad our soft lines is behind atm. All the focus is over there and I can run my team.

Magically, a TL that's involved, writes a schedule that he knows will work, communicates with team members, and can directly run his area gets shit done.

My market is clean, coolers are empty, and the workload gets done every day. All because they leave us alone and let me do my goddamn job. I've been left like this for 5 months. Its magical.

Take note ETL and STLs that are watching this. Let your damn team leads that actually work the frontlines do their jobs.

Oh, and please. For the love of God. Don't contradict your team lead's decisions related to vendors and placement. Talk to me, let me know what you want for next time..... but don't reverse what I've told them.

Vendors are greedy pieces of shit that want to use us as a warehouse so they get a commission check. When you override us, the vendors know they don't have to listen to what we say. Then they are mad when I have recieving deny their shipments.

They will use the "it's called out for it this" excuse on everything. They will even try to show you a super target to "prove" their product belongs there. Deny them. We have the final say of what we accept at all times.


----------



## skrepo1977 (May 29, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> All I can say is that I'm glad our soft lines is behind atm. All the focus is over there and I can run my team.
> 
> Magically, a TL that's involved, writes a schedule that he knows will work, communicates with team members, and can directly run his area gets shit done.
> 
> ...



A million likes on this! Unfortunately, I am not quite there on the lack of interference from upper management on both salesfloor and vendor relations.


----------



## Timeclockhound (May 30, 2018)

Need some suggestions and/ or guidance....
So I am the Food Service TL at a C level store. Our consumables team is struggling. GM trucks are between 150 to 200 pieces. C&S is between 200-400 pieces. Trucks are usually completed and backstocked. Trying to get my team on the same page. Making sure the zone is getting done as well as check dates. Just things that are in our core responsibilities. ETLs talk about our productivity is low and I will have to agree on that. We have a few team members who work hard but the others not so much. I am going to have to start performancing them. Is there anyone going through this and if you have had the same problem, what are some steps you used to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aetius27 (May 30, 2018)

Timeclockhound said:


> Need some suggestions and/ or guidance....
> So I am the Food Service TL at a C level store. Our consumables team is struggling. GM trucks are between 150 to 200 pieces. C&S is between 200-400 pieces. Trucks are usually completed and backstocked. Trying to get my team on the same page. Making sure the zone is getting done as well as check dates. Just things that are in our core responsibilities. ETLs talk about our productivity is low and I will have to agree on that. We have a few team members who work hard but the others not so much. I am going to have to start performancing them. Is there anyone going through this and if you have had the same problem, what are some steps you used to fix it? Thanks in advance.



That's a reoccurring thing in my store and not just in market; one way to kind of resolve it is to give the team members who don't work as hard less hours or give them different shifts. Another thing we tried in the past was to partner the TL with the person who doesn't work as hard on some shifts to in a way keep them in check which does work but I think it's just more work overall and pretty much unnecessary so maybe move them to another department like front lanes?


----------



## zoned2deep (May 31, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> Ours was worse. We had team members skipping their breaks, hitting their 5ths and doing a punch correction so it wouldn’t look like they did. STL knows about it and nobody cares because we get green.
> 
> Also these same TMs worked 1 hr off the clock when hour cuts were really bad and they’d try to talk me into it. Hell no.



Wow, this is utterly fucked. That is so wrong, I can't even.

There are definitely some TMs that skip breaks in my department. It always kinda annoys me. If enough people start skipping their breaks, it becomes the norm, and then anyone who doesn't do it seems like a slacker in comparison. But that's nothing compared to literally working off the clock for an hour, holy crap.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 31, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> well imagine 1200 pieces of dry and 900 piece FDC truck = 340 dairy, 180 produce and 380 frozen.



How many hours do you have for that, and what shifts, to push that specifically?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> How many hours do you have for that, and what shifts, to push that specifically?


ok i'm just going by what we schedule under "consumables" for a week, about 400 to 420 hours....

We have all dry, dairy and produce every day and freezer 3 days a week (only mon, we, fri).

So 4 days a week we have 8 people scheduled... the other 3 other days we have 2 more to handle the extra push for freezer.
So 3 days we have 10 people scheduled.

1 opener, 1 closer  -- doing PA responsibilities and pushing produce. (6AM to 2:30 or 3PM to 11PM)
2 backroom TMs  -- doing auto pulls, back stocking, all dry, dairy, freezer. (5 AM to 10:30 AM)
4 TMs -- doing push, dry first then dairy and then freezer (on freezer days). (6 AM to 2:30 PM or 8AM to 1:30PM)

on Freezer days:
2 more TMs -- doing push, dry first then dairy and then freezer.

so 10 TMs... 4 (8 hrs), 6 (5.5 hrs),  = 65 hrs for freezer days
  8 Tms .. 4 (8 hrs), 4 (5.5 hrs) = 54 hrs for non freezer days

==== 411 hrs for the week.

I'm not privileged  to the schedule or the information, this is ONLY based on what I see daily on the grid.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Fellow food and beverage experts who do the pfresh order I have a question for you. 

Is this a new thing that is happening now I Qmos 12 bagged salads and then 2 days later I get them in on the truck. 

So the other day I qmos to get the on hand numbers down then I order thinking I need a few salads tomatoes and such .. low and behold I get an extra 100 boxes the stuff I qmosd. So now I have 6 boxes of leeffy romaine, 5 boxes of beefsteak tomatoes etc. 

Wtf now I have so much produce in the cooler. 
It will sell but Im afraid to order anything as it might be already coming in.


----------



## Malkiacera (Jun 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fellow food and beverage experts who do the pfresh order I have a question for you.
> 
> Is this a new thing that is happening now I Qmos 12 bagged salads and then 2 days later I get them in on the truck.
> 
> ...



Same here. Workbench says there’s supposed to be a new vendor for salads and PF transition.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Why do I have 790 1 lb strawberries and 210 2 lb strawberries???? I didn’t  order them.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Why do I have 790 1 lb strawberries and 210 2 lb strawberries???? I didn’t  order them.



Your store is having a strawberry festival and nobody told you!


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 2, 2018)

zoned2deep said:


> Wow, this is utterly fucked. That is so wrong, I can't even.
> 
> There are definitely some TMs that skip breaks in my department. It always kinda annoys me. If enough people start skipping their breaks, it becomes the norm, and then anyone who doesn't do it seems like a slacker in comparison. But that's nothing compared to literally working off the clock for an hour, holy crap.



Yeah, the people who did it too were the other PA besides me and the TL, and they tried giving me shit over it. I’ve never cared enough about target to work for free and I never will. 

It was the exact same scenario with the breaks. I’d tell them, “hey, “I’m going on break”, and they’d try to tell me not to take a break. 

I’m an asshole, but I’m not a big enough asshole to have called the hotline on them. Especially since the TL had all kinds of medical problems due to exhaustion, and one time literally fainted at work because of it. Exhibit A on why you need to take your breaks ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## aetius27 (Jun 2, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> Your store is having a strawberry festival and nobody told you!



Reading this made my day! But regarding how messed up the order is; I also don't know what's going on but I'm getting so much shit about it from my ETL bc she doesn't like how inconsistent it is with the order. I don't care either way because we sell through that faster than anything else. Anybody here not getting any cuties/clementines? I haven't seen any in weeks


----------



## Levi10589 (Jun 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Why do I have 790 1 lb strawberries and 210 2 lb strawberries???? I didn’t  order them.


 They sent my store over 200 packages of 2 1b Strawberries, and awhile back we had over 800 lemons. Holy shit 790 1 1b Strawberries!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2018)

Fuck the new salad transition.  Friday we get shipped a fuck ton of fresh express salads and Sunday we get a ton of the new Dole and Organic Girl salads.
So I tossed all the old fresh express salads bye bye donations will love me. Flexed the new salads out

Still have over 600 1 lb and 150 2lb strawberries
They are on sale for $1.99 and $3.98.


----------



## Levi10589 (Jun 3, 2018)

aetius27 said:


> Reading this made my day! But regarding how messed up the order is; I also don't know what's going on but I'm getting so much shit about it from my ETL bc she doesn't like how inconsistent it is with the order. I don't care either way because we sell through that faster than anything else. Anybody here not getting any cuties/clementines? I haven't seen any in weeks



They took them off planogram at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2018)

Levi10589 said:


> They took them off planogram at my store.


Just got 10 boxes of 3lb mandarins


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 3, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck the new salad transition.  Friday we get shipped a fuck ton of fresh express salads and Sunday we get a ton of the new Dole and Organic Girl salads.
> So I tossed all the old fresh express salads bye bye donations will love me. Flexed the new salads out
> 
> Still have over 600 1 lb and 150 2lb strawberries
> They are on sale for $1.99 and $3.98.


Gotta cut that price! Local Meijer had strawberries @ $0.98 for 1 lb the last 2 weeks. Saw today they’re 4/$5


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 3, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Still have over 600 1 lb and 150 2lb strawberries
> They are on sale for $1.99 and $3.98.



That's not even a sale. That's the regular price at most of the stores around here.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 4, 2018)

aetius27 said:


> Reading this made my day! But regarding how messed up the order is; I also don't know what's going on but I'm getting so much shit about it from my ETL bc she doesn't like how inconsistent it is with the order. I don't care either way because we sell through that faster than anything else. Anybody here not getting any cuties/clementines? I haven't seen any in weeks


We got some clementines recently, but they all started to visibly rot within a day or two. The fruit flies loved it...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2018)

Stop sending the new Dole and Organic Girl salads. 
Ok I flecked them in on Sunday but the FDC keeps on sending them about 4 to 6 boxes of each dcpi and there are about 20 different types of salads. So in the back I have about 75 boxes of salads all ready to expire on the same date June 12 or 13. 
Why is the large 16 oz Organic Girl salad $7.99 that is 2 dollars more than the old ones.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jun 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Stop sending the new Dole and Organic Girl salads.
> Ok I flecked them in on Sunday but the FDC keeps on sending them about 4 to 6 boxes of each dcpi and there are about 20 different types of salads. So in the back I have about 75 boxes of salads all ready to expire on the same date June 12 or 13.
> Why is the large 16 oz Organic Girl salad $7.99 that is 2 dollars more than the old ones.


75 boxes! Good lord! You better prep that Qmos bin/bins and just start dumping now or call up your donation center to see if they may want some.  Why wait when it is that excessive.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Jun 8, 2018)

Can someone tell me guidelines about bakery product? ETL found 99 cent Market Pantry apple pies in freezer. Back stocked 9/17 (that's what the white label said on the box that they print when they back stock). How do I know if they're still safe and when to date them out until for the best by date?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 9, 2018)

BREAKITOUT said:


> Can someone tell me guidelines about bakery product? ETL found 99 cent Market Pantry apple pies in freezer. Back stocked 9/17 (that's what the white label said on the box that they print when they back stock). How do I know if they're still safe and when to date them out until for the best by date?


Usually there's a best by date sticker on the box for how long they have while frozen.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 9, 2018)

BREAKITOUT said:


> Can someone tell me guidelines about bakery product? ETL found 99 cent Market Pantry apple pies in freezer. Back stocked 9/17 (that's what the white label said on the box that they print when they back stock). How do I know if they're still safe and when to date them out until for the best by date?


As far as how long they get, ask someone in Bakery. At the very least they should have a print out that lists how long everything gets after thawed. Worst case scenario, you may have to track it down on the computer.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jun 9, 2018)

BREAKITOUT said:


> Can someone tell me guidelines about bakery product? ETL found 99 cent Market Pantry apple pies in freezer. Back stocked 9/17 (that's what the white label said on the box that they print when they back stock). How do I know if they're still safe and when to date them out until for the best by date?


If it is not much just Qmos it out. Don't take the chance but also don't waste the time on figuring out whether they are good or not as you have other things to do. In Consumables we have enough scenarios where "a nickel is holding up a dollar"


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2018)

If the date of when they go out of date being frozen is still good you could put them in an endcap and sell them for 4th of July. Let's you try to sell them for longer than 5 days. That's how long the shelf life is after being thawed. I did that with the pecan and apple pies that we had a ton of around thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## glo (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone know the part number for black 36x24 refrigerated case shelves?


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck the new salad transition.  Friday we get shipped a fuck ton of fresh express salads and Sunday we get a ton of the new Dole and Organic Girl salads.
> So I tossed all the old fresh express salads bye bye donations will love me. Flexed the new salads out
> 
> Still have over 600 1 lb and 150 2lb strawberries
> They are on sale for $1.99 and $3.98.


Those fucking Dole salads and Organic Girl kept coming in that I had to keep them in the dairy cooler and as soon as I did the POG, 3 days later I had QMOSed them and several donation carts. Shows me Target doesn't care. I even flexed them out before the POG got set but it didn't help. Those Dole salads look like they belong in a 7Eleven.


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 18, 2018)

aetius27 said:


> Reading this made my day! But regarding how messed up the order is; I also don't know what's going on but I'm getting so much shit about it from my ETL bc she doesn't like how inconsistent it is with the order. I don't care either way because we sell through that faster than anything else. Anybody here not getting any cuties/clementines? I haven't seen any in weeks


I think they are transitioning to getting them from the Southern Hemisphere. I read on the Produce Weekly Market report on Workbench.


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 18, 2018)

BackroomBear said:


> Gotta cut that price! Local Meijer had strawberries @ $0.98 for 1 lb the last 2 weeks. Saw today they’re 4/$5


Gotta love Meijer! Target needs to stay competitive if it wants to stay in the grocery business. Then the LOD gets mad when I drop the price to get competitive with the 3 local grocery stores in the area. Fuck them! I run my own show because I work my own area and I know how to drive sales!


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 18, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> If it is not much just Qmos it out. Don't take the chance but also don't waste the time on figuring out whether they are good or not as you have other things to do. In Consumables we have enough scenarios where "a nickel is holding up a dollar"


Put them in the break room! I want some!


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Stop sending the new Dole and Organic Girl salads.
> Ok I flecked them in on Sunday but the FDC keeps on sending them about 4 to 6 boxes of each dcpi and there are about 20 different types of salads. So in the back I have about 75 boxes of salads all ready to expire on the same date June 12 or 13.
> Why is the large 16 oz Organic Girl salad $7.99 that is 2 dollars more than the old ones.


The markup on that is bizzare! The farmer got zilch. That's why I TPCd it to 4.99


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone else having trouble with the mydevice not working in the dairy cooler ??


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 18, 2018)

A question for those who are still PA... does it say on your paycheck that you are one? I haven't really been taking my pay stub so I don't know.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 18, 2018)

They stopped pay stubs completely about a month ago. 
On ehr under view paycheck my job title is Food Assistant.


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Even when we still had paystubs, I've never took mine home. But thank you very much.


----------



## Levi10589 (Jun 19, 2018)

I tpc probably about 40 percent of things we store order every week!!





YoNanas said:


> Gotta love Meijer! Target needs to stay competitive if it wants to stay in the grocery business. Then the LOD gets mad when I drop the price to get competitive with the 3 local grocery stores in the area. Fuck them! I run my own show because I work my own area and I know how to drive sales!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 20, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Those fucking Dole salads and Organic Girl kept coming in that I had to keep them in the dairy cooler and as soon as I did the POG, 3 days later I had QMOSed them and several donation carts. Shows me Target doesn't care. I even flexed them out before the POG got set but it didn't help. Those Dole salads look like they belong in a 7Eleven.


Dole chopped salads, even pass the date


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Jun 20, 2018)

They schedule me as Consumables, but I do the PA routines every day and everyone refers to my position as PA. So far, nothing has really changed on that front.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 25, 2018)

Is anyone’s weekends suck in food.  We just don’t have enough team members for the amount of push. 

We currrntly have 3 pallets sitting in the freezer not touched.


----------



## glo (Jun 25, 2018)

Same here. I think I have one pallet of freezer and two of dairy. We got hit with some C&S screwup though last last Saturday and got a 1200 piece food truck vs the usual 600-800. Didn’t have enough people on the schedule to finish that, let alone the GM truck...


----------



## Levi10589 (Jun 26, 2018)

We have  about 9 vehicles of dry market push so ya it does suck.



qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone’s weekends suck in food.  We just don’t have enough team members for the amount of push.
> 
> We currrntly have 3 pallets sitting in the freezer not touched.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone’s weekends suck in food.  We just don’t have enough team members for the amount of push.
> 
> We currrntly have 3 pallets sitting in the freezer not touched.



I've walked in every single day this week and last week at 1pm to close and the team was still working freight. What's worst is they're cutting hours back there and asking people to go home early... ugh. No idea why we're struggling so much, but we have been getting huge loads recently. 10 palettes to work out between 4 people, with one person usually back stocking in the coolers or freezers, makes for only three people to be working out a load and it just takes _forever_ to get done.

On a different topic, what does everyone do for breaking down milk? I wish there was an easier way and I'm trying to look for new ideas... currently I'm one of the only people that can break down milk because A.) Everyone else is old and frail, B.) The younger girls don't want to and never work late enough to actually have to break down milk, and C.) It's really just me and one other guy, maybe a third guy, that can do it.

Our current process is milk guy arrives 6-7 hours late than the posted schedule time every Monday, attempts to place milk palettes according to how they are placed in our planogram, and then I go in and manually take each and every row of milk crates off the palette using a shiny, short hook, almost like Captain Hook's hook.

It's physically taxing, and takes about two hours every time, usually Mondays and Wednesdays take about an hour or more depending on how many palettes we get, never usually more than 5. Fridays we get anywhere from 6-10 palettes.

I wish we could just place palettes down according to how they are placed, and we just take crates off as we need to fill. I feel it'd relieve a lot of space in our coolers, but I haven't quite figured out a way to present the idea to an ETL, especially knowing that is probably not a viable option.

Just looking to hear how other stores do it. How do you all break down milk?


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 2, 2018)

It sure sucks when I'm stuck being the only TM pushing produce and never enough members scheduled on the weekends or they schedule the worst of the crew who drag thru their 5.5 hour shift and refuse to stick around to finish. Fun being Captain/TL sub while at the same time juggling PA tasks and 3 bins full of Qmos plus 3 carts of those new salads Qmos


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jul 2, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> It sure sucks when I'm stuck being the only TM pushing produce and never enough members scheduled on the weekends or they schedule the worst of the crew who drag thru their 5.5 hour shift and refuse to stick around to finish. Fun being Captain/TL sub while at the same time juggling PA tasks and 3 bins full of Qmos plus 3 carts of those new salads Qmos



Expect more, pay less


----------



## zoned2deep (Jul 6, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone’s weekends suck in food.  We just don’t have enough team members for the amount of push.
> 
> We currrntly have 3 pallets sitting in the freezer not touched.


Yup, it's basically a nightmare every weekend. The number of untouched C&S pallets leftover by the time the Sunday shipment arrives still continues to shock me, even though it happens every week. When I first started working in Market, this basically never happened. C&S pallets would get pushed within 24 hours, and maybe once a month there would be one pallet left over (but almost never leftover from Thursday and still sitting back there when it arrived again on Sunday!).


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if we are still doing pfresh inventory and Starbucks inventory?? I’m scheduled to do it july 23. It’s not on the schedule in workbench and the application doesn’t have any new dates. 

Where can I find out if it’s still a thing or not ?


----------



## glo (Jul 13, 2018)

I think there was a company wide email a couple months back that said the last TINV was going to be the last and that there'd be a new process. I might've read it wrong though.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 13, 2018)

glo said:


> I think there was a company wide email a couple months back that said the last TINV was going to be the last and that there'd be a new process. I might've read it wrong though.


Thanks and I don’t get emails


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 14, 2018)

No word on TINV at my store but I figured out we're not doing it anymore. Yes!! Going Overnite was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 14, 2018)

As mentioned before, we had one scheduled but it got cancelled. Perhaps the audit is replacing it?


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jul 14, 2018)

Weird ass question, but did anyone get teavana with the beverage transition and know which vendor it is supposed to be brought in by?


----------



## NKG (Jul 14, 2018)

toredandkhaki said:


> Weird ass question, but did anyone get teavana with the beverage transition and know which vendor it is supposed to be brought in by?



Budweiser


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jul 15, 2018)

NKG said:


> Budweiser


Sounds wonderful, our state doesn't have alcohol in targets


----------



## NKG (Jul 15, 2018)

toredandkhaki said:


> Sounds wonderful, our state doesn't have alcohol in targets



It's a Starbucks and Pepsi is a vendor so try them


----------



## plsdontjuststo (Jul 15, 2018)

toredandkhaki said:


> Sounds wonderful, our state doesn't have alcohol in targets


those single-serve teavana products might come from your regional beverage distributor. budweiser guy brings those and the sparkling ice drinks where I am, and we don’t have alcohol in the store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone’s freezers get reset last week?
We got our ice cream reset that was it the other 3 aisles were suppose to be. but just haven’t had time to do them. So we have 4 freezer pallets of new products 007 just sitting in the freezer taking up too much room. Along with all that market pantry chicken they sent us a month ago. 

Also my yogurt aisle is mpg so that reset probably will be for August.


----------



## Malkiacera (Jul 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone’s freezers get reset last week?
> We got our ice cream reset that was it the other 3 aisles were suppose to be. but just haven’t had time to do them. So we have 4 freezer pallets of new products 007 just sitting in the freezer taking up too much room. Along with all that market pantry chicken they sent us a month ago.
> 
> Also my yogurt aisle is mpg so that reset probably will be for August.


We flexed all of our transition as we got it in. Plano finished reseting all of freezer by last Thursday and helped push the new product we put on uboats that day since they didn’t have to pull much.


----------



## NKG (Jul 20, 2018)

Presh Store-

How do you keep track of what you have vs on the floor so you don't over or under order?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2018)

Never order too many salads.  Mostly only order 1 of everything. When the new one comes in swap it out for the one on the sales floor as to have it fresh for the guest. The salads expire too fast most in 5 days. 

Keep your produce cooler light until the FDC sends you shit you didn’t order like 18 boxes of cantaloupe and 25 boxes of cuties and that’s just this week.
TPC stuff like this, cantaloupe are $1.50 and cuties are $1.99.


----------



## glo (Jul 20, 2018)

You should always get everything pushed and walk your cooler before you complete your order. Always order from the order guide so you can see next week’s sale items and previous order quantities.


----------



## NKG (Jul 20, 2018)

Our produce never looks full and stuff expires all the time. No one likes to order because lack of space in the cooler.


----------



## glo (Jul 21, 2018)

If your floor is empty then space in the cooler doesn’t matter. If you’re flipping all of your produce between deliveries, you’re missing out on sales because you’re running out. If you’re still looking light after produce has been all pushed, you’re not ordering enough either. Shrink matters a lot less when you’re making money. Better to have too much than too little. Get your racks on wheels and push them throughout the day.


----------



## Malkiacera (Jul 21, 2018)

A balancing act of knowing what sells well at your store and what doesn’t. Keeping the popular items on hand especially when there’s a sale.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2018)

Did anyone else get a shit ton of cuties clementines?









TPC at $1.99


----------



## glo (Aug 3, 2018)

Did you really TPC them that low?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2018)

glo said:


> Did you really TPC them that low?


Yes when you have over 500 and no room in the coolers they won’t last more than a week. So I’ll sell them all by Sunday.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 3, 2018)

Those things are tasty, I would buy several bags @ $1.99 -15% lol


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2018)

Extra 20% fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 3, 2018)

4.99 is not low for Cuties. That's the regular price around here.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> 4.99 is not low for Cuties. That's the regular price around here.


That is the regular price  before I tpcd to 1.99


----------



## glo (Aug 4, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes when you have over 500 and no room in the coolers they won’t last more than a week. So I’ll sell them all by Sunday.


idk I would've gone to 3.49 initially then lower towards the end of their shelf life.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2018)

glo said:


> idk I would've gone to 3.49 initially then lower towards the end of their shelf life.


still have 30 boxes  (300 3lb bags)in my ambient room and about 8 boxes (80) on the floor ... so i've sold about 170 in 3 days.  So i am glad that I went that low on the TPC cause at this rate I will
be rid of these things in about 6 more days.


----------



## NKG (Aug 4, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else get a shit ton of cuties clementines?
> 
> View attachment 5917View attachment 5918View attachment 5919
> 
> TPC at $1.99



Is the purge coming?


----------



## MBIMv (Aug 4, 2018)

Any advice for a newly consumables tl?


----------



## Dog (Aug 4, 2018)

MBIMv said:


> Any advice for a newly consumables tl?


Do you work in consumables now or have ever before? 
Know your team. Develop good PAs and good relationships with your vendors. Talk to your team and find out any current issues and make plans to work on them


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2018)

MBIMv said:


> Any advice for a newly consumables tl?


Read all 274 pages of this thread


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Aug 5, 2018)

MBIMv said:


> Any advice for a newly consumables tl?



I was in your position a couple months ago. Get to know your team on a personal level. Show them you aren’t afraid to get your hands dirty. Learn the process and take note of places your team can improve. Teach your team the correct way to stock product, cut their boxes , zone , ect. 

If you change any processes, explain to your team why you are making the changes. You have to get their buy in or else it won’t work. Trust your team to a degree but understand they will tell you things that aren’t true/ test you to see what they can get away with. Follow up and audit their work. Hold them accountable . Don’t be a pushover


----------



## YoNanas (Aug 5, 2018)

glo said:


> If your floor is empty then space in the cooler doesn’t matter. If you’re flipping all of your produce between deliveries, you’re missing out on sales because you’re running out. If you’re still looking light after produce has been all pushed, you’re not ordering enough either. Shrink matters a lot less when you’re making money. Better to have too much than too little. Get your racks on wheels and push them throughout the day.


Have the PA push the racks in the morning and do the cull and tasks as you go. And have them push produce from the trailer too. That way they will already know what's in the building and what's not to make it easier when ordering. Order so it's truck to floor (depends on how many deliveries you have in a week) and order from the sales floor. That way you can have a better picture what will get QMOSd based on dates and whether or not to order that item to compensate.


----------



## YoNanas (Aug 5, 2018)

Exsterninator said:


> I was in your position a couple months ago. Get to know your team on a personal level. Show them you aren’t afraid to get your hands dirty. Learn the process and take note of places your team can improve. Teach your team the correct way to stock product, cut their boxes , zone , ect.
> 
> If you change any processes, explain to your team why you are making the changes. You have to get their buy in or else it won’t work. Trust your team to a degree but understand they will tell you things that aren’t true/ test you to see what they can get away with. Follow up and audit their work. Hold them accountable . Don’t be a pushover


If the team member has been working the trade for several years, they know what they are doing so fuck off. Just because you got that position, don't let the power go to your head. Respect your team members because if some have been in the trade longer than you been with the company they know more than you. And really they are the TL of their department.


----------



## YoNanas (Aug 5, 2018)

MBIMv said:


> Any advice for a newly consumables tl?


Get your ass off that chair and join your team 
in E2E.


----------



## YoNanas (Aug 5, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes when you have over 500 and no room in the coolers they won’t last more than a week. So I’ll sell them all by Sunday.


I do it all the time. Better to make a dime or two than feed the compactor. Even grocery stores do when they have loads. They drop the price. Profit is one thing but space is another. So drop that price and sell that shit!


----------



## MBIMv (Aug 9, 2018)

So my biggest struggle is I don't have a PA and literally no hours. I have a truck every day. Anyone have a p fresh store like this? How do I come clean every day? (no trucks rolling over and backstock)


----------



## Logo (Aug 9, 2018)

@Qmossqueen I'm jealous of how clean your ambient room looks. Ours is disgusting! Market TL has no standards.  Just plain gross! Won't talk about dairy cooler!!!


----------



## Levi10589 (Aug 9, 2018)

With the amount of hours and people we have in market coming clean happens very rarely. We have 11 pallets of food truck and 11 vehicles of dry market push when I left tonight.





MBIMv said:


> So my biggest struggle is I don't have a PA and literally no hours. I have a truck every day. Anyone have a p fresh store like this? How do I come clean every day? (no trucks rolling over and backstock)


----------



## NPC (Aug 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Did anyone else get a shit ton of cuties clementines?
> 
> View attachment 5917View attachment 5918View attachment 5919
> 
> TPC at $1.99



Who is he?!


----------



## Aredhel (Aug 11, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I do it all the time. Better to make a dime or two than feed the compactor. Even grocery stores do when they have loads. They drop the price. Profit is one thing but space is another. So drop that price and sell that shit!


I have a bunch of hangry chickens...


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2018)

So the order snfu from Saturday. I only got a few produce today about 80 items I ordered around 10:50 Saturday night.
This must have effected the dairy at the fdc cause spread sheet said we are getting 499 pieces for fresh and only received about 1/2 pallet at most 100 pieces.
several  stores in my district also got small to no dairy today


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2018)

NPC said:


> Who is he?!View attachment 5981


Meet my guy.


----------



## NPC (Aug 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Meet my guy.
> 
> View attachment 5998View attachment 5998



Damn he a cutie


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2018)

NPC said:


> Damn he a cutie


He guards my ambient room and is the only tm who cleans it lol.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 14, 2018)

He clearly does a very good job. He's only got one scuff that I can see.


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 20, 2018)

thats vandalism.


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 20, 2018)

i think the market department is the most crucial department of target and we should get the privilege over every other dept.  yet we do not get enough team members.  they put me in charge at noon running both pfresh and dry cafs and gobacks while restocking the U.  The market brings in customers everyday, these same customers.  do you see people coming to target everyday to buy furnitures, TV's or even make-up ? Market is the major enticer of customers.  We can do whatever sales floor TM's do, but once you ask a sales floor help find unlocated produce or meat, they back away.


----------



## MBIMv (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone know if you can order signage for Icee flavors?


----------



## glo (Aug 23, 2018)

MBIMv said:


> Anyone know if you can order signage for Icee flavors?


Not 100% sure, but I’m fairly certain that’s through ICEE themselves. Call your rep and see.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2018)

Are you following the new assignment sheet. Wtf.
We all get an assignment sheet to follow every day

Oh and on the top “to  help all families discover the joy of everyday life”

I kid you not

I covered my name and date and my duties but here is the top


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> “to help all families discover the joy of everyday life”


Without ensuring said TM understands/has experienced the concept.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 27, 2018)

"joy" by way of mass-scale consumerism? That really gave me the heebie jeebies


----------



## Asuras (Sep 1, 2018)

Any Deli TL/Leads here know if you can still order labels for the chocolate puddings? If so is it via Sap or on a order guide? Either one, what is the dcpi or SAp number /name?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Sep 2, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Any Deli TL/Leads here know if you can still order labels for the chocolate puddings? If so is it via Sap or on a order guide? Either one, what is the dcpi or SAp number /name?


Pretty sure the answer is no. We've been printing all of our cup snacker labels off the scales.


----------



## MBIMv (Sep 3, 2018)

Did anyone get Unicorn magic Icee flavor? What do am I supposed to do with the cups? I couldn't find anything on WB


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2018)

Just started using the coupons for this quarter that came in last week.  We only got for meat 1, 3, 5 dollar off and produce 50 cents, 1 and 2 dollar off.

NO 2 or 4 dollar off meat.  And NO coupons for bakery ?????


----------



## NKG (Sep 6, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Just started using the coupons for this quarter that came in last week.  We only got for meat 1, 3, 5 dollar off and produce 50 cents, 1 and 2 dollar off.
> 
> NO 2 or 4 dollar off meat.  And NO coupons for bakery ?????



Good luck ordering them in SAP. 2 weeks later still haven't gotten them


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Just started using the coupons for this quarter that came in last week.  We only got for meat 1, 3, 5 dollar off and produce 50 cents, 1 and 2 dollar off.
> 
> NO 2 or 4 dollar off meat.  And NO coupons for bakery ?????



The meat coupon change was detailed in the merchandise update (as well as the weekly email from our FBD). It's weird that you didn't get any bakery coupons though. I'm not sure about shipments to pfreshs. We all got the same number of rolls in a box (this is also the first time they sent us 2 boxes so not sure if it was on purpose or accident) just with more 1 3 5s going to meat instead of 2 and 4.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Just started using the coupons for this quarter that came in last week.  We only got for meat 1, 3, 5 dollar off and produce 50 cents, 1 and 2 dollar off.
> 
> NO 2 or 4 dollar off meat.  And NO coupons for bakery ?????


Just making a general comment about these coupons.
They don't seem to have any validation method, which is odd. I've accidentally scanned these twice at the register, and corrected the error, but even though they only had one package of meat, the register took the value amount of the coupon off the order as many times as I scanned it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2018)

Fun Sunday at spot no power going on 2 hours.  Still open and guest shopping in the dark. Only have emergency lights and cash registers working.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 9, 2018)

My store doesn't have emergency lighting (?!!?!!!???!!!). A few months ago the power was cut for about 15 minutes and it was so fucking dark you couldn't see your hand in front of your face, like being in an unexplored part of Mammoth Cave


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2018)

@qmosqueen, good job on using repack boxes instead of plastic on open air aisles.


----------



## MBIMv (Sep 11, 2018)

P Fresh Stores-

Anyone come clean every day? How many people does it take? Any tips would be great.


----------



## Shadowski (Sep 20, 2018)

Had the modernization training this week. Optimistic, but gotta rework the market schedule. Even though our pfresh got clean and zoned every day with things the way I scheduled them.

Sigh.....

At least it lets me lead my team now. I was really tired of being the TM/L 90%/10% on my shifts.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Sep 20, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> Had the modernization training this week. Optimistic, but gotta rework the market schedule. Even though our pfresh got clean and zoned every day with things the way I scheduled them.
> 
> Sigh.....
> 
> At least it lets me lead my team now. I was really tired of being the TM/L 90%/10% on my shifts.


Just out of curiosity what was talked about? How long was it? Did each of the TLs go over each others process in a group? I still need to do mine


----------



## Shadowski (Sep 21, 2018)

2 days, 8 hours each at another store. Had like 25 team leads both market and starbucks. Had 3 leads from the area super too.

It was presented pretty well. Discussed the new assignment sheets, the 15 key expectations we have to know, how to walk them.....

Had some time on the floor showing it to us too. Feels like a lot, but just remember those 15 things. Those are what's going to be walked with etl and above.

Oh, and yeah. All the tls got to discuss things on groups. Got some nice info on how other stores do it.

And to be honest... I think I can performance out easier with this new system. It's been hit and miss on that. I Wink.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Sep 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Fun Sunday at spot no power going on 2 hours.  Still open and guest shopping in the dark. Only have emergency lights and cash registers working.


I learned long ago where the switch to shut down the registers server was. Its in our backroom.  No registers, no sales, no sales bye everyone.  My store didnt have backup lights either. Learned that during Harvey. We do however have a backup generator for our freezer when they built it thanks to Ike


----------



## skrepo1977 (Sep 21, 2018)

Shadowski said:


> 2 days, 8 hours each at another store. Had like 25 team leads both market and starbucks. Had 3 leads from the area super too.
> 
> It was presented pretty well. Discussed the new assignment sheets, the 15 key expectations we have to know, how to walk them.....
> 
> ...


By "Performancing out" you meaning getting possibly fired....


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 3, 2018)

Having started this thread, years ago, I felt it best to say it in Market, I have been offered a job by my former HR ETL as well as another  former HR TM a job, at a brand new DC (9 miles of conveyor, ffs, its intimidating.)  For you all who work hard, and feel like it isn't worth it, remember that, that hard work can translate to other companies, even with the people you work with, daily.  I was a PA, then Signing TM, at Target, now more then likely a Quality Assurance associate, at a competitors DC of 1,000 people (brand new opened less than a year ago). It feels great to see my hard work didn't mean shit after all.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 3, 2018)

Congrats, Good Luck, and please don’t be a stranger!😁🍀


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 4, 2018)

Good luck! Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2018)

Ok it’s officially thanksgiving season. 

 Turkeys arrived Thursday October 18 2018.

 We received 1 full pallet plus about 10 other boxes mixed in with the other 3 pallets of freezer. I set the bunker got 8 boxes of MP turkey breast out and 3 boxes of big MP turkeys.  

Next five weeks is going to be pure hell for market

Keep posting your stories here.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 19, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Ok it’s officially thanksgiving season.
> 
> Turkeys arrived Thursday October 18 2018.
> 
> ...



We just got our turkey truck. We're in remodel and our freezer isn't in commission so we have a freezer trailer. Well... we have no more room in the freezer to backstock, so there's maybe 8 u-boats of full case backstock that still needs to be backstocked... so... we've moved those vehicles into our turkey truck for room, while we purge the freezer trailer. OH WAIT!!!! They sent us a shit ton of brand new 50 count pizza roll cases! BUT THERE'S MORE; They sent us even MORE cases of a brand new archer farm pizzas. So, now we have to deal with all of that and it's not tied to any locations at all and it's not like we have time to do any of that but now we gotta find time.

Bakery, Deli, Produce, and Freezer Remodel has been the worst part of our remodel experience thus far. Our turkey trailer is now a secondary backstock trailer lol. Our freezer remodel has been probably the worst part of it all. It's been hell. Bakery had to use the trailer too but their freezer is never so filled and they never have backstock, so it didn't really mean that much. Their pulls are never above 10 DPCI. We get bakery product in our FDC pallets and we ship two full u-boats over to them and they will only have a few boxes of backstock, maybe six. But with the main freezer down... it's been hell.

/endrant

I always forget this topic exists, I need to be more active in here to learn more and talk. Anyone else get their turkey yet? Had a backroom TM asking me if we had two trucks now and I said "Well, no... it's a turkey trailer, but we're using it." and she mouths "What the fuck?" because there's been barely any room in our stockroom.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 19, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Having started this thread, years ago, I felt it best to say it in Market, I have been offered a job by my former HR ETL as well as another  former HR TM a job, at a brand new DC (9 miles of conveyor, ffs, its intimidating.)  For you all who work hard, and feel like it isn't worth it, remember that, that hard work can translate to other companies, even with the people you work with, daily.  I was a PA, then Signing TM, at Target, now more then likely a Quality Assurance associate, at a competitors DC of 1,000 people (brand new opened less than a year ago). It feels great to see my hard work didn't mean shit after all.



That is why I always tell people to try even when it won't mean much. It will reflect, and leaders may or may not remember it. If they don't, it's our jobs to be like "hey, I deserve some credit."
My Frozen Dairy department has been really bad as of late, but I'm beginning to realize this is how it's going to be from now on. Thinking I am going to rekindle my interest in becoming a PA regardless if it means no pay-raise, but that is definitely a deal breaker... but if that gets me to where I want to be, so be it.

Good luck! _I just hope it's not wally world_


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2018)

I’m sick and tired of these pumpkin Gaylord pallets so far we have gotten 14 pallets in the last 3 weeks. Yes over 400 pumpkins sold. 

We are flying through the pumpkins at 4.99 while Aldis are 2.99.
Looks like we have 1 pallet coming Saturday and 2 on Sunday yeah. Oh and they are in Sunday’s AD for 4.99. Whippie.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 20, 2018)

Hoboy.. I got my 6 pallets of turkeys last night! TBH, I'm thinking of ordering to double what came in last night. I really hope this early bird promo is a killer. I have kind of mixed feelings about not having Honeysuckle this year.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 20, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> We just got our turkey truck. We're in remodel and our freezer isn't in commission so we have a freezer trailer. Well... we have no more room in the freezer to backstock, so there's maybe 8 u-boats of full case backstock that still needs to be backstocked... so... we've moved those vehicles into our turkey truck for room, while we purge the freezer trailer. OH WAIT!!!! They sent us a shit ton of brand new 50 count pizza roll cases! BUT THERE'S MORE; They sent us even MORE cases of a brand new archer farm pizzas. So, now we have to deal with all of that and it's not tied to any locations at all and it's not like we have time to do any of that but now we gotta find time.
> 
> Bakery, Deli, Produce, and Freezer Remodel has been the worst part of our remodel experience thus far. Our turkey trailer is now a secondary backstock trailer lol. Our freezer remodel has been probably the worst part of it all. It's been hell. Bakery had to use the trailer too but their freezer is never so filled and they never have backstock, so it didn't really mean that much. Their pulls are never above 10 DPCI. We get bakery product in our FDC pallets and we ship two full u-boats over to them and they will only have a few boxes of backstock, maybe six. But with the main freezer down... it's been hell.
> 
> ...



This makes me sad. We're scheduled for a total cooler/freezer replacement but it has nothing to do with our unannounced remodel. Fortunately, we're not scheduled to start until after the holidays but I already know it's going to be a massive pain in the ass. It's been 4 years since we've stowed any bakery product so at least we have that going for us.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 20, 2018)

During our remodel they messed up hard. The new island for deli/ higher end cheeses was not the one specified for our store. Had to wait weeks to get approved for the other one. While we did we had no space for 20 feet of product. Majority was qmos’d out and whatever else was put into our end caps to let it get a chance to sell


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 20, 2018)

We didn’t receive honeysuckle last year. I’ll  be sad if it’s phasing out here :,(


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

We got a.shit ton of pumpkins today, can you say 5 pallets a total of 175 pumpkins add that to the 1 pallet that we received yesterday.  We will sell them but why 5 pallets when we get a fdc truck everyday.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> We got a.shit ton of pumpkins today, can you say 5 pallets a total of 175 pumpkins add that to the 1 pallet that we received yesterday.  We will sell them but why 5 pallets when we get a fdc truck everyday.


Well, obviously, they sent you mine by mistake. They cut 3 of the 4 I ordered for tonight's drop. Yesterday I sold about 4 bins worth so I hope what I have on hand will get me through.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 22, 2018)

Our freezer is finally back up and running. Morning team left me with 6 u-boats of backstock in freezer and two uboats + a three tier cart of backstock in cooler and one of them was not b-coded at all, but I was aware because I came in at 10am and everyone left at 12:30. I got everything done, milk broken down, and everything squared away, cleaned, and ready for the morning. First time in a long ass time. It feels good.

We get so many pumpkins a day it's not even funny. I saw our turkey trailer had 4 pallets in it today, we haven't really sold too many yet but I'm guessing it will begin to sell soon.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 22, 2018)

LogisticsFox said:


> This makes me sad. We're scheduled for a total cooler/freezer replacement but it has nothing to do with our unannounced remodel. Fortunately, we're not scheduled to start until after the holidays but I already know it's going to be a massive pain in the ass. It's been 4 years since we've stowed any bakery product so at least we have that going for us.



It was a major pain in the ass. It was awful. Our turkey trailer became a secondary freezer trailer and we had to use it again today so Remodel team and construction could do finishing touches in the Freezer, but it was usable. Today, when I was breaking down milk, one of the Construction remodel workers somehow set off the "DOOR IS OPEN" alarm/horn and it was BLARING, that shit was loud. I could barely hear it from inside the cooler, I just thought it was the fans squealing a little. The guy opens the cooler door and then it hits me... "BVWEEEERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and he goes "Holy shit!" but I could barely hear him because it was so loud.

He sat up there on a ladder with ear plugs for nearly 10 minutes to get it to shut off and then fixed it. The sensor must have been setup wrong or something.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 22, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> During our remodel they messed up hard. The new island for deli/ higher end cheeses was not the one specified for our store. Had to wait weeks to get approved for the other one. While we did we had no space for 20 feet of product. Majority was qmos’d out and whatever else was put into our end caps to let it get a chance to sell



That's awful. I'd be pissed, but then again, I remember I don't get paid enough to care. 😂


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 22, 2018)

The new system is the old system--We've been doing end-to-end in Market in my store for quite awhile now.  However, now that the rest of the store is inching toward E2E, things are quite a clusterfluff.  Our backroom footprint keeps shrinking, and Flow's stuff ends up in our BR aisles...which keeps us from efficiently doing our own processes.  We are all frustrated.  Add to that new TMs who aren't grasping the idea of "fast" and "accurate," overstuffed wacos from playing catch-up, and some other things I can't discuss, and we as a team are very discouraged.  I'm trying to be an example for my newer teammates, and I too am having a hard time being successful at this after not having much of a problem with it before.  Can I get reassurances that this *has* worked somewhere else, or is this whole new world setting us up for failure?


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 24, 2018)

Another question...do any of you feel that Market is getting the shaft from higher-ups not in your department, like we're the unwanted relatives?


----------



## skrepo1977 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Another question...do any of you feel that Market is getting the shaft from higher-ups not in your department, like we're the unwanted relatives?


             Yes, yes indeed. ..


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 24, 2018)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Another question...do any of you feel that Market is getting the shaft from higher-ups not in your department, like we're the unwanted relatives?


omg YESSSSSSSS


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone else get a crap ton of apple cider ???
We received 35 boxes of the half gallon apple cider.
So that’s a total of 315 half gallons.  I got 20 boxes out on the Salesfloor.

Oh and as for the pumpkins we received 5 pallets on Sunday, 2 pallets on Wednesday and 2 more pallets coming Saturday.  We are selling tons of pumpkins 🎃 pumpkins 🎃


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 26, 2018)

It’s Not until the last couple of orders will we receive a bulk amount from c&s and tpc the hell out of them. Oh wait mywork won’t let me tpc right now :,)


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> It’s Not until the last couple of orders will we receive a bulk amount from c&s and tpc the hell out of them. Oh wait mywork won’t let me tpc right now :,)


It does in the price change app


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 27, 2018)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Another question...do any of you feel that Market is getting the shaft from higher-ups not in your department, like we're the unwanted relatives?



It's always " Ugh, Market and frozen dairy is behind again?"

But, then again, what's new? We're always behind since we can't seem to hire anyone with actual availability and we're always under-staffed.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 27, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> It's always " Ugh, Market and frozen dairy is behind again?"
> 
> But, then again, what's new? We're always behind since we can't seem to hire anyone with actual availability and we're always under-staffed.



You're not kidding.  We just fired a new TM for continued violations of policy and we've also had The Creeping Crud passing through the team, and we have had a pretty high turnover for a few months now.  The availability isn't the problem for us--it's staying on-task and grasping the concepts of fast work, accurate stock and backstock, and not wandering off.  And yes, we're very behind.  I'm not innocent of being a little slow some days, but I at least try to do my best to stay on-task and do the best I can to accurately put things away.  The DTL has not been happy with our progress with the new system.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Just started using the coupons for this quarter that came in last week.  We only got for meat 1, 3, 5 dollar off and produce 50 cents, 1 and 2 dollar off.
> 
> NO 2 or 4 dollar off meat.  And NO coupons for bakery ?????


I never got my Fall coupons. I still use the summer ones. Like wtf? Why is my store against the coupons. I guarantee you everything I coupon sells.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I’m sick and tired of these pumpkin Gaylord pallets so far we have gotten 14 pallets in the last 3 weeks. Yes over 400 pumpkins sold.
> 
> We are flying through the pumpkins at 4.99 while Aldis are 2.99.
> Looks like we have 1 pallet coming Saturday and 2 on Sunday yeah. Oh and they are in Sunday’s AD for 4.99. Whippie.


I got two pallets in. And that is TWO stacked one on top of the other no saran wrap. Straight outta trailer. Then maneuvering them thru the trapped fire aisle full of Christmas merch. That coulda been a disaster. A code green.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else get a crap ton of apple cider ???
> We received 35 boxes of the half gallon apple cider.
> So that’s a total of 315 half gallons.  I got 20 boxes out on the Salesfloor.
> 
> Oh and as for the pumpkins we received 5 pallets on Sunday, 2 pallets on Wednesday and 2 more pallets coming Saturday.  We are selling tons of pumpkins 🎃 pumpkins 🎃


I got so much apple cider that I have left it out of the cooler as there will be no space, no vehicles. Not as much as you but I'm sure it will come.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Ok it’s officially thanksgiving season.
> 
> Turkeys arrived Thursday October 18 2018.
> 
> ...


This year, I plan on not dealing with the whole reweighing the turkeys crap. I will leave that for another TM to handle. Like, whoever does freezer.


----------



## YoNanas (Oct 27, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> We just got our turkey truck. We're in remodel and our freezer isn't in commission so we have a freezer trailer. Well... we have no more room in the freezer to backstock, so there's maybe 8 u-boats of full case backstock that still needs to be backstocked... so... we've moved those vehicles into our turkey truck for room, while we purge the freezer trailer. OH WAIT!!!! They sent us a shit ton of brand new 50 count pizza roll cases! BUT THERE'S MORE; They sent us even MORE cases of a brand new archer farm pizzas. So, now we have to deal with all of that and it's not tied to any locations at all and it's not like we have time to do any of that but now we gotta find time.
> 
> Bakery, Deli, Produce, and Freezer Remodel has been the worst part of our remodel experience thus far. Our turkey trailer is now a secondary backstock trailer lol. Our freezer remodel has been probably the worst part of it all. It's been hell. Bakery had to use the trailer too but their freezer is never so filled and they never have backstock, so it didn't really mean that much. Their pulls are never above 10 DPCI. We get bakery product in our FDC pallets and we ship two full u-boats over to them and they will only have a few boxes of backstock, maybe six. But with the main freezer down... it's been hell.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a turkey trailer for backstock. Not that it's that crowded in my freezer but over the next month or so it will be hell in market. So a freezer trailer for backstock would be good.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

So we got another 6 pallets of pumpkins on Saturday.

That makes
Sunday 21st = 5 pallets
Wednesday 24th = 2 pallets
Saturday 27th = 6 pallets.

13 pallets X 35 = 455 pumpkins in one week all sold. 

We have about 20 pumpkins left less than 1 pallet.

This year we sold around 25 pallets of pumpkins.

I’m sick of the orange pumpkins 🎃 pumpkins 🎃


----------



## skrepo1977 (Oct 28, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> So we got another 6 pallets of pumpkins on Saturday.
> 
> That makes
> Sunday 21st = 5 pallets
> ...


Be thankful they are not ghost pumpkins. Imagine qmosing that crap, crap that does not move worth a diddle.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Be thankful they are not ghost pumpkins. Imagine qmosing that crap, crap that does not move worth a diddle.


We received only 1 pallet of those white crap and I tossed about half of them 1 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 29, 2018)

Wish we had pumpkins. Been out for three days.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

Is anyone else having trouble with the Pfresh orders since Mywork 2.0 ????

today we received 197 pieces for produce and we only ordered about 78 pieces... for Friday it says 192 pieces are coming when only ordered 110. 
whats up with all this extra produce being pushed to my store.

and Halloween is over stop sending that Affy Tapple caramel  apples ... they DO NOT SELL !!!!


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Nov 1, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I got so much apple cider that I have left it out of the cooler as there will be no space, no vehicles. Not as much as you but I'm sure it will come.


We ended up putting a few cases on a front-end endcap.  We still have a rather large pallet of it in the dairy cooler.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

Why are they retiring the UPC maintenance application.  I want to link a bar code with a DPCI.

Anyone have any ideas except a my support.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 4, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the Pfresh orders since Mywork 2.0 ????
> 
> today we received 197 pieces for produce and we only ordered about 78 pieces... for Friday it says 192 pieces are coming when only ordered 110.
> whats up with all this extra produce being pushed to my store.



Supposedly, this is fixed. We saw similar order hikes in both produce and deli.. The last of the salad stuff should finally QMOS today . I'm just glad I got my first turkey order before the app migration. If 12 pallets of turkeys showed up, I would be a sad panda.


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyone have advice for Turkey's? I'm worried I won't have enough Turkeys and next week is my last week to make sure I'm good for Thanksgiving.


----------



## NPC (Nov 9, 2018)

NKG said:


> Anyone have advice for Turkey's?


Use a brine! ;D Moist turkey!


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2018)

NPC said:


> Use a brine! ;D Moist turkey!



Girl- I don't want to cook them. Just sell them


----------



## NPC (Nov 9, 2018)

Aredhel said:


> Most turkeys are pre-brined. Brine em any more and you’ll have an inedible mess. Most meat is mildly brined.  Adds weight and weight means money.



Who is buying a "pre-brined" turkey if they want to brine their own? You buy a roasted chicken, and then take it home and roast it again?


----------



## Aredhel (Nov 9, 2018)

Pre brined may be a bad description. But most meat is soaked in a water salt solution that boosts weight. It does effect flavor.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 9, 2018)

Don't use turkeys that are injected with crap to start with, they don't taste like much of anything anyway.
Free range is good if you can afford it.
Brining takes up space but makes a tasty, juicy bird.
When Thanksgiving fell on Hanukkah a while back I did a Maneschewitz Brine that was amazing.
How To Make Maneschewitz-Brined Roast Turkey For Thanksgivukkah - https://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/manischewitz-turkey
Best turkey ever.


----------



## NPC (Nov 9, 2018)

Aredhel said:


> Pre brined may be a bad description. But most meat is soaked in a water salt solution that boosts weight. It does effect flavor.



Yeah I don't recommend Market Panty turkey to anyone.


----------



## Aredhel (Nov 9, 2018)

NPC said:


> Yeah I don't recommend Market Panty turkey to anyone.


Dogs wouldn’t eat it...


----------



## NPC (Nov 9, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Don't use turkeys that are injected with crap to start with, they don't taste like much of anything anyway.
> Free range is good if you can afford it.
> Brining takes up space but makes a tasty, juicy bird.
> When Thanksgiving fell on Hanukkah a while back I did a Maneschewitz Brine that was amazing.
> ...



I was so excited for this recipe, I clicked despite being from buzzfeed. I hope my pan can be used on the stove for the sauce. This year I'm shoving butter under the skin! Roughly gonna use this recipe...


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2018)

On a more serious note, you should get a push of turkeys. Over order so you have enough through thanksgiving. They’ll probably still sell after thanksgiving for a few days at whatever price they’re marked down to. Afterwards, mark them down a bit further to clear them out. Make sure you have plenty of 20-24’s, then probably half as much of each size, decending. Email your grocery director to see if they’re alright with you selling them in a refrigerated case to shorten the customer’s thaw time. 

Better to have too many than too little. We sell at or below cost, but they generate more sales through add on items.


----------



## glo (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh, and don’t neglect to order ham/pineapple.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2018)

Just keep ordering them    Use Audit app and research the numbers down “they are by pounds”. But go way below what you really have on hand.  Or defect out a lot.


We are low on butterball medium and lsrge but today it said on the way around 440 for large which is 24 boxes and about 360 for medium about 20 boxes.

So I’m guessing that we will keep getting more turkeys in. and fresh turkeys are coming  around the 17th 18 th.


----------



## Levi10589 (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone who works in market, is your store becoming completely obsessed with zoning for several hours and making things look full by putting stuff in the wrong spot all while you are sitting on 8 pallets of food truck that hasn't been stocked?


----------



## skrepo1977 (Nov 11, 2018)

8 pallets! Yikes! As for the zone yes


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

I was in a store about 10 miles from mine today just want to thank all my market team members for all they do. I really appreciate them after seeing this store.


This store does as much as mine in sales busy about 160 k per week day.  They still had gourds out they went salvage.   the fresh cut flowers were in front of the turkey bunker could not climb  over them to see the 1 butterball that was there.
Bakery tables was about 70% empty NO King’s Hawaiian out this is a Tuesday afternoon. Wtf


----------



## skrepo1977 (Nov 14, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I was in a store about 10 miles from mine today just want to thank all my market team members for all they do. I really appreciate them after seeing this store.
> 
> 
> This store does as much as mine in sales busy about 160 k per week day.  They still had gourds out they went salvage.   the fresh cut flowers were in front of the turkey bunker could not climb  over them to see the 1 butterball that was there.
> Bakery tables was about 70% empty NO King’s Hawaiian out this is a Tuesday afternoon. Wtf


 Did I read that correctly you make $160,000 on a weekday, just in Grocery or you mean for the whole store. When I look at sales I only care about my own department as we are the ones holding it together


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Did I read that correctly you make $160,000 on a weekday, just in Grocery or you mean for the whole store. When I look at sales I only care about my own department as we are the ones holding it together


160,000for the whole store, for grocery its around 40,000 .


----------



## NKG (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm freaking out over Thanksgiving....Turkeys weren't moving so I didn't order any. Now I had to go crazy to make sure we have them for this weekend.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2018)

NKG said:


> I'm freaking out over Thanksgiving....Turkeys weren't moving so I didn't order any. Now I had to go crazy to make sure we have them for this weekend.


No matter how many turkeys you have you will always be out on the Monday before thanksgiving.
We currently have about
Butterballs. 10-15 lbs = 30 boxes
16-20 lbs = 10 boxes
20-24 lbs = 40 boxes

Market pantry only about 10 boxes but bunker is full

No need to scramble but I’ll order a few more for Sunday delivery.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## skrepo1977 (Nov 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> No matter how many turkeys you have you will always be out on the Monday before thanksgiving.
> We currently have about
> Butterballs. 10-15 lbs = 30 boxes
> 16-20 lbs = 10 boxes
> ...


Have you seen the prices that Vons, Albertsons, Ralphs and other regional stores are throwing out there per pound. They are much much cheaper than Target. I don't plan on ordering too many more. On I believe workbench there was indications of a discount if needed on turkeys to stay competitive but I hope it is a coupon and not a situation where we need to reweigh everything with an updated price.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 15, 2018)

I’m glad I’m in a GM and don’t have to freak about Turkeys.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2018)

We have about 250 turkeys ready to sell in the freezer 3 pallets worth. Birds will be flying out the door the next 4 days. Plus the bunker is full 2 sides frozen about 50 turkeys in there. And we could get more turkeys with Sunday’s freezer delivery.

And fresh turkeys will start to arrive on the dairy pallets on Sunday.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Dec 1, 2018)

Has anyone gone through a non-remodel total walkin replacement? I feel like I'm in a good spot, preparedness wise. I just want to make sure there's not any unapparent difficulties coming my way.

Also; y'all crazy. This was the first time I have tried a MP frozen turkey and it was easily the best turkey I have ever done (dry brined, spachcocked, compound butter under skin).


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 3, 2018)

It’s been a while but how am I supposed to get the large plastic strip that holds the label strips on the milk racks for walk in coolers. It is straight up nasty but I’m having so much trouble getting it off.🤮


----------



## LogisticsFox (Dec 3, 2018)

Malkiacera said:


> It’s been a while but how am I supposed to get the large plastic strip that holds the label strips on the milk racks for walk in coolers. It is straight up nasty but I’m having so much trouble getting it off.🤮


Are you talking about the white stock from behind racks on wheels? If that's what you mean, they're made by BOF and they're really freaking expensive. The new style is a two piece system where the label strip holder holder and the front fencing is two pieces. Makes it loads easier to clean and replace if one breaks.

If you need assistance taking the rack apart, make sure you take out the dividers before the front piece and then apply forward pressure to the fence. Depending on the milk buildup, the piece should loosen forward. Make sure you keep your mouth closed, it can get a little flaky.


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 3, 2018)

LogisticsFox said:


> Are you talking about the white stock from behind racks on wheels? If that's what you mean, they're made by BOF and they're really freaking expensive. The new style is a two piece system where the label strip holder holder and the front fencing is two pieces. Makes it loads easier to clean and replace if one breaks.
> 
> If you need assistance taking the rack apart, make sure you take out the dividers before the front piece and then apply forward pressure to the fence. Depending on the milk buildup, the piece should loosen forward. Make sure you keep your mouth closed, it can get a little flaky.


Thank you, although I gave up and decided to clean and swap a spare rack we have, there is just so much caked in the plastic strip I couldn’t even loosen it . 😖


----------



## YoNanas (Dec 3, 2018)

Levi10589 said:


> Anyone who works in market, is your store becoming completely obsessed with zoning for several hours and making things look full by putting stuff in the wrong spot all while you are sitting on 8 pallets of food truck that hasn't been stocked?


That is the worst thing I ever heard. Your TL and ETL need to be fired ASAP.


----------



## YoNanas (Dec 3, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> We have about 250 turkeys ready to sell in the freezer 3 pallets worth. Birds will be flying out the door the next 4 days. Plus the bunker is full 2 sides frozen about 50 turkeys in there. And we could get more turkeys with Sunday’s freezer delivery.
> 
> And fresh turkeys will start to arrive on the dairy pallets on Sunday.


Put them on eBay! Haha


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank fuckin god we didn’t have turkey week this year, goddamn that shit was annoying as hell


----------



## Levi10589 (Dec 4, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> That is the worst thing I ever heard. Your TL and ETL need to be fired ASAP.


 My STL is the one completely obsessed with these zoning tactics.


----------



## NKG (Dec 4, 2018)

Levi10589 said:


> My STL is the one completely obsessed with these zoning tactics.



Blessed my STL thinks that's a crazy idea. If we are out, then let's fill it with the right merchandise


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Dec 6, 2018)

We've finally all gotten into routines, and the work is very fairly divided up and reasonable for the shifts we have.  Our team is getting good at what we do.  Our TL is amazing and positive, but kicks butts when needed.  I've been feeling quite accomplished as I have been able to finish all my work in the time allotted, and that wasn't quite happening before we went to the new routines a little while ago (the new task sheets).  We've heard great stuff from our TL and ETL and even higher-up visitors.  We're now able to even do some EXF scanning again.  It feels good to be in this position.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> So we got another 6 pallets of pumpkins on Saturday.
> 
> That makes
> Sunday 21st = 5 pallets
> ...


Be lucky you don't work at the grocery store I do, as my boss ordered several thousand pumpkins and we still had customers coming at the last minute to ask where all of our stock went.


----------



## YoNanas (Dec 17, 2018)

Levi10589 said:


> My STL is the one completely obsessed with these zoning tactics.


My STL would just walk down my cooler endcaps and zone like crazy. Like WTF. Is zoning that important? Instead of zoning, he could be stocking.


----------



## YoNanas (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Market TL! Why do we start so late? Why do you have one person coming in at 4am to do pulls and the rest at 7am or 8am? Makes no sense! That's why when you ask me to stay later, hell no!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Hey Market TL! Why do we start so late? Why do you have one person coming in at 4am to do pulls and the rest at 7am or 8am? Makes no sense! That's why when you ask me to stay later, hell no!


I miss my 6 am to 2:30 pm shift.  This 7 am to 3:30 and the 8 am to 4:30 shifts suck big time my whole day is ruined.


----------



## YoNanas (Dec 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I miss my 6 am to 2:30 pm shift.  This 7 am to 3:30 and the 8 am to 4:30 shifts suck big time my whole day is ruined.


Same here! I would even take the 6am shifts over the 7am crap if I'm not able to go back to the 5am shifts. I feel drained more than ever. Getting out in the middle of rush hour traffic. I get home and hardly have any time in between and it's like only a few hours and then bedtime. Or I stay up and get like 5 hours of sleep. 

So annoying pushing with guests in the way. And it's like 9am and I'm still going through stuff on the floor. Now I'm trying to enjoy these couple of weeks with the store opening at 7am, so I have 6am shifts.


----------



## Levi10589 (Dec 19, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> My STL would just walk down my cooler endcaps and zone like crazy. Like WTF. Is zoning that important? Instead of zoning, he could be stocking.



Mine does that too alot.


----------



## scbman (Dec 20, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Same here! I would even take the 6am shifts over the 7am crap if I'm not able to go back to the 5am shifts. I feel drained more than ever. Getting out in the middle of rush hour traffic. I get home and hardly have any time in between and it's like only a few hours and then bedtime. Or I stay up and get like 5 hours of sleep.
> 
> So annoying pushing with guests in the way. And it's like 9am and I'm still going through stuff on the floor. Now I'm trying to enjoy these couple of weeks with the store opening at 7am, so I have 6am shifts.



Not a Grocery TL as of a couple months ago but I can tell you it's definitely HQ direction.


----------



## NKG (Dec 28, 2018)

Tips for cleaning cooler floors? Mine look dirty after mopping. Plus milk stains.


----------



## RhettB (Dec 28, 2018)

NKG said:


> Tips for cleaning cooler floors? Mine look dirty after mopping. Plus milk stains.



Give the cleaning crew a case of pop to take the scrubber in there.


----------



## NKG (Dec 28, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Give the cleaning crew a case of pop to take the scrubber in there.



We aren't supposed to and they won't


----------



## glo (Dec 28, 2018)

Get a scrubber.


----------



## Grocery George (Dec 28, 2018)

Any other Super Targets getting slammed with In with the New food for rear seasonal ?


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 28, 2018)

NKG said:


> Tips for cleaning cooler floors? Mine look dirty after mopping. Plus milk stains.


I always did it first thing into my closing shift, dump very hot soapy water and let sit for at least 20 minutes and use the tough britsle scubber to get some milk off, let water sit and repeat. Then mop up at the very end. Total Time scrubbing was about 20 minutes but all the water I’d let soak for an hour or so and do other tasks in the meantime.


----------



## RhettB (Dec 29, 2018)

NKG said:


> We aren't supposed to and they won't



Mine will.   Food ETL is ok with it.  Beats paying a TM to deck scrub the floor for a few hours.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 3, 2019)

Grocery George said:


> Any other Super Targets getting slammed with In with the New food for rear seasonal ?


Yup. It's bad. To make matters worse, they're replacing our walk-in freezer so we can't use the sections of light duty that touches the walls. We're effectively down a quarter of our backroom.


----------



## NKG (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone ever just donate over excessive inventory on dry merchandise? I


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2019)

So no FDC truck on Sunday due to the snow coming great.

Well not so great cause Saturday they are sending us 1670 pieces. About 950 fresh , 200 produce, 520 frozen.   And it is only arriving at 11:30 am.

Glad I’m off this weekend.

So I’m guessing load in coolers do some produce on Saturday. Then do about half of dairy Sunday and the other half Monday and then Tuesday frozen.
What about mondays truck guess do that Tuesday and then do Tuesdays on Wednesday and so on and so on till we never catch up.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Jan 28, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> So I’m guessing load in coolers do some produce on Saturday. Then do about half of dairy Sunday and the other half Monday and then Tuesday frozen.
> What about mondays truck guess do that Tuesday and then do Tuesdays on Wednesday and so on and so on till we never catch up.



In our area, some teams get their frozen on XYZ days and then others get theirs on ABC days.  We get frozen on three days per week.

When ours was canceled last Wednesday (which they never informed any of our local stores about, someone from one of the stores ended up calling the FDC and then passing the message down), we got the same load the next day, along with our regular Thursday delivery.  I happened to get scheduled on Thursday and that was (not) a lot of fun.


----------



## M009 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm about to lead a super target remodel... There is a lot in deli and bakery and produce... The team is having a lot of questions and I don't have answers... Please help!!! Number one question is we have to shut down bakery and deli for about 3 weeks... It says in the guide to bake and freeze all that bread we will need for that time...and defrost as needed... If we do that that's like 700 breads ... Is that correct?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 29, 2019)

M009 said:


> I'm about to lead a super target remodel... There is a lot in deli and bakery and produce... The team is having a lot of questions and I don't have answers... Please help!!! Number one question is we have to shut down bakery and deli for about 3 weeks... It says in the guide to bake and freeze all that bread we will need for that time...and defrost as needed... If we do that that's like 700 breads ... Is that correct?


When we shut down, they just sent us prepackaged pfresh product to substitute for the stuff we bake in store, so I don't really have a good answer for you. That sounds like a good number, but it's better to set aside too much if it's going in the freezer, since it can still be sold after the bakery opens back up. Assuming you have enough freezer space for it. Are they having bakery freeze muffins and pastries, too?
As a deli TM who's dealt with a remodel, I highly recommend that you have the deli TMs start slicing extra, right now, of the meats and cheeses that will expire during and right after the remodel. Have them put it in the cold case right beside the counter so there's a chance to sell it rather than having to toss a ton of whole hunks of meat and cheese. I suspect we lost at least a thousand dollars worth of meat and cheese because we started doing this too late. Didn't help that the remodel took longer than it should have. Donating it might be a possibility, too.
Edit: Another idea that came too late for us was to set up a slicer in the meat department's weigh room to slice and package deli meats and cheeses for the temporary fridges.


----------



## NKG (Feb 14, 2019)

What type of ppe am I supposed to provide to TMS for the freezer?

We have jackets- yuck
We have bibs that no one uses


----------



## glo (Feb 14, 2019)

NKG said:


> What type of ppe am I supposed to provide to TMS for the freezer?
> 
> We have jackets- yuck
> We have bibs that no one uses


I bought quite a bit for my TMs. Also, wash the jackets regularly.

Bought everyone individual beanies and ski mask things and a few pairs of the thin black gloves.  We also had 5 or so pairs of the wool mittens that have the fold over finger cover things. I had one TM that owned the freezer, so I bought him thermal underwear.

We had those jumpsuits too but they were too short or too small and too much of a hassle for the people that did fit to put on.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2019)

glo said:


> I bought quite a bit for my TMs. Also, wash the jackets regularly.
> 
> Bought everyone individual beanies and ski mask things and a few pairs of the thin black gloves.  We also had 5 or so pairs of the wool mittens that have the fold over finger cover things. I had one TM that owned the freezer, so I bought him thermal underwear.
> 
> We had those jumpsuits too but they were too short or too small and too much of a hassle for the people that did fit to put on.



Geez. If he's that good at owning freezer, yeah, thermal underwear is a good investment.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Geez. If he's that good at owning freezer, yeah, thermal underwear is a good investment.


LOL!! 😂


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 17, 2019)

glo said:


> I bought quite a bit for my TMs. Also, wash the jackets regularly.
> 
> Bought everyone individual beanies and ski mask things and a few pairs of the thin black gloves.  We also had 5 or so pairs of the wool mittens that have the fold over finger cover things. I had one TM that owned the freezer, so I bought him thermal underwear.
> 
> We had those jumpsuits too but they were too short or too small and too much of a hassle for the people that did fit to put on.


That's what a real market TL should be like! ☺


----------



## NKG (Mar 1, 2019)

Anyone ever forget to order milk? The number I have to call is completely helpless.


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 1, 2019)

NKG said:


> Anyone ever forget to order milk? The number I have to call is completely helpless.


I haven't, honestly wasn't even sure if we still ordered milk. The big thing here is not forgetting the egg order. I assume it's probably the same, if you forget just do it and expect a larger than normal shipment the next time one comes.


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 1, 2019)

I order milk twice a week. If I forget, the dairy usually calls. Don’t have to order eggs, it’s all automated. Didn’t know that was a thing.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Mar 3, 2019)

YoNanas said:


> That's what a real market TL should be like! ☺


My TL also did this--we even have our very own plastic shoebox things with our very own balaclava, tech-friendly gloves, pen and marker in them so we don't have to share.  I asked her if I could bring in my red coat so I didn't have to share coats (that makes me squicky) and she said that was fine.


----------



## glo (Mar 4, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> My TL also did this--we even have our very own plastic shoebox things with our very own balaclava, tech-friendly gloves, pen and marker in them so we don't have to share.  I asked her if I could bring in my red coat so I didn't have to share coats (that makes me squicky) and she said that was fine.


You wouldn’t think a jacket would be gross when it’s only worn in a -10 freezer, but those things can stink after a couple weeks. I’d take them home and wash them monthly.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2019)

ok dropping this here ... (wish we had music , NOT)

turn up the volume bottom right


----------



## glo (Mar 4, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> ok dropping this here ... (wish we had music , NOT)
> 
> turn up the volume bottom right



That video lasted 30 seconds too long for it to be somewhat funny.


----------



## NKG (Mar 6, 2019)

My cooler floors look filthy even after sweeping and mopping. Any tips?


----------



## glo (Mar 6, 2019)

NKG said:


> My cooler floors look filthy even after sweeping and mopping. Any tips?


Scrub em
Our cleaning crew had a firm bristle brush on a stick thing that we used to get at the grout between the tiles.

If you want to get really clean, use some spitfire and don’t tell anyone.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2019)

glo said:


> Scrub em
> Our cleaning crew had a firm bristle brush on a stick thing that we used to get at the grout between the tiles.
> 
> If you want to get really clean, use some spitfire and don’t tell anyone.


Works every time for me spitfire and the electric scrubber.  Get the cleaning crew in there at least once a month.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Mar 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Works every time for me spitfire and the electric scrubber.  Get the cleaning crew in there at least once a month.





glo said:


> Scrub em
> Our cleaning crew had a firm bristle brush on a stick thing that we used to get at the grout between the tiles.
> 
> If you want to get really clean, use some spitfire and don’t tell anyone.


You guys still have Diversey product leftover. I just brought in third party cleaners that did a much better job of cleaning. I grew tired of lackluster cleaning by diversey and now ecolab stuff, albeit spitfire was a rare win. Yes I know I am not suppose to do that because we do not have the MSDS sheets for it but I am sorry Invisible Glass does an amazing job on cooler doors. One spray and I am done


----------



## NKG (Mar 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Works every time for me spitfire and the electric scrubber.  Get the cleaning crew in there at least once a month.



Our cleaning crew won't do our coolers anymore


----------



## glo (Mar 8, 2019)

NKG said:


> Our cleaning crew won't do our coolers anymore


What’d you do to them?


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 9, 2019)

According to my PMT, cleaning crew is only supposed to clean the ambient room. Pfresh team "owns" the coolers and are supposed to mop them.
I don't know if that's company wide or just district wide.


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2019)

glo said:


> What’d you do to them?



Their boss won't let them 🤷‍♀️


----------



## NKG (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone in a pfresh store that has a rack above the meat bunker? Is there a POG or any ideas what to put? I tried condiments but it sells fast


----------



## MavDog (Mar 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> Anyone in a pfresh store that has a rack above the meat bunker? Is there a POG or any ideas what to put? I tried condiments but it sells fast


Sounds like you should keep putting condiments there


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> Anyone in a pfresh store that has a rack above the meat bunker? Is there a POG or any ideas what to put? I tried condiments but it sells fast


mustard ... cause we have Corned Beef in the bunker and head cabbage, for St Patricks Day !! (to bad we don't sell alcohol or that's what would be there.)


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> Anyone in a pfresh store that has a rack above the meat bunker? Is there a POG or any ideas what to put? I tried condiments but it sells fast



Beer


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m gonna put tarter sauce in it for lent.


----------



## Shadowski (Mar 16, 2019)

I use the real over the meat bunker for wine overflow. My vendors don't stock it, I just put any excess on it. Like that leftover lamarca


----------



## NKG (Mar 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever scored a vendor over their attitude?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## NKG (Mar 16, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Yes.



When said vendor confronted you. What was the conversation?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 17, 2019)

Scored a bread vendor red for three weeks. Got a call from their boss and he came in and we talked. New merch next week. The last two vendors I got after  were AMAZING and I’m happy I scored red


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Scored a bread vendor red for three weeks. Got a call from their boss and he came in and we talked. New merch next week. The last two vendors I got after  were AMAZING and I’m happy I scored red



This was just over attitude and not filling merchandise right? One of vendors pissed me off last week and he's been pushing it since I've been a lead so I think scoring red might change his tune.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 17, 2019)

My wine vendors are, for the most part, on my shit list.  They leave my back room uglier than my team does.


----------



## glo (Mar 17, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> My wine vendors are, for the most part, on my shit list.  They leave my back room uglier than my team does.


That’s a legitimate reason though.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2019)

This vendor's attitude spilled over to guests.  Just generally disrespectful and crabby.  Scored Red, and a call to her boss.


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

Yetive said:


> This vendor's attitude spilled over to guests.  Just generally disrespectful and crabby.  Scored Red, and a call to her boss.



I guess I'll see how this goes. I bet he will blame someone else 🤷‍♀️


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 17, 2019)

It was part attitude and not filling. One thing is to always do your weekly vendor report. This helps you document that they are not doing stuff. If you have vendors who are not on the vendor report you can find them on another document sheet that has ALL vendors your store should have. That’s how I found my coke vendors district manager and had a nice chat with them


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> It was part attitude and not filling. One thing is to always do your weekly vendor report. This helps you document that they are not doing stuff. If you have vendors who are not on the vendor report you can find them on another document sheet that has ALL vendors your store should have. That’s how I found my coke vendors district manager and had a nice chat with them



I do the score card. I'm just tired of the attitude.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 18, 2019)

Tired of attitude? I’d trespass them. Or call their buyer/ manager. There’s no reason for you to have to take anything from vendors. If bad comes to worse talk to your food bev director.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 19, 2019)

I wish we could score our milk vendor. Red for months. Got his bosses in. Got their bosses in. Regional guy for the milk company whatever. Still same slacker comes in not delivering too much or not enough milk complaining about out of dates when the stuff comes in a week out.


----------



## glo (Mar 19, 2019)

vyrt said:


> I wish we could score our milk vendor. Red for months. Got his bosses in. Got their bosses in. Regional guy for the milk company whatever. Still same slacker comes in not delivering too much or not enough milk complaining about out of dates when the stuff comes in a week out.


Loop in your food and beverage director. They can usually get that stuff sorted out pretty quickly.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 19, 2019)

glo said:


> Loop in your food and beverage director. They can usually get that stuff sorted out pretty quickly.


We have. Just got a new srtl transfer in and she thinks she’ll get it settled no problem. I told her good luck. It’s only been 2 years and three etls and srtls trying. And only recently has it been ok, mostly cause we remodeled and grocery got the cut down so it holds up better.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 19, 2019)

We’ve had a problem with our clover milk vendor. We settled it by just walking and doing the order together. Less milk that didn’t sell and was able to stay in stock better


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2019)

Yetive said:


> This vendor's attitude spilled over to guests.  Just generally disrespectful and crabby.  Scored Red, and a call to her boss.



That's always worth it tbh. Vendors should not be rude to guests.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 27, 2019)

Finally coming back to market. As a TL WOOOOP CANT WAIT


----------



## NKG (Mar 27, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Finally coming back to market. As a TL WOOOOP CANT WAIT



Welcome back


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 27, 2019)

gonna take a while to remember it all. Especially all from the market team lead meeting last year


----------



## NKG (Mar 27, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> gonna take a while to remember it all. Especially all from the market team lead meeting last year



Everything from the meetings are on WB


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 28, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> My wine vendors are, for the most part, on my shit list.  They leave my back room uglier than my team does.


If they continue to do this just stop letting them bring in stack outs and don't set up their SP. Our BR was horrible when I took over market, wine was everywhere. So whoever had the mess  or the outrageous amount of BS I just told them no to pretty much everything (besides out of stock on shelf). Obviously I had the support from my ETL and STL and I'm down to just a few shelves in the BR.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 30, 2019)

My store is in such a huge wine area so alcohol is a huge seller all year round. Never too many spots for wine on the Floor except for wines that are cheap like barefoot. YUCK


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 31, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> My store is in such a huge wine area so alcohol is a huge seller all year round. Never too many spots for wine on the Floor except for wines that are cheap like barefoot. YUCK



My guests won’t pay more than $10 a bottle.  If we were in a slightly different area we could sell expensive stuff better,  but we are on the wrong side of the freeway.

Barefoot is king here.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 31, 2019)

We cannot get table salt Morton ??

Both bottom shelves have been empty for about 3 months now. We may get one case and it sells in 2 days.  Any ideas or anyone else have trouble with table salt.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 31, 2019)

We have NO salt.  I don’t know if anyone has done anything about it.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> My store is in such a huge wine area so alcohol is a huge seller all year round. Never too many spots for wine on the Floor except for wines that are cheap like barefoot. YUCK


We have half a valley, stack outs at the bunker, one inline side cap (barefoot, people love that cheap shit out here) and CA roots end cap at CL.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We cannot get table salt Morton ??
> 
> Both bottom shelves have been empty for about 3 months now. We may get one case and it sells in 2 days.  Any ideas or anyone else have trouble with table salt.


We were out durning Q4, now finally getting it back in. FB director said they’re having issues keeping everyone in stock but that’s it. I’ve mysupported it on the app but I only get one case every week still.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> My guests won’t pay more than $10 a bottle.  If we were in a slightly different area we could sell expensive stuff better,  but we are on the wrong side of the freeway.
> 
> Barefoot is king here.



Same here only the cheap stuff for us, so I have to say no to any buy ins that are above.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 31, 2019)

Barefoot,apothic,dark horse are all bad sellers here. Anytime we received a pallet of these brands we just sit on the pallet for months at a time


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

Apothic and dark horse only sell when they’re on sale. I’ve only had to take one pallet so far, took three months to sell. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## NKG (Mar 31, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We cannot get table salt Morton ??
> 
> Both bottom shelves have been empty for about 3 months now. We may get one case and it sells in 2 days.  Any ideas or anyone else have trouble with table salt.



I have tons. I'll transfer it to you.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 31, 2019)

NKG said:


> I have tons. I'll transfer it to you.


thanks just toss some over your shoulder i'll catch it and stock and zone it


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 31, 2019)

One thing I dislike about the new order guide. I have yet to find a way to print just specific parts like how the old order guide let me (for Starbucks and the different sections)


----------



## NKG (Mar 31, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> One thing I dislike about the new order guide. I have yet to find a way to print just specific parts like how the old order guide let me (for Starbucks and the different sections)



For produce?


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't like how I can't see the previous weeks order


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 31, 2019)

It feels pretty clunky tbh. I LOVE how it shows estimates on how much we sell a day which gives me better insights but we need some changes. See last weeks order. Be able change what you see by categories (besides the basic ones shown)


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 31, 2019)

Since I do Starbucks and market. If I wanted to print out just the sandwiches order guide and not the whole order guide I can’t now.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

When you print it just select the pages you want to be printed, maybe? Ex: 2-3 and not 1-6 in print preview window.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 31, 2019)

True. But such as how on the old order application you could choose meat, produce, dairy. Starbucks does not have that choice and it’s all somewhat jumbled together now. I’d love to print out just sandwiches/ pastries but the new guide doesn’t let me select frozen foods alone


----------



## LogisticsWench (Mar 31, 2019)

Yikes, I’m sorry. Haven’t had the pleasure of deal with SB ordering, yet.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Apr 1, 2019)

No Starbucks/ food ave for me! But I might take over seasonal and mini. 👍🏼


----------



## YourfriendlyTL (Apr 1, 2019)

So I was approached today by my STL about becoming the new food and bev TL for our Pfresh area as our current one is becoming the closingTL. The only downside is I've worked consumables but only in dry foods. Any tips or tricks you guys can give me or if becoming a pfresh TL is even worth it?


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 1, 2019)

My meeting took less than two hours since we are already on track with the majority of what’s happening but my bf at another store had a meeting over 4 hours long.... hollyyyy heck Batman


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 1, 2019)

New op model seems interesting. But wondering how it’s gonna make market now with c&s


----------



## LogisticsWench (Apr 1, 2019)

YourfriendlyTL said:


> So I was approached today by my STL about becoming the new food and bev TL for our Pfresh area as our current one is becoming the closingTL. The only downside is I've worked consumables but only in dry foods. Any tips or tricks you guys can give me or if becoming a pfresh TL is even worth it?


Worth the money at the new paygrade imo, if you check out one of my early posts it has a break down of what I did when I took over Pfresh.


----------



## YourfriendlyTL (Apr 1, 2019)

LogisticsWench said:


> Worth the money at the new paygrade imo, if you check out one of my early posts it has a break down of what I did when I took over Pfresh.



Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2019)

Warm up the scale just got finished weighing 18 boxes of hams. They are in Sunday’s ad at a lower price per pound than what they come in. 

Don’t forget to order more hams and weigh them before putting them out


Oh and eggs are coming Monday April 8th was told to expect 2 pallets worth and 2 more pallets on Friday.


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Warm up the scale just got finished weighing 18 boxes of hams. They are in Sunday’s ad at a lower price per pound than what they come in.
> 
> Do don’t forget to order more hams and weigh them before putting them out
> 
> ...



😑 I have to re-ticket mine .


----------



## FriedTL (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> One thing I dislike about the new order guide. I have yet to find a way to print just specific parts like how the old order guide let me (for Starbucks and the different sections)



I hate the order guide now. They sent instructions on how to print them and I felt it was too complicated. I'll just order off the computer screen.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 7, 2019)

Part of a group that orders eggs. Feels great year round but oh lord I can feel the pallets of eggs not sold after Easter because pa though we could sell 5 pallets


----------



## glo (Apr 7, 2019)

Don't forget to order pineapple to go with your hams.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 7, 2019)

We received about 30 boxes of kings Hawaiian bread buns rolls today more than 1/2 a pallet. Must be Easter. 🐣


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hawaiian bread, yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2019)

I just took a look at next weeks AD .... No eggs in next weeks AD, what gives years past we always advertise Eggs around 99 cents and 2 years ago I believe they were 49 cents for the dozen.

We still haven't got our pallets of eggs.  Easter is in 10 days , where are my EGGS ???
is there and egg shortage that i'm not aware of ?


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We received about 30 boxes of kings Hawaiian bread buns rolls today more than 1/2 a pallet. Must be Easter. 🐣



We received a fuck ton of those as well yesterday.


qmosqueen said:


> I just took a look at next weeks AD .... No eggs in next weeks AD, what gives years past we always advertise Eggs around 99 cents and 2 years ago I believe they were 49 cents for the dozen.
> 
> We still haven't got our pallets of eggs.  Easter is in 10 days , where are my EGGS ???
> is there and egg shortage that i'm not aware of ?


my store is currently experiencing a bit of a shortage. I've heard that being thrown around by my team leader.

Question to others; all beef steaks are on sale for 15% but it hasn't been registering on the POS. Apparently, no customers have noticed which surprises me, but it's been this way for a few days and we JUST got notified of that. We just reweighed several carts of steak to reflect the sale lol. Anyone else have to do that?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> We received a fuck ton of those as well yesterday.
> 
> my store is currently experiencing a bit of a shortage. I've heard that being thrown around by my team leader.
> 
> Question to others; all beef steaks are on sale for 15% but it hasn't been registering on the POS. Apparently, no customers have noticed which surprises me, but it's been this way for a few days and we JUST got notified of that. We just reweighed several carts of steak to reflect the sale lol. Anyone else have to do that?


yes, i took the sale signs down and just threw a 3.00 and 5.00 off sticker on them to make everyone happy.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2019)

HEY GUYS DO YOU HAVE THE GAME OF THRONES OREOS


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> HEY GUYS DO YOU HAVE THE GAME OF THRONES OREOS


Not for u ... u must be a reseller






Not my store took this pic from reddit.

Edit


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 10, 2019)

HBO is really going all out. There's even a Johnny "White" Walker.

Well this IS the last season...


----------



## NKG (Apr 10, 2019)

Should I really be worried about resellers?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> HBO is really going all out. There's even a Johnny "White" Walker.
> 
> Well this IS the last season...



Of course they're going all out, gotta get that last minute merchandising money.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Of course they're going all out, gotta get that last minute merchandising money.



They spent $15 million per episode to make the darn season, lol. I don't blame them. It's getting downright Disney with all this product endorsement.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> HEY GUYS DO YOU HAVE THE GAME OF THRONES OREOS



My store mocked me all day aboug putting it over the walkie.

Except the person that answers the phone.  She thanked me.


----------



## NKG (Apr 10, 2019)

In non oreo news- how bad is it not to place an FDC order?


----------



## GoTo2 (Apr 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I just took a look at next weeks AD .... No eggs in next weeks AD, what gives years past we always advertise Eggs around 99 cents and 2 years ago I believe they were 49 cents for the dozen.
> 
> We still haven't got our pallets of eggs.  Easter is in 10 days , where are my EGGS ???
> is there and egg shortage that i'm not aware of ?


We can't keep 18 ct in stock and they send 1 every other day....frustrating


----------



## GoTo2 (Apr 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> In non oreo news- how bad is it not to place an FDC order?


Could be bad, if you don't have banana's or enough salad and fruit to flex out


----------



## NKG (Apr 10, 2019)

Pfreshnewbie said:


> Could be bad, if you don't have banana's or enough salad and fruit to flex out



I am positive that won't be an issue


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 13, 2019)

recall ... we don't sell any at my store









						100 people sick in salmonella outbreak linked to pre-cut melon sold at Target, Walmart, elsewhere
					

Other stores where the melon was shipped include Kroger grocery stores, Whole Foods and Trader Joe's.



					www.wtoc.com


----------



## NKG (Apr 15, 2019)

How is everyone doing zoning with the fresh/frozen trucks? You only get 30 minutes to keep the food on the floor to stay in temperature. I noticed today that my backstock on my fast movers was warm after zoning. So out of curiosity, I tempted my backstock and it was at 40° now the food is in the danger zone.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 15, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> recall ... we don't sell any at my store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happened last summer, too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks FDC for the huge pfresh truck today.  We had 600 fresh (that’s dairy) it was 4 pallets and 300 produce it was 5 pallets. I want to thank my team of 5 who worked hard and got it all finished in about 6 hours


----------



## NKG (Apr 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Thanks FDC for the huge pfresh truck today.  We had 600 fresh (that’s dairy) it was 4 pallets and 300 produce it was 5 pallets. I want to thank my team of 5 who worked hard and got it all finished in about 6 hours



Please share how


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2019)

NKG said:


> Please share how


Work fast.
Get those 9 pallets into coolers in 30 minutes.

1 tm break down dairy onto uboats 30 mins per pallet for break down 4 pallets = 2 hrs for breakdown.
2 tm push dairy uboats. 2 uboats  per hour.
1 tm break down produce 20 mins then push for 40 mins.  5 pallets = 5 hrs for produce.


----------



## NKG (Apr 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Work fast.
> Get those 9 pallets into coolers in 30 minutes.
> 
> 1 tm break down dairy onto uboats 30 mins per pallet for break down 4 pallets = 2 hrs for breakdown.
> ...



How does your dry factor into that?someone has to do cafs?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2019)

NKG said:


> How does your dry factor into that?someone has to do cafs?


We had 3 others in today 1 on cafs and 2 on dry it was back to normal size today.


----------



## NKG (Apr 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We had 3 others in today 1 on cafs and 2 on dry it was back to normal size today.



I'm lucky if I have more than 3tms that includes dry


----------



## vyrt (Apr 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Work fast.
> Get those 9 pallets into coolers in 30 minutes.
> 
> 1 tm break down dairy onto uboats 30 mins per pallet for break down 4 pallets = 2 hrs for breakdown.
> ...


I wish that worked in my store.
Ours goes:
Get two uboats from the flow team if you’re lucky. Break down pallet onto boat.
Team members each work their own area dairy/meat/frozen/open market.
Struggle because guests don’t look for anything for themselves.

It’s a mess. The fdc people refuse to be flexible and work other areas. Also doesn’t help they’ve given up hope and are slow and just don’t bother staying even though they complain about not getting hours but refuse to stay. I just need to get the tl spot and get it in my etls head to finally replace them.


Edit-
And yeah our schedule is always so staggered it’s like one dry person at 6-7, then open market at 9:30/10 followed by one person every 3-4 hours with maybe an hour of overlap between each.


----------



## unknown (Apr 23, 2019)

vyrt said:


> I wish that worked in my store.
> Ours goes:
> Get two uboats from the flow team if you’re lucky. Break down pallet onto boat.
> Team members each work their own area dairy/meat/frozen/open market.
> ...



My one question here would be .... why doesn't Spot schedule them time it will actually take to do the work? If you are asked to stay, stay, stay, it makes me wonder why the schedule just doesn't reflect that need. It is a schedule for a reason.


----------



## vyrt (Apr 23, 2019)

unknown said:


> My one question here would be .... why doesn't Spot schedule them time it will actually take to do the work? If you are asked to stay, stay, stay, it makes me wonder why the schedule just doesn't reflect that need. It is a schedule for a reason.


I understand and one of the bigger issues is that we don’t get enough hours in the food department. Even our food director says we operate like 40-50 hours under what he thinks should be sufficient for a nice brand, but because our dtl won’t give us that many things suffer. Also doesn’t help that the food tl that came in just hangs out in the tl office all day yet is one of the 3 people scheduled in consumables on most truck days.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 23, 2019)

My store usually gets 1000+ piece dairy pallets and usually another 4-5 pallets of frozen, plus another 2-3 for Meat, and another 4-6 for Produce.
it's a helluva truck to receive every day. Do we ever get clean? Yes... but takes us literally our entire shifts to do it. Kind of wish we at least had a closing person here on week days to do all of the things we couldn't do (cafs, audit, check dates, zone) but my team leader doesn't think it's 100% important.


----------



## vyrt (Apr 23, 2019)

My store is a superfresh. Remodeled down in size and the coolers are on the opposite side of the store. But yet the fdc still pushes random things on us like we’re a super.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

i would cringe if my meat department looked like this.  
Always research and defect out everyday to keep that fresh meat coming in day in and day out.

this was on target facebook community pages not my store


----------



## vyrt (Apr 24, 2019)

I wish that was possible for my store. Inventory is tomorrow and the Monday meat pallet is still untouched.
Leadership is keeping things rolling woooooo.


----------



## NKG (Apr 24, 2019)

🚨🚨🚨🚨SDA is coming back 🚨🚨🚨🚨


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

NKG said:


> 🚨🚨🚨🚨SDA is coming back 🚨🚨🚨🚨


As long as you can type in the dcpi hit no out of dates and keep moving on that’s ok with me.


----------



## NKG (Apr 24, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> As long as you can type in the dcpi hit no out of dates and keep moving on that’s ok with me.



Deal breaker for me would be being able to add dates


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

NKG said:


> Deal breaker for me would be being able to add dates


Hope it’s store specific not district. 
And not bikes or toys or electronics


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 25, 2019)

What do you mean? I miss going through SDAs and having to go to home and make sure the dinner plates weren’t expired


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 25, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> As long as you can type in the dcpi hit no out of dates and keep moving on that’s ok with me.


The amount of times I’ve gotten items we no longer carry has driven me crazy. Thanks SDA yes I’ll check that yogurt flavor we got rid of two years ago. Must have some on the floor!


----------



## NKG (Apr 25, 2019)

Any p fresh stores want to share how they delegated ownership? What are the routines with pricing and plannograms


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 25, 2019)

Each team member has their price change printed up on their uboat. They’ll push zone aisle then out any mark ups on. Then backstock


----------



## jenna (Apr 25, 2019)

NKG said:


> Any p fresh stores want to share how they delegated ownership? What are the routines with pricing and plannograms



No "routines"  - shit's not getting done... .not pricing, REV, freight, backstock, zoning & Audits/EXF.  No real SDA.  Endcaps get "set" but then are rarely zoned and filled after the first set date.... unless we are getting a visit.


----------



## jenna (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh, you wanted the routines from a successful market area?

:excuses self from post:


----------



## NKG (Apr 25, 2019)

jenna said:


> No "routines"  - shit's not getting done... .not pricing, REV, freight, backstock, zoning & Audits/EXF.  No real SDA.  Endcaps get "set" but then are rarely zoned and filled after the first set date.... unless we are getting a visit.



Okay so I'm not alone


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 26, 2019)

We aren't completely correct yet (really starting for sure next week).

I'm setting up an accordion file where each day has a slot and will put tags in the pocket.      I'm also making a file in publisher that is the daily assignment sheets with templates for each day and each role, so I can just print them all on Sunday.  Then I can hand write anything different the day of.


----------



## NKG (Apr 26, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> We aren't completely correct yet (really starting for sure next week).
> 
> I'm setting up an accordion file where each day has a slot and will put tags in the pocket.      I'm also making a file in publisher that is the daily assignment sheets with templates for each day and each role, so I can just print them all on Sunday.  Then I can hand write anything different the day of.



But how did you decide each role ?


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 26, 2019)

NKG said:


> But how did you decide each role ?



I figured out what times I wanted each role in (based on trucks), how long each shift should take based on what typically needed to be done, and matched availability and skills.  

A few people aren't happy but I don't need five morning people and zero evening people when my food trucks are showing up into the afternoon.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 26, 2019)

thing That sucks the most with the new model is more day coverage. Lots of team members want to work morning because they have other jobs. Especially here with flow team and my dry team.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 26, 2019)

So tuesday night this week, i took a screenshot of my schedule so Id remember, 
"Wednesday - off "
"Thursday - half a shift"

I came in today[thursday], and it said I was late, and i was 10 minutes (traffic), so I thought okay, must be new. 
After I got off, i rechecked my schedule on the grid, and it was a FULL SHIFT And I was late for the first HALF OF the day. 
AND here's the KICKER, THEY SCHEDULED ME FOR WEDNESDAY WITHOUT MY KNOWLEDGE. NO Call, NO TEXT.
And I CLEARLY stated that I needed Mondays and Wednesday off for Spring to summer back in January.

shady as helllllllllllll


----------



## skrepo1977 (Apr 29, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> We aren't completely correct yet (really starting for sure next week).
> 
> I'm setting up an accordion file where each day has a slot and will put tags in the pocket.      I'm also making a file in publisher that is the daily assignment sheets with templates for each day and each role, so I can just print them all on Sunday.  Then I can hand write anything different the day of.


From the very beginning I templated all the tasks for each role (caf puller, pfresh opener, pfresh mid, etc.) on to assignment sheets so I could easily just circle areas where I wanted them to work, down to which racks I wanted them to work for repush or which specific uboats to push.  I used color on my sheets to differentiate tasks. I just made mass copies of these templates  and it saved me a ton of time instead of constantly writing everything out for 12 team members. Some tasks were specific to certain team members and some applicable to everyone. Pushing water and beverage seemed to be a great divider of talent.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 7, 2019)

So we are having the freezer transitions and a lot of NEW product to start on May 12th.  So far we have about 6 huge full uboats of NEW product in the freezer that have come in on the last 4 or 5 trucks.

Who is going to set these, there isn't even enough help to finish the FDC truck on a daily basis.
Most days for the entire FDC truck of about 600 - 900 pieces we have 2 to 3 team members to push this.  1 in dairy, 1 in produce and on freezer days (4 days a week) 1 TM.

The old POG team  and pricing team and signing team member went over night to set beauty, and they all pushed and reset paper 1 week ago starting at 4 AM.
Are they going to set our freezer aisles, I highly doubt that.... I guesss it will just sit in the freezer for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Reitsune (May 7, 2019)

Incredibly frustrated and curious what other stores are experiencing -

I’m currently the advocate in charge of Pfresh and am ridiculously overwhelmed. My main gripe is I’ve been given the task of completing our P-fresh truck (minus frozen) solo... We thankfully receive trucks 3 times a week but the pressure is real. My schedule will normally involve up & ready, audit, autofills, price change, order etc with only 3-4 hours to finish truck. When I fail, which happens more often than not, I’m yelled at saying, “you should be working a box a minute!” Then shamed if I receive help from any other team members. I try to reason that it takes time to break down pallets, back stock, pull expired from floor though no one cares. It’s especially aggravating as I constantly pull leaking fruit, expired product/meat, etc on days that I do not open. I’m also the only one pulling expired product from coolers (“that’s not their job!”). 

In the end, I’m just... done. This job has always been challenging time wise but I’m doomed to fail. It hurts as I genuinely care about market but I’m at my breaking point. They’re going to try moving me to mid shift so I can focus primarily on my truck. If that doesn’t work I’m going to talk to HR to move me. 3+ years in market and I’ve about had it.


----------



## MBIMv (May 13, 2019)

What is the correct way to process expired milk?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2019)

MBIMv said:


> What is the correct way to process expired milk?


I am assuming you mean the vendor milk. Charge back and if it’s like our vendor we donate it to our food bank who pick up all donations every day.
If it’s the silk almond milks defect out then donate

Edit: if you have a Starbucks make sure they use what you have that is about to expire. they can  use it even on the expiration date.


----------



## MBIMv (May 13, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I am assuming you mean the vendor milk. Charge back and if it’s like our vendor we donate it to our food bank who pick up all donations every day.
> If it’s the silk almond milks defect out then donate
> 
> Edit: if you have a Starbucks make sure they use what you have that is about to expire. they can  use it even on the expiration date.



Yes- Vendor milk and what's charge back?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2019)

MBIMv said:


> Yes- Vendor milk and what's charge back?


Ask your receiver.  It has to do with vendors not exactly sure.  I believe it is something the receiver dose when check vendors in.  He can put a negative number in.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 21, 2019)

First week back as tl in market....my days are spent purging freezer and finally finishing c&s in a day


----------



## qmosqueen (May 22, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> First week back as tl in market....my days are spent purging freezer and finally finishing c&s in a day


congrats on getting c&s done !! do you have to bcode all that stuff from c&s ??? thank goodness we have FDC and all come in with a nice pick label on it.
freezer was the worst to bcode.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 22, 2019)

Yup! Bcode it all


----------



## very salty mocha (May 24, 2019)

Anyone able to order plums?


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (May 24, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Each team member has their price change printed up on their uboat. They’ll push zone aisle then out any mark ups on. Then backstock


Love the idea of putting price change on the uboat. I have files similar to what someone mentioned here. I’ve been putting price change in corresponding fillgroup files. Works some days, others not so great. Either way price change gets done on time. Now truck push is another story... lol


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (May 24, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> congrats on getting c&s done !! do you have to bcode all that stuff from c&s ??? thank goodness we have FDC and all come in with a nice pick label on it.
> freezer was the worst to bcode.


I had no idea pick labels for Pfresh stuff even existed. Awesome. We never come clean on C&S anymore. Always just plan to finish before next truck arrives. But always zoned and backroom kept clean. Can’t expect miracles from my team. But man do I miss those days...


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone able to order plums?


Nope just peaches nectarines, organic bagged nectarines.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 24, 2019)

Man. Purged freezer and pushed 22 racks and updated sfqs....hopefully my autofills will stay correct ::


----------



## NKG (May 28, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Man. Purged freezer and pushed 22 racks and updated sfqs....hopefully my autofills will stay correct ::



We found that it's not 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## very salty mocha (May 28, 2019)

haha so far freezers been good! The thing that’s killing me is they send so many creamers!!! Legit we don’t need 8 cases of sugar free vanilla!!!! I’m so close to donating a shit ton....


----------



## qmosqueen (May 29, 2019)

We got 20 cases of chiboni gimmies.


----------



## dailypush (May 29, 2019)

We have been bombarded with product for months now. Out of space on the floor and backrooms for it, and they continue to send more. I can't remember the last time we came up clean. Because of this insanity, I spend nearly as much time QMOSing product as I do pushing product. Anyone else experiencing this ?????


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

dailypush said:


> We have been bombarded with product for months now. Out of space on the floor and backrooms for it, and they continue to send more. I can't remember the last time we came up clean. Because of this insanity, I spend nearly as much time QMOSing product as I do pushing product. Anyone else experiencing this ?????



THIS THIS THIS. It doesn't do any good to send me so much product that I A) don't have room for on the floor, B) don't have room for in the back, and B) don't have time to stock anyway! I spend so much time moving product around and QMOSing rotten food. And that's so much food into the garbage compactor! I order the bare minimum always because I know that DC will still push hundreds of pounds regardless. It's so inefficient and wasteful.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 29, 2019)

We’ve had the top dogs of ordering for dairy, freezer, produce, and dry come to our store like 6 months ago or so before thanksgiving to check on our stock levels and see what we received. They even asked what we felt like we got too much of and our last market tl was like let’s go into dairy and you can look at allllll the over abundance that you send us. But they even acknowledged that it’s been wonky on their side to get it tuned. I can’t remember what else but atleast corporate knows of our struggles


----------



## glo (May 29, 2019)

Haha I’ve been in a local chain of grocery stores for the past year and controlling stock is so much smoother. Ordering doesn’t take too long, and we operate with very little backstock with 3 deliveries/week. Target should give their stores a little more control over that side of their business. Let your stores order regular stock, then auto ship for sales planners and new items.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 29, 2019)

BuT yOu CaN aUdIt!!!!

Honestly...... let us slowly order more. Honestly. If I could order deli meats and yogurts. Oh my lord my backroom would be so clean


----------



## glo (May 30, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> BuT yOu CaN aUdIt!!!!
> 
> Honestly...... let us slowly order more. Honestly. If I could order deli meats and yogurts. Oh my lord my backroom would be so clean


Lmfao audit did either nothing for me or fixed it plus I got an extra two cases that went straight to the back. In theory, audit should be great. Maintain it and the backend should take care of everything for you... but I don’t think anyone is spending less time keeping audit accurate than they’d spend on an order for their department.
 Hell, you break it up into what your TMs are owning and you as a TL review and send them off. That way, your TMs feel responsible and accountable for what they supposedly own (instead of really just “owning” what’s given to them aka push and backstock), know what to expect on their incoming loads, and aren’t working product that isn’t going to move. What do I know though, I don’t even work at Target anymore. Why listen to me, Mr. Brian Cornell?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 4, 2019)

I’ve been spending my life in dairy any second I can. I’ve been updating Sfq and doing multiple ILRS and pog fills everyday for it. My coolers slowly getting emptier IF ONLY THEY STOP SENDING ME SO MANY GOD DAMN FAIRLIFE MILK!!!!! I had 3 cases of 2% and they sent 3 more. NOOOOO


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 4, 2019)

Fairlife is litty, feel free to send me all your extras


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2019)

We sell the hell out of Fairlife milk .
We keep one side of the cooler end cap to flex overstock that the fdc sends us.
Flex it on a cooler end cap it should fly off the shelf it does at my store.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 4, 2019)

We have a fast mover of fairlife, oatley, and simply balanced.

I go through cases of that stuff on the weekends.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2019)

All of my half gallon milks are open and on fast movers. I load them on the shelf from the back loading dairy cooler. We get about 30 boxes every day 7 days a week.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 5, 2019)

We use fast mover racks for all our milks creamers and yogurts. And we also flex one endcap! It’s suppose to be cheese and deli meats but god we are so low since the home sells so fast. Currently flexing some Chobani cookies n cream plus orange juices


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 6, 2019)

Man. Love looking at c&s trailer eta and seeing everyone else for my c&s group get super small trucks. Oh you get 200 piece dairy and you get 288?? Wanna trade for my 450 truck. Unloaded it and one pallet was just completely juices. Kill me now


----------



## Trash (Jun 6, 2019)

Does someone know how long to date frozen defrosted meat items ? (Breakfast sausage, brats, mp sausage, jimmy dean, johnsonville products, fish)


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 6, 2019)

Trash said:


> Does someone know how long to date frozen defrosted meat items ? (Breakfast sausage, brats, mp sausage, jimmy dean, johnsonville products, fish)


The fish (fresh fish that doesn’t sell) is 8 days the others are 2 weeks.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 7, 2019)

They should still have the SL on the shelf label right?


----------



## glo (Jun 7, 2019)

I think the meat doesn’t have SL on the label


----------



## dailypush (Jun 7, 2019)

That frozen fish that we line date...does anyone actually sell any? We just put it out for a few days, and then QMOS it. I don't think I've ever seen a guest buy it !!!!


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jun 7, 2019)

dailypush said:


> That frozen fish that we line date...does anyone actually sell any? We just put it out for a few days, and then QMOS it. I don't think I've ever seen a guest buy it !!!!


Ours sells here and there. I have a couple of regulars that buy it consistently. I actually gave them a deal on it just to try it the first time. 🤷🏻‍♀️ It helps


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 7, 2019)

Sounds smart to try couponing to let guests try it. In dry if a guest asks about certain brands and stuff I’ll open it up for them to try.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jun 7, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Sounds smart to try couponing to let guests try it. In dry if a guest asks about certain brands and stuff I’ll open it up for them to try.


Haha never did that but why not? Qmos under sample right? Lol i usually just say “hey I’ll give you 15% off to try it!” A guest was asking why are prices for produce are so high. I said, “I couldn’t tell you but what produce are you looking to buy?” He said he was just browsing but he thought our nectarines were priced way too high. (We don’t sell anything by the lb.) I let him take one home. No joke, he came back the next day and bought some. He said much better quality than the grocery stores in our immediate area.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 9, 2019)

Sooooo how does everyone feel about stores pulling fairlife off their shelves from the cow videos going around? I sure hope target takes it down because I’d like to get my endcap back lmao.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Sooooo how does everyone feel about stores pulling fairlife off their shelves from the cow videos going around? I sure hope target takes it down because I’d like to get my endcap back lmao.


We are selling more cause guest cannot find it in the local grocery store. They don’t care about animal abuse and target just wants to make money.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2019)

Question for vendor soda Pepsi coke anyone know where the panel is located ??


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2019)

Another recall today Tyson again.
Not sold in retail stores. It’s distributed to schools. 









						Tyson Foods recalls more than 190,000 pounds of chicken fritters shipped nationwide - CNN
					

More than 190,000 pounds of Tyson Fully Cooked, Whole Grain Golden Crispy Chicken Chunk Fritters have been recalled due to possible contamination with hard plastic; the fritters were sold only to foodservice customers, including schools nationwide.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 10, 2019)

Ugh. Come back from the weekend and no one pushed cooler autofills. And tomorrow’s c&s is about the same size as our weekend one.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jun 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Question for vendor soda Pepsi coke anyone know where the panel is located ??



Panel? Like side panel?


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jun 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Another recall today Tyson again.
> Not sold in retail stores. It’s distributed to schools.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they need to just shut down for a while and figure their shit out


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 11, 2019)

My stomach feels like it’s getting stabbed. Lost power from heat and have to scan all the food we lost. Happens atleast once a year 🤮🤢🤮🤢🤮


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 11, 2019)

Scanned it all. Purged. Cleaned. Left with team finishing truck. Get message that ALL COOLERS ARE DOWN NOW. Im gonna cry. There’s no winning. We just got back.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 11, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone able to order plums?
> We can. I think it’s 4040 but they come up per pound. We are charging 49 cents a piece.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 11, 2019)

Plums are 4440 and they are regular 99 cents each we have them TPC’d to 79 cents each.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jun 12, 2019)

Where do all your stores keep the Marshmallow/Jello POG near?  Mine is located by the spices and I get asked all day everyday where we keep marshmallows.  Is that a weird spot for it?  Or is there no good spot for them?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s where ours is.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 13, 2019)

CIHYFS said:


> Where do all your stores keep the Marshmallow/Jello POG near?  Mine is located by the spices and I get asked all day everyday where we keep marshmallows.  Is that a weird spot for it?  Or is there no good spot for them?



Ours is between spices and cake mix.  It's in the same general area (baking) at all our major competitors.  Besides candy, I can't imagine where else people would look for it.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jun 13, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Ours is between spices and cake mix.  It's in the same general area (baking) at all our major competitors.  Besides candy, I can't imagine where else people would look for it.



Yeah, between spices and cake mix is where ours is.  But our baking is split into two aisles on different valleys.  I think most people look on the other valley with the chocolate chips and flour/sugar.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 13, 2019)

17 pallets down to 4 pallets. Everything’s been going out but man they LOVE sending 2-3 extra boxes of cheese for some reason.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jun 16, 2019)

I am new in role as a Consumables TL in a high volume Super Target.  I was wondering how much space you all give vendors for backstock?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 16, 2019)

I have 4 sections in backroom for dry/snack vendors(redbull/Nabisco/Snyder’s etc)Each soda vendor has a pallet. It can be up to two for holidays if fbd approves. Beer vendors get one metro rack. That’s how I do it


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 17, 2019)

We are a small pfresh.  Coke, pepsi, 7up get 1 pallet.  Nabisco gets a 4 ft section.  No one else gets backstock, but I'm trying to make room for faygo because their stuff blows out of here.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jun 26, 2019)

Has anyone ever heard of the bread merchandiser's bosses coming in and resetting the bread POG to look how they want it to?


----------



## NKG (Jun 26, 2019)

CIHYFS said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the bread merchandiser's bosses coming in and resetting the bread POG to look how they want it to?



They can knock themselves out


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 27, 2019)

My head exploded this week from vendors. They’re all in timeout for me. I yelled at my beer vendors for flexing and not ordering to planogram and my Nabisco vendor has so much backstock in our vendor area. And poor Snyder’s.... they left boxes on a uboat. It’s a tough love they’re getting this week but it’s way overdue


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 27, 2019)

If a bread vendors boss wants to come and change it ask him to come back and ask why he’s changing your store. The stores your house and he’s a visitor so why is he messing with it?


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 29, 2019)

Our bread stocker would say they paid for the space and we'd argue back that they only paid for some space and  not the whole endcap. Plus if our SD said to take their space, we would follow our SD. 

Have anyone experience products that used to be located in the back (backstocked) getting unlocated? We're having trouble with products getting unlocated in the back and would be missed if not for the DBO for the area.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 29, 2019)

CIHYFS said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the bread merchandiser's bosses coming in and resetting the bread POG to look how they want it to?



Yeah.

If they move the shelf tags they get to come back and fix i





WinterRose said:


> Our bread stocker would say they paid for the space and we'd argue back that they only paid for some space and  not the whole endcap. Plus if our SD said to take their space, we would follow our SD.
> 
> Have anyone experience products that used to be located in the back (backstocked) getting unlocated? We're having trouble with products getting unlocated in the back and would be missed if not for the DBO for the area.



Tell bread guy that if he cannot follow the rules you can call and explain to his boss how it works.  If he is abusive tell him that he can be trespassed and lose his whole route over it.

As for things getting unlocated, someone is clicking all items scanned.  It could be your people or it could be sfs.  I'd start there.


----------



## YoNanas (Jun 29, 2019)

My store director got a weird idea. He wants me in the morning to push a uboat that is randomized, do the cull of that section as I'm pushing and zone. Anyone do this here? I did that in the past and I got coached by my TL to focus on culling and freshness and push after I'm done with it. By the time the store opens I won't be able to hit all the sections and then I'm going to have a guest bring me moldy tomatoes and complain.


----------



## NKG (Jul 3, 2019)

Weekly says Grocery no longer has to ticket each individual item for clearance....🥳

I see this going south before we can fully rejoice


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 4, 2019)

StockfishGG said:


> The idiot PA at my store didn't order strawberries. On Sunday. Or today.
> 
> I'm just like what the fuck am I supposed to do


Flex grapes or cuties. They sent me 20 boxes of cuties on Monday and I ordered zero.

If guests ask tell them with all the rain in May and June that it was too much and strawberries didn’t get enough sun


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 6, 2019)

California sun burned our strawberries to a crisp. So we only got one box instead of 25 :/


----------



## ShortTM (Jul 7, 2019)

Was at Walmart recently and I noticed their dry market (mixed with paper) comes in pallets. This must suck. I saw them bring the pallet out to the floor and breaking it apart there.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 7, 2019)

And on the 6th day god said: whoever tries to take my team members to do other departments while I have freezer and dairy pallets, your moms a hoe


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> California sun burned our strawberries to a crisp. So we only got one box instead of 25 :/



"earthquake fucked the shipment"


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 9, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Was at Walmart recently and I noticed their dry market (mixed with paper) comes in pallets. This must suck. I saw them bring the pallet out to the floor and breaking it apart there. View attachment 8254


LOL at the Great Value cookies


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

Stranger Things S3 look it's the date gun that's apparently acceptable in the 80s.

Crap then crap now


----------



## NKG (Jul 9, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Stranger Things S3 look it's the date gun that's apparently acceptable in the 80s.
> 
> Crap then crap now



I looked at new date guns and they are the same. Just an outdated practice


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 10, 2019)

StockfishGG said:


> The idiot PA at my store didn't order strawberries. On Sunday. Or today.
> 
> I'm just like what the fuck am I supposed to do


Are you sure the 'idiot' PA didn't order them? Sometimes there is a supply shortage at the warehouse due to the growing season being bad and they have none to replenish the stores. Anyway, when you order it tells you how many is at the DC. 

Well, if your distributor is C & S Wholesale, unsure if that tells you how many is on hand at the DC like for the regular FDC. 

You can always tell the guest to ask Trump where the strawberries are. 😁


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 10, 2019)

Went to train at a another target and their dairy cooler was EMPTY! Literally only like 15 Waco’s had items in them. I was mind blown from seeing it. And yes their sales floor looks good for dairy


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 10, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Went to train at a another target and their dairy cooler was EMPTY! Literally only like 15 Waco’s had items in them. I was mind blown from seeing it. And yes their sales floor looks good for dairy


That is impressive. When we purge, we can usually get it to a four foot section in the cooler, but never that few.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Went to train at a another target and their dairy cooler was EMPTY! Literally only like 15 Waco’s had items in them. I was mind blown from seeing it. And yes their sales floor looks good for dairy


We have 10 (4 ft sections ) all full about 100 plus Waco’s full and our floor is. always full.  Am pulls is 2 Metros full. Receive about 1 1/2 pallets of dairy every day.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 13, 2019)

we receive c&s x3 a week, im about to kill my dairy vendor she sent me one pallet. ONE PALLET of milk and didnt even send me ANY half gallons or quarts! I'm ready to start a fight club with my vendors and I'm not going down without some of them going down with me


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyone receive a crap to. Of rubicon cupcakes and sweet sams bakery stuff too?? It shows we can sell it but there’s no shelf life given  I wanna put these cupcakes and cakes out they look so good but Idek the shelf life’s


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 14, 2019)

I have my meat cooler and dairy cooler on lock right now. But freezer. Man does anyone have tips on keeping freezer manageable? Just so much backstock and fill in the backroom


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 14, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone receive a crap to. Of rubicon cupcakes and sweet sams bakery stuff too?? It shows we can sell it but there’s no shelf life given  I wanna put these cupcakes and cakes out they look so good but Idek the shelf life’s


I sent a mysupport on this. My FBD didn’t have an answer either. Just waiting for a response


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 14, 2019)

Also did some research on the brand name and found their website. Sometimes the site will have info regarding when a product is at best quality


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jul 15, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I have my meat cooler and dairy cooler on lock right now. But freezer. Man does anyone have tips on keeping freezer manageable? Just so much backstock and fill in the backroom



I would say do a purge, then update each location as you backstock whatever doesn’t go out and ensure sto logic is being followed. There should be some type of branding, so to speak, when backstocking. Like all BAKE together or ice cream, pizzas, etc. Then from there, just fill the floor as much as possible. We do man cafs 2-3 times a day, in every fillgroup. After that, recognize what sells and what doesn’t. Play with your bunkers as much as you can to get the excess frozen meat, seafood or just snack stuff that you may find yourself loaded up on. It took us a while to get our frozen right, back room and sales floor. Fill, zone, label/sign, keep Backstock clean (nonexistent, really). Oh and keep those onhands right! 

Of course you may have already done all or some of this. This is just what works for me. And it’s all about maintaining. Hope this helps!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 15, 2019)

Also mysupported and tried fbd lol. I’m waiting till tomorrow to talk to the company since I missed them Friday. Hopefully we keep these items they look so delicious!!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 15, 2019)

Called the companies- rubicon gets 5 days in ambient

Sams sweets- lemon 7 in ambient
Crumb cake-12 in ambient


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2019)

We just received 980 fresh today from FDC and we get a truck everyday. It was 6 pallets of dairy with mostly lunch meat, lunchables and lots of yogurts. And about 60 boxes of horizon 1/2 gallon milks. 

Freezer and produce was normal so a 12 pallet day.

I guess gearing up for BTS but  yogurts all expire by 8/26 and lunchables on 9/1.


----------



## Khali43 (Jul 18, 2019)

Not sure about your store since I'm not a Super, but there are Salesplanners for yogurt and Lunchables has a Pog in the bunker. Sets next week for me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2019)

Khali43 said:


> Not sure about your store since I'm not a Super, but there are Salesplanners for yogurt and Lunchables has a Pog in the bunker. Sets next week for me.


Yes same here we set yogurt today

Still selling ribs in the bunker


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 18, 2019)

So I have one bunker after remodel. I get two salesplanners for the bunker. I’d set both and split it but I don’t think I can do Tyson chicken with lunchables...


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone still have a crap ton of califia? I have two endcaps of it up and now I have a pallet of yogurt I need to put in. This is gonna be OH so fun... :,)


----------



## vyrt (Jul 19, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> So I have one bunker after remodel. I get two salesplanners for the bunker. I’d set both and split it but I don’t think I can do Tyson chicken with lunchables...


Same here! But I do have this oversized  double endcap that I cut in half for lunchables and then hillshire farms knockoff lunchables is high they’ve got set in 4 different locations in the store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2019)

Over the last 2 days I got approximately 1,000 of the 1/2 gallon horizon milks,,, 5,000+ yogurts , 7,000+  lunchables.  Yes these are eaches.

That would be 160 boxes of milk  429 boxes of yogurts and 440 boxes of lunchables 

No more room in my coolers stop sending these FDC.


----------



## vyrt (Jul 20, 2019)

If my store was still a super and not an extra extra large pfresh then I’d probably be in the same boat. 

Don’t worry though today they get an fdc truck on a tax free weekend with a total of 3 people and produce doesn’t come in until 1.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2019)

vyrt said:


> If my store was still a super and not an extra extra large pfresh then I’d probably be in the same boat.
> 
> Don’t worry though today they get an fdc truck on a tax free weekend with a total of 3 people and produce doesn’t come in until 1.


no tax free day in my commonwealth state 7% tax all day, everyday


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 20, 2019)

my Vacation needs to come faster. I’m going to have a heart attack from this and next week for market.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 27, 2019)

I think yesterday I did the most salesplanners I have ever set in a day. Got done about 8 endcaps. All I had left over was a 3tier of overpushed items. Now to finish them and close market 😭😭😭


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 27, 2019)

Literally all of ours flipped. 

Or were supposed to.


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Question....

Autofill for one fillgroup is almost 3000 eaches. And there is still truck to push. 

 It’s Grc 2 (cereal, baking, dried fruits, and coffee) 

Autofill or pog fill?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2019)

anyone know whats coming for PRODUCE tomorrow, Saturday August 3, 2019 ??
i ordered 140 produce and we usually get about 25 more for headquarter ordered, so that should be about 165, we are getting 230 boxes just for produce, that about 70 more boxes, what oh what could it be ??????


----------



## Zantoni (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello everyone. I am pretty new to the Food TL gig and I was wondering if anyone has a great example or template for an effective Daily 
task sheet


----------



## Ontheregular (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh! I’d be super excited to see how everyone writes their sheets too!!   

I have a pdf set up for each shift label so all i have to do is print it out and add in times based on greenfield which makes writing them a breeze.

First of all, I have 3 DBOs for dry and they own select fill groups. 1 owns grc 1, 2, 3, second snack & candy, and the third owns bev and liquor.

So their day looks the same everyday.

Start with a zone and go backs.
Autos.
Price change.
Push.
CAF.
Salesplanner/Purge/ManCaf time based on need/time etc.


----------



## NKG (Aug 2, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone know whats coming for PRODUCE tomorrow, Saturday August 3, 2019 ??
> i ordered 140 produce and we usually get about 25 more for headquarter ordered, so that should be about 165, we are getting 230 boxes just for produce, that about 70 more boxes, what oh what could it be ??????


Apples...


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2019)

NKG said:


> Apples...


Not sure where 70 boxes of apples are going to go


----------



## NKG (Aug 2, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Not sure where 70 boxes of apples are going to go



Compactor?


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2019)

Zantoni said:


> Hello everyone. I am pretty new to the Food TL gig and I was wondering if anyone has a great example or template for an effective Daily
> task sheet



Go to Work Bench. Click on Food and Beverage. Then dry grocery. Tm assignment sheets.


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2019)

Ontheregular said:


> Oh! I’d be super excited to see how everyone writes their sheets too!!
> 
> I have a pdf set up for each shift label so all i have to do is print it out and add in times based on greenfield which makes writing them a breeze.
> 
> ...


Tm #1
Cull 1 hour 
CAF 1 hour
Push Yogurt 30 minutes


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2019)

@qmosqueen Apples?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2019)

NKG said:


> @qmosqueen Apples?


I’m off all weekend so I’ll have to let you know Monday evening as I close on Monday


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 3, 2019)

Produce girl hasn’t told me anything new so 🤷‍♂️ Could be just your district or group maybe???? Or it could be them pushing out expiring stuff from the warehouse/ juices.


----------



## Motorhead (Aug 4, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I’m off all weekend so I’ll have to let you know Monday evening as I close on Monday



You still do closing shifts? Isn't that what closing experts are for? You should be doing early shifts only.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2019)

Motorhead said:


> You still do closing shifts? Isn't that what closing experts are for? You should be doing early shifts only.


Nope every Monday and every other Friday I close. Never enough team members


----------



## FriedTL (Aug 4, 2019)

Motorhead said:


> You still do closing shifts? Isn't that what closing experts are for? You should be doing early shifts only.


We only have 1 closing expert With 20 hrs a week.

Also, if you check the scheduling part under the food tab on workbench, it says open to close coverage in market.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 5, 2019)

If a closer or opener called out you can bet that I’ll be the one covering. They try to make open to close for market as important like beauty and electronics.


----------



## NKG (Aug 5, 2019)

Motorhead said:


> You still do closing shifts? Isn't that what closing experts are for? You should be doing early shifts only.



Technically closing experts are for GM


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> @qmosqueen Apples?


It was an extra 50 boxes of random salads


----------



## daninnj (Aug 5, 2019)

This thread makes me miss working at Target...

then I begin to smack myself silly and snap out of it.


----------



## NKG (Aug 5, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> It was an extra 50 boxes of random salads



🤔 our fbd said apples are coming 🤷‍♀️


----------



## vyrt (Aug 7, 2019)

The weekly soda pallet update is so dumb. Who thought live worksheets was a good idea?


----------



## checklane01 (Aug 7, 2019)

We've been getting some messed up Market Pantry 24 count water pallets. They lean in one direction, and before it can be put away we have to re-pallet and re-wrap it. I almost forgot we also have to QMOS the ones on the bottom cause they're normally busted open. Anybody else deal with this?


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 8, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> We've been getting some messed up Market Pantry 24 count water pallets. They lean in one direction, and before it can be put away we have to re-pallet and re-wrap it. I almost forgot we also have to QMOS the ones on the bottom cause they're normally busted open. Anybody else deal with this?


Constantly


----------



## checklane01 (Aug 8, 2019)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Constantly


I know other brands like Ice Mountain, have cardboard in between every 2 layers of their water. Would that help MP at all?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 8, 2019)

Ridiculously thin water bottles with ridiculously small caps = leaking hot messes. We aren't the only ones guilty of this, even some national brands have sucky containers. To The Powers That Be, I understand saving the planet and yadda yadda yadda, but it helps if liquid containers actually contain the liquid until ready to be consumed.  😒


----------



## Trash (Aug 8, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> I've in Consumables for like a month now. My ETL scheduled me for closing Meat-Dairy-Frozen, I'm fine with it, I've worked in Dairy when they've needed help before. We get FDC every night, my question is how heavy are the frozen/dairy pallets compared to a water pallet? lol



Dairy pallets can be way heavier than water pallets if they have a lot of juice (at my store sometimes have one person help push the pallet )- frozen is usually a little lighter than water pallets


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 8, 2019)

Trash said:


> Dairy pallets can be way heavier than water pallets if they have a lot of juice (at my store sometimes have one person help push the pallet )- frozen is usually a little lighter than water pallets


Except at Thanksgiving and Easter.  Ham turkeys oh my.


----------



## NKG (Aug 8, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> I've only seen us have frozen and produce pallets from FDC at night. I always see them sorting the frozen pallet after. Can dairy, frozen, and produce all be on the same truck?



Yes for some stores


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 9, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> We've been getting some messed up Market Pantry 24 count water pallets. They lean in one direction, and before it can be put away we have to re-pallet and re-wrap it. I almost forgot we also have to QMOS the ones on the bottom cause they're normally busted open. Anybody else deal with this?


No but can you use





checklane01 said:


> I've only seen us have frozen and produce pallets from FDC at night. I always see them sorting the frozen pallet after. Can dairy, frozen, and produce all be on the same truck?



Ours come that way.  Maybe it's different for supertarget vs pfresh.


----------



## Trash (Aug 9, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> No but can you use
> 
> Ours come that way.  Maybe it's different for supertarget vs pfresh.


 
I work at a super and ours all come together


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 11, 2019)

Me: oh wow man we are full on the floor and in the backroom 
C&S: watch me destroy this mans life in one second


----------



## vyrt (Aug 15, 2019)

Almost there. Yay.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 16, 2019)

gueeeeeeessss who audited every bakery pog and received 3+ pallets of bake? This guy AND I WANT TO DIE


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 16, 2019)

I have 6 items I can’t fit into my tables. Time to be creative with pushing g


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 16, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Almost there. Yay.



I still have about 1200 tasks to get relatively clear on the one to ones.  Finding so.much.outdate.


----------



## vyrt (Aug 16, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> I still have about 1200 tasks to get relatively clear on the one to ones.  Finding so.much.outdate.


Dumped trash cans and trash cans of out of dates.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 17, 2019)

One more day till vacation I can dooo this. Until then “TEAM TEAM TIME FOR AN ALL STORE BLITZ IN FREEZER”


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2019)

our store seems to be keeping up with things so far trucks and back stock all getting done.

But i don't know about this big transition in pfresh valley for mid September ??
i think i read that there is around 120 hours allocated for this but no team members to do it  cause we are ALL around 35 to 40 hours just to get trucks done ?


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> our store seems to be keeping up with things so far trucks and back stock all getting done.
> 
> But i don't know about this big transition in pfresh valley for mid September ??
> i think i read that there is around 120 hours allocated for this but no team members to do it  cause we are ALL around 35 to 40 hours just to get trucks done ?


Plans should have already been submitted to corporate by the SD since they are sending assistance to get this completed.
There are 3 levels, depends what SCOPE your store is:  high, medium, low.  Hours required vary from 50/90/180 for high scope.  Havn’t seen pictures of exactly what is being done but seems like major changes.  Meat area and produce area are swapping places.  We are asking for tm’s to do overnight.


----------



## Motorhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Plans should have already been submitted to corporate by the SD since they are sending assistance to get this completed.
> There are 3 levels, depends what SCOPE your store is:  high, medium, low.  Hours required vary from 50/90/180 for high scope.  Havn’t seen pictures of exactly what is being done but seems like major changes.  Meat area and produce area are swapping places.  We are asking for tm’s to do overnight.



The meat and produce area has been swapped places after remodel in my store 4 months ago. Will it get swapped again?


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 18, 2019)

There’s a list of stores affected by this in the addendum. It’s basically moving meat produce and sometimes deli(hotdogs) around the valleys. We changed ours to have hot dogs in the main pfresh valley with our fresh meats. And produce switched to just being on one side of the valley along with yogurts


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 18, 2019)

Ours changed during remodel so my store isn’t affected. But it’s mostly very small stores


----------



## vyrt (Aug 20, 2019)

Well now we know it’s due to the gutting of archer farms and sb.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 20, 2019)

Literally all my MP deli is discontinued and my fridges are wmptyyyy hopefully we get that good and gather soon because they’re not sending any for that Plano and not enough of other deli meat to flex


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 20, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Literally all my MP deli is discontinued and my fridges are wmptyyyy hopefully we get that good and gather soon because they’re not sending any for that Plano and not enough of other deli meat to flex


sad state of NO half and half. Where is this new "good grief" ??


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 20, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> sad state of NO half and half. Where is this new "good grief" ??



I mean I'm glad to know WHY my department is half empty but the correlation to BTC sucks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks FDC for sending us 8 pallets, yes 8 pallets of watermelons... we only order 2 pallets.

TPC'd them to $2.50 and they are selling, so I'm sure we will get another 8 pallets next week also, screw me now FDC.


----------



## vyrt (Aug 21, 2019)

I wish I could get some watermelons in. FBD visit tomorrow and everything is still blown out from college move in weekend.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Aug 26, 2019)

I am getting very frustrated and feeling like I am not being set up for success.  We are doing MANCAF every morning (alongside/instead of Autos) and if someone doesn't do it on a day when I'm off, my ownership area CAFs are huge.  The zone doesn't get done properly, we were a day behind on Saturday when I was in, I had yesterday off due to a band thing, and I am dreading what might be waiting for me when I get there for my mid shift.  The backstock aisles are a mess and TMs aren't paying attention to either the sectioning or the fillgroup.  Syrup with the PBJ, nuts with condiments, tuna in the popcorn area, etc.  
I'm scheduled 4.5 or 5.5 hours on a day (some days maybe 6.5).  My TL is pressing goal times.  It was a college move-in day last Thursday, another happens this week.  There was no one in domestics/plastics/small apps and they found me.  I'm happy to help, but on a 4.5-hour day, with two days of U-boats waiting for me, I was frazzled.  We've also had injuries, "the creeping crud," and me having time off due to performances and parades.  I had it a lot easier on the day I picked up a shift in back-to-school.


----------



## Zantoni (Aug 26, 2019)

Can I see some pics of your daily task sheets? Im trying to turn a broken department around


----------



## vyrt (Aug 27, 2019)

In my store I (not being the lead or anything) decided that when team members do their check ins and walks the sheet should be filled out then by the team member. Sort of as a way to help drive ownership for their area and get them to notice little things in their sections that need love. 


And in a second note any of you fantastic people heard anything from your milk vendors about cutting back? My store got dropped half a pallet. Not even enough to fill the shelves of 1% and skim. The driver said the regular driver had quit and this would be his last week because they’re cutting back from target. I’ve tried for years to get them replaced. But it’s strange when the launch guide said milk would arrive dsd.


----------



## vyrt (Aug 27, 2019)

Update to my previous post. Turns out our Browns dairy is getting out and as far as anyone knows the fdc is going to fulfill it. I can’t see anything bad coming from that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 28, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Update to my previous post. Turns out our Browns dairy is getting out and as far as anyone knows the fdc is going to fulfill it. I can’t see anything bad coming from that.


Milk pallet fallen over in the fdc truck just refuse it


----------



## vyrt (Aug 31, 2019)

I wish. Anyways SD called higher up the chain. Apparently just our current milk guys are being fired and they’re bringing new ones in. 

Alsoooo, guess the FDC at lake city said it’s time to purge all the discontinued stuff they had 0 onhands of that they couldn’t send me when it was active.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 31, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Apparently just our current milk guys are being fired and they’re bringing new ones in.


Same thing just happened with our milk guys.
Weird.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 6, 2019)

*comes back from vacation*
Me: man I can’t wait t- *lroceeds to be slammed by all the market SPLS and all the clearance for dairy and dry market*


----------



## vyrt (Sep 6, 2019)

So we used to be a super target. Got remodeled down to a larger pfresh. And now with the new upcoming sets our rdc is sending us food before the translations can even be pretied, but they’re doing it under our old W aisles. Makes me worry about how much freight they’re going to drop on us.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> *comes back from vacation*
> Me: man I can’t wait t- *lroceeds to be slammed by all the market SPLS and all the clearance for dairy and dry market*


This week was tough for grocery - lots to set.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> This week was tough for grocery - lots to set.


That’s us next week


----------



## CIHYFS (Sep 7, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> This week was tough for grocery - lots to set.


Lots to set and lots of clearance.  I personally spent 26 hours marking dry grocery clearance.  A TM also spent 6 hours one night helping me mark dry grocery clearance.  It is getting ridiculous.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 9, 2019)

If only they had some way of automatically marking things clearance on certain days. That would be a dream.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 9, 2019)

vyrt said:


> If only they had some way of automatically marking things clearance on certain days. That would be a dream.



I think they’re strategically maximizing sales.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 9, 2019)

Well come back in from a weekend off to one 8foot pallet of new stuff with another 200 cartons of transition coming tomorrow. So glad they remodeled this dairy cooler down to only hold 7 pallets.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 9, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Well come back in from a weekend off to one 8foot pallet of new stuff with another 200 cartons of transition coming tomorrow. So glad they remodeled this dairy cooler down to only hold 7 pallets.



Tf? What was so important that they needed to make it smaller?


----------



## vyrt (Sep 9, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Tf? What was so important that they needed to make it smaller?


We used to be a super target. They remodeled us down to a much larger than normal pfresh. Our dc still pushes stuff in us like a super, payroll is doled out for a pfresh that does well, but sheesh.  It’s the best of both worlds.


Edit: we literally have what used to be 1/3 of the store just walled off as vacant space.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 9, 2019)

vyrt said:


> We used to be a super target. They remodeled us down to a much larger than normal pfresh. Our dc still pushes stuff in us like a super, payroll is doled out for a pfresh that does well, but sheesh.  It’s the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> Edit: we literally have what used to be 1/3 of the store just walled off as vacant space.



We made a new seasonal stockroom during remodel, maybe that's what they're doing? I dunno


----------



## vyrt (Sep 9, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We made a new seasonal stockroom during remodel, maybe that's what they're doing? I dunno


I wish. We’re a year passed remodel and nothing has been done with it. Also comping 40+% every week on food makes forecasts fun.


----------



## checklane01 (Sep 10, 2019)

G&G set the same week as inventory. tf


----------



## jenna (Sep 10, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> I am getting very frustrated and feeling like I am not being set up for success.  We are doing MANCAF every morning (alongside/instead of Autos) and if someone doesn't do it on a day when I'm off, my ownership area CAFs are huge.  The zone doesn't get done properly, we were a day behind on Saturday when I was in, I had yesterday off due to a band thing, and I am dreading what might be waiting for me when I get there for my mid shift.  The backstock aisles are a mess and TMs aren't paying attention to either the sectioning or the fillgroup.  Syrup with the PBJ, nuts with condiments, tuna in the popcorn area, etc.
> I'm scheduled 4.5 or 5.5 hours on a day (some days maybe 6.5).  My TL is pressing goal times.  It was a college move-in day last Thursday, another happens this week.  There was no one in domestics/plastics/small apps and they found me.  I'm happy to help, but on a 4.5-hour day, with two days of U-boats waiting for me, I was frazzled.  We've also had injuries, "the creeping crud," and me having time off due to performances and parades.  I had it a lot easier on the day I picked up a shift in back-to-school.



This is common at my store, too.

Market is especially taking a beating. 

In a few months, Toys/Sport/Electronics and Small App will all join in on the "fun."  - aka ramped up sales, messed up zone, increase in truck freight...


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 11, 2019)

6 whole dairy pallets of just transition. God I’m trying to set pog shelves early so my team can just push new product to the home when we set G&G but all this workload is insane. I’m gonna need liquid courage to last these next weeks


----------



## MareMichigan (Sep 11, 2019)

I freaking hate one for ones, tried to do snack today and the whole area is fucked up, at one point I pulled out between two granola bars 70 boxes only to go to the home location and find it fully stocked. But the ETLs response to it is your taking to long, I just needed you to do this quickly.

It would be quick if I didn't have to backstock half the shit it's having me pull


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 11, 2019)

We’ve been doing one for ones for like two whole weeks for every department in market. It’s rough


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Sep 11, 2019)

Hope you’re fixing the issues on the sales floor before backstocking again. Otherwise it’s just going to keep happening


----------



## MareMichigan (Sep 11, 2019)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Hope you’re fixing the issues on the sales floor before backstocking again. Otherwise it’s just going to keep happening


I wish I could say that I had, but with it not my area and the etl breathing down my neck to push/pull faster I just focused on those and backstock


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 11, 2019)

MareMichigan said:


> I wish I could say that I had, but with it not my area and the etl breathing down my neck to push/pull faster I just focused on those and backstock



If you don’t fix sfq and capacities it will just pull again tomorrow.  Did you check ends?


----------



## MareMichigan (Sep 11, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> If you don’t fix sfq and capacities it will just pull again tomorrow.  Did you check ends?


It's less capacity problems and more sfq is out of sync for items, I figure at least now that they are filled and "filled" hopefully those ones will be resolved, our bigger problems will be stuff that says it's full and there's not a single box there, they're all in the backroom, but, didn't have time to fix those either. Frankly after the attitude I was given today after pointing out the problems I was just like 'alright, well not my area, I guess not my future problem'


----------



## MareMichigan (Sep 11, 2019)

The most infuriating part is I came in today to help fresh dig out of their hole, got asked to do this because the snack person no showed, then got yelled at that I hadn't helped at all with what I was supposed to be there for, but also we don't have additional hours for me to stay and make it up, even though, wait, didn't that call in just save us some hours?


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 11, 2019)

MareMichigan said:


> It's less capacity problems and more sfq is out of sync for items, I figure at least now that they are filled and "filled" hopefully those ones will be resolved, our bigger problems will be stuff that says it's full and there's not a single box there, they're all in the backroom, but, didn't have time to fix those either. Frankly after the attitude I was given today after pointing out the problems I was just like 'alright, well not my area, I guess not my future problem'



If the system thinks you can fit 60, amd there is MORE than 60 on the shelf, it will pull out one for every one that sells, even if you don't have room for it because the neighboring product came in or because your capacity is wrong.

The simple fix is that if you are putting it in backstock, change the sfq to the shelf capacity as you backstock.

It really helps.  I've gone from 150 a day out of snack to 70ish, even on weekends, even after changing salesplanners.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 11, 2019)

I enjoy that we got the new pricing my task at my store. And then grocery quickly populated to 600. Also excited for all the salvage come Sunday when I’m off this weekend.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 11, 2019)

Though, to be fair, I think most of us are resetting market as a whole this month so it probably isn't vital.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 11, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Though, to be fair, I think most of us are resetting market as a whole this month so it probably isn't vital.


Right. But in the communications they said the stuff goes salvage the week the sections set so there’s no overlap. I just get frustrated that my lead is all “just shove stuff out near where it goes!”


----------



## phibot (Sep 11, 2019)

G&G is kicking my small format’s ass. We started getting the shipments early, well before PC clearance happened. Too much MP still on the floor to flex in the G&G, no backroom space to backstock it. Thank the merciful Target gods that the bigwigs are in Minneapolis this week because my market dept is JANKY AF


----------



## vyrt (Sep 12, 2019)

All done with this week’s halloweenarama and everything else. Decide I’ll start on my grocery stuff to get a step ahead. 

Lunch meat apparently wants space grids now. Thanks target for not sending any.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Sep 12, 2019)

vyrt said:


> All done with this week’s halloweenarama and everything else. Decide I’ll start on my grocery stuff to get a step ahead.
> 
> Lunch meat apparently wants space grids now. Thanks target for not sending any.


There was alot of fixtures for the grocery reset that was on our signing pallet that came in Tues.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2019)

The new sidecap digitabs are 4514983 for dollar sign, 4467455 for decimal and 4467454 for normal number I think someone asked.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 13, 2019)

oath2order said:


> The new sidecap digitabs are 4514983 for dollar sign, 4467455 for decimal and 4467454 for normal number I think someone asked.





> oath2order said:
> my uh my store did it all this week without me I'm so happy.









can anyone who has this style tell me what the bottom channel is for?
Hey @Sisyphus


----------



## vyrt (Sep 13, 2019)

Nothing at all. 
The local rouses has the same fixtures so maybe some other store uses them but we don’t.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Sep 14, 2019)

jenna said:


> This is common at my store, too.
> 
> Market is especially taking a beating.



And now, we have a new SD, and with the new SD comes a new routine for our department, which requires more personnel than we have assigned to us, and ends up with me now working closing shifts.  Since I have two evenings with standing commitments, I'm limited in that regard.  It also means advanced planning for evening events with the music group.  My ownership area has changed, my tasks have changed. 

I was told it was because of others' availability by my lead, but one of the dayside people said it was to observe why certain people were not getting things finished.  (Oh, lovely, so I'm on a watch list now.) All the guys on my shift are in school, though, so not sure how much stock I put in that rumor.

The whole thing of goal times does not take into account backstock, helping guests, trash/recycling, front end calls for replacement merchandise/something someone forgot, phone calls, breaks, etc.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> And now, we have a new SD, and with the new SD comes a new routine for our department, which requires more personnel than we have assigned to us, and ends up with me now working closing shifts.  Since I have two evenings with standing commitments, I'm limited in that regard.  It also means advanced planning for evening events with the music group.  My ownership area has changed, my tasks have changed.
> 
> I was told it was because of others' availability by my lead, but one of the dayside people said it was to observe why certain people were not getting things finished.  (Oh, lovely, so I'm on a watch list now.) All the guys on my shift are in school, though, so not sure how much stock I put in that rumor.
> 
> The whole thing of goal times does not take into account backstock, helping guests, trash/recycling, front end calls for replacement merchandise/something someone forgot, phone calls, breaks, etc.


If rumor is true, maybe instead of you being watched, they moved you to watch others during daytime.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 15, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> And now, we have a new SD, and with the new SD comes a new routine for our department, which requires more personnel than we have assigned to us, and ends up with me now working closing shifts.  Since I have two evenings with standing commitments, I'm limited in that regard.  It also means advanced planning for evening events with the music group.  My ownership area has changed, my tasks have changed.
> 
> I was told it was because of others' availability by my lead, but one of the dayside people said it was to observe why certain people were not getting things finished.  (Oh, lovely, so I'm on a watch list now.) All the guys on my shift are in school, though, so not sure how much stock I put in that rumor.
> 
> The whole thing of goal times does not take into account backstock, helping guests, trash/recycling, front end calls for replacement merchandise/something someone forgot, phone calls, breaks, etc.



Probably the other people being watched.  Closers are essentially unsupervised.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 16, 2019)

SDA returns on October  28th! Yay! I’ll just add it to my 700 pricing tasks.

Edit cause month


----------



## scbman (Sep 16, 2019)

vyrt said:


> SDA returns on October  28th! Yay! I’ll just add it to my 700 pricing tasks.
> 
> Edit cause month



Especially when half of them aren't even grocery items


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble ordering the Dole salads and the ready made bistro salads ???


----------



## vyrt (Sep 16, 2019)

scbman said:


> Especially when half of them aren't even grocery items


Oh no. That’s just in grocery. My etl told me Wednesday that another 3500 would be dropping in there.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 17, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having trouble ordering the Dole salads and the ready made bistro salads ???


Half of our salads aren’t able to be ordered. :/


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 17, 2019)

Same for us on the salads.  Assuming that we will be getting new ones with this week’s reset, but we just ordered extra of what we could.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Same for us on the salads.  Assuming that we will be getting new ones with this week’s reset, but we just ordered extra of what we could.


looks like good and gather salads set on Sunday 9/22. Search good and gather click on produce/floral and scroll through to see new salads coming.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 17, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> looks like good and gather salads set on Sunday 9/22. Search good and gather click on produce/floral and scroll through to see new salads coming.


It’ll set that week but don’t expect any of the produce before Wednesday that week.


----------



## scbman (Sep 17, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Oh no. That’s just in grocery. My etl told me Wednesday that another 3500 would be dropping in there.



I was meaning items on the SDA list lol


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 17, 2019)

Haven’t been to my old store in awhile. Is Target experiencing shortages of canned veg (or any foods)? Local Wally’s and a couple of other places have been low on or out of gr beans, peas and corn much of the summer. Wally’s frozen looks skimpy as does meat. I’ve read that peas are going into grain-free pet food (risky to feed that by the way). Is Modernization contagious? Edit. Each gaping empty space has a sign with a vague apology and a date when shelves will have product.


----------



## CIHYFS (Sep 17, 2019)

Aredhel said:


> Haven’t been to my old store in awhile. Is Target experiencing shortages of canned veg (or any foods)? Local Wally’s and a couple of other places have been low on or out of gr beans, peas and corn much of the summer. Wally’s frozen looks skimpy as does meat. I’ve read that peas are going into grain-free pet food (risky to feed that by the way). Is Modernization contagious? Edit. Each gaping empty space has a sign with a vague apology and a date when shelves will have product.


I still have pallets of canned vegetables from previous Thanksgiving seasons.  I would love to run out


----------



## Yetive (Sep 17, 2019)

We have plenty of veggies.  Meijer too.


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 17, 2019)

^ well dang. Send some along 😋
Seriously there are empty sections in Walmart Supers all around me.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 17, 2019)

🥔🍆🥬🥒🥦🌽🍠🥕


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 17, 2019)

Yetive said:


> 🥔🍆🥬🥒🥦🌽🍠🥕


And 🍻🍩🍦all can be substituted for vegetables. It’s a rule. Really.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Sep 17, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Probably the other people being watched.  Closers are essentially unsupervised.


Could possibly be.  I was alone after 9 Sunday and Monday and out at 10pm and 11pm, respectively. The person who was telling me the rumor was also saying that maybe I was moved to nights because I actually got things done.  I think my lead does put a lot of trust in me, but I've also expressed my concerns to her and our closing lead about workload.  Monday night the goal time I was given for my ownership areas was 50 minutes past the end of my shift.  I ended up staying an extra hour because I got done early and chose to fill the bulk water.  My closer said nothing.


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 18, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> can anyone who has this style tell me what the bottom channel is for?
> Hey @Sisyphus


Right or wrong the answer I got was #'s. But I still haven't seen any instructions yet and we have an impending visit with a persnickety BP. So please keep us posted


----------



## vyrt (Sep 18, 2019)

Sisyphus said:


> Right or wrong the answer I got was #'s. But I still haven't seen any instructions yet and we have an impending visit with a persnickety BP. So please keep us posted


My FBD rolled through and didn’t say a thing about them. Even the new GG side cap ism doesn’t show anything on those spaces.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2019)

How to get rid of the MP cheese: salvage, and put it in the breakroom fridge for everyone. 

That's my STL lmao


----------



## vyrt (Sep 20, 2019)

oath2order said:


> How to get rid of the MP cheese: salvage, and put it in the breakroom fridge for everyone.
> 
> That's my STL lmao


We donated it to the food bank. I do have two endcaps of nonsalavge now cheese though.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 24, 2019)

Tfw you solely set all the TWT for market and clearance. And somehow run both trucks. Thank god tomorrow is the smallest prfresh truck I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 24, 2019)

I donate anything that is no longer in the set.  I just got my back rooms cleared out, I’m not going to muck it up again trying to see disco.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 24, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> I donate anything that is no longer in the set.  I just got my back rooms cleared out, I’m not going to muck it up again trying to see disco.


Same here. Trying to get people on my team to understand we get credit for it and it gets out of the back and it goes somewhere for a good cause.


----------



## NKG (Sep 24, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having trouble ordering the Dole salads and the ready made bistro salads ???



Yes FBD stated it's a company wide issue


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 24, 2019)

Got only three boxes of salads today. And we sold all our new salads so fast. :,(


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2019)

"Look for something New Coming soon" signs up all over the salad  wall !!! it looks so empty

where oh where are my good and gather salads.?????

i see you NOT !!


			https://www.target.com/c/fresh-vegetables-produce-grocery/good-gather/-/N-4tglhZyfqzk


----------



## vyrt (Sep 24, 2019)

We’ve got some at my store. Less stuff same old price. GG alright.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> I donate anything that is no longer in the set.  I just got my back rooms cleared out, I’m not going to muck it up again trying to see disco.



I hate when they used to send rando NOP gourmet cheese


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 24, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I hate when they used to send rando NOP gourmet cheese


YES. After remodel our fancy cheese pog received about 22+ NOP cheeses. No location but kept coming in


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Sep 25, 2019)

Yup, looks like I've been banished to the closing shift for the foreseeable future.  Not a fan.  And no, I am not giving up my rehearsal night or my volunteer night.  I need those joys in my life.  I am trying to convince the spouse that I should do our shared meals at lunchtime, but he is wishy-washy on that for some reason.  He's a creature of habit and doesn't take change well. He's also going through some mental health stuff and that makes it even harder to try to get him to adjust.

We have a new SD and he doesn't say a word to anyone below TL.  Not even hello.  And he is the person doing the scheduling, of course. 

I sorely miss the previous SD.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 25, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> "Look for something New Coming soon" signs up all over the salad  wall !!! it looks so empty
> 
> where oh where are my good and gather salads.?????
> 
> ...


Love that they didn't bother photoshopping the Best By date out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2019)

setting the produce wall this week from Bolthouse juices to salads its a bitch i'm about 70% done


----------



## Greenandred (Sep 26, 2019)

C&S switched our warehouse and are sending our shipments late. It is having a negative impact on getting stuff filled for our guests.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> C&S switched our warehouse and are sending our shipments late. It is having a negative impact on getting stuff filled for our guests.


Order more to keep things full for produce


----------



## Khali43 (Sep 26, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> C&S switched our warehouse and are sending our shipments late. It is having a negative impact on getting stuff filled for our guests.


Your ETL will likely have to adjust scheduling if that's a permanent change. They likely have changed their route if it's a different warehouse so if you're used to the truck coming in at 7 and it's coming at 10 the team may have to start coming in later.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2019)

Khali43 said:


> Your ETL will likely have to adjust scheduling if that's a permanent change. They likely have changed their route if it's a different warehouse so if you're used to the truck coming in at 7 and it's coming at 10 the team may have to start coming in later.


Team ha ha ha.   We have 1 TM push produce, 1 TM push dairy and then TL pushes half freezer. 
There is no team.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2019)

Produce wall is all set

Can you say “Good and Gather”


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2019)

The "GAG" effect.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 26, 2019)

My favorite this is as soon as it got set the million “do you have cucumbers” started rolling up.


----------



## vyrt (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone showing issues with dc oh’s being zero when ordering on the new food order items?


----------



## SeasonalOG (Sep 27, 2019)

BigEyedPhish said:


> (We get 80 cases of Turkeys tomorrow) yay..



I'm too new to market to know what's normal,

but oh dear lord I hope we don't get turkeys for thanksgiving... i did not even think of that

[small format, limited fridge and freezer]


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 27, 2019)

SeasonalOG said:


> I'm too new to market to know what's normal,
> 
> but oh dear lord I hope we don't get turkeys for thanksgiving... i did not even think of that
> 
> [small format, limited fridge and freezer]



Guess who's getting 2,000 turkeys this year


----------



## jenna (Sep 27, 2019)

Ok.  I laughed.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 1, 2019)

Last night was fun...tiny GM truck, most of my u-boats were done by the time I got there. Cool, lots of time to do other tasks (PC, inventory prep, etc). 

Nope.

We are in the midst of the freezer remodel.  Frozen TM  was told to switch pallets around in the reefer trailer so the ice was at the back.  He says it takes 20 mins and door is open entire time (wrong move, buddy).  Checks temp for report...+28.

They call. I try to transfer to ETL.  Won't go through, so she tells me to handle it.  I have to go all the way across the store to get keys from frozen guy, since said TM was on lunch break, so I can go outside to check temp again.  Not down enough, so I get to manually defrost it.  

I'm on my way to break when closing TL calls and tells me I need to zone fronts and two aisles.  Meanwhile, I still had a full uboat of backstock from my one remaining aisle, which was full of granola bars after a reset.  Zoning takes forever because, well, the chip aisle is always a mess.  I end up finding reshop, take it up front, and our reshop is full, again.  As I am just finishing that up, ETL sees me and tells me I need to rezone yet another aisle.  CTL tells me to rezone one of the fronts.  I had already done all these things once already tonight, and not half-arsed.

I finally get to my backstock so late in my shift that I have no time to get to PC or 1-4-1s, or the uboat left behind by another TM.  Also, whole the trailer was defrosting, no one could go in there, and when I told frozen TM this, he looked at me like he was lost and had no.idea what to do next.  I told him to fill deli because we are very far behind on that.

So glad I'm on earlies and mids next week.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 1, 2019)

Sounds like a blast!

I had one of my fellow teammates take those magnet plastic stands (Idk what their exact name is L shaped with a magnet on the bottom) and use them behind the chips to keep them fronted when things get lite.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 4, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Sounds like a blast!
> 
> I had one of my fellow teammates take those magnet plastic stands (Idk what their exact name is L shaped with a magnet on the bottom) and use them behind the chips to keep them fronted when things get lite.


The shelf dividers?


----------



## jenna (Oct 5, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> The shelf dividers?


I think it the ones used in electronics. I see them in video game cases, used to keep the games pushed forward.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh boy spl week. So excited to strip everything because the only want G&G on the front racetrack.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Oct 7, 2019)

These past few weeks have been a gauntlet in grocery.  G&G rollout. Beefy trucks/pulls.  I can see there’s not going to be much breathing room until November kick-starts 4Q.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2019)

Freezer Transition this week , that means more 007 freezer coming in on the trucks,, Sad  😂


----------



## vyrt (Oct 7, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Freezer Transition this week , that means more 007 freezer coming in on the trucks,, Sad  😂


Our store transitioned to nestle showing up on our trucks instead of the vendors bringing it in. Sunday my etl told the rgis guy he was going to have to reschedule to a nontruck day. Like they haven’t known for weeks to have that ready for him. Should’ve been in and out in 45 minutes tops.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

We have been very low and sometimes out of lunchables our counts and on hands are correct
Today we received 2 boxes of lunchables.
Our front bunker is empty had to flex cheese in there.
Anyone else have this lunchables problem ?


----------



## vyrt (Oct 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We have been very low and sometimes out of lunchables our counts and on hands are correct
> Today we received 2 boxes of lunchables.
> Our front bunker is empty had to flex cheese in there.
> Anyone else have this lunchables problem ?


Only for the cheese pizza. Other than that when it goes on sale they dump a pallet.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We have been very low and sometimes out of lunchables our counts and on hands are correct
> Today we received 2 boxes of lunchables.
> Our front bunker is empty had to flex cheese in there.
> Anyone else have this lunchables problem ?



Are your actual onhands correct?  I.e. not in exf but audit?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Are your actual onhands correct?  I.e. not in exf but audit?


I will check that. I believe they are correct but I will zero them all out again.


----------



## Ontheregular (Oct 8, 2019)

The bunker got really light for us about two weeks ago so we ended up using it for clearance. 

Use chatbot and see if it’s available in your DC. It’s possible you might be out for a bit.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 9, 2019)

When you’ve got a pallet of ood milk and the cooler is full and it’s two days until the milk guy comes back what do you do?


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 9, 2019)

vyrt said:


> When you’ve got a pallet of ood milk and the cooler is full and it’s two days until the milk guy comes back what do you do?


I would call them,and see if they can make an early delivery.


----------



## vyrt (Oct 9, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I would call them,and see if they can make an early delivery.


I meant like they’ve already got a pallet of good stuff in there. Our ETL told us to wrap it up and roll it out back with the empties. 
before the shrinking of my cooler it was fine to keep it in there. Nowadays we can hold at most 7 pallets.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 9, 2019)

Put the milk in the produce or meat cooler.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 9, 2019)

vyrt said:


> I meant like they’ve already got a pallet of good stuff in there. Our ETL told us to wrap it up and roll it out back with the empties.
> before the shrinking of my cooler it was fine to keep it in there. Nowadays we can hold at most 7 pallets.


Whoa why so much ood? (Not meant to be rude, curious)


----------



## Bosch (Oct 9, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We have been very low and sometimes out of lunchables our counts and on hands are correct
> Today we received 2 boxes of lunchables.
> Our front bunker is empty had to flex cheese in there.
> Anyone else have this lunchables problem ?



I am not market, but we have been light for the last couple weeks.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 10, 2019)

The last two days, the store was in a panic due to the DTL-LOG and the DTL-F&B coming on the same day.  FILL FILL FILL ZONE ZONE ZONE forget your normal routine we're going to work your bum off and add extra hours and pester you until you say you can come in.

My TL has been on vacay.  Back today.  I thought the panic would be somewhat subsided but it seemed worse since we left 9 vehicles of rollover and what were the morning people doing? (MANCAFs which were huge because we didn't do them yesterday) And a call-in (the usual suspect) and who knows what else.

TL is under pressure to keep us all on task.  I am not one not to be on task.  I got asked where I was several times (in the can, helping a guest, in the can).  I had 90 minutes left after my break and I was to be responsible for two very full vehicles.  It was not pleasant.

I ended up having a breakdown after I went to the little team member's room and the vehicle I was working on disappeared.  I thought it was finished, (TL was helping me b/s_) so I went out to do what I could on the other vehicle.  TL calls me back and asked if I'd finished the b/s.  Told her I had thought it was done since I'd seen TL wander away with the cardboard.  Nope, it had been moved to a pallet under the racking.

So I. Broke. Down.  Cried, hissed, got very upset.  I was Just Done.  I said I felt like there was no trust in me, no faith in my work ethic, and I had thought I was finally "getting" the new system but things were not being followed through on other folks' parts (ie, not following fillgroups or sectioning, b/s full cases in wacos, certain TMs following other TMs around like puppies instead of working, one TM a consistent jerk) and I was getting to be overwhelmed at trying to be a good TM and I felt like I couldn't take it anymore, I was a failure and I was done trying.

I'm home now with a sub, cookies, and Martha Stewart on TV.  I still need to decide what's next.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

@Bonnie Dundee, you will be ok. You are not a failure. We are listening to you. Everyone has rough days too.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey all, first post here!
background info:
I am a Pfresh tm at a medium/high vol. store. We get FDC truck daily for Produce, meat, dairy and frozen is 4 days a week. 
Ave load is about 3 pallets produce/deli. 2 pallets dairy. 3 pallets frozen. Plus banana 1/2 pallet

So couple questions:
1)who in your stores does the ordering? 
2) is there a way to print out what was ordered vs. what DC just pushed to us?
3) As 'just' a tm, how do you have the time to look at sales #'s?
3.5) and how do you find that for your dept, not just individual items?


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 14, 2019)

1) my PA does the ordering for both meat/eggs and pro. best not to have a lot of hands in the bucket.
2) I don't believe so anymore. there used to be a document to see what was ordered and if anything was ordered extra. under the order tab for items you can kinda see from what I remember (like hq ordered and stuff)
3) oh def, super easy. just go under MPM 2.0 and go to sales. youll see all departments 
4) hit sales then click food and bev. itll open more categories and each goes to more specific areas. 
you can enter mpm then scan an item to see its sales too!


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks @verysaltymocha ! 
We don't have DBOs or PA just consumables tms so ordering is done by whoever happens to close that night. Makes for a big mess in inventory numbers. 
Asked our ETL if we could just switch to me ordering 5 nights a week and our TL ordering the other days, at least until inventory is under control. 
I will have to mess around with mpm more. I admit I haven't looked much at the numbers, just trying to get my coolers and SF organized and functional has taken up most of my time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2019)

on workbench you can go to food and the far right near the bottom is a link to go to greenfield to look at the order detail report for the previous day.

also when you order on the my device you can swipe right or left to see what was order the previous 5 days  for that DCPI.

I do the ordering 4 or 5 days a week.  Keep the same person ordering to keep things under control.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks so much @qmosqueen, I will definitely start checking Greenfield


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 14, 2019)

You still have a PA?  All five of ours are no longer PAs.  One of them hated this so much that he left to become a Starbucks TL.  One of them still likes to give orders.  Our morning Open Market guy does the ordering because he has the most experience at it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2019)

No more PA but just a food and beverage expert making 13/ hr like rest of the newbies even sfter 7 years.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 14, 2019)

Still have 2 PAs. Still under that in the system lol. One owns produce and one I have as a floating TM who does my sales planners and any projects needed.


----------



## NKG (Oct 14, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Still have 2 PAs. Still under that in the system lol. One owns produce and one I have as a floating TM who does my sales planners and any projects needed.



That's not how modernization is supposed to work


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 14, 2019)

I wish PA was still a position though. It felt so nice to promote TM who I thought were great and pay them more :/. Now I can only try to make them happy when the next base pay comes up


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 14, 2019)

She’s our produce owner and the other I don’t have a spot for him as a DBO. So he jumps around depending where he need him as a “floater” and he owns SPLS for when they come up. They’re my support for running coolers and dry market.


----------



## Poofresh (Oct 14, 2019)

our freezer only locates thru green rack sections, the wacos are still there but they dont have locations anymore.  they are meant for loose single or 2 items.  much faster to scan in and out of that freezing cold room.  we also do not locate date-able products (bakery, meat).


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 15, 2019)

We locate everything except fresh meat, produce and bakery. Although I might make us start with bakery. We barely got any bake in and now I’ve been auditing and every truck at least a pallet of bake. At least we sell a lot but Jesus. I think I have about 3 pallets worth in the back


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> We locate everything except fresh meat, produce and bakery. Although I might make us start with bakery. We barely got any bake in and now I’ve been auditing and every truck at least a pallet of bake. At least we sell a lot but Jesus. I think I have about 3 pallets worth in the back


Bakery has to be either audited or defected out ior that item will not come in  example 1 on hand of pretzel buns and you really have none than you will not receive any until you audit to zero or defect it out.
I find it a lot easier to push 2 metros of bakery unlocated every day. rather than sto it then pull it and put on metro mixed with rest of freezer pull.

Also get your Halloween bakery out and in seasonal. Christmas cookies are coming in already


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 15, 2019)

I love putting seasonal cookies on amplified fixture towers and setting at the front.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I love putting seasonal cookies on amplified fixture towers and setting at the front.


that would only last about 3 hours in my store before its completely empty


----------



## skrepo1977 (Oct 15, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> We locate everything except fresh meat, produce and bakery. Although I might make us start with bakery. We barely got any bake in and now I’ve been auditing and every truck at least a pallet of bake. At least we sell a lot but Jesus. I think I have about 3 pallets worth in the back


I highly recommend you keep Bakery unlocated and put it on movable racks. Even with little auditing I still get a ton of Bake in that I can mix up the set a bit. It is not always the same set every week and I rarely go by location markers. The only constant is Hawaiian Bread. It minimizes waste and allows all Bake products some movement out on the salesfloor. If you locate and audit you will get all the crap that does not sell but which you only qmos on a regular basis.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

Normal expectation for man-caf pulls is 100 items per hour.  I can usually manage this.

Today ETL-OPS decided it needed to be 100 items in 20 minutes.  

You can't change the rules when the rules for yesterday--when no one did any pulls--were different.

This is stupid. And then they wonder why I nearly went around the bend last week?


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 18, 2019)

Unless I’m misunderstanding what you mean my ‘items,’ 100 items in 20 minutes sounds right to me. For example if the OFO is 120 items for 196 eaches.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 18, 2019)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Unless I’m misunderstanding what you mean my ‘items,’ 100 items in 20 minutes sounds right to me. For example if the OFO is 120 items for 196 eaches.



It took me 50 minutes to pull 180 tasks today so sounds about right.  Idk how many eaches it was.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2019)

anyone know if we have this cereal yet ?????









						Kellogg joins GLAAD for anti-bullying campaign with All Together cereal | CNN
					

Raisin Bran, Corn Flakes, Rice Krispies, Frosted Flakes, Froot Loops and Frosted Mini Wheats in the same box?




					www.cnn.com
				












						All Together Cereal
					

**6 INDIVIDUAL SINGLE SERVE BOXES INCLUDED INSIDE!** Limited Edition Variety Pack First time Corn Flakes, Froot Loops, Frosted Flakes, Frosted Mini Wheats, Raisin Bran, Rice Krispies are offered exclusively together Kellogg's Donation to support GLAAD Spirit Day Free shipping on Cereal Only Not...




					www.kelloggstore.com
				












						Kellogg’s and GLAAD Launch Special Edition 'All Together' Cereal at Kellogg's NYC café for Spirit Day
					

Kellogg Company today launched a special edition “All Together” Spirit Day cereal in collaboration with GLAAD supporting inclusion and to stand up against bullying.




					www.glaad.org


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2019)

All Together Cereal
					

**6 INDIVIDUAL SINGLE SERVE BOXES INCLUDED INSIDE!** Limited Edition Variety Pack First time Corn Flakes, Froot Loops, Frosted Flakes, Frosted Mini Wheats, Raisin Bran, Rice Krispies are offered exclusively together Kellogg's Donation to support GLAAD Spirit Day Free shipping on Cereal Only Not...




					www.kelloggstore.com
				



19.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> It took me 50 minutes to pull 180 tasks today so sounds about right.  Idk how many eaches it was.


This was 288 items and 1000+ eaches expected to be pulled, worked and backstocked in 45 minutes...


----------



## skrepo1977 (Oct 18, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> This was 288 items and 1000+ eaches expected to be pulled, worked and backstocked in 45 minutes...


WTF! That better be a lot of cases for DPCIs to push from. If that 288 are majority wacos, a big hell no on that timeline. If it is majority cases lord help you that everything goes out


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone know if we have this cereal yet ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who was trying to figure out how the sweetened cereals would taste together for most of the article?


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 18, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> This was 288 items and 1000+ eaches expected to be pulled, worked and backstocked in 45 minutes...





Bonnie Dundee said:


> This was 288 items and 1000+ eaches expected to be pulled, worked and backstocked in 45 minutes...



Not a realistic expectation. And my expectations can push the limits at times


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 19, 2019)

skrepo1977 said:


> WTF! That better be a lot of cases for DPCIs to push from. If that 288 are majority wacos, a big hell no on that timeline. If it is majority cases lord help you that everything goes out


We were getting a lot of backstock, too.  We are changing on-floor counts as we go when that happens.  We also have a bunch of tied-but-not-set sales plans that are affecting the size of the pulls as well.  Our ETL-LOG has a tendency to change the expectations as she sees fit for the day, and it isn't always a better choice.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 19, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> We were getting a lot of backstock, too.  We are changing on-floor counts as we go when that happens.  We also have a bunch of tied-but-not-set sales plans that are affecting the size of the pulls as well.  Our ETL-LOG has a tendency to change the expectations as she sees fit for the day, and it isn't always a better choice.



Why do you have tied but not set salesplanners?  If you're never going to set them, you can untie them the next day.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Why do you have tied but not set salesplanners?  If you're never going to set them, you can untie them the next day.


Saves time when a POG is going to be changing in two or three weeks.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Saves time when a POG is going to be changing in two or three weeks.



If you're going to do that, untie them the next day or set the capacities to zero.  That way you're not pulling stuff just to re-backstock it.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 20, 2019)

Who the hell is tying and not setting? How about separate that stuff onto a tub and give it to whoever tied it... “here’s your pogfill”


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 20, 2019)

It sounds like these are large changes, too many to do in one day, and they can't change the physical area and put out the new items until a particular date two or three weeks out. So self survival, they are giving the items a location early, so when the day comes to actually change the shelves they can do it in the allotted time since the computer work is mostly done.

Question is, since now it's manual pulls, why are people pulling items for items that have a set date of two or three weeks out? If people are in the same area consistantly and know that area, why aren't they saying "I know that box, it wasn't to be on the floor yet, I'll check the set date for all items before pulling." After a few days folks won't even need to check, they'll remember a lot of items set date and know time can be saved by bypassing them.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Oct 20, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> We were getting a lot of backstock, too.  We are changing on-floor counts as we go when that happens.  We also have a bunch of tied-but-not-set sales plans that are affecting the size of the pulls as well.  Our ETL-LOG has a tendency to change the expectations as she sees fit for the day, and it isn't always a better choice.


Be careful about tying and lying as one can get fired for doing that. TLs have been fired for enabling that. As Fluttervale said if you have things tied but no salesfloor for it, your batches will always be large. 

I understand the whole changing back to something else after only  three weeks is ridiculously silly, especially when the product is extremely novel or niche, but give the product a chance on the salesfloor to sell. For example, I would rather have to backstock 10 million of those silly Halloween/Thanksgiving coffee pods one time than every day until it gets kicked off for the next sales planner and goes clearance.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 21, 2019)

So, yesterday was another day of "do this, not that" and "no, do this, then that."  One batch, 282 items to start, then it kept growing, and eaches were 1000+ again.  Got about 70 items in and then ETL-LOG decided I needed to help out the new dairy DBO after working some (small) u-boats.

I need to get used to these "mood swings" when my TL isn't around.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 21, 2019)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Who the hell is tying and not setting? How about separate that stuff onto a tub and give it to whoever tied it... “here’s your pogfill”



You still have tubs?  All of ours got pitched, as did all but one cage. Everything is boats and 3-tiers now.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah we sent some back, but we don’t have enough uboats to use to pull autos/OFOs on when there’s a truck. The 3-tiers would get filled up faster than we could free them up. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 21, 2019)

TIS THE SEASON FAM!!! Two weeks out is the holiday end caps! Prepare your depression to carry pallets of canned veggies and pallets of turkeys.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 21, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> TIS THE SEASON FAM!!! Two weeks out is the holiday end caps! Prepare your depression to carry pallets of canned veggies and pallets of turkeys.


Our store is the cleanest it's been because tonight is Inventory. (Cue minor key organ music)

ETA:the counting has begun...the dairy DBO didn't precount the pallet of cider or the pallet of vendor milk...and the guy dealing with frozen today still has to organize the turkey pallet.


----------



## DragonAster (Oct 21, 2019)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Our store is the cleanest it's been because tonight is Inventory. (Cue minor key organ music)
> 
> ETA:the counting has begun...the dairy DBO didn't precount the pallet of cider or the pallet of vendor milk...and the guy dealing with frozen today still has to organize the turkey pallet.


Our inventory is this week too 😶😳


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> TIS THE SEASON FAM!!! Two weeks out is the holiday end caps! Prepare your depression to carry pallets of canned veggies and pallets of turkeys.


We already received 3 pallets of turkeys Only market pantry and they are in the bunker.

We just got lots and lots of egg nog on today’s  dairy delivery


----------



## Yetive (Oct 22, 2019)

Eew


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We already received 3 pallets of turkeys Only market pantry and they are in the bunker.
> 
> We just got lots and lots of egg nog on today’s  dairy delivery


I went ahead and set that revision yesterday when I saw the nog come in. I'm actually really happy that we are getting the Promise Lands nog back. That stuff plus a little whisky kept me going last year.

---

How about those turkey prices though? My market is lower than what the birds came in marked as so I have to rescale EVERYTHING :/


----------



## vyrt (Oct 22, 2019)

Any time my stuff came in lower we just ran with it. They don’t give payroll to rescale every turkey.


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 22, 2019)

It’s pretty damn early for turkey, people don’t buy that until the week of thanksgiving


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 23, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> It’s pretty damn early for turkey, people don’t buy that until the week of thanksgiving



True but we put them out so we have the freezer space.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 23, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Any time my stuff came in lower we just ran with it. They don’t give payroll to rescale every turkey.


That's usually how I handle it though this year, half are coming at last years price and half are a lot lower than that and my market price is even lower than that. I can't escape it; gonna have to scale every bird. I'm planning on getting a breakroom table with wheels and using it to keep my scale in the back by receiving and my bunker. No point in hauling 15k pounds to the front of the store then to the back this season.



JsmnXX said:


> It’s pretty damn early for turkey, people don’t buy that until the week of thanksgiving


Typically, I sell about 800lbs the week after Halloween, 1500lbs Nov week 2 and 2500 weeks 3 and 4. I have my typical bulk orders picking up the end of Nov week 1 to get them out of the way.

That being said, I don't know what is going to happen this year with our price being lower. I don't know if Walmart is going to compete and I doubt our regional grocer chain has the power to do either.


----------



## Marketsheep (Oct 28, 2019)

Gulfcoast said:


> I feel all of your pain.
> 
> I'm a recent promotion to PA (Promoted within my 90 days to boot.  Hardlines for a month, Grocery for a month, PA for a month now), and it's driving me absolutely crazy.
> 
> ...





qmosqueen said:


> We have the same kinda metros at our store.
> 
> it looks like you br tm doesn't know how to read. Pork on the top shelf, hell no it says "pre cooked" and ground meat on the bottom next to chicken as i laugh at all the qmos you had to do that day.
> 
> ...


This is literally the hell hole I’ve been thrown into but on the dry side.. 

However.. my tl has been on leave for an unknown amount of time for back surgery and me (being the most senior member of dry at 3 months [total employment time at 1 year]), trying to run a market team with the team hating me.. 

Unless something changes in the next 30 days unfortunately I’m leaving the target family. It’s unfortunate because I love the work and some of the people but I am grossly underpaid and understaffed for this type of situation


----------



## Eazzy93 (Oct 31, 2019)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I am a PA in Market, was just promoted about 5-6 months ago. I work in an A Volume store (which I think is high Volume) store. (We were top 20/1800 stores in Volume Black Friday 2012) And every given month anywhere from 25-29% of my stores volume leaves through my work center in Market.
> 
> Even though it is this close to Thanksgiving we on average, have 3 people in Market throughout a day
> 
> ...


I'm in market we are basically the black sheep of the store no one cares about us until it's time for a visit then we get chewed out lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2019)

We are drowning in dairy / freezer.
We have 2 full pallets in dairy and 1 1/2 in freezer untouched. We only schedule 1 person for dairy and 1 for freezer. How can they do the 1 for 1s and push 2 pallets of truck push


----------



## balthrop (Nov 1, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We are drowning in dairy / freezer.
> We have 2 full pallets in dairy and 1 1/2 in freezer untouched. We only schedule 1 person for dairy and 1 for freezer. How can they do the 1 for 1s and push 2 pallets of truck push



as from me ETL and TL figure it out, it needs to get done.  then they walk away.  great I asked you because… yeah…


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2019)

balthrop said:


> as from me ETL and TL figure it out, it needs to get done.  then they walk away.  great I asked you because… yeah…


Did I mention only allowed 1 uboat in dairy and 1 uboat in freezer


----------



## vyrt (Nov 2, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Did I mention only allowed 1 uboat in dairy and 1 uboat in freezer


You fight them on that. I had to for my area. Or hell get them to get your metro racks/fast movers. It’s a world of difference when things can all be broken down at once vs running back and forth and having to sort more.
They need to realize that the regular truck doesn’t have to put hands on as much stuff. 
To me it sounds like they need to hire another person. Get a couple dedicated vehicles.
Still pushing my leads for more racks so we can quit back stocking completely. 
I spent a week resetting the dairy cooler and redoing the sto logic and I could honestly get it on fast movers by type and negate most backstocking that way. But my store is only like a 30 mil store.

New task at hand is missing out on having a frozen bunker so the endcaps get neglected because we’ve gotta have turkeys out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2019)

vyrt said:


> New task at hand is missing out on having a frozen bunker so the endcaps get neglected because we’ve gotta have turkeys out.


Just take out all frozen pizzas for 4 weeks and load those doors with turkeys   Lol


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 2, 2019)

So.

Much.

Gravy.

Do people not know how easy it is to make at home?


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 2, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> So.
> 
> Much.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's a pain in the ass.  The thickener and fat has to be exact proportion, itsy bitsy off ruins it, and guessing fat in meat drippings is rough.  Lumps no matter how well you blend it if you can't mix fat and thickener before adding liquid (such as drippings, since you have to add after to keep the fat/thickener proportions as exact as possible).  Salt is always off, either too much or too little, even if you use a measuring spoon every single time you make it.  The color is always off because of the color of the thickener.  And there's the pain of standing at the stove waiting for it to finally boil and doing nothing but stirring for exactly 60 seconds, no less no more.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> So.
> 
> Much.
> 
> ...


We are still selling gravy from last thanksgiving it expires on 12/22/2019.  We have about 600 STOd since after thanksgiving 2018


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 2, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We are still selling gravy from last thanksgiving it expires on 12/22/2019.  We have about 600 STOd since after thanksgiving 2018



I donated that shit when we went ladderless.

Our stuffing all was dated the 22nd so that got donated too when I took over.

I inherited a hot mess in my back rooms.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 2, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> I donated that shit when we went ladderless.
> 
> Our stuffing all was dated the 22nd so that got donated too when I took over.
> 
> I inherited a hot mess in my back rooms.



I'm surprised they let you do that


----------



## balthrop (Nov 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I'm surprised they let you do that



it is easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2019)

I put some gravy at the front end one spot with stove top stuffing & sold very well there. Keeping it full & sales signs made an easy grab item. My stl loved it.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 3, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> So.
> 
> Much.
> 
> ...



My Italian mother-in-law always says how easy it is to make pasta sauce at home whenever someone says they use store-bought. My response: Is it easier than opening a jar and dumping the contents in a saucepan? 😄


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2019)

But real gravy is soooo much better than jarred.  Red sauce is easier to tart up.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Nov 3, 2019)

Last year I swept back all that gravy in the glass jars. No one buys that shit. I also learned not to open all 1,000 cases of it this year 👍🏼


----------



## happygoth (Nov 3, 2019)

Yetive said:


> But real gravy is soooo much better than jarred.  Red sauce is easier to tart up.


I do like the packaged gravy that you mix with water and simmer on the stove better than the jarred stuff. It's one extra tiny step for a much better flavor. but still super easy.


----------



## MareMichigan (Nov 4, 2019)

Have EXFs not been working for anyone else? Went in this morning and tried to make EXF batches and no luck, it's been a thing for like a week now for us at least. 
It's not the end of the world, but it is kind of annoying.


----------



## CIHYFS (Nov 4, 2019)

MareMichigan said:


> Have EXFs not been working for anyone else? Went in this morning and tried to make EXF batches and no luck, it's been a thing for like a week now for us at least.
> It's not the end of the world, but it is kind of annoying.


As in not allowing you to add items to an EXF batch?  I have never had that.  

But I have had other problems with EXFs.  Mostly problems such as I add everything I need to a batch and then when I go to pull the batch it doesn't pull everything I asked for, even though it is all still in the backroom.  I've since stopped even trying to use EXFs because all the issues with it.


----------



## MareMichigan (Nov 4, 2019)

CIHYFS said:


> As in not allowing you to add items to an EXF batch?  I have never had that.
> 
> But I have had other problems with EXFs.  Mostly problems such as I add everything I need to a batch and then when I go to pull the batch it doesn't pull everything I asked for, even though it is all still in the backroom.  I've since stopped even trying to use EXFs because all the issues with it.


Like you can add stuff to a batch, you hit create batch it goes '(typical exf batch name) batch created' but then you go into move and there's no exf batch, no one on our team has had any luck creating them, I've started just pulling one for ones by the pog instead after scanning through the area


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2019)

So looks like I’m going to have to weigh all the turkeys to the new lower price this is the first time in 4 years that I’ll have to weigh all the turkeys. 

Our stores selling price is 
49 cents per pound for market panty 
89 cents for butterball 

They are all coming in at last years price per pound which is 10 cents more  per pound. 

Fuck me now I’ll have to weigh 500 or more turkeys over the next 3 weeks 

Hell if I’m ordering more turkeys until the 6 pallets are gone from our back room freezer. 
I hope the 1 and only food scale and Labels hold out for this.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 5, 2019)

Why do you have to weigh them? The weight is on the label and the math is simple.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Why do you have to weigh them? The weight is on the label and the math is simple.


Not for cashiers who just scan the barcode.
Every turkey once weighed is an individual barcode at the register for the total price of the turkey.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Nov 5, 2019)

They need to be weighed and tagged correctly so the guest can see what they are paying and so they ring at the right price at pos. I have a pretty gnarly wound on my finger. Smashed it with a turkey while going ham trying fill the bunker after re-weighing them. I’m a turkey weighing beast and I have the scars to show it 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 5, 2019)

There's no way to print a new label without weighing?

Edit: Scan barcode or enter weight, then calculate new price to reprint barcode at new total price?


----------



## Khali43 (Nov 5, 2019)

MareMichigan said:


> Like you can add stuff to a batch, you hit create batch it goes '(typical exf batch name) batch created' but then you go into move and there's no exf batch, no one on our team has had any luck creating them, I've started just pulling one for ones by the pog instead after scanning through the area


I've noticed that one for one batches tend to absorb any other batch in the fill group. If I drop a POG batch for cereal and there's already a one for one dropped for GRC 2 or someone drops it before I pull the POG, it just disappears. Not sure if this has the same effect on EXF batches or if there's another issue for you.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> There's no way to print a new label without weighing?
> 
> Edit: Scan barcode or enter weight, then calculate new price to reprint barcode at new total price?


Don’t you think the people who’ve worked in market for years have tried any shortcuts?  
They each have to be re-weighed and the new label put on. It’s a pain in the ass.


----------



## MareMichigan (Nov 5, 2019)

Khali43 said:


> I've noticed that one for one batches tend to absorb any other batch in the fill group. If I drop a POG batch for cereal and there's already a one for one dropped for GRC 2 or someone drops it before I pull the POG, it just disappears. Not sure if this has the same effect on EXF batches or if there's another issue for you.


I've noticed that too but we even tested first thing in the morning before dropping any mancafs or POGs so we've been a bit puzzled, but not the end of the world. I'm just glad they're letting us do POG one for ones to get through MANCAFs


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> There's no way to print a new label without weighing?
> 
> Edit: Scan barcode or enter weight, then calculate new price to reprint barcode at new total price?


Your way would be more time consuming than laying the bird on the scale and a ticket pops out.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 5, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> So looks like I’m going to have to weigh all the turkeys to the new lower price this is the first time in 4 years that I’ll have to weigh all the turkeys.
> 
> Our stores selling price is
> 49 cents per pound for market panty
> ...



We did this yesterday.  Pulled all the turkeys from the bunker, reweigh, and restock.  Took a bit but one of our guys put in his ear pods and got that done!


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 7, 2019)

How is everyone displaying all their Christmas cookies? They took 1/2 our bakery table out so no room there. All I can think of is a grower box at the end cap area. I have no leads to ask.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 7, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> How is everyone displaying all their Christmas cookies? They took 1/2 our bakery table out so no room there. All I can think of is a grower box at the end cap area. I have no leads to ask.


We put some on an end cap at checklanes and that raceway by bullseyes playground.


----------



## Khali43 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> How is everyone displaying all their Christmas cookies? They took 1/2 our bakery table out so no room there. All I can think of is a grower box at the end cap area. I have no leads to ask.


We have an extra amplified gifting rack that we use. I'll park it near the front of produce or by the checklanes depending on traffic.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2019)

here's a little fun dance you can do while you fill those Banana trees today ...


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2019)

My complaint this year is I barely carry any Thanksgiving related foods. I have no yellow onions, asparagus, any fresh seasoning (ei..basil), green onions, baby potatoes...but tons of apples


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2019)

I had to order celery to get it in it’s not on my pog


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Did everyone see prices go up like 50 cents to a dollar on a lot of thanksgiving staples this week. 
All potatoes went up 50 cents onions up 20 cents head lettuce up 30 cents.  
I guess that way it will look like a sale next week.


----------



## checklane01 (Nov 10, 2019)

worst fdc load tonight... by far. dc really needs to stack pallets better so they aren't leaning on each other, and hey maybe don't put a juice pallet on top of produce next time.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 10, 2019)

checklane01 said:


> worst fdc load tonight... by far. dc really needs to stack pallets better so they aren't leaning on each other, and hey maybe don't put a juice pallet on top of produce next time.


I feel this.  Usually, I have to move two skids for the next store out of the truck to get my one refrigerated skid. Whoever loads our fdc truck is playing games with us I swear.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 10, 2019)

So this week one of the team leads parked a pallet in front of the dairy cooler while I was backstocking.  Can you please read the sign that says "Occupied" or open the damn door to check.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2019)

wheresmyzebra said:


> So this week one of the team leads parked a pallet in front of the dairy cooler while I was backstocking.  Can you please read the sign that says "Occupied" or open the damn door to check.
> 
> View attachment 9070


food is the ugly step child of Target.... you cannot do both retail (Christmas and black friday) and Thanksgiving... we have no extra help for these next 17 days leading up to Thanksgiving .


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 10, 2019)

BTW Uboats started in our department and all of a sudden the flow team owns them now and we can't even kee One or two in our Dept.  We have to use green racks.  Annoying af


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2019)

PeeFRESH said:


> BTW Uboats started in our department and all of a sudden the flow team owns them now and we can't even kee One or two in our Dept.  We have to use green racks.  Annoying af


same here... no uboats for the FDC truck, must use metros that all 4 wheels spin like a motherfucker


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 10, 2019)

I pitched all the greens.  (Swept.  Whatever.)  Our food truck doesn't show until after the regular truck so we just keep a few dry uboats for the day.  I expect to come clean daily so they get the uboats back by 4 pm.


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 11, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> same here... no uboats for the FDC truck, must use metros that all 4 wheels spin like a motherfucker



our fdc comes in late in the day so we push it as a team the next morning. We usually “hide” a 3 tier uboat in the dairy cooler or freezer. People know they’re there. They just don’t want to go in and get them 😂


----------



## vyrt (Nov 11, 2019)

wheresmyzebra said:


> our fdc comes in late in the day so we push it as a team the next morning. We usually “hide” a 3 tier uboat in the dairy cooler or freezer. People know they’re there. They just don’t want to go in and get them 😂


I wish. I’ve seen the unload team shove an entire loaded boat onto the floor to get it.


----------



## vyrt (Nov 13, 2019)

So I got asked today how I manage to set the endcaps in grocery and only had 56 items of pulls.

These leaders don’t realize that 1, my tl hasn’t backstocked a single bulk pallet, and 2 if they’re having a double and I get the endcap set early I just tell whoever pushing the product that he’s got an endcap of the stuff that is filling his boat.

Here I thought they’d be content with one person knocking out 70 hours of pog workload in the 35 hours they gave me.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 13, 2019)

vyrt said:


> So I got asked today how I manage to set the endcaps in grocery and only had 56 items of pulls.
> 
> These leaders don’t realize that 1, my tl hasn’t backstocked a single bulk pallet, and 2 if they’re having a double and I get the endcap set early I just tell whoever pushing the product that he’s got an endcap of the stuff that is filling his boat.
> 
> Here I thought they’d be content with one person knocking out 70 hours of pog workload in the 35 hours they gave me.


If I understand correctly what you wrote, you tied the POGs to the endcaps and called it good.  That’s about a third of the work. The rest is being done by some one who most likely doesn’t have the time budget to do all their work and about two thirds of yours.

again might be misunderstanding something.


----------



## vyrt (Nov 14, 2019)

balthrop said:


> If I understand correctly what you wrote, you tied the POGs to the endcaps and called it good.  That’s about a third of the work. The rest is being done by some one who most likely doesn’t have the time budget to do all their work and about two thirds of yours.
> 
> again might be misunderstanding something.


I wish I could get away with that little. I was just venting about my etl questioning why my numbers for items pulled were so low for the previous week.

I was also hastily writing basically just venting how they get these bulk pallets in or tons of stuff for the endcaps and instead of backstocking it they just throw it on a pallet in the steel. Or if I did set an endcap and they get a bunch in fresh off their truck I either point it out or take it from the boat.

Right now we just got a ton of market pantry canned veggies and yams that have no location but a nonexistent set of shelves in the freezer section that my etl opted to not have built. So they’ve got it unlocated in the stockroom. 

I didn’t put a bunch of work off on others. I hate when that gets done to me. I’m just frustrated on how nitpicky they can be about how many items I pulled when there’s nothing to pull, but yet they’ve still got Christmas incomplete.

That being said this week has been hell at my store because our tiny freezer bunker that holds maybe 12 turkeys is out of commission. And my freezer holds maybe 5-6 pallets deep and I’ve got regulars from back when it was a super target, and then even now, new people looking at the .49(.69 if they actually up charge them like they’re supposed to) price tag and asking for hundred and hundreds of turkeys to help with their own giveaways and thanksgiving events.

Had a lady stop me tonight asking if she could get 250 turkeys and 480 cans of French cut green beans.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2019)

Limit on Turkeys to 2 per guest in next weeks Ad


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 14, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Limit on Turkeys to 2 per guest in next weeks Ad


I’m PFreshing solo part of next week.... so many turkeys


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2019)

. . . So little time.


----------



## dryMarket (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey ya'll, anyone else drowning in work? Left today with 5 of the 19 FDC pallets that came in today untouched and every single cooler packed to the door with uboats. Mainly a dairy person, and I feel like we have a decent sized team however we just have no way to keep up with the amount of stuff we're getting. I don't remember the last time I backstocked or pulled anything because we barely have time to work the push off the pallets


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 17, 2019)

dryMarket said:


> Hey ya'll, anyone else drowning in work? Left today with 5 of the 19 FDC pallets that came in today untouched and every single cooler packed to the door with uboats. Mainly a dairy person, and I feel like we have a decent sized team however we just have no way to keep up with the amount of stuff we're getting. I don't remember the last time I backstocked or pulled anything because we barely have time to work the push off the pallets


Don't u guys have seasonal to help already?  We've caught up and closers end up doing random things after pallets are done.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2019)

We received 15 pallets on Saturday and 14 pallets on Sunday for dairy / produce / freezer.
We had 3 new team members seasonal so we came clean on Saturday. For Sunday we left 1 dairy pallet and 1  freezer pallet.

It is a lot of work but it is selling so push it to the floor and it will sell.  We received about 1 whole pallet of just kings Hawaiian all mixed in. so we have a side cap and 3 grower boxes and 2 shippers and 1 red basket of Kings Hawaiian.


And don’t forget to weigh ALL those turkeys  🦃 before putting on the sales floor in the bunker.
Make sure you order enough to last, you do not want to run out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2019)

Does anyone know what the FOOD deal will be this upcoming weekend November 23rd, 24th ????

is it going to be 10.00 off of 50.00 or maybe a gift card ??? or something else ???

*EDIT EDIT :::::: just found it....*
Free 10.00 Gift card  when you spend 50.00 on groceries valid 11/23 and 11/24 !!!






						Target Promo Code & Coupons | (45% OFF DISCOUNT) | Jul 2021
					

Use our valid 45% off Target promo code today. See all 34 Target promo codes, coupons & discount codes for Jul 2021.




					slickdeals.net
				





its going to be busy and more busier than ever !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2019)

Cottage cheese recsll









						Select Varieties of Breakstone’s Cottage Cheese are Voluntarily Being Recalled Due to Potential Presence of Foreign Material
					

This recall has been completed and FDA has terminated this recall.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 19, 2019)

@qmosqueen youre a GENIUS!!! im going to literally tear down pizza doors to put turkeys. I literally have 3 pallets in the back and god knows no one wants the foster farms ones. all my guests want is butterball.


----------



## NKG (Nov 19, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> @qmosqueen youre a GENIUS!!! im going to literally tear down pizza doors to put turkeys. I literally have 3 pallets in the back and god knows no one wants the foster farms ones. all my guests want is butterball.



I only ordered butterball 💁‍♀️ Sorry Karen but I only order what sells.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 19, 2019)

got autosent a half pallet of foster farm turkeys along with my butterball... looks like food bank is lucky this year


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 19, 2019)

any other market leads on here? would love to find out how other peeps are doing stuff.


----------



## NKG (Nov 20, 2019)

Apparently some  FDC drivers are certified to unload  the trailer. I see how those MFers let other stores put pallets back into the trailer. No thanks


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2019)

why are all the end caps set to change 4 days before Thanksgiving, this is the busiest time for food ??

We got so much Specialty Milks Farilite and Horizon for 2 new POGs to set 11/24 and lots of new dry product coming in for new POGs to set 11/24 . 

Why, when this is our busiest time, couldn't they wait and have them set for 12/1 and push the product to the stores over black friday ? 
NOOOOO send it now, they aren't busy weighing Turkeys putting out poinsettias or fresh cut flowers.


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 22, 2019)

We were told not to set holiday baking cooler end until Black Friday.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> why are all the end caps set to change 4 days before Thanksgiving, this is the busiest time for food ??
> 
> We got so much Specialty Milks Farilite and Horizon for 2 new POGs to set 11/24 and lots of new dry product coming in for new POGs to set 11/24 .
> 
> ...



You're not supposed to set them until after Thanksgiving.  You flip the ends from fall to Holiday.  I'm setting mine on Thanksgiving night.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> You're not supposed to set them until after Thanksgiving.  You flip the ends from fall to Holiday.  I'm setting mine on Thanksgiving night.


I understand that but the freight is coming in now while we are super busy with  turkey day. Couldn’t they wait until closer to thanksgiving to send the extra freight.


----------



## NKG (Nov 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I understand that but the freight is coming in now while we are super busy with  turkey day. Couldn’t they wait until closer to thanksgiving to send the extra freight.



I'm setting mine Wednesday. No one is gonna look at them Thursday night


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 22, 2019)

I haaaate Milk endcaps. They do poorly. I’d rather get something more exciting than milk


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 23, 2019)

Me yesterday:  we might have overdone it on the salads.

Salad industry:  it's OK, we've prepared for that problem.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Me yesterday:  we might have overdone it on the salads.
> 
> Salad industry:  it's OK, we've prepared for that problem.


We have 4 carts metros of recalled salads in my cooler. All the salads that come in today recalled lol


----------



## NKG (Nov 23, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> We have 4 carts metros of recalled salads in my cooler. All the salads that come in today recalled lol



This was a problem last year....


Conspiracy?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> This was a problem last year....
> 
> 
> Conspiracy?


Not this bad last year just romaine and salads with romaine. This year almost every salad recalled , only spinach on my shelf now


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2019)

Always repost.

Target around this time of year be like:


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)

romaine still on recall here is a handy map from the CDC

So far, there have been 40 reported cases of E. coli in several states including: 
Washington, California, Montana, Idaho, Arizona, Colorado, New Mexico, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Michigan, Illinois, Ohio, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Maryland, and Virginia.








__





						Map of Reported Cases  | E.coli Infections | November 2019 | E. coli | CDC
					

Case Count Map: Outbreak of E. coli Infections Linked to Romaine Lettuce




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Nov 26, 2019)

Um can we talk about this price change?!? Spot, do you really think your cream cheese is worth that much more then Philly?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2019)

That’s weird . Needs a chatbox.


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 27, 2019)

My TL showed it to be. We both agreed not to implement the price change.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 29, 2019)

congrats to all the market peeps to make it through thanksgiving! <3<3<3


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2019)

REMINDER


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2019)

Turkeys are 50% off on cartwheel btw!!!! Only butterball. Ends either today or this weekend. Can’t remember


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Dec 3, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> congrats to all the market peeps to make it through thanksgiving! <3<3<3



Thank you!  As a GRC2 DBO, my one for ones have been massive.... yay baking season!


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Dec 3, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> My TL showed it to be. We both agreed not to implement the price change.



I bought one today, the price dropped again to $1.59!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Turkeys are 50% off on cartwheel btw!!!! Only butterball. Ends either today or this weekend. Can’t remember


Actually, it said ALL turkeys despite showing a picture of a butterball.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 4, 2019)

Ahhhh maybe I’m just blind


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2019)

Nah, 'tis the season


----------



## Bufferine (Dec 5, 2019)

Does anyone know if our end cap in Pfresh is going to stay with apples and cuties through Christmas? My TL never tells me until after a visit.🤷‍♀️Then yells at me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> Does anyone know if our end cap in Pfresh is going to stay with apples and cuties through Christmas? My TL never tells me until after a visit.🤷‍♀️Then yells at me.


Apples & cuties on an encap??
We have citrus on the front table  facing the aisle and apples on the back of that table.
Our pfresh end cap has fairilite horizon milk and baking


----------



## NKG (Dec 5, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> Does anyone know if our end cap in Pfresh is going to stay with apples and cuties through Christmas? My TL never tells me until after a visit.🤷‍♀️Then yells at me.



Your promo space should be cuties and honey crisp but I don't know the date of removal


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 6, 2019)

Whenever the new season of start. So it’ll prob stay for the rest of winter/December I’m guessing


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 1, 2020)

I survived Thanksgiving and Christmas in market.  Hbu,?


----------



## vyrt (Jan 2, 2020)

Survived and somehow purged my dairy cooler so it’s completely empty other than say 15 Waco’s of product. Great way to start the new year.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 2, 2020)

This year was great for me. My one seasonal hire stopped showing up after 3 shifts (t'was a shame because he was really catching on and would have likely hired him) but the rest of my team are vets from last year and they totally rocked it. We ended Christmas with less turkeys than last year (12 cases of 20-24 BB left). There where a few fuckups from our FDC not being able to stay caught up with freight and from Spot killing key holiday items with the GG rollout, but we mitigated it the best we could.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 4, 2020)

Found some great seasonal tm to have them stay  been a super busy holiday season but got lots of work to do still.


----------



## LogisticsWench (Jan 8, 2020)

How is everyone doing with one for ones? Do you do all fill groups multiple times a day? I've been having OM doing all cold daily, DR1 GR1-3 truck days, DR2 snack, candy, BEV1 and closers do all cold and dry. I'm having a hard time getting extra 'projects' done and wondering if anyone has routine tips. Our drys all together range between 120-200 tasks, cold 80-120 depending on frozen sales.


----------



## GRC (Jan 9, 2020)

I only know about dry, but our store most days will get some of the one for ones done twice, we'll only get all of them twice if it's a small truck or we have more people than usual. Our store is pretty big though; we usually have 5 people working in dry by noon, and all fill groups combined I'd say ranges around 600-900 tasks.


----------



## NKG (Jan 9, 2020)

Fuck seasonal this time of year. Our 1 for 1s have been shit. No hours either...go me .


----------



## rd123 (Jan 9, 2020)

We do 1 for1s first thing . On a typical day our dry would have around  700-800 tasks. It’s done by 3-4 TMs.But I’m sure no body does it twice in a day. If I get extra time I might just do a manual batch .


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 9, 2020)

My team does perishables 1f1's every day I have few enough people and the areas are divided to the point we just drop fill groups but I know others have had success bulling the pogs per aisle and wrapping up with fill groups to hit salesplans. Dairy is typically 60-80 for weekday/weekend, meat is 28-35 and frozen is 45-60. I like to think that i have our process about as streamlined as possible. I have 1-2 fixtureroom tubs per vehicle and the pull goes into the tub for that area's u-boat. Work the pull, work the case stock and your backstock in the tub. Allows you to hit the baler before going to the cooler with no need to double back or having yogurt splats on the floor (the stained poured concrete in grocery is the bane of my existence. It's shifted a lot in the last 2 decades since my store opened). Yesterday, I just finished re profiling for caseless backroom. My big concern is lunchables (rotation wise) since my OTL is about twice my already massive SF capacity.

My peer does things a bit differently; much to the chagrin mf my DSD. Has 2 dedicated TMs for the BR, 2 for pulls and a handful that push UBoats. It took a little more than 2 years after the implementation of GOM to get the BOs to backstock their own uboats instead of piling everything onto metros for the 2 BRTMs.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 9, 2020)

I have 3 dry DBOs and they pull theirs at least once a day. Coolers/freezers get pulled at least once a day as well, sometimes by the DBOs. But on non pfresh delivery days, the open market TM pulls all cooler/freezers and pushes them before the end of their shift. If we get the time, the closer will pull dry OFOs late at night to give us a head start in the morning.


----------



## glo (Jan 13, 2020)

Every Target I've gone in since leaving always looks completely empty. Hell, the one near my place has had half the aisle almost all empty cooler for the past two months. Everyone like this?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 13, 2020)

Purged 8 dairy pallets today. Over a week since we’ve had them. 9 freezer tomorrow. It has not been a good or even ok time this past month. Been struggling hard.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 14, 2020)

Some market days feel ok. Some days I just want to go in my dairy cooler and cry. IF I HAD ROOM TO CRY IN THERE


----------



## NKG (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone in a P Fresh store tell me what the POG is above the meat bunker? I was told beer but I can't find it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 17, 2020)

Honestly I have not seen a pog for the shelving above the meat bunker in about a year . I tend to use it for condiments/bread. Let me see if there’s any.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 18, 2020)

NKG said:


> Anyone in a P Fresh store tell me what the POG is above the meat bunker? I was told beer but I can't find it.




We haven't had a pog for it since at least last March.  I've been putting the spice shippers there, but I'm probably just going to pitch the fixture.


----------



## NKG (Jan 18, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> We haven't had a pog for it since at least last March.  I've been putting the spice shippers there, but I'm probably just going to pitch the fixture.



Spices are wrong....told it is beer


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 18, 2020)

From what I understand those were supposed to go away. I haven’t seen a pog for it in over a year, like someone said a few posts ago. I never got my spirit fixtures so I usually use them for the spirit pogs. Other times I put something that makes sense with what’s in the bunker. Hawaiian rolls, hot/ham buns, spices, condiments, stuffing, pineapples... the possibilities are endless lol

Edit to add that when we did get pogs for them, they were almost always condiments, spices but mostly beer.


----------



## NKG (Jan 18, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> From what I understand those were supposed to go away. I haven’t seen a pog for it in over a year, like someone said a few posts ago. I never got my spirit fixtures so I usually use them for the spirit pogs. Other times I put something that makes sense with what’s in the bunker. Hawaiian rolls, hot/ham buns, spices, condiments, stuffing, pineapples... the possibilities are endless lol
> 
> Edit to add that when we did get pogs for them, they were almost always condiments, spices but mostly beer.


what's the POG then?


----------



## vyrt (Jan 18, 2020)

Not at work today, but mine is currently bbq sauce and ketchup etc.


----------



## MarketMonster (Jan 19, 2020)

I get pogs for the meat bunker and we don't have one. I just tie whatever it is to the aisle meat is in and zero capacities. Not sure what else to do.

Let's talk shippers: We also get tons of shippers that are supposed to set, but we fake tie those since we were given the direction to not set shippers. The fancy new sidecaps we have now (which were supposed to be more store option and really aren't) look nice, but can't even be used for all the random shippers/seasonal sidecaps. Oh and McCormick shippers... We are supposed to still have one of Thanksgiving spices tied. Why? It arrived smashed soooooo now I have 1000 Thanksgiving spices chilling in my backroom. Anyone need some poultry seasoning? Anyone?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 19, 2020)

MarketMonster said:


> I get pogs for the meat bunker and we don't have one. I just tie whatever it is to the aisle meat is in and zero capacities. Not sure what else to do.
> 
> Let's talk shippers: We also get tons of shippers that are supposed to set, but we fake tie those since we were given the direction to not set shippers. The fancy new sidecaps we have now (which were supposed to be more store option and really aren't) look nice, but can't even be used for all the random shippers/seasonal sidecaps. Oh and McCormick shippers... We are supposed to still have one of Thanksgiving spices tied. Why? It arrived smashed soooooo now I have 1000 Thanksgiving spices chilling in my backroom. Anyone need some poultry seasoning? Anyone?



The poultry seasoning went salvage this week for me.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 19, 2020)

When we received pogs it was always beer. When we had a coffin bunker we would use the run in the middle for beers and still use the shelf for spices and buns.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 25, 2020)

It’s that time of the year when you come back after a day off to see 7 uboats of your stuff plus one for ones and you are the only one in market for the day 😓


----------



## rd123 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ohh and I’m keeping all of those uboats aside and doing one for ones for all of our fill groups. Sounds fun 🙄


----------



## NKG (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone actually come clean on FDC the same day it arrives?


----------



## CAwildFire (Jan 30, 2020)

NKG said:


> Anyone actually come clean on FDC the same day it arrives?


Most days we come clean.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope. Two dairy one day. Ok. Next truck 4.5 pallets of dairy. Wtf bruh


----------



## NKG (Jan 30, 2020)

CAwildFire said:


> Most days we come clean.



What are you doing then?


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 30, 2020)

do freezer teams have separate hours than pfresh teams? I seem to still be having the same 40 hrs a week, while the rest of the pfresh/dry team are down to 20-25hrs a week. im grateful, but im also tired.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 30, 2020)

ASANTS, but at my store a good freezer person gets good hours, since it is so difficult to fill that position and keep it filled. Before the store got the awesome freezer person they have now, that position had constant turnover. It got so bad that when they hired for p-fresh, they would take people into the freezer during their interview to show them what they were getting into, and a lot of them would withdraw their applications.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 30, 2020)

im seeing that attitude from my market team members.  they all hate it.  i personally enjoy running the whole thing by myself, and the boss man doesnt really care as lng as freezer gets filled.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 30, 2020)

Yup. ASANT it depends on tm, department and what not. If I had a freezer tm who finished everyday and was on track with everything then I’d make sure they have full hours


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 30, 2020)

NKG said:


> Anyone actually come clean on FDC the same day it arrives?


We usually rollover a frozen pallet to the next day, but come clean before the next truck. There have been times we have to rollover a pallet into the next delivery day as well  🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 31, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ASANTS, but at my store a good freezer person gets good hours, since it is so difficult to fill that position and keep it filled. Before the store got the awesome freezer person they have now, that position had constant turnover. It got so bad that when they hired for p-fresh, they would take people into the freezer during their interview to show them what they were getting into, and a lot of them would withdraw their applications.



We got a new pfresh TM a while back...can vouch, he gets loads of hours. During the holidays he'd sometimes work 10-12 hour days


----------



## rd123 (Jan 31, 2020)

Our pfresh is also running by mainly one veteran TM.His hours will be always consistent (35-40).  He has his own ways and our TL is happy with him. We don’t come clean every day but it’s never been a disaster.  We have a couple young TMs too in pfresh who work part time .


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 31, 2020)

We've been rolling a pallet in dairy for 2 weeks.  I'll usually roll freezer first but my freezer guy is doing well and this caseless nonsense is taking all my spare time.

Probably not finishing this week's revisions but oh well.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 31, 2020)

Finally did my soda revision! 3 weeks late. Have 5 frozen and 3 dairy left. And tomorrow will be a huge truck. Need to somehow push 20 boxes a minute today :,)


----------



## balthrop (Jan 31, 2020)

So asking  for a friend - bwahaha no but hey why not start with a classic line?


just wondering how much expired product on the sales floor is to much?
how much more must be found before the brain trust realizes that cutting market hours is not the best of ideas?

is the limit of guests finding expired product some number greater than say 5?


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 2, 2020)

While unloading today's pfresh truck, this was standing by our receivers door. I had to laugh.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 2, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> While unloading today's pfresh truck, this was standing by our receivers door. I had to laugh.


so few of those actually make it to the salesfloor.....we definitely damage out more than we sell.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 2, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> so few of those actually make it to the salesfloor.....we definitely damage out more than we sell.



You'd think there'd be some way to protect these better...


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 5, 2020)

Do we still have to go to work if u have a virus? I went to go see the doctor because I am sick. I called out but manager kept telling me it's OK, just wear a mask. I said my body also doesn't feel good. I need to rest. Doctor then told me I have a virus and should probably confine myself for awhile. Gave me a 3 day excuse note.


----------



## rog the dog (Feb 5, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Do we still have to go to work if u have a virus? I went to go see the doctor because I am sick. I called out but manager kept telling me it's OK, just wear a mask. I said my body also doesn't feel good. I need to rest. Doctor then told me I have a virus and should probably confine myself for awhile. Gave me a 3 day excuse note.


Technically we're supposed to encourage that you work, but assign you to a non-food work-center. Depending on the type of sickness you have, we may have to send you home. 

Fun fact: if you have diarrhea, you are technically supposed to be excluded from the store and sent home.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 5, 2020)

as long as it’s not the one of the big 8 (or 9) diseases you’re ok to come in as long as you are not working in food. But it is up to you if you do want to


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 5, 2020)

very salty mocha said:


> as long as it’s not the one of the big 8 (or 9) diseases you’re ok to come in as long as you are not working in food. But it is up to you if you do want to



What's the big 8/9?


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Feb 5, 2020)

We just have the “Big 5” we keep posted..

Norovirus
Hepatitis A
Shigella 
Salmonella 
E. Coli


----------



## happygoth (Feb 6, 2020)

I don't understand why calling out sick is made to be such a big deal - if you're sick, stay home. Are some leaders really so bad that they would try to talk someone into coming to work when they don't feel good? To me that's ridiculous, unless the person has serious attendance issues. Even then, if they are obviously sick, why would you want them around?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Are some leaders really so bad that they would try to talk someone into coming to work when they don't feel good?



They do that to our FA & SBTMs all the time because we don't have enough coverage.


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I don't understand why calling out sick is made to be such a big deal - if you're sick, stay home. Are some leaders really so bad that they would try to talk someone into coming to work when they don't feel good? To me that's ridiculous, unless the person has serious attendance issues. Even then, if they are obviously sick, why would you want them around?


People call off because they are sick of work. Unless you are contagious, stuck In bed or on the toilet then come to work. You are putting everyone else on your team in a bind and your work doesn’t get done by a magic fairy. Man up!


----------



## NKG (Feb 6, 2020)

How is everyone unloading FDC? Don't be like I just load up a u-boat. I'm looking for someone that can help me break down a ridiculous 500 piece truck faster.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 6, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> People call off because they are sick of work. Unless you are contagious, stuck In bed or on the toilet then come to work. You are putting everyone else on your team in a bind and your work doesn’t get done by a magic fairy. Man up!


You're preaching to the choir, I was a manager at my old job, I've seen it all. But it seems that there are some who are almost afraid to call out because management will give them crap and try to talk them into coming in. Again, unless they have attendance issues, calling out when one is legitimately sick should not be such an issue.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 6, 2020)

NKG said:


> How is everyone unloading FDC? Don't be like I just load up a u-boat. I'm looking for someone that can help me break down a ridiculous 500 piece truck faster.


Which department are you talking about. Frozen pro dairy deli meat?


----------



## NKG (Feb 7, 2020)

very salty mocha said:


> Which department are you talking about. Frozen pro dairy deli meat?


P fresh store- all of it


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 7, 2020)

NKG said:


> P fresh store- all of it


Copy I’ll dm ya


----------



## rd123 (Feb 13, 2020)

How is everyone doing with their market push (dry)? We literally have two tms ( including me ) to push for the most part of the day.  With hours cut, people quitting , and no one getting hired, market is having the hardest time in our store. However, we always beat the sales goal!! But I feel sad looking at condition of some of our aisles . No one cares to atleast zone it . Whenever I get some 10-15 min left before end of my shift, I try to zone whatever I could. But can’t blame anyone bcoz of less hours!!


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 16, 2020)

All
. 
All
1,3,4
2
1,3,4,5
All
1,3,4
1,3,4,5
1
1,2,3
2,3,4
1,2,3,4,5
All
2,4
Answers to the blood and spill clean up questionnaire.  Must get 80% or more


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 16, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> People call off because they are sick of work. Unless you are contagious, stuck In bed or on the toilet then come to work. You are putting everyone else on your team in a bind and your work doesn’t get done by a magic fairy. Man up!


Yes, we have tms who call out because they don't like being scheduled to close or midshift.  As for me, when I'm sick I go to urgent care to get a doctor's note.  Managers know the bullshit our ppl say just to stay out of work.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 16, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Yes, we have tms who call out because they don't like being scheduled to close or midshift.  As for me, when I'm sick I go to urgent care to get a doctor's note.  Managers know the bullshit our ppl say just to stay out of work.



Look at Mr. Moneybags who can afford to go to urgent care. I can't afford a bottle of brand name cough syrup right now


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 22, 2020)

Lol.  im paying for medicare.  

btw has everyone started using green racks with wheels to push out products?  We no longer use U-boats. theyve barred pfresh from using u-boats.


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 22, 2020)

The other day I tried to find a U-Boat but couldn’t and ended up having to use a green rack to push my P-Fresh delivery. It seems like it may be the new normal. I definitely prefer U-Boats since they are skinnier and can fit into a tight cooler.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2020)

I thought spot liked using the metro racks(green racks) for market?


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 22, 2020)

For produce it works great but for dairy especially milk, I find that It is easier to push with a U-Boat


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 22, 2020)

in the beginning U-boats were meant for dry and pfresh.  Now the whole stores hogging all the uboats, and we are left with green racks that do not even function well.  uboats are meant to be used because of the cardboards you use.  you cant put cardboards anywhere on a green racks.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 22, 2020)

We push all our trucks on uboats.  We use tubs and three tiers for pulls because it's easier to sort loose items.  I got rid of all the green metros except three for donations.  Our fresh truck usually arrives after the dry truck is done, so we take their uboats and then return them (i.e. sharing is caring.)  Our store has 60+ uboats, about fifteen three tiers, and a dozen tubs.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes my friends I have a new record.  Just this past week have pullEd outdated product from the floor that has been in the store longer than 25 to 50% of the people working here.


----------



## Khali43 (Feb 23, 2020)

Use the green racks for one for ones. Put some wacos on them and its much more effective and easier to organize than a 3 tier especially for big fill groups like grc2 and snack


----------



## NKG (Feb 26, 2020)

My ETL avoids grocery like the plague and their main focus is GM. I never have a status unless I fucked something up but has casual meals with the other Sale Floor TLs. They listen to the GM TLs plans and let them execute them. When I actually plan stuff out, it gets changed and my team doesn't finished but I'm expected to coach them. Anyone else have an ETL like this?


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 26, 2020)

A couple weeks ago, for whatever reason, frozen pallet push was behind. The tl and Etl over market came in at 4 am to get it pushed before next truck. I see my store leadership jump in when necessary and get it done. That hasn't always been the case.


----------



## MarketMonster (Mar 1, 2020)

Kind of in a pickle here, but maybe my fellow market peeps can help me out. *Crosses fingers*

I had posted on the signing thread about my store not getting any of the ism for the black metal sidecaps (both 18" and 24") or the cooler endcaps when we did the fixture room update. No one has responded yet and I really need to order this ism. Could someone help me out with the part numbers so I can get them on go cart?


----------



## Bluemoon (Mar 1, 2020)

You did not receive the side cap headers or the flip numbers? 
Let me see what I can find.


----------



## Bluemoon (Mar 1, 2020)

Search workbench 'food and beverage fixture rollout' on the first page there is a link for fixture and part numbers


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 1, 2020)

MarketMonster said:


> Kind of in a pickle here, but maybe my fellow market peeps can help me out. *Crosses fingers*
> 
> I had posted on the signing thread about my store not getting any of the ism for the black metal sidecaps (both 18" and 24") or the cooler endcaps when we did the fixture room update. No one has responded yet and I really need to order this ism. Could someone help me out with the part numbers so I can get them on go cart?


I think this is the one, you are talking about. Thanks@oath2order


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 1, 2020)

NKG said:


> My ETL avoids grocery like the plague and their main focus is GM. I never have a status unless I fucked something up but has casual meals with the other Sale Floor TLs. They listen to the GM TLs plans and let them execute them. When I actually plan stuff out, it gets changed and my team doesn't finished but I'm expected to coach them. Anyone else have an ETL like this?


I had to be the damn ETL when I was Food TL. Most ETL GMs only care about the truck getting pushed when it comes to food. My former ETL was like “food and GM is all the same...” I get it. It’s all in the same umbrella but there’s a food page on workbench for a fucking reason. Read it. I’m right there with you on this. But I’m realizing more and more that it’s not a priority and it’s coming from the top down. I would be ecstatic when our FBD came in because no one else would advocate for food.


----------



## MarketMonster (Mar 1, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> You did not receive the side cap headers or the flip numbers?
> Let me see what I can find.



I have the headers and flip numbers. I need the new sale signs (with bullseye logo) and whatever replaced ”craves and saves." We were in the pilot for the sidecaps so I have had the hardware for a long time...the ism changed with the other endcap ism when the fixture room reset happened a month ago or so.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 2, 2020)

MarketMonster said:


> I have the headers and flip numbers. I need the new sale signs (with bullseye logo) and whatever replaced ”craves and saves." We were in the pilot for the sidecaps so I have had the hardware for a long time...the ism changed with the other endcap ism when the fixture room reset happened a month ago or so.


Ck with your new signing book or on workbench for parts numbers.


----------



## Bluemoon (Mar 2, 2020)

I heard there was new signing however I have yet to see it, just the craves and save. I have not seen any new freezer and cooler signing either. The new signing book only show sign placement for market not headers.


----------



## Poliwhirl (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi is anyone else having problems with the zebra not being up to date as far as showing what produce items are coming in?

Like for example, say someone ordered 1 case of strawberry for the next day, it would normally say "1 case is on the way for 3/5".  However for some reason my zebra is stuck on a older date, it says something like "6 cases are on way for 2/28"  .  From what I've been told, the trucks have already been received so that not does seem to be the issue. Been having this problem for like a week now.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 4, 2020)

@Poliwhirl it hasn’t been brought to my attention but i would definitely mysupport and/or call CSC


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 5, 2020)

Poliwhirl said:


> Hi is anyone else having problems with the zebra not being up to date as far as showing what produce items are coming in?
> 
> Like for example, say someone ordered 1 case of strawberry for the next day, it would normally say "1 case is on the way for 3/5".  However for some reason my zebra is stuck on a older date, it says something like "6 cases are on way for 2/28"  .  From what I've been told, the trucks have already been received so that not does seem to be the issue. Been having this problem for like a week now.


When you are on the item Oder page where you put the amount swipe the top area and it will show what was order for the last 7 days.


----------



## Poliwhirl (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah I've been checking the 7 day history to see what was ordered, but I also liked seeing it the other way.  It's normally up to date but the past week it's been stuck on "2/28".  Oh well, I'll see if i can mysupport it.  Thanks!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2020)

QUESTION ::::::::
So, our dairy deliveries everyday have always been around 300 to 400 pieces.  This week its been only 190 to 250 pieces.
And we notice a lot of dairy items like fresh ground beef, eggs, creamers all saying "XXX on the way for 2/28"  where XX is the total number.
All of our trucks have been acknowledged and keep doing audits to keep the counts at zero.
No eggs on the shelf today and ground meat almost gone.

This is for things we cannot order, headquartered ordered items.

anyone have any ideas on how to fix this ??
We have a my support out there !!! does this have to do with leap year ???
Why aren't our on the way counts going down and why aren't we getting the full deliveries of our outs???

thanks in advance.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2020)

So looks like this problem is fixed.  
we are getting a 1900 piece pfresh truck tomorrow Saturday. Ouch f me now. 
1200 dairy , 500 freezer and 200 produce.
Well thanks corporate. 

most  all stores are getting  this larger delivery tomorrow.


----------



## MarketMonster (Mar 6, 2020)

I feel like I'm having more ism issues than normal. Did anyone receive a 3' header for the wine promo about a month or 2 ago that says something like "buy 4 or more bottles of wine save 10%"? If so, could I have the number for it? If not, what sizes did you get?


----------



## Dog (Mar 6, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> So looks like this problem is fixed.
> we are getting a 1900 piece pfresh truck tomorrow Saturday. Ouch f me now.
> 1200 dairy , 500 freezer and 200 produce.
> Well thanks corporate.
> ...


jfc 1900 pfresh 
F


----------



## Dog (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello to my new family in consumables


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2020)

Dog said:


> Hello to my new family in consumables


Congrats


----------



## Dog (Mar 7, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Congrats


Thanks  finally a TL!


----------



## Poliwhirl (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyone else got in cornbeef?  There is no barcode or sticker on the cornbeef besides the box it came in.  I tried weighing it but didn't see any option for cornbeef.  I even tried to enter the PLU number that was on the box onto the weigh scale but got nothing.  :/


----------



## JAShands (Mar 9, 2020)

I know corn beef was in the addendum, I think it gave a DPCI?


----------



## Khali43 (Mar 9, 2020)

Poliwhirl said:


> Anyone else got in cornbeef?  There is no barcode or sticker on the cornbeef besides the box it came in.  I tried weighing it but didn't see any option for cornbeef.  I even tried to enter the PLU number that was on the box onto the weigh scale but got nothing.  :/


You should be able to just use the dpci for it. Just use "corn beef" in the search query and it should be under the meat category.


----------



## Poliwhirl (Mar 9, 2020)

Ohhhh okay.  I'll have to check it out tomorrow.  Thanks guys!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2020)

For corn beef I think it’s 226-11-0021.  I’ve had cornbeef for about 1 week now it’s selling fast.  You weight at the 2.99 / lbs.






						Cook's Corned Beef Round - 3lbs - priced per lb
					

Free shipping on orders of $35+ from Target. Read reviews and buy Cook's Corned Beef Round - 3lbs priced per lb at Target. Get it today with Same Day Delivery, Order Pickup or Drive Up.




					www.target.com


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 10, 2020)

Will all those sell? Seems like it is overfilled at least at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> Will all those sell? Seems like it is overfilled at least at my store.


they should sell, they have a shelf life of 2 week 14 days.


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 10, 2020)

20%circle on all fruit and veggies plus our TM 20% plus red card. Until 3/15.


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 10, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> they should sell, they have a shelf life of 2 week 14 days.


 I know. At my store, if it is not a holiday week, bakery tends to move slower.


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 11, 2020)

They added a new task in an already super busy and super short shift: spray and wipe down fridge/freezer handles everyday. I timed myself and that is an additional 30-45 minutes out of my already busy schedule.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 12, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> They added a new task in an already super busy and super short shift: spray and wipe down fridge/freezer handles everyday. I timed myself and that is an additional 30-45 minutes out of my already busy schedule.


That should be part of the dedicated cleaning team.  There were hours added for that.


----------



## MareMichigan (Mar 15, 2020)

Corona's hit the state and it's been crazy, but nice benefit to it, they've been having everyone jumping in one big swoop to push the line so we can actually focus on pulling stuff and keeping things stocked. Might also get time to deep clean some uglier looking shelves


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 15, 2020)

Are other stores using the blue glass cleaner as A disinfectan?  I’m told that is what corporate said to use.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2020)

We use the stuff we use for organic for everything in pfresh that’s the liquido from eco lab. 

It’s in a station near the back room cleaning sink just mix with water just like degreaser.


----------



## NKG (Mar 15, 2020)

I was told it has peroxide but I don't trust anything that is diluted with water js💁🏻‍♀️


----------



## Dog (Mar 15, 2020)

Honestly we’ve been going through those packages of sani-cloth like no ones business


----------



## Dog (Mar 17, 2020)

Our C&S pallets today were a total letdown lol only 8 boxes of bananas and pretty much no fresh meat. We did get 2 pallets of the G&G water in on the truck today though but they were gone in like an hour


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2020)

Our C&S on Monday was dairy and freezer. They send an email to let us know what's coming.  Next truck is tomorrow. We have no produce and only t bone steak and salmon. No chicken or turkey.


----------



## Dog (Mar 17, 2020)

We got a shit ton of milk from the vendor but on C&S we didn’t get really any dairy at all. We have no butter, no eggs, etc. OM is a sad sight


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 17, 2020)

I caught a customer trying to take my paper roll, so I was forced to do this. Savages.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 19, 2020)

For Super Targets Bakery and Deli are stopping production by Saturday.


----------



## Dog (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone have eggs? We haven’t gotten eggs in on our truck for over a week now


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 21, 2020)

Dog said:


> Anyone have eggs? We haven’t gotten eggs in on our truck for over a week now



Got two cases today.  Gone in ten minutes.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2020)

Same


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 21, 2020)

Most of my dairy truck was specialty milks.  We are dead out of so much.  Still have cheese though.  No yogurt, no juice, lots of cold coffees, no creamer, no sour cream, light on butter (Kroger had it on sale so they have a ton still), no eggs, bacon is light, no deli pasta, completely out of meat.  Brought in extra turkey, ham, and corned beef just to keep up presentation.

Nothing in freezer except diet and specialty food.  Turns out even when there’s nothing left people don’t like cauliflower pizza.


----------



## JTarget (Mar 21, 2020)

Asuras not all production is being turned off. Bakery has a list of items that can still be baked. All cake decorating and cake/cupcake production is temporarily discontinued. For deli production is shut down but you are still able to slice and package meat and put it out in your coolers.


----------



## Dog (Mar 21, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> Got two cases today.  Gone in ten minutes.


We got GG butter in today and it fell to the same fate! Woof


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 21, 2020)

C&S sent us minimal shipment Of eggs on Friday. The regular 18 pack was gone in two hours and we were just about wiped of the standard pack. Tomorrow will be fun to see the decimation of P Fresh.


----------



## Dog (Mar 21, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> C&S sent us minimal shipment Of eggs on Friday. The regular 18 pack was gone in two hours and we were just about wiped of the standard pack. Tomorrow will be fun to see the decimation of P Fresh.


I don’t ever get an OM2 or anyone in market in general after 6 so it’s been fun coming in every day and seeing produce completely wiped out


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2020)

You can use your Sbux peeps for that now.


----------



## Dog (Mar 22, 2020)

Yetive said:


> You can use your Sbux peeps for that now.


They stole my peeps for ship from store lol


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 22, 2020)

So boring at work with nothing really to push, I started sweeping freezer.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Mar 22, 2020)

I did OM on Saturday evening.  I was able to get the chicken bunker mostly filled, as well as the custom chicken in the meat shelf.  Lots of bacon as well.  Very little produce and what did come in, went out.  I made sure bananas were filled for the morning. I was told we were expecting 150 eaches of eggs, we got one case of the GG cage-free brown eggs. They were gone by the end of the night.  I made sure to fill hot dogs as well, they will go.  

I go in at 4am tomorrow.  Wish me coffee.


----------



## Dog (Mar 23, 2020)

Our C&S tomorrow better have a shitload of potatoes because we’re always wiped out lately~

some eggs would be nice too...


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2020)

Dog said:


> Our C&S tomorrow better have a shitload of potatoes because we’re always wiped out lately~
> 
> some eggs would be nice too...


russets only 1 bag today all 10 gone in 15 minutes, and I order 6 orders which would be 60 (5lb) bags

oh we got about 16 boxes of eggs still had eggs at 2 PM


----------



## Yetive (Mar 23, 2020)

We have butter.  No eggs.  Everyone wants eggs.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 23, 2020)

Yetive said:


> We have butter.  No eggs.  Everyone wants eggs.



We have no butter and lots of eggs.  Pfresh and the entire butter and sour cream section is gone.  I spent all day auditing.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2020)

No eggs or butter here


----------



## Greenandred (Mar 23, 2020)

We got no creamers today and we‘re just about out. No orange juice either. lots of lunchables. Flexed out all the eggs we got in. Only a little bit of salted butter. Yogurt is the only section that looks full.


----------



## Dog (Mar 23, 2020)

Our yogurt, cheese (especially shredded), lunch meat, meat in general, eggs, butter, cold juices (excluding kombucha and the like) are all completely decimated but our milk vendor is pretty good and has been trying his best to keep supply in so we have plenty of milk

Even our specialty non-dairy milk is running super low because people found out it has a longer shelf life lol

audit audit audit especially on the meat 😔


----------



## Dog (Mar 24, 2020)

Just found out today that the store I’m transferring to as the consumables TL is comping down in every department (namely dry which is comping down 40%!) Starbucks is also comping down really badly

looks like I have some work to do lol


----------



## Yetive (Mar 24, 2020)

You got this.  You will be able to start fresh after the virus craziness.


----------



## NKG (Mar 24, 2020)

Dog said:


> Just found out today that the store I’m transferring to as the consumables TL is comping down in every department (namely dry which is comping down 40%!) Starbucks is also comping down really badly
> 
> looks like I have some work to do lol


Purge your backroom!


----------



## Dog (Mar 24, 2020)

NKG said:


> Purge your backroom!


Going to see what I can do but the backroom is very very small


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 24, 2020)

Dog said:


> Just found out today that the store I’m transferring to as the consumables TL is comping down in every department (namely dry which is comping down 40%!) Starbucks is also comping down really badly
> 
> looks like I have some work to do lol



Well hey, lots of opportunity to put your stamp on that store and really make it yours!


----------



## Dog (Mar 25, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Well hey, lots of opportunity to put your stamp on that store and really make it yours!


Always happy for a challenge. They are going through a full store remodel currently as well so we can start fresh


----------



## Dog (Mar 26, 2020)

Tomorrow is my last day of training before I start at my new store! If anyone thinks of anything they wish they had learned during their training, I’d love to hear it!


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 28, 2020)

Feels so weird. All my coolers completely empty. No backstock and trucks are 700 or under and it all goes out. When will the everything come back


----------



## rd123 (Mar 28, 2020)

In my store beverage , cereals and snacks are pretty well stocked now.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 28, 2020)

When all these started , my TL was saying it’s pretty bad situation if you are out of your Cheezits and Annie’s brand Mac and cheese !! 😂


----------



## Dog (Mar 28, 2020)

Even in these trying times we still can’t sell our coconut lime kombucha, quest frozen pizzas, or chickpea pasta lol


----------



## dailypush (Mar 28, 2020)

We haven't gotten any type of orange juice in the past week. The entire aisle is empty!


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 28, 2020)

Dog said:


> Even in these trying times we still can’t sell our coconut lime kombucha, quest frozen pizzas, or chickpea pasta lol



We sold through the banza, which really surprised me as everyone I know who has tried it compared it to cardboard.  I was impressed that we didn’t run out of cereal or coffee.


----------



## novsix (Mar 28, 2020)

does anybody have a part number for the qmos bin and rolling cart? our cart snapped and the bin cracked. can't find in go cart


----------



## rd123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> We sold through the banza, which really surprised me as everyone I know who has tried it compared it to cardboard.  I was impressed that we didn’t run out of cereal or coffee.


Oh that’s sad to know it tastes bad!! When I went shopping that was the only available pasta . So I brought two of them 😕


----------



## Dog (Mar 28, 2020)

novsix said:


> does anybody have a part number for the qmos bin and rolling cart? our cart snapped and the bin cracked. can't find in go cart


I don’t know it so this might not be super helpful but I would probably ask my PML


----------



## GRC (Mar 28, 2020)

It's slowly getting closer to normal at my store, the only things we are completely out of or almost out of now is Campbell's soup, peanut butter, pasta sauce, and cans of tuna/chicken. Eggs and butter are at times all gone depending on how much we got sent.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 28, 2020)

Are anyone else's registers crashing and rebooting when you scan a suspended transaction receipt? That kept happening at my store today...and of course the new system just said "sorry, we can't read that, it's from the old system" when people tried it there

ETA: I'm an idiot


----------



## Dog (Mar 28, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Are anyone else's registers crashing and rebooting when you scan a suspended transaction receipt? That kept happening at my store today...and of course the new system just said "sorry, we can't read that, it's from the old system" when people tried it there


Guest Services - Can I speak to a manager?: A front end thread - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/can-i-speak-to-a-manager-a-front-end-thread.18805/  ?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh, shoot. I had like 3 tabs of this site open so OF COURSE I posted it on the wrong one :/

Thanks for the link


----------



## Dog (Mar 29, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Oh, shoot. I had like 3 tabs of this site open so OF COURSE I posted it on the wrong one :/
> 
> Thanks for the link


It’s ok  I just didn’t know the answer so I figured they might know 😂


----------



## Dog (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone else’s DC just sending them a bunch of random shit lol like don’t know why we need 200 boxes of turkey stuffing but ok


----------



## JAShands (Mar 29, 2020)

Dog said:


> Anyone else’s DC just sending them a bunch of random shit lol like don’t know why we need 200 boxes of turkey stuffing but ok


Suddenly super fucking glad we don’t take trucks on Sunday lol. Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Dog (Mar 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Suddenly super fucking glad we don’t take trucks on Sunday lol. Sorry for your misfortune.


Im crying we have so much stuffing and gravy loool


----------



## Bosch (Mar 29, 2020)

Dog said:


> Anyone else’s DC just sending them a bunch of random shit lol like don’t know why we need 200 boxes of turkey stuffing but ok



Yeah cause they can't find any TP.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 29, 2020)

Dog said:


> Anyone else’s DC just sending them a bunch of random shit lol like don’t know why we need 200 boxes of turkey stuffing but ok


Easter is still a thing. People buy turkeys.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2020)

Also stuffing boxes sometimes have recipes for casseroles.


----------



## Dog (Mar 29, 2020)

vyrt said:


> Easter is still a thing. People buy turkeys.


People eat turkey for Easter? :O


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone else get 10 pallets of fucking Crystal Geyser GALLONS... 😑


----------



## balthrop (Mar 29, 2020)

Dog said:


> Im crying we have so much stuffing and gravy loool


this is the stuffing that was sent back after thanksgiving.  They've been sending back as needed until well now when bam be thankful for the stuffing and have some gravy with that.  And no we don't hav the TP


----------



## Dog (Mar 30, 2020)

Time to map out the 30 salesplanners coming up lol -_-


----------



## rd123 (Mar 30, 2020)

May be they thought people have plenty of time to practice for the thanksgiving dinner!!


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 30, 2020)

Got it too.  Left it in the cases because I'm not getting hung on a whole pallet of stuffing.  Or gravy.


----------



## Dog (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> Got it too.  Left it in the cases because I'm not getting hung on a whole pallet of stuffing.  Or gravy.


Yeah I’m leaving it all in cases in case I have to sweep back


----------



## CIHYFS (Mar 30, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Anyone else get 10 pallets of fucking Crystal Geyser GALLONS... 😑



No... but we got almost 20 pallets of a 24 pack of water last week.  I think we only have 6 left right now


----------



## Dog (Mar 31, 2020)

14 pallets of C&S today LOOOOOOL


----------



## vyrt (Mar 31, 2020)

I like the stores that are getting the Hawaiian volcanic water


----------



## Dog (Mar 31, 2020)

vyrt said:


> I like the stores that are getting the Hawaiian volcanic water View attachment 10031


WHAT 😂


----------



## MareMichigan (Mar 31, 2020)

I got like 10 boxes of good and gather vinegar tied to a random G&G pog that no one can make sense of, great


----------



## Dog (Mar 31, 2020)

MareMichigan said:


> I got like 10 boxes of good and gather vinegar tied to a random G&G pog that no one can make sense of, great


A new good and gather pog just dropped for early tie, my F&B director sent me an email about it... could be it


----------



## rog the dog (Mar 31, 2020)

My orders are still being cut like a motherfucker and I pride my p fresh on being very well zoned,  I wonder when food DCs will bounce back.

I've recovered most of dry, just waiting on some soup and pasta.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone hear about berkelely farms last delivery?? I think that bankruptcy they filed for is like... real.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Anyone hear about berkelely farms last delivery?? I think that bankruptcy they filed for is like... real.


Dairy farmers of America brought dean foods/Berkeley farms out, yesterday.








						Dean Foods Announces Dairy Farmers of America as Winning Bidder for Substantially All of Its Assets
					

Dean Foods Company (“Dean Foods” or the “Company”) today announced that, following a comprehensive sale process and a competitive auction as part of i



					www.businesswire.com


----------



## Dog (Apr 1, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> My orders are still being cut like a motherfucker and I pride my p fresh on being very well zoned,  I wonder when food DCs will bounce back.
> 
> I've recovered most of dry, just waiting on some soup and pasta.


I started ordering a bunch of weird shit for fun just to see if it will show up lol


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 2, 2020)

If sandwiches, salads and bakery items have an expiration date of today... do we throw them out the night before or the day of?


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 2, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> If sandwiches, salads and bakery items have an expiration date of today... do we throw them out the night before or the day of?


Everything but meat gets thrown out the day before. Meat is kept for the full day of the date on the package.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 2, 2020)

At our store we donate everything except bananas. There are food pantries out there that will take stuff.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 2, 2020)

we had a backstock marie calendar pumpkin pies from last holiday.  they All sold.  i am amazed.  didnt have to qmos them.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 3, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> we had a backstock marie calendar pumpkin pies from last holiday.  they All sold.  i am amazed.  didnt have to qmos them.



Ours did too and I was shocked.  Had 48 on the day after Christmas and had 47 on March 10th.  By March 15th they were completely gone.


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 3, 2020)

Easter flowers and Mother’s Day flowers are canceled here. Are they canceling them at all stores?


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 3, 2020)

We got cases and cases of Progresso today.  We don't need Progresso.  We need Campbell's.  And one case of Instant Lunch ramen.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Easter flowers and Mother’s Day flowers are canceled here. Are they canceling them at all stores?


Haven’t seen any flowers since all this pandemic


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 3, 2020)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> We got cases and cases of Progresso today.  We don't need Progresso.  We need Campbell's.  And one case of Instant Lunch ramen.



You got ramen?

We put the progress in the Campbells spot for now.  We also have zero pasta and zero rice.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 3, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> You got ramen?
> 
> We put the progress in the Campbells spot for now.  We also have zero pasta and zero rice.



Our pasta looked fine yesterday, rice not so much. I debated buying the last bag but figured I have 2 2lb bags of rice anyway, so we didn't need to get any more.

I tend to buy a couple of just-in-case things for the pantry every day I'm at work. For example the other day I got two boxes of macaroni, a few cans of Chef Boyardee, and a 6pk of ramen. Bit by bit, not crazy like these folks hoarding everything. How about the rest of you?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2020)

I usually cook, so I always have pantry foods on hand.  Funnily enough, I currently have 4 kinds of rice on hand, all bought before this started.  I bought extra oats and cornmeal, but that was about it.


----------



## rd123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I usually cook, so I always have pantry foods on hand.  Funnily enough, I currently have 4 kinds of rice on hand, all bought before this started.  I bought extra oats and cornmeal, but that was about it.


Enough to survive 😀👍


----------



## happygoth (Apr 3, 2020)

I've been picking up a multipack of facial tissue and paper towels whenever we have them in stock. Got a big jar of peanut butter, several cans of soup, some pasta and sauce. Coffee pods too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2020)

Anything dry goods, noodles, rice, soup, tuna & can veggies.


----------



## NKG (Apr 3, 2020)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> We got cases and cases of Progresso today.  We don't need Progresso.  We need Campbell's.  And one case of Instant Lunch ramen.



Omg like who actually eats clam chowder in the midwest. I don't need 4 CASES.


----------



## checklane01 (Apr 3, 2020)

Dog said:


> Anyone else’s DC just sending them a bunch of random shit lol like don’t know why we need 200 boxes of turkey stuffing but ok


Yeah, tell me about it. 14 cases of Zone Protein Bars, 6 cases Pop Secret Popcorn, and a whole uboat shelf of MP Black Beans... pretty sure they were double or triple stacked too.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2020)

NKG said:


> Omg like who actually eats clam chowder in the midwest. I don't need 4 CASES.


I love clam chowder.  But not canned.


----------



## CIHYFS (Apr 4, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. 14 cases of Zone Protein Bars, 6 cases Pop Secret Popcorn, and a whole uboat shelf of MP Black Beans... pretty sure they were double or triple stacked too.


We got a few uboats worth of MP black beans last weekend and are now almost sold out again. Hopefully you'll sell through them


----------



## rd123 (Apr 4, 2020)

Our store gets sold out of pop secret popcorn every time. Yeah but zone bars 😬😬


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 4, 2020)

Anyone getting popcorners but they aren't on any pog or salesplanner?


----------



## CIHYFS (Apr 4, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> Anyone getting popcorners but they aren't on any pog or salesplanner?


We've been getting them since October or November, but never the sea salt flavor.  They have been on the "Brands we Heart" or whatever endcap salesplan for the last few weeks.  But no home location.  I have just been using a big red basket for them.  We FLY through them in my store no matter where we put them.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 4, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> We've been getting them since October or November, but never the sea salt flavor.  They have been on the "Brands we Heart" or whatever endcap salesplan for the last few weeks.  But no home location.  I have just been using a big red basket for them.  We FLY through them in my store no matter where we put them.



Me too, probably 8 cases a week.  I gave them the candy end.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 5, 2020)

It's a horrid time for us to be nearing our reset/remodel period, isn't it?  Our beer coolers are in finally.  But the shelves are a hot mess with all the flexing we have done lately.  Our newer TMs ran with the directive "don't backstock" long after we started backstocking again.  Our FBTL was on vacation in the middle of all this, too.

I ended up calling in Sat AM because my allergies hit full force and I didn't want to freak anyone out.  Now I am on 4ams the next two weeks and after that probably closing OM.  

I want my normal back.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 5, 2020)

vyrt said:


> I like the stores that are getting the Hawaiian volcanic water View attachment 10031


I had price change for that the other day.  We do not even have them.  And they're _How Much_ per bottle?!


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 5, 2020)

This week circle 25%off salads and 30% off tomatoes. With out discount that’s awesome.
I also had a question about couponing meat or bakery. Do you ever buy it? I Have been for years. Not a lot. Maybe 2 couponed items a month. No one has ever said anything. I have had to have TL to override at the register because coupon expired. Other team members buy it. Anyway, the bitch in market saw I was buying a ground beef 2lb with a$1 coupon and said I could get fired. She assumed I couponed it. Which I make sure I NEVER buy what I coupon. I shop on my off day. She has brought it up to me 4 different times. It’s stealing she says. I use my discount too so it’s not like I was trying to be sneaky. Not worth a few bucks so I haven’t bought again. Just wondering what the rule is.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 5, 2020)

You are just fine.  You can buy couponed items with no problem.  It is not stealing, and it is none of her business.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 6, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> This week circle 25%off salads and 30% off tomatoes. With out discount that’s awesome.
> I also had a question about couponing meat or bakery. Do you ever buy it? I Have been for years. Not a lot. Maybe 2 couponed items a month. No one has ever said anything. I have had to have TL to override at the register because coupon expired. Other team members buy it. Anyway, the bitch in market saw I was buying a ground beef 2lb with a$1 coupon and said I could get fired. She assumed I couponed it. Which I make sure I NEVER buy what I coupon. I shop on my off day. She has brought it up to me 4 different times. It’s stealing she says. I use my discount too so it’s not like I was trying to be sneaky. Not worth a few bucks so I haven’t bought again. Just wondering what the rule is.


. If the date is the day or two before and u have some in stock, go for it.  She has no say in it. The food is expiring. Our manager let's us coupon at least 4 to 5 days before but with the hoarding we're holding off on them. I've just been using 50 cents on bakery and produce.  I also coupon and save the product in the back.  Managers don't care.


----------



## MareMichigan (Apr 7, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. 14 cases of Zone Protein Bars, 6 cases Pop Secret Popcorn, and a whole uboat shelf of MP Black Beans... pretty sure they were double or triple stacked too.


I'll take your beans lol, they sent me a mountain of G&G product I have no room for


----------



## MareMichigan (Apr 7, 2020)

Got no peanut butter but don't worry guys, we got the new Good and Gather trail mix! 🙃


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 7, 2020)

MareMichigan said:


> Got no peanut butter but don't worry guys, we got the new Good and Gather trail mix! 🙃



That's one thing I made sure to stock up on. A couple extra jars...you notice that over time more stuff is disappearing, PB seems to be the next thing. Oddly yesterday we had a shit load of bread.


----------



## vyrt (Apr 7, 2020)

I just like how this hit right before our next huge good and gather package change. So we just look worse than other stores on product.


----------



## GRC (Apr 7, 2020)

Any other stores getting way too much of the same products? We do not need 20 cases of the same kind of Pringles, or 12 cases of the same kind of popcorn, or even more of the Progresso soup that we never ran out of this whole ordeal, and yet here we are with a backroom that is getting very hard to backstock in because of it.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes the products are coming in!! We received 10 boxes of gallon vinegars. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 8, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Yes the products are coming in!! We received 10 boxes of gallon vinegars. Unbelievable.


This makes a little sense as vinegar is the mordant for Easter egg dyes, and we ran out of vinegar during the panic because people use it as a cleaning agent.  However, backstocking it is a royal pain.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 8, 2020)

GRC said:


> Any other stores getting way too much of the same products? We do not need 20 cases of the same kind of Pringles, or 12 cases of the same kind of popcorn, or even more of the Progresso soup that we never ran out of this whole ordeal, and yet here we are with a backroom that is getting very hard to backstock in because of it.


Same with the Progresso, Pringles, Boom Chicka Pop, Sweet Baby Ray's, ketchup, and a whole lot of transition as we are due for remodel starting next week in our department.  (The beer coolers are already installed, though.)


----------



## CIHYFS (Apr 9, 2020)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> This makes a little sense as vinegar is the mordant for Easter egg dyes, and we ran out of vinegar during the panic because people use it as a cleaning agent.  However, backstocking it is a royal pain.



We are only receiving the large 128 oz. vinegar, which most of my guests have been complaining about because they don't need that much to dye Easter eggs.  I say it is only like $2.79, just invest in the bigger bottle if you really need some!


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2020)

Stock up on pork now.








						One of the largest pork processing facilities in the US is closing until further notice
					

One of the country's largest pork processing facilities is closing until further notice as employees fall ill with Covid-19. The closure puts the country's meat supply at risk, said the CEO of Smithfield, which operates the plant.




					www.cnn.com
				




Or not









						Smithfield Foods closes pork plant after nearly 300 workers diagnosed with coronavirus
					

SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (AP/WNCN) – Virginia-based Smithfield Foods announced Sunday that it is closing its pork processing plant in Sioux Falls until further notice after hundreds of employees tes…




					www.cbs17.com


----------



## GRC (Apr 13, 2020)

That plant accounts for over a third of the known cases in South Dakota... 😦


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 14, 2020)

Are you guys getting apples in plastic instead of net? They aren’t scanning. I was wondering if good and gather was going to change to this or are we getting these because we sold so many apples and we will go back to the net bagged.


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 14, 2020)

vyrt said:


> I just like how this hit right before our next huge good and gather package change. So we just look worse than other stores on product.


Can you explain what package change please?


----------



## NKG (Apr 14, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Are you guys getting apples in plastic instead of net? They aren’t scanning. I was wondering if good and gather was going to change to this or are we getting these because we sold so many apples and we will go back to the net bagged.



From time to time we get produce not gg brand it's just what the dc gets in


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 14, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Are you guys getting apples in plastic instead of net? They aren’t scanning. I was wondering if good and gather was going to change to this or are we getting these because we sold so many apples and we will go back to the net bagged.


If it doesn’t scan I usually print a Bar code from hip printer and put over the upc barcode on the Package. We are still getting the apples in the net mesh bags

anyone else get like way too much produce Monday after Easter? We now have 8 green metros of back stock in the produce cooler.

And they sent us so much fresh chicken we have 3 racks of back stock and that all expires on the 19th.  Coupon time


----------



## NKG (Apr 14, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> If it doesn’t scan I usually print a Bar code from hip printer and put over the upc barcode on the Package. We are still getting the apples in the net mesh bags
> 
> anyone else get like way too much produce Monday after Easter? We now have 8 green metros of back stock in the produce cooler.
> 
> And they sent us so much fresh chicken we have 3 racks of back stock and that all expires on the 19th.  Coupon time



They slowed down on my produce. We had almost 2 pallets going of backstock


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 15, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Can you explain what package change please?


The rebranding from AF/MP/SB to GG.  The next big move is due next week when all of dry grocery resets.


----------



## dailypush (Apr 15, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> If it doesn’t scan I usually print a Bar code from hip printer and put over the upc barcode on the Package. We are still getting the apples in the net mesh bags
> 
> anyone else get like way too much produce Monday after Easter? We now have 8 green metros of back stock in the produce cooler.
> 
> And they sent us so much fresh chicken we have 3 racks of back stock and that all expires on the 19th.  Coupon time


We got absolutely no produce at all on the Tuesday after Easter, and we don't get deliveries on Wednesdays; there's going to be a lot of empty shelves/ guest complaints till Thursday.


----------



## MarketMonster (Apr 15, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> anyone else get like way too much produce Monday after Easter? We now have 8 green metros of back stock in the produce cooler.



All our produce came in frozen. Salads, onions, potatio, mangos... Nothing survived. Potatoes melt black goop when they thaw (we left them in the ambient room to see if they survived). Eggs were nearly frozen. Some juices and yogurts were frozen, too. I guess it is good we got 6+ pallets for a pfresh store, am I right? 😒

Let's not even talk about the massive load of GAG trail mix and random Uncle Ben's rice...and the flex pogs we keep having to tie. Are we supposed to untie old flex pogs? The instructions provided are lacking.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 15, 2020)

At least you know the Uncle Ben's could sell sometime this century. I don't see the trail mix moving much, at least around where I live


----------



## GRC (Apr 15, 2020)

Most of our trail mix sells pretty well, although there are some kinds barely anyone touches.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 19, 2020)

Man Easter Sunday really fucked us over.  Deliveries doubled and I received 5 pallets of freezer.  Took me a week to catch up.  Now they're planning on skipping days for pfresh truck deliveries, but those days will double.  Basically the same thing.  We just get 2 days to try n push them all.  Anyone else doing this in their store?


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 20, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Man Easter Sunday really fucked us over.  Deliveries doubled and I received 5 pallets of freezer.  Took me a week to catch up.  Now they're planning on skipping days for pfresh truck deliveries, but those days will double.  Basically the same thing.  We just get 2 days to try n push them all.  Anyone else doing this in their store?


We are doing this in our store. I unload the truck by myself and breakdown everything. Now I’m getting 7 pallets so this week that will double. Bananas alone are going to be 20 cases. I’m going to be looking like the hulk. I don’t think anyone knows how much work it really is. Then the  boss man says on the non truck days we will just have you help in dry. 💁


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Apr 20, 2020)

I am closing open market this week.  All of the bananas we had last night were within hours of banana bread quality.  We have no bagged salads or organic leafy greens.  I had a guest about throw a tantrum because we didn't have any spring mix. (and she turned out to be pretty needy and beggy in home decor, too, and I had to go help her because the closing experts for hardlines were not in yet).

We got no bananas at all on the truck, and the only produce we got was a box of cantaloupe.  All that open space in produce looks horrible.  We got two pallets of snacks and candy, though. 

We are already decimated by LOAs and we may get further decimated as we have had positive cases of The Virus in our store.  I am trying to hold on as best I can but since I am at risk I am also thinking about an LOA now.


----------



## Dog (Apr 20, 2020)

MarketMonster said:


> All our produce came in frozen. Salads, onions, potatio, mangos... Nothing survived. Potatoes melt black goop when they thaw (we left them in the ambient room to see if they survived). Eggs were nearly frozen. Some juices and yogurts were frozen, too. I guess it is good we got 6+ pallets for a pfresh store, am I right? 😒
> 
> Let's not even talk about the massive load of GAG trail mix and random Uncle Ben's rice...and the flex pogs we keep having to tie. Are we supposed to untie old flex pogs? The instructions provided are lacking.


I would not have received that truck if the produce/dairy were out of temp honestly I would have refused it. Saves you a lot of work from having to QMOS all of the stuff


----------



## Poliwhirl (Apr 20, 2020)

Hmmm don’t know why Fdc sent us a box of individual tomatoes.  There’s no plu sticker and I don’t think we sell tomatoes by the each.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 21, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> We are doing this in our store. I unload the truck by myself and breakdown everything. Now I’m getting 7 pallets so this week that will double. Bananas alone are going to be 20 cases. I’m going to be looking like the hulk. I don’t think anyone knows how much work it really is. Then the  boss man says on the non truck days we will just have you help in dry. 💁


Man that's crazy.  Tell your superior or show them what u have.


----------



## NKG (Apr 21, 2020)

Can anyone tell me where the FB  encap is supposed to go? ( it has a bunch of items we normally don't carry plus g&g) It has 4 sides but I don't have a 4 sided encap or section where it could be 4ft.


----------



## rog the dog (Apr 21, 2020)

NKG said:


> Can anyone tell me where the FB  encap is supposed to go? ( it has a bunch of items we normally don't carry plus g&g) It has 4 sides but I don't have a 4 sided encap or section where it could be 4ft.


That's your flex planogram. They've been dropping Transition merchandise into dump planograms for us to tie to an unused sales floor location so that we're flexing the product on the floor and not just backstocking the merchandise. We're not really supposed to actually set the planogram, just have it tied to a random aisle so that when the product comes off the truck, we are able to identify exactly what it is by the aisle it's tied to.

i.e. G&G rice / baking doesn't set until like 2-3 weeks from now but most stores are out of their simply balanced and market pantry variants of such products.


----------



## NKG (Apr 21, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> That's your flex planogram. They've been dropping Transition merchandise into dump planograms for us to tie to an unused sales floor location so that we're flexing the product on the floor and not just backstocking the merchandise. We're not really supposed to actually set the planogram, just have it tied to a random aisle so that when the product comes off the truck, we are able to identify exactly what it is by the aisle it's tied to.
> 
> i.e. G&G rice / baking doesn't set until like 2-3 weeks from now but most stores are out of their simply balanced and market pantry variants of such products.



So just flex it out?


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 22, 2020)

NKG said:


> So just flex it out?



Yep.  If you look close some of the pogs have freezer, cooler, and dry.


----------



## Greenandred (Apr 24, 2020)

Today we got six pallets of dairy from C&S. It was not until after we received the order and the driver had left that we realized about half of the stuff was frozen including sour cream, yogurt and juice. We’re making a list and I’ll have to call for a massive credit tomorrow.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 28, 2020)

I am curious if anyone else are getting 4 hr shifts but wants you to extend.  Our freezer is so behind, I thought I was given privilege to stay long and catch up in freezer but instead used me for dry.  So after that, I no longer extend for another dept but my own.  Some Of my tm are so slow, talk stories and just all around lazy.  I am constantly helping dry or pfresh but no one ever helps freezer


----------



## NKG (Apr 28, 2020)

Pouring one out for my consumables homies- freezer transition nightmare..


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 30, 2020)

I already accumulated 3 pallets (6 ft) worth of new products in the back. I'm waiting for plano to start resetting my isles.


----------



## Bufferine (May 1, 2020)

We have a transfer that is working the weekends in Pfresh. He has been with Target 12 years. I am starting to notice that he did prices changing for a bunch of stuff. Bakery new lemon cookies he dropped to $2.99 from $4.99. Ribs dropped to $.99 from $3.99. So far I found 6 things. The cookies he said were new and he wanted people to try and ribs we got 2 cases and he felt it was excessive inventory. I change prices to but not so low. The 2 cases of ribs were gone in about 2 hours. 
‘After all the ribs sold he said we hit the record for most ribs sold and they don’t know that we had them at .99 so it makes us look really good. He is wanting me to follow his lead. Is he right?


----------



## Dog (May 1, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> We have a transfer that is working the weekends in Pfresh. He has been with Target 12 years. I am starting to notice that he did prices changing for a bunch of stuff. Bakery new lemon cookies he dropped to $2.99 from $4.99. Ribs dropped to $.99 from $3.99. So far I found 6 things. The cookies he said were new and he wanted people to try and ribs we got 2 cases and he felt it was excessive inventory. I change prices to but not so low. The 2 cases of ribs were gone in about 2 hours.
> ‘After all the ribs sold he said we hit the record for most ribs sold and they don’t know that we had them at .99 so it makes us look really good. He is wanting me to follow his lead. Is he right?


Please tell AP right away and DO NOT follow this behavior


----------



## Greenandred (May 2, 2020)

This is unacceptable behavior. I would let other AP and my leaders know right away. The only time I go super low is if there an insane amount of product that is expiring and I know it will not sell but this is rare.


----------



## Greenandred (May 3, 2020)

Found our from my coworker that we‘re getting C&S today. Our delivery schedule is Monday, Wednesday, and Friday so I have no idea why we’re getting it today. Cooler is jammed up from Friday since we didn’t finish the last diary delivery. (4 pallets). The hour cuts have made it impossible to come clean. I’m off this weekend. Tomorrow should be fun since I also get milk. Not sure how they expect everything to be completed.


----------



## NKG (May 3, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> We have a transfer that is working the weekends in Pfresh. He has been with Target 12 years. I am starting to notice that he did prices changing for a bunch of stuff. Bakery new lemon cookies he dropped to $2.99 from $4.99. Ribs dropped to $.99 from $3.99. So far I found 6 things. The cookies he said were new and he wanted people to try and ribs we got 2 cases and he felt it was excessive inventory. I change prices to but not so low. The 2 cases of ribs were gone in about 2 hours.
> ‘After all the ribs sold he said we hit the record for most ribs sold and they don’t know that we had them at .99 so it makes us look really good. He is wanting me to follow his lead. Is he right?


99 cents is too low. $1.99 is reasonable if you have excessive backstock.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 3, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> Found our from my coworker that we‘re getting C&S today. Our delivery schedule is Monday, Wednesday, and Friday so I have no idea why we’re getting it today. Cooler is jammed up from Friday since we didn’t finish the last diary delivery. (4 pallets). The hour cuts have made it impossible to come clean. I’m off this weekend. Tomorrow should be fun since I also get milk. Not sure how they expect everything to be completed.



"I don't know, but get it done! No excuses! The report says you should be done by now!"


----------



## Greenandred (May 3, 2020)

For some reason they sent our freezer today as a separate delivery. Everything else comes tomorrow as normal.


----------



## Bufferine (May 3, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> "I don't know, but get it done! No excuses! The report says you should be done by now!"


It’s every other day for us. M W F Sun T Th Sat M W F ect


----------



## Bufferine (May 3, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> This is unacceptable behavior. I would let other AP and my leaders know right away. The only time I go super low is if there an insane amount of product that is expiring and I know it will not sell but this is rare.


TL and AP were notified and it came back as there is no problem with him doing so.


----------



## Eazzy93 (May 4, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> I am curious if anyone else are getting 4 hr shifts but wants you to extend.  Our freezer is so behind, I thought I was given privilege to stay long and catch up in freezer but instead used me for dry.  So after that, I no longer extend for another dept but my own.  Some Of my tm are so slow, talk stories and just all around lazy.  I am constantly helping dry or pfresh but no one ever helps freezer


I feel your pain I’m also the only one who will work in the freezer , I’ve been off the past 2 days and tomorrow and I know it’s going to be bad Tuesday when I go back


----------



## Poofresh (May 5, 2020)

Eazzy93 said:


> I feel your pain I’m also the only one who will work in the freezer , I’ve been off the past 2 days and tomorrow and I know it’s going to be bad Tuesday when I go back


todays tuesday.  how did it go?  someone should constantly push freezer when ur off. i have another tm who do freezer when im off.


----------



## myDevice (May 5, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> TL and AP were notified and it came back as there is no problem with him doing so.


If you don't mind me asking, is this TM a TL or just a regular TM? I can't imagine anyone at my old store would allow a TM to price change even by one cent.


----------



## Bufferine (May 13, 2020)

myDevice said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this TM a TL or just a regular TM? I can't imagine anyone at my old store would allow a TM to price change even by one cent.


The one changing prices is a TM. He came from another store and was there 12 years and ETL talks to him all the time about his ideas it’s like they think he is brilliant.


----------



## Poofresh (May 13, 2020)

I don't change prices for any of the pfresh but I do utilize those sticker discounts.  They're quite addictive stickering products about to expire. I could do that all day.


----------



## Poofresh (May 13, 2020)

So is it true that PAs are technically gone and that we are all in charge of our own department?  I keep getting taken out of freezer to work in pfresh or dry.  I thought I was told that I am in charge of my own freezer.  Still no one helps me when I'm backed up. I have skipped breaks this past week or 2 just to speed things up for my side a little.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 13, 2020)

If the option is available to markdown a pfresh item, we will, when there is an abundance or close to expiration.


----------



## Dog (May 13, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> So is it true that PAs are technically gone and that we are all in charge of our own department?  I keep getting taken out of freezer to work in pfresh or dry.  I thought I was told that I am in charge of my own freezer.  Still no one helps me when I'm backed up. I have skipped breaks this past week or 2 just to speed things up for my side a little.


Yes PAs gone, everyone is a DBO of their own area but if your TL needs you in a different area that is where you will go


----------



## CIHYFS (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone know the part number on GoCart for the energy drink pushers?  I tried looking it up on the POG information but couldn't find anything.


----------



## checklane01 (May 16, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> Does anyone know the part number on GoCart for the energy drink pushers?  I tried looking it up on the POG information but couldn't find anything.


Umm, I don’t think my store has those. We just used the magnetic dividers. Possible they come from the vendor?


----------



## novsix (May 17, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> Does anyone know the part number on GoCart for the energy drink pushers?  I tried looking it up on the POG information but couldn't find anything.



Ask your vendors! I don't think it's brand though as the pogs dont call for zone assist


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> Umm, I don’t think my store has those. We just used the magnetic dividers. Possible they come from the vendor?


a vendor brought some and set it up on our shelves, I didn’t stop him, they take Away the need to zone.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 17, 2020)

We had pushers sent to us for the Energy 4ft section. I'll see if I can find the number. They were a pain to put in.


----------



## CIHYFS (May 17, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> We had pushers sent to us for the Energy 4ft section. I'll see if I can find the number. They were a pain to put in.



Do they work well though?  And yeah, this is the one I saw referenced in a weekly update or some email at some point, but we never received it. We do have some that the vendors have brought in, but not all energy drinks come from vendors now.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 17, 2020)

Yes they work.


----------



## GRC (May 19, 2020)

I've been getting real tired of working out freight and most of it being backstock of things we already have dozens of even hundreds of in the backroom. Snack is definitely the worst, and they just keep sending us more and more of the same things. I really don't think we need another case of crackers that we already have over _200_ of in backstock. It takes me over half an hour to backstock some of these uboats because we have almost no room left at all in the aisle.


----------



## Rastaman (May 19, 2020)

Amen to that. It seems like there's 5 cases of cheezits and 3 cases of marshmallows on every truck now. We have a caseless, ladderless backroom and my SD is freaking out about backroom quantities. WTF, dude?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2020)

GRC said:


> I've been getting real tired of working out freight and most of it being backstock of things we already have dozens of even hundreds of in the backroom. Snack is definitely the worst, and they just keep sending us more and more of the same things. I really don't think we need another case of crackers that we already have over _200_ of in backstock. It takes me over half an hour to backstock some of these uboats because we have almost no room left at all in the aisle.


head to the compactor toss or donate


----------



## novsix (May 19, 2020)

so we now have 300 progresso chicken noodle soup, 250 boxes of a single spaghetti noodles, and nearly have 400 bottles of G&G cooking oil. LOL. we are now just palletizing, hoping we can sweep back. (no, we cannot sweep anything.) our backroom aisles are completely full, we are triple stacking casepacks on the top fucking shelf now.   3 doubles this week, 30 hours+ of stocking time just for food! we just got 120 boxes of fiber one cereal.... don't see any upcoming pogs for it. WHY???  best part is we had a visit with our DSD and they are blaming our on hands being wrong and the experts are not on routines maintaining their aisles.  .WTF.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2020)

novsix said:


> so we now have 300 progresso chicken noodle soup, 250 boxes of a single spaghetti noodles, and nearly have 400 bottles of G&G cooking oil. LOL. we are now just palletizing, hoping we can sweep back. (no, we cannot sweep anything.) our backroom aisles are completely full, we are triple stacking casepacks on the top fucking shelf now.   3 doubles this week, 30 hours+ of stocking time just for food! we just got 120 boxes of fiber one cereal.... don't see any upcoming pogs for it. WHY???  best part is we had a visit with our DSD and they are blaming our on hands being wrong and the experts are not on routines maintaining their aisles.  .WTF.


I would put that out in the main aisles flex on a white Gifting fixture and price cut to 99 cents 
No matter the original price  
 Mark it down to sell it out the door.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 20, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I would put that out in the main aisles flex on a white Gifting fixture and price cut to 99 cents
> No matter the original price
> Mark it down to sell it out the door.


How do you mark items down? I have marked down items that come from C&S but have not found a way to markdown items from regular truck.


----------



## Poofresh (May 20, 2020)

This needs to be posted in our department.


----------



## Poofresh (May 20, 2020)

Also another rant:  "can u do full shift today"

This is the most annoying thing about slow seasons.  They cut your hours down, so for those who enjoy short shifts and leave work early, u plan ahead and work those short shifts and enjoy your spring/fall days.   

You say; "no I can't" everyday they ask u and they give dirty look like you're lazy.  They talk shit behind your back why you're not being a team player and team leader gives u cold shoulder.    This is literally what I'm going thru this month.  I just wanna get off early and not deal with people right now.  Some of our tms don't even wanna deal with this.  And rather give them the schedule full, not half and ask last minute.  It's annoying.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> How do you mark items down? I have marked down items that come from C&S but have not found a way to markdown items from regular truck.


I rather not say on a public forum.   but on the second screen near where you defect items. Only certain departments can actually change price and only for 7 days.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 20, 2020)

novsix said:


> so we now have 300 progresso chicken noodle soup, 250 boxes of a single spaghetti noodles, and nearly have 400 bottles of G&G cooking oil. LOL. we are now just palletizing, hoping we can sweep back. (no, we cannot sweep anything.) our backroom aisles are completely full, we are triple stacking casepacks on the top fucking shelf now.   3 doubles this week, 30 hours+ of stocking time just for food! we just got 120 boxes of fiber one cereal.... don't see any upcoming pogs for it. WHY???  best part is we had a visit with our DSD and they are blaming our on hands being wrong and the experts are not on routines maintaining their aisles.  .WTF.



We got 90 Giant Cinnamon Toast Crunch the other day.  On top of my 1000


PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Also another rant:  "can u do full shift today"
> 
> This is the most annoying thing about slow seasons.  They cut your hours down, so for those who enjoy short shifts and leave work early, u plan ahead and work those short shifts and enjoy your spring/fall days.
> 
> You say; "no I can't" everyday they ask u and they give dirty look like you're lazy.  They talk shit behind your back why you're not being a team player and team leader gives u cold shoulder.    This is literally what I'm going thru this month.  I just wanna get off early and not deal with people right now.  Some of our tms don't even wanna deal with this.  And rather give them the schedule full, not half and ask last minute.  It's annoying.



I don't care if a TM can't work late if I ask--but I **DO** give them the side-eye if they complain about hours later.

I had those hours to give you, you turned me down because they weren't scheduled.  Feel free to cut off your nose to spite your face.  I don't always know that someone's going to call off, or that the truck is going to be HUGE this day specifically, when I write a schedule.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 20, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I rather not say on a public forum.   but on the second screen near where you defect items. Only certain departments can actually change price and only for 7 days.


Ok, I understand. I use the one on the second screen for pfresh.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 20, 2020)

An employer asking an employee to extend past scheduled hours is like an employee walking in during off time and saying to clock them in when you weren't going to have them work.

If you wanted them, you should have scheduled them.

It is perfectly reasonable to complain about hours not being given upfront, since people do schedule their lives around the work schedules initially presented.  Being pressured to add on hours, screw the life schedule, and then punished by future short schedules is all sorts of wrong.

Maybe you should really think about the level of chaos you are pressuring people to accept, and rather than short them hours later, offer an orderly schedule with all hours assigned up front.


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> This needs to be posted in our department.


I SO want this at my SB counter, make the Karens' heads explode


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (May 21, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> An employer asking an employee to extend past scheduled hours is like an employee walking in during off time and saying to clock them in when you weren't going to have them work.
> 
> If you wanted them, you should have scheduled them.
> 
> ...


You’ve obviously never had to write a schedule.


----------



## Bluemoon (May 21, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> Ok, I understand. I use the one on the second screen for pfresh.


I noticed a change on mydevice Monday and wasn't able to look into it. I'm back today and this is a great change!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> You’ve obviously never had to write a schedule.


No, but it's a pretty simple concept.  You tell them the times that you need them.  Anything outside of that is their time.  You shouldn't be adding on after the fact and then punishing them with future low hours when they didn't sacrifice Self at the altar of Work.  Their time, you gave it to them, don't punish them when you try to take it away and they refuse to be submissive.

And honestly, it's said all the time here, and I've heard it elsewhere.  Schedulers have a certain number of hours.  They can't go above, and if they go below they lose future hours.  Math isn't fuzzy, if every single hour is assigned then there are zero remaining.  You have to be taking away elsewhere midweek to suddenly have extra that you want to pressure people into accepting.

Businesses aren't dominant masters over their workers.  Businesses don't own their workers 24/7, except for certain salary conditions that I'm sure the average TM is not paid under.  You say when you want them and when you don't want them, you shouldn't be surprised if they hold you to when you didn't want them in the first place and you shouldn't think you own their entire life and should punish them when they don't happily hand over more of their life to you.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 21, 2020)

Stores get extra hours to spend all the time if from nothing else than thru call outs. Right now, my store is being given a ridiculous amoutn of extra hours after the schedules are written because the initial allotment from corporate was incredibly low and we're continuing to crush sales goals and adding trucks at the last minute.

It is a somewhat unfortunate part of human nature that people are more willing to accommodate others who are willing to help them when needed. Those who are willing to help out the store and work additional hours when needed are going to be given some preference in scheduling. That's just how life works. My store isn't especially draconian about this. We have a lot of single mothers and TMs who don't have their own vehicles to get to work. They aren't going to get punished for that.


----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2020)

I understand both sides of scheduling because I have been on both sides.

At my former job we were given an allotment of hours, and depending on how things were going, we may have been able to overschedule a little or we may have had to stick to the exact amount. We sometimes even had to cut more hours after the schedule was done, always a good time. Where extra hours usually came in was when someone called out, or we found out we were going to have a big visit and needed help to get ready. I would ask my people and if they agreed to stay or come in extra, I was always very thankful - and if they said no, _c'est la vie_  - I would not hold it against them. Now, if I asked one person three times in the last month and they said no and someone else said yes, I may be more likely to call the one who said yes before I called the naysayer, but as long as the first one came in when scheduled and there were no other attendance issues, I would not punish them by not giving them hours. 

As a part-time TM, I've rarely been scheduled a decent amount of hours but many times have been able to pick up extra, but scrounging for hours was a hard thing for me to get used to as I was full-time for most of my tenure at my previous job. Usually when asked to stay or come in I will say yes, but there have been times when I was tired or had plans or just did not feel like staying and said no. Sometimes when you have your mind set on leaving at a certain time and then get asked to stay, you just don't want to at that particular time, and as long as you are otherwise a good and reliable worker, that should be ok and one should not get punished. 

Even as a manager, I would often under-schedule myself to give my people more hours, figuring I would just stay a little later a few days to make up for it - but when the time came that I knew I could leave, I would just fly out the door.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (May 21, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> No, but it's a pretty simple concept.  You tell them the times that you need them.  Anything outside of that is their time.  You shouldn't be adding on after the fact and then punishing them with future low hours when they didn't sacrifice Self at the altar of Work.  Their time, you gave it to them, don't punish them when you try to take it away and they refuse to be submissive.
> 
> And honestly, it's said all the time here, and I've heard it elsewhere.  Schedulers have a certain number of hours.  They can't go above, and if they go below they lose future hours.  Math isn't fuzzy, if every single hour is assigned then there are zero remaining.  You have to be taking away elsewhere midweek to suddenly have extra that you want to pressure people into accepting.
> 
> Businesses aren't dominant masters over their workers.  Businesses don't own their workers 24/7, except for certain salary conditions that I'm sure the average TM is not paid under.  You say when you want them and when you don't want them, you shouldn't be surprised if they hold you to when you didn't want them in the first place and you shouldn't think you own their entire life and should punish them when they don't happily hand over more of their life to you.


Lol it’s not about being dominant masters. It’s retail. Supply and demand literally controls payroll. Don’t like it? Bye.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2020)

It is when you give someone 24 hours, pressure them to add on 5 more at the last minute, and if they say no then give them only 12 hours the next week because you feel they aren't a "team player", ie drop all of life to cater to your poor scheduling.


----------



## novsix (May 21, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I would put that out in the main aisles flex on a white Gifting fixture and price cut to 99 cents
> No matter the original price
> Mark it down to sell it out the door.



our food director will not let us tpc dry consumables, only perishables.  corporate won't admit it but they know they fucked up with their purchasing after the initial panic buying and dumping all their inventory into the stores.


----------



## Lowandtight (May 26, 2020)

Anyone in Freezerland dealing with this MTFZ nonsense in the recent revision? Pfresh store not STarget. We've been re-sent the same rev 4 times now in the last 4 weeks with changes in each of them. It started with the rev calling for 7 doors when our current adjacency is only 6.

Mysupport came through and resent a revised revision after we reported this but all the GG reverted back to MP on the label strips. We set it thinking nothing of it.

The following week we are sent ANOTHER rev for MTFZ this time with new product incorporated in it from the 7 door rev. Still no GG, but now it's AF. We set that.

They then send a 4th one without the new product from the 7 door rev (They had uncondensed items that had 2 facings to 1 and then back to 2). This time it was finally GG product. No word from them or even an apology, but in total Ive wasted nearly 8 hours on this 1.5 hour pog. They should seriously refund payroll for this. Anyone else get this nonsense?


----------



## Fluttervale (May 27, 2020)

Lowandtight said:


> Anyone in Freezerland dealing with this MTFZ nonsense in the recent revision? Pfresh store not STarget. We've been re-sent the same rev 4 times now in the last 4 weeks with changes in each of them. It started with the rev calling for 7 doors when our current adjacency is only 6.
> 
> Mysupport came through and resent a revised revision after we reported this but all the GG reverted back to MP on the label strips. We set it thinking nothing of it.
> 
> ...



Not us but I get as much payroll as I can use now so it wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 27, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> Not us but I get as much payroll as I can use now so it wouldn't bother me too much.


Oooo, jealous, I want some ! So much to do - behind in sets AND fixing backroom .


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 3, 2020)

What do you guys do when you get produce that doesn’t scan and you normally don’t sell? Like pears that are sold per pound and I’m not a super target. Or lately we have been getting bags of potatoes or apples that the scan won’t scan.  My co worker throws them out. I print shelf labels and stick them on (Looks bad) or get with the cashiers to price a pear.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jun 3, 2020)

If you can't sell it Qmos then donate.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 3, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> What do you guys do when you get produce that doesn’t scan and you normally don’t sell? Like pears that are sold per pound and I’m not a super target. Or lately we have been getting bags of potatoes or apples that the scan won’t scan.  My co worker throws them out. I print shelf labels and stick them on (Looks bad) or get with the cashiers to price a pear.



We just qmos and donate.  You can also use a handheld printer to print upcs and stick on anything packaged.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 8, 2020)

Is anyone else getting a good 39+ hours for the next three weeks coz I feel overworked but excited.  Are We in Q2 already.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 10, 2020)

im curious how long does it take for a PA to order ?  cant be no more than 20 min right cuz our lazy PA sits in the office for an hour or hour and a half "ordering".  Everyday too.  ive caught our PA on their phone texting. u know that hour is at least 2 uboats worth of push.  Our PA doesnt seem to help us push pfresh and just do their usual routine of Cull, Qmos and push top essentials : bananas, eggs, milk.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 10, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> im curious how long does it take for a PA to order ?  cant be no more than 20 min right cuz our lazy PA sits in the office for an hour or hour and a half "ordering".  Everyday too.  ive caught our PA on their phone texting. u know that hour is at least 2 uboats worth of push.  Our PA doesnt seem to help us push pfresh and just do their usual routine of Cull, Qmos and push top essentials : bananas, eggs, milk.


It takes 15 to 20 minutes. There is an order guide under mywork and it makes it so fast and easy. Does your store still have a PA?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 10, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> im curious how long does it take for a PA to order ?  cant be no more than 20 min right cuz our lazy PA sits in the office for an hour or hour and a half "ordering".  Everyday too.  ive caught our PA on their phone texting. u know that hour is at least 2 uboats worth of push.  Our PA doesnt seem to help us push pfresh and just do their usual routine of Cull, Qmos and push top essentials : bananas, eggs, milk.



We don't have a PA.  It takes me 10 minutes max to write the order.  I typically do it as I break down the truck because I know exactly what I have and what I need.  We're a pfresh.  If I had a TM that wanted to waste a hour writing the order, they'd get that responsibility yanked.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2020)

10 minutes top. Use the order guide in mywork  simple and fast. Look at what’s on the way so you know what’d coming the next day and not to order  too much or too little. This finally lets you decrease a quantity if you enter way too many. Also some dcpi have a limit on the number you can order so that helps too.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 10, 2020)

yeah 2 of our PA unfortunately takes advantage of the fact that our ETL is new and dont know much about it i think.  Theirs not much around to it. i cant report them either cuz theyll probably just make stuff up to cover themselves.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble getting the whole watermelons in. You know code 4032. 
my fdc has none since May 29th. I’ve been ordering 3 pallets everyday but none show up
I could easily sell 1 pallet a day come on it’s summer and hot. All I have are the mini watermelon that no one wants.


----------



## balthrop (Jun 11, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the whole watermelons in. You know code 4032.
> my fdc has none since May 29th. I’ve been ordering 3 pallets everyday but none show up
> I could easily sell 1 pallet a day come on it’s summer and hot. All I have are the mini watermelon that no one wants.


You could  have ours although they’ve already leaked all over the floor.


----------



## NKG (Jun 12, 2020)

Who's ready for the nightmare of Fresh OPUs???


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 13, 2020)

Not to derail any convo but am curious. Our new market TL said we dont have to defect out cold and frozen as long as it hasnt left the store. And as long as it feela cold. Now. I may not woek in market but I am sure in my training for food it says to defect out because we dont know how long its been out of temp. 
This team lead has been putting food backnin coolers and freezers from guest carts and checklane returns. Is this a new thing or is this petson going to get our store in serious trouble?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the food and safety training stillssays 30 minutes or less.
So if you have a uboat out longer than 30 minutes it all needs defected.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 13, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Not to derail any convo but am curious. Our new market TL said we dont have to defect out cold and frozen as long as it hasnt left the store. And as long as it feela cold. Now. I may not woek in market but I am sure in my training for food it says to defect out because we dont know how long its been out of temp.
> This team lead has been putting food backnin coolers and freezers from guest carts and checklane returns. Is this a new thing or is this petson going to get our store in serious trouble?



If you don't know how long it's been out, policy is to pitch it.  In reality you could get your stick thermometer and a cup of ice water and temp it.

I'd report them, though, to an etl.  They are going to get someone sick.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you both alot. This team lead hasnt been here long so im going to speak to our SD about it. I dont like the company or thr management but risking someone getting really sick is not ok.


----------



## NKG (Jun 13, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Not to derail any convo but am curious. Our new market TL said we dont have to defect out cold and frozen as long as it hasnt left the store. And as long as it feela cold. Now. I may not woek in market but I am sure in my training for food it says to defect out because we dont know how long its been out of temp.
> This team lead has been putting food backnin coolers and freezers from guest carts and checklane returns. Is this a new thing or is this petson going to get our store in serious trouble?



I've seen yogurt go out of temperature quick and still be "cold"


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 13, 2020)

Yesterday we had to refuse two dairy pallets and two produce pallets because they were too warm. We accepted one dairy, two freezer, and a candy. Today C&S came back and delivered six pallets. I’m not sure why they decided to deliver an extra dairy and candy pallet on top of the ones we refused.


----------



## MBIMv (Jun 13, 2020)

Can someone in a p-fresh store tell me how they schedule their teams that include getting 1v1s and truck done for both rdc/FCC? You can message me but I want to see your task lists too


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 13, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Who's ready for the nightmare of Fresh OPUs???


Will this be rolled out to all targets by this year or just select stores.  Walmart doesn't even have this in many of their stores yet.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 14, 2020)

MBIMv said:


> Can someone in a p-fresh store tell me how they schedule their teams that include getting 1v1s and truck done for both rdc/FCC? You can message me but I want to see your task lists too


Our Pfresh doesn’t touch the RDC truck. Our FDC trucks are 650 to 900. We have Pfresh 6 to 1 on truck days and 6 to 11 on non truck days. Pfresh does all the pulls for dairy and frozen also so the dairy and freezer person just push. We have a dairy guy only on truck days 11 to 5. The freezer guy comes in twice a week 11 to 5. Pfresh keeps all cooler/freezer swept and mopped. 
I am Pfresh and do all the 1 for 1’s. On truck days I usually don’t complete them and catch up on the non truck days.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jun 15, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I’m pretty sure the food and safety training stillssays 30 minutes or less.
> So if you have a uboat out longer than 30 minutes it all needs defected.



Only for open boxes should one consider that silly 30-minute rule which is strictly a Target rule not an actual lawful health code rule. Unopened cardboard boxes can maintain cold temps for quite a long time especially the freezer cases. Cardboard is a decent insulator. I have come across more than a few people who applied this Target rule to unopened cases and I have told them to open up the box and temp it. Surprise surprise it is still fine. If grocery stores followed that 30-minute rule even for opened cases they would be throwing out a lot of product every night and I frankly trust the freshness of a grocery store over any Target any day.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jun 15, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Not to derail any convo but am curious. Our new market TL said we dont have to defect out cold and frozen as long as it hasnt left the store. And as long as it feela cold. Now. I may not woek in market but I am sure in my training for food it says to defect out because we dont know how long its been out of temp.
> This team lead has been putting food backnin coolers and freezers from guest carts and checklane returns. Is this a new thing or is this petson going to get our store in serious trouble?


Once it leaves the confines of the department and someone has not personally watched it through its travels, it is considered disposable (freezer,dairy). For possible direct contact foods like cut meats,  it should really be gotten rid of regardless. It can pick up bacterial growth from carts, regardless if the carts are Microban protected or not (Microban only limits certain bacteria that can emit foul smells (sulfur-producing)) I have seen people put meat right next to chemicals in their cart without even an afterthought, so yeah there is that too.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone know if team member discount works with EBT. Asking for a relative.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 15, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Anyone know if team member discount works with EBT. Asking for a relative.


TM discount works with EBT/Food Stamps


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 28, 2020)

Why don’t my chalkboard sign clips not stay???? It’s driving me crazy. I get them on and they literally pop off and fly into the air. The clip part isn’t wide enough. Are there different sizes? Does anyone have a part # for the right clip?
This picture is from the Internet. NMS.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 28, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Why don’t my chalkboard sign clips not stay???? It’s driving me crazy. I get them on and they literally pop off and fly into the air. The clip part isn’t wide enough. Are there different sizes? Does anyone have a part # for the right clip?
> This picture is from the Internet. NMS.



Clip them to the black plastic tray so the clip part is horizontal, then tip the sign up.


----------



## novsix (Jun 28, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> We used to have these baskets. Is there anything like this that you guys are using to make it look better?
> Pictures from internet.



search for wicker baskets on gocart.  we use those all over the U on both sides of open case, cubes and the bakery tables.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2020)

novsix said:


> search for wicker baskets on gocart.  we use those all over the U on both sides of open case, cubes and the bakery tables.


@Bufferine, at my store, we can’t used the baskets anymore.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 28, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Bufferine, at my store, we can’t used the baskets anymore.


Same here NO more wicker baskets. We still have one for the cucumbers


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 28, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Same here NO more wicker baskets. We still have one for the cucumbers


They took ours away a few years ago too but I need some organization.  I am using the cucumber box for cucumbers, a cutie box for the broccoli. I wanted something better like the picture.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 28, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> Clip them to the black plastic tray so the clip part is horizontal, then tip the sign up.


They still fly off. Somebody is always bumping them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 29, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> They still fly off. Somebody is always bumping them.


See if you can order the small rectangular one with magnetic bottom. This one seems to stay in place it has a strong magnet and the clip to hold the sign is a lot stronger.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 29, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> See if you can order the small rectangular one with magnetic bottom. This one seems to stay in place it has a strong magnet and the clip to hold the sign is a lot stronger.


We had some. Works perfect! Thank you!!!


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 29, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Anyone know if team member discount works with EBT. Asking for a relative.


 TM discount works with EBT as long as non-EBT-eligible items are paid for with eligible payment types - i.e. cash, cheque, Target credit union card or Redcard.  However, is the "relative" a Target TM or spouse/dependent non-adult child of a Target TM eligible for a TM discount?


----------



## NKG (Jun 30, 2020)

Anyone have a good formula for ordering milk? I order too much or not enough.


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 30, 2020)

It’s definitely tricky especially during summer when sales are slower. Even Starbucks hasn’t been that busy since it reopened. I over ordered on half and half and will have to give back three cases. I usually take the number 16 (crates) and subtract it with the number of crates that I have in the backroom. (I.E. If I have 24 cases of 2% and subtract 16, this give me 8 crates or 32 gallons) This seems to give me a number that works for Whole and 2%. During Christmas time and winter, I usually increase the number to 24 or higher. For Skim and 1%, I aim for a maximum of 6 crates (24 gallons) at a time since these tend to sell the least. Ultimately, though, you just have to figure out through trial and error what number works best for you.


----------



## MrT (Jun 30, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Anyone have a good formula for ordering milk? I order too much or not enough.


Interesting i didnt realize some stores ordered milk my area hasnt had to since ive worked there and thats been 11 years


----------



## Greenandred (Jun 30, 2020)

It is possible to get the delivery person to do the order for you but, I find it yields too much product. We used to it at my old store, but found It easier to order ourselves.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Anyone have a good formula for ordering milk? I order too much or not enough.


Be consistent and see how busy Starbucks is they take a lot of my 2% good and gather gallons. I keep the same order all the time.
we get milk 3 times a week Monday Wednesday Friday. Order for full cases and 1 stack of six high That’s 24 gallons.

Also I take milk off 3 days in advance and donate it Guest are not going to buy it and it’s still good for donation.


----------



## NKG (Jun 30, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> It is possible to get the delivery person to do the order for you but, I find it yields too much product. We used to it at my old store, but found It easier to order ourselves.



I would never have milk if I did it that way


----------



## vyrt (Jul 1, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Be consistent and see how busy Starbucks is they take a lot of my 2% good and gather gallons. I keep the same order all the time.
> we get milk 3 times a week Monday Wednesday Friday. Order for full cases and 1 stack of six high That’s 24 gallons.
> 
> Also I take milk off 3 days in advance and donate it Guest are not going to buy it and it’s still good for donation.


Wait y’all can donate milk!?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 1, 2020)

vyrt said:


> Wait y’all can donate milk!?



We're Pfresh and our vendor orders and picks up.  I don't donate--the vendor gives us credit so why would I?  

I do have to get on them every so often because they underorder all the time.  They only order to fill the shelf once and sell through the shelf four times a week (and get two deliveries).  Also kicked out their merchandiser because he screamed at like four people one day.


----------



## vyrt (Jul 1, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> We're Pfresh and our vendor orders and picks up.  I don't donate--the vendor gives us credit so why would I?
> 
> I do have to get on them every so often because they underorder all the time.  They only order to fill the shelf once and sell through the shelf four times a week (and get two deliveries).  Also kicked out their merchandiser because he screamed at like four people one day.


Yeah that’s the same at our store. Under orders way too often and their excuse is they have to pick up too much. If they can just donate it then he wouldn’t have to pick any up and they could order more.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

We donate cause the milk vendor will just end up tossing it. Vendor says for us to donate it so it goes to a good cause instead of down the drain.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 1, 2020)

We just return the milk to the vendor. They claim it gets used for animal feed.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 1, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Be consistent and see how busy Starbucks is they take a lot of my 2% good and gather gallons. I keep the same order all the time.
> we get milk 3 times a week Monday Wednesday Friday. Order for full cases and 1 stack of six high That’s 24 gallons.
> 
> Also I take milk off 3 days in advance and donate it Guest are not going to buy it and it’s still good for donation.


Wait we can donate milk? To the same people that takes other food donations or what? I thought the milk man takes them back because that's what we do and put it in the crate. I was not aware we could donate milk.  We're constantly throwing them or sending them back.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Wait we can donate milk? To the same people that takes other food donations or what? I thought the milk man takes them back because that's what we do and put it in the crate. I was not aware we could donate milk.  We're constantly throwing them or sending them back.


ASANTS.  So just ask your supervisors if it’s possible to donate the milk cause the vendor  is just going to pour it down the drain. Then ask your donate people if they will take the milk.


----------



## rog the dog (Jul 2, 2020)

Huh. This is interesting to me. Do you guys just text your milk rep your order every delivery or how does that work? For my store its done for me by the milk DC I'm assuming. It's usually decently accurate.

I would love to control the order though lol. Knowing exactly whats coming, would be just like liqour.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> Huh. This is interesting to me. Do you guys just text your milk rep your order every delivery or how does that work? For my store its done for me by the milk DC I'm assuming. It's usually decently accurate.
> 
> I would love to control the order though lol. Knowing exactly whats coming, would be just like liqour.


i call the Deans Dairy hotline in Texas and I'm in the northeast united states. ! 888 215-7619 press 1 for english then 1 for a real person.  then give them my customer number located on the FAX top right 6 digit number. 
then they verify address and then i give them the quantity i want follow by their item number.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 3, 2020)

Ain't nobody got time for that.  I just take what they give me.  It's a crapshoot.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 5, 2020)

You can also email the orders, although this is probably not a good idea if you are using a personal email account.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 5, 2020)

Is anyone else getting massive dairy deliveries on weekends? Since the end of the panic buying, we’ve been getting in at least four pallets of dairy C&S on Fridays. I’d be ok with this but it seems like there is a lot of excessive product and if is challenging to finish it with the one for ones. For example, too much yogurt and cheeses. I’ve had to donate lots of yogurt and eggs because it was nearing its expiration date. I guess Spot doesn’t want to run out of anything but it seems ridiculous. Our other two delivery days seem normal. I was able to complete an audit so hopefully some on hands will be updated.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 5, 2020)

Greenandred said:


> Is anyone else getting massive dairy deliveries on weekends? Since the end of the panic buying, we’ve been getting in at least four pallets of dairy C&S on Fridays. I’d be ok with this but it seems like there is a lot of excessive product and if is challenging to finish it with the one for ones. For example, too much yogurt and cheeses. I’ve had to donate lots of yogurt and eggs because it was nearing its expiration date. I guess Spot doesn’t want to run out of anything but it seems ridiculous. Our other two delivery days seem normal. I was able to complete an audit so hopefully some on hands will be updated.


Ur store may still be slowly transitioning.  We get 6 to 8 pallets every other day, so we try to finish everything for 2 days before the next load.  We also stopped locating things.  Everything is on green racks and so that also means u have to know where things are.  We separate meat, dairy, produce, just so we know where things are.  It's working for us.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 6, 2020)

We’ve already begun the process of deboxing everything as opposed to backstocking full casepacks. We still locate everything.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with fresh grocery pickup?


----------



## NKG (Jul 7, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> Anyone have any experience with fresh grocery pickup?



What do you want to know? Its very mainstream at my store and I have more return to stock than sales


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> What do you want to know? Its very mainstream at my store and I have more return to stock than sales


you mean return to compactor, cause by the time it gets returned to stock its expired


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble changing price for TPC temporary price cut ??
Where it used to say price change is only a red  exclamation point.
I just want to extend my TPC on peaches plums and nectarines.


----------



## NKG (Jul 9, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone else having trouble changing price for TPC temporary price cut ??
> Where it used to say price change is only a red  exclamation point.
> I just want to extend my TPC on peaches plums and nectarines.



I had the same problem with watermelon. It finally worked 2 days later.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 9, 2020)

Our C&S truck was too warm again on Wednesday, so I have a big order to look forward tomorrow unless it is out of temp too.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 27, 2020)

i just found out that if we update our sales floor count to zero even though its stocked up on the sales floor, people can't order this product online and itll show 'limited quantity.' 
it also wont sell any products that are unpushed overstock in the backroom coolers. 
they want us to update and audit counts on the sales floor at least 4 times a week so people can order online.  its an additional annoying task thats extra  hour taken away from our pushing load for pfresh and freezer.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

Recall alert oranges lemons limes 








						FRESHOUSE II, LLC Voluntarily Recalls Select Mesh Bags and Bulk Shipments of Potatoes, Limes, Valencia Oranges and Lemons Because of Possible Health Risk
					

Freshouse II, LLC of Salisbury, NC is recalling the following specific production lots, brands and weights of Valencia Oranges, Lemons, Limes, Organic Limes, and Red B Potatoes because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, an organism which can cause serious and som




					www.fda.gov


----------



## NKG (Aug 11, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Recall alert oranges lemons limes
> https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls-...select-mesh-bags
> 
> But not onions? interesting


----------



## NKG (Aug 11, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Recall alert oranges lemons limes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But not onions? Interesting


----------



## RealFuckingName (Aug 11, 2020)

Did you guys see Born Basic came out with new hand sani? Do you trust it?


----------



## rog the dog (Aug 12, 2020)

Hopefully someone here can help me out.

You know the fresh cut fruit that comes in off of the truck? Any way of requesting more of that? Our counts are right but it seems like they just send random ass stuff, and I know there's some stores that have a relatively larger section of this stuff, wondering if you're running into similar issues.

It's weird because I get the fresh garden highway sandwiches and salads from a vendor directly..... but not the fruit of the same brand?


----------



## NKG (Aug 12, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> Hopefully someone here can help me out.
> 
> You know the fresh cut fruit that comes in off of the truck? Any way of requesting more of that? Our counts are right but it seems like they just send random ass stuff, and I know there's some stores that have a relatively larger section of this stuff, wondering if you're running into similar issues.
> 
> It's weird because I get the fresh garden highway sandwiches and salads from a vendor directly..... but not the fruit of the same brand?



I can't get them to stop sending it. So GL


----------



## rd123 (Aug 14, 2020)

Everyday I’m going in to the store dreaming ... Ok today is the day we end flexing stuffs all over the store !! But here we go again!!! Also stop making inbound team do majority of market push or tell them to do it nicely and not put things anywhere they want !! When the real market push teams (3-4 TMs)have 3 uboats left to push for whole day and i don’t know why it takes them a whole shift !!


----------



## Bufferine (Aug 14, 2020)

Is there something new coming in Market tomorrow? We got a bunch of free standing sign holders and my TL said it rolls out tomorrow. We can print everything tomorrow. I like preplanning. Any hints?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Is there something new coming in Market tomorrow? We got a bunch of free standing sign holders and my TL said it rolls out tomorrow. We can print everything tomorrow. I like preplanning. Any hints?


Go under signing on a zebra, select hq signs. Look for market signs & print them.


----------



## Dog (Aug 14, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Is there something new coming in Market tomorrow? We got a bunch of free standing sign holders and my TL said it rolls out tomorrow. We can print everything tomorrow. I like preplanning. Any hints?


It’s not for fresh grocery pickup right? We got lots of signs for that but they were sent to us


----------



## Bufferine (Aug 14, 2020)

Dog said:


> It’s not for fresh grocery pickup right? We got lots of signs for that but they were sent to us


That might be it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 14, 2020)

Low price point or  something to that affect is coming this week.  Lots of this new signage for this mostly in pfresh but in dry grocery as well.


----------



## Bufferine (Aug 17, 2020)

Team lead put up the signs In the middle dry produce and told me to write what I want. I have no idea. They are large chalkboard signs in these big metal holders. Any ideas?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 17, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Team lead put up the signs In the middle dry produce and told me to write what I want. I have no idea. They are large chalkboard signs in these big metal holders. Any ideas?


Please social distance and stay 6 feet apart. And cover your nose with your mask.

or maybe
Cucumbers, Bananas, Meat oh my.


----------



## checklane01 (Aug 19, 2020)

uh oh 








						RECALL ALERT: Fresh peaches linked to salmonella cases
					

The products were available for purchase at retail locations including Target and Aldi ...




					kstp.com


----------



## vyrt (Aug 20, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah had to double check and pull and hold all those today. Fun times.


----------



## NKG (Aug 20, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're worried about salmonella in peaches but its cool for FDC to put fruit next to chicken with a plastic barrier. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## checklane01 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> We're worried about salmonella in peaches but its cool for FDC to put fruit next to chicken with a plastic barrier. 🤦🏻‍♀️


i mean if you think about it, there’s the plastic, then the cardboard box, then the packaging inside the box. but i get what you’re saying haha


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 22, 2020)

Did anyone else's stores started asking u if u actually check your temp at home and if u say no, they make u sign a paper saying u didn't.  Are they gonna knock the extra 3 minutes off our wage for this lol.  They caught on


----------



## Bufferine (Aug 22, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen pests? So yesterday a softlines girl calming tells me like it’s no big deal to be careful she saw a mouse tucked under the produce door and it ran. So I look where it ran and kick the pallet and I saw it. It’s a large mouse or small rat. I tell PMT He set a trap. Anyway as I am mentioning it to my team 2 of them saw it days before and didn’t report it. I go to my ETL and he doesn’t think it’s a big deal having it there either. It’s going for the dog food which is about 8 feet from my cooler. Any other store?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 22, 2020)

All stores at some point.


----------



## NKG (Aug 22, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Has anyone ever seen pests? So yesterday a softlines girl calming tells me like it’s no big deal to be careful she saw a mouse tucked under the produce door and it ran. So I look where it ran and kick the pallet and I saw it. It’s a large mouse or small rat. I tell PMT He set a trap. Anyway as I am mentioning it to my team 2 of them saw it days before and didn’t report it. I go to my ETL and he doesn’t think it’s a big deal having it there either. It’s going for the dog food which is about 8 feet from my cooler. Any other store?



Your ETL response was poor but should have reported it. I'd talk to HR. You can get an Auto Fail from ecolab if they see a pest regardless of traps and calls made.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Aug 22, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Has anyone ever seen pests? So yesterday a softlines girl calming tells me like it’s no big deal to be careful she saw a mouse tucked under the produce door and it ran. So I look where it ran and kick the pallet and I saw it. It’s a large mouse or small rat. I tell PMT He set a trap. Anyway as I am mentioning it to my team 2 of them saw it days before and didn’t report it. I go to my ETL and he doesn’t think it’s a big deal having it there either. It’s going for the dog food which is about 8 feet from my cooler. Any other store?


Most stores are serviced by Copesan and should have a pest log in TMSC. Write down the details if it hasn't been noted already. You _could_ call it in to their hotline but it's unlikely it would be treated as an emergency if it's not in a food production area.


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 22, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Has anyone ever seen pests? So yesterday a softlines girl calming tells me like it’s no big deal to be careful she saw a mouse tucked under the produce door and it ran. So I look where it ran and kick the pallet and I saw it. It’s a large mouse or small rat. I tell PMT He set a trap. Anyway as I am mentioning it to my team 2 of them saw it days before and didn’t report it. I go to my ETL and he doesn’t think it’s a big deal having it there either. It’s going for the dog food which is about 8 feet from my cooler. Any other store?


Yes roaches and rodents at our market backroom.   There was one the other day by our produce and 2 weeks ago at our freezer doors.


----------



## MavDog (Sep 8, 2020)

How long is an acceptable time to wait for a vendor to get in product after you've asked them to bring it in?


----------



## MrT (Sep 8, 2020)

It shouldnt take any more then a week for the vendor to atleast let you know if there is a problem getting the product.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 8, 2020)

MavDog said:


> How long is an acceptable time to wait for a vendor to get in product after you've asked them to bring it in?


I try to follow up the next week.


----------



## MavDog (Sep 8, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> I try to follow up the next week.


What do you do if they are struggling to get in the correct product in time? For this one vendor, I've already waited 12 days for them to fill their space with the correct product, and (after many struggles and lies-to-my-face with this vendor), I still won't have the correct product for 2 more weeks. The space is in Halloween, and for it to be empty for 50% of the time it is supposed to be up, I'm inclined to take his space away to fill it with something we do have.


----------



## Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

MavDog said:


> What do you do if they are struggling to get in the correct product in time? For this one vendor, I've already waited 12 days for them to fill their space with the correct product, and (after many struggles and lies-to-my-face with this vendor), I still won't have the correct product for 2 more weeks. The space is in Halloween, and for it to be empty for 50% of the time it is supposed to be up, I'm inclined to take his space away to fill it with something we do have.


If you’ve already told them that the space is theirs, give them an ultimatum, say that they can either get the product within a certain amount of time or they can lose their space


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 8, 2020)

MavDog said:


> What do you do if they are struggling to get in the correct product in time? For this one vendor, I've already waited 12 days for them to fill their space with the correct product, and (after many struggles and lies-to-my-face with this vendor), I still won't have the correct product for 2 more weeks. The space is in Halloween, and for it to be empty for 50% of the time it is supposed to be up, I'm inclined to take his space away to fill it with something we do have.


Yeah, more than enough time has been given. Fill it with what you own. If its the chip company they do have shortages. I had them fill it with what they own, then keep it full or I fill it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> Yeah, more than enough time has been given. Fill it with what you own. If its the chip company they do have shortages. I had them fill it with what they own, then keep it full or I fill it.


I would normally suggest the vendor to fill with other product but if it’s Halloween they might not have stuff that fits the theme


----------



## rog the dog (Sep 8, 2020)

Bluemoon said:


> Yeah, more than enough time has been given. Fill it with what you own. If its the chip company they do have shortages. I had them fill it with what they own, then keep it full or I fill it.


One Halloween planogram changed to be vendor owned rather than whatever seasonal chips they were going to put there - I'm assuming that's the plano you're talking about? I would just go around asking frito / pepperidge / entenmann's if they have any seasonal inspired merchandise and fill it with that. Wouldn't be surprised if it's scarce because vendors have been pumping out core items like crazy.


----------



## Poofresh (Sep 10, 2020)

So a new guy came to work for a week then disappeared for 3 weeks.  He came back this week telling us he had covid.  And now everyone's paranoid.  I'm no expert but doesn't this mean he is still a carrier and one sneeze and he can still potentially pass it on to anyone?

Bbtw he's working in pfresh handling produce and dairy.


----------



## NKG (Sep 10, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> So a new guy came to work for a week then disappeared for 3 weeks.  He came back this week telling us he had covid.  And now everyone's paranoid.  I'm no expert but doesn't this mean he is still a carrier and one sneeze and he can still potentially pass it on to anyone?
> 
> Bbtw he's working in pfresh handling produce and dairy.



If he quarantined for 14 days, then he's good to be back at work. You can get covid after having it so there's no way to completely prevent it other than distancing, hand washing, and face masks


----------



## Poofresh (Sep 13, 2020)

So we have to put these warning labels on some cancer causing cupcakes, cookies, muffins and bread out here in California.  Anyone else doing these in their states?  People don't care.  The pumpkin and apple fritters are a big hit this weekend.


----------



## GRC (Sep 14, 2020)

I feel like those labels are so common, and used for so many things that have only a very minor or unknown cancer risk, that people are just going to ignore them. 

I looked up Acrylamide, and Wikipedia says it's naturally occurring in baked bread, potato chips, french fries, coffee, and peanuts, among other things. Do you have to put up labels for all of those products?


----------



## happygoth (Sep 14, 2020)

GRC said:


> I feel like those labels are so common, and used for so many things that have only a very minor or unknown cancer risk, that people are just going to ignore them.
> 
> I looked up Acrylamide, and Wikipedia says it's naturally occurring in baked bread, potato chips, french fries, coffee, and peanuts, among other things. Do you have to put up labels for all of those products?


I just looked up furfuryl alcohol, it's found in coffee and wine...oops! *sips glass of Chardonnay*


----------



## Yetive (Sep 14, 2020)

Cheers! 🥂


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 14, 2020)

MavDog said:


> What do you do if they are struggling to get in the correct product in time? For this one vendor, I've already waited 12 days for them to fill their space with the correct product, and (after many struggles and lies-to-my-face with this vendor), I still won't have the correct product for 2 more weeks. The space is in Halloween, and for it to be empty for 50% of the time it is supposed to be up, I'm inclined to take his space away to fill it with something we do have.



If they don't get it filled by the end of the week it sets, they lose it and I put my own stuff there.  Especially wine.

Edit:  if they can't get the right product they can put whatever they want there.  I don't care as long as it's kept full.


----------



## novsix (Sep 14, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Same here NO more wicker baskets. We still have one for the cucumbers





MavDog said:


> What do you do if they are struggling to get in the correct product in time? For this one vendor, I've already waited 12 days for them to fill their space with the correct product, and (after many struggles and lies-to-my-face with this vendor), I still won't have the correct product for 2 more weeks. The space is in Halloween, and for it to be empty for 50% of the time it is supposed to be up, I'm inclined to take his space away to fill it with something we do have.



we have a calendar for vendor pog resets and leave it with our receiver, so they are always in loop with dates. the week before their reset we lay out planograms and label sheets, then agree on the day they will come in and merch.  if they miss their day they lose it and put up our product.  even if they don't have the right merch or have allocation issues we don't accept substitute product, we just merch our own unless called out on the WIU or by our F&B director. we don't ever backtrack when they lose their spot and they know this. with problem vendors we end up flat out refusing shipments and we've even banned vendors from our store until things got fixed.


----------



## rd123 (Sep 17, 2020)

Who is still flexing their market aisles in their store? Our flex is getting worse day by day as new products keep on flooding . But people have absolutely no sense on flexing . It’s horrible to zone those aisles . I hope the transitions happen faster !


----------



## NKG (Sep 17, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Who is still flexing their market aisles in their store? Our flex is getting worse day by day as new products keep on flooding . But people have absolutely no sense on flexing . It’s horrible to zone those aisles . I hope the transitions happen faster !



I had to teach my tms how to flex appropriately. Always so it makes sense to the guest and with price labels. We started to look amazing.


----------



## rd123 (Sep 18, 2020)

Then main problem is our Etl makes the inbound team do half of the market uboats immediately after unloading . They have to do it fast and many of them hates back stocking . 
I don’t know if it’s them or our team itself, I am seeing rice with oatmeal, boxes of cereal hiding in odd places , salsa with pasta sauce . Different products under one label and many more . It’s happening recently so I wonder if it’sthe act of some newly hired . I don’t know ! It’s just mess.


----------



## Poofresh (Sep 28, 2020)

So these OPUs had been sitting in my freezer Waco, and it's not really for me to deal with, nor OPU processors because it is guest services end when it's time to pick up. Apparently guest service scans them back if the customer cancels their order, and guest service just leaves it in the Waco. I noticed the same food had been sitting there since August. I checked the sticker date on the plastic bag and viola, 5 to 6 bags worth of food had been in these wacos since Aug-Sept 10.   Not anyone care to check, not even OPU people who put in stuff in these wacos every day. I had to let GSTL know and let guest service know to pull them once order is cancelled.  Not  a big deal really until I get called out for missing items and blamed for not auditing properly.


----------



## NKG (Sep 28, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> So these OPUs had been sitting in my freezer Waco, and it's not really for me to deal with, nor OPU processors because it is guest services end when it's time to pick up. Apparently guest service scans them back if the customer cancels their order, and guest service just leaves it in the Waco. I noticed the same food had been sitting there since August. I checked the sticker date on the plastic bag and viola, 5 to 6 bags worth of food had been in these wacos since Aug-Sept 10.   Not anyone care to check, not even OPU people who put in stuff in these wacos every day. I had to let GSTL know and let guest service know to pull them once order is cancelled.  Not  a big deal really until I get called out for missing items and blamed for not auditing properly.



Yeah....my store does that. Here's a great example. I found this around labor day...yes I checked the date TWICE. Sad our meat is equivalent to McDonald's 🤢


----------



## JiJi (Sep 28, 2020)

Yikes. My TL would be all over that in a heartbeat if she saw that happening.


----------



## MrT (Sep 29, 2020)

We have one or two bins in each freezer/cooler for them to put in the RTS and my tean grabs them every morning at the start of their shift


----------



## rd123 (Sep 30, 2020)

Did anyone set their pasta aisle transition? My backroom is full of new stuffs and looks horrible . People have put pasta sauces ( that too now being caseless)till the top most shelf.. I’m thinking of the day when they set the aisle and it’s my turn to pull those things .😓


----------



## CIHYFS (Sep 30, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Did anyone set their pasta aisle transition? My backroom is full of new stuffs and looks horrible . People have put pasta sauces ( that too now being caseless)till the top most shelf.. I’m thinking of the day when they set the aisle and it’s my turn to pull those things .😓



This is our worst backroom aisle because of all the new stuff AND they have been sending us 20 cases per day of discontinued Market Pantry Pasta for the last several weeks.  We've made endcaps of discontinued stuff and have flexed out new Good & Gather items to try to give that aisle some relief.  This would have been a prefect situation where a transition pallet would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 30, 2020)

We flexed all the G&G stuff on a front end cap and I've been salvaging all the disc stuff to keep the sales floor from getting too jacked up.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 2, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Did anyone set their pasta aisle transition? My backroom is full of new stuffs and looks horrible . People have put pasta sauces ( that too now being caseless)till the top most shelf.. I’m thinking of the day when they set the aisle and it’s my turn to pull those things .😓


I would think that it might be ok to backstock casepacks for an upcoming transition. I would discuss this with my lead first and if he is on-board with it then ask an ETL or SD.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah we have our canned beans/veggie items back stocked on a case but without plastic wrap. Etl is ok with it.  But still that’s more organized and helpful . They should have done the same with pasta sauce too !!


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Most Districts at this point don't even want transition in cases, or at the very least as little as possible. I completely approve of the caseless backroom plan, but for transition you should be allowed casepacks - makes it very easy to spot in the backroom too.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 9, 2020)

Curious how other stores are doing with their market 1 for 1 pulls. Are y'all able to complete them all? My store hasn't been able to complete ours.


----------



## Evildead2 (Oct 9, 2020)

Well my TL is an idiot. We have one person scheduled to pull AND push all the dry ones by themselves and one person pulls AND pushes all the cooler ones by themselves. We had a huge visit and the dry ones rolled a day. 2200 eaches...one person responsible....😐


----------



## Tynumber5 (Oct 9, 2020)

I've been responsible for the bake, coffee, breakfast, cereal and candy aisles. 1 for 1s are normally close to 200 tasks for the 6 aisles and I've not been fully competing them due to management wanting us to get to truck faster. We just had inventory and the 1 for 1s jumped to almost 500 tasks. Surprisingly, I haven't been able to complete those either.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 9, 2020)

Glad to see people in the same boat . I also do the 1for 1s for dry grocery . We have me doing dry grocery pull and push and another TM doing all pfresh ones . We never finished our pulls since transition to myday app .  Now a days all the dry grocery together comes around  900-950 tasks for me and the best day I was left with 250 tasks at the end of the day( if I work uninterrupted).
The best and efficient way seemed to be pulling by aisles instead of doing the whole batch .


----------



## checklane01 (Oct 9, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Did anyone set their pasta aisle transition? My backroom is full of new stuffs and looks horrible . People have put pasta sauces ( that too now being caseless)till the top most shelf.. I’m thinking of the day when they set the aisle and it’s my turn to pull those things .😓


We set it on the 6th. It was so nice to demerch and fix all of the flexing that happened cause of COVID. Being a Super, our backroom is still pretty full even with both POG OFOs pulled. But good news is, all decode is out of the backroom.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 10, 2020)

Evildead2 said:


> Well my TL is an idiot. We have one person scheduled to pull AND push all the dry ones by themselves and one person pulls AND pushes all the cooler ones by themselves. We had a huge visit and the dry ones rolled a day. 2200 eaches...one person responsible....😐


I hear ya. Visits are counter productive.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 10, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Glad to see people in the same boat . I also do the 1for 1s for dry grocery . We have me doing dry grocery pull and push and another TM doing all pfresh ones . We never finished our pulls since transition to myday app .  Now a days all the dry grocery together comes around  900-950 tasks for me and the best day I was left with 250 tasks at the end of the day( if I work uninterrupted).
> The best and efficient way seemed to be pulling by aisles instead of doing the whole batch .


Same here. We pull outs first and then by aisle. And we were also completing our batches prior to the MyDay app. Now on a good day we get through at best half of our pulls. No changes in staff or hours. I don't get it.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 10, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Then main problem is our Etl makes the inbound team do half of the market uboats immediately after unloading . They have to do it fast and many of them hates back stocking .
> I don’t know if it’s them or our team itself, I am seeing rice with oatmeal, boxes of cereal hiding in odd places , salsa with pasta sauce . Different products under one label and many more . It’s happening recently so I wonder if it’sthe act of some newly hired . I don’t know ! It’s just mess.


Our inbound team pushes market when we have a double or if dry is heavy because push wasn't completed the days prior. We're glad to have the help, but they never push to 2nd locations and unload only half of the uboat when no ones looking because they're pressured to work fast and get it done. Our inbound doesn't backstock. They drop the uboats off in the back at the valleys and call it a day.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 10, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> We set it on the 6th. It was so nice to demerch and fix all of the flexing that happened cause of COVID. Being a Super, our backroom is still pretty full even with both POG OFOs pulled. But good news is, all decode is out of the backroom.


We had all the g&g transitions done except pasta and sauce .looks better now getting out all those cans of tomato sauce !!


----------



## rd123 (Oct 10, 2020)

we are planning to have our evening team( if any) to zone and correct the floor counts or any errors they notice. For us , it would bring some of those pull numbers go down.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 10, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Glad to see people in the same boat . I also do the 1for 1s for dry grocery . We have me doing dry grocery pull and push and another TM doing all pfresh ones . We never finished our pulls since transition to myday app .  Now a days all the dry grocery together comes around  900-950 tasks for me and the best day I was left with 250 tasks at the end of the day( if I work uninterrupted).
> The best and efficient way seemed to be pulling by aisles instead of doing the whole batch .



We are pulling by biggest aisle to smallest.  Idk how we went from 400 to 700 a day.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah I felt the same. At first the tasks seemed manageable. But since a week or so , it’s going huge like crazy. Feeling lot of dissatisfaction!! Also, the false ties !!! Sometimes I have to reset a side cap which was tied and never set.Then tms call out leading to pushing truck too. Hope this hiring event brings some good helping hands !!


----------



## MarketMonster (Oct 14, 2020)

I know ASANTS, but how are your hours for this week? None of us in dry are scheduled more than 4.5hours a shift at a pfresh. I can't get my workload done and I'm supposed to set pasta.


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 14, 2020)

My hours were cut too and couldn’t finish my C&S today.


----------



## balthrop (Oct 14, 2020)

I gotta ask who TF needs a pallet of corn, canned corn??  Green beans I can understand tis the season and all but corn!???!


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 16, 2020)

MarketMonster said:


> I know ASANTS, but how are your hours for this week? None of us in dry are scheduled more than 4.5hours a shift at a pfresh. I can't get my workload done and I'm supposed to set pasta.


Our hours for whatever reason were cut back. I was given one day to complete the cereal revisions & sauce/pasta transitions. 😣 I completed them over the course of three days, while also training a new hire, working 1 for 1s and pushing dry. The sauce/pasta set is a big deal with the addition of Good & Gather. If I were you I'd put my focus on getting that done. It took me a couple of hours to set the sauces, but only 15 minutes or so to complete the pasta. It took me awhile to do the sauce set because we had flexed a good bit of the sauces, but pasta was left bare.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 16, 2020)

balthrop said:


> I gotta ask who TF needs a pallet of corn, canned corn??  Green beans I can understand tis the season and all but corn!???!



It's my day off, so...

FUCK.


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 19, 2020)

Anybody get a visit from their food and beverage coordinator yet? I think they're supposed to be introducing themselves this week and the next to stores.

Curious what they're going to be "teaching" us and if they'll actually have answers to questions that nobody does. (Vendor issues, order issues, etc.)


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 19, 2020)

Nope.  Haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## balthrop (Oct 19, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> Anybody get a visit from their food and beverage coordinator yet? I think they're supposed to be introducing themselves this week and the next to stores.
> 
> Curious what they're going to be "teaching" us and if they'll actually have answers to questions that nobody does. (Vendor issues, order issues, etc.)


or why TF we have a pallet of corn?!?!? yeah I am still salty on that


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2020)

We have the eggnog set.

no Affy Tapple this year ?? Breaks my ❤️ Heart.
https://www.affytapple.com/?utm_sou...Q2Pj7XA-WSy4BzA7X5rpC-obZb3ZbVTBoC5x4QAvD_BwE


----------



## vyrt (Oct 24, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> Anybody get a visit from their food and beverage coordinator yet? I think they're supposed to be introducing themselves this week and the next to stores.
> 
> Curious what they're going to be "teaching" us and if they'll actually have answers to questions that nobody does. (Vendor issues, order issues, etc.)


Ours rolled in this week. I didn’t hear anything in person but I did see some notes. And some things were just silly. 

Like home locations should be priority. Whereas they had vendor product on an island and the islands filled with the lunchables and whatnot and the home location on the aisle was light. Like ok so you’re telling me to leave an island you can see from the curb empty and fill up something down an aisle. And the bigger problem of it all is the DC/FDC doesn’t give us enough product to keep it all full. And our food director never got on them to send us more. 

Spent half a year trying to get them to send us enough meat to keep up with normal sales last year. Now in covid times and whatnot psh. 

Just another idea to give someone a job and they needed to make it company wide.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 24, 2020)

vyrt said:


> Ours rolled in this week. I didn’t hear anything in person but I did see some notes. And some things were just silly.
> 
> Like home locations should be priority. Whereas they had vendor product on an island and the islands filled with the lunchables and whatnot and the home location on the aisle was light. Like ok so you’re telling me to leave an island you can see from the curb empty and fill up something down an aisle. And the bigger problem of it all is the DC/FDC doesn’t give us enough product to keep it all full. And our food director never got on them to send us more.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  It was just in the last 30 days that I've had enough product to make my bunkers presentable, and my freezer ends are still all vendor product.


----------



## Poofresh (Oct 25, 2020)

The turkeys are here. I started putting them out today starting with the largest ones.  People keep asking for large ones anyway. I'm hoping to sell em all this week. I have another pallet and I am hammered with deliveries.  5  pallets for freezer yesterday.  Fffffffk


----------



## rd123 (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh the thanksgiving stuffs are pouring in like anything . Stuffing mix,gravy, canned beans everywhere !! Hope they set them fast.


----------



## balthrop (Oct 29, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Oh the thanksgiving stuffs are pouring in like anything . Stuffing mix,gravy, canned beans everywhere !! Hope they set them fast.


oh my beloved Market team is a pro at tying POGs then walking away from it.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 30, 2020)

balthrop said:


> oh my beloved Market team is a pro at tying POGs then walking away from it.


IT happens at my store too though but not by market team . Especially the CW aisle . Every now and then they tie a whole different set of things there but don’t care to set them . When asked , just pull and backstock it . What a waste of time!! That’s another reason im
Hoping for the thanksgiving set to happen fast.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 30, 2020)

balthrop said:


> oh my beloved Market team is a pro at tying POGs then walking away from it.



I had no idea my beauty team had a side gig as your market team.


----------



## CIHYFS (Nov 3, 2020)

Does anyone know why the checklane one for ones for candy, gum, & snacks only appears when you select "meat/dairy/frozen" as your area?  Or is that just me?


----------



## rd123 (Nov 3, 2020)

I never tried that . But I could see the check lanes under general merchandise now .


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Nov 9, 2020)

I only was trained how to pull 1 for 1s a few months ago... eight months after I was hired.  It also only happened because another team member needed to go home early so that tm trained me. I'm glad he did, because I ended up having to pull them completely alone the next day because the TL called out and no other tm came in yet.  I no longer question when people who have worked at my store for 2 to 3 years ask me how to do certain things.  It seems people get trained for whatever, whenever.  Also, I got trained how to do audits last month by a SEASONAL.  This place is a joke.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 9, 2020)

Self learning is the key in surviving at Target . People assume (atleast at my store) that you know everything about your department . I learned signing, setting end caps, grocery opu , 141s with new app everything by myself . One thing that helped me was that I knew my area well and then how to use the apps and explore them whenever you can. Always ask questions and say that you don’t know things , when you don’t know it . Also my TL will pretty much share his knowledge with me , if asked . This website is also a great resource for understanding new things at work . Hope you will find way to improve yourself . I know how you feel.😐


----------



## GRC (Nov 9, 2020)

IHaveNoIdea said:


> I only was trained how to pull 1 for 1s a few months ago... eight months after I was hired.  It also only happened because another team member needed to go home early so that tm trained me. I'm glad he did, because I ended up having to pull them completely alone the next day because the TL called out and no other tm came in yet.  I no longer question when people who have worked at my store for 2 to 3 years ask me how to do certain things.  It seems people get trained for whatever, whenever.  Also, I got trained how to do audits last month by a SEASONAL.  This place is a joke.


Your store must do things a lot differently than mine. Often times 1 for 1s are the very first thing our new TMs are shown. It's almost a guarantee that if you work in dry grocery, you'll be doing at least part of a 1 for 1 in every shift.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 13, 2020)

Again our backroom snack aisles are overflowing. Is it because of holiday season?? I hope so . Our snack bar aisles are so overfilled on the floor too . We now have a rotation of aisles scheduled each day . So after a while , I had to zone the snack aisle. I tried to fix the errors and take out the over push. But it would take my half shift to fix everything . Oh my god and the damaged apple sauce and fruit cups !! It started to give out smell! I don’t know what was happening there. I stopped taking out overpush and just cleaned those shelves . Whatever!!!


----------



## balthrop (Nov 13, 2020)

I have won the day. Dec 2019 expiration date from the freezer.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 14, 2020)

on the same vein as thee last post.  is it bad that I filled a trash can of expired product from the sales floor two days in a row?


----------



## happygoth (Nov 14, 2020)

Today i found a box of granola bars way in the back of a bottom shelf, May 2019!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 15, 2020)

Winner, winner, Salmonella dinner.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Today i found a box of granola bars way in the back of a bottom shelf, May 2019!


amateur.  I raise you grey pepperoni from the salesfloor with a side of green turkey.

and why yes they did cut hours on the next schedule.  and double yes it is the week of Black Friday.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 15, 2020)

balthrop said:


> amateur.  I raise you grey pepperoni from the salesfloor with a side of green turkey.
> 
> and why yes they did cut hours on the next schedule.  and double yes it is the week of Black Friday.



All hours to overnight. Everyone else gets cut. I'm sure this will work out just fine.*

*Not really. I'm anticipating a disaster of epic proportions.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 15, 2020)

balthrop said:


> I have won the day. Dec 2019 expiration date from the freezer.



The day maybe but my career high is 11 years.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 15, 2020)

balthrop said:


> on the same vein as thee last post.  is it bad that I filled a trash can of expired product from the sales floor two days in a row?



No, that's good.

Bad would have been leaving it out.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 15, 2020)

Fluttervale said:


> The day maybe but my career high is 11 years.


that that's story time right there.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 15, 2020)

would be a blast if we could do this


----------



## NKG (Nov 15, 2020)

balthrop said:


> would be a blast if we could do this




They make newbie soldiers do that for free....that's how they get away with it


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 16, 2020)

balthrop said:


> that that's story time right there.



It’s not a great story.

I was sent to a Kroger that had been a grocery store since the 50s in the same building.  Apparently no one had ever heard of stock rotation at that location because I pulled out the entire store my first month.  It was spices in pushers that had quite literally never gone empty in the last decade.

Got a 4 year old mayonnaise too, that was nifty as it had separated.  The store manager threw it out after I made a shelf of shame.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 16, 2020)

so apparently Good and gather turkey breasts are priced different online(.75c/lb) vs in store($1.50/lb).  a customer tried to argue with me, but she had the proof.  i had to reweight the turkey breasts.  i dont like how target is doing this shady thing.  i dont know why they just price it all across platforms.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> so apparently Good and gather turkey breasts are priced different online(.75c/lb) vs in store($1.50/lb).  a customer tried to argue with me, but she had the proof.  i had to reweight the turkey breasts.  i dont like how target is doing this shady thing.  i dont know why they just price it all across platforms.


We have been selling them at .77 cents  per pound they come in priced at 1.19/lbs.  I must have weighed 20 boxes in the past 3 days. Our sign  7X11 says till Jan 2 for that price.  It’s crazy how they are selling.  I just ordered  another 12 boxes to come in on Thursday


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 17, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> We have been selling them at .77 cents  per pound they come in priced at 1.19/lbs.  I must have weighed 20 boxes in the past 3 days. Our sign  7X11 says till Jan 2 for that price.  It’s crazy how they are selling.  I just ordered  another 12 boxes to come in on Thursday


I should probably just do that.  My area loves butterball tho, nobody buys target brands so we order BB more.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> I should probably just do that.  My area loves butterball tho, nobody buys target brands so we order BB more.


We sell bb turkeys the most. plus the gg turkey breast For the elderly


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 17, 2020)

balthrop said:


> on the same vein as thee last post.  is it bad that I filled a trash can of expired product from the sales floor two days in a row?


I think my store would set a record for finding expired product if someone actually checked the grab and go at the front.  There's even expired *bottled water* up there.


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 18, 2020)

We are having a visit for Market. It is the new position. I know him from when he was being trained a few years ago. He was only here about 3 months but he remembered my name on his greeting day. I figure that he will ask me questions. 
Please give me any question that he could ask. I really want to make a good impression.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> We are having a visit for Market. It is the new position. I know him from when he was being trained a few years ago. He was only here about 3 months but he remembered my name on his greeting day. I figure that he will ask me questions.
> Please give me any question that he could ask. I really want to make a good impression.


Expiration dates for opu. Telling flex teams about the process. Thanks @seasonaldude


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 18, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Expiration dates for opu. Telling flex teams about the process. Thanks @seasonaldude



You're welcome. And, since expiration dates for OPU are different than when market needs to pull items off the shelves, you could go one step further and teach the flex team to enter check dates for items they INF for date reasons that are not yet expired. Assuming you could get your flex team to do that, I think higher ups would be very impressed.


----------



## novsix (Nov 19, 2020)

thank god meal bags salesplanner is being discontinued...such a mess.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 19, 2020)

novsix said:


> thank god meal bags salesplanner is being discontinued...such a mess.


Yea wait when's the last day for this bullshit.  It sells for some reason but it is such a waste of time for our PAs collecting.


----------



## thebroche (Nov 20, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> Yea wait when's the last day for this bullshit.  It sells for some reason but it is such a waste of time for our PAs collecting.


My store has them carrying forward on the 11/29 Entertaining salesplanner with the hormel trays. They are not fun to put together, though they sold well the first week and haven't since.


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 20, 2020)

novsix said:


> thank god meal bags salesplanner is being discontinued...such a mess.


You just made my whole day!!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2020)

thebroche said:


> though they sold well the first week and haven't since.


My store can't keep them stocked, they sell so fast


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 21, 2020)

So is anyone else having ham shortage


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Nov 25, 2020)

Sure is fun when a guest asks for Heinz Turkey gravy , none of it was on the shelf or on a boat or cart, but the zebra says there is 42 on floor.  Three of us trying to find it and the guest ended up without.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 26, 2020)

IHaveNoIdea said:


> Sure is fun when a guest asks for Heinz Turkey gravy , none of it was on the shelf or on a boat or cart, but the zebra says there is 42 on floor.  Three of us trying to find it and the guest ended up without.


You can have some of mine.


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 28, 2020)

Are there any bad stuff that could happen or negative stuff about doing sweeps for Market? I’ve got about 3 pallets of bulk snacks that I don’t really need and 3 pallets of bulk cereals.

Also any advice on doing TPC? I’ve been trying to be aggressive for stuffs I need gone but I don’t want to get more of them in return.

Lastly, the advantages and disadvantages of pulling or purging backroom by Audit function vs using the Take function.

Thank you for any and for all help!!


----------



## MrT (Nov 28, 2020)

WinterRose said:


> Are there any bad stuff that could happen or negative stuff about doing sweeps for Market? I’ve got about 3 pallets of bulk snacks that I don’t really need and 3 pallets of bulk cereals.
> 
> Also any advice on doing TPC? I’ve been trying to be aggressive for stuffs I need gone but I don’t want to get more of them in return.
> 
> ...


Idk about now but they wouldnt let us sweep food back earlier in the year.  Just know you cant sweep any market products that expire withen 90 days i think, maybe its 30 idr.  IMHO I've always felt it much better to just go through the backroom and look for expired/expiring products and donate them.  You can still try and sweep back at the same time .  When i took over dry market my backroom was overflowing and i got out 2 full pallets of expired product and only was able to sweep back about a half pallet Then just flex end caps if you need to get more stuff out.
If you or a trusted tm are going to do the purge i would recommend that if your backroom is too far gone.  If you do it this way you have to make sure you are manually fixing the sf quantities and capacities.  If you are doing it over a longer period of time make sure you are completing the pulls in the sections you have completed to keep up with what you have fixed.


----------



## Greenandred (Nov 28, 2020)

Lately, I’ve been doing more couponing than TPCing. Its a bit of a walk to get from P-Fresh to our fixture room and it’s always locked. Certain items like seafood and the small tubes of ground turkey don’t sell and I’m always couponing them. What I’ve learned is that C&S will send what it will send. Chicken always comes in short dated from the time it comes in and often has to be couponed as well.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 28, 2020)

WinterRose said:


> Are there any bad stuff that could happen or negative stuff about doing sweeps for Market? I’ve got about 3 pallets of bulk snacks that I don’t really need and 3 pallets of bulk cereals.
> 
> Also any advice on doing TPC? I’ve been trying to be aggressive for stuffs I need gone but I don’t want to get more of them in return.
> 
> ...


They won't send it back to you.  Sweep it.

I donate seasonal stuff that will go out before the next season (stovetop stuffing, mainly).


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you. I took over Dry so I do TPC and not coupons. Plus I am confident over my TMs being on top over their expired products. The bulk that I have are stuff that I recently got from DC. Regular chips and cereals that are not on sales planners. Just a week or two ago but I will check those if they have expired.

I need advice on how to be careful enough to TPC that I won’t get more of the stuff that I am trying to get rid of. Thank you.


----------



## Poofresh (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey guys anybody in pfresh can tell me the code for the brown wicker  basket we use to put fruits or Bakery to.  We could use 4 more for more products but our manager doesn't know the code or barcode to put in an order for it.


----------



## Poofresh (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so fed up this week. 4 to 5 team members have been calling out in our department everyday and some of left have been pulling OT just to fill in hours, then at the same time as a freezer person I don't get a chance to break down my pallets.  When I don't break it down, fulfillment team just comes and wrecks the pallet just to look for OPU products.  I went in one day to see boxes littered all over the floor, and half broken pallet. 
Apparently they have all the privilege to do this.
Today, all of this bottled up anger, I decided to push all unbroken pallets way back to the back, and blocked it with green racks.  The pallets are locked tight together and the only way to access it is by using electric jack. Which requires a key and most Fullfillment team don't have a key.  

___
I'm so angry 4 people are taking advantage of this covid bullshit. I heard they went to get tested and they won't come in until the results came back which is taking days when results should come back in 24 hrs.  Our Leader decided he doesn't wanna show up today too, and PA is apparently afraid to come back so he too is also taking advantage of the 30 day covid Break.  So much bullshit in my store.  /end rant


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 24, 2020)

That broken pallet crap is ridiculous.

But for the people calling out, remember that tests actually do take several days to get a result to the recipient.









						Coronavirus (COVID-19) test results: How long do they take?
					

Coronavirus (COVID-19) test results may take a few days to a week, depending on different factors. Learn more about how long COVID-19 test results take and what to expect.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## rd123 (Dec 24, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> I'm so fed up this week. 4 to 5 team members have been calling out in our department everyday and some of left have been pulling OT just to fill in hours, then at the same time as a freezer person I don't get a chance to break down my pallets.  When I don't break it down, fulfillment team just comes and wrecks the pallet just to look for OPU products.  I went in one day to see boxes littered all over the floor, and half broken pallet.
> Apparently they have all the privilege to do this.
> Today, all of this bottled up anger, I decided to push all unbroken pallets way back to the back, and blocked it with green racks.  The pallets are locked tight together and the only way to access it is by using electric jack. Which requires a key and most Fullfillment team don't have a key.
> 
> ...


Wow , still looking neat .. I have seen the broken pallets in our cooler caused by opus. There is never enough people to work pfresh . For us it’s always one main TM who works his hell out and some TMs who work part time . Sometimes my TL joins too. Still it’s not done most days . But opus need the items too to save their numbers !! Two sides of a coin!


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 24, 2020)

rd123 said:


> Wow , still looking neat .. I have seen the broken pallets in our cooler caused by opus. There is never enough people to work pfresh . For us it’s always one main TM who works his hell out and some TMs who work part time . Sometimes my TL joins too. Still it’s not done most days . But opus need the items too to save their numbers !! Two sides of a coin!



We try to get the pallets sorted onto vehicles or extra pallets as soon as they arrive.  It cuts down on the cooler mess from OPU and cuts down on INFs.


----------



## MrT (Dec 24, 2020)

I can see your frustration, as a former freezer tm.  But as a sfs tl they need to get the orders done and in the freezers within 30 minutes.  On top of that with the amount of opu orders coming in i see where the problems come from.  However locking the pallets behind empty green racks is not a response that is acceptable. 
Also my mom works for a lab that runs the test and i took my test at there and i still had to wait a couple days for my results.  There is nowhere that is getting results in 24 hours.
I meant to say too that they shouldnt be making a mess of your area though and that should be mentioned to their tl or yours if you haven't already.  Ive had struggles myself with my team making a mess of the style teams back room as well as just a general mess of trash and cardboard.  It has taken a while but once i made it very clear that it was unnacceptable it has gotten better


----------



## Poofresh (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks. I needed to sleep this off. It was my way of venting during the busiest week and I just had it with everyone at work. It's very disrespectful to just toss boxes to the floor, when their are empty racks and u boats to use. I've also requested management back in September for more green racks but nothing. Freezer is the most neglected department in my store... Did I tell you I was pulled out of my department and cover pfresh for two days because of these callouts which accumulated 5 pallets in my freezer? I'm gonna apologize tomorrow. But I'm also gonna open up about these issues.


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Just a few questions...

How do you defect out wine, beer and liquor? Do you donate or toss? How to properly process each type?

Also, that Mystic Beer that is on clearance... Can we toss or donate them? I really want the space they are currently occupying. They don't sell well even when they're on clearance.

Thank you!!


----------



## NKG (Jan 11, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Just a few questions...
> 
> How do you defect out wine, beer and liquor? Do you donate or toss? How to properly process each type?
> 
> ...


Beer has to be defected out, poured down the drain and recycled


----------



## WinterRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jan 12, 2021)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Beer has to be defected out, poured down the drain and recycled


Are you sure it can't put in the breakroom for the good of the team?


----------



## NKG (Jan 12, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Are you sure it can't put in the breakroom for the good of the team?


That's a negative ghostrider


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 12, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Are you sure it can't put in the breakroom for the good of the team?


You can only do that with the whiskey and vodka.


----------



## NKG (Jan 12, 2021)

Dedicated to you market peps-


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 8, 2021)

Pom Wonderful.   This has been happening to us far more often... Our pallets aren't being shrink wrapped properly and falls over during the delivery.  Really annoying and time consuming.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 8, 2021)

so C&S you ever loving scamps could ya not send us meat that expires in 2 days like boxes of it to the tune of one green rack thing all donated 'cos we ain't selling that much in a day.  

oh and could you try to have who ever loads our trailers open their eyes just a smidge.  the dead animals are not appreciated


----------



## GRC (Feb 11, 2021)

The cold here is really doing a number on our beverages, it felt like I spent half the day cleaning up after leaking cases and cans. The stuff must be pretty well insulated though, I was still putting out frozen bottles of fruit juice 12 hours after the truck was unloaded!


----------



## balthrop (Feb 11, 2021)

I am at my breaking point.  unload of food solo is not an ideal situation.  the management at T____ is in a desperate need of… reeducation.  the mold has begun to change like it is evolving before my very own eyes.  the outdated spoiled and just plain ewww food that is allowed to stay on the floor is beyond comprehension.  no one not one single member of the management at T-____ cares as none of it is on the metrics that our current District of Group care about.  

I should not have to toss/donate multiple vehicles a day for any stretch of time.

find me corporate so we can have a chat about your deficiencies and the game plan so we can get you where we at the stores need you to be.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mold?  Call your Dept. of Health.  If any part of it looks black, call OSHA as well.  Call repeatedly.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 12, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Mold?  Call your Dept. of Health.  If any part of it looks black, call OSHA as well.  Call repeatedly.


sorry mate but I need to eat and keep a roof over my head.  taking a risk as we all know even posting this much here.  and yes it is mold on the floor on the ceiling in the Wacos on the walls. on in around the fixtures on the salesfloor and it is black green and various shades of each.

I repeat they do not care.  and if by the Grace of Elune corporate does do something we the peons of T-____ will be the ones paying the price in the end.  for we do not go after the managers in charge we go after the serf in the fields.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 12, 2021)

I feel you. Scary stuff going on,  everyone's being pushed to the breaking point and food safety is not anyone's priority.  No wonder so many stores got yellow or red FSA last quarter..


----------



## Greenandred (Feb 12, 2021)

I constantly find that I have to clean or replace my cooler wacos due to mold build up.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 14, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> I constantly find that I have to clean or replace my cooler wacos due to mold build up.


Me too, even if nothing spills in them.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 14, 2021)

Mold is airborne, will blow onto a surface from somewhere else, land and begin to multiply/grow on the new surface even if nothing else was there before.  If you don’t remove it from everywhere - it spreads.


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 14, 2021)

Mold??...... Clean it. If it’s your area then it’s your fault and problem. I repeat....Clean it.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 14, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Mold??...... Clean it. If it’s your area then it’s your fault and problem. I repeat....Clean it.


so here's the thing it's not my area and I really really doubt me bringing in the equipment / machinery necessary to spew out bleach fog is going to go over well.  or I could go the UV-C + Ozone route and run right into the Health Department/OSHA/L&I calling for my head.

or we could skip the silly shit that includes your BS post and get enough hours, equipment, material to do the most basic tasks of or job correctly. But that will never happen. I know most people that have spent any length of time down in the trenches doing the work knows this.  But hey lets keep kicking the messenger in the gonads until they stop saying anything so we call all skip off to Starbucks then go back to the TSMC or whatever buzzword they are using now and slam some more of that corporate Kool-Aid.

this mold "thing" has grown quite literally beyond just wiping it down, which we do not have the right cleaning chemicals to do anyway. and no you slobbering corporate drones you really can not use bleach based products in the dairy cooler 'cos yah know death or other serious life threatening injuries can occur plus those pesky health codes.

so yeah…


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 15, 2021)

balthrop said:


> so here's the thing it's not my area and I really really doubt me bringing in the equipment / machinery necessary to spew out bleach fog is going to go over well.  or I could go the UV-C + Ozone route and run right into the Health Department/OSHA/L&I calling for my head.
> 
> or we could skip the silly shit that includes your BS post and get enough hours, equipment, material to do the most basic tasks of or job correctly. But that will never happen. I know most people that have spent any length of time down in the trenches doing the work knows this.  But hey lets keep kicking the messenger in the gonads until they stop saying anything so we call all skip off to Starbucks then go back to the TSMC or whatever buzzword they are using now and slam some more of that corporate Kool-Aid.
> 
> ...


Read the cooler cleaning label! Bleach. Report it to you PMT first.


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 14, 2021)

im curious who does your audits ? Our PA does the audits and for some reason they dont count or even bother checking the Pfresh or freezer coolers (we dont locate products anymore), so when they "zero" the sales floor location, even though we have unpushed product in the coolers, i noticed that FDC sends us MORE of the same product the following day or 2.   I think this is a flaw in the system/routine.  I noticed this when they would audit and zero out some products in my bakery tables and since Bakery is sometimes neglected, they would zero out cupcakes even tho i have so much in the back.  So every delivery, I would get more and more of those single cupcakes.   I reported this to the manager, and now they let me handle bakery, but our PA still does FREEZER because it is in the same category as "Consumables"  I get sent out freezer products of from time to time.  I literally have to catch up with my push before  our PA audits at the end of the day.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 14, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Read the cooler cleaning label! Bleach. Report it to you PMT first.


okay so still amazingly salty so nothing personal but what TF do you think was the first thing I did???  and you can go into an enclosed space that with bleach and see how long you last before your lungs melt. done that once and yeah not again.  our poor OM person had to go to her Doc after her shift so bite me on the bleach thing.


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 21, 2021)

balthrop said:


> okay so still amazingly salty so nothing personal but what TF do you think was the first thing I did???  and you can go into an enclosed space that with bleach and see how long you last before your lungs melt. done that once and yeah not again.  our poor OM person had to go to her Doc after her shift so bite me on the bleach thing.


Yo bro, you need a breathalyzer for your keyboard Because you sound like a dumb ass.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Yo bro, you need a breathalyzer for your keyboard Because you sound like a dumb ass.


Honestly, your bleach suggestion sounds like you are drinking or smoking something.

Go into your bathroom, shut the door, block all vents and cracks around the door so the room is self contained, and then start cleaning the tub with bleach. The fumes will have nowhere to go, and that's not something you want to breathe in a trapped room. Leave them bathroom, making sure all airflow is stopped, and come back later. Note how strong the fumes still are, because there is no escape path. Bleach in a small enclosed area is dangerous if you don't have a respirator.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 22, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Yo bro, you need a breathalyzer for your keyboard Because you sound like a dumb ass.


uh yeah.  I am sitting here staring at your lovely comment after another stunning day.  a real barn burner of solidarity to the cause. the cause of making Brother Brian's Golden Parachute that much more golden and shiny. 

our stores are continually under staffed, the expectations are so divorced from reality that it is laughable, we do not have leadership at any level, our STLs can best be described as the living embodiment of "it could have been an email",  all the 'legacy' Team Members are what is keeping things going (ASANTS here) _ad infinitum. 
_
Most people come here to vent, gain knowledge to improve themselves or their store, help that struggling TM, get that little bit of info that HR tends to not want to divulge 'cos reasons.

what we do not come here for is something like your comment.  Now I could go on about how it makes me feel but quite frankly I don't give a flying rats ass what some one thinks about me IRL so some keyboard warrior across the interwebs things of me is of well it's not.  so next time you have the feeling to type some comment above just don't because no matter what point you wanted to make or any point you will want to make in the future will be tossed because of that comment quoted above.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 22, 2021)

*Hey now!
What the actual fuck?
Grownup conversation remember?
Without insulting each other.
Come on folks, I know how stressful things have been lately but just lets not.
I really don't want to get out the ax.






*


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Yo bro, you need a breathalyzer for your keyboard Because you sound like a dumb ass.


I will admit, I'm confused.  You say this to @balthrop and then click "love" to his response.  Were you baiting?

Bottom line, bleach in an area that is fully enclosed is a really bad idea.  Mold in an enclosed area really needs an expert to remove it, not a retail worker with no training and no proper equipment.


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 22, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I will admit, I'm confused.  You say this to @balthrop and then click "love" to his response.  Were you baiting?
> 
> Bottom line, bleach in an area that is fully enclosed is a really bad idea.  Mold in an enclosed area really needs an expert to remove it, not a retail worker with no training and no proper equipment.


Are you baiting me? It’s cooler cleaner. Are you suppose to leave the door open? Dumbass should have paid attention during training or shouldn’t use it. There’s where the problem lies.


----------



## Spot Expert (Mar 22, 2021)

Pretty sure @commiecorvus just said no insults, yet you’re still calling people “dumbass”. That’s brave of you and not at all a terrible idea.

Some of us use this thread for information regarding our work areas that isn’t communicated at all stores, so not having it locked would be nice.


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 22, 2021)

i would be really disappointed if this thread gets locked from all this drama.  its my only go to to vent about my dreadful market daysssss.  i might quit target if this thread gets locked tbh.


----------



## WreckItEm (Mar 23, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> im curious who does your audits ? Our PA does the audits and for some reason they dont count or even bother checking the Pfresh or freezer coolers (we dont locate products anymore), so when they "zero" the sales floor location, even though we have unpushed product in the coolers, i noticed that FDC sends us MORE of the same product the following day or 2.   I think this is a flaw in the system/routine.  I noticed this when they would audit and zero out some products in my bakery tables and since Bakery is sometimes neglected, they would zero out cupcakes even tho i have so much in the back.  So every delivery, I would get more and more of those single cupcakes.   I reported this to the manager, and now they let me handle bakery, but our PA still does FREEZER because it is in the same category as "Consumables"  I get sent out freezer products of from time to time.  I literally have to catch up with my push before  our PA audits at the end of the day.


There's a food cycle count and that's where you should count unlocated merchandise. Him auditing to zero should prompt the food cycle count. It will direct you to count unlocated product. I would check that after he audits. I would also coach your opu team ti check the freezer before they INF bakery and frozen to thaw meat


----------



## GRC (May 2, 2021)

Anyone else get an absurd amount of marshmallows? We got two pallets of them, over 1400 on hand...


----------



## JiJi (May 2, 2021)

GRC said:


> Anyone else get an absurd amount of marshmallows? We got two pallets of them, over 1400 on hand...


Yes - they will probably mostly go to fulfillment orders (sadly)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

Smore season.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Smore season.


Boy Scouts camping season 
Summer is here
Get the white gifting  towers  ready for s’mores display at the raceway behind bullseyes playground.


----------



## Tynumber5 (May 7, 2021)

Anyone getting a huge amount of cereal? I've got a ton of cereal coming in that's dropping into an NCF batch when I backstock it. I can't seem to pull up the new Plano to check out what's going on either.


----------



## vyrt (May 7, 2021)

Nah we got like 600 eaches of sugar and flour. Cause everyone is baking again.


----------



## WinterRose (May 7, 2021)

Our group director gave us a list of items that everyone is getting a bulk of in the coming days. The list is mostly baking and cereals. Today, we received flour and sugar. Tomorrow, we'll be getting a lot of cereal and baking again.  Not sure if they're NCF. I don't think they are. If your TL is good, s/he'll be checking the truck workload for the next day and plan for it.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 8, 2021)

Tynumber5 said:


> Anyone getting a huge amount of cereal? I've got a ton of cereal coming in that's dropping into an NCF batch when I backstock it. I can't seem to pull up the new Plano to check out what's going on either.


The boxes are changing size, probably dropping an ounce.  Kroger has the new size boxes.  It’s all General Mills family sizes.


----------



## balthrop (May 8, 2021)

I do hope we are not going to be cutting back on the amount of product we hold in the stockroom or reduce the variety we carry. I feel that if we do either than it is just going to be a slow slide down to Kmart land.

a bit on the excessive side but when we do stupid we tend to go big on the stupid in a rather alarming fashion.


----------



## Tynumber5 (May 8, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Our group director gave us a list of items that everyone is getting a bulk of in the coming days. The list is mostly baking and cereals. Today, we received flour and sugar. Tomorrow, we'll be getting a lot of cereal and baking again.  Not sure if they're NCF. I don't think they are. If your TL is good, s/he'll be checking the truck workload for the next day and plan for it.


When you scan it in MyDay, it doesn't show as NCF because the POG isn't in the system yet but it does all drop into an NCF batch in Fill if you backstock it. My TL and I haven't been told anything about the bulk list and even my ETL seem surprised by what's going on.




Fluttervale said:


> The boxes are changing size, probably dropping an ounce.  Kroger has the new size boxes.  It’s all General Mills family sizes.


Ugh, I was afraid of this, thank you! I'm also getting Kellog's in this mix so it's possibly all the family sizes.


----------



## WinterRose (May 9, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> The boxes are changing size, probably dropping an ounce.  Kroger has the new size boxes.  It’s all General Mills family sizes.


We got a lot, LOOOOTS of Gen Mills Cereals today. Mostly Family sizes. Our DBO would have cried if s/he was scheduled today. 😅

Question: When we donate food, do we get full credit back? Or how much credit do we get back for donated food items?


----------



## MavDog (May 9, 2021)

balthrop said:


> I do hope we are not going to be cutting back on the amount of product we hold in the stockroom or reduce the variety we carry. I feel that if we do either than it is just going to be a slow slide down to Kmart land.
> 
> a bit on the excessive side but when we do stupid we tend to go big on the stupid in a rather alarming fashion.


Market was deliberately reducing the assortment by about 10% to alleviate in stock issues for fulfillment and online selection. I think it was in the April addendum


----------



## balthrop (May 10, 2021)

MavDog said:


> Market was deliberately reducing the assortment by about 10% to alleviate in stock issues for fulfillment and online selection. I think it was in the April addendum


We get (ASANTS) 10 - 15% of sales from felxis/OPU to slash anything for only 15% is well it’s Target so bring it on and let’s see how silly this will get.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2021)

Have you seen this yet ??
We have it in back right now

















						Kellogg’s Launching LGBTQ Themed Cereal - The Pride LA
					

Kellogg’s is launching a limited edition LGBTQ-themed cereal in celebration of Pride.




					thepridela.com
				




Just wondering how it tastes?? Like a rainbow 🌈 or a paper bag drifting through the wind


----------



## seasonaldude (May 11, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Have you seen this yet ??
> We have it in back right now
> 
> 
> ...



The 6 year old kid in me says WANT! BUY MOMMY BUY!

I really hope my store gets this.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 12, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> The 6 year old kid in me says WANT! BUY MOMMY BUY!
> 
> I really hope my store gets this.


The Millenial in me says, better get it now, it's probably going to be a collector's item...


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> The 6 year old kid in me says WANT! BUY MOMMY BUY!shelf at my store the set was for 5/29.
> 
> I really hope my store gets this.


They are on the  shelf at my store the set was for 5/19.





Going to buy 3 for myself we only have 60 of these 😢 🌈


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2021)

Have you tried the new skittles??



“Only one rainbow matters this pride. Give the rainbow, taste the rainbow”











						Skittles Original Chewy Candy Pride Pack, Sharing Size Bag - 15.5oz
					

Read reviews and buy Skittles Original Chewy Candy Pride Pack, Sharing Size Bag - 15.5oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## Poofresh (May 18, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Have you tried the new skittles??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a weird message. It's like they're supporting it by erasing their rainbow design. Everyone else tho will have rainbow designs


----------



## Poofresh (May 18, 2021)

Also me trolling my Pokemon collecting addict buddy.  Thanks for the sharing the pic


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 14, 2021)

Our F&B Coordinator has added some new categories to our scoreboard and I'm not really sure what it is. What's BMD%, BMD$ and SGO%, how are they generated and what can we do to get it green?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 17, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Our F&B Coordinator has added some new categories to our scoreboard and I'm not really sure what it is. What's BMD%, BMD$ and SGO%, how are they generated and what can we do to get it green?
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


I saw this on our F&B landing page on greenfield.
SGO is Store generated order....... Make it better by keeping your counts correct and how many fit correct.
BMD......I am guessing is Backroom Mark Downs. If you have a ton of something or something is going bad then you would mark the price down And put it all on an endcap. You can see on myday the markdown button to lower the price. Or meat, bakery and produce you can put coupons on. 
This is all to manage waste. 
I am not real sure how the % or $ amount calculates. Thats all I have figured out so far.


----------



## Jeremy1818 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> I saw this on our F&B landing page on greenfield.
> SGO is Store generated order....... Make it better by keeping your counts correct and how many fit correct.
> BMD......I am guessing is Backroom Mark Downs. If you have a ton of something or something is going bad then you would mark the price down And put it all on an endcap. You can see on myday the markdown button to lower the price. Or meat, bakery and produce you can put coupons on.
> This is all to manage waste.
> I am not real sure how the % or $ amount calculates. Thats all I have figured out so far.


Your Pretty Close.  It stands for "B"Markdowns.  Your Markdown percentage and dollar amount.  But it has to deal with your food waste like you said.  If you have a lot of something, flex it out, use the TPC function, etc before it expires or goes bad.  Your goals for dollar amount and percentage will be relative based off your sales.


----------



## WinterRose (Jul 7, 2021)

Help me understand how an item have negative on-hands count please.

Thank you


----------



## GRC (Jul 8, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Help me understand how an item have negative on-hands count please.
> 
> Thank you


By selling more than how many the system thinks you have. Usually it's because the product doesn't get added to the inventory counts. Often happens with vendor items, items sold by weight in meat and produce, as well as things made in the deli/bakery.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 8, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Help me understand how an item have negative on-hands count please.
> 
> Thank you


Someone changes the count on an item to zero, but unbeknownst to them, there is one (or more) in stock. One of the items is sold, and that item now has a negative on hand count, because the system thinks that you had zero and sold one, so it subtracts one from zero. Now the item has a negative on hand count of -1.😁


----------



## jenna (Jul 8, 2021)

also cashiers -- being lazy --  making mistakes.

Ringing one item out 10 times (10 strawberry yogurts, in this example) ---  instead of actually ringing out  -- 3 strawberry, 2 banana, and 5 vanilla yogurts


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 8, 2021)

jenna said:


> also cashiers -- being lazy --  making mistakes.
> 
> Ringing one item out 10 times (10 strawberry yogurts, in this example) ---  instead of actually ringing out  -- 3 strawberry, 2 banana, and 5 vanilla yogurts


The bane of OPU/SFS teams existence. Well, one of them anyway.😂


----------



## jenna (Jul 8, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> The bane of OPU/SFS teams existence. Well, one of them anyway.😂


let me guess, unworked freight and terrible zone + baffles in the Backroom?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 8, 2021)

jenna said:


> let me guess, unworked freight and terrible zone + baffles in the Backroom?


Bingo! Also ghosts, untied items on the sales floor, items pushed in the wrong place, mispicks, missing pieces, damaged items (always the last one), inaccurate counts, clothing missing tags or have tags that don’t scan in rfid, expired food, INF due to five finger discount and on and on. The list is longer than Santa’s but not nearly as jolly…😂😂😂


----------



## WinterRose (Jul 9, 2021)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2021)

Have you tried any of these oreos 

since they are Oreos  do they taste good dipped in milk 




















						OREO Reveals New Apple Cider Donut and Salted Caramel Brownie Flavors
					

OREO just announced today two new limited-edition flavors: Salted Caramel Brownie and Apple Cider Donut.




					www.foodbeast.com


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Aug 1, 2021)

Barg.  We switched our FDC delivery from evening to morning a few weeks ago.  It has been a huge mess, particularly in dairy and frozen.  I had to cut back my work schedule to evenings only during the week because of school, and now only do Monday and Friday evenings in Pfresh, and Sat-Sun dayside in dry grocery.  We lost our meat guy (he is now a PMT) and he hasn't been replaced, so I've been picking up that part on my two evenings.  However, the freezer is a mess of vehicles and pallets, because the guy keeps unloading pallets and not working vehicles (and left early yesterday for no reason) and dairy is being staffed by a new TM while the regular one is on vacation.

And apparently our SD considers Pfresh to be One Big Endcap, and wants it to be perfectly full, so I am left trying to fill everything while much of the meat and dairy is still on pallets.  I also have to zone frozen, dairy, and Pfresh.  I have five hours to do this.  

Frustrated.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Lowandtight (Aug 25, 2021)

Any store thats still part of the Meal Bag program having a horrific time getting labels in for the bags? We've ordered them all the way back in June to no avail. Also frequently missing one or multiple ingredients for weeks+ despite constant auditing, etc.. It's getting almost hilarious at this point as I've only been able to make 1 type of bag for weeks and our store kills it on meal bag sales, making 20+ bags every other day when I could actually put out a good variety.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 25, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Have you tried any of these oreos
> 
> since they are Oreos  do they taste good dipped in milk
> 
> ...




I'm waiting for the White Peach Oolong and the Sakura Matcha flavors.












Or Green Tea Chocolate?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 25, 2021)

NOT a green tea fan......😝


----------



## GRC (Nov 1, 2021)

I want to know whose bright idea at corporate it was to get rid of almost all of the McCormick spices. It was hard enough for us to keep either kind of any particular spice in stock when we had both name brand and G&G. Now that there's only one option, we're getting basically half as many as we were before. So because of that our spice section has been pretty much bare this past month. Who could have predicted that?? And I've heard a rumor there's some holidays coming up soon so I'm looking forward to telling a dozen guests every day that no, we don't have any more spices in the back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

GRC said:


> I want to know whose bright idea at corporate it was to get rid of almost all of the McCormick spices. It was hard enough for us to keep either kind of any particular spice in stock when we had both name brand and G&G. Now that there's only one option, we're getting basically half as many as we were before. So because of that our spice section has been pretty much bare this past month. Who could have predicted that?? And I've heard a rumor there's some holidays coming up soon so I'm looking forward to telling a dozen guests every day that no, we don't have any more spices in the back.


McCormick CEO says supply chain issues are limiting the spice maker (cnbc.com)


----------



## Tacopie (May 26, 2022)

Hi Market Team, our walk in coolers have been leaking because the water that flows through is clogged with gross slim. Our new PMT keeps draining it but we cannot find who to call to repair the system. We look all over the produce and meat cooler looking for a number or a company to call. Please help.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 26, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Hi Market Team, our walk in coolers have been leaking because the water that flows through is clogged with gross slim. Our new PMT keeps draining it but we cannot find who to call to repair the system. We look all over the produce and meat cooler looking for a number or a company to call. Please help.


If the number isn’t in the Alert One binder (my store had a list of emergency repair numbers there) and your store office doesn’t have it, you might try calling a sister store with coolers to see if you can get it from them. Good luck!


----------



## Signing6666 (May 26, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Hi Market Team, our walk in coolers have been leaking because the water that flows through is clogged with gross slim. Our new PMT keeps draining it but we cannot find who to call to repair the system. We look all over the produce and meat cooler looking for a number or a company to call. Please help.


Your pml needs to create a work order for a vendor to come out.


----------



## Tacopie (May 26, 2022)

Signing6666 said:


> Your pml needs to create a work order for a vendor to come out.


Pmt said he tried to put in a work order but he didn’t know who to direct it to. He is new so.


----------



## Signing6666 (May 26, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Pmt said he tried to put in a work order but he didn’t know who to direct it to. He is new so.


Okay can he ask his trainer on how to write an external refrigeration work order?


----------



## Tacopie (May 27, 2022)

Signing6666 said:


> Okay can he ask his trainer on how to write an external refrigeration work order?


That’s what I’m going to tell him today. I can’t believe we didn’t think of that. Thank you!


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 11, 2022)

I have a question. Probably not one for the rule followers. 

Will this work? If I don’t backstock bakery but instead keep my counts as if everything is on the floor will that make my BRLA% good? 

Right now after I fill the front and all the counts are to par the rest goes on a cart with no location. I just grab what I need. We have no back stock area to put it. My numbers are worse than bad for bakery. 

Everyone in our store is quitting everyday another. Right now I am doing all of dairy/produce/meat/bakery. We have 2 in dry. No TL and our SD and ETL alternate vacationing. Everyone is new in the rest of the store.
‘This is me trying a temporary fix.


----------



## MrT (Jul 11, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I have a question. Probably not one for the rule followers.
> 
> Will this work? If I don’t backstock bakery but instead keep my counts as if everything is on the floor will that make my BRLA% good?
> 
> ...


Brla would be good since there wouldn't be mistakes, but if your numbers are bad then you run a chance of your counts being way off and getting more product you don't need.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 11, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I have a question. Probably not one for the rule followers.
> 
> Will this work? If I don’t backstock bakery but instead keep my counts as if everything is on the floor will that make my BRLA% good?
> 
> ...


Yes it will fix your brla but you risk stuff you have being audited out and getting more than you need.  If you can manage that better than brla it’s a fair trade.


----------



## MrT (Jul 12, 2022)

In my store we also keep our bakery on a movable rack and just made that a location.  It has worked well for us.  That way our night person can still pull what is sold.  It's also pretty easy to audit the rack outside the freezer.  It also makes it pretty easy to see what you might have too much of that you could put out on the floor somewhere.  We usually have a tower that we put in seasonal or make an endcap at the checklanes.  Bakery sells really well there.


----------



## Tacopie (Jul 12, 2022)

MrT said:


> In my store we also keep our bakery on a movable rack and just made that a location.  It has worked well for us.  That way our night person can still pull what is sold.  It's also pretty easy to audit the rack outside the freezer.  It also makes it pretty easy to see what you might have too much of that you could put out on the floor somewhere.  We usually have a tower that we put in seasonal or make an endcap at the checklanes.  Bakery sells really well there.


Thank you!


----------

